# November Due Dates (cont)



## MommaBarry

*Our Bundles *


October 8th
Coleey
Malin

October 26th
MommaBarry
Morgan Faye
7lbs 3oz 20.5 "

October 29th
Wandering
Lily Tessa Mae
7.9lbs

November 4th
Sharonfruit
Katiya
7lbs 11oz


November 4th
MedivalGrad
Rosalind Sophia
7lbs 3oz

November 5th
Beankeeper
 Rueben Peter
8lbs 55cm

November 5th
MrsBertie
Chloe Jane
7lbs 1oz​
November 6th
Destynibaby
Anthony
7lbs 20"

November 9th
CharlieKeys
Phoebe Anne
8lbs 15oz

November 10th
SarahDiener
Ella
8.5lbs 53cm

November 10th
Lucyjo81
Scarlette Mae
7lbs 8oz​ 





















This thread started in second tri and now we are moving on over to the third! Heres to the home stretch!!

November due dates 


Team :pink: 51 Team :blue: 29 Team :yellow: 24

1st- SarahDiener :pink: MrsBertie :pink: happyb :pink: Buckles :yellow: discoclare :yellow:
2nd- destynibaby :blue: rmj09 :pink: Pink sugar :blue: whatwillbex :pink: sharonfruit :yellow: celticmum :pink:
3rd- amy-marie :pink: skweek35 :pink: mum2b85 :yellow: chelseav1213 :blue: Coleey :pink:
4th- Beckyc39 :blue: kitty1924 :yellow: CuteandPreggo :blue: 5thbunbaking :blue: A_K_and_K :pink: chary :yellow:
5th- HRhHol :blue: CharlieKeys :pink: sexysmurf :pink:
6th- Ginagg :yellow: purplepeent :pink:
7th- oh_so_blessed :blue: 
8th- LittleAngel_x :pink: rider89x :blue: babyjo :yellow: Malakai :yellow: fraggle081112 :yellow: JD'2 :yellow: natasharobin :yellow: 
9th- Mommabarry :pink:
10th- zulab :blue:, lucyjo81 :pink: wandering :pink: Beankeeper :yellow: Kelly6407 Aimee4311 :pink: loopylou86 :pink:
11th- stinkrtbell :blue:
12th- lillio :blue: marlaw27 :pink: minties :pink: n_q :pink: MommyH :pink: gubeedal :pink: MedievalGrad :pink:
13th- Themonkey :blue: corgankidd :blue: Dahlia :pink: Jendell88 :pink:
14th- wifeywoo2 :yellow: abitheblue :yellow: AnxiousAnnie :blue: pixxie1232001 :blue: Nikki_lou :yellow:
15th- bublychic :blue: tabitha561 :blue: Etee :pink: BeckaBoo88 :blue: heyydayy :pink: sammy10kids :blue:
16th- 1eighty :blue: keepholdingon :blue: HCothren :pink:
17th- young-n-proud :blue: jo8082 :yellow: Babyface83 :pink: slippergirl :pink: feldawn :pink:
18th- always_xo :pink: phineas :yellow: slm2012 :boy: bexxc :yelow:
19th- Jazavac :blue: skunkpixie :pink: febnov2 :yellow:
20th- Kba x :pink: Sproutlet :yellow: MrsEngland :pink:
21st- linz143 :pink: winks :blue: palacemommy :pink: Bookity :pink: Peggy :yellow: emeraldbaby 
22nd- sarahcake :blue: shanini21 Turnipstar rainbowbaby2
23rd- britt0285
24th- mummy2be1987 :blue: nosocks :pink: jrwifey18 :pink: kelkel :blue: haydenmummy :girl: 
25th- Xgail123, Ahren :pink: Icy :pink: Jen_mom24 :yellow:
26th- Inoue :pink: twinklestop BUGaBoo :pink:
27th- Halle71 :blue:
28th- sailorsgirl :blue: Mrs. 326 :blue: Janers :girl:
29th- beautifuloaks :pink: BMIbaby :yellow: ttc_lolly :pink: annie00 :pink:
30th-


----------



## MommaBarry

If you are new to the group welcome!! If you would like me to add you to the list just let me know your due date and gender and I will get you added :flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

Hi MommaBarry!:flower:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yay! See you ladies right here in 2 weeks. :D


----------



## MommaBarry

HI sara and oh so :hi: Just a few more weeks and it will be official for us all!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Two weeks and 3 days until i move over :D Really not that long!! xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Me too!! 2 weeks and 1 day. It really is flying by!


----------



## Wandering

2 weeks 3 days yayy! cant believe im making it to third tri.. i still cant believe im in 2nd tri half the time ha ha! x


----------



## MommaBarry

I know right!! I blinked and second tri is just about gone. Once we officially hit 3rd its the home stretch!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I think first went the fastest for me! But then I was in New Zealand and South Africa for two of the months! Being home has been boring . 
I think I must be the first person to move over, seeing I'm on the 1st of Nov!


----------



## rjm09

My due date is Nov 2, but my csect will be about Oct 26. Don't really know where I fit in. I recognise some more names though for Nov due dates though ;)

We're expecting a little girl :)


----------



## lillio

woohoo! x


----------



## MommaBarry

rjm09 said:


> My due date is Nov 2, but my csect will be about Oct 26. Don't really know where I fit in. I recognise some more names though for Nov due dates though ;)
> 
> We're expecting a little girl :)

I am also having a c-section so baby will be here between 0ct 26-Nov 2. Just depends on if I make it that far

I went ahead and added you according to your due date :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

So we have a thread, even though nobody's yet in the 3rd tri? :rofl:

And it looks like nobody's expecting multiples, ha?


----------



## MommaBarry

Your right. In the other thread im in (thats still in first tri thread) we only have one girl expecting twin girls. Guess November just wasnt the month for multiples.


----------



## phineas

Hey girls can I join? Due the 18th of nov :D nearly vday for me do still a few weeks before I'm officially here but couldn't help but smile seeing nov thread in here :D


----------



## minties

Yay November! I was a November baby, my son was due November and same with this one. It's the best month ever.


----------



## Jazavac

Well, we almost started out with twins. My first scan was done at 5w5d and I had a corpus luteum, properly sized, on my left ovary and a gestational sack with yolk, etc. This is our little boy now.

On my right ovary, I had a smaller corpus luteum, but that was about it.


----------



## Beankeeper

Woop! Hi ladies, I'll be moving over in 2 weeks & 3 days too! Huzzah!


----------



## lillio

just over two weeks til I'm officially here! I cannot wait to be third tri! go us! x


----------



## MommaBarry

phineas I got you added. I noticed in your signature your not finding out right? I put you as team yellow, is that ok?

Welcome minties would you like me to add you as well? If so what is your due date and gender if you know?

Jazavac that is intersesting :-k.(Being a student in the medical field) I would definetly be wondering myself what that is. Did they ever look into more or just assume it was nothing? Did you have any bleeding before that scan? You have me wondering now....


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> Jazavac that is intersesting :-k.(Being a student in the medical field) I would definetly be wondering myself what that is. Did they ever look into more or just assume it was nothing? Did you have any bleeding before that scan? You have me wondering now....

What are you studying MommaBarry?


----------



## MommaBarry

I was working on my associates in physical science and was on my way to become an RN. I had just finished all my core classes, had passed the TEAS exam, applied for the program and was accepted. But then what do you know?? Here comes baby :haha: They only accept the top 25 students (out of 75 applicants) twice a year. There is no way to take anytime off or you will be replaced by an alternate on the waiting list :cry: and your only allowed to apply twice. So before the term started I had to withdrawl my name from the program so it wouldnt count against me. In order to keep my loans from going into repayment I had to pick another degree to occupy my time. Now I am working on my associates in applied science and will be able to take the medical assisting exam in about 6 months. 

I waited 8 years to go back to school to raise my son whats another year right? I will still get to work in the medical field, and will still be able to apply again for the RN clinicals when im ready. Only I will be able to go for my bachelors. 

My focus is Labor and Delivery go figure. Guess I learned so much in class I felt the need to get a first hand experience with the knowledge I gained.


----------



## phineas

Thanks Hun and yup team yellow for us (sorry thought I said that ha)! Today I'm convinced baby's a boy... But I'll have changed my mind by tonight lol good job I've only 2 choices ta choose from or I really would be boggled ha


----------



## 1eighty

3 weeks and counting :)


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm going on a baby shopping spree this weekend :) I'm excited! both sets of parents will be coming along ;). 

I've always wanted to work in the medical field :/ it just never worked out like that!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im jealouse Sarah! I want to go shop soo bad but have to get my son school clothes first. I was online and saw that Old navy just came out with there fall line and Im dying to buy some baby stuff. I was telling OH about it last night and he said when he gets home this weekend we can go window shop :sulk: yea, cuz thats what I want to do. Look at more baby stuff only in person and still not be able to buy it. Men :haha:

And you can still work in the medical field when the time is right in life for you. There are soo many options in what you can do and how long it will take. Not to mention they are always in demand. No problem finding a job for sure.


----------



## MommaBarry

1eighty said:


> 3 weeks and counting :)

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

I wish we had old navy! I'd imagine they'd be really really good for baby clothes!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hallo! Not yet in 3rd tri but posting so that this thread is saved in my subscriptions for when I am :D


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarahcake said:


> Hallo! Not yet in 3rd tri but posting so that this thread is saved in my subscriptions for when I am :D

:happydance:

Sarah, I love ON!! They are soo affordable compared to babies r us and baby gap.


----------



## skunkpixie

Hey. Im due 19th November and am team :pink: xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

skunkpixie said:


> Hey. Im due 19th November and am team :pink: xxx

Welcome :hugs: Got you added!! You and Jazavac are bump buddies!!


----------



## Jazavac

MommaBarry said:


> phineas I got you added. I noticed in your signature your not finding out right? I put you as team yellow, is that ok?
> 
> Welcome minties would you like me to add you as well? If so what is your due date and gender if you know?
> 
> Jazavac that is intersesting :-k.(Being a student in the medical field) I would definetly be wondering myself what that is. Did they ever look into more or just assume it was nothing? Did you have any bleeding before that scan? You have me wondering now....

Nope, there was no bleeding at all, this is a completely spotting/bleeding free pregnancy.

The deal is, why it probably didn't really surprise anyone that much, that it's been known that I sometimes ovulate from both ovaries in a cycle, within a 24-hour period. I'm 34, but my AMH (ovarian reserve related hormone) is insanely low, as if it belonged to a premenopausal woman. This may, or may not be because of the double ovulations I've had over the course of my fertile years. Etc.

Our pregancy is, basically, something between a more or less random surprise, as well as a miracle. With my one bad hormone and my husbands messed up SA, it wasn't really supposed to happen on its own. The month I got pregnant, or actually the day I found out I _was_ pregnant, I was supposed to call our fertility clinic and schedule my HSG (we had a fully medicated IUI lined up for this last May). Well, I had some other news for them instead. :)


----------



## Jazavac

skunkpixie said:


> Hey. Im due 19th November and am team :pink: xxx

Hello bump buddy! We're expecting a boy on that same day. :)


----------



## Wandering

Jazavac said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> phineas I got you added. I noticed in your signature your not finding out right? I put you as team yellow, is that ok?
> 
> Welcome minties would you like me to add you as well? If so what is your due date and gender if you know?
> 
> Jazavac that is intersesting :-k.(Being a student in the medical field) I would definetly be wondering myself what that is. Did they ever look into more or just assume it was nothing? Did you have any bleeding before that scan? You have me wondering now....
> 
> Nope, there was no bleeding at all, this is a completely spotting/bleeding free pregnancy.
> 
> The deal is, why it probably didn't really surprise anyone that much, that it's been known that I sometimes ovulate from both ovaries in a cycle, within a 24-hour period. I'm 34, but my AMH (ovarian reserve related hormone) is insanely low, as if it belonged to a premenopausal woman. This may, or may not be because of the double ovulations I've had over the course of my fertile years. Etc.
> 
> Our pregancy is, basically, something between a more or less random surprise, as well as a miracle. With my one bad hormone and my husbands messed up SA, it wasn't really supposed to happen on its own. The month I got pregnant, or actually the day I found out I _was_ pregnant, I was supposed to call our fertility clinic and schedule my HSG (we had a fully medicated IUI lined up for this last May). Well, I had some other news for them instead. :)Click to expand...

Aw wow, miracle baby! :happydance:


----------



## Themonkey

minties said:


> Yay November! I was a November baby, my son was due November and same with this one. It's the best month ever.


Hoorays! We are in the same situation baby and I are both novembers too. Provided he shows up in a timely fashion!


----------



## destynibaby

i cant wait to post here officially. Less than two weeks!!! Thank you LORD!!!!


----------



## Inoue

Hi there! :flower:. Im due on 26th Novemeber with a little girl ~ would love to be added :) xx


----------



## skunkpixie

Jazavac said:


> skunkpixie said:
> 
> 
> Hey. Im due 19th November and am team :pink: xxx
> 
> Hello bump buddy! We're expecting a boy on that same day. :)Click to expand...

Hello xxxxx


----------



## MommaBarry

Inoue said:


> Hi there! :flower:. Im due on 26th Novemeber with a little girl ~ would love to be added :) xx

I got you added!! :thumbup: welcome!!


----------



## MrsBertie

Is third tri really this close - oh my goodness, been so busy with work I haven't really had time to realise. suppose I'll have to start buying things and getting the place sorted for baby once I'm into 3rd tri EEK!! (Also yeah exciting :) )


----------



## Bookity

Hey MommaBarry, mind if I join? Due Nov.21st


----------



## SarahDiener

Few more days till i'm officially here :D:D


----------



## kitty1924

hey, can i join please? im due 4th nov, and i am team yellow, but hubby knows the gender =)


----------



## minties

You've already got me on the list? Hehe!


----------



## MommaBarry

:hi: Bookity!!!! So happy to see you over here. I got you added

Kitty I got you added as well :thumbup: welcome!

Minties, yep I got you on there!

It wont be long until we are all officially over here! eek I cant wait!


----------



## Jazavac

My book says it starts when you turn 28 weeks, hm. Oh well. I guess I'm already here anyway. :lol:


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I just got bored in 2nd tri :*) So I wanted to move!


----------



## Monkey monkey

November people aren't in 3rd tri are they?


----------



## Bookity

Monkey monkey said:


> November people aren't in 3rd tri are they?

Not yet, but those due in early Nov. are getting awfully close!


----------



## MommaBarry

Monkey monkey said:


> November people aren't in 3rd tri are they?

Some are just a few days from it, others are a few weeks. We just went ahead and started moving our thread over from second tri.


----------



## n_q

I am due the 12th and am team :pink:!


----------



## MommaBarry

n_q said:


> I am due the 12th and am team :pink:!

Got you added, welcome :hugs:


----------



## Etee

HI girls!
OMG, the third trimester :happydance: 2.5 weeks to go!!

I am due the 15th, team :pink:
Would you please add me?

Thank you :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Etee said:


> HI girls!
> OMG, the third trimester :happydance: 2.5 weeks to go!!
> 
> I am due the 15th, team :pink:
> Would you please add me?
> 
> Thank you :)

Got you added :thumbup: welcome


----------



## corgankidd

I'm having a boy on the 13th :)


----------



## MommaBarry

corgankidd said:


> I'm having a boy on the 13th :)

Got you added....welcome :flower:


----------



## lillio

2 weeeeeeks til 3rd tri! I'm so excited! Lots of milestones going on which is helping things speed up - had v-day, midwife next week, 3rd tri the week after, big antenatal appointment 2 weeks after that, 30 weeks the week after that! eeek! This pregnancy has felt so long, I spent until 20 weeks vomiting all day everyday (I wouldn't wish hyperemesis on ANYONE) had crappy low blood pressure making me so tired and daft, it just dragged by while I literally only thought about how I was going to survive another day!

The last few weeks have been a bit better (even tho my bump is already GIANT) and I'm still sick at least once a day but I'm back to work (I'm a nurse but am taking leave cos I can only manage 2 days a week) we've bought all our baby stuff and it's all piled in the spare room waiting for DH to paint and build furniture, we know he's a boy and, although I was a bit worried at first cos I was convinced it was a girl I'm so EXCITED to meet him!

Phew! Sorry about the pointless post but yay for milestones! x


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay for all the milestones!!!

So sorry that you have spent the majority of your pregnancy sick :nope:

Sounds like you are all set to have your LO as far as purchasing everything and getting the nursery ready!! That has got to be a huge relief in itself!

The next milestone im ready for (besides the nasty glucose test this friday) is coming up quick. Once I hit 30 weeks, Ill start seeing my OB every two weeks until 35 then every week! I think that will make the end fly by faster for me!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I can't believe I have another OB appointment this week, seems just like yesterday I had the other one! And yeah, once it's down to two weeks, it's going to go so fast :)
We might have finally decided on a cot :dohh: taken us so long, I'm still not sure what is best, but this one is reasonable... (it's basically just a cot, so I wont post it!). 

My dad bought me a really nice bath for the baby, and then my FIL decided to get my a stand for it... unfortunately he didnt get me the stand that fits with it :(. We could return it, but I think it'll work if we just stick a towel on the sides to make it properly stable. Ah well!!


----------



## destynibaby

finally hit double digits!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

WOOHOO!! :happydance: I'll be there in a couple of days!


----------



## Beankeeper

Now I have to post to see when my double digits kick in! Haha, sorry for he pointless post!


----------



## MommaBarry

Your just a day behind me :happydance:


----------



## babyjo

I'm due November 8th for team yellow- can I be added?


----------



## MommaBarry

babyjo said:


> I'm due November 8th for team yellow- can I be added?

Of course!! Welcome :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I have a bit over two weeks left until my glucose ickiness. Gaaaaaaaah.


----------



## MommaBarry

Mine is this friday :sick:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Wow this is crazy! Can't believe some of you ladies are in 3rd tri already, I still have 4 weeks in 2nd tri. Hope everyone is well 

Xx


----------



## Malakai13

due 8th november team yellow :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

Wow, so many yellows now!


----------



## phineas

Eek Sarah only 2 more days and ur officially in 3rd tri! Exciting!

Kinda cool to there's only 3 days in nov that some ones not due on so far! 
These last few weeks have started to speed up, crazy how quick it's going! OH finally felt baby kicking up a storm last night! He has felt baby on the odd occasion but last night it was pushing against me so he could feel it! Was seriously cool! 

Baby's still lying cross ways tho seems to prefer that way than up or down!


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas said:


> Eek Sarah only 2 more days and ur officially in 3rd tri! Exciting!
> 
> Kinda cool to there's only 3 days in nov that some ones not due on so far!
> These last few weeks have started to speed up, crazy how quick it's going! OH finally felt baby kicking up a storm last night! He has felt baby on the odd occasion but last night it was pushing against me so he could feel it! Was seriously cool!
> 
> Baby's still lying cross ways tho seems to prefer that way than up or down!

I know! I does seem to be going faster and faster! but I heard 3rd starts to drag so :shrug:.

That's awesome with your OH! I don't think my DH really believed how hard she could kick before he finally felt some good ones :).


----------



## MommaBarry

Malakai13 said:


> due 8th november team yellow :happydance:

Got you added Malakai!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

Did I forget to mention I'm team :pink:


----------



## MommaBarry

You probably did tell me. My pregnancy brain gets the best of me at times :dohh: I got it added to the front page


----------



## phineas

I think I can cope with 3rd tri slowing cause once sept hits, DS is back on school, I've a wedding and my loan is officially finished after 5.5 years do that's an extra 200 in every month so gonna sort baby things and some xmass stuff for DS! 

Sarah ur def right I do get walloped and he only feels my belly jiggle so keeps going thats nothing... He finally realised last night lol

Girls Ive a question, I was convinced baby's lying side ways, but just went for a walk with DS (only bout 1.5 miles) and half way I got like a sudden pressure like the pressure u feel when baby goes head down at the end of preg! Granted I know I don't do official exercise enough, since my bleed at 20 weeks I've made myself take it easy. So I usually just go on the odd walk. 

Now surely it's too early for bab to have moved down? Any one else have lotsa pressure while walking? Def not rlp or the stitch type pains, and now I'm home no pressure was weird! 

Not worried just wondering!


----------



## SarahDiener

Is it pressure on your cervix or is it BH? I get insane pressure and a intense stitch like pain when I walk. If It has subsided after stopping though, I probably wouldnt worry.


----------



## MommaBarry

I get that same pressure. Feels like baby is in position ready to go. Then minutes later she moves and is sidways.


----------



## Jendell88

:pink:November 21st:pink:


----------



## Pink Sugar

:blue: November 2


----------



## SarahDiener

Pink Sugar said:


> :blue: November 2

I notice you're having a 5th boy!!! :) 
I have five older brothers :D


----------



## phineas

Thanks girls! Pains were def pressure on my cervix I get bh most nights do well used to them! It all settled down from when I got home, maybe I just pushed bab down as I was walking and he was protesting lol!


----------



## MommaBarry

Welcome Jendell and Pink Sugar :hugs: I got you added to the group. It shouldnt be to long before the rest of tha ladies start heading on over! I cant believe today starts the first day for somes third tri!


----------



## SarahDiener

I'll be there tomorrow! Yayyy! and to celebrate we are going to a couples class tonight and doing a tour of the hospital :D


----------



## MommaBarry

I'm so excited for you Sarah :wohoo:


----------



## tabitha561

In one of my books third trimester starts at 25 weeks :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I think other people are worried about specific dates. I'm fairly relaxed at whether it is 25-27-or 28 weeks, I started thinking of myself in 3rd about 25 though... :)


----------



## tabitha561

I understand I feel sooo out of place in the 2nd trimester


----------



## SpringerS

I'm officially in the third tri according to my hospital. Can't quite believe I'm finally at this end of the pregnancy. I'm hoping this tri will go quickly as I have lots to do over the next three months, including moving country, so hopefully the time will hurtle past.

Started experiencing shortness of breath in the last couple of days. At first I was thinking I'd gotten super unfit as I was finding it hard to breath after a walk or while doing housework but then it dawned on me that it's my lungs starting to get squished.


----------



## Lucyjo81

I feel the same Tabitha, I feel like i'm ready for 3rd tri now :) xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Congrats Springer on making it to the third tri! :happydance:

I agree with you ladies. I think it feels like we are past the second tri already mainly due to all the important milestones and growth and development being met. Now we are just waiting for our babes to mature those lungs and gain weight.


----------



## MommaBarry

I just realized, its my last day in the triple digits :happydance:


----------



## Inoue

Congrats Springer on moving to 3rd tri :happydance:. I keep popping in here although still got a few weeks to go... well, more like a month! :). Cant believe were in August now, wont be long till Novemeber ladies!! xx


----------



## SarahDiener

SpringerS said:


> I'm officially in the third tri according to my hospital. Can't quite believe I'm finally at this end of the pregnancy. I'm hoping this tri will go quickly as I have lots to do over the next three months, including moving country, so hopefully the time will hurtle past.
> 
> Started experiencing shortness of breath in the last couple of days. At first I was thinking I'd gotten super unfit as I was finding it hard to breath after a walk or while doing housework but then it dawned on me that it's my lungs starting to get squished.

I wish I had more to do, but even without, I think it's going pretty fast! Congrats on 3rd tri! 

I've noticed that when I yawn or breathe to the complete fullness of my lungs it suddenly really hurts. I'm pretty sure this is because they are running out of room :(


----------



## Sarahcake

Gahhhh im still like 3 weeks from being here and im totally over second tri now lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Sarahcake said:


> Gahhhh im still like 3 weeks from being here and im totally over second tri now lol

I don't even look at it anymore, haven't for a few weeks! I just stick to my groups mostly :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Same here tbh, I tend to just reply on things in my subscribed threads list. And the odd thread about what pushchair that kinda thing. Since I know the sex now, I feel a bit in limbo...I know what my next moves are, I know when I have appointments coming up, I know when my next scans are - im just going through the motions really for the next 3 weeks before I can legitamately post in here.


----------



## sexysmurf

Hi just moved to tri 3 can u add me for the 5th please baby girl Isabelle is nearly here x


----------



## SpringerS

My vagina has disappeared. For some reason I decided to do a little tidy up and went to the bathroom armed with my scissors, only to discover that no matter what way I contorted myself there was no way to even get a glimpse of what needed trimming. I knew this was bound to happen but I was honestly a bit confounded by it. Thankfully the wall around the bath is mirrored so I was able to manage some sort of effort.

Don't even know why I wanted to. My husband is away and I won't see him for another 2 or 3 weeks and I won't be having any medical professionals taking a look for another few months (I hope), but once I got the idea into my head, it had to be done.


----------



## whatwillbex

:wave:

Hi!

Can you add me on to the growing list on pg1. I am due on the 2nd of November and we are on team :pink:

Not long ladies, its the final countdown.......yay!!! :happydance:

Thanks muchly!:flower:


----------



## Abitheblue

hiya
Can you please add me to the 14th November! Team Yellow for us!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Welcome

And there is no way I an see mine anymore :( It's getting quite wild!!


----------



## phineas

Awh girls congrats on getting to 3rd tri :D 

I'm feeling 'odd' today! Have a crampy belly kinds like period cramps and baby kicking like crazy! OH rang me while he was quiet and second my oh said hi baby gave the hardest kick I've had so far, and was super high which is unusual too so I'm thinking I've just stretching pains! Also heartburn seriously... Bugger off! I've had enough of u already!


----------



## MommaBarry

Welcome whatwillbex, abitheblue, and sexysmurf :friends: Got you ladies added.


----------



## MommaBarry

AFM on the nether region grooming :haha: im still trying. It's pretty frustrating as I cant see mine either. I know its almost time to give up and go all natural as my belly is defiently in the way, or I may suffer a major cut in a place that shouldnt be.


----------



## phineas

Girls for the vjj shaving lie on the bed lather ur self up lie back and even without a mirror it's easier to feel what ur at! Less cuts and easier on the back! Don't forget to put down a towel... Or lie on ur oh's side lol!


----------



## lillio

do NOT attempt to wax! I left the salon in tears it was so sore! I've stolen DH's electric razor and I've been buzzing away with that... I've also managed to convince him he's lost it lol x


----------



## sexysmurf

SpringerS said:


> My vagina has disappeared. For some reason I decided to do a little tidy up and went to the bathroom armed with my scissors, only to discover that no matter what way I contorted myself there was no way to even get a glimpse of what needed trimming. I knew this was bound to happen but I was honestly a bit confounded by it. Thankfully the wall around the bath is mirrored so I was able to manage some sort of effort.
> 
> Don't even know why I wanted to. My husband is away and I won't see him for another 2 or 3 weeks and I won't be having any medical professionals taking a look for another few months (I hope), but once I got the idea into my head, it had to be done.

Ha ha bloody brilliant glad you posted this it made me laugh I'm not the only one lol xx


----------



## Wandering

I thought the November thread in 2nd tri had gone a bit quiet recently! Now I know why.. everyones here!

I had my 25 week midwife appt today. Everythings seemed fine.. my uterus is measuring exactly 25 weeks which is good, and she listened to babys heart rate and it was only 128 bpm which worried me a bit as it seems a bit low. But the midwife didnt say anything so im sure its okay.. doesnt stop me from worrying though! 

& as for the vjj thing..oh my dayss! everyone keeps telling me my belly has really grown recently but i didnt really think it had that much till i got in the shower yesterday and realised no matter how hard i try i cannot see my vjj whatsoever. Its so weird.. i kept trying to peer over my belly haha. My boyfriend keeps offering his ahem.. trimming services down there but i have too much pride! Im happy to just use a mirror until it becomes too difficult for even that!


----------



## Wandering

Ps I love how I can just talk about this sort of stuff so freely with you guys! :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

lillio waxing is a no no for me thats for sure. Especially since everything down there seems to be a bit more sensitive. And :haha: to taking the electric razor. Now thats an idea.


Right wandering? :haha: its nice to be able to freely speak about things we would never talk about with people in person. And my OH has offered the same "service" but im with you, to much pride mixed with a bit of fear that he would cut me. 

Yay to your midwife appointment. Baby was probably sleeping when they took the heartrate.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Mommabarry, 

Can you add me to the list too! 
I decided to venture over here as I hit the 27 week mark on Saturday! 



SarahDiener said:


> I think first went the fastest for me! But then I was in New Zealand and South Africa for two of the months! Being home has been boring .

I'm from SA. Are you from SA or NZ? 
Not often that I come across expats on here! 

As for t vjj - I'm still waxing and will try waxing right through! Yes it is becoming more painful but will bite that proverbial bullet each time and have it done! I am now starting to struggle to keep those dreaded ingrown hairs at bay!


----------



## sexysmurf

OH has offered to do mine pride is not an issue I mean I got nothin he ain't seen before but I might just get a trim it's just drivin me mad not being able to do this stuff he even had to put my socks on for me today for the first time lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Hi skweek :hi: its nice to see you over here. Got you added for the 7th girl right?


----------



## skweek35

The hospital has changed my date to November 3rd. 
And yes a girl! 
Thanks


----------



## MommaBarry

Got it changed :thumbup:


----------



## slippergirl

Hi everyone! I'm due 17th Nov and I'm team :pink:


----------



## MommaBarry

Hi slippergirl, :flower: I got you added to the group


----------



## charlie15

Hi Mommabarry...can't quite believe I'm in 3rd tri tomorrow...yikes all seeming scarily closer!


----------



## MommaBarry

Hello :hi:

It's crazy right!! Congrats on moving on over to the third tri :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: ... :) WOW a 3rd tri thread already!!!! It's flying by!!


----------



## Jazavac

We had our first childbirth education session last night and it's freaking horrible. I mean, that's how I feel about the whole thing. Ick. Now I really just want to give birth at home. (The whole story is on the blog in my signature, if anyone wants to know more.)

As for the shaving... I need to take care of my lawn, for sure, uh. And of course I can't see it.


----------



## MommaBarry

Finally hit the double digits :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

3rd tri! It's official!!!!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

My baby was up partying all night, got some crazy strong kicks that woke me up & kept me awake for over an hour from 4:30am :-/ I think bubs had hiccups too from what you ladies were describing. Was cute, but a little annoying in the middle of the night!
Didn't think I'd need to worry about all night partying for about 15 years!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Congrats on 3rd tri Sarah! And on double digits MommaBarry! Eeek, this is getting exciting!


----------



## SarahDiener

I heard if you lie on your left side the baby is less likely to keep you awake. That's what my birthing course teacher said last night! But idk if you were or if it's true .


----------



## Beankeeper

Hmm, I think I was on my left side when I was woken up, but then I def moved onto my right & baby just kept on moving! I then moved back to my left (after about an hour) and movements stopped... So then of course I panicked and lay on my back for 5 mins until I felt baby again! Haha, so paranoid!
But there was def more movement when I was on my right, but I can't sleep all night on my left or i wake up with bad pain in my hips... Oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## corgankidd

Jazavac said:


> As for the shaving... I need to take care of my lawn, for sure, uh. And of course I can't see it.

I let myself go for the last month but tomorrow I am going to a 5 day music festival where I will be doing a lot of swimming, so I had to give it a go. I tried so hard, but I can't see it at all. I thought I did a good job, but when I got out of the shower I looked in the mirror and it looks like a 2 year old who cut her own hair. There are bald and long patches everywhere, lol. Not cute!! I should've just left the 70's afro - it definitely wasn't as horrendous as what I got going on now!! :haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

So this is where you all are!!!:wave: :hugs:

Erm vajj, what's that?? we are strangers to each other over the past month. 
Really must pay a visit and sort out the lady garden :holly: If I can find it that is?:dohh:

Nice to see some familiar names again! x


----------



## SarahDiener

Beankeeper said:


> Hmm, I think I was on my left side when I was woken up, but then I def moved onto my right & baby just kept on moving! I then moved back to my left (after about an hour) and movements stopped... So then of course I panicked and lay on my back for 5 mins until I felt baby again! Haha, so paranoid!
> But there was def more movement when I was on my right, but I can't sleep all night on my left or i wake up with bad pain in my hips... Oh the joys of pregnancy!

I love that we complain when there is heaps of movement and also when there is none :) We're so hard to keep happy!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yep, I've even let my legs go :/ And my Vjj has just reached the itchy stage (hair I mean!!). But I'm thinking I can let it be for 3months! If I can't see it, I aint doing it!! And my lower legs are just too damned hard to reach!


----------



## SpringerS

I got my first kick in the ribs yesterday and about a minute after my husband called me.

Him: How are you?
Me: I just got kicked in the ribs.
Him: WHAT!!!!!!!!!
Me: The baby just kicked me in the ribs.
Him: Oh thank God!
Me: Huh?
Him: I thought you were after being attacked by someone who kicked you in the ribs.


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies. 

Loving all the :haha: vjj/lady garden trimming talk! :haha: Just cracks me up!! 

Time to start on the nursery today. First job is to clear 3 boxes of 'stuff' from 'my dressing room' aka the nursery! Hopefully get the room cleared by sometime next week. 
Project Nursery under way!


----------



## skweek35

Springers - :rofl: Oh the love!! Just feel it bounding from your OH!! :rofl:


----------



## whatwillbex

Me too. Its the weirdest feeling. I feel like such a tool when I jump up when the baby kicks. Every time it makes me jump out of my seat and I go ow and its always when I am in company or a quite place. I am easily scared! lol

Love it though!


----------



## whatwillbex

skweek35 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Loving all the :haha: vjj/lady garden trimming talk! :haha: Just cracks me up!!
> 
> Time to start on the nursery today. First job is to clear 3 boxes of 'stuff' from 'my dressing room' aka the nursery! Hopefully get the room cleared by sometime next week.
> Project Nursery under way!

Your so lucky. I peeked to soon and did the nursery a while back. Wish I had waited, its so much fun:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Thinking I might start with before photo's! then attempt to document Project Nursery via photos in the hope I can manage to get some form of scrap book put together sometime. 

What theme have you used in your nursery. We are hoping to do the Next teddy bear range. So cute!


----------



## whatwillbex

Can I just say I love this thread it cracks me up!

I go to reply to someone, by time I finish typing and post the message has gone so it looks like I am randomly talking about my vajj:haha:

I am not part of the vagina monologues lol


----------



## skweek35

It could very well be the vagina monologue!! :rofl:

There is just no ways I can talk to my pregnant/work ladies about these sorts of things. Let alone my girl friends!! My friends would just cringe at the thought of talking of these matters!


----------



## whatwillbex

skweek35 said:


> Thinking I might start with before photo's! then attempt to document Project Nursery via photos in the hope I can manage to get some form of scrap book put together sometime.
> 
> What theme have you used in your nursery. We are hoping to do the Next teddy bear range. So cute!

That sounds like a great idea! We have gone for the Olive and Henry babys r us theme. With light olivy green and white spotty wall paper on the feature wall and in large letters the qoute "We made a wish and you came true" in white. Wwe have gone for white furniture and baby changing table.
I will have to post some pics later. Enjoy, I had so much fun doing it.


----------



## SarahDiener

We aren't really doing a nursery :( We will probably move in the next year, so we didn't want to paint and decorate a room. Baby will sleep in our room and we might move our drawers and things into the spare room and use it as our dressing room. I'd love to go out and buy a set though for the baby! 

Also my parents are here for another 10 days. So until then my spare room (junk room) is occupied. I really need to clean it out and get a storage unit or something for it... I think I have the nesting bug, but I can't really put it to good use atm! :'(


----------



## skweek35

I sure will have fun doing up this room! 
Look forward to seeing your pics. I love the Olive and Henry theme. If we stayed team yellow then I would have gone for that theme.


----------



## whatwillbex

We found out we were having a girl but thought it was nice and neutral just in case she becomes a he. I am going to fem it up with some pale pink bunting etc but her wardrobe is full of dresses and tights ha ha.


----------



## skweek35

Where did you get your bunting from? I so want pink bunting too! 

Have you seen the mismatch tights from Mothercare? I have 4 pairs!!


----------



## whatwillbex

Bunting I am making myself for a project but you can buy it on ebay for a couple of pounds. They have really nice Laura Ashley/ Cath Kidstone type bunting on there.

Really I will check it out, loving the woolly tights. Bought two funky pairs from mama jo jo bebe in the sale. Oh and I also picked some up from this nearly new sale last month. Have you been to one of these nearly new sales? it was amazing! never heard of it before and picked up lots of bargains for brand new items. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## skweek35

No haven't been to any nearly new sales. Waiting for the next sale. 

Where are the Mama Jo Jo Bebe stores? I've just been on their website and love their tights. I must stop buying clothes for her!! 

*Olympic spolier alert!!* Dont read further if you want to watch the highlights of the rowing this morning 
SA took their 1st Gold in Olympic Rowing making it 3 Gold's for South Africa!!! 
Sorry to team GB who had to settle with yet another Silver! 
Sorry but have to support my home boys and girls first!


----------



## whatwillbex

Well done team GB silvers fab, congrats to SA! Where are they on the medal table.

I live in Gloucestershire and we only have a small one. 
Its just so addictive buying clothes for her and my mum has a being crazy buying and she now has a wardrobe collection at my mum and dads as well . 
I have started to buy ahead for 6months on. Some one restrain me i'm out of control lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

GB did really well medal wise yesterday (I think it was yesterday) ... but silver is great! It's better than no medal at all ;) 

We're not doing a nursery yet ... we only live in a 2 bed flat (contract runs out in May) ... so will be looking for a 3 bed house from March. We want a garden for the boys and we need the extra room!! 

I've been productive since last night - finally started washing the huge bag of Phoebe's clothes!! They are SO tiny!!!! I sat there wishing November would hurry up, but at the same time am enjoying tis pregnancy so not trying to wish it away too much. I've also got all of Henry's birthday presents ready to wrap, but as wrapping with two boys and new toys is too much for them to handle ... will have to wait until they go to bed tonight! 

What is everyone bringing baby home in?


----------



## whatwillbex

Not sure yet. I had a look last night and couldn't decide. I might just take it all lol

Are you washing even new clothes which you have bought?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah - we have this huge bag full of stuff we've been given and stuff we've bought and it's all going in the wash together lol. 

I don't think I washed any of the new stuff I got for the boys though :shrug: can't remember lol


----------



## whatwillbex

Loving the name Phoebe, cute! I wasn't sure if you needed to wash them or not either? hmm.:laundry:


----------



## MommaBarry

Loving all the chatter this morning! You ladies crack me up!!

AFM, last night baby would move from one side to the other and I could see by entire belly ball up and look lop sided. It was funny. I would talk to her and she would respond.

Whatwillbex, I know someone from Gloucestershire and im all the way over the pond in the US. Him and I used to be email buddies and he worked/works at Tesco. (i think thats how you spell it) 

Sarha, woohoo for officially being in 3rd tri!! :happydance:


----------



## whatwillbex

MommaBarry said:


> Loving all the chatter this morning! You ladies crack me up!!
> 
> AFM, last night baby would move from one side to the other and I could see by entire belly ball up and look lop sided. It was funny. I would talk to her and she would respond.
> 
> Whatwillbex, I know someone from Gloucestershire and im all the way over the pond in the US. Him and I used to be email buddies and he worked/works at Tesco. (i think thats how you spell it)
> 
> Sarha, woohoo for officially being in 3rd tri!! :happydance:

Yeah that's the correct spelling, I think Tesco has taken over the uk lol wouldn't surprise me if I knew him, small world. My fault i'm blabbing on today ha ha x


----------



## MommaBarry

Blab away!! I love it!! It makes it worth keeping up the thread when people want to talk for sure! 

My friends name is Paul Giddy and he is engaged to a girl named Nicola.


----------



## tabitha561

Im an eggplant:happydance::happydance::happydance: We still have no name for our little boy:dohh::dohh:


----------



## whatwillbex

Oh, I know Paul Giddy! not really ha ha be funny if I did. I am actually hopping between this thread and the 2nd tri thread you did. I am in limbo land till tomorrow. Great thread!:flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

Whoop whoop tabitha, welcome to eggplant land!! :happydance:

Thank you whatwill :flower: that makes me happy to hear!

It hard for my jumping between the two threads as I still have girls wanting me to add them on second tri, when its weeks before we move to 3rd. But either way both threads have a great group of ladies! I cant wait until they start moving on over here. Oh the laughs we will have :haha:


----------



## tabitha561

I have been staying in 3rd trimester already feel out of place in 2nd lol


----------



## Sarahcake

Have 3 weeks gone by yet? Am I in 3rd tri now?

Dammit :(


----------



## whatwillbex

Are you thinking the thread is a full time job lol adding everyone and keeping it updated!

Tabitha561 - I felt like that too, funny how you can suddenly feel old school now moving into third tri going to be a small fish in a big pond again!


----------



## MommaBarry

Definetly not a job lol. But my pregnancy brain gets the best of me at times, i seem to get really confused very easily :dohh: Its definetly making it tough for me to maintain my 4.0 at school.


----------



## whatwillbex

I bet lol yup my heads in a pregnancy cloud not sure when it will clear?

haha Sarahcakes you can be in 3rd tri if you want nobody will tell :-#


----------



## Sarahcake

Hehe, I may just be a rebel and sneaky my way over more and more in the coming week but shhhhhhhh :ninja:


----------



## Peggy80

Hi can I join you ladies?

I'm due 21st
:yellow:


----------



## whatwillbex

Sarahcake said:


> Hehe, I may just be a rebel and sneaky my way over more and more in the coming week but shhhhhhhh :ninja:

yeah, and you can go by the name Sarah:ninja:cake! :-=


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha Stealthycake :D Think there's a name change request due on this forum lol


----------



## whatwillbex

Or you could be like this! haha!
 



Attached Files:







ace_ventura_the_pet_detective.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarahcake

LOOOOOOOOL!

*You cannot see me.....I am invisible....* 

Then at 27 weeks I can then do this...

https://youtu.be/Nh2iyPmucFk

And emerge gracefully into the 3rd tri!


----------



## phineas

Ugh I hate pregie brain! Had a big muddled head whole paying my sky bill... I can 'see' the numbers if I add the 2 bills together... But separate?? I'm as confused! Paid it anyways but still haven't a clu what the dude was on bout lol may get my oh to explain later to me... Ud never think I've a degree in accounting today wtf lol 

Any one else feeling dizzy more these days? I had to leave the shop this morning twice to get some air, just felt like my head was spinning! Def worse than the sickness tbh was so afraid I'd pass out doing my shopping!


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added Peggy :thumbup:


----------



## whatwillbex

Sarahcake said:


> LOOOOOOOOL!
> 
> *You cannot see me.....I am invisible....*
> 
> Then at 27 weeks I can then do this...
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nh2iyPmucFk
> 
> And emerge gracefully into the 3rd tri!


Ah ha ha ha, so wrong, yet so funny!! lol 

ta da!


----------



## tabitha561

In one of my books third trimester starts at 25 weeks :)


----------



## MommaBarry

You ladies are something else :rofl:


----------



## whatwillbex

I like the sound of your book! :D


----------



## tabitha561

me too :) Its a book I got at the doctors office..... Some sites say you dont start till 28 weeks yikes!


----------



## whatwillbex

Yeah lets throw that book in the bin shall we and ignore the 28 week rule! lol :-=


----------



## Wandering

Just had my first stranger ask when im due yayyy!! This is just the confirmation I need that i actually do look pregnant and not just like ive put on weight :haha: So exciting!


----------



## Beankeeper

phineas said:


> Any one else feeling dizzy more these days? I had to leave the shop this morning twice to get some air, just felt like my head was spinning! Def worse than the sickness tbh was so afraid I'd pass out doing my shopping!

defo feeling the dizziness, but I'm very tired today so I don't know if thats why. I'm feeling exhausted at work, not fun.

Hoping LO will let me sleep tonight...


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: that swan pic cracked me up!!!!!

I've got bad braxton hicks tonight and she's being naughty and pushing down hard :( Bad bad baby!


----------



## MommaBarry

Ouchie, braxtons are no fun!

I think my LO is laying sideways and right around my belly button area. Its rock hard and hurts to the thouch. Definetly makes bending over to the side impossible


----------



## CharlieKeys

Whoever said braxton hicks aren't meant ot hurt lied .... and clearly was said by a man :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Grats wandering! :)
Drove to get the stroller today, it was horrible, had a headache the whole way :( ended up being in the car for 5.5hrs :'( BUT I LOVE IT!!! although I think we need a new car to go with it :)



skweek35 said:


> *Olympic spolier alert!!* Dont read further if you want to watch the highlights of the rowing this morning
> SA took their 1st Gold in Olympic Rowing making it 3 Gold's for South Africa!!!
> Sorry to team GB who had to settle with yet another Silver!
> Sorry but have to support my home boys and girls first!

NZ won their first gold :D!!! Rowing as well


----------



## phineas

Glad I'm not the only one beankeeper... As mean and all as that sounds lol! Hoping this stops hate feeling my head spin! 

Just had a super long shower, now lying in bed with bnb and a big bar of choc... This is the life lol already killed with heartburn so I might as well enjoy my choc! 

Had my cousin drop over a big bag of newborn clothes for me from her 3 month old so gonna have fun looking through them tomorro! :)


----------



## Beankeeper

phineas said:


> Glad I'm not the only one beankeeper... As mean and all as that sounds lol! Hoping this stops hate feeling my head spin!
> 
> Just had a super long shower, now lying in bed with bnb and a big bar of choc... This is the life lol already killed with heartburn so I might as well enjoy my choc!
> 
> Had my cousin drop over a big bag of newborn clothes for me from her 3 month old so gonna have fun looking through them tomorro! :)

Haha, at least we can feel awful together! I'm heading off to bed soon but considering a cheeky icecream first...


----------



## phineas

So much for enjoying my choc... Heartburn so bad I puked it back up... Sorry girls! Prob serves me right for being a greedy mare lol 
Wish I could figure out what's causing it! I only ever get it at night, and bar my choc I haven't eaten since like 4 today! Ok suppose I know my answer... Baby but still lol 

I'll just lie in bed and annoy my oh instead of eating! Ha!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah phineas I was just about to ask if anyone is suffering with heartburn? Can it hurt? I'm sure mine is, I've forgotten to buy more gaviscon so does anyone know if milk can help? XXX


----------



## skweek35

I so know what you mean ladies. I'm feeling really light headed and lifeless tonight!! Think it might be the really bad nights sleep I had last night! I seem to get these bad nights every few nights! I hate them - just lying awake at stupid o'clock for no reason!! 

Phineas - I see in your sig that you are getting married in May next year. Have you got your dress already? 

AFM - spent this afternoon with my best friend going through all the clothes I have for my LO. She says I have more than enough clothes for her for at least the first 6 months! Just as well cause my bank balance is seriously starting to suffer! :haha: 
Also got a few more bits and pieces like winter sleep suit/growbags. 
Also attempted to compile a list of possible gifts for my baby shower.


----------



## linz143

I've had problems with heartburn since 1st tri, but I seem to be predisposed to it even when I'm not pregnant. By 12 weeks I had already gone through a jumbo size Tums and asked my doctor if I could switch to Pepcid. Works like a charm and I just take one every 12 hours. The heartburn is gone! Mine is so bad that drinking a glass of water causes it, though.


----------



## Dahlia2007

hello there! I would like to join! I am due November 13, and we are having a baby girl. My 5 yr old DD starts school in September and I know after then the time will just fly by! omg!

edit- speaking of heartburn, I had some awful spit up (acid-reflux?) after I ate some cheese pizza tonight. It burned so bad. It seems since I hit 25 weeks I've had some light heartburn issues.


----------



## phineas

Sailors girl I find milk reliefs the burn for ten mins so I've drank it twice just to get a bitta relief! Really uncomfy tonight tho, my belly tender as well as heartburn ugh gonna be a long night! 

Skweek35 nope haven't even looked at dresses yet gonna wait until after baby really don't wanna look while having my bump, I'm uncomfy enough trying to dress in the morning lol were really relaxed bout it tho not turning into bridezilla! Still haven't told ppl yet will prob wait until bab us here or xmass! 

Dahlia Mine is only hitting officially this week too although I do suffer outside of preg but hadnt all preg! Wonder if I'm having a hairy baby lol


----------



## Jazavac

So much chatter when I can't participate, of course! And now that I'm finally done with today's workday, everyone's either asleep, or doing something else. Hmph.

No heartburn here, I have to admit I don't really know what that even is. I do get uncomfortable here and there, though, if I eat or drink water just a little bit before bedtime.

As for the nursery, we're remodeling the entire upstairs of our house. The kiddo will have a room, but he won't sleep up there... probably for a long time, especially since our room is downstairs. Considering the amount of work that had to be done, we decided to get it all finished before the baby is even born.


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added Dahlia

AFM I take more tylenol and eat more tums than an 80 year old women :jo: I get reflux from water. But I still eat whatever I want. In fact, pizza is about done :pizza: mmmmm....im so gonna pay for this


----------



## tabitha561

Maloxx is good for heartburn and completly safe during pregnancy... I think its a lot gaviscon.... I have had awful heartburn.... feels like im having a heart attack its so bad but Maloxx really does help with it.. Milk actually makes it worse because its also an acid... Another thing I would suggest is drink a lot of water... since drinking water I never get heartburn.. 
Maybe thats why I havent gained a pound yet lol


----------



## SarahDiener

I had terrible heart burn in South Africa, when I was about 7 weeks. I couldnt eat more than a bite of food at a time, and it just hurt :(. So glad I've only had a little reflux since! do sometimes get heart burn when I travel though anyway.

Badger it's hard to explain, it's like your stomach had tightened up completely, and you feel hungry and full at the same time... although it might be different for other people.


----------



## Beankeeper

I've had heartburn a couple of times, but suffer worse with acid reflux, but I've had many episodes prior to pregnancy too :-/


----------



## phineas

I could strangle my oh this morning! He's a soreish back from lifting bales the other night and I'm all sympathetic, gave him pain killers and a back rub! So off he goes asleep (without my usual cuddles but I'll forgive him cause he's sore) but keeps waking me all night moving! I eventually get asleep abd for 2 hours straight his non stop flipping alarm keeps ringing... AT 4 IN THE FRICKING MORNING ugh! Usually I kick him to get him to snooze it but cause of his back I was rubbing it being nice! He'd only have it off and off it goes again! Every time I woke I nearly cried with the heartburn so was trying to wake him but not move! Eventually fall sleep through it only to dream the 'telly' is making this nice and proceed to take the telly apart (good job was a dream lol) eventually wake realising its tits alarm and he's still fogging it! Ugh! He then runs out the door late, and up gets DS... It's 6 in the morning let me bloody sleep!

Ugh! Think they forget how mean and grumpy I'm gonna be today! 

Tabitha u told me bout the milk before but even tho I believe u it gives me a few mins relief I still drink it lol I drink over 2 litres of water a day tho so that def doesn't help me :(


----------



## Beankeeper

Ugh, is anyone else super emotional at the mo? I don't know if it relates to not having enough sleep or hormones or both but I'm not having the best time at work at the moment. Just when I think it get better, there's some other issue. Apparently the risk assessment they've done is out of date and so they're making me ignore parts of it, but now I don't know what I'm supposed to do because this is my first pregnancy and I don't know what's right for me. They just keep saying that there's not a 'one size fits all' set of instructions, but I thought that was the whole point of the risk assessment.
So confused. Sorry for the mini rant. I've just sent myself home as I'm just not coping well, and I feel like its a wild goose chase just to get some info.


----------



## Halle71

Hello everyone!!

I'm not in third tri yet but can you please put me down for a little boy on 27th November?

Hx


----------



## SarahDiener

Beankeeper said:


> Ugh, is anyone else super emotional at the mo? I don't know if it relates to not having enough sleep or hormones or both but I'm not having the best time at work at the moment. Just when I think it get better, there's some other issue. Apparently the risk assessment they've done is out of date and so they're making me ignore parts of it, but now I don't know what I'm supposed to do because this is my first pregnancy and I don't know what's right for me. They just keep saying that there's not a 'one size fits all' set of instructions, but I thought that was the whole point of the risk assessment.
> So confused. Sorry for the mini rant. I've just sent myself home as I'm just not coping well, and I feel like its a wild goose chase just to get some info.

Aww I don't know much about them, but I maybe I would pressure them into getting a new one???

Poor phineas, I hope you get to have a nap or something today :( :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

phineas said:


> I could strangle my oh this morning! He's a soreish back from lifting bales the other night and I'm all sympathetic, gave him pain killers and a back rub! So off he goes asleep (without my usual cuddles but I'll forgive him cause he's sore) but keeps waking me all night moving! I eventually get asleep abd for 2 hours straight his non stop flipping alarm keeps ringing... AT 4 IN THE FRICKING MORNING ugh! Usually I kick him to get him to snooze it but cause of his back I was rubbing it being nice! He'd only have it off and off it goes again! Every time I woke I nearly cried with the heartburn so was trying to wake him but not move! Eventually fall sleep through it only to dream the 'telly' is making this nice and proceed to take the telly apart (good job was a dream lol) eventually wake realising its tits alarm and he's still fogging it! Ugh! He then runs out the door late, and up gets DS... It's 6 in the morning let me bloody sleep!
> 
> Ugh! Think they forget how mean and grumpy I'm gonna be today!
> 
> Tabitha u told me bout the milk before but even tho I believe u it gives me a few mins relief I still drink it lol I drink over 2 litres of water a day tho so that def doesn't help me :(

Aw sorry Phineas, I just ranted over your rant... Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight, or even a wee nap? Men eh?! They just don't get it sometimes! X


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm getting awful heartburn this time :( Hopefully, this little girly will have lots of hair!! :haha: Rennies don't work and OH got me some gaviscon (liquid form) yesterday and it didn't work :( :(


----------



## tabitha561

Wow! Now Not sure if Im going to like 3rd trimester or not... Some of the ladies are nasty wow! I know hormones are going everywhere but some people need to cool it... Atleast every one here is nice lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Halle I got you added, most of us are just about to enter third tri, your almost there yourself!!

Tabitha you scared me :haha: I thought at first you thought we were being nasty. Then I read on :haha: Im happy we have such a nice group going here. I will make sure it stays that way ;)


----------



## phineas

Lol beankeeper u made me lol rant away hun! I haven't any clue on the work assessment tho... As a SAHM we unfortunately don't get given one of them lol is there a co u can ring to enquire bout them??

Thanks girls :hugs: I usually live being woken with him cause I get an extra cuddle but I cannot understand why he needs a 2 he alarm! Set it for half hour before u need to get up an sleep properly for that other hr and half! 

Unfortunately don't think I'll get to nap, just found out mil's cancer is back active and there's nothing more that can be done. Won't know where it's gone to until next week but at this rate the only place it isn't is her heart, and brain! Gonna be a hard few months I think! 

Ohh tabitha u ok? I haven't noticed the bitchyness only in baby club but cause I'm only lurking really I don't pay much attention! Some ppl get hyped up very easy tho!


----------



## sexysmurf

Beankeeper said:


> Hmm, I think I was on my left side when I was woken up, but then I def moved onto my right & baby just kept on moving! I then moved back to my left (after about an hour) and movements stopped... So then of course I panicked and lay on my back for 5 mins until I felt baby again! Haha, so paranoid!
> But there was def more movement when I was on my right, but I can't sleep all night on my left or i wake up with bad pain in my hips... Oh the joys of pregnancy!

isabelle hates it when i lie on either side, she kicks hell out of me, how can i explain i cant lie on my back and deal with it junior !!


----------



## sexysmurf

Beankeeper said:


> Ugh, is anyone else super emotional at the mo? I don't know if it relates to not having enough sleep or hormones or both but I'm not having the best time at work at the moment. Just when I think it get better, there's some other issue. Apparently the risk assessment they've done is out of date and so they're making me ignore parts of it, but now I don't know what I'm supposed to do because this is my first pregnancy and I don't know what's right for me. They just keep saying that there's not a 'one size fits all' set of instructions, but I thought that was the whole point of the risk assessment.
> So confused. Sorry for the mini rant. I've just sent myself home as I'm just not coping well, and I feel like its a wild goose chase just to get some info.

your not the only one whos super emotional, ive had to stop watching Glee as i end up in buckets, i try to sing along for baby to hear and i end up in floods!! as for work, without knowing what you do its a little hard to be exact. The risk assesment for pregnant women has to updated or they are breaking the law. If thats going to take time, then they have to give you lighter duties to do. They CANNOT let you go, but they can change your workload, or if poss you can change hours ect, i only know all this as when i worked in my last job as a carer, we had several pregnant ladies and we had what was know as the pregnancy policy. It meant that alternate light duties had to be offered,ect, extra small breaks and such, my advice is to sit down, make a plan of what you need and want from work, and sit down with your boss, supervisor and discuss. xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oooh no how are they bitchy?!?! 

I know it can get a bit heated in baby club sometimes, so I tend to stay away from topics I know are just going to cause a huge row.


----------



## sexysmurf

just to let you all know i got the updated Tommys pregnancy book , and it says ranitadine is safe to take. Its a tablet you take to get ris of heartburn, OH takes them and i know it does say consult doc before taking, but as its in the new book along with codeine, it must be ok. If your still not sure, ive got a great money saver alternative to gaviscon. Bodycare have got their own in for 75p for 150ml bottle. Its called Gastrocote. perfectly safe and tastes a damn site better, it really works for me, and at 75p its worth a shot. I had shocking heartburn with my daughter and she had masses of hair when born, so im thinking isabelle will be the same x


----------



## skweek35

I tend to stay clear of baby club for the same reason - just gets a bit too bitchy for me! 

I am thinking my baby wont have any hair (just like me) as I have had no heartburn (touch wood)!!


----------



## tabitha561

I think LO will have tons of hair! Caylee had tons of hair! Could put a bow on her the day she left the hospital lol... It was a heated thread... I think they closed it... Its kinda like a debate about induction etc.... Im all for it but there are some people that would never have one .....


----------



## phineas

Oh I know the thread! I don't have anything again it either had it with my son born within 2 and half hours so if it happens it happens! 

Taigh had no hair on his head but had the hairest back and shoulders... Still does lol was so cute!


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas said:


> Just found out mil's cancer is back active and there's nothing more that can be done. Won't know where it's gone to until next week but at this rate the only place it isn't is her heart, and brain! Gonna be a hard few months I think!

Sorry to hear that, Phineas :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Sorry to hear the bad news, phineas. :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sorry about the bad news Phineas :( We're all here for you when you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Thanks girls :hugs: being honest since I got preg I've had a bad feeling it'll be the 'one in one out' situation! Sounds very cold of me to say it like that but she's been sick a long time and if things r ok cancer wise and not causing a stir, she then causes fights amongst all of her family! Feels like a round about that has no breaks a lotta the time! 

I'm feeling more and more overwhelmed every time summat happens cause she can be so emotionally draining even without the cancer! 

Then a lot of responsibility falls to me and oh to step in to get things ok... 

Sorry don't mean to go on I'm just drained tbh and my oh working late so won't get to talk to him properly til later!


----------



## skweek35

So sorry to hear you are going through such a tough time! Vent away all you need to. We are here to listen and support.


----------



## CharlieKeys

skweek35 said:


> So sorry to hear you are going through such a tough time! Vent away all you need to. * We are here to listen and support.*

Exactly what Skweek said :hugs:


----------



## phineas

I treated myself today girls, so off to bed with my fone off, my bottle of medicine for heartburn, water and fifty shades of grey! Lol been itching to check it out to see what all the fuss was about so I treated myself today lol 

Night :D


----------



## A_K_and_K

Hi all!

I'm due November 4th with a little girl :)


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas said:


> fifty shades of grey! Lol been itching to check it out to see what all the fuss was about so I treated myself today lol

Haha! People really seem to love the idea of this book or not. I personally might read it :O. But I'm not sure I expect it to live up to all the fuss!:flower:


----------



## skweek35

I've just started 50 shades darker (aka book 2) 
TBH I'm not sure what all the fuss is about. Yes its a racey book but its not brilliantly written. Yes I am intrigued to find out certain details but it doesnt have me hooked like so many have said


----------



## Beankeeper

CharlieKeys said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear you are going through such a tough time! Vent away all you need to. * We are here to listen and support.*
> 
> Exactly what Skweek said :hugs:Click to expand...

Yup, ditto to that.
Thinking of you hon x


----------



## Jazavac

I've heard decent things about the book... so far, at least. 

The bad thing is, I've been failing to find enough reading time. Gah.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm still trying to finish the Time Travellers Wife, I started it months ago but haven't really persevered. It's good but it's not so compelling that I can't put it down. Then I've got We Need To Talk About Kevin to read. Not sure about these Shades of Grey books, I've heard very mixed reviews.


----------



## Jazavac

I loved the Kevin movie. Got the book, too, but haven't had time to read it.

I got stuck working on Franzen's Corrections. It's a good book, but at the same time, his style kind of annoyed me. It was too pretentious for no good reason, pretty much. I decided to simply not finish at that time, but I guess I'll go back eventually. I also have his Freedom on my list.

And not enough time. Arggggggggggh.


----------



## phineas

Ok taking a break until oh falls sleep so I can stick the light back on lol do far Its keeping me interested but think what I intrigued about is when ever any one talks bout it they never reveal the storyline or parts ha! 

He walked in and I could see him eyeing the book lol he's well used to me reading and reading porn but cause there's been so much hype bout this u could see hes waiting for me to comment ha! 

Beankeeper I loved time travellers wife, but I can read a book in a night so I go through a lotta books lol may try take my time with this one cause doubt I'll be able to get the next one until next week!


----------



## Wandering

skweek35 said:


> I tend to stay clear of baby club for the same reason - just gets a bit too bitchy for me!
> 
> I am thinking my baby wont have any hair (just like me) as I have had no heartburn (touch wood)!!

I think i'll have a baldy baby too!! I was completely bald as a baby and so was my OH. Plus ive had no heartburn (although i asked my midwife and she said thats a myth). I cant wait too see! I would secretely love a hairy baby :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added AK!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Ooh, the girls are taking over in the poll!


----------



## SarahDiener

I had a full head of hair, I think my DH did too! My dad had blond curls as a LO but then they went BLACK?? No idea what to expect :)


----------



## Beankeeper

I had a blonde skinhead... 0.5cm all over my head. My DH was blonde when he was born but is now dark, his hair changed when he was about 3 years.


----------



## SarahDiener

I really love the idea of my baby having blonde curls  She'll be like a cherub!! But most probably she'll start with dark hair like me.


----------



## skweek35

Wandering said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I tend to stay clear of baby club for the same reason - just gets a bit too bitchy for me!
> 
> I am thinking my baby wont have any hair (just like me) as I have had no heartburn (touch wood)!!
> 
> I think i'll have a baldy baby too!! I was completely bald as a baby and so was my OH. Plus ive had no heartburn (although i asked my midwife and she said thats a myth). I cant wait too see! I would secretely love a hairy baby :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I would love to have a bit of hair on my babies head. 
I had a bit of blonde hair when I was born. Not sure how much, if any, hair my DF had at birth. Need to find his baby photo's again.


----------



## MrsBertie

Me and my OH were both pretty much bald as babies so expect this LO will be the same lol!


----------



## SarahDiener

How many body suits did you girls buy? The whole idea of a snowy winter is kind of scarring me :/ I guess normal clothes then stick a snow suit/snow bag over them. Hats gloves socks and booties I guess... It doesn't get this cold in NZ!


----------



## Beankeeper

I've got about 13 body suits which are a mix of newborn/first size and 0-3 (we're not expecting to have a tiny baby, although you never know :-/), same number of vests & will be getting a snowsuit when they come out in the shops. I've also got hats & scratch mits.
We're team yellow though so will defo be getting more once out bubs has made an appearance.
I don't want to overbuy before I know what sex & what size baby is.


----------



## Jazavac

We have... ugh. Ok, too many clothes, likely, but I've been taking advantage of sales since I got the BFP. Don't have a winter suit of any sort yet, though. It gets extremely cold in Minnesota sometimes, so I don't even know how to go about that.

As for hair, I expect a hairless baby, pretty much. And if it's not a little redhead, I'm returning him to the store. :lol:


----------



## babyjo

Ooooo! Looking at the poll us in team yellow are probably going to have boys I think! Not long to find out! 13 weeks and counting!


----------



## skweek35

I too have so taken advantage of the sales here! I have to stop buying clothes for her!! This is going to make my for difficult buying for my baby shower guests. Sorry. Have tried to compose a list of what we still need - obviously minus the big furniture - but in itself was a difficult task as I've been buying small things every time I go shopping.


----------



## SarahDiener

The only clothes on special here are the summer ones :(


----------



## skweek35

I have clothes up to 12 - 18 months already - just could not resist buying those items!


----------



## Beankeeper

SarahDiener said:


> The only clothes on special here are the summer ones :(

Same here, but you could buy things in bigger sizes for when she's older. This is the down side to being team yellow, can't buy ahead!


----------



## phineas

Tip team yellow here too so I've been only buying the essentials, although I got a bag of newborn boy clothes off my cousin, and my friend has a bag of newborn girl clothes for me so tween what I have and gotten dint think baby ll be too stuck! I've only seen one snow suit last week but cause buying on hold I'll splash out in sept for more clothes! Got given my baby bath and changing may, changing bag and car seat last night too! Mil getting me my bouncer, my nannys done a big hamper for me so the list is slowly dwindling on what I still need to get! Thank god!

Still need to find little cardigans too but cause its summer clothes so far the ones that r in there are really light so I'll leave that one for now too!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh yeah, I forgot my mum is knitting cardigans too to keep the little one nice & cosy, and a blanket


----------



## skweek35

cardigans is one thing I dont have any of at the mo. Shopping trip anyone?? teehee


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm going to try and crochet some booties :) I've done a couple so far, just need to make them look better! If I get good at it I'll try a cardie or two :).
It would be nice to get some summer clothes, but I'm just wondering how much baby will grow, if she's 90% or 10% average, we could have a lot of clothes she never wears :/ We are going to NZ in feb (summer) so I was thinking of getting some clothes for then... but then I could just buy in NZ!


----------



## skweek35

sarah - if you were closer, we could have gone clothes shopping together. boohoo. :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

I've been learning to crochet so was thinking of doing a hat as I can do a ball, so a hat is just half of that right?! Haha, my poor baby will probably end up looking like it has a lampshade on its head!


----------



## phineas

I'd love to be able to make my own cardigans but I haven't knitted in like 15 years and even at that twas only a scarf lol think I'll rope in my nanny to help ha! I got lotsa cardigans for DS pity that's 7 years ago lol


----------



## SarahDiener

skweek35 said:


> sarah - if you were closer, we could have gone clothes shopping together. boohoo. :haha:

Awww! I'd have loved to  



Beankeeper said:


> I've been learning to crochet so was thinking of doing a hat as I can do a ball, so a hat is just half of that right?! Haha, my poor baby will probably end up looking like it has a lampshade on its head!

I think basic hats are pretty easy! I've never actually made one though :O. Once my parents go home I'll get back into it :)


----------



## happyb

Hi, I am due on Nov 1st & it is a girl.


----------



## MommaBarry

Welcome Happy!! :hugs: Got you added


----------



## zulab

I'm sneaking over to say hi! 26 weeks today, so I'm a bit early but I thought blow it! I'm coming to take a look around and see what's in store. 

Rather nervous but rather excited at the same time too!


----------



## MommaBarry

Sneak away zulab, heck come on over!

Im 26 weeks also, but feel more like im already in third tri then second.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh I'm getting myself involved in a very controversial topic on babyclub :dohh: I don't normally get involved in these discussions and stay away but couldn't. eeeeek! 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## zulab

Thanks :D 

It seems like an age ago that we were having our 20 week scan (and it was two weeks late!), and the birth is creeping closer and closer! 11 weeks till full term! 

How organised is everyone else? We have just about everything done I think, I've got a big clean planned (washing curtains and all that jazz) in a few weeks time, and I'm adamant that this baby is going to come early, so I'm trying to be prepared.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sorry to hear about your MIL Phineas : ( Thoughts her way....

This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up!
Just wanted to say that I went to my first mom2mom sale today and it wasn't that great. Some of the stuff, namely baby gear, was STILL so expensive. I wasn't about to pay $65 for a swing. I was looking for a Moby Wrap, changing pad, fisher price swing, bibs, socks, and a maternity support belt, and only found a few of those items-
Bought a whole sack of baby socks for $3. And two pajamas for $1 each. I know I will have better luck at the children's consignment store around here. 

I crochet' my first newborn baby hat a few weeks ago. It turned out alright . I followed a youtube video tutorial and the lady was very easy to follow. Only had to slow-motion a few of the parts. 

I've got the baby's room all set as well! It's a relief. Now, just trying to pick up a few odds n ends (such as the ones I wanted to get at the mom2mom).


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm far behind on organisation, but it's kind of nice to have things still left to do! My parents are still here for another week, so we can't really get the furniture sorted till they go. Otherwise It'll sit in the living room!


----------



## skweek35

As far as organisation goes - we have a few pieces already and know what else we need to get. DF is off work for 2 weeks later this month so will be sorting, clearing and cleaning the room then. Hopefully also get the rest of the furniture and bedding after that. 
I would like to have the nursery set up by the end of August as I'm back at work come beginning of Sept till 38 weeks! So wont have much time after that to get things sorted then.


----------



## phineas

Charliekeys - I've seen ur posts lol was just bout to ask can we set up a secret baby club when the time comes cause man some girls really r OTT! Phew! Ye I def have decided I'll be trying different methods than I did with DS but heck all babies r diff! We had DS at a healer twice when he was 18-24 months trying to sort out his sleep probs, so I'm hoping this baby will give us an easier time lol but I do say each to their own and what works for u fair play cause out there there is always some one struggling worse! Ps I like Jo frost lol ;) 

Wowzers baby grew again! He went quiet all yest only kicking the odd time, well today my belly hopping and i look like I'm 8 months ha! I put on 1.3 kg this week too :( but very bloated and just found summat for my heartburn that finally worked so ATM it's kinda flushing out my body.. Sorry! I got maalox if any one wants to tru it best thing ever!


----------



## MrsBertie

We have kinda nothing sorted :S Figure we still have plenty of time so not too worried or bothered. We have been given a cot by a friend and a few little baby grows and the free stuff you get with the bounty packs and a few other freebies. We have started looking at things like a pram but are still quite confused about it so are still thinking/ looking. Not really planning on buying things for another few weeks cos the rest of the house is a mess and will need to sort that out before adding more stuff to it!


----------



## Jazavac

We have almost everything, but nothing's been sorted yet. The entire upstairs is being renovated, so just about all of those things are either in their original boxes, in storage totes or even at my in-laws' house, where they could stay clean and whatnot.

Hopefully in a month, or so, we'll be done with the upstairs mess. Or maybe even sooner, I don't even know. We still need to get all of the woodwork painted, walls as well, and new floors need to go in. Vinyl planks for the baby's room and bathroom, and then carpet for the hallway, stairs and the guest room. My craft room won't be redone at this point because I have no patience to remove all of the furniture and, well, that's the room where all of the new baby stuff is being stored, too.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah we should on FB or something? :) haha I don't mind the other styles of parenting, I just don't like when people sit there saying 'this is wrong' etc ... well how do they know? A lot of them only have small babies - 1 year olds .... they haven't dealt with toddlers or older children yet, and so before completely dismissing one parenting style, should consider all of them or at least not make other mum's feel bad. I tend ot stay away from topics such as CIO/CC or early weaning etc because not everything is black and white as some like to think it is. Plus ... I swear it's more hormonal in there than in the pregnancy forums.


I'm really worried now ... I lost loads of plug this morning and ave been having braxton hicks on and off ALL day. They've just started up again and feel weird. Thing is my in laws are now out and I can't get hold of them and my OH is away all night at work :( I don't think it's early labour, but I'm worried incase it is .... or if something is wrong?


----------



## Jazavac

Speaking of baby movement, yup, looks like they grow a lot around this time. We went from gentle kicks and nudges to.. uhm, karate moves. He can wake me up in the middle of the night now.


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh. CharlieKeys, could you get a hold of your provider, if anything just to ask for some advice?


----------



## CharlieKeys

It wouldn't bother me .. but it's the fact the pains are coming from my back and moving towards my pubic bone area if that makes sense ... I think that is what worries me. I'm going to have some water and if it's still like this in an hour, will call the midwife.


----------



## phineas

I always giggle at the 'I'm not judging BUT ... ' once u utter but then u r lol oh I agree I've a 7 year old and even now I need help and advice! And I give out bout my sisters way of doing things but hell I haven't walked in her shoes! 

Ok silly question but what does ur plug look like? I've been wondering this as recently my cm is yellowy slimy. Can't figure out if it's I'm dehydrated (dunno how I drink 2 litres a day but maybe) or if I have a tad bit of thrush (even tho I've dtd and oh not sore) or if it could be plug. Try time ur bh and see if there's a pattern. Drink water too as if I'm thirsty I get some, and try put ur feet up! If ur worried tho u need to get checked ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBertie

CharlieKeys said:


> It wouldn't bother me .. but it's the fact the pains are coming from my back and moving towards my pubic bone area if that makes sense ... I think that is what worries me. I'm going to have some water and if it's still like this in an hour, will call the midwife.

Would definately think it's better to be safe than sorry. Do you have any friends that could come and sit with your little ones for you?


----------



## CharlieKeys

My plug is always like green snot ... you know that thick sort of snot you get at the end of a cold? That is the only way I can describe it .. I've been losing little bits since 14 weeks, but today there was a lot of it on the tissue - it surprised me. But, wasn't really cramping or anything then. . .

Don't think I've drunk enough today - only had 3 diet pepsi's when normally I have like 2 litres of water :shrug: ??


----------



## MrsBertie

I guess it could be that but loosing more of your plug and cramping type pains would def say to me you should get in touch with midwife and get checked out. Hope it's all OK for you and you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Wowzers glad I asked if I got green cm I'd prob have a heart failure so thanks for that! The dehydration def increases mine, especially as evening closes in! It's not worth the risk tho hun I too would try get checked if ur worried! It prob is nothing but u would be very mad at ur self if it wasn't!


----------



## skweek35

Charlie - I would say get checked out just to be on the safe side.

Think we have finally decided on her name - Danika Carys 
This being said - we might still change our minds closer to the time or after she is born. But for now Danika Carys it will be. I am only saying on the forum so if you are a friend of mine on FB please dont say anything.


----------



## purplepeenut

Hi everyone :D I'm due on the 6th of november and I'm having a girl!! so glad to find this thread up and running already even tho I'm not officialy in third tri :) Am so excited that we're almost at the end :happydance: can't wait to have my baby!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: look foward to being in third tri with you all :hugs:


----------



## JD'2

coming in abit early. due 8th november team yellow. hello all


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hello to all the new November ladies, can't believe how many of us there are now!! Still no-one due on the 11th or 30th though. 

Only a week and i can officially move over!! Woohoo! :D It's crazy how quickly second tri has gone. I'm expecting third to drag as i finish work on the 28th so won't have much to see me through the weeks. Although i'm sure i will be very busy with cleaning and sorting out the last of the baby bits! 

x


----------



## purplepeenut

I think third tri will be faster because of all the preparations. I can't wait to wash all my baby gear. I've been putting it off untill after I have everything so I can do it all togethor :) Plus I'm going to cook meals to freeze, write numbers above the phone etc etc. I've got a whole list of stuff to do before baby comes. Everything from cutting my dogs and cats claws to getting OH to clean out the gutters. If I'm bored or impatient I just do somthing on the list :) plus I'm convinced I'll go early so the third tri won't go as long as the others :thumbup: I actualy started dilating already this last week which realy scarred me and convinced me I'd go early. I was born at 29 weeks +3 days (Was a twin) but I'm hoping mine doesn't come anytime before 35 weeks!! would love to get to 37 though just so bub is as healthy as can be :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Looks like you have it all planned out! I'm going to start making lists in the next couple weeks then can start crossing them off once i'm on maternity leave. I'm sure i will go into shock when i realise how much i have to do ha ha.
I've heard a lot of women talk about getting everything done sooner rather than later when you have the energy so i think i'll be doing that too! 

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

okay so called the labour ward and they said to try drinking some more water and take some paracetamol. If the pains haven't stopped in a couple of hours I need to call back or if the pains get worse. 

It doesn't feel like labour which I told her, but it is very uncomfortable and now every time the pain starts at my back, I feel like I need to go toilet :shrug: I'm not sure if every wave of it sort of stimulates that area (sorry for any tmi!). And she is still moving which she said was good . . . it just doesn't feel right I can't explain it :shrug:


----------



## phineas

Welcome girls :D 

Charlie have u been extra bloated? Or trapped wind/heartburn? I had hb for 4 nights, got summat for it last night and this morning I had what was def a clear out but I know only from the medicine not contractions. I always feel more crampy when I need to poo and have pains all over! I'll then get that cramp in my belly and need to run! 

Hopefully it's summat less serious like that, and with bab moving that's a good sign too! 

Get the water and tabs into u and rest and see if u feel any better! Have u gotten in contact with anyone that could mind ur kids if u need to go get checked?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mil has said she's home now if I need her, and to keep her updated. Still trying to get hold of my useless OH. 

I've been getting a lot of heartburn ... no trapped wind or anything though, and it's like every time I get this weird cramp thing I feel like I need to poo, but I don't need too lol. It's just weird


----------



## phineas

Always when ur scared and need m they r busy.. Men! Good ur mil is on hand tho! 

Oh u don't actually go to the loo... Ok weird! Think ur lil one just trying to keep u on ur toes already! Keep us updated hun x


----------



## purplepeenut

Lucyjo81 said:


> Looks like you have it all planned out! I'm going to start making lists in the next couple weeks then can start crossing them off once i'm on maternity leave. I'm sure i will go into shock when i realise how much i have to do ha ha.
> I've heard a lot of women talk about getting everything done sooner rather than later when you have the energy so i think i'll be doing that too!
> 
> xx

I wrote lists right at the start of my pregnancy :blush: but most of it I can't do untill the third tri because I'd just have to redo it all. Things like checking the smoke alarms I'd rather do right before bub arrives. I've heard that too, and I'm sure I wont want to be doing things when I'm realy huge and need help getting off the couch :haha: I've got a list I need to do and a list of stuff I'd like to do if I get time, and yes they are both long :wacko: I've also just started organising a fitness and nutrition plan for after the babies born (it was on the list). I thought if I had it written down, like short walks from 1-6 weeks and then up my exercise, I'd be more likely to do it :blush: Someone should start a thread about things to do before the baby comes because I'm sure other people have things I've forgotten :)


----------



## Wandering

Hope this isnt too much of a personal question but how much weight have you ladies put on? 
I went on the weighing scales today and saw that ive put on 17 pounds and that seems like alot!? And because ive been eating so much junk food at the moment (been craving chocolate like mad!) im worried that its all cos of that and not baby! hmm


----------



## CharlieKeys

My weight fluctuates ... it's between a 14lb - 17lb gain :)


----------



## MommaBarry

welcome puprlepeenut and JD'2 :friends: Happy to have you and got you added!


----------



## Beankeeper

I haven't put on much, about 2 lbs, but I'm overweight (obese) so that's good for me. If you're on the slim side, which from your profile pic looks like you are, 17 lbs seems reasonable, in fact I know a girl who's nearly 20 weeks and has already put on 28 lbs, and she had terrible morning sickness, but she's still healthy, everyone's different.


----------



## Jazavac

I've put on about 10-10.5 pounds (hard to tell because my bathroom trips have been messed up again). I'm not happy, my doctor says I'm doing great.

I'm on the overweight/heavy side, but more than half of me is just muscle, so they banned me from any weight restriction ideas during pregnancy (I've been working on getting my weight down for years now, have lost a total of 100+ pounds, with the last 33 right before I got the BFP). I'm still not happy to see any gain at all, but it's all gone into the bump, so I guess that's okay. I'll do my best to keep it around 20lbs total, if I can. Or not even as many.


----------



## Jendell88

:pink::pink:My due date changed from 21 to 13th the ultra sound and measurments put me a little farther than they initaly thought


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you changed Jendell :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey ladies - just an update from last night. Pains are still on and off BUT, my mum text me last night and said I got the same pains with STephen for about 3 days and then he dropped. Well woke up this morning nad my bump is a lot lower, flatter and I feel like I have a ball between me legs :haha: So I'm guessing she's moving into the right position ... bit earlier than i'd like as now walking hurts and is even more difficult :dohh:

How is everyone else??


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm doing fine, feeling shitty about weight gain! I've now gained almost as much as I wanted to for the whole pregnancy :'(. 

So do you think you will go in to labour??


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh Sarah :( It will come off at the end - the weight of your baby/water/placenta will come off instantly. Try not to focus too much on it :hugs:

No I don't think so, - Stephen dropped at 30 weeks and didn't arrive for another 9 weeks, so as long as she holds on for another 10-11 minimum we'll be happy. I think the pains were just her moving downwards. 2nd and 3rd babies can move in and out of the pelvis quite easily I think too?


----------



## Jendell88

:hugs:Thank you MommaBarry :hugs:


----------



## phineas

As of yest Ive put on 9 lbs :( had been doing very well again but hell my body hates food, only wants carbs or sugar! I'm even getting to the stage where I wish some one would put food in front of me and just say eat! Gonna try be good again and get my weight to a sts from my last appt at my next one next wed! So back to trying to cook!

Ohh glad uve maybe found an answer Charlie, weird to say I think mine is moving up and not down lol only in the last week he kicks high rather than low! He's shy around daddy tho and goes asleep at night when he's trying to get a feel!


----------



## Beankeeper

My baby has been daddy shy lately too, it's weird, I'll be getting major kicks & then DH puts his hand there & bubs seems to freeze! But like you Phineas, my kicks are getting higher, although still a few low ones. I think baby likes doing backflips...


----------



## 1eighty

Heh... according to the 50-50 boy/girl thing, all those :yellow: bumps on the poll should be :blue: :p


----------



## CharlieKeys

1eighty said:


> Heh... according to the 50-50 boy/girl thing, all those :yellow: bumps on the poll should be :blue: :p

I was thinking that earlier :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Beankeeper said:


> My baby has been daddy shy lately too, it's weird, I'll be getting major kicks & then DH puts his hand there & bubs seems to freeze! But like you Phineas, my kicks are getting higher, although still a few low ones. I think baby likes doing backflips...

Lol. Mines the opposite! I wake DH up in the morning to rub my belly and talk to her, then shes off like the clappers! Such a little daddys girl all ready! :haha: x


----------



## Beankeeper

CharlieKeys said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> Heh... according to the 50-50 boy/girl thing, all those :yellow: bumps on the poll should be :blue: :p
> 
> I was thinking that earlier :haha:Click to expand...

All except 1, if we're being specific... :haha:


----------



## Buckles

Can I please join you lovely ladies?? I am due on the 1 November! 

Been feeling quite good throughout the whole pregnancy, except the last few weeks I've been getting bad back ache which then makes me waddle when I walk, OH reckons I'm walking like I poo'd my pants! Lol 
Also have a nasty rash on my hands which itches like hell and it's also move to my legs, spoken to the midwife about it and I was referred to a dermatologist as I have eczema and a contact allergy, but they aren't sure what I'm allergic too :( 

What else.... Bought the majority of things for the nursery and slowly starting to buy clothes. 

We are team yellow, OH reckons we are having a little girl though and is so positive that he said he'll paint the nursery pink... Mmmhhh I dont think so! Lol

Hope you are all keeping well xxx.


----------



## SarahDiener

I just bought some reusables! I hope I like/use them!! I didnt buy a full set, thought I'd give them a go first.


----------



## SarahDiener

Buckles said:


> Can I please join you lovely ladies?? I am due on the 1 November!
> 
> Been feeling quite good throughout the whole pregnancy, except the last few weeks I've been getting bad back ache which then makes me waddle when I walk, OH reckons I'm walking like I poo'd my pants! Lol
> Also have a nasty rash on my hands which itches like hell and it's also move to my legs, spoken to the midwife about it and I was referred to a dermatologist as I have eczema and a contact allergy, but they aren't sure what I'm allergic too :(
> 
> What else.... Bought the majority of things for the nursery and slowly starting to buy clothes.
> 
> We are team yellow, OH reckons we are having a little girl though and is so positive that he said he'll paint the nursery pink... Mmmhhh I dont think so! Lol
> 
> Hope you are all keeping well xxx.

Ouch, I get contact allergies too :( 
I bought a blue stroller(pram), even though I know I'm having a girl  But I think having a girl in blue isn't weird at all, but for some reason boys in pink is! :shrug:


----------



## Wandering

Beankeeper said:


> I haven't put on much, about 2 lbs, but I'm overweight (obese) so that's good for me. If you're on the slim side, which from your profile pic looks like you are, 17 lbs seems reasonable, in fact I know a girl who's nearly 20 weeks and has already put on 28 lbs, and she had terrible morning sickness, but she's still healthy, everyone's different.

Ahh that makes me feel a bit better. I just didnt expect to put on this much already, especially with the theory that if i continue to put on a pound a week for the next 14 weeks thats around 2 stone 3 lbs by the end which is defos the higher end of how much weight you should put on. My midwife said i should gain between 1 and 2 stone anyway so i guess its right! And as long as baby is growing healthily i cant really complain! & yes im am pretty slim.. although not for much longer, all this extra weigh seems to be going to my thighs rather than my bump ha :haha:


----------



## AnxiousAnnie

Hi everyone! Can I join in? Expecting my first baby, a little boy, on Nov 14th. My birthday and my mums birthday are both in November too :)


----------



## phineas

Ye mine have def moved up this week, which is nice cause means less cervix kicks... They r def weird lol my oh sleeps with his hands on my belly and we could be like that an hour before we sleep and baby goes sleep... Sec daddy starts snoring I get a thump lol hoping its just gonna be like DS.. Although he's a good boy he only ever acts up when it's just me lol 

As for the 50/50 ratio I can't help I have no gut instinct this time! One day I feel like I've it cracked and it's a boy next I think nope def a girl! Going on old wives tales its girl, Chinese gender is boy, and it's the opposite to my last preg, meaning a girl! Last 2 weeks my dreams were all girly (meaning boy) but then I had a really weird dream where I could see into my belly and it's a boy (meaning girl lol)
.... Ye I haven't a clue lol


----------



## Beankeeper

I've only had a dream about having boy girl twins, so no clues there! The boy was more involved in the dream but the girl was still there.
I have a feeling my bubs is a boy, mainly because I've been enjoying Motorsport lately and the boy clothes are appealing to me more, which is weird as I'm quite girly. But who knows. A friend of mine just had a girl & everyone including her & her DH thought boy up until she arrived... I don't think you ever know?


----------



## Jazavac

I started getting boy clothes way before we had a clue what the baby was, but I contribute none of it to the gut feeling; I just can't believe there's any, since it's a 50:50 chance, anyway. I felt nothing, gender-wise, I just hate cupcakes and princesses and the majority of girl clothes here in the US is exactly that. Boys stuff is, unfortunately, all monkeys, too (or rugby balls), but there are still more options.


----------



## SarahDiener

I have decided I like blue more than pink as a colour...Every time I see something I like I realise it's the blue version :( And I'm not into princesses, but I don't mind pink either!


----------



## phineas

I think if we're girl shell be very girly as a baby! There's been no lil girls in our family since my sis (she's 20!) so I can see it being girly mad lol I don't mind tho, I'm not girly in any way but anyways lol
Hopefully tween my Sis or I we have a girl in the mix (sis is 15 weeks preg!)


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you new ladies added, welcome :hugs:

Charlie, My bump also has been quite low the last few days and walking is not comfortable. 

Today I am off to do my baby registry. Went to a girlfriends baby shower yesterday (she is due in october) and it made me realize we have nothing ready for our LO. Just a few outfits. I have been hesitant to do a registry until we have our 3D sonogram on the 27th, and 100% confirm our LO is a girl. Guess you could say im in denial since we only have boy in our family :haha: At least this way if its correct we can get our invites out the next day since the shower will be three weeks from then.


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck Mommabarry!
I finally got my DH to sit down we me and make a couple of decisions/purchases. Every time I talk about anything I seem to get this grumpy man reaction...


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks Sarah.

My OH has been the opposite and on my butt at times about getting this done. I had started two registries online with gender nuteral things but there is still tons of things we need to pick out. I told him its pointless to do one since people always just buy clothes and toiletries and dont really care about the things you actually need, but im going to amuse him and finish one anyways. 

I am having two showers :dohh: one on a monday and the other the very same saturday. Most women would love the idea of two showers as there is a chance of getting more items, but im not one of those girls. I have been very clear to the two women wanting to throw my shower (one from work and one for family and friends) I do not want games. Just cake, punch, presents, go home :haha: Im a party pooper. Especially after my friends shower took nearly 3 hours to complete. The first 2 hours were just games and chatting. If I had my way people would just drop off there presents, and take there cake on the way out and let my open my gifts without everyone oooohhhing and ahhhing. Is that bad? :shrug:


----------



## zulab

We've got/done everything already, and have done for a while. I'm so convinced that baby will be early (and I'm worried alarmingly early, I'll breath a sigh of relief when we hit 28, then 30 then 32 weeks) that I just wanted everything done so I wasn't worried we'd unprepared.


----------



## Jazavac

We don't do baby showers where I come from, so I outright rejected any and all ideas of having one here. It's just too awkward, almost like being forced to participate in a religious ceremony of some sort, while not being the same religion, or whatever.

I'm not superstitious or anything, it's just too weird to me, probably because baby showers are nonexistent in Croatia, to celebrate birth before it's actually done, or even to receive gifts for a little person that's not quite there yet. I know there are people who won't even prepare for the baby themselves before the baby is born, but we're not those. We have pretty much everything ready and don't need anything anymore. :shrug: The baby was planned and it took a while to get pregnant, so we made sure we can financially figure it all out. I also believe that the majority of things we'd get would be something we could live without, so I prefer it this way. 

Where I come from, gifts are brought once the baby is born and you come to see it for the first time. :shrug:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Oh baby showers have caused many discussions between my family. My step mum keeps hounding me to have one, much to her disgust i'm not. 

I hate anything which makes me the center of attention, so the thought of a baby shower sends chills down my back. Having to sit there for a few hours playing games and everyone asking questions about the baby etc. I'm also the kind of person who hates receiving gifts, i know they wouldn't be for me as such, but I've still got to receive and open them etc. So yeah a baby shower is a no no for me. 

However like you said Jaz, i'm more than happy for people to bring gifts once the baby is born and come to see her for the first time. I think i'm just odd ha ha xx


----------



## MommaBarry

I like that idea. Everyone come see baby once she is here and leave a gift if they want. Like you said Jaz, im sure its not things I can live without.

And like you Lucy, im not one for being the center of attention and people tallking about my belly. At my friends shower, the older ladies kept asking me to stand up and see my belly, just to compare how much bigger I was than my friend who is due a month ahead of me. Im happy they wanted to make my friend feel better (she has low self body image) but thanks for making me feel so big. Good thing I really dont care.


----------



## phineas

We don't do showers ere either, although I'd love to try organise one just for the get together lol but again we get gifts after baby arrives! I'm not superstitious tho, my mil won't get the bouncer until I'm 8 months which is fine but it's not stopping me! 

I'm proud to say I've had 3 meals today woohoo only one snack so far so I'll have summat later too, and have had my 2 litres of water so anything now is a bonus! The days still early but oh be back soon and I won't pig out with him here so today should be a good day :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I always thought post birth showers were a better idea!!


----------



## MrsBertie

I'd find a baby shower wierd and I'm not sure any of my friends would want to come to one. Would prob just end up with LOADS of 0-3 months clothes I expect. Think I'm a people can bring presents if they want to when they come to see the baby person. 
Also I think even though its 50:50 chance of boy/ girl at conception, slightly more girls get born statistically. So there could be a few more little girls for the :yellow:


----------



## lillio

99 days til EDD! can't believe it's double figures! one week til I hit 3rd tri! So excited I had to bore you all with this information! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I never had a baby shower ... I jsut went for a meal with my close friends with STephen (and they all bought gifts) and a meal with a couple of friends for Henry. . . That was god enough for me :)


----------



## phineas

Ok girls crazy pregie lady in the house to night! I CRIED yes I kid u not at the end of fifty shades of grey! Weirdo that I am! Then oh came home and he's exhausted and I proceeded to blub on him telling him loving him is lonely when he's working and brill when he's not lol he didn't no what to make of me so kept kissing me which made me cry harder lol bloody hell! I haven't cried in a few weeks, sure as hell going overload tonight!

Oh fell sleep after consoling me for an hour, rubbing baby and making my boobs leak by copping a feel lol think he's obsessed with m! I let him away with it tho cause I'm crazy to night!


----------



## Jazavac

I wish I could cry while reading a book. Well, and end of one.







Simply because I fall asleep after two or three pages and there's no time to even figure out what I'm reading.

:rofl:


----------



## SarahDiener

Aww, I'm terrible at falling asleep, I often read for an hour! But phineas you must be a pretty fast reader! 

Check up today!


----------



## SarahDiener

He asked me if I thought my weight gain was my real weight or if I was having a fat day (well, in more doctory words ). :( Need to be really careful with what I eat over the next 3 weeks!


----------



## phineas

Oh if I get into a book I'll read it in 2 nights lol I'll have a week where I read 2 or 3 books then have a week off! Feeling better this morning slept like a log so that helped! 

Oh Sarah! Such a man, even in drs terms that's just not a nice thing to ask a woman! Men will never get how sensitive weight is to woman no matter what size u r! I'd prob cry if my dr said anything to me!


----------



## whatwillbex

Wish I was more of a fan of reading. I like page flicking magazines does that count? With my LO I am going to encourage her to read more than I ever did. 
I spent too much time out on my bike and climbing trees etc (tom boy)


----------



## phineas

Whatwillbe I'm kinda jealous I really wasn't a child who could climb trees lol even now I freak out climbing the turf lol I make DS read every night but I send him out working with OH climbing up the hay/in the tractor cause I wish I had been more carefree when I was younger, instead of worrying I'd fall etc! 
Plan on doing the same with this one cause although I love my books no denying how being outside is brill for them too! .. That and I get time off with daddy brings DS lol


----------



## whatwillbex

Wow, wish I could go on a tractor! I used to think I was being punished when my mum told me to sit and read a book lol my partner and my family love to read. The reading gene skipped me :blush:

I agree a nice happy medium, maybe reading outdoors would suit me?:thumbup:


----------



## SarahDiener

I didn't read that much as a kid. I was always outside riding my horse, playing in the hay shed or building tree houses etc. When I was a bit older I got really into rock climbing for a while. Now I sit with my face in the computer all day :O

I can't wait till my LO is a bit older, I'd love to get out and do things!


----------



## whatwillbex

I'm the same I used to be so outdoorsy and now I just sit on a comp all day in the week. How depressing! lol:comp:

I cant wait, this will change once LO arrives. Walks in the forest, road trips in the campervan etc ahhh the great outdoors!


----------



## phineas

Jealous! I have no interest in being outside lol I do it just for DS, ESP when it rains I love walks in the rain, but meh wouldn't even know where to start other wise lol think this is why my oh and I compliment each others parenting style! He does the outside things (DS was gettin driven around on the back of a trailer stacked with bales over 15 ft off the trailer as oh drove it around... Obviously not on his own lol) and I do the teaching and reading side of life! Love how he has no fear that he'll fall, cause in his eyes daddy's minding him so hes fine!


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm so anxious today, I don't have anything to do, and I have all this energy :(. I know it's going to be hard work and I'm going to be an emotional tired grumpy mess, but jeppers I can't wait until the baby is here to occupy my mind/time!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

What would you like to do? and why are you so anxious? I have a day off and I am keeping my self busy doing crafty things today. I am making bunting for a party next weekend.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm crocheting and stressing out about going to the dietician and a doc appt later. 
I'm feeling pretty anxious too, maybe the hormones? I've been generally quite stressy for the last few weeks. I hope the baby can't feel it...


----------



## whatwillbex

I have my docs app tomorrow. I am looking forward to being measured I hope they do it tomorrow.
I was having stressy times a couple of weeks ago. I cant seem to grasp time I just want everything to be done already but OH is making me buy/do things in stages, its a killer.
It must be the hormones!


----------



## SarahDiener

It's a collection of things, I live in Germany and I don't really have any friends(I have some people that I'm friends with, but they arent the sort of person I'd ever become BFFs with if you know what I mean). I don't work because my German isn't good enough to. And so I spend a lot of the day out-of-my-mind bored. I can't really find anything here that really satisfies me. I also used to be a bit of a fitness freak and injured my ankle about 3 years ago. So I became really sedentary. So basically I'm like a dog that has been cooped up inside for... months? years? 

Some of it is my own doing, I could try harder to get my German better and try and find some more things to do. But the whole area/city gets me down so much. It's a horrible little industrial town where neither of us want to live but we have to for the time being. 

Sorry to whine :( I just need more meaning in my life that I have!


----------



## whatwillbex

That's poop! Well I know one bit of German and that's guzuntight. So I would be ok if I worked in a pharmacy I suppose??
That's a toughy really if you had the right circle of friends (possible BFF's) it would slowly help your German. You need to break the cycle and I think your LO will definitely help you to get out and about more and mingle. I am similar to you.
So where are you from originally?

Rant away! x


----------



## phineas

:hugs: Hun I kinda know how u feel. I used to live in an estate with all my family and friends, then moved 2 hours away to oh's home place, so now I spend a lotta time on my own If I'm not with oh/his family! I miss my friends and just wandering to their house to sit and natter, and oh doesn't really get it! (he sees people at work all day whereas simedays if I don't go off he's the only one I'd see) 

I too wish I had more things to do, I've decided when baby's here I'm joining the walking club and try get out more! I get days tho too that just get me really anxious at the thought of it being the same old nothing all day! 

Can u go even for a short walk with ur ankle? Or sit outside if it's nice out? It kills me the thought if how many lonely people there are out there, like one of my neighbours prob feels the same way but cause I don't really know them I'd only ever say hi!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh, I really feel for you, it's horrible to feel so isolated. How bad is your ankle? Could you do something low impact like swimming? You could look into aqua natal or something? My friend was living in a small village in Belgium a few years ago and I know how hard she found it. Like you she made friends, but really missed the closeness of having her proper besties nearby. I live out of town but it's not too far to see my friends.
Do you Skype? I'm sure your friends back home would love to hang out for a bit one evening!


----------



## skweek35

Phineas - I also cried my eyes out at the end of book 1 - so much so that I couldn't start book 2 till much later that day. 

Sarah - I so know what you are going through! all my besties are back in Cape Town and having to start again is not easy!! I am so hoping that this baby helps me to make new friends here! 

I think the whole 3rd tri slump has hit my like a ton of bricks. I slept till 10am and am so ready for an afternoon nap already!! Trying to hold out for a bit longer. 
Really looking forward to my MW appointment tomorrow morning!


----------



## whatwillbex

The tiredness has hit me today also. I have been full of beans for ages suddenly I find myself falling asleep watching the Olympics? they are the ones doing the exercise not me, whats that about? lol


----------



## skweek35

I would love to know! have been fighting an afternoon nap for hours now! think I might give in in a mo


----------



## whatwillbex

I need to invest in a pair of glasses with eyes on! lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Yep! I'm totally hoping to get into more things with my LO. They are really big on baby swimming here, so I'll probably give that a go! I was looking for a swimming class this morning actually, they don't have a natal one, but I think an easy aerobics would be fine and I could see how I go!

I can walk a bit with my ankle, it's actually gotten heaps better in the last 3months, weirdly while pregnant?! So I've been trying to up my fitness a bit by walking a lot more and doing some gentle hills  

Haha, Been, I'm pretty much glued to skype and FB 

Aww Skweek, I love Cape town!! I was just there in March :D (oh and in sept last year). 

Good luck with your MW tomorrow! I just had my appt this morning as I think I said earlier. My iron is still low :( I'm pretty sure my body repels iron...


----------



## phineas

Phew glad I'm not the only crazy pregie lady crying at 50 shades lol and I don't think I'll be able to get the sec book until at least tomorro :( 

Ok this means I've like 2 weeks until I get the exhaustion back! Lol I'm ok ATM if I do summat but if I'm just home then I'm shattered! 

Just lent oh my car for an hour, got home (sil brought me) to realise I'm locked out! He has my keys! Had to lift DS in through the bathroom window! Lol I'm such a ditz lol


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas, I once managed to leave my keys inside twice in one week!!! I couldnt even blame it on babybrain :'(


----------



## skweek35

Phineas - I've just finished the 2nd book today. Think I might start the 3rd book in a bit - if I can stay awake! hehe 

Sarah - I'm sooo jealous!! I miss the mountain! I was there in Feb 2010 for my cousins weddings! Where about do you stay while there? I used to live close to Milnerton and Canal Walk! Feeling a bit home sick now!


----------



## phineas

U silly thing Sarah lol I hate being car less and not being able to get out the front door lol although thanking I'm preg or woulda had to go lift 100 sheep... I'll take a pregie belly any day lol 

Skweek35 please tell me u didn't cry at the 2nd? Not sure oh can deal with another crazy lady today lol


----------



## SarahDiener

We just stayed up the end of long st. So right in town! We rented a car though, so we could get around everywhere :) 

Also, I have to say, the preggy belly lets me get away with a lot of things!


----------



## skweek35

Phineas - No crying at the end of Book 2!! a few shockers though mid book 2 that I didnt see coming! That really had me hooked yesterday! Eager to get book 3 started now 

Sarah - Long street brings back so many memories! shopping, swimming baths, nights out, willing car park attendants! happy days!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I still haven't jumped onto the 50 shades bandwagon yet. I think once my maternity leave starts the end of this month i may have to stock up on a few books :) 

Talking of books, can any on you ladies recommend any good baby books? I'm looking for one that can help me prepare for labor and then the first year of babies life. There are soo many out there i don't know what to go for. Thanks :) xx


----------



## destynibaby

I keep hearing about that book. im not gonna read it though. Where is the movie version lmao


----------



## skweek35

I fear if they made a movie of this book it would need at least a 2 - 18 age restriciton placed on it! :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

SarahD, welcome to my life. I clearly do speak the language, and I even have a job (good pay, but I still freaking hate it), but I am bored out of my mind. I have pretty much no friends and very little things to do. I guess that's what happens when you exchange a 1 million people European city for an American Midwestern town of 50,000. I'll grow mold doing nothing, pretty much.

Perhaps you could try doing yoga? It can be very low impact.


----------



## SarahDiener

I loooveee yoga, but I think I'm getting a bit heavy to re-start it. They stopped doing a maternity course at the place I wanted to go to. She said I could come along to the beginners course and she'd give me options. But I tried to do some the other day and found it really quite hard. Hmmm... I should probably just go shouldn't I....

And yep! I lived between a 400k and a million city. This whole 80,000 thing does my head it :(


----------



## phineas

Skweek35 I got book 2 woohoo! Oh came home with my car so I knew he'd be late tonight so said bugger it! Glad that there's shocks eager now lol being honest if a film came out I doubt I'd wanna see it lol personally I don't think it's as bad as ppl make out! Oh asked me what was in it this morning as we dtd (sorry lol) and I made up my own version cause it's a bit bland haha! 

Lucyjo the only ones I know r the what to expect books! That or baby whisperer but I haven't read any of them fully! I will get a baby one haven't bothered getting a preg one... What could it tell me ye can't lol


----------



## Lucyjo81

I've looked at the What to expect books but for some reason not totally keen on them. I've been looking on Amazon/Waterstones and i've found Birth And Beyond: The Definitive Guide to Your Pregnancy, Your Birth, Your Family - From Minus 9 to Plus 9 Months. Has some really good reviews and seems to be jam packed full of info!! 

I thought my pregnancy hormones had gone, then i watched the news. Started blubbing because a dogs home are finding it hard during the recession and are having to put dogs down because of no room, then i heard about Gary Barlows baby, so sad :( 
Thank god my OH is here to give me cuddles.

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Whenever I try to get book 2 from Asda - they're always sold out ... they have book 1 and 3 but not book 2 grrrr!!!

Has anyone heard about Gary barlow and his daughter? :( It's so so sad


----------



## MommaBarry

Well just got a call from my nurse, and I did NOT pass my glucose tolerance test :nope: so tomorrow I am on to the 3 hour test to be officially diagnosed. And she said my iron was extremely low so now i need an extra supplement. I was prepared for this. It seems at night I am getting up to drink rather than pee, same thing I did with my son when I had GD.


----------



## Lucyjo81

MommaBarry said:


> Well just got a call from my nurse, and I did NOT pass my glucose tolerance test :nope: so tomorrow I am on to the 3 hour test to be officially diagnosed. And she said my iron was extremely low so now i need an extra supplement. I was prepared for this. It seems at night I am getting up to drink rather than pee, same thing I did with my son when I had GD.

Aww, sorry to hear that :( If you pass the 3 hour test would you still be diagnosed with GD? 
Ive got mine in a couple weeks, am dreading it!!

Charlie - It's so upsetting, i cant imagine what they are going through right now! 

xx


----------



## Jazavac

You can't be too heavy for yoga, really, unless you're so obese you can't even get up on your own! I'd do basic classes, they can really just tell you how to adjust, if you'll even need to. The only things you need to avoid are cobra-like poses, as well as inverted ones. Everything else is good to go!


----------



## Jazavac

Bahh, MommaBarry. :(


----------



## MommaBarry

Tomorrow they will do 4 blood draws. If I do not pass three of them I will be diagnosed.


----------



## tabitha561

So sorry :( My doctors appoitment is on Wednesday Im not sure if he is going to give me a GD test or not... I did have my blood pressure and sugar tested though They had some free health thing and my sugar was at 71 which is low and my bloos pressure was 119/82 which is really good So i was pretty happy about that


----------



## MrsBertie

MommaBarry said:


> Tomorrow they will do 4 blood draws. If I do not pass three of them I will be diagnosed.

Hope it goes OK, but if not at least they have caught it again and can start you on diet control/ treatment for you and LO :hugs:


----------



## MrsBertie

Also - oh my goodness tiredness. I've changed to a new rotation from last week so I'm doing a nice easy job between 8 and 5 (but they are all really nice and basically have otld me if I have nothing left to do and am feeling tired etc I can leave at 3)! I'm just sitting down for a lot of hte day and its currently just general induction to the place so not taxing at all. BUT I'm still getting home and can't be bothered to do anything! I'm seriously considering going to bed in the next 10 mins (although I am having to get up at 6.40 which is about 30 mins earlier than I'm used to). Maybe I'm just being lazy and do actually need to start getting on with my ever growing to-do list lol :blush:


----------



## sexysmurf

officially third tri today 27 weeks backs still good so no sign of official bedrest yet, but just found out my mum has been diagnosed with lung cancer so stress levels through the roof but hopefully they've caught it in time x


----------



## oh_so_blessed

:( I'm so sorry to hear that. I hate cancer. My mom was diagnosed with AML, but has been stage 0 so thus far nothing much to do. She still smokes and eats poorly so I'm expecting it will creep up on her. I wish your mom the best. I know lung cancer is rough. I hope they caught it early. :hugs:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Tomorrow they will do 4 blood draws. If I do not pass three of them I will be diagnosed.

Ach! Good luck with it. I hate that drink and I hated all the draws, too. I hope in the end that your 1-hour was incorrect, I hear it is largely inaccurate- my office doesn't even do it, they just do a 2-hour fasting as the standard now. I drink and pee in the night, too, and was told I'm negative for GD, so there is hope. GL!


----------



## purplepeenut

Hi everyone :)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother :cry: I'm sure she'll be ok :thumbup: every year treatments get better. My bestfriends husband got diagnosed with a brain tumor last year and I was amazed what they were able to do for him. I'm wishing her the best of luck.

I've got my GD test next thursday :wacko: What is the one hour test? I'm having the three hour one. I'm very nervous becuase they tried to test me for diabetes 4 years ago and they couldn't get any more blood after the first one!! sent me to a special place in the city to try again and they couldn't get any blood at all. She even tried a very painful way that's supposed to work every time and it didn't work :cry:. They were amazed :dohh: I wasn't expecting it and I went into shock and they sent me home. Traumatised me for ages but a nurse told me that if you have difficulty getting blood to drink TONS of water for 24 hours. It's worked for me every time I've need a blood test since. Never did finish the test back then. I'm soooo nervous! :nope: There's a good chance I might have GD too as I had insulin resistance in the past but got rid of it by losing so excess weight. I've put on a bit in this pregnancy so who knows :shrug: Good luck with your tests everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

sexysmurf, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Hopefully everything will be fine.


I wish they did the three (or at least two) hour test here, too. One-hour is not really reliable and I hate the idea of drinking the thing without fasting, too. Ick.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

purplepeanut - yes on the drinking water. I've also been told to walk around for a bit starting an hour earlier than the draw(s). The one girl that had trouble getting my vein last time decided then to try my hand and although I'd heard it was painful, it is not nearly as painful as a fail, so recommend hands/feet if there are larger veins there and they have trouble with the arms. GL! 

Jaz, can't you just ask for the 2-hour or 3-hour? Maybe they'll just do it by request. ??


----------



## corgankidd

sexysmurf said:


> officially third tri today 27 weeks backs still good so no sign of official bedrest yet, but just found out my mum has been diagnosed with lung cancer so stress levels through the roof but hopefully they've caught it in time x

So sorry to hear that! My mom was diagnosed with lung cancer last year, I have been through it all so if you have any questions I am here for you. I found a site for my mom that gave her so much support and understanding, the kind her family just couldn't give her. Lots of great survivor stories and wonderful people who honestly become a second family.
https://www.inspire.com/groups/lung-cancer-survivors/

Please message me anytime, my life has been consumed by lung cancer for the last year and I would love to help out in any way I can. :flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I went to the supermarket yesterday and it tired me out! Of course then when I actually went to bed I couldnt sleep for an hour or so :dohh:


----------



## Beankeeper

Sorry to hear about your mum Sexysmurf. Hoping everything goes to plan but I can't even imagine what your stress levels must be like.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sorry to hear about your mum sexysmurf, hopefully everything will be ok :) xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Sorry to hear the news! 

(I think I managed to miss some posts before, baby brain, my last post seems totally random now...:shrug:)


----------



## phineas

Sorry to hear bout ur mam Hun, going through it with my mil so kinda know how u feel :hugs: 

Baby is having a quiet day today, still moving just quiet.. Hoping he wakes me with a few thumps to night! Skweek thought u said I wouldn't cry on book 2? I cried when they in the shower lol it's def a woman's book tho really isn't it? Like I know my oh asked bout it but I can't imagine a man enjoying it! Def plays on the emotional side rather than the hardcore side lol

Gotta say i def have my appetite back a bit today! Just had food and toying with the idea of eating again! I missed food food tbh so not complaining! My mam taking DS for a few days tomorro so I'm gonna scrub my house, change bed sheets do the washing and enjoy a nice few peaceful few days just me and oh!


----------



## skweek35

If there was any part I would have shed a tear or 2 it would have been chapter 14- that part choked me up a bit! 
But yes I agree - the shower is also pretty emotional. 

So sorry to hear about your mom! Hope they have caught it early enough to get rid of it quickly! 

Saw MW this morning and my fundal height is measuring too big! By baout 2 - 3 weeks to big! So GTT on Friday morning and another growth scan in 2 weeks YAY!! Wont be complaining about getting to see my little girl again! I was really sad that I wouldn't be seeing her again till she is born and trying to convince DF that we need to get a 3d scan booked, but now that we have this scan I will be fine! Get to see her one more time before she is born! YAY


----------



## phineas

Ok I'm on ch 12 so I'll start preparing myself! 

Glad u get to see ur bab again, I've my appt next wed, so presume my fh will be checked then! I've the gtt test on the 27th, we don't get a Mank drink tho just have to drive a bottle of lucozade! Bit nervous ESP cause most people say there's no symptoms to watch out for, so just may wait and see! I do hope I get another scan tho, 15 weeks is a long time to wait ta c baby!


----------



## skweek35

My MW said I would get a lucozade too! yay - not too bad then! But its that 2 hour wait I'm not looking forward to! Shame DF did offer to come with me for that appointment too! He is sooo sweet!


----------



## sharonfruit

I've been stalking a while but never joined is thread - I'm team yellow due nov 2nd :flower:

Uk girlies do you know how they make the decision that you need the GTT test? Xoxo


----------



## MommaBarry

Welcome :friends: Got you added Sharonfruit!


----------



## skweek35

I was told that as my brother is type 1 diabetic and I have PCOS and was on metformin I would have to have the GTT. 

I am aware of some who were sent for the GTT after finding sugars in their urine. 

Much more than that I cant say, hope this helps


----------



## CharlieKeys

In your labour notes .. there should be a list of factors that mean you need it ...

I know one of them was previous family history of diabetes .. oh and BMI above 30. I'd find you the others but, my notes are in the car :dohh:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Yeah, I went to the supermarket yesterday and it tired me out! Of course then when I actually went to bed I couldnt sleep for an hour or so :dohh:

I'm having incredible fatigue these past few days as well. I slept 9 hours last night then took a 2 hour nap today and I'm pretty sure I'll sleep fine tonight as well. Baby is really active, though, and I've heard the growth spurts make them not move as much?? So, not sure what's going on.


----------



## MommaBarry

Anybody else have edema? 

Yet another new pregnancy related thing im experiencing. I can litterally press on my shin and the dent stays there for hours :dohh: And my engagment ring is now off. I had to soak my hand in ice water and use windex to remove it my fingers have swelled so much! Oh the joys of pregnacy


----------



## corgankidd

MommaBarry said:


> Anybody else have edema?
> 
> Yet another new pregnancy related thing im experiencing. I can litterally press on my shin and the dent stays there for hours :dohh: And my engagment ring is now off. I had to soak my hand in ice water and use windex to remove it my fingers have swelled so much! Oh the joys of pregnacy

I have the same thing going! Its called pitting edema and it is fun to gross people out by showing them the dent you can put in your body. :D I have some nice fat cankles and a camel hump on top of my feet as well.


----------



## Jazavac

No swelling here, at all. My fingers have never been thinner and I've probably never had ankles this small before either. And it's pretty damn hot, too, on top of my 9 hour sedentary job. I have no idea what's going on, but I sure do like it.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

No swelling here yet, either. I heard from my aunt that in her final weeks of pregnancy she puffed up something serious, so I figured I'd get that joy later on. lol! 

I've already outgrown about 1/3 of my pregnancy clothes. grr! I'm pretty much on 1 week's worth of outfits at this point that I mix/match and wash and wear again the next week. I am not spending more on preggers clothes! (unless I outgrow the rest of this stuff, that is. :/ )


----------



## destynibaby

had my glucose test today and it wasnt bad at all.
i had the lemon lime flavor, so it tasted like a flat sprite, it was realllly cold and pretty good actually. it was 10ml. Hopefully i pass.


----------



## Jazavac

It was only 10ml? As in like less than 1/20th of a cup?! Mine will be orange flavoured.

When do you find out the results?


----------



## MommaBarry

Fingers crossed for you!! Happy you liked the lemon lime, it was my least favorite


----------



## MommaBarry

I had the orange too Jaz. It wasnt too bad, tasted like an orange freezer pop, the really sugary kind. But mine was 50ml


----------



## destynibaby

Jazavac said:


> It was only 10ml? As in like less than 1/20th of a cup?! Mine will be orange flavoured.
> 
> When do you find out the results?

lol clearly i looked at the bottle wrong..
it was about 8oz, i know that much

she said the results will be in tomorrow and that they will only call me if i need further testing
so no news is good news


----------



## Jazavac

Let's then hope for no news! 

I had a three hour glucose test done about 12 years ago. It was a full cup and it wasn't flavoured at all. ICK. But I lived.


----------



## destynibaby

i am 27 weeks by LMP, baby is measuring 4 days behind which he has been since dating scan.. i never asked my ob what my fundal height is but today i did and she said 31! and i asked her if baby was big or that im just big and she said i dont know. =/ from my ultrasounds, his weight is right on target but wth


----------



## Jazavac

Fundal height is kind of a joke, anyway, so don't worry about it too much, especially if you know your ultrasound results. It's all about the person doing the measurement, so if they place the measuring tape just a bit off, you get some weeks added or subtracted just like that.


----------



## SarahDiener

corgankidd said:


> I have the same thing going! Its called pitting edema and it is fun to gross people out by showing them the dent you can put in your body. :D I have some nice fat cankles and a camel hump on top of my feet as well.

Yep! I totally have this too, comes and goes though. 2 days ago I could barely take off my rings, but now they are relatively ok. :shrug:


----------



## SarahDiener

Aww... so I found this blanket I LOVE on etsy. But It's not cheap, and the postage is unreal... But... 

It'd also be one they could use forever until it breaks because it's a proper quilt....


----------



## Jazavac

Etsy is often soooo horribly expensive. So in order to avoid that issue, I avoid Etsy in general. 

Not always, but I try, ok. :lol:


----------



## SarahDiener

It's just so hard :( they have such cute things!!

Also, I'm not into princess things and teddy bear things and what makes up 90% of all the baby stuff out there :/

Also, my reusables came today, they are ADORABLE!


----------



## MrsBertie

Sorry if this is out of place but since htis forum moves so fast I thought I would just reply to stuff as I'm reading lol!



sharonfruit said:


> I've been stalking a while but never joined is thread - I'm team yellow due nov 2nd :flower:
> 
> Uk girlies do you know how they make the decision that you need the GTT test? Xoxo

Family history of diabetes in first degree relatives or if multiple instances within the family (grandparents, aunties and uncles etc)
Prev personal hisotry of GD or impaired glucose tolerance
Baby measuring big for gestation
Glucose in urine
High BMI
Any symptoms of diabetes

It's not a routine test and if you have a straight forward pregnancy and no risk factors you shouldnt need one.


----------



## MrsBertie

MommaBarry said:


> Anybody else have edema?
> 
> Yet another new pregnancy related thing im experiencing. I can litterally press on my shin and the dent stays there for hours :dohh: And my engagment ring is now off. I had to soak my hand in ice water and use windex to remove it my fingers have swelled so much! Oh the joys of pregnacy

It can help to drink more water (I know that seems bounter intuitive but there we go). Also trying keeping active and getting your muscles working is good when ever you can put your feet up. e.g. try putting you feet higher than the rest of you and circle your ankles 10 times one way then 10 times the other way, then point your toes and then flex them back towards you. If you get your calf muscles working it can help the blood return and then you get less swelling :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Mrs Bertie, I believe we have the same due date!


----------



## phineas

Morning girls hows everyone today? 

I finished book 2, and can't get book 3 until tomorro :( booo! 

Went drs this morning to see if I could get anything for my foot, I think it's slightly sprained, but it's actually getting harder to walk on now :( he just gave me a foot support and told to wear this! Just afraid it's gonna get harder to walk on as I get further! I already try stay off it as much as poss! 
Baby's back active, and he moved up now getting thumped up high which I love! Don't think my bump popped any more tho! I've a christening on sat and not looking forward to finding clothes!


----------



## CuteandPreggo

Im due 11/04 cant believe 6 down and 3 to go:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## fraggle081112

I love the high kicks!!

Well i went swimming this morning, and i swear you'd think they'd never seen a pregnant woman in a bikini they way they were all gawping at me!!!

i refuse to fork out for a maternity costume when my tie side bikinis do the job, but clearly my belly offended a few old farts!!!


----------



## phineas

Don't let the looks stop u hun, maternity stuff is so dear so why bother if what u have will work too! Although, I'd prob stare too and be amazed at ur confidence to just say bigger ye all I wanna go swimming! Ha


----------



## MommyH

Hey mommabarry can you add me too :) I'll officially be over here on Monday :) 11/12/12 baby girl Ela James


----------



## fraggle081112

I keep telling hubby "its not fair, my bump would look great on a beach!" ha ha..... soooo wish i was allowed to fly!!! 

So for now the only bikini action is the local pool ha ha


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added CuteandPreggo :thumbup:

MommyH :friends: Im so happy you found this thread!!!! Welcome. I didnt want to post a link in the other thread we are in. I didnt want to step on anyones toes. My official start over here is on friday :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

Waiting for the doctor to call me back with my 3 hour results :wacko: I hate waiting!

Guess I can occupy my time with some cleaning. Wish OH was here today. I really have the urge to do some re-arranging in the bedroom and living room, but everything I want to move is to heavy for me to do alone. Guess for his sake its a good thing he is out of town :haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

Wow, the list is really growing! :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

I just got the call. I PASSED!!! :happydance:


----------



## whatwillbex

What did I miss, what did you pass but congrats! :D


----------



## Beankeeper

MommaBarry said:


> I just got the call. I PASSED!!! :happydance:

Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> I just got the call. I PASSED!!! :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## MommaBarry

I failed my first glucose, but passed the second one.


----------



## whatwillbex

aHHHhhh. Well done you. Whoop!!:flower:


----------



## MrsBertie

SarahDiener said:


> Mrs Bertie, I believe we have the same due date!

Indeed we do :happydance:


----------



## phineas

Well done momma say that's a relief off ur shoulders! 

Ok seriously, spots spots who's got spots! And they hurt! My face is killed!


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas said:


> Well done momma say that's a relief off ur shoulders!
> 
> Ok seriously, spots spots who's got spots! And they hurt! My face is killed!

Weirdly not! but I'm starting to get a Linea Nigra! I kind of didnt think I would... weird false assumption! :)


----------



## destynibaby

MommaBarry said:


> I just got the call. I PASSED!!! :happydance:

woohoo congrats!:hugs:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Congrats on passing momma :) 

I done a stupid thing this morning and now paying for it :( I totally forgot i was pregnant and ran for the bus thinking i would miss it, i wish i hadn't now as the bottom of my bump and lady bits have been killing me all day, especially when i walk or stand up. It kind of feels like i've been riding a horse for hours on end (if any of you know what that feels like) Totally goes when i sit down. I had my midwife shortly after and she didn't seem concerned, does anyone know what it could be?

Also i'm not a happy bunny, i got weighed again today and i've put on 4.4 lbs in 2 weeks, that means i've put on 10.6 lbs in 6 weeks :( The midwife says if i continue putting on weight then she will have to put me on a meal plan :( 

Sorry about the mini rant ladies, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Beankeeper

I've already seen the dietitian & as I'm overweight (obese) and have been told to maintain my weight and not gain if possible. It's all a bit obvious what she said so I'm not sure if it'll help but I guess it's better to be conscious of what I'm eating. So far I've put I just over a kg, which I think is about 3lbs? 
I hope your pain gets better, try & take it easy for the next few days. I get hip & pelvic pain but it's not severe. I'd guess you've maybe strained a muscle or ligament from running. It's amazing what damage you can do from the simplest things, I pulled several muscles in my back from twisting to pick up a bottle of water- not exactly strenuous stuff!?


----------



## phineas

Awh Sarah I wanted that line lol dunno why think its cause I've only ever seen one person with it! I'll take ur line for my spots please lol they r taking so long to heal, no matter what I put on m! :( 

Lucy id say it's def from running, if I do anything diff I pay for it the next day! As for ur weight try not worry, I've found since week 20 I'm putting on each week whereas before then I had held my weight steady! Even tho I'm overweight I haven't been told I can only put on such and such! Try make one meal healthier than yesterday's attempts that's all I can do ATM!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Lucy, try not to stress over the midwife. Just do what you can to eat healthy. They can't force you onto a meal plan, afterall. I got a mouthful when I'd gained 35 lbs by 24 weeks, but ah, well, I will not be forced to eat certain things. I eat healthfully, if I gain, I gain. 

Sarah, I have a very faint linea nigra going as well. I didn't think I'd get it because I'm so pale, but a week or two ago I noticed it finally. It's so light, though. Wonder why this develops, so weird. 

Phineas, what kind of spots are you talking about?


----------



## Jazavac

Yay MommaBarry! 

No linea nigra here... yet, at least. I am very pale, so I am not sure my body will come up with the extra pigment to creat one. But we'll see. I mean, even my nipples have not much changed their color. They're just different shape and size. 

I want a good bathroom day, damnit. The extra 1-2 lbs need to go away. :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jaz, if you're having trouble going check to see how much iron and in what form your prenatal has in it. I decided to get a low-iron prenatal (only 11mg) and supplement with iron bisglycinate which doesn't cause constipation. I am happy to report it is working well as I am having no trouble going and was told my iron levels are good. :o) Oh, and my nipples are *maybe* ever so slightly darker, not sure. They are larger for sure, but I'm not blessed with much pigment, either, so we're in the same boat. You might get that faint line yet. Mine is realllly faint, you have to be looking for it. :p


----------



## Jazavac

I've been looking for mine! But other than a slight case of my beloved dermatitis, I found nothing around there. (Ok, there are stretchmarks, both old and new, as well. :rolleyes:)

I've been on the same prenatals for a year and a half now, so I don't think it's the iron in it that's causing it. I suppose it's partially all the kicking the kiddo does (he _looooooooooves_ messing with my intestines, I swear), as well as the progesterone and overall slowness of one's pregnant metabolism. :shrug: I'm not horribly suffering, I just want things out faster because I hate the temporary weight gain that comes with this (yes, ok, I'm weird and obsessed with my weight :lol:).

I'll have to remember to ask my ob/gyn next Wednesday to test my iron levels though. I've been anemic before and lately I've been so tired that there might be stuff going on again. The start of the pregnancy was all good, but it's been a while since that bloodwork, for sure.


----------



## phineas

Oh so, spots as in pimples lol all over my chin again! They r so sore, usually toothpaste at night and sudocream during the day gets them gone but these seem to like me too much and won't bugger off! 

My nips are a lot lot darker... Not bigger tho! I to am pale tho do doubt I'll get a line!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

GL! I am in the opposite camp right now. I refuse to take my own weight. I let them do it at the appts, but don't want to be obsessive so my scale is up in the closet somewhere. I guess after 35 lbs I hit the "I don't want to know" stage. lol! 

My LO kicks like crazy. OH says he's working out so he can break outta this joint. lol! We're seriously amazed at how active he is. Can't say I've felt any consequence in my intestines yet, though. I hear eventually women get rib kicks, etc, too. Not there yet.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> Oh so, spots as in pimples lol all over my chin again! They r so sore, usually toothpaste at night and sudocream during the day gets them gone but these seem to like me too much and won't bugger off!
> 
> My nips are a lot lot darker... Not bigger tho! I to am pale tho do doubt I'll get a line!

Oh, goodness. I remember when I first got pimples my aunt told me to put toothpaste on this one. I woke up and it was like 10x its size. Never again did I use toothpaste. lol!! 

My skin has cleared a lot with the pregnancy- especially my back! I am honestly surprised how nice it looks. Except I got a couple sun spots, one on my forehead that I can't get to go away. I invested in a hat. Hope it fades post-pregnancy. I do have a couple tiny red pimples on my bump, though. :p


----------



## Jazavac

No pimples here, but I've never really had any. My hair's been different, though. Early pregnancy, I was annoyed at all the additional grease. Then around 10 weeks or so. it's turned dry. Neat, if you ask me.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks ladies :) 

I'm eating a lot healthier than i used to, eating little and often instead of big meals, so not sure what much more i can do!! Just got me a little bit down in the dumps, however I don't think it helps that i'm tired and irritable, i worked a night shift last night and still haven't slept, so an early night is defiantly on the cards!! Hopefully this pain will go away too. 
Do you know if its safe to use a hot water bottle on your bump? xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Not sure on the hot water, I've read that in a bath you're fine, so maybe?? Can you take a bit of tylenol? Probably just overworked those round ligaments. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## phineas

Yup hot water bottles r fine just use a towel around it.. My bump goes crazy if I use a hot water bottle, kinda funny but dunno if that means he likes it or not lol 

Oh_so really I always find toothpaste brill! Well I did! I don't normally get spots so ud think they'd bugger off lol I've found a few around my belly button too ha!


----------



## destynibaby

ive noticed that 3rd trimester threads are much more active than 1st and 2nd tri. 1st tri is pretty hot and i never got bored, but with 2nd i guess women felt more at ease and didnt come on and participate as much, but now in 3rd.. the threads get so many more responses. yay i love it!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I don't have a bath so i may try using the hot water bottle, i'll just make sure its not hot hot and like you said Phineas to wrap a towel around it. 

I cant believe I'm moaning at a little bit of round ligament pain, i dread to think what i will be like in labor ha ha. xx


----------



## Jazavac

I didn't really participate in any 1st trimester threads. Actually, I rarely ever participate in any, unless they're some sort of a group. Or a journal.


----------



## phineas

Meh I reply anywhere and everywhere lol love how active here is too tho, nice seeing all the diff opinions!

Lucy I don't care what any one says rlp can hurt lol I've a sprained foot and telling u.. I'm killed lol I've done labour it's the stitches that r the killer ;) lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh god Phineas!! The stitches when walking are EVIL!!!! (I'm guessing that's what stitch you mean? haha) PURE PURE EVIL!!! I cried earlier at getting one and was walking at the pace of a very very slow snail.


----------



## phineas

Ahaha Charlie no I meant the stitches u get in labour to sew ur vjj after a tear ahaha they r a killer to walk with too tho lol that made me giggle was wondering how u had been tortured to a labour stitch already lol

Stitches when walking r quarr bad tho ain't they! Like ur winded lol


----------



## Wandering

I think im more worried about getting stitches than giving birth!


----------



## SpringerS

phineas said:


> My bump goes crazy if I use a hot water bottle, kinda funny but dunno if that means he likes it or not lol

One of my dogs, Toby, likes to rest his head on my tummy and since last week the baby starts kicking him within a minute or so of him putting his head there. I think it's the warmth of the dog that the baby is responding to. He kicks so hard the Toby's head gets shoved up. Disappointingly Toby doesn't respond though. I was hoping that he's be shocked as to why my tummy kicked him but he obviously thinks it's just me shifting about.:shrug:


----------



## SarahDiener

SpringerS said:


> phineas said:
> 
> 
> My bump goes crazy if I use a hot water bottle, kinda funny but dunno if that means he likes it or not lol
> 
> One of my dogs, Toby, likes to rest his head on my tummy and since last week the baby starts kicking him within a minute or so of him putting his head there. I think it's the warmth of the dog that the baby is responding to. He kicks so hard the Toby's head gets shoved up. Disappointingly Toby doesn't respond though. I was hoping that he's be shocked as to why my tummy kicked him but he obviously thinks it's just me shifting about.:shrug:Click to expand...

Awwww! That's so sweet :) I miss my doggy!



Jazavac said:


> Yay MommaBarry!
> 
> No linea nigra here... yet, at least. I am very pale, so I am not sure my body will come up with the extra pigment to creat one. But we'll see. I mean, even my nipples have not much changed their color. They're just different shape and size.
> 
> I want a good bathroom day, damnit. The extra 1-2 lbs need to go away. :(

Jaz I take magnesium, it's known to help with constipation. It's great because you basically can't take too much. I got it for cramps in my legs, which really stopped me getting them so often AND when they do hit they are no where near as bad (I basically just go straight back to sleep).

Speaking of pigment change, my nipples look ridiculous! They have grown half a cm in all directions and that .5cm is really dark... they look... tie dyed?! (facepalm).


----------



## SarahDiener

Grr, iron still too low, I now have to take two iron pills :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

phineas said:


> Ahaha Charlie no I meant the stitches u get in labour to sew ur vjj after a tear ahaha they r a killer to walk with too tho lol that made me giggle was wondering how u had been tortured to a labour stitch already lol
> 
> Stitches when walking r quarr bad tho ain't they! Like ur winded lol

:haha: I did think this at first and then was like no must be about stitches when you walk :dohh:

I on;y got stitches with my first (nothing with my second) BUT, it wasn't the stitches that bothered me ... it was the grazes!! They are also EVIL! :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

I keep accidentally unsubscribing to this thread. I think it's because I'm on my iPhone & seem to have clumsy fingers at the mo!
Also, anyone know how to kick a throat infection whilst preggo? My usual solution would be to dope up, but can only take paracetamol (Tylenol for you USAers!)... Any ideas? I need to have kicked it by Saturday & I've had it since Tuesday.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Phineas - Just a warning 50 shades freed should come with a large box of kleenex!! 

Ok time for me to read back and see what I've missed out on in the last 2 days


----------



## skweek35

All caught up now 

MommaB - Congrats on passing the GTT!! Fab!! 

I still havent noticed the linea nigra. I'm not sure I will get it as I'm really pale. My nipples have only recently darkened. 
On the nipples - I took my bra off the other day and noticed both nipples where slightly crusty. Looks like my nipples have started leaking. 

I have always had pimples so nothing new on that front!


----------



## mum2b85

MommaBarry said:
 

> If you are new to the group welcome!! If you would like me to add you to the list just let me know your due date and gender and I will get you added :flower:

November 3rd - Team Yellow!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Wandering - I feel the same! I also know if i can't deal with the pain then i will be having an Epidural but the needle scares me sh*tless!!

Bean - I've heard garggling salty water can be good for throat infections? 

I still haven't got a linea nigra or even any stretch marks. I reckon they will come with a vengeance in my last few weeks!! 

On the pain side today it feels like I've bruised my groin area, so at the moment im walking a bit like John Wayne ha ha.

Xx


----------



## phineas

Awh springer that's really cool! Reminds me of my oh if I'm lying with baby on his back he thinks it's just me moving! How the frick lol I'm getting thumped and he barely blinks lol 

Charlie really not looking forward to that again :( I sucked do much gas and air as he stitched I was seeing 3 of every one lol 

Bean I heard gargling the water too! It's Mank tho! Hope u feel better x

Skweek oh no really? I just bought it won't get to start it until tonight every one seems to want a peace of me today lol

Lucy I just came on to say the exact same lol wth! My vjj as tender and wasn't like that an hour ago! 

I've been running round all morning and as was driving just thought omg have I felt baby today? Didn't think I had tbh and got really scared! 5 mins later I got a thump tho do just think he knows it's gonna be a long day so rest up!

Got kicked outta bed this morning to help oh with lambs, gotta drop DS to my ma who's taking him for 2 days, then gotta bring mil shopping, my foot is seriously acting up, feels sorer since I put the support bandage on it and I'm hungry lol oh and the sun is blazing so I feel like I'm gonna pop with the heat lol


----------



## Wandering

Lucyjo81 said:


> Wandering - I feel the same! I also know if i can't deal with the pain then i will be having an Epidural but the needle scares me sh*tless!!
> 
> 
> I still haven't got a linea nigra or even any stretch marks. I reckon they will come with a vengeance in my last few weeks!!
> 
> 
> Xx

My friend told me that getting her stitches afterwards was more painful than actually pushing her daughter out! She said the stitches were the most painful part of the labour process for her ahh 

As for the linea nigra ive had it since like 16 weeks or something! I always thought id get it cos i have quite dark features. Ive had stretch marks since literally when my body first started changing - around 14 weeks. That shocked me because i really didnt think id get them since ive never had them before, thought i just wasnt prone to them! But i figure its because ive literally been the same size my whole life so my skin isnt used to stretching at all :shrug: Who knows!


----------



## Beankeeper

My friend said the stitches were fine. I guess it just depends on how bad the tear is. Some people really get a lot of pain from them.
I haven't got linea nigra, but I'm pale too. I do have a few stretch marks already on my upper abdomen. I tend to get stretch marks easily though, but my weight has yoyoed over the last 10 years so no surprises there!


----------



## Wandering

Hmm i guess it depends on the person/tear. I havent got any stretchies on my stomach yet except for one which is more on my hip. All mine seem to have appeared on my boobs and thighs. I dont like the idea of my thighs growing :( ha. Dont mind the boobs tho! :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

Yeah I'm not too happy that mine are right in the middle of my stomach but hey ho, they're not massive & they should fade in time. Just hope I don't get too many more. I'm not keen on having a crinkly belly!
I have old stretch marks on my hips & boobs from puberty. If I have a girl I'll buy her bio oil from age 11! She doesn't stand a chance, my DH has stretch marks on his back from a teenage growth spurt, they're pretty major.


----------



## MommaBarry

Mum2b85 got you added :thumbup:

Got the line as well on my tummy, but its faint, and crooked. The top line goes to the left of my belly button but the bottom mathces right up to it :shrug:

Got the larger darker nipples, and mine also seem to have been starting to discharge a bit :dohh:

And as for stiches, I have to have them since im having a c-section. The stiches are not that bad, its the cut through layers of tissue thats no fun. And for a year afterwards, there is no feeling were the incision is. Talk about an annoying feeling, its numb from severing nerves.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've got stretchies on my boobies :( my belly and the tops of my thighs when pregnant with my second. I'm not sure if I've got any new ones with this baby, but seem to have a better control of my weight this time *touchwood*.

I'm not bothered if I have a crinkly belly after lol - just would finally like to reach my pre-pregnancy weight of number 1!!!! I was nearly there and then got pregnant again :haha:


----------



## lillio

No stretchies for me... yet lol! Just been using baby oil after I shower. Do have the 'line' tho, goes right down the center of my tum. To be honest I'm more concerned about the hairiness of my wee belly lol, I'm like a fuzzy peach! x


----------



## MommaBarry

I get a fuzzy belly when im preggers :haha: It goes away after baby. OH says its like my way of giving the little one a warm blanket while in the womb :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

mommab - that is sooo sweet - warm blanket - as if mine needs a warm blanket in this weather!! 
I had some really bad strecth marks when I was younger - all over my hips and a few on my tummy from where I picked out too much weight about 2 years ago. 
I know some ladies will not like me for this - but I have no new stretchies! and I dont even cream up or use oil after a shower or bath - well occasionally I do but I can count on one hand the amounth of times I done that. 

Really tired now - popped into town quickly to get a few things and get my eye brows threaded. DF wants me to sit on internet and see if I can get tickets for the athletics tonight or tomorrow night. All I want to do right now it sleep


----------



## oh_so_blessed

My boobies have shrunk a bit last few weeks. They grew massive, then shrunk back a bit. Can't say I'm complaining, though!


----------



## SarahDiener

I just noticed this morning that I have a couple of stretch marks :( They are on my hips though, so not really a bit deal, unless I start getting heaps!


----------



## Jazavac

I got some new stretch marks a while back. Bleh, because I didn't expect any. I've lost tons of weight in the past years and there was more than enough skin for the dinosaur egg to use! But nope, he chose to stretch some new places, it seems. :shrug:

I bought Bio Oil, but then quit using it about a week into it because I found a bunch of info on its toxicity. No way I'm going to be putting that on my skin, especially in pregnancy. There are other things and, basically, nothing really helps with stretch marks anyway. If you're prone to them, you'll get them. :shrug: I eat a very healthy diet and am very active and hydrated and there they are.

As for the sore throat, I had some during the day yesterday and it's mostly gone now. I've been drinking tea with honey and eating Ricola candy.


----------



## corgankidd

I have been getting random stretch marks the last couple of weeks. None on my belly but a couple on my hips and the insides of my thighs are all stretched up :( Definitely don't need my thighs to be getting any bigger!!

MommaBarry - I have the same line as you! Mine is extremely faint but it goes to the left of my belly button on top and then lines up perfectly below my belly button. I always assumed I wouldn't get the linea nigra for some reason, but I guess I'm wrong, it'll probably get darker and darker as I get fatter and fatter :(


----------



## phineas

I don't mind my stretchies too much but hate when they r red! Can't wait for them to fade! I hate the itchyness that comes with them! 

Omg I'm exhausted! Haven't say down all day! Just text oh to say we're getting Chinese tonight after he treats me to a nice bath and foot rub! The thought of even driving home... Ugh! Tried on dresses today for my sis's wedding... So hard to gauge cause its another 7 weeks away! Seen a nice one on eBay Im really tempted to buy! Think I'd feel very comfy and not paranoid in it... Hmmm!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I'm having the same problem with outfits, my grandparents are having a blessing when i will be 30 weeks, then i have a wedding to go to when i'm 37 weeks and don't have a clue what to wear!! I really don't fancy forking out on two outfits! Any suggestions to what i could wear girls? xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Lucyjo81 said:


> I'm having the same problem with outfits, my grandparents are having a blessing when i will be 30 weeks, then i have a wedding to go to when i'm 37 weeks and don't have a clue what to wear!! I really don't fancy forking out on two outfits! Any suggestions to what i could wear girls? xx

Got any maxi dresses or things that have a high waist band and a loose skirt bit? they might fit your bump, but still look nice. 
Or maybe get a dress but wear it with a different jacket/cardie or something. Maybe get a nice scarf/pashmina??


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ooo, i hadn't thought of a maxi dress, i hate my legs so this would be ideal :) I can then dress it up with a nice necklace and a cardi or something as it will be september/october so not the warmest, but i think being comfortable will be top priority :) xx


----------



## phineas

Yup I'm getting a maternity maxi on eBay, it's only 30! I tried on maxi dresses today and they sat on my bump grand so def what I'm going for!
If u try get a maternity one too hun it should do u for both!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I shall have a look around for maternity maxi dresses then, i may even be able to get a good bargain seeing as all the autumn/winter lines are coming in so should be lots in the sales :) xx


----------



## charlie15

Lucyjo81 said:


> I shall have a look around for maternity maxi dresses then, i may even be able to get a good bargain seeing as all the autumn/winter lines are coming in so should be lots in the sales :) xx

I got a lovely maternity maxi dress from Asos and it's cheap too!


----------



## skweek35

Lucyjo81 said:


> I'm having the same problem with outfits, my grandparents are having a blessing when i will be 30 weeks, then i have a wedding to go to when i'm 37 weeks and don't have a clue what to wear!! I really don't fancy forking out on two outfits! Any suggestions to what i could wear girls? xx

As Sarah suggested - a maxi dress. I recently bought a beautiful maxidress from Dorothy Perkins that I am sure I will be able to wear right to the end of my pregnancy and beyond again.

This is the dress I bought - just in a different colour. Falls beautifully over the bump too.

https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...=208786&parent_categoryId=226988&pageSize=200


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ooo Skweek that is lovely :) I love blues and browns together :) 

I would buy off ebay, but my body shape is all over the place at the moment so think i will have to actually go clothes shopping (which i hate lol) to try stuff on to make sure it will fit right so i don't end up looking like a hippo wearing a dress ha ha xx


----------



## skweek35

Which is why I bought the Dotty P's dress. I could try it on there and then and buy it. I am always reluctant to buy clothes for myself off the internet.


----------



## phineas

Really nice Skweek! 

This is the one I want... Hope it works!

MontyQ Maternity Empire Pregnancy Strap Dress Long Pink/Black Bridesmaid Gown

https://bit.ly/RDRQLd


----------



## Beankeeper

Lucyjo81 said:


> I'm having the same problem with outfits, my grandparents are having a blessing when i will be 30 weeks, then i have a wedding to go to when i'm 37 weeks and don't have a clue what to wear!! I really don't fancy forking out on two outfits! Any suggestions to what i could wear girls? xx

I bought this recently:
https://www.johnlewis.com/326230/Product.aspx

It's not actually maternity but it's very flattering on my bump. It's good with leggings too but still smart enough and they have it in an olive & navy print too, and in pink which is in the sale at £34 :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ooo that's really nice :) 

I've been looking on a few sites, found this one from New Look 

https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/shop-department/maternity-black-tribal-print-bandeau-maxi-dress_261028409

and this one from Next 

https://www.next.co.uk/x505266s1

What do you think? xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Lucyjo81 said:


> Ooo that's really nice :)
> 
> I've been looking on a few sites, found this one from New Look
> 
> https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/shop-department/maternity-black-tribal-print-bandeau-maxi-dress_261028409
> 
> and this one from Next
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/x505266s1
> 
> What do you think? xx

I was gonna say new look have some great maxis, I love that dress, I couldn't wear it as it's strapless (I have big boobs!) but I do think it's lovely.


----------



## skweek35

I am loving all the maxi dress talk!! Makes me want to go out and buy a few new dresses just because I can!! :haha:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Bean - I also have fairly big boobs, so its something i would have to try on. I could always get my gran, who is a seamstress to put some straps on it :) At least then i wouldn't have to worry about popping out ha ha. 

Sweek - I know what you mean! I'm in a proper shopping mood now, so to satisfy that need i'm bidding on a LYDC handbag on Ebay, currently winning with only 30 minutes to go!! xx


----------



## natasharobin

Officially in third trimester as of today! Wahoo!


----------



## MommaBarry

Me too!! :happydance: (although if your looking at my ticker right at this exact minute, its 45 minutes until midnight here)


----------



## MommaBarry

Natasha I take it your due the 9th or 10th right? I dont see you on my list, would you like me to add you?


----------



## destynibaby

woohoo congrats natasha and mommabarry!


----------



## Jazavac

And in 40 minutes, I'll be two weeks away from my 3rd tri... simply because I choose to go by my clinic's dates and weeks. :lol: 

Actually, back home, too, they'd consider you 3rd tri once you hit your 28th week mark. So two to go...


----------



## phineas

Awh congrats girls :) lil over a week left for me... Wow lol 

Really mad at oh, his alarms ringing over an hour and a half and he's still not up! I just threw a major hissy fit and threw my pillow at him! Every 5 mins is not what the snooze buttons meant for :( and it's causing all the crows to sit outside my window cawing at me! Man hell starve to night I'm going on strike until that alarm is off!


----------



## SarahDiener

Get him one of those alarms that run away! Then he'll have to get out of bed to get it 

Only thing about strapless is, are you really going to wear a strapless bra?? I'd hate to do that with these growing boobs... If you got straps added though you could just wear a normal bra. 

Congrats ladies on third tri!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaaay to getting to third tri ladies!!! :)

I LOVE that New Look Dress ..... I may have to purchase it too :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Well, this is my last official day in second tri, might go hang out there for a while, I've been lurking in 3rd for a while now!


----------



## phineas

Sarah he'd try convincd me then that it was a good exercise for me to go running after it! Lol he ended up not going in until half ten.... Let's just say he got a very big smack! He then stole my 50 shades book and tried bribe me with dtd to make me smile lol thank god it's sunny I've light clothes on, gonna sit reading and listening to the radio for the day... And laugh when he rings saying he's killed in the heat lol 

Bean I haven't really been in second tri recently either, it's finally sinking in that it's nearly 3rd tri! Omg, that's weird! Got a bag of clothes for baby with a lotta one month clothes... Awh the lil size of them! So they'll be getting packed for the hosp cause I cannot see them lasting long!


----------



## Beankeeper

Aw, I've got a few newborn sleep suits too but most of mine are 0-3 months. It's great being team yellow though as I'm not tempted to buy EVERYTHING I like... Most of the sleep suits I have are just plain white but I have a few unisex ones that are colours & patterns too. It's hard to buy unisex stuff!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I can't wait to get my drawers for the baby(OR MY BABY) to sort out what is going to fit her at the start and what isn't. Sometimes the 56cm ones look about the same as the 65 and 78 ones... I don't really know how much I have of the different sizes :/
Oh and in europe it's weirdly done by length, and it seems like some brands consider lengths to be different ages :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sorry ladies :( Hope you don't mind me ranting :( It's my baby's 1st birthday tomorrow and I've had to do two separate events as my mum is so fuming at my MIL she said she can't be in the same room as her - fair enough that's my fault for bitching so much.

Anyways, MIL just came round unannounced and was like "Oh it's a mess in here" ... it's full of toys because they like playing and bringing toys in from their bedroom etc. I refuse to tidy up until just before their bedtime because no point. They mess it up again within 5 minutes. Then she said something like "Well no point in buying him a present then - he has everything he needs already" ... he is ONE years old FFS! Plus that's her grandson - he doesn't need toys but you could get him books, puzzles, colouring/painting stuff, he loves mickey mouse and pepper pig - use your imagination. She did this at Christmas saying "I've not got Henry anything because he's too young and he has all of Stephen's old stuff" :( But she had got Stephen something and Steve's other daughter (that we don't see) something. 

Then she said something like "Well when SIL moves out we'll have another bedroom for them, but Grandad has said we can't have all 3 stay over at a time. It is one at a time only" ... my kids stay together - me and my brothers always went to our nan's together so I'm not about to split my kids up, just to make it easy for her. Plus I'm planning on breastfeeding for as long as I can just so she can't get her grubby hands on my daughter - who she keeps calling "my baby". 

On Wednesday we had to pop over, as OH was off. She had gotten Henry's birthday present we bought him out of her shed - we'd kept it in there as we had no space to hide it. Then when we went to Asda for Her, got back and she was letting them play on it. I was gutted, we have saved as much as we can to make sure he has decent presents to open on his birthday (I know it's not about all about the presents) and she's letting him play with the big we one got him. Nearly about to cry at that point.

Her next comment was about how she could only ever afford one toy for her kids and we were spoiling them. We clearly have more money than we say we do ... we really don't! I get £60 a week in tax credits and I've been doing £40 shopping per week and saving the £20 for his birthday! What on earth are we going to do for Stephen's birthday and she bets he will get loads because he's "the favourite" .... I wanted to say a naughty F word at her - me and my OH don't have favourites!!! SHE does. She makes it very clear she prefers Stephen and now we're havign a girl - my boys do not have a chance. 

She is making my life hell - when she left I was so close to tears. Thing is how do you get the confidence to tell your MIL to just F off without upsetting your partner? :(


----------



## phineas

These were brought home from America so lots of bright neutral colours... Exactly what I wanted! 

Charlie being honest u need to just say it! I'm lucky in that I spend a lot of time with mil, and I don't have to worry bout offending my oh. He knows how testing she can be, so usually I'll tell him as things go on but if it's summat I need to stand up for then I will have a blow out with her. Oh knows I wouldn't do this unless I very strongly need to cause I normally make him do it, so he doesn't be mad! I'd try get over on ur own one day and tell her exactly how u feel... Ur preg ull get away with it! ;) 

I'd be mad bout the present too tho, some ppl really over step the mark! (mil told everyone I was preg at 12 weeks, even tho she had convinced oh to keep shut until we were a bit further when she found out at 10 weeks... Ooohh he was mad lol)


----------



## Beankeeper

Ugh, she sounds awful! I'm so sorry that you have to put up with her. 
I don't know what to say though as I don't have any kids yet & so far I get on with my MIL but she sounds like a horror & it's not fair for her to pick her favs like that!
:hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

I just avoid my MIL, she drives me nuts... The thing is, if I spent more time with her I'd start to swear at her too... I don't know if it's a good or bad thing that she speaks only German.
But that's probably what I'd try, just avoid her, obviously she'll still come round unannounced, but... she'll probably be just as clueless if you did swear at her...


----------



## CharlieKeys

She is a pain - when it was just Stephen and we lived far enough away from her I could tolerate her. But now we live around the corner I'm sick of her interfering and telling me how to raise my children. I also don't like what she does when she has them - she just feeds them full of sugar and juice and tea and I hate it ! OH says they can stay which then puts me in an awkward position to turn round and say no actually they can't :( I've told him when our contract is up on this place we need to move before I actually do something I regret.


----------



## SarahDiener

It's always hard with MIL because it's the one place where you and you husband don't always see eye-to-eye. I mean it's their mother! they have been tolerating or getting a long with them for their entire lives. My husband tolerates his parents but also actually misses them occasionally. Just like I do with mine :/ 
It's really hard though, because his parents drive me nuts! and his reaction is just "oh it's fine" and never rocks the boat, even when I suffer because he doesnt want to confront them... 
I sometimes think it would be easier though if they were closer, I can handle them for short periods of time, but going there for days makes me want to kill everyone... O_O


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yes you're right it is hard ... and I get they're stuck in the middle, but I keep telling him if he had a problem with something my mum was doing with the boys and he really didn't like it I would tell her because she's my mum. Half the time he claims I'm "over-exaggerating" :dohh:

About 3 months ago SIL admitted she'd given Stephen (who isn't even TWO!!) coke to drink. I went mental at her and it took him 3 months to say anything to her about it.


----------



## SarahDiener

My BIL and SIL had a 3y/o (now 3.5) and he wasnt eating breakfast. So my MIL gave him CAKE!!!!! Obviously absurd and dumb for so many reasons but ALSO, it was a cake they were going to have later in the day, all iced and pretty...


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sorry you have to put up with your MIL Charlie, i don't have children yet so don't have any of those problems. 
However when my MIL does wind me up so i tell her exactly what i feel. For instance, she kept insisting i stay at her house for like two weeks after the baby is born, i told her no, i want to come back to my own house, but she still went on and on. In the end i had enough and told her it's my own life, my baby and i want to do what i want. 

I think sometimes you just have to say what you have to say! 

On another note its my last day in second tri!! Wooo! Can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going! 

xx


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG Charlie she sounds like the :devil:

I have NOOO problem keeping my mouth shut. I wish I could tell her off for you!!

My BIL just had a baby a few weeks ago and OH is over the moon about being an uncle. He said as soon as our baby gets here he taking her over to play as much as possible. I DONT THINK SO!!!!!

BIL is one who likes to smoke the wacky tabaccy :wacko: and there is no way in hell my baby girl is going around that. Not to mention he is always in trouble. We got pulled over for a taillight being out, and the first thing the officer said when they looked at OH drivers license and saw his last name was, "so were is your brother cody tonight "? If that tells you anything the cops know him by name and OH is never in trouble. Bad enough our baby girl will share the last name as him. Dont get me wrong BIL is one of the nicest people and I love hanging out with him (not in his home obviously) but the momma bear in me does not care that he just had my daughters cousin. She is not going over there and I have had no problem telling OH about it.

Same thing with MIL, her house is always dirty and her pets are always all over the place. I have informed OH she can come to our home, but I am not taking her there.


----------



## lillio

My MIL is a complete balloon!! She'll be a terror when this baby arrives, she's shown no interest in the pregnancy or the baby at all so far but I know she'll be trying to be all involved once he's born... telling me what I'm doing wrong! Yours sounds awful, she shouldn't treat your kiddies like that and clearly has no respect for you... grrrrrh! Tell her off then blame it on hormones lol! I also maaaaay have purchased several maxi dresses today, including that new look one... couldn't help myself lol! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wish I was as brave as you ladies. Maybe I just need to man up a bit! 

I did tell her once when *she insisted on giving the boys their 3rd cupcake and said no more it's nearly dinner time. I went to the toilet, came back down and oh look they were eating another cake. Then she got pissed because Stephen wouldn't eat all his dinner! hmmm.... wonder why?!


----------



## SarahDiener

She needs a slap! I'm not brave with mine. It'd probably be different if we spoke the same language though!


----------



## destynibaby

reasons like this is why im glad my boyfriend's mother lives thousands of miles away :)


----------



## skweek35

is anyone else experiencing leaking boobies? I'm talking I can literally squease out quiet a bit of liquid already! 
What should I be doing about this? Should I just leave it or should I start expressing already?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I can get milk from my right boobie but not the left one yet. Just leave it - I've heard early expressing can bring on contractions :shrug: It's normal to leak :)


----------



## destynibaby

yeah dont squeeze. my OB told me the same thing it can cause contractions.
im very top heavy 38H and she told me to make sure my OH isnt sucking and stimulating them too much as it can cause contractions.. ahaha the look on his face!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for that advice ladies. Yup DF wont be happy! ag shame!! teehee :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

:blush:No leaking! I keep prodding them though :O LOL Just to make sure


----------



## linz143

My right one leaks on it's own, my left one gets super painful unless I squeeze out a few drops every few hours. I mean, it's just a few drops... you'd think that wouldn't hurt but it does! And it's the only thing that helps! It's been happening for a couple days now, but no contractions and then it'll feel better for a few hours. The right one, however, just does whatever it wants... :shrug:


----------



## phineas

Yup boobies leaking ere since 16 weeks! I too have to express a but a least at night or my right one goes so sore! I'm guilty if letting oh play tho... Ops lol I never get cramps tho and he doesn't sit for hours fiddling lol if he is teasing me tho as in for dtd I know when he's only after been at my nipple kinda feels like when a baby doesn't latch properly... It's kinda weird but suppose they now for bump not him ha! 

R all ye gonna bf? Even tho I've leaky boobs I've decided against! I will for the first feed then it'll be ff!


----------



## MommaBarry

I plan to BF exclusivly for at least 6 weeks. Then I may start to alternate between pumping and feeding. I know it makes OH jealouse as he wants to be able to feed the baby and have that bonding moment her. But I told him after 6 weeks we shall see.


----------



## Beankeeper

I've had leaky boobs for quite a while now, but yeah, don't express as it may bring on contractions. It's hard not to *check* if they're still leaking tho, so they get a wee squeeze once in a while...
Haha, I just bought myself a new maxi dress too! Mine is from new look & was only £9 in the sale :happydance: I'm having a pre-birthday party tomorrow so had to have a new dress ;) ... Turning 30 on Wednesday :s


----------



## Beankeeper

Yeah I plan on bfing if I can & baby is getting enough from me. Fingers crossed!


----------



## linz143

I plan on bf, but I'm headed back to work after 6 weeks and DH will be a full time SAHD. He loves kids and I make about twice as much (or more) than him since he's in construction and the baby will be born when work is super slow for him.

So my plan is to bf for 4 weeks, start pumping and introducing a bottle between 4-6 weeks, and then switching back and forth depending on whether I'm home or at work. I'll be pumping at work so DH has a supply to feed her with.

My ultimate goal is 1 year, but I'm realistic enough to say that if I make 6 months then I will be proud of myself. I hear that pumping and feeding that way when you work 40 hours a week can be really tough (however, my mom did manage to do it for both my brother and I for a year each).


----------



## MommaBarry

Thats my goal to linz.
I would love to do it for a year, but my goal is 6 months. My first son was formula fed as I had no desire to BF and was also working full time in a salon. No time for pumping around all the chemicals. But the price of formula is so expensive that I feel BF would be best for the both of us.

I am however a full-time student so Im going to have to pump at some point. Im lucky enough that my proffessor next term (who happens to be a pediatrician) said since the baby will be here 3 weeks before term is over, I am more than welcome to bring baby to class with me since I will be BF for the last weeks of fall term to finsish up class and take my final. Then I took the winter term off so that I would have a good 13 weeks at home adjusting before spring term starts in March. I should have a good supply in stock by that point.


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh, that's nice of him!

I am basically the same as you two. BF for up to a year if I can, and I want to express too. I want my husband to be able to do some feeds like early morning to let me sleep a bit... It's also nice for him to be able to be involved...

So I've been looking at pumps... I'm supposing I will get a philips (avent) one. But electric or hand? I'm thinking hand because it costs less so wont be as bad if I don't succeed with it...


----------



## Jazavac

I plan to breastfeed exclusively for at least 6 months, which is the shortest amount of time I'll be off work. The more, the better. If I have to quit my job, I will. :shrug: Screw you, America, and your nonexistent maternity leave. At least it's easy to live on one income, heh. After that, if I choose to go to work, or will have to, I'll pump. 

I had some leakage from my left boob a while ago, while I had some weird case of semi-mastitis, but it went away on its own. They're even less painful right now, too, so I'm okay with that.

As for the MIL situation... I suppose mine's okay. She's a caring mom to her son, for sure, and she tries hard with me, too, even more than I can tolerate at times. I think she feels kind of responsible because I chose to move continents to live with her son, which is ridiculous. No idea what things will be like when the baby is here, but I'm kind of sure she'll follow our rules (she's in a way scared of me :lol:). I do believe, though, that any issues with the in-laws should be dealt with by their respective children. Otherwise, the whole deal just becomes a huge mess.


----------



## Lucyjo81

I'm planning on BF'ing, but not sure how i will get on with it. So my plan is to breast feed for the first 6 weeks then if all is going well and smoothly to continue until baby is 6 months. 
I would like to express though so my OH can get a chance to feed her, but i'm not really sure when the best time to start expressing is? I have a year off work and haven't decided if i will go back, so i have plenty of time :) 

As for the leaky boobs, it hasn't started here yet. I hear that it just doesn't happen to some women. 

xx


----------



## linz143

SarahDiener said:


> So I've been looking at pumps... I'm supposing I will get a philips (avent) one. But electric or hand? I'm thinking hand because it costs less so wont be as bad if I don't succeed with it...

Sarah - if you're going to be a stay at home mom, a manual hand pump will totally work just fine. My sister in law stayed home and bf for a year with her son and only needed a hand pump occasionally.

However, if you're going to be pumping at work, hand pumping both sides can take 30 mins to an hour from what I've heard. A good electric double can do both at once in 15 minutes.

I originally was looking at the avent double electric, but then just decided that the Medela electric was the way to go. Since it's still cheaper than formula, I figured I'd go for the best I could afford, and it's only $70 more expensive than the Avent.


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarah I was looking at avent as well. I am going with the uno electric since it is both electric and manual pump. I cant shell out that much for the double electric. If I was going to be working it would be worth the investment though.

And Jaz you are so right!! Our maternity leave here is a joke!! 6 weeks is not long enough. My doc says she will clear me to return to work after a c-section in 6 weeks. I lift for my job are you kidding me!!! Blah to her. Im not going back after baby. Just keeping the insurance until the lo arrives and then my job can shove it! They already replaced me anyways and I havent even been on leave for a month!


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, everyone here seems to be going for Medela, electric, two-side things. That's for women who work. 

Back home, nobody even buys pumps. Most women stay at home for 12 months, and after that, things get figured out.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I will be at home for 12months at least. Unless we move somewhere I can work! I think it'll be fine with just a hand pump, I just want some freedom to go to the gym or sleep for 4-6hours or something :)

You ladies said you would start pumping at about 4-6weeks, is there any reason? Is that when your milk kicks in more, or to do with work or what not?


----------



## skweek35

I too am planning on BF as long as possible. I will be returning to work for 3 days when baby is about 8 months so might need to express from about 7 months so she can get used to the bottle. Will remain open minded as I have no idea how this will all work out for me and baby.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I'm trying to stay open minded. I want to BF, but it doesnt work out for everyone :(


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarah its just whats recommended. Sometimes baby can have a hard time latching when switching back and forth from breast to bottle. But there are cirmumstances that some women have to bottle feed right after delievery and there babies had no problems when switching to breast.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I would love to BF this time ... and my aim is to BF and not use formula (with three children and a lot of bills formula is going to be an added cost we don't really want). However, I'm keeping an open mind after not doing it for so long with the boys - big big regret of mine


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I bought the Medela Freestyle since I'll be hauling to work and back, didn't want anything heavy. I was looking at the Ameda, but read too many complaints for the beeping noise it makes all the time. I almost got the Medela PISA, but it was just to heavy/bulky. I got the Medela Freestyle for < 300$ after tax so I'm pretty happy with that. I'll be returning to work when baby is maybe 2 months old, so going to start pumping a bit sooner than that to build supply, then start introducting bottles for daytime feeds from daddy at around 6-7 weeks. OH *may* be a SAHD for awhile, he still hasn't decided. We shall see... 

As to BF, I plan to try to keep with it at least 6 months exclusively, then introduce some solids and by 1 year hopefully we'll be just BF morning/evening and no need to pump. I'm hoping to let baby self-wean. Anyhow, you never know how things will work out, we shall see. :)


----------



## SarahDiener

So for hand pump would you say medela or advent? there is actually a new Medela on ebay for 1euro closing in 3 hours... but hand pump not electric.


----------



## MommaBarry

Im for avent, but i think its what you prefer. I love there bottles (used them for my son, no leaking, no collic) and the reviews are good for all there pumps!


----------



## MommaBarry

Theres a great website called breastfeeding.com

Its kinds of like this one but it pertains to breastfeeding. Has a section for getting ready for baby (breastfeeding) that answers lots of questions some of us may have. 

I just signed up for it myself but hope to learn as much as possible before baby gets here


----------



## SarahDiener

I think I'll go with that too. I also don't want to stay up till midnight to bid on this, I'm already falling asleep! 

My mum actually used to be a BF coach, I kind of wish she was going to be around when baby is born :(.


----------



## skweek35

fab!! Thanks for that website!! I have it up and will take a look at it in a bit


----------



## SarahDiener

ok, turns up it's a electronic one! DH might stay up to bid, he likes saving money!


----------



## lillio

Yep planing on BF for 6 months, I bought the avent 'natural' hand pump and some bottles. Apparently they are good if your switching between boob and bottle. I'll prob just feed most of the time but want to be able to express so DH can have a wee go at feeding! Hopefully it'll work out for me and bubs! x


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I need to grab a manual, too, even though I have the electric. I'm told that at first it can be preferable, especially to get the nipple to pop out so baby can latch. Anyone tried more than one of these things? I might get the Medela since I already have their electric so have the bottles that come with it. I think that's pretty low priority, though, as most people end up searching through a few bottles anyhow, no?


----------



## linz143

SarahDiener said:


> You ladies said you would start pumping at about 4-6weeks, is there any reason? Is that when your milk kicks in more, or to do with work or what not?

The reason you don't want to introduce a bottle right away if you don't HAVE to is because bottles can give off much more milk than a breast would. SOME babies (not all) prefer the bottle because they can get so much more milk, and faster that they will reject the breast when given to them in preference to the bottle. 

However, if you wait until 4 months to introduce a bottle for the first time, the baby may reject it because it is so accustomed to you.

They say there is a "sweet spot" in the 4-6 week range where the baby is used to you and won't reject the breast because you've established a routine, but is still open minded enough to accept a bottle as well.

BUT, take it all with a grain of salt, as some kids like food no matter how or when you introduce different ways to feed it to them. These suggestions are just in place in case you end up with a picky LO (which of course we won't know what kind of eater they'll be till they're here). So that's why we're saying 4-6 weeks to introduce a bottle.... also I'm going back to work at 6 weeks so LO better be used to a bottle by then or she's in for a rough ride!


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, what linz said. Some babies just learn to like the bottle and all the food that comes out, and then start being fussy about the breast because it requires work!


----------



## Wandering

Got my 4D scan tommorow morning girls! Eee so excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck!

...and it reminds me, I should probably make an appointment up in the Cities for mine. I've not even called them yet, so I have no clue about their wait times, or anything else.


----------



## phineas

Ok I'm only one so far for ff! I have read up bout it a lot and from experiences around me I've decided it's not for me! Fair play tho anyone who does it, much respect! 


Ohh exciting wandering say u can't wait :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I didnt do it with my first phineas. At that time in my life it wasnt for me either. Breast or bottle your LO will be just fine. Its a personal preference, and if its not for you, then your doing whats right. :flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

oh_so_blessed said:


> I need to grab a manual, too, even though I have the electric. I'm told that at first it can be preferable, especially to get the nipple to pop out so baby can latch. Anyone tried more than one of these things? I might get the Medela since I already have their electric so have the bottles that come with it. I think that's pretty low priority, though, as most people end up searching through a few bottles anyhow, no?

Soooo, turns out it doesn't include the motor :(. Anyone want me to send them a bottle/boob attachment thing??????


----------



## destynibaby

Totally feeling in limbo.
2nd tri definitely no longer applies to me and all the stuff going on in third doesnt either.
this pregnancy has flown by, now i think the draggggg starts.
i took my glucose test 3 days ago, and she said usually the results are back the next day and they will only call if i need further testing. Havent heard anything, so hoping its good news.
its 2:22 am here and im freaking boreddddd. 
OH is at work and im losing my damn mind.
i need a puppy or a friend or something ugh!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, the jump from 2nd to third is a bit big! Everyone in third always seems to be talking about birth and only birth! I need a puppy too :( It's 9am and I'm already bored! LOL! Can you not sleep yet?


----------



## destynibaby

Nope. I dont see sleep in the near future.
i guess ill try to find something on netflix.
ive pretty much scanned every thread on this forum lol


----------



## SarahDiener

At the moment I scanning through all baby stuff on Ebay about to close in the next 5 hours... :)


----------



## destynibaby

ive banned myself from ebay. my little one wont need any clothes, shoes, or diapers for at least the first 2 years. im addicted!


----------



## SarahDiener

LOL! I'm not that bad, I also couldn't be bothered figuring out what seasons I'd need to buy for what age... So mostly I have first 3 months.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm awake earlier than planned, had such a crap nights sleep. I wish we could have hot days & cool nights, not this muggy kicking the covers off type of nonsense!
How is everyone else sleeping? Except you Destiny, who doesn't seem to sleep at all!! ;)


----------



## SarahDiener

I have to go off my antihistamines for a week before my lung appointment this week. I've been off them for 12 hours and I already feel crap :( Not looking forward to sleep/breathing! I'm so bored I'm going to make a quiche, except, we already have plans for lunch, so no idea when it's going to be eaten! OH WELL!


----------



## Beankeeper

:( that's rubbish, as if you need something else to prevent sleep!
At least the sun is shining...


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, here too! It's lovely, not cloud in the sky! Now I need to find something to do outside... There is a 10km flat walk around a lake here. I wonder if I can manage, I'd hate to get halfway and get too tired... I mean pregnancy tired, sometimes It just hits me all at once.


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh I hear ya! I walked into town yesterday (all uphill) and back then decided to give the bathroom a deep clean & I could barely stand after! My back & hips were so sore & my stomachs been aching all night (I think it's just stretchy pains though).
My belly has defo gotten bigger over the last few days, which I was kind of expecting. Baby has been kicking like crazy trying to get more space!


----------



## Beankeeper

You could just plan to go halfway & then turn back? 10km is quite a lot when you're feeling weary.


----------



## CharlieKeys

phineas said:


> Ok I'm only one so far for ff! I have read up bout it a lot and from experiences around me I've decided it's not for me! Fair play tho anyone who does it, much respect!
> 
> 
> Ohh exciting wandering say u can't wait :)

I ff my boys from day 2 and day 5 - was the best decision for us at the time and although some regrets, they are very healthy, intelligent boys and I don't think how they're fed made one blind bit of difference lol


----------



## Themonkey

Jazavac said:


> I plan to breastfeed exclusively for at least 6 months, which is the shortest amount of time I'll be off work. The more, the better. If I have to quit my job, I will. :shrug: Screw you, America, and your nonexistent maternity leave.
> 
> I am so with you on the lameness of American maternity leave, sure since oh is in construction trades he'll be on a bit of a slow down till the holiday orders are ready to install but I would love to be home for more than 6 weeks paid, 12 weeks total if I do the whole unpaid bit which I don't feel comfortable with financially especially with it being the holidays.


----------



## phineas

Momma I was same with DS, he was ff and I honestly dont regret it! 

As for the sleep mine is all over the place! I can get more tired lying on the couch than I do when I do summat! But when I do summat I can get half way and go... Wow I need to sit down! ATM I'm in my mas and didn't sleep until 2.39 this morning and feel as fresh as a daisy! 

On a weird note it's 9 in the morning ere and DS is still fogging it.. Lil shit he wouldn't do that at home lol 

Lucy I think it was u the other day who said u feel like some one kicked u in the vjj? Has that feeling gone? Mine is so sore, when I turn in bed I gotta do it easy or omg the pain! Wth!


----------



## phineas

Welcome to third tri bean :) sorry ur tickers the only one I noticed so far lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Beankeeper said:


> You could just plan to go halfway & then turn back? 10km is quite a lot when you're feeling weary.

Grats bean! 
And It's a circle, so half way would be 2 x 5km :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Yay! Thanks for noticing! Wanderling, LucyJo, Zulab, Kelly6407 and Aimee4311 are joining today too... Woohoo! We made it!


----------



## SarahDiener

We are totally spoilt here for maternity leave. My DH gets it actually, I don't work here, so if he wanted to he could take 12months off!!! I'd get the 6 weeks thing if I was back in NZ though. 
But then again, Germany has one of the lowest birth rates in the world. So they want to try and get people to have more kids... It's a land of only-childs, I find it slightly weird


----------



## Beankeeper

SarahDiener said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> You could just plan to go halfway & then turn back? 10km is quite a lot when you're feeling weary.
> 
> Grats bean!
> And It's a circle, so half way would be 2 x 5km :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) 
Ah, scrap that idea then! Lol... I've just been doing short walks, the last time I attempted a more challenging walk I got halfway up a hill & felt awful- really dizzy, so I'm sticking to <5miles... Sometimes much less ;)


----------



## SarahDiener

Maybe I'll go for a mall walk instead LOL! Surely looking at baby clothes is exercise?:)


----------



## Beankeeper

I'd say so ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay to 3rd tri bean! :)


----------



## skweek35

I would agree - mall walk, shopping for baby clothes is alway allowed!!! teehee 

well just tryg to kill time! 30 minutes before I can phone the hospital. They said lunch time so that would be after 12pm, right?


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, probably :/ maybe have an early lunch to pass the time??


----------



## skweek35

need to get washing on the go and get the last load off the line. and I need to brush my teeth and ... and ... and ... I'm convinced a woman's jobs are never done!! :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Well im glad I wasnt the only one who got no sleep. I tossed and turned for about 5 hours and said screw it im up.

In a very pissy mood atm as one of my instructors has us coming in for a saturday class to make up for the one we missed on a holiday :growlmad: Thanks a-hole, its only the saturday before finals weeks and some of us have other classes to prepare for.

With that being said its finals week and I have a heavy class load this term. So im probably going to be MIA for a bit. Well at least I should be but its hard to stay away long from chatting with you ladies. Sometimes the things you all say cracks me up and makes me feel better :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Good Luck with finals MommaB!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Offically in third tri! Wooo! Congrats to everyone else who moved over today too :D 

I'm feeling quite zombie like at the moment as i worked last night, came home this morning but couldn't get to sleep till 10 am due to noisy neighbours! Not so bad though, I only have 8 shifts left of work then i'm on maternity leave woo :) 

Now...to decide what to have for lunch...
xx


----------



## skweek35

:grr: GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR :grr:
The Fetal Assessment Unit are not answering their phone!! I want my results now. 
:grr: GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR :grr:


----------



## destynibaby

9:08am... just now going to sleep.
ah whatever
have a great day ladies.


----------



## skweek35

Ok turns out I was meant to call the Maternity Assessment Unit and not the Fetal Assessment Unit!! 
Well finally after 2 hours of trying to through to FAU, I decided to call the MAU and got my results! All if fine and sugar levels are normal! 
YAY YAY!! 

So next stop is the growth scan on Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Congrats on your results Skweek :) 

Awh your lucky to get a growth scan, my hospital doesn't do them :( x


----------



## skweek35

I was offered the growth scan as I'm measuring a lot bigger than I should. 
Hell any excuse to see my little girl again! :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the good results, skweek! My glucose torture is on Wednesday. Haate the drink!



SarahDiener said:


> We are totally spoilt here for maternity leave. My DH gets it actually, I don't work here, so if he wanted to he could take 12months off!!! I'd get the 6 weeks thing if I was back in NZ though.
> But then again, Germany has one of the lowest birth rates in the world. So they want to try and get people to have more kids... It's a land of only-childs, I find it slightly weird

Back home in Croatia, you get 12 months paid and then up to 24 additional, unpaid. Parents can alternate, so the fathers have pretty much all the right the mothers do.

It's a nice crisp morning here today. I'm off to my yoga class, then I need to go get some veggies from the farmers market, then.... the boredom will kick in. :lol:

I sometimes hate weekends, really. :shrug:


----------



## Bookity

Congratulations skweek! :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Bought a bunch of little clothes today! Oh and a pretty blanket :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ooo, farmer's market, that sounds fun, Jaz! Maybe I can get OH to wake up so we can go, too. :D 

I have to HAVE to get some work done today. Really need to get all of my data in order. I have not presented anything to my boss in a month. He's been really understanding, not bugged me at all, but I feel like I've just got to get in there next week or I'm a total failure. But farmer's market sounds SOOOO much better! lol! 

Oh, post up your scan, skweek! It'll be great to see what baby should be looking like right now. There has been no mention of my office about anymore scans. :( We have a routine check-up on Wednesday then every two weeks after for awhile. I want to see him, though, my little boy.


----------



## Wandering

Hi girls :flower: Hope everyone is well today!

So I had my 4d scan this morning and I can honestly say it was the most amazing experience ever! I loved every second of it and for anyone whose uhming and ah-ing about getting one I'd whole heartedly recommended it, it is the ultimate bonding experience and im so glad i did it!

I was a bit worried that I was having it a bit too early and that i should wait a few more weeks for better image quality but that ended up not being the case at all.. i was soo impressed with how clear everything was! We got to see baby move around.. she did a lot of yawning and touching her eyes and ears and kicking her feet and the scan was a good 45 minutes long so i definately feel i got my moneys worth. Ive attached a few pictures for you all to see :) 

It sounds odd but i loved feeling her kick and seeing my stomach move, and watching what she was doing on screen at the same time.. It really gives an amazing insight into what they're actually doing when you feel those really hard kicks! 

When we came out at the end and went to pay they also gave us £15 off the amount for being a returning customer which was a lovely surprise, and we got a free CD full of photographs (which wasnt included in the package) because they were "such great photos" and a DVD which I cant stop watching!

So yeah.. just thought id come on and have a bit of a gush about how much i enjoyed the scan, hope you all dont mind. Im 27 weeks today so it was a lovely way to celebrate officially entering 3rd tri.. & congrats to all you other girlies who have entered 3rd tri today too :happydance: Go us!
 



Attached Files:







BABY ABIGAIL_5.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8









BABY ABIGAIL_7.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9









BABY ABIGAIL_30.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9









BABY ABIGAIL_38.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SarahDiener

Lovely Wandering!


----------



## Lucyjo81

They are adorable photos wandering!! 

I would love to get one done, but just don't have £100 to fork out at the moment :( 

xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, she looks sweet. :) We got to see little man in 4D at our 20w scan as the tech just swapped over to show us. We got one 3D pic. It really is awesome stuff compared to the 2D. While we won't be spending the money for a private scan this time, unfortunately, it is quite nice to see your pics at our same gestational age. Cheers! :D


----------



## SarahDiener

My last appointment she was moving like crazy and he just wanted to check the position. Barely saw anything! But next appt. (30th) He'll do another measure :) I hope to see her way more then!


----------



## Wandering

Thankyou :) I think she definately looks more like me than my OH! Yeah it is a lot of money! We got quite lucky cos my brother got me the scan for my birthday so we didnt have to pay anything :D At the place i went to they do 4d scans for 69 pounds tho, which although it is a lot, is a lot cheaper than some other places ive seen!


----------



## Beankeeper

I've had such a nice day having a birthday tea party with my family & closest friends to pre celebrate my 30th... Loved it!

Good luck in your finals MommaBarry!

Congrats on your results Skweek!

Gorgeous pics Wanderling, so sweet! She does look a like you in your profile pic!


----------



## destynibaby

Wandering said:


> Hi girls :flower: Hope everyone is well today!
> 
> So I had my 4d scan this morning and I can honestly say it was the most amazing experience ever! I loved every second of it and for anyone whose uhming and ah-ing about getting one I'd whole heartedly recommended it, it is the ultimate bonding experience and im so glad i did it!
> 
> I was a bit worried that I was having it a bit too early and that i should wait a few more weeks for better image quality but that ended up not being the case at all.. i was soo impressed with how clear everything was! We got to see baby move around.. she did a lot of yawning and touching her eyes and ears and kicking her feet and the scan was a good 45 minutes long so i definately feel i got my moneys worth. Ive attached a few pictures for you all to see :)
> 
> It sounds odd but i loved feeling her kick and seeing my stomach move, and watching what she was doing on screen at the same time.. It really gives an amazing insight into what they're actually doing when you feel those really hard kicks!
> 
> When we came out at the end and went to pay they also gave us £15 off the amount for being a returning customer which was a lovely surprise, and we got a free CD full of photographs (which wasnt included in the package) because they were "such great photos" and a DVD which I cant stop watching!
> 
> So yeah.. just thought id come on and have a bit of a gush about how much i enjoyed the scan, hope you all dont mind. Im 27 weeks today so it was a lovely way to celebrate officially entering 3rd tri.. & congrats to all you other girlies who have entered 3rd tri today too :happydance: Go us!

aww congrats those are very nice!
to get a 3d/4d scan here its $145!!! and i was so gonna fork over the money to get it until my last ultrasound. the tech showed us the baby in 3d and we have 3 photos. Of course i couldnt suggest this and that and baby was being uncooperative with his hand over face like in my avatar, but it was sooo nice to see. im getting scans every 2 weeks to check growth (his little abdomen is a couple weeks behind) so hopefully each time maybe ill get a little snippet of 3D version.


----------



## SarahDiener

Happy birthday Bean!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Thanks! It's actually not 'til Wednesday but decided to celebrate on the weekend so people weren't working. I'm a lucky lady :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> I've had such a nice day having a birthday tea party with my family & closest friends to pre celebrate my 30th... Loved it!

Nice. When is the big day, today? Mine is next week, but I'll be 31. Your my leo sister, just like all of our babies will be little scorpio siblings. :p


----------



## Beankeeper

I know! I'm hoping the Leo/Scorpio mix isn't too crazy! My sister's a Scorpio and lets just say we've had our differences! I'm never sure how I feel about star signs but sometimes there's seems to be an element of truth...
I'm 15th Aug, when's yours?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

17th. :) 

My OH is a scorpio. Let me assure you, it's all true. lol!! But, I wouldn't have him any other way. ;)


----------



## phineas

I'm a Gemini and oh is tauras and yup we def ring through lol although our relationship could go either way but we've finally learned to compliment each other! I'm a tru Gemini tho, I've 2 sides of me (oh calls them the emotional woman and horny man pahaha) and although I'm very loyal I'm usually up to no good lol! 

Just had a fab night catching up with a friend from home! I'll be shattered to night but def what I needed!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im a gemini too phin!


----------



## natasharobin

MommaBarry said:


> Natasha I take it your due the 9th or 10th right? I dont see you on my list, would you like me to add you?

Hey MommaBarry, congrats on third tri! I am actually due the 8th and we are on team yellow. It would be great if you would add me to the list, thanks!


----------



## Jazavac

Beankeeper, happy birthday!

Wandering, those are some really nice pictures. I might go get the same thing done, hm. It's $99 for a package up in the Cities and a girl from my yoga class went last week and said it was fun. Might be worth it. :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm a Scorpio (Oct 30), my husband is a Libra. I'm hopping for the little one to stay within the Scorpio range, just because. I have to admit I don't particularly care about horoscopes.


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added NatashaRobin :thumbup:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jaz, while I don't read horoscopes, I have definitely found a lot of the characteristics of different sun signs to be true in the people born in them. Could be coincidence. One other cool thing I found was personality and blood type. I ring true as an O, too. Very odd! ... anyway, you've been wanting that 4D scan for awhile now. I think you should treat yourself! Best to book soon, I hear around 28 weeks is the best time to do it. :) 

Phin, I know what you mean on getting tired out easily. I woke up late today, went for lunch with OH after a short walk, then took a nap for several hours. I feel like fatigue has really got me in the last week. I wish I'd perk back up! I can't believe there are several months of this left!! I secretly hope baby will be 2 weeks early. lol!


----------



## Jazavac

I know nothing about personalities and blood types! I'm 0+. 

I picked up three baby name books at the library today. Already done looking at two of them. List of preferred ones: nonexistent. Arrrrgh.


----------



## SarahDiener

I still think Badger is going to win...

I'm a Sagittarius, but I don't believe in it all. I loved the archer/horsey theme as a kid though...

I feel like hell on legs, 3 more days till I get my antihistamines back. I slept so bad last night... 

Also I agree, secretly I'm hoping she'll come 2 weeks early... :O Smaller baby and you don't get those insanely uncomfortable last 2 weeks :'( I'm a bad person!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

My husband told me one of my friends said to hin yeasterday I'm gonna be MASSIVE by the end of my pregnancy & would probably have a massive baby! What a mean thing to say! I bloody hope she's wrong though!
I don't believe in horoscopes either really but I do think the character profiles are interesting & the relationships between different star signs are also interesting to me. I definitely don't swear by of live by them though, I just find them kinda fascinating sometimes...


----------



## Beankeeper

Hope the week goes quickly for you Sarah! I had another crap night sleep, although it was better than the night before :-/


----------



## SarahDiener

That's a horrible thing to say! Also, why would he repeat it to you?!


----------



## Beankeeper

I don't think he realised it was bad, he's just excited that I really *look* pregnant now. He probably regretted telling me as soon as he did though as I was then obsessively looking at photos of other people when they were 6 months preggo, including my friend! I think she's just forgotten how much people show all of a sudden, I'm bigger than I was a few days ago, but I'm also overweight so my uterus isn't massive, it's just well padded!
Anyway, it didn't need saying!


----------



## SarahDiener

No it didn't! My parents told me my ass got huge.... THANKS!


----------



## Wandering

Haha my boyfriend told me I was "like a beached whale" the other day when i was trying to get up off the bed. These people have no tact! 

On a completely different note.. Ive been suffering from such bad migraines recently :( Dont suppose anyone knows any remedies? They're making me really miserable!!


----------



## Wandering

Jazavac said:


> Wandering, those are some really nice pictures. I might go get the same thing done, hm. It's $99 for a package up in the Cities and a girl from my yoga class went last week and said it was fun. Might be worth it. :shrug:

Aw thankyou :) It is a lot of money but i'd definately recommend it!


----------



## Stinkerbell

Can I join please? I'm due the 11th and having a little man :)


----------



## jrwifey18

Hi can you add me my due dates the 24th and I'm team pink


----------



## Beankeeper

Of course you ladies can join! MommaBarry started the tread & she's studying for finals at the mo so may not be online for a little bit to add you to the list, but I'm sure she will when she's done.
Welcome! :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

phineas said:


> *I'm a Gemini and oh is tauras* and yup we def ring through lol although our relationship could go either way but we've finally learned to compliment each other! I'm a tru Gemini tho, I've 2 sides of me (oh calls them the emotional woman and horny man pahaha) and although I'm very loyal I'm usually up to no good lol!
> 
> Just had a fab night catching up with a friend from home! I'll be shattered to night but def what I needed!

Snap!!! Me and OH are hte same as you two. I'm Gemini, he's a taurus :) Stephen is a libra and Henry is a leo .. Phoebe will be a scorpio. I'm worried about her being a scorpio, as i've read Gemini's and scorpios clash and scorpios are very deceptive and manipulative in getting what they want ... :shrug:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wandering - my mum had migraines with my brother - she said the only thing she could do was sleep them off and wait for them to just stop. Hope they stop soon - drink plenty of water and make sure you're getting plenty of rest and speak to your midwife.


----------



## phineas

Charlie I too am a tad nervous but eager too! I love reading stuff on the personalities, DS is tauras too and him and oh are so alike! I dunno if I'd want another Gemini tho..we can be very bold lol 

Oh bloody hell girls I'm shattered! I know I haven't had a proper nights sleep since thurs but had lie ins so thought I wouldn't be too bad, just drive home (2 hours) that and being up with my friend I'm exhausted! Had to leave oh with DS and go lie down for an hour! I didn't sleep but not as grumpy now thank god! Hate being miserable mammy! Cannot wait for my bed tonight!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering said:


> Haha my boyfriend told me I was "like a beached whale" the other day when i was trying to get up off the bed. These people have no tact!
> 
> On a completely different note.. Ive been suffering from such bad migraines recently :( Dont suppose anyone knows any remedies? They're making me really miserable!!

My boyfriend likes to gently overpower me onto the bed and laugh at me when I can't fight back or get up from lying on my back. He does it jokingly. Such a brat! lol! I'm with you, though, getting up from the bed is definitely a chore and, depending on position of baby, can take a little while to do comfortably. If I'm sleeping on my side and want to get up I push myself up to sit, but then sometimes he feels not quite right so I just sit there for a min while he readjusts... THEN push myself to the edge and up. 

I don't get regular migraines, but bf does. He has medicine for it, though. Other than that he always asks me to make him juice (we have a veggie juicer) and then just doesn't want to be touched. Poor thing, I feel terrible for you. He says sometimes too much potassium can trigger them, and also to stay hydrated. GL!


----------



## Beankeeper

Hee hee, I'm having a lie down too! I feel very physically tired but am still present mentally... We have friends coming for dinner tonight so have been trying to blitz the house, seems its long overdue... But I had to give up & let DH finish off after a couple of hours. Might have another go shortly...


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you bean :hugs:

:hugs:jrwifey and stinkerbell I got you added!! :thumbup:

Stinker took the 11th, so now the only day left we have with no one due is the 30th.


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas said:


> Oh bloody hell girls I'm shattered! I know I haven't had a proper nights sleep since thurs but had lie ins so thought I wouldn't be too bad, just drive home (2 hours) that and being up with my friend I'm exhausted! Had to leave oh with DS and go lie down for an hour! I didn't sleep but not as grumpy now thank god! Hate being miserable mammy! Cannot wait for my bed tonight!

:hugs:



oh_so_blessed said:


> My boyfriend likes to gently overpower me onto the bed and laugh at me when I can't fight back or get up from lying on my back. He does it jokingly. Such a brat! lol! I'm with you, though, getting up from the bed is definitely a chore and, depending on position of baby, can take a little while to do comfortably. If I'm sleeping on my side and want to get up I push myself up to sit, but then sometimes he feels not quite right so I just sit there for a min while he readjusts... THEN push myself to the edge and up.

 It's like you're a turtle, people put you on your back and you can't get up :'(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Exactly, lol!!! There is nothing I can do if I can't get to my side. Too funny!!


----------



## Beankeeper

MommaBarry said:


> Thank you bean :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:jrwifey and stinkerbell I got you added!! :thumbup:
> 
> Stinker took the 11th, so now the only day left we have with no one due is the 30th.

Lol, how's the studying going? :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Lol @ bean the studying is going well so far. Almost done with everything for tomorrows class. Still have wednesday and thursdays finals to study for. 

We have been busy re-arranging furniture around our place. When I saw we, I mean OH while I tell him were to put it :haha: But he insists I dont lift a finger and keep on my studies. Trying to make the most of the space we have just so we can put the LO stuff there. :haha: But it is starting to look much bigger than it did before. Amazing how moving a sofa from one wall to another and the same thing with a bed can open up so much room!!

Hope everyone has a happy Sunday. I am off to burry my nose in the books again. Ill try and check in tonight on one of my breaks :thumbup:


----------



## SarahDiener

That's pretty much what this week is going to be like for us!! Moving things around and spending more money! :O


----------



## Jazavac

I'm off to the grocery store right now, so I'll definitely spend some money. 

Actually, I am going to Target, because they have what I need for groceries and, at the same time, they have more than enough stuff for me... otherwise, too. :lol:

And yes, I feel like a turtle, too. It's still comfortable to lay on my back, but my back doesn't feel like thanking me for that when I get up, that's for sure.


----------



## skweek35

Wandering - great 3d san pics! I agree that she definitely has your fine features. So cute. 

MommaB - hope your studies are going well and all the best for this next week! 

AFM - DF is home this week so we plan on blitzing the spare room and whittling my storage down to almost nothing! Then we can attempt to plan where everything will be going in her room. I know we can't get much in there but it will be a bit of a puzzle to arrange things sensibly to make the most of the space. 

Also looking forward to our growth scan on Wednesday afternoon. If we get pics I will definitely post them. Hoping to get a pic of her hands or feet. Have loads of pics of her face and body but none of just her hands or feet. I just love those scan pics.


----------



## phineas

Lol at the turtle comments.. I can imagine ye all lying there squirming lol Although I just try avoid my back, it's when I'm on the edge of the bed/couch that I fight to try catch myself in a graceful way lol doesn't really work tho! 

Eek I've popped again, or maybe it's way he's lying but he's very to the front today! Kinda not looking forward to my check up on wed to see how much I've gained! I've a feeling I'll get some harsh words! 

MommaB good luck with the exams, only outta college a year so feel ur pain!


----------



## SarahDiener

Ugh! So I felt this pain in my heel... turns out I have a crack! I've never had that before :/. Time to get out the moisturiser! I didnt even think they were that dry...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> Lol at the turtle comments.. I can imagine ye all lying there squirming lol Although I just try avoid my back, it's when I'm on the edge of the bed/couch that I fight to try catch myself in a graceful way lol doesn't really work tho!
> 
> Eek I've popped again, or maybe it's way he's lying but he's very to the front today! Kinda not looking forward to my check up on wed to see how much I've gained! I've a feeling I'll get some harsh words!
> 
> MommaB good luck with the exams, only outta college a year so feel ur pain!

Ahaha. I just weighed myself. Up to 170. That's 42 lbs gained so far! :wacko: My feet and knees don't like it AT ALL. Off to the pool in a few minutes to get some exercise in. It's the only thing saving me from becoming a couch blob, and it's barely working. I'm having all sorts of aches, difficulty moving, etc. This morning I was doing some work at a cafe and realized after just an hour and some sitting in the tiny wooden chair that I was out of breath and didn't feel well. :/


----------



## twinklestop

hi all,


please add me to the due date list......26th November baby number 1 :)


----------



## minties

twinklestop said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> please add me to the due date list......26th November baby number 1 :)

Yay congrats! That's my birthday.



I'm in 3rd tri now, time sure flies in a second pregnancy! I said to OH this morning about being in 3rd tri, he says "what's that?". Doh!


----------



## Wandering

Welcome twinklestop!

Why are sundays soo boring! Ive spent my day online browsing at furniture from my bed as I move into my new flat next month. Really excited to decorate! I reckon im gona get bed sores if i dont move soon though :haha:

& thanks for the migraine advice girls! Its so frustrating that nothing seems to help really so I guess ill have to ride through them.. its all worth it at the end of the day.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Wandering said:


> Welcome twinklestop!
> 
> Why are sundays soo boring! Ive spent my day online browsing at furniture from my bed as I move into my new flat next month. Really excited to decorate! I reckon im gona get bed sores if i dont move soon though :haha:

I agree, i have sat on Ebay most of the day. I did grab myself a bargain though. Won 22 items of 0-3 month clothing for £3.50!! So can't really complain :D 

Moving into a new place is always exciting :D I'm not moving anytime soon so thinking about redecorating my bedroom before little one arrives, hopefully get some new furniture too. So that will give me something to do whilst on maternity leave :) 

My day of laziness now ends as i've got to leave for 12 hours of work :( Night shifts are really starting to drain every inch of energy i have now! Only 7 more shifts to go though...not that i'm counting ;) 

Have a good night ladies xxx


----------



## SarahDiener

Lucyjo81 said:


> My day of laziness now ends as i've got to leave for 12 hours of work :( Night shifts are really starting to drain every inch of energy i have now! Only 7 more shifts to go though...not that i'm counting ;)
> 
> Have a good night ladies xxx

Wow, I don't know how people do night shifts, let alone while pregnant! you're a trooper!



oh_so_blessed said:


> Ahaha. I just weighed myself. Up to 170. That's 42 lbs gained so far! :wacko: My feet and knees don't like it AT ALL. Off to the pool in a few minutes to get some exercise in. It's the only thing saving me from becoming a couch blob, and it's barely working. I'm having all sorts of aches, difficulty moving, etc. This morning I was doing some work at a cafe and realized after just an hour and some sitting in the tiny wooden chair that I was out of breath and didn't feel well. :/

Your body wont have the muscles to carry it yet, imagine walking around carrying a 42lb bag?! I find it hard to keep moving without doing too much and also eat enough for the baby but also keep my weight gain under control :(



minties said:


> I'm in 3rd tri now, time sure flies in a second pregnancy! I said to OH this morning about being in 3rd tri, he says "what's that?". Doh!

My DH keeps saying "but we have semesters here, not trimesters!":dohh:


----------



## phineas

Sarah hope ur feet clear, I'm learning sore feet r hard to handle cause its so hard to rest them!

Oh_so oh ur poor knees! My feet r struggling a lot, tween the sprain and swelling and then extra weight won't be helping! I don't get too outta breath tho thank god, but walking kills! 

I need to step away from the crunchies lol


----------



## fraggle081112

Hi ladies, ive had a really quiet day today but baby has been going crazy - definitely the most active he/she has been so far.
Its kinda freaked me out with so MUCH movement....flips, kicks, jabs, hiccups... has anyone else had increased movement around 27/28 weeks???
:flower:


----------



## lillio

3rd tri tomorrow! woohoo! can't believe I made it!! been exhausted all day, working a 14 hour shift tomorrow, could cry! only 8 more to go tho! x


----------



## 1eighty

fraggle081112 said:


> Hi ladies, ive had a really quiet day today but baby has been going crazy - definitely the most active he/she has been so far.
> Its kinda freaked me out with so MUCH movement....flips, kicks, jabs, hiccups... has anyone else had increased movement around 27/28 weeks???
> :flower:

26 and a bit weeks and for the last 2-3 days it's been non-stop, I swear... and today, I even SAW my belly move because of a kick :cloud9:


----------



## Jazavac

My belly moves every time the little guy kicks. It's been like that since the first movement I felt for sure.

He's been kind of quiet today, hm.


----------



## Beankeeper

My bubs has been fairly quiet today...
I'm loving the closing ceremony for the Olympics, is anyone else watching?


----------



## A_K_and_K

Once 27 weeks hit for me, I noticed baby was kicking much harder and my stomach would move when she kicked! 

Now she has periods of crazy activity followed by silence. I read that they sleep and wake in intervals now, so I kind of know her schedule in a way!

When she was quiet a long time, I would worry a bit but I know she must just be resting sometimes.


----------



## 1eighty

I'm not (no tv here), but I'm hearing fantastic things about rollerskating nuns from my mum (who is watching) via MSN :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added twinklestop :thumbup:

Im taking a break from studying. My mind is going crazy with medical terms at the moment :wacko:

I tell you, the hardest chapter so far for me to study is reproductive and birth defects. All the things that can go wrong while pregnant blows my mind. Not an easy subject for me to study for sure. I can now see why my professor did not lecture on this subject in class. He told us to simply review it for the final but he did not think it would be appropriate for us to discuss it on class time. Bless him, he knew everyone would be looking at me and that I would be worrying.


----------



## Wandering

Aw thats considerate of him mommabarry. I have a friend whose a student midwife and she wants a baby but because she's seen first hand all the many things can go wrong in pregnancies,she's terrified 

fraggle081112 - Ive noticed lots of increased movement the last two days (I was 27 weeks on saturday.) Im the same as you Jaz, my stomach rises and twitches every time she kicks! I find it fascinating to watch!

Lucy - Ahh that is a right bargain! & I know im so excited to move. Im sick of being at my parents now even tho ive only been here a month or so, all mine and babys stuff is so cluttered i cant wait to get my own space again. Decorating your bedroom sounds fun. And cant believe your doing night shifts, you strong lady! 

Anyone been watching the closing ceremony? Its fantastic!


----------



## Beankeeper

MommaBarry said:


> Got you added twinklestop :thumbup:
> 
> Im taking a break from studying. My mind is going crazy with medical terms at the moment :wacko:
> 
> I tell you, the hardest chapter so far for me to study is reproductive and birth defects. All the things that can go wrong while pregnant blows my mind. Not an easy subject for me to study for sure. I can now see why my professor did not lecture on this subject in class. He told us to simply review it for the final but he did not think it would be appropriate for us to discuss it on class time. Bless him, he knew everyone would be looking at me and that I would be worrying.

Gosh, that would be a tough subject to be studying just now. Not long until you can close the books though... Then you can focus only on the good stuff! :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

@Wandering, yes! It's been great (except for Muse, who I find rather depressing!)... I've just realised that i've been mistaken as to your name for ages & thought it was Wanderling... Sorry! Lol


----------



## Wandering

Haha thats okay beankeeper! Call me Wanderling if you want lol! 

Gary Barlow is a seriously strong and brave man for doing that :( I shed a little tear :(


----------



## Beankeeper

I know, I was surprised he did it but he did well. I'm sooo tired now but I don't want to miss the end. It was supposed to finish nearly 20 mins ago *yawns*


----------



## Wandering

Its finally over! Glad I can have a lie in tommorow morning!


----------



## Beankeeper

Heehee, g'night ladies... It's way past my bedtime!


----------



## Jazavac

No TV here either, so I missed all of the olympics, including all the medals Croatia won. :( bah!

The bubs woke up eventually and beat me up, haha. Now he's kind of napping again.


----------



## MommaBarry

My LO has had hiccups for about 5 minutes straight! It was cute for about the first minute but its kind of starting to get old lol.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

My LO has had the hiccups twice today, too. They are so cute. OH even got to feel them last time. :) Overall, the last 2+ weeks have been super active!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm still not sure if I've ever felt the hiccups. Hm. I rarely ever get it, too, so maybe the kiddo just doesn't either. :shrug:

I am getting so stupidly anxious about that glucose test on Wednesday. And it's all because there's a small chance the drink will make me sick. Arrrgh.


----------



## MommaBarry

Really annoyed!!!!

So my OH said he would help me with one of my final projects. I either had to write a 3 minute speech or do a 3 minute info-mercial. Just has to sell any item made up or not. He begged me to let him do it since media was his major in college and his friends love to make videos and he knows I hate to write speeches. Not to mention he knows im swamped with my other classes.

He left today at 1:30 and now its after 11:30 and he is still not home and text to say he is still not done :growlmad:
I know it does not take over 10 hours to shoot and edit what is suppose to be a 3 minute video. 

Am I being unreasonable to be upset? as I know he was trying to help But part of me is starting to feel like he was just playing all day with his friends.
I should of just wrote the speech. Its due for my class tomorrow and now im starting to freak out!


----------



## SarahDiener

Call him! Find out if he's actually going to do it, or if you need to power write a speech:(

Oh I forgot Muse was playing  I should have watched it!


----------



## fraggle081112

Well after bubs going totally mental all day yesterday, he/she has slept (i hope) solidly all night.

I hate that im starting to get so paranoid now, and i know google is the devil but i still go there!! Its made me terrified bubs is in distress or will have a cord accident :-(

Not much activity in there this morning, so im going to keep an eye out and maybe call midwife later....

Really wanted to see the Spice Girls last night but i got fed up waiting lol and hit the sack, must watch on iplayer today!


----------



## Themonkey

@ Lucy, saw that you said you worked night shift is it swings or graves and do you worry about how it may effect baby? I only ask because I do graveyard shift and am semi terrrified baby will be nocturnal too.


----------



## Themonkey

Jazavac said:


> I'm still not sure if I've ever felt the hiccups. Hm. I rarely ever get it, too, so maybe the kiddo just doesn't either. :shrug:
> 
> I am getting so stupidly anxious about that glucose test on Wednesday. And it's all because there's a small chance the drink will make me sick. Arrrgh.

My midwife told me to try and eat something before hand like bread or cereal I don't know if you have to fast but it might help. Good luck


----------



## SarahDiener

fraggle081112 said:


> Well after bubs going totally mental all day yesterday, he/she has slept (i hope) solidly all night.
> 
> I hate that im starting to get so paranoid now, and i know google is the devil but i still go there!! Its made me terrified bubs is in distress or will have a cord accident :-(
> 
> Not much activity in there this morning, so im going to keep an eye out and maybe call midwife later....
> 
> Really wanted to see the Spice Girls last night but i got fed up waiting lol and hit the sack, must watch on iplayer today!

Try not to worry too much. A good trick is to lie down on your side and take deep tummy breaths, it can wake the baby up. Might take 5minutes.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Themonkey said:


> @ Lucy, saw that you said you worked night shift is it swings or graves and do you worry about how it may effect baby? I only ask because I do graveyard shift and am semi terrrified baby will be nocturnal too.

I work from 8pm - 8am so not sure which one that is ha ha. Baby does seem very active during the night and then quietens down until mid afternoon. I'm not too worried about it really, at least i will be used to being awake at stupid o'clock to do night feeds, nappy changes etc. 
However I think it will be worse for me trying to live as a normal person and sleeping at normal times again, it's been soo long since i've done that. Hopefully baby will then notice when i'm settling down and relaxing etc and she will start sleeping during the night too :) 

xx


----------



## phineas

Oh god girls what desperation does to u lol sitting here with a pad full of natural yoghurt on my hoo haw! Lord! Have had kinda smelly cm with an itch and think I've a slight case of thrush... But I've had sex and oh not sore so hmm I dunno! Been using the cream but don't wanna try the pessary unless I know it is for def! So gonna try the natural yoghurt and see if it'll help a tad! So glad oh isn't here think he might think its a bit odd lol 

Also so much for stepping away from the crunchies just had one... Nom nom I'll deal with the lecture it was worth it ha!


----------



## SarahDiener

It doesnt always spread when you have sex, so you probably still have a yeast infection. :( poor you though, they are mean things!!


----------



## Jazavac

Themonkey said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure if I've ever felt the hiccups. Hm. I rarely ever get it, too, so maybe the kiddo just doesn't either. :shrug:
> 
> I am getting so stupidly anxious about that glucose test on Wednesday. And it's all because there's a small chance the drink will make me sick. Arrrgh.
> 
> My midwife told me to try and eat something before hand like bread or cereal I don't know if you have to fast but it might help. Good luckClick to expand...

I'm having a non-fasting test, so I guess I'll have some cereal an hour or so prior to it (they told me to make sure to avoid breakfast like 15 minutes before the test, if I can).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Themonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure if I've ever felt the hiccups. Hm. I rarely ever get it, too, so maybe the kiddo just doesn't either. :shrug:
> 
> I am getting so stupidly anxious about that glucose test on Wednesday. And it's all because there's a small chance the drink will make me sick. Arrrgh.
> 
> My midwife told me to try and eat something before hand like bread or cereal I don't know if you have to fast but it might help. Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> I'm having a non-fasting test, so I guess I'll have some cereal an hour or so prior to it (they told me to make sure to avoid breakfast like 15 minutes before the test, if I can).Click to expand...

Cereal/carbs --> sugar. If you must do cereal, I'd stick with something whole grain and no sugar. Or, if it were me, I'd go with a couple boiled eggs. I hear that this test often gets failed by a smidgeon then you have to take the fasting. Plus, who wants to drink that stuff twice?!


----------



## phineas

It's weird if I miss my water I get very dry and sore and it's yellowy cm (sorry) but if I have my water it's not as irratated, but def not a uti! 

Just gonna keep loading up on the yoghurt and water c if it'll ease it a lil! I also had a reaction from shaving.. Ye my hoo ha's a mess lol


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Themonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure if I've ever felt the hiccups. Hm. I rarely ever get it, too, so maybe the kiddo just doesn't either. :shrug:
> 
> I am getting so stupidly anxious about that glucose test on Wednesday. And it's all because there's a small chance the drink will make me sick. Arrrgh.
> 
> My midwife told me to try and eat something before hand like bread or cereal I don't know if you have to fast but it might help. Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> I'm having a non-fasting test, so I guess I'll have some cereal an hour or so prior to it (they told me to make sure to avoid breakfast like 15 minutes before the test, if I can).Click to expand...
> 
> Cereal/carbs --> sugar. If you must do cereal, I'd stick with something whole grain and no sugar. Or, if it were me, I'd go with a couple boiled eggs. I hear that this test often gets failed by a smidgeon then you have to take the fasting. Plus, who wants to drink that stuff twice?!Click to expand...

I'd throw up right away if I ate an egg in the morning; it's absolutely impossible to do that, unless I cook them into a muffin, etc. As for the sugary cereal, that doesn't live in our house. 

I'm actually bummed I'm not taking the big test right away. I'd gladly do the three hour thing with a zero hour blood draw, and then get reliable results. The one-hour test is a waste of time. :/


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, I see. My mom said she couldn't eat eggs in pregnancy, either. How about plain oatmeal? :) 

Trust me, I would not have agreed to the 1h test, either. I'd rather fast and get it over with. But, if you must do it, I'm just offering suggestions that might help?? No guarantee anyhow. Just that most cereals, even without lots of added sugar, are heavy in simple carbs, which turn to sugar in the body rather quickly. Not all cereal, but a lot of it. If it is whole wheat flour then you should be fine. :)


----------



## Jazavac

It'll likely just be oats with some dried fruit. At least natural sugars. :shrug: I love oats, but can't stand the idea of oatmeal, the cooked thing. :lol:

I'll figure it out, I guess. I mean, whatever happens, it really isn't something people die from. :lol:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

fraggle081112 said:


> Well after bubs going totally mental all day yesterday, he/she has slept (i hope) solidly all night.
> 
> I hate that im starting to get so paranoid now, and i know google is the devil but i still go there!! Its made me terrified bubs is in distress or will have a cord accident :-(
> 
> Not much activity in there this morning, so im going to keep an eye out and maybe call midwife later....
> 
> Really wanted to see the Spice Girls last night but i got fed up waiting lol and hit the sack, must watch on iplayer today!

Trust me, I know exactly how you feel. We had hiccups three times yesterday. It worries me. I know it is probably just hiccups, but when they are so frequent it worries me that there is a cord problem. Yes, read that it was a possibiity on Google. I know people say don't google, but it's so important to me to know that everything is okay. 49/50 you don't have the problem you find on google, but there's always that small chance... 

He was moving lots in the middle of the night, though, and still feel him moving around this morning so not freaking out. Have my next appt on Wednesday so I'll talk to the midwives about it. I hate that there are no ultrasounds! :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

My first born had the hiccups all the time. And this one gets them quite often - I've been told not to worry it's way of them strengthening their lungs rather than there being any issue :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

lol, Jaz! You're a particular one. :p 

Thanks, Charlie, that's reassuring. :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Girls, i'm fed up :( 

Today is me and my OH's anniversary and where is he?! I do not know. 

I came home from my night shift at 8am this morning, he gets up and tells me he's getting ready to go out and that he would be back soon. Fine by me as i needed a couple hours sleep. 

Well, it's now 4:30pm and i haven't heard anything from him and don't know where he is or what he is doing. 

We had plans to have a nice meal tonight before i start another 12 hour night shift. I guess that is out the window seeing as i have to leave for work at 7:30pm. 

Is it wrong for me to feel pissed off?! I'm tired, hormonal and to be honest was looking forward to a relaxed afternoon. Now i just want to cry.

What confuses me is this isn't like him at all, he has been amazing all through this pregnancy so far. Taking over all my house jobs, cooking, cleaning, letting me relax and just being 100% supportive...

So now i'm starting to worry that something has happened to him :( 

Sorry for the long rant :( 

xx


----------



## phineas

Lucy id be worried too especially as its unusual for him. Usually if I text my oh asking if he's ok he'll ring me can u do that? No point texting ranting, see if there is a rational explanation... If not then freak! 

Happy anniversary hope it picks up x


----------



## Lucyjo81

I've tried ringing him but it just goes to answer phone. I've text his sister to see if she knows where he is, hopefully she replies if not i don't know. 

I've also just noticed he has taken my bank card too. I really don't know whats going on. Now i'm just sat here in a crying mess :(

xx


----------



## lillio

aw Lucy I hope everything is ok! Try not to worry I'm sure he's ok. I understand your frustration tho, your pissed off with him but worried at the same time and in sure it doesn't help that your between night shifts (Im a nurse and the shifts kill me) so sorry your anniversary isn't going well, big hugs chick x


----------



## SpringerS

Lucyjo81 said:


> I've tried ringing him but it just goes to answer phone. I've text his sister to see if she knows where he is, hopefully she replies if not i don't know.
> 
> I've also just noticed he has taken my bank card too. I really don't know whats going on. Now i'm just sat here in a crying mess :(
> 
> xx

Maybe he is getting a surprise for your anniversary and it's taking longer than he anticipated?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Can you see if he's been spending anything off of your card? Internet banking or anything? Just keep trying him and hopefully you;ll get through!! Any friends of his you can contact :hugs: .... to be honest I'd be pretty annoyed/worried about it all too


----------



## Lucyjo81

SpringerS said:


> Lucyjo81 said:
> 
> 
> I've tried ringing him but it just goes to answer phone. I've text his sister to see if she knows where he is, hopefully she replies if not i don't know.
> 
> I've also just noticed he has taken my bank card too. I really don't know whats going on. Now i'm just sat here in a crying mess :(
> 
> xx
> 
> Maybe he is getting a surprise for your anniversary and it's taking longer than he anticipated?Click to expand...

Maybe...but with my bank card? He has his own money. 

See, now i'm stuck with what to do. I'm really hungry, but not sure whether to cook myself tea and just eat it, or wait till he comes back? I'll feel sooo bad if he has a genuine reason to why he hasn't been here all day and ive gone and eaten our anniversary meal ha ha. However if i find out he has been piss arsing around all day the plate of food would be good ammo to chuck at him ha ha. 

Decisions decisions...

xx


----------



## Lucyjo81

CharlieKeys said:


> Can you see if he's been spending anything off of your card? Internet banking or anything? Just keep trying him and hopefully you;ll get through!! Any friends of his you can contact :hugs: .... to be honest I'd be pretty annoyed/worried about it all too

That is a very good idea...i shall have a look now!! 

I think i'm pissed off because he knows i have work tonight and the longer he stays out the less time i will get to see him. 

xx


----------



## Beankeeper

I hope there's a good explanation for his absence! I'm sure he's okay hon, probably just got caught up & wasn't thinking. Keep us posted though :hugs: x


----------



## slm2012

I am due a baby boy on 18th November please add me


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks girls :) 

Well i just checked my online banking, he has drew out £40 from a cash point which is an hour away from here. He doesn't drive, so would of had to get the bus. 

He better have a good explanation whenever he decides to turn up, else he will have an angry, hormonal pregnant lady to face...its not nice when i'm angry lol. 

I'm actually looking forward to going to work tonight. Now that's bad ha ha. 

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmm I wonder what he wanted the £40 for ... I am sort of intrigued if not mad for you! 

Has he come home yet?


----------



## Lucyjo81

Nope still no sign :/

Going to make myself some food in a mo, can't be bothered to wait around for him. 

I doubt he will even be back before i leave for work to be honest. I'm just pissed he has my card. What happens if the electric went and i needed to put money on the key? I would be stuck. 

Men really wind me up sometimes. I just hate thinking like this about him because this is so not him. Weird. 

xx


----------



## phineas

Fair play for still being calm Hun, I agree he better have a very good explanation!


----------



## Jazavac

Uh, I hope all's good there, Lucy!


----------



## SarahDiener

I'd still eat something... doesnt have to be big. AND I'd be pissed, better have a good reason!!!


----------



## phineas

Oh god girls think I just had an official melt down at oh! 

He came home to say he might be working nights in a few weeks for 6 weeks, now ye ok I know it's money etc etc BUT he works 6 am until 8 pm every night as it is, then later if he is needed. If he goes back nights I'm home all day alone and then all night. We've been trying to get our farm venture established so it's been a whole since DS oh and I have done summat that doesn't include work, and also this has been an ongoing thing for the last few years! All money we have goes right back into the land and I really am at breaking point of not seeing him! I never really say anything cause he usually gets defensive if I do so I had shut up but tonight I cracked! 

Got really upset, and tween my sobs I explained exactly how I feel. (dunno bout ye but my oh won't fight with me pregnant) so for once he actually didn't get defensive and really listened to what I was saying. He told me I need to ask if I need more money and not let it be building up in my own head (Ive up until the middle of next months spare money that id have assigned each week on things I need) that he knows I'm just trying to free up as much of his wages for him that it's causing me to worry, which is tru! 

He told me tho he feels he needs to take on this other job he can see we need to sit down and work through the farm money that he was only thinking at the weekend how we haven't done family time in a while! 

Feel but less stressed cause he knows how I'm feeling but why can't I now stop crying lol he didn't offically say ok no I won't take on the job so I'm still worried, but least he knows how pressurised I'm feeling and is gonna try! 

Ugh it just feels very anti climax like we've just had a major major talk, but not really resolved! 

Need to go read jokes or summat to try calm the crying! He knows how I feel now and really listened I just gotta hope he takes it on board!


----------



## celticmum

I seem to have signed up on a few of the older November threads but couldn't see my name on this one - so if you don't mind me joining - my LO is due November 2nd. Team pink :happydance:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Another pink! Man, the females are dominating November pretty good!! :) Welcome.


----------



## Wandering

Did you find out where your OH had been Lucy? Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey girls, just an update of the OH situation. 
He came home at half 6 with a massive bunch of flowers and a very sorry look on his face. At that point i just broke down. 
He explained that this morning he had a call from his work, they offered him a higher paid job and wanted him to go in for an interview - explains why his phone was off when i tried to call him.
The interview took a lot longer than he thought and he still had other things to do.
At this point i felt so bad as he went in for the interview as he knows it will help us more financially when im on maternity leave and didn't want to miss the opportunity. 
He then tells me how sorry he is for being late because he knew how much today meant. He then pulls out an envelope from his coat. I open it, its a card and inside are vouchers for a spa weekend away in cornwall!! At this point im majorly crying. He then told me tomorrow he has cancelled all his plans and we can do what we wanted to do originally. 
I feel so mean now as everything he done today is for us to make sure we can be comfortable when bubs arrives. 
I must say i am now very very happy and next time i should know better ha. 
Thank you to you all for making me feel better :) Don't know what i would have done without you all. 
Xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, that's a sweet ending to a nice story. :) 

My OH was out riding his motorcycle when I got home from a long day at work. So sick of his fancy-free lifestyle. I'm starving and I have no intention now of cooking anything for us. Ugh!


----------



## Jazavac

Lucy, I'm glad everything turned out to be fine, or actually even better than that!

(I'd probably still yell at him... eventually, hahhaha. But that's me.)

I'm still stuck at work. One of my co-workers in on vacation this week, so I'm stuck in her afternoon/evening shift, which I hate more than anything. I mean, I hate this job regardless, but some shifts are just worst than others.


----------



## SpringerS

I knew his return would involve an anniversary surprise and I'm incredibly cynical normally. :D

Fingerscrossed he gets the new job.


----------



## kelkel

I'm due November 24th with a boy...
I haven't moved over to 3rd tri just yet. I'm not ready to read all the this is it threads knowing I still have 3 months left.. 
I def will be stalking this thread daily though so I wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas said:


> Oh god girls think I just had an official melt down at oh!
> 
> He came home to say he might be working nights in a few weeks for 6 weeks, now ye ok I know it's money etc etc BUT he works 6 am until 8 pm every night as it is, then later if he is needed. If he goes back nights I'm home all day alone and then all night. We've been trying to get our farm venture established so it's been a whole since DS oh and I have done summat that doesn't include work, and also this has been an ongoing thing for the last few years! All money we have goes right back into the land and I really am at breaking point of not seeing him! I never really say anything cause he usually gets defensive if I do so I had shut up but tonight I cracked!
> 
> Got really upset, and tween my sobs I explained exactly how I feel. (dunno bout ye but my oh won't fight with me pregnant) so for once he actually didn't get defensive and really listened to what I was saying. He told me I need to ask if I need more money and not let it be building up in my own head (Ive up until the middle of next months spare money that id have assigned each week on things I need) that he knows I'm just trying to free up as much of his wages for him that it's causing me to worry, which is tru!
> 
> He told me tho he feels he needs to take on this other job he can see we need to sit down and work through the farm money that he was only thinking at the weekend how we haven't done family time in a while!
> 
> Feel but less stressed cause he knows how I'm feeling but why can't I now stop crying lol he didn't offically say ok no I won't take on the job so I'm still worried, but least he knows how pressurised I'm feeling and is gonna try!
> 
> Ugh it just feels very anti climax like we've just had a major major talk, but not really resolved!
> 
> Need to go read jokes or summat to try calm the crying! He knows how I feel now and really listened I just gotta hope he takes it on board!

Sorry that you had a fight :( 
I know you didn't get anything resolved, but is there really a good solution? I think it might be one of those ones where you end up picking the solution that you hate the least, rather than a good solution... 
I know mostly when my DH and I fight, we never really solve anything... oh not to mention he NEVER fights with me, just stares at me when I yell... it's quite infuriating!!!

Welcome to the Newbies!


----------



## CharlieKeys

awww yaaaay Lucyjo!! What a lovely surprise!! 

Phineas - I wish I knew what to say :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

Phineas, That does sound like a frustrating situ, I hope something does get resolved, even as Sarah says, it's the solution that you hate the least... :hugs:

LucyJo, I'm so glad he's okay! I was hoping that it would be something like that, but I totally understand why you were upset, I would've gone a bit crazy! Great news about the job though! And enjoy your day today & your spa & weekend in Cornwall! Amazing!


----------



## lillio

Glad alls ok Lucy! 

Poor Phineas, I'm no help but big hugs xx


----------



## phineas

Thanks girls :hugs: lol glad he doesn't fight with me cause normally we can spend hours screaming and then not talk for a night! Was nice to both be able to say our peace and still go to bed together not fighting! 

Although he hasn't said any more bout the job I really am not giving in on it! I'll text him in a lil while again and tell him I don't want him to take it, hopefully he'll listen lol 

Lucy glad thinks r ok, I too woulda just cried especially cause of how worried u were! Hope ye get to enjoy today instead!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ugh! Went to bed at a reasonable hour, about 11:30pm, after feeling quite drained. Dozed right off. Up at 4:00am. Lay there for half hour. Go eat cereal. Lay back in bed for another hour. Give up. :( I know that by noon at work today I'm going to be very very sorry that I'm awake right now.


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh that sucks Oh_so! :( Can you take a long lunch break and have a nap?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Oh that sucks Oh_so! :( Can you take a long lunch break and have a nap?

I wish. I have a long day today, booked an instrument at work all day so need to use the time because otherwise I won't get this week's work done (it's booked up the rest of the week). Boo! I'm feeling tired but I just can't sleep now. I am not sure if I should just head up to work now or try to relax for the next couple hours. ?? :wacko:


----------



## SarahDiener

Hang in there! I wish I could tell you to load up on coffee!.. :(


----------



## loopylou86

Hi can you put me down for 10th pls and it's a girl :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerS

So frustrated. Theoretically I'm moving to Wales on Sunday but my husband, who has been over there working for the past month, still hasn't gotten everything together so he can move into the house we are supposed to be moving into. I can't book his flight or our ferry until he does. I can't cancel our utilities over here until I know for sure. I'm so stressed. My parents are planning to come up and help me pack but until we actually know I'm definitely moving there is no point in them coming and now if he gets things sorted out I'll only have 3 days to sort everything. I know he's really busy with work, but they gave him one working day's notice to start a job in a different country and he made it clear that he'd need to take the time to sort accommodation once he got there, which they had no problem agreeing to, but as soon as he starts a job everything else flies out of his head. I'm supposed to be seeing a Welsh midwife on Monday so I can get registered ASAP and now I don't even know that I'll have moved or if I'll be moving at all. I've been told today that my iron levels are too low and I'm sure the stress has contributed to it.

At least I passed my second GCT, gestational diabetes runs in my family so the hospital were keeping a close check on my glucose levels. I've already become unable to consume dairy in pregnancy, if I had to go on a dairy free, diabetes, pregnancy diet I'm not sure there would be anything left for me to eat.

Also on the positive side I found us a perfect car for transporting our two dogs and an all terrain pram. And I got an ideal sized travel crate for the dogs to keep them safe and comfortable while travelling, which arrived today. I'm including a photo of them testing it out and then looking a bit depressed when they saw the camera, as they guessed that meant I wasn't actually taking them anywhere. Just because it looks cute and cheers me up. :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Can you do any of it yourself? I know there are things I have to do for my DH or they wont get done :dohh:. Can you get the number of the landlord or anything and organise the move without him? Obviously it'd be better if he just did it, but perhaps it'll be done faster and you'll be able to relax some more if you do it. :hugs:

Grats on your GCT test!!!

And good ol' springers :D


----------



## SarahDiener

So i've been off my antihistamines for 5 days, I'm sneezing like crazy right now and my mind feels like it's filled with water or in dream land.... But weirdo I've also developed this red patch on my face, it's flaking and I think I have it on my scalp too, it's itchy :( I'm really hoping it's eczema, although I've never had it before. On the other side I'm scared I have ring worm or have developed psoriasis :(.

Reason I have been off them is I have an allergy/lung appointment tomorrow.

Also, I just bended back my nail and gave myself a blood blister :(


----------



## phineas

Think there is summat in the waters girls seems like a stressful/emotional time for us all! 

Oh_so I feel the tiredness pain! It's always on nights u know u need to get the rest. Personally I'd just go if u can and try pace urself as best. Take ur time and stay safe, take little breaks and walk round to keep u going! 

Springer well done on the test, glad u passed. I've mine next week and getting nervous! But if I have it I'll just have to deal with it! As for ur oh, I find when I'm not with him oh can't multi task and if he's concentrating on work I can guarantee hell forget summat I need him to do! I agree with Sarah can u do anything from ur side? Or give him a deadline for a small task and work from there? 

Sarah hopefully u can get back on them tabs soon. Also ring worm is very obvious, google pics and ull know straight away. DS got it 2 years ago and it was super obvious that's what it was! Have u changed any of ur powders or creams? Get some sudocream on it, and keep it from drying really bad! 
Ouch on the nail bending tho, has to be one of the sorest things ever!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I didn't really think it would be ring worm, wasn't itchy enough. Also I had to deal with it with the horses back in the day, although fur always makes things look different .


----------



## Beankeeper

:hugs: hugs all round ladies, seems like nobody's having the best day!
I've been moping around this morning in some sort of funk so decided to call my sister & meet her & her 4-year-old at the beach this afternoon to cheer me up... And now it's raining :-/ Might just have to do coffee instead!


----------



## lillio

Bad days all round I think, DH has finally finished our DIY downstairs, out the front and out the back... it's gorgeous! Spend the last few days scrubbing cupboards and drawers etc and organising like a maniac... again it's gorgeous! So to finish it off today I did all the surfaces and floors etc... meticulously. I'd been working so hard and I got a bit hot and just as I was finishing the last inches of the kitchen I came over all funny, stood up and projectile vomited over the lot!!! Floor, skirting boards, cupboard doors EVERYTHING! I'm gonna have to start again... I might cry! Please tell me SOMEONE is having a good day lol?!? x


----------



## MommaBarry

kelkel, ceticmum, slm2012, loopylou I got you ladies added. ( i hope that was everyone) Welcome :hugs:

Springer your pups are so cute!!!

Lucy, I was telling OH I was hoping your OH was going to show up at your job or something with the nicest suprise. I was worried. Im so happy that nothing was wrong and that was an awesome suprise!

Sarah, Im feeling you on the allergies. My nose is running like a facut and my eyes itch like crazy. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

AFM One final down, two to go. Last nights presentation went well...I hope. Wont know my grades for at least a week which is frustrating! Today will be spent studying for tomorrows final as well as finishing up a few assignments for the class. And tonight is my sons open house at school. Get to go and meet his teacher. I cant believe school is already starting back up for them! As of thursday, no more sleeping past 7 for this momma.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, my goodness, ladies! Things are rough in November-town. lol! I was lucky enough to get a nap in from about 7:15 to 8:15. I am still dead tired, though, and the day has just begun. Ouf! I must say, though, it sounds like a lot of us have more serious problems to contend with. 

I'll add to the list of woes, though, and say that my knees are really starting to hurt with t his extra 40 lbs. :( I wish the end were in sight, but 3 months left is SO long! I think by the end I'll barely be able to make it to work. I don't like this idea at all since I don't get much maternity leave as it is. Disability is pretty junk, too, I'd barely be taking home any money at all. Boo hiss, USA, and your cruddy treatment of the pregnant!


----------



## SarahDiener

lillio said:


> I'd been working so hard and I got a bit hot and just as I was finishing the last inches of the kitchen I came over all funny, stood up and projectile vomited over the lot!!! Floor, skirting boards, cupboard doors EVERYTHING! I'm gonna have to start again... I might cry! Please tell me SOMEONE is having a good day lol?!? x

I couldn't help but LOL! This made my day! Sorry about your cupboards though :(



oh_so_blessed said:
 

> I'll add to the list of woes, though, and say that my knees are really starting to hurt with t his extra 40 lbs. :( I wish the end were in sight, but 3 months left is SO long! I think by the end I'll barely be able to make it to work. I don't like this idea at all since I don't get much maternity leave as it is. Disability is pretty junk, too, I'd barely be taking home any money at all. Boo hiss, USA, and your cruddy treatment of the pregnant!

 Yes boo :( Maybe your insurance covers physio? Strengthen your legs up a bit to cope with the weight??


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Well, I've been going to the pool trying to strengthen them up. I know it works because I feel the muscles working and can feel them later, too. We do have physio, but i think it's a 40$ copay each session which is really too much. I did this when I broke my wrist, though, as it was definitely necessary. 

Poor lillio's deck/cabinets. That sounds awful. :( Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Wow, that's about what we pay in NZ WITHOUT Insurance! and 15$ with.. and it used to be free! 
Well they'd probably just get you doing squats anyway(bum exercises, which you can do on your own! Just make sure when you do them you don't let your knee go past you foot (if you don't know what I mean and you want to do it just google squats, they'll explain).


----------



## phineas

Sarah we used to get it from lambs... It's really a Mank think ta have ha!

lillio oh my god u poor thing! I can just imagine ur face! I'd claim sickness and make oh help! 

Oh so glad u got a snooze! I only said to oh the other night as much as I'm enjoying my bump I'm really looking forward to gettin my appetite back and loosing the weight! I lost 6 stone after I had DS so I know I can do it (put it all back on over few years with the implanon tho :() 

MommaB glad ur exam went well hope the others go just as well! DS is back to school in 2 weeks, cannot believe the summers nearly over! Even tho I love the winter not looking forward to DS being stuck in, he's loving the lil bitta freedom he got this summer!


----------



## SarahDiener

I can't wait to lose it :( My legs look HORRIBLE! I think I've put about 6cm (4inches?) on my butt alone! I did manage to lose a KG(2lbs?) this week though. Just from eating how I should be eating instead of being bad :/.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I admit it, I had about 1/4 cup of Ben and Jerry's Creme Brulee ice cream last night. I know I could do better, but it's so gooood! :p 

Phineas, good to hear you lost so much. I am really hoping I can lose all of this. With 12 weeks left and putting on an average of 1.5-2lb per week looks like my total weight gain if I stay at this pace will be about 60 lbs! :O


----------



## phineas

I don't think I've put on anywhere other than belly and boobs (well all my trousers still fit round my legs anyways, but it's making me notice my weight every where! I just wanna have the energy to get up and go for my walk and eat a dinner.. Sounds easy but pfft it's not! In a way I kinda hope I get given out to tomorro might make me try rein In my weight! 

Oh so I found it easier to loose baby weight than I did normal weight! Hoping then with our wedding next year I'll get off my bum and get motivated!


----------



## Wandering

Ive suddenly got stretch marks all over my thighs and legs so im so paranoid that thats where im putting on weight.. thats the last place i want to put on weight! I dont feel like i look a lot bigger tho :S so hopefully i dont! I cant wait to slim back down and tone up after giving birth though. Im determined to be motivated!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, I gain a lot in the butt/thighs, too, Wandering. I am looking extra womanly. lol!


----------



## sexysmurf

Looks like we're all having a rough time lol nearly over though ladies the heat doesn't help been a nightmare trying to sleep plus izzy found her way to my sciatic nerve the other day and I was virtually under house arrest for 48 hours hmmpph easing slightly now
Little bit good news though my mums cancer is non aggressive slow growing so the outlook is really good atm . Bad news the dishwasher packed up I had a swimming pool in my kitchen hmmpphh and my gtt is on Thursday they've put me straight on the 3 hour test oh well gets it over an done with I guess Lucyjo your story made me cry it was so lovely xx just a question though u remember me saying my midwife had me measuring 3 weeks ahead ?? Strangest thing I actually now look like I've given birth !!! I think I would have noticed !!! My bump has dissapeared almost OH thinks she may have turned and dropped I do feel a little better and not as 'pregnant ' it's just weird ! Take care ladies lets hope the next few weeks are better xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Woah, that's crazy sexysmurf!


----------



## MrsBertie

Thought I'd join back in - totally lost track of this thread several times over! I didn't think id put on much weight other than my bump and boobs until the other night when OH came to bed and was pushing my bum. I asked him why he was poking/ pushing my bum and he burst out laughing saying sorry I thought it was one of your pillows! Oh well you have to laugh I guess.
In other news we went to had our 3D scan on saturday and they have confirmed its a little girl :pink: :happydance:
However she was in the worst possible position for them to get any good 3d stuff so we have a couple of pics of what they managed to get of her face and we are booked in to go back next tuesday (praying she turns around and shows us her little face).


----------



## SarahDiener

MrsBertie said:


> Thought I'd join back in - totally lost track of this thread several times over! I didn't think id put on much weight other than my bump and boobs until the other night when OH came to bed and was pushing my bum. I asked him why he was poking/ pushing my bum and he burst out laughing saying sorry I thought it was one of your pillows! Oh well you have to laugh I guess.
> In other news we went to had our 3D scan on saturday and they have confirmed its a little girl :pink: :happydance:
> However she was in the worst possible position for them to get any good 3d stuff so we have a couple of pics of what they managed to get of her face and we are booked in to go back next tuesday (praying she turns around and shows us her little face).

Congrats on your little girl! 
Haha to you OH!


----------



## Beankeeper

Well my day turned out pretty good (but exhausting!). The rain was awful on the way to the beach but by the time I'd parked it had eased off & turned into a lovely sunny day! Had great fun frolicking on the beach & paddling in the sea with my niece & playing at the park. I am well & truly worn out now though. DH is ordering pizza so by tomorrow I'll prob have put on about a tonne in weight!


----------



## MommaBarry

I know we shouldnt stress about weight since its part of pregnancy, but I just read something really depressing.

I was lookin ahead at 28 weeks pregnancy, and it was talking about being in the third tri. It said expect to gain about 11lbs this trimester. I started at 113, now im up to 138 (which is what they wanted me to gain my entire pregnancy) that would put me at 149. I swear if I go over 150 im going to puke!

Ok, end of depressing news. I must switch my way of thinking.

Here is the positive. I am healthy and so is my baby. I am able to have kids that is a blessing. I wanted a baby and thats what im going to have. If I dont keep myself in check on what I should be thankful for, I go insane thinking of the negative. From this point on im only focusing on the positive. Backaches, leg cramps, weight gain (for some lack of) sleepless nights, heartburn, and financial struggles are nothing compared to the love and happiness this baby will bring into our lives. In the end she is worth every stretch mark in the world. I sacrifice my body to give life to her and would do it all over again and again.

Cheesy much ^ :haha:


----------



## phineas

Really good news bout ur mam sexysmurf that really is the news u need to hear! As for ur dishwasher ... Boo! I wanted a dishwasher for xmass but oh claims we have no where for it.. Meanie! I'm doing the 3 hour fasting one straight up too! As for ur bump hmm that's weird! Be interesting to see when ur measured again will it be different! I just seem to be moving up not down! 

Mrsbertie I had to giggle bout ur oh.. Although I prob woulda cried if my oh said that even tho it wasn't meant in a mean way! Hopefully ur lil girl turns!

Bean glad u had a nice day, and hopefully being worn out will help u sleep! Enjoy ur pizza all that running round today worked off some of the cals ul use!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, MommaBarry, don't feel too bad if you breach the 150 barrier. I have read that most women shed this weight. I wouldn't stress over it, it's not worth beating yourself up over. If it makes you feel better, compare yourself favorably to me. :) I had gained the 25 recommended pounds by 20 weeks. :/ lol! You're absolutely right, it will all be worth it. I am so overjoyed to have this baby boy. The heartburn I've been wrestling all day is worth it. lol!


----------



## feldawn

first time to this thread.... i am due november 17th with a baby girl :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, I started over 150! God I hope the extra doesn't stay there after birth!

But on a positive note, my leg seems a lot better, so I should be able to get back into dancing and running and things after birth too! :)


----------



## Jazavac

Sarah, the redness on your face could as well be lack of your antihistamines, or, well, just an allergic reaction. I've had it before. 

I'll have another official weigh-in tomorrow at the Dr. office, along with my glucose test. I think I should be around 5.5 kilos heavier than my starting weight, so I guess that's okay (that's just barely over 12lbs). It still bothers me, though, because I just don't like seeing any increase at all. I worked way too hard to actually shed my weight (I'm down about 100-120 lbs from where I was about 4.5 years ago). I'm not noticing any weight gain anywhere but the boobs and belly, but we'll see. There are still some months to go...


----------



## Beankeeper

I started at weeelllllll over 150 lbs.... I'm hoping breast feeding will help me lose a few after the baby is born. I've only gained 1 kg (2/3lbs) so far during pregnancy though.

I guess the best thing to focus on as having a healthy pregnancy & keeping hydrated/eating well (avoid pizza hahaha!!).


----------



## SarahDiener

5.5kg is probably all baby, water, water retention, extra blood and some boobs. I'd just say keep up the good work! You're doing so well!! And I'm jealous...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

feldawn said:


> first time to this thread.... i am due november 17th with a baby girl :)

Welcome and congrats! :flower:


----------



## MommaBarry

feldawn said:


> first time to this thread.... i am due november 17th with a baby girl :)

Welcome :hugs: I got you added to the list


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome to all the new ladies!

I keep forgetting to do a proper welcome post over and over again. I keep checking the thread from work and then, uhm, I get lost. Work + baby brain = poop. :lol:


----------



## heyyydayyy

I'm just jumping over from 2nd tri....I'm due November 15th with a little girl! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

heyyydayyy said:


> I'm just jumping over from 2nd tri....I'm due November 15th with a little girl! :)

Welcome:hugs: got you added!


----------



## tabitha561

I cant believe I have alittle over 12 weeks left.. or less depending on when I have him Where has all the time go?? I still havent gained a single pound lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

tabitha561 said:


> I cant believe I have alittle over 12 weeks left.. or less depending on when I have him Where has all the time go?? I still havent gained a single pound lol

Well, I was 3 weeks early and over 9 lbs, so maybe my baby will be early, too! My mom was so lucky I came early, I was already huge. lol!


----------



## phineas

Any one else get nervous for check ups? Last time I went I started bleeding as I was there, and think I'm now stressing over it! I know baby's grand he's thumping me right now like always.. But think I'm just nervous cause the bleeding came from no where last time!hmm this could be why I've been emotional too and not realising it! 

Still have swelling in my feet too, so hope my bp stays well behaved!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm always nervous, but not much of anything happens physically.

I'm mildly scared my BP will be messed up tomorrow due to all the panic related to my glucose test (I'm like seriously scared of vomiting to the point where I go nuts if I anticipate it).


----------



## Beankeeper

I have the midwife tomorrow & am worrying about my blood pressure too. It's always been on the higher side of normal... And I'm wondering if I'll have to have the GT test soon as I'm overweight, but no one has mentioned it yet. 

Phineas, when was your last bleed? I had bleeding at 7 weeks and at 15 weeks so I know how stressful & upsetting it can be :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Bean I had no problems or cramps, went in for my scan at 20 weeks and as I was sitting there I started bleeding! Had really bad dark dark brown clots all that day and major bad back ache but cause I had a scan and nothing showed up I was told to wait it out! The pic I got of baby tho is front on and he looks so sad it's like he's pouting! I'm only 
Worried bout bp cause had high bp with DS and ended up in hosp for a month! I've my gtt either next week or the following week and I'm nervous too! I think I'm measuring big so hoping its just way baby is!


----------



## destynibaby

had a great ultrasound today! ive been having growth scans every 2 weeks cause my little guy's abdomen is measuring small. today showed improvement!!! not a whole lot but a step in the right direction. good enough to where they want me back in 3 weeks instead of 2!
had my glucose test last tuesday-- they said i would only hear something if i needed further testing.. havent heard anything so i called and its normal at 103!!
today has been awesomeeee


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, are you girls normally nervous at doctor's offices, or just with the baby? They are only there to help you. Nothing to be afraid of. They can't do anything you don't let them do, and all the monitoring is so we can know what's going on. :) If you have GD, they will help. If you have high BP, they will help. It will all be okay. 

Jaz, I know you're nervous about the GTT, just try not to psych yourself out. It's gross, but it's totally doable. Especially if you're eating first and have just an hour. I promise you'll be okay. :) 

I've got a check-up tomorrow, too. Seems like a big day for the November ladies. I wish they'd give me a scan! :(


----------



## tabitha561

Im getting a 4d scan I think :) My GTT is not for another week or so cant wait till its over with lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

tabitha561 said:


> Im getting a 4d scan I think :) My GTT is not for another week or so cant wait till its over with lol

Nice! I wish I was getting a 4D, too! I'll live vicariously through you!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm not nervous at doctor's offices at all. It's just nausea-related things that freak me out!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I'm not nervous at doctor's offices at all. It's just nausea-related things that freak me out!

Oh, I hear you. I get motion sickness something fierce. Can't sit in the backseats of cars, or even be a passenger if the roads are winding. I absolutely abhor nausea. My guess is that like me you'll get through 2/3 of the drink begrudgingly before the last 1/3 is tough to get down. But, I got it down, and I'm a weakie stomach-wise. GL!


----------



## phineas

I'm never nervous at drs appts think it's just cause last time I went in fine and within 5 mins of being there I was bleeding and it didn't stop until the next day!... Baby E il do without that this time please lol DS asked of well have to wait as long as we had before.. Sorry Hun but yup probably! Wouldn't mind a scan either tho... Doubt I'll be that lucky! Ha


----------



## SarahDiener

I had higher BP last time, 140/70 I believe, Normally I'm 120/60. 

Good luck today Jaz~!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh Phin, that must've been really scary! But at least you've had nothing since, which is really positive. I does scare you though right? I think that's where a lot of my work stress stems from, as my last bleed happened at work after a busy weekend when I was most definitely overdoing it!

I'm not usually too bad at docs/midwife, but since my stressy episodes I've not been great. And I tend to get a bit stressed right before they take my BP, and then it'll come down a bit when I've relaxed. Hey ho, you're right though Oh_So, they're there to help...


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya all!

Just reading your posts. Does anyone find when they go to the docters you forget who knows better the docter or the babyandbump girls lol 
Sometimes I feel like I know to much from the over googling and B&B forum that when I come away I think hmmm don't believe you, even though you have gone through years of training and actually know what you are talking about. lol
:blush: 

Anyone, or probably just me?


----------



## SarahDiener

Yep I get you! I don't get it so much from the doctor, but I definitely get it at my birthing class! 

I'm getting mad :/ I had my allergy appointment today at 8.45. We managed to get in to see the doctor at 9.30. Then waited until 10.40 waiting for a test to be done. At which stage it was too late and my DH had to go supervise an exam at the uni(he's my translator!). So we had to rebook... Which of course isn't until monday. So now I have to go another 5 days without antihistamines.
I don't get why they have to be so f-ing disorganised and slow at German doctor offices! I spent 2 hours there and I wasn't even half done!!!:growlmad: 
I should just let it go, I can't change anything, they aren't going to magically change because it pisses me off...


----------



## phineas

Woohoo Ive only put on 4.2 kg in 26 weeks! Meaning I lost 1kg since last week... Woop! Bp perfect on the lower end of what I normally am, and no blood or infection! Baby moved and is lying head down instead of side ways which I knew I don't get bladder kicks often now! And got to hear its heartbeat! A lot slower than I ever heart DS's! 

I agree I don't really ask questions unless I need help or care, easier to just ask bnb! 

Sarah is say ur raging over ur tests. Hard to just say oh well but I agree try not stress out too much. Get ur oh to book the day off so no matter what u will get it done!


----------



## Themonkey

SarahDiener said:


> Yep I get you! I don't get it so much from the doctor, but I definitely get it at my birthing class!
> 
> I'm getting mad :/ I had my allergy appointment today at 8.45. We managed to get in to see the doctor at 9.30. Then waited until 10.40 waiting for a test to be done. At which stage it was too late and my DH had to go supervise an exam at the uni(he's my translator!). So we had to rebook... Which of course isn't until monday. So now I have to go another 5 days without antihistamines.
> I don't get why they have to be so f-ing disorganised and slow at German doctor offices! I spent 2 hours there and I wasn't even half done!!!:growlmad:
> I should just let it go, I can't change anything, they aren't going to magically change because it pisses me off...



It's not just german doctors that are slow... I always check in early and make sure my morning is clear when I go in and take a big book :( the vintage gossip magazines don't get any more appealing the longer one waits


----------



## SpringerS

Woohooo!!!!! The house is sorted, my husband is moving in tonight and will be back here Friday night so we can move Sunday. My parents are on their way and I only have 3 more things to cancel.


----------



## Beankeeper

Ugh! Sarah, that sucks! I'm sorry that you've got to go longer without your tabs :hugs:

Yay to good dr/midwife appointments Phin! Mine went pretty well too, measuring on target, my BP was fine, babt's HB was 132... Happy days!

Just a question though, see when your midwife/doc is measuring your fundal height, how low down to they measure? Is it right to your pubic bone?!


----------



## Beankeeper

Yay springer! That's exciting news!


----------



## Wandering

Im not sure beankeeper!

Ive spent all day watching One born every minute/The midwives.. Im weirdly excited for labour!


----------



## whatwillbex

Wandering said:


> Im not sure beankeeper!
> 
> Ive spent all day watching One born every minute/The midwives.. Im weirdly excited for labour!


Me too I'm really excited (you can tell i'm a first timer!) I will have my bags packed and will be waiting outside the hospital on my due date! I'm ready to go where do you want me lol:happydance:


----------



## keepholdingon

Can I get myself added? I'm due Nov 21st based on LMP but Nov 16 based on anatomy scan. Not sure which one to put up there! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added keepholingon. Welcome
I put you down as the 16th since it seems most docs go by your anatomy scan. My actual due date LMP is the 12th but the docs put me down as the 9th according to my scan.


----------



## MommaBarry

I am going to MIA until friday. I have my last two finals and they are hard ones. 

So to any new ladies welcome!!

I will get you added asap! But please feel free to join in the conversations and you may need to remind me if I overlook you still needing to be added after this weekend. As you can see this thread has lots of posts and its hard to get caught up sometimes :haha: 

Hope you all have a wonderful next few days!! :flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

Good Luck Momma! 

Birthing class tonight, It's quite slow... DH has already complained of being bored of it!
Also, midwife tomorrow!


----------



## BeckaBoo88

Ahhhh third tri at last!! The home straight!! Where has the time gone ladies??!! Xxxx


----------



## Beankeeper

Good luck MommaBarry!


----------



## Bookity

Keepholdingon, do you mean your 20(ish) week scan or did you have an early dating u/s? If it's 20 weeks, I expect you still go by your LMP. What date is your doc going by?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hi everyone!! :hi: I finally made it over here! I am due Nov 14 with a handsome baby boy. Yay team :blue:! lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Got you added keepholingon. Welcome
> I put you down as the 16th since it seems most docs go by your anatomy scan. My actual due date LMP is the 12th but the docs put me down as the 9th according to my scan.

Anatomy scan at 20w? I have heard that after 12 weeks these are pretty inaccurate. We had a dating scan at 8w and the date made sense since we hadn't been dtd that much around that time. By 12 weeks baby was already measuring a full week ahead, same at 20w, and all fundal height measurements have been a full week ahead, too- actually a little more today. Still, they are going by the original 8w dating scan, which we really do think is accurate. Eh, if he comes a week early maybe they were wrong. lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Adding myself also to the list of good Dr. appts today. Little man had a heartbeat of 135-140, she felt all around which hurt a bit, but she said she thinks he's head-down right now. Fundal height is a little off, but within the 2 cm (measuring 29.5 cm). 

My blood pressure was 100/52, they went over my sugars from the GD test and we were in really good shape, nowhere near borderline. Iron had checked out, too. All is well. Only issue? Gained 8 lbs in the last month. DOH! I did take a vacation, so that might have had something to do with it, but I have been just gaining like crazy this pregnancy. Ouf! 

We went over my birth plan, and she said most of what I wrote was all pretty standard there (delayed cord clamping, no induction at < 41 weeks without good reason, immediate skin-to-skin with baby, etc.) so we're in good shape! I figure if I get to 41 weeks I'll probably be wanting induction at that point anyhow. lol!

Oh! Think this is my last week as an eggplant, finally! :p 84 days left. woohoo!!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

pixxie1232001 said:


> Hi everyone!! :hi: I finally made it over here! I am due Nov 14 with a handsome baby boy. Yay team :blue:! lol

yay! Another little mini man. Congrats and welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## gubeedal

November 12 here! And I'm team pink ;) 

Also plan on being a breast feeding, cloth diapering, baby food making crunchy mama. :)


----------



## Nikki_lou

Finally on the home stretch yay! Im due nov 14th and team yellow!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hi Gubee & Nikki, welcome to the November group. :) 

Gubee, I think that's great that you're going granola. I wish I had a laundry system, I'd be in for cloth, too. Instead I think we're going to try some of the more eco-friendly disposables and see how they work out for us. I'm so in love with the good cloth diapers, though... I envy you! 

We'll probably be making our own baby food, too, eventually. Starting on breastmilk as well, looking quite forward to breastfeeding actually. 

Nikki, ikwym! So glad we're on the home stretch, too! :D


----------



## SarahDiener

oh_so_blessed said:


> Hi Gubee & Nikki, welcome to the November group. :)
> 
> Gubee, I think that's great that you're going granola. I wish I had a laundry system, I'd be in for cloth, too. Instead I think we're going to try some of the more eco-friendly disposables and see how they work out for us. I'm so in love with the good cloth diapers, though... I envy you!
> 
> We'll probably be making our own baby food, too, eventually. Starting on breastmilk as well, looking quite forward to breastfeeding actually.
> 
> Nikki, ikwym! So glad we're on the home stretch, too! :D

I'm doing BF, reusables, and making my own baby food. Actually, I can't imagine not making my own baby food, but I am really into cooking :)


----------



## Jazavac

One more good dr appointment today.

Don't know my glucose levels yet (waiting to hear from them any minute now), but I did live through the test. :lol: It was disgusting, but I wasn't really feeling too unwell, or anything. I just thought I could walk on the ceilings for a while. :rofl:

The little guy is 1044 grams, which is about 2.3 lbs and measures where he should be. Pregnancy is labeled low risk and we're overall doing good. Hopefully nothing glucose-related will mess this up. His heart rate was 146 and my blood pressure was 110/64. I've gained exactly two pounds (900 grams) over the course of one month, so I was happy with that. And they didn't complain either.

Got no pictures of the little guy, though. He's kind of too big for something that makes sense and, at the same time, just didn't want to cooperate. It kind of looked like he hated the scan, too.


MommaBarry, good luck with the exams!


----------



## Jazavac

Cloth diapers, breastfeeding and homemade baby food here, too. The majority of foods we eat are cooked at home, so I can't really imagine feeding the baby anything else.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I seem to have missed sooo much on here as I've been soo busy clearing the spare room to make the nursery! Almost done with the clearing, next will be to order the furniture, bedding set and accessories then to set up! I'm really getting excited now! 

Also had growth scan this afternoon and she is just gorgeous! she is measuring a bit bigger than my dates (a week bigger than my original dates)but dont think they are changing my dates again. Was really good to see her moving while I felt it! She is really getting big now and weighs 1.3kgs / 2.9lbs 
Hope she is not going to be a really big baby!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hun - thing I learnt about baby weights given at scans is they can be a lb or 2 off either way. She may also have just had her growth spurt so by the time you get to say 34 weeks, she'll have slowed down etc :) Do you need another scan?


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Charlie! 
I dont think I will have another scan unless they have further concerns. I wouldn't mind seeing her again. will just have to wait and see what happens


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yay, Jaz, so glad to hear you were okay and got through it. I hope your levels are spot on! Also nice to hear that you had a good check-up. It's a good day after a bad day for the November ladies, looks like. lol! 

I'm with you Sarah, we don't buy canned/jarred food for us, why for baby? I also can't imagine feeding him that icky cereal junk-- why get the baby used to carb loading? lol!

skweek, happy for you on your nursery. I don't have a nursery, per say, but we're definitely going to set the crib up, etc, in the next few weeks. Need to wash all these baby clothes and get them put up. Still have a stocklist of stuff to buy, probably going to start trying to make a good go at that next month. Probably need to get the hospital bag started soon, too!


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm hoping to breast feed too, and I have a stash of cloth nappies, so will see how I get on with them, but I can imagine I'll be using some disposables to start with while I adjust, and maybe have some in my change bag for trips away.
I'll prob make baby food while I'm still on maternity but I'll see how I go when I'm back at work.


----------



## phineas

Welcome girls :D

Glad all appointments went well today! Hopefully everyone's having better day today than yest! I'm still emotional but I'm holding on! 


Oh so fh was measured just under my bump so on pubic bone! Wasn't as sore as some times I had it done with DS, but head def down my vjj feels like some one whacked me and so much pressure when walking.. God baby move up for another while we've another 13 weeks ha


----------



## skweek35

Has anyone started washing the baby clothes yet? Is it too early to start now with washing and ironing all the baby clothes! 
I have a ton of clothes for her in all sorts of ages ranges - small baby to 18 months! Help!!


----------



## Beankeeper

skweek35 said:


> Has anyone started washing the baby clothes yet? Is it too early to start now with washing and ironing all the baby clothes!
> I have a ton of clothes for her in all sorts of ages ranges - small baby to 18 months! Help!!

I don't see anything wrong with starting to wash things now as your nursery is ready. We've still got a long way to go before our nursery is done, so there's no point in us starting yet.


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, got my glucose results.

102, which is not even remotely close to bad! (In Europe, or at least Croatia, it'd be 5.7)

Yay yay!


----------



## Beankeeper

Woohoo Jaz! That's great news.
I had bloods taken today, and she mentioned that it would be getting checked for sugars but I didn't have to fast or take a drink. Anyone else have this? Maybe if the sugars are high then I'll have to do the GT test?


----------



## Bookity

Really hope I can breastfeed "from the source" this time around. With DD1 I pumped for almost 6 months. A combination of issues and my own anxiety made bfing too difficult for me the first time around.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Phineas, I hear you on the head-down baby. My bump is quite low and when I get up I feel like I need to support it. Not to mention the hundred pees a day. 

Bookity, GL with the breastfeeding. We're all here for you! :) It's good that even with the anxiety you still managed to give baby the benefits of breastmilk. Good for you! :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I just ordered a sheepskin baby comforter. It'll be here on Friday. I watched a video of a baby doing tummy time on this thing and couldn't resist. I had seen one at a local store and thought that seemed so nice. I want baby to be super comforted after he leaves my (very!) cushy womb. lol! 

If you want to see the video look here on Amazon and just page down it will be the review you'll see on bottom with the video. Such a cute little baby boy! 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007CS4AY/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2T1_SC_dp_1


----------



## linz143

Just had my GTT test today as well. Haven't gotten the results back from it yet, but they did get my blood cell counts back and it looks like I'm now anemic (I wasn't when they tested me back in April). Anyone else find themselves anemic in the 2nd or 3rd trimester? What did your doctor do about it?


----------



## gubeedal

oh_so_blessed said:


> Hi Gubee & Nikki, welcome to the November group. :)
> 
> Gubee, I think that's great that you're going granola. I wish I had a laundry system, I'd be in for cloth, too. Instead I think we're going to try some of the more eco-friendly disposables and see how they work out for us. I'm so in love with the good cloth diapers, though... I envy you!
> 
> We'll probably be making our own baby food, too, eventually. Starting on breastmilk as well, looking quite forward to breastfeeding actually.
> 
> Nikki, ikwym! So glad we're on the home stretch, too! :D




SarahDiener said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> Hi Gubee & Nikki, welcome to the November group. :)
> 
> Gubee, I think that's great that you're going granola. I wish I had a laundry system, I'd be in for cloth, too. Instead I think we're going to try some of the more eco-friendly disposables and see how they work out for us. I'm so in love with the good cloth diapers, though... I envy you!
> 
> We'll probably be making our own baby food, too, eventually. Starting on breastmilk as well, looking quite forward to breastfeeding actually.
> 
> Nikki, ikwym! So glad we're on the home stretch, too! :D
> 
> I'm doing BF, reusables, and making my own baby food. Actually, I can't imagine not making my own baby food, but I am really into cooking :)Click to expand...




Jazavac said:


> Cloth diapers, breastfeeding and homemade baby food here, too. The majority of foods we eat are cooked at home, so I can't really imagine feeding the baby anything else.

Actually, my husband recently got a washing machine that someone replaced with a new set. Its the washing machine only, since the dryer went out. Its a smaller one than the one we usually use, so he plans on hooking it up and it will be the "soiled diaper" washing machine ... lol!

I'm the same way when it comes to making our own baby food. We both cook, and I have a MASSIVE garden (we have 40 tomato plants alone) My DH and I always can and store our veggies for the winter and we plan on adjusting the garden next year so that we can feed our LO homegrown stuff as well. 

I just can't justify buying food that I can not only make, but enjoy making, and when it comes to diapers... I can't justify spending that much money on something she is just going to poop in and then throw out. lol!


----------



## sexysmurf

Sat here at the bus stop its ridiculously early going for the full month- Gtt anti d and antenatal app going to have more blood taken than Dracula would steal haven't eaten since midnight can't have coffee it's bloody warm and I'm stil upset from the hissy fit I threw last night as I went through the 'it's my baby my choice' crap at my OH. And before u all start to feel sorry for him he then went to ring MY DAD!!!! (as he was working) to try and talk some sense into me !!!! Needless to say I'm still miffed! So wish me luck xx


----------



## phineas

Omg girls the pressure in my vjj is getting ridiculous! I woke during the night in pain from it and every time I roll in bed I've to lift vjj first! :( please tell me some one else is this bad? Heading to get tabs in a min and just keep taking them! 

Oh woke me all lovey with kisses I just lay in bed let him do the work ha I just couldn't move! 

No ones failed the gtt yet have they? Congrats girls! I've mine on the 27th but dr was a bit shocked I've to get one, said if I've no history of it with DS, not measuring to big etc then he's surprised they r doing it (my bmi is high)! I don't mind doing it tho it'll catch it then if I do! 

As for washing clothes I'm not doing it yet gonna leave it until I'm packing hosp bag! Baby walking across my belly this morning ha kinda cool tho!


----------



## phineas

Sexysmurf :hugs: and good luck take deep breaths or ur bp will be sky high!


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm going to wash them when I get my changing table/drawers. Then pack them all away in there :)


----------



## young_n_proud

What have I missed?? Haven't been on the continued thread yet as I am just now turning the curb into third tri (whoot!!) Though this last week of second tri has been HELL!!

I have been sick with God knows what fever sore throat coughing, hacking, ear ache-the works! I think I did read somewhere that pregnancy lowers your immune system?


----------



## Beankeeper

Phineas, have you told your doc about the pain you're having? Are you sleeping with pillows for support? I really hope it gets easier for you. 
I get pain in my hips but it seems to be resolved y just turning over. I'm definitely finding it harder to move from lying down though. Getting up to pee or even just turning over is much less comfortable, I just feel so heavy!

Young'n'proud, sorry you've been ill, that sucks! Are you feeling any better now? I felt like I was fighting something last week but thankfully it didn't materialise into anything.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah it does :( basically it means we are more likely to get sick, and when we do it can be a lot worse :dohh:


----------



## SarahDiener

So to start a new thread of topic I'm going to bring up Pain relief!!!
Apparently they don't do Gas and Air in Germany. So after saying I didn't want to have an epidural or opiates, my midwife suggested homeopathy! Which I don't in any way subscribe to... So anyway, I have to figure out something in between. I'm all for massage, breathing, pools, balls and what not.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phineas - I asked my midwife about the intense pressure I have. She said that baby is just popping in and out of the pelvis and when I have it for a while, she's engaged for a bit, but then as it disappears sometimes - she pops out. She also said that as it's not the first baby, the pain could also be to looser ligaments/stretched out muscles and baby is therefore pushing down on things which is causing my inner leg pelvis bones to hurt like hell (if you get where I mean?). She said totally normal unless it starts to get accompanied by labour contractions and a bloody show.


----------



## phineas

Yup Charlie exactly what I was told, although seems like he was down there from bout 5 yesterday evening until I dtd this morning! Pressures eased a tad since this morning so think I just have the ligament pain now! I really dont want him engaged from this early full time Im walking like a duck and it kills when I'm sleeping! 

Young and proud hope u feel better soon! I've been lucky and only had the odd sniffle thank god! 

Sarah I had gas and air with DS Nd being honest I threw it away! It made me feel so dizzy and sick! I did use it when I was getting stitched tho! I prob will try gas and air again and if very necessary then the epidural!


----------



## MommaBarry

So I said I was going to stay away until friday, yet here I am :haha:

Got all you new ladies added... welcome!!

YAY Jaz on passing that test!! :happydance:

Sarah did you notice your ticker changed? I think it said your a squash now :happydance:

Last nights final went ok I think. Still waiting on my grades. Tonights final is a doozy. 10 chapter comprehensive review on Pathophysiology :dohh: There are so many things that can go wrong with people and so many ways to treat them how am I ever going to remember all of this!?

Tomorrow is my 28 weeks check-up. Im honestly excited to go. Especially since one of my friends just found out she was preggers and I referred her to my doc. I asked her the other day how she liked her and she said she was great, to bad she is going on maternity leave in November. WHAT!!!!!! My doc never told me she was pregnant or adopting!!!! Now im concerned since she is the only doc I have seen and she is suppose to be doing my c-section. Looks like this doc has some explaining to do tomorrow!!!! Maybe that means she will schedule my section for the last day of October. I would love to have a halloween baby!!


----------



## tabitha561

Im finally 27 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance: Also here is a 27 week bump picture what do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







603567_10151181535837526_375835392_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## oh_so_blessed

A lot going on already here. :) 

Sarah, I don't think they have any gas/air thing here, either. In any case, not sure what it is, but gas at dentists and such make me nauseous so I'm probably better off. I'm also going to try to forego the pain meds and would definitely be open to hearing about your ideas for pain relief. But, yeah, homeopathy. lol! Maybe I'll just sprinkle some magic dust, too. :p At the moment I'm kinda just figuring I'll cope when it happens. Let's hope that's true. haha! The thought of a needle in my spinal column scares me to no end, so if anything I'll end up with IV drugs like demerol, which as I understand it is really not much. 

Tabitha, that's a lovely little bump you've got there. :) 

Gubeedal, 40 tomato plants, wow! I had a tiny garden at my last place, but there is no mechanism for watering at my apt right now. I can't wait until I can garden again one day, though. I found it so calming and rewarding. Oh! I don't know if you use them, but I found out the sealing lids for the ball jars have BPA. You might want to check into that if you are jarring liquids.


----------



## tabitha561

Everyone tells me how teeny I am lol My Mom said I didnt even look pregnant from the front lol I finally had someone ask me what Im having like 2 days ago.... Maybe Ill be the type that didnt look pregnant after having the baby lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

tabitha561 said:


> Everyone tells me how teeny I am lol My Mom said I didnt even look pregnant from the front lol I finally had someone ask me what Im having like 2 days ago.... Maybe Ill be the type that didnt look pregnant after having the baby lol

lol! I wish that was me. I don't think there's any mistaking I'm pregnant. I have a monster bump and I've gained 40 lbs! :wacko: I'm even starting to outgrow some of my preggers clothes. wth?!?:dohh:


----------



## tabitha561

I havent gained anything because i lost 10lbs in the 1st trimester and Im still down 7-8lbs I had to buy smaller materinty clothes than my regular clothes lol Im pretty happy though I gained 75lbs with my daughter... I def think boy pregnancy are totally different than girl pregnancys


----------



## Bookity

tabitha561 said:


> Everyone tells me how teeny I am lol My Mom said I didnt even look pregnant from the front lol I finally had someone ask me what Im having like 2 days ago.... Maybe Ill be the type that didnt look pregnant after having the baby lol

This was me in my last pregnancy. I went back to my pre pregnancy jeans about 2 weeks after DD was born. Don't think I'll be so lucky this time. I'm about the size I was when I gave birth with roughly 14 weeks to go!


----------



## tabitha561

That would be nice lol I actually can still fit into my pre-pregnancy pants lol There a little tight though... I do love my pregnancy pants though


----------



## CharlieKeys

Tabitha - lovely bump!! :) However, I was the opposite to you - I gained LOADS of weight with my blue bumps ... not so much with my pink one :)


----------



## tabitha561

Its crazy how different all our bodies are during pregnancy.. :) I gained like 75lbs with caylee ouch! I think another thing is I eat really healthy... No sodas hardly no sweet etc...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

tabitha561 said:


> Its crazy how different all our bodies are during pregnancy.. :) I gained like 75lbs with caylee ouch! I think another thing is I eat really healthy... No sodas hardly no sweet etc...

I wouldn't say I eat reallllly healthy. I would say that I eat a very natural and varied diet. I cook most things we eat from fresh meats/veggies, all food groups are generally represented. I don't drink soda except on rare occasion that we're out for a burger or something- we certainly don't keep this in the house. I'd say maybe 1 soda every other week. I drank tons of juice first tri, but since then not too much at all. I indulge in the occasional ice cream, but am not generally a sweets person. What I DON'T do is leave myself hungry. I eat when I'm hungry and haven't counted any calories or anything so it must just be quantity is too large. In any case, I'm not stressing over it. I'll stress later, after I've lost the initial pregnancy weight and realize I've got a ton to go. lol! :haha:

I've read not to work out for the first 6 weeks. Is this the general guideline you ladies have followed as well?


----------



## tabitha561

Yeah your not supposed to... I cant wait to start exercising again.. I cut back because I wasnt gaining...Before I got pregnant I lost 100lbs and was walking and running 5-6 miles a day... I miss it a lot...


----------



## SarahDiener

linz143 said:


> Just had my GTT test today as well. Haven't gotten the results back from it yet, but they did get my blood cell counts back and it looks like I'm now anemic (I wasn't when they tested me back in April). Anyone else find themselves anemic in the 2nd or 3rd trimester? What did your doctor do about it?

I'm anaemic, I've just been bumped up to two pills a day. Hopefully my levels start climbing now :/



gubeedal said:


> I'm the same way when it comes to making our own baby food. We both cook, and I have a MASSIVE garden (we have 40 tomato plants alone) My DH and I always can and store our veggies for the winter and we plan on adjusting the garden next year so that we can feed our LO homegrown stuff as well.

I have 1 tomato plant and it's dying :(

Nice bump Tabitha! 

I seem to always miss whole pages of posts... so if what I say always sounds a bit random just ignore me! :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

tabitha561 said:


> Yeah your not supposed to... I cant wait to start exercising again.. I cut back because I wasnt gaining...Before I got pregnant I lost 100lbs and was walking and running 5-6 miles a day... I miss it a lot...

Holy crud. I'm going to have to consult you about an exercise plan when this is all over. lol!


----------



## SarahDiener

oh_so_blessed said:


> tabitha561 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah your not supposed to... I cant wait to start exercising again.. I cut back because I wasnt gaining...Before I got pregnant I lost 100lbs and was walking and running 5-6 miles a day... I miss it a lot...
> 
> Holy crud. I'm going to have to consult you about an exercise plan when this is all over. lol!Click to expand...

I used to work out a lot, yoga 6 days a week, dancing 5 days a week, weights and I was running 3km (which is a lot for me! I'm not a runner!!) on my days off :haha: and then I had my stupid leg thing happen. Coming down from heaps of exercise to none almost killed me :/ really hoping I can get back into it after pregnancy!


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh and yes Momma! I'm a squash!!! I forgot I changed today :D


----------



## tabitha561

Yay for squash! Anyone else feeling great??? I cant believe im feeling really good... Last pregnancy I felt awful.. I have had barely no back no nothing... I wonder if easy pregnancy means easy baby??


----------



## oh_so_blessed

No wonder you're feeling great with that low of weight gain, Tabitha. I am envious!! I've got knee pain, hip pain, and getting up and down I get a bit of inflexibility in the lower spine that has to work itself out as I walk funny for the first minute. lol! Not to mention the baby is uncomfortable when I drastically change positions. But, all that said, I think I'm not too bad off in the end. At least I never suffered morning sickness, don't have spd or diabetes or anything, and I don't seem to be suffering any baby brain. So, all in all, I guess I'm pretty good! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

I had a pretty easy pregnancy with my 1st and he was SO good - the perfect textbook baby/toddler.

Not that great pregnancy with Henry, with regards to back ache and feeling so tired all the time etc and he was a nightmare baby (he had colic, silent reflux etc)

This time around I feel great! It's just this pressure/pelvis ache - so hoping she's going to be more like my first..... *fingers crossed* lol


----------



## destynibaby

Going to order nursery furniture today. Im soooo excited. all ive bought so far is clothes... even with all this.. and all the ultrasounds and ob visits and this and that.. it still doesnt feel real. I honestly dont think it will.. til contractions hit. I feel like 'a baby? where? inside of me? yeah right. aint no human coming out of my foof!" lol


----------



## Beankeeper

Well I've only gained 1kg (2-3lbs) and I feel generally not so good. I was lucky not to get too sick in first tri (only a few times) but have had bad acid reflux/regurgitation in 2nd tri, two episodes of bleeding, my sleep is so unpredictable & my hips ache. I've been soo tired & anxious too. I'm so excited to be having a baby but I really thought I would enjoy pregnancy much more. 
I feel like I'm starting to get a waddle too, so not hot!


----------



## Wandering

CharlieKeys said:


> I had a pretty easy pregnancy with my 1st and he was SO good - the perfect textbook baby/toddler.
> 
> Not that great pregnancy with Henry, with regards to back ache and feeling so tired all the time etc and he was a nightmare baby (he had colic, silent reflux etc)
> 
> This time around I feel great! It's just this pressure/pelvis ache - so hoping she's going to be more like my first..... *fingers crossed* lol

Aw no I hope it doesnt work like this cos ive felt so tired and achey recently! Never mind all the migraines and over heating and feeling faint! Hopefully ill have the perfect baby haha. Your two sons are so cute btw :) 

Destynibaby - Im just starting to do nursery shopping now too. I have a cot and moses basket but want to get some chests of draws and decorative things too. Its finally starting to feel real for me now!


----------



## Beankeeper

destynibaby said:


> Going to order nursery furniture today. Im soooo excited. all ive bought so far is clothes... even with all this.. and all the ultrasounds and ob visits and this and that.. it still doesnt feel real. I honestly dont think it will.. til contractions hit. I feel like 'a baby? where? inside of me? yeah right. aint no human coming out of my foof!" lol

That's really exciting! I've still got a lot of work to do on LO's room before we're ready for that yet. We've chosen a cotbed and will be looking to get a chest of drawers too. It's a small room though so I think that might be enough for us.


----------



## discoclare

Hiya,

Must have missed this thread! Can I please be added? My due date is 1st November and I am team yellow. My name is Clare and I have a 2 year old DD born by emcs. Not sure if this baby will be VBAC yet (my preference) or elective section (consultant's preference).

Ta


----------



## destynibaby

Beankeeper said:


> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> Going to order nursery furniture today. Im soooo excited. all ive bought so far is clothes... even with all this.. and all the ultrasounds and ob visits and this and that.. it still doesnt feel real. I honestly dont think it will.. til contractions hit. I feel like 'a baby? where? inside of me? yeah right. aint no human coming out of my foof!" lol
> 
> That's really exciting! I've still got a lot of work to do on LO's room before we're ready for that yet. We've chosen a cotbed and will be looking to get a chest of drawers too. It's a small room though so I think that might be enough for us.Click to expand...

We have a lot of stuff to do for the nursery too before we even decide to open the boxes for the furniture lol. ive just been so impatient and wanting it soo bad. OH gave me the OK to go ahead and get it even though, we still need to clear out the room, clean the carpet, clean the walls, and paint them. gonna order the crib, changing table, and chest of drawers. gonna get a rocking chair later.


----------



## Beankeeper

destynibaby said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> Going to order nursery furniture today. Im soooo excited. all ive bought so far is clothes... even with all this.. and all the ultrasounds and ob visits and this and that.. it still doesnt feel real. I honestly dont think it will.. til contractions hit. I feel like 'a baby? where? inside of me? yeah right. aint no human coming out of my foof!" lol
> 
> That's really exciting! I've still got a lot of work to do on LO's room before we're ready for that yet. We've chosen a cotbed and will be looking to get a chest of drawers too. It's a small room though so I think that might be enough for us.Click to expand...
> 
> We have a lot of stuff to do for the nursery too before we even decide to open the boxes for the furniture lol. ive just been so impatient and wanting it soo bad. OH gave me the OK to go ahead and get it even though, we still need to clear out the room, clean the carpet, clean the walls, and paint them. gonna order the crib, changing table, and chest of drawers. gonna get a rocking chair later.Click to expand...

A rocking chair would be amazing but I don't think we have the room :-/
Is it bad that I'm relieved that you still have stuff to do?! Actually it's no biggy if things aren't done before baby as s/he will be sleeping in our room to start with so that buys us a little bit more time.


----------



## SarahDiener

destynibaby said:


> Going to order nursery furniture today. Im soooo excited. all ive bought so far is clothes... even with all this.. and all the ultrasounds and ob visits and this and that.. it still doesnt feel real. I honestly dont think it will.. til contractions hit. I feel like 'a baby? where? inside of me? yeah right. aint no human coming out of my foof!" lol

I totally get this! Sometimes I kind of forget im pregnant....
I'm feeling pretty good :) I just did a Yoga class, and I hardly noticed I was pregnant! LOL. And I've put on about 10kgs :(



Beankeeper said:


> A rocking chair would be amazing but I don't think we have the room :-/
> Is it bad that I'm relieved that you still have stuff to do?! Actually it's no biggy if things aren't done before baby as s/he will be sleeping in our room to start with so that buys us a little bit more time.

I'm totally glad I have things to do, I think I'd be even more nutty now if there wasnt still things to think about.
I've just ordered my cot/furniture! I cant wait for it to arrive! I have heaps to put in the drawers :D

I plan to get a chair from Ikea, nothing fancy, but it bounces and is comfy :)

Wecome discoclare! Momma will add you when she can, she has finals atm though.


----------



## MommaBarry

linz im also anemic. All they are having me do is take an iron pill at a different time of day then my prenatal


----------



## MommaBarry

discoclare said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Must have missed this thread! Can I please be added? My due date is 1st November and I am team yellow. My name is Clare and I have a 2 year old DD born by emcs. Not sure if this baby will be VBAC yet (my preference) or elective section (consultant's preference).
> 
> Ta

Got you added....welcome :hugs:

I wish I could have a vbac but docs say nope to that :nope: said I was not a canidate, whatever that means. Def pro's and con's to both. The recovery from VBAC would be much easier than that of a section, but with section there is no labor and you pretty much know when babe is coming, no guessing.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Bean, I'm sorry you're feeling icky this pregnancy. i figured the ickiness was due to weight gain on my part, but if you've hardly gained and still feel all that then maybe not. I definitely hear you on the heartburn. I get it at the oddest times for no apparent reason. Have to lean forward and hold my chest and it feels just awful. :(


----------



## Beankeeper

Hi Clare! Welcome! I think I've seen you commenting on other threads too...


----------



## Bookity

Hope you are able to get the VBAC you want Clare! :)

From what I know of my area it seems pretty impossible to get a doc that will do a VBAC. There aren't many OB's around. My SIL had a c-sec because her daughter was breech and was told that if she had anymore they would have to be c-secs too. :(


----------



## sexysmurf

Hi ladies just to let uknow i passed the Gtt today and just wanted to say its not that bad! The glucose drink tastes like tesco own tropical juice it's not that sickly I was so thirsty by 9 am I actually wanted more! The finger prick baseline bloody stung but apart from that it wasn't the nightmare I'd been dreading . I was allowed to leave the unit for fresh air ect on the understanding I came back if I felt sick or anything I also had the anti d done so my arm is pretty sore. Yes the fasting sucks but it's really worth it to know u and baby are ok best bit is I can go back to the midwife from hell next week with a very satisfying smug assed look on my face plus OH felt sorry for me so he got me a curry for tea xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Other than suffering with back ache after being too active, I can honestly say I am loving this pregnancy and most days I forget that I'm pregnant. Just the movements and slight restriction of movement reminds me of the little girl I'm carrying! 
Thankfully no heartburn and very little reflux here too. 

As for weight gain - not sure - havent stepped on the scales in almost 2 weeks. All my friends and family say I dont look pregnant from behind! Hope they are not just saying that because thats what I would love. 

Yet to order nursery furniture, but are in the process of clearing out all the junk from her room. Hopefully tomorrow will result in an emptier room! At least DF has cleared the cupboard so I can start packing things in tomorrow. We did buy the bedding set today. Just need to decide on which cotbed and dresser/changer to get now. 
SIL has offered us a Brittax B-smart3. Just need to get a car seat and isofix unit for my car now. I would also like the carry cot for the buggy. 
Other than all that just need to pack the hospital bag. Oh and clean the house again! hehe - A mothers jobs are never done!! :haha:


----------



## sexysmurf

Oh also good news is I'm being referred for physio for my back and I can keep on the codeine until I give birth! Downside is because they don't think I'll be able to carry full term I'm being seen by the anethestist to see if I could tolerate an epidural if needs be plus I'm getting a growth scan just in case she gets too big for me to carry so need to be ready in 6 weeks x


----------



## 1eighty

27 weeks today, officially moving on to the 3rd tri boards.

:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Wow, there's a lot going on in this thread. Nice! (Except for the part where all the activity happens on days when I'm stuck working, haha.)

I have to admit I've been feeling pretty damn good from the beginning. No nausea, or at least no vomiting, which is, to me, one of the most important thing. I guess I have some sort of a phobia. Mental case, when it comes to puking, that's what I am. :shrug: I did get some m/s in the evenings early on, but I managed without actual puking. So all's good. 

There are some aches and pains, but nothing really major. I wish I could sleep better, but I'm somehow dealing with it. What I really dislike is work, but part of that, I believe, is the fact I never really liked my job in the first place. At this point, I wish I didn't have to sit at a desk for this many hours a day. :/ 

I lost about way over 100 lbs during the past years (I think it took about 4) leading to this pregnancy, with the last 33 lbs coming off over the course of three months right before my BFP. I probably lost something like 50cm around my waist... so now I'm a bit miffed when it comes to pregnancy weight gain, I have to admit. I still eat healthy and exercise (although not as much), but I've put on something like 11 lbs so far. I hope I won't gain more than 20 total. Luckily, all of it has gone into my belly and boobs, so I feel slightly better about it (I tried on my smallest pre-pregnancy pants yesterday and they fit perfectly, except in the front where I couldn't button them up. But the butt, thighs and everything else still looked perfect, woohoo!). I do prenatal yoga twice a week and I walk as much as I can - it's hard here in our little Midwestern town; everything's suited for drivers. 

As for the pain relief, I plan to go in all natural and ask for nothing. Of course I can predict if I'll really be able to do so, but I try to think positive. We'll see. They talked about all the posibilities in our last birthing class and those options just sound too scary to me. They include nausea and I am so not voluntarily signing up for that. We'll bring in a doula and, even though I don't think homeopathic remedies do much of anything, hell, I'd probably give even fairy dust a shot or two. :lol: I just don't want the real things that'll make me sick (yup, I'm aware of the fact that I might vomit in labour and I'm trying to figure that out...). 


On another note, there's a chance our nursery could be done by the end of, hopefully, next week. Once all that work is completed and the kiddo's furniture assembled, I'll probably start sorting his clothes and other things. Amongst other things, I want to find out what we still don't have (and what I have millions of :lol:). Tomorrow is a huge second hand sale at a local church and I can't wait. The previous one, a few months back, was a huge success: I scored a ton of maternity clothes and some cool things for the baby for like _no money_. Woohoo!


(I bet this is a long post, huh? :lol:)


----------



## Themonkey

Hooray its offical finally going off graveyards at the end of this month! I could do a happy dance


----------



## SarahDiener

Themonkey said:


> Hooray its offical finally going off graveyards at the end of this month! I could do a happy dance

Nice one!!

And Jaz I totally agree, If they can convince me that anything will help and not have side effects like being dizzy/out of it, I'm all for the placebo effect!! Shit they should bottle that stuff :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Question for 2nd time mummies and people who just know things! 

Do I need bibs for BFing? will cloths do, what kind of cloths/towels etc should I get and how many??? Also... wash cloths? is there any reason I can't use small towels(face cloths or bigger) for wash cloths and spit cloths? 

Really sounds like a dumb question, but I just feel like I'm being taken for a ride a bit by the baby product companies :). Although maybe I do need specific things :/


----------



## Beankeeper

Sarah! I'm so glad you asked that! We were going to pick up some bibs the other day, but then DH was like 'do we need them if your bfing?'... I really don't know!


----------



## Beankeeper

Jaz please don't worry about weight gain. From what I've read some woman can easily lose 20-30lbs straight after birth with baby, placenta, fluids, etc. It sounds like you're one of the healthiest pregnant ladies I've ever heard of & if your eating well & going regular excercise (within reason) then you really shouldn't have anything to worry about.
Well done on losing all that weight pre pregnancy though! I'm amazed & a bit jealous!


----------



## SarahDiener

Beankeeper said:


> Jaz please don't worry about weight gain. From what I've read some woman can easily lose 20-30lbs straight after birth with baby, placenta, fluids, etc. It sounds like you're one of the healthiest pregnant ladies I've ever heard of & if your eating well & going regular excercise (within reason) then you really shouldn't have anything to worry about.
> Well done on losing all that weight pre pregnancy though! I'm amazed & a bit jealous!

I agree, I'm jealous!


----------



## Bookity

Wish I were sleeping right now... :( Please go to bed DD!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sarah! I'm so glad you asked that! We were going to pick up some bibs the other day, but then DH was like 'do we need them if your bfing?'... I really don't know!

I didn't even think of this, I've bought loads of bibs. I think we might need them? milk might run down their little chins if it leaks out of their mouth while they are sucking? Or for incase they are a little bit sick after feeding? Idk :| spose we will need them eventually anyways xxx


----------



## discoclare

SarahDiener said:


> Question for 2nd time mummies and people who just know things!
> 
> Do I need bibs for BFing? will cloths do, what kind of cloths/towels etc should I get and how many??? Also... wash cloths? is there any reason I can't use small towels(face cloths or bigger) for wash cloths and spit cloths?
> 
> Really sounds like a dumb question, but I just feel like I'm being taken for a ride a bit by the baby product companies :). Although maybe I do need specific things :/

1. No you don't need bibs for BFing, but they won't go to waste if you get a few as you will probably want them eventually for weaning.

2. In the Uk most people use muslins (US = burp cloths) which are large cheap bits of thin fabric for mopping up sick, spills etc. Very large ones can also be used for swaddling. You could use wash cloths, but I would think they would be a bit small whereas a muslin you can drape over your shoulder for burping etc. Also since muslins are thinner they dry nice and fast even though they are absorbant and are very soft on delicate skin. Wash cloths are fine for cleaning hands and faces for an older baby but wouldn't be so practical for sick and spills I would think. Muslins can also be used for draping over you when BFing in public (if you want to, of course no need for this but some people like to do it), draping over the pram hood for a bit of sun protection, popping some Karvol on and tying to cot when baby has a cold etc. Whatever you go with you need LOTS. I think I have about 12-15 muslins since you will always have some in the wash, one in the changing bag and a few "lost" around your house at any one time!


----------



## SarahDiener

Can you use them also for wash cloths? Also, do you think hooded baby towels are useful or silly? :)


----------



## discoclare

SarahDiener said:


> Can you use them also for wash cloths? Also, do you think hooded baby towels are useful or silly? :)

Hmm, I don't know, they aren't flannel. I have a few wash cloths for using on DD now, but I think I just washed her with water abd dried her with a towel when she was younger.

Hooded baby towels are definitely not necessary IMO. A regular towel is fine. Having said that I think they are cute when they are little and have the hood up and I have about 4 of them (all given me as pressies though)! Nowadays DD won't let me put the hood up on them! If you want to avoid unnecessary stuff that's a rip off then yes, I think you can do without the hooded towels.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with clare - we never used bibs for breast or bottle feeding - just muslin squares

and I think the hooded towels are pointless - they didn't fit over them for very long and we found normal towels to work fine :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Who will be using cloth nappies? I want to give them a go to save some money in the long run but have NO idea what to get, what I need, whether they're better at not leaking etc etc :shrug:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey Ladies, wow this thread moves quickly!!

I haven't been on here much lately as been busy with other things, mainly sorting out the house and spending time with OH before he starts his new job! 

What a shambles today has been!!

After not eating since midnight i went to have my GTT at 9am this morning. The doctors were already running late so i wasn't too happy about that, plus i'm always grumpy if i haven't had breakfast and a cuppa. 
I got called in at half 9 and had a lovely nurse see to me, thank god as i'm petrified of having my bloods taken due to previous bad experiences. 
She found a vein fine, so i was thinking to myself how it would be over and done with quickly, not the case! 
Three attempts later she still hadn't managed to get any blood even though she had tried in both arms and my hand. Apparently my veins were too deflated from fasting. In the end she gave up as she could see i wasn't enjoying the experience and she was having no luck. 
I now have to wait another two weeks for them to be able to try again! I'm hoping they will have better luck then! 

On top of all that i have been suffering with mega heartburn, so much so it kept me awake until 3 am this morning and then i had to be up at 7!! 

Hope you are all well :) I shall now have a read through of the last few days lol 

xx


----------



## tabitha561

still no weight gain:happydance::happydance: Only place I have gained weight is my belly thats it.. I have been tol I dont even look pregnant lol.. And I can still wear my regular pants and button them there just a little tight lol I
m hoping I lose 20-30lbs after birth lol


----------



## MommaBarry

In regards to bibs, you will need them once they start eating solids or cereal. Also when they start teething they drool alot so this will help keep you from changing outfits due to slober :haha: So go ahead an purchase them if you want. I will!

Got a 100% on my final last night :happydance:

And got all my grades from my teacher....drumroll please.... I got all A's this term :happydance:

And today I'm 28 weeks, so IM officially no matter what book you look in, in third tri!! 

Docs appointment today as well. Can't wait!


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh Lucyjo81 that's horrible :( :hugs:



MommaBarry said:


> In regards to bibs, you will need them once they start eating solids or cereal. Also when they start teething they drool alot so this will help keep you from changing outfits due to slober :haha: So go ahead an purchase them if you want. I will!
> 
> Got a 100% on my final last night :happydance:
> 
> And got all my grades from my teacher....drumroll please.... I got all A's this term :happydance:
> 
> And today I'm 28 weeks, so IM officially no matter what book you look in, in third tri!!
> 
> Docs appointment today as well. Can't wait!

Well done momma!!!


----------



## MrsBertie

Figured out how to attach pictures to posts, so thought I would share the pic we got of our baby from our 3D scan. It's not brilliant because of the position she was in and she was trying to hide behind placenta, cord and her arm! We are going back on tuesday when she will hopefully cooperate a bit more!


----------



## gubeedal

MrsBertie said:


> Figured out how to attach pictures to posts, so thought I would share the pic we got of our baby from our 3D scan. It's not brilliant because of the position she was in and she was trying to hide behind placenta, cord and her arm! We are going back on tuesday when she will hopefully cooperate a bit more!
> 
> View attachment 460431

Love it! Its great! We got lucky with our 3D scan, she is usually very shy:
 



Attached Files:







Ameliaj.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## discoclare

CharlieKeys said:


> Who will be using cloth nappies? I want to give them a go to save some money in the long run but have NO idea what to get, what I need, whether they're better at not leaking etc etc :shrug:

I don't want to hijack the whole November thread and bore everyone who isn't in to cloth! So I'll try and answer this a little bit, but you'll get lots of help in the natural parenting section, and I can come and help over there too.

I use cloth for DD and will be using cloth for this baby too. There is a sticky at the top of the natural parenting section on types of cloth nappy etc. Firstly, you need to choose what types you want to buy (ie AIOs, pockets, fitteds etc) and then what brands. I would buy a few different things to try out and see how you get on. You don't have to stick to any one particular brand but you'll probably find some that you don't like. 

In terms of size there are several options. You can get BTP (one size) nappies but these tend to not fit most newborns for a little while so if you want to cloth from newborn you either need to buy small nappies to start or start with disposables and then switch to cloth when your baby can fit into BTP. So with DD I used disposables until 4 months and then switched to one-sized cloth (she would have fit into one-sized probably sooner but I was unorganised and didn't have my cloth nappies until then!). With this baby I am using cloth from birth, just because I want to, so have built a "newborn sized stash" until DD potty trains and this bubs can inherit DD's stash of nappies. 

In terms of types and brands, I like pockets and AIOs mostly for ease of use. DD is in nursery 3 days a week and this also makes things easy for them to be able to use cloth in the same way they use disposables. At the moment most of DD's nappies are BTP and she has a mixture of Bumgenius v3/v4 pockets, Blueberry pockets, ebay cheapy pockets, Bumgenius AIOs in size medium, TotsBots Easyfits AIOs and a few other bits and bobs like some prefolds and wraps. For the new baby I have mostly fitteds with wraps as these are cheap to build up a quick stash (I didn't want to spend too much as I already had a full cloth stash) and also a bit better for runny breastfed poo containment (I still found pockets and AIOs better for poo containment than when I used disposables with DD, but fitteds and wraps are supposed to be even better as you have two layers of containment). New baby stash is mostly Little Lamb fitteds (a mix of bamboo, organic cotton and microfibre nappies) with wraps, then I also have Itti Bitti D'lish SIOs, Fuzzi Bunz pockets, Bumgenius newborn AIO, Bambooty AIO, Real Easy AIO! Phew! 

Do you have a cloth nappy incentive scheme in your area? For example I live in north London and was able to get a voucher for 54 pounds from Real nappies for London (it's for all residents, not means tested) to spend on cloth. I used this to buy 10 Little Lamb nappies and 2 wraps on offer for this baby. This is a good way to start a stash. 

In addition to nappies you need somewhere to store them until wash day (most people use a dry pail: a big bin / bucket with a good fitting lid, you can use an extra large wet bag). Other accessories are optional and include a wet bag (for storing dirty nappies when out and about, again most people have one of these), mesh bags for lining the pail (then you just chuck the whole bag in the machine, definitely not needed but make life easier), liners for nappies, cloth wipes.

Hope some of that helps. I'm sure you have loads more questions but if you ask some specific ones then people can cover the info better!


----------



## discoclare

MommaBarry said:


> In regards to bibs, you will need them once they start eating solids or cereal. Also when they start teething they drool alot so this will help keep you from changing outfits due to slober :haha: So go ahead an purchase them if you want. I will!
> 
> Got a 100% on my final last night :happydance:
> 
> And got all my grades from my teacher....drumroll please.... I got all A's this term :happydance:
> 
> And today I'm 28 weeks, so IM officially no matter what book you look in, in third tri!!
> 
> Docs appointment today as well. Can't wait!

Congrats!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks Clare ... it's still very overwhelming and I don't really know why. Essex Council are only offering a £10 cashback after you've bought them, but after looking at the prices £10 seems like hardly anything. Especially, when I can see other councils are offering like £40 vouchers etc. 

I'll pop over to the natural parenting section in a second and have a peek :)


WELL DONE mommab!! :) :)


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm doing clothies!! I've bought 7 AIO Tots bots to start me off (and disposables until she fits them) I'll buy more if I'm not too overwhelmed. I'm not easily overwhelmed, but I just didnt want to invest heaps and heaps and realised I hated it!!! I was thinking about getting some bumgenius too :wacko: but I'm not sure. 
I know 7 probably will be only 1 day, and maybe not even that, but even if I'm co-diapering (hehe!) I'm doing/learning something :D

Do you like reusables liners or flushables? Reusables can be hard to get here, but I'd like to try them! I was thinking totsbots as well, but there is a german brand I could try too.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Lucyjo81 said:


> Hey Ladies, wow this thread moves quickly!!
> 
> I haven't been on here much lately as been busy with other things, mainly sorting out the house and spending time with OH before he starts his new job!
> 
> What a shambles today has been!!
> 
> After not eating since midnight i went to have my GTT at 9am this morning. The doctors were already running late so i wasn't too happy about that, plus i'm always grumpy if i haven't had breakfast and a cuppa.
> I got called in at half 9 and had a lovely nurse see to me, thank god as i'm petrified of having my bloods taken due to previous bad experiences.
> She found a vein fine, so i was thinking to myself how it would be over and done with quickly, not the case!
> Three attempts later she still hadn't managed to get any blood even though she had tried in both arms and my hand. Apparently my veins were too deflated from fasting. In the end she gave up as she could see i wasn't enjoying the experience and she was having no luck.
> I now have to wait another two weeks for them to be able to try again! I'm hoping they will have better luck then!
> 
> On top of all that i have been suffering with mega heartburn, so much so it kept me awake until 3 am this morning and then i had to be up at 7!!
> 
> Hope you are all well :) I shall now have a read through of the last few days lol
> 
> xx

Oh, no, that's awful! They didn't have another nurse try? I have horrid veins so I am also a frequent miss. I hydrate beyond hydration when I know I have blood draws, starting the night before. Even with fasting you can still keep with the water. I am lucky I have veins they can usually get in the hands and feet. My arms are almost not worth trying for these days. Not sure why it's so bad. Maybe because my blood pressure has been low? (100/50). In any case, good luck next time and sorry to hear about your day so far. I had one draw yesterday. One miss in the arm, but a hit in the hand and lucky enough I don't have to do blood except every month now to keep track of my thyroid levels, so I'm glad for that! Hope you've had your coffee by now. :coffee::thumbup: fwiw I no longer let the OB nurse try to draw blood. I go to either my hospital or my on-campus nurse that I know draws blood a hundred times a day.


----------



## SarahDiener

I think blood pressure normally drops in 2nd, it should start coming back up now. Just random info for you!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks Oh_so! 
Unfortunately she was the only nurse available and usually she can take my blood with no problems, i just think because i hadn't eaten and was quite dehydrated she struggled with taking some today! 
I feel quite gutted as i really wanted it over and done with today, but ah well. 

I also thought the cut off point for having the GTT was 28 weeks (which i will be tomorrow) but according to a midwife i spoke to today she said it can be done at any time?! 

xx


----------



## A_K_and_K

We are planning to cloth diaper!

We are going to use Glowbugs cloth diapers...we already have one pack of 12, super cute prints, and they are coming out with 12 new prints mid-October (I'm due early Nov.) so I'm hoping to get 12 of the new ones so we have 24 unique diapers!


https://glowbugclothdiapers.com/buy...category=1443222&mode=product&product=5827401

Never seen a bad review about them! And the prints are SOOOO cute!!


----------



## A_K_and_K

Lucyjo81 said:


> I also thought the cut off point for having the GTT was 28 weeks (which i will be tomorrow) but according to a midwife i spoke to today she said it can be done at any time?!
> 
> xx

I was speaking to someone yesterday who had a GTT at 13 weeks! She said her doctor told her that her BMI was borderline too high and they had her do one at 13 W and she will have to do it again at 28!

I thought that was strange, as I am overweight with a high BMI but I only just did the 28 week test.


----------



## phineas

Morning girls :) 

Well we got some good news yest, mil's cancer isn't back active so although it's still everywhere it's not spreading further yet thank god! So had a nice day with oh after that news, and he then went and sold some of our stock to clear some of our bills! All in all it was a good day :) 

Baby's walking along my belly today which is really weird of a feeling! Feeling really good today too and got myself a new razor to de fuzz myself when oh goes to work :)


----------



## phineas

Also I'll be 28+1 so if it had to be 28 exactly I'm out too so I wouldnt worry! 

Congrats momma!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay Phineas! A bunch of good news!~:hugs:


----------



## discoclare

SarahDiener said:


> I'm doing clothies!! I've bought 7 AIO Tots bots to start me off (and disposables until she fits them) I'll buy more if I'm not too overwhelmed. I'm not easily overwhelmed, but I just didnt want to invest heaps and heaps and realised I hated it!!! I was thinking about getting some bumgenius too :wacko: but I'm not sure.
> I know 7 probably will be only 1 day, and maybe not even that, but even if I'm co-diapering (hehe!) I'm doing/learning something :D
> 
> *Do you like reusables liners or flushables? *Reusables can be hard to get here, but I'd like to try them! I was thinking totsbots as well, but there is a german brand I could try too.

For home, cloth liners. For nursery, flushable liners as this suits their set up better. First of all I bought 10 cloth liners (fleece) on ebay (I think for 3.50) then I needed more and people on here suggested cutting up an old fleece blanket or buying a cheap fleece blanket, so i got some fleece in a poundshop and cut up my own cloth liners. Fleece doesn't fray so you don't need to sew, just use fabric scissors.


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!

Doc appointment went well today. Im measuring at 29/30 weeks, just a little ahead of myself but here is the news!
Today she scheduled my c-section for November 2nd provided all keeps going as is! So thats just one week before muy due date. And I start seeing the docs every other week now. 

It just hit me how fast this is going to fly by now! :happydance:


----------



## discoclare

MommaBarry said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Doc appointment went well today. Im measuring at 29/30 weeks, just a little ahead of myself but here is the news!
> Today she scheduled my c-section for November 2nd provided all keeps going as is! So thats just one week before muy due date. And I start seeing the docs every other week now.
> 
> It just hit me how fast this is going to fly by now! :happydance:

Ooooh a date, so now the excitement can really begin! :winkwink:


----------



## MommaBarry

I was suprised they went ahead and gave me a date. I figured they would wait at least until I was around 35 weeks. But she said the OR books up with scheduled sections so she wanted to make sure she got a date now. I have to be there at 5:30 and the section is scheduled at 7:30. It felt weird filling out paper work for something that is still 11 weeks away. But come to find out, my doc is due 2 days after me. I didnt even know she was preggers!

Having a date now makes it all so real. At least I can start planning :winkwink:


----------



## phineas

Omg momma woohoo! That is crazy that u have a date! Def very jealous! So roughly 11 weeks till the November clan start popping... Eek! Don't think it'll hit me until like 4 weeks left lol


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> I was suprised they went ahead and gave me a date. I figured they would wait at least until I was around 35 weeks. But she said the OR books up with scheduled sections so she wanted to make sure she got a date now. I have to be there at 5:30 and the section is scheduled at 7:30. It felt weird filling out paper work for something that is still 11 weeks away. But come to find out, my doc is due 2 days after me. I didnt even know she was preggers!
> 
> Having a date now makes it all so real. At least I can start planning :winkwink:

11 weeks?? you must be getting your C about the same time as I'm due!!



discoclare said:


> For home, cloth liners. For nursery, flushable liners as this suits their set up better. First of all I bought 10 cloth liners (fleece) on ebay (I think for 3.50) then I needed more and people on here suggested cutting up an old fleece blanket or buying a cheap fleece blanket, so i got some fleece in a poundshop and cut up my own cloth liners. Fleece doesn't fray so you don't need to sew, just use fabric scissors.

Ooo that's a good tip! I was thinking about getting the bamboo ones, but I think I might do that instead! Do you mean like Polar Fleece? actually, come to think of it, Ikea sells 1.5m x1.5 meter fleece blankets for like... a euro?


----------



## gubeedal

Anybody have "superbabies" by that I mean your LO is laying oblong or long ways... OMG she refuses to fully turn the past few days and it is SOOOOO uncomfortable. 

I keep saying she is playing superman. :)


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for all the good news! 

I've been busy again, wading through a huge sale at some church in the area. They have awesome kiddie stuff, as well as maternity, for like no money and the event is scheduled twice a year. For $97 I bought a ton, including more barely used cloth diapers.

...which then answers the cloth diaper question: I'm doing in. We have about 30 diapers so far (or so I think :lol:), mostly one-size, but there are a few small ones, which I hope will get us through the early days. I'll have some prefolds for the newborn days, which I'll also use as inserts for the pocket ones, if I'll need more than one insert per diaper (which I at least occasionally will). I assume we need more bits and pieces, but there's still time - I usually buy on sales, etc. There's an awesome Chinese site that sells them for like no money ( a l v a diaper is the name of the company and I can't link you to it because the forum doesn't like it - wtf. - I even had to add spaces to get it to go through). Anyway, they're cheap, but they're very good and they deliver for free. They make diapers for other companies, too and a bunch of my friends use them!

I will get a few bibs for just in case purposes and I don't really plan on getting washclothes. We have some tiny face towels already and there's always bits and pieces of cloth around the house (clean and soft, of course) that I can use. The term washcloth was something new to me, anyway, when I first made it to the US, haha. I guess we just don't use that back home. 

There might've been something else I was going to say, too, but I forgot. Oops. 

I just booked a scan in Minneapolis, one of the 3D things. At some photo-like studio, or whatever it is. $119 for a session, but oh well. We're going up there on the 25th, so that's next Saturday. They had an opening tomorrow at 10, but I am sooooo not skipping my yoga class because of it!


----------



## MrsBertie

gubeedal said:


> Anybody have "superbabies" by that I mean your LO is laying oblong or long ways... OMG she refuses to fully turn the past few days and it is SOOOOO uncomfortable.
> 
> I keep saying she is playing superman. :)

I know what you mean, I dont feel particularly uncomfortable but my midwife couldn't figure out where her head was 2 days ago. She eventually said she could feel a foot or something and after searching for her heartbeat becided she was lying transvers in a banana sort of shape!


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaay MommaB!! Am So jealous :) :) eeek 10/11 weeks doesn't sound long AT all! 

I keep saying this little madame won't hold on until November .. for some reason I have this strong feeling she's going to be a halloween baby :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

CharlieKeys said:


> yaaaay MommaB!! Am So jealous :) :) eeek 10/11 weeks doesn't sound long AT all!
> 
> I keep saying this little madame won't hold on until November .. for some reason I have this strong feeling she's going to be a halloween baby :haha:

I honestly think the same thing! I even told my doc I dont think I will make it to November. Think because my son came at 37 weeks I feel she will too.


----------



## CharlieKeys

What happens if you go into labour earlier? Will they still do a c-sec??

I knew my 2nd was gonna be late .. he was a stubborn boy all the way through lol, but the way this lady is going - she is more like my first who was 4-5 days early! ... But I just have this feeling about not getting to November lol.


----------



## sexysmurf

really dont understand, from previous experience(rhesus neg mummy and nurse) last resort is blood taken from foot, or more commonly a cannula in the back of your hand x


----------



## MommaBarry

Yes they will still do a c-section if I go early. Provided I make it to the hospital before I dialate to much. I just run a chance of not having my doctor deliver her, but I know that chance still exists since she is also pregnant. I honestly think once I start to see her every week they will keep a closer eye on how im progressing. If they feel I wont make it, they will probably have me go early. Thats what they did with my son. I went to my regular check-up and they told me I was in labor :haha: I didnt even know and was not prepared that day. I had to run home and pack my bag, get my OH, and drive back.

So I guess to be safe I will start taking my hospital bag with me in the car to every appointment once I hit 36 weeks, just in case.


----------



## SarahDiener

heat and on my feet too much! My poor foot, and the other one 
 



Attached Files:







Feet.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jazavac

Uhoh, poor feet!


----------



## CharlieKeys

eek poor feet!! :(


----------



## sharonfruit

> But I just have this feeling about not getting to November lol.

I completely feel this too! I just 'know' this baby will come in October :haha:

Re cloth - I _really_ wanted to do it, but have let OH talk me out of it. I did so much research over the past few months and it upsets me a bit when I hear ladies talking cloth as its something I really did want to try. But OH doesn't get a say in much, and he was never going to be on board with cloth, so I figured there was no point if we couldn't commit to it 100% xx


----------



## SarahDiener

sharonfruit said:


> But I just have this feeling about not getting to November lol.
> 
> I completely feel this too! I just 'know' this baby will come in October :haha:
> 
> Re cloth - I _really_ wanted to do it, but have let OH talk me out of it. I did so much research over the past few months and it upsets me a bit when I hear ladies talking cloth as its something I really did want to try. But OH doesn't get a say in much, and he was never going to be on board with cloth, so I figured there was no point if we couldn't commit to it 100% xxClick to expand...

Oh that sucks! But yeah, you probably need to agree on these things, especially when it comes to poos . Or I think you'd find you were the only one changing the baby :/


----------



## phineas

Omg the poor feet! Mine only swell now when I drive long distance!

Heartburn bugger off! Just ate a slice of toast.. Was gorgeous but only swallowed the last bite and I can feel the burn! Time to get the Maalox lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wonder how many of us thinking we'll have our babies in October actually will?


----------



## SarahDiener

CharlieKeys said:


> I wonder how many of us thinking we'll have our babies in October actually will?

Haha we'll probably just all end up overdue  waiting around and complaining about being enormous :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

CharlieKeys said:


> I wonder how many of us thinking we'll have our babies in October actually will?

I was just thinking that. I have the same feeling about October, but we can't all be Octobers, can we? lol! Please please let me go early. I am so uncomfy! :flower:

Sarah, that's a good thing with the blood pressure going back up. I really need that. My last one was taken on Wednesday and that was pretty low (100/50). I hope by next blood draw it will go up a bit. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh We'll be the ones posting all the overdue and fed up posts on here :haha:


----------



## Icy

MommaBarry said:


> If you are new to the group welcome!! If you would like me to add you to the list just let me know your due date and gender and I will get you added :flower:

Hi MommaBarry, I am due November 25th and am team PINK!!!! love to be added to the list :)


----------



## phineas

My due dates 18th so I'll stay a nov baby as long as its before the 18th! I don't wanna go over again :(


----------



## Lucyjo81

I have a feeling i will go over seeing as its my first! Although i have lots of people requesting dates for her to be born on ha ha xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Icy said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> If you are new to the group welcome!! If you would like me to add you to the list just let me know your due date and gender and I will get you added :flower:
> 
> Hi MommaBarry, I am due November 25th and am team PINK!!!! love to be added to the list :)Click to expand...


Got you added Icy!! Welcome :hugs:


----------



## gubeedal

Oohh, I have a feeling I will go early. Last u/s I had said November 4. she is getting huge already. I just hope she isn't born on Halloween


----------



## skweek35

I have no idea if my LO will be early or late. I wouldn't mind her being early. 

My mom was saying she won't be surprised if I am early as both my sister and I were early. My brother on the other hand was only 2 days late. 
So will just have to wait and see what happens here


----------



## tabitha561

Tell you the truth I think ill have an october baby.... I had caylee at 37 weeks... Knowing my luck it will be near halloween..


----------



## Icy

gubeedal said:


> Oohh, I have a feeling I will go early. Last u/s I had said November 4. she is getting huge already. I just hope she isn't born on Halloween

How funny I was thinking it would be so cool to have a Halloween baby!! Would be fun to have Halloween themed parties!!


----------



## charlie15

I'd love bubs to come on halloween, great kiddies parties spring to mind!


----------



## Jazavac

My birthday is October 30th, so that's just one day before Halloween. I don't think our kiddo will be that early, though, or actually I hope he won't be early at all. I might get uncomfortable, but I don't even dare thinking about preemies.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

My mom had me at 37 weeks so you never know, Ladies. I'm an only child, so even firsts can come early. :p (I was already over 9 lbs, though, so good thing for her! haha!)


----------



## Wandering

Lucyjo81 said:


> I have a feeling i will go over seeing as its my first! Although i have lots of people requesting dates for her to be born on ha ha xx

Oh my god I get this.. Im like, I cant exactly choose when she comes people! Its like they think i can just decide what day to pop her out on. All i can do is the old wives tales like eating spicy foods haha. I want her to come on our due date tho (if yours is still the same!?) I think 10/11/12 is a pretty cool date to be born on!! x


----------



## Lucyjo81

I know ha ha, it's not like i can plan when to start labor ha ha. We still the same date :) My OH really wants her to come on time just so she has a cool date of birth, we shall see though. She will come when she is ready :) xx


----------



## MommaBarry

I would love to have a halloween baby. The only date that is off limits is the 29th of october. That would be my ex-husbands b-day. I will keep my legs tightly shut if this little girl even thinks about choosing that day as her b-day :haha:


----------



## HCothren

Hi...I am due Nov 16th. I am team pink....Bethany Clare.


----------



## Jazavac

A friend of mine had her son on 10/10/10. 

It wasn't his due date, but she kind of secretly hoped he'd come out that day. And he did!


----------



## MommaBarry

HCothren said:


> Hi...I am due Nov 16th. I am team pink....Bethany Clare.

Got you added :thumbup:


----------



## destynibaby

Im reallly ready for this shit to be over.
40 weeks is just tooo long!
with all the medicine and new technology in the world i know they have something to make babies come out before 40 weeks and they be perfectly healthy with no long term effects. BLah
..just one of those days i guess. :(


----------



## Jazavac

If you asked preemie mothers, they'd probably trade and take 40 extra weeks, instead of having to deal with the NICU and all other things preemies often come with. :/


----------



## destynibaby

oh i know! i dont want a preemie baby and dont wish that on anyone else.
but thats why i said come before 40 weeks AND be healthy with no long term issues.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> heat and on my feet too much! My poor foot, and the other one

OMGawwwd! You poor dear. I cannot believe what has come of your feet. :( :cry:


----------



## Bookity

oh_so_blessed said:


> My mom had me at 37 weeks so you never know, Ladies. I'm an only child, so even firsts can come early. :p (I was already over 9 lbs, though, so good thing for her! haha!)

Yep, my daughter came at 36+2. Though TECHNICALLY preterm, she was totally healthy (aside from some bilirubin issues, but that happens to term babies too). She was almost 7 lbs, so good size too!


----------



## Icy

Jazavac said:


> A friend of mine had her son on 10/10/10.
> 
> It wasn't his due date, but she kind of secretly hoped he'd come out that day. And he did!

Aww I got married on 10/10/10 :) great day!!


----------



## Icy

Bookity said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> My mom had me at 37 weeks so you never know, Ladies. I'm an only child, so even firsts can come early. :p (I was already over 9 lbs, though, so good thing for her! haha!)
> 
> Yep, my daughter came at 36+2. Though TECHNICALLY preterm, she was totally healthy (aside from some bilirubin issues, but that happens to term babies too). She was almost 7 lbs, so good size too!Click to expand...

I had my first baby at 36 wks technically preemie as well. The only issue she had was a hard time keeping her body temp up and that lasted for a few days. She was 5lbs 11oz and pretty healthy otherwise!! Thankfully


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ugh! Insomnia again. Woke up after sleeping only 2 hours. Couldn't get back to sleep. Lay there another half hour plus but finally got heartburn as well so just gave up. Thank goodness today is Saturday. So annoyed with the sleep issues already and it's only been about a week. :( I know someone said take benedryl, but I'm so hesitant to take any drugs with baby in there. Maybe I should read up on that anyhow.


----------



## Themonkey

So glad to know I'm not the only one with heartburn has anyone found a sure fix? Everytime I laid down this afternoon it flared up


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Themonkey said:


> So glad to know I'm not the only one with heartburn has anyone found a sure fix? Everytime I laid down this afternoon it flared up

lmk when you find it! It's been hours since I've eaten. There is no reason I should have heartburn! :(


----------



## Beankeeper

I woke up with acid/heartburn in the middle of the night. Took a Rennies and managed to get back to sleep. Nothing seems to stop mine appearing but Rennies takes the edge off once it's here. Weirdly, my DH has been getting heartburn too! Sympathy pains? Or just being a pain? Lol!
I fear I'm likely to go horribly overdue :-/ but I would like to keep 10/11/12 as its pretty darn cool! Or Halloween would also be very cool IMO, I love Halloween, so it would be a great excuse to party harder! Although if I go into labour then there's a good chance my bump will be painted orange & made to look like a pumpkin!
I'm scared of having a very preemie baby but I don't think it's likely. Everyone in my family has gone at least to 40 weeks if not overdue.


----------



## phineas

I got summat in boots girls it's called Maalox, it's in a white bottle and suitable after 3 months of preg! I took 2 spoons last night and again before bed and yup no more heartburn! I'm in Ireland tho so dunno if ye all can get it? 

Also oh so is that like a sleeping tablet? The night I went into labour I took a sleeping tab (obviously I didn't realise I was in labour), bout 2 hours later my waters bust and had him. My point being it was the dr who gave me sleeping tab so it was safe and not that they will make u go into labour, I was already just didn't know lol


----------



## Beankeeper

Benedryl is an anti allergy tablet but it makes you drowsy & is considered safe in pregnancy, more so than most sleeping remedies.
I had a lot of problems sleeping before I was pregnant and took valerian quite regularly but it's not approved for pregnancy & I didn't want to take any risks, so I switched to Dr Bach's Night Rescue which just (sometimes!) helps me to calm down & stop thinking.


----------



## SarahDiener

So... I've resorted to wearing my DH's flip flops... nothing else fits (apart from sneakers but it's supposed to be 35 degrees today!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Afternoon girls, 

Only just woken up as i'm on the night shift tonight and tomorrow :( Only 4 more after this weekend though :D 

Baby is getting me worried today though as she isn't moving as much as usual. I'm hoping she's just having a lazy day! Going to have some brunch and see if that gets her wriggling, usually does!! 

With the heartburn situation i've been chewing on Gaviscon chewable tablets and they seem to be working fine :) 

xx


----------



## 1eighty

phineas said:


> I got summat in boots girls it's called Maalox, it's in a white bottle and suitable after 3 months of preg! I took 2 spoons last night and again before bed and yup no more heartburn! I'm in Ireland tho so dunno if ye all can get it?

You get Maalox tablets here (Zimbabwe), both regular and plus. I use the plus (which claims to have an antiflatulent in there as well... _*HA!*_) because it's lemon flavoured, the regular ones are mint. Thing is, I've been craving milkshakes since switching from Tums... I reckon because Tums are also a calcium supplement and Maalox don't have calcium.

Both work well for me, though some days the stated dose information goes out the ruddy window :p


The weird tingly half-hearted tattoo feeling I've had over the past week has now morphed into proper belly itch... but still, weirdly enough, only on that one patch of skin :shrug:

@SarahDiener - don't be tempted with crocs - they might look as if they'd be better for circulating air and stuff, but I got terrible heat rashes on my feet even when wearing them (actually thought I was allergic to them at the start). Flops are probably your only option if you have to wear anything on your feet. You can get cooling sprays from Boots etc that have mint extract in them, good for hot feets, and where you can just soak them in a bowl of cold water. If you do get heatrash on your feet, you can get a steroid cream from the doc that takes the itch out of it (or even just get OTC hydrocortisone 1%). OH! and if you're out in the sun? Sunblock. Sunburned feets are paaaaaaiiiiinful.

@Beankeeper - I didn't know Benadryl was on the safe list, OMG so glad to hear it! Am prepping for another round of hayfever, it'll be nice to know there's something I can take for it!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh so, I was the one that takes the benadryl. My doctor told me to take it to sleep. I have been doing it for a week now and have slept amazingly!!! And LO is stilll very active. I understand your caution to wanting to take anything while pregnant but if you can just do it twice a week.


----------



## Beankeeper

It does say to discuss with your doc before taking anything though. 

So, sorry if this is a bit TMI, but I've got constipation again over the last few days & now if I try to go bubs goes crazy! It's really off-putting lol!


----------



## phineas

Sarah supposably for swollen feet soak in Epsom salts, if u bnb search it seems to work for some people amazingly! My swelling has eased a bit unless I'm driving but usually by drinking water it goes down. Although we've had rain ere so that prob helps! 

Bean I get weirded out going to the loo when baby moves too lol kinda like eek bitta privacy ere lol! Only thing I've found to help is drinking a smoothie! By the second day I'm sorted!


----------



## 1eighty

phineas said:


> Bean I get weirded out going to the loo when baby moves too lol kinda like eek bitta privacy ere lol! Only thing I've found to help is drinking a smoothie! By the second day I'm sorted!

You can add wheatgerm to smoothies too, helps lots. Sprinkle it on cereal, bake with it, cook with it, add it to pasta sauces... it can hide in practically anything and will help you "go".

I reckon I'm lucky, baby doesn't seem to kick when I'm in the loo :p


----------



## Wandering

Girls Im having a right rubbish day. Baby's barely moved all night and all today and its really worrying me now :/ Everyone keeps telling me im over reacting but i just dont like how quiet she's being,it doesnt feel right! :S Reckon I should ring the hosp?


----------



## phineas

Wandering get urself water lie down and rest and see if u get a kick. Or poke round a bit see if u can wake baby up! If u r worried tho ring.

I've had a few odd days recently. Not quiet just baby more active at night than early morning but I do get worried so ring if ur tormented! :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

Wandering, have you had ANY movement? My bubs has defo had quiet days but I'd still had the odd kick from time to time so I just kept an eye on it & eventually s/he became more active. I've you're really worried tho I'd give the hospital a call, they'll know whether it's necessary to check up. She could just be growing & having a lazy day though.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Wandering - My little one has been quiet all morning but finally started to kick about now. Is there any food or drink that usually gets her moving? If so try that. When my LO is quiet i play music on my phone and place it on my belly, that usually gets her wriggling too. 
If you are worried though give the hospital a call, they will be more than happy to help :) xx


----------



## linz143

I know mine always goes crazy for sugar or a cold popsicle type of food. You may try that to get her to move.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree - try ice cold water or a cold diet coke with some chocolate and lie on your left side. If that doesn't work try on your back adn see where bubs is and give her a little prod - if still not happy call L&D asap!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Sarah, I have to say that these croc flip flops I got are super cushy in the heel and I like them better than all my others, even my more expensive ones: 
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...mdn=Price&cp=4406646.4413987.4417990.12688789
(Crocs Women's Capri sandals) 

Wandering, how's it going now? Movement yet? I think if I didn't feel baby for 4 hours I'd be nervous, too. If you can't get some movement with some of the things people have said I'd just go ahead and ring. Third tri, we're supposed to be doing kick counts. I don't do them really, but if I were getting less movement I would!


----------



## Coleey

I'm a little late to the party, but mind if I join? :) xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Welcome, Coleey! :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Wandering, if you want kicks, lie on your side and breathe deep into you belly. It might take 5 minutes but it wakes them up. Works every time In my anti-natal class. Also, if anyone wants to share kicks with their OH, this is a perfect way to get the baby going :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Most allergy medicine is fine, I took one that had antineausea propertys at the start of my pregnancy (not that I suffered, it was just a nice bonus!) and now I;m on another one that makes you sleepy (shouldnt even drive). But I'll probably change to the one I was on pre pregnancy. 



1eighty said:


> @SarahDiener - don't be tempted with crocs

Yeah I never considered crocs, but actually looking at the leather ones oh_so posted they look really comfy! Unfortunately (or luckily) they don;t seem to have a size available that I could wear :)



phineas said:


> Sarah supposably for swollen feet soak in Epsom salts!

I forgot about epsom salts! But now the shops are closed :(. Water never seems to make much of a difference. I might put some bath salts in a bucket and let it cool down... see what that does!


----------



## Icy

Any suggestions on what to take for a horrible case of heart burn?? Ugh it feels like anxiety in my stomach but it's not I have nothing to be anxious for!!!


----------



## phineas

I haven't needed to try the Epsom salts but I think I will need to as time goes on! They r meant to be miracle workers! I can't stand the tight feeling when they swell same with my hands it makes me feel sick if I keep thinking bout it! 

Has any one spd here? The more I read bout it sounds like this could be the cause of my vjj pain :( I've drs appt on tues, so I'll ask her then! It only occurs round 6 every night tho, only in my vjj and I can spread my legs no prob but it's at the stage from the sec i get in bed lying down every time I roll/move I whimper! 

Wandering any kicks? Hope ur ok x


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Most allergy medicine is fine, I took one that had antineausea propertys at the start of my pregnancy (not that I suffered, it was just a nice bonus!) and now I;m on another one that makes you sleepy (shouldnt even drive). But I'll probably change to the one I was on pre pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> @SarahDiener - don't be tempted with crocs
> 
> Yeah I never considered crocs, but actually looking at the leather ones oh_so posted they look really comfy! Unfortunately (or luckily) they don;t seem to have a size available that I could wear :)
> 
> 
> 
> phineas said:
> 
> 
> Sarah supposably for swollen feet soak in Epsom salts!Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot about epsom salts! But now the shops are closed :(. Water never seems to make much of a difference. I might put some bath salts in a bucket and let it cool down... see what that does!Click to expand...

Yeah, I tried on the original/regular crocs and they were awful. Hot, stuffy, not squishy on the bottom so didn't feel like they were doing anything for my knees or anything. The sandals, though, have nice squishy heels, but still supportive. It has really allowed me to walk longer than wearing my yoga sandals or my birkenstocks. Sux about your size now. lol!


----------



## SarahDiener

I know right, that store has an 8 which I would normally wear for flip flops (we call them Jandals, I'm totally translating ). but I think It'd have to wear like a 10 right now!


----------



## Wandering

Thanks for the concern girls. I ended up ringing the maternity assesment unit and they told me to come in. I went in and they put me on the monitor for an hour and everything seemed fine :) Baby is just in a weird position.. really low down which can sometimes make it harder to feel the movement apparently. Interestingly I found out that im only measuring at 26 weeks rather than 28 but apparently its nothing to worry about at this stage, Im just glad babas okay in there! 

Thanks again for all the advice ladies :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww that's good news! :) At least you're not sitting around worrying now :)


----------



## Wandering

CharlieKeys said:


> aww that's good news! :) At least you're not sitting around worrying now :)

Yes exactly :) Im going to sit here and enjoy the new xfactor now lol!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I'm doing the same with a takeaway and a well needed diet coke :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Did you cave into thai after that post, Charlie?


----------



## young_n_proud

I made it ladies! Gal I feel so behind! But here I am! I am 27 weeks today and can officially call myself a third trimester..er...ok so maybe that doesn't work but you catch my drift ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

SarahDiener said:


> Did you cave into thai after that post, Charlie?

nooo :( We had Dominos instead lol But always feel rubbish after eating it :dohh:

I was going to make red thai curry tonight, but it's too hot (the weather not the curry lol)!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: hiiii young_n_proud :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I'm upset with OH about my birthday. I feel bad about it, because I also feel like people should be able to do what they want for your birthday, but this is our second of my birthdays together and I was a bit upset last round and didn't say anything and feel like history is repeating itself and I don't want to do this again next year. I feel like a jerk. 

Last year OH was nice enough to organize some of the girls I was hanging out with at the time to go to dessert and drinks for my birthday. It was very nice of him. But, he paid for the whole thing, probably like $200, and it upset me because we don't really have this kind of money. He always complains that I'm the cause of his debt, etc, and then this. 

This year I don't hang out with these girls anymore since we kinda grew apart with the pregnancy (they are all college students, no one has kids or is anywhere near it), so he invites my labmate, a nice guy from London that we hang out with, and makes reservations at a very fancy restaurant where we've only been once- on our first date. I got upset because of the money spent (he payed for everything, again, probably 150-200$ meal) , also he wasn't feeling well and should have put it off, but he also took us all to OUR RESTAURANT. I had hoped to have a romantic anniversary there one day, to keep it just for us. :nope: 

I told him by email a minute ago that what I really wanted was a card that made me cry a little, maybe the house cleaned up since he knows it stresses me out, and a nice date with him, nothing over-the-top. 

:cry: I feel like an picky little child now. What is wrong with me? :(


----------



## phineas

Glad baby's ok wandering :hugs:

Hey young n proud rite with u Hun kinda weird thinking it's official only 13 weeks left! 

Oh so I kinda get what u mean. My oh always splashes out on big presents for me, usually a car/laptop/fone. It's the only time he does and they aren't like top of the art things but they r expensive when we just don't have the money. (he claims I to am his cause of debt but I know it's only in a mocking way!) when really for my birthday all I ever want is a nice night in me and him a film and a Chinese. He knows money and spending it on me doesn't interest me, tell me he paid the esb early for me etc I'd be thrilled!

Good thing u told him tho, it's prob hard for him to get his head round how u only want summat small and that the OTT presents aren't necessary! 

Ye can still keep it as ur restraunt tho just now he knows it's easier to do! (we've a tree in a college that's our place lol)


----------



## CharlieKeys

You're not being picky at all!! He should know that you don't want anything expensive - but he probably thought he was doing something you wanted. I think he acted with good intentions, but should have gone to more lengths to find out what you REALLY wanted :hugs:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

He's been a complete jerk since I said something. I knew it would be the case. He is mean. :( Why can't he ever relate?


----------



## phineas

He's mad at u for saying summat? That would make me madder! (oh won't fight/get mad at me since i got preg, Ive gotten away with much worse than explaining why I wouldn't want hundreds spent on me for my bday!)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I had to apologize. Then let the situation die down for an hour before we could make up. It's frustrating. He's very sensitive. :/


----------



## Jazavac

Oh_so, I think it's, along with other things, hormones, too. Weird things happen in pregnancy. But you're not picky, it would have been nice if he'd asked you to, too. It's your birthday, after all. (And happy birthday, too!)

Wandering, I'm glad all's good with your baby!

I love my Crocs, the regular ones, or actually one of the regular types. I wear them around the house, though, as I consider them to be pretty damn ugly. :lol:

I also suppose I should consider myself very lucky - I have never had heartburn. Not just in pregnancy, but _ever_. Or I have no clue if I've experienced it (even though people keep telling me that I'd know immediately if I ever got it). 

I'm off to take a late afternoon nap. This baby stuff is wearing me out. :drama:


----------



## phineas

U should do what I do... If in doubt cry lol I know I've oh under the thump and being preg helps too but I wouldn't have been able to say sorry! 

Happy birthday too :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks, Ladies. Here's my 28 weeks pic. :) 

https://i.imgur.com/ai3ADl.jpg


----------



## Beankeeper

Happy birthday Oh_So, I'm sorry that he's making you feel bad, men can be so off the mark sometimes. My birthday is the one time that I wonder how my DH knows me so well, when he has NO IDEA about what I like sometimes. This year he's just given me money though, towards a laptop, which is very much appreciated, but he also bought me some jewellery that I would've loved when I was 15 but is rather childish & not really me at all. Men are just funny sometimes. I hope your OH eases up a bit though.
Lovely bump btw :)


----------



## Jazavac

That's a very nice bump photo, Oh_so! And I seriously can't tell where all the extra pounds are when I look at you. I suppose in the bump?!

Here's one of me and my dinosaur egg, from 24+6. The bump's gotten bigger since (my yoga instructor got pretty surprised when she saw me this morning, and she does see me on a weekly basis).

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/599884_10151085057763491_1460087196_n.jpg


----------



## Themonkey

phineas said:


> I got summat in boots girls it's called Maalox, it's in a white bottle and suitable after 3 months of preg! I took 2 spoons last night and again before bed and yup no more heartburn! I'm in Ireland tho so dunno if ye all can get it?
> 
> Also oh so is that like a sleeping tablet? The night I went into labour I took a sleeping tab (obviously I didn't realise I was in labour), bout 2 hours later my waters bust and had him. My point being it was the dr who gave me sleeping tab so it was safe and not that they will make u go into labour, I was already just didn't know lol


I can totally get maalox in pharmacy over here...Ty.


----------



## SarahDiener

My DH is terrible at getting me presents! I kind of want them, my parents never bought me anything unless it was on my birthday or christmas, so for me it's kind of a thing... 
But half the time he gets me nothing, and the other half I'm kind of confused about what he gets me. I've given up and I just tell him something I want :/
Not to mention, he's impossible to buy for himself  He doesn't want or need anything!

Loving the bumps! and welcome to 3rd young_and_proud!
 



Attached Files:







29weeksface.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## phineas

Loving the bumps girls, I wore leggings yest with a long top and thought woo where the bump come from lol on my fone tho so can't get up a pic! 
I've a bday party for my DS's friends outta school, it'll be the first time any of the parents will have seen me since since lik 15 weeks... Bit nervous cause I know there will be stares lol 
Feeling shattered this morning DS in and outta my room asking is it party time since half 6.. I know he's only excited but Janey child wake times not til 8 go to bed! 

I've a hen night next week, so excited bout it! It was one of my dates to reach to feel like it was nearly baby time lol were dressing as where's wally so it could be interesting lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

This is my 28 week bump! :) (Sorry about my dirty mirror .. I really need to get some glass cleaner lol) :blush:

Lovely bumps ladies! I love seeing how they're all different
 



Attached Files:







Photo0256.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Themonkey

phineas said:


> I've a hen night next week, so excited bout it! It was one of my dates to reach to feel like it was nearly baby time lol were dressing as where's wally so it could be interesting lol

That sounds like a ridiculously fun time


----------



## phineas

Themonkey I can't wait tbh! My ma sent me a pic of her and my sis dressed up in their wally outfits and it looks brill! And we r doing it that any combo of the outfit (so red white and Blu with the hats and glasses) so we all look so diff but u can tell sec u look who we r! Really excited bout it!


----------



## Jazavac

More bump pics, ladies!


----------



## Bookity

Lhttps://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/comparison26weeks.jpg


----------



## Wandering

Aww love the bumps ladies! I wouldnt say there's that much difference in any of our bump sizes!

This is my 28 week bump yesterday from side front and under my top! its definately rounding out now :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (18).jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 12









photo (17).jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 10









photo (16).jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lucyjo81

I thought i would join in with the bump pictures, here's mine today. Excuse the Pjs lol. 

I still feel really small at the moment :/ 



xx


----------



## bexxc

hi momma b! can i join you guys here?

(nov. 18, team yellow)


----------



## MommaBarry

bexxc said:


> hi momma b! can i join you guys here?
> 
> (nov. 18, team yellow)

HI bexxc :hugs: good to see you over here, got you added! Welcome!


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm dying, it's so hot right now! I feel like I'm in a sauna! better start cooling down soon :(


----------



## Wandering

Me too I cant cool down at all,even with the fan on! Thinking i might have to go and have a cold shower..


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for more bumps!

It's leaning towards the fall here all of a sudden. It's weird. But I anticipate more heat, really.


----------



## MommaBarry

Same here in Missouri Jazz. Its crazy we have been in extreme heat for months and all of a sudden it feels like late september. Im not complaining, I def love it!! Im ready for jackets and hoodies! Not to mention once that weather is here for good, babe will be that much closer to her arrival!


----------



## bexxc

i think my area must have sucked up some of the heat! 

me + 25 second graders + broken a/c in my classroom = cranky everyone!


----------



## phineas

I dunno how ye cope girls, I'm in Ireland and it's only like 15 degrees and I'm killed lol oh went out on the bike for few hours last night, getting into bed when he came home... Omg he was freezing and I was loving it! Was so nice to finally feel chilly!


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh that would be nice... there will be no cuddles today! No way am I cuddling while im this hot, it sounds like torture  Cold shower sounds nice...

That sounds horrible bexxc!


----------



## CharlieKeys

It sucks here - it was 31 before we went out and now it's 26 degrees at nearly half 8pm!!!!!!! I am tempted to get the washing up bowl, fill it with cold water and stick my very swollen feet in there :haha:


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad i'm not the only one with swollen feet. when i take my socks off after getting home from work, i have TRENCHES around my ankles! it's gross!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ankles .... WHAT ankles?! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

oh yeah...i meant cankles! :rofl:


----------



## SarahDiener

CharlieKeys said:


> It sucks here - it was 31 before we went out and now it's 26 degrees at nearly half 8pm!!!!!!! I am tempted to get the washing up bowl, fill it with cold water and stick my very swollen feet in there :haha:

I was just doing this :D It was really really nice!!

I feel like I just have elephant feet, they just end in a square...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hi Ladies, I'm so glad you all posted your bumps. These pix are great! We're all looking quite pregnant now. Just a couple months ago there was the "too many cakes or a baby" question, but now we're all baby! :D 

Jaz, thanks for saying. I feel the weight gain, trust me. My knees know it's the truth. lol! I've also grown about a half size in shoes apparently. Tried on some flip flops I used to wear. That was hilarious! 

Had a nice day with OH today. First he groomed me up a bit since I can't see down there. That was sweet. He's so gentle. :) We cleaned up the house a little, which was bothering me. Then we went out and had burgers and went to a waterfall for awhile to trek around. We just got back in. I feel like I've had a proper weekend now and am ready to go back to work tomorrow. 

:hugs: to all the preggers!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I am loving all the bump pics - might take one tomorrow and post it up then. 

OH MY GOSH! Its been stinking hot here all weekend!! Yesterday my car said it was 40'C (in the baking sun) at 4pm!! Thankfully today wasn't as bad!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I am hating the heat now with the pregnancy. I can't wait for Autumn to finally arrive. Of course, I hope it stays mild until I deliver. Don't want to have to buy preggers clothes for winter!


----------



## Cashewnut

Just thought I'd pop in, this was me this time last year, good luck to all you ladies, its a lovely feeling once summer passes and you can have your baby in the cool weather. (lots of cuddles and snuggles under blankets are still my fav thing.)


----------



## Beankeeper

Here's my bump at 28 weeks. 

And with the heat, I have never been so glad to live in Scotland!! I couldn't handle it being much hotter!!
 



Attached Files:







just bump.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, Bean that is such a pretty dress! And a lovely bump, too.:D We're all about the same size bump-wise. I keep seeing all these posts from women who have practically no bump and are as far or further along than us and it made me think I was an anomaly or something, but us November ladies all seem to be carrying about the same size. Maybe my baby won't be a giant after all. :p 

I can't seem to find dresses. I think I'm too short (5'5"), or American models are too tall, they all hit the floor and I don't want the short ones. :(


----------



## Beankeeper

Thank you! This one goes to my ankles, but it's from New Look, which I think is UK only? It was a bargain birthday dress, only £9 in the sale :happydance:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yeah, I haven't heard of New Look here. I have looked at Target & Old Navy for cheap long dresses, but I swear, they are lOOOOOOng.


----------



## sharonfruit

Lovely bumps girls!! Heres mine at 29 weeks x
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=461751&amp;d=1345412261

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=461753&amp;d=1345412299


----------



## Themonkey

oh_so_blessed said:


> Yeah, I haven't heard of New Look here. I have looked at Target & Old Navy for cheap long dresses, but I swear, they are lOOOOOOng.


I'm glad I'm not the only one... I did buy one and its toooo long and when i wore was constantly worrying about stepping on it and taking a tumble :dohh:


----------



## SarahDiener

Can you get it re-hemmed? I have to do it with all my jeans and things :)

I got up 4 times last night. One time I opened all the windows and doors in the house wide for 10minutes :) but of course can't leave the doors open...


----------



## Themonkey

I can I just need to quit being a lazy monkey and alter it.


----------



## phineas

Gonna be a narky pregie mammy today girls! Oh and his smelly alarm and DS prancing round in a shorts at bang on 7 this morning! Not funny love when I'm wake since 5 with daddy's alarm! Even bump starts kicking when the alarm goes off each time! I know he's exhausted and was putting off getting up but I really can't see how setting an alarm an hour before u need to get up and a hour and half before u need need to be gone makes sense! He's then so tired he turned it off until 9! 
Just as I was dozing finally, he jumps outta bed, waking me again! Gonna be a narky Missus he comes home to any ways! 

I'll tell him I'm sleeping in the spare room if he doesn't stop, that'll soon shut him up!


----------



## SarahDiener

I would send him to the other room!!


----------



## Themonkey

At least he sets the alarm... I have to set the alarm for mine when I'm home and than nudge him awake. 

Since I'm working this morning in about an hour I'll start the wake up calls to him. I wonder how many calls before he rises and shines this morning.


----------



## phineas

Even though he sets his alarm hun he rarely wakes with it I end up kicking him lol if I'm feeling sorry for him I'll tickle or kiss his arm awake but usually it's a kick lol if it happens a few nights in a row then i might sleep thru but that's rare! 

Lol Sarah I just rang saying that's it separate rooms ha we wouldn't sleep tho! Hate not being in bed with him and I'm away this weekend so will already have one night no my bed! 

It's ok DS knew I was gonna be a narky mammy after I got him brekkie he brought me a pillow and blanket on the couch... Only wake now :) feeling a lil better and no heavy head now thank god! Good job I've raised a charmer lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Themonkey said:


> At least he sets the alarm... I have to set the alarm for mine when I'm home and than nudge him awake.

Me too!! I drives me crazy! He has his own alarm but he wont set it. And I don't work atm. :dohh: MEN!!!! Guess we gotta love them :haha:


----------



## skweek35

phineas said:


> It's ok DS knew I was gonna be a narky mammy after I got him brekkie he brought me a pillow and blanket on the couch... Only wake now :) feeling a lil better and no heavy head now thank god! Good job I've raised a charmer lol

You really do have a charmer there! lucky you!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Awww that's sweet!


----------



## 5thbunbaking

MommaBarry said:


> If you are new to the group welcome!! If you would like me to add you to the list just let me know your due date and gender and I will get you added :flower:

Just realised I'm not on the list,can I be added please? 
Expecting a little :blue: bundle 4th Nov.:flower:


----------



## whatwillbex

Not long to go eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! sorry just felt like having a random post moment! :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added 5thbun :thumbup: 
Sorry if you asked before and I missed your post, sometimes pregnancy brain gets the best of me :dohh:


----------



## MommaBarry

I hear ya whatwillbex!!! :happydance::happydance:

This week I am busy organizing all the closets to make room for baby and all her belongings. Then, A very detailed cleaning is on the list. My baseboards and blinds and every little crevic of this place will be so clean by the time im done. I have warned OH and DS to prepare themselves. Once I get it clean I expect it to stay that way or else :devil: :haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

I am having a sort out week too. No cupboard or drawer will be left untouched! Mission on! new development this week swollen feet has anyone else had this yet? they don't even hurt they just look like hobbit feet?

:hangwashing::dishes::laundry::iron::coffee:


----------



## 5thbunbaking

MommaBarry said:


> Got you added 5thbun :thumbup:
> Sorry if you asked before and I missed your post, sometimes pregnancy brain gets the best of me :dohh:

Thank-you!! (Pregnancy brain has the better of me at the moment & I can't remember if I've asked previously or not:wacko: better late than never though :winkwink:)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I know!! it's sort of going quick but hit 27 weeks and it's slowed down a bit!! Though 29 weeks today :) Meaning 11 to go until Due date - 13 weeks MAX eeeeek!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

whatwillbex said:


> I am having a sort out week too. No cupboard or drawer will be left untouched! Mission on! new development this week swollen feet has anyone else had this yet? they don't even hurt they just look like hobbit feet?
> 
> :hangwashing::dishes::laundry::iron::coffee:

I'm pretty sure I'm the queen of swollen feet, mine are HUGE! 
My nesting has taken a bit of a lull I think, It's just too hot!!

So yeah, so little time left! 10 weeks for me! O_O It's madness!!!

But something weird occurred to me today, which really seems pretty stupid of me. But anyway. They always go on in my birthing class about how you should go to the hospital at a certain number of contractions and what not. But... When do you go to the hospital if you are having them early??? I'm pretty sure you don't want to wait until you are are in full blown labour! So... er... when exactly?


----------



## whatwillbex

Im not when? Im going to leave it as long as I can, I really don't want to be turned away but then again I don't know how bad the pain is going to be and how I will cope at the time.

10 weeks me too! whoop

Congrats Charliekeys. This week (29) has been the turning point for me and really starting to feel the effects of being preggers cheggers!

Sleepless nights
Swollen Feet
Pain on hips when led on my side 
Pain in my lady garden at night?:blush:
Hot flushes
Breathlessness 

Just a few niggles for the last tri, thank few only 10wks left.


----------



## MommaBarry

If you are having pre-term labor signs, you go immediatly and get checked out! Better safe than sorry.

Swollen feet, ugh Im happy to report so far I am not suffering to bad from that. Then again, I am not on my feet all day.

Baby has however positioned herself on my cervix...ouch!! I swear I thought a couple of times yesterday something was going to come out! I kept telling OH it felt like right before you start your period (tmi?) right before your menses get ready to pass, that feeling that something was about to come out of your vajay. It's weird feeling for sure.

I have hit full nesting mode this week for sure. Knowing I have two weeks of nothing to do until classes start up again I better take advantage now.


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> If you are having pre-term labor signs, you go immediatly and get checked out! Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Baby has however positioned herself on my cervix...ouch!! I swear I thought a couple of times yesterday something was going to come out! I kept telling OH it felt like right before you start your period (tmi?) right before your menses get ready to pass, that feeling that something was about to come out of your vajay. It's weird feeling for sure.
> 
> I have hit full nesting mode this week for sure. Knowing I have two weeks of nothing to do until classes start up again I better take advantage now.

That's pretty much what I thought! They don't turn you away here either, unless you're not actually in labour. But if you turn up and your contractions are far apart but you are in labour, you stay there. 
My DH is going away for a week in sept, I'm so freaked that I'm going to go into preterm :/ ...

I just can't wait until my furniture arrives! I want to get stuck into it all!


----------



## MommaBarry

I would freak out too!

I think this is the last week OH is working out of town, thank goodness. I told him either way, he needs to let work know that as of october he is off limits for out of town trips. When he travels away its a 4 and half hour drive back, plus another hour to the hospital.


----------



## 1eighty

Nesting/Packing fever here... It's still the best part of 4 weeks til we leave, but I keep packing, unpacking, reassessing and repacking the suitcases we'll be taking...

Hips are starting to hurt again :cry: but I know that if it gets really bad then all I have to do is go into the docs a week before the flight (which we need to do anyway for the pregnancy flight forms) and get two more steroid shots. They kick in within a week and it is pure bliss. This is one of those days where I wish I could literally do this: :wine:

I'm so paranoid about cankles and swollen feet that I keep them slightly elevated when sat at the computer and if sat down to watch TV. Poor DH is gonna have my legs draped over him for most of the flights too, hehehe :haha:


I want to be busy busy, but my back can't take it and it's sooooooo frustrating :(

Also, the bees are back (we have a hive in our ceiling space that gets fumigated every so often, we had hoped the last dose would keep the bees away til we left but seems not), so I'm extra apprehensive about getting things packed and stowed in case they swarm again and we have to make a sharp exit.


Also sliiiiightly concerned about starting to labour early, as I won't be allowed on the plane if that is the case. There was a lady who had her LO at 31+3 (see here) which is the stage we'll be at when we land :wacko:


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW!! I just read that story of the lady that gave birth early! Definetly makes me a little nervous to think that could be any one of us in just a few weeks. It did give me comfort to hear that the baby is doing well though.


----------



## A_K_and_K

My bump is nowhere as big as some of the ladies' on here, however, I am totally feeling huge and pregnant right now, and mortified to think how this will feel in another 6 weeks even!

My lower back is KILLING me. It hurts sooooo much. My SO is wonderful about rubbing it for me, but during the day he's at work and I'm just like, ugh...ouch ouch ouch.

I've always had lower back pain, from when I was in my teens, and I fear that this is just going to get much worse (pain-wise) as my back holds up this ever-growing baby bump (and baby!)

If my SO is home, and I am laying back on the couch, or even sitting somewhere, I ask him to help push me up! Like a beached whale!!

AND, I've adopted some kind of "pregnant waddle" since it makes walking feel better.

Jeeeez. Only 29 weeks and this is what it's turned into. 

Plus I threw up this morning.

Ergh.


----------



## whatwillbex

I wonder which one of us will pop first? hmmmmmm eeeeeeee!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: gotta love the pregnant waddle. I try SO hard not to do it but it's inevitable!

Momma b - she's also on my cervix. . . does your little girly headbutt you down there? Or when she gets the hiccups! You're right it does feel like she's about to just fall out :haha: 

Where are you flying too 1eighty?? I must have missed that post :( 

What are everyone's plans for this evening? Here I'm just putting the boys to bed and having a big tidy up (if there is any energy left lol) ... flat is grossing me out and really needs a decent clean and the floors need mopping! I also have this urge to sort our bedroom out as that's frustrating me too :growlmad:


----------



## CharlieKeys

OOh by the way - who is babywearing? We ordered a sling off our catalogue account, but I'm not even sure if it's a good one? 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Sense...R4FO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345478574&sr=8-2

If it's not I'll probs send it back as it cost us £40 ... not the £29 there! What do you all think? :shrug:


----------



## SarahDiener

My DH will be in China :'( There is no way in hell he would be there for anything (or maybe even days after!) if I went into labour...

I;ve heard good things about the socks for travelling and swollen feet though.
Where are you moving to 1eighty? You're in Zimbabwe now arent you?

Sorry about your back A_K_&_K :(
Is there anything your insurance covers? maybe you can ask your doctor about it?

I'm trying to save my last nights curry, we put far too much chili in it (a Habanero and a normal red...opps!). DH is out with a headache (coffee machine broke so caffeine related and also from heat :()

I'm into (or will be!) babywearing. It's pretty! I've never heard of the brand though. But! I'm not that experienced either :/. Have you tried to look for reviews?


----------



## MommaBarry

Yes Charlie, exactly!! Hiccups are the worst when she is positioned there.

I did notice this morning my bump is quite low. I went to put my hand on my bump and the top was squishy instead of firm. She usally is way up there, but this morning my bump is really low. I know she will do this for the next few weeks until she gets into position so im not worried yet.

As for babywearing, im totally going to give it a shot. Just got to find the most apporpriate type of sling for my LO. There are so many out there!


----------



## SarahDiener

We have a woven sling from babylonia and a Marsupi :) DH didnt want to wear the sling in the end, so we had to get him a carrier :D


----------



## skweek35

I am really not sure if I will babywear. Think I need to read up more about it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I originally wasn't going too BUT, Stephen still isn't at the age I can guarantee he will walk places/stand for a long time on the buggy board, so we needed another option just incase. 

Have looked at reviews and it's mixed - It's either 5 stars or 1 star - no inbetween so it's one of those you either like it or you don't :shrug: Also need one that's just easy to do and no faffing about :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

What really helped me was going to a alternative parenting store and trying them on. WITH a heavy baby doll. They had heaps of advice and it was really cool experiencing the different types of slings/carriers. There is help to be had in the natural parenting forum, although when I asked about them they didnt really give me much of an idea of actually what I should get :/. Maybe I asked the wrong thing though! :)


----------



## Wandering

Ughhh today im really wishing I had a time machine! Recently Ive been thinking wow only 12 weeks.. thats absolutely nothing! But today i feel like 12 weeks is soo far away.

I wouldnt have said i "felt pregnant" until this week, but suddenly this week i feel really heavy and lethargic. I want to go out and do stuff to pass the time but im just too tired to. Defs need a time machine, even just to speed up a few weeks!


----------



## MommaBarry

I def feel you on that! This morning I was trying to plug the toaster in and my belly got in the way of me reaching the outlet. I just feel HUGE. I have been wearing a mixture of maternity shirts and regular shirts. My belly is now starting to pop out the bottom of my regular shirts :nope: No more wearing those until this baby hatches!


----------



## phineas

I feel 'off' today! Baby moving away, but feel like I've the period type pains, / a funny belly type feeling! I don't have the runs tho just feel off! Was getting used to no period type pains and now they back :( One min I'm going ugh 13 weeks left then think woooo only 13 weeks unless I go early... Which is even scarier! 
Just treated DS to a Chinese to make up for being mean mammy this morning, and gonna cook oh a nice meal and not be mean Missus either... Life to short to be grumpy pregie woman lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

phineas - have a nice chinese - yum yum!!

Wandering - I know it's hard but I find if I don't do anything I feel more tired and lethargic However, I just walked across the road to Asda with the boys, got home and I have more energy than I've had for ages. Try maybe a 20 minute walk and see if that helps? I know it's hard and the thought of having to get ready etc is a pain, but don't over exert yourself, just enjoy the fresh air :hugs:


----------



## Icy

I feel like I'm bursting at the seams! Can't believe I still have 12 wks to go. The last few days I've really started to notice this pregnancy slowing me down. Which sucks cuz my to-do list isn't getting any shorter!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I can't wait to get everything done! I definitely don't have as much energy as last week though :(


----------



## Wandering

CharlieKeys - I'll definately try that thanks. I usually quite like walking with my ipod, it helps clear my head but i havent felt much like doing it the past few days. Might just force myself to if its going to give me an energy burst! Plus should probably make the most of this warm weather before september hits!

Phineas - I had those period type pains last week as well. I was worried i was having mild contractions at first because i havent felt period pains at all this pregnancy but i went to sleep and woke up the next day and felt fine! Im not good with period pains.. i reckon im going to be rubbish at dealing with actual contractions when i go into labour!!


----------



## phineas

Think mystery solved... Just got like a whallop on my cervix, which had stopped cause baby moved up, and I've a grinding type feeling on my hip bone which is exactly how it felt when baby was low at the start... Think he's pushed down a bit! 

Ok sounds weird, but does any one else feel nauseous if they actually think really hard bout the heaviness of their uterus and the pressure in it??? Or is that just me? Sounds so weird but if I concentrate on my insides which is baby kinda turns my belly a bit!! Ye ok I'm weird lol

Wandering I def agree with Charlie, I can be shattered by lying round, if I get up and actually do summat I find I get a good bit done! I've started my lists of stuff I wanna do once DS is back in school! Gonna enjoy just creating the lists until then!


----------



## gubeedal

I ride a bus to and from work. I used to walk the mile, but its too diffiicult now, and I'm too slow to make it on time. I've noticed the bus rides make me carsick. I have to make sure I'm looking out the windows the entire time or I start to feel a little green.


----------



## Beankeeper

Eeek! My sister is in labour! Her due date was yesterday, I think this is all gonna get a bit more 'real' soon!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thats so exciting bean :happydance:


----------



## Beankeeper

I know! I'm so excited that now I don't know if I'll be able to sleep! I've got work tomorrow so I better give it my best try. First day back after over 2 weeks off :-/ oh well.
G'night everyone :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good Luck to your sister bean :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Keep us as updated as you can! And good luck with the sleep!


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay! Another November board :) Hey MommaB, can you add me on here? (November 28, Team :blue:) :) Thanks!


----------



## phineas

Omg good luck beans sis! Hopefully she goes quick!


----------



## destynibaby

so after a night out with the OH last night.. we came home and I was changing clothes... i either urinated on myself or some fluid or something leaked out. Either way i couldnt control it. I thought my water broke for a minute. I was like nooooooooooooooo! but i had no cramping, no bleeding and nothing unusual after. Got a 155 heartrate on doppler and baby started dancing shortly after a piece of cheesecake. but wth! am i really gonna have to wear freaking diapers? smdh


----------



## Jazavac

Beankeeper, yay for your sister! I hope all goes well for her and her little one.


Again, the thread is busy when I am busy. Hmph!

I hope I won't be the first one to pop. I actually want a full term baby! One of the ladies from one of the threads I'm in gave birth at 30 weeks. It's been a struggle for them, from the beginning, but they're both fine now (it's been quite some time since). A co-worker gave birth at 35 weeks, it was an emergency C-section due to preeclampsia, with the baby being struck by IUGR, too. Not a good combo, since her little guy was the size of a 30 week old. But he's doing great, too, and is about to turn 6 months.

No swelling here, which I am very grateful for. My feet are still smaller than ever, pretty much, which is confusing. But the little guy keeps confusing me with a punching bag, that's for sure. It's getting ouchy in there.


----------



## Jazavac

destynibaby, have you had any more of that since? I'm a pretty cautious person so I'd probably see if I could at least get a hold of one of the pads you could put in your underwear, that change color if they get in touch with the amniotic fluid.


----------



## A_K_and_K

SarahDiener said:


> Sorry about your back A_K_&_K :(
> Is there anything your insurance covers? maybe you can ask your doctor about it?

Thanks!
I'll probably just be trying the usuals - massage, hot compresses, hot showers, etc... 

Not planning to take an inkling of medication for the whole pregnancy (birth included) and I've got this far (even through 4 1/2 months of morning sickness!!) so I will continue to suck it up and plod forward! Er...waddle forward :blush:

On the topic of baby wearing - I am totally planning this as well!!! I have heard good things about the Moby Wrap but I need to do some more reviewing/researching to find the best kind!

I'm excited to baby wear! Especially as we have a farm and horses so it will make doing chores easier I hope LOL!

Baby has been pretty darn quiet today. She's giving me the odd kick here and there but not her usual bursts of craziness.

I think she's going through a growth spurt or just having a quiet day. I felt pretty "blech" yesterday and the last time I felt like that baby was pretty quiet the next day or 2. I'm guessing it means she is growing. Or, because I have an anterior placenta, maybe in a weird place I can't feel everything?

I did poke her and she kicked back at me twice so she's probably telling me to bug off and let her rest!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.326 said:


> Yay! Another November board :) Hey MommaB, can you add me on here? (November 28, Team :blue:) :) Thanks!

YAY Mrs!!! So happy to see you over here! Welcome and I got you added :hugs:


----------



## destynibaby

Jazavac said:


> destynibaby, have you had any more of that since? I'm a pretty cautious person so I'd probably see if I could at least get a hold of one of the pads you could put in your underwear, that change color if they get in touch with the amniotic fluid.

nope none! ive been using the bathroom as normal all day and no leaking.
but omg they have those? where?


----------



## Wandering

destynibaby said:


> so after a night out with the OH last night.. we came home and I was changing clothes... i either urinated on myself or some fluid or something leaked out. Either way i couldnt control it. I thought my water broke for a minute. I was like nooooooooooooooo! but i had no cramping, no bleeding and nothing unusual after. Got a 155 heartrate on doppler and baby started dancing shortly after a piece of cheesecake. but wth! am i really gonna have to wear freaking diapers? smdh

You should probably go and get checked out hun to make sure it wasnt amniotic fluid thats leaking? better to be safe than sorry for sure! 

Im having to sleep upright on the sofa this evening because everytime i lie down in bed baby goes mad and pummels my insides from every angle! theres no way im getting sleep until she calms down so upright on the sofa it is! ha. Good job i have netflix to keep me company!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm actually not sure where, but some of my friends from back home in Croatia have used them. I'm fairly sure they'd be available in the US, then, too. They bought theirs at a pharmacy.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Destyni, please call your OB and tell them what happened. They might want you to go for an US to confirm there is enough fluid there, etc. I would not let this go, because if it is amniotic fluid there is a possibility you could get an infection. Better safe! 

This thread has really moved today. On the topic of babywearing I definitely want to wear baby- seems like it'll promote more bonding time and allow me to get more done at the same time. I like the idea of the Boba wrap, it's a stretchier version of Moby wrap, but they are expensive for a piece of fabric that people say isn't really good after baby is 12 lbs or so. I have thought about buying the fabric, people say just get jersey fabric and cut it 6 ft x 30". I think I might wait until I have baby and see how big he is. No need to waste money. As for longer term we're looking at the Ergobaby carrier and the Beco Butterfly II. I figure we'll try them on with baby once he's at that stage and see what we like best then. :) 

Welcome 326! :D


----------



## Jazavac

I've heard mostly bad things about Moby Wraps, mostly because of the stretchy fabric they're made of. I have a ring sling that I got as a hand-me-down from a dear friend, so I'll start out with that. Then we'll see from there.


----------



## destynibaby

yay i have a squash baby!
i knew the eggplant would go fast.. 
that papaya was horrid though!
11 weeks left. im getting nervous now...


----------



## Beankeeper

No news yet, but yeah, I didn't get much sleep! Oh well, I've got tomorrow & the next day off so I guess I'll catch up...
Dreading first day back, I'm gonna be soooo exhausted!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I've heard the squash lasts forever too!


----------



## destynibaby

yep it does! and i have nothing to look forward to, to make it go by fast! :(


----------



## Beankeeper

@destyni, yay for squash! And yeah, I'd maybe phone in to see if they think its necessary to check that your waters aren't leaking.

I'm getting a loan of a wrap from a friend. It's like a moby but it's a thicker fleecy fabric, so great for winter. If I really don't like it (which I doubt, I've tried it & its comfy & pretty easy to use), then I'll have no guilt buying a different one as I haven't spent any money on it yet


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow!! ALl us 29 weekers! It says our baby weighs about 3lbs now!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Turnipstar

MommaBarry said:


> This thread started in second tri and now we are moving on over to the third! Heres to the home stretch!!
> 
> November due dates
> 
> 
> Team :pink: 44 Team :blue: 27 Team :yellow: 21
> 
> 1st- SarahDiener :pink: MrsBertie :pink: happyb :pink: Buckles :yellow: discoclare :yellow:
> 2nd- destynibaby :blue: rmj09 :pink: Pink sugar :blue: whatwillbex :pink: sharonfruit :yellow: celticmum :pink:
> 3rd- amy-marie :pink: skweek35 :pink: mum2b85 :yellow:
> 4th- Beckyc39 :blue: kitty1924 :yellow: CuteandPreggo :blue: 5thbunbaking :blue:
> 5th- HRhHol :blue: CharlieKeys :pink: sexysmurf :pink:
> 6th- Ginagg :yellow: purplepeent :pink:
> 7th- oh_so_blessed :blue:
> 8th- LittleAngel_x :pink: rider89x :blue: babyjo :yellow: Malakai :yellow: fraggle081112 :yellow: JD'2 :yellow: natasharobin :yellow:
> 9th- Mommabarry :pink:
> 10th- zulab :blue:, lucyjo81 :pink: wandering :pink: Beankeeper :yellow: Kelly6407 Aimee4311 :pink: loopylou86 :pink:
> 11th- stinkrtbell :blue:
> 12th- lillio :blue: marlaw27 :pink: minties :pink: n_q :pink: MommyH :pink: gubeedal :pink:
> 13th- Themonkey :blue: corgankidd :blue: Dahlia :pink: Jendell88 :pink:
> 14th- wifeywoo2 :yellow: abitheblue :yellow: AnxiousAnnie :blue: pixxie1232001 :blue: Nikki_lou :yellow:
> 15th- bublychic :blue: tabitha561 :blue: Etee :pink: BeckaBoo88 :blue: heyydayy :pink:
> 16th- 1eighty :blue: keepholdingon :blue: HCothren :pink:
> 17th- young-n-proud :blue: jo8082 :yellow: Babyface83 :pink: slippergirl :pink: feldawn :girl:
> 18th- always_xo :pink: phineas :yellow: slm2012 :boy: bexxc :yelow:
> 19th- Jazavac :blue: skunkpixie :pink:
> 20th- Kba x :pink: Sproutlet :yellow:
> 21st- linz143 :pink: winks :blue: palacemommy :pink: Bookity :pink: Peggy :yellow:
> 22nd- sarahcake :blue: shanini21
> 23rd- britt0285
> 24th- mummy2be1987 :blue: nosocks :pink: jrwifey18 :pink: kelkel :boy:
> 25th- Xgail123, Ahren :pink: Icy :pink:
> 26th- Inoue :pink: twinklestop
> 27th- Halle71 :boy:
> 28th- sailorsgirl :blue: Mrs. 326 :blue:
> 29th- beautifuloaks :pink: BMIbaby :yellow: ttc_lolly :pink: annie00 :pink:
> 30th-

Im due 22nd Nov but think I will be induced on 8th Nov :) Helloooooo Nov Mamas!


----------



## whatwillbex

:hi: welcome!


----------



## MommaBarry

Welcome Turnipstar! I got you added :thumbup:


----------



## phineas

Morning girls just had a check up baby's perfect, urine clear and bp fine! Charlie I told her bout all the pressure I'm feeling, so she checked baby's position and said from feeling where he is she rules out spd and said baby's down and that's why I feel pressure but not the hole time! Hoping he stays only dipping in and out that 13 more weeks of that full time is not gonna be easy! 

How's every one today?


----------



## bexxc

glad your appointment went well, phineas! i have a checkup tomorrow :)


----------



## SarahDiener

yay for appointment! I'm trying to waste time until my DH comes home.


----------



## MommaBarry

Happy to hear your appointment went well phin. I go back again on the 31st. 

I just dropped DS off at school. Going to relax a bit before I start to tackle the bedroom closets. I know once I start I wont stop until its done!


----------



## Mrs.326

I love the idea of baby wearing. I have two separate slings, a moby wrap and something else I can't remember the name of right now (baby brain?)... I'm curious to see which one works best for us. It seems like it's different for everyone.


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs you are under 100 days now according to your ticker :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Mrs you are under 100 days now according to your ticker :happydance:

AH! You're right!!! OMG! ... 99 days seems so close! Yay for making it to double digits :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

woohoo!! :happydance:

As far as babywearing goes, I have been looking at sevenslings.com

I have a code that gets me the sling for free, just have to pay shipping. I still would like to try others and compare though


----------



## Beankeeper

Woop woop, I'm an auntie again! It's a boy, 7lbs 15 oz :happydance:


----------



## tabitha561

I have a baby bjorn and loved it :) I didnt do a lot of baby wearing though so much easier to get my lightweight stroller that my carseat fits in


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats Beankeeper :)

MommaBarry - that's the one I have!! I also used the code and got a free one :)


----------



## Bookity

I keep hearing bad things about seven slings. Inflated shipping and poor quality material. I have a code too, but on the fence about getting one.


----------



## bexxc

congrats, bean! that's so exciting!


----------



## MommaBarry

YAY BEAN!!! :happydance: CONGRATS

As for seven sling, your right the shipping is higher, but for under 20 I couldnt pass it up. Even if it turns out crap, at least im not out a bunch of money. I wish more stores would let you try them out around the store to compare what feels right.


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats, Beankeeper!

I got that sevenslings.com code, too, but I threw it away. They can't be any good if they give their items for free, with such inflated shipping on top of it. And I was kind of too scared to put my baby into something that's so random.


----------



## whatwillbex

Congrats Aunty Bean!:flower:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I've heard mostly bad things about Moby Wraps, mostly because of the stretchy fabric they're made of. I have a ring sling that I got as a hand-me-down from a dear friend, so I'll start out with that. Then we'll see from there.

We're expecting a heavy baby. Don't know if that will be the case, but if it follows me and OH it will be between 9-12 lbs. lol! I don't think I want to carry all that weight on just one shoulder, and OH gets headaches from that, so we're not looking at slings at all. I've considered the Babyhawk Mei Tai to start with, but me and OH would wear different sizes so I'd have to get them used to afford to buy both of them since they aren't really permanent. We might just take our newborn to the store and see if we can get away with the Ergo straight away. :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

Jaz, I already got mine in the mail and it's not too bad. Maybe I'll try to put my dog in it to see (I have a 15lb pug) :) The material is a bit stiff, but I haven't washed it yet... It's still in the packaging.


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.....If you can get the dog in the sling I have got to see pics of this :haha:


----------



## A_K_and_K

I just noticed I've not been added to the due date list.

I did post a long time ago but I guess it was overlooked!

I'm due November 4th with a baby girl!:cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Mrs.....If you can get the dog in the sling I have got to see pics of this :haha:

LOL! I actually don't think it'll be too hard... but I'll definitely take a picture and share if she'll go for it :rofl: Who knows! If she likes it, I may dog wear her while baby does tummy time so she feels the bonding, too :haha: (just kidding, of course!)


----------



## MommaBarry

A_K I think when you posted we were transitioning over from second tri to third. SO sorry you got overlooked. :dohh: But I got you on the list now! :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

:rofl: oh i've definitely got to see this!


----------



## Mrs.326

DH is away on business for the week, so I'll try to get her in the sling tonight - that way he won't be around to judge me for it (hahaha!) I should have pictures to share tomorrow :) hehe


----------



## MommaBarry

Then this should be good practice for getting baby in and out by yourself. :rofl: Only I hope for your sake baby has alot less body hair.


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Then this should be good practice for getting baby in and out by yourself. :rofl: Only I hope for your sake baby has alot less body hair.

:rofl: I hope so, too!!! :rofl:


----------



## phineas

Awh momma ur son is back in school already is he? (or is it play school/crèche?) DS not back until the 3rd so another 2 weeks! I have the urge to start nesting bit not sure if I wanna follow through yet lol is this laziness or will I get passed it and actually nest? Doesn't help I fell behind on our bins so Im trying to burn as much as poss so I don't have rubbish every where! Hopefully this week will see my bins up todate again! 

We personally aren't baby wearing (I actually don't know of any one who has here! We have the graco travels system so that's good enough for us ha! 

Bean congrats to ur sis, did u get a hold yet? I'm seeing baby's all over today but no one I know that I could get a cuddle lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Yep he started back last thursday. He is a big 4th grader now! This was the first year he did NOT want me to walk him into school the first day :cry: I think if I did not have this LO on the way it would have really bothered me that I would never get to do that again. I guess its one perk to having my children so far apart in age. By the time this LO starts pre-school, my son will be starting HS! Crazy to think right?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Well, after more research I think I've finalized my decision, as far as can be done without actually trying out a carrier. I'm going for the Beco Gemini. It's adjustable for me and OH, distributes the weight well, and can even be worn forward facing, which although I know is not the best at least this one is ergonomic for it (carrier harness goes to knees, not a crotch dangler like the Bjorn). 

Whew! Glad that's over. Now I've just gotta make the plunge and buy it at $130. At least it can last 'til baby is 35 lbs. I doubt I'll be wanting to carry a baby that large around anyhow. lol!


----------



## phineas

It is kinda sad tbh I love when DS grabs my arm when walking reminds me he still is my lil man no matter how grown up he thinks he is! Gonna be weirder tho going back to the baby stage tho, but I'm really excited bout it! No matter how much I love DS this time it's so much better where circumstances r concerned! ( I was 15 when I had DS and only moved in with oh when he was 1 and half!)


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats bean!
I'm definitely starting to feel tired again :( I hope this isnt going to be the way it is for the rest of third tri!


----------



## MommaBarry

I agree with the circumstances! I was 22 and married to an A-hole. So I was a stressed out momma from the start and did not get to really enjoy the baby phase. We divorced when my son was not even 2 so he does not even remember us living together, which is honestly a good thing as he was such a jerk. This time I get to be a SAHM and student. Alot less stressful. And with me being in my 30's I think my patients are alot more stable than that of when I was younger. Your right, it will be odd going back to the baby phase again after being so established with a child that can for the most part take care of himself. But im also excited. I honestly figured he would be my only after never finding my prince and only dating frogs. But finally my prince arrived and our little girl is on her way. (so cheesy :rofl:) Its funny how life falls into place sometimes. Guess it takes patients.


----------



## SarahDiener

It's great Momma! Everyone deserves their prince charming!

Oh, so i went to the pharmacy to pick up a few natural medicines (not homeopathy). Like peppermint cream for helping with breathing and other such things. And I wanted to get my antihistamines at the same time. (FINALLY BACK ON THEM, BLISS!). So my DH does all the talking, it's easier that way when I don't speak good German, and the lady starts giving us a lecture about taking antihistamines while pregnant (which mine are a 50year old drug that has never caused any problems with pregnancy, not to mention it's a freaking prescription from my OB/GYN!!!). And also fills our bags up with pamphlets on how to reset your bio-floral balance with homeopathy! My DH was so pissed he was just about ready to start lecturing her on the difference between natural medicine/herbal/plant based medicine and homeopathy. Which he's such a unconfrontational person, this would be so out of character!

Rant over!:flower:


----------



## destynibaby

So most of us will have Scorpio babies.
Do you guys believe in horoscopes and what your signs say for you?
If the saying is true and my son is anything like his dad... in a few years.. the little girls in school are gonna be in trouble! lol and so am I! lmao


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay for being back on your meds!! I stoped taking mine for just a day and suffered!

Some people!! While yes re-setting your own bio mico-flora is a great thing, it is NOT for everyone. Some people have special needs that there body cant do on there own. In her line of work you would think she would get that! Thats why they make meds, to help those whos bodies cant naturally help themselves. Good for your DH to have your back though!!


----------



## SarahDiener

destynibaby said:


> So most of us will have Scorpio babies.
> Do you guys believe in horoscopes and what your signs say for you?
> If the saying is true and my son is anything like his dad... in a few years.. the little girls in school are gonna be in trouble! lol and so am I! lmao

Uh oh! He sounds like trouble!
And yeah Momma, 10 days was a nightmare! I itched everywhere, I woke up feeling like I hadn't slept at all... and that's without all the other sneezing, running nose, itchy eyes, itchy ears, etc etc etc!
But with this woman, really she shouldn't be giving opinions at all on medicine that you have a prescription for...


----------



## lillio

Hey girls, hope everyone is well! Just playing catch up, LOVING the bump pics! Can't put one up yet cos i-pad is sick and i-phone won't let me do it! Was at doctor today and got a mole taken off the sole of my foot... 5 stitches! Can hardly walk and keeps bleeding, hurts like a b*tch! Hopefully it'll come back clear but doc said that all preggy ladies need to watch any moles they have for changes as hormones can affect them so check those moles ladies!

Oh and I gotta see the dog in the sling lol! x


----------



## Mrs.326

destynibaby said:


> So most of us will have Scorpio babies.
> Do you guys believe in horoscopes and what your signs say for you?
> If the saying is true and my son is anything like his dad... in a few years.. the little girls in school are gonna be in trouble! lol and so am I! lmao

I haven't thought of this yet, so I just looked it up. Looks like baby will most likely be a Sagittarius.... uh oh! I'm a Sagittarius and I know I was not an easy child. :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah! I'm holding out for the dog in the sling :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks for the tip, lillio.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

destynibaby said:


> So most of us will have Scorpio babies.
> Do you guys believe in horoscopes and what your signs say for you?
> If the saying is true and my son is anything like his dad... in a few years.. the little girls in school are gonna be in trouble! lol and so am I! lmao

Well, my OH is a scorpio and I can say that a lot of what I've read about them rings very true in him so I'm expecting it in LO. I'm a leo and a lot of that stuff is true about me. I don't believe on people who predict stuff for your week based on your sign, though. 

Also, this is the year of the dragon. I've been told that many people in China try to have babies this year as it's a good sign! :D


----------



## whatwillbex

Me too I'm a leo!:happydance: not really like my sign though?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm the chinese dragon sign!! Eek and so will my little girl!?!? Love it! :) 

My sons are libra and leo .. and they're pretty much like their star signs, I'm a Gemini and OH is a taurus and we're quite like our signs too. I was reading up on Scorpios and their compatibility with all of us - and basically she'll clash with Henry (Leo), but will let him take all the attention if it means she will get something out of it. She'll clash with me but she will be OH's centre of attention as she knows how to play taurus. Can't remember what it said about libra and Scorpio ... Scares me a bit :haha:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey girls, had a busy day today and only just got the time to come on here!!

Phineas - Glad to hear your appointment went well :) I have midwife tomorrow and dreading it, she's attempting to get blood out of me and also weighing me again, if i've put on more weight than i should then she's putting me on a food plan!! 

I'm not so sure about baby wearing, haven't really looked in to it! I have looked at getting a carrier though as i can just wear that instead of taking the pram when i just need to pop to the shops etc. 

Bean - Congratulations on becoming an auntie :D Has the little fella got a name?

Mrs - I would LOVE to see a picture of the dog in a sling ha ha 

I haven't really thought much about star signs, i read mine now and again but never matches up lol. I'm a capricorn and my OH is a cancer, i'm not sure what that means to be honest, does anybody know?

Hope you have all had a good day :D xx


----------



## phineas

Momma I'm glad u found ur prince after everything u went through! I too am a SAHM now and will be for at least another year so I'm looking forward to having the baby stage again! 

Yay Sarah being back on ur meds, although I'd ignore the woman I was told by my chemist I could use as much deep heat.. One search on Internet says its a muscle relaxant and can cross the placenta.. Eh If there's even a chance of that happening no thanks! 


Destiynibaby I'm excited to have a Scorpio baby both my son and oh are tauras and I'm Gemini and I love reading bout our horoscopes! The day I found out I was preg with DS my starting said baby news will bring about a shock! This years star sign for me says a baby and a proposal is on the cards.. I got both! I don't take it literally but it's fun to read! 

Lillio ouch ur poor foot! Hope it heals soon x

Charlie DS and oh are tauras so looks like bump will have them wrapped but me (Gemini) will be the mean mammy for another while lol

Lucy oh no u poor thing! I was dreading the weighing tbh but from today I'm still on track thank god. Just dont be lectured too bad, I'm eating like poo at times and I just can't help it! Hate food these days! If u just google compatibility tween signs ull be able to read bout it! I think it's interesting!


----------



## Beankeeper

phineas said:


> Awh momma ur son is back in school already is he? (or is it play school/crèche?) DS not back until the 3rd so another 2 weeks! I have the urge to start nesting bit not sure if I wanna follow through yet lol is this laziness or will I get passed it and actually nest? Doesn't help I fell behind on our bins so Im trying to burn as much as poss so I don't have rubbish every where! Hopefully this week will see my bins up todate again!
> 
> We personally aren't baby wearing (I actually don't know of any one who has here! We have the graco travels system so that's good enough for us ha!
> 
> Bean congrats to ur sis, did u get a hold yet? I'm seeing baby's all over today but no one I know that I could get a cuddle lol

I would LOVE a cuddle but my sister lives in Ireland, and I'm in Scotland so no cuddles yet :( I considered flying over but my stress levels haven't been good so I'm reluctant to fly at the mo. My doc prob wouldn't let me anyway... I'll get cuddles in November when they visit & they can have cuddle with my LO


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh Bean! I was looking out for your update all day and must have missed it!! CONGRATS on being an Auntie again :) :)


----------



## Jazavac

I'm a Scorpio and I'd love a Scorpio baby. He could easily slip into the next sign, though. :/


----------



## Beankeeper

@lucyJo, his name is Callan, so sweet!


----------



## A_K_and_K

I was born on October 25th and my little girl is due November 4th!

I'm a Scorpio and one thing I definitely attest to is being stubborn!! (and jealous, but that's not a great trait!)

I have joked that my baby will come on my birthday...gosh, wouldn't that be fun? lol...

Or Halloween...

But she'll be a Scorpio, more than likely, and hopefully not quite as stubborn as her mum can be:dohh:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

A_K_and_K said:


> I was born on October 25th and my little girl is due November 4th!
> 
> I'm a Scorpio and one thing I definitely attest to is being stubborn!! (and jealous, but that's not a great trait!)
> 
> I have joked that my baby will come on my birthday...gosh, wouldn't that be fun? lol...
> 
> Or Halloween...
> 
> But she'll be a Scorpio, more than likely, and hopefully not quite as stubborn as her mum can be:dohh:

Ahaha! They are a stubborn bunch. Well, OH def is! His Bday is the 26th, and he's also wanted baby born then. lol! That'd be 2 weeks early almost. If baby is born more than 2 weeks early he'll be a libra. I'm kinda hoping baby is born around OH's birthday, too. It'd be just between 38-39 weeks gestation, which is still healthy, and I'll likely want little boy out by then. Plus I'm still a little concerned about the baby's size given my birth size and OH. Sometimes it follows closely the mothers size and i was > 9 lbs at only 37 weeks gestation so that's a scary thought!


----------



## Beankeeper

My sister is a Scorpio & I'm a Leo... Let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye! It does worry me a little because I often find certain character traits to be acurate in terms of astrology, but I don't believe in horoscopes as in, tomorrow every Leo will have financial issues whilst every Libra will fall in love?!


----------



## phineas

Awh bean I'll go get a cuddle for u :) even better tho u get double the cuddles in nov! 

Was talking to my ma tonight, she's convinced I'll either go into pre term labour this sat or end of sept, cause I like stealing the limelight from my sis (her hen and wedding lol) being honest I wouldn't be surprised if its the wedding! Just have a feeling! I don't mind not stealing the limelight this time tho I'm looking forward to the wedding... And I'll only be 33 weeks!


----------



## Mrs.326

My family is thinking quite the opposite, phineas... they all think I'll be a week or two late. My EDD is Nov 28 and DH and I both have December birthdays so our families are convinced baby will have a December birthday, too. I would much prefer baby have a November birthday, like he's supposed to!


----------



## Jazavac

My husband and I both have October birthdays (13th for him, 30th for me), but I really hope the little guy will wait until November to show up. I'm okay with his due date, really, which is the 19th of November.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Our original due date (23rd October) is our anniversary of first meeting and getting together ... so would be nice for her to be born then, but our scans put us back by 2 weeks! 25th OCtober is my brother's birthday and he's desperate for her to be born just before his birthday so he can still claim last birthday of the year :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm expecting to go long over due & have a huge baby! I feel if I prepare myself for the worst then anything better is good ;)


----------



## Mrs.326

I was born 2 weeks late, DH was born pretty close to his due date. I was almost 9lbs and he was 6lbs.... I'm really hoping baby takes after his daddy :)


----------



## phineas

I'm very happy with my due date tbh to ha and DS was 10 days late and only 6 lb 6 so I don't wanna go early and have a teeny baby to worry bout even more! But cause this preg everything is very early (started feeling baby at 10 weeks and bh and leaky boobs since week 16) she says she wouldn't be surprised! 

That and I was born the day of my sis's first school tour and she had to miss it... Even then I liked to make my presence known haha!


----------



## gubeedal

They thought both my husband and I were twins because we were so big and our moms were so big. 

My mom was told it was twins until her 7th month when they did an ultrasound to make sure (which was pretty unheard of in 1980). They only found one and said to her, "nope, just a really big baby" She was far enough along to have four names picked out: Stacy, Sara, Marc and Eric :) 

I'm so so so screwed


on a side note: every time I piss my mom off I say: "just think, there could have been TWO of me!"


----------



## phineas

https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh564/phineas22/03cfd364.jpg this is me 20 weeks 

And this is now 27 weeks! Only finally able to share lol

https://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh564/phineas22/4ad87d28.jpg

Sorry so random ha


----------



## Beankeeper

Lovely bump Phin!


----------



## Mrs.326

Great bump, Phineas! It's amazing how much these little ones can grow in such a short time frame! :)

Gubeedal - I'm sure in those moments when you're reminding your mom she could have had twins, she's probably so glad she didnt :haha: Twins run in my family and it's my generations turn... so far no one has had them (and I'm actually the last of us on that side of the family to have a baby), so we were thinking we'd get them... but nope! Just one! Although he's measured big at every scan. DH thinks we'll have them next time, LOL!


----------



## phineas

Thanks girls! Any one guess from way I'm holding whether boy or girl??? I think boy tbh I'm very like I was with DS! 

Oh god as much as oh would love twins, I really think I'm happy with one lol they r in his family too but unless ones hiding very well def only one baby! Both me and oh were less than 7 lbs so this one prob be small too!


----------



## Jazavac

Nice photos, phineas!


Here's my newest one, from this morning. Our lovely bathroom at the office. :lol:


27w5d for me:

https://i.imgur.com/ZAjqU.jpg


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> My sister is a Scorpio & I'm a Leo... Let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye! It does worry me a little because I often find certain character traits to be acurate in terms of astrology, but I don't believe in horoscopes as in, tomorrow every Leo will have financial issues whilst every Libra will fall in love?!

OH and I are a scorp/leo pair. It's good in the bedroom, and there are other ups, but there are also tons of points of tension. I have no idea if we'll make it, honestly. As it is I don't think so, but I'm still holding on for now. At least before the pregnancy we had sex to make up for the downs. Now that he won't have sex with me, and in the third tri I don't even want it anymore, there is just no way to relieve the stress. We see a counselor, but it's more like mediation time. :wacko: Hopefully the mother/son leo/scorp relationship will work better. :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely bumps ladies! :) 

Phin ... I think ... girl? I dunno the shape is quite similar to mine I think ... He/she looks low too! :)

Hope you odn't mind - here's my 29 week bump :) Starting to chunk out a bit now! My love handles look HUGE :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120819-WA0002.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skweek35

Is there any truth in talk about baby being about the same size at birth as parents? DF was about 7lbs and I was 6lbs 6oz at birth. 
Cause if there is truth in this I wont be having a very big baby as predicted. 

I am loving all the bump pics. Will see if I can get one tomorrow and post it up here.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Nice pix, ladies. :D Grown a bit there I think, Jaz, from the last one you posted. I can't wait to take another pic in a few weeks and compare! I'm loving the bump. :D 

gubee, my mom also carried big. I have been asked if I've got twins several times this pregnancy because of how early I popped. LO has been measuring a week at the 12w & 20w scans and I'm 95th % on the fundal height as well. Funny thing is since we're expecting a giant I'm half expecting a mini baby, you know, just to prove us wrong. lol! It'd be so funny since me and OH were such giant babies if our LO came out at only 6-7 lbs or something. :p 

On the twins note, can I just say I was SO relieved to find out it was just one! I think as a first time mom in grad school I just couldn't have coped with two. Whew!!

Charlie I SOOOO hear you on the love handles. lol!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Everyone has such great bumps! :)

Charlie, I've started chunking up, too... I've always had "love handles" (which I feel silly for saying now considering they were never anything like they are now!), but of course they're much more "defined" at the moment :haha: My back/hip/pelvic/groin pain is just too much at this point to work out... I've given up on trying, though I will take a walk with DH around the neighborhood before bed sometimes.


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol blessed - it doesn't help when the Love handles weren't small to start off with either :haha: 

sk - me and OH were both around 7lbs ... my boys were a lot heavier than our birth weights - Stephen was closer - but Henry was way heavier lol.


----------



## A_K_and_K

oh_so_blessed said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> My sister is a Scorpio & I'm a Leo... Let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye! It does worry me a little because I often find certain character traits to be acurate in terms of astrology, but I don't believe in horoscopes as in, tomorrow every Leo will have financial issues whilst every Libra will fall in love?!
> 
> OH and I are a scorp/leo pair. It's good in the bedroom, and there are other ups, but there are also tons of points of tension. I have no idea if we'll make it, honestly. As it is I don't think so, but I'm still holding on for now. At least before the pregnancy we had sex to make up for the downs. Now that he won't have sex with me, and in the third tri I don't even want it anymore, there is just no way to relieve the stress. We see a counselor, but it's more like mediation time. :wacko: Hopefully the mother/son leo/scorp relationship will work better. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Keeping you in my thoughts, oh_so !! I really hope that things turn around for you guys :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Charlie r u telling me I've love handles??? Ahaha I've enough love handles for 3 of us! Lol although now I see ur bump again I do kinda agree.... Hmmm maybe I've hope still of throwing a lil girl into the mix lol! 

Love seeing bump pics think its crazy how quick they r gaining shape! Wish I had a bit more roundness to mine tho feel like I've gone out width wise than out out! Although other than my pain I can actually still forget bump is there! If it didn't move as much as if does I'd have just said I had put on weight ha! 

Oh so sorry to hear u and ur oh r roughing it out ATM. Coming from some one who knows how that feels ( we had a brutal year last year from sept 2010 until sept 2011) and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I hear u tho on the sex, no matter how bad things got sex never left the building! How I dunno cause wow some of them fights were crazy! We took a break for a few weeks but still lived together, and I used to stay in the room with him until DS went to bed then I'd go to the spare room, just do we could figure out our feelings. I eventually one day broke and thought cause he hadn't caved in that it meant we were done so I said my farewell etc to him and ran to see houses. That next night he came to me and it was the start to a long long long talk. My point really being stick it out if u can. Long as ye both really want it ye can come through! I know there r times u gotta walk away too, but no matter how hard things got neither of us could just walk for good! Also he's a tauras I'm Gemini and astrologicaly we might work and mightn't work!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phin - I think you've lost weight int he second pic - more bump, less weight if that makes sense :) :haha: noooo I'm just saying in mine I have gained more love handles ;) ... pass me a spade to dig myself out of this hole? ;) Are you bothered if you have a boy or a girl?

oh so - :hugs: I really hope things work out for you! I don't really know what's gone on, but just keep communicating with each other


----------



## phineas

Ahahaha for that nice comment I'll help u outta the hole lol no I honestly don't mind boy or girl but tween me and my sis weve 3 boys and both of us r preg, she's def on her last so be nice to throw a girl in there for one of us!


----------



## MommaBarry

Here is my bumpity bump. She is quite heavy today, at least that is what my back is telling me :haha:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks, Ladies. :) 

Phin, on the bump shape thing. I had a woman guess me as having a boy. I asked how she knew that and she said it was because boys come outward more rounded, and girl bumps are flatter and wider. So, if you feel your bump is growing out more wide maybe it is a girl. :p I haven't got enough experience myself to determine this, but just food for thought.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely bump mommab!! :) 

ahh Phin - I'm actually well excited to see what you're gonna have now! How far gone is your sister?


----------



## Themonkey

oh_so_blessed said:


> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> So most of us will have Scorpio babies.
> Do you guys believe in horoscopes and what your signs say for you?
> If the saying is true and my son is anything like his dad... in a few years.. the little girls in school are gonna be in trouble! lol and so am I! lmao
> 
> Well, my OH is a scorpio and I can say that a lot of what I've read about them rings very true in him so I'm expecting it in LO. I'm a leo and a lot of that stuff is true about me. I don't believe on people who predict stuff for your week based on your sign, though.
> 
> Also, this is the year of the dragon. I've been told that many people in China try to have babies this year as it's a good sign! :DClick to expand...

Its a water dragon year too which is extra lucky if you believe in horoscopes. 

A brief snippet for those who don't know much about it being year of the dragon



People born in the Year of the Dragon share certain characteristics. 
CHARACTERISTICS

Innovative 
Enterprising 
Flexible 
Self-assured 
Brave 
Passionate 
Conceited 
Tactless 
Scrutinizing 
Unanticipated 
Quick-tempered 


THE WATER DRAGON 2012


Water has a calming effect on the Dragon's fearless temperament. Water allows the Dragon to re-direct its enthusiasm, and makes him more perceptive of others. These Dragons are better equipped to take a step back to re-evaluate a situation because they understand the art of patience and do not desire the spotlight like other Dragons. Therefore, they make smart decisions and are able to see eye-to-eye with other people. However, their actions can go wrong if they do not research or if they do not finish one project before starting another.

Thats kind of my wierd pointless factoid of the day. 

Also slightly worried that baby and will clash since we both *fingers crossed* scorpios.


----------



## phineas

Oh so with DS my bump was out out u couldn't tell I was preg from the back and I gained no where else! This one u can't tell from behind I've gained no where else but bump is out but def wider but I am wider too so meh who knows lol 

Charlie I hope one of us gets a girl! I know it's not my last baby tho but her DS1 is 8 mine is 7 her DS2 is 9 months I'm 27 weeks and she's 16 weeks! She's finding out in a few weeks whether it's not or girl tho I'm not! So be nice to mix it up and get a girl in some where! Our DS's r sooo diff tho it's funny seeing how diff 5 boys would be lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Alright ladies........ Here it is....... PUG IN A SLING! 

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/9A86583A-5917-4321-BFB1-64820D4AA310-4274-000003703D341B63.jpg 

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/67FFC7D8-DB22-4C71-B756-F3F572E78D6E-4274-000003703524A230.jpg

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/565ED246-A4F5-4FA2-B821-36728B9DDEAA-4274-000003702E60C421.jpg

:rofl:!!!!!!! She freaked out at first, but finally chilled and just went with it. I'm pretty sure she's heavier than 15lbs though!!!!


----------



## tabitha561

To cute I just got A fawn pug puppy lol Ill post a picture tommorow I still feel small lol


----------



## MommaBarry

I.....FREAKING......LOVE IT!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

That's the exact one I want to order! SO what do you think of it?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, puppyyyy. I had a little 5 lb pomeranian I used to carry around in a cheapo sling and she loved it! These are much nicer, though, sit nice and high. The pom is now my aunt's baby- long story, but she has a great home and she still gets carried around like the baby princess that she is. :p


----------



## Mrs.326

For up to 15 lbs it'll probably work out nicely, but honestly with all the weight being carried on one shoulder, it's a little uncomfortable.... I can imagine it getting worse the longer you wear it too. I think for long term the moby will be a better choice because there's support on both shoulders and not just one.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> For up to 15 lbs it'll probably work out nicely, but honestly with all the weight being carried on one shoulder, it's a little uncomfortable.... I can imagine it getting worse the longer you wear it too. I think for long term the moby will be a better choice because there's support on both shoulders and not just one.

Yeah, that's what I don't like about slings. There is the Baby K'tan, too, for people that want a wrap that isn't a wrap. :p Still, I think we're just going straight to the Beco Gemini. Best to keep one's back in order. I don't want to not use it because my back feels fatigued.


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you for the review! :thumbup:


So im a bit annoyed atm! Rant time.....

Today I have felt like crap. Just really really heavy, achey, and its hard to do much without getting out of breath. Today doing the dishes and cleaning the kitchen took me and hour. Something that usally takes no longer than 20 minutes but I had to keep stopping just to rest. I had to stop and sit twice while walking the dog since OH is out of town for the week and someone has to do it. Here is why im pissed. While im having a crap day, the DS is cranky, and im feeling like poo, the OH just now sent me a text that reads and I quote "im drinking wine" :growlmad: My reply to this F**K You!! I'm annoyed thanks! He knows this is the one thing I miss most, especially on hot summer evenings! And now he is off hanging out with his co-workers rubbing it in!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Momma, I'm feeling really fatigued today, too. Came home early from work- had a good excuse as there was some sort of chemical glue vapor in the building ventilation, but I was really just glad to get home. Well, until I saw OH's lazy butt on the couch, but that's another story. Maybe we're hitting a little growth spurt or something. Hang in there!


----------



## gubeedal

I took this one last week (27 weeks) 

I'm expecting my little girl to be big... I'm hoping I go early
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Cute bump! Is it bad that the green reminded me of St. Patty's day and made me think about corned beef & cabbage? yumm! lol!


----------



## Jazavac

Hahaha, I love the doggie pictures!

I keep trying to pack my cat into the ring sling and she lets me do it... every once in a while.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay! puppy in a sling!!
Somehow I don't think my Golden retriever would approve...

And momma, stupid men, they don't really get anything do they :(
I now have to sit down after walking up from the basement :/ it's 2 flights, but really???


----------



## whatwillbex

Beankeeper said:


> My sister is a Scorpio & I'm a Leo... Let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye! It does worry me a little because I often find certain character traits to be acurate in terms of astrology, but I don't believe in horoscopes as in, tomorrow every Leo will have financial issues whilst every Libra will fall in love?!

Its scares me when I have red that Leo's and Scorpio's clash. I personally don't know any scorpios everyone I know has birthdays at the start/middle of the year. The star sign scares me a little :blush: lol

Well nature vs nurture and all that what ever it is. I am a Leo and want to keep the pride and every one in the fold happy lol. Good luck with the financial isssues today fellow Leo! :winkwink: ha ha ha


----------



## Beankeeper

I think I've finally caught up on the last 3 pages! What a busy night last night was!
Oh_So, sorry you & your OH aren't getting along so well, I really hope that resolves soon :hugs:
MommaB, I miss the wine too!! Last week my DH & I had an afternoon tea for my birthday & he got champagne & I nearly cried! Then he had a really nice Sauvignon Blanc with his dinner & I was super jealous... He just laughed!
Some lovely bumps too! I'm sure I'm having a boy anyway & my bumps quite up-front, but who knows?! Sometimes these theories are wrong...


----------



## whatwillbex

Ha ha it takes me forever to catch up on the nights posts! 
Funny how when you scim read and sometimes you read things wrong. 
I red on one of the posts "I love the dodgy pictures" which made me go eh, and look back to be nosey for dodgy pictures. I then clicked, doggie pictures!:dohh:

I need to wake up!:coffee:


----------



## Beankeeper

Lol! I love the doggie pics too! But I'm glad noone's calling anyone's bump pics dodgy!?


----------



## whatwillbex

Ha ha ha that's what I couldn't understand. 

Just to add to MommaB comment I miss wine too :cry: :wine: I cant wait for my wine, Pate and cheese evening! nom. It better taste as good as I remember. Really should talk about alcohol at 9.44am, that's bad lol


----------



## whatwillbex

whatwillbex said:


> Ha ha ha that's what I couldn't understand.
> 
> Just to add to MommaB comment I miss wine too :cry: :wine: I cant wait for my wine, Pate and cheese evening! nom. It better taste as good as I remember. Really should talk about alcohol at 9.44am, that's bad lol

That should not:dohh:


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm looking forward to wine, cheese (the smellier the better) and pâté too! And rare steak! I'm gonna have a feast after this baba has arrived!


----------



## phineas

Eek girls help! Other than poking baby how the hell can I get him off my side? My whole left hip bone and off up my side is seriously killing! I can feel a body part but every time I try budge him he moves for a sec, I get a major bh and he goes back again! It's like he's wedged in there! And cause he's been there since last night it's all cramped! Silly silly baby ur hurting me! :( love how I got like 3 weeks of high kicks and now were back low low ones! Was enjoying letting people feel but now ur off down at my pelvis ain't no one going there lol

Love the bumps and the dog :D also now off to eat corned beef for brekkie yummy lol

Momma smelly men! Good job oh doesn't drink any more really cause even tho I haven't drank since xmass all I want is a nice cold bottle of blue wkd... Yumm! Even the thoughts of it drive me crazy!


----------



## whatwillbex

Me too a nice big steak with peppercorn sauce!

I was just thinking how great this forum is. 
I have been on here since the 2ww so it feels like a life time of being pregnant. Lucky, I wasn't in the 2ww forum for too long as I fell pregnant first time. Few!
Its so nice that you get to know familiar names from the start. I remember more peeps more from the first tri and its nice to see the journey through with familiar names and we have all got to this final stage together.

Anywho pointless bit of blabbing from me for a Wednesday morning!:baby:

Must be the mones!:dohh:


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Can i join this thread? im due my second on the 22/11?


----------



## SarahDiener

Phineas, have you tried lying over a yoga ball, or over the couch like that, apparently that can help move them into the "correct" position. Might be worth a go?? My LO flips constantly, I get kicks all over on any sides/middle wherever!. I even felt the Champagne feeling in my back yesterday?!???

I was scourging healthy food recipe sites and decided to make zucchini patties and a bulgur salad for lunch, it was delicious!!

I love it here too  I honestly refresh the page about 50 times a day! I've been on here for must be coming up a year?? I think when the baby comes it will be 1 years since we started TTC.
I often see people who I remember from TTC :) it's so nice!


----------



## SarahDiener

rainbowbaby2 said:


> Can i join this thread? im due my second on the 22/11?

When Momma has time she'll add you to the list. She's had exams :flower:


----------



## phineas

Thanks Sarah I'll try it now! I don't mind him being low just seems like he's sticking in there and no matter how I try move him he's not budging! It's like a serious stitch feeling just on my hip bone! 

I love being here too Lucy! Only here since oct last year but love seeing girls who were a month or more ahead of me nearly due!


----------



## lillio

It's the best ever, it's also nice to be in third tri and recognise names from the 2ww and ttc forums! We're nearly there girls, high fives all round lol x


----------



## Beankeeper

I only joined here this pregnancy. I didn't join any forums when we were TTC as I found the whole process a bit depressing (we were ttc/ntnp for almost 3 years), but after my BFP & then an episode of bleeding I joined here. It's amazing now though, seeing all the 'this is it' threads from people who I've been reading posts from the beginning. It's been so great having the support of you lovely ladies too! Couldn't be without you!


----------



## MommaBarry

Morning ladies!

Got you added rainbowbaby2, welcome :thumbup:

Afrer OH wine text message last night I had the urge to text him when I knew he was sleeping to say.......

"Hope you had fun last night. Tomorrow I plan taking DS to school then Im coming back home, going back to bed, and doing nothing all day! Enjoy work" 

I did not do it though and just went to bed :haha:

To join in the conversation I was lucky. I joined here the month we were really ttc and it took the first month! We were shocked i got my bfp only after on month. Guess that valentines weekend getaway he suprirsed me with did the trick :winkwink:
Yesterday I went to the boards and was looking at all the girls who just got there BFP! I commented on a few of the girls posts who were freaking out because of that pesky AF feeling you still have in the first tri. Once I saw my ticker compared to theres, just 5 and 6 weeks, it made me realize and appreciate that we dont have much longer to go. So if your ever feeling like this is taking for ever, I recommend going to those boards :haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

I remember being excited about being an apple seed! I so wanted to have a ticker lol first thing I did when I moved from 2WW, was get myself a ticker. 
I had treatment so wasn't expecting to get pregnant until a few goes and then move onto IVF.
I remember some sad stories going through 2ww and 1st tri and it really does make you feel lucky to have got this far.:flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

I didn't even think I would get pregnant from that month! I flew to NZ during my fertile period... we had Baby danced twice, but they were at 6 or 7 days before OV and possibly on ovulation day... but really I don't know when. I was pretty jet lagged


----------



## phineas

We had decided if we didn't get preg that month we would put it back on hold and I'd go do my masters... Woohoo it happened! We also only dtd 3 night before O , I got a uti on the day of O so didn't dtd until like 3 days later! So was a one time thing for us lol I knew tho that if I tested on mothers day if have a Bfp (knew that at start of the month and ended up testing the day after mothers day cause me and oh had a fight... Yup hormones lol)


----------



## Mrs.326

Aw, I love reading all of your TTC stories :) 

DH and I had been TTC for 6 months when we got pregnant. I have PCOS so we didn't think it would ever happened on our own. I did one round of clomid, which failed to work. I was on CD 40something when I ovulated (had no idea) and I suppose one of our spontaneous baby dances did the trick! We were in Mexico on vacation and decided that the stress was getting to us and since the fertility drug didn't work and we feared we'd be facing more aggressive treatments down the road, we were just going to take a break for a while... low and behold, the day we came home from vacation I had been feeling crampy like AF was on her way, but because she didn't show I decided to test... there was that beautiful BFP! It was such a surprise :) BNB had been a huge help throughout the entire process, though. I'm so glad I had the support of my TTC buddies and now the support of all my fellow November mommies-to-be :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

We decided to ntnp from after Xmas ... and then we had some issues with our relationship in late February so decided to stop - TOO late :haha: we weren't really trying to conceive but there is a plan for everyone I think :)


----------



## lillio

I think so too! We tried from after our honeymoon in September, when nothing had happens by February I was getting a bit stressed so we took a little valentines day weekend away... boom! lol x


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! it's so funny how different all of our stories are. dh and i had been trying for 2 years and had been through several different treatments before deciding to try what the doctor told us we had needed right from the start- icsi. i was literally days away from downregging when i got my bfp. it was quite a shocker! i couldn't possibly feel more blessed!


----------



## Beankeeper

We had stopped trying, I'm pretty sure we only DTD once that month- Valentine's day! I was applying to study at the time so totally distracted with that, didn't even notice my missed period. Then I asked DH when my last period was, he couldn't remember so I asked him to pick up a test, just to make sure. I really didn't expect it to be positive. Took the test the next day & bam! Hello baby!
We'd been talking about adoption as I had no idea about all the options with assisted conception, I guess I didn't want to face it. But now I don't have to :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

I love hearing all these stories. It's amazing how things work out! 

I have a friend who has been married a year now and have trying the entire time. She just messaged me the other day and is going to start taking clomid. I gave her a link to this website and told her she should join. This website really does help and that she would become and addict like the rest of us :haha: 

So once we have our LO our we going to start another group for november mommies? Seems weird to be asking that now, and I know most of us are not going to have so much free times on our hands. But I can't imagine our journies ending at birth since we have been "with each other" through out our pregnancies. Hmmm I felt a bit emotional at the thought of it :rofl:


----------



## Bookity

I also joined here on my first month ttc, which turned out to be my only month. I was prepared to be in for a long haul, but it didn't happen that way! Made a great ttc buddy at the start and we got our bfps within days of each other! 

I love BnB. :)


----------



## Beankeeper

I'll join a November babies club, we'd have to fight it out whether it should be mommies or mummies?! Or maybe just mamas to stay neutral?!


----------



## whatwillbex

We are not addicted to BNB :blush: Just a regular visitor lol 

Our next thread in November mommies will then be, why does my baby never sleep! arghhh. I think there should be a forum for everything in life... hold on I think there is? :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

Bean we could def call it whatever everyone feels comfortable with. Guess it would have to be an october/november/december thread since I think some of us will go early and some of us may go over

Whatwill your right....we are not addicts :blush: And your right, there is just about a forum for everything!!

I can see it now, why wont the baby sleep, my nipples are bleeding, OH wants to BD I told him to take a cold shower :haha: Oh the things we will talk about!


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha my nipples are bleeding. MommaBarry please tell me your not serious and that doesn't happen. I don't wont my nipples to fall off. 

Also silly and very naive question what's a BD?


----------



## Bookity

Whatwillbex, it's "baby dance" aka sex. :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hello ladies :) 

I have had a really good day today, busy mind! Had my midwife appointment this morning and it went really well :D 

Baby is all good, in the head down position for time being. She measured my fundal height which was 30 cms, so 2 weeks ahead, is that normal? 
I had my usual weigh in, and was dreading it due to the amount of weight i have been gaining in the last couple months, however i have only put on 1.5 lbs in two weeks :happydance: That makes me soo happy as it means i don't have to be put on a diet plan :D 
My blood pressure is spot on so i'm now not classed as at risk of pre-eclampsia :happydance: 
I also booked my Ante-natal classes, starting on the 1st October :D 

I popped into town afterwards and had my usual monthly wax and also started to pick up a few bits for my hospital bags :)
Hope you have all had a good day :) 

xx


----------



## SarahDiener

BD = baby dance :D, which is what we all did to get the baby in our bellies :blush::sex:
Yeah, nipples will probably bleed :cry:And they take a while to toughen up :nope: we all do it for the health of our LOs right?!?!

I'm ok with mommies really, even though I'll be a mummy  but Mama sounds good too!


----------



## phineas

Love hearing the stories too :) momma great idea to give ur friend bnb link... I couldn't cope without bnb wonder how I managed with DS! Now I couldn't give it up... Nope no addiction here lol 

Def join a nov mammy's thread! Think my first question already would be how come my boobs seem to have shrunk but my bras still don't fit lol 

Also bd is baby dance... Doing the deed lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Wonderful news Lucyjo81!!! And good job on the wax ;) mine's becoming a little forest!


----------



## Bookity

Wonder which November mommy will be the first to go back to pregnancy forums? I got baby fever again awfully quick. I think because baby was/is so chilled out and my labor was pretty easy, I was ready to jump back in sooner. After this one though, I think I'm waiting a couple years for another, if we have another.


----------



## Beankeeper

That's great Lucy! And I've heard that fundal height isn't very accurate anyway and they usually allow up to 3 cm over or under, so don't worry. Happy days!
I've just returned from lunch with a fellow preggo, was nice. Now awaiting a call back from my boss, hoping all my work stress is finally being resolved! Either way, I only have another 7.5 weeks to work, so I think I should be okay.


----------



## whatwillbex

oh my....... bleeding nipples I have not prepared for this lol

BD = Baby dance. Ahhh I get it :dohh: I had treatment so didn't quite work that way for me lol


----------



## Beankeeper

Maybe we should just call it November 2012 due dates (revisited), so then it'll include those that go early or overdue?
Yeah, I'm not looking forward to bleedy nips! Someone told me I should exfoliate my nips with a toothbrush to toughen them up?! I've used exfoliating mits on them though, I'm terrified of getting mastitis as my friend had it & said it was worse than the birth!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, that's what my other friend said! She said she'd rather be in labour :/

I think start off small, just gently brush them over with a dry towel. If they're ok with it, try a bit harder the next day. But don't go all out! I once wore a toga to a party without a bra on. For the next few days I couldn't wear a bra or anything from the fabric rub! I had to BANDAID over my nipples to stop them touching anything. LOL!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks girls :) 

I'm not looking forward to the bleeding nips either. Its amazing how much i didn't know about pregnancy before i got pregnant. For instance, no-one tells you that you will suffer with heartburn so bad it keeps you awake at night, or the joys of round ligament pain. Everyone i spoke to before never told you the bad bits ha ha.

xx


----------



## whatwillbex

It gets worse, exfoliate nips with a tooth brush! lol floss aswell? :haha:

I never knew, good job really!


----------



## Beankeeper

It's just those woven polyester exfoliating mits I've been using, not like a loofa one or anything. I don't know if it'll make a difference. I'm going to get a pump as well, as apparently you can produce too much milk & it can be very painful so pumping gets rid of the excess...


----------



## Bookity

I had mastitis 2x with DD. The first time at 3 weeks pp was the worse of the 2. I got a fever and chills. I had DH do the baby care all day. Hope I don't get it this time around.

I like the idea of calling the group november 2012 due dates revisted. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I definitely agree we should have a post-birth board, whatever we decide to call it!


----------



## tabitha561

It took us one month to get pregnant lol.... Me and DH must be fertile turtles lol... I had lost 100lbs between giving birth and getting pregnant... I def think that helped a lot.. Doctor told me I had PCOS but I really think it was my weight.. messing with my hormones..


----------



## MommaBarry

Speaking of nips..... I have read that it is common for bb's to start getting sore again around this time due to colostrum production. Have any of you started having this yet? 

I have noticed in the last few days my nips are REALLY sensitive again, just like in first tri. The shower hurts them, my shirt rubbing against them w/o a bra hurts. I was happy when my bb's went back to normal, minus the added two cups sizes :winkwink: but now its sensitive city all over again.


----------



## destynibaby

my nips are more sensitive now especially in the shower, but nothing like first trimester.


----------



## Lucyjo81

I got a question ladies, I wore this outfit earlier on and some random woman was literally giving me hell about wearing a waist belt and being pregnant. 
Are they really that dangerous? 
She was telling me how i'm squashing the baby and giving it no room to move. For a start, the belt is against my ribs and it was on the loosest hole, so wasn't tight at all. I made sure of that! Plus my bump has always been really low so i've never seen it as a problem, do i just ignore her, or is he right? 



xx


----------



## Mrs.326

oh my gosh! that sounds ridiculous... I'd ignore her. You look precious!


----------



## Lucyjo81

That's what i thought! It didn't even cross my mind that wearing a belt would be so dangerous!! Maybe they should add that to the list of pregnancy no-go's ;) xx


----------



## MommaBarry

That outfit is just adorbale! I think you would be the first to know if your squishing the lo.
I have a friend who is a month ahead of me and is still wearing her regular jeans and belts!! Now thats dangerous considering its so low and she is NOT the same size she was pre-pregnancy (she is in denial about her body) and she wonders why she is always hurting :dohh:


----------



## SarahDiener

I think as long as you are comfortable your not doing anything bad with the baby. I think it'll hurt you long before it starts to hurt the LO! 

My LO has had the hiccups for the last 2 minutes :O I don't know if I've ever had them so obvious before!

Momma you could well be producing colostrum. I think some ladies do it much earlier than ever this!.


----------



## destynibaby

im in denial about my body too... i refuse to buy maternity.
ive never been a jeans girl.. but i still wear my dresses and skirts from pre pregnancy and they are getting tighter! lol


----------



## MommaBarry

I think skirts and dresses from pre-pregnancy are fine as long as you are comfortable. I still wear mine as well. In fact, I think they look cuter with a bump. (i have never been a fan of really tight dresses) I cant even fit into the first pair of maternity jeans I bought 4 months ago :haha: let alone my pre-pregnancy jeans.

Sarah my LO had the hiccups for 30 minutes last night!! I got worried that something was wrong since it lasted so long, but was assured when I read that hiccups are actually a good sign of a healthy baby. Crazy to think right?

Today has brought a burst of energy for me :happydance: Im going to shower, pick up DS from school, and then I am tackeling one of the closets in our home like ive said I was going to do for the last few days :blush:
Wish me luck!! lol They are bad atm and in desperate need of pitching and re-organizing


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks girls :) 

Destiny - You should invest in some maternity items, they are sooo comfy!! I bought some cotton yoga bottoms from H&M and they are just amazing. I have a feeling i will be wearing them after I've had the baby too lol. 

Although now, i'm starting to outgrow my maternity clothes :blush: lol Shopping trip!! :D xx


----------



## Bookity

I think that outfit is cute! I'm sure you'd know if little one was uncomfortable she'd let you know. If mine gets uncomfortable, she pushes against me until I move.

I like my maternity clothes. They make the bump look so cute!


----------



## gubeedal

MommaBarry said:


> Speaking of nips..... I have read that it is common for bb's to start getting sore again around this time due to colostrum production. Have any of you started having this yet?
> 
> I have noticed in the last few days my nips are REALLY sensitive again, just like in first tri. The shower hurts them, my shirt rubbing against them w/o a bra hurts. I was happy when my bb's went back to normal, minus the added two cups sizes :winkwink: but now its sensitive city all over again.


Mine HURT!!!! 

probably TMI, but I get little drops of clear liquid out of them when I squeeze them, and that makes the pain stop.... lol!


----------



## Jazavac

Lucy, there's no way you're hurting the baby. 

Aaaaaaaaaaa, again! By the time I get up, finish house-related chores, get my arse to work (working a stupid shift this month, really!), there are like 40 new pages here!

I think I already shared our TTC story, but I might as well do it again.

We got the BFP in the 9th cycle, right before our first medicated IUI. I was about to call the hospital to let them know when I wanted my HSG to be ran, but instead a reported a second line. We started working on the baby knowing it would be pretty hard (we had a meeting with a fertility specialist regarding some genetic issues and options, blabla), because we ended up with a slightly shitty SA and horrible result from my AMH blood draw.

So we're definitely expecting a surprise baby. Not so much a surprise since we worked hard on it, but, well, it wasn't expected at all. Even the FS didn't believe and I had to do two sets of beta draws and whatnot, haha. It sure did save us thousands of dollars. ;)


----------



## Mrs.326

I've also outgrown the maternity clothes I bought in the beginning... oops! It looks like there may be a shopping trip in my near future as well :) Oh, and I am wearing a pre-pregnancy dress today :) Considering some of my maternity pants are a bit snug across the lower half of my bump thanks to my ever expanding hips/butt/thighs, it's so much more comfortable to wear a dress for now.


----------



## phineas

It's weird, my nips aren't sore but my boob in general r starting to get hard and tender again! Thought tbh was just way I lay on m in bed... Obviously not so! If my nips hurt I do same and squeeze a few drops out! Helps although cause I'm not bf'ing maybe I shouldn't encourage this lol 

I still wear all my pre preg jeggings and track suits I've a few tops that r riding up so I don't wear them but still wearing most of my clothes... It's mostly my bras and knickers I've had to change! I mistakingly put on a pre preg thong the other day... Ha ye man did I get a wedgie lol 

I've smelly heartburn to night (when I belch I smell like a dirty old mans fart lol) it's so mortifying! Need to warn oh I'm gonna be smelling the bed tonight ha! And baby's doing like a shuffle to night instead of kicks?? Any one else get this? My whole belly just wobbling every few mins... Crazy child lol


----------



## tabitha561

I could wear my regular pants but I love my maternity pants lol There just a lot more comfy than regular pants...I wear everything pre-pregnancy except my pants lol I agree about the snore nipples its mostly my right one though which is weird lol


----------



## Jazavac

Most of my maternity clothes, especially tops, are actually oversized. I guess I overestimated myself, so now I'm stuck with loose clothing I hate. They are okay-ish around the bump, but I hate T-shirts or just about any tops that dance around your boobs or in the back. 

I mostly wear my prepregnacy tops, except for those that no longer cover my belly button, haha. Then I have maternity bottoms, but I only find those with a full panel to be comfortable. Everything else cuts into me wrong and it kind of hurts too. Prepregancy skirts with elastic or folded waists, as well as prepregnancy dresses are just fine. So is my underwear, including bras (I just had to go back to the bras I wore before I lost my last batch of weight). We have a stupid work dress code so I had to actually purchase some things, argh.

For yoga and some other random things, I'm fine with regular yoga pants, etc.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bookity - already thinking of another :shock: haha no more here for us

Loved reading all your ttc stories ladies! And yes we should do a post-baby group :)

Lucy - definitely not hurting the baby - what a silly comment!!

MommaB - my nipples have gone really sore and itchy again and my boobies keep leaking (especially if I squeeze them) lol 

And pregnancy clothes - most of mine still fit from when I first got them, can't fit in any pre-preg clothes really, and I live in maternity leggings even after birth - so much more comfier than normal leggings :haha:


----------



## Wandering

Just scrolled back to catch up and aww love hearing everyones pregnancy stories! Crazy how different everyones story is and the amount of time everyone tried for etc! 

Lucy that woman is ridiculous! There was absolutely no need for her to make that comment as its totally untrue! You'll know if your hurting LO im sure. They're very protected in there!

As for maternity wear i just wear size 14 leggings these days and those cheap stretchy vest tops from primark. Comfyness has definately over taken fashion at the moment :haha:

On another note,Im sick of worrying every time baby has a quiet patch so i've decided im going to get a doppler! Any one recommend any good ones? :shrug: I ideally want one that tells me the heart rate!


----------



## Bookity

With my first I remember waking in a puddle of colostrum a few times. Haven't noticed anything yet this time.

I have noticed itchy/sensitive nips lately. Haven't been able to squeeze anything out though.


----------



## Lucyjo81

I know Wandering, some people are just plain ridiculous. 

I usually live in those stretchy tops and leggings, sooo comfortable!, however when i do make an effort, like today, i get slated ha ha. Ah well! 

I bought my angelsounds doppler from Amazon for about £20. I used to use it all the time in the first few weeks, now i just use it a couple times a month, it is well worth the money though so would defiantly recommend :) xx


----------



## Wandering

Ooh yeah ive heard good things about angelsounds, they seem to be the cheapest as well. I didnt get one earlier in my pregnancy because i was worried that i wouldnt find the heartbeat and freak out but my midwife cancelling my appt today was the last straw cus i was really looking forward to hearing it! 

Its really annoying actually.. I got a voicemail last night saying my midwife had to cancel our appt this morning. She didnt give a reason for it and said to just come to my next one in 2 weeks rather than make a new one. I cant help but feel annoyed! I really look forward to my midwife appts! Plus i wanted to ask her about the whole measuring small thing :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wow! Today's been busy in the November forum. :p I am LOVING the stories, ladies. Here's ours in a nutshell: 

I wanted to start trying because I have PCOS and very irregular periods and was told by my doctor that I was probably just having anovulatory cycles. OH was not on board to try, he wanted to wait until September to start trying as he'd hoped to get into his school of choice by then and then by the time baby was due it'd be summer. So, we had been pulling out to prevent. Well, he had, I wasn't so on board with that. ... We had been having a lull in our sex life around February, and didn't even have sex on Valentine's day because we went out and had greasy food and just felt blah. But, next day we dtd and OH did not prevent. Well, that was it. Amazing! I had been tracking my temperatures since X-mas, no ovulation and no AF... but now looking back at my chart I see the very slow rise in T around that time and it's amazing, but it worked. I feel very blessed, hence the handle. I'm not even a religious person, but there is no denying this was meant to be. 

Of course, now OH and I aren't getting along so fabulously. But, I'm just taking it as it comes. If I get out of this with just the baby that's okay, too. I tried with him, but not every relationship makes it. Love isn't everything, sadly. :( 

I very love my baby boy and I love your stories, Ladies. Although I didn't join BNB until quite late seeing as I had no idea we were pregnant for a good long while, I am glad to know you all now. :hugs:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> And baby's doing like a shuffle to night instead of kicks?? Any one else get this? My whole belly just wobbling every few mins... Crazy child lol

Yep, LO shuffles back and forth quite a lot. He's a busy body, that's for sure! 

As to the boobies, mine went soft a few weeks back and haven't hardened back up. They are also not sensitive. I'll update if any change. 

As to the maternity wear, well, given the amt I gained I wouldn't be able to wear anything but that or XXL men's clothes. I have a 43" waist, now, so me and OH are same. lol! I am lucky I bought the maternity wear big in the beginning, well, most of it. I have outgrown a few things, but most I've grown into. I've still got 4 pants, 1 skirt and a handful of shirts that I'm able to shuffle through, so just holding steady for now. Don't at all like the idea of buying more maternity wear. Seems like a waste of money as I haven't a clue if I'll ever be pregnant again. I am hoping to make it the couple/few more months in just what I've got now. If not I'll move on to spandex. lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering said:


> Its really annoying actually.. I got a voicemail last night saying my midwife had to cancel our appt this morning. She didnt give a reason for it and said to just come to my next one in 2 weeks rather than make a new one. I cant help but feel annoyed! I really look forward to my midwife appts! Plus i wanted to ask her about the whole measuring small thing :(

Awe, that's too bad she canceled. I must have missed the measuring small thing. Is it fundal height? They are +- 2 cm as per my midwives. I'm about 1.5 cm over, but she is not concerned at this point. So, if you're just a tad low I'm sure it's nothing to worry for. GL with the doppler. I wanted one in the beginning, really until I felt kicks I considered getting one on a bi-daily basis pretty much. lol. But, lo is pretty active now. And, best part, if he slows down I can just go in now since we're in the kick-counting phase anyhow. So, I'm not going to invest anyhow. But, if your lo is a calm one it might be worthwhile for that peace of mind. :)


----------



## lillio

Urgh the heartburn! It BURNS!!!!!! I swear I feel like a dragon that's about to breathe actual fire and set my house alight! Been drinking milk but it seems to be going all sour and smelly in my belly... I am gross lol x


----------



## Wandering

oh_so_blessed said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> Its really annoying actually.. I got a voicemail last night saying my midwife had to cancel our appt this morning. She didnt give a reason for it and said to just come to my next one in 2 weeks rather than make a new one. I cant help but feel annoyed! I really look forward to my midwife appts! Plus i wanted to ask her about the whole measuring small thing :(
> 
> Awe, that's too bad she canceled. I must have missed the measuring small thing. Is it fundal height? They are +- 2 cm as per my midwives. I'm about 1.5 cm over, but she is not concerned at this point. So, if you're just a tad low I'm sure it's nothing to worry for. GL with the doppler. I wanted one in the beginning, really until I felt kicks I considered getting one on a bi-daily basis pretty much. lol. But, lo is pretty active now. And, best part, if he slows down I can just go in now since we're in the kick-counting phase anyhow. So, I'm not going to invest anyhow. But, if your lo is a calm one it might be worthwhile for that peace of mind. :)Click to expand...

Aw that makes me feel a bit better thanks. Im 2cm under but ive googled it and every one seems to say its fine so im not worried now. Maybe i'll just have a small baby! Yeah i wanted one in the beginnning but my boyfriend kept telling me id become obsessed with using it.. so im determined not to let that happen! Im only gona use it if i go for a long period without feeling her kick which seems to happen once every 3 or 4 weeks ive noticed. Think the boyf has only agreed to get me one because we've been to the hospital about decreased movements 3 times now and he's sick of going ha ha.


----------



## phineas

Ahahaha lillio that's way I am! It's seriously manky! If it's not one end it's the other but tbh 
my mouth is even smellier than the bottom half lol! Sexy lot we r ain't we lol! 

Oh so the shuffling is weird lol just when I think oh ok I get u helm kick really hard to shake it up a bit! DS was lying on my belly pretending to snore and baby kept shuffling away haha was kinda funny tbh! Sorry but glad uve soft boobs too lol although tbh mine feel like they r deflated but during the night when I wake they r hard and tender! 

Wandering have u an iPhone? Have u tried the my baby's beat app? We should be big enough to hear it now! I wanted to get a Doppler but even if he is quiet I have a few kicks once I relax so Im not bothered to get one!


----------



## phineas

Ahahaha lillio that's way I am! It's seriously manky! If it's not one end it's the other but tbh 
my mouth is even smellier than the bottom half lol! Sexy lot we r ain't we lol! 

Oh so the shuffling is weird lol just when I think oh ok I get u helm kick really hard to shake it up a bit! DS was lying on my belly pretending to snore and baby kept shuffling away haha was kinda funny tbh! Sorry but glad uve soft boobs too lol although tbh mine feel like they r deflated but during the night when I wake they r hard and tender! 

Wandering have u an iPhone? Have u tried the my baby's beat app? We should be big enough to hear it now! I wanted to get a Doppler but even if he is quiet I have a few kicks once I relax so Im not bothered to get one!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah they tried to get us to hear the LO's heart beat in birthing class today!(with a funnel tube thing) My LO was in a bad spot though. And the midwife says soon we can (if lucky with positioning etc) be able to hear it with the naked ear?!!!


----------



## A_K_and_K

I know I have absolutely no right to be whining or complaining right now, but I was seriously bummed this morning at our prenatal appointment.

I started this pregnancy way too heavy - 205 lbs (5'4). 

As I started out heavy, I was hoping I wouldn't gain a lot. 

When the heaviest I weighed in was 211 around 4 months or so, I was thankful it wasn't higher...and then at the next appointment the weight had dropped to 207, and then at my last appointment, it was down to 203!

I was like, SWEET! I'm going to come out of this less than I weigh now!

But then today, they weighed me and I was 206, so basically back to where I was pre-pregnancy, except now I have a ~ 2lb baby/placenta/whatever else inside of me.

I know this is no reason to be upset! But I am! I'm now terrified that between now and the next 11 weeks, I'm going to get enormous.

Again, I know this is silly to be upset about, but because of my body image issues and history of weight gain/loss (which has resulted in a stomach that has more stretchmarks than I wish), I just feel bothered by this.

Not writing this to insult or be wah-wah...just needed to vent it...:flower:


----------



## phineas

Vent away Hun! I get it tho the clinic scales put me at 3 kg HEAVIER than mine or my drs so I get very upset when they put my weight down on my notes. On my own and the drs scales I've put on 4kg which I'm like woohoo but on clinic I'm up 7! That's a hole nearly 7lb higher! :( but I know diff! I now weigh myself on my home scales before I have my appt that morning and it doesn't matter to them but it does to me! 

I too have a screwed up weight gain loss issue.. (lost 6 st after DS and got the implant in gained it back and couldn't budge no matter what!) I've just tried stop stressing, eating as good as poss ( ha some days I'd put a sweet shop to harm) and just gonna worry when baby's out!) I did it once I can do it again! 

Just try see it as babys growing well be ok! :hugs:


----------



## jackie2012

Hi
i just recently joined i am 27 weeks today with twins. Can't beleive i am in the third trimester already. i don't know the genders it will be a surprise when they come. my due date is nov. 21st.
seems like the weeks are just flying by way too fast.


----------



## young_n_proud

Oh my gosh phineas the same thing happens to me! It even happened just this morning!! Had a prenatal appointment this morning and weighed myself just before the appointment just so I wouldn't be totally shocked and depressed by the growing numbers. Now since my last appointment I had gotten really sick and lost 4 lbs but then managed to gain all of it back plus another two pounds on my personal scale. So even though on their notes for me it would show the proper two pounds (gain a pound a week) I technically gained 6 pounds since my last appointment which was just two weeks ago! 

So then I get to the office and do my usual weigh in and it's actually TWO MORE pounds then what I weighed in at home! So then I'm feeling even worse because they show 4 lbs since my last appointment and apparently I've gained 8 lbs in less than two weeks!! Say wha?!!


----------



## young_n_proud

Welcome jackie2012!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I know exactly where your coming from girls, weight gain is one of my worries. 
I used to be a bit of a chunk about 2 years ago, really unhappy, got depression from hating my size, comfort eating etc...it was horrible. However i managed to get my ass in gear and lose lots of the weight and get myself to a happy, comfortable size. I stayed that size for about a year, and then i fell pregnant. 
Now i know gaining all this weight is for a good cause but i'm worried that i will struggle to lose it all again once bubs is here and it will all spiral out of control again, especially having a newborn to look after etc. 
I'm going to breastfeed as i know that helps weight loss and thinking about starting slimming world once i'm settle with bubs...i just want to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight :) 

Welcome Jackie, congrats on the twins, the first November twins :D xx


----------



## phineas

Young n proud it's really annoying isn't it! I wear same clothes more or less to my drs office as I do to the clinic, the drs scales say exact same as mine but nope the clinic make me heavier! I just don't worry any more! Itll be my scales I'll use after babies here so I'll stick with their reading! It just annoys me that by my scales I'm doing really well on weight gain but with theirs I'm flying it (when I can't afford to really!)


----------



## MommaBarry

So im happy I did not send that nasty text to the OH last night.

He just called me to let me know he is in the ER down south were he has been working. Guess the saw he was working with malfunctioned and was coming straight for his chest. He managed to block it with his hand. It went right though his cut gloves so he suffered a nasty gash that needed stiches. The doc said if he wouldnt have blocked it and it would have hit his chest, it could have went right to the heart and instant death.

This same saw about took one of his co-workers fingers off last week. Odd his co-worker got his stiches out today and then my OH gets them put in. Now im going to worry until he is back home. His job is just putting him on light duty and wont send him home until friday :nope:


----------



## CharlieKeys

oh Mommab!!! How scary!!! Your poor OH!!!! :( They always say be nice to the one you love because you never know what could happen ... we all just take that for granted though at times! :hugs:


----------



## MedievalGrad

Love reading all these stories!

I'm actually also LOVING my maternity clothes. I got most of mine at yard sales (amazing that they fit!) or as gifts, so they didn't break the bank. Of course, I've been off all summer (studying) so I've been able to wear really casual skirts and dresses. But I can't wear all my SUPER casual stuff to school. It might get a little trickier once the weather gets really cold because I don't have a lot of bigger sweaters or jackets. However, I don't have any maternity exercise shorts, so I've had to wear my SO's big old athletic shorts to the gym. They go down to my knees and look RIDICULOUS but at least they're comfortable!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh MommaB! So sorry to hear that! Glad it wasn't more serious than his hand, that is so scary! :hugs: Maybe he deserves another glass of wine after that incident, and I would definitely tell him to stay away from that saw!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im happy it was just his hand as well. He text me to tell me that the saw is now going to be scrap metal! Your right mrs...he does deserve another glass of wine, as long as he doesnt send me text again describing how good it is :haha: I dont think I could take it!!

As for maternity clothes I am def going to have to shop for a few more items. With fall right around the corner im going to need some new jeans. I would also love to get a new dress for my shower. Im getting tired of all the ones I have now, but dont want to spend a fourtune buying more clothes. Guess they can be used again since we are going to ttc when babes around 6 months and then this chicky is getting her tubes tied!! This oven will be closed for bussiness!!


----------



## Bookity

Glad your DH is okay Momma. How scary!

I guess my weight gain so far is "normal", but I really hope I can getmicc- back to my prepregnancies weight.


----------



## Jazavac

Oof, MommaBarry! I'm glad it all ended, well, pretty good.


I fully relate to any and all weight-related stories. Gaining anything upsets me because I worked my ass off to shed way over 100 pounds before I got pregnant, was active, whatnot, and now the weight just keeps creeping back up. I've not really changed my lifestyle and I've gained only 5.5 kilos in all these weeks (belly/boobs only), but it's still upsetting.

For now, I just hope I'll be back at my pre-pregnancy weight the second my baby is born.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sorry to hear about your OH momma!! Glad to hear it wasn't any more serious, but still scary!! Xx


----------



## A_K_and_K

So glad to hear he's okay MommaB!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Aw that makes me feel a bit better thanks. Im 2cm under but ive googled it and every one seems to say its fine so im not worried now.

I was 3cm under at my last midwife appointment so she sent me to see a consultant, when I got there they measured me and I was only 1cm under. I think sometimes babies position can affect it. I spent 5 days absolutely crapping myself thinking something was wrong with my baby.

Also re the doppler thing I got one in first tri and used it sometimes 3 times a day but once I started feeling movement its been in the garage untouched :haha:. I've got the angelsounds one, its really good. I've never had a problem finding the HB from about 12 weeks. One thing I will say is if you are experiencing reduced movement, even if you hear a HB I think you would still be advised to go to or call the hospital so that they can monitor you properly.

And heres my pregnancy story...!

OH has wanted a baby for years and has been nagging on about it forever. I wasn't so sure - I've always been a bit of a free spirit and I'm in the middle of my university degree. In September(ish) 2010 I agreed to stop taking my pill and see what happens. Nothing happened, mainly because we were living in different cities at the time and although we spent a lot of time together it was difficult to catch the fertile few days each month!

Anyways it eventually happened and we got our first BFP in September 2011, so after about a year of NTNP. We were both elated but sadly that pregnancy ended in the November at 11 weeks after some spotting and a scan confirmed that the baby wasn't developing. I had a pretty horrendous MC and some really heavy bleeding and had to be admitted to hospital. After that I was really in the darkest place I've ever been, for a couple of months. I could think of nothing else but TTC and this little bean came along and made me smile again in Feb!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

Awww sharonfruit.....I love the happy ending at the end of your story :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Momma glad ur oh is ok, mine works with saws too and it torments me. I know he stays safe but doesn't mean accidents don't happen! He's had very close incidents too and just makes me think 'here's me mad at u over x when I coulda lost u!' I still freak out when he's on the motor bike and he has to text me ASAP when he's off just so I can stay sane!


----------



## Beankeeper

Wow! I've just caught up on the last few pages. MommaB, I'm so glad your OH wasn't more seriously hurt, but sorry to hear he was hurt at all, ouch! 
My bbs have been producing colostrum since about 20 weeks, but they're not so tender now & seem a bit softer.
Baby has been very active the last hour or so, so cute!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

A_K_and_K said:


> I know I have absolutely no right to be whining or complaining right now, but I was seriously bummed this morning at our prenatal appointment.
> 
> I started this pregnancy way too heavy - 205 lbs (5'4).
> 
> As I started out heavy, I was hoping I wouldn't gain a lot.
> 
> When the heaviest I weighed in was 211 around 4 months or so, I was thankful it wasn't higher...and then at the next appointment the weight had dropped to 207, and then at my last appointment, it was down to 203!
> 
> I was like, SWEET! I'm going to come out of this less than I weigh now!
> 
> But then today, they weighed me and I was 206, so basically back to where I was pre-pregnancy, except now I have a ~ 2lb baby/placenta/whatever else inside of me.
> 
> I know this is no reason to be upset! But I am! I'm now terrified that between now and the next 11 weeks, I'm going to get enormous.
> 
> Again, I know this is silly to be upset about, but because of my body image issues and history of weight gain/loss (which has resulted in a stomach that has more stretchmarks than I wish), I just feel bothered by this.
> 
> Not writing this to insult or be wah-wah...just needed to vent it...:flower:

Awe, AK, I can gain and lose a couple pounds within a day, so don't be too sure that's permanent weight. And plus, you'll STILL likely come out of this weighing less than you started. Remember, when baby and water and placenta come out you get instant loss. Plus, it keeps going a bit when you lose any water weight, etc. So, just stay on track with whatever you're doing. You're doing great!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> So im happy I did not send that nasty text to the OH last night.
> 
> He just called me to let me know he is in the ER down south were he has been working. Guess the saw he was working with malfunctioned and was coming straight for his chest. He managed to block it with his hand. It went right though his cut gloves so he suffered a nasty gash that needed stiches. The doc said if he wouldnt have blocked it and it would have hit his chest, it could have went right to the heart and instant death.
> 
> This same saw about took one of his co-workers fingers off last week. Odd his co-worker got his stiches out today and then my OH gets them put in. Now im going to worry until he is back home. His job is just putting him on light duty and wont send him home until friday :nope:

OMG! Just read they decommissioned it. Good thing!! I'm so glad he's okay. :hugs:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

:hugs:


sharonfruit said:


> And heres my pregnancy story...!
> 
> OH has wanted a baby for years and has been nagging on about it forever. I wasn't so sure - I've always been a bit of a free spirit and I'm in the middle of my university degree. In September(ish) 2010 I agreed to stop taking my pill and see what happens. Nothing happened, mainly because we were living in different cities at the time and although we spent a lot of time together it was difficult to catch the fertile few days each month!
> 
> Anyways it eventually happened and we got our first BFP in September 2011, so after about a year of NTNP. We were both elated but sadly that pregnancy ended in the November at 11 weeks after some spotting and a scan confirmed that the baby wasn't developing. I had a pretty horrendous MC and some really heavy bleeding and had to be admitted to hospital. After that I was really in the darkest place I've ever been, for a couple of months. I could think of nothing else but TTC and this little bean came along and made me smile again in Feb!! :cloud9: xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So happy things worked out for you, Sharonfruit. I bet that was really hard losing the little one. I was a nervous wreck until I could feel the baby. I mean a serious disaster. One of my friends had had a missed miscarriage at 9w and didn't know until 12w and I just had this horrid feeling about it being the same for me. I guess nature had a plan. . . Big congrats to you! :flower:


----------



## bexxc

wow! so much happens in this thread while i'm at work every day! i can hardly keep up! 

mommab!!!! so scary about dh. i am so happy for you that he is (more or less) okay! you both must be a bit shaken up. :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Most definetly shaken thats for sure. Just the thought that if he didn't react fast....well I don't even want to think about it. His job is dangerous as it is. He works for a railroad salvage company. They tear up old tracks, recycle them and send them back out to railroads to be placed again. Between heavy machinery, trains, and the weather they don't pay him enough for what he risks everyday. He has been sending out his resume to become a pipefitters apprerentice. Still very dangerous but the pay is way better and not as much traveling. Been praying everyday he gets a call soon.


----------



## bexxc

fx'd that he gets his apprenticeship!


----------



## Themonkey

momma-glad it wasn't serious but still scary. 

Just had my 28 week appt today. We are measuring all average was so hoping to be even a lil bit ahead but thats ok :) Average is all good right now. Also got my appointments booked for 32 and 36 weeks ony to find out my midwife is going to be out of town for my 36 week appt. A little worried if little man comes early I could be facing delivery with a stranger.


----------



## MommaBarry

Monkey happy to hear your appointment went well!! I know what you mean!! I just found out that my doc is due two days after me!! She has had baby brain I guess up until friday and mentioned it to me.At least she is letting me meet a couple of other docs and allowing me to pick the one I feel most comfortable with as a back up alternative in case she goes into labor before me. Honestly, the more I think about it, the more Im not sure if I even want her to do my c-section. If she is feeling as crappy as I have there is no way I would be able to perform surgery, especially giant and pregnant!


----------



## Themonkey

Momma-I'm meeting with others too and even though the whole practice is pretty good I just don't feel as comfy. The cnm this morning didn't have my medical history right and it felt like a really generic appt. Hopefully the next one is better. 

I totally understand the unease with having her do c-section that close to due day. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## phineas

Glad ur appt went well and sorry for u and mamma maybe not having ur drs ye choose. That's such a weird concept to me cause here only time I'll get to see the dr who's delivering this baby will be as he's doing it! We have such a diff system to ye... Although granted ye pay enough for urs whereas ours is free so that would make sense!

I'm up since half 4 with seriously bad heartburn and on the loo all morning! :( my oh even came to check on me I was that bad! Think he got more of a shock cause I use the main loo not the ensuite during the night and even still I woke him! Mortified but I know he only cares whether we r ok! I've that bad of a pain in my belly the tiredness isn't even hitting yet! Hopefully it eases up!


----------



## SarahDiener

Sorry you feel bad phineas:(

Our doctors and midwives wont even be at the birth. We don't meet the people who will be there until we are actually there! Seems weird to me...


----------



## Beankeeper

As, feel better soon Phineas :hugs:
I was really late to bed last night as my BIL was round so planned on having a long lie this morning but some b&@£*#d's been drilling the road directly outside my house since 8... I know it's not that early but I could really use the extra zzzs. *yawns*


----------



## SarahDiener

Beankeeper said:


> As, feel better soon Phineas :hugs:
> I was really late to bed last night as my BIL was round so planned on having a long lie this morning but some b&@£*#d's been drilling the road directly outside my house since 8... I know it's not that early but I could really use the extra zzzs. *yawns*

Someone was playing their radio really loud (sounded like outside my window) the other day, I could have killed them! 

So speaking of colostrum... Got my first drop in the shower this morning! I'm becoming a real mummy


----------



## Sarahcake

Hello ladies :)

Finally 3rd tri so popping back in here! Hope you are all well?


----------



## phineas

Feel a tad better now I slept for an hour thank god! It got so bad I was tryin to weigh up whether I'd chance taking one alka seltzer (has aspirin in it tho) so glad I put baby first or id be tormented today worrying bout him!

Awh bean that's so evil nothing worse than workers outside! Tbh oh makes so much noise as he leaves the estate I'm waiting for our neighbours to complain lol 

Yay for leaky boobs Sarah lol ull be tormented now squeezing just to see! Did u get a fright? I member the first time it was after dtd and I just for a slight sec thought 'oh my god u broke them' lol was so glad when I membered that I was preg lol


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sarah - The system is the same here too. I don't have a clue who will deliver my baby until the day comes and then once baby is here i will have someone else look after us for the first few weeks. It seems strange, i think it would be better to stick to the same person throughout! Xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh look at that 30weeks today :D 10weeks, 70days to go!


----------



## MommaBarry

Hi sarhacakes :hi:

WOOHOO SarahD :happydance:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Themonkey said:


> momma-glad it wasn't serious but still scary.
> 
> Just had my 28 week appt today. We are measuring all average was so hoping to be even a lil bit ahead but thats ok :) Average is all good right now. Also got my appointments booked for 32 and 36 weeks ony to find out my midwife is going to be out of town for my 36 week appt. A little worried if little man comes early I could be facing delivery with a stranger.

Hi Monkey, 

This chart might ease your mind a little: 

Odds of going into labor early/late

Just input your due date, press calculate, then scroll down to see the graphs. First graph shows odds are greatest at your due date, falling to nearly nothing by the 36th week and 44th week out. :thumbup:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Monkey happy to hear your appointment went well!! I know what you mean!! I just found out that my doc is due two days after me!! She has had baby brain I guess up until friday and mentioned it to me.At least she is letting me meet a couple of other docs and allowing me to pick the one I feel most comfortable with as a back up alternative in case she goes into labor before me. Honestly, the more I think about it, the more Im not sure if I even want her to do my c-section. If she is feeling as crappy as I have there is no way I would be able to perform surgery, especially giant and pregnant!

OMG! I think I'd be with you there. Surgery has to be harder on a woman due in 2 days, no doubt. I'm sure she'd do her job and all, but heck, any scenario could happen. She could start contracting during your surgery. They could have to have the nearest person finish it. I hate to be alarmist, I just think I'd be the same as you, a bit too worried on that one!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Lucyjo81 said:


> Sarah - The system is the same here too. I don't have a clue who will deliver my baby until the day comes and then once baby is here i will have someone else look after us for the first few weeks. It seems strange, i think it would be better to stick to the same person throughout! Xx

Man, and I was upset because I get one of four midwives depending on who's on call. I am meeting the fourth one next week, she's new. I definitely have an order of preference for the other three, but in the end it doesn't really matter who I want, just depends on when my little boy makes his appearance. 

It just creates an illusion of choice for me. Realistically there are three groups I could have gone with. This group "midwife side" "OB side" or an independent OB at another practice. There is really not much choice here. Looks like my hospital only delivers an average of 900 babies a year, that's < 3 a day. So, I feel like I'll be paid attention to at least. :p On a bad note, I guess the whirlpool leaked last they used it and it has been decommissioned. Who knows if they'll get it back running by the time I go in. That's a little sad. :cry:


----------



## SarahDiener

jackie2012 said:


> Hi
> i just recently joined i am 27 weeks today with twins. Can't beleive i am in the third trimester already. i don't know the genders it will be a surprise when they come. my due date is nov. 21st.
> seems like the weeks are just flying by way too fast.

Awww twins! I didn't notice that!:happydance:


----------



## destynibaby

all day yesterday i had a bloody nose and woke up this morning to a still bloody nose. i googled it and apparently its common in pregnancy. but what in the world causes it? I have never in my life had a bloody nose. Anyone else?


----------



## whatwillbex

:hi: Afternoon November mommy's! what's the topic today? everyone ok? x


----------



## SarahDiener

I think it's something to do with blood vessels expanding due to hormones? But I'm not sure where I read that :)


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, 30 weeks, Sarah!

I'm finally getting into the 3rd tri tomorrow. Haha.


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha oh good. Least we are off the subject of toothbrushes and nipples!:winkwink:


----------



## phineas

Ahaha were u eyeing up ur toothbrush Whatwillbe lol

I've had just random bouts of blood in my nose when I blow but not actual nose bleeds thank god! 

I'm just home had to go pick up the final bits for the hen night! While we were in there DS picks up this nakid woman that dances, then this willy hoop throw... Oh man the laughs of him lol thank god even at 7 he doesn't really understand lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Im never going to be able to look at my toothbrush the same :rofl:

As far as bloody noses go during pregnancy, the respiratory tract lining receives more blood during pregnancy. This is because of certain hormones that stimulate the blood flow in the body. As a result, the respiratory tract is often much more congested, which may also lead to nosebleeds. A second side effect that this increased flow of blood may have is sensitive or bleeding gums. I myself have had the bleeding gums when I brush my teeth at night, but not in the morning

If its really bothersome you could try a humidifier or vasaline up the nose


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha ha not sure about eyeing my toothbrush up. More like staring at it in disbelieve of its many uses! On the other hand I may have to give the girls a quick brush aswell after my teeth? lol


----------



## phineas

Lol can u imagine ur oh's face if he walked in on u brushing ur boobs lol 
Actually tbh at this stage my oh prob wouldn't bat an eyelid! Lol 

Momma my gums bleed occasionally to! Not majorly but I still hate seeing it!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I for one will NOT be using the toothbrush method to help harden my nipples ;)

How is everyone feeling today?? :)

OH is off today so we took the boys to feed the ducks nad walk around the park ... my pelvis feels like it's been punched and I keep getting this like burning sensation by my pubic bone ..... anyone else get it? I then made him treat me to Mcdonald's :) 

Also my right nipple is majorly itchy ... everytime I scratch it, it leaks milk - is the itchiness caused by producing the colostrum? :shrug:


----------



## whatwillbex

Was talking about it to my partner last night who thought this was hilarious but not shocked??. Do you think the NHS do nipple check up every 6months? lol 
(I'm such a geek!)


----------



## sammy10kids

Hello hope you dont mind me joining in this thread. Im due 15th with a boy. Baby number 10 for me. :-D


----------



## SarahDiener

sammy10kids said:


> Hello hope you dont mind me joining in this thread. Im due 15th with a boy. Baby number 10 for me. :-D

Hey Sammy! I remember you from 1st tri (or early 2nd..) :D

Oh nose, I basically can only sleep with menthol around my nose!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

whatwillbex said:


> Was talking about it to my partner last night who thought this was hilarious but not shocked??. Do you think the NHS do nipple check up every 6months? lol
> (I'm such a geek!)

lol what with a toothbrush?! haha!!


----------



## whatwillbex

CharlieKeys said:


> whatwillbex said:
> 
> 
> Was talking about it to my partner last night who thought this was hilarious but not shocked??. Do you think the NHS do nipple check up every 6months? lol
> (I'm such a geek!)
> 
> lol what with a toothbrush?! haha!!Click to expand...

Ha ha ha yeah!:haha: Charliekeys maybe your left nipple needs a brush?

Not too sure why your right nipple is itchy? maybe the colostrum. I haven't had this yet, I wont be laughing then lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

May try it in a bit .... but not with the toothbrush I use everyday .... maybe I'll use the OH's to get him back for all of this discomfort ;)


----------



## MommaBarry

sammy10kids said:


> Hello hope you dont mind me joining in this thread. Im due 15th with a boy. Baby number 10 for me. :-D

Got you added! :thumbup: Welcome. You came into the conversation at an interesting time with all the talk of toothbrush nipple brushing but we are definetly a lively chatty bunch of ladies :haha:

So im sure you get this alot but WOW 10 kids!! That is awesome momma! How many of each and what ages do they range?


----------



## MommaBarry

Nevermind I just saw your kids ages in your signature :dohh:


----------



## lillio

just spend 20 mins pondering looking at my toothbrush... I ended up doing nothing lol xx


----------



## MommaBarry

lillio said:


> just spend 20 mins pondering looking at my toothbrush... I ended up doing nothing lol xx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you ladies have gave me a good laugh this morning for sure


----------



## MedievalGrad

Last night both my nipples were MAJORLY itchy, and I finally tore off my shirt and bra to ITCH them. My SO was like, "What are you doing?!" I haven't been leaking and I don't think I have any colostrum, though. :nope:


----------



## Lucyjo81

I think i must be a lucky one, no itchy nipples or leaking here!! Xx


----------



## chelseav1213

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 3rd but due to type 1 diabetes they wont let baby go past 37 weeks.. so do I even belong here? Lol. I'm so excited because I just got my nursery all finished! Here it is if anyone wants to see it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-nursery-done-been-waiting-post-forever.html oh yeah and about the previous topic- I'm leaking A lot!! Lol


----------



## whatwillbex

I haven't had any bother with my nipplets (yet) but I'm not exactly a chesty Morgan lets just say?

Chelseav123 - Gorgeous nursery! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Welcome Chelsea, i love your avatar pic, soo cute! :) Beautiful nursery as well! I'm jealous, my LO won't have her own room until she's about 9 months old! 

Seeing as we are talking about nipples, i thought i would move on to bras...has anyone found a comfy maternity/nursing bra? 

I'm still i'm my underwired and its starting to become slightly uncomfortable. I really don't fancy spending a fortune, but feel i may have to as my boobs aren't the smallest and the proper fitted bras seem to cost loads!! 

xx


----------



## MedievalGrad

chelseav1213 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 3rd but due to type 1 diabetes they wont let baby go past 37 weeks.. so do I even belong here? Lol. I'm so excited because I just got my nursery all finished! Here it is if anyone wants to see it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-nursery-done-been-waiting-post-forever.html oh yeah and about the previous topic- I'm leaking A lot!! Lol

Yes, I want to join, too! I haven't been on the forum since first trimester but I am loving all the third trimester threads!


----------



## chelseav1213

Thanks! And I was a "nearly a" pre-pregnancy!! So I am no where near a chesty Morgan! Lol I didn't even know they'd work but they sure do! :)

& thank u Lucy! I haven't found one yet but I'm going shopping later so I hope I get one then lol


----------



## whatwillbex

Lucyjo81 said:


> Welcome Chelsea, i love your avatar pic, soo cute! :) Beautiful nursery as well! I'm jealous, my LO won't have her own room until she's about 9 months old!
> 
> Seeing as we are talking about nipples, i thought i would move on to bras...has anyone found a comfy maternity/nursing bra?
> 
> I'm still i'm my underwired and its starting to become slightly uncomfortable. I really don't fancy spending a fortune, but feel i may have to as my boobs aren't the smallest and the proper fitted bras seem to cost loads!!
> 
> xx

Hiya, I know the bras are lots of ££££! I was looking at the ones in Marks&Spencers and for one it was £30. I thought to myself I wasn't to sure how I was going to get on with breast feeding so instead I bought a two pack from Matalan for £10 (bargain!) If I get on well with Breast feeding i'm going to invest in an M&S one. Sorry long story lol


----------



## SarahDiener

I bought a medela one for 20 euros, seems pretty comfy, and more supportive than most non underwired bras! 
Apparently what we have now is more like pre-colostrum, apparently colostrum is orange!


----------



## Mrs.326

WOW! You guys have covered a lot of ground since yesterday! :)

I have had a day! It seems like the smallest things are setting me off... I sat in the restroom at work for _an hour_ crying this morning. I just couldn't stop enough to compose myself to walk back into my office... I definitely feel pregnant now. The conversation that's been going on in this thread definitely brought a smile back to my face though, so thanks for that ladies!

I got a text from my awesome MIL this morning that my FIL is at our house hanging the curtains in the nursery that she just finished sewing. Ah, I love them so much. They're such a huge help :) 

Oh - itchy nips... I definitely get that, but I rub some mama mio butter on them and it seems to help... haven't tried the toothbrush yet! :rofl:


----------



## Beankeeper

I've had a bit of blood but not a full on nose bleed. Hope it's not too bad, I've never really had them before. Make sure you don't get too dizzy or anything.


----------



## phineas

Welcome girls :) can't get over how many of us there is! Girls still winning out! 

I don't wear my bra often tbh, I wear a tank top with a support thing in it for wandering but if I'm going off I'll pop on my bra! I am a size D but there still pointing north so I think I hold them well lol telling ye girls if ur nips r itchy express and rub in! It really seems to help I think! I'm not itchy but starting to spurt if I lay wrong on them lol 

Charlie can u imagine ur oh's face u scratching ur boobs with his poor toothbrush lol least ud smell minty fresh!


----------



## Beankeeper

Welcome to the newbies! And SarahCake, who's an old timer really! :waves:
I have this bra https://www.johnlewis.com/30157/Product.aspx which is the comfiest thing I've ever had on my chest since pre-puberty! It's a bit pricy but it converts to a normal bra for after pregnancy.
And this https://www.johnlewis.com/258795/Product.aspx which is quite pretty & feminine & still comfy, although not quite as comfy as the other one.
I'm an F cup so am dreading going up in size when milk comes in, my sister went up to a JJ when she had her daughter!!


----------



## 1eighty

Can't get decent bras out here for anything close to a reasonable amount... so I hoicked the wires out of an old plunge jobbie from La Senza and it does the trick. I have a Triumph t-shirt wired bra which has plenty of room for growth... and I wear that when my favourite stripy one is in the wash. Thing is, _both _leave marks on the girls :( but it's not feasible to go sans bra in public (34FF pre-preg).


----------



## MommaBarry

MedievalGrad said:


> chelseav1213 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 3rd but due to type 1 diabetes they wont let baby go past 37 weeks.. so do I even belong here? Lol. I'm so excited because I just got my nursery all finished! Here it is if anyone wants to see it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-nursery-done-been-waiting-post-forever.html oh yeah and about the previous topic- I'm leaking A lot!! Lol
> 
> Yes, I want to join, too! I haven't been on the forum since first trimester but I am loving all the third trimester threads!Click to expand...




chelseav1213 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 3rd but due to type 1 diabetes they wont let baby go past 37 weeks.. so do I even belong here? Lol. I'm so excited because I just got my nursery all finished! Here it is if anyone wants to see it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-nursery-done-been-waiting-post-forever.html oh yeah and about the previous topic- I'm leaking A lot!! Lol

chelseav I got you added :thumbup: and of course you belong!

medievalgrad I would love to add you! When are you due and what gender?


----------



## palacemommy

Finally moved over to third tri with all of you now :)


----------



## Bookity

I found a comfortable though not really pretty bra at Walmart for like $14. It's a sport bra looking thing. Gives my big girls (38E/DDD) more comfort than the Motherhood nursing bras I bought. Also, for the time being got a regular bra from Walmart (Just My Size) that is comfy and contains the boobs. I haven't been able to handle underwire for a while now.


----------



## Bookity

Hi palacemommy. We're due the same day!


----------



## palacemommy

Bookity said:


> Hi palacemommy. We're due the same day!

Bump buddies! :winkwink:


----------



## Wandering

Haha you ladies make me laugh!! :haha: Luckily I havent experienced itchy or leaking boobs so wont have to bust out the toothbrush quite yet! :haha: I am going to have to get a maternity bra soon though.. my normal underwire ones are getting uncomfortable now.

Hi palacemommy! :hi:


----------



## palacemommy

Wandering said:


> Hi palacemommy! :hi:

Hey! :flower: glad to be joining you all :D


----------



## Lucyjo81

I couldn't imagine not wearing a bra, the girls would be bouncing around all over the shop ha ha. 

Beankeeper - I've been looking at those Bravado bras for a while now, but always thought they have been really costly, however with the pain my girls are in by the end of a day and those good reviews i think i may just have to splash the cash and buy myself one! 

I would rather spend a lot and have a decent bra than spend a little and the bra being useless then having to look for something else. 

xx


----------



## phineas

Anyone's bump have a fave position that when u lie like that they go crazy? Mine was when I was lying on my bump at night but since he moved down its when I'm on my side and raise one knee up to bump! He goes crazy! Think he likes the added heat/pressure on my belly, meaning hopefully hell enjoy being swaddled! DS loved it! Bump doesn't even mind if daddy feels them kicks now as long as my knee is on my bump too!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh! Going through a very tired stint lately. Last three days I've left work early, yesterday took a nap when I got home. Sleep is not sound anymore at night. Up and down to pee, but just feel like even the sleep between pees is just not as sound as it was before. And I'm FED UP with sleeping on my sides. My hip is killing me today! I miss back-sleeping, but LO makes it impossible as he's so heavy I feel like I'm being crushed and have breathing trouble. 

I WANT SOME SLEEP!!!


----------



## Bookity

Not having sleeping trouble just yet. I'm sure my hips will start aching soon though.


----------



## phineas

:hugs: Hun 

Can u sleep on ur belly but turn bump out a bit so ur weight isn't hurting bump cause it's technically on ur sides? That's how I usually manage, although its way I've always slept do to me it's comfy! I'm finding it very sore to turn but turning under instead of over helps a tad


----------



## Beankeeper

That's how I sleep too, sort of in between side & front. My hips ache when I'm fully on my side & my hips are square, even with a full body pillow tucked in between my knees. Sometimes I pop a couple of pillows under one side of my back so I'm kinda on my back but not flat... If that makes sense?!
Hope you get some sleep soon, it's horrible not being able to sleep. I'm defo having an early night tonight after my Skype date with my sister & new baby nephew!!


----------



## Jazavac

I had a horrible, mostly sleepless night. Thank you, cat. Argh.

As for bras, ugh. For a while, I couldn't do underwire, so I bought a few sporty-looking, stretchy somethings that remotely hold my D cups (in Europe, I still wear C cups, here, it somehow matches D :shrug:). Those were about $20 a piece, and I had a huge discount coupon so they're fine... for yoga. Or around the house. Otherwise I feel like I'm going to trip on a football. Oops. 

Yesterday I ran to Target and picked up two nursing bras, Gilligan O'Malley, or whatever that brand is, for $5 each, on some clearnace. Underwire, but padded, so a DD cup would probably work when I get even bigger. Or who cares, because they were cheap and the only choice I could find. One of them is also godawful ugly and not my style (leopard, ugh, hello...puke!), but for $5? I guess I'll live. :lol:

Nothing's leaking from my boobs and they're no longer very sore, but instead just slightly sensitive. For a while, I nearly cried. And many weeks ago, I even had a mild case of mastitis. Wtfffff.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks, Ladies. I'm actually really uncomfortable leaning in toward the bump. I have a giant preg pillow that I use, but like you said, hips still hurt. I also sometimes lean a little back, but still on my sides, but I don't manage to stay this way. Just uncomfortable in any position for long I guess. My OH jokes that my side of the bed is hundreds $$ more than his with my giant 100$ pillow, the baby's $70 sheepskin & an extra duvet under me. lol! And still, my hip is sore. :( I'm so tired today, I don't know how I'm going to make it. I really need mid-day naps, but there is nowhere to nap at work. They should buy us a hammock! Really need rest!!!


----------



## SpringerS

Bookity said:


> Not having sleeping trouble just yet. I'm sure my hips will start aching soon though.

My hip pains started up this week. So far they are fine early on in the night but after a couple hours the one I'm lying on starts aching, I roll over and go back to sleep for a couple of hours. Then that one starts aching so I roll back over the other way. Unfortunately the relief doesn't last long the second time and for the last 2 hours or so that I try to sleep they both just ache regardless of what side I lie on. I sleep with a body pillow and try to use that as best I can to ease the pressure on my hips but I haven't yet found a way to get rid of the ache. It's probably compounded that I moved house at the weekend and have gone from sleeping in my own kingsize bed to a regular double and I just don't have as much room to spread out as I'm used to.

In other new house complaints, the stupid top oven doesn't work properly. I got a really nice M&S dinner and despite having it in at the supposedly right heat for nearly twice the advised cooking time half my chicken was still pink. :nope: I have one rumbly tummy and two very happy dogs. I just really wish I'd picked up something more substantial than strawberries for dessert.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SpringerS said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> Not having sleeping trouble just yet. I'm sure my hips will start aching soon though.
> 
> My hip pains started up this week. So far they are fine early on in the night but after a couple hours the one I'm lying on starts aching, I roll over and go back to sleep for a couple of hours. Then that one starts aching so I roll back over the other way. Unfortunately the relief doesn't last long the second time and for the last 2 hours or so that I try to sleep they both just ache regardless of what side I lie on. I sleep with a body pillow and try to use that as best I can to ease the pressure on my hips but I haven't yet found a way to get rid of the ache. It's probably compounded that I moved house at the weekend and have gone from sleeping in my own kingsize bed to a regular double and I just don't have as much room to spread out as I'm used to.Click to expand...

This is exactly how it happens for me, too. But, I'm still in our king bed, so I think you'd still be having the pain either way. Most days during the day hours my hips are fine after waking, but some days they stay sore all day. :( May we both be given some :sleep: soon!


----------



## SarahDiener

oh_so_blessed said:


> Thanks, Ladies. I'm actually really uncomfortable leaning in toward the bump. I have a giant preg pillow that I use, but like you said, hips still hurt. I also sometimes lean a little back, but still on my sides, but I don't manage to stay this way. Just uncomfortable in any position for long I guess. My OH jokes that my side of the bed is hundreds $$ more than his with my giant 100$ pillow, the baby's $70 sheepskin & an extra duvet under me. lol! And still, my hip is sore. :( I'm so tired today, I don't know how I'm going to make it. I really need mid-day naps, but there is nowhere to nap at work. They should buy us a hammock! Really need rest!!!

This is going to be hard to explain, but... I've had the hip problem all my life, and this is how I deal with it. I rotate my hips so that I lengthen my side that is on the bed. basically imagine you lift you legs up straight from the side lying position and your hip that is against the bed moves further down the bed, and the hip that is on the top, moved further to your head. I don't know if it'll help you guys, but I find if I move off my point of hip this way, it takes the worst pain away. Also if you bring you knees further up towards your chest (still on your side) it can help as well. I hope that helps!! :hugs:



Mrs.326 said:


> I have had a day! It seems like the smallest things are setting me off... I sat in the restroom at work for _an hour_ crying this morning. I just couldn't stop enough to compose myself to walk back into my office... I definitely feel pregnant now. The conversation that's been going on in this thread definitely brought a smile back to my face though, so thanks for that ladies!

How's it going? What upset you today? :nope:



phineas said:


> telling ye girls if ur nips r itchy express and rub in! It really seems to help I think! I'm not itchy but starting to spurt if I lay wrong on them lol

Yeah, apparently it helps produce colostrum if you rub the pre-colostrum into your nipples, somehow it helps prepare them :shrug:. So says my midwife :)



1eighty said:


> Can't get decent bras out here for anything close to a reasonable amount... so I hoicked the wires out of an old plunge jobbie from La Senza and it does the trick. I have a Triumph t-shirt wired bra which has plenty of room for growth... and I wear that when my favourite stripy one is in the wash. Thing is, _both _leave marks on the girls :( but it's not feasible to go sans bra in public (34FF pre-preg).

Have you tried online? I'm not a fan of not trying bras on, but maybe there is something good that does delivery to africa? Or do you have relatives in the UK or something?



Sorry for the long post girls! Things go so fast, all I did was go to Yoga!


----------



## Bookity

I remember my hips hurting like that with DD1. I never got an expensive pillow. I'd put one between my knees and one behind my back. The one between my knees never stayed though. It was always on the floor in the morning. Maybe a body pillow would be nice this time.


----------



## SarahDiener

Bookity said:


> I remember my hips hurting like that with DD1. I never got an expensive pillow. I'd put one between my knees and one behind my back. The one between my knees never stayed though. It was always on the floor in the morning. Maybe a body pillow would be nice this time.

They are nice! I love mine :)


----------



## Turnipstar

Any Brighton Nov Mummy's?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> I remember my hips hurting like that with DD1. I never got an expensive pillow. I'd put one between my knees and one behind my back. The one between my knees never stayed though. It was always on the floor in the morning. Maybe a body pillow would be nice this time.
> 
> They are nice! I love mine :)Click to expand...

Agreed, as much as I'm in pain I know it would be much worse without the body pillow. Mine's a little excessive, perhaps, but it's a big giant U shaped pillow called Comfort-U. Nothing can fall off the bed.


----------



## Bookity

oh_so_blessed said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> I remember my hips hurting like that with DD1. I never got an expensive pillow. I'd put one between my knees and one behind my back. The one between my knees never stayed though. It was always on the floor in the morning. Maybe a body pillow would be nice this time.
> 
> They are nice! I love mine :)Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, as much as I'm in pain I know it would be much worse without the body pillow. Mine's a little excessive, perhaps, but it's a big giant U shaped pillow called Comfort-U. Nothing can fall off the bed.Click to expand...

How much does that cost?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

$100. Expensive, but most of the other pillows only go around 1 side, or are not very thick. I was just frustrated losing my pillows to the floor all night, couldn't take it anymore. I have enough trouble with sleeping as it is. for me it has been worth it, even on my meager salary. OH says he's taking it after baby comes. lol! I find him in it sometimes napping. Very cute. :) 

https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-U-Total-Pillow-Support-CU9000/dp/B0010BBN7M


----------



## Mrs.326

SarahDiener said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> I have had a day! It seems like the smallest things are setting me off... I sat in the restroom at work for _an hour_ crying this morning. I just couldn't stop enough to compose myself to walk back into my office... I definitely feel pregnant now. The conversation that's been going on in this thread definitely brought a smile back to my face though, so thanks for that ladies!
> 
> How's it going? What upset you today? :nope:Click to expand...

It sounds silly, but I got a rude email from the boss this morning about me coming in late (after I text him to let him know I was stuck in traffic). I was 3 minutes late... didn't seem like a big deal to me, but obviously it was to him and the email just set me off... I think I'm being a bit too hormonal :cry: I'm better now thought that I've had a chance to vent to some of my coworkers and decided it's not worth stressing over. DH also told me today that he's working hard so I don't have to work anymore. That definitely helped out :)

Thanks for asking :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

Beankeeper said:


> I'm defo having an early night tonight after my Skype date with my sister & new baby nephew!!

Enjoy your Skype date :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

MedievalGrad said:


> chelseav I got you added :thumbup: and of course you belong!
> 
> medievalgrad I would love to add you! When are you due and what gender?

Due November 12 and we're having a girl!


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added Mediveal!

And Mrs. I really hope he can do that for you!! I love staying home, although I miss shopping and hate being on a budget, its worth it not to have the stress!!


----------



## tabitha561

I feel like im the same as last week... He might have dropped though.... 
Im 28 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0172 (1).jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I had my first "you look like you're ready to drop" comment today. :p


----------



## tabitha561

Its funny I tell people Im 28 weeks and they give me a dirty look and act like they dont believe me...


----------



## MedievalGrad

MommaBarry said:


> Got you added Mediveal!
> 
> And Mrs. I really hope he can do that for you!! I love staying home, although I miss shopping and hate being on a budget, its worth it not to have the stress!!

Thanks! I feel lucky because after my big final exams (happening in October) all I have left for my degree is working on my dissertation. So I get to do a little of both, a little of working but on a flexible schedule so I can spend lots of time with my LO!


----------



## phineas

Tabitha u look super neat! 

Bean enjoy ur Skype chat my offer to go cuddle that baby still stands :)

Mrs I'd ignore him not like u were hours late! Hope u feel better after bitching bout him :hugs: 

Oh so u should pretend ur not even preg lol that would get tongues wagging! Lol i know that comments gonna start for me when DS is back in school! Although I see all my family this weekend so god knows what some of them will say ha!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

tabitha561 said:


> Its funny I tell people Im 28 weeks and they give me a dirty look and act like they dont believe me...

Whaaa?! How bizzare is that! I haven't gotten dirty looks, but I got the look of pity from this woman. She couldn't believe I'll be waddling around like this for 11 more weeks. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.326

That's awesome, Medieval! 

I hope so too, MommaB! I'm sure I'd still find something to do on the side for extra cash and for socialization purposes, but I'd really love the chance to stay at home. The only concern would be insurance... mine is amazing and DH's is horrible. I'm sure we could make it work though.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas, you know, I just noticed your signature that you got the proposal in first tri. That is so lovely. What took him so long? I get mad about it with OH now and my ex- and I were together 7 years unmarried. I feel now like maybe I'm not hopeless, maybe eventually they do want marriage. Big congrats, btw! 

BTW, I don't blame you for offering to cuddle the baby. I just want to cuddle all babies now. It's the funniest thing. I'm so thirsty for baby cuddles, can barely stand it! I'm tired of this belly being in my way of my little son! :p


----------



## phineas

Oh so believe me if my oh is finally willing to take the plunge there is hope for anyone! It was a constant joke that we'd be 50 and still not married! Lol well tbh I think it was a mixture of things! Ive been asking him to marry me like once a moth since after our first yr anniversary ha and would get so upset when he said he wasn't ready etc. felt like we were just muddling along! In sept 2010 we started to go through a really rough patch, this lasted until sept 2011 and during that time I actually spent a lotta time lookin at my behaviour and how much pressure I was putting on him etc when we wouldn't have been able to afford a wedding even if we were on good terms. So I made the decision to shut up bout weddings. I didn't hint I didn't sulk when my sis announced she was booking hers I was delighted for her and gave no hints that I was jealous etc! 

Things majorly improved for us after sept lady year (I got my implanon removed and felt like me again!) and things have continued to get better every day. He's over the moon to be a daddy again, and think this made him realise how far we've come! He proposed a few days before my first scan! Sorry long winded but tbh I'm so proud of us for not giving up on us. We've been through so much and every day I thank god we choose to fight for us cause it's so worth it! He's been my one and only for years and I can't wait to get my ring on my finger! It's funny how I'd be happy to elope, but he wants it all traditional and big and white ha! 

This is why I always am on team fight to save ur relationship. I realise we were lucky in the fact neither of us ever cheated etc do no one else was involved, so in that sense we didn't loose trust but a lot of things went on that made us both have to sit down and look at our own role in the relationship! 

Sorry lol 

And that's exactly how I feel... Bump bugger off I wanna cuddle the lil thing ha!


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> $100. Expensive, but most of the other pillows only go around 1 side, or are not very thick. I was just frustrated losing my pillows to the floor all night, couldn't take it anymore. I have enough trouble with sleeping as it is. for me it has been worth it, even on my meager salary. OH says he's taking it after baby comes. lol! I find him in it sometimes napping. Very cute. :)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-U-Total-Pillow-Support-CU9000/dp/B0010BBN7M

Oooh. Hm. Okay. I love the countless possibilities and combinations for drooling all over the thing. :lol: Actually, I totally love the idea of it. Except for the part where our queen bed wouldn't be big enough. Argh.

I'll have to stick to my body pillow.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> Oh so believe me if my oh is finally willing to take the plunge there is hope for anyone! It was a constant joke that we'd be 50 and still not married! Lol well tbh I think it was a mixture of things! Ive been asking him to marry me like once a moth since after our first yr anniversary ha and would get so upset when he said he wasn't ready etc. felt like we were just muddling along! In sept 2010 we started to go through a really rough patch, this lasted until sept 2011 and during that time I actually spent a lotta time lookin at my behaviour and how much pressure I was putting on him etc when we wouldn't have been able to afford a wedding even if we were on good terms. So I made the decision to shut up bout weddings. I didn't hint I didn't sulk when my sis announced she was booking hers I was delighted for her and gave no hints that I was jealous etc!
> 
> Things majorly improved for us after sept lady year (I got my implanon removed and felt like me again!) and things have continued to get better every day. He's over the moon to be a daddy again, and think this made him realise how far we've come! He proposed a few days before my first scan! Sorry long winded but tbh I'm so proud of us for not giving up on us. We've been through so much and every day I thank god we choose to fight for us cause it's so worth it! He's been my one and only for years and I can't wait to get my ring on my finger! It's funny how I'd be happy to elope, but he wants it all traditional and big and white ha!
> 
> This is why I always am on team fight to save ur relationship. I realise we were lucky in the fact neither of us ever cheated etc do no one else was involved, so in that sense we didn't loose trust but a lot of things went on that made us both have to sit down and look at our own role in the relationship!
> 
> Sorry lol
> 
> And that's exactly how I feel... Bump bugger off I wanna cuddle the lil thing ha!

That's beautiful. :flower::thumbup: Your story makes me smile, Phin. I haven't said a word about marrying in a couple months... mainly because it's been so rough that I just can't see how it would make sense to marry right now. I hope we come through it, though. It's so hard because he has so many issues from growing up in a difficult situation and has a hard time talking to me when we need to talk. He shuts down. Today and yesterday have been good, as opposed to when I flipped on him earlier this week for his laziness. He's pulled it together a bit, without nagging mind you. I know he'll be a great father and I want so badly for him to be the great husband that I know he can be, too. It's just getting past the demons. 

:hugs:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> $100. Expensive, but most of the other pillows only go around 1 side, or are not very thick. I was just frustrated losing my pillows to the floor all night, couldn't take it anymore. I have enough trouble with sleeping as it is. for me it has been worth it, even on my meager salary. OH says he's taking it after baby comes. lol! I find him in it sometimes napping. Very cute. :)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-U-Total-Pillow-Support-CU9000/dp/B0010BBN7M
> 
> Oooh. Hm. Okay. I love the countless possibilities and combinations for drooling all over the thing. :lol: Actually, I totally love the idea of it. Except for the part where our queen bed wouldn't be big enough. Argh.
> 
> I'll have to stick to my body pillow.Click to expand...

Oh, yes, DON'T DO IT! I took this pillow on vacation with me and we stayed in a queen bed. Poor OH barely fit. It was awful. It is a king-only pillow!


----------



## MommaBarry

Ooey gooey moment.......

Today is the day before OH payday and needless to say there is no food in the house and im out of money until OH gets home tomorrow with his check. I never ask for money or demand a certain amount so he assumes he leaves enough for us to get by on while he is gone. 

My OH called right in the middle of me having a breakdown trying to help DS with homework (he is getting a mouth on him) to ask what I was doing. Crying I explained what was going on with DS and its just been a crap day since he's been home. He then tells me he is about to go to dinner with a co-worker and asks what im having for dinner. I burst into tears. I reply sobbing a freezer burned hot pocket and DS is having grilled cheese. About 20 minutes after letting him go a knock on the door. He had called our local pizza shop and had my fav pizza delivered. He really is great!! Crying I called and thanked him and then cried while I ate the pizza. Oh my hormones are getting the best of me today :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Aw, that was nice of him. Hope he stocks up a little better next time. Will he have any time off for his injury? I'm guessing not if they're making him stay until tomorrow.

What kind of pizza?


----------



## MommaBarry

No time off. just light duty. And after tomorrow he sould be done traveling for a long time. At least thats what they are telling him. They are contructing a new yard up near us and want him to work there. So no more traveling down south! Which makes it easier to grocery shop when you buying for one family instead of two peolpe here and one person there.

The pizza was the works! Pepperoni, sausage, onions, green peppers, mushrooms, black olives and my fav Green Olives!! Not to many places around here will put green olives on your pizza. And he knows im obsessed with green olives!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, so sorry you had an emotional night, mommab. I can't imagine running out of food. I am pretty sure I'd freak! Pizza sounds good. I was invited to all-you-can-eat wings tonight, but I asked OH to go without me as I was just too tired to make it. I ate leftover mashed potatoes, then rice and seaweed and a bit of milk. Kinda odd, but I feel satiated. I'm hungry every few hours these days, can't eat a great deal at once due to heartburn, etc, so probably better off staying away from all-you-can-eat. lol! 

My favorite pizza is eggplant/ jalapeno, or mushroom and olive. yumm.


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh so that pizza sounds amazing!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im still trying to learn to adjust to this entire budget thing. I paid all the bills and made sure we had gas money, but didnt even think to leave enough for groceries :dohh: So really the running out of food was my fault. I should have asked OH for money once I realized we were not going to make it the entire week he was gone, but like I said I hate asking. Silly really. Tomorrow is a huge grocery trip. I have planned our meals for the next two weeks so there is NO WAY this will happen again!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ouf! I know how it is planning everything out. OH is horrendous at it. I make a list each weekend starting by figuring out all meals for the week based on what we've got in the house, then putting the stuff we don't have on the list. When we first moved into together I was terrible at this. We over-purchased food big time, just went aimlessly to the store and bought stuff we liked. Often ended up throwing stuff away. I just read yesterday that Americans waste 40% of their food! ... We are much better now with not wasting food. I can't say we've ever run out, but we've certainly run out of stuff I'd like to eat. :p Staying organized is hard, and these days I'm so tired of cooking, too. Last night I made a big meal, but tonight we had nothing planned. Kinda glad OH went out and got wings to eat. He's still not back. Guess the guys are having fun! So glad. He doesn't have a great deal of friends here and I know he gets on well with my labmate who is very into politics, etc, stuff that I've got no head for. The two of them always end up talking when we go out in groups. The other guy with them is likeminded as well, and HIlarious. I haven't texted him, just letting him have fun. I'll probably go to sleep shortly. He actually worked on his school stuff today, too. I'm proud of him. 

As to budgeting, I have never had to do it. Well, I definitely should have, but I have always ended up over-running credit in lieu. So awful. I got into tremendous trouble. OH, too. We're coming out of it, but still not budgeting. We really need to! At least until I get a real job. 

Sorry for rambling. It's late and my brain is mushy. lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hey, in a couple hours you'll be a squash!


----------



## Jazavac

I can't figure out grocery lists and similar things. We've tried several times and those things ended up being a waste of money for us, unfortunately. I guess I'm just too used to having a convenient store/supermarket wherever I turn (in Europe), within a couple minute walking distance, pretty much, so I still can't wrap my head around the huge grocery shopping concept.

It's just that I can't plan the meals and then actually be sure we'll either want that food, or have time to prepare it. Then it often just goes to waste. :( So I just shop several times a week. :shrug:


----------



## destynibaby

OH rant! ugh. so i moved in with my OH june 1st. He lives in a huge 4 bed 2 1/2 bath, 2 story home in a nice neighborhood. but he pretty much lived like the single guy he was. Limited furniture, messy, 1 spoon, 1 fork, 1 knife type thing lol. No decorations, no curtains, just VERY plain. House needs alot of stuff. Now he has a car.. an older car but its been in his family since it was made in 1994. it is now giving him major trouble so hes been pressuring me to get a car because i dont have one. i work and go to school from home so i havent needed a car. Now i found one that i like, but he doesnt like it. He wants me to get some expensive luxury car and thats not what im in the market for. I found a nice 2007 that i love. and when i told him, he flipped out. i figured out he pretty much wants me to get a certain car so that he can go stunt for his friends at work. but that isnt really the issue. the issue is that... his friend at work is selling an old 1975 chevy malibu for $3,000. It needs a new transmission, interior and exterior work. and its because he's always wanted an old car to fix up. and thats fine. I have no problem with that. But NOW is not the time. There is so much stuff we still need for baby and this house needs to be fixed. I am so tired of having to wash dishes in a one sided sink because the other is broke and we dont have a dish washer. Yet he always wants 5 course meals when he gets home from work. His credit is TERRIBLE and to top it all off.. the main thing is that they are threatening to put a lien on this house because he hasnt paid any HOA fees since he moved in 4 years ago! Yet when i tell him he should save his money he says ' for what' He's being selfish. His priorities are all screwed up. If he was getting a car that he didnt have to shell out more cash for to fix up, then id be okay. but its a PROJECT car that has issues. It kills me that he is working crazy hours to get money for this car. which will be ALL his money. We were supposed to go half and half on the nursery furniture. i paid for it but he hasnt paid me back. i kinda regret moving in because i pay all of the bills.. lights, gas, cable, internet, phone..trash.. etc and he pays the mortgage so hes pretty much saving half of what hes spending.. and i would think the saved money would go towards the house and the baby.
This is the car im gonna get. 
https://images01.olx.com/ui/1/28/84/5072484_1.jpg
hes being a douche bag because im not getting the car that he wants me to get. its my money and i should get what i want. but he says its his money and he should get what he wants too. his car is that he has now is usable and if it gives him issues, he could always take mine. i purchased a washer/dryer when i moved in cause he didnt have one. I dont think i should have to be the one to buy every damn thing for HIS house when he wants to spend his money on a damn project car.


----------



## Wandering

Ugh having the worst nights sleep thanks to foxes screaming outside the window! Most horrible noise ever :( 

Baby had the hiccups for the third time today! Googled it to see what it meant and it says it shows the lungs are maturing which was nice to read. Then it says increased hiccuping could be a sign of a cord accident and the baby struggling to breathe. Wish I hadn't read that bit! Just another thing to worry about :S

Hope everyone's getting a better nights sleep than me anyway. Stupid foxes!


----------



## bexxc

wow, destyni. i'm sorry. that's a pretty lame situation to be in. men can be so immature when it comes to money. thankfully my dh has gotten a lot better about it, but for awhile i was getting very frustrated because i was working two jobs to put him through school so we could pay our mortgage and all the other bills. as soon as he got a job, he wanted to spend "HIS" money on himself and would get frustrated that he couldn't do anything fun with his paycheck. it's like- excuse me? when do i get to do anything fun with my paycheck???


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh_so your right!! I love squash :haha: even more so since my ticker will finally change!

Destiny I so lived what your living!! Spliting the cost of things, and paying more than my share. But I left it behind and started over becuase it made me un-happy. Then I met my OH and he wont let me pay half (well when I was working that is) He believes the man should take care of the woman, really old fashioned but I love it!! BTW I love the car!!!

Jaz thats my problem too. I would rather shop daily for my meals, especially now since some days certain foods just dont sound appealing. But like you said, we waste food, or in my case I didnt get enough to make it through the week. Thats why im crossing my fingers that by planning out meals day by day for two weeks, we can make on that without wasting or not getting enough. Guess we shall see if it works out!


----------



## destynibaby

bexxc said:


> wow, destyni. i'm sorry. that's a pretty lame situation to be in. men can be so immature when it comes to money. thankfully my dh has gotten a lot better about it, but for awhile i was getting very frustrated because i was working two jobs to put him through school so we could pay our mortgage and all the other bills. as soon as he got a job, he wanted to spend "HIS" money on himself and would get frustrated that he couldn't do anything fun with his paycheck. it's like- excuse me? when do i get to do anything fun with my paycheck???

Immature is an understatement for him. I might be over thinking things, But i swear his car is gonna be our downfall. He doesnt have the money for it. but in a couple paychecks he will. He already asked me to front him the money and he will pay me back. he knows i have a nice little savings and every opportunity he gets, he finds a way to ask me for money. it is sooo annoying!



MommaBarry said:


> Destiny I so lived what your living!! Spliting the cost of things, and paying more than my share. But I left it behind and started over becuase it made me un-happy. Then I met my OH and he wont let me pay half (well when I was working that is) He believes the man should take care of the woman, really old fashioned but I love it!! BTW I love the car!!!

I know what you mean, i am very unhappy. and not just because of his lack of sense when it comes to spending money. we have our own personal issues with trust and some insecurity in the relationship as well. so this is just an added bonus to the crap already wrong. hes old fashioned when it benefits him. He wants to come home to a clean house, and a hot meal on the table. but i pay more than i should on bills. i work 2 jobs and im in school anddd im 7 months pregnant! I love to cook, but i hate washing dishes. all ive asked is for a dishwasher. but he wont get it. so I have to get it. im about 2 seconds from packing and getting sooo far away from here.


----------



## MommaBarry

If I could come help you pack, I would in a minute sister!!

Your situation is similar to that of the relationship I had before this one! I worked and had a child from my previouse marriage and moved into his house to be the one that paid half the bills, all the groceries, and took care of the pets and cleaning. He said it was only fair I buy the groceries since I got child support so that technically means I made more money than him. I was pretty much a single mom with a roomate that was a slob who ended up cheating on me. 

Bleck and of all times to be dealing with it is not when your pregnant! My ultimate hope for you is once this baby comes a new spark and understanding comes into your relationship. Sometimes when you give birth you fall in love all over again with your partner and I hope you do. But if not, only you knows whats best for you and your baby and added stress is not going to help from an unattached, selfish, untrusting, person.

:hugs: to you!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh on an unrelated note........Im a squash!! :happydance:


----------



## destynibaby

MommaBarry said:


> If I could come help you pack, I would in a minute sister!!
> 
> Your situation is similar to that of the relationship I had before this one! I worked and had a child from my previouse marriage and moved into his house to be the one that paid half the bills, all the groceries, and took care of the pets and cleaning. He said it was only fair I buy the groceries since I got child support so that technically means I made more money than him. I was pretty much a single mom with a roomate that was a slob who ended up cheating on me.
> 
> Bleck and of all times to be dealing with it is not when your pregnant! My ultimate hope for you is once this baby comes a new spark and understanding comes into your relationship. Sometimes when you give birth you fall in love all over again with your partner and I hope you do. But if not, only you knows whats best for you and your baby and added stress is not going to help from an unattached, selfish, untrusting, person.
> 
> :hugs: to you!

omgosh you totally hit the nail on the head! i feel like that too. with me having 2 jobs i do make more than him. and i do totally feel like we are just roommates and slob would be a nice word for him. 2 of the bathrooms in the house, i refuse to even go in. it looks like old gas station restrooms in there. He is constantly telling me that i need to get on WIC and food stamps to help with groceries. i make too much money for that and so does he but hes always telling me to just lie on the application. i buy all the food with MY money, cook it, and clean it all up and do you know this ungrateful ******* had the nerve to tell his friends at work i dont cook on weekends lol. i sure dont! and dont plan on it. im bout to stop cooking all together! until he gets the sink fixed or at least a dishwasher. i really dont see this baby sparking anything. i feel like...after our son is born then everything will hit the fan. i will no longer be pregnant, he wont worry about my stress, my feelings and my opinions will be more null and void than they already are now. idk, you might be right.. i HOPE youre right. i just dont see it. im in a terrible mood right now, i got a feeling im gonna lash out when he gets home tonight.


----------



## destynibaby

congrats on being a squash!! gonna be a long 4 weeks lol


----------



## phineas

Oh so I get where ur coming from, my oh has a lot of personal insecurities and took him a long time to actually stop being a man and talk! We actually figured out if we get a shower together he's so relaxed in there that he'll open up bout anything. So that became our refuge! We'd go in to talk out what we were thinking. It might have been a heated discussion but the rule was no one gets out until we hug and kiss! It really worked! Now cause we have learnt to talk its just our lil haven and if he's working long hours when he has a spare hour hell grab me and well natter in the shower! 
It took him all them years tho to actually finally open up. We were at rock bottom and built our way up! Even still them insecurities r there (in the shape of my mil) but cause we r on a diff wave length now I balance them out! 
It is hard tho like we both got very depressed, him more than me and he eventually seen a councillor, but we got there! As for the fact that ur oh's stepped up a lil is a major good thing! Least he's trying, sometimes all we really need is some one to encourage us and say ye ur annoying the crap outta me but I'm not going no where we're in it together! He'll get it! 

Momma yay for being a squash and getting pizza lol u sound very like me, I hate asking for money whereas he'd come in and take it outta my purse returning it later I just can't ha! Although mine too loves the u stay home I'll work situation too! I will eventually start my own career (I've a degree in accounting) but cause the kids r still so young there's plenty of time! 

Destynibaby - love the car! I wouldn't give in on his car tho. And if he wants to work it that way I'd get an invoice/receipt book and start billing him for half of everything u buy! Ye r meant to be partners, so that in my opinion unless otherwise stated is the two of ye helping for everything and in it together! Also angry is good.. Angry gets u saying what u need to say and being strong enough to fight for what u want! 

Wandering hope u managed to sleep a bit better and the foxes shut up :hugs: 

I'm feeling super refreshed! Oh didn't finish working until 12.30 so I waited for him, fed him when he got in and went to bed snuggled in! I could feel in his body how tired he was so baby musta felt bad for daddy cause I didn't toss or turn just cuddled him and slept like a baby! We both woke this morning feeling very refreshed! Even DS is only awake! So good night here anyways!


----------



## Beankeeper

Destyni, have you thought about writing all of your expenses down for him to fully appreciate what you spend? Make out like you're doing it for him to protect his house & improve his credit. It sounds a lot like he's taking you for granted, and if he's fully conscious of how much you are spending, then he appears to be taking advantage.
I earn more than my DH and pay a higher proportion of the bills, but I've made it clear that he will have to pay more once I'm on satutory maternity as I won't be able to afford the bills. I'm going to have to start budgeting & meal planning too. Sucks!
I really hope he gets a clue and appreciates all your doing for him! I personally find it easier to write everything down so that I don't miss anything & end up ranting, which just gets me upset & then I'm not taken seriously. Good luck :hugs:

MommaB, that's so sweet he got you pizza, you've got a good man there!


----------



## destynibaby

THIS is the car he wants ladies. 
https://media.motortopia.com/files/25806/vehicle/4c62bd4bca245/75_Chevelle_Donk_9.jpg

what in the world is that big hunk of junk mess? he basically told me i was not getting my money until another 3-4 weeks for the nursery set. and he has $100 to his name until next thursday lol. he works 45 mins away. How the hell does he expect to get to and from work, and eat with $100 for the next 6 days? cause i aint cooking a damn thing!!! Talking to him just ended in him going down stairs with his lips poked out like a child.


----------



## phineas

Omg I'd kill him I'm sorry vintage or not yuck! I'd go in strike Hun offer non of ur money/savings for the car (and sure he can't access them) and let him buy his own food and cook it! U worry bout u and baby! He should soon get the hint!


----------



## SarahDiener

Now I want pizza :(
destynibaby I don't know how bad things are for you guys, but I'd probably move out, get my own place, fill it with nice stuff and then see if he wants to move into YOUR house on YOUR terms! Otherwise get him to set up and automatic payment into an account that you can use for household purchases. 
But tbh it sounds like he needs a reality check, he's still living like a student...


----------



## whatwillbex

Morning! :hi:

30 weeks today :wohoo: Its the final count down la la la la 10 weeks to go!!!:baby:


----------



## SarahDiener

It feels so crazy :D 10 weeks is so little O_O


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha when you say it like that. Oh no 10 weeks is that all! lol :wohoo: that's me running around in a panic!

I am having a super Saturday next weekend. 
I am buying the pram, car seat and cot bed mattress and sheets etc. In one big swoop. So excited! :dohh: then its all done. Few....


----------



## Jazavac

SarahDiener said:


> Now I want pizza :(
> destynibaby I don't know how bad things are for you guys, but I'd probably move out, get my own place, fill it with nice stuff and then see if he wants to move into YOUR house on YOUR terms! Otherwise get him to set up and automatic payment into an account that you can use for household purchases.
> But tbh it sounds like he needs a reality check, he's still living like a student...

I agree with this. And make sure to take the appliances you got for the old house. Ugh, men.

28 weeks for me today. Now I'm officially in my 3rd tri. And wide awake since 3:30 am. Very lovely, on a work day.


----------



## whatwillbex

That's always the way. I always get up early on a day off.:dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Okay, I have a problem. My husband doesn't really see it as one, as he's used to what I find to be an issue, but I just can't get to terms with the item and I don't want it for our baby.

We ordered a crib mattress because it had a very good list of reviews and the price was just fine. It was delivered two days ago. This it the one. I like the feel of it (my main requirement were coils instead of foam, because we both don't like sleeping on foam, pretty much). Anyway. What I despise is the fact that it has 100% PVC as its cover. It's wrapped in a plastic... bag. Or a sturdy table cloth. I can't imagine putting my newborn on that kind of surface. I understand I put a blanket on it, but I think I would personally die and wake up in a puddle of my own sweat if I tried sleeping on it. I also don't quite understand what happens if/when a baby or child turn to their back and pack their face into the surface. 100% plastic doesn't breathe at all. 

The main thing is, I was very surprised when it arrived in the mail because it was something I had never seen before. Crib mattresses back home (and anywhere else I've seen them, outside of the US) are made of the same fabric (usually quilted cotton or a cotton mix) as any other adult mattress. You just buy a waterproof cover for it, if you need one. 

So I've been turning the US upside down for two days, in search of a mattress that would still, hopefully, have coils, but that is also made of something that's not a shopping bag. Needless to say, my search has mostly been futile, unless I am, pretty much, willing to shell out for this one here. I have to admit that is pretty damn expensive, especially if I'm not sure my child will even sleep in its crib... ever, really. 

Does anyone know if there are other brands that make something natural, or less plastic? I don't need an organic product, I just want a cotton top layer, pretty much. Ikea has one and I'll be looking at it tomorrow, because I'm driving up there anyway, but I'm not sure I'll be happy with it, as it seems to be made mostly of memory foam.


----------



## SarahDiener

I'd go with a foam one, I hate sleeping on foam as well. I think It doesn't matter so much with the babies though because you want a pretty firm mattress anyway. And the mattresses are so thin for babies...
However, I wouldn't do a plastic coated one. 
Have you thought about asking your family to buy one in Croatia and post it to you?
They all seem to be foam here in Germany, but so are all adult mattresses... (ouch my back!)


----------



## MommaBarry

Destiny are you sure you not dating my ex?!? lol it sounds just like him and that would be the kind of car he would want too!! But he never wanted kids or marriage. Part of the many reasons we split. I felt I deserved to be a mother again and a wife not just someones live in girlfriend, maid, and cook.

Jaz, I know what you mean about the mattresses. I hate them too!! I dont know of anyplace that sells them not like that. I think the reason is the firmer and less fabric they have on them, the safer they are from SIDS.


----------



## SarahDiener

I have to say I really recommend the medela maternity bra... I have this one https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-Light-Support-Maternity-Nursing/dp/B00005BT11/ref=pd_sbs_a_4 and my boobs are quite happy!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I can't figure out grocery lists and similar things. We've tried several times and those things ended up being a waste of money for us, unfortunately. I guess I'm just too used to having a convenient store/supermarket wherever I turn (in Europe), within a couple minute walking distance, pretty much, so I still can't wrap my head around the huge grocery shopping concept.
> 
> It's just that I can't plan the meals and then actually be sure we'll either want that food, or have time to prepare it. Then it often just goes to waste. :( So I just shop several times a week. :shrug:

I would love that. We do have a corner market, but it's this co-op organic expensive one so we can't afford to do all of the shopping there. I usually buy our meat twice a month at BJ's (a couple ducks, chickens, some lamb, frozen beef, fish), then weekly we go to Wegmans for fruits/veggies/dairy/etc. Planning doesn't take me as long now. I just look at what meat we have and consider what I can do with it, whether that gives us 1,2,3 days of food for that meal, and how my work schedule looks. I try to anticipate feeling like crap some days and not wanting to cook, so I usually put in one hummus or pasta meal that I'll randomly move to that day. But, lately more days have been rough on me. :cry: OH is a terrible meal planner, and he needs explicit instructions to prepare something. I think he feels inadequate at this with compare to me, which makes him not do it, which makes it harder on me in turn. 

I WISH we had cheap nearby markets. I used to live right next door to an Andronico's out in Berkeley. It was awesome!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering said:


> Ugh having the worst nights sleep thanks to foxes screaming outside the window! Most horrible noise ever :(
> 
> Baby had the hiccups for the third time today! Googled it to see what it meant and it says it shows the lungs are maturing which was nice to read. Then it says increased hiccuping could be a sign of a cord accident and the baby struggling to breathe. Wish I hadn't read that bit! Just another thing to worry about :S
> 
> Hope everyone's getting a better nights sleep than me anyway. Stupid foxes!

I think that means "increased" from normal hiccupping. You might have a hiccupy baby that gets them 4 times a day. I do. But then if all of a sudden it's non-stop we should probably get checked. Don't worry too much. There have been a lot of hiccup threads lately that have eased my mind on it. :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mommab - how nice is your OH sending you pizza!!! That's so lovely!!! :)

Destyni - I agree with all the other ladies. I'd make a kitty somewhere, where every time he gets a pay check he puts his half of the bills in it and no less. Otherwise, I'd be finding somewhere else to live cause this man doesn't seem the least bit prepared in having a baby on the way! You can't buy yourself expensive cars like that when you have a baby - they need A LOT of things!!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

My DH keeps saying "but you already bought things today...". 
For some reason baby things are my things :shrug: and also, YEAH! SHE NEEDS STUFF!!


----------



## MommaBarry

SarahDiener said:


> It feels so crazy :D 10 weeks is so little O_O

I agree!! Although my ticker is a week behind my delivery date now I also have 10 weeks! EEKK. And it seems like for the next month and half something is going on here everyother week between my docs appointments, my 3/D sonogram (which is monday :happydance:), babyshowers, my grandmas 80th B-day party. I think its going to fly by!


----------



## skweek35

Ok its taken me about 2 hours to catch up on all that I've missed the last 2 days! OH MY GOSH! we are a chatty bunch! 
Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Momma - so glad your OH is fine and recovering! Your OH sounds as lovely as mine! esp after the ordering pizzas! Gotta love them! 
We have a joint account and everything for the house and LO is meant to come out of that account. I admitted the other day that I have bought most of her clothes on my account and he told me to take the money out of our account! I am soooo greatful he is really good with money. 

as for the nipple talk - someone mentioned that colostrum is orange - sometimes when I just gently rub over my nipples a really thick bright yellowy stuff comes out. I presume this is the colostrum? 

Destiny - as much as I have learnt to appreciate vintage - darn that car is ugly!! Its wheels are way too big for it! almost boardering on monster car type! Hell no!! I woud suggest using your own money to buy a car now. Its your money and you buy what you feel would be right for you and LO now. 

AFM - just having a really lazy day. So glad I'm still in school holidays and can just do what my body wants! And that is pretty much nothing and eat crap all day! I have a pile of wrappers next to me - an empty packet of marshmellows included!! 
Thinking it might be time for lunch and then tackle the rest of the ironing? 

OH yes and I'm joining you ladies tomorrow - 10 weeks to go and starting to freak out!! Just ordered the car seat and Isofix unit this morning! :wohoo: 
Hopefully ordering the furniture next week then I can get the room organised!


----------



## MommaBarry

LOL I know what you mean skweek. If I go away for half a day and come back to see whats going on here, there are like 10 pages of new conversations. :haha: We are some chatty silly ladies for sure!


----------



## SarahDiener

I wish there was someway I could bookmark where I am up to in the posts  It always takes me a few minutes to find myself again :D

Yay for Isofix/carseat, we need to get ours too :/

I just bought more reusables!!! EEEE!


----------



## skweek35

I agree - bookmarking where we got up to would save a bit of time! 
How I'm going to keep up when I'm back at work - I dont know! Someone will need to give us a general daily update. haha


----------



## MommaBarry

If your subscribed to the thread and choose the option instant email notification, it takes you to the last post you read once you click the link despite how many post after there are


----------



## destynibaby

the girls are killing the boys for november! doubling the numbers then some.
im happy to have a healthy baby.. but i still wish i was on team pink
does that make me a bad mommy to be? :(


----------



## MommaBarry

Not at all!!! I was posting on another thread that I have my 3/D sono this coming monday. The reason I am doing it is because at my 20 scan the sonographer said "well I dont see any boy parts so it must be a girl". Not convincing enough for me. Im scared that when I go they will tell me nope its a boy when all ive dreamed about is having a little lady and now my hopes are up that I actually am. Honestly I would be crushed and only have 10 weeks to wrap my mind around another little man being in my life.


----------



## rainbowbaby2

It doesnt make you a bad mummy im so happy to be having a healthy boy but i would have liked a little girl as then id of had one of each


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I don't think it's bad to have a preference! I've always wanted a girl, and next time I'd want a boy. But I agree, we got a "probably girl" at our 16 week appt. but I knew that if it then changed to a boy i'd be disappointed! Well until I got used to it. I'd hope 10 weeks would be enough!


----------



## Bookity

At the top of the page there's a link to view the first unread post.

I really thought we would have a boy this time, but tbh, wanted another girl. Looks like I'm getting what I want. Unless my 3d shows otherwise on Thursday. Then it'll be 12 weeks to get used to it.


----------



## skweek35

We also got probably a girl at our 21 weeks scan. At the growth scan (28 weeks) the sonographer said: " Yup, baby is a girl." 

I dont think it means you are a bad mommy if you preferred to have a girl. My best friend so hoped she was having a girl but when it was a boy, she loves him sooo much. She wouldnt change a thing now.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, we all have a preference. Both OH and I wanted a boy, so we were thrilled when we found out that we got one! But, I think if there's a next time I might want a little girl, and I don't think that preference makes me a bad person, I just feel like they are different and I'd love to have one of each. But, if it were another little boy that would be lovely as well. 

I can't wait to see my tiny man. I am going to give him raspberries and kisses and he's going to get sickened it eventually. lol!


----------



## Mrs.326

Is it wierd that I'm totally opposite? I am so thrilled to be having a boy that if at this point I found out it was a girl I would be devestated... Happy for a healthy baby of course, but I love the idea of having a rough and tumble little boy :)


----------



## whatwillbex

I had this too. The sonographer said for the whole 40 minutes doing the scan she hasn't seen any boys bits and said they are quite obvious.
Does this mean definitely a girl. I'm a black or white kind of person and I need telling yes or no lol or my head will fall off!
I have been convinced up until my 20 week scan girl but now I'm thinking boy arghh! I don't mind if it is a boy its just that my family and friends have bought/knitted lots of pink girly things and its them I feel bad for.

What do you think?:shrug:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> Is it wierd that I'm totally opposite? I am so thrilled to be having a boy that if at this point I found out it was a girl I would be devestated... Happy for a healthy baby of course, but I love the idea of having a rough and tumble little boy :)

Notatall! I am so thrilled, too. They can't make a mistake with ours, we had genetic testing done. He's 100% a boy. lol! I wanted a boy because it would be harder to keep the pink of my home with a girl. Ugh, I hate pink. lol! I would have ended up raising a little tomboy anyhow, but hey, for the next one! :D For this time I'm happy as can be about my little man. :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Thats exactly it whatwill. On most peoples sonograms they point the arrow at the potty shot and type if its a girl or boy. Mine pointed the arrow but did not put she was a girl so that also makes me feel like she wasnt sure either. We have so much girly stuff already bought for her and I have registered for mostly nuteral things but there are some pink things too. Monday I will have my answer and I can NOT wait!!


----------



## tabitha561

Were very happy its a boy lol There hasnt been a boy on my dads side in over 23 years.... The High Risk Doctor was 1000% sure he was a boy lol Now we will have one of each :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh yeah, I was the last girl in my family :) I have 5 older brothers and 5 nephews...  girls are most welcome!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I would be a bit gutted if baby was now a boy ... but at our 20 week scan the lady said she was a girl, when we had to go to the other hospital for a 2nd opinion on her heart, we asked if we could be cheeky and ask her to double check and she also said girl. When we ahd that consultant scan - she even kept saying 'she this' and 'she that' and then at the end said 'you have been told it's a girl right?' lol! So.... hoping 3 people all saying girl is confirmation enough :shrug:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sk ... my colostrum has never been orange? Either clear/yellowy liquid lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Same here SarahD I have 3 younger brothers, a son, and 3 nephews. I was the last girl and that has been 31 years ago. OH is the same he has 3 older brothers and 2 nephews.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Well, I was an only child, so my mom has never had a baby boy. Otherwise our family is a mismash. My aunt wanted it to be a girl, though, because she has two grandsons and was hoping to buy some pink. lol! I think if I had more than one child I'd prefer that my girl have an older brother to watch out for her anyhow, so this works well. And, if it's our only one, that's fine, too. (but I'm hoping we'll have one more! heehee)


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha I agree! with 5 older brothers it just seems normal for the boy to be first


----------



## skweek35

Charlie - my colostrum is usually clear sticky-like liquid but sometimes a really small amount of bright yellowy liquid that comes out. 

OMG!!! I cant believe I will get to see my BBF in 11/12 Oct! She and her hubby are coming out to the UK (From SA) for a few days! Her OH has a work conference here. Hoping they will be in London. Will hear in the week where they will be! Might just take Mat leave early so I can meet up with her! Sneaky I know! But havent seen her in over 2 years!! :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yay! I miss my best girlfriend. I don't really have many friends, mainly just acquaintences. So she means a lot to me. But, she's 3000 miles away. :( I want so bad to move back out there when I'm done with school. So hoping I find work in San Francisco. Hope you and your friend have a wonderful time together. Plan something memorable! :D


----------



## skweek35

I just have to wait and see exactly where they will be and will try organise something from there. Really hoping they are in London - not too far from me and loads to see and do there. 
So now to decide when to start mat leave. I was hoping to go through to 19 Oct but with them being here 11/12 Oct I think I might start 5th October. Will have to run it by DF and then make final decision.


----------



## Mrs.326

My best friend and I have known each other since diapers - so, literally our entire lives. I live 300 miles away from my hometown (she's still there) so our visits are few and far between as well... and we cherish every moment we get to spend together! She just so happens to be pregnant as well! She's due a week and a half after me :) It's nice to have someone to talk to/share stories with, but it's still a little sad that neither of us will be there for our deliveries...


----------



## skweek35

my besties story is rather sad. She went through menopause in her early 20's and is not expecting to have any children naturally. They have looked into adopting but have decided not to go with adoption for now. 
So she is living every step of my pregnancy with me. 
So looking forward to seeing her in a few weeks time!!! YAY


----------



## MedievalGrad

My best friend has been in South Korea teaching English for the last year and probably won't be back until next year. We chat online all the time, but it just isn't the same! We always said we wanted to live down the street from each other and raise our babies together, but right now I'd settled for her being in the same country!


----------



## skweek35

I would give anything to be in the same country as my besties too! 
I agree - skyping just can't replace seeing and bring with them in real!


----------



## Jazavac

All of my close friends are in Croatia. Here in the US, I have some people to hang out with... once every few months, basically, or exchange some text messages. I've been here for three years and I'm really on my own. My husband is from here, but most of his friends no longer live in this town, etc. Oh well. It's kind of sad, but I guess I am getting used to it. :shrug:

Our little one is really more than likely a boy and I really do hope that at this point his little boy parts don't fall off, or something. :lol: I have a 3D/4D scan tomorrow, but it's mostly because we wanted to see his face, not the genitals. I'll have them take a look, though. We wanted a boy, mostly because it's assumed it would be safer in our case (genetic problems, but very complicated and not fully diagnosed). I'd still want our next one to be a girl, but then again, if this one is born with the problems from that spectrum, we likely won't have more kids.




MommaBarry said:


> Jaz, I know what you mean about the mattresses. I hate them too!! I dont know of anyplace that sells them not like that. I think the reason is the firmer and less fabric they have on them, the safer they are from SIDS.

 But I have to put at least two layers on fabric, thick and very padded, on this plastic, ugh. I hope I figure something out, it really bothers me. :/


----------



## destynibaby

me and my best friend got into a fight 3 years ago, over money. I was even arrested! We had been friends for 10 years. Ive kinda sheltered myself from having a bestie ever since. i have people i chill with, but i definitely dont use the word FRIEND. :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, skweek.... that is a sad story :( I hate to hear she can't have children of her own, but it's so great that she gets to live it through you! :flower:


----------



## phineas

Girls the nesting bug found me! My feet feel like they'll fall off they r that tired from everything I've done! Only room I haven't touched yet is the sitting room cause DS is playing! Oh and my car! Feel able to leave in the morning knowing the house is clean and clothes r washed! I even sorted all my make up and jewellery boxes! Phew! 

Love how ye have 3d scans set up, we decided not to get one cause I prob woulda caved into not being team yellow! One day I think pink the next blue... So ye I dunno lol I don't mind either way tho! 

I've my gtt on Monday :( not even thinking bout it tbh! What will be will be!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Today so far: 

The good: Went for a swim at lunch hour. 

The bad: Stopped at the hot truck for greasy food on the way back to work... Rueben & cajun fries. DOH!


----------



## lillio

currently building (well bossing DH about while he builds) our beautiful mamas and papas nursery furniture!!! yay! exciting! x


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay Phineas!!! I think mine will come back with a vengeance when the cot arrives :D

All my friends and Family live in New Zealand :( literally the other side of the world... I know about.. 10 people here! Still we found a couple online that we have met with once, they are from South Africa. Hopefully we'll be able to call some people friends soon :D LOL, I love how sad and cheesy that was


----------



## Beankeeper

Phew! Just caught up with todays chitter chatter! 
If I could pick my dream family I would have a boy first & then twin girls, I've wanted this since high school... So in my ideal world this baby would be a boy.... But then if I got pregnant again, I would REALLY want it to be a girl. So I'll be happy with either sex for this baby, if it's a boy then I'll have the older brother & if it's a girl I'll be soooo happy & it might make the next pregnancy easier as I'll not be hoping for a girl. Does that make sense?!
I just always imagined having girls. I'm the youngest of 3 girls, my mum is the youngest of 3 girls & my gran was the youngest of 3 girls, so if I had all boys it would be a shock!


----------



## CharlieKeys

My OH's family he is the only boy to be born on his mum's side - she has one sister and two brothers who all had girls! I think on his dad's side they all had girls too. 

However, my OH's generations it's pretty much ALL boys and one girl ... this girl evens it up a little but it's still mainly boys.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: What a convo killer I am ;)


----------



## Mrs.326

:rofl: Haha Charlie... I'm sure it wasn't you that killed the convo... I'm sure everyone's just ready for the weekend :) Or already enjoying it?? It's 3:30pm Friday afternoon in Texas :)


----------



## skweek35

not at all charlie! 

I'm so glad to be having a girl! on both sides of the family we have nephews. Both sets of grandparents are really glad to be getting their first granddaughter. 
Saying that my SIL is also pregnant but doesnt know what she is having. SHe is due about the same time as me. So will have to see if I have the first GD on both sides. 

My parents have also 'adopted grandsons' (other South African couples with no family here) so I think pink is definitely appreciated here!


----------



## MommaBarry

I think the way we flip flop convo's on the this thread there is no way anyone can be a convo killer!! We are just enthusiastic and chatty! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

I have 2 brothers and an adopted sister, while DH has 2 brothers. I have 3 nephews and 1 niece, and there are no kids on DH's side yet (we're the first to have a baby)... My mom was excited for either gender while my MIL was _praying_ for a girl. No such luck for her :haha: I think my brother-in-law and his fiance are better suited to have girls, so maybe my MIL will get a granddaughter from them ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

MommaBarry said:


> I think the way we flip flop convo's on the this thread there is no way anyone can be a convo killer!! We are just enthusiastic and chatty! :haha:

I was starting to get a bit worried when there was like over 2 hours between the last post :haha:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SO ... INCREDIBLY ... TIRED. :( 

I am still at work, I can barely make it these days. Layed dow for a little while, but that didn't help. I need a mid-day deep sleep, not a 30 minute nap. :( I'm going to finish up here in the next half hour then head home and sleep. Honestly I have no idea how I'm going to get through the next 11 weeks like this. Walking is hard, sleeping is painful, and being awake for long is becoming an incredible strain. I know I shouldn't hope for an early baby, but please, God, by 37 weeks. Please. I beg.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: Oh_so!! :( I feel for you - I don't work and I hurt like hell just looking after the boys, so you working must be so difficult. :( What job do you have?


----------



## phineas

Lol thanks Charlie for the lol! 

Oh rant:

Where the hell r u????!!!! I haven't heard from u since u left this morning at half 6! U know I don't care how late ur gonna be just ring me to stop me tormenting myself :( ugh! U better have a good excuse I'm worried! 
It's 10 at night ere girls and still no word! He was really late last night (doing tractor work) so was super tired gettin up this morning and this makes me even more worried! I just checked his fone account online (tis ok I'm allowed it's both ours in one!) and other than a call he made after leaving here this morning he's not used it! So he's either after leaving it behind in the jeep as he's off some where else or else..., 

Ugh! Been window staring since like 6 (that's the latest I'd get a call checking up on us)! 


The rational side of me is saying u know he said he had a lotta lifting and tractor work to do, and the hormonal pregie is saying please don't be hurt.. Well until I get u when I'll chop ur balls off for making me worried! :(


----------



## tabitha561

I have actually felt pretty good this pregnancy except being tired.... No back pain nothing like that yet thank goodness I have a 15 month old to chase after lol I think thats why I havent gained any weight lol


----------



## Janers

Hi ladies, i know i'm super late but I would LOVE to join your thread.

I though I was due on Dec 24, when I went for my first ultrasound when I was 21 weeks (or so I thought...) I was suprised to find out I was actually 25 weeks, making my due date Nov 28!

So I skipped ahead a little, i'm still not sure what happened because I was very confident my last period was March 19. 

As much as it was a shock, i'm absolutely ecstatic to know i'll meet my baby almost an entire month early! 

I had a 3D ultrasound this week, because the tech couldn't really tell the gender at our first ultrasound, and we found out, without a doubt we are having a little girl!

I will spend some time catching up on your thread, and I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: Janers


ahh Phin - when he finally gets his ass home tell him it takes 2 minutes to send a text :(


----------



## phineas

It's so unlike him! He never texts but rings. Spec after I sending him like a million messages asking if he's ok and to ans! 

:(


----------



## Beankeeper

:hugs: Phineas I really hope you hear from him soon & everything is okay. I hate that not knowing feeling...


----------



## haydenmummy

Heyyy I'm hillary due 24th with a lil girl xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Hi Janers & Hilary :wave:


----------



## Bookity

Hi haydenmummy and Janers! You're definitely joining an active thread!


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, haydenmommy and Janers!


----------



## Janers

So I have played a little bit of catch up. This is a very busy thread! 

I have to agree with you ladies who knew if they wanted a boy or girl. I definitely hoped for a little girl, I love thinking about little girl outfits, and girl names :) When the ultrasound tech told us she couldn't see any boy parts do its probably a girl I knew right away we'd be booking another ultrasound too find out! So I was extremely happy when she told me its DEFINATELY a girl. Yay!!!


----------



## phineas

He's home! It's ok I left his balls attached... For now! U can see how exhausted he is from lifting the bales said he's only after gettin his fone left it in the jeep and the boss brought the jeep while he went the other way with the tractor! He showed me his fone... Ye I sent a lotta messages lol they all not read he said he wanted me to know how I started off lovely messages to get home messages ha! 

He's alive and safe ill forgive! Thanks girls! I even ran him a bath he looks so tired ha


----------



## Bookity

That's nice of you Phin!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

CharlieKeys said:


> :hugs: Oh_so!! :( I feel for you - I don't work and I hurt like hell just looking after the boys, so you working must be so difficult. :( What job do you have?

Thanks, Charlie. I'm doing my final year of research for my Ph.D. at university. It is much more flexible than a real "job", but I still need to be there and that is just so hard. I couldn't pull of a demanding job to save my life right now. I'm so lucky because it's flexible, but at the same time I've got a lot of work to do to finish up this next year so it's not helping that 11 weeks before maternity leave I'm falling into a hole. :( 


Welcome newcomers! Glad you could join us. :D:flower::thumbup:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> He's home! It's ok I left his balls attached... For now! U can see how exhausted he is from lifting the bales said he's only after gettin his fone left it in the jeep and the boss brought the jeep while he went the other way with the tractor! He showed me his fone... Ye I sent a lotta messages lol they all not read he said he wanted me to know how I started off lovely messages to get home messages ha!
> 
> He's alive and safe ill forgive! Thanks girls! I even ran him a bath he looks so tired ha

Ahaha, I know how this goes, Phin. I have started with the nice messages and gotten to the worst of the worst by the end of it. Of course, in my case it's because OH was ignoring me purposefully. Brat! Glad all is well. 

----
UPDATE on today: I got home and lay in bed for a bit. I told OH I wasn't up for cooking and he volunteered. Right now I'm in the bedroom after the smoke detector has just gone off. lol! He's trying, bless him. He is not a multi-tasker AT ALL! Luckily I've already had mashed potato leftovers, so he's just got two things to handle, fish and fava beans, but that's still a lot for him! He's really a one-dish kinda guy. lol!:haha:


----------



## phineas

Bookity I have him spoilt... One day he'll realise lol

Oh so fair play cause I wouldn't be able for that now! Id be ok for a day then the novelty would wear off! See this is why i worried he never ignores me, hell always ring whithin a half hr of me texting! Cant wait till we win the lotto so he can early retire... Now i must start doing the lotto lol 
Glad ur oh is making u dinner.. Hopefully it's edible lol even if it's not I suppose least he tried! Tell him to run u a bath now too that u deserve it


----------



## Janers

That's great of your hubby to make you dinner! My hubby does it everyone in awhile, but then he always leaves me with the dishes. Grrr love him to bits but I hate doing dishes! Haha


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ladies, I'm happy to report that dinner was totally edible, even good. :D Funny thing, he did a good job with the fava beans and even the fish (although it was a little cold, his timing is not so good)... but the mashed potato leftovers were still cold. lol! Still, it was a most impressive feat and I'm good and full and didn't cook anything. 

Janers, I'll probably do the dishes tomorrow. He will do dishes, but on his own time. That could be days. Really. :/ Thank goodness we have a dishwasher!


----------



## Janers

That is the same as my husband.. he may do the dishes but it will definitely take him days!

Glad your dinner was a success! Now relax, maybe you'll get a foot rub!


----------



## Themonkey

oh_so_blessed said:


> Themonkey said:
> 
> 
> momma-glad it wasn't serious but still scary.
> 
> Just had my 28 week appt today. We are measuring all average was so hoping to be even a lil bit ahead but thats ok :) Average is all good right now. Also got my appointments booked for 32 and 36 weeks ony to find out my midwife is going to be out of town for my 36 week appt. A little worried if little man comes early I could be facing delivery with a stranger.
> 
> Hi Monkey,
> 
> This chart might ease your mind a little:
> 
> Odds of going into labor early/late
> 
> Just input your due date, press calculate, then scroll down to see the graphs. First graph shows odds are greatest at your due date, falling to nearly nothing by the 36th week and 44th week out. :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## Beankeeper

*yawn* It's my turn to be tired today... Just on my way to work for 9 hours, it's gonna be a long day! Although I've just managed to get my days sorted so I have regular sit down time instead of standing all day. My hips are not forgiving me at the moment & y'know... Hips don't lie!


----------



## SarahDiener

I normally cook, and I looovveeee to leave the dishes for my DH :D


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm spoilt, me & DH share the cooking, but he almost always does the dishes. The height of the sink really hurts my back. I'll do them if I have to, or if I'm cleaning up. We'd been saving for a dishwasher for ages, but the money has gone into the baby fund now, will have to start saving again!


----------



## Coleey

oh_so_blessed said:


> Ladies, I'm happy to report that dinner was totally edible, even good. :D Funny thing, he did a good job with the fava beans and even the fish (although it was a little cold, his timing is not so good)... but the mashed potato leftovers were still cold. lol! Still, it was a most impressive feat and I'm good and full and didn't cook anything.
> 
> Janers, I'll probably do the dishes tomorrow. He will do dishes, but on his own time. That could be days. Really. :/ Thank goodness we have a dishwasher!

Glad your dinner was a success chick! Bless him! :D I'm so glad we have a dishwasher too as my oh is exactly the same when it comes to dishes :haha: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

my Other half doesn't do dishes ... when we first moved into together it was if one of us cooks the other does the dishes. Well ... that didn't last long!!!! I don't mind, but he has one job to do - the bins and he hardly does them leaving me with at least 2-3 bin bags in my kitchen before he can be arsed to do it. Winds me up immensely!!!!


----------



## 1eighty

Oh-so: https://www.foodnetwork.com/one-pot-meals/package/index.html for your OH :D or really, for anyone with little energy for cooking and who happens to have a slow cooker (which are wonderful things really, though I only ever really used mine for making mulled wine).


----------



## skweek35

Now ladies this is where I'm extremely spoilt! When I moved in with DF I told him that as we both work full time I'm not prepared to come home and cook and clean! So we agreed I would make the dinner and he does the dishes! 
I hardly ever do the dishes. I will however dry and help pack away the dishes. 
I did start by also saying that half of the house cleaning needs to be shared but that hardly ever happens. I usually land up giving the house a good cleaning every 6-8 weeks when I'm on school holidays and do a lick and a promise during school term time.


----------



## Themonkey

CharlieKeys said:


> my Other half doesn't do dishes ... when we first moved into together it was if one of us cooks the other does the dishes. Well ... that didn't last long!!!! I don't mind, but he has one job to do - the bins and he hardly does them leaving me with at least 2-3 bin bags in my kitchen before he can be arsed to do it. Winds me up immensely!!!!


Yours too huh? I swear I could build a fort out of the recycling he needs to take out right ... but I'm not doing it this time not no way not no how:haha:


----------



## 1eighty

Beankeeper said:


> I'm spoilt, me & DH share the cooking, but he almost always does the dishes. The height of the sink really hurts my back. I'll do them if I have to, or if I'm cleaning up. We'd been saving for a dishwasher for ages, but the money has gone into the baby fund now, will have to start saving again!

Before I met DH I was in a little flat all on my own. I had space in the kitchen for two under-counter units, which at the time were a washing machine and tumble dryer. I saved and saved and saved to replace them with a washer/dryer so I could fit in a dishwasher.... and then my computer broke.

Something ALWAYS happens to prevent me from getting a dishwasher.

(Thankfully, we're moving in with my mum, who has a dishwasher :happydance: )


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi girls @-}-- 
Im now 26+3 we are having a surprise baby as this will be our last, baby number 5 due 29th November. Please add me to the list. 
I cant believe Im nearly in 3rd tri already, cant wait now I think Im more excited now than I was with my 1st lol. 
Hows everybody doing?? X Jen X


----------



## SarahDiener

Welcome Jen_mom

Grocery shopping took everything out of me today, I need a nap :(

I think everyone suddenly has lives in the weekend  Posts are so slow today :D


----------



## Bookity

SarahDiener said:


> I think everyone suddenly has lives in the weekend  Posts are so slow today :D

I think you're right. What am I going to do?!


----------



## SarahDiener

Bookity said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> I think everyone suddenly has lives in the weekend  Posts are so slow today :D
> 
> I think you're right. What am I going to do?!Click to expand...

This may force me to actually do something... baby shopping? :D


----------



## Lucyjo81

Afternoon girls :) 

Welcome to the newbies :D 

Its like 2pm here and just woke up, i worked last night and usually when its my days off i come home and just do what needs to be done. However i can no longer do that and need a snooze...if baby allows it lol.

On a mega good note i only have 2 night shifts left then im on holiday for 4 weeks then my maternity leave starts!! Woo hoo!!

Oh_so - Im glad your OH came home safe, im known to be a worrier, especially when i don't hear from my OH for hours on end!!

Talking of cooking, my OH cooks the nights im working and then i cook the other nights. So that arrangement will have to change once im on maternity leave!! 
Tonight for a treat we are having take away fish and chips - we never have take away so im excited ha ha. 

Xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh man I miss fish n chips... being a NZ it's a big deal!!!  I even made them myself the other month, battered and deep fried it (beer batter, yum!!). 

That's awesome that you're almost off work!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Can you not get some where you are? I love fish and chips, never attempted making my own...just yet. However i watched a cooking show with Gino de'campo (if you know him) and he made his own and it looked so easy to cook, so may try that recipe!! Xx


----------



## Bookity

I started a load of laundry and took a shower! DD woke me up at 7:30 this morning. Of course she's sleeping NOW, but no more sleep for me. Didn't even go to bed until 1am and she woke screaming around 3. It was not a good night's sleep. :(

Sorry for the complaining!


----------



## MommaBarry

Janers, hayedenmummy, Jen_mom24 got you all added :hugs:


Wow I go away for an evening and have 4 pages of convo to catch up on :haha:

Last night OH got home and we took DS out to eat at the mexican resturant before he had to go to his dad for the weekend. I hate sharing my son with him :growlmad: After that he took me to my hair appointment and then an evening at his friends house chatting it up. It was nice to get out of the house thats for sure.

Today there is not much to do. Need to pay some bills and gorcery shop. Other than that a lazy saturday it is!


----------



## destynibaby

I can never keep up with the conversation here!!
on a good note, i got my car today, and its so cute!!! I cant wait to actually have somewhere to go lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Sounds lovely Momma! and boo to Exes!!


----------



## lillio

Just in from work, totally busted! I an DEFINATELY getting too pregnant for this job... my feet are like huuuuuge!! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: everyone!! :) My boys have gone to the in-laws to stay overnight. OH made out it was them wanting them, but they told me today it was my OH who asked them to babysit ?!?!?! 

Thing that pees me off most is he knows at the moment I hate giving them away - never been like this before, but the last few weeks, I just don't like them not being with me :( And he does that. He's in big trouble when he gets home from work - grrrrr! 

How is everyone else? :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

CharlieKeys said:


> my Other half doesn't do dishes ... when we first moved into together it was if one of us cooks the other does the dishes. Well ... that didn't last long!!!! I don't mind, but he has one job to do - the bins and he hardly does them leaving me with at least 2-3 bin bags in my kitchen before he can be arsed to do it. Winds me up immensely!!!!

Since I'm a PhD student (nothing left but exams and dissertation) and have always been at home more than my SO, I do almost all the housework and cooking. It doesn't usually bother me because he works a lot and makes most of the money, BUT it's going to have to change once Baby gets here because I'm going to need help with dishes. 

His official inside chore is the trash, too, but usually I get sick of it sitting around before he does and take it out myself. He mows the grass, too, but this last time he only mowed half the yard because he said BOTH lawnmowers weren't working so the half on the other side of the driveway is unbelievably long!


----------



## SarahDiener

I can't complain about my DH, honestly, he should complain about me :( I do most of the cooking, but he does the rubbish (trash), toilet, washes the floors, compost, everything to do with cars/bills/money, shower... basically everything??? I vacuum more and clean the kitchen more and we more of less share dishes... but really, he probably does more than me. And cooking is soooo much better than cleaning!  

However, he NEVER rinces the dishcloth after wiping something up!!! AAHHH, I think this is a man thing... and he loves to cover the kitchen in coffee grounds every morning, apparently it's his thing... 

Oh not to mention he works and I don't :/


----------



## Bookity

Why am I not getting updates for this thread anymore?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have you accidentally unsubscribed?? Try the subscribe button at the top of this thread? :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I have that same problem Bookity. And charlie is right, sometimes it unsubscribes itself.:dohh:


----------



## chary

my due date is Nov 4th. Want a surprise.wont check d sex.


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added chary


----------



## Bookity

I don't see a link to subscribe... I thought yhat automatically happened by leaving a reply. It's still listed in my subscribed threads, but doesn't show the new posts in my user cp anymore... Hmm.


----------



## chary

my due date is nov 4th. Want the sex of my baby to be a surprise. Dint check.


----------



## MommaBarry

chary said:


> my due date is nov 4th. Want the sex of my baby to be a surprise. Dint check.

Got you added to the group :thumbup: Welcome :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

Omg my feet hurt so much :( It must be this weight, I get the sorest heels, I have to tiptoe everywhere :/


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: SD :( Try and rest them

If it helps, she is so low in my pelvis it feels like it's a) on fire and b) been repeatedly hit with a cricket bat lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Does the cricket bat help bat out the fire? :3


----------



## chary

SarahDiener said:


> Omg my feet hurt so much :( It must be this weight, I get the sorest heels, I have to tiptoe everywhere :/

sowwy dear. Get someone to massage your feet and u will feel better.


----------



## chary

SarahDiener said:


> Omg my feet hurt so much :( It must be this weight, I get the sorest heels, I have to tiptoe everywhere :/

sowwy dear. Get someone to massage your feet and u will feel much better.


----------



## CharlieKeys

SarahDiener said:


> Does the cricket bat help bat out the fire? :3

:haha: If only! 

Are your feet swollen too? Try and get them in some cold water and get the OH to massage them for you ;)


----------



## MommaBarry

My LO has dropped and been sitting low the last few days as well. But I think she is laying more side to side as I have NOT been getting kicked in the cervic :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

My LO loves to push out on my belly button.. my belly button does NOT like it! but I'm sure cervix is a million times worse...
Anyone's belly button popped out yet? I don't think mine will, I have a pretty deep one, :haha:


----------



## skweek35

I've also had a few cervix kicks today! and a few kicks up near my ribs! This is not going to be very nice is it? (I mean the rib kicks)


----------



## MommaBarry

OUCHIE!! Kicks in the belly button really hurt. 

My button is flat with my tummy now. Not sure if its going to pop or not. It did with my first, but this pregnancy has been different in so many ways.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hate hate hate cervix headbutts/kicks/punches :(


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Iv just been told by Triage iv to go for physio and get a supportbelt because i cant walk without doubling in pain


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh bums :(


----------



## MedievalGrad

SarahDiener said:


> My LO loves to push out on my belly button.. my belly button does NOT like it! but I'm sure cervix is a million times worse...
> Anyone's belly button popped out yet? I don't think mine will, I have a pretty deep one, :haha:

My belly button hasn't popped out yet, either. I keep waiting for it to. But it HAS gotten much more shallow and kind of funny-looking. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

rainbowbaby2 said:


> Iv just been told by Triage iv to go for physio and get a supportbelt because i cant walk without doubling in pain

:( :hugs: Hopefully, it will help the pain


----------



## Janers

I haven't had any painful kicks yet,which I'm happy about, what you ladies are describing does not sound fun!

My babies kicks and movements are so unpredictable my OH still hasn't felt them. It's starting to get frustrating. Everyone I grab his hand to put on my belly the kicking stops!


----------



## Beankeeper

Phew! Finished work & off home for reheated homemade soup and sleep! I've started making another pair of booties, so I might do a little bit of them before bed. they're so cute!
I was having low down cervix kicks yesterday but baby's been pretty quiet today... Prob growing again.
I've started getting shooting pains down my right buttock, anyone else? I fear I'm starting to waddle too :-/


----------



## SarahDiener

Janers: ahh that does sound annoying :( Have you tried lying on your side and breathing into your belly for 5 minutes? It can really help wake them up and get them going :flower:


My hip is really starting to hurt when I get up, like a piercing pain :( No butt pain though :(


----------



## Sproutlet

I get the shooting pain in my bum cheek and also what I can only describe as tooth ache in my right hip which is agony. 

My lo seems to like to stick some part of its body under my ribs which is so uncomfortable.


----------



## Beankeeper

I really wish I could tell what way up baby is, it seems so hard to work out?!


----------



## Sproutlet

I'm the same Beankeeper. My midwife couldn't tell me at my last appointment either but from the feelings I'm getting I think baby has its legs up and head down.


----------



## SarahDiener

Honestly my LO flips 5 times a day... I can't keep track!


----------



## Beankeeper

I really just can't tell, I feel movement all over, like LO is doing cartwheels but I can never tell which way's which.


----------



## Janers

SarahDiener said:


> Janers: ahh that does sound annoying :( Have you tried lying on your side and breathing into your belly for 5 minutes? It can really help wake them up and get them going :flower:
> 
> 
> My hip is really starting to hurt when I get up, like a piercing pain :( No butt pain though :(

I have tried that, I Think what we need to do is commit more time to this project. I'm going to insist DH lay beside me with his hand on my belly until he feels something. I don't care how long it takes haha


----------



## SarahDiener

I think my DH felt her at 23 weeks, so your not that far off that really! Soon you'll be seeing her make your belly move, and then he wont be able to help but feel it


----------



## Janers

Sarahdiener: I can't wait for that too happen. I feel her move every day, so it's driving me crazy that DH hasn't felt anything.


----------



## SarahDiener

I just tried to put the bowl of the mixer away in the fridge after washing it... baby brain??


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> Phew! Finished work & off home for reheated homemade soup and sleep! I've started making another pair of booties, so I might do a little bit of them before bed. they're so cute!
> I was having low down cervix kicks yesterday but baby's been pretty quiet today... Prob growing again.
> I've started getting shooting pains down my right buttock, anyone else? I fear I'm starting to waddle too :-/

Well, haven't felt any pain in the cervix. I get him kicking my bladder, but I don't think the pain you guys described has hit me yet. LO is sparing me. lol! 

Sorry for the shooting pains, is that sciatica? I have had that before. Terrible! Right now I'm suffering from sleeping too long on my right hip last night. It's been bothering me now all day. :( Oh, and due to the pain in the hips and spine, I've definitely got a waddle now!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Sproutlet said:


> I'm the same Beankeeper. My midwife couldn't tell me at my last appointment either but from the feelings I'm getting I think baby has its legs up and head down.

Yeah, midwife suspects my baby is head-down she said, after she nearly ripped me apart feeling around. Ouf, they are rough! Maybe that's why I'm spared the cervix pain. :)


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Hating hormones cant stop crying tonight :-\ all over a kettle that wouldnt boil


----------



## Bookity

I had 2 lunches. So SO FULL! I think I might explode.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

rainbowbaby2 said:


> Hating hormones cant stop crying tonight :-\ all over a kettle that wouldnt boil

Awe! I hate the crazies. I felt fed up with OH this past week. He's often lazy, but it really got to me to the point I was ready to let the relationship go. I just couldn't take it. In reality I love him dearly and don't want him to go, it's just so hard sometimes to feel tolerant while pregnant. Earlier in the pregnancy I had a day where I was working and I messed something up and I nearly broke down in tears even though it was not fatal, I'd just do it again, no issue... 10 minute loss. Just some things really feel intolerable while pregnant!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Bookity said:


> I had 2 lunches. So SO FULL! I think I might explode.

Oh, I love to eat, but I hate the full feeling now. I eat 'til full still, but it just bothers me how I feel after. I need to start eating to pre-full and then just stop and pick it up again in a couple hours. Feeling like I'm going to explode is not pleasant! 

Speaking of food, last night I was sick from dinner. I have no idea why. Now, OH cooked, but I don't think it was that. lol! But I ended up with diarrhea and just terrible stomach pain until early in the morning. :(


----------



## A_K_and_K

I went to the local hardware store today to get a copy of our house key made as our "on-call farm sitter" (for when I go into labour!) is coming on Monday to get a tour of the farm and learn how to care for the animals...

But anyway, one of the ladies there is someone I'd known for a few months since she started working there. However, the hardware store is in a small town where my work used to be, and since going on stress leave I hadn't been there.

I stopped in and turns out this girl (she's 28) is 20 weeks pregnant!

We had a nice chit chat, but she is sooooooo uninformed/unresearched about pregnancy and birth and labour and everything!

She was talking about how "that thing" was stretched to a good size already, and I was thinking in my head, <<umm, her vaginal canal, her vagina? what is she talking about?>> maybe thinking she knew a medical name for something I didn't.

But then I said "your uterus?"

and she went "Yeah! My uterus is already measuring ahead!"

:dohh:

Oh my god.

It just made me realize how ridiculously studious I have been with trying to learn everything about pregnancy/baby's growth/etc.

She and I are going to try to get together at some point as neither of us have pregnant friends and I think hanging out with me would do her a world of good! LOL. Teach her some things about pregnancy.......!


----------



## MedievalGrad

rainbowbaby2 said:


> Hating hormones cant stop crying tonight :-\ all over a kettle that wouldnt boil

Hormones here today, too, except I felt frustrated and angry over little things. :grr: For example, SO is leaving tomorrow for a 5-day long manager's conference. One of the dogs peed on his suitcase so I spent a long time trying to get the smell out using baking soda, peroxide, all the "fool-proof" remedies on the Internet! NO luck. I had already gone out to WalMart that morning so I had to go out again for a suitcase that wouldn't make all his clothes smell like dog pee! :dohh:


----------



## Janers

What does SO mean?


----------



## Bookity

Significant Other.


----------



## Jazavac

I am so tired! We're finally home, though. I left at 8:45 this morning, had my intense yoga class, jumped into some better-looking clothes and we drove up to Minneapolis. We had our 3D/4D scan, shopped at Ikea and Whole Foods, ate at Big Bowl and finally made it back home around 9 pm. I think I've had enough. :lol:

Bad news from the scan: the little guy is breech again; standing proudly upwards. Bleh. I hope he changes his mind for good, really. I don't want a C-section. :/ He might've turned yesterday (he was head-down on the 15th of this month, and breech on the 18th of last month... and actually has been flipping around since day one), because he had a very quiet day and since this morning, he's been kicking differently. He's a long baby with big feet, apparently, and has my nose, which made us happy. 

Here's one of the photos, and the rest are here:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awwweeee! He's SOOO cute!!!


----------



## BUGaBOO

Hello, I am due with a baby girl on Nov 26th

Thanks :)


----------



## MommaBarry

JAZ!!!!! He is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

BUGaBOO said:


> Hello, I am due with a baby girl on Nov 26th
> 
> Thanks :)

Got you added :thumbup: welcome!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay Jaz! I'm sure he'll flip though, still heaps of time


----------



## kelly6407

Hiya ladies!

Not been on here for ages

How is every1 doing?


I'm doing great! This pregnancy is going so well this time I'm very happy!
I'm just over 29weeks now which is fab, baby is growing great. My last baby was delivered at 28+6 so I'm so relieved to be passed that stage and into week 29.

Still having my bp checked every 2 weeks but it's not been too high so far, the reading last time was 140/85 but my urine was clear so that's a good sign.
And scans every 4 weeks shows baby is growing and cord flow is perfect!


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats Kelly! Full term here you come!


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 
I hit 30 weeks on Thursday and ended up in hospital on fri might with a little bit of bleeding due to low lying placenta. I have a scan on 6 sept to see if it has moved (fingers crossed) as I'd really like a natural birth, I've been low risk throughout the pregnancy, and now switched to high risk and the dr's talking about early delivery. 

Baby was moving so much on fri night that the monitor belts couldn't pick up his heartbeat for 3 mins, so the belts were taken off and I had to try and track the little fella myself with the heartbeat pad, whilst hearing the lady in the room scream her way through labour!!! 

Hope everything is well with you ladies!! 
Xxxx


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck buckles! Hopefully things work out for your natural delivery :thumbup:


----------



## Buckles

Thank you sweetie!! How are you feeling?? Xx


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm good! On a random note, I just baked a pavlova without being able to tell what temp my oven was at (the degrees have rubbed off..). So I hope it's good in the middle! Lol, I think I adjusted the temp about 15 times


----------



## lillio

mmmmmmmh pavlova!! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: bugaboo

Jaz - lovely pics :)

Buckles - fingers crossed it's moved and you can have that natural birth you want :) 

Afm - In laws had the boys last night .... I got them home and received a text saying nobody brushed their teeth so I'd have to do it! EVERY BLOODY TIME!!!!!!! :dohh: ... Was hoping for a decent night but didn't even get that - kept twisting and turning and couldn't sleep properly, and was having some freaky dreams when I was asleep. Grrrr!


----------



## Beankeeper

Gosh Buckles, that sounds like a scary experience, I really hope everything works out & you can have the delivery you want. 

Great pic Jaz, what a cutie!

Welcome back Kelly, glad everything is going well for you.

Charlie Grrr to no brushed teeth! Why on earth not! I've been having some odd dreams too, maybe another surge in hormones? I'm definitely not getting a good deep sleep these days, constantly tired during the day & finding it hard to get up in the mornings.

Still got the shooting pain down my bum! It's okay sometimes & then it catches me!

How is everyone today? Sorry if I've missed anyone out- sooo many posts!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bean - have NO idea, but it's the same everytime they go. OH thinks I'm just being picky, but am really really fussy about teeth and they NEVER brush them. SOmetimes MIL will say she has, but when I look their teeth are skanky and their toothbrush is dry?! :dohh: 

I hate the tired feeling. Even after a decent amount you still feel exhausted lol 

Any plans for today? :)


----------



## Themonkey

Everything status quo except for some swelling in my feet. Any body got any tips?
I can't really elevate them or soak them till I get home in 6 more hours. 

Anybody having any wekend adventures?


----------



## Beankeeper

Working again today, but not for another 45 mins, and only for 7 hours so not as bat as yesterday. 
I don't know how it works on swollen feet but for tired legs I've been using Mama Mio Lucky Legs & it's amazing! Totally soothes & cools them down. I can see myself using it post pregnancy too- totally love it!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Ooo sounds nice bean!
BBQ today with some people we met off an English speaking website! 
We met them once and really liked them! 
But it's raining :(. It hasn't in two weeks (which is really not normal for here!) and then of course it rains today... :/ Oh well!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh that's annoying that it's raining. Just call it a Brittish BBQ! Haha...


----------



## phineas

Morning girls! 
Well I have to say I really over did it at the hen party! Out since 12 yesterday until 2 this morning and I physically ache! It's even sore to move in the bed! I still haven't managed to get actually up yet... Funny part is I didn't do any of the activities, it's just from being up and out all night! Then when I got home I was having some very scary nightmares bout loosing baby and still borns etc! I woke up crying, I was so scared! Hate not having oh beside me when I have dreams like that! It was a very good night all the same and so glad my sis seemed to have a ball! 

Hope every ones doing ok? Haven't managed to fully read back yet, I keep falling asleep as I start reading so, hopefully I can keep them open for few mins to finish :)


----------



## fraggle081112

Buckles said:


> Hi girls,
> I hit 30 weeks on Thursday and ended up in hospital on fri might with a little bit of bleeding due to low lying placenta. I have a scan on 6 sept to see if it has moved (fingers crossed) as I'd really like a natural birth, I've been low risk throughout the pregnancy, and now switched to high risk and the dr's talking about early delivery.
> 
> Baby was moving so much on fri night that the monitor belts couldn't pick up his heartbeat for 3 mins, so the belts were taken off and I had to try and track the little fella myself with the heartbeat pad, whilst hearing the lady in the room scream her way through labour!!!
> 
> Hope everything is well with you ladies!!
> Xxxx

Hi Buckles
im in the same boat as you (minus the bleed), i had a low-lying placenta at 19 weeks, and then at my private 4D scan the sonographer told me it looked like it was now totally covering the cervix :cry: Baby was actually using my placenta as a pillow that day and sucking on the umbilical cord quite oblivious to it all :haha:

Ive got another scan on 14th Sept, but im gutted at the thought of not being able to deliver naturally and am getting quite anxious reading stuff i know i shouldnt! 

Ive got a crazy active baby in there too which gets me a bit worried at times... like a particularly ferocious kick/ punch may cause a bleed....... i guess we just have to wait and see.

have they discussed when they might do the C-section?


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Anyone elses baby quiet?? my lil man hardly seems to move as much as my LB used to but midwifes are not concerned :-\


----------



## skweek35

Oh I can so relate to the scary dreams - I dreamed last night that my front teeth were just tiny stubs and I was really worried that I couldn't get them fixed in time for our wedding. Really strange dreams! 

My baba usually has a few days of being really quiet and then a few really active days. The last 2 days have been super quiet and today again she cant sit still! DF is sitting next to me watching and feeling my tummy move!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sounds like we all had horrible dreams last night, must be hormones ha ha. I woke up crying and don't even know why?! Odd. 

xx


----------



## Buckles

fraggle081112 said:


> Buckles said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> I hit 30 weeks on Thursday and ended up in hospital on fri might with a little bit of bleeding due to low lying placenta. I have a scan on 6 sept to see if it has moved (fingers crossed) as I'd really like a natural birth, I've been low risk throughout the pregnancy, and now switched to high risk and the dr's talking about early delivery.
> 
> Baby was moving so much on fri night that the monitor belts couldn't pick up his heartbeat for 3 mins, so the belts were taken off and I had to try and track the little fella myself with the heartbeat pad, whilst hearing the lady in the room scream her way through labour!!!
> 
> Hope everything is well with you ladies!!
> Xxxx
> 
> Hi Buckles
> im in the same boat as you (minus the bleed), i had a low-lying placenta at 19 weeks, and then at my private 4D scan the sonographer told me it looked like it was now totally covering the cervix :cry: Baby was actually using my placenta as a pillow that day and sucking on the umbilical cord quite oblivious to it all :haha:
> 
> Ive got another scan on 14th Sept, but im gutted at the thought of not being able to deliver naturally and am getting quite anxious reading stuff i know i shouldnt!
> 
> Ive got a crazy active baby in there too which gets me a bit worried at times... like a particularly ferocious kick/ punch may cause a bleed....... i guess we just have to wait and see.
> 
> have they discussed when they might do the C-section?
> 
> no they haven't, the dr said he'd speak to me after the scan to make a decision!! Really hoping it has moved. Also scary as when I went in in Friday night, I was in an actual labour room, with the little incubators, little beds for the babies. Just a bit of a shock as I didn't expect to be put on that ward.
> 
> Don't read anything on google, it's all horror stories, I'll update you after the 6th xxxClick to expand...


----------



## destynibaby

so according to my OH.. im a waddler lol
i get up, sit down and walk like a TRUE preggo!

Then i took this pic and realized how HUGE i really am.
almost 30 weeks and beyond happy!!

https://i48.tinypic.com/sfxi5h.jpg


----------



## skweek35

Destiny - I think our bumps are about the same size! I'm loving my preggo bump. 
I'm not sure if I waddle yet. DF hasn't commented as yet. Or is he just being nice to me after my melt down earlier? :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww lovely bump!!!

We all went for a nap at half 10 and we didn't wake up until 2!!!!! :shock: So that's half the day wasted :( Was gonna take them to the river to see the ducks and swans, but by the time we'd all had lunch and if I had changed nappies, got them dressed and in the car it would be past 3! So instead, I put Rio on for them and we're having cuddles on the sofa :) Well me and Stephen are .... Henry's running around like a mad man.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Good morning ladies. I'm going to try something new today... getting some work done! lol! I'm auditing a class this semester and have done no work for it yet and it runs M-W so if I don't do it now I'll look like a jerk since it's a small class. Wish me luck at actually getting something accomplished!! :D 

Nice bump pic, Destyni. :)


----------



## Buckles

I'm starting to think of buying stuff for my hospital bag soon, do I need a button nightie for after labour??? Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

You can do! I just wore black pj bottoms and a strappy top - easy to BF and didn't make me feel exposed on my bottom half lol :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

I'm also starting to buy bits for my hospital bag, didn't realise how much i need to get until i wrote a list!! 
I'm planning on just buying pjs etc from Primark, that way if it gets ruined i won't care as its only a few ££'s! 

xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Destiny, you and your bump are just beautiful!!

As for you ladies who are worried about not having a "natural" birth, I can relate. I had a c-section with my first after 15 hours of labor and 3 hours of pushing, vaccum assistance, and then still ended up having a c-section. I am not thrilled that I am having another c-section and would love to do a vbac, but the doctors really do know best. If for some reason they do schedule your delivery for a c-section and you have any questions I would be more than happy to talk with you about it if you have any concerns. :hugs:

AFM, OH and I went on a date last night to the movies. I had not ate dinner yet so I got a small bag of popcorn to hold me over until afterwards. BIG mistake. By the time the movie let out my feet, hands, and lips had swelled from the salt on the popcorn :haha: I will never do that again!

Tomorrow is my 3D scan and I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## rainbowbaby2

anyone have facebook? iv just set up a new account and would like some mummy friends??
https://www.facebook.com/alysha.henry.7


----------



## Wandering

rainbowbaby2 said:


> Anyone elses baby quiet?? my lil man hardly seems to move as much as my LB used to but midwifes are not concerned :-\

Yep!! My baby always seems to have one or two really active days then is reeeally quiet for a week after, it seems to be a continuous cycle. I keep hearing different things though, because some of the pregnancy apps on my iphone say you should feel ten movements an hour, some say ten movements every two hours and i asked my midwife and she said ten movements a DAY! all very confusing! 

Is anyone else feeling totally HEAVY? hahaa :haha: Im struggling to carry my own weight around now.. i get out of breath if i walk anywhere and literally have to be pulled up off the sofa. So attractive! :blush:


----------



## Wandering

Ooh and cant wait to hear about your 3d scan mommabarry :D


----------



## bexxc

^^ me too!!! i love scan pics!
mine's on friday!


----------



## skweek35

Yup Me too I'm just so heavy too! If DF doesn't help me off the sofa I have to roll off onto all 4's and then attempt to stand up from there. 

Well Last night was an awful nights sleep as I kept waking up with a stink and it was just in the room! I was the first to smell it! When I mentioned it to DF he couldn't smell it at first. 
Hell then he told his mom (he was joking) that the stink is because of my 'mess' I was not happy - introduce tears! Which were quickly mopped up and sorted. 
Well before dinner he then decided to take me seriously and closed the bedroom door and window. After dinner he walked into the bedroom and almost puked at the smell! So up into the loft to detect the stench and what did he find - non other than a dead mouse in its nest! I just knew it! 
So Dead mickey has been bagged up and its nest has been cleared out too. Hoping the stench clears out too now before I head off to bed, otherwise I will be pulling out the blow up mattress for the night!


----------



## CharlieKeys

EEEK a dead mouse managed to make your room smell that bad?! :sick: I would hate to have a loft - too many beasties and creepy crawlies lol


----------



## rainbowbaby2

my bump pic from my photoshoot on wednessday
 



Attached Files:







shot.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaB, I had date night, too. We went to the movies and saw "Safety Not Guaranteed". It was an awesome film, we really really enjoyed it! I also had popcorn, but did not get the side-effects. It's possible I'm generally over-consuming salt and am already swollen. lol! We brought some Pepsi Throwback with us- good stuff, soda with real sugar, what a concept! :p 

Oh, and on the topic of heaviness, I'm definitely feeling that. But mostly because I AM way heavier. I'll bet by next appt on Wed I'll be weighing up 45+ lbs. 

Woohoo! On to the 10 week countdown this week! And, OH said I don't have to work the last month, he'll figure to make bills. I'm so happy. That means 6 more weeks of work only!


----------



## skweek35

Yup Charlie - you can say :sick: again!! It really stank!! But will admit smelling a lot better now that the stink has been eradicated!! :wohoo: 
We are guessing its been dead about 3 weeks! EEEEEEWWWWWWW

rainbowbaby - such a gorgeous pic!! I really do need to try to get hold of someone closer to me to get some professional pics done


----------



## CharlieKeys

EWWWW I remember once with my ex I found a dead mouse under my wardrobe squashed by a littlewoods catalogue ... it reeked when the book was lifted!! I waited for him to remove it as I'm such a wuss :haha:


----------



## skweek35

LOL!!! You should have heard me shrieking when he brought the packet with the dead mouse downstairs!!! I could not even cope with a moth landing on me last night, never mind a DEAD mouse!!! Just so glad its out of the house. 
Now to steer clear of the garage till at least Tuesday night - Bin day = Tuesday!!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I cried about a dead spider yesterday. I'm feeling really sensitive to life since I've got one growing in me I guess. I had asked OH to remove a spider from outside our window as it was really creepy and I didn't want it breeding and little spiders getting in. I suggested he take a stick and rip the web and toss it. I thought he went downstairs to get a stick, but instead got the hornet spray and went outside and murdered it. I had to watch the spider die, and to boot, it turned out it had a mate and so they both died twitching slowly right in front of me. It was so sad. I feel terrible still. :( 

I'm glad you got the smell out. We are so sensitive to smells, I can't imagine!


----------



## skweek35

Boohoo sorry about killing the spider! I think I would have cried too - seeing that I've been so blinkin emotional at the mo! 

Yup I too am sooo glad the stink is gone!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Girls, i just heard the cutest thing and had to share :) 

I decided to listen to LO on the doppler for the first time in ages. Im listening away and suddenly she gets the hiccups. Oh my god it is such a cute sound and i could see the doppler bounce on my belly with every hiccup. I am so in love :D <3 xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

skweek35 said:


> Boohoo sorry about killing the spider! I think I would have cried too - seeing that I've been so blinkin emotional at the mo!
> 
> Yup I too am sooo glad the stink is gone!

Thanks. I guess the hormones have the best of us! I still am staring at my dead spider family. She might have been pregnant as she had a really big belly. It makes me sad that their little spider family won't go on all because they happened to take up house on our window. OH promised he wouldn't do that again after he saw how upset I was.


----------



## SarahDiener

I hate spiders... death to them all!
But dead animals (mice) STINK! Really really bad... My cat used to bring me presents, so I got to rescue live mice from him all the time, but sometimes I got to find the dead ones too. 

My bump hurrrrttsss!! We managed to miss lunch, so by the time I ate at 7 I got indigestion :( It's slowly moving down now. For some reason my indigestion always starts at my diaphragm/stomach and then moves slowly down and then goes away...
BBQ was nice though :D


----------



## Coleey

Eeeeeeew!! Gross gross! :sick: :haha: Someone I knew had a dead pigeon in their room. I think their cat must have hid it or something :sick: 

Beautiful picture Rainbowbaby! :)

Aww, so cute Lucy! I love it when they get the hiccups, it's too cute! :cloud9: xx


----------



## MedievalGrad

SarahDiener said:


> I hate spiders... death to them all!
> But dead animals (mice) STINK! Really really bad... My cat used to bring me presents, so I got to rescue live mice from him all the time, but sometimes I got to find the dead ones too.
> 
> My bump hurrrrttsss!! We managed to miss lunch, so by the time I ate at 7 I got indigestion :( It's slowly moving down now. For some reason my indigestion always starts at my diaphragm/stomach and then moves slowly down and then goes away...
> BBQ was nice though :D

I get this horrible burning sensation in my throat, like acid reflux. I still don't really know which foods set it off. It's either practically every food or it's me eating TOO much food (because I usually only get it after supper).


----------



## SarahDiener

Coleey said:


> Eeeeeeew!! Gross gross! :sick: :haha: Someone I knew had a dead pigeon in their room. I think their cat must have hid it or something :sick:

We had a live bunny in our room once... :shrug:


MedievalGrad, definitely sounds like acid reflux. But you're pregnant, I think anything can set it off :// There is things you can take for it though, and it does help to keep your chest propped up if you get it when you sleep :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm starting to panic a bit ... had a dull period ache since I woke up this morning, but now it's getting a bit stronger. I know she's low because I'm needing to pee every 10 minutes, and she's still moving and headbutting my cervix. Do you think these are jsut stronger braxton hicks? My OH is still at work and wont be home until about 1amish and the in-laws are at a christening party 2 hours away :shrug:


----------



## MommaBarry

Lucy awwww!!! I wish you were closer as my LO has the hiccups as we speak!! Would love to hear what it sounds like!!!

Charlie, I dont mean to alarm, but if its getting stronger you need to ring someone. Even if its a nurse to ask for advice. :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

I'd give someone a call too Charlie, just incase :hugs: 

MommaB, can you add me please? Due 3rd November with a :pink: little one xx


----------



## Coleey

SarahDiener said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeeeew!! Gross gross! :sick: :haha: Someone I knew had a dead pigeon in their room. I think their cat must have hid it or something :sick:
> 
> We had a live bunny in our room once... :shrug:
> 
> 
> MedievalGrad, definitely sounds like acid reflux. But you're pregnant, I think anything can set it off :// There is things you can take for it though, and it does help to keep your chest propped up if you get it when you sleep :(Click to expand...

Awwww! I love bunnies. That must have been so weird finding one in your room, though! Did a cat bring it in? xx


----------



## lillio

I have a bunny in my house... but I own him so it's ok lol! Charlie I'd DEFINATELY ring for advice, do you feel any pressure... down there? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wouldn't be able to get into a hospital though if they wanted to check me until OH got home :( I had a bath hoping it would stop it, but it hasn't - and it's not like a on off pain but a constant one :shrug: I'll give it an hour and see how it is ... and will try drinking loads of water


----------



## MommaBarry

Got you added coleey :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

lillio - nope no pressure, just a constant period ache :(


----------



## MommaBarry

Charlie this may be asking much since I know your in pain and other LO running around, but will you please keep us updated? Sounds silly but I will worry if your ok.

I think your on the right track, water, lay on left side and try and take it as easy as possible.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Well they're in bed, otherwise I wouldn't mind having to take them if I needed too. I hope it's just her lying low and putting pressure on a nerve or something. Have had no show/waters leaking .. so am only worrying cause it feels more like early contraction pain then braxton hick pain. I'll see how it is when he gets home and hopefully, it will be fine?


----------



## MommaBarry

You may also want to try heat on your lower abdomen and whatever type of pain medication your doctor has approved you use while pregnant (like tylenol) that way if you have to call you can let them know you have tried water, laying down, heat, and pain relief.


----------



## MommaBarry

How much longer until OH is home?


----------



## Lucyjo81

I would phone up and get some advice charlie, keep us updated though :hugs: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks ladies :hugs: Im probably just being a hypochondriac lol 

Urm well it's nearly 11pm and he should be home in about 2 hours? If it gets worse I promise I will call my midwife asap


----------



## Wandering

Girls Im wondering if you can help me!

Baby is really low down at the moment.. feels like she's in my lady bits shes that low down! and Im just lying here in bed watching one born every minute ha and then suddenly i get the biggest pain in my lady bits ever!!! Like omg it hurts so bad! And every time baby moves it feels like my vaj is guna split open.. theres no other way to describe it!

Anyone ever experienced this? Im thinking she might be pushing on a nerve, or maybe it just hurts like this because she's in such an uncomfortable position :shrug: She's never been this low down before :shrug: All i know is every time she moves it flippin kills :s It made me realise how bad im gona be when it comes to actual labour!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Ive had that pain before, hurts soooo bad!!
I have found thats its because babe is just pressing down on the cervix. Once she moves, the pain goes away. There have been days I have wanted to stand on my head to get her to move away from that area :haha:


----------



## Wandering

The pain has stopped now so i think she's moved thankgod! Urgh such pain though! What am i going to be like when she actually comes out of there.. definately going to need an epidural! 

Just read your post charlie, keep us updated if you can :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Thanks Momma :hugs:

Keep us updated Charlie! :hugs: Maybe jump in the bath and relax a bit? The heat will help xx


----------



## phineas

:hugs: Charlie hope it eases x 

Ok silly question but for the gtt fasting 3 hour one I can drink water ye?? Not looking forward to this! I told DS I'm gonna be narky tomorro so to be good ha!


----------



## Bookity

Hope everything is okay Charlie!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Phineas - yeah you can drink water, make sure you drink lots though! I didn't and the nurse couldn't get any blood out of me due to not drinking enough which made my veins very deflated. 
Attempting to have it done again on the 4th Sept, not looking forward to that! xx


----------



## Wandering

Im pretty sure you can drink water! maybe google it just to check? 
Ive never had one of these tests.. everyone else seems to automatically have to have one but in Leeds they only give you it if your at high risk of having diabetes :shrug:


----------



## phineas

Thanks Lucy! Oh don't worry I'll down as much as poss just glad I'm loud my water! Well from scans/my bump/my urine Ive no signs... But that doesn't mean for def I don't have it I suppose it's only few hours without food... I can do it ha!


----------



## phineas

I didn't even get offered with DS wandering it's just cause my bmi is High :( Thank u tho


----------



## CharlieKeys

Just got into bed and it seems to have stopped a bit - it's back to a really really dull ache :shrug: She's still wriggling around in there though and headbutting my cervix ... little madame!!


----------



## Jazavac

Charlie, call them at least to ask? To be on the safe side?

I was NOT supposed to drink anything at all during my 1 hour glucose challenge. Yes prior to it (I was allowed to eat breakfast, too), but not during the wait.

When I had OGTT, the three hour thing, with fasting, many years ago, I was allowed to drink water prior to the test (no food, of course), but nothing at all during the three hour wait.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Charlie, call them at least to ask? To be on the safe side?
> 
> I was NOT supposed to drink anything at all during my 1 hour glucose challenge. Yes prior to it (I was allowed to eat breakfast, too), but not during the wait.
> 
> When I had OGTT, the three hour thing, with fasting, many years ago, I was allowed to drink water prior to the test (no food, of course), but nothing at all during the three hour wait.

Same here on my 2-hour, no drinking during the wait. But I drank tons the night before and a bit in the morning. It's important to be hydrated as has been pointed out, so they don't have issues getting blood. 

GL, Phin! May you not hate the drink as much as I did. Bring something to eat right when you get done. It helped me to eat a boiled egg after, then when I got home we went for breakfast. :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Charlie im happy to hear that!! :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

Morning ladies! On day 4 of work and am soooo tired! The only things keeping me going today are that I finish early today for an appointment and I'm off tomorrow. I wish the appointment was something rather than the dietitian, I know I'm gonna have put on weight, but y'know, we're growing human babies here!

Charlie I hope you're feeling better, I've had the odd crampy period like pain but. Othing constant. I find every little twinge a worry though!

Baby was very active yesterday after 2 days of only tiny movements and seems to be pretty active this morning too. Took a long time to fall asleep last night as everytime I got comfy, baby was a jumping bean!


----------



## SarahDiener

Good Luck with the dietician, Bean!

I want to hear from Charlie!


----------



## Beankeeper

Me too, hoping everything's okay...


----------



## Sproutlet

Hope everything is okay this morning Charlie!

Good luck at the dietitians Bean.

My dd has had me up since 2.30 this morning with tummy ache so I'm one tired lady today. Hoping to have a duvet day to catch up on sleep a bit.


----------



## lillio

Charlie?!? xx


----------



## Themonkey

Good luck Bean!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Morning ladies!! Sorry I fell asleep at about midnight and then was up early to take the OH to the train station. Woke up this morning and it had gone, everytime i turned it was still there, but then this morning nothing? :shrug: 

Thank you all for caring :hugs: It only worried me because it felt more like early contractions than the braxton hicks I'd been getting, but she's still cooking !

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## lillio

Yay! Glad to hear its all settled! x


----------



## SarahDiener

Good to hear from you Charlie! 
Can I whine some more about how much I want my cot/crib to come???? :haha:


----------



## Coleey

Glad to hear it's settled down hun :hugs: 

And of course Sarah, rant away! :D xx


----------



## lillio

Aw Sarah I bet you can't wait! My cotbed is ALMOST built but the rest of the furniture is DONE! can't wait to put all the wee decorations in! Got my 29 week appointment and scan tomorrow, weirdly a little nervous :S


----------



## SarahDiener

Has it been a while since your last one? I always start to worry when I havent had one for a while


----------



## lillio

Haven't had a scan since 20 weeks, I've seen the midwife but not been to the obstetrician. I have hypothyroidism and that can affect babies growth and fluid volume. Normally I don't get nervous I just think it's because I'm further along it feel so much more real and he's so close now that I worry more about him... just being daft really lol! x


----------



## SarahDiener

Not daft, just normal! 2 Months so so long to wait! My next scan is on thursday, but my doctor is kind of scan happy... 
You're going to feel so good tomorrow after you see him though :D


----------



## MommaBarry

Today is my 3/D scan!! :happydance: I guess im so excited I have been up since 5am and didnt have to be until 7 :haha: 

Today I will get my answers as to if im still on team pink!!


----------



## Wandering

Ahh so exciting mommab let us know how it goes! So jealous of you all having scans!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my, Charlie - what a night you had! Glad she is still cooking and you are feeling better. 

Well my little missus is very active this morning and think we both saw her hiccups for the first time! It was really funny seeing my tummy rhythmically pulse with it. So cute! 

I'm also feeling really tired again today. Just so glad I'm still on holiday. Don't know how I will cope next week when I go back to work! Will have to see if I can get straight back home for an afternoon nap! 

GL with your scan mommab!! Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck momma!


----------



## Themonkey

So jealous with the scans ladies... I hope they turn out lovely. I would so love to sneak another peak but I don't have another one scheduled through the midwife and haven't seen a super deal for one


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks ladies!! I'm anxious to see which way little miss is laying. I think she did some major moving yesterday as I was getting jabs in places she has never been. Kept waking up last night in pain, with my entire abdomen tight. My guess is she is moving into head down position. She normally lays with most of her body to my right side on my ribs. Then the jabs started on the left. Now im feeling that rolling around sensation high above my belly button. At least once the sonogram is done I will know were to pat her little behind when she his cauing me trouble :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Hehe! My LO still moves more than once a day, so I just hope she'll start to settle in a good position around 34weeks. Not worried until then though, just because she's all over the place!


----------



## MommaBarry

Its crazy how they still have so much room to move about. You would think it would already be so cramped in there. It doesnt really matter if my LO is head down, breech, or transverse since she will be delivered via c-section.

I installed an app on my phone that counts down to her arrival date. 9 weeks, 4 days, and 31 minutes!! Crazy that doesnt seem that far away!!

Just 9 weeks ago I was waiting for today to have this sonogram and it flew by!


----------



## bexxc

can't wait to see pics, mommab!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah! I think I'm the same, but mines a bit more random timed than yours  but I'm due in 9 weeks 4 days!!! So crazy!


----------



## Bookity

Have a great scan MommaB! Don't forget to show her off to us!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh can't wait to see your pics mommab!!! :) :)


----------



## lillio

11 weeks to go! Baby is kicking up a storm today, he'd been a little quiet but he's back to his normal self! Question for you gals, honest opinions please... what do you think of the name Theo? DH and I like it but I'm not 100%. opinions?! x


----------



## skweek35

love the name Theo!! 

Are you going to give him a 2nd name?


----------



## SarahDiener

I like Theo,


----------



## Lucyjo81

Girls i just want to cry :'( 

I'm sat here on the laptop just browsing the web and i hear something from a webpage make an alert kind of noise, i'm trying to work out what it is. I close all my pages and hear it again. I then notice that another browser has been opened. 

I click on it and i'm in shock. It's a dating website...and on the screen is my OH's dating profile! All the alerts are "flirts" from other girls. I also notice that he has been sending flirts to them. 

I don't know what to do, i'm actually speechless. He's just popped to the shop and due back any moment. What the hell do i do? 
Why does this always happen to me??? :'( xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh I'm so sorry, Lucyjo :hugs:!!
Are you sure that it's actually a real convo/dating website? sometimes those things try to draw you in with fake convos and things. 
But if you are sure, you'll have to talk to him about it... Obviously you're going to be really upset, but try to stay calm where you can :( It'll help to actually find out what the hells going on!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Yeah it is, it had his picture, information and everything. 

This has happened in a previous relationship and it didn't end well. xx


----------



## SarahDiener

No, doesn't sound great... :(
Seriously, what an idiot... who does that? not to mention who does that on your computer?!!? It's like he wanted to get caught???:growlmad:


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh LucyJo, I'm so sorry! I think Sarah's right though, you need to confront him and find out what on earth he thinks he's up to. Just remember that you DO NOT deserve to be treated this way! And we're 100% here for you.
I've been cheated on by my ex, so I know it's awful.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I love the name Theo .. was on our list if this baby was a boy :) 

:hugs: Lucy ... why would he do that?!?! I hope he comes home soon so you can find out what the hell is going on!!


----------



## skweek35

Oh Lucy! I'm so sorry you are in this situation. Hope you can get to the bottom of this soon. 
I agree with Beankeeper - we are 100% here for you!


----------



## Mrs.326

I haven't caught up completely from the weekend, but I just read this page and wanted to send :hugs: to lucyjo! So sorry to hear what you've found :( I'd definitely confront him and find out what's going on. We're all here for you!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks girls. 

Well...he came home and found me in a crying mess on the sofa. The good thing about us is we have always been able to talk things through. 

I confronted him straight away and i wasn't expecting the response, seeing as i've been in this situation before with previous ex's and know how it goes. 

Ryan admitted to me that he knew about the account as he used it before we got together over 2 years ago, but never deleted it as he had forgot all about it once he met me. He very honestly told me that this morning he had been on it as for the last few weeks he had been receiving emails from this dating site and wanted to investigate. 

It turns out someone had been using this dating account as him, sending messages to girls and then receiving them back. 
Luckily Ryan is very much a computer geek and can find out information with a few clicks of the mouse. He tracked the IP Address of where this person had been logging on to the site. 
Turns out it's where he used to live with his Ex girlfriend. Now, i'm not surprised as she has been causing us problems for months. I don't know why she's doing it, it's probably to get his attention. 
He then goes on to show me the messages that had been sent, and they are hilarious. All of them are basically..."Hey babi, fanc meating up for sum fun sumtime?" 
Now, Ryan can for 1, spell and 2 use correct grammar and not "chav" talk....if you know what i mean. 
He then goes on to show me the times and dates these messages had been sent, mainly times when i have been on here nattering to you ladies and he is busy doing odd jobs around the house, or when he has been at work, where he has no access to a computer.

So, basically, his ex is trying to come between us again, probably not the last time she will try to either. As he stated to me though, if he was on dating sites looking for whatever, he wouldn't leave the browser open and he would delete all evidence of him using the sites etc. 

I feel much better now after talking it through and i do feel bad for doubting him, as like I've said before in previous posts he is one in a million and wouldn't do anything to hurt me. 

Now...just got to sort out how to deal with his Ex as it can't go on!! 

Sorry for the massive post, and thank you girls for your support :D 

xx


----------



## lillio

wow! Do you feel like your mind is at rest? x


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks Lillio, go back a page and you will see the result :) xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Glad you have your answers, I can't even imagine how you must've been feeling when you found it! She sounds like a nutcase, how horrible to have her still trying to interfere. How long have you been with your OH if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bubblej23

hello november mummies, im a little late in joining this group but i hope you dont mind, im 28 years old this is my 3rd baby after having 2 gorgeous girls 6 and 3 years old im expecting our first and final boy on nov 5th :) i hope all your pregnancies are gong great, after having 2 mmc before this pregnancy, this has been the longest pregnancy EVER but the final 10 weeks is here :D
does anyone elses baby hurt when they move? with my 2 girls i was fine but this one really hurts me under my ribs on my right side, its as if he scrapes across my inside with an elbow or foot or something just wandering if anyone elses little one is doing the same? thanks for reading :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Glad to hear everything is sorted out between you and your OH, Lucyjo! What a relief!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I feel much better now thanks :) 

Bean - It was horrible, i literally felt like someone had just punched me in the stomach when i saw it, plus all the pregnancy hormones raging around don't help. I'm just glad it's sorted now. We had our 2 year anniversary earlier this month, but been friends since college. xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Hi bubblej23! Welcome! 
I wouldn't say that my LO hurts me, but a lot of the movements can be very uncomfortable, like today, I've been getting jabs under my left hip & then my right rib. They're kind of annoying but not terribly painful.

Well girls, the dietician was okay, I'd gained weight, which I knew, 1.6 kg which is just over 3 lbs, so in total I've gained 2.6 kg, which is about 6 lbs, so I'm not beating myself up about it. She said if I don't gain ANYmore then I'll be on target, but I really don't think that's realistic. I've been eating healthily and I'm glad for that, but I can't see me working out in the 3rd trimester... I'm sooo tired!! 
I've tried to increase my activity, I've been walking into town instead of driving & walking up to the docs to make my midwife appts instead of phoning. I've also been making sure I do something active on my days off... I really don't know what more I can do. I don't want to be starving!


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm so glad you're okay, I wanted to cry when I read your post! I guess the situation with his ex still needs to be addressed, but you must be so relieved to know he's still the guy you knew he was xx


----------



## bubblej23

i wouldn't say it is painful but enough for me to shout out loud when he does it, my mum seems to think im all baby and no water so maybe that has something to do with feeling his movements more stronger i dunno, i love feeling him move but sometimes dread it incase he hurts again if that makes sense lol


----------



## Lucyjo81

He certainly is and that makes me so happy. I should have known better not to judge straight away but you know what its like lol.

Its a very sticky situation between the two of them, they have a daughter together however the ex has banned him from having any contact with her. I think she is causing so much havoc because he's taking her to court to gain access. 
He's using this as ammo to help get access though and i really hope he does. Some women are just so mean :( 

xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Yeah, I think I know what you mean... I think for me it depends where s/he's kicking, sometimes it does give me a fright, but other times it's more like wriggly kicks, not so hard.
The reflexology midwife said they would kick really hard when they want more room & your uterus should stretch shortly after... Not sure how that works though!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: bubblej :) I think we have the same due date 5th November :)

Lucy - Glad it wasn't actually him and what a bitch!! GRRRRR It's easy to think it's the person you love, especially when it comes up on the computer etc etc, so don't feel guilty about that. I'm sure if it was any of us we'd feel the same way


----------



## skweek35

Lucy - soooo glad there was a logical explanation for those messages! Hope your OH is able to sort the ex out soon! She sounds like a right bitch!!


----------



## SarahDiener

LUCY! I'm so glad it worked out! 
Like I said, It just seemed to dumb to be really him! Haha! :hugs:


Welcome Bubbles, my baby often hurts me when she moves, especially when she is close to my belly button. But the elbows and things often do hurt as well :/


----------



## Bookity

That's good to hear Lucy. Glad you got to the truth. What a horrible ex!


----------



## skweek35

A question ladies ...

has anyone got their 'birthing' ball up yet? Will it help with back pain?


----------



## SpringerS

Glad it worked out Lucy, but if you don't mind a piece of advice, it might be an idea to ask your OH to let you know as soon as he does, if his ex ever pulls another trick like this again. That will stop you getting a bad shock like you did today and ensure that his ex never succeeds in her plans for even a minute.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

skweek35 said:


> A question ladies ...
> 
> has anyone got their 'birthing' ball up yet? Will it help with back pain?

Oh, is a good question. I think my hospital already has this, but it would be worth buying one if it helped pre-labor. hmmm...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

lillio said:


> 11 weeks to go! Baby is kicking up a storm today, he'd been a little quiet but he's back to his normal self! Question for you gals, honest opinions please... what do you think of the name Theo? DH and I like it but I'm not 100%. opinions?! x

I like it! I wouldn't have replied otherwise. ;)


----------



## SarahDiener

DH has a ball in his office, I need to get him to bring it home. Although it's a bit big :/...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, on another note I had a LOVELY nose bleed today. Yeah. I hadn't had one of those since I was a kid. I used to get them all the time, they almost cauterized vessels it was so bad. It's been many many years and then this morning I blew my nose, all was fine, then bent over to pick something up off the floor and blood began pouring from my nose. :( Darn extra pregnancy blood!


----------



## SarahDiener

oh boo, oh so :( 
I've never actually had a nose bleed, so I think i'd probably panic for about 2 minutes


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> oh boo, oh so :(
> I've never actually had a nose bleed, so I think i'd probably panic for about 2 minutes

I was already late to a class I'm auditing. Thankfully it stopped pretty quickly. Just had to hold my head back for a min. 

Well, at least now if you get one you'll not panic as much. :p I was expecting my gums to bleed, etc, after reading about the ease of bleeding whilst pregnant, but I had been lucky 'til now.


----------



## Mrs.326

I constantly wake up with a bloody nose now... it usually happens in the mornings right after I blow my nose, but thankfully they stop pretty quickly. 

Are birthing balls basically the same thing as a yoga ball? I've thought about getting one and just rolling around on it a bit at home in front of the TV to help stretch and allieviate some of the pain. Any idea if it would actually help with that? 

BTW - I really like the name Theo as well :) Haven't heard that name in quite some time, and that's probably what I love most about it!


----------



## skweek35

I just have a plastic 65cm exercise ball - I think its the same as a yoga ball. 
Have just pumped mine up and already feeling better! 
Can feel it stretching my back muscles out! So glad I took it out of the loft already!


----------



## Mrs.326

AH! Skweek - that may be just enough info to push me to buy one this afternoon while running errands! :) Are you just sitting and rolling around on it or are there any special stretches you're doing?


----------



## SarahDiener

65 is too big for me :/ I'll probably get a 55


----------



## phineas

Hey girls how's everyone today? 
Today has been mayhem for me tbh, oh came home with a new car for me last night, it's a long car do easier to get a buggy in and out etc! I was all delighted until this morning. On my way to my gtt test and it breaks down! Ugh! After eventually getting a lift, I realise it's just outta petrol (tut such a woman!) but the red light just didn't come on! So eventually got to my gtt test.., seriously starving and an hour late! I just made it before the cut off time! So she did the one hr and too hour bloods today, and I'm left with a massive bruise! The poor nurse was so upset she had hurt me but it's the only place she could get a clear vein so I don't blame her! So I'll hear by post if I have gd! 

Got home and our fone had been disconnected... Stupid bank cancelled my direct debit! So had to get that sorted! 

On a good note tho I got my moses basket and changing bag and more baby clothes! Whoop!


----------



## linz143

I have a 55 cm at home and a 65 cm at work that I sit on at my desk. I'm 5ft4in and the 55cm one is good for my non prego exercises, but definitely puts me too low to use as a chair. It really helps realign my back when I sit all day at work though!


----------



## Mrs.326

oh, phin. what a crummy start to your day :( I hope things start looking up for you!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh Phin - it's just been one of those days hey?! :( Put your feet up and rest now! :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> 65 is too big for me :/ I'll probably get a 55

Here's a quote I got from a website about sizing: 


It is important to buy a birth ball the correct size. For an average woman 5'5" this will be a 65cm ball. If you are much shorter you'll want the smaller 55 cm size or much taller you'd want the larger size. Check to make sure it's the right fit for you by sitting directly on top, feet flat on the floor. Your legs should be at a 90 degree angle. If your knees are too high it may cause strain on your hips.


----------



## 1eighty

I'm surprised there are any vessels left in my nose _to _bleed, I had so many nosebleeds as a child/adolescent that I had my nose cauterised 4 times... last time they put a camera up there - WEIRDEST FEELING EVER. I've had some bloody tissues when blowing my nose the last few weeks, but nothing arterial :p

I so badly want an oversized space hopper... birthing balls sound far too grown up... *cough*


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> I'm surprised there are any vessels left in my nose _to _bleed, I had so many nosebleeds as a child/adolescent that I had my nose cauterised 4 times... last time they put a camera up there - WEIRDEST FEELING EVER. I've had some bloody tissues when blowing my nose the last few weeks, but nothing arterial :p
> 
> I so badly want an oversized space hopper... birthing balls sound far too grown up... *cough*

Oh, dear, on the nosebleeds. I hated them as a kid. I once sat at a friend's desk at school during an exam and bled all over it. It was always so embarrassing. :( 

Haha! a hopper would be awesome. :D


----------



## phineas

Thanks girls tbh I shoulda known, bad things happen in 3s and I broke down in my old car on sat so hoping that's 3 now and tomorro will look better! Just super glad oh's uncle just happened to pass me on the road and stopped even tho he didn't realise twas me! 

Looking forward to just waking up in the morning, hopefully things will be a bit better!

Lol 1eigthy u big child, although my DS has a space hopper and loves it! 
I need to get my ball in the next few weeks tbh tho cause he's already head down I don't wanna bounce to early... That pain is sore lol


----------



## skweek35

Haha!! i bought my BFF an adult space hopper a few years ago for her birthday and her son/my god-son a little one! They just love their space hoppers!! I might actually ask her to get it out when I'm there! hehe 

Thanks for that quote oh-so-blessed. I never knew if I had the right size!! 

on a totally different note - my DF has just shown me a mock up of our wedding invite that he has been working on! I am really happy with it even though its just a B&W draft print out. Just waiting on the sample cards and laser printer to arrive then we can get a proper one printed out and made up. 
Have also been looking at wedding favours. I think we might put together something like this 
https://www.dreamfavours.co.uk/vintage-style-favour-jars/
We will be ordering retro speckled mini eggs to fill the jars. 
Wedding fever seems to have hit this house!! YAY!!


----------



## Beankeeper

I have a giant space hopper! (it was a gift) I've just looked at the box though and it's 80cm... So I guess that's too big?! I don't want to spend more £££ on a birthing ball though, I'm gonna have to look for an online bargain, any suggestions?


----------



## Mrs.326

Okay - what's a space hopper?? :)

Skweek - I used to be a wedding planner and I _love_ the favors you have chosen :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Mrs.326 said:


> Okay - what's a space hopper?? :)
> 
> Skweek - I used to be a wedding planner and I _love_ the favors you have chosen :)

It's a big orange ball that you sit on & has handles so you can bounce, there's a pic here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/606641-space-hopper-birthing-ball.html


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, that looks like fun! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

We are definetly team pink!!!! Little lady was not shy about showing her lady bits!! Here are just a few of the hundereds of pics we got


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh MommaB! What a gorgeous wee girly you've got there! You must be delighted!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: that thread is amazing! Love it!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mommab - those photos are AMAZING!!!!!! And yaaaaay for def being Team :pink: :) :)



sk - the favours look so gooood..... what do you use them for though? :shrug:


----------



## MommaBarry

We are sooo excited!! And we decided to reveal the name at the appointment. My grandma about lost it when she learned that our LO shared her middle name, PRICELESS!!!!

She definetly has the same chubby cheecks and pouty kissy lips that her big brother has! I cant wait for her to get here now!!!


----------



## skweek35

mommab - love your pics esp the yawning pic! Just too precious! 

Charlie - they will be the wedding favours - a jar filled with sweets/chocolates.
We just don't want to spend money on something that most people wont use so we decided on the chocolate mini eggs as we are getting married a week after Easter.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Does every guest get one? I have no idea about marriage ... I'm still waiting to get proposed too :haha:

MommaB - what's her full name going to be then? Is she still Morgan?


----------



## Coleey

Omg, those pictures are so amazing!! I've never seen a 3d scan pic like that! She's beautiful! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Wandering

Aww beautiful pics!!


----------



## phineas

Seriously stunning pics momma! I even showed oh they r gorgeous! Ye musta been so delighted :D


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you so much ladies!! It really means alot!

Her full name is Morgan Faye Barry :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww yaaaaay you went for Faye in the end! :) What a gorgeous name for a gorgeous little girl :)


----------



## skweek35

Yes charlie - each of our guests(those invited to the wedding breakfast) will get one. 
I'm getting all excited for the wedding again. I'm sure it will subside again when wedding plans take a back seat when she makes her arrival, but then up again when we send the invites out at the end of Nov/beginning of Dec. 

Mommab - I attempted to convince my DF that we need to get 4d scan done and he said there is no medical need for the scan and therefore :nope:! Boohoo!! :cry:


----------



## emeraldbaby

I'm due November 21 :) please add me


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB, she is just gorgeous!!! And I agree with Coleey, I've never seen a 4D scan like that, it seems much more clear than the others I've seen. How amazing that you got to see her in such detail :) and I _love love love_ her name! Faye was my grandmother's middle name also :)

Charlie- The favors are like a "thank you" for coming to the wedding. They're usually small and every guest gets one. I've seen chocolates, candies, measuring cups w/ cute sayings, etc. For our wedding we did a photobooth and all the guests got to take pictures with props and keep the photos... and could take as many as they wanted. It was a lot of fun. I'm not really sure where the tradition of the wedding favor started, though...


----------



## Bookity

MommaB, those pics are just so precious. So clear! Now I feel like I'm sure to be disappointed in mine. Such high expectations you've set! Love the name!

Sorry you won't get your scan skweek. :hugs:

Hi emeraldbaby. We're due the same day!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks Mrs and Sk! :) I am gonna suck at wedding planning if it ever happens! OH said no proposals until Baby 3 is out the way and we've both lost weight (in otherwords, we've both got to pre-Stephen weight) .... hmmm like the idea of giving chocolate or sweets away though! hehe


----------



## CharlieKeys

emeraldbaby said:


> I'm due November 21 :) please add me

Welcome! :) :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

There's no way to suck at wedding planning... everyone has a different idea of how their wedding should be which makes it fun regardless of how you plan :)


----------



## emeraldbaby

I'm due November 21 :) please add me


----------



## lillio

MommaB she is BEAUTIFUL! xx


----------



## ShockingB

Good luck ladies, you must all be so excited, not long for you all now :).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaB, those are seriously the most stellar 3D pix of babies that I've ever seen. The place you went to is fabulous! And, what a beauty that little girl. :D


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Welcome, Emerald. I'm sure MommaB will add you soon. :) 

Skweek, same here, we couldn't justify the cost of the scan. What lovely pix, though, amazing. I wish we had the money for it. Ah, well, 10 more weeks! :D


----------



## Jazavac

Awesome pictures, MommaB! She is sooo cute. And has a nice name, too.


I printed out one of the 3D scans of our little boy today, so I have it in my cubicle now.


----------



## MommaBarry

Emerald I got you added! :thumbup:

I wish you all lived near here I would totally give you this ladies info I went to. She only charges $150 for an entire hour, the entire thing on dvd, and unlimited pictures. Not to mention she is a blast!! Her and my dad hit it off well lol. She explained everything she saw in great detail. She said little miss was very very healthy, she was head up, and I had good looking fluids. Her machine captures such great detail you could see she already has tons of hair. You could also see her fingernails, and eyelashes. Im totally in love!!


----------



## bexxc

mommab!!! your scan pics are stunning! she is just gorgeous!


----------



## corgankidd

Wow MommaB those pictures are amazing!!! What great quality, I don't think I've ever seen scan pics that clear!


----------



## destynibaby

its 12am here and i just wanna post to see my ticker change lol.. im officially 30 weeks!!! 
70 days to go. OMGOSH!
I have an OB appt tomorrow.


----------



## bexxc

happy 30 weeks!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

Happy 30 weeks!
Lovely photos, Momma!!!


----------



## 1eighty

A friend of ours that we'd not spoken to in a while piped up that they were expecting their third child. At the time, we were still due on the 24th Nov and we were astounded to find out they were due the same day! He added that his missus is high-risk and that their second had "come out the sunroof" so this one probably would too, so I assumed they would be celebrating before us... and then we got put forward by 8 days :p so we considered the race to still be on.

They came online the other day so we asked about their LO... turns out that s/he has a heart problem that was picked up at the 20w scan. They'll need an open heart operation at 4 days old, and if they survive that (1 in 5 die) another op at a couple of months, and a third when they're about 4 years old.

It broke my heart. I'm still teary over it. I keep hugging my belly and thinking we're so damn lucky to be having a perfectly healthy little troll. I was feeling guilty even, about our baby being healthy and theirs maybe not living past 4 days, or having a reduced life expectancy if they do survive the op (oldest surviving sufferer of that heart condition is (was?) 50). The guilt I know as being a normal response and it's passed, but I'm still quite shocked by it.

I thought I'd never take anything for granted when we made the decision to move back to the UK, but I've been taking it for granted that the troll is healthy all this time... eish.


Just needed to get that out there.



Back on track, DH reckons that (apart from bump) I've lost weight... I wasn't exactly small to start with (BMI 34 pre-preg, lost 7kg in 1st tri, up 3kg on booking weight as of 24w), but I do worry that maybe troll isn't getting enough _something_, you know? Will be in at the docs next week (possibly for another jab in the hips as the right one has been acting up again) so will weigh in again then...

Hope everyone is having a smooth day so far :)


----------



## lillio

aw a close friend of mine is having a really rough pregnancy, problems with babies heart scans etc so I know how you feel, you feel so happy that your own baby is ok but almost guilty cos the other baby isn't... It's a toughie! Hugs xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh I'm sorry to hear about your friend. I guess feeling a bit guilty is only natural, that's not something we would wish on anyone.
A friend of a friend lost her LO at full term in January, which was obviously devastating, I didn't see her for quite some time after, and then when I did see her, I was pregnant, and even though she didn't know at that point, I just felt sooo guilty. She's pregnant again now, which is good, she has a lot of love to give.
The best thing you can do I guess is stay supportive & hope for the best outcome when her LO is born. 

I wouldn't worry too much about weight as long as you are eating well & getting plenty of fluids & nourishment, are you taking vitamins? I said in an earlier post, my midwives have asked me to try & maintain my weight rather than gain, so the overall effect is that I'm losing weight & gaining on my bump. It's not entirely realistic, but I'm trying, already up 2.6 kg though, so need to try & keep it at that. My bmi is debatable! My doc measured it at 33 when I registered and my weight was at 99 kilos, when the midwife did it at my booking appt she said my bmi was 37 and my weight was 99.6 kilos! So I think she stole an inch off my height! Either way, I know I'm heavier than I should be...


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh that's awful 1eighty :( Poor people :/ 
This is why we are all so worried when we go to scans :(

Only thing I can say is, the person who managed to live till 50 was born 50 years ago, I'm sure this one born this year has better odds of living longer now, and who knows about over the next fifty. But she has to get through the first hurdle at 4 days. I just can't imagine going through that, like you say, it makes you want to hug your bump and never let go :cry:. 

Well done on the possible weight loss! Even if the numbers don't show on the scales, it is possible to lose fat from your body and stay the same weight (as baby can gain while you lose!). Fingers cross for the next appointment though!

I think I've lost about a lb since last weigh in(3 weeks), which is good because last time I think I put on something like 8 lbs in 3 weeks??????????


----------



## lillio

I'm at the hospital today for an appointment and scan... I'm afraid that they'll weigh me! I've put on 10kg :( x


----------



## 1eighty

@Beankeeper - you're a tall lass! You can't be much smaller in clothes than me, tbh, possibly the same size even (people's shapes being all different, as they tend to be). I was 99kg at 24w... :blush:

Prenatals make me vomit, and we're on a restricted diet thanks to cash flow... we get in fruit and fruit juice, lots of milk, eggs and hotdogs; and jump at the chance to have dinner elsewhere when it's offered (off to brother in law's tonight for dinner). Will be a lot better once we're back in the UK, mum is already stocking up on our favourite things, bless her.

I think it's more to do with the fact that half of the space that used to be occupied by my stomach is now a footstool for the troll. The heartburn has kicked up a notch too, supporting my footstool theory. I get too full too quickly, most days. Half a three egg omelette? Full. Two sausages and three sweetcorn and potato fritters? Overfull. I don't mind losing the weight, I just hope he's not suffering for it. If I come out of this with a fat, healthy baby and having lost a few pounds, I'll consider it the coup of the year!

Thanks for the support, ladies. You're always wonderful to speak to.


----------



## Beankeeper

The baby will take what it needs from you, so unless you're starving or throwing up everything that you eat then s/he'll get what s/he needs. And I feel the same, if I come out of this with a healthy chubby baby & having lost a few lbs I'll be one happy lady!


----------



## SarahDiener

I think just make sure you have the folic acid, even if you can't take pills you should be able to get bread or milk with added folic acid. I think even fruit juice does it?


----------



## Bookity

1Eighty, Beankeeper's right. Baby will take what he needs from you. 

I was terrified before my 20 week scan. My brother and SIL found out at their scan that their 2nd baby had a heart problem (this was in January). Over more visits through the next month they found out how bad it was and little one wouldn't make it. It's a 1/5000 kind of thing, but you never forget when it happens to someone close to you. I'm so grateful for the health of my girls. I think they're trying again in the fall, praying for a healthy little one for them.


----------



## SarahDiener

:hugs:


----------



## Wandering

Its so sad to hear about all these stories :nope: It really does make me appreciate how lucky i am to be having a healthy baby! Although I still wont 100% believe it until she comes out and I see that everything is fine with her.

How is everyone today? Its quite sunny here in leeds but im feeling too lazy to get out of bed and make the most of it! :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

We were a lot more terrified about everything _before_ we conceived this baby, even though we still don't know much. There simply aren't enough things to compare to, so we'll know more when our little boy is born. Hopefully he won't be affected by any shape or form from that genetic spectrum. 

As for the weight, I started out with a BMI of 35, but nobody cared, as more than half of my starting weight was muscle and I was perfectly healthy (I'm pretty weird, overall, my weight doesn't really make that much sense - with a BMI of 35, I wear 14-16 bottoms (US sizes) and M tops on average, unless they're button ups, which won't fit my boobs usually). I was the one who wanted to restrict my gain, but they didn't let me. It looks like I'm around 7 kilos in the plus now (the past two weeks, I've gained about a kilo and a half, which I consider a ton) and that's, in fact, below average. The doctors are fine with it, the baby is healthy and growing fine, I don't have GD or there's actually no risk, etc. I still hate seeing any increases, at all. So I guess, for now, I just hope I'll lose all of it when I go in to deliver our little guy. 

It's just that I've worked so hard the past years to ignore any numbers going up, even when it's because/for our little baby.


----------



## CharlieKeys

1eighty .. what did they pick up on the scan? I feel so sorry for your friends :( I really hope baby is okay and manages to be strong and survive this operation! And they're right if you have lost weight anything you eat goes to baby first and then you :) 

I worry about our little girlies heart as they picked up a bright spot on her septum (no hole) as 20 weeks, and one of the top fetal cardiologists at Kings, thinks it's just hardened tissue but until she's born we won't 100% know. 

Anyone else's baby using their cervix as a trampoline today?? It bloody hurts :(


----------



## Jazavac

My hips hurt today, for the first time. I thought I was going to fall apart when I got out of the car, and the car ride from home to work is about 3 minutes for me. Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I slept on the couch last night.


----------



## MommaBarry

My hips hurt yesterday of the scan. The lady had me lay most of the hour on my left side in an odd position in order to get little miss to cooperate. When i got up I could feel the ball and socket joint grind with everystep. Today im feeling alright, but I did just wake up an hour ago :haha:

I went to the gas station this morning and as I walk in this lady runs up to me and starts tickeling my belly. WTH!! She said she saw my scan pics on her friends facebook. I stood there like an idiot and let her do it when I really wanted to say back the F* off!! :grr: I have got to learn to speak my mind and not be so polite sometimes.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hey hey CK. yes! Baby A looooves to dance upon my cervix, and at heartbeat tracing time she unmercifully jabs me right on the cerclage. Poor little stinker bean!

I'm hoping for a measurement scan today to see how the girls are doing. My latest EDD is Nov 26, but I'm just aiming for October.


----------



## Bookity

My left hip is hurting today. Probably slept on it most of the night. 

DH had to work suuuuper late last night (didn't get home until 6:30 am). Of course he's getting some sleep now. As he goes back to work at 3, I don't really anticipate seeing him today. Bummer.


----------



## CharlieKeys

WTB ... it's a horrible feeling isn't it?! Whenever she does it, it triggers a few braxton hicks ... it also feels like she's moving around where my bum is :blush: It's so weird! 


Good luck with your scan!! :) Hopefully all 3 babies are on track :)


----------



## Beankeeper

My hips feel surprisingly okay today, they've been sore the last few days though.
Just went for a nice swim with DH, we're both pretty rubbish at swimming though, so only managed about 40 minutes before we were done in! Lol! Worked up a good appetite & had Nandos for lunch- yum! We don't have many days off together outwith holidays, since he moved departments a few months ago, so it's nice to be able to spend some time together.


----------



## Jazavac

Finally someone mentioned the whole butt thing!

This little kiddo of mine keeps walking on my butt. That's the best I can describe it. When I'm sitting down, it often feels like someone is standing on my butthole, but from the inside. It is VERY weird.


----------



## Beankeeper

WTB, I just read a big chunk of your TTC journal- what a journey you've been on! Hope your scan goes well x


----------



## MedievalGrad

SarahDiener said:


> I think just make sure you have the folic acid, even if you can't take pills you should be able to get bread or milk with added folic acid. I think even fruit juice does it?

The prenatals with iron made me so nauseated, I stopped taking them after a month or two in the first trimester and switched to prenatal gummies. I think they have everything but iron (maybe less calcium?). I had good iron levels at the beginning of the pregnancy, and I eat breakfast cereal with 90% iron, so I wasn't too worried about it until third trimester, when I've felt a little more tired and maybe need to get my iron levels checked again.


----------



## SarahDiener

Momma B, that person is a weirdo! But I always find it hard to tell people to F*** off!


----------



## Beankeeper

Totally agree! Bump touching is a big no no unless permission has been granted! It's just weird. There are a few bump-touching-ladies at work & they get on my nerves! But I can't really say anything to them as they mean well...


----------



## MedievalGrad

Beankeeper said:


> Totally agree! Bump touching is a big no no unless permission has been granted! It's just weird. There are a few bump-touching-ladies at work & they get on my nerves! But I can't really say anything to them as they mean well...

I don't mind it if close friends or my sister do it, but I haven't had any strangers try to touch my bump yet!


----------



## SarahDiener

Also the line "I saw your photos on FB" from a stranger is scary O_O


----------



## Beankeeper

Yeah, I'm okay with close friends & sisters, and my 4-year-old niece! I'm always saying 'do you want to give your baby cousin a cuddle?!', she loves it!
Strangers touching my bump would really freak me out, and I'm just not a fan of colleagues doing it, we're not that close!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jazavac said:


> Finally someone mentioned the whole butt thing!
> 
> This little kiddo of mine keeps walking on my butt. That's the best I can describe it. When I'm sitting down, it often feels like someone is standing on my butthole, but from the inside. It is VERY weird.

:haha: I wasn't sure if it was just me being silly or not! But it does definitely feel that way!!! 



As for bump touching .. MIL has a habit of just coming up and touching my bump and pushing on it, and I hate it, it makes me feel awkward. Anyone else is fine - it's just her. My mum isn't really touchy feely, so it has always surprised me when she touches it and tries to feel her/tried to feel the boys .. but a nice surprise :)


----------



## Jazavac

Nobody so far has touched my bump, except for my husband, but he also doesn't really like doing it. The movement still gives him some creeps, haha.

I think the guy turned some other direction yesterday. He was pushing all the way out on my left side, for the first time ever. And right now, he's kind of quiet.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Well, don't have time to catch up on all the goings-on right now, sadly. Just got out of class and going for a swim in a minute. YAY! 

As to the bump touching, I think it's totally weird. Even felt weird when my mom did it. It only feels normal when me and OH touch the bump. No idea why. That said not too many people have tried, thankfully. It does feel like a space violation. And it's just. Weird. 

As to the prenatals, I always taken them at night before bed so if for any reason they make me nauseous I don't know about it. My vitamin ritual is: 

Every morning Omega-3
Every other night prenatal with only 11mg iron. 
Every other night separate iron bisglycinate 25mb supplement. 
Calcium/mag/D on-demand (have not been been good about it, but I consume a lot of dairy already).


----------



## MedievalGrad

How much energy does everybody have? Yesterday I went to do some studying at my department, so I thought I would dedicate today to cleaning the house, working out, and studying at home. After eating breakfast, though, I feel SO tired.

My SO is gone to a managers' conference until Thursday, and I have been sleeping TERRIBLE without him. Last night I must have woken up almost every hour and it was the same on Sunday night. When he's here (except for a couple bathroom breaks, of course) I sleep super deeply and well.


----------



## whatwillbex

Afternoon all!:hi:

So tired today, I need some match sticks for the eyes! I have had the lazyiest bank holiday and caught up on some zzzZZZZZ but feeling worse for it today :dohh:

Everyone ok?:thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

SarahDiener said:


> Also the line "I saw your photos on FB" from a stranger is scary O_O

EXACTLY!!!!! I am really careful about who I be-friend on FB. My profile is private and I only accept people I know because I like to share pictures of my son with my family that do not live near by. Now im really considering not putting anymore photos of my kids on there if strangers are seeing my stuff through mutual friends.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Afternoon Girls :) 

Took me a while to catch up, this thread moves so quickly! 

Mommabarry - Your little girl is gorgeous! The picture quality is amazing too! I would love to get a 4D scan but can't justify spending all that money! Also i love the name you have picked out for her :D

I know what everyone means about the bump touching, there is a new guy at work who feels the need to rub my bump every time i see him, i don't even know this guy!! Thank god it's my last shift at work tonight :happydance: 

I'm not sure what you girls mean about the baby walking on your bum?! lol. I don't think i have felt that yet, she still seems to be all front. 

xx


----------



## whatwillbex

MommaBarry said:


> We are definetly team pink!!!! Little lady was not shy about showing her lady bits!! Here are just a few of the hundereds of pics we got
> 
> View attachment 466163
> 
> 
> View attachment 466165
> 
> 
> View attachment 466169
> 
> 
> View attachment 466173
> 
> 
> View attachment 466177

Wow, how cute. You are so lucky you now know! just me arghh!:wacko:
I really need to get one of these! Congrats on team pink momma! :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

I am, all of a sudden, getting some random energy spells. Like, last night, I stayed up until almsot 2 am, sorting baby clothes. Then I got up at 6:30 to go to work, which.. well, now I feel stupid. :lol:


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha Jazavac. I am all or nothing some times and just go for it and for some reason when I start projects I have to get them finished. I find it hard to leave till the next day!:wacko:


----------



## Bookity

I'm pretty low energy all the time. Not been sleeping great lately. I try to keep up with housework decently, but sometimes it gets away from me. Yesterday I took a nap when DD did in the afternoon. Usually I avoid this because sometimes she only naps a half hour and I end up more tired than before. I took a chance though. I think it helped.

Bump touching. I haven't gotten much this time around. Last time I was working and a customer told me "Merry Christmas!" (It was June or July). I don't know if he was kidding or not all there. Then he noticed I was pregnant and asked to touch my belly. I said no as politely as I could. Yhank God he asked though. Strangers touching me creeps me out so much!


----------



## whatwillbex

I have had this if I have had to catch the bus and at the bus stop. Makes me laugh, so random! :D


----------



## Mrs.326

Beankeeper said:


> There are a few bump-touching-ladies at work & they get on my nerves! But I can't really say anything to them as they mean well...

At least your bump touchers are women. My office is mainly men and a few women, so all the bump touchers here are men. I don't know what it is about the bump, but they're so curious. Thankfully I'm really close to my co-workers so it doesn't completely creep me out, but it's still pretty awkward. :wacko:

Has anyone else been experiencing hot flashes? I was grocery shopping last night and had to stop and fan myself for a bit... I've also been sleeping most of the night without any covers, which is not like me at all.

Baby has been very quiet today... possible growth spurt? :shrug: If I give him a little push, he kicks back, so that definitely makes me feel better but yesterday he was like a jumping bean and today his kicks have to be provoked. Hope all is well in there for my little guy!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Girls...i'm torn. 

Changing bags. I'm a HUGE bag fan and finding it so hard to decide which one is the one for me. I seem to choose one, then i find a bag i love even more than the original chosen bag!! So frustrating! 

These are the two i have whittled it down to, which one do you prefer more? I'm drawn to this first link, however i love the second just as much! 

https://www.yippydada.com/shop/baby-changing-bags/petal-baby-changing-bag/

https://www.babymel.co.uk/product.php?shopprodid=24&varient=132

xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Lucy I am in LOVE with the first bag!! It looks more like an everyday bag vs traditonal diaper bag. Love love love it!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Ok taken me most of the afternoon to catch up on this thread due to various interruptions. So bare with me I sound a bit random or miss something out. 
Bump touching - thankfully I haven't needed to put up with that much lately - due to me being on school holidays! But I can see next week is going to be fun! NOT!!! There are a few colleagues who like to indulge in rubbing my bump! I just hate it! Its bad enough that my mother abuses my bump every time I see her! She has already told me that next time I am with her and Speckle starts moving she wants to feel it. I don't thing so. I don't know why but my mom tends to stare at my bump and its just creepy! 

Mrs - the less I sleep in these days the better for me! 

Lucy - I love the 2nd bag in jungle floral blue. 

Saw the MW this morning - and all is really well with Speckle. She is head down (as she has been for the last 3 weeks!) Heartbeat is strong and still measuring 2 weeks ahead. But I half expect that is because I am still carrying a bit of extra weight on my tummy. 

Next MW appointment in 3 weeks time. 

Oh and my car seat and isofix unit arrived this morning! YAY


----------



## Bookity

Those both look really nice. I lean toward the second one though. I like the black and white print.


----------



## lillio

I LOVE bags, all bags lol! Love them both! DH bought me a pink lining yummy mummy bag that I cannot wait to use!

Bump touching is a big no no for me... unless I say so. I have actually told people who tried to do it that I didn't like it, always leads to an awkward silence tho!

As for energy I have ZERO! working a 14 hour shift Thursday and it's making me almost cry thinking about it!

Good news is that the scan and big appointment went well, big bruiser baby measuring a week ahead of shedule but they didn't change my EDD :( just glad he's ok! xx


----------



## Bookity

I want a new diaper bag even though there's nothing particularly wrong with the one I have. I'm just bored with it. LOL.


----------



## Mrs.326

I bought a petunia pickle bottom boxy backpack diaper bag (whew, that's a mouthful!) and I love it!! It can be carried with one strap like a regular bag, or you can use the two straps on the back and carry it as a backpack. You can also get the stroller clips for it so it tucks away nicely on the back of your stroller without having to stretch the straps across the handles. It also has a roll-out changing pad in the front compartment which will be very handy. I am in _love_ with my bag :) Here's the link: Petunia Pickle Bottom


----------



## MommaBarry

That bad is adorbale Mrs!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lucy - I like the first one! :)


----------



## skweek35

that bag is just gorgeous!!! 
Here in the UK, Boots parenting club give away a change bag, but Im a bit worried its a bit small. 
What all will we need in the bag? I'm thinking a few diapers/nappies, bum cream, wipes, a change of clothes, a few bibs, a few toys? Any thing else? besides my wallet, phone, keys, lippie, etc.


----------



## MedievalGrad

I felt this definite tightening in my belly/uterus today, wasn't uncomfortable, and lasted only a few seconds. Could this be Braxton-Hicks contractions?!


----------



## SarahDiener

Prenatals I take are,

1 Iron before I get up (I normally take this at 6-7 when I pee )
2 magnesium with each meal and at least an hour away from the Iron
1 Iron before I go to bed plus my folic acid (and my antihistimine)

I also have started adding linseed (flaxseed) to lots of things so I'm getting lots of Omega-3. I think the iron tablets are 80mg eat? but it's all in german and it's a slow release tablet too, so :shrug:

Nice one Skweek on your appointment! and yay for the car seat :D

I like the Petal bag! I think it was the first :)

Lilio, my DH also got me a pink lining! It's in the mail as we speak :D :happydance:

https://www.taschenmann2005.de/images/produkte/i41/418-418---0.jpg


----------



## Jazavac

Gaaaaaaaaaaah, all the shopping sites are, of course, blocked on my work computer. Now I'm curious to see all these things, but it'll have to wait until I get home.

I take Twinlab's Prenatal with my breakfast, when I remember. Average: 5 times a week. And then also a pack of liquid Omega 3... when I remember. Average: 5 times a week.

I forgot to ask the doctor to check my iron levels so I don't know if I'm messed up again.


----------



## Wandering

MedievalGrad said:


> I felt this definite tightening in my belly/uterus today, wasn't uncomfortable, and lasted only a few seconds. Could this be Braxton-Hicks contractions?!

It sounds like it could be braxton hicks. How long did it last for?

Im so stressed girls. Im moving to a new flat on sept 10 and have no idea how im going to get all my stuff from A to B. Obviously i cant do any heavy lifting and my boyfriend has a broken arm at the moment so will be absolutely useless too! Ive tried to recruit friends but most of them are working on the day and van hire is ridiculously expensive. I dont know what to do, its majorly stressing me! :nope:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Could either of your parents help? eeek I don't know what else to suggest :(


----------



## Wandering

Nope they're working :( Even if they werent a lot of the things like my bed and sofa etc are just to big to go anywhere but a van really. I'll just have to keep looking for someone with a van I guess. Just stressful cos time is going by so quickly and it'll be moving day before I know it! Im just shocked at how expensive they are! I rang up one van guy and asked how much it would be and he said 250 to 300 pounds! Just ridiculous!


----------



## Bookity

skweek35 said:


> that bag is just gorgeous!!!
> Here in the UK, Boots parenting club give away a change bag, but Im a bit worried its a bit small.
> What all will we need in the bag? I'm thinking a few diapers/nappies, bum cream, wipes, a change of clothes, a few bibs, a few toys? Any thing else? besides my wallet, phone, keys, lippie, etc.

Hand sanitizer (germ-x or wet ones) is excellent to have. Pacifier if you use them (I think they are called dummies in the UK?), always good to have an extra of those if one hits the ground. A jacket when the weather is kind of in between (spring/fall), Sunblock in the summertime. Bottles/water/formula if you are not breastfeeding. Lots of spit up rags if your baby really gushes, LOL.


----------



## Beankeeper

I like the second link, the BabyMel one. I'm definitely bag crazy too & went for this one https://www.storksak.com/product.php?shopprodid=18&variantid=66 which I love! Can't wait to start using it.

Mrs, I work with a lot of guys too, but thankfully they know to keep their mits to themselves! I said to one or two of them that I would let them touch if there were big movements, basically because they're excited and haven't had kids themselves yet.

The tightenings do sound like Braxton Hicks. Are they painful or just tight & a bit uncomfortable?


----------



## Beankeeper

Wandering, I don't know what to suggest other than phoning some other companies & maybe putting an appeal out on Facebook for volunteers? I hope you get something sorted though!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Wandering said:


> MedievalGrad said:
> 
> 
> I felt this definite tightening in my belly/uterus today, wasn't uncomfortable, and lasted only a few seconds. Could this be Braxton-Hicks contractions?!
> 
> It sounds like it could be braxton hicks. How long did it last for?
> 
> Im so stressed girls. Im moving to a new flat on sept 10 and have no idea how im going to get all my stuff from A to B. Obviously i cant do any heavy lifting and my boyfriend has a broken arm at the moment so will be absolutely useless too! Ive tried to recruit friends but most of them are working on the day and van hire is ridiculously expensive. I dont know what to do, its majorly stressing me! :nope:Click to expand...

I've only felt the tightening for less than 10 seconds. 

I also agree with the poster who suggested putting out a FB appeal. It casts a wider net! Sometimes you forget who lives close to you and could help you. Also, is there any way it would be cheaper for movers just to move the really heavy stuff like furniture and you guys could take the smaller stuff separately (like lamps, small boxes, pictures, etc.).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ugh! OH issues! No one gets on my nerves more than this man. Really! Why can't he keep a clean house? His response when I message him about how he skirts his responsibilities? "I clean sometimes, and specifically when asked." WTF? YOU HAVE NO JOB, YOU ARE HOME ALL DAY, I COOK AND ON TOP OF IT I'M PREGNANT... YOU CLEAN "SOMETIMES"? Grrrrrrrrrrrr! :growlmad::wacko:


----------



## Wandering

MedievalGrad said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MedievalGrad said:
> 
> 
> I felt this definite tightening in my belly/uterus today, wasn't uncomfortable, and lasted only a few seconds. Could this be Braxton-Hicks contractions?!
> 
> It sounds like it could be braxton hicks. How long did it last for?
> 
> Im so stressed girls. Im moving to a new flat on sept 10 and have no idea how im going to get all my stuff from A to B. Obviously i cant do any heavy lifting and my boyfriend has a broken arm at the moment so will be absolutely useless too! Ive tried to recruit friends but most of them are working on the day and van hire is ridiculously expensive. I dont know what to do, its majorly stressing me! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I've only felt the tightening for less than 10 seconds.
> 
> I also agree with the poster who suggested putting out a FB appeal. It casts a wider net! Sometimes you forget who lives close to you and could help you. Also, is there any way it would be cheaper for movers just to move the really heavy stuff like furniture and you guys could take the smaller stuff separately (like lamps, small boxes, pictures, etc.).Click to expand...

Im not entirely sure because ive not felt them yet but from what i've read about braxton hicks it definitely does sound like it. Unless your feeling any pain I wouldnt worry :)

Yeah thanks ladies i will try that, theres got to be someone with a van out there! Iv had a look on gumtree as well and there's people advertising use of their vans for a lot cheaper on there so i might just do that :) Cant wait to be all moved in so i can de stress!


----------



## Wandering

oh_so_blessed said:


> Ugh! OH issues! No one gets on my nerves more than this man. Really! Why can't he keep a clean house? His response when I message him about how he skirts his responsibilities? "I clean sometimes, and specifically when asked." WTF? YOU HAVE NO JOB, YOU ARE HOME ALL DAY, I COOK AND ON TOP OF IT I'M PREGNANT... YOU CLEAN "SOMETIMES"? Grrrrrrrrrrrr! :growlmad::wacko:

Oh gosh I know this feeling! I showed my OH the OH appreciation thread on here earlier and he asked me what nice things id say about him on there.. I was like errrm.... haha.. he was rather offended! The problem I have with my OH is that he does a lot for me but i have to ASK him to do it, he never thinks to do it off his own back, and im sick of asking!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! OH issues! No one gets on my nerves more than this man. Really! Why can't he keep a clean house? His response when I message him about how he skirts his responsibilities? "I clean sometimes, and specifically when asked." WTF? YOU HAVE NO JOB, YOU ARE HOME ALL DAY, I COOK AND ON TOP OF IT I'M PREGNANT... YOU CLEAN "SOMETIMES"? Grrrrrrrrrrrr! :growlmad::wacko:
> 
> Oh gosh I know this feeling! I showed my OH the OH appreciation thread on here earlier and he asked me what nice things id say about him on there.. I was like errrm.... haha.. he was rather offended! The problem I have with my OH is that he does a lot for me but i have to ASK him to do it, he never thinks to do it off his own back, and im sick of asking!Click to expand...

Me, too, sick of asking! Or rather asking. Then asking again. Then again. Then doing it myself. :nope: I never know if he'll get something done or not. It's ridiculous. Seriously. 

Oh, on your moving situation, you might try posting up some wanted ads at your local college. Do you have Craigslist there? That's also a good one. Usually, though, you'll need to rent a van and just try to find people for hire to get it done cheaply. But, you should wait and see. Might find someone with a truck that's willing. Sounds like you def need two movers, though. GL! I can't imagine having to move right now. I am stressed enough putting things back in their place here when they're disorganized. Bless you, all that work in your last two months of pregnancy. I hope you're done working at least!


----------



## Wandering

Yep same! I'll ask and he says he'll do it then i get sick of waiting and just do it myself! Women get the job done ten times better anyway :winkwink: But i know how frustrating it is! This is the time when we should have their help the most! 

I havent heard of craigslist, what is it? I will definately try putting up ads and asking around, you never know who might be willing to help! I know right, its the one thing thats stressing me out! I think once everything's moved into the flat i'll be able to relax a bit and just enjoy making it all homely at my own pace.. I have 2 months to make a nice new home before baby comes so hopefully thats enough time!& yes thankfully i am done with both uni and work now so just this to concentrate on :D


----------



## oh_so_blessed

*Warning, Extreme Rant* 

Ugh! So frustrated. I'm so tired of him. I have again, for the thousandth time, asked him to leave this property citing his inability to keep a clean house, while he has no job or prospects and I work full time, cook, clean and am pregnant. It is ridiculous. I have decided to include one of his family members on our last email, hoping that his embarrassment of having me call him out on being a lowlife in front of family will make him take seriously the prospect of leaving this house. At least I won't have to clean after a pig. All this after I discontinued counseling because he refused to communicate outside of it and instead would always say "bring it up in counseling". But, he says to me tonight that I quit counseling because I had more work to do than him. WTF? How can he even remotely think this? The nerve! Seriously! All I wanted was to work so that we'd have a good relationship. I was okay with making changes to me, and have done, but we both needed to make them. He doesn't bother, and apparently doesn't see that he has anything to change. I haven't even met most of his family, which lives overseas, because he's ashamed that we're unmarried and pregnant due to his upbringing. I'm so glad I never married him. I love my baby, so I have no regrets in meeting him, but it's time this ends so I don't need to yell every day about the state of our home. Still, I'm 97% certain he isn't going anywhere, and it makes me feel helpless. It's very hard to evict anyone here. Doesn't matter that it's my lease and I pay the rent, it's seriously a horrendous process. I wish he would just leave voluntarily, but I can understand him not leaving because he obviously has it pretty good here not cleaning and screwing off all day. **end rant** 

Sorry ladies, I know that was bad. I just can't take it sometimes. I know we all have our issues. My lid has come off, I've got mere slivers of sanity left for him. :(


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh-So :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

So sorry to hear oh_so! Is he on the lease at all? Is there some way you could change the locks when he's out? I dunno. Seems horrible that there would be no way to make him leave if it's 100% your place and you aren't married. :( Why should he get to have it so good!?

:hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Probably not. A lot of states are set to it doesn't matter who is on the lease. If it appears he lives there (mail, clothing, property) then you have to formally evict an changing the locks would put oh so at risk of being charged with an illegal eviction!

It's bunk, but not uncommon. I say if you want him out get that paperwork started. The sooner you start, the sooner he's served, has his three to five day notice, and is forced to get the hey out!!


----------



## corgankidd

I'm sorry you have to deal with that oh_so!! :hugs: Some men are just so damn selfish and don't realize that just a little effort will go a long way!

I agree that if you really want him out you should at least serve him the paperwork asap so you can change the locks.


----------



## Themonkey

Wandering said:


> Nope they're working :( Even if they werent a lot of the things like my bed and sofa etc are just to big to go anywhere but a van really. I'll just have to keep looking for someone with a van I guess. Just stressful cos time is going by so quickly and it'll be moving day before I know it! Im just shocked at how expensive they are! I rang up one van guy and asked how much it would be and he said 250 to 300 pounds! Just ridiculous!

Do you have access to craigslist? Maybe you can get some cheap help good luck I couldn't imagine trying to move right now


----------



## Themonkey

oh so-
sorry lady and hugs anyway you can give him a 30 day notice or transfer appartments without him?


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh_so :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

:hugs: oh_so!
I agree though that you should serve him eviction papers. Either it'll be the kick up the but he needs to make him make an effort, or at least you'll have your space back & you won't feel like he's scrounging off of you & having a free ride.
Thinking of you hon xx


----------



## Beankeeper

I posted a bump pic on facebook yesterday & was reminded of something. A girl I was at school with commented saying that I'm now at the same stage of pregnancy as she was when she had her little girl, which really shocked me! I knew her baby had come early as I remember when it happened, but it's just so strange to think! Anyway, I went through her timeline to look for the pics of her baby, and just stared at this tiny little baby on the screen, thinking WOW!! This is the size of the baby that's inside me, and this is a baby that survived! She was on an incubator for a while, and of course she had a longer stay in hospital than most, but she's now a very happy & healthy beautiful 3-and-a-half year old.
Just thought I'd share as I know how worried I'd be if I went into labour now (or anytime before 37 weeks!), but it's good to know there can be a happy ending & that our babies' chances of survival on the outside get better every day!


----------



## lillio

Poor oh_so, hope it works out for you. You def dont need this stress!

On another note I have 4 weeks of work left but it's KILLING me! I come home feeling so ill (I do 14 hour shifts) my hands and feet so swollen and sore all the next day. I don't want to be precious or wrap myself in cotton wool or anything but I know that working is doing me no good physically! What do I do? Stick it out for 4 weeks or go off sick tip maternity leave starts? x


----------



## SarahDiener

Perhaps talk to you doctor about it? or Midwife? If you really are struggling I'd go off work, It can't be doing you any good :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bean - I was watching that midwife thing on BBC 2 yesterday and a woman had her baby at just over 30 weeks (same as I am now) ... baby was so tiny, but he did so well and after 3 months went home! It's encouraging to know that medical technology and knowledge has advanced SO much that if our babies were born now it's something like a 90% survival rate ... that to me is a good enough % to keep my mind at rest. Obviously, I would like a full term healthy baby, but it's reassuring if you get what I mean?

Oh_so - def start doing what you need to do to get him out. He needs a HUGE kick up the backside!!! I can't believe he would let his pregnant girlfriend do all that and not lift a finger when he's not even working! It's selfish and mean :( What sort of respect does he even have for you if he can't do anything to help you and your child together. :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

I was thinking the same when watching the midwives last night, amazing to think that our babies are roughly the same size as that baby who had to be delivered early!

Lillo, i hear you I also work long 13 hr shifts in a stressful job, and have just over 4 weeks left to go! I also thought about taking my annual leave/mat leave early, however my boss really hasn't done much to help me at this stage, for example tomorrow I have been given a random shift which finishes tomorrow at 22.30 so I won't be home until 11pm, then on Friday I need to start work at 7.30am so have to get up at 5.30! Now my attitude is that I have done my bit by giving them notice of what type of shifts patterns i can and can't do now I'm in my last tri and I'm still getting given the total opposite. I am wearing a bump/back support at work as I've had back pain while at work. So now if I feel exhausted or my back gets bad i will just go off sick and carry on until 35 weeks so that I can I have more time off with bubs!


----------



## whatwillbex

I saw that too. Made my tummy go over. My partner and I just looked at each other with big eyes. That made it really hit home. We are responsible for one of those lol I am so excited, is 10 weeks up yet?
I have always thought positively and thought it was an in and out job with the hospital (Can you tell i'm a first timer!) I didn't think about complications?
Love the midwives! when's OBEM back on, does anyone know? x


----------



## Wandering

I was in LGI the other day and they were filming OBEM and apparently they're filming till the end of November so some time after that I presume. Maybe january?

Ive been up allll night with so much pain in my lady bits. Every time I moved in bed I thought I was gona pass out from the pain! Ive spoken to my friend who says it sounds like SPD and ive googled it and it really does sound like that's what ive got :( And apparently its only going to get worse the heavier i get and there's nothing really anyone can do about it. Wah! Feeling v sorry for myself today! :nope:


----------



## whatwillbex

I feel your pain wandering I have this. So painful! especially as I keep tossing and turning which makes it worse. Try getting out of bed with your legs closed (easier said than done) and a pillow between your ankles, I find it hurts me more if I have the pillow to high up between my legs.

Maybe that's a good thing OBEM isnt on till Jan then we will have all gone through it and watch with ease. Been there done that!


----------



## Wandering

I'll definately try that thanks. Never felt pain like it before! 

Haha yeah by January we might have forgotten the horrors of labour! I feel like i'll definately be able to sympathise more with the women on obem after ive given birth myself!


----------



## whatwillbex

Is it like a bruised feeling. 
The only thing I can compare it to is when I jumped off my brothers bike from the saddle onto the bar forgetting men's bikes are a different design to girly bikes. Oh and being kicked in the lady garden which I have had this done once in hockey ouch! Sounds like I am accident prone lol

I will definitely sympathise with the ladies too. I just cant imagine how much pain its going to be especially when women say they nearly pass out from it. 
I get upset when I stubb my toe.:blush:


----------



## SarahDiener

I know what you mean though, I can't imagine how bad it is. I know it's going to be "the worst pain ever" but I don't think I can have any idea actually what that is like until I've done it! and then they say everyone is different, so I just have no idea what to expect


----------



## whatwillbex

But what does the "worst pain ever" feel like? lol touch wood I have never been in hospital with broken legs etc. The only thing is stubbing my toe lol

If I prepare myself for the worse, I might be nicely suprised.... nah!!:haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Exactly, what does that mean :(? 

Oh did I mention I went on a hospital tour yesterday and the maternity ward was so hot I wanted to pass out? not to mention my hands swelled up completly!


----------



## whatwillbex

lol i'm sure hospital are meant to make you feel better not worse..

I have quite bad period pains maybe its like that? but they are quite extreme cant imagine them being worse than that? surely not, my head would explode!

Did your midwife book you onto your hospital tour? I wasn't sure if I could go on mine yet or If I had to wait till I was a little further along?


----------



## SarahDiener

It was a group one, they do them on the first tuesday of every month. We just rang the hospital:)


----------



## whatwillbex

Thats good to know, thanks.

Random question, I am convinced I am going to go into labour at the end of October as my due date is the 2nd. I cant imagine holding out till the 2nd or passed it as I am uge! Do you think this too being due on the 1st?

Saying that I will probably be the one now doing the i'm so overdue thread in November!:flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, yeah, I'm with you 
I kind of think I'll go end of oct, just because my mum had 6 babies and they were all between 37-40 weeks. She never went overdue and honestly, our bodies are really really simalar, especially when it comes to our "reproductive system". 
In saying that, I somehow don't expect to be the first to pop, even though I'm due first!


----------



## whatwillbex

Ha ha I sort of don't count November. 

Im rubbish with star signs would that mean if she was born in Oct she would still be a Scorpio? I will have to look. Sorry I have random thoughts pop into my head and just type! lol

Glad you are the same :happydance: I cant wait to start seeing the threads of ladies we know popping!


----------



## phineas

Morning girls, I've been kinda lurking for few days, still keeping an eye on ye just feeling very blah! Even my poor oh is suffering my blah mood! Can't quiet put my finger on why I'm feeling so ugh! I've started to do my lists on what I need done and hoping it'll just go as quick as it came! 

:hugs: oh so, I think tbh u know what u need to do, it's just following threw now! 

I too have been thinking of pre term labour, it's really scary I think tbh! I know things have come a long way but I really get scared thinking of how we'd manage!


----------



## whatwillbex

Phin, sorry your feeling blah... is it a moody blah or an up side down smile blah?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks, Ladies. It feels good to be supported. I'll see what his response to the email is. If nothing, and no change, I'll push forward and file paperwork. It won't be pleasant, but better now than later! It really sucks because I love this man and I will be crushed if he can't straighten himself and I have to make him leave. I know I need to do it, though, because this is not working. :( 

Wow, labor talk now. I will say it's a great feeling to know that if baby were born now he'd likely make it. That says, still hoping he holds out, but not 'til his due day. Late October would be great! Let's see. I have a stressful exam mid-October. A week after that would be great. Let's see if he agrees. lol! 

:hugs: to the SPD ladies. I have enough aches and pains, can't imagine what that's like. 

And, to the girls working the crazy hours doing hard work, I think if you can swing it get disability or something. I would go for that, it's not worth it being so hard on your body. And, I did read an article recently that linked working late in pregnancy to underweight babies. GL. I feel very lucky that my job is not terribly strenuous. I still hope to take October off, at least in part. 

:hugs: ladies.


----------



## SarahDiener

I just want to get through the week while my DH is in China... it'll be my 34th week and apparently it's a 2/1000 chance of going into labour that week. It'll be a huge weight off my shoulders once he's home :(. 

phineas Is there something nice you can do? like go out for dinner (or even yummy takeaways!) see a movie (or a video) or just anything that can make you feel a bit better? Maybe a foot rub??? :D


----------



## phineas

No I'm not moody, just kinda a I'm here but not me feeling! Ive been easily tearing up too spec with oh even tho were def not fighting. I've actually went to bed early cause I can feel myself inventing arguments in my head to justify why I'm feeling blah but in truth they ain't the prob! 

He came up all hugs and kisses then and I just had to get him to lie with me or I woulda cried from the attention!... The poor man can't win lol DS is back to school mon and I'm a bit behind on bills I wanted to have sorted before he did, maybe these r playing on my mind without me realising as much! Meh who knows! Lol


----------



## whatwillbex

Tell him about the bills, problems are better shared then bottling it up. They wont seem as bad once they are out in the open and he can maybe help.

hmmmm..... how to make you feel not so bleh???? think,think, think????

:holly:

The above always makes me smile! I'm a simple soul! lol


----------



## phineas

Ah he knows Hun, we're only behind cause I had car trouble at the weekend so he got me a new one, so when we sell the old one well be grand! We should be sorted again by next week, it's only getting to me cause we've managed to clear a lot over the last few months and it was nice feeling like we were back on top of things!


Lol thanks for that! I always love the one where the coat opens! Dunno how to do it tho! I just cooked DS and I lunch so might get up a d start de cluttering one of the rooms on my list... It might take my mind off things!


----------



## whatwillbex

What this one? :flasher: ha ha I like this one :loo: te he!


----------



## lillio

I LOVE the boobie bouncing thing, makes me giggle every time lol! If it makes you feel better phin I've had a few days like that too, just feeling a little down but not sure why, things to do but no energy to do them, worrying about things that I know will be ok... its only ever lasted a day or two then I'm back to my 'normally' moody self lol! Big love xx


----------



## whatwillbex

I too love holly big boobs!

Another random question for day. Does anyone know if you drunk a few cups of tea a day and maybe some chocolate amounting to your daily limit of caffeine a day. If you also drink a lot of water through out the day does this even it out?

I know its because the placenta has trouble breaking down the caffeine but wondered if drinking lots of water would help? If that makes any sense what so ever. Answers appreciated :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Most tea has only about 20mgs of caffine in it, so you'd have to drink.... about 10 cups? So if you've drunk say, 5, I think you're fine :D


----------



## whatwillbex

Really! I have 4 and then sometimes have a small sneaky chocolate bar and give myself a hard time over it.:blush:


----------



## SarahDiener

I had a earl grey tea and some plain biscuits(they're german but kind of like digestives) :D It was delicious!


----------



## MommaBarry

So yesterrday we talked about the facebook thing right? Im a bit annyoed and OH doesnt get it.

I found out how that stranger found my pics through a "friend" Turns out it was my mother. Everytime me or my brothers post a pic of one her grankids, she feels she has the right to click the share button on our pictures and put it on her own wall. I noticed last night my brother had posted a pic of my nephew going to his first pre-school orientation, only to see an hour later that my mother had shared his pic for her friends. So I click her page to see all the sonogram pictures I had posted of our LO on there, shared and on her page. This annoys me to no end. OH says she has a right since she is grandma and is just proud, but I feel that its MY picture and she doesnt have the right to "steal" them for her own page. If she took the pictures herself and put them up there then thats one thing, but to constantly take them from ours is a bit annoying. I have even said something to her in the past about it and her reply is I want my friends to see too. Now if my mother lived far away I could understand, but she lives in the same town.

OH thinks im wrong but I dont feel she has the right to take them. Am I being unreasonable? He thinks im just jealous because then my pics wont get all the comments and her page will. This is really a stupid thing but like I said Im annoyed and to the point I dont think I even want to post pics of my new LO on there just so she cant steal them. I can already see it, the day I deliever I wont even be the first one to post a pic announcing her arrival because my mom will beat me to the punch, or if I do post one, she will just take it.

Ok I just re-read all this and it really it a petty thing to be mad about I guess I just needed to rant.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Afternoon ladies, 

I am now free :happydance: 

Had my last shift at work last night! Could possibly be my last ever shift if i decide not to return back to work next year! Scary. 
I got a bit emotional this morning though as everyone said good-byes and they gave me a bag full of pressies for the baby and me :) Soo lovely of them all. 

I kind of feel a bit lost now though, knowing that i don't have work in a few days time. Plus i can get back to being a real human and actually sleep like normal people, rather than going to bed at 9am lol. 

Oh-so - Sending you lots of :hugs: I hope you managed to get it all sorted out rather quickly, as the stress its most likely causing isn't good for anyone! 

xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Sorry just read the post above regarding caffine.

My doc said I was allowed caffine everyday in moderation. So I have a cup of coffee in the morning, and iced tea in the afternoon. It helps keep headaches away thats for sure. As long as your not chugging caffine all day with no water then babe will be fine. At least thats what docs in the US say, I know its not the same everywhere


----------



## MommaBarry

Lucy congrats!! :happydance: It is odd not going to work. When I stopped working in July I felt lost for weeks not knowing what to do. But now I keep myself busy with a schedule at home. And lots of breaks of to chat with you ladies :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Momma, I don't think you're being completely unreasonable. But I do think it's a tricky situation. She does want to share her grandkids as well, but random people shouldnt be able to see it...
Also, you can ask her to hold off from posting about the birth as a specific event. Just say you want it to be about your friends and family first and then other people can see it after a few days. 

Fantastic Lucy!


----------



## whatwillbex

:wave: Hiya Momma, one of those days eh? I see where you are coming from but then again sounds like you have a very proud gran on your hands and it is kind of sweet. (Cant believe I dare say this to a pregnant women) lol

Congrats Lucyjo81 yipeeee!!!! Your freeeeeeeeeeeeee........ catch up on some well earned zzZZZZ


----------



## MommaBarry

Whatwill no your ok to say that :haha: Thats what I need to hear. I guess her and I will just have to sit down and talk it out. I know she is proud and that makes me happy. I dont know why it gets to me.

And sarah that may work. I would rather wait to announce her arrival. I really dont want a ton of phone calls and visitors saying I saw on FB. Maybe she will understand.

I think facebook really does control the world lol :haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

I can relate I know my mum would be the same thank god she has not learnt how to use "faceache!"

I do this, I get a thought in my head and I run a mile with it and assume people are going to do things before they have done anything wrong. Why I do this I dont know im just :wacko: lol Its the hormones they send you doolaly!!:haha:


----------



## phineas

Lol thank god we've 3 loos in our house cause if not there would be a lotta that waiting going on lol! 

Lillio thanks hun! I'm not even normally moody even in preg, so hate feeling so ugh! It'll pass tho I know it will, and baby's low and dancing so well be grand! 

As for caffeine I haven't a clue tbh! My big thing would be choc cause I don't drink coffe/tea but whether I'm over on it I'm not sure! I'd say ull be grand tho! 

Momma I personally wouldn't be upset, but I know it does torment some ppl! Have u spoken to ur mam? I do hate the new share thing, I don't thing ppl realise how lil privacy they have now and no warning is given saying ur pic is shared!

Eek Lucy ur on maternity... Go u! Must feel so weird tho! Spec if ur used to working!


----------



## SarahDiener

time to whine... My back hurts and I have reflux... :(


----------



## whatwillbex

My back hurts and the SPD is hurting also. Not my best idea sat on a bean bag today, dont ask! So lady like when I roll of the bean bag to pop to the loo.

Might have a bath! love day offs x


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh sarah this was me last night!

I had a terrible backache and headache to match after picking DS up from school. I spent the entire evening sitting with a heating pad on my back.It never went away until I gave up and went to bed :nope:

This morning so far so good. I hope you get relief soon :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Ugh. Reflux here too.

I realize you ladies are off the labor topic, but I wanted to share. I read a birth story once where this lady only had mild period cramp feelings right up thru delivery. I thought "oh how neat if I could have a labor like that". I was pregnant with DD at the time. Well 36w1d, I was at work and noticed cramping. I left work an hour early so I could go lay down at home and see if they'd stop. I timed them at home and they were 4-5 minutes apart, sometimes 3. The pain was really not bad. Nowhere near the worst period cramps I had. When I went to the hospital I was sure they would send me back home, but they checked me (OUCH btw) and I was 7 cm. The pain wasn't even bad until they broke my water at 9cm and I was pushing less than an hour after that.

The point I want to make is you should be better safe than sorry. If you're waiting for your WORST PAIN EVER, you might give birth in the car, LOL. Don't forget to take timing into account. :)


----------



## whatwillbex

Wow, thanks for sharing. It would be nice it if it happened quickly and you arrived at the hospital and you were already 9cm! that would be my ideal senario. Not going to happen lol

That's the thing as well, not knowing where you are going to be when it happens?


----------



## MommaBarry

Your right Bookity!!

Everyones pain tolerance and labors are so different. Some women cant cope and others dont even know.

I went in for a non-stress test at 36+5 like I did every week since I had GD. The lady asked me as I was having it done if I felt "those" I had no clue what she was talking about I felt fine. She seemed alarmed and said your contracting every 3 minutes and said I want you to see the doctor. We walk over to the doctors room and she checked me. Sure enough I was a 4 and 100% ephased. I had no clue and if it hadnt been for the non-stress test I had that day I may not have even known. Like you said Bookity, it didnt hurt me until they ruptured my water.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, every time I get pains down there I think I could be in labour and not actually realise...


----------



## MedievalGrad

MommaBarry said:


> So yesterrday we talked about the facebook thing right? Im a bit annyoed and OH doesnt get it.
> 
> I found out how that stranger found my pics through a "friend" Turns out it was my mother. Everytime me or my brothers post a pic of one her grankids, she feels she has the right to click the share button on our pictures and put it on her own wall. I noticed last night my brother had posted a pic of my nephew going to his first pre-school orientation, only to see an hour later that my mother had shared his pic for her friends. So I click her page to see all the sonogram pictures I had posted of our LO on there, shared and on her page. This annoys me to no end. OH says she has a right since she is grandma and is just proud, but I feel that its MY picture and she doesnt have the right to "steal" them for her own page. If she took the pictures herself and put them up there then thats one thing, but to constantly take them from ours is a bit annoying. I have even said something to her in the past about it and her reply is I want my friends to see too. Now if my mother lived far away I could understand, but she lives in the same town.
> 
> OH thinks im wrong but I dont feel she has the right to take them. Am I being unreasonable? He thinks im just jealous because then my pics wont get all the comments and her page will. This is really a stupid thing but like I said Im annoyed and to the point I dont think I even want to post pics of my new LO on there just so she cant steal them. I can already see it, the day I deliever I wont even be the first one to post a pic announcing her arrival because my mom will beat me to the punch, or if I do post one, she will just take it.
> 
> Ok I just re-read all this and it really it a petty thing to be mad about I guess I just needed to rant.

You can actually selectively block one of your FB friends from seeing a particular post or picture. I do this all the time to keep one of my professors from seeing my preggo pics or complaints about schoolwork! So that might be a temporary solution. If she can't see that pic (even though all your other friends can), she can't share it!


----------



## Mrs.326

whatwillbex said:


> :holly:
> 
> The above always makes me smile! I'm a simple soul! lol




lillio said:


> I LOVE the boobie bouncing thing, makes me giggle every time lol!

Okay - I can't believe I'm admitting this, but I feel like a "super blonde" right now.... I _never_ realized those were bouncing boobs!!! I have always thought it was a bouncing cat! :dohh:

MommaB - I agree w/ whatwillbex :flower: sounds like your mom is just a proud grandma. However, I do agree that it's not fair that she's stealing the pics. My mom used to do the same until I taught her how to "tag" the pictures instead. I think you can control who sees any tagged pictures in your security settings. Granted, her friends can still see, but at least you'd have control over how far it goes beyond that point (like selecting "friends only", "friends of friends", "me only", etc.)

My little guy had a pretty quiet day yesterday, but that's defintely not the case today! It feels like he's changed positions... instead of getting kicks/punches on my sides, I'm now feeling them up high and down low... I just can't figure out which is a kick and which is a punch, so I'm not sure exactly what position he's in!


----------



## MommaBarry

LMBO I thought it was a bouncing dog :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

I am making my hospital bag checklist and have a question for you moms who have recently had kids. 

Do I need to pack clothes for the LO other than a picture outfit? 9 years ago when I had my son we didnt need to since the hospital provided gowns for the babies. But I see alot of my friends pictures and they have there kids in there own sleepers/gowns while in the hospital.


----------



## Lucyjo81

It's different with all hospitals momma. I've been told to pack everything i will possibly need as my hospital provide nothing!

I'm packing 4 vests/bodysuits, 2 in newborn, and 2 in up to 1 month. I will be doing the same with sleepsuits too. Then taking a couple hats, mittens, booties and blanket. That should be enough i think...i'm not planning to stay long. 

You may need to take a few more of each though as you are having a c-sec, so i'm guessing you will stay in for a couple of days? 

xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you! I will be in for at least 4 days as long as no complications. I am packing 2 extra of everything for myself just in case of leaking "accidents" but wasnt sure if I needed things for LO other than wipes and picture outfit. Guess I will pack her some sleepers/gowns as well.


----------



## SarahDiener

I never even thought of that :/ I guess I'll ask at the birthing class tonight!!! :D


----------



## whatwillbex

I thought :holly: was a big boobed owl? lol you don't see many of those flying around!


----------



## SpringerS

MommaBarry said:


> Im annoyed and to the point I dont think I even want to post pics of my new LO on there just so she cant steal them. I can already see it, the day I deliever I wont even be the first one to post a pic announcing her arrival because my mom will beat me to the punch, or if I do post one, she will just take it.

What browser do you use? If it's a newer version of Explorer or Firefox you can install a plug in that will give you full control over whatever pictures you put up on Facebook. Something like McAfee Social Protection will not only prevent her (and everyone else) from sharing pictures you post but will ensure that no-one can take a screen cap of them either. So no-one can do anything other than look at and comment on your pictures.

https://www.slashgear.com/mcafee-social-protection-polices-you-facebook-pics-29244300/


----------



## Bookity

My hospital provides pretty much everything. Last time I was so unprepared I had to wear their gown the whole time. This time I'm bringing nursing tanks and possibly some cheapie pajama bottoms that can get messed up. For baby they've got everything. Onesies, hats, diapers, etc.

I read one lady's account of the hospital where she dressed her baby in clothes she brought and everytime baby was taken away he came back in hospital clothes with her clothes folded in the bassinet.

Every hospital is different I guess.


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you Springer!! I have both the newer version of IE and Firefox.


----------



## phineas

Ahahaha big boobed owl? Cats? Dogs? Lol I can't even figure out HOW ye see them lol I'm to unimaginative I think lol

As for labour I had DS within 2.30 mins. I was hyped all day and couldn't sit down but not sore! I asked for a sleeping tab off the nurse, took that, tossed in bed for a while got up for the loo and POP my waters broke (yup I heard a pop lol) from there it was all go! 

Is it bad to say I'd love to be a dramatic bugger and have LO half way to hosp on the road or my waters to break in tescos lol as long as LO ok obviously! But I look at it like oh delivers cows and lambs, hed be ok delivering LO lol!


----------



## whatwillbex

It wouldn't surprise me if you did have your waters break in tesco's they would give you lots of goodies. I think mothercare do this? that's where I would want it to happen te he. You can be as dramatic as you like its your labour lol:winkwink:


----------



## MommaBarry

I feel like such a whiner today, sorry ladies I need your advice.

How many of you having showers are playing games at it? Or for those of you that go to showers do you like to play the games?

I personally do NOT like to play shower games, especially ones that put me at center of attention or my body at center of attention (poor self body image here)

I had made it clear to OH and to his mom about this. Especially the game about guessing how big the mothers belly is with string. His mother and mine are throwing me a shower. Well they were until his mother butted mine out and took over. My mother was fine with this but still said she would help her in anyway possible. Today, OH calls me on his lunch break and informs me his mom is playing one shower game, "guess how big her belly is." I told him I do not wish to play any games and his reply was "its not for you, its for the guest." 
The last time I checked this shower was for me (the baby) and he knows I have anxiety when it comes to being center of attention. It will be hard enough for me to sit there while people watch me open gifts and watch my reaction.

I should really just be grateful that his mother is going through all the trouble, but now I really dont want to go to my own shower and am upset that she is not respecting my wishes. It was the one thing I asked when she said she wanted to throw me a shower. I am not sure how to approach this as I thought OH would have my back as he usually does but it seems to me he has hers.


----------



## gubeedal

MommaBarry said:


> I feel like such a whiner today, sorry ladies I need your advice.
> 
> How many of you having showers are playing games at it? Or for those of you that go to showers do you like to play the games?
> 
> I personally do NOT like to play shower games, especially ones that put me at center of attention or my body at center of attention (poor self body image here)
> 
> I had made it clear to OH and to his mom about this. Especially the game about guessing how big the mothers belly is with string. His mother and mine are throwing me a shower. Well they were until his mother butted mine out and took over. My mother was fine with this but still said she would help her in anyway possible. Today, OH calls me on his lunch break and informs me his mom is playing one shower game, "guess how big her belly is." I told him I do not wish to play any games and his reply was "its not for you, its for the guest."
> The last time I checked this shower was for me (the baby) and he knows I have anxiety when it comes to being center of attention. It will be hard enough for me to sit there while people watch me open gifts and watch my reaction.
> 
> I should really just be grateful that his mother is going through all the trouble, but now I really dont want to go to my own shower and am upset that she is not respecting my wishes. It was the one thing I asked when she said she wanted to throw me a shower. I am not sure how to approach this as I thought OH would have my back as he usually does but it seems to me he has hers.



My family only does one or two games: 

1: is baby gift bingo. Where people get a blank bingo card and they write down what they think that you will get in the squares and play bingo while you open gifts. (keeps people entertained during gift opening, especially if you have a big shower) less focus on you and the bump. 

2. is a diaper drawing. Everyone is asked to bring a package of diapers. When they come in, they are given a raffle ticket in exchange for the diapers and there is a drawing for the prize. This is a good one to collect a bunch of diapers with, and someone doesn't have to participate if they don't want to.


----------



## phineas

Clean up in the vegetable aisle ahahaha think I'll need to visit tescos more than shopping day near the end! Lol we don't have a mother care here :( lol 
I'm hoping to have as easy of labour as last time so the build up to it can be dramatic but not the labour ha

I can imagine oh telling me to shut up the cows or sheep never make that much noise lol


----------



## phineas

Momma we don't do showers ere, but I can't tell u no one would be guessing how big my belly is! That would mortify me! My opinion is tough, it's ur belly tell ur mil sorry but no way! Say it in a way shell know not to mess with u, ie don't get emotional just very clear the ans is nope! Men won't understand how much a game like that would torment but that's his fault! Ur aloud not to want to do it!


----------



## MommaBarry

Gubeedal thanks!!!

My mother actually filled out the invites and said we were doing the diaper raffle. I love the idea of it, and like you said, they dont have to participate.

I love the idea of the bingo game to entertain and take the attention off me.:thumbup:

And Phin thank you!! Im probably gonna have to suck it up and be direct. I thought I was when she told me she was throwing the shower and I told her I hate games esp that one. I like the idea of games that dont involve keeping pepole there for a long period of time. Like the clothes pin game. You give everyone 3 clothes pins and you loose them if someone hears you say the word baby. At the end of the shower whoever collected the most pins wins. games like that are fine with me.


----------



## Lucyjo81

I'm not having a shower, due to the fact i hate being center of attention, so i feel where you are coming from momma!! 

At the end of the day it is YOUR shower and YOU are the one carrying the baby, so if i was you i would tell them where to stick their games ha ha. 

xx


----------



## Jazavac

Oof, finally caught up. :lol:

Oh_So, I'm so sorry you have to go through all the mess with your OH. I hope you get that figured out, sooner than latter. :hugs:

MommaB, I understand your frustration with the baby shower plans. I think it'd be best to just tell her what you absolutely don't want. We don't do baby showers where I come from, so it was a bit difficult to explain to my MIL and her family that we won't do one for me. I don't have any issues with anything public (as a journalist/PR person/radio host, I could really do anything :lol:), but I just don't like those little games, for instance. So we'll do some shower-like thing when the little guy is born.

I'm not sure yet if I'm scared of preterm labour. Probably not, as there are other things I worry about a lot more. I do think that perhaps I won't know, which is why I need to have my doula lined up as soon as possible. I have a pretty high pain tolerance level (because I hate pain-numbing agents of any sort), so I don't know what to expect, really.

I did contact the doula I would like to hire sometime yesterday and I found her response in my email this morning. She's on maternity leave, actually, and isn't sure if she'd like to start taking clients just yet! Omggggggggggggg. No way. I told her to just make sure to bring the little guy with her when she comes to hang out with me. :lol: (He should be around 7-8 months by the time my due date comes.)


----------



## CharlieKeys

WOW Ladies you are a chatty bunch!!!!! 

right I will try and get this right - I think it was whatwillbex - October starsigns, the beginning is libra, the end of October is Scorpio

Mommab - I would be pissed but at the same time she didn't do it to piss you off or be nasty. Just say to her, that you're not happy with pictures being shared, especially as a random stranger has come up to you and said she has seen pictures of YOUR baby.

Lucy - yaaaaaaay to Maternity leave!!!! :) 

ACtually can't remember what else was said :dohh:


----------



## Bookity

I HATE being the center of attention! I can totally sympatize. I'm not having a shower for this one. My baby shower ee did do a guess how big the belly is. We did with toilet paper measuring squares of it. A bit less embarassing than measuring string maybe? I just smiled my way thru. It doesn't last forever. Of course I never objected to the game. I'd be ticked if I specifically asked NOT to play a certain game. Can you talk to her about it?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Today was supposed to be my shower but since I'm on hospital bedrest my hostesses decided not to have it. I'm hoping I can convince them to do a "gift gather party" followed by a "welcome home" party. That way I know what needs to still be purchased and we can still play games and enjoy the company of our guests.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Just had my 30w midwife appt today. I learned: 

We are measuring fundal height of 32.5, so close to top of the range there. 

Baby's heartrate goes up to the 170s when he's being active, but hangs around 135-140 normally. 

I've been having BH contractions and didn't even know it. 

My weight hasn't increased much in the last two weeks, thankfully. I don't remember what it was before, but I *think* it was ~172 and today it was 173.5. Thank goodness it isn't climbing as rapidly!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Just wondering ... does anyone have like burning sensation in their pelvic bones .. like mine is right where my two lower bones are and it makes my foof feel like it's burning. It's not a UTI .. I don't think cause it's not there that burns but my actual foof and bones :blush:


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the good appointment today, Oh_so!


----------



## SarahDiener

WTBmyBFP said:


> Today was supposed to be my shower but since I'm on hospital bedrest my hostesses decided not to have it. I'm hoping I can convince them to do a "gift gather party" followed by a "welcome home" party. That way I know what needs to still be purchased and we can still play games and enjoy the company of our guests.

oh no, why are you on bed rest? (did I miss this??)


----------



## Bookity

Sounds like a great appointment oh_so!

I'm nervous/excited for my scan tomorrow... want time to speed up a bit! I hope DD sleeps well tonight.


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh_so yay for the good appointment!! :happydance:

Bookity good luck at you scan tomorrow how exciting to see the LO again!!


AFM I am going to attempt to talk to OH tonight about his mothers plans for the shower and see if I can get him to chat with her first before I have to. Of course im going to wait until After I get him nice and full from dinner and he has had a chance to relax. Wish me luck this does not turn into a fight.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good Luck mommaB! :) As my Nan always says something about food being the way to a man's heart ... so feed him up and he'll be putty in your hand :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

good luck, mommaB!


----------



## gubeedal

Ok, not to be tmi... but my vagina is sore. Like pressure on it sore. Anyone else? 

Plus I have coccyx pain. That bone right about my buttcrack hurts. 

If this keeps up for the next 2 months Im going to be one crabby bitch.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Lucyjo81 said:


> I'm not having a shower, due to the fact i hate being center of attention, so i feel where you are coming from momma!!
> 
> At the end of the day it is YOUR shower and YOU are the one carrying the baby, so if i was you i would tell them where to stick their games ha ha.
> 
> xx

The only thing I feel uncomfortable with at a shower is even PUTTING the more expensive items, like co-sleeper, car seat, etc. on the registry. I am having two showers, one with my friends (who are all graduate students like me) and another with my SO's family (my family is all too scattered and too far away for a shower). I just don't want people to feel that I'm being grabby putting expensive stuff on there. When I found a crib and car seat that I liked, I wanted to put it on there so I could remember what it was. I have put lots of gifts in different ranges, including $10-20, so hopefully nobody will be too put out.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Good luck at you scan, Bookity. I wish I was having one, but I confirmed today that they have no further scans planned for me. So, it'll be a bit before I see this baby. But, I'm glad at the same time that they see no need, guess he's a seemingly healthy little booger. :D


----------



## Bookity

MedievalGrad said:


> The only thing I feel uncomfortable with at a shower is even PUTTING the more expensive items, like co-sleeper, car seat, etc. on the registry. I am having two showers, one with my friends (who are all graduate students like me) and another with my SO's family (my family is all too scattered and too far away for a shower). I just don't want people to feel that I'm being grabby putting expensive stuff on there. When I found a crib and car seat that I liked, I wanted to put it on there so I could remember what it was. I have put lots of gifts in different ranges, including $10-20, so hopefully nobody will be too put out.

I wouldn't worry about it. People are going to get what they can afford. It's not like your registry is nothing but big ticket items. A few of them might surprise you and pool their money for your crib or carseat.


----------



## gubeedal

Medievel: I had the same problem when it came to big ticket items, but someone reminded me that some people like to go in on a group gift and get you something big. The first thing bought off my registry was my $200 travel system stroller. 

Plus, a lot of places will give you discounts on your registry items after your shower, so even if no one gets it, you can get a discount later.


----------



## Lucyjo81

I don't get this whole registry thing, what is it? I've never heard of it over here in the UK xx


----------



## Bookity

oh_so_blessed said:


> Good luck at you scan, Bookity. I wish I was having one, but I confirmed today that they have no further scans planned for me. So, it'll be a bit before I see this baby. But, I'm glad at the same time that they see no need, guess he's a seemingly healthy little booger. :D

This is an elective ultrasound. Wouldn't have decided to do it, but there was a choroid plexus cyst on the anatomy scan and DH would really like to see it gone. I do too obviously, but I'm not nearly as worried about it as I was when we found out. A cyst by itself really doesn't point to anything wrong. I know DH will continue to worry if it's still there, so for his sake, I hope it's gone.


----------



## Bookity

Lucyjo81 said:


> I don't get this whole registry thing, what is it? I've never heard of it over here in the UK xx

Just a list you make of things you want/need for the baby on a website or at a store like Target, Walmart, Kohl's, Babies R Us, etc. Most ladies do this for baby showers so guests know what to buy, but some just use them to keep organized. Plus most stores will give you a discount on items that were not purchased.


----------



## Wandering

Bookity said:


> Lucyjo81 said:
> 
> 
> I don't get this whole registry thing, what is it? I've never heard of it over here in the UK xx
> 
> Just a list you make of things you want/need for the baby on a website or at a store like Target, Walmart, Kohl's, Babies R Us, etc. Most ladies do this for baby showers so guests know what to buy, but some just use them to keep organized. Plus most stores will give you a discount on items that were not purchased.Click to expand...

Ooh Ive never heard of this! Thats really good that you'd get discount off things you have on your list.

I have my baby shower on saturday and i feel really cheeky expecting people to get me stuff so ive just told everyone on the invites that they can bring something if they like but theres no pressure to! For me its more of a social thing, one last chance to get everyone together before i pop/become to heavy and tired to see everyone as regularly,

I am looking forward to my baby shower but part of me cant wait for it to be over. I hate hosting things.. I find it really stressful..like noones going to have a good time..plus Im going to have to clean the house from top to bottom and like someone else mentioned, i hate being the centre of attention! I think i'll be happy I had it afterwards tho, its a nice memory to have..plus my friends wont let me NOT have one! :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

Like an Amazon/Argos gift list :) 

I use mine mostly for noting down things I'd quite like, then as and when I can afford them I get them off the list. Anything left on the list come Xmas/Birthday time is fair game for ppl who are stuck for ideas.

Will update my list with things for the troll after we've seen everything that has been gathered... gonna be a busy first week back in the UK :)

re: baby shower games: it is YOUR body, if YOU don't feel comfortable then that's all she needs to know tbf. If she insist on doing a _how big is her belly _comp, she can use her own damn waistline!

I need to keep this thread open in its own tab now, if I don't then I completely lose track of it :(


----------



## MommaBarry

Well im happy to report ladies after dinner I told OH we need to talk and I wasnt sure how to tell him this. He got really really worried for a minute :haha: 

I explained how I felt about the shower games, esp the one I hate and even threw in a few tears (thank you pregnancy hormones) and he completley understood. In fact he is going to have a chat with his mom and has agreed to go to both baby showers to help ease some of the attention off me :happydance: All his idea. 

Thank you ladies for your encouragment!

And 1eighty I had that exact thought if she insisted on doing the game, stand up in front of the group and ask the guest to measure her belly instead :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Glad to hear the talk with OH went well MommaB.

I have got a headache today that won't quit! :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, that's terrible. So sorry about the headache. I hate those! I feel lucky I don't get them often! 

Ladies, are you getting frequent Braxton-Hicks? I hadn't realized I was getting them until the midwife confirmed as I was having one. Then I got them all day after that, especially when getting up or changing positions.


----------



## MedievalGrad

oh_so_blessed said:


> Oh, that's terrible. So sorry about the headache. I hate those! I feel lucky I don't get them often!
> 
> Ladies, are you getting frequent Braxton-Hicks? I hadn't realized I was getting them until the midwife confirmed as I was having one. Then I got them all day after that, especially when getting up or changing positions.

I just realized I was getting them a couple days ago. I've had the belly-tightening sensation several times a week for a couple weeks now.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MedievalGrad said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> Oh, that's terrible. So sorry about the headache. I hate those! I feel lucky I don't get them often!
> 
> Ladies, are you getting frequent Braxton-Hicks? I hadn't realized I was getting them until the midwife confirmed as I was having one. Then I got them all day after that, especially when getting up or changing positions.
> 
> I just realized I was getting them a couple days ago. I've had the belly-tightening sensation several times a week for a couple weeks now.Click to expand...

I lost count today, had quite a lot!


----------



## SarahDiener

I got them 10 times a day earlier on, but I don't seem to get them much now (BH).

Scan today!!!!!! Proper big measuring one :D YAYYYY Oh and baby is getting a ECG? apparently they just do this standard :shrug:.
Wish me luck on the weight gain (mine and baby's!)


----------



## Jazavac

I'm still unsure about the BH stuff. I know there's a lot tightening, which borders uncomfortable, right after sex. I have to get moving right away to make the discomfort go away. 

We have a baby registry on Amazon, but we're hoping nobody finds it. :lol: We're not doing a baby shower, but the list is neat for me to keep track of things I want, basically. :/


----------



## SarahDiener

One of my dogs died :(


----------



## Sproutlet

So sorry to hear that Sarah, sending hugs xx


----------



## Bookity

Sorry 'to hear that Sarah. :hugs:


----------



## corgankidd

Oh no! I'm sorry Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

So sorry to hear that Sarah :hugs:


----------



## lillio

I'm so sorry about your dog, big hug! No BH for me, or baby hiccups for that matter... do I worry?! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: Sarah - so sorry about your dog :( :(

Mommab - that's great news!!

Bookity - hope your scan goes well today :) 

Lillio - I wouldn't worry, my 2nd never got hiccups and I never got BHs with him really either :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Thanks girls,
Scan went well, ecg normal.
Size development normal, although she has a big head and short arms! LOL. Weight etc normal, technically I lost a kg, but I gained heaps the last time so I thinks some of that wasn't real. Baby is 1800gms and 38cm long! If she keeps growing at the same weight, she'll be 3.8kgs or somewhere there abouts at the end :) which is something like 8lbs.

Iron STILL LOW UGH!

Oh and ... ok I was going to add something else but can't remember :dohh:

Oh now I do! 31 weeks! 9 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

Morning peeps!!! Everyone ok?

Feeling uge today but proactive. Little late in the day but having a look at prams and mattresses and car seats!! online of course!:happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

I wish stuff would arrive in the mail, I kind of want to tick more stuff off and see where I'm at :/

Frustrating moment: I've been wanting to compare prices on two cloth nappy websites. One was being updated, which just came back online today, the other site just went OFF TODAY! UGH! Apparently she turns her website off when she goes on holiday????


----------



## SarahDiener

ok, what is with today?!?!? I just hit my tooth with the spoon and chipped some off! I don;t think I need it filed before my next appointment, but still! :mamafy:


----------



## whatwillbex

Ouch, painful!:flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ouch Sarah! :( Just sit down and do nothing for the rest of the day ... it's going to be one of those days for you i think :( 

I should also make a list of what I need to buy ..... just don't think it's that much?


----------



## whatwillbex

Just had a really scary realisation. I was just looking at photos of a friends baby and cant believe how much these babies grow up in such a short space of time.
She has a 6 month old standing up arghhh. Yes, only 6 months! makes me think twice about wanting pregnancy to be over as soon as it is they seem to turn into teenagers! panic attack!
Makes me kind of sad at the thought that they grow so fast and we will be running around after a toddler before we know it.

Hmmmm I'm going to try and enjoy this pregnancy as much as I can and savour the last few months of it just being me and my OH.

My mini rant/panic x


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarah Im sorry about your puppy and the rest of your day not going well :nope: But im happy that your appointment went well today.

Whatwill, they do grow up so so fast!! I cant believe that my baby is 9 years old already. Enjoy every minute of everyday. Even the ones that are rough.

One of my OH co-workers emailed me this morning asking if I wanted some gently used baby girls clothes and items!! Heck yeah I do!! Her friend down south is mailing them up this way and she alot of them had not even been worn :happydance: I am not above freebies!! Especially since there are no girl hand me downs in our family.

Tomorrow I have a doctors appointment, but not with my regular doc :nope: so im half excited half not to see how our LO is coming along.


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck! I'm always a little worried when I go to the doctor :(. I can't help it!
I got some second hand stuff from my brother's little boy! No girls around unfortunately . Although my MIL wants to give me stuff from when DH and his sister were kids. But there probably very dust mitey by now :/ Oh well, I'll dig through and give them a good wash


----------



## whatwillbex

Just had a catalogue for Vertbaudet come through the door. 
Some really nice outfits in there. Think its a french company. Not to sure how they got my address but I have fallen in love with the girls winter outfits. Soooo cute! 

Anybody heard of this company?:coffee:


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh wow she still has your OH and SIL stuff? I could never hold on to things that long. I give it all away to my SIL's since they all had boys. And since im the first to have a girl, im sure if any of them have girls after me I will give it all away to them as well. 

As for doctors appointments I always get excited to go. Well at least to my usual doctor. But this time she wants me to meet her other two partners just in case she is on maternity leave when I deliver. I believe tomorrow I am meeting a man. Im not big on having a man for my OB. They tick me off when they say things dont hurt that bad, or this wont hurt that much. How the hell would they know!! Have you grown life? Have you had your breast grow two cups sizes causing your back to hurt? Do you get up every hour to pee, or have your belly tighten so hard that you want to throw up? Or tried to push a baby out of your vagina?? I dont think so, so dont tell me how bad things dont hurt :haha: As you can tell I had a bad experience with a male doc concerning lady matters hehe


----------



## SarahDiener

I like my male ob! but I think they're all different  

This is a thing with my in-laws... they don't through anything away... I mean NOTHING!


----------



## MommaBarry

Your right! My PCP is a man and I love him to death!!!

I few year ago I had some abnormal cells that required me to have a cervical biopsy and I had a man do it. As he was cutting away part of my cervix I started to cry in pain and he said "oh its not that bad you'll be fine just calm down." After it was over the nurse looked at me and said "did you just want to smack him in the face or what?" :haha: I know not all male docs are like that but he just left a bad impression on me for his gender and womens care lol


----------



## WTBmyBFP

That is funny but not. I don't mind male OBs in general because I've had a couple good ones. There are two odd ones I remember who made me laugh. The first is the dr who had to do my D&C. He was a large African American male (large like a football player) and the part that concerned me is he is technically a surgeon and he definitely is missing half of a finger....as in you can tell it was probably lost in an accident of some sort. Just a little disconcerting when someone is about to scrape about your lady parts and has digits missing. He actually was fantastic at what he did and had fabulous bedside manners. 

The other one I only saw once in a military hospital for a standard checkup. This male OB was the tallest man I've ever seen in person. To do the exam he lifted the exam table/bed so high I could literally touch the ceiling. Hahhaa. He was nice but it was one of the strangest OB appointments I hope to never have again.


----------



## MommaBarry

I think in both those scenarios I may have giggled a little myself.


----------



## phineas

Sarah hugs bout ur dog! Glad ur scan went well tho! 

As for male drs WTB that musta been very weird experience, I don't mind if it's male or female I'm well used to my oh telling me I don't know what pain is lol as long as he/she gets baby out safe I don't care!

Baby's having either a quiet day or moved! Feeling very muffled movement and it's more like shuffles again! Glad I only had an appt tho or I would worry!


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh, and baby is in a good position atm, but I doubt she'll stay there for long


----------



## A_K_and_K

My SO and I went to a 3D Ultrasound place for the second time (first visit was at 24 weeks), and this was the 30 week visit.

We never intended on going twice (for money reasons!) but when we went at 24 weeks our little girl looked 22-23 weeks, and the technician told us coming around 28-30 weeks would be best as she would have gained some weight.

The first visit was disappointing, as our baby did not look anything like a 24 week baby. 

I have an anterior placenta that she wears as a "placenta taco" around her head, and that also made pics difficult.

SO, for this 30 week visit, I was crossing my fingers it would turn out great.

Well.

Baby has grown, but still is small. Technician said she thinks she'll be a 7 lb baby.

Little brat had her hand AND her foot in her mouth for most of the scan, and the placenta over half her face. 

I don't want to say I was as disappointed as last time, but it was NOTHING like the pics I saw on their website.

Even the tech was frustrated and she ended up giving us the session for $99 instead of $125, because she said "I do way better pictures than that."

:dohh: CHILD! Already making our lives difficult!!!

So, from what we could see - she has TONS of hair already (oh my god!), she has an adorable nose, she LOVES sticking things in her mouth (great), and she has "really big feet" according to the technician.

We also have a DVD of the whole thing, about 50 minutes (was supposed to be 30 but the technician was having such a hard time.)

Please enjoy the pics! One of the first ones is her with her hand in her mouth!
 



Attached Files:







UCBABY_7.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7









UCBABY_10.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7









UCBABY_12.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8









UCBABY_24.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9









UCBABY_26.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow! So much going on! We're going out of town this weekend and I probably won't even try to catch up when I come back :haha:

MommaB- Glad the conversation with your OH went well... also, I picked a medical group that only has women for that exact reason! I'm just not comfortable with a male being in that region.... mainly for the same reasons you listed! 

Sarah - huge hugs to you about your pup! I can't imagine... I love my fur babies as if I birthed them myself! (that may change once I actually do birth a baby, but for now they're my "kids"). Glad to hear the appointment went well, though. Definitely a positive note for the day!

And I'm sure I'm missing tons of other things, but those were the ones that stuck out when I decided to respond :) 

AFM - had a checkup yesterday. Baby is doing well :) I'm measuring exactly 27 weeks, so that's good... I tried not to look at the scale, but I'm affraid I did catch a glimpse... OMG! I think I've gained 20-25lbs already???????? How can that be!!!? (to be fair, I don't remember exactly what I started out at, so I don't know for sure how much weight I've gained, but it was a scary number!)


----------



## SarahDiener

They're so sweet, A_K_and_K! I love how she has her hand in her mouth :) Also, she's moving her face in one which is really cool! You're going to meet that cheeky little thing soon!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

AW! AK, she may not have been cooperating, but you can already see she has such sweet features :) She's a cutie!


----------



## Jazavac

SarahDiener said:


> One of my dogs died :(

Oh no, Sarah! I'm so sorry. :( Was it an old doggy?


Yay for the appointment, though. I'm glad all's going well for you. Our little guy is younger than your girl, but longer. I guess I'm okay with that. I'd rather push out a long baby, than a fat one. :rofl: But there's a looong way to go for us.

Ouch for that tooth, as well.

(I am trying to do my best and address things in the thread before it gets way out of hand and I'm dropping in like some alien. :lol:)


And now, finally, a question: do people buy gifts for bachelorette parties in the US? I'm invited to one tomorrow night and have no clue if I need to bring a gift. There will be no bridal shower for the girl and the wedding is in about three weeks.


----------



## SarahDiener

Thanks, He had just turned ten (goldens live 13-16). He was having a tumor removed and it was more attached than they thought. He just didn't wake up again :(. 

I think they grow in length until about week 30, then they fatten up :D So I guess it all comes down to how much longer they get to cook for from now on!


----------



## Jazavac

Those are very cute pictures, AK_K! 


I have to admit mine weren't anything as awesome as many of those I'd seen online, but oh well.


----------



## Mrs.326

Jazavac said:


> do people buy gifts for bachelorette parties in the US? I'm invited to one tomorrow night and have no clue if I need to bring a gift. There will be no bridal shower for the girl and the wedding is in about three weeks.

We usually do... it just depends. Typically there's a Lingerie Shower before teh bachelorette party actually begins and we buy the bride to be sexy nighties for the wedding night/honeymoon...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Good afternoon, Ladies. 

Sarah, :hugs: for your baby. I hope he/she lived a full life. 

Glad everyone's scans are going well. Sorry about your uncooperative baby, A_K. lol! She's a cutie, though! 

Hope everyone's day is good. I'm going to be moving to a new lab space starting tomorrow, really excited! It will be nice to leave the clutter behind. lol!


----------



## MommaBarry

A_K she is soo cute!! I love the one of her smiling :flower:

Mrs, have fun this weekend!!!

Jaz, I have no clue :shrug: I think it depends on what your doing for the evening and how well you know her. I guess some little something wouldnt hurt, but I really dont know.


----------



## Jazavac

She doesn't want any naughty things, as much as I know. 

And the whole deal is being held at a restaurant/American bar, a bit upscale, so I'm sure she wouldn't want penis-shaped anything. :lol:

I know her... well, I don't know. She's not my close friend, but then again, I have none of those here. I guess I'll buy some cosmetics, or something similar. Useful, neutral kind of thing.


----------



## Bookity

Hi everyone. Had my 3d today. A bit disappointed that little miss didn't want us to see her whole face. On the bright side the choroid plexus cyst is gone. :)

I'll post pics later.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Bookity said:


> Hi everyone. Had my 3d today. A bit disappointed that little miss didn't want us to see her whole face. On the bright side the choroid plexus cyst is gone. :)
> 
> I'll post pics later.

I was so happy when my second ultrasound showed that the CPCs were all gone, too! :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Awesome for no cysts!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

AK she is just too precious. It's better to have a little rascal in my opinion as she will hopefully come out as one tough little cookie. I'm hoping my LOs come out and I hear the nurses fussing "stubborn little girls keep pulling out their nasal canulas." That way I know these little ones are going to fight for life just as hard out of the womb as in. 

I wish I could do a 3D scan (aside from the fact the hospital won't do them), but last time we tried there were little "sister parts" in every single shot we tried to get. Mind you it was cute, but it was hard to see the cute faces with cute hineys or toes or hands in each others faces. :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

Evening ladies, I've been a bit AWOL the last couple of days as I've been very tired after work so been zoning out! I'm just about caught up with what's been going on with you all... Sounds like there have been some successful doctors appointments... the chat about labour  yikes!!! It's really starting to scare me!

Wandering, I've heard SPD can be agony, so I'm really sorry to hear that you think that's what you've got. I've been having a lot of hip pain but can't imagine how you must be feeling :hugs:

Oh_so, any update with that man of yours? 

AK, your LO is gorgeous! You can still see a cheeky wee smile!

MommaB, glad you were able to chat through your concerns about your shower with your DH. Now you've just got to get through the chat with your mum about Facebook sharing & you're laughing!

Sorry if I've missed anything/anyone...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ouf! I'm starting to feel really bad about saying mean things to OH the other day, especially copying his cousin. I know he deserves it in a way for not helping more, but at the same time it really hurt him, that's evident, and it hurts to hurt someone you love. :( I want to apologize, but I want to stand my ground, too. His pride might not let him continue this relationship. We'll see. Whatever will be will be. Just wish I hadn't hurt him, and that I didn't feel so bad for it now. I want him to stay and be more helpful. Why can't he just do that? Why is it so hard for him?? !


----------



## Beankeeper

It's a difficult situation, especially when he's someone you care about. I really hope you can resolve it for the best. It might just be the kick in the behind that he needs to get motivated though, don't feel bad, it might do him some good in the long run :hugs:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yeah, It is rough. I know I need to just bite my toungue, but part of me wants to go home, give him a big hug and tell him I'm sorry I hurt him. I just don't want him to think that it's okay not to do the cleaning. He really should be doing it since he's home. It is unfair.


----------



## Beankeeper

You're right, it's unfair & you shouldn't have to run around after him with everything else you've got going on! He needs to learn to take responsibility.


----------



## Jazavac

It sure is a tough situation. But you're right when you say you want him to actually know what is, as well as isn't, ok. So I believe you need to have a nice chat. :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Little Vanessa! Most pics are variations of these as she was reluctant to move the whole time!
 



Attached Files:







vanessa01.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 5









vanessa02.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5









vanessa03.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Beankeeper

Wow! Every 3D scan is so different, she's very dainty, what a sweetheart! She totally suits the name Vanessa too!


----------



## SarahDiener

Awww, are those eyelashes?!?! It's so detailed!


----------



## MommaBarry

Vanessa has a beautiful profile!! What a pretty baby you have there!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

awww LOVE your 3D scans AK and Bookity!! :) :) 

oh_so - I wouldn't apologise .. like you said if you do that he'll think it's even more okay to not do anything and it isn't right at all! :hugs:


----------



## 1eighty

oh_so_blessed said:


> Ouf! I'm starting to feel really bad about saying mean things to OH the other day, especially copying his cousin. I know he deserves it in a way for not helping more, but at the same time it really hurt him, that's evident, and it hurts to hurt someone you love. :( I want to apologize, but I want to stand my ground, too. His pride might not let him continue this relationship. We'll see. Whatever will be will be. *Just wish I hadn't hurt him*, and that I didn't feel so bad for it now. I want him to stay and be more helpful. Why can't he just do that? Why is it so hard for him?? !

*ahem*

_You _didn't hurt him. What you wrote may have hurt him, but that does not mean that it was hurtful in design. That he felt hurt by the words only means that he knows there is truth in them and feels ashamed. That is not _your _fault.

:hugs:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks, ladies, for your support! I know you're all right. I will just leave it be and see where things fall. Hopefully cleaner. The thing is he asks "what's not clean, I don't understand?", which I don't get. I mean, the floors are dirty, the counters, the stove, there is clutter, the dresser/dust, the bathroom. The only thing done was the dishes, because I did them. Pretty much everything could use cleaning. I think his threshold of clean is just different than mine. How does one resolve that? I don't want me and baby to live in a dirty house! 

Awe, bookity, very sweet. Man, after you and A_K posted pix I realllly wish I was getting a scan, too. I can't believe it will be so long 'til I see my little man. I wonder what he's looking like in there?!


----------



## MedievalGrad

oh_so_blessed said:


> Thanks, ladies, for your support! I know you're all right. I will just leave it be and see where things fall. Hopefully cleaner. The thing is he asks "what's not clean, I don't understand?", which I don't get. I mean, the floors are dirty, the counters, the stove, there is clutter, the dresser/dust, the bathroom. The only thing done was the dishes, because I did them. Pretty much everything could use cleaning. I think his threshold of clean is just different than mine. How does one resolve that? I don't want me and baby to live in a dirty house!
> 
> Awe, bookity, very sweet. Man, after you and A_K posted pix I realllly wish I was getting a scan, too. I can't believe it will be so long 'til I see my little man. I wonder what he's looking like in there?!

I know, at some point it seems easier to just do the chores yourself rather than go through the hassle of getting help. I hope your situation gets better, though. :flower:

I had my 29 week checkup today, and got blood drawn for my glucose test, thyroid levels, and iron levels. Got a tech who said my vein was "misbehaving." Never had that before! The glucose drink is just like drinking syrup, like everybody says. However, with all the talk of it tasting like flat orange soda, I was expecting it to be orange-colored! So I was rather taken aback when it was clear!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

My veins have been horrible thru pregnancy. I work so hard to extremely hydrate before blood draws, but pretty much we're just using my hand from now on due to all the misses in my arm. :/ 

I think my orange stuff was orange. I am pretty sure. Good they didn't have dye in yours in any case. I remember checking it for Red #40 to be sure, so yeah, it was orange but didn't have Red 40. Nasty drink that Glucola! Did you do the 1 hour preliminary, or the 2 or 3 hour with fasting? Hope all is well! I don't recall if any of the November ladies were diagnosed GD. In any case it can be anyone. I had a friend in town, tiny thing that eats healthy and all, and she developed GD. So, there ya go.


----------



## Jazavac

My icky thing was orange, but I sure did forget the name of it.

I wish I could just to the 3D scan more often, haha. It was fun.


----------



## Bookity

Got my glucola in the fridge right now and it is orange. Got the 1 hour screen next week. Hope I pass and don't have to think about it anymore.


----------



## Beankeeper

My DH definitely doesn't see clean/dirty in the same way as I do, and I'm by no means a super-clean type! He's alright at tidying & will happily do the dishes (although sometimes not very well), and he'll 'clear up' stuff, but if I left it to him, it would never truly be *clean*
But I totally get where you're coming from, if my DH made no attempt to clean & help out, particularly if he's at home & not working, I'd be pissed at him. I'm grateful that he tries, even though he's not always successful!
I'd swab the place with cotton wool to show him the dirt that he seems to think is fictional!


----------



## MedievalGrad

oh_so_blessed said:


> My veins have been horrible thru pregnancy. I work so hard to extremely hydrate before blood draws, but pretty much we're just using my hand from now on due to all the misses in my arm. :/
> 
> I think my orange stuff was orange. I am pretty sure. Good they didn't have dye in yours in any case. I remember checking it for Red #40 to be sure, so yeah, it was orange but didn't have Red 40. Nasty drink that Glucola! Did you do the 1 hour preliminary, or the 2 or 3 hour with fasting? Hope all is well! I don't recall if any of the November ladies were diagnosed GD. In any case it can be anyone. I had a friend in town, tiny thing that eats healthy and all, and she developed GD. So, there ya go.

It's weird, none of the other techs have mentioned having a problem, so maybe I was a little dehydrated today or something.

I just had the 1 hour preliminary, so hopefully I pass that! The nurse waited there the whole time while I was drinking it. I guess to make sure I didn't try to cheat by dumping it down the sink. It seems like a lot, but she was like, "Chug it!"


----------



## MedievalGrad

Bookity said:


> Got my glucola in the fridge right now and it is orange. Got the 1 hour screen next week. Hope I pass and don't have to think about it anymore.

Then maybe my clear stuff is in the minority! How come they had you take it home, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## SpringerS

I'm really sorry about your dog Sarah. At least you know you gave him a wonderful life and he didn't suffer in anyway at the end.
:hugs:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> My DH definitely doesn't see clean/dirty in the same way as I do, and I'm by no means a super-clean type! He's alright at tidying & will happily do the dishes (although sometimes not very well), and he'll 'clear up' stuff, but if I left it to him, it would never truly be *clean*
> But I totally get where you're coming from, if my DH made no attempt to clean & help out, particularly if he's at home & not working, I'd be pissed at him. I'm grateful that he tries, even though he's not always successful!
> I'd swab the place with cotton wool to show him the dirt that he seems to think is fictional!

lol on the cotton wool!! :haha: Now, I'm in no way a neat freak.. He's just a number of steps below me is all. He's not college dorm bad, but it's still bad enough. If it were up to him every table would be piled with papers and junk at all times, overflowing to the floor. The dishes would remain in the sink for 2-3 days each time, and the laundry would never get done. Nevermind dusting. I'm not sure he's ever heard of it! And, he only sweeps if he can see things on the floor. There is a general dirtyness to the floor and it's hard now for me to do the floor because of the bending involved. So frustrating. Maybe he'll be a champ about baby care. One can only hope! If it works out for us, that is. For some reason he sees the end of our relationship as the end of his relationship with his son. :dohh: I am guessing that'll change quickly once he sees him!


----------



## Bookity

MedievalGrad said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> Got my glucola in the fridge right now and it is orange. Got the 1 hour screen next week. Hope I pass and don't have to think about it anymore.
> 
> Then maybe my clear stuff is in the minority! How come they had you take it home, if you don't mind my asking?Click to expand...

So I can drink it at home and get to the office in time to get the blood draw. They recommend drinking it cold to make it easier to drink.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Bookity said:


> MedievalGrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> Got my glucola in the fridge right now and it is orange. Got the 1 hour screen next week. Hope I pass and don't have to think about it anymore.
> 
> Then maybe my clear stuff is in the minority! How come they had you take it home, if you don't mind my asking?Click to expand...
> 
> So I can drink it at home and get to the office in time to get the blood draw. They recommend drinking it cold to make it easier to drink.Click to expand...

I bet that's true. It took me like 5 minutes to get mine down and it was lukewarm.


----------



## SarahDiener

Thanks springer! 
Not to be a downer again today but apparently one of my mum's cats (who I brought up from a kitten) was lost for five days and has since come home blind.. She thinks he had a stroke or something and couldn't find his way home :(. Apparently he's perfectly happy though now. He is about 12-13 so I guess these things are the be expected.

Ok anyway, as for everything else! I'm good, bump's good, yoga was hard last night :) Oh and DH is buying me an Ipad today!!! :D


----------



## SpringerS

One of my dogs is very partially sighted (and missing a front leg) but any vet we've taken him to has told us that it's not really that big a deal for animals as sight isn't as important a sense for them as it is for us. For most dogs scent is their primary sense and for cats I think their sense of touch is much more important than their sight. The cat will be disorientated if the sight loss was a sudden occurrence rather than gradual but she'll adapt really quickly.


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh dear, poor kitty. DH's family dog had a stroke a few weeks back, it's not nice because you can't explain what's happening. She's made a good recovery but has poor coordination in her front paws & is quite weak. Glad he's adjusting as well as can be expected :hugs:

Yay to iPads! I got a MacBook Pro yesterday with my birthday money, I figured one last thing for me before all the £££ goes to baby!


----------



## SarahDiener

He seems really fine (I haven't seen him, but so mum says). He seems more upset that he's not allowed outside than he is about his sight :).
We also have a 3 legged dog, she was born that way from a possibly disformed egg. She's never let it slow her down though, she was the first out of the whelping box, she killed 2 of our chickens (!!) and had two litters of puppies (totally not genetic deformity, she was checked over by specialists and giving the ok on the load etc). And she's the mummy of my boy :D. 


My new changing bag came! :D I love it!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Beankeeper said:


> Oh dear, poor kitty. DH's family dog had a stroke a few weeks back, it's not nice because you can't explain what's happening. She's made a good recovery but has poor coordination in her front paws & is quite weak. Glad he's adjusting well :hugs:
> 
> Yay to iPads! I got a MacBook Pro yesterday with my birthday money, I figured one last thing for me before all the £££ goes to baby!

I agree, I hate not being able to explain what's happening to them :/

And yay for a pro!!! I have a pro, but it's old and kind of falling apart  but I also have an iMac :D.


----------



## Jazavac

Poor kitty. 

I am not a big fan of mine at the moment, though, because she woke me up. I fell asleep at 11pm and she decided to be very annoying at 1:30. Of course, her nagging in combination with my messed up sleep pattern and pregnancy hormones/issues equals insomnia. I'm wide awake right now, yet insanely tired. Sigh. 

I got a nice toy the other day, too. DH got me an internet radio receiver(I think that's the word for it, or at least a decent description), so I can finally listen to my favourite Minneapolis/St Paul radio station without losing it to bad signal. It can, of course, play anything from anywhere in the world, that's broadcast online. And it's in stereo. Woohoo. 

He grabbed us a tablet a few weeks back, too, google nexus, but at this point, for whatever reason, I have barely any interest in it. Okay, it's actually closer to no interest at all. Haha.


----------



## Beankeeper

I have an iMac too, but it's a bit old. I had planned on getting my Pro for my birthday for the last year or so because I'd planned on starting a uni course this year... But that's on hold for now! But I think I'll make good use of it anyway!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah mine is for graphic design, but I've done hardly any design work on it . So it's turned into a housewife computer :D


----------



## Beankeeper

I studied graphics (at college level) but was made redundant a few years ago. Had been doing more illustrative work for a degree course (in illustration), and planned on a teaching post grad after that. But it's on hold for at least a year. We'll see...


----------



## Jazavac

I have a graphic design degree, but high school level. The system we have in Croatia differs a lot from, say, what's here in the US, which so far has actually only been hurting my career in a way. Unfortunately.

Now I'll just get all worked up because I remembered what kind of a useless job I have (for a decent pay, though), especially in relation to my degrees and work experience from another side of the world.

Argh.


----------



## Jazavac

To add to my previous post, I have a masters degree, too, but it's been absolutely useless so far in our little area here. Perhaps we should eventually move somewhere else, where people are more prone to, uh, accepting foreigners, or something. 

I'm gonna go try to go back to bed. Work tomorrow and all.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I wish I could work more, I do a bit of freelance online, but I'm the type of person who would rather have a job than work from home. I just kind of shut off when I'm at home . I do a mix of illustration and computer stuff :)

good luck on the sleep!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im 30 weeks :happydance: Only 9 more to go (or 6+5 if she is like my son)

It is 3 am here and I am WIDE awake thanks to a dream that I was on the side of a bridge on busy freeway, in labor on a stretcher, could feel the pain that goes with labor, with no pants on, about to delvier my baby. And Dr Carter (from the old show ER) was there about to catch it as cars sat there and wathced :dohh:

And now im wide awake and want chocolate :haha:


----------



## Bookity

It's 4am. I want to sleep! DD has other ideas. Must be teething. I HATE teething. I want my sleeps thru the night daughter back! I'll be up all night again soon enough. 

Sorry. Pity party of one over here.


----------



## lillio

urgh woke up this morning seriously thinking I was on fire, heartburn is KILLING me!! Nothing is helping so I'm off to grumpily walk the dog x


----------



## Bookity

Dr. Carter was always my favorite MommaB! Not sure how I'd feel about Noah Wyle delivering my baby either though. LOL.


----------



## whatwillbex

Check you lot out, what a creative bunch! I did graphic design but only at GCSE level at school. Would have loved to take it further but went down the outdoor recreation route.:dohh: Doesn't really work when you work in an office!:dohh:

31 weeks today, whoop! 9 weeks to go la la la la!!!!:happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

9 weeks and the nursery furniture hasn't come yet! AHHH!!!:wohoo:


----------



## MommaBarry

Bookity said:


> Dr. Carter was always my favorite MommaB! Not sure how I'd feel about Noah Wyle delivering my baby either though. LOL.

I was a huge fan of the show. My DS name is Noah, but shhh dont tell the ex that where his name came from :winkwink:


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> Dr. Carter was always my favorite MommaB! Not sure how I'd feel about Noah Wyle delivering my baby either though. LOL.
> 
> I was a huge fan of the show. My DS name is Noah, but shhh dont tell the ex that where his name came from :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hahahaha! No wonder you dream about it


----------



## MommaBarry

He was dreamy!! But I honestly havent even thought about that show in years! Thats why I thought it was so weird to have a dream with him delivering my baby. On the side of the road no less.

Oh gosh I have a docs appointment this morning and have to take the freeway to get there. Hope that wasnt my mind warning me :haha:

So whats going on with your furniture Sarah?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> He grabbed us a tablet a few weeks back, too, google nexus, but at this point, for whatever reason, I have barely any interest in it. Okay, it's actually closer to no interest at all. Haha.

Oh, Jaz, I am looking at the google nexus for my mom. I want her to have something to skype with me since she's more than 1000 miles away, and she's never used a computer so I was hoping she'd see it as a big, more functional phone. If you get the opportunity to try Skype out, please let me know!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wow, a lot of graphic designers on here! I have never been terribly artsy myself. I have no idea why. When I was a kid all of my drawings sucked compared to my cousins', lol! 

Working out of your field is not uncommon. I am finishing my doctorate in Chemistry and could be expected to go out and do lab work, but I'm tired of lab work and research and I just want a normal gig so I'm looking into working in patents. I'm getting a lot of backlash from my mom and from OH who think I'm wasting all that time I put into chemistry. But, life is a journey. I think my time in the lab has ended. Well, will end when I'm done with this degree. I really hope I can finish up next summer, (crossing fingers), and move out of this little town back to someplace civilized. lol!


----------



## celticmum

MommaBarry said:


> Im 30 weeks :happydance: Only 9 more to go (or 6+5 if she is like my son)
> 
> It is 3 am here and I am WIDE awake thanks to a dream that I was on the side of a bridge on busy freeway, in labor on a stretcher, could feel the pain that goes with labor, with no pants on, about to delvier my baby. And Dr Carter (from the old show ER) was there about to catch it as cars sat there and wathced :dohh:
> 
> And now im wide awake and want chocolate :haha:

Hope you've managed some shut eye! I had a weird trippy dream last night that I was in work doing my job...I woke up thinking, I've done X amount of work, now I can go to the toilet.
Must be because I'm ill with a virus at the moment, got sent home from work yesterday sick, so must be bleeding over into my dreams :wacko:

Is anyone else working in an office still? As I don't get maternity pay I'm stuck working until sometime in October - just hoping LO doesn't come early :-S

Anyone have any tips on coping day to day at work? Getting more and more uncomfortable and hard to concentrate on figures


----------



## fraggle081112

SarahDiener said:


> 9 weeks and the nursery furniture hasn't come yet! AHHH!!!:wohoo:

I only ordered mine 2 days ago ha ha.... you're much more organised than me!!

Ive been to GP today as i got a letter yesterday saying my 28 weeks bloods were abnormal - scared the life out of me, but its just my iron levels are low so now on supplements!

I thought this tiredness was how i was meant to feel... doh! :dohh:


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> So whats going on with your furniture Sarah?

IDK! and the DH is supposed to be calling them, but instead he's asleep...


----------



## phineas

Morning girls! Well oh and I r having a tiff! It's only over a smelly cloth but he flipped out over it! I think tbh there's summat he's not telling me and he's stressing bout it but I've been just giving him the chance to say it before I flip the lid! I text him a big long MSG this morning so giving him food to think of! Ah well it's nothing major and I'm not in a mood like I normally would be I know it'll be fine!

I went shopping this morning, got my dress for my sis wedding, it wouldn't be one I'd normally pick up but hell I'll be 33 weeks it'll do lol got DS a big cosy jammies with feet in it. So now were home he's wearing it already and I'm gonna start ticking chores off my list as the day goes on! 

I just realised the baby's room really needs to be sorted! I've all our stuff taking over the bed! Think spring clean up is on for today!


----------



## 1eighty

<---- Art degree over here. Completely effing useless. Later, started training as a hairdresser only to find (after a year and a half) that I am prone to contact dermatitis, so whilst I could continue my college-based education and qualify, I'd be next to useless in an actual working salon. FML.

My old cat Garfield suffered a few strokes and blindness in one eye that gradually became blindness in both eyes. We were never sure if it was the tumour behind his eye that caused the strokes that caused the blindness, or if it caused the blindness and the strokes were independent of that. Either way, he was a happy fat cat until the very end at the grand old age of 17+, having lived with the blindness and side effects of his strokes since he was 14. I still miss him.

I'm getting BH that feels like the stomach cramps you get when you have the runs. Not nice. Irregular, but usually when I get up in the morning and just after eating (or drinking more than 2 large glasses of anything).

Also feeling very shitty today. The household is down to one car that belongs to FIL who thinks of no-one but himself. He's out at golf all afternoon, his wife had to find her own way home after her car broke down and both of us need to do grocery shopping. I don't _joke _about living on hotdogs and milkshake, that is our _reality _at the moment and will be until we can get to the store!


----------



## Bookity

DH has an art degree which is totally useless as well. He went back to school and now he takes xrays at the hospital. Before he finished school he applied for various jobs at the hospital and only got called back when he left his degree off. Apparently a bachelor's degree, no matter how useless, made him overqualified. Oy. Glad that's in the past now.


----------



## tabitha561

Anyone else feeling great??? I cleaned half my house top to bottom lol Still not done yet lol Will finish the rest today... I even used bleach on all my entire floors lol Nesting has 1000% set in lol :laundry: :dishes: :iron: That was me all day yesterday still not done yet though 
DH thinks im CRAZY!! lol Im usually not a clean freak at al.....


----------



## MedievalGrad

oh_so_blessed said:


> Wow, a lot of graphic designers on here! I have never been terribly artsy myself. I have no idea why. When I was a kid all of my drawings sucked compared to my cousins', lol!
> 
> Working out of your field is not uncommon. I am finishing my doctorate in Chemistry and could be expected to go out and do lab work, but I'm tired of lab work and research and I just want a normal gig so I'm looking into working in patents. I'm getting a lot of backlash from my mom and from OH who think I'm wasting all that time I put into chemistry. But, life is a journey. I think my time in the lab has ended. Well, will end when I'm done with this degree. I really hope I can finish up next summer, (crossing fingers), and move out of this little town back to someplace civilized. lol!

Don't get me started on this! Finishing up the final exams for my doctorate in history this semester and my SO is anxious for me to finish the dissertation and get a full-time teaching job! When I try to gently tell him that it's going to take a while longer because I plan to be at home with the baby all week except for a couple of hours he doesn't get it! 

I think the difference is that in his family, there's not a very big tradition of SAHMs and his mom went back to work 2 weeks after he was born, whereas in my family there are lots of SAHMs. He is worried I will "waste" all those years in graduate school, but all I want to do it take a little longer working on my dissertation and then get a teaching job after a couple years when LO is older.


----------



## lillio

Media degree here, totally useless! Re-trained and now work in the hospital in the Dialysis unit.

Have bleached the living crap out of my whole house and all of my possessions (well the ones which I didn't throw away) massive clear out and house is not just clean... it's sterile lol! 

Must get some pics of my almost finished nursery on here for you guys to see, I want opinions lol! Not sure what I'm going to organise now :S x


----------



## 1eighty

tabitha561 said:


> Anyone else feeling great??? I cleaned half my house top to bottom lol Still not done yet lol Will finish the rest today... I even used bleach on all my entire floors lol Nesting has 1000% set in lol :laundry: :dishes: :iron: That was me all day yesterday still not done yet though
> DH thinks im CRAZY!! lol Im usually not a clean freak at al.....

Reckon I'll be there when we land in the UK and I have a room or two to ourselves plus the rest of the house to get nesting over. This _hovel _is not worth doing anything to, even if we had the means to do so.

I just want to go _home _and make things for my baby! :cry:


----------



## SpringerS

1eighty said:


> I'm getting BH that feels like the stomach cramps you get when you have the runs. Not nice. Irregular, but usually when I get up in the morning and just after eating (or drinking more than 2 large glasses of anything).

I had vicious cramps and diarrhoea all last night, lots of nausea too. I thought I might have food poisoning but apparently it also happens to some women when the baby starts to drop. And my bump feels a bit lower today than normal. It's not poking out from under my ribs any more, it's an inch or two down. I don't know if that's because I'm still a dehydrated from last night or baby has started working his way lower.


----------



## MedievalGrad

I forgot one other thing from my appointment yesterday: I have gained 15 pounds total, 4 of them in the last 1 month and a few days since our last appointment. So my doctor says, "Well, no changes to your diet and exercise are needed at the MOMENT." As if I was borderline or something. I really like my doctor in general, I just felt like she was being way too cautious when I think I've been really good about nutrition.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, I wish my house were clean and sterile, Lilopsy! Can you swing over and help me? :D 

I am going to clean this weekend, though. I have left it for OH long enough, it's just not his thing. He doesn't see it as dirty so it will never get cleaner in his hands. Ah, well, hopefully I can get him to do the floors is all.


----------



## phineas

Nesting must be in the air! I'm on a roll and only done 2 rooms but man u can't fault them! Love feeling like I'm getting some where! 

As for the crampy belly feeling I've had that for the last few days! I've even run to the loo thinking I was gonna explode and nothing! Kinda guessed baby's down tho and pushing in weird places im back getting cervix pokes again... Nice! Love how I can't figure out body parts tho I get one kick one side and think oh a foot.. 2 mins later it's the other side... How long r u baby lol


----------



## tabitha561

IM So grossed out! cleaning under my cabinets and saw a huge rat! Told DH he better take care of it! Now im complelty grossed out to go into my kitchen!


----------



## tabitha561

Now i feel like puking ewwww


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MedievalGrad said:


> I forgot one other thing from my appointment yesterday: I have gained 15 pounds total, 4 of them in the last 1 month and a few days since our last appointment. So my doctor says, "Well, no changes to your diet and exercise are needed at the MOMENT." As if I was borderline or something. I really like my doctor in general, I just felt like she was being way too cautious when I think I've been really good about nutrition.

Well, I'm up 45 lbs pre-pregnancy, so a lot more than you. They say they aren't "concerned" because my sugars were good, but they always say stuff about low carbs, etc. I'm sorry, but I'm not drinking soda all day or eating candy between meals. I'm not about to make some big effort at a low-carb diet. They can stuff it. lol! :haha:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

tabitha561 said:


> IM So grossed out! cleaning under my cabinets and saw a huge rat! Told DH he better take care of it! Now im complelty grossed out to go into my kitchen!

Oh, so sorry on that. Last winter we saw a mouse running through the kitchen and I flipped. Me and OH went on the attack, but couldn't catch it. We are pretty sure we suffocated it with Raid, though, since we know it was hiding behind the stove. It somehow got out, and we found it dead in the basement a day later. It was disgusting. We went out and bought all these sticky traps and mostly they caught dust and particulate but one day, one of the ones that had been there for months finally had a mouse on it when I woke. I flipped. OH went and killed it. It was horrid! We've put more sticky traps down and nothing since. I know they're small mice, but I'm way freaked by it. Landlord needs to fix a gap between the wall and floor before this winter! 

:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> He grabbed us a tablet a few weeks back, too, google nexus, but at this point, for whatever reason, I have barely any interest in it. Okay, it's actually closer to no interest at all. Haha.
> 
> Oh, Jaz, I am looking at the google nexus for my mom. I want her to have something to skype with me since she's more than 1000 miles away, and she's never used a computer so I was hoping she'd see it as a big, more functional phone. If you get the opportunity to try Skype out, please let me know!Click to expand...

I assume it can do Skype. I'll give it a shot, as I use Skype on a daily basis to talk to my mom (she's in Europe) and the rest of the family.


----------



## Jazavac

As for degrees... I have both bachelor and masters degree in journalism, public relations and mass communication. Plus the lower level credentials relating to graphic design, plus some additional more or less formal paperwork showing competence in arts (painting/drawing). Right now, out of sheer boredom (hell, misery, actually), I'm in grad school, again, this time going for a degree in Technical Communication. :shrug:

I work in customer service right now because... well, I have no clue why, it was a job that wanted me, I suppose. I have not yet found anyone here in our little American town to be interested in my work experience, as well as educational background. I've applied to positions 150% matching my profile, yet they hired someone else, usually local (or at least American). I've no issues with the english language, or even a weird accent. Every once in a while people mistake me for someone from Germany (??!?!). 

Last job I interviewed for made me really mad. The company I work for was looking to hire a PR specialist. I matched every single requirement, and had even more to offer (10+ years of journalism/PR work, plus all the school-related stuff). Instead of me, they took a girl with some experience as a news anchor. What in the world??!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jaz, that sucks! OH is Arab, so he has a time of it, too. Especially if he uses his real name on applications. But, yeah, small town America has to be the worst for xenophobes. Why are you living in Minnesota, anyhow? Just curious. Sounds too cold to me. lol! You know, California is quite nice, and diverse!


----------



## MommaBarry

Just got back from the docs, had a good appointment. Measuring right on and have gained a total of 29lbs...eek. 

As for the crampy feeling I just asked my doc about this today and he said its ligament stretching (although I think it feels more like cramps then stretching). However when I asked him about BH because Im getting them alot more often and they are getting very uncomfortable, he said that if I have 5 or more an hour I am to call them right away. 

He also doesnt think Im going to make it to my c-section date since DS came early. He said usually when the first is born early, the second comes even sooner :shock: He said as long as we can keep her in there to at least 35/36 weeks he will be happy. Ummmm, im not ready for her to be here just yet!! Talk about a wake-up call!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Just got back from the docs, had a good appointment. Measuring right on and have gained a total of 29lbs...eek.
> 
> As for the crampy feeling I just asked my doc about this today and he said its ligament stretching (although I think it feels more like cramps then stretching). However when I asked him about BH because Im getting them alot more often and they are getting very uncomfortable, he said that if I have 5 or more an hour I am to call them right away.
> 
> He also doesnt think Im going to make it to my c-section date since DS came early. He said usually when the first is born early, the second comes even sooner :shock: He said as long as we can keep her in there to at least 35/36 weeks he will be happy. Ummmm, im not ready for her to be here just yet!! Talk about a wake-up call!


I'm getting lots of BH. If I get up or even change positions rapidly I get one. I could track them, but I'm sure I'm hitting 5 an hour when I'm getting up and down a lot. I read online that that's not too abnormal, but now I'm a little concerned reading your doc's recommendation. :/ My mom doesn't think I'm going to make it to my due date, either, since I came 3 weeks early she's convinced that I'm going to be early, too, since my bump is giant. I hope she's right. 37 weeks sounds good to me! But, yeah, I am not really ready, either. I need to get the house in order, etc. I think I'm going to stop working at the end of September and make sure I've got everything in order.


----------



## SarahDiener

lillio said:


> urgh woke up this morning seriously thinking I was on fire, heartburn is KILLING me!! Nothing is helping so I'm off to grumpily walk the dog x

Me too :'( I just got medicine, hope it goes away... I've had it for the last 9 hours...



SpringerS said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting BH that feels like the stomach cramps you get when you have the runs. Not nice. Irregular, but usually when I get up in the morning and just after eating (or drinking more than 2 large glasses of anything).
> 
> I had vicious cramps and diarrhoea all last night, lots of nausea too. I thought I might have food poisoning but apparently it also happens to some women when the baby starts to drop. And my bump feels a bit lower today than normal. It's not poking out from under my ribs any more, it's an inch or two down. I don't know if that's because I'm still a dehydrated from last night or baby has started working his way lower.Click to expand...

Awww, our poor tummies :(
I didn't know they could drop this early??? :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

> He also doesnt think Im going to make it to my c-section date since DS came early. He said usually when the first is born early, the second comes even sooner He said as long as we can keep her in there to at least 35/36 weeks he will be happy. Ummmm, im not ready for her to be here just yet!! Talk about a wake-up call!

That's interesting, my elder sister was born at 32 weeks but my mum made it to full term with me :flower:

Re braxton hicks I have so many at night. Sometimes they are as frequent as every 5 mins, and very painful. I was actually admitted to hospital with them last week, but it didn't led to true labour! X


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> Jaz, that sucks! OH is Arab, so he has a time of it, too. Especially if he uses his real name on applications. But, yeah, small town America has to be the worst for xenophobes. Why are you living in Minnesota, anyhow? Just curious. Sounds too cold to me. lol! You know, California is quite nice, and diverse!

My husband is from here, right this little (shitty) town. :lol: So for now, we're stuck. I mean, it should be a really nice place for a small child, but we'll probably have to reconsider things in a few years. DH has a really good job here, too, that he likes, so that's not helping our decision to move elsehwere. My job pays a decent amount, way more than it should, actually, but it's making me feel pretty damn stupid. :lol:

We kind of plan to move to Europe eventually. No idea where as of yet.


----------



## Bookity

MommaBarry said:


> He also doesnt think Im going to make it to my c-section date since DS came early. He said usually when the first is born early, the second comes even sooner :shock: He said as long as we can keep her in there to at least 35/36 weeks he will be happy. Ummmm, im not ready for her to be here just yet!! Talk about a wake-up call!

I really hope that's not true! DD came at 36+2, she was fine, but I don't know what to expect if this one arrives even earlier! I'm not really expecting to make it to 40, but certainly I hope to pass 37!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well according to the NICU dr I talked to last night, 35 weeks and on you are pretty good to go.


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm not looking to go overdue, but I guess it's all up to the LO!


----------



## SpringerS

SarahDiener said:


> I didn't know they could drop this early??? :thumbup:

Neither did I, but it turns out that once the baby is settled in position they can start dropping into the pelvis. This is early but not unusually so and it's more common for first pregnancies to drop fairly early but not really any indication of when you'll give birth. I definitely look noticeably different today than I have for the last while. Up until yesterday my bump was coming bursting out from my rib cage and was hard as rock to touch. Today it's more of a gentle slope from my ribs and is all squishy to touch. I don't get the usual hard feeling of the sac until about 2-3 inches down and my belly button has gone from being an outey to being mostly flat and slightly inward again. 

But maybe I'm still a bit dehydrated, I've been drinking constantly all day but I still have constant dry-mouth. I can't really describe just how much liquid I lost last night and any time I tried drinking I was having to dash straight back to the bathroom within 10 minutes. So if it's dehydration my amniotic fluid might need some replenishing(?) so I could be as big as ever tomorrow. I don't think the baby feels like he is in a different place though. His nuzzles and punches definitely don't feel any lower down. I hope I don't drop any more for another 8 days as I have a 4d scan booked for next Saturday and I'd love to be able to see his face rather than his head wedged into my pelvis.:wacko: (Though the scan place was really nice and said they wouldn't charge me if they can't get a good picture.)


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh that's nice that they said that. 
And wow! I hope mine drops soon, I'm not enjoying this reflux, and I'm sure it has to do with the baby in my organs...

Sorry you had such a bad night :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've been nesting too! It really pees me off my OH is worse at keeping tidy than my boys! So am constantly cleaning up after him :( I really wanna sort this lounge out but am absolutely knackered! Dunno why :shrug: 

Also, just found out I need to start a uni module in October or I lose my cheaper fees ..... great!


----------



## Bookity

Thanks, someone who was due the day after me went into labor like 10/11 days before I did, her little one was born at 34 weeks and I don't know how many days, she took her home the day after my daughter was born. I just don't want that for number two.


----------



## A_K_and_K

Ladies, what are Braxton Hicks like?? I swear I have not had ANY this entire pregnancy.

The last week though I noticed in the evening I get a dull ache reallllly low down, sort of under the bottom of the pregnancy 'pooch' and it feels kind of crampy (like period cramps). But it's more achey and it lasts for a little while; not the sort of "my stomach gets rock hard for a brief moment" like I've been reading.

I feel clueless!:wacko:


----------



## SarahDiener

That sounds like it too, some people it's hurts and others it doesnt. It can be anywhere on your uterus as well.


----------



## Jazavac

I think what you've been feeling is just pressure pain of some sort. I've not had BH either, I think. Or, they do come only right after sex, actually, unless that contraction of the whole abdoben is, in fact, something else.

As far as the bump goes, I'm carrying pretty low, according to other people. I have to admit I have no clue.

Here's a bump picture, this am, 29w0d:

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/295172_10151148463893491_1765636677_n.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mommab ... we got told the second always comes earlier too ........ well Henry didn't - he decided to go 6 days overdue and even then he only came out because he was a porker and too big to grow anymore :haha: A lot of people I knows second came later too :shrug:


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Whats the chances of a 2nd being born early if first was early?


----------



## Wandering

Lovely bump Jazavac!

So its my baby shower tommorow girls and ive been spending the evening trying on all my dresses trying to find one that still fits. These two are the only two that still fit and i was wondering if you could all help me decide because i dont know which one to wear! I think i prefer the purple one but OH prefers the gold one :shrug: What do you guys think?

Sorry about the underwear hanging on the radiator :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo (22).jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 19









photo (23).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Purple one x


----------



## Beankeeper

I like the purple one, very pretty!


----------



## phineas

I agree purple def!


----------



## No1showgirl

Purple!! Why do men always get it wrong.... :)


----------



## lillio

the purple for sure! x


----------



## Bookity

Definitely the purple one!


----------



## tabitha561

I like the first one! I think the second one doesnt make you look as pregnant.. :) The first one is really cute!


----------



## Sproutlet

The purple one is really pretty so gets my vote xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

A_K_and_K said:


> Ladies, what are Braxton Hicks like?? I swear I have not had ANY this entire pregnancy.
> 
> The last week though I noticed in the evening I get a dull ache reallllly low down, sort of under the bottom of the pregnancy 'pooch' and it feels kind of crampy (like period cramps). But it's more achey and it lasts for a little while; not the sort of "my stomach gets rock hard for a brief moment" like I've been reading.
> 
> I feel clueless!:wacko:

Oh, I've been having these a ton starting this week. Usually after getting up. I get up, and all of a sudden it feels like I can't fully extend, belly is too tight. It feels just tight and a bit uncomfortable. Then, when I press on it I can feel the entire uterus is rock-hard. Now, it's usually hard-ish anyhow, but only rock-hard wherever baby is located. But, with the BH it is solid the whole mass. If you think you might be having one, press around and see if it's super tight everywhere. :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jaz, your bump is really growing! Looking good. :) 

Wandering... well, I'm not into the second one at all, personally. Go with the one you like, OH's don't know. lol!


----------



## MedievalGrad

oh_so_blessed said:


> MedievalGrad said:
> 
> 
> I forgot one other thing from my appointment yesterday: I have gained 15 pounds total, 4 of them in the last 1 month and a few days since our last appointment. So my doctor says, "Well, no changes to your diet and exercise are needed at the MOMENT." As if I was borderline or something. I really like my doctor in general, I just felt like she was being way too cautious when I think I've been really good about nutrition.
> 
> Well, I'm up 45 lbs pre-pregnancy, so a lot more than you. They say they aren't "concerned" because my sugars were good, but they always say stuff about low carbs, etc. I'm sorry, but I'm not drinking soda all day or eating candy between meals. I'm not about to make some big effort at a low-carb diet. They can stuff it. lol! :haha:Click to expand...

Low-carb?!? In my opinion, that's not a very healthy diet even when you're NOT pregnant!! Your body needs whole grains! I guess I could understand if the doctor said "don't eat as many simple carbs like doughnuts and cake" but just to suggest low-carb sounds like a TERRIBLE idea to me! :nope:


----------



## MommaBarry

Purple one for sure!! It looks darling on you!

Jaz you look adorable!! I love your shirt!!

A_K imagine a charlie horse, only in your abdomen and it doesnt always hurt. I get the low down crampy feeling and then my abdomen becomes rock hard. But sometimes its not my entire abdomen, its just part of it. It doesnt last long and they dont always hurt. I never noticed them with my first. This time I am definetly more sensitive to them.

Ive been keeping track and am only having 3 an hour. So thats good :thumbup:


----------



## 1eighty

PURPLE!

And I'm getting off lightly... just had my 8th BH of the day o.0


----------



## MedievalGrad

I also vote for the purple one! Way cuter!

My feet HURT. I don't even think I've been on my feet all day! Went grocery shopping, did some work at my department, picked up books at the library, sitting down now, why so sore, feet?! Lol.


----------



## Jazavac

I vote for purple!


And for low-carb diet, too. Haha.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Def the purple one! :)


----------



## Wandering

Thanks girls!


----------



## phineas

I got my first cold :( so sick! My throat and nose all buggered up! Mean ass DS spreading his germs giving me kisses lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol what are these kids like hey ... passing on their germs whilst trying ot be nice to mummy :haha: 


I've got heaaaaaartburn!!!! Really bad this week and no amount of Gaviscon is touching it :(


----------



## Wandering

Ive got it too! Only just started this week and its horrible :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MedievalGrad said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MedievalGrad said:
> 
> 
> I forgot one other thing from my appointment yesterday: I have gained 15 pounds total, 4 of them in the last 1 month and a few days since our last appointment. So my doctor says, "Well, no changes to your diet and exercise are needed at the MOMENT." As if I was borderline or something. I really like my doctor in general, I just felt like she was being way too cautious when I think I've been really good about nutrition.
> 
> Well, I'm up 45 lbs pre-pregnancy, so a lot more than you. They say they aren't "concerned" because my sugars were good, but they always say stuff about low carbs, etc. I'm sorry, but I'm not drinking soda all day or eating candy between meals. I'm not about to make some big effort at a low-carb diet. They can stuff it. lol! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Low-carb?!? In my opinion, that's not a very healthy diet even when you're NOT pregnant!! Your body needs whole grains! I guess I could understand if the doctor said "don't eat as many simple carbs like doughnuts and cake" but just to suggest low-carb sounds like a TERRIBLE idea to me! :nope:Click to expand...

No, they didn't suggest Atkins diet or anything, but they said I should try to eat more protein-rich food, and cut down on bread and carbs. In any case, not on a diet so don't care much for their opinion. I'm an educated woman, I can make my own dietary choices. :p


----------



## MedievalGrad

oh_so_blessed said:


> MedievalGrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MedievalGrad said:
> 
> 
> I forgot one other thing from my appointment yesterday: I have gained 15 pounds total, 4 of them in the last 1 month and a few days since our last appointment. So my doctor says, "Well, no changes to your diet and exercise are needed at the MOMENT." As if I was borderline or something. I really like my doctor in general, I just felt like she was being way too cautious when I think I've been really good about nutrition.
> 
> Well, I'm up 45 lbs pre-pregnancy, so a lot more than you. They say they aren't "concerned" because my sugars were good, but they always say stuff about low carbs, etc. I'm sorry, but I'm not drinking soda all day or eating candy between meals. I'm not about to make some big effort at a low-carb diet. They can stuff it. lol! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Low-carb?!? In my opinion, that's not a very healthy diet even when you're NOT pregnant!! Your body needs whole grains! I guess I could understand if the doctor said "don't eat as many simple carbs like doughnuts and cake" but just to suggest low-carb sounds like a TERRIBLE idea to me! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> No, they didn't suggest Atkins diet or anything, but they said I should try to eat more protein-rich food, and cut down on bread and carbs. In any case, not on a diet so don't care much for their opinion. I'm an educated woman, I can make my own dietary choices. :pClick to expand...

Yeah, I would be really peeved if my doctor said to lay off the bread!! I couldn't survive!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

That's just it. I'm not at all peeved. I am eating normally, all bloodwork and vital signs for me and baby have been stellar... aside from the thousand BH per day we're doing great, and you'd be hard-pressed to tell me that's diet as I'm plenty hydrated. Basically I have 4 midwives that I rotate through. They are all kind about it, but mention the weight gain and carbs each one of them each time, and each time I give them the unconcerned look and they drop it as they don't seem to be particularly concerned, either, they are just doing their jobs. :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Short OH rant: 

So, ever since "the incident" things have been touchy with us. He'll treat me nice, then coldly, and today when I called him on it he said "good". So, when I got home I paid him no mind. He then smiled and called me "a selfish a-hole". No reason given, because there is nothing he could possibly put behind that, he just did it because he wants attention. I've got his number. He's such a child. So I told him to shut it and not talk to me. All night since then he's wandered in my room with his little smerk trying to talk to me. Seriously? Do you not get that you ruined any hope of having any interaction with me today? Then most recently he requests "access to the baby"... yeah, no. Baby is in my belly and I want nothing to do with you so move on. The nerve! He has NO idea how hard it is to be pregnant. I got home from a 90 degree heat wave exhausted, struggling with BH contractions and just plain not needing grief from him. But, he dished it out. You know, yeah, thanks for sweeping a bit in the house and all, but watch your mouth, you want attention there are other ways to go about it... like apologizing for being a jerk! 

end rant.


----------



## SarahDiener

MedievalGrad said:


> I also vote for the purple one! Way cuter!
> 
> My feet HURT. I don't even think I've been on my feet all day! Went grocery shopping, did some work at my department, picked up books at the library, sitting down now, why so sore, feet?! Lol.

My heels are always killing me lately :(

Purple! The seam on the other one goes along you belly, like someone else said, it doesnt makes you not look pregnant!

I think reflux is going to be my norm from now on...


----------



## lillio

My DH pointed out to me that I have been drinking 2 liters of milk... PER DAY! I hadn't noticed! That's how bad the heartburn is lol! He felt he had to say something when he came home and I was on the sofa swigging from my SECOND 2 litre carton of the day! It's skim milk so can't be that bad right?! Can you overdose on milk lol?!

I hear ya with the sore feet, if I wear really flat pumps I feel it so bad... I must be getting heavy lol x


----------



## SarahDiener

I can only fit two pairs of shoes now :( My sneakers and my DH's flip flops!!!:D 
Oh milk helps with heart burn? maybe that's why I've been feeling like it... hmmmm!
I don't think you can drink too much milk as long as you're not just drinking/eating too much in general. Although sometimes people get rashes from drinking like a litre... so...:shrug:


----------



## Themonkey

I don't think one can over dose on dairy but it could cause constipation :/


----------



## MrsBertie

I think you should be OK drinking milk so long as it isn't full fat! Its all fluid and its not as if it has caffeeine or anything in it!

I totally can't keep up with all these posts, I check back in every few days when I have time and there always seems to have been like 2-300 more replies lol!


----------



## Coleey

Wow, that's a lot of milk! :haha: xx


----------



## BUGaBOO

Why wouldn't it be ok to drink full fat milk? I avoid skim milk and only drink full fat. I avoid all low fat products as generally low fat = high sugar


----------



## Beankeeper

Skimmed milk doesn't have any added sugar?! It has all the calcium of full fat but without the fat. I can't imagine drinking 2 litres of full fat, that would be too much fat for your daily intake surely?


----------



## SarahDiener

Trim or low fat is different from skim. Skim milk they take the top layer of fat off along with the nutrients. The other sort which is probably what you are actually drinking is what people should drink. They remove the fat another way without taking out the other nutrients.. Full fat or at least 3.5% milk is actually too much fat to be drinking in a healthy diet. It's good to avoid low fat things as they are mostly shit, have lots of sugar in them or just other crap. But low fat milk is actually good. Also no added sugar:). 

Anyway, dh bought me an IPad:) which I'm writing on now!!!!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> Skimmed milk doesn't have any added sugar?! It has all the calcium of full fat but without the fat. I can't imagine drinking 2 litres of full fat, that would be too much fat for your daily intake surely?

Correct, skim milk does not have added sugar. They just take out the fat. Maybe she's thinking of that "low fat chocolate milk" which is low-fat milk with tons of added sugar. 

I love whole milk, but 2L a day would be way too much saturated fat for anyone's diet to be healthy. I usually drink about a cup of whole and a cup of skim per day. 

... 

As to the heartburn, I get it with no anticipation. I can eat jalapenos and be fine, and eat a plum and get heartburn. There is just no rhyme or reason. :shrug:

--- 

As to the feet, yeah, I only fit my crocs and keens, my running shoes are now too small even, and my other flip flops are too small, too. I'm guessing this size change is permanent?:( :dohh:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

BUGaBOO said:


> Why wouldn't it be ok to drink full fat milk? I avoid skim milk and only drink full fat. I avoid all low fat products as generally low fat = high sugar

I answered above on Bean's comment about why skim is better for large quantities, but I wanted to say that I'm with you in general. I don't really pay attention to fat intake. Remember the margarine era (idk your age) when they tried to make everyone believe that butter was bad and margarine was good. Turns out that margarine is loaded up with trans-fats, which out body can't process and which lead to more problems than saturated fats. :dohh: Also, the body needs fats, so people that are on a no-fat diet really scare me. My labmate is a slight woman that eats a high-carb/sugar, low-to-no-fat diet. You'd think as a chemist she'd have looked into why this is a bad call. :shrug:


----------



## phineas

Omg I'm so sick! I never get sick! My whole body physically aches from it! Off to get a bottle of olbas oil and paracetamol and a can of cold coke to cheer me up! 

Shhh talking bout milk! I would love an ice cold glass of it now but cause my taste buds are buggered up, when I tried I nealy got sick! :( day for the couch and being cosy I think!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> Omg I'm so sick! I never get sick! My whole body physically aches from it! Off to get a bottle of olbas oil and paracetamol and a can of cold coke to cheer me up!
> 
> Shhh talking bout milk! I would love an ice cold glass of it now but cause my taste buds are buggered up, when I tried I nealy got sick! :( day for the couch and being cosy I think!

Oh, dear, sick how? Flu sick? How's your temperature? So sorry to hear you're not well, Phin. I hate being sick! :nope:


----------



## BUGaBOO

oh_so_blessed said:


> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be ok to drink full fat milk? I avoid skim milk and only drink full fat. I avoid all low fat products as generally low fat = high sugar
> 
> I answered above on Bean's comment about why skim is better for large quantities, but I wanted to say that I'm with you in general. I don't really pay attention to fat intake. Remember the margarine era (idk your age) when they tried to make everyone believe that butter was bad and margarine was good. Turns out that margarine is loaded up with trans-fats, which out body can't process and which lead to more problems than saturated fats. :dohh: Also, the body needs fats, so people that are on a no-fat diet really scare me. My labmate is a slight woman that eats a high-carb/sugar, low-to-no-fat diet. You'd think as a chemist she'd have looked into why this is a bad call. :shrug:Click to expand...

Don't want to get into a diet debate but after doing a considerable amount of my own research I am very much a low carb advocate and dot really buy the whole low fat dogma. I hate when Mum buys chemical laden low fat spreads, low fat yoghurt loaded with sugar and other 'diet' foods and thinks they're healthy just because that's what she's been told to believe. I'm always being scorned for only eating butter and full fat products yet my cholesterol has improved drastically- increased, yes, but the ratios of good to bad which are what count (not the overall total) have improved. I followed Atkins for over 2 years and will go back to eating that way after breastfeeding as I've never looked or felt better. I've been eating a standard diet throughout the pregnancy and feel generally yucky sluggish and bloated because of it :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

BUGaBOO said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be ok to drink full fat milk? I avoid skim milk and only drink full fat. I avoid all low fat products as generally low fat = high sugar
> 
> I answered above on Bean's comment about why skim is better for large quantities, but I wanted to say that I'm with you in general. I don't really pay attention to fat intake. Remember the margarine era (idk your age) when they tried to make everyone believe that butter was bad and margarine was good. Turns out that margarine is loaded up with trans-fats, which out body can't process and which lead to more problems than saturated fats. :dohh: Also, the body needs fats, so people that are on a no-fat diet really scare me. My labmate is a slight woman that eats a high-carb/sugar, low-to-no-fat diet. You'd think as a chemist she'd have looked into why this is a bad call. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to get into a diet debate but after doing a considerable amount of my own research I am very much a low carb advocate and dot really buy the whole low fat dogma. I hate when Mum buys chemical laden low fat spreads, low fat yoghurt loaded with sugar and other 'diet' foods and thinks they're healthy just because that's what she's been told to believe. I'm always being scorned for only eating butter and full fat products yet my cholesterol has improved drastically- increased, yes, but the ratios of good to bad which are what count (not the overall total) have improved. I followed Atkins for over 2 years and will go back to eating that way after breastfeeding as I've never looked or felt better. I've been eating a standard diet throughout the pregnancy and feel generally yucky sluggish and bloated because of it :(Click to expand...

My boss is on Atkins right now. That really can't be healthy. He doesn't even eat vegetables because they are carbs. Obviously you feel strongly, so does he, but I personally think everything in moderation. My boss eats just meat, eggs and cheese, which I think is terribly unhealthy sounding without the inclusion of fruits and veggies. My coworker eats just salad and bread, which also seems terribly unhealthy to me. I'm no dietician, but I think diversity in food is important. All that said... your body, your choice. :) 

In any case, I am with you on the low-fat butter and sugared low-fat yogurt. I always use real butter or olive oil, and whole fat yogurt with real fruit and sometimes honey if I've got a sweet tooth. 

Cheers,


----------



## phineas

Thanks oh so! Ye flu sick! Temp up a bit but nothing to worry bout, just feel so achy and exhausted! The joys of preg, I went from scrubbing the house yest to barely being able to move today! Just took some paracetamol, it took the edge off the aches thank god! Preg really does lower the immune system I'm known for not getting sick now I'm really sick :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phin - Hope you feel better :hugs:

Oh_so - Your OH is being a complete willy - I really hope he changes for you when the baby gets here, because it's stressful now for you, but wait until you have a baby to look after too :(

Weight wise - I got told to avoid carbs by my midwife to avoid another big baby BUT, I didn't really eat a lot of carbs with him (just craved takeaways) .. and to be honest, don't have many carbs with her either ... I don't think :shrug: Just a lot of chocolate ... DAMN craving!!!! 

And milk - me and my other half use the Green milk which is skimmed?? My boys are on the full fat milk it's recommended children only have full fat stuff - they go through 18 pints a WEEK!!!!! I'm constantly buying milk for them :dohh: lol For heartburn, I just chomp on rennies all day or down Gaviscon bottles :haha:


----------



## skweek35

hi ladies, 
Ok I'm not even going to try catching up on all the missed chit-chat over the last 3 days! Just too many pages. 

Phineas - :hugs: hope you are feeling better soon! 

AFM - had a rough few days with very little sleep - blinkin insomnia!! Night before last I landed up having about 3 hours broken sleep! 
Also been a bit of a spending spree - bought all the big furniture for the nursery. Just waiting for it all to be delivered now. DF is fetching the moses basket from his parents tomorrow, then the washing marathon starts again. 
So clearing her room is even more urgent, esp seeing that I'm back at work on Tuesday for about 4 or 5 weeks. 
Also been really busy sorting out our wedding invitations! Have designed and made a mock up of our invitation. Have also ordered all the bits and bobs needed to make all invitations. Can see its going to be a case of weekends and evenings will be spent making invites from now on.


----------



## phineas

Ok we all know eating to make u feel better doesn't work, but doing it while preg just makes u feel so icky and sick and prob will bring on heartburn cause ur so stuffed u need to lie down! Lesson learned? Def! 

Sk how long until ur wedding? Enjoy making ur invites! We too got our Moses basket, not sure if I really like it tbh cause its a rocking one (I wanted a steady one!) but hell I'm only borrowing it so who am I to give out! I also found a smaller version of a throw for a bed to use as a pram blanket! Love it so much and was so easier to get a gender neutral colour cause it's not actually a baby blanket! We had one for DS but it was Disney green, but love this one more! 

Bad to say its actually the first blanket I've bought it's so hard to find neutral blankets bar white!


----------



## 1eighty

My 2c time!!!

Full fat milk is still a low-fat "food", as it is only 4% fat. My doc put me on a 5% fat diet when I was in Uni - I could eat anything I wanted as long as the fat content of the day was 5% of total intake or less. Nightmare, not fun, but did produce results... I lost so much weight people thought I was terminally ill. The irony there was, even looking as ill as I did, I was still technically "overweight". If my BMI gets anywhere close to 25, it just looks baaaaaaaad.

Anyhoo, I've been drinking a buttload of milk, skimmed or semi-skimmed (whatever we can get, really), and I think it's for 2 reasons: to calm the heartburn, and because the pills I take for the heartburn aren't the Tums anymore, so they're not a calcium supplement. I think the milk thing is partially satisfying a craving for easily accessible calcium, and partially soothing the heartburn.

And jeeeez, oh_so... time to change the locks!


----------



## BUGaBOO

oh_so_blessed said:


> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be ok to drink full fat milk? I avoid skim milk and only drink full fat. I avoid all low fat products as generally low fat = high sugar
> 
> I answered above on Bean's comment about why skim is better for large quantities, but I wanted to say that I'm with you in general. I don't really pay attention to fat intake. Remember the margarine era (idk your age) when they tried to make everyone believe that butter was bad and margarine was good. Turns out that margarine is loaded up with trans-fats, which out body can't process and which lead to more problems than saturated fats. :dohh: Also, the body needs fats, so people that are on a no-fat diet really scare me. My labmate is a slight woman that eats a high-carb/sugar, low-to-no-fat diet. You'd think as a chemist she'd have looked into why this is a bad call. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to get into a diet debate but after doing a considerable amount of my own research I am very much a low carb advocate and dot really buy the whole low fat dogma. I hate when Mum buys chemical laden low fat spreads, low fat yoghurt loaded with sugar and other 'diet' foods and thinks they're healthy just because that's what she's been told to believe. I'm always being scorned for only eating butter and full fat products yet my cholesterol has improved drastically- increased, yes, but the ratios of good to bad which are what count (not the overall total) have improved. I followed Atkins for over 2 years and will go back to eating that way after breastfeeding as I've never looked or felt better. I've been eating a standard diet throughout the pregnancy and feel generally yucky sluggish and bloated because of it :(Click to expand...
> 
> My boss is on Atkins right now. That really can't be healthy. He doesn't even eat vegetables because they are carbs. Obviously you feel strongly, so does he, but I personally think everything in moderation. My boss eats just meat, eggs and cheese, which I think is terribly unhealthy sounding without the inclusion of fruits and veggies. My coworker eats just salad and bread, which also seems terribly unhealthy to me. I'm no dietician, but I think diversity in food is important. All that said... your body, your choice. :)
> 
> In any case, I am with you on the low-fat butter and sugared low-fat yogurt. I always use real butter or olive oil, and whole fat yogurt with real fruit and sometimes honey if I've got a sweet tooth.
> 
> Cheers,Click to expand...

No veg? That's ridiculous! Sounds like he is doing his own version of low carb, not really Atkins as veg makes up such a high proportion of Atkins - especially the lower carb veg like cauli, broccoli, leafy greens etc. For example, instead of using normal pizza base, I make cauliflower pizza crust (it can be done!) instead of lasagna sheets, I use thin slices of eggplant (aubergine) instead of spaghetti I use zucchini ribbons, instead of biscuit base for cheesecake I use almond meal and crushed nuts. Veg is used to substitute all starchy, floury things - nobody can argue that's unhealthy. 

Anyway I can't really talk, I've been a bit fat pig this whole pregnancy! Just eating what I feel like, when I feel like it :dohh:


----------



## MommaBarry

You ladies are killing me with the milk talk!! I am looove milk, it hates me back :nope: I am lactose sensitive. I can have cheese, yougurt, ice cream (in moderation) but milk is a no-no. Full, skim, 2% none of it agrees with my tummy and makes me very.....well lets just say the second it goes in, it comes back out :blush:

So the hurricane has hit here in the mid-west (cant really call it a hurricane when there are no oceans around us) but it has rained non-stop for 24 hours! I dont want to complain we really need it, but I had plans with another mom to take our sons to the park and play. All my other friends have been flaking out on me so I made a new friend with a single child the same age as mine (my OH co-workers wife) Looks like those plans are cancelled. :nope: Guess OH and I will arrange closets instead, he is going to be so thirlled (very much sarcasm there lol)


----------



## MedievalGrad

MommaBarry said:


> You ladies are killing me with the milk talk!! I am looove milk, it hates me back :nope: I am lactose sensitive. I can have cheese, yougurt, ice cream (in moderation) but milk is a no-no. Full, skim, 2% none of it agrees with my tummy and makes me very.....well lets just say the second it goes in, it comes back out :blush:
> 
> So the hurricane has hit here in the mid-west (cant really call it a hurricane when there are no oceans around us) but it has rained non-stop for 24 hours! I dont want to complain we really need it, but I had plans with another mom to take our sons to the park and play. All my other friends have been flaking out on me so I made a new friend with a single child the same age as mine (my OH co-workers wife) Looks like those plans are cancelled. :nope: Guess OH and I will arrange closets instead, he is going to be so thirlled (very much sarcasm there lol)

I haven't had real milk in ages. I usually drink soymilk, although I do eat cheese, which I craved sooooo much during the first trimester.


----------



## MommaBarry

I looooove cheese!!!! Ive never tried soymilk


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've been craving cheese too this pregnancy! nom nom! My mum said when she was pregnant with me all she craved was Cheese - so wondering if it's a more girl craving?


----------



## skweek35

phineas said:


> Ok we all know eating to make u feel better doesn't work, but doing it while preg just makes u feel so icky and sick and prob will bring on heartburn cause ur so stuffed u need to lie down! Lesson learned? Def!
> 
> Sk how long until ur wedding? Enjoy making ur invites! We too got our Moses basket, not sure if I really like it tbh cause its a rocking one (I wanted a steady one!) but hell I'm only borrowing it so who am I to give out! I also found a smaller version of a throw for a bed to use as a pram blanket! Love it so much and was so easier to get a gender neutral colour cause it's not actually a baby blanket! We had one for DS but it was Disney green, but love this one more!
> 
> Bad to say its actually the first blanket I've bought it's so hard to find neutral blankets bar white!

Wedding is set for April 6th next year! Wedding fever seems to have hit this house with vengeance! It's invites and favours all round here at the mo - well between baby stuff too! hehe 
How are your wedding plans coming along? 
We too are loaning the moses basket. Fortunately for us the moses basket fits perfectly in with the teddy bear theme in the nursery.


----------



## skweek35

I've never been a lover of milk! 
But on the cheese craving - I think you might be right Charlie! I could eat chunks of cheese all day long - esp cheese with pickled onions! :haha: 

This is making me hungry! But I don't have a block of cheese in the fridge - just grated cheese! and that just won't cut it right now! 
Hmmm maybe a packet of crisps/chips will do the trick!


----------



## MommaBarry

It could be Charlie!!! I have been craving spicy cheese...on EVERYTHING!!! :haha: No wonder I have heartburn all the time. But the last few days I have been craving chocolate doughnuts and garlic stuffed olives. Not together of course lol


----------



## skweek35

oohhh chocolate donuts - now we are talking!!! drool!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Pickeld Onions?!? Ive never had them but that would go great with my garlic stuffed olives. I bet OH would not come near me for days with that smell going on :rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sk we only ever have grated cheese here too .... OH always moans at me for just picking at it out of the packet ... plus eating grated cheese with your fingers is messsssy :haha: 

LOL was going to say chocolate and garlic olives ... nice combo ;)


----------



## SarahDiener

We're having fondue tonight :D Is that enough cheese for you?!


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmmmm cheese fondue ... never had cheese fondue before - what sort of foods do you dip into the cheese one?


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarah im coming to Germany!!! What time is dinner?


----------



## SpringerS

I hate you all. I'm usually a massive consumer of anything dairy but can't tolerate it at all in pregnancy. I either throw it up within half an hour of consuming it or I feel fine for a couple of hours then bloat up like a balloon and am in agony for about 6 hours as it works it's way through me ending in painful diarrhoea. Cutting it out almost completely has been the only way to get through this pregnancy. I _can not wait_ until after I give birth and can go back to eating great lumps of cheese, drinking big glasses of milk and finally trying the ice-cream that the area I moved to two weeks ago is so famous for.


----------



## SarahDiener

Lol, in about 2 hours? and mostly like potatoes and bread is what you dip! Sometimes you dip the bread first in schnapps and then in the cheese... :)
Having a salad as well is normally the way you go.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Mm, fondue sounds great! I've mostly been craving sandwiches with cheese and spaghetti piled high with mounds of cheese!


----------



## skweek35

I love cheese fondues!! So much you can do with a cheese fondue!! different veges, potatoes, bread, etc!! 

Pickle onions are just little onions that have been left to slightly soften in vinegar with some spices. Really yummy!! 
HHmmmmm chocolate olives? not sure on that one now 
I'm still hungry!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Medieval Spaghetti sounds gooood!!!! With tons of cheese!!!

Sorry springer :nope: thats exactly what milk does to me pregnant or not. I hope you get to enjoy cheese again soon!!

Dang Sarah I dont think I can make a flight in a few hours. Just remember every detail of dinner for me. I will live through you :haha:


----------



## phineas

Am I weird? I don't like cheese! I don't really eat dairy except milk on my cereal! Ha


----------



## MommaBarry

No Phin thats not weird at all. More for me :haha: My mother HATES cheese and all things dairy. The taste of it just gags her!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Lol, in about 2 hours? and mostly like potatoes and bread is what you dip! Sometimes you dip the bread first in schnapps and then in the cheese... :)
> Having a salad as well is normally the way you go.

At the fondue place I went to years back they also dipped apple slices. Just something else to consider. :D I heart cheese!


----------



## phineas

It's just summat I would never eat! I even eat my cereal dry at times! I'd gladly give u all my cheese momma lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope you don't mind but need to vent .... my MIL is a piece of work. This morning my OH told me they were coming round to get the boys. So, I text them asking what time they needed to be ready for and, could they not give them sweets/chocolate this time as I really really DO NOT LIKE IT. I was really nice, not bitchy but after hearing she gave them haribo sweets after last time, I thought they needed to know where we stood on sweets.

She gets them home and firstly, took them to Mcdonald's - which doesn't bother me TOO much cause the nuggets aren't that bad and by the sounds of it they hardly touched it. ... The in laws leave and I open the baby bag and there is an open bag of sweets in there. KNEW i could smell it on them! I'm so mad ... like literally need to punch a wall mad because it's like she's thought F you I'll do what I want and buy my grandkids sweets. It's deliberately going against my parenting and putting up a middle finger at it. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh Charlie, that's really crappy of them! What does your OH say to all their nonsense, surely he realises that that was a very deliberate thing, especially after you'd asked them not to! My mum is very lax about diet & discipline with my niece, so I'm guessing she will be with my LO too. What's weird is that she was crazy strict with us, no sweets except on special occasions, I guess they just want to spoil their grand kids, but I'd be annoyed if I'd specifically asked her not too.
Sarah, I'm jealous of your fondue! Mmmmm... Cheese!!! 
I once tried cutting out dairy as I'd been having some probs with my stomach & discovered that I'm VERY allergic to soya milk! I'd rather stick to dairy.
I find my stomach doesn't thank me if I eat a lot of stodgy carbs, like pizza, cakes, white bread. I tend to have a mixture of gluten free & 'normal' stuff, but only brown bread, no white.


----------



## CharlieKeys

OH isn't back from work yet ... but when he is he will get an earful. I'm not majorly strict but I just do not like them having sweets :( My mum said she did it on purpose to wind me up and always as a way of saying 'I'm not having you telling me what to do' ... but I can tell her what to do - I am THEIR mum. Everytime she does stuff like this it just pushes me into moving a lot closer to my mum and as far away as possible from her next May :(


----------



## Bookity

I'd be pissed if my parents or in laws didn't respect my parenting decisions. Haven't run into any issues yet.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

CharlieKeys said:


> Hope you don't mind but need to vent .... my MIL is a piece of work. This morning my OH told me they were coming round to get the boys. So, I text them asking what time they needed to be ready for and, could they not give them sweets/chocolate this time as I really really DO NOT LIKE IT. I was really nice, not bitchy but after hearing she gave them haribo sweets after last time, I thought they needed to know where we stood on sweets.
> 
> She gets them home and firstly, took them to Mcdonald's - which doesn't bother me TOO much cause the nuggets aren't that bad and by the sounds of it they hardly touched it. ... The in laws leave and I open the baby bag and there is an open bag of sweets in there. KNEW i could smell it on them! I'm so mad ... like literally need to punch a wall mad because it's like she's thought F you I'll do what I want and buy my grandkids sweets. It's deliberately going against my parenting and putting up a middle finger at it. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Not acceptable! I would not let them see them unsupervised for long enough for them to see that this was a bad call. What a shitty person to go against a mother's wishes. :growlmad:

I'm on a rampage today. OH has announced he's leaving, but on his own terms/schedule/whenever he feels like it. In the meantime he doesn't intend to find somewhere else to sleep or anything. He says he will help ready the house for the baby and then will go. I gave him a list. He's slept all day. He's a jerk. After crying my eyes out all morning I started cleaning, then took a nap, and he's still sleeping. Not to mention he screwed me today because I thought he'd picked up the car from the mechanic, but when I went to use it this morning to go to work for a research meeting it was not there. And, he still hasn't picked it up. I really don't want to go out there to the closed mechanic's lot to steal back my car all alone. I'm so frustrated I could scream!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh_So - he is treating you appallingly! :( I am SO mad for you!! Why the hell is he acting like such a douche? :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

oh_so_blessed said:


> I'm so frustrated I could scream!

:( why do people have to be such jerks?? Sorry that you have to put up with him for longer :/. :hugs:



CharlieKeys said:


> Everytime she does stuff like this it just pushes me into moving a lot closer to my mum and as far away as possible from her next May :(

This would piss my off big time!! I think though, the more you make of it the more she will do it... seems like some sort of weird power game!



oh_so_blessed said:


> At the fondue place I went to years back they also dipped apple slices. Just something else to consider. :D I heart cheese!

That sounds amazing! right up my alley :) pretty sure DH will freak out :D


----------



## Bookity

Charlie, oh_so :hugs: Wish there was something I could do for you both.


----------



## MrsEngland

ooo add me on for the 20th i'm having a little girl :D


----------



## Beankeeper

:hugs: Oh_so, it sounds like he is defo being a jerk, I'm sorry that you have to go through all this


----------



## MedievalGrad

oh_so_blessed said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind but need to vent .... my MIL is a piece of work. This morning my OH told me they were coming round to get the boys. So, I text them asking what time they needed to be ready for and, could they not give them sweets/chocolate this time as I really really DO NOT LIKE IT. I was really nice, not bitchy but after hearing she gave them haribo sweets after last time, I thought they needed to know where we stood on sweets.
> 
> She gets them home and firstly, took them to Mcdonald's - which doesn't bother me TOO much cause the nuggets aren't that bad and by the sounds of it they hardly touched it. ... The in laws leave and I open the baby bag and there is an open bag of sweets in there. KNEW i could smell it on them! I'm so mad ... like literally need to punch a wall mad because it's like she's thought F you I'll do what I want and buy my grandkids sweets. It's deliberately going against my parenting and putting up a middle finger at it. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Not acceptable! I would not let them see them unsupervised for long enough for them to see that this was a bad call. What a shitty person to go against a mother's wishes. :growlmad:
> 
> I'm on a rampage today. OH has announced he's leaving, but on his own terms/schedule/whenever he feels like it. In the meantime he doesn't intend to find somewhere else to sleep or anything. He says he will help ready the house for the baby and then will go. I gave him a list. He's slept all day. He's a jerk. After crying my eyes out all morning I started cleaning, then took a nap, and he's still sleeping. Not to mention he screwed me today because I thought he'd picked up the car from the mechanic, but when I went to use it this morning to go to work for a research meeting it was not there. And, he still hasn't picked it up. I really don't want to go out there to the closed mechanic's lot to steal back my car all alone. I'm so frustrated I could scream!Click to expand...

What a pain in the rectum! :brat: Hopefully this means he will be gone SOONER rather than LATER, though.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MedievalGrad said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind but need to vent .... my MIL is a piece of work. This morning my OH told me they were coming round to get the boys. So, I text them asking what time they needed to be ready for and, could they not give them sweets/chocolate this time as I really really DO NOT LIKE IT. I was really nice, not bitchy but after hearing she gave them haribo sweets after last time, I thought they needed to know where we stood on sweets.
> 
> She gets them home and firstly, took them to Mcdonald's - which doesn't bother me TOO much cause the nuggets aren't that bad and by the sounds of it they hardly touched it. ... The in laws leave and I open the baby bag and there is an open bag of sweets in there. KNEW i could smell it on them! I'm so mad ... like literally need to punch a wall mad because it's like she's thought F you I'll do what I want and buy my grandkids sweets. It's deliberately going against my parenting and putting up a middle finger at it. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Not acceptable! I would not let them see them unsupervised for long enough for them to see that this was a bad call. What a shitty person to go against a mother's wishes. :growlmad:
> 
> I'm on a rampage today. OH has announced he's leaving, but on his own terms/schedule/whenever he feels like it. In the meantime he doesn't intend to find somewhere else to sleep or anything. He says he will help ready the house for the baby and then will go. I gave him a list. He's slept all day. He's a jerk. After crying my eyes out all morning I started cleaning, then took a nap, and he's still sleeping. Not to mention he screwed me today because I thought he'd picked up the car from the mechanic, but when I went to use it this morning to go to work for a research meeting it was not there. And, he still hasn't picked it up. I really don't want to go out there to the closed mechanic's lot to steal back my car all alone. I'm so frustrated I could scream!Click to expand...
> 
> What a pain in the rectum! :brat: Hopefully this means he will be gone SOONER rather than LATER, though.Click to expand...

Eh, we've gone through this before. I will believe it when it actually occurs. Until then it means practically nothing. At this point I'm just hoping he starts to actually do the stuff he said he would... like cleaning the grout from the tub and building the crib. That would be helpful.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

CharlieKeys said:


> Oh_So - he is treating you appallingly! :( I am SO mad for you!! Why the hell is he acting like such a douche? :hugs:

Yeah, I have no idea what his issue is. I wish he'd figure it, though. It's terrible trying to talk to him. He acts so cold. I know he loves me, but he's got an amazing way of hiding his feelings. But, yeah, he's acting like a jerk. We did finally just go pick up the car, though. It was good he got the brakes done this week, anyhow. There is good and bad, no doubt. Some days I can only see bad, though, because it's blinding!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MrsEngland said:


> ooo add me on for the 20th i'm having a little girl :D

Welcome!


----------



## Jazavac

Aaargh. I mean, it's always so hard to catch up.

Oh_so, I'm sorry your OH is such a jerk. Hopefully he'll pull his act together, this or that way. 

I love dairy, that's one single thing I would never ever give up. I do low carb (when not pregnant), but I don't care for Atkins or any other diet/life style with a name. So far, so good. I've lost insane amounts of weight and am overall healthy. I eat low fat dairy, never skim, sometimes whole. Hate things with added sugars, but even more so those with sweeteners. So when I decide to pig out on sweet, I go for the real thing.

Our nursery walk-in closet is finished so I've been organizing and washing little baby items. Awww. (So much work, though.)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ah! Your nursery has a walk-in closet? I wish my bedroom even had one! So nice. 

I'm with you, dairy is delicious, and I am all about real sugar/honey, I can't stand the taste of sweeteners. But, I can't do low-carb. I'm a lover of good bread, and I couldn't live without my fruit. It's just not for me. Hopefully I'll be able to lose the baby weight with a normal diet. Time will tell.


----------



## Jazavac

Gahhh, I typed a post and then closed the window by mistake.

I was saying that I eat fruit, I am okay with those carbs. I also love good bread, but there's like none where I live, so if I want some, I have to bake it. Since I'm too lazy to bake all the time, I normally just don't have much of it. We also don't eat pasta but maybe once a month, same with rice and potato. We substitute those with sweet potatoes, spaghetti squash and various complex grains. But all that is from pre-pregnancy; right now I do eat a little bit more of the no-nos. I'll go back to my more strict diet once the baby is here.

As for the walk-in closet, yup, the baby gets it. It's something I've wanted all my life, but I guess the kiddo got lucky, not me. He also has the best room in the house. Our guest room has a small walk-in closet and our bedroom has a giant built-in one. The guy who built the house in 1956. had eight children so he did some insane things when it comes to storage.

Here are a couple pictures: 

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/564629_10151146573708491_883457736_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/528142_10151146573768491_1937511877_n.jpg

The rest of the nursery is still in the works. Walls are painted, floor is laid, but the furniture is still being put together. We also have no light fixtures and window treatments. I'm not sure what I want done for lighting.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wowow! I have a tiny apartment, which wouldn't be so bad if I just had some closet space. We took this place after I had been renting a house with basement and attic. I got rid of lots of stuff, etc, but didn't realize how much I'd miss storage space. I have no place for things. It's stupid. I really need closets. We have two tiny itsy bitsy closets for the whole place, neither is a walk-in, of course. :/


----------



## Jazavac

I guess that's one of the good things about living in a tiny town - real estate is (was) so stupidly cheap, that we ended up with about 3000 square feet on three levels and wherever I turn, there's storage. It's all like some weird holiday to me, haha, because I moved to the US from a 1-million European city, where I lived in an apartment and had like NO storage space at all.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow !! Would love that much storage space ... we also live in a smallish 2 bed flat (in May we'll be moving into a 3 bed house!) and it's horrible - we don't even have a garden :( But, when OH lost his job in March, we had to live with the in laws for a while and we picked the first place we saw to rent. Couldn't stand living there any longer lol


----------



## SarahDiener

We have no storage, Germans don't do it :/ In fact they don't leave anything in the house that they can't take with them. IE: kitchens... they take the whole thing with them and just leave an empty room :O


----------



## Beankeeper

I could definitely do with extra storage! We bought our 2 bed flat back in 2008 (just before the recession - d'oh!), and have gradually don't it up to have functional storage, it still has a way to go though. 
Hoping to move in the next couple of years so that LO will have more space to play, and a garden that's their own (ours is shared with other flats).


----------



## SarahDiener

I'd love to get our own house :(


TMI TIME!!

Ok ladies, every time I got to the doctor he does a swab, so I know I don't have an infection or anything. But... since having for much discharge from pregnancy, I've notice I'm a bit smelly...in that area... any ideas how to get rid of it???? I was considering trying to yogurt thing.


----------



## phineas

Def try the yoghurt Sarah! I had an off smell too was so paranoid. Did the yoghurt thing and it got rid of it! Its taken bout a week for my normal pregnancy discharge to come back I was just very wet feeling after doing the yoghurt! Can't hurt to try the yoghurt! 

Any one else's ms back? Ive woken the last few mornings feelin sick but puked this morning :( dunno if it's just cause ive the flu but have a feeling it's my ms returned!


----------



## SarahDiener

Thanks! I'm going to try it 

I hear it's quite normal for MS to come back in 3rd tri :( hopefully it's only a little bit for you :hugs:


----------



## lillio

yep, me! my MS never went completely but I've been feeling really yucky the last few days, tired, nauseous and today a little bit crampy, like AF is about to start :( I've gone for a lie down x


----------



## phineas

Lillio :hugs: mine went at like 16 weeks but def think its back! I feel so rough, I'm starving but every time I try eat I've to run to the loo to chuck it, and on top of that I just had my first ever nose bleed from blowing my nose so much! Ugh seriously! Was hoping I'd wake up feeling better not worse!


----------



## Wandering

Hi ladies! I had my baby shower yesterday and had such a wonderful time :) Was sort of dreading it a bit because I hate hosting things but all my friends made it so special! Wasnt expecting any gifts either but I got so much stuff, including loads of lovely home made blankets. My close girl friends even all chipped in and got me a really expensive charm bracelet with a baby charm on. Im one lucky girl! Just thought id attach a few pics for you all :) 

As for MS I got it really badly in the first stages of pregnancy but it dissapeared completely at 20 weeks thankgod. I think the last time I threw up was the morning of my 20 week scan actually! But i can feel it slowly creeping back too :wacko: It only seems to be when ive been on my feet for too long though, so i think its just my body's way of telling me to take it easy. Hope your MS goes phineas, and hope you start to feel better too lillio! Think we all need to start taking it easy now we're in the home stretch!
 



Attached Files:







babyshower.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 16









DSCN8244.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 18









DSCF86336.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 14









DSCF86345.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BUGaBOO

No m/s but have been feeling fatigued like 1st tri again, especially as summer is kicking in here. 

Hubby and I had sex the other night and in the morning he was staring at my nightie - I was like 'what are you looking at?!' and looked down and there was a small wet patch on my left boob!! I was so mortified and wouldn't even look at him. It must have been cos he was (tmi) you know, playing with my nipples. So they are off limits now haha. 
Awkward!


----------



## Wandering

Haha oh god that is awkward! At least it didnt happen in public :haha: I havent had any boob leakage yet.. Not looking forward to when that happens!


----------



## Beankeeper

I've had leaky boobs since about 22 weeks but thankfully I was the first to notice so missed that awkward moment 
Wandering, glad you had a great day, sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## phineas

Wandering glad u had a fab time love the charms! Sorry ur ms seems to be poking through too, I'm hoping it's just an off day for me :( 

Bugaboo my boobs have been leaking since week 16! Oh still plays with them, he doesn't even blink at the fact that they leak! He just said it tastes sweet! Don't be embarrassed!


----------



## SarahDiener

Wandering the blankets look so pretty! Is that you OH???

No MS and no leaks really :/ My hips feel like they are going to fall off though :)


----------



## Wandering

Thankyou :) and yep thats my OH! 

Has anyone been getting any leg cramps? I always get stabbing pains in my legs at night time, not fun!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep I've started getting leg cramps if I stretch my legs out. . .I also have a what feels like broken pelvis ... an elastic band about to snap feeling on the right side of my public bone, and heartburn ... BAD heartburn! Wonder if this means she'll have lots of hair :haha: 

This pregnancy malarky is HARD! :( Looks like all us preggos are struggling now :(


----------



## Beankeeper

I've been getting the leg cramps too, and my hips kill me at night time & when I'm on my feet for a long time. I'm not too bad with heartburn but have bad reflux & regurgitation (yuck!). I've been nauseous but I think it's mainly related to the reflux.
I'm defo starting to feel more & more uncomfortable; is it wrong that I'm relieved that you girls are too? I'm sorry!


----------



## Beankeeper

I've been getting the leg cramps too, and my hips kill me at night time & when I'm on my feet for a long time. I'm not too bad with heartburn but have bad reflux & regurgitation (yuck!). I've been nauseous but I think it's mainly related to the reflux.
I'm defo starting to feel more & more uncomfortable; is it wrong that I'm relieved that you girls are too? I'm sorry!


----------



## SarahDiener

You ladies should try taking some magnesium, it totally takes my leg cramps away. I get cramps if I forget to take it for 1 day . My doctor told me to take it and it's kind of amazing. It also helps with painful BHs.


----------



## MommaBarry

Morning all!! Just catching up.

Our apartmant has no storage either. I have been going through our tiny closets trying to organize and pitch things to make room for the babies things. Thank goodness DS is willing to share his closet with his little sister so we can hand some of her clothes in there.

Wandering.....you looked so cute!! The braclet and blankets are just darling!!

Ok ladies what is the yougurt thing? I have the same issue going on :blush: part of the reason I will not BD with OH. Im hoping you just mean eating it and not sticking it in your hoo haa :rofl: Someone please fill me in :winkwink:


----------



## SarahDiener

You -can- eat it, it's supposed to help. But apparently the hoo haa is the way to go . Apparently smother it on a tampon, put it up there for 1-2 hours :O. I did it today, really wasn't that bad!


----------



## phineas

Momma up the hoo ha will have u sorted ASAP! I really have to say tween all my aches and pains it's the one remedy I'll carry on after preg! I did feel swollen as I did it but it wasn't nearly as icky as I expected! 

As for my sickness if it is ms then screw u! It hasn't went all day! Haven't kept any food down at all today :( saying that tho I keep getting cold sweats, my heart is racing and I'm so bunged up and pale that it could just be a bad dose I have! DS just gone off with oh tho so I've a few hours to shower and rest! 

I've no leg cramps yet tho, and baby so Low even my hb has buggered off!


----------



## SarahDiener

Sounds like you have a proper bad flu! :( 
Look after yourself :(


----------



## Lucyjo81

Afternoon girls, 

What a busy couple days i've had!! 

Friday i spent the day shopping, trying to find a new outfit, had a bra fitting and then picking up more bits for the baby. 
Then yesterday i went to my grandparents 50th wedding anniversary. It was lovely, they renewed their wedding vowels and then had a buffet/get together with friends and family. It was quite tiring as i set up before they arrived then packed up again afterwards. Plus during it all happening everyone wanted photos, so i was constantly on my feet. Ended up going to bed at 10 pm last night!! 

I thought i would have a relaxing day today, oh no, the nesting phase has hit me, so been cleaning and re-arranging my house etc. Only just sat down and started at 9am!! 

Hope you girlys are well :) 

xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Sounds like lovely few days! Don't wear yourself out too much though  
I cleaned the entire house yesterday, and my hips hurt so much today :/


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yoghurt up your hoo haa :shock: Whaaaaaaat!!! And what does the yoghurt do?! 

Aww Lucy - take it easy tonight!! Have a hot bath and chill out :) 

I'm so excited - tomorrow I'm going to see one of my best friends ... our sons are the same age (the younger one) and we met on here from a pregnancy group on here. We used to live in the same town, but we moved back here when OH lost his job :( Haven't seen her since May .. yeah May I think!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Charlie, yogurt was recommended me last year when I got a few BV infections in a row with no apparent cause. It is supposed to help balance out the healthy bacteria. My practitioner actually said it was best to strain the yogurt and use the yogurt water. Yogurt is basically a probiotic. A healthy vagina has more "good" bacteria than "bad", so if you've got an odd smell that is often a sign that the bad is taking over. Taking probiotic pills and/or using yogurt at the source is generally recommended. :) As to your friend, that's really neat. I would love to catch up with old friends... we're all sprawled out across the giant US now, though.

Wandering, those were lovely pictures you posted. Happy your shower went well. :) 

Phin, sorry to hear you're still feeling in the dumps. I hope the sickness leaves you quickly!


----------



## skweek35

Well finally able to get on here today! 

Wandering - glad you had a good baby shower! Love the charms, bracelet and blanket. 

I have heard about the yogurt thing - but never tried it. 

As for storage - we don't have much storage but we do have a loft that is coming to such great use at the mo. There is also a really deep cupboard in the nursery that DF put a rail into. So grateful for that - just one less piece of furniture we need to fit into the room! 

Phineas - hope you are feeling better soon! Hope its not MS that's made a comeback! 

AFM - Now that the furniture has been ordered and most of the room cleared, I do need to start washing the bedding and curtains.


----------



## MedievalGrad

In re: the smell issue. I haven't noticed any "bad" smells, just that the smell down yonder is STRONGER and kind of like the smell that I would get right before my period. I guess that makes sense since my discharge is like it was right before my period, too.


----------



## CharlieKeys

So ... how do you put it up there? Are you allowed to use tampons with yoghurt on? Sorry if I sound really stupid!

Medieval - that's the same sort of smell I have ... 

Anyone else feel weird talking about how their foof smells :haha:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yeah, I haven't noticed any smell, but I wouldn't be surprised if there was more susceptibility in pregnancy to having bacterial changes. I definitely have more discharge than normal. It's thin to creamy-ish last I checked. I don't like wearing skirts because of this, because now that my legs touch if I leak through my underwear it hits my thighs and they are icky when they touch. So if I wear a skirt I have to wear a pantyliner. I'm pretty much not wearing skirts and dresses. I highly prefer pants right now.


----------



## MedievalGrad

CharlieKeys said:


> So ... how do you put it up there? Are you allowed to use tampons with yoghurt on? Sorry if I sound really stupid!
> 
> Medieval - that's the same sort of smell I have ...
> 
> Anyone else feel weird talking about how their foof smells :haha:

I read you weren't supposed to use tampons during pregnancy for discharge, but I guess they weren't talking about yogurt-covered ones, LOL!


----------



## skweek35

Ok I'm officially frustrated with technology! I have taken some bump pics on my phone and can't seem to download them to my pc!!! :grr:


----------



## SarahDiener

skweek35: :( poos to technology!!

Yeah, most of the things I saw said put it on a tampon and use it to insert some, then stick it up there and leave it for a couple of hours. I think because it's only a short time and technically there is a lot of fluid going up there you should be fine . Yes it is weird to talk about the smell of your foof!!! But we're pregnant, we'll have no shame at all soon . I guess if your worried you can try applying it with a finger... but I think a tampon can get it quite high up... :blush::blush:

Also, I doubt normal discharge (even the huge amount of pregnancy stuff!) is enough to really fill a tampon, so it'd probably put you at rick of toxic shocks.


----------



## 1eighty

MedievalGrad said:


> I haven't noticed any "bad" smells, just that the smell down yonder is STRONGER and kind of like the smell that I would get right before my period.




CharlieKeys said:


> Medieval - that's the same sort of smell I have ...
> 
> Anyone else feel weird talking about how their foof smells :haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1150027-smell-question.html

Few of us have that :)


----------



## phineas

If ur worried bout doing the tampon use a panty liner, apply during the day and change every few hours. It'll take a bit longer but still does the job! And I gotta say no I'm not weirded out talking bout the smell lol hell if u can't ask other girls, how would we ever find out lil quirks like the yoghurt trick lol 

Thanks girls, I slept for few hours. Still feel as bad but my head is a lil clearer! Now if the sweats would stop! Just had my fourth shower today just to stop me feeling so clammy! Hopefully oh and DS can escape getting it this bad! DS is back to school tomorro so I don't want him missin it!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm not weirded out talking about it to you ladies .... just I don't like talking about my foof :haha: I don't think I'll be trying yoghurt up there either ... just imagine if it was cold yoghurt EEEEEEK! lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh and Phin - hope you feel better tomorrow and that your family don't catch it :(


----------



## Lucyjo81

Girls, i got a question. 

My baby will be sleeping in a moses basket until she is hopefully 6 months, what bedding do i need? 

Im going to use pillow cases as sheets, do i just need to get some cellular blankets to go on top of her? 

Xx


----------



## phineas

Charlie I had to tell my sis the yoghurt trick the other day.. 3 hours later she text going ok fraid to ask but how did u realise this works... Poor thing thought I randomly shove diff food items up me lol 

Thanks hun ma just rang to say my nannys had it for the last week.. Oh lord please no lol on my second day and I'm struggling really bad! Never mind 5 more days! Boo!

Lucy yup blankets just for swaddling baby if ur swaddling! Or the gro bags if that's what u want either. Personally I just like the blankets!


----------



## MrsBertie

Hi Ladies - still can't believe how much happens on here in one day!

Phin - hope you feel better soon it's rotten when your feelign all sick and poorley

Can't say ive noticed an odd smell or anything just the usual increased discharge. Hope people have realised its supposed to be natural or bio yoghurt - I have funny thoughts of people trying to put some muller fruit corner op there or something! (Would def change the smell but not sure for the better hehe).

I'm really excited today cos we actually went and did some baby shopping! We are now the proud owners of a pushchair/ prammette and a car saet (travel system). Also bought a matress for hte cot and a few other bits and bobs. They are all just sitting in the dining room now, once we are finished decorating the nursery we'll have to get it all in there somehow. We have loads of storage space in our house but I think we must have been hoarding things, since there still soen't seem to be enough room! I'm hoping I'm still feeling energetic enough when I fifnish work in a few weeks that I'll be able to get on with sorting out stuff and giving a load of things to charity or throwing them out!


----------



## febnov2

MommaBarry said:


> If you are new to the group welcome!! If you would like me to add you to the list just let me know your due date and gender and I will get you added :flower:

Hi, 
I am new to the group, due nov19th and we are team yellow. Can you plz add me too. Thanks


----------



## Wandering

I feel like all I ever do on this thread is moan but oh my god EVERYTHING is aching right now.. legs,back,stomach,foof.. you name it, it hurts! :nope: and i need something from downstairs but cant be bothered going up and down the stairs again grr. If this is what I'm like now I'm pretty sure im going to be bed bound by the time im full term!


----------



## sharonfruit

Skewek are you able to email the pics to yourself from your phone and then pick them up on the computer?

Also pillowcases as sheets, what a good idea, why didn't I think of that x


----------



## Beankeeper

I don't know what to advise you, but using pillowcases is a great idea! I'm totally steeling it!
We have some cotton cellular blankets, a few warmer blankets and are planning on getting some pram sheets to swaddle with. I guess it'll be a bit of trial & error to work out how many blankets we'll need. Some babies are naturally warmer than others. My niece was born in July, but she had such a tough time keeping warm, she was constantly in loads of layers even in the middle of summer. My nephew seems quite warm.
I'll be using long-sleeved sleepsuits as well.


----------



## Beankeeper

:hugs: Wandering

Man, I can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Crazy...


----------



## phineas

Lol giggling here imagining one of ye going 'Shyt that muller yoghurt shouldn't be up there lol' 

Mrsb wow u really got sorted today! We to have plenty of storage (4 bed house), so we're nearly sorted, just need blankets, more clothes and a mattress for the cot! 

Wandering :hugs: I've had days like that, have u noticed baby's kicks are lower? When bump was first moving down I was crippled. Now that he's there tho I'm not as sore!


----------



## MommaBarry

febnov2 got you added :thumbup:


----------



## Wandering

phineas said:


> Lol giggling here imagining one of ye going 'Shyt that muller yoghurt shouldn't be up there lol'
> 
> Mrsb wow u really got sorted today! We to have plenty of storage (4 bed house), so we're nearly sorted, just need blankets, more clothes and a mattress for the cot!
> 
> Wandering :hugs: I've had days like that, have u noticed baby's kicks are lower? When bump was first moving down I was crippled. Now that he's there tho I'm not as sore!

Nah they're not today.. she's really high up! I know what you mean though, when she's lower down my fanjita kills haha! I can always tell when she's low as well cos i need to empty my bladder every 2 seconds.

To top it off.. Ive just had my first boob leakage! Looked down and i have a wet patch on my top :( Think i jinxed it this morning on this thread when i said i hadnt experienced it yet :blush:


----------



## Wandering

Beankeeper said:


> :hugs: Wandering
> 
> Man, I can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Crazy...

It moves so quick! If ive been busy all day and havent got on the computer I usually sit down in the evening with a cuppa and catch up on what ive missed. I always have to scroll back about 10 pages though!


----------



## Bookity

Hi ladies. Just catching up. May I say I have never heard foof used for that purpose before. My mother in law calls cool whip (whipped cream) "foof". Now I may never hear her say it again and keep a straight face! THANKS, LOL.

I don't have much to complain about. Just finding myself unable to slouch anymore because it causes discomfort in my ribs. Baby's only going to get bigger!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm late to the party again, boo!

Actually, we're spending a weekend in Minneapolis (actually Edina/Bloomington), as a late 3rd anniversary celebration, or whatever. This is a gift from the in-laws. We're literally doing nothing, other than driving around, eating and shopping.

Yogurt users, make sure to use natural yogurt, not vanilla-flavoured, or any other than contains _anything_ but milk. In the US, I have to admit I don't know of any single one other than Dannon All Natural WITH low fat content. It's the only one so far that I've found, that has only grade A pasteurized milk in it and no guar gum or anything else.

I've had tons of discharge and it bothers me slightly that it's yellow-greenish, nearly neon in color, but I try not to worry because it has no smell to it and no tests at the doctor have come back positive to anything. I suppose it then falls under the realm of normal for pregnancy.

Off to browse the internet, looking for a cafe/bar/something with a patio, where we could go spend the evening. No more food for us today, so I really don't want to end at a restaurant, haha.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Bookity said:


> Hi ladies. Just catching up. May I say I have never heard foof used for that purpose before. My mother in law calls cool whip (whipped cream) "foof". Now I may never hear her say it again and keep a straight face! THANKS, LOL.
> 
> I don't have much to complain about. Just finding myself unable to slouch anymore because it causes discomfort in my ribs. Baby's only going to get bigger!

Yeah, first I heard it was on this forum, too. The Brits seem to have loads of name for it... I just call her my vagina. lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I'm late to the party again, boo!
> 
> Actually, we're spending a weekend in Minneapolis (actually Edina/Bloomington), as a late 3rd anniversary celebration, or whatever. This is a gift from the in-laws. We're literally doing nothing, other than driving around, eating and shopping.
> 
> Yogurt users, make sure to use natural yogurt, not vanilla-flavoured, or any other than contains _anything_ but milk. In the US, I have to admit I don't know of any single one other than Dannon All Natural WITH low fat content. It's the only one so far that I've found, that has only grade A pasteurized milk in it and no guar gum or anything else.
> 
> I've had tons of discharge and it bothers me slightly that it's yellow-greenish, nearly neon in color, but I try not to worry because it has no smell to it and no tests at the doctor have come back positive to anything. I suppose it then falls under the realm of normal for pregnancy.
> 
> Off to browse the internet, looking for a cafe/bar/something with a patio, where we could go spend the evening. No more food for us today, so I really don't want to end at a restaurant, haha.

Yeah, and my midwife said no greek yogurt, because it strains out a lot of good stuff to leave it so thick. In fact, like I posted, she said it's best to buy the plain yogurt and strain it and use the water. Basically you just buy regular, plain yogurt, the thinner the better, no additives or such, and layer a bunch of cheesecloth and plop the yogurt on it and put it in the fridge. The water that comes out is what you want. 

Not sure I'd use a tampon as has been suggested. Tampons are very absorbent, there is no way you'll get it soaked up with yogurt otherwise it'd be too big to insert. So, while it's in you it will soak up your natural liquids and leave you dry. I think that's a bad idea. But, if anyone does it, I'd take it out within 4 hours. Pregnancy seems to leave us more susceptible to infection, no need to risk it! 

Jaz, what did your doctor say about the discharge color? Normal? 

Hope you're having fun for your anniversary outing. :D


----------



## MedievalGrad

Bookity said:


> Hi ladies. Just catching up. May I say I have never heard foof used for that purpose before. My mother in law calls cool whip (whipped cream) "foof". Now I may never hear her say it again and keep a straight face! THANKS, LOL.
> 
> I don't have much to complain about. Just finding myself unable to slouch anymore because it causes discomfort in my ribs. Baby's only going to get bigger!

Me, too! It's sometimes hard for me to find a comfortable position while sitting on the couch or a chair. And then I get out of breath!


----------



## destynibaby

Tuesday i had an OB appt.. it went okay. except my blood pressure was a little high.. 140/82. Its usually low and never an issue. so now im being monitored for that. blah. i got to carry out a lovely large orange container to pee in for 24 hours, keep in the fridge and then bring it back so they can check for protein. oh joy. :(


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, wow, I guess they are really being cautious there. I think it takes a few bad readings for our doctors to do a 24 hour pee test. I hope it was just a one-off there for you!

As for my discharge color, I forgot to ask him. No smell, no itch, nothing ever found in my urine, etc. so I'm not worried.

We decided to not leave the hotel room tonight. I guess that's what you get when you send a pregnant woman shopping/driving all day. :lol: We're drinking a non-alcholic beverage and eating bread, cheese and fruit in front of the TV. It's kind of fun, because we don't get any TV at home. :rofl:


----------



## destynibaby

I go to what is said to be the best hospital in georgia, and them being overly cautious.. might be why they are ranked #1 lol. I had no protein in my regular urine sample that day but they took blood and gave me the container anyway.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Anyone else feeling really fatigued again? 

I work full time but do admin work so it's not physical but Im finding myself falling asleep at my desk sometimes - today I had to go sit in the toilets just to close my eyes. I try and be in bed for 9.30 or 10pm and my alarm goes off at 6.15 for work so can't see that I'm not getting enough sleep.....
Dreading when daylight savings kicks in next month and I have to start work an hour earlier! Eek. Seriously wondering if I'm going to be able to work up to 40 weeks if I'm feeling like this at 28.....and its going to get really hot and humid here in Brisbane


----------



## oh_so_blessed

BUGaBOO said:


> Anyone else feeling really fatigued again?
> 
> I work full time but do admin work so it's not physical but Im finding myself falling asleep at my desk sometimes - today I had to go sit in the toilets just to close my eyes. I try and be in bed for 9.30 or 10pm and my alarm goes off at 6.15 for work so can't see that I'm not getting enough sleep.....
> Dreading when daylight savings kicks in next month and I have to start work an hour earlier! Eek. Seriously wondering if I'm going to be able to work up to 40 weeks if I'm feeling like this at 28.....and its going to get really hot and humid here in Brisbane

This seems to come in waves for me. The last few days have not been as bad, although still a little tired. And, I'm not anemic or anything, just general pregnancy fatigue. My job is also not all that demanding physically, but like you I struggle for days in a row sometimes trying to stay awake, regardless if I sleep at night or not. 

I was going to try to work 'til I popped, but I've given that fantasy up and am going to take the time off from about 35 weeks or so. I am already uncomfortable now and sleepy as can be many days so I'm just hoping I can figure a way to make due with less money so that I can at least get rest and relaxation before baby comes. GL to you working 'til 40! Can you bring a pillow and nap at your desk?


----------



## Jazavac

destynibaby said:


> I go to what is said to be the best hospital in georgia, and them being overly cautious.. might be why they are ranked #1 lol. I had no protein in my regular urine sample that day but they took blood and gave me the container anyway.

Oh, it's better to be safe than sorry, that's for sure! I'm with the Mayo clinic, they're supposedly really good, too. 


I'm like Oh_so, there are days when I can barely stay up, and then there are some when I'm literally bursting with energy. No pattern to it. There are also days when I'm really physically fit, as well as those where, I think, the little guy decides to choose an awkward position, which then messes me up greatly.

I don't know yet how the whole system works, so I'm not sure if I can quit working before I start labouring. I have 5 or 6 weeks of paid sick days (I forgot how many exactly, oops) and then can be gone up to 12 weeks total, under the FMLA thing. I do plan to extend my stay, unpaid, of course, up to 6 months, or perhaps even longer. They'll probably just fire me, but oh well.


----------



## Themonkey

mmm naps, finally switching from graveyard to swing shift. So tired and 2 more months to go till maternity leave come on november!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> I go to what is said to be the best hospital in georgia, and them being overly cautious.. might be why they are ranked #1 lol. I had no protein in my regular urine sample that day but they took blood and gave me the container anyway.
> 
> Oh, it's better to be safe than sorry, that's for sure! I'm with the Mayo clinic, they're supposedly really good, too.
> 
> 
> I'm like Oh_so, there are days when I can barely stay up, and then there are some when I'm literally bursting with energy. No pattern to it. There are also days when I'm really physically fit, as well as those where, I think, the little guy decides to choose an awkward position, which then messes me up greatly.
> 
> I don't know yet how the whole system works, so I'm not sure if I can quit working before I start labouring. I have 5 or 6 weeks of paid sick days (I forgot how many exactly, oops) and then can be gone up to 12 weeks total, under the FMLA thing. I do plan to extend my stay, unpaid, of course, up to 6 months, or perhaps even longer. They'll probably just fire me, but oh well.Click to expand...

With a regular job unless you work that out with the boss in advance I'd say you're pretty well going to lose that one. I'm not sure I'd say anything about the extra leave, honestly, because some companies are jerks and would simply let you go. Of course, you'd be able to sue, but that's just annoying. Instead I'd note the planned 12 week leave and then, after the paid time runs out and you're into your unpaid part of the 12 weeks, I'd tell them that you've decided you'd like to extend it, etc, and see what they say.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Themonkey said:


> mmm naps, finally switching from graveyard to swing shift. So tired and 2 more months to go till maternity leave come on november!

Oh, you poor dear. I used to work graveyard, when I was younger (18-21), and I felt like I handled it just fine then. But now I think I would have quite a difficult time of it. What is swing shift?


----------



## Themonkey

oh_so_blessed said:


> Themonkey said:
> 
> 
> mmm naps, finally switching from graveyard to swing shift. So tired and 2 more months to go till maternity leave come on november!
> 
> Oh, you poor dear. I used to work graveyard, when I was younger (18-21), and I felt like I handled it just fine then. But now I think I would have quite a difficult time of it. What is swing shift?Click to expand...

Swing shift is between like 2p and 11p at night which is such a nice change instead of overnights but oh sometimes I miss 9-5ing it. 

Than after baby its back to graveyards


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm difinitely feeling the fatigue! I'm not sure it ever really left in 2nd tri! Am finding some of my days off are less productive as I just don't have the energy & need to recover from the working days.
Having said that, the last couple of weeks have been an improvement at work since I've now managed to negotiate set time off my feet daily. Couldn't have come soon enough as my hips get so sore from standing all the time (I work in retail), and even if I was sitting down to rest, if we were busy, I'd be getting asked to come out & serve. No more! I have it all as a written agreement now!
As for maternity, I'm stopping at 36 weeks. I still have a weeks hol to take in between now & then so we're going away for DH's birthday for a couple of nights.

Bugaboo, how are you getting on at your new job? I remember your post from 2nd tri. Hope they're being alright with you


----------



## SarahDiener

I had a dream last night that my baby was a puppy... it was a very cute adorable puppy though!


----------



## lillio

a puppy baby?! that's so cute! I'm exhausted... but bored too lol! Finished work last week and also finished our house, so sitting here, no work, house perfect, nursery finished, exhaused... but totally restless! 

I'm irritating myself!! Can't get comfortable, anyone else have restless legs? I can't keep them still! It used to be just at night but now it's during the day too!

30 weeks today tho which is exciting!! Baby isn't moving as much but I figure it's cos IRS running out of room! Hope everyone's well today! xx


----------



## skweek35

Finally here's a bump pic - 31w+2d! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/DSC03750-1.jpg


----------



## miss cakes

hiya not due til dec 2nd but im having a csection so it will be in november at some point though i havent got a date yet grr and im having a boy this will be my fourth and last baby i already have two girls and a boy :) x


----------



## SarahDiener

Nice bump!!

Welcome Miss Cakes, I remember you from 1st or second tri :)



lillio said:


> a puppy baby?! that's so cute! I'm exhausted... but bored too lol! Finished work last week and also finished our house, so sitting here, no work, house perfect, nursery finished, exhaused... but totally restless!
> 
> I'm irritating myself!! Can't get comfortable, anyone else have restless legs? I can't keep them still! It used to be just at night but now it's during the day too!
> 
> 30 weeks today tho which is exciting!! Baby isn't moving as much but I figure it's cos IRS running out of room! Hope everyone's well today! xx

This is totally me! Being at home is not all it's cracked up to be sometimes! I really need something to do :/


----------



## whatwillbex

Happy Monday girlies! :wave: x


----------



## BUGaBOO

Beankeeper said:


> Bugaboo, how are you getting on at your new job? I remember your post from 2nd tri. Hope they're being alright with you

Thanks for asking! Yes everyone is fine - bump does get stared at a lot though haha. Just finding it quite tiring being up so early then commuting on peak hour trains. Am seriously considering only working up to 36 weeks now and having the last month off - that's still 2 months of full time work left - eek!


----------



## phineas

Stunning bump sk! Love the colour of ur top! 

Sarah if u ask my oh whether he wants a boy or a girl he says neither he wants a puppy lol so I want a girl, DS a boy and daddy wants a puppy...hmmm lol 

Hey miss cakes! :D

Ok I feel a lil better today thank god! Still got nauseous this morn but I held it in! DS was back to school... God my house is so quiet! Glad tbh baby ll be here in few weeks I miss him lol so I've been up and about since 8. Feel really good getting up to do summat productive tho! So been to pay bills and do a bit of shopping, cleaned the house (nothing major tho today just enough to keep it clean!) and now cooking DS some dinner for when he's finished! Sun is shining ere so I'm gonna enjoy sitting out with my lunch, after I hang out washing! Still a bit shaky and cold sweats etc but hey anythings an improvement so I'll take it! 

Any one anything exciting planned?


----------



## MommaBarry

Happy Labor Day!!! Hope that none of us actually labor today :haha:

Nothing exciting here. DS is home from school for the holiday and OH went into work to get some overtime. 

Got one of my closets sorted yesterday, and a giant bag of coats got donated so I felt pretty productive. Today is the DS closets (shutters). Again should have a bag of clothing for donation as well as toys. 

Im trying to enjoy my last few days off. Fall term starts this thursday :nope: This is going to be my hardest term yet since all I have on my mind is getting ready for baby, and daydreaming about her being here. Also hoping that my professor is still going to work with me with giving birth and being able to take the final. Guess we shall see.

Hope everyone has a happy Monday!


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> I don't know yet how the whole system works, so I'm not sure if I can quit working before I start labouring. I have 5 or 6 weeks of paid sick days (I forgot how many exactly, oops) and then can be gone up to 12 weeks total, under the FMLA thing. I do plan to extend my stay, unpaid, of course, up to 6 months, or perhaps even longer. They'll probably just fire me, but oh well.

With a regular job unless you work that out with the boss in advance I'd say you're pretty well going to lose that one. I'm not sure I'd say anything about the extra leave, honestly, because some companies are jerks and would simply let you go. Of course, you'd be able to sue, but that's just annoying. Instead I'd note the planned 12 week leave and then, after the paid time runs out and you're into your unpaid part of the 12 weeks, I'd tell them that you've decided you'd like to extend it, etc, and see what they say.[/QUOTE]
Yeah, that's what the plan is, at least right now. Use up all the planned leave (of course they'll pack all of my vacation time into it, too, which is nice because it will be paid, but is absolutely nasty because, if I stay, I will have exactly ZERO vacation days for the rest of the year), and then start submitting extension requests. They sometimes allow another month, or so, of unpaid, which would still be okay, because you can work out your health insurance situation with them. Either way, yes, it's a regular job, it pays really well, but it's crap that I don't want to do; I just need/want its benefits at the moment. The good side of it is that they're shortstaffed and have been having issues finding new people who are actually worth something, so I can maybe assume they'd just take me back once I'm ready (and if there's nothing better for me to do).

We'll see, of course. First I need to figure out how/when to stop working _prior_ to my due date.


----------



## Jazavac

Nice bump!

And yay for Labour day. I mean, yay for any paid holidays, really, since there are so few in this country!

I'm hungry and we didn't go with a breakfast at this hotel (they offered mostly just eggs and bacon and I can't do that in the morning, ick), so I have to figure out if there's anything in the neighbourhood available to feed me. :lol:


----------



## SarahDiener

Just ordered my car seat :D


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey guys, how are we all doing? 
Been a little while since I popped in here so thought id stick my head in and say hello and update :)

Had my 28 week appointment today, went really well :) His heart sounds lovely and he is head down too, been there for 2 weeks now so he must be comfortable! Im measuring at 30 weeks also according to fundal height. Have a growth scan booked for next monday so looking forward to seeing him again very soon :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Already too much drama this morning! I got my weekly email notification that I'm 30 weeks, so I started feeling a little panicky. That means that I'm 6 weeks away from delivering a full-term baby, and 10 weeks, max, from delivering! Nursery still isn't done and name still isn't picked out. I'm super excited but I'm also worried about getting my final PhD exams taken (in mid-October) before the baby comes and getting everything ready in the nursery.

So I share this with SO before he goes to work and I also share that my email says pregnant ladies should get pampered in the last 10 weeks because we're busy growing a baby, we've got weight gain, swollen extremities, feel tired, etc. So he's NOT interested in pampering me because I "don't have a full-time or strenuous job." I'm studying for my BIG exams in October, working as a grader, doing all the housework, cooking, and grocery shopping, and apparently it's not enough for pampering! He gets annoyed and says, "Fine, so in addition to me working full time and taking online classes, I'll come home and pamper you." BLEAH!


----------



## whatwillbex

My baby has just kicked me up in the rib cage. That hurt. This is a new development! ouch! need to change sitting position but cant get comfy.

Yay! you have ordered your car seat SarahDiener. We bought our car seat, pram and mattress on Saturday. Such a relief didn't realise how much I was stressing that I didnt have it yet.:dohh: Mothercare were rubbing there hands after we left spent a small fortune.

Anyone up to anything nice today?


----------



## SarahDiener

YAy for the good scan Sarahcake!

Sounds like you SO was in a pretty shitty mood :/ MedievalGrad. He's probably stressed out about the baby and things as well. Not that that excuses him!! My DH is similar, he's just not that way inclined... he's really uninterested in giving me a back rub, even when I'm really in pain. He'll do it really softly for less than a minute :/. He also loves to say things like "you have it easy because you don't have to work". Which I don't argue against! I do! But it doesn't make it easy, it just makes it less hard 

Just make sure you take it easy in your own way. You could always book a massage or lax a bit on the housework over the next 10 weeks... Just focus on your exams, get the baby room done and everything else can take the back seat!

We're getting the mattress, mattress protectors and sheets once the cot finally arrives!


----------



## MommaBarry

Sorry to hear the Medieval :nope: Guys can be such dumb dumbs!!
Working on finsihing your degree while cooking a youngin IS a full time job, but some men don't get it!

I'm pretty lucky in that aspect. My OH is the one that insisted I not work while going to school and being pregnant. Especially after the LO arrives. Finishing school, BF'ing, and working full time would have made me a cranky lady and I dont think he wanted to deal with it :haha: He also will not let me take out the trash or lift anything he deems heavy. No wonder I've gained 29lbs :blush:

I feel bad because he does pamper me. After he has worked all day (physical labor) he still comes home and rubs my back because im complaining about uncomfortable I am, when he is the one that really deserves it. I think thats why I love him so much.


----------



## MedievalGrad

SarahDiener said:


> YAy for the good scan Sarahcake!
> 
> Sounds like you SO was in a pretty shitty mood :/ MedievalGrad. He's probably stressed out about the baby and things as well. Not that that excuses him!! My DH is similar, he's just not that way inclined... he's really uninterested in giving me a back rub, even when I'm really in pain. He'll do it really softly for less than a minute :/. He also loves to say things like "you have it easy because you don't have to work". Which I don't argue against! I do! But it doesn't make it easy, it just makes it less hard
> 
> Just make sure you take it easy in your own way. You could always book a massage or lax a bit on the housework over the next 10 weeks... Just focus on your exams, get the baby room done and everything else can take the back seat!
> 
> We're getting the mattress, mattress protectors and sheets once the cot finally arrives!

I feel the same way. I feel lucky to have my flexible schedule. And I tried to explain that I didn't mean waiting on me hand and foot, but he was too annoyed by that point and stomped out.


----------



## Bookity

Sorry to hear about OH MedievalGrad. MommaB's right, men just don't get it sometimes. Your OH should WANT to pamper you! It's not like a foot or backrub here and there is gonna take THAT much effort! :p Boys!

My DH, while frustrating at times (like all men can be once in a while), is adamant about me not lifting too much or overdoing anything. Probably because DD came almost 4 weeks early and he blames it on me working too hard at my job.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I suppose that is part of the benefit of being on hospital bedrest and taking it literally a day at a time. My DH sees via dr and nurses just how difficult this is, and really is sweet saying "I just want all my girls home safely." 

Of course he's already started taunting me about how he's going to be the sugar daddy since my odds of going back to work are extremely thin. Ah well. I did sucker him into a two minute back and shoulder rub yesterday.


----------



## MommaBarry

So I was just browsing the 3rd tri threads and came across a women that gave birth to a healthy baby girl at 32+2 :shock:

I have got to stop reading these posts they freak me out!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

MommaBerry--try not to freak out too much. My end goal is 34 weeks (unlikely to make it that far) so I've learned much, and it is amazing what medical advances have been made. 

At 29 weeks, for example, survival rate is over 96% percent and rate of intact survival (meaning no permanent disabilities) is 96%!!!!

32 weeks is a magical number where risks are sooooo few and generally have to do with eyesight. Now this doesn't mean a preemie won't have a rough first month or so as minor issues will correct themselves, but what peace in knowing your LO(s) has such great odds of being just fine!


----------



## Bookity

I saw that one too MommaB! At least all our babies stand an excellent chance now if, God forbid, our babies decide to come.

I'm with you though. Hope none of us labor on Labor Day.

Oh, it's my mom's birthday today!


----------



## Bookity

WTBmyBFP, thanks for the stats. Hope you get to your goal!


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB- I hope you and your LO's can make it to 34!!Heck I hope you can make it to 36! I know our LO's can make it, it's the NICU that scares me. I guess with multiples though that is more of a reality for you. I hope they don't have to spend much time there and you get to take them home ASAP with no complications!!

Bookity, happy birthday to your Mom!!


----------



## SarahDiener

32 +2... that's in 5 days O_O....

I'm still trying to figure out if the system here means that if I did go into preterm labour (or thought I was) that I ring my OB, my midwife or the hospital... I might just ring my midwife.. even though she's a bit shit and has nothing to do with the birth... but idk! well maybe my OB, he does say "ring if you have any questions"... and he's nice and speaks english... And I guess at night it'll be a taxi to the hospital if I go while DH is away. 
Sorry rambling! I don't think I will go into early labour, I just don't feel ready for the possibility


----------



## destynibaby

MommaBarry said:


> So I was just browsing the 3rd tri threads and came across a women that gave birth to a healthy baby girl at 32+2 :shock:
> 
> I have got to stop reading these posts they freak me out!!!

RIGHT!! i saw that too. that would be two weeks away and no way in hell am i ready. plus my LO is measuring a little small too. i would be freaked to the max. right now he is dancing on my ribcage, and even though it hurts, i need him to stay there for many more weeks!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Good morning, Ladies. Or good afternoon, anyway. I've had a late start. :) Off to the nearest city today to have lunch and grab some food that we don't have here from the Turkish market. Yay! 

fwiw, I found the healthy birth at 32+2 very comforting. That means a good deal of us would have birthable babies at this point! :D Of course it's best they stay in, but good to know if they come out that they could be A-OK. :D


----------



## MedievalGrad

I guess today is just my complainy day! So I'm supposed to be scheduling the oral defense for my exams, and I get an email back from one of my professors, saying that the "best" date for him would be sometime "late" November "before the 26th." 

I am DUE on November 12. Come on, don't tell me those are the ONLY days you can do! What's worse is that I'm technically supposed to write my exams 2 weeks before the oral defense date. Does he really think I want to WRITE MY EXAMS the week before I am due or the week I am due?! I sure as poop don't!


----------



## loob53

Omg been ages since been on here, I'm sure I'm having another boy cause I saw the denk denk on the scan!!

So nervous xxx


----------



## SarahDiener

Wow... does he need a reminder when you are due?? I can't imagine DH being that jerky to his students or even any of his colleagues!!! Or is he just a bit clueless???


----------



## SarahDiener

loob53 said:


> Omg been ages since been on here, I'm sure I'm having another boy cause I saw the denk denk on the scan!!
> 
> So nervous xxx

Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

I agree! It is comforting to know that if they came they would be ok. I think its just im mostly not prepared for her arrival that freaks me out and I wont be until the middle of October when my student loan check arrives. If she were to come today all she would have is 8 sleepers, a freebie bottle, one package of diapers, and a package of wipes. Come on October so I can finish up my purchasing!


----------



## MedievalGrad

SarahDiener said:


> Wow... does he need a reminder when you are due?? I can't imagine DH being that jerky to his students or even any of his colleagues!!! Or is he just a bit clueless???

I am not sure, but I emailed head of my committee, who happens to be his wife, LOL, and told her about my difficulties in scheduling the date. I know he knows I'm pregnant, so I'm just hoping he doesn't exactly remember the due date, as opposed to genuinely thinking this was the best time!


----------



## MommaBarry

Sorry to hear that Medieval. Thats why im so stressed with this semester as well. Im due to have the baby on the 2nd, but my finals are on the 15th. So I have to go to class for two weeks after baby gets here and prepare for my final. Which means finding someone to drive me (since c-sections cant drive for 3 weeks) and taking her and OH with me so that if she needs to feed I can excuse myself from lecture to do so while he sits in the lobby with her. Im not looking forward to it but am thankful my teacher is working with me. I plan to take the winter term off and just focus on adjusting with baby and myself.

My other class is online so hopefully I can still pull an A off in that one as well but it means taking my laptop to the hospital and working on that class after having her.


----------



## SarahDiener

Hahaha, i love it. Good luck  I told my DH about it too:)

Momma, Can you not get someone to record the lectures for you? Or can he just provide you with the lecture notes??


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, I guess some men are more clueless than others Medieval. Sorry you're having this crappy day!


----------



## MommaBarry

SarahDiener said:


> Hahaha, i love it. Good luck  I told my DH about it too:)
> 
> Momma, Can you not get someone to record the lectures for you? Or can he just provide you with the lecture notes??

I wish!!! My school is big on attendance. If for some reason I have her early and miss two consecutive weeks I am dropped and receive an imcomplete. I would be beside myself to go all the way through the term only to be dropped from the class with a few weeks remaining. So my only choice is to go :nope:


----------



## MedievalGrad

MommaBarry said:


> Sorry to hear that Medieval. Thats why im so stressed with this semester as well. Im due to have the baby on the 2nd, but my finals are on the 15th. So I have to go to class for two weeks after baby gets here and prepare for my final. Which means finding someone to drive me (since c-sections cant drive for 3 weeks) and taking her and OH with me so that if she needs to feed I can excuse myself from lecture to do so while he sits in the lobby with her. Im not looking forward to it but am thankful my teacher is working with me. I plan to take the winter term off and just focus on adjusting with baby and myself.
> 
> My other class is online so hopefully I can still pull an A off in that one as well but it means taking my laptop to the hospital and working on that class after having her.

Can you take finals later? I know at my university you can take an Incomplete instead of a letter grade and finish your work for the semester later. The Incomplete doesn't hurt your GPA and you have a certain number of months to finish the work and get a real letter grade. Just an option! Glad your teacher is working with you, though.

I'm just nervous about making a fuss in my department because they already had to rearrange my work schedule around when one professor was "uncomfortable" working with me during the semester I was going to give birth.


----------



## MommaBarry

You know, that might be an option at my university as well. I have never looked into it as I never thought I would be in a situation that I needed too. As long as it doesnt hurt my GPA (ive worked my butt off to keep at a 4.0) then it may be an option. Thanks I will definetly look into that :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

Hi ladies, just been catching up! You've been a chatty bunch today :)



lillio said:


> a
> I'm irritating myself!! Can't get comfortable, anyone else have restless legs? I can't keep them still! It used to be just at night but now it's during the day too!

I totally get the restless legs! Mainly when I'm trying to sleep, and it tends to be worse if I've had a busy day/been on my feet a lot. Don't know if you're in the uk? I have this lotion called Lucky Legs by Mama Mio, you can get it in John Lewis. It's amazing for soothing & relaxing. You apply it from the knee downwards. I totally recommend it. I've already used a whole bottle of it & am onto my second bottle.


----------



## Bookity

MedievalGrad said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Medieval. Thats why im so stressed with this semester as well. Im due to have the baby on the 2nd, but my finals are on the 15th. So I have to go to class for two weeks after baby gets here and prepare for my final. Which means finding someone to drive me (since c-sections cant drive for 3 weeks) and taking her and OH with me so that if she needs to feed I can excuse myself from lecture to do so while he sits in the lobby with her. Im not looking forward to it but am thankful my teacher is working with me. I plan to take the winter term off and just focus on adjusting with baby and myself.
> 
> My other class is online so hopefully I can still pull an A off in that one as well but it means taking my laptop to the hospital and working on that class after having her.
> 
> Can you take finals later? I know at my university you can take an Incomplete instead of a letter grade and finish your work for the semester later. The Incomplete doesn't hurt your GPA and you have a certain number of months to finish the work and get a real letter grade. Just an option! Glad your teacher is working with you, though.
> 
> I'm just nervous about making a fuss in my department because they already had to rearrange my work schedule around when one professor was "uncomfortable" working with me during the semester I was going to give birth.Click to expand...

I really hope this is an option for you MommaB. The alternative sounds so frustrating!


----------



## Beankeeper

BUGaBOO said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> Bugaboo, how are you getting on at your new job? I remember your post from 2nd tri. Hope they're being alright with you
> 
> Thanks for asking! Yes everyone is fine - bump does get stared at a lot though haha. Just finding it quite tiring being up so early then commuting on peak hour trains. Am seriously considering only working up to 36 weeks now and having the last month off - that's still 2 months of full time work left - eek!Click to expand...

Glad it's going okay, I know what you mean about work, I'm glad to only have 6 weeks left to work, but sometimes I think 6 weeks is soooo long! I can't imagine working til 40 weeks, although that was my original (naive) plan!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi ladieeees!!! YOu have sure been chatty since last night!! :) 

I've made it to 31 weeks today so to read a woman had a healthy baby at 32 weeks is sort of relieving!!

Hope your school can sort your exam out medieval!! 

I'm so sorry if I forgot anyones post ..... just read through 6 pages of posts so can't remember everything :(


----------



## SarahDiener

No worries, Charlie :D Hope you've had a good day!


----------



## Beankeeper

Hey ladies, the last couple of weeks I've been feeling a bit anxious about not being prepared for baby - we hardly have anything, the nursery isn't even started & we're still trying to get the windows replaced in our room & baby's room (they're really draughty & baby will be in our room to start with).
However yesterday & today we've bought loads from our list (we have a list at John Lewis so that everything is delivered together). We still have a lot to do, next thing to do is sort the pram & car seat.
Feeling a bit better, although still overwhelmed by how much there is to do! Anyone else?


----------



## MommaBarry

(Raises hand) Me me me!!!!

I have two babyshowers coming up not this weekend but the next and am not expecting to get things I actually need (if you know what I mean I know everyone wants to buy her clothes, but not the things that babies really really need) So like I said earlier, I have to wait for my student loan check to get here (mid-october) to finish up purchasing items. Talk about cutting it close!

All I can do for now is clean and organize and get ready for the stuff I need to purchase (everything!!)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Beankeeper said:


> Hey ladies, the last couple of weeks I've been feeling a bit anxious about not being prepared for baby - we hardly have anything, the nursery isn't even started & we're still trying to get the windows replaced in our room & baby's room (they're really draughty & baby will be in our room to start with).
> However yesterday & today we've bought loads from our list (we have a list at John Lewis so that everything is delivered together). We still have a lot to do, next thing to do is sort the pram & car seat.
> Feeling a bit better, although still overwhelmed by how much there is to do! Anyone else?

Yes, that was my original worry when I woke up this morning after realizing I was 30 weeks along! I have a stroller, bath, baby swing, Pack 'n' Play, and newborn clothes. 

I was going to wait until after my two showers, one this weekend and one the next, to get everything else. Getting a carseat, co-sleeper or crib, changing table, and diapers (I might try cloth) are the most urgent necessities! 

I too have modest expectations for my showers. I know my friends and SO's family are very generous people, but I think it's better not to assume they're going to cover all the necessities! Plus some people just don't like registries. They all know my nursery theme, which is Noah's Ark, so I'm looking forward to getting some cute stuff I didn't even know I wanted! :crib:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Urm ... we have nappies, wipes, moses basket, loads of clothes, car seat (Using the one we bought for my youngest), baby swing ... 

Bath - she'll just go straight in the big bath ... urm already have a double pram but because, I'm not entirely sure how Stephen will react going on a buggy board straight away, we bought a sling for her to go in at the beginning. I'm not bothering with a change table .. we had one with our first and it got used about 6 times - we just used a change mat on the floor in whatever room we were in.

I'm not sure whether to get bottles? I am planning on BF'ing, and if we get bottles as a just incase I may be more inclined to just give in and FF (nothing wrong with FF ... we FF both boys from week 2 and day 2, and they are perfectly healthy boys). Mainly want to BF just so MIL can't get near her ..... bad isn't it? 

Just need a baby sleeping bag, dummies, nipple cream, bouncer (want a pink one), play gym and that's about it really


----------



## Beankeeper

Glad I'm not the only one whose not super organised.

Girls, I've just had a very scary trip to the bathroom. TMI alert! There was blood, a fair amount of it, bright red. I was trying not to freak out so I wiped with damp tissue. Thing is, I can't find where it was coming from! I'd only been for a number 1 so don't think it's piles, and it didn't seem to come from my foof. I can't find any cuts or abrasions (I thought maybe I'd caught myself somehow). So I've just drunk a lot of water to make myself pee.
I don't really know what to do with myself as it (whatever the source!) doesn't seem to be bleeding anymore, so I don't even know if it's worth getting checked out.
Would really appreciate your advice if you have any.

Edit: it doesn't seem to be in my pee. I'm so confused!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - what our neighbours must think of us! 
We had so much delivered today! Wedding card stuff - 3 deliveries, carry cot, and still another delivery for the mattresses tomorrow. Then by the end of the week we are expecting the cotbed and dresser/changer! 
its all systems go here at the mo! As soon as the cotbed and dresser arrives then We can start properly arranging things in her room. 
DF also fetched the moses basket and pram (both from his sister) other day! 
There is just baby stuff all over the house! 
Well if its not baby stuff its wedding invite bits and bobs! 

Ok time for bed! Night night all


----------



## CharlieKeys

Beankeeper said:


> Glad I'm not the only one whose not super organised.
> 
> Girls, I've just had a very scary trip to the bathroom. TMI alert! There was blood, a fair amount of it, bright red. I was trying not to freak out so I wiped with damp tissue. Thing is, I can't find where it was coming from! I'd only been for a number 1 so don't think it's piles, and it didn't seem to come from my foof. I can't find any cuts or abrasions (I thought maybe I'd caught myself somehow). So I've just drunk a lot of water to make myself pee.
> I don't really know what to do with myself as it (whatever the source!) doesn't seem to be bleeding anymore, so I don't even know if it's worth getting checked out.
> Would really appreciate your advice if you have any.
> 
> Edit: it doesn't seem to be in my pee. I'm so confused!

I'd call your midwife .. any blood I'd get checked out at this stage hun - try not to panic though!!


----------



## phineas

Bean I'd get checked to hun! Can u put ur finger up and see? Wash tho first and don't give urself an infection! It's not worth not to get checked tho spec if uve no obvious signs of cuts etc :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

I think I'd feel like I was wasting their time, as there's no blood now, no evidence of where the blood has come from... I'm so confused. If it had come from my foof then surely there would be old blood as well. DH is saying we should phone them in the morning.... I'm just really so confused as to where it came from & how quickly it stopped. It was bleeding as if there was a cut, and then suddenly nothing? Sorry for tmi.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Beankeeper said:


> I think I'd feel like I was wasting their time, as there's no blood now, no evidence of where the blood has come from... I'm so confused. If it had come from my foof then surely there would be old blood as well. DH is saying we should phone them in the morning.... I'm just really so confused as to where it came from & how quickly it stopped. It was bleeding as if there was a cut, and then suddenly nothing? Sorry for tmi.

I would call, but that might be just because I'm extra cautious! Don't worry about wasting their time. I called my doctor's office earlier this month because I was worried my hormones/crying could hurt the baby. They were as nice and helpful as can be (the answer is no, for all the rest of you with emotional hormones!).


----------



## phineas

Can u put a pad on, ring ur dr to just ask advice and wait an hour see if the bad gets blood? I was told red blood = hosp time! I'm not trying to scare, I bled at 20 weeks and wouldn't wish it on anyone!


----------



## Beankeeper

Thanks girls, I've phoned & spoken to a midwife. She says to put a pad on & monitor if there's any more bleeding. It appears to have stopped, I still have no clue as to where it's come from but baby is still kicking & I'm not in any pain. I've had a wee look & 'checked' it's not coming from there & it really doesn't seem to be.

Thanks for the support, I'm still very confused & pretty sure I won't sleep very well tonight but hey ho!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh bean :hugs: definetly keep us up to date and fx's its nothing!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, this is fun! Let's see, what we have so far... 

Car seat
Crib/mattress/mobile (but OH has to build it this week!!) 
Lamby (lamb's wool for tummy time)
Clothes (everything but a snowsuit)
Bouncer (vibrating)
Breast pump


Things still on the list: 
Beco Gemini carrier
Comotomo bottle
Muslins
Breast pads
Activity gym
Changing pad for the dresser
Bed rail (we're co-sleeping for awhile)
Diapers/wipes
Duplicate sheets, etc, so we don't run out since we pay for laundry. 

So exciting finishing shopping for baby. :D


----------



## Bookity

Okay! Here's my turn.

What we have:
Car seat
clothes
bathtub
wash cloths
burp rags/muslins
breast pump
swing
pack n play*
diaper bag*
play gym*
bottles*

* indicates that I have it, but would like another one or a new one

What we need:
crib/mattress
double stroller
minivan (not necessarily a "baby" item, but definitely needed before baby is here)
more diapers
external parts for breast pump
new nipples for bottles
pacifiers
breast/nipple shells to use before baby comes to draw out inverted nips (woohoo)

What I want:
Bouncer
Tummy Time Mat

Really hoping that my breastfeeding attempt has more success this time around. Though I'm pleased that my daughter got at least SOME breastmilk until she was almost 6 months due to pumping, I would really like if I could give milk to number two "from the tap" if you will. I always felt chained to my breast pump and the house when she was little. I think that once I get the hang of BF-ing, I could be more mobile with number two.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, bookity, I read about the breast shields. I don't have flat/inverted nips, but they aren't super pronounced, either. I'm hoping I can go without, but the store near me has these so I can grab them if I need. Good call! I've also read that pumping for a second before can help. I am thinking of getting a cheapo manual pump for this purpose. I have an expensive double-electric, but that's more for pumping quantity when I go back to work. 

Also, I keep forgetting about getting a diaper bag. OH and I will share it, so it needs to be a backpack style and something not too girly. I still haven't figured it yet. I found one backpack one that looked good, but maybe a bit large. I really do want a specific bag because just a regular backpack would be lame due to lack of compartmentalization. 

I'm thinking of foregoing the bathtub and just mainly sponge bathing and then bathing with him. We'll see how it works out I guess. I have no idea how realistic that is.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Ooh let's see, so far we have...

Pram (ABC Cobra) with bassinet attachment on order from Germany 
Fisherprice Rock n Play Sleeper
Mix of clothes-new and 2nd hand-from newborn to 12 months
Dummies
Medela Swing Electric Breast Pump
2 bottles
Medela sterilizer bags
Swaddles
Sheepskin insert for pram
Muslin squares
Nursing wedge
Tummy time mat
Baby bag
Portable change mat
Cot mobile
Breast pads
Some Nappies and wipes (will wait till she's born to buy more)
Bebe pod 
Bibs
Baby carrier
Tens machine
Baby seat for bath

*Still to get*
Car seat (husbands family buying)
Cot when she's a few months
Nipple shields
Nipple cream
Change table/change pad
Nappy cream
Baby powder (although I read recently you shouldn't use this)

Tossing up whether to buy a room thermometer for the coming summer as it gets very hot and humid in Brisbane and whether to buy a dehumidifier 

And a few minor items like cotton wool, baby bath oil, nailclippers etc


----------



## Jazavac

And we have:

crib
travel pack'n'play for our bedroom and the whole downstairs
stroller
carseat
receiving blankets, muslin clothes, fitted sheets for the crib, etc. 
boppy
some cheap swing
newborn clothes
clothes bigger than newborn (collected on sales, as well as hand me downs)
snowsuit
bathing tub ordered today
camera
cloth diapers
diaper bag on its way
ring sling
most of the nursery completed
changing pad (opted out of changing table)

Need:
movement monitor
activity mat
thermometer/brush/comb/nail clipper/etc.
breast pads


I probably forgot a ton of things from both lists, too. :haha:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jaz, which snowsuit did you buy? How many? They seem really expensive!!

Bugaboo, what is a bebe pod?


----------



## Bookity

There's a difference between breast shells and shields. Not sure if you were aware, so I wanted to be clear. Shells are for before baby comes and/or between feedings. Shields are for use during feeding. Also I was warned that I should stop using them as soon as possible as extended use can negatively affect supply.

These are shells: https://www.amazon.com/Medela-SoftS...346731819&sr=8-1&keywords=medela+breast+shell

These are shields: https://www.amazon.com/Medela-Conta...6731893&sr=8-11&keywords=medela+breast+shield


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> Jaz, which snowsuit did you buy? How many? They seem really expensive!!
> 
> Bugaboo, what is a bebe pod?

I have two, actually. One is from a second-hand sale, it cost me a huge pile of $4. It's one of those fuzzy bear-shaped things. The other one is not as warm, but it should do, since you're not supposed to pack too much padding into the carseat anyway. This second one is from Walmart, was $3 or so on clearance.

I'm cheap. :haha:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ah! And the one I saw was nearly $40 on sale. I'll just keep looking, thx!!


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, they're pretty expensive. Do you have any consignment stores in your area, that sell kids items? We have one of those Once Upon a Child places, but I've made all the best purchases at some church sale that happens twice a year.


----------



## SarahDiener

I still need...
Diaper bucket, 
more reusable nappies,
liners for the nappies,
dryer, 
cupboard for the spare room :)
shelf for above the change table...
another maternity bra.

There is other things we can get but we'll probably get them after the baby comes, just to see what we really need.

We got this snow suit https://www.baby-walz.de/Mode-fuer-...0.html?pgpkl=2768a7acec450bbdbe9a4504a9300ee6 But things are always pretty expensive here...

Oh and I had really weird pressure pain in my belly last night! PRobably BH or the baby pushing out in the funny position. But It started to scare me in my sleepy state!


----------



## SarahDiener

Ok, this is totally off topic, but I'm so scared/happy that it might happen that I want to cry :/. Hormones probably!!!!

My DH applied for a job in NZ this year and came second. Apparently there has been some drama as to him being the best candidate and not getting the job (we just heard this today). Turns out the guy who came first, -MIGHT- not be actually going to NZ and taking the job. So there is a very slim possibility that DH might actually be offered it in the end... We both desperately want to go back to NZ... this would be basically all our dreams coming true :/. 

It actually makes me feel sick because it makes me so nervous :/....


----------



## CharlieKeys

SD - I have my fingers crossed he actually gets it!! Eeeek especially if it's both what you want!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

(p.s. my ticker moved up a box WOOOO HOOO!!!)


----------



## SarahDiener

Last two months!! Home stretch :D


----------



## Coleey

Keeping everything crossed for you Sarah!! :D xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Scary isn't it!


----------



## Coleey

CharlieKeys said:


> Scary isn't it!

Just a bit! :haha: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

When I first got prgnant with her I was like 'yeah this is gonna be easy ... can't be harder than having two' ... now it's like 'ahhhhhh oh god THREE kids' :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha! Yeah, I'm scared of having 1! Let alone 3 :D. But I plan to have the next within 2 years :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Fingers crossed for you Sarah! And I love the snowsuit you picked! So cute!

So after a slightly restless sleep I have had no more blood, and still have no clue why it was there, it's almost as if it wasn't my blood! I actually made DH look in the loo (I know, gross right?!) because I felt like I was going mad! I still feel a bit crazy...
I've had a look 'down there' with a mirror, but I have a somewhat limited view past this bump, & I can't see ANY indication. 

Hmm, so I have reflexology today up at the anti natal clinic & then work after that. I don't know if it's worth asking anyone there to check my foof! I'll mention it to the reflexology midwife/see how busy they are.


----------



## SarahDiener

Hmm, I wonder if there was a cyst or something you didn't notice that burst. I've had that before...


----------



## phineas

Bean I'd mention it u might get a sneaky scan lol glad tho no more showed up!

Sarah that would be super cool if ur oh got the job! Especially if it's summat yeve both wanted! Fingers crossed! 

Trying to decide if I tackle the baby's room today or if I do the beds! If I do the baby's room I know I'll be occupied all day which isn't a bad thing, but there's 2 things in there I'll need to move that I'll have to be really careful with (the wardrobe and my shoe box!). But if I just do beds (which I hate) I'll be able to laze for the day! Hmmm 

Baby's room lol cannot wait until October to start finishing what I need! I don't need much tbh just clothes, a mattress and a car seat but lookin forward to getting them!


----------



## SarahDiener

I hope the people ring today about the cot :/ It's been a bit shit how long they've taken!!! I bet they accidentally sold it to someone else or something else equally as stupid! :(

Omg just got so hungry! It's only 10am and I suddenly felt like I was going to be sick from hunger :O baby must be growing???


----------



## BUGaBOO

oh_so_blessed said:


> Bugaboo, what is a bebe pod?

Its basically a bumbo.

https://www.urbanbaby.com.au/bebePOD-Plus

We bought a 2nd hand Medela electric breast pump off Gumtree for half price and the lady threw in a heap of free stuff when we went to collect it - nursing wedge, bottles, bumbo, nappy bag portable change mat, sterilizer bags, sheepskin insert, muslin squares and girls clothes - it was all in as new condition. Score! :happydance:


----------



## phineas

Have u it ordered long sarah?
We have DS's cot! We've moved house like 5 times since he was in it, and brought it from house to house with us! Oh nearly left it in the house we left a month before I got preg! Oh had to ask for the keys back to get it lol so we just need a new mattress! 


Yay for growing babies! Tho tbh I dunno how u last longer than ten without food! I try have mine at 9 but there's some mornings I need it earlier if I'm up! 

Anyone able to see body parts yet? If I'm lying on my side (only left tho) u can see baby moving his arm from side to side! It's really cool!


----------



## lillio

Glad your feeling better bean!

As for what we have for baby,

Nursery furniture (cotbed, wardrobe, change table)
All bedding, changemat, curtains mobile etc
Maxicosi carseat
Quinny Buzz 3 Pram
Nappies, wipes, General baby toiletries
Sleepsuits, vests, babygrows, snowsuit, hats etc
Blankets (all knit by my wee granny)
Baby monitor
Baby swing
Moses basket and stand
Changing bag (LOVE IT)
Breast pump, bottles, steriliser
Sling to carry baby

Still to get
Baby bath
Nursing bras
Hospital bag stuff
Muslins

Wow that's a lot lol!


----------



## SarahDiener

BUGaBOO said:


> We bought a 2nd hand Medela electric breast pump off Gumtree for half price and the lady threw in a heap of free stuff when we went to collect it - nursing wedge, bottles, bumbo, nappy bag portable change mat, sterilizer bags, sheepskin insert, muslin squares and girls clothes - it was all in as new condition. Score! :happydance:

Awesome!!! :D


We ordered the cot about 3 weeks ago :/
Oh and I'd had breakfast at 8am :), I was just crazy hungry again!

That's so cool phineas!! I've not been able to tell what they are but I get a lot of lumps. So maybe this wont be too far off :)


----------



## SpringerS

SarahDiener said:


> But things are always pretty expensive here...

That's funny. I ordered my co-sleeper cot from Germany as it was 2-4 times cheaper than anything I could find in Ireland or the UK.:D

I have most things I think, I still have to get;
The car seat, we're ordering the Graco Duologic 2 from Sweden in a couple of weeks,
A changing bag,
2 wet bags for dirty nappies,
A few more nursing bras and tops,
Coconut oil and Lanisoh cream,
A new charger for the camera,
and Maternity pads.

Is anyone getting/hiring a Tens machine?


----------



## BUGaBOO

SpringerS said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> But things are always pretty expensive here...
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting/hiring a Tens machine?Click to expand...

My mum has one so will be borrowing that. I used it last week when I had my braces tightened and was in agony. I attached one pad to my face and it was twitching away so madly I looked like I was having a fit, I couldn't stop laughing. Must say - its more of a distraction from the pain than actual pain relief. I'm such a wimp and have a low pain threshold, something tells me more hardcore pain relief is on the menu for labour!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Morning you chatty little ladies :flower:

Sarah, Oh I so hope he gets the call!! :hugs:

As for seeing baby move about oh yes. Last night we saw her moving body parts all over the place. We could see her hands press up against my right side and then at the same time could see what i imagine was a foot press out from the bottom of my belly. TONS of movment yesterday so maybe she is trying to flip herself around. Last sono showed her head up still. 

Today finishing going through DS clothes, his dressers and hampers, and then to tackle the hall closets.


----------



## Jazavac

Aww, so cute MommaB. I see things proding and poking around my belly all the time, but I can't tell what they are. There's probably too much padding between me and the baby. :lol:

Sarah, keeping my fingers crossed for the NZ job for your husband! After the weekend in Minneapolis, it feels shitty to be back in our little boring useless town, ugh. I am such a big city person, I just can't get used to this small town life, ugh ugh ugh. I love that snowsuit, too! I'm not sure if we actually need to buy a _real_ one as well. It's cold here in the winter, but usually too cold for the baby to go anywhere without the car. Hm. We'll see.


----------



## Beankeeper

Morning MommaB! :wave:

I've been given a Tens machine on loan, it's my sister's friends one. I have to buy the pads for it though, which I presume I can buy online.

I've been having visible movements but am not able to distinguish what's what yet. 

Spoke to the reflexology midwife & she said if baby is kicking & I feel okay & there's no more blood, then it's probably nothing to worry about, but if it happens again then to just phone & tell them I'm coming in to get checked. Still wearing a pad just in case.


----------



## whatwillbex

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Sarah - Exciting times! hope you get the call:flower:
Momma - Your so lucky, I cant wait to see a foot or a hand! I have had lots of movements just nothing noticeable yet. Although I may have seen a bottom??

Hope everyone else is having a great Tuesday! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Afternoon Ladies, 

Just had my GTT take 2. The nurse managed to get bloods this time, yay :happydance:. I really expected it to be a horrific experience, but it was actually a walk in the park. The drink was very sugary but was drinkable, the worst bit was having to sit and do nothing for 2 hours!! I'm pretty sure my results will come back normal, just got to wait now. 

Baby is going a bit crazy now, think its all the sugar lol. 

Hope you are all having a good day :) 

xx


----------



## Wandering

I see my stomach move all the time, its like a water bed! But I can never tell where abouts the baby is positioned or see actual limbs. The right side of my belly next to my belly button always rises up recently and i always think that might be her little bum but who knows!

Glad your GTT went okay Lucy :)

Im probably going to sound stupid but what is a tens machine!? It keeps being mentioned in my pregnancy book as well but I have no idea what it is :shrug:


----------



## destynibaby

i get to see my LO in just a few hours!!! another lovely ultrasound. I hate the fact that hes measuring small and i have to have these growth scans but its wonderful i get to see him every 2-3 weeks. and i ALWAYS get pictures. I can pretty much fill an entire photo album with all the ultrasound pictures ive gotten.
have a great day ladies!


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck destiny!! Cant wait to hear how little man is doing!!

Wandering it wont be long then until you see hands and feet if your seeing her rise up. I wish she was bum up so I could give it a little tap when she is being a pain in my bum :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Morning ladies! Just catching up. Sarah, hope that your OH gets the job in NZ so you be where you really want to be!

I've seen lots (LOTS) of squirming movement from outside, but haven't really placed body parts. I know babe is head down at the moment though. And her butt/back is all curved round my right side making me all lopsided, lol.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I can't really tell what body parts I have at the surface but I can totally feel when it's an arm or leg versus a head or hiney! I can also tell whose body it is as they are decently settled into their spots. Cuuute. And I agree with the tap on the hiney when they are being naughty and kicking each other or playing jungle gym in my ribs.


----------



## whatwillbex

Off to my 32 week midwife appointment :happydance:
wee sample done and feeling quite chuffed with myself. My wee looks like I have got it from the tap! 
I might as well sell it back to the water company and I charge them lol I hope its ok now I have said that! lol:dohh:

wish me luck!


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB how is today going with the little ladies?


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck whatwill!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerS

Wandering said:


> Im probably going to sound stupid but what is a tens machine!? It keeps being mentioned in my pregnancy book as well but I have no idea what it is :shrug:

It's a type of massage machine that's used for pain relief. You can get special maternity ones that are supposed to help with labour pains. You put pads on your back and tummy and use a hand held machine to control the massage sensation. Some people say they're great and others say they didn't help much. Some hospitals/birth centres have them but a lot of people buy/hire them as they tend to be useful for early labour.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Wow, most of you seem to be much further along with baby preparations. Just waiting until the showers to make sure I don't have too many duplicates.

Everybody I talk to seems to be SHOCKED that I'm not planning on buying a breast pump right away, but my nurse practitioner said she didn't think I needed to start out with one because of my school schedule and the fact that I get off 1 month for Christmas break. She said just to wait and see if I felt I needed one in the spring.


----------



## SpringerS

MedievalGrad said:


> Everybody I talk to seems to be SHOCKED that I'm not planning on buying a breast pump right away, but my nurse practitioner said she didn't think I needed to start out with one because of my school schedule and the fact that I get off 1 month for Christmas break. She said just to wait and see if I felt I needed one in the spring.

I'm not getting one until I'm sure I need it. I asked on the bf forum and a few people said that you should avoid using one until about 6 weeks after birth anyway to let your milk supply adjust. Up until then you can always hand express if you need to.


----------



## MommaBarry

I plan on just purchasing a manual for the begining before investing in an electric. Just to make sure im able to BF. I am getting the avent manual, its under $35 at Walmart. That way I can take it along in my hospital bag just in case cirmumstances arise that require me to pump.

Medieval, I just realized that your in Columbia. You are few hours drive from where I live.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, also I think 4 weeks is the best time to introduce artificial nipples (i.e., dummies, bottles) so they don't get confused and start rejecting the boob. 

And good news about the blood, Beankeeper!


----------



## MedievalGrad

MommaBarry said:


> I plan on just purchasing a manual for the begining before investing in an electric. Just to make sure im able to BF. I am getting the avent manual, its under $35 at Walmart. That way I can take it along in my hospital bag just in case cirmumstances arise that require me to pump.
> 
> Medieval, I just realized that your in Columbia. You are few hours drive from where I live.

Yay, Missouri! :hi:

Another thing that discouraged me about getting a breast pump is that the nurse practitioner said, "Oh, if you do get one, make sure it's one of the better ones. They run about $200." Considering how much time I'll be at home and working from home, that seems like a lot when I probably won't be away from her for more than 1 or 2 hours at a time.


----------



## phineas

We usually see hands on my left side, baby def head down though I've a lot of nudging going on in my cervix/bum again! It's cool he likes the left and I just have to touch my side at night and hell run his hand back along mine! I still prefer the kicks the swishing of body parts again my stomach makes my stomach turn if I think bout it! Dunno why like its only baby but ew lol

Wtb it must be super cool (although uncomfy) having 3 sets of arms and legs thumping u! 

Baby doesn't like me moving the wardrobe lol! I had to lie down after moving it to rest! But got baby's room decluttered and my room! Both got a major scrubbing! So I've DS's room tomorro to do! 

Bean really glad everything seems ok! Scariest thing ever seeing blood! Not a nice experience!


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas said:


> Baby doesn't like me moving the wardrobe lol! I had to lie down after moving it to rest! But got baby's room decluttered and my room! Both got a major scrubbing! So I've DS's room tomorro to do!

Neither does mine!!! We just went an got a massive wardrobe from ikea. I'm so exhausted now :(. A women in the store laughed at me (well smile/laughed) because I was sitting on a couch falling asleep while DH was hiring transport...


----------



## SpringerS

phineas said:


> I still prefer the kicks the swishing of body parts again my stomach makes my stomach turn if I think bout it! Dunno why like its only baby but ew lol

I'm not sure that's psychological, I think it's just a really weird feeling. It does something to my insides that feels similar to how it feels if someone drags their fingernails down a blackboard. I'm getting a lot less kicks and punches now but loads more feelings of him moving his torso up against my stomach. I guess he's growing more than I am and has less room to move his limbs, while his body movements feel much stronger to me. I definitely prefer the feeling of the kicks.


----------



## MommaBarry

I agree!! The really good ones are expensive, and can not be returned. And since I am staying home for winter term I will have a good solid 4 months of exclusivly BF. I figure come Feb I can start to really pump just to make sure I have back up for when the spring term starts and I have to be away for class. So she might possibly need a bottle for 4 hours twice a week come March.

My only concern is that I am having a c-section. I have read that lots of women have been successful at BF immediatly after a section, but that some have had trouble since baby can be a little sleepy from the spinal block. Im just afraid the nurses will try and give her a bottle when my plan is no bottle. Although I am going into the nursing field myself I have found that some nurses just kind of do what they "think" is the right thing against mothers wishes.


----------



## phineas

Sarah u think we'd take the hint... Let the men do it lol I hate giving in tho that I shouldn't do stuff like I would pre preg! Spec in my house I like moving things about lol ud know nesting/baby brain kicked in, I moved it cross the room, swept where it was and then out it back in the same spot. Worst part? I didn't cop it was the same spot for like ten mins lol! 

Springer thank u I don't feel as weird now! Anyone else I've said that to looks at me like ye ur weird! I don't mind it too much when sitting up, but lying down when he does it, I just rub my belly and try forget cause it really can make me nauseous if I think too long bout it! Give me kicks and punches any day!


----------



## Wandering

SpringerS said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> Im probably going to sound stupid but what is a tens machine!? It keeps being mentioned in my pregnancy book as well but I have no idea what it is :shrug:
> 
> It's a type of massage machine that's used for pain relief. You can get special maternity ones that are supposed to help with labour pains. You put pads on your back and tummy and use a hand held machine to control the massage sensation. Some people say they're great and others say they didn't help much. Some hospitals/birth centres have them but a lot of people buy/hire them as they tend to be useful for early labour.Click to expand...

Ooh I quite like the sound of this actually. I'll have to look into it! 

Destinyi - Aw thats good that you get pictures every time. Must be amazing to have so many pictures of LO and get to see him regularly. How small is he measuring? my fundal height was 2cm below what it shouldve been last time I was measured, but apparently thats not enough to have any growth scans. Im seeing my midwife for the first time in 3 weeks tommorow so hopefully my uterus size will have caught up!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering, my growth was 2.5 ahead but that was also not enough to trigger it. First, when I was 1.5 cm up, they told me over 3 cm would be out of range, but then last time when I was closer to 3 they said 4. lol! I think they don't want to scan me. :p Let us know if you get triggered for a scan. I'm curious what other midwives are going by. 

As to the breastpump, I have not read that you shouldn't pump before 6 weeks. Only that you can cause oversupply if you do it too much and also shouldn't introduce an artificial nipple so early. I personally plan to pump a little once nipple soreness is down, or if baby has latching troubles that I can't seem to cure right away we might need to pump. I am settled that I'm BF, and I'm not worried about not being able to. Might we have latching trouble, sure. I'll pump while we resolve it. But I'm not going in with the mindset that it might not work out because from what I've read that's really quite rare in reality. Usually it's solvable, and in my area there is really good BF support. I already have my double electric because I'll need it when I go back to work and I got a good deal on it. (cost about $300 instead of $400 it would have cost). 

On the baby movements I'm getting a lot from him, but have not identified any body parts from sight. We're pretty sure we've felt his food and knee, though. He's been head-down last two appts, so that helps to know where he's at. It's pretty weird when he makes those massive movements across the womb. I swear this baby is already 5 lbs!


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaBarry said:


> My only concern is that I am having a c-section. I have read that lots of women have been successful at BF immediatly after a section, but that some have had trouble since baby can be a little sleepy from the spinal block. Im just afraid the nurses will try and give her a bottle when my plan is no bottle. Although I am going into the nursing field myself I have found that some nurses just kind of do what they "think" is the right thing against mothers wishes.

I know people who have made signs for their baby crib saying"no artificial nipples Im a BF baby!". Also I think if you make sure they don't take them away for an hour as well it can help.

And you're right oh so! You can always pump before six weeks. Just avoiding giving it to them if 
You can is best.


----------



## MedievalGrad

SarahDiener said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> My only concern is that I am having a c-section. I have read that lots of women have been successful at BF immediatly after a section, but that some have had trouble since baby can be a little sleepy from the spinal block. Im just afraid the nurses will try and give her a bottle when my plan is no bottle. Although I am going into the nursing field myself I have found that some nurses just kind of do what they "think" is the right thing against mothers wishes.
> 
> I know people who have made signs for their baby crib saying"no artificial nipples Im a BF baby!". Also I think if you make sure they don't take them away for an hour as well it can help.Click to expand...

My hospital, nurse practitioner, doctor, everybody is almost militantly PRO-breastfeeding (I was always planning to BF no matter what) so their default would never be to assume bottle-feeding. 

Anybody planning to do maternity photos? If so, when? I want to make sure I get some early just in case she decides to come early. One set at 32 weeks and another set at 36 weeks?! Lol.


----------



## SarahDiener

I'd like to, but I doubt dh would really agree... He's not into that kind of thing :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I'd like maternity photos, but not sure I'd want to spend on it. OH has a very nice camera, but I really don't have any nice maternity dresses and so buying those would probably cost a bit. I would love to see your photos, though, Medieval. :)

Sarah, yeah, I think we'll just freeze whatever we get. But I am going to start introducing a bottle for 1 feeding/day around 4 weeks. I have heard it can be difficult to find one baby will use and I want time to continue that search if necessary before returning to work at around 8 weeks. -- do you plan to pump at all? I'm trying to figure out what I'll use to freeze milk. I was looking at the lansinoh bags, but I am still more comfortable storing/freezing in glass so not sure... we have a deep freezer, so that should help! :)


----------



## Janers

I debated on Maternity photos, I decided not to take anything professional, but just to make sure there are some nice pics of me, hubby and my growing belly 

So far thats easier said then done, we are always the ones behind the camera haha


----------



## lillio

Trying to FINALLY upload a bump pic... hope it works!xx
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## SarahDiener

I want to pump. I'd like the share the night feeds with my DH, and also give him a chance to feed her too. But yeah, I think pumping and storing is a good idea! I've seen those bags I think they are a good idea :). They'd pack nice and flat too (my freezer is tiny). 
I have a new Medela breast attachment, I need to buy a motor for it (second hand).
I also need to buy a microwave :/.... ok this list is never going to end is it?

I think baby is angry at me for going to Ikea :( She seems unsettled. 

Have you ladies started making meals for the freezer? Like I said, my freezer is tiny, so IDK how late I should leave it...

Nice bumpy! and wow, he's so high!


----------



## Wandering

oh_so_blessed said:


> Wandering, my growth was 2.5 ahead but that was also not enough to trigger it. First, when I was 1.5 cm up, they told me over 3 cm would be out of range, but then last time when I was closer to 3 they said 4. lol! I think they don't want to scan me. :p Let us know if you get triggered for a scan. I'm curious what other midwives are going by.

Yeah they seem quite reluctant to give out extra scans this end too. They said its only a concern if your 5cm out to me last time! Its understandable but i would secretely love an extra scan haha. I have a feeling i'll have caught up and be back to normal size now, I definately feel a whole lot bigger than when I was last measured but yeah I'll let you know! 

Is it me or has this thread moved out of third tri!?


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh wow! You're right :O WE GOT MOVED!


----------



## destynibaby

why did we get moved? there's always threads leading up to the upcoming months. this is blasphemy! im starting a protest!!! lol


----------



## Wandering

This is going to get confusing! I already have baby brain enough as it is haha :(


----------



## destynibaby

Wandering said:


> SpringerS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> Im probably going to sound stupid but what is a tens machine!? It keeps being mentioned in my pregnancy book as well but I have no idea what it is :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Destinyi - Aw thats good that you get pictures every time. Must be amazing to have so many pictures of LO and get to see him regularly. How small is he measuring? my fundal height was 2cm below what it shouldve been last time I was measured, but apparently thats not enough to have any growth scans. Im seeing my midwife for the first time in 3 weeks tommorow so hopefully my uterus size will have caught up!Click to expand...
> 
> Its mainly his abdomen thats measuring small... everything else is good. its about 10 days behind and has been since 20 weeks. my fundal height is always measuring 3-4 weeks ahead. his little tummy was still measuring behind today at my scan but its no longer declining like it was. It went from 40th centile to 10th centile in 6 weeks and has been slowly rising.. went to 12th and now 13th and his overall weight percentage is steady at 30th centile. He is currently 3lb 6oz! So a little small.. but they cant find any anomalies, all my blood tests came back low risk and blood flow, placenta and all that good stuff is normal.:happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Wandering

Glad to hear everything is fine and his abdomen is catching up. 3lb 6oz wow! that sounds like a lot although i know its not for how far we are but its crazy to think our babies are around that size! Are you going to keep having regular scans till 40 weeks then?


----------



## destynibaby

yup more than likely. I have another one scheduled in 3 weeks. and thank you!! today was a good day!


----------



## phineas

Can't believe we lasted so long and now got moved :( booo! I know there was a lotta sept threads this month but we were quiet in our own corner :(


----------



## SarahDiener

I was just thinking about what to put the LO in on the way home from the hospital :).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> Wandering, my growth was 2.5 ahead but that was also not enough to trigger it. First, when I was 1.5 cm up, they told me over 3 cm would be out of range, but then last time when I was closer to 3 they said 4. lol! I think they don't want to scan me. :p Let us know if you get triggered for a scan. I'm curious what other midwives are going by.
> 
> Yeah they seem quite reluctant to give out extra scans this end too. They said its only a concern if your 5cm out to me last time! Its understandable but i would secretely love an extra scan haha. I have a feeling i'll have caught up and be back to normal size now, I definately feel a whole lot bigger than when I was last measured but yeah I'll let you know!
> 
> Is it me or has this thread moved out of third tri!?Click to expand...

I, otoh, don't feel like I'm growing as fast now as I was... so maybe I'll be going down soon. We'll see I guess, not long between appts these days. A week away. I'm like you, though, I really would love to see him and was hoping we'd get flagged for a freebie. From the sounds of it, though, we're just going to have to wait. :( 

BOOO on the move. I don't get it. There is an October and September thread on 3rd tri's forum, why move November out? :cry:


----------



## Jazavac

We're just a chatty group, so it really makes sense we got moved to the group/discussion forum. 

I'm not buying a breast pump either. I asked in my breastfeeding class and they said it was, in fact, a cultural thing. Many/most American women need or choose to go to work early, so they really have no other option if they choose to breastfeed in the first place. Where I come from, the majority of mothers stay at home with their children for 12 months and automatically do not need to pump. If everything goes well, I won't work at least for the baby's first six months, so I just hope we'll get by without the machine. The recommended ones are all around $300, and I kind of don't want to spend that much on it.


Our next scan is on the 20th. Gah. This will be the biggest gap, a little bit over a month. I've had 11 scans so far and we have more pictures than what a smaller album can hold. :lol:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> I want to pump. I'd like the share the night feeds with my DH, and also give him a chance to feed her too. But yeah, I think pumping and storing is a good idea! I've seen those bags I think they are a good idea :). They'd pack nice and flat too (my freezer is tiny).
> I have a new Medela breast attachment, I need to buy a motor for it (second hand).
> I also need to buy a microwave :/.... ok this list is never going to end is it?
> 
> I think baby is angry at me for going to Ikea :( She seems unsettled.
> 
> Have you ladies started making meals for the freezer? Like I said, my freezer is tiny, so IDK how late I should leave it...
> 
> Nice bumpy! and wow, he's so high!

I really like the idea of making meals for the freezer so it's easy to eat post-bebe. Since I'm taking October off I'll try to get some ideas together for easy freeze meals and cook them then, assuming I'm feeling up to it. Let's hope so! 

Yeah, we recently bought a deep freezer and stuck it in our 1 bdrm apt. We otherwise have a small freezer and I couldn't take it anymore since we like to stock up on meats just once-a-month and couldn't fit two ducks, two chickens, lamb, beef, fish, all in that tiny freezer. lol! Loving having the deep freeze, and now with freezing breastmilk I feel it will be even a better deal!


----------



## Jazavac

We need to buy a freezer, too. Not because I plan to cook and freeze (so far, I've thrown out every single thing I cooked and froze, because it tasted like poop), but because our current one is just really way too small. Luckily we have plenty of room in the basement for the thing.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yeah, I've learned through trial and error which items are worth freezing, and which will "taste like poop" lol!


----------



## Jazavac

What's worth freezing?

For us, veggie stews and sauces, bolognese sauce, chilies and many other similar things absolutely did not work. Once thawed, they were all flavourless mush!


----------



## SarahDiener

Maybe it's what your freezing it in or how your defrosting it? I've never had a problem with freezing chillies :/ Or Bolognese for that matter!~ Also soups are good...


----------



## Wandering

Okay random Q.. How often do your LO's get hiccups? My LO gets the hiccups 3 times a day every single day like clockwork! I presume this is a normal and every baby is different? It's a lot of hiccuping tho!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Wandering, my LO gets hiccups quite a lot too, i don't really count to be honest but its about 2/3 times a day. Midwife says its all normal and a sign they are healthy so i wouldn't worry :) 

Also...

I have just noticed this thread has been moved to "Pregnancy Groups and discussions"...odd. 

xx


----------



## Wandering

Yeah they moved us!! The cheek of it!!


----------



## Jazavac

SarahDiener said:


> Maybe it's what your freezing it in or how your defrosting it? I've never had a problem with freezing chillies :/ Or Bolognese for that matter!~ Also soups are good...

I really don't know! There are so many people who have no issues with the meals we hate thawed, and at the same time, so many who hate them all the same. 


I still don't know if my little guy ever had proper hiccups. I guess I'm really dumb when it comes to figuring out baby movement. :shrug:


----------



## SarahDiener

My LO has them right now... 3rd time today I'd guess


----------



## Beankeeper

my LO does get hiccups, but not that often. In fact, not really often at all. But I think you're right, they all vary. I've worried before that mine does't get them enough!

Just noticed that you've given your LO a name! I love the name Lily, it's top of our list for if ours is a girl. It was my dad's mum's name. Still haven't decided on a middle name though.


----------



## Jazavac

I usually get big long bluuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrp-like stretches, which remind me of a huge hippo in a very thick muddy bath, turning around. Yes, _that_ graphic.

Then there are twiches and pokes, but they're never painful either, just awkward. Sometimes he punches me in the stomach and it makes me slightly sick, which then makes me dizzy, uuugh.

I wish I could figure out the hiccups, for sure. Or he maybe doesn't do it.

Also, he goes nuts in the evening/night and usually stays put during the morning hours.


----------



## Jazavac

This is kind of how I imagine him turning:

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQGJJKX2g_PzXjz1yuaKsBHOrdTAc1lqqv4s2A352rv9kiUiJ4IeQ&t=1


----------



## Beankeeper

Jaz, I love that image! I kinda get what you mean too!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> What's worth freezing?
> 
> For us, veggie stews and sauces, bolognese sauce, chilies and many other similar things absolutely did not work. Once thawed, they were all flavourless mush!

Some soups, all beans, curried meats & meatballs, etc, & most sauces have worked well for me. I also make chicken & veggie broths in bulk and freeze those, as well as leftover things such as opened tomato paste, curries, etc. Also, bread dough freezes very well; I like to let it do all but the last rise then punch, shape and freeze. Also, already prepared breads also freeze fairly well. 

I have found that most veggies themselves do not freeze well. However, some fruit freezes well (blueberries for one, if they are going to go bad I freeze and later use for pancakes or sauce for crepes).


----------



## Wandering

Beankeeper said:


> my LO does get hiccups, but not that often. In fact, not really often at all. But I think you're right, they all vary. I've worried before that mine does't get them enough!
> 
> Just noticed that you've given your LO a name! I love the name Lily, it's top of our list for if ours is a girl. It was my dad's mum's name. Still haven't decided on a middle name though.

Aww thankyou, I love it! Its the only name me and OH could agree on and the second we said it we just knew it was the right name for her :cloud9: Its good because it goes with a lot of different middle names as well :) I totally forgot you were team yellow bean! Do you have any inkling as to whether its a boy or a girl? 

Jazavac - I didnt realise that what I was feeling was hiccups for agges. Feels like a rhythmic sort of beat or pulse to me. I just thought i could feel a vein beating or something! It was only when my mum had her hand on my stomach and said 'you do realise thats hiccups right?' that i realised what it was!


----------



## Wandering

The midwives is about to start on BBC2 for anyone whose interested. Last one in the series!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering said:


> Okay random Q.. How often do your LO's get hiccups? My LO gets the hiccups 3 times a day every single day like clockwork! I presume this is a normal and every baby is different? It's a lot of hiccuping tho!

Depends on the day. I remember 4 bouts of hiccups distinctly yesterday. I might be missing one, can't recall. Some days he gets more, some less. He's had none yet today. We shall see...


----------



## Beankeeper

Wandering said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> my LO does get hiccups, but not that often. In fact, not really often at all. But I think you're right, they all vary. I've worried before that mine does't get them enough!
> 
> Just noticed that you've given your LO a name! I love the name Lily, it's top of our list for if ours is a girl. It was my dad's mum's name. Still haven't decided on a middle name though.
> 
> Aww thankyou, I love it! Its the only name me and OH could agree on and the second we said it we just knew it was the right name for her :cloud9: Its good because it goes with a lot of different middle names as well :) I totally forgot you were team yellow bean! Do you have any inkling as to whether its a boy or a girl?Click to expand...

I've always thought boy, but I keep getting girl feelings. I really don't know! Haha. We're thinking either Lily Eve or Lily Elspeth for a girl & Reuben Peter or Daniel Peter for a boy.

I'm happy to be team yellow, but sometimes it's hard! I sometimes wonder if I would connect more with LO if I knew if it was a boy or girl... It still doesn't really feel real.

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> My LO has them right now... 3rd time today I'd guess

Up, he's got 'em right now, too. First one of the day this time. :)


----------



## Jazavac

My little guy has been pretty quiet today, but I'm fairly sure he'll make up for it as soon as I get home and try to relax, or work on something. He turns around and pokes me a bit, but there's not been much of that hippo stuff as of yet... today. 

For whatever reason, things became more real for me when we found out he was a boy. Actually, _real_ probably isn't the right word, but it was overall easier to think about things, or plan them, or whatnot, once we found out.


----------



## Jazavac

But let me add that it became all that much harder, too, to think about baby names. It was a lot easier before we were sure about his gender.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Well, OH had picked his son's name. Now, we had a deal where he'd pick 3 and I'd get to choose one if it was a boy, but now he's all on with the one name and that's the one he wants and he seems quite adamant about it. I have given him a little flack, but at the same time I know it means a lot to him to pick his baby son's name, so I think I'm going to let him have it. 

Eamon

Now, the middle name is already dictated as the father's name in his culture. So, I truly get no say at all in it I guess. :( I'm trying to get used to it as it's a little odd. The name, as spelled in English, is of Irish/old English origin. But, there is an equivalent Arabic name and it is his uncle's name. I think he likes the fact that on paper the baby won't be pegged as an Arab, but still gets a good proper Arabic name out of it. The Irish pronunciation is a little different. The Arabic pronunciation is AYE-mon, whereas the Irish is AY-mon.

Anyone else giving OH free reign?


----------



## Wandering

I think it definately got more real for me after finding out the gender. I found I could picture my daughter and the future with her in it a lot clearer than before if that makes sense! and all the getting organised became easier with what to buy etc 

I was absolutely CONVINCED i was having a boy up until my gender scan tho. So I think if I'd have waited till birth to find out I would have been very very shocked! Part of me wishes I'd waited to find out.. or at least not told anyone so i couldve surprised them! Think i'll definitely be team yellow if I have a second.. 

They say that not knowing the gender makes you push harder during labour too :winkwink:


----------



## Beankeeper

I think I can imagine myself with a girl, but I'm just not that familiar with boys, as in, I never had brothers & don't know many people with boys, except my sister & I haven't even met him yet.... I don't know.

Just watching The Midwives, DH just stated 'if you have to have a section, I don't think I'll be able to be in the room', because he's not great with blood. I think I'd be in bits if he didn't come with me!

I think I'm gonna make him watch loads of birth programs until he changes his mind!


----------



## lillio

OMG logged on to chat and couldn't find you! Freaked out and got all insecure lol! Why were we moved?

Eamon is a great name, I'm in N.Ireland so it's really common here! Good strong boys name! All the names you guys have picked are great!

We have finally decided on... Theo Mathew... what you think!? x


----------



## oh_so_blessed

lillio said:


> OMG logged on to chat and couldn't find you! Freaked out and got all insecure lol! Why were we moved?
> 
> Eamon is a great name, I'm in N.Ireland so it's really common here! Good strong boys name! All the names you guys have picked are great!
> 
> We have finally decided on... Theo Mathew... what you think!? x

I think that's a sweet name. I really like the name Theo, and my cousin's name is Matthew, so it makes me smile always to hear. Thanks for the infos on Eamon. It's definitely not common here, never heard it before. I feel like baby boy will always have to correct people, but there ya go. I have to do it for my last name as it is, and I'm no worse for it so I guess he'll be alright. Is that how it's usually spelled, btw? I have read also with two 'n's.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Currently my favorite name is Rosalind Kismet. I'd call her Rosie for short. SO likes Sophia Bernice. Bernice is his grandma's name. 

I like my name better!


----------



## Jazavac

We're going with Markus, unless something changes. No middle name just yet, because we simply can't come up with one. Neither of us had, or has, free reign and it was very difficult because we wanted the name to be spelled the same in both languages (we're going to have a bilingual kid), and to hopefully be pronounced the same, too. I suppose we'll come up with something eventually... 

Family members' names are banned from the mix.


----------



## Beankeeper

I love the name Theo! And I generally like biblical names for boys (hence, Reuben, Daniel & Peter!), so Matthew's good in my book!

I do like Rosalind, also Rosalin and Rosalie. Sophia is nice too but I know a few Sophias/Sophies.


----------



## lillio

oh_so_blessed said:


> lillio said:
> 
> 
> OMG logged on to chat and couldn't find you! Freaked out and got all insecure lol! Why were we moved?
> 
> Eamon is a great name, I'm in N.Ireland so it's really common here! Good strong boys name! All the names you guys have picked are great!
> 
> We have finally decided on... Theo Mathew... what you think!? x
> 
> I think that's a sweet name. I really like the name Theo, and my cousin's name is Matthew, so it makes me smile always to hear. Thanks for the infos on Eamon. It's definitely not common here, never heard it before. I feel like baby boy will always have to correct people, but there ya go. I have to do it for my last name as it is, and I'm no worse for it so I guess he'll be alright. Is that how it's usually spelled, btw? I have read also with two 'n's.Click to expand...

Yeah that's how it's usually spelled 'Eamon' and pronounced 'AY-MON'. Great name, it's weird how different names are popular in different places, it's not common where you are but here there's Eamons everywhere you go... I know 4 (but they are all grown-ups lol) x


----------



## MommaBarry

Just got caught up.

I am NOT happy we got moved :growlmad:
I believe that November due dates has more right to be in third tri threads than pregnancy and vibrators does! Now that discussion should be in discussions.

Whatever I guess!


----------



## Beankeeper

MommaBarry said:


> Just got caught up.
> 
> I am NOT happy we got moved :growlmad:
> I believe that November due dates has more right to be in third tri threads than pregnancy and vibrators does! Now that discussion should be in discussions.
> 
> Whatever I guess!

Agreed! I don't really get why the September thread is still there either. Oh well!


----------



## Beankeeper

Actually, this move will probably mean I look at 3rd tri less often, as I'll always come to this thread via the User CP instead of via 3rd tri. I might even get more done! Haha


----------



## 1eighty

Beankeeper said:


> Actually, this move will probably mean I look at 3rd tri less often, as I'll always come to this thread via the User CP instead of via 3rd tri. I might even get more done! Haha

This thread has it's own tab on my laptop, conversation flows so fast!

Loving the names girls, especially Kismet as a middle girl's name - brilliant!

The story of our Troll's name is kinda weird... when we were :yellow: we decided on a few names and then realised they'd have to have more than one middle name to fit all the names we liked. I had most input on the girly names, he had most input on the boy names. I had final say on the _order _of all the names though :p

For :pink: : Lexandria Coraline Koko Pixie W.
For :blue: : Taylor Kirk Logan W.

The weird part is that he has wanted the names _Coraline _and _Taylor _for a child for between 10 and 16 years... we've known each other less than 4 years... my best friend for the past 20 years is one _Caroline Taylor_ :p toooooo similar and very spooky :D


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MedievalGrad said:


> Currently my favorite name is Rosalind Kismet. I'd call her Rosie for short. SO likes Sophia Bernice. Bernice is his grandma's name.
> 
> I like my name better!

I love the name Sophie!!


----------



## Bookity

oh_so_blessed said:


> Anyone else giving OH free reign?

Yes, my DH picked Vanessa while I was still pregnant with number one. It did take a little while for it to grow on me, but I really can see it on my daughter now. I think my sister feels like I'm letting DH be controlling, but I don't think so at all. Middle name is up to me on this one. Of course I still don't want to pick something DH DOESN'T like. So I guess he's pretty much naming this one with the MN options I provide.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Bookity said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else giving OH free reign?
> 
> Yes, my DH picked Vanessa while I was still pregnant with number one. It did take a little while for it to grow on me, but I really can see it on my daughter now. I think my sister feels like I'm letting DH be controlling, but I don't think so at all. Middle name is up to me on this one. Of course I still don't want to pick something DH DOESN'T like. So I guess he's pretty much naming this one with the MN options I provide.Click to expand...

I like that name, too. 

I don't know, I guess I'm happy he cares so much in a way. I think it's sweet. Plus, I think it'll be nice that I get more influence on the girl's name, if we ever do have one. We had initially agreed that he'd be the one to pick a few boy's names, so I'm not upset about it at all. I think Eamon is starting to grow on me and it's only been a day, so I'm sure I'll come to like it. You should have seen the sparkle in his eye when he told me he picked a name. It was very cute. How could I say no to that? :flower:


----------



## Wandering

Aw love all the name choices! We were going to go with Noah if was a boy! Always liked Finley as well. I found boys names a lot easier to pick than girls names i've got to admit, I like loads of boys names but im really fussy when it comes to girls for some reason!


----------



## phineas

Bean I feel like that being team yellow too. Bit only cause its been 7 years since we had a baby and I still find it a bit surreal that we're actually gonna have another one! Like some one gonna jump out and go 'gotcha u just got really fat!'

I love the names kayla Faye if it's a girl or jake Edward for a boy.. But oh won't commit until its here :( I can see his point tho spec cause we are team yellow it just feels weird giving bump 2 names! 

Also just seen the hippo pic... Lol classic! Bump doesn't get hiccups much tbh, I just get big shudders, like when a dog shakes after a bath! Now they r weird I think lol


----------



## 1eighty

phineas said:


> Bump doesn't get hiccups much tbh, I just get big shudders, like when a dog shakes after a bath! Now they r weird I think lol

YES! They make my whole body shake if I'm sat/lying there all relaxed!

Troll gets hiccups if I lie on my right side at night, which is a bugger as it's the most comfortable side for me.


----------



## BUGaBOO

I have an anterior placenta so not sure ill get to see body parts. The movements do feel more pronounced when I lie on my side. Haven't felt hiccups yet or just not paid enough attention......
She's been dancing on my bladder recently and I keep thinking I'm going to pee myself!! Feels really weird - and when she kicks facing inwards, that's a strange sensation too

Got my 4d scan at precious previews on Saturday and am soooo exited! Was told to drink 2l of water a day to make sure the images are clear so I'm constantly running to the toilet in work - I counted 11 times yesterday, eek!


----------



## phineas

Bump is a lefty lol but he let's me lie on my left still, I lie kinda half on my belly, half on my side! He'll kick for few more mins as I lie on him but I think he likes it cause he'll go sleep lol oh rolls me on my right side to wake him up before he leaves to get a few kicks! 

The belly shake is crazy! I can't phantom what he must be at!.. Prob getting mad at summat lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> phineas said:
> 
> 
> Bump doesn't get hiccups much tbh, I just get big shudders, like when a dog shakes after a bath! Now they r weird I think lol
> 
> YES! They make my whole body shake if I'm sat/lying there all relaxed!
> 
> Troll gets hiccups if I lie on my right side at night, which is a bugger as it's the most comfortable side for me.Click to expand...


I'm more comfy on my right, too. I'm always worried tho about vena cava:/


----------



## destynibaby

i just wanna say.... my baby has officially moved over to the 2nd to last box on my top ticker!!! lol OMG!


----------



## Beankeeper

Now I'm really confused! I must've accidentally unsubscribed from this thread (somewhat easy to do with my clumsy fingers on my iPhone sometimes), so I had to try & find it again, and couldn't find this discussions category that we're now in on the forum jump. Eventually tracked it down & then discovered that there's another November Due Dates thread. It's like some sort of crazy parallel universe. My mind is now blown for the day & it's only 7:45am!


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck with the 4d scan, BUGaBOO!



Beankeeper said:


> Eventually tracked it down & then discovered that there's another November Due Dates thread. It's like some sort of crazy parallel universe. My mind is now blown for the day & it's only 7:45am!


It's weird aye! That there is a whole other world out there O_O. I found it the other day, but I like our group better :)


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha. Have we been moved? :wacko: couldn't find thread?


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, to discussions and groups :(. I just use "User CP" anyway, so it didnt really change anything for me :)


----------



## phineas

Lol bean what an early hour to have ur mind blown lol I like taking a peek in there but it's weird! 

I woke up during the night in extremely bad pain... Rolled over and baby must have been really low, cause when I spread my legs to pull my knee up I got a sudden shooting pain in my vjj! Felt like his head was gonna come out! I screamed it was that sore! He musta pushed back up in protest of been disturbed cause now I have heartburn :( yup I'm feeling preg today anyways!


----------



## whatwillbex

Oh its all change today me no likey?!

Had midwifes appointment and it went really well. Few! 

Our little Harriet Jayne (Hatty) is head down, bottom up in the air and legs to the left. She measures 31cm and heartbeat sound gteat. 
I have also booked our maternity ward tour and I have been booked in for Physio for my SPD, hurrah!

Weird day our cat hasn't returned home, he never go's far its been 7 hours now. :cry: He isn't that street wise so getting a little worried, pray he is ok.

Then come to go on here and the thread has moved! what's with the world today.:wacko:

:flower:Every one ok?:flower:


----------



## 1eighty

Word of warning, "My Induction Story - I hope I help some of you!" by MeanKitty23 is more of a horror story than anything else. The only helpful bits in there are 1) you know what your body needs, so make sure you get it (cold packs for your foof), and 2) bring food. Everything else is just.... woah. I always "thank" the_ this is it/that was it_ threads, but could honestly have done without reading that first thing today.


----------



## whatwillbex

I try not to read them, everyone's different. I hope that sometimes these are just extreme cases. 
Sometimes when I mention things to my midwife which I have picked up on here I think she thinks I'm being a bit wacko lol

Thanks for the heads up!:thumbup:


----------



## SarahDiener

1eighty said:


> Word of warning, "My Induction Story - I hope I help some of you!" by MeanKitty23 is more of a horror story than anything else. The only helpful bits in there are 1) you know what your body needs, so make sure you get it (cold packs for your foof), and 2) bring food. Everything else is just.... woah. I always "thank" the_ this is it/that was it_ threads, but could honestly have done without reading that first thing today.

Yeah I don't read them :/ I thought better to just go in with an understanding it will be horrible and try not to freak myself out too much beforehand :D

Ouch Phineas!!

Yay for the Midwife appointment Whatwill, and cute name!! I thought about that one too ;). I hope your cat comes back! I hate worrying about them...

AFM, my fingers and shoulders and hips are aching, I finally have something to do (fill the cupboard and tidy the spare room). And I don't want to :( I'm tireddd and I can't find my massage ball...


----------



## 1eighty

Don't worry about your kitty, they're probably holed up somewhere cozy and have fallen asleep :p Ours used to do that all the time, he'd panic us no end just for us to find him asleep on a shelf in the garage.


----------



## whatwillbex

Blooming cats, where is he???? I have a sore neck from looking out the wondow. Must be my maternal instincts kicking in. 
I love the name I haven't seen anyone else mention it yet, may be on to a winner lol

So many lovely names, hurts my head!

I do however have a nosey at the threads photos for "that was it" post. So cute and still find it hard to believe I am growing one of those!


----------



## phineas

Whatwillbe hope ur cat comes home soon! We've had dogs get out on us before and it's not a nice feeling! Yay for ur appt tho! 

1eighty thanks! I go through stages of reading them, but I've done it before (induction with pre e too) so I know at least what to expect! Hoping I don't labour for days tho, I'm pretty 
good with pain and wanna try again without the Epi but know if it's days long I'll give in! 

Sarah were feeling the same I think ha I've one more room to do (the spare one) and it has a lotta stuff to be done that I could technically break into a few days work but I know once I start I won't stop! I dunno tho if I wanna do it today, hmmm! 
Hope u locate ur ball tho, chill out for a while and see how u feel then!


----------



## whatwillbex

Last time he went missing was because we accidentally shut him in the garage lol:blush: bad people, I know lol. 
Put a posh new coller on him last night as well. May be he really disliked the coller? I look like a crazy women keep going out and shaking my keys and shouting Oscar and Whistling.:dohh:

Thanks 1eighty :flower:


----------



## phineas

Ok very OT but... I'm feeling Christmassy today lol just went out to mil's to collect post, and they r going for a drive to the place we'd go to do xmass shopping! Came home and feel all awwwhh it's nearly christmas feeling lol 

Might go listen to Christmas songs lol


----------



## whatwillbex

Me too, specially as the nights are drawing in and getting colder. Lo it being all snuggled up inside, curled up on the sofa with a hot chocolate.
Makes it more exciting this year as baby's due Nov just wanted the summer to be over, how bad is that wishing life away.

Tis the season to be jolly, fa la la la la la la la!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I keep telling the DH that we should figure out presents now :/ It's the last thing we'll want to do later!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ladies !! 10 pages!!!! Chatty chatty bunch :haha:

Firstly, LOVING all the names :) Phin .. if you have a boy 'Jake Edward' reminds me of Twilight hehe! :) 

I've never seen any body parts - though she is a kicker compared to the boys so fingers crossed! 

Ahh we've been moved?! Now I ca't just click on third tri and have a peek lol

eeek it can't be long now until Xmas! Love love love cosy days in with hot chocolate and cheesy xmas films :) Plus, this year we should be getting a proper Christmas tree so really want to go all out for their Christmas :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Nuuuu, Christmas should be celebrated on a gorgeous sunny day in the middle of summer, go to the beach, have a BBQ and play cricket! :) that's how we do it in the colonies! ;)


----------



## whatwillbex

We are getting a real one too:happydance:. We have been getting a bit slack the past few christmas as it has just been us too. 
Now its going to be the three of us it relifts my christmas spirit and we can believe in father christmas again, although secretly I never stopped believing!:winkwink: 

Yay, lots of Christmas smiley things!!!!!:xmas6:


----------



## 1eighty

whatwillbex said:


> Last time he went missing was because we accidentally shut him in the garage lol:blush: bad people, I know lol.
> Put a posh new coller on him last night as well. May be he really disliked the coller? I look like a crazy women keep going out and shaking my keys and shouting Oscar and Whistling.:dohh:
> 
> Thanks 1eighty :flower:

We shake the bag of kibble to get them inside at night (the roads out here are terrible, people will actually AIM for animals), but they're getting wise and will only step foot inside when the kibble is in the bowls :p Collars here are also short-lived... Feebs lost hers a couple of weeks ago after having it on for a whole TWO DAYS, so we're waiting until the day they go on their flight to put her new one on.


And eish, Xmas... People this year are going to get a couple of photos and some little person prints from us, just because we'll possibly still be broke and unable to afford much! But despite that, I'm really looking forward to it. Xmas here last year was weird - imagine the turkey and crackers and tinsel... in 35C heat. Just.... not quite right.


----------



## whatwillbex

SarahDiener said:


> Nuuuu, Christmas should be celebrated on a gorgeous sunny day in the middle of summer, go to the beach, have a BBQ and play cricket! :) that's how we do it in the colonies! ;)

:saywhat: We dont have a sunny day not even in summer let alone Christmas time! :haha:


----------



## phineas

Woohoo glad I'm not the only one on Christmas fever! Tbh as long as DS has Santa presses I never care bout spending much on other ppl! We only buy for immediate family any ways so they know we don't have much! Just really excited to see all the decorations in the shops and even tho I hate the snow that we e gotten over the last few years I love the dark nights and coldness! My oh and all his family hate xmass but I refuse to be pulled in, Santa will find me :D 

I just text my Sis Xmas songs lol she thinks I'm weird but it's ok I can deal with that lol!


----------



## whatwillbex

I love wrapping up warm and going for evening walks when its dark. 
You can chuck on any old clothes and plus people sit and have tea with the curtains open and lights on. Great to have a nosey and see what decoration people have up!

Can wait to do this with the LO have her all wrapped up in her pram, yay! :wacko: cant wait!:cold:


----------



## lillio

Hope your kitty comes home soon whatwill!

Oooooh Christmas!! Can't wait, cosy nights, fire lit, twinkly Christmas tree, mulled wine... and this year I'm extra excited cos we'll all have wee squishy babies to nurse! Yay us!! Xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Bundled up with our babies :D


----------



## whatwillbex

Still no sign of our cat:cry: so unlike him. I'm more worried he is stuck in some ones garage. Just so out of character. I hope he turns up soon for my sanity!


----------



## 1eighty

MULLED WINE!!!!

I make a cracking mulled wine, I do... fair clears your sinuses ;) Can't go overboard though, did one Xmas eve and both my mum and I spent Xmas day horribly hungover... top tip: use a slow cooker to warm it up :D


----------



## MommaBarry

Morning chatty ones!!!

Whatwill, hope kitty comes home soon :hugs:

As for christmas, the only thing im looking forward too are giant oversized hoodies to hide my post baby body :haha: Im kidding. It will be nice to have a tiny LO to dress up with a giant bow and get pics taken.

Didnt get much sleep last night. My middle back hurts terribly as well as my ribs. Then was awake at 3am and was worrying about finanical matters. It makes OH upset when I do this. He say it makes him feel like he cant provide. Sigh, just wish he would find another job.

Well im off to get DS up and off to school. Im sure when I return I will have 5 pages to catch up on :haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

This is our daft cat! if you see him please point him back to the UK! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-14 18.37.45.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> Word of warning, "My Induction Story - I hope I help some of you!" by MeanKitty23 is more of a horror story than anything else. The only helpful bits in there are 1) you know what your body needs, so make sure you get it (cold packs for your foof), and 2) bring food. Everything else is just.... woah. I always "thank" the_ this is it/that was it_ threads, but could honestly have done without reading that first thing today.

I should have warned last night. Yeah, what an awful thing to post. I had a horrible experience with my CVS, but decided not to post the details of it because some people need it and I didn't want to scare them. I could definitely have done without that birth story... at any time of day. :nope:


----------



## SarahDiener

MAIL MAN MAIL MAN!!!

1 nappy from china and my (carseat) Maxi cosi pebble and the isofix :D:D:D:D


----------



## 1eighty

SarahDiener said:


> MAIL MAN MAIL MAN!!!

OMG I'm imagining you running to the door like the canopener cat...

https://www.kingofhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/431535_190632371051011_106393796141536_294744_410327488_n.jpg



Whatwill - have you gone around the neighbours on all sides and asked them to check their sheds and garages?


----------



## destynibaby

woke up with a terrible stomach ache.
its that feeling like gas but it never subsides
trapped wind maybe?
ugh i havent had this since first trimester
in so much pain
ugh what can i take? :(


----------



## SarahDiener

That's pretty much what I'm like:)

One of our cats got locked in a commercial shed over a long weekend, we had to ring them up and get them to come out and let her out. Of course she wouldn't come out for them, so we had to do her "special" call. To which of course she popped her head up out of a tractor . It's quite an embarrassing call noise... :(


----------



## whatwillbex

Yup, have spoken to them:shrug:. Need it to rain that should rat him out of any bush. Typical of england we seem to be having some random indian summer today. Where's the rain when you need it???

Love the canopener cat, not seen this advert?


----------



## MrsBertie

destynibaby said:


> woke up with a terrible stomach ache.
> its that feeling like gas but it never subsides
> trapped wind maybe?
> ugh i havent had this since first trimester
> in so much pain
> ugh what can i take? :(

Have you tried peppermint capsules or peppermint tea? If it's trapped wind that should help. I've had a similar feeling over last few days with occasional mild period type pains lower down. Tummy never goes hard and LO is still active though so I'm generally just trying to carry on with things!

SarahD - I know it's sooooo exciting buying stuff and getting stuff delivered :) I'm feeling a lot more organised after our big shopping trip at the weekend and now some of the other stuff we've ordered is getting delivered to OH work (I'm still working and can't get it delivered to my work). Tonight when he gets in he should have some cute baby clothes and a freebie changing bag, also the blind for the nursery :D


----------



## destynibaby

actually i think it was braxton hicks.. my uterus got super hard and they are coming and going. but whoever said BH dont hurt lied their ass off.


----------



## 1eighty

destynibaby said:


> actually i think it was braxton hicks.. my uterus got super hard and they are coming and going. but whoever said BH dont hurt lied their ass off.

That's exactly how mine are. I have to go to the loo when I get them because it's so much like the cramps you get when you have the runs that I wouldn't want to take the chance!


----------



## Bookity

Good morning ladies!

See how I start my day (okay, I'm going to drink it in about 10 minutes) BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS! LOL.
https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/glucola.jpg

I'd say be jealous, but most of you have already done this and the rest of you will (or not?).


----------



## Bookity

Actually looking at the time wrong, I drink now! ;) Ugh, tastes like flat Sunkist.


----------



## Lucyjo81

If that's for you GTT Bookitty then good luck :) 

I had mine yesterday and the worst bit was sat waiting for 2 hours! 

xx


----------



## SarahDiener

YUM! :)

I want to second the BH, getting them today as well... yes they hurt! but this one is not so bad...


----------



## Bookity

I've only got the one hour and they let me drink it at home. I just have to show up in time for my blood draw.

Speaking of, if I'm going to be able to do that, I really need to get DD up, dressed, and breakfasted. :) She's sleeping in this morning because I wanted to make sure I could time this right.


----------



## MommaBarry

My BH hurt most of the time. 

Yum, nothing like a straight shot of sugar in the morning to get ya going :winkwink:

Funny thing just happend. I was sitting here on my laptop and all of a sudden it just went black. I tried to turn it back on and nothing. You should have seen me banging on the keyboard freaking out!! My first thought was "OH NO, how am I going to chat with you ladies, followed by, my online class starts in 2 weeks and I have no money to get a new laptop." (You can see where my priorites are lol.) Then I realized the cord had came unlplugged and it had died :dohh: 

Usually the battery light blinks but this time it didnt lol.


----------



## destynibaby

1eighty said:


> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> actually i think it was braxton hicks.. my uterus got super hard and they are coming and going. but whoever said BH dont hurt lied their ass off.
> 
> That's exactly how mine are. I have to go to the loo when I get them because it's so much like the cramps you get when you have the runs that I wouldn't want to take the chance!Click to expand...

YES! i felt the same way, thats why i first assumed it was trapped wind.. just building up waiting to give me the runs or something lol. its been about an hour, and they've stopped but wow did they hurt and to top it off baby thought itd be funny to kick through them. ugh! lol


----------



## Wandering

Wandering said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> Wandering, my growth was 2.5 ahead but that was also not enough to trigger it. First, when I was 1.5 cm up, they told me over 3 cm would be out of range, but then last time when I was closer to 3 they said 4. lol! I think they don't want to scan me. :p Let us know if you get triggered for a scan. I'm curious what other midwives are going by.
> 
> Yeah they seem quite reluctant to give out extra scans this end too. They said its only a concern if your 5cm out to me last time! Its understandable but i would secretely love an extra scan haha. I have a feeling i'll have caught up and be back to normal size now, I definately feel a whole lot bigger than when I was last measured but yeah I'll let you know!Click to expand...

Okay im back from my midwife appt.. Considering last week when i was measured i was 27.5.. im now 32! thats a growth of 4 and a half cm in a week!? I think im carrying a monster sized baby now ha. Kneeew i'd got bigger tho! So now im measuring 2cm over instead of 2cm under. 

I have my suspicions about how accurate these fundal height measurements are tho :shrug: When she first measured me today I was 36 then she did it again and I was 32 so who knows.

But everything else was great, good heartrate and nothing found in the urine. Baby is breech tho, but plenty of time to turn. I love midwife apts, just an excuse to sit and talk about babies :haha:


----------



## Wandering

Ps does anyone else keep forgetting and going to third trimester section to find this thread! Its driving me crazy!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

destynibaby said:


> YES! i felt the same way, thats why i first assumed it was trapped wind.. just building up waiting to give me the runs or something lol. its been about an hour, and they've stopped but wow did they hurt and to top it off baby thought itd be funny to kick through them. ugh! lol

Mine do that too. I get they are uncomfortable whenever their room is constricted but it sure doesn't make it any more pleasant for mom!!

This morning baby C has decided to shove herself ontop of my ribs. That shouldn't even be possible. Oy!!


----------



## destynibaby

this thread is the only reason why i even go to third tri anyway.. i still dont feel like i belong there.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I go to my user cp to find the thread esp since it gets updated so quickly.


----------



## destynibaby

WTBmyBFP said:


> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> YES! i felt the same way, thats why i first assumed it was trapped wind.. just building up waiting to give me the runs or something lol. its been about an hour, and they've stopped but wow did they hurt and to top it off baby thought itd be funny to kick through them. ugh! lol
> 
> Mine do that too. I get they are uncomfortable whenever their room is constricted but it sure doesn't make it any more pleasant for mom!!
> 
> This morning baby C has decided to shove herself ontop of my ribs. That shouldn't even be possible. Oy!!Click to expand...

omgosh i couldnt even imagine THREE babies in there. that must be one heck of an experience.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

That it is!! The girls are getting stronger so I'm just waiting for them to break one of my ribs. :haha:


----------



## MedievalGrad

WTBmyBFP said:


> I go to my user cp to find the thread esp since it gets updated so quickly.

Me, too, but then I go from there to the Third Trimester. So it's still annoying.

I have my hospital walk-through and birth class this Saturday. Not sure what it's going to cover, but I hope they help us with some breathing exercises. I'm not committed to a natural birth, but I'd still like to learn some Lamaze for before I can have an epidural.


----------



## Jazavac

WTB, out of curiosity (and because I might've missed it), is your triplet pregnancy from IVF, or natural? Either way, I can't even imagine the experience... three of them in there, just whoa!

As for the fundal height, it's just pretty random and not accurate at all. They don't _see_ anything, they just feel and measure. One hand slip or one cm off, and you're off track for an entire week. It's still the best they can do when they don't run scans every time you go in, though. I wouldn't really rely on it, and the good thing is that they refer you further if they really measure awkward things.

I can't say that my BH hurt, but I have a demented sense of pain, really. I can go through some weird things without even noticing, sometimes. I also just think I have them, but then again, I never know for sure with all these new sensations. The tightening is always there after an orgasm and sometimes when I stand too long. Goes away when I start moving, pretty much. It's mildly unpleasant, but not painful. If i lean my belly against a hard surface (say a counter) while standing up, the uterus sometimes contracts.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm so glad my hospital childbirth education ended last week. That was one of the biggest wastes of time I've ever commited to. Scary, useless and overall poorly organized. I'm very sad they never offered us a survey to fill in, because I wanted to let them know how horrible they were. The nurse from the maternity ward who did three out of five classes should simply be fired. Having heard her teach about her own hospital and its rules makes me just want to run away if I see her when I show up in labour. 

My alternative classes start on the 17th of this month. Those I'm really looking forward to.


I also need to figure out how the system works in the US (and my company, as well), so I can perhaps plan my maternity leave better. I wonder if there are any general rules? Likely not, huh?


----------



## MedievalGrad

Jazavac said:


> I'm so glad my hospital childbirth education ended last week. That was one of the biggest wastes of time I've ever commited to. Scary, useless and overall poorly organized. I'm very sad they never offered us a survey to fill in, because I wanted to let them know how horrible they were. The nurse from the maternity ward who did three out of five classes should simply be fired. Having heard her teach about her own hospital and its rules makes me just want to run away if I see her when I show up in labour.
> 
> My alternative classes start on the 17th of this month. Those I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> 
> I also need to figure out how the system works in the US (and my company, as well), so I can perhaps plan my maternity leave better. I wonder if there are any general rules? Likely not, huh?

Boooooo! Sorry your class stunk. :nope:

We're going to the eight-hour, one day class. If it's terrible, then luckily my nurse practitioner does a series of free childbirth education classes and there's one on natural labor this month. I already went to the one on Breastfeeding and Infant Care. It was interesting, even though I felt like I knew most of the information from reading all my pregnancy books!


----------



## Jazavac

The one we did (well, my husband went only for the hospital tour and the very first one, because it was _that_ bad) was free and I was curious. It was a stupid idea, though, because they scared the crap out of me several times with all the nasty stories about hospital birth. Ick!

That's why I'm really looking forward to this other one. It's ran by an independent group, they're all birth professionals (doulas, midwives, educators, etc.). It was only $30 for a 6-hour thing, too. I think it's 3 weeks, 2 hours per session, but I might've forgotten, too. :lol:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience at your classes Jaz, mine don't start until October and my last one is a week before i'm due! A bit silly really. 

I'm really annoyed too as my hospital don't even offer for you to come and visit. So it's going to be really unfamiliar when i go in to have the baby :( I've heard good and bad things about the hospital i'm going to, so not too sure what to think :/ 

xx


----------



## phineas

Omg ladies! Just talking to my neighbour, who said last night when we went off, he ca
E out and there was a man shining a flashlight in through my front windows, supposably lookin for my oh!y neighbour freaked and started ringing the guards. Told ur man he had no right to try flash lights in my house that if we r there and don't open the door then bugger off! Now we werent there, but had I been I obviously woulda opened the door! Flipping weirdo! I'm expecting him to call back tbh and if he does I'll flip the lid at him! 

Cheek a some ppl! If I don't open my door then that's my choice, what right do u have to look in my windows!


----------



## Jazavac

Oof, that's creepy, phineas.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> Wandering, my growth was 2.5 ahead but that was also not enough to trigger it. First, when I was 1.5 cm up, they told me over 3 cm would be out of range, but then last time when I was closer to 3 they said 4. lol! I think they don't want to scan me. :p Let us know if you get triggered for a scan. I'm curious what other midwives are going by.
> 
> Yeah they seem quite reluctant to give out extra scans this end too. They said its only a concern if your 5cm out to me last time! Its understandable but i would secretely love an extra scan haha. I have a feeling i'll have caught up and be back to normal size now, I definately feel a whole lot bigger than when I was last measured but yeah I'll let you know!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay im back from my midwife appt.. Considering last week when i was measured i was 27.5.. im now 32! thats a growth of 4 and a half cm in a week!? I think im carrying a monster sized baby now ha. Kneeew i'd got bigger tho! So now im measuring 2cm over instead of 2cm under.
> 
> I have my suspicions about how accurate these fundal height measurements are tho :shrug: When she first measured me today I was 36 then she did it again and I was 32 so who knows.
> 
> But everything else was great, good heartrate and nothing found in the urine. Baby is breech tho, but plenty of time to turn. I love midwife apts, just an excuse to sit and talk about babies :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't really trust these silly measurements. Unless maybe you're 10 cm off or something it seems kinda user-error prone, not to mention bloat, position of baby, etc. Glad all is well for you, though! :)


----------



## phineas

I know and my neighbour knows oh works away a lot so I'm here alone at times so I think he thought I was upstairs (we left the bedroom light on!), so he said he tried knock a little while later to check on me! 

Some ppl r so weird!


----------



## whatwillbex

I have crazy neighbours too. Sometimes I wish we lived in a field on our own with maybe some sheep? no weirdo neighbours!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Is everyone doing birthing classes? I was actually planning to forego all of these. Might be naive, but I just figured with all the reading I've done already, and with all those years of evolution behind me, I should probably be okay. I do want to take the hospital tour in October, though.


----------



## MedievalGrad

phineas said:


> Omg ladies! Just talking to my neighbour, who said last night when we went off, he ca
> E out and there was a man shining a flashlight in through my front windows, supposably lookin for my oh!y neighbour freaked and started ringing the guards. Told ur man he had no right to try flash lights in my house that if we r there and don't open the door then bugger off! Now we werent there, but had I been I obviously woulda opened the door! Flipping weirdo! I'm expecting him to call back tbh and if he does I'll flip the lid at him!
> 
> Cheek a some ppl! If I don't open my door then that's my choice, what right do u have to look in my windows!

Ew! I hope somebody called the police. Did your OH actually know him?


----------



## MedievalGrad

oh_so_blessed said:


> Is everyone doing birthing classes? I was actually planning to forego all of these. Might be naive, but I just figured with all the reading I've done already, and with all those years of evolution behind me, I should probably be okay. I do want to take the hospital tour in October, though.

I am, of course, but I LOVE taking classes. I don't think somebody NEEDS to take them, but I'm hoping they'll be fun and useful. We'll see! :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> Is everyone doing birthing classes? I was actually planning to forego all of these. Might be naive, but I just figured with all the reading I've done already, and with all those years of evolution behind me, I should probably be okay. I do want to take the hospital tour in October, though.

I learned n-o-t-h-i-n-g at all from mine and got scared more than I ever was in my life. I wrote about it a lot in my journal, as well as the blog. Ick. And this is coming from someone who actually did all the planning and preparation on her own, too, so I don't even want to imagine what it was like to those who had no clue when they first stepped into that conference room. 

The alternative sessions, however, I'm looking forward to because they're held by people who I want to do business with a lot more than the hospital (hospital is, unfortunately, a must for us because we don't know if the baby will come out healthy, or in need of immediate care). They do things the way I want them done and overall support natural birth, breastfeeding, etc. From them, I might hear things I've never heard before, or simply just go over topics I'd like to discuss.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi Ladies! Just checking the board after being gone all weekend... so much to catch up on so I didn't even try :) I did good to read the last few pages of todays chat! 

On the subject of classes, DH and I are taking a "baby basics" class that basically just goes over some "beginner points", like how to give a bath, how to change a diaper, etc. Since DH has zero experience with infants, I think it will be much more beneficial for him. I think it'll also give us the run down of what to expect once we check into the hospital, which is the information I really want to get out of it. It's only 3 hours, so we'll see how much they try to cram in there. 

On Braxton Hicks... I don't think I've had any yet. Is it normal to _not_ have/feel them at this point??


----------



## lillio

Doing the hospital classes, they run a course of 6 so it's the hospital tour, labour etc but it's mostly to do with what to do when you get baby home... that's the part I'm worried about xx


----------



## Bookity

oh_so_blessed said:


> Is everyone doing birthing classes? I was actually planning to forego all of these. Might be naive, but I just figured with all the reading I've done already, and with all those years of evolution behind me, I should probably be okay. I do want to take the hospital tour in October, though.

I signed up for a childbirth classes last time a bit on the late side. My first class I was 35 weeks 5 days. Had my daughter at 36w2d, so it was the only class of the 5 session series I went to. I had my girl just fine.


----------



## destynibaby

i havent signed up for any childbirth classes. with it being my first. i guess i should... i plan on going natural if possible. i take maternity leave in 4 weeks so hopefully i can get something scheduled for then. ill be 35 weeks.


----------



## SarahDiener

my 2nd to last birthing class is NOW, in 20minutes :D IT's not so bad, sometimes I think she says things that are wrong, but mostly it's pretty good. It's very weird because it's in German though :O:O


----------



## phineas

Whatwillbe we live in an estate now.. And have sheep in a field 30 mins away, but we ATM have a sick sheep do she's out the back garden eating my grass lol so we R the weird neighbours lol we dunno who it was! Neighbour said he was an older man and looked like a farmer... But sure here that could be anyone! Lol so nope we haven't a clue who it was ATM! 

As for birthing classes, I did them with DS and found them crap! Oh delivers calfs and lambs, and I've delivered a lamb myself so if we end up doing it alone I think well be ok lol! Although hoping oh doesn't think he needs the big jack yolk he needs with calfs lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> On Braxton Hicks... I don't think I've had any yet. Is it normal to _not_ have/feel them at this point??

Hi Mrs.326. My midwife said that first-timers sometimes don't get them/feel them at all... totally normal. That said I'm getting tons of them, but they are not painful like some here have experienced. Mine cause tightening, but no pain. They make it hard to stretch out. Mostly I prefer to sit down through them. Some say you can "walk them out", but mine seem to be triggered by walking/standing and they sometimes just stay on while walking for a while.


----------



## Wandering

When i asked my midwife about antenatal classes today she said i should have already booked them and be going to them. Yet noone ever told me about them or how to book them!? grr. Do you just phone up your hospital to book them? :s

Im going to go to one or two but if they're as bad as everyone says I wont bother going to any more!


----------



## Beankeeper

I only get 2/3 'classes'. From what I hear, they're more like lectures, none of this sitting down & breathing malarky. One on birth, one on 'the first days', i.e. what to do with a baby, how to bath etc. and one breastfeeding workshop which is optional.
The only one I think will be of any use is the breastfeeding one, but I'll go to them all anyway.


----------



## CharlieKeys

We were supposed to go to ante natal classes with Stephen ... and to be honest I'm glad we didn't in the end. What they tell you is never how it is and from what my friend said - she expected it to be the way they told them. Yet, the reality of a new baby was completely different. I find that you learn as you go and realise that every baby has a different temperament, different way of doing things, different likes and dislikes etc.


----------



## linz143

I live over in the states, so the classes may be a little different than the ones provided over there, however they are offered by the education department of the hospital I'll be delivering at.

So far I've taken:

Early Pregnancy - good, but I think more for the OH's in the group
Pregnancy Fitness and Nutrition - good, but not necessary if you just read a bunch online
Late Pregnancy - fantastic class where they went over what to look for if you think you are going into labor, when to call the hospital, every item they may use on you while you are delivering, and what to expect realistically if something doesn't go according to your birth plan. Also included a tour of L&D and PP recovery

Ones I have yet to take -
Preparing for Childbirth
Breastfeeding
Newborn Care

My thoughts on it are this - If you're not a first time mom, then the classes may be a waste of time. However, if you ARE a FTM like me, I've found all the classes to be at the very least somewhat helpful, and at the most very entertaining and educational. I always feel like I can't possibly know enough, so I'm taking everything they will pretty much offer on the topic.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Being back at work is sooo tiring and expecting with the kids back tomorrow I will be exhausted by the end of the day! 
Well I will just have to resort to reading the last few pages of the days chit chat. There is no way I'm going to keep up with all that I've missed every day I'm working. Still working for the next 5 weeks at least. 

As for classes - we were meant to have started NCT classes tonight - but it was cancelled so starting next week! We are going with open minds. Will listen to what they have to say and decide what applies to us! We have also signed up for water birthing class which I am looking forward to.


----------



## MommaBarry

BooHoo time :cry:

OH came home around lunch time, which he never does, so I was so happy to see him. But he then informed me he only had enough time to pack because his company is sending him off again in a few hours and he is not sure for how long :growlmad:

Im pissed because he has been gone most of the summer, and just got home for what we thought was good last monday. Now they are already sending him out again. IM tired of the last minute crap they pull, and so is he!! I informed him as of October 1st he is not to travel period!! And I will go and tell them myself why he can't and they don't want me coming down there! Of course he laughed at the thought of a very pregnant short round girl screaming at these big greasy guys, but im seriouse as hell I will do it.

And to top it off, my grandmas 80th birthday is Saturday and there is a suprise party for her, and now he is not sure if he will make it. 

Ok pitty party over. Time to make dinner for the little guy (who cried when he heard OH was gone again)


----------



## SarahDiener

Awww :( Sorry Momma! I hate it when my DH goes. But it must be so much worse 1) when pregnant and 2) when it's unexpected!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

:hugs: MommaB! I hate that he got pulled away last minute like that without a warning. Happens to my DH all the time, but usually they're just 3-5 day trips (actually, he went home at lunch today too to pack a bag for a 3 day trip they decided to send him on this morning). I can't imagine not knowing the duration of his trips... that part would really drive me insane! And I don't think you're crazy at all for wanting to go up there and tell them he's not going anywhere after a certain period. I actually had that conversation with my husband's boss already (who happens to be the owner of the company - but who cares!! He's _not_ missing our son's birth!)


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm so sorry MommaB! That really sucks, but you're right, he'll really have to put his foot down come October. How far away will he be? :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks Sarah 

It does suck when its unexpected. And just this last week I have been having a much harder time just doing the simpilest of things like walking the dog, or running to the grocery store. OH has been taking care of all these things while I clean and cook. I appreciate all he does and the sacrafices he makes, and I know it kills him to leave us so I try not to make a big deal about it when he is around so he doesn't feel bad for having to go. But it stinks. And DS gets really upset when is goes and this time when he left he was in school so he didn't get to tell him goodbye. Of course im hormonal and cried because I hate to see DS upset.


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks ladies. 

Im sorry Mrs you OH got pulled away too!! OH boss is the owner as well so I might just have a nice chat here soon with him. Hope he understands as he was NEVER there when his girls where growing up, something he now regrets.

And bean, he will be 4 hours west in Kansas. I believe he will put his foot down come October.

I think what really gets to me is that one of the owners daughters OH works there as well, and has only been there for 4 months and he NEVER has to travel. Its just not right but I guess thats a perk when you sleep and impregnant the owners daughter


----------



## Jazavac

linz143 said:


> I live over in the states, so the classes may be a little different than the ones provided over there, however they are offered by the education department of the hospital I'll be delivering at.
> 
> So far I've taken:
> 
> Early Pregnancy - good, but I think more for the OH's in the group
> Pregnancy Fitness and Nutrition - good, but not necessary if you just read a bunch online
> Late Pregnancy - fantastic class where they went over what to look for if you think you are going into labor, when to call the hospital, every item they may use on you while you are delivering, and what to expect realistically if something doesn't go according to your birth plan. Also included a tour of L&D and PP recovery
> 
> Ones I have yet to take -
> Preparing for Childbirth
> Breastfeeding
> Newborn Care
> 
> My thoughts on it are this - If you're not a first time mom, then the classes may be a waste of time. However, if you ARE a FTM like me, I've found all the classes to be at the very least somewhat helpful, and at the most very entertaining and educational. I always feel like I can't possibly know enough, so I'm taking everything they will pretty much offer on the topic.

I am in the States and my class covered pretty much all of these topics. It was a disaster, like I said.

Early pregnancy was more geared towards early/late teens who never had any sex ed in school, pretty much. Zero value. 

Luckily they skipped the nutrition part, because I horribly disagree with anything and everything a person in a white coat has told me in the US about food. But that's because I don't eat the American diet, pretty much, so cutting down on soda intake and similar advice means nothing to me. 

Late pregnancy and signs of labour made people panic, basically. According to our little nurse/instructor, you should run to the hospital to get tied up to machines and then immediately cut open if anything happens. Anything being early labour or broken waters, etc. Brrr. Scary. I actually argued with her for a while, then figured it was useless to waste my time and had a chat wity my doctor instead (he's from the same hospital, yet doesn't do the massacre-related things she talked about).

Preparing for Birth was tolerable, but the one about birth itself was way too scary, though. All I learned is that, once I step through the hospital door, someone is going to rip me open, pull the baby out and make sure I am high on all kinds of sedatives and other things. She also made sure that everyone knew they'd feel nauseated and that there will be puke leaking all over the place. Very encouraging things to be said in front of about 14 first-time-parents-to-be.

Breastfeeding class was okay, especially if you knew nothing about breastfeeding. But this one was not held by the same witch who did the rest.

Newborn care was okay. Especially the part where I finally _learned_ something - dates when our department of transport, or whoever, will do child restraint system checkups for free. 

Ick! 

Can't wait for the other session to start. Hopefully those classes will feel like a toilet brush, wiping out this nasty content out of my head.


(I have to admit I love the Mayo clinic pregnancy book, which is again written by people who work for the hospital I go to. So I have no idea who prepared this childbirth education torture, or why the girl teaches is the way she did.)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Jazavac said:


> linz143 said:
> 
> 
> I live over in the states, so the classes may be a little different than the ones provided over there, however they are offered by the education department of the hospital I'll be delivering at.
> 
> So far I've taken:
> 
> Early Pregnancy - good, but I think more for the OH's in the group
> Pregnancy Fitness and Nutrition - good, but not necessary if you just read a bunch online
> Late Pregnancy - fantastic class where they went over what to look for if you think you are going into labor, when to call the hospital, every item they may use on you while you are delivering, and what to expect realistically if something doesn't go according to your birth plan. Also included a tour of L&D and PP recovery
> 
> Ones I have yet to take -
> Preparing for Childbirth
> Breastfeeding
> Newborn Care
> 
> My thoughts on it are this - If you're not a first time mom, then the classes may be a waste of time. However, if you ARE a FTM like me, I've found all the classes to be at the very least somewhat helpful, and at the most very entertaining and educational. I always feel like I can't possibly know enough, so I'm taking everything they will pretty much offer on the topic.
> 
> I am in the States and my class covered pretty much all of these topics. It was a disaster, like I said.
> 
> Early pregnancy was more geared towards early/late teens who never had any sex ed in school, pretty much. Zero value.
> 
> Luckily they skipped the nutrition part, because I horribly disagree with anything and everything a person in a white coat has told me in the US about food. But that's because I don't eat the American diet, pretty much, so cutting down on soda intake and similar advice means nothing to me.
> 
> Late pregnancy and signs of labour made people panic, basically. According to our little nurse/instructor, you should run to the hospital to get tied up to machines and then immediately cut open if anything happens. Anything being early labour or broken waters, etc. Brrr. Scary. I actually argued with her for a while, then figured it was useless to waste my time and had a chat wity my doctor instead (he's from the same hospital, yet doesn't do the massacre-related things she talked about).
> 
> Preparing for Birth was tolerable, but the one about birth itself was way too scary, though. All I learned is that, once I step through the hospital door, someone is going to rip me open, pull the baby out and make sure I am high on all kinds of sedatives and other things. She also made sure that everyone knew they'd feel nauseated and that there will be puke leaking all over the place. Very encouraging things to be said in front of about 14 first-time-parents-to-be.
> 
> Breastfeeding class was okay, especially if you knew nothing about breastfeeding. But this one was not held by the same witch who did the rest.
> 
> Newborn care was okay. Especially the part where I finally _learned_ something - dates when our department of transport, or whoever, will do child restraint system checkups for free.
> 
> Ick!
> 
> Can't wait for the other session to start. Hopefully those classes will feel like a toilet brush, wiping out this nasty content out of my head.
> 
> 
> (I have to admit I love the Mayo clinic pregnancy book, which is again written by people who work for the hospital I go to. So I have no idea who prepared this childbirth education torture, or why the girl teaches is the way she did.)Click to expand...

Oh, your class does sound weird. Hopefully mine is not that bad. Hopefully your hospital doesn't actually operate like that! My mom is a L & D nurse, so I know there are many hospitals that are kind and as respectful of your wishes as possible!

I didn't go to the class on pregnancy and nutrition, either. I've always eaten pretty healthfully. I'm a vegetarian (except for fish and the occasional chicken) and I've read a lot on nutrition and have strong views on nutrition so I figured I wasn't going to learn much new. I assumed that the nutrition class would cover the basics, like, "Eat something besides burger and milkshakes now that you're pregnant."


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh mommab that sucks :( :( Hopefully, he won't be away for that long and back before you know it!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Sounds pretty pointless, Jaz, gotta say. I have done my reading and we read birth stories on here all the time, I think that helps in preparation. I guess I feel in a way that going to one of these classes preemptively will make me feel somehow less prepared. I feel confident now that I can handle birth- that's the mindset I want to go in with! But, thanks for the reminder on the nausea from the drugs they offer. I am so easily nauseated. Honestly, rather be in severe pain than throwing up so if I can just ask myself "would you rather be puking?" that should keep me from caving on the drugs. 

On another note, I actually don't find much value in the Mayo book. I don't know why, exactly. It just seems like anytime I look anything up I can easily say to myself "yeah, I've already read that elsewhere." I guess I've touched on most of this stuff and they don't go particularly in depth so I don't feel like it's of much value. I think I've just read too much stuff!


----------



## Jazavac

I feel the same, Oh_so. I mean, for someone who needs to learn their basics, the Mayo book is pretty good. If you know your way out of a paper bag, then there's not much to learn. But the concept is kind of fine. I also got it for free (I'm their patient), so I like it much more that way. :lol:

MommaB, bah! I hope your DH comes back really soon. :(


----------



## BUGaBOO

I think I might have experienced Braxton hicks but not sure..... Does your tummy just feel really tight and uncomfortable, like your skin is being stretched a lot and there's a lot of pressure on your tummy?

I'm booked in for 2 antenatal classes at my hospital - 2 consecutive Saturday's at 4 hours each then a breast feeding class for 4 hours


----------



## charlie15

BUGaBOO said:


> I think I might have experienced Braxton hicks but not sure..... Does your tummy just feel really tight and uncomfortable, like your skin is being stretched a lot and there's a lot of pressure on your tummy?
> 
> I'm booked in for 2 antenatal classes at my hospital - 2 consecutive Saturday's at 4 hours each then a breast feeding class for 4 hours

sounds like BH to me! that's what mine are like anyway.


----------



## MommaBarry

All your wishing must have helped ladies :happydance:

OH walked in the door about an hour ago. Said they can't go since they couldn't get a flagman for the track they were suppose to be working on (railroad). Fingers crossed they don't find one for the rest of the week. He did say they mentioned he may be going south next week again :growlmad:

Eitherway I'm not going to dwell on it for now. Just going to hope he gets to stay for the weekend!


----------



## Bookity

I think that reading the birth stories and taking part in online pregnancy communities really helped prepare me for my birth last time. The one session I made it to was really only an outline of what the rest of the classes would be like.

The only thing that I didn't research fully, and never got to experience in the class was techniques for coping with pain. Luckily most of my labor was really mild pain, but transition scared the crap out of me! I wasn't prepared for how quickly the pain ramped up and then the nurse was trying to get me to breathe slowly thru it (she was worried I would hyperventilate) and I'm thinking "How the HELL am I supposed to breathe slowly" I did a fair amount of thrashing around (and apparently hit my head on the bedrail?). Thankfully, it wasn't long at all before I got to the pushing stage. But on that front I really want to be better prepared this time.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Bookity said:


> I think that reading the birth stories and taking part in online pregnancy communities really helped prepare me for my birth last time. The one session I made it to was really only an outline of what the rest of the classes would be like.
> 
> The only thing that I didn't research fully, and never got to experience in the class was techniques for coping with pain. Luckily most of my labor was really mild pain, but transition scared the crap out of me! I wasn't prepared for how quickly the pain ramped up and then the nurse was trying to get me to breathe slowly thru it (she was worried I would hyperventilate) and I'm thinking "How the HELL am I supposed to breathe slowly" I did a fair amount of thrashing around (and apparently hit my head on the bedrail?). Thankfully, it wasn't long at all before I got to the pushing stage. But on that front I really want to be better prepared this time.

Yes, I love this thread and all of babyandbump.com. 1.) I can complain on here so I don't have to overwhelm family and friends and 2.) it's sooooo nice to talk to others who are going through the very same things! :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

I agree Medieval. It's nice to chat with other ladies who are going through the same things at the same stage. We all seem to be in the same place as far as mind frame goes. Can you imagine if we were to chat in first tri threads about what we are experiencing? They would freak out :haha:

Got an odd thing going on with me this evening. Since OH came home, i noticed that one side of my body is swollen. Just the right side. I thought I was going crazy and asked OH if he could tell which hand and which foot and he picked the right ones as well. Has anyone had experience with only one side swelling? This is a new one for me. I havent been laying down either.


----------



## BUGaBOO

I wish we all lived in the same place - it would be lovely to have B&B meet ups!


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG wouldnt that be fun!!! Can you imagine the conversations that would take place lol. It would be fun to have a mommy-to-be meet up.


----------



## linz143

MommaBarry said:


> Got an odd thing going on with me this evening. Since OH came home, i noticed that one side of my body is swollen. Just the right side. I thought I was going crazy and asked OH if he could tell which hand and which foot and he picked the right ones as well. Has anyone had experience with only one side swelling? This is a new one for me. I havent been laying down either.

MommaB - with one sided swelling you want to be careful. I had it happen and it turns out it was nothing... just that I was working out and somewhat favoring one side. However, they say that one sided swelling in a limb can happen because of a blood clot. So think about if you've been running around all day or exercising. Try laying down and elevating whatever is swollen to see if it helps. If it doesn't and the swelling is much larger than the other side, you may want to call the nurse on duty to see what they say.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, the drama. Yet another circumcision thread in the 3rd tri. I'm taking bets on how many more will start before November gets here. I've got dibs on 6 more. lol!

Ugh, I have to present at my research group meeting this Saturday. I need to get this darned presentation together. I feel like I have too much data, it's all so hard to organize and interpret! 

It'd be nice to have BnB meetups for the November ladies. Wouldn't it be neat if we could all do a multi-way video chat, especially once our babies are here? I can't wait to see all of our babies!!


----------



## destynibaby

My only problem with threads about circumsizing, or breastfeeding or cloth diapers vs disposables is that people are too judgemental about those who dont agree with them.
a topic is gonna be started over and over as new ladies enter different trimesters, that OP started off her circumsizing thread with 'i dont feel comfortable mutilating an innocent newborn baby, but...' and right there i knew the thread wasnt going anywhere.


----------



## destynibaby

OH rant!!

he is a damn slob!!!! I am so turned off and disgusted by him. 
He works 10-12 hours 6 days a week in a pepsi warehouse, comes home, gets naked and lays in the bed. im just like WTF!!! We havent had sex in months because he thinks hes gonna hurt the baby and im totally okay with that. But i cant even cuddle with him! The smell of him from the warehouse is disgusting and when i tell him to take a shower he tells me, 'im too tired'. He gets up like 5 mins before he has to go to work, so he hops up.. uses the bathroom, takes a 30 second shower, gets dressed and out the door. I dont know the last time he has brushed his teeth. smh. i dont want any kisses any hugs.. no nothing. im just like get away from me. How do you not wash your damn ass!!!??? He leaves his clothes and shoes all over the place... all that I ask is just put them in the closet.. in the laundry basket and i will wash them!!! Sex i can deal without.. affection i CANNOT. I should not have to tell a 27 year old man to clean himself.


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, destyni, that'd annoy me a great deal as well. But sometimes, there are people who need all kinds of instructions and guidelines, unfortunately. :/

Now I'm curious and will have to go look at the circumcision thread(s).


----------



## MommaBarry

Yea I just saw the circ thread myself. It will get shut down in no time. That woman has some nerve!!


----------



## Bookity

Oy, those threads never last.

I'm pretty middle of the road on the "hot button" issues. I guess it's good that people are firm in the stance, knowing what they believe, but I don't like when they get judgmental either.


----------



## SarahDiener

Jazavac said:


> (I have to admit I love the Mayo clinic pregnancy book, which is again written by people who work for the hospital I go to. So I have no idea who prepared this childbirth education torture, or why the girl teaches is the way she did.)

I love my Mayo book! Especially for early pregnancy. It's not been much help lately, but then nothing really happens at this stage in pregnancy for me :O. I'm planning on getting the baby version too :D

I always have one leg bigger than the other, but it's past injury related (I've probably said this before...). But yeah, make sure it's not in your calf or anywhere higher than your ankle. 

Circumcision is illegal in Germany, as it interferes with the Childs right to self govern, and freedom of religion. I'm also just stating this :) (although I happen to agree :flower:) I'm going no where near that thread though!!!

Ewwww destynibaby! I sometimes tell my DH to have a shower before sex :blush: If he just happens to be a bit smelly that day... but generally he's a clean guy.


----------



## Beankeeper

I don't have strong views on circumcision, but my DH does, he's strongly against it! So if this LO is a mr, then I guess we'd not be taking that route. I do think it's a bit cleaner & easier to look after, plus I think it's more visually appealing, but I guess that's because my first bf was circumcised.


----------



## 1eighty

I always have a giggle at the aesthetic argument for circ - WILLIES ARE FUGLY! Cut or not, I've never ever seen a "pretty" one.

And now I'm imagining one with a little bonnet and a tutu over the balls wiggling to the tune of "I feel pretty".

Man.


----------



## SarahDiener

1eighty I like how your mind works ;)


----------



## Beankeeper

Lol @1eighty!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: 1eighty!!!

I'm not for or against it. OH is circumcised (he had a medical issue) ... his dad and uncles are circumcised and so is his grandad etc. It seems to be a Wilson thing as it was for medical reasons. It now looks as Stephen is going to have to be too - he has his first EVER Drs appointment on Monday, because he's starting to get very sore on the tip of his willy, it balloons in the middle, he keeps crying saying when he wees it's sore etc etc. 

I think each to their own - whilst I wouldn't choose that for my child, if someone else wants too then let them get on with it. :)


----------



## phineas

Morning girls! Pregie lady alert! I'm wiped from just doing my shopping and going to the bank! Ehhh where's my energy boom I had like 3 days ago??!! I need to get the food outta the boot but I can't even move! 

As for circumcision DS is too, but only cause he had excess skin, so to tidy it up etc! If I have a boy this time I won't unless medically needed again but it doesn't matter either way IMO! I've never been with a man who was so dunno what differences r there! I know my uncle got it done in his 20's, so if they want it done it can be done then! But I too feel each to their own not my business if u choose to do it! 

Destynibaby bad to say oh works on a farm and I could put up with him smelling like poo (spec if he's exhausted) but the brushing the teeth is a big thing for me! Oh showers every night, if he's seriously exhausted then hell do it in the morning so I do tolerate him for that one time but he knows, hell get kisses but don't expect me to go there with sex etc! Every one gets sweaty I understand that, but to seconds in the shower for a freshen up, if ur not doing anything is grand but if u r working u need a bit longer! I'd sit him down and tell him how creeped out it makes u feel that he's not washing himself!


----------



## 1eighty

Re: brushing of teeth, I got a weird one for ya: DH used to smoke. When he did his teeth before bed, his breath smelled neutral - completely neutral, and even in the morning, neutral still... it was wonderful! Many snuggles :) He quit soon after we found out we were pregnant and now his breath is a bit whiffy after brushing teeth and _worse _in the morning :( I used to cuddle up and use his chest as a pillow, but now it's spooning or nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## SarahDiener

Flossing? I think a lot of smell is due to that :( 
But it's not a very easy thing to bring up with them


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahha. With the bad breath issue, DH just left the hospital and neither of us slept well. When he came in for a kiss he gasped then held his breath because we both said "my breath is kickin' chicken."


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> Re: brushing of teeth, I got a weird one for ya: DH used to smoke. When he did his teeth before bed, his breath smelled neutral - completely neutral, and even in the morning, neutral still... it was wonderful! Many snuggles :) He quit soon after we found out we were pregnant and now his breath is a bit whiffy after brushing teeth and _worse _in the morning :( I used to cuddle up and use his chest as a pillow, but now it's spooning or nothing.
> 
> Any ideas?

Unfortunately breath things are usually easiest identified by a dentist! Like SD said, flossing might help, or it could be worse than all that. Sometimes teeth look lovely, but the gums are not actually healthy in an area that you aren't looking at. Worst thing is that bad breath is not just a nuisance... the underlying cause can cause health issues. I think even heart disease has been linked to poor health of teeth! 

OH had the worst breath for some time. Turned out a crown he had over a root canal had dislodged and even after having it re-glued it was actually that the underlying tooth structure was cracked and allowing bacteria in there to breed. Poor baby. We finally got that tooth yanked out of him and he's had perfect breath ever since!


----------



## MommaBarry

I am on a mission and maybe you ladies can help. I plan on talking with my professor tonight (a pediatrician and big time all natural kind of guy, crunchy you might say) But thought maybe I could get some insight from you all.

I am looking for a nipple cream that contains no petroleum or lanolin. I cant see myself slathering my nipples up with that stuff and then thinking its ok for my daughter to ingest it. I know you wash your breast before you feed, but if you ever put petroleum on something and then tried to wash it off, it does not all go away. And lots of creams contain it (and diaper rash medicine too) and petroleum is not really good for anyone.
As far as lanolin goes, I know they have found ways to better purify it, but its still unknown what the long term effects are when ingested.

All the creams and lotions I have found contain one or the other. At least all things im finding OTC that are affordable. You ladies have any suggestions?

I will also let you know what my professor has to say.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I just googled :haha:

What about this? https://www.amazon.com/The-First-Years-Lanolin-Nipple/dp/B001G4VBQ6


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've also just read that rubbing your own breastmilk onto your nipples is supposed to help cracked and sore nipples?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yeah, I was going to link the Nipple Butter, too. But I think I'm going to just be using food-grade organic Coconut Oil or Olive Oil or Shea or some combo thereof.


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks ladies! I have also heard that using your own Breastmilk can help relieve pain.

I looked into mother loves organic, but im not sure about beeswax or shea butter. Maybe my teacher can clear that up for me. And I want to avoid olive oil as it stains, and you know how hard an oil stain is to get out...impossible! 

Oh-so does coconut oil stain? I have never used it before. And how common are coconut allergies? I know with food based sometimes you have to be careful as baby or yourself may develop an allergy. But most people wont know until they try. In our family peanut allergies are common, so I try to avoid nut based products.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Thanks ladies! I have also heard that using your own Breastmilk can help relieve pain.
> 
> I looked into mother loves organic, but im not sure about beeswax or shea butter. Maybe my teacher can clear that up for me. And I want to avoid olive oil as it stains, and you know how hard an oil stain is to get out...impossible!
> 
> Oh-so does coconut oil stain? I have never used it before. And how common are coconut allergies? I know with food based sometimes you have to be careful as baby or yourself may develop an allergy. But most people wont know until they try. In our family peanut allergies are common, so I try to avoid nut based products.

Hmm.. I think all oil stains, and most lotions/creams are oil-based. It's just in what quantity have you applied it and to what extent it has rubbed in as to whether or not it will come off to an appreciable extent on your clothes. FYI, though, hitting with that Oxy Clean spray the day of the stain has proven successful on oil stains for me. I am a frequent oil-stainer. :p I plan on wearing bras and pads when I go out of the house anyhow, and when I'm in the house I'll be wearing house-clothes so not too worried about it. 

Good question on the allergies. I'm going under the assumption baby does not have allergies, but if I see signs of issues I'll definitely discontinue and see if that helps. Good call! Food allergies are unheard of in my family as yet. OH doesn't seem to have any, either.


----------



## MommaBarry

Thanks for the advice on the oxy-clean :thumbup:

Here I am 31 years old, and if my clothes or DS gets a bad stain I still take it to my mother :dohh: :haha: She is a miracle worker when it comes to stains. I on the other hand rub so much the color comes out lol


----------



## MedievalGrad

Got my first leak from my nip today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It dripped onto my arm, and at first I was like, "Where did that come from?!" before I realized. I was pretty excited.

I was surprised by how DRAMA-filled the baby shower thread was, so I can only imagine how angry the circumcision one is going to be!! I have a couple of family members who work in nursing homes in the family, so I'm going to be circumcising any future baby boys, but I know it's a topic that many people on both sides get VERY angry about!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Thanks for the advice on the oxy-clean :thumbup:
> 
> Here I am 31 years old, and if my clothes or DS gets a bad stain I still take it to my mother :dohh: :haha: She is a miracle worker when it comes to stains. I on the other hand rub so much the color comes out lol

lol! I'm 31 also and I only started getting oil stains out last year. This stuff is a miracle product. I don't know about the laundry additive, but the stain spray is tops!


----------



## MommaBarry

OMG they do!!! Circ is a personal thing and every woman/man is entitled to do as he/she wants. But man o man if you dare question someone on it, look out!!

I circ my son, because his father was. But my OH is not, so if we had a future boy I dont think that we would. IDK its a bridge I will burn when I get there, but it would be a family matter, not a public debate like some women make it.


----------



## SpringerS

CharlieKeys said:


> I'm not for or against it. OH is circumcised (he had a medical issue) ... his dad and uncles are circumcised and so is his grandad etc. It seems to be a Wilson thing as it was for medical reasons. It now looks as Stephen is going to have to be too - he has his first EVER Drs appointment on Monday, because he's starting to get very sore on the tip of his willy, it balloons in the middle, he keeps crying saying when he wees it's sore etc etc.

This was what really bothered me about the other thread. I said I wasn't intending to circumcise unless it was medically indicated and because there is a family history in both my family and my husband's it was something we would be asking the doctors about. The amount of comments about how there was no medical reason or that anyone saying they were getting it done for 'medical reasons' were just looking to excuse their decision was unreal. There are medical conditions that make circumcision is necessary but as far as so many posters were concerned; they had never heard of those conditions therefore they didn't exist.


----------



## MommaBarry

oh_so_blessed said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the oxy-clean :thumbup:
> 
> Here I am 31 years old, and if my clothes or DS gets a bad stain I still take it to my mother :dohh: :haha: She is a miracle worker when it comes to stains. I on the other hand rub so much the color comes out lol
> 
> lol! I'm 31 also and I only started getting oil stains out last year. This stuff is a miracle product. I don't know about the laundry additive, but the stain spray is tops!Click to expand...

I will definetly be investing in it! I dont care for the additive, but I have never tried the spray. You have me convinced!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

SpringerS said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> I'm not for or against it. OH is circumcised (he had a medical issue) ... his dad and uncles are circumcised and so is his grandad etc. It seems to be a Wilson thing as it was for medical reasons. It now looks as Stephen is going to have to be too - he has his first EVER Drs appointment on Monday, because he's starting to get very sore on the tip of his willy, it balloons in the middle, he keeps crying saying when he wees it's sore etc etc.
> 
> This was what really bothered me about the other thread. I said I wasn't intending to circumcise unless it was medically indicated and because there is a family history in both my family and my husband's it was something we would be asking the doctors about. The amount of comments about how there was no medical reason or that anyone saying they were getting it done for 'medical reasons' were just looking to excuse their decision was unreal. There are medical conditions that make circumcision is necessary but as far as so many posters were concerned; they had never heard of those conditions therefore they didn't exist.Click to expand...

Those women are un-educated twits!! Thats why I wont even comment on those types of threads. All they want to do it argue about how they are right and put people down. And I bet if you were to say that you were doing it for religious reasons they would find some way to say that your religion is wrong.

You have the right to do to your family whatever you feel is necessary for personal/medical/or religious reasons and no other persons opinion matters!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MedievalGrad said:


> Got my first leak from my nip today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It dripped onto my arm, and at first I was like, "Where did that come from?!" before I realized. I was pretty excited.
> 
> I was surprised by how DRAMA-filled the baby shower thread was, so I can only imagine how angry the circumcision one is going to be!! I have a couple of family members who work in nursing homes in the family, so I'm going to be circumcising any future baby boys, but I know it's a topic that many people on both sides get VERY angry about!

Am I the ONLY ONE who has not leaked yet? I'm feeling left out. :( 

Luckily the circ thread got closed. It was really the way the girl started the thread that was uncalled for. I opened it and was planning on it being another regular thread and was just not going to post at all, but when I saw her language I felt the need to post. Glad that's over. lol! 

But, yeah, it's a hot topic. We're circumcising, but I can see the argument from both sides and don't fault anyone either way. If you don't do it and need to do it for medical reasons later then that will just be the way it is... I wouldn't be too worried about it. I've had lots of partners in my 31 years and only 2 have been uncircumcised. I guess my generation of men in the US is pretty well all circumcised. I've never had one of them tell me they were unpleased with the state of their penis, circumcised or not. I tend to prefer circumcised pleasure-wise (I will spare you all the details ;)), but my ex of 7 years was not circumcised and that was not a problem for us at all. For this baby I didn't have a firm plan on it, but OH did... no question baby would be circumcised as his family is Muslim. I argued a little bit, for argument's sake mostly, but did my research on it and decided I'm actually more comfortable circumcising than not doing it, for many reasons (including spread of infection, ease of cleaning, aesthetics), so now we're both adamant about having it done. I don't feel bad for it, or like my son is losing anything he needs, because like I've said I've had sex with men with both states of penis and I am convinced that it's a matter of preference of the parents, that's it. I am not trying to convince other women to do it, and I don't expect them to do that to me, either. :flower:


----------



## MedievalGrad

Yeah, I tried to look for the thread and it is GONE. I understand that she started out trying to pick a fight, though!


----------



## Mrs.326

oh_so, don't feel left out. I haven't leaked either, although I do carry nursing pads in my purse just in case they decide to act up. :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

I've not spontaneously leaked yet either, but if I poke n prod n stuff then I get the occasional drip of clear or opaque yellow gumpf (colostrum, I'm assuming). It's odd, I was on some antipsychotics earlier on before becoming pregnant, they had me lactating more than actual pregnacy....

I had a BF in school who couldn't get an erection without a cracking amount of pain because his foreskin was so tight. We split up (not over the foreskin, incidentally), and he later had himself circumcised. He tried asking me back, mebbe thinking I'd miraculously changed my mind or something over something as silly as his foreskin... meh, boys are dumb.


Organising a photobook for MIL with pictures of the wedding and our semi-honeymoon to a local National Park, I love doing things like this, and often wonder if maybe I missed my calling as an awesome scrapbooker.


----------



## SarahDiener

New bumpy shot :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0009.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MommaBarry

Cute bump :thumbup:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty, I can't get them to do anything. I have pressed on them, nothing comes out. Of course I'm not practiced in the art, but I don't think I can press much harder, it hurts. lol! BTW, that's an odd med side-effect. lol!

Nice pic, Sarah! I've gotta get another one up soon. Maybe I'll have OH take when I get home. :D


----------



## MedievalGrad

Love the bump, Sarah!! And cute shirt.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

No worries about the leaking. Not everyone does. You will probably be able to tell when your milk is starting to come in because it makes a hard semi tender lump on the outside area of your BBs (in the fatty area). 

I leak randomly and have done so since about 16 weeks. I jokingly call it "moocowing" and frequently wake up with little round spots on my shirt/gown (I don't wear bras on bedrest, it's one of the perks).


----------



## Mrs.326

Great bump, Sarah :)

Thanks for the info on milk coming in, WTB! I never thought about what it would feel like when it came in, but now I know what to expect :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

oh_so_blessed said:


> MedievalGrad said:
> 
> 
> Got my first leak from my nip today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It dripped onto my arm, and at first I was like, "Where did that come from?!" before I realized. I was pretty excited.
> 
> I was surprised by how DRAMA-filled the baby shower thread was, so I can only imagine how angry the circumcision one is going to be!! I have a couple of family members who work in nursing homes in the family, so I'm going to be circumcising any future baby boys, but I know it's a topic that many people on both sides get VERY angry about!
> 
> Am I the ONLY ONE who has not leaked yet? I'm feeling left out. :(
> 
> Luckily the circ thread got closed. It was really the way the girl started the thread that was uncalled for. I opened it and was planning on it being another regular thread and was just not going to post at all, but when I saw her language I felt the need to post. Glad that's over. lol!
> 
> But, yeah, it's a hot topic. We're circumcising, but I can see the argument from both sides and don't fault anyone either way. If you don't do it and need to do it for medical reasons later then that will just be the way it is... I wouldn't be too worried about it. I've had lots of partners in my 31 years and only 2 have been uncircumcised. I guess my generation of men in the US is pretty well all circumcised. I've never had one of them tell me they were unpleased with the state of their penis, circumcised or not. I tend to prefer circumcised pleasure-wise (I will spare you all the details ;)), but my ex of 7 years was not circumcised and that was not a problem for us at all. For this baby I didn't have a firm plan on it, but OH did... no question baby would be circumcised as his family is Muslim. I argued a little bit, for argument's sake mostly, but did my research on it and decided I'm actually more comfortable circumcising than not doing it, for many reasons (including spread of infection, ease of cleaning, aesthetics), so now we're both adamant about having it done. I don't feel bad for it, or like my son is losing anything he needs, because like I've said I've had sex with men with both states of penis and I am convinced that it's a matter of preference of the parents, that's it. I am not trying to convince other women to do it, and I don't expect them to do that to me, either. :flower:Click to expand...

It's different here ... out of all the men I have been with my OH is the only one who has been circumcised. . . and funnily enough he is the best pleasure wise (and not just saying that cause he's the OH :haha: ) I just think people need to do what is best for them and stop trying to create drama and fights. . . . her name rings a bell and I do think she is a bit of a trouble maker - I remember a cannabis thread in 2nd or 1st tri about how she was smoking it when pregnant and it caused a HUGE argument. :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Love the bump SD :) 


I've not leaked yet - though does anyone get where it feels like they've leaked but there isn't anything?? I do get liquid that comes out if I squeeze them though


----------



## phineas

Charlie I didn't even seen said thread, or the poster and I know from ur post who she is! Enough said spec if it was a very opinionated and quiet offensive thread! (I will look later lol!) she kinda hijacked a thread I had before bout leaky boobs with fag smoking, and I politely requested she deleted her comment!( hey twas my thread and it had helped me a lot at the time and I didn't want it locked so I was loud be a brat lol)!!

Leaky boobs I've had from 16 weeks but they don't really leak without me pulling on m, which I have been known to do lol I find it all fascinating cause it didn't happen with DS! Lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Phin I think I remember that as well!


----------



## SpringerS

My boobs are a tiny bit leaky. Some days they are fine but other days I have the get in the shower repeatedly as if I don't the tiny bits of milk get caught in my nipple crevices and go crusty. :o


----------



## SarahDiener

Thanks :)

I've only had one moment of leakyness. :/


----------



## phineas

Hmmm just noticed DS seems to squint at the telly a few times spec when checking the time! It's bout 6/7 months since he had them checked and they were perfect, wonder in that lil time could they have gone downhill?! I'll book him tomorro to get them checked, hate the thought of him struggling to see the blackboard in school! (this is how I member getting my glasses I broke down in front of the teacher one day cause I couldn't read the board!)


----------



## SarahDiener

Awww, hopefully he's just tired or something...


----------



## 1eighty

phineas said:


> ...hate the thought of him struggling to see the blackboard in school! (this is how I member getting my glasses I broke down in front of the teacher one day cause I couldn't read the board!)

Amen, sister. I had just turned 12 and was sitting in science class, bawling my eyes out. That weekend I was fitted with my first pair of uber-geeky NHS specs.


----------



## phineas

I'm hoping the same Sarah, although I am expecting hell eventually need them, cause there is glasses on both mine and oh's side, but I just wanna catch it if and when it does happen! 

Yup 1eighty, I got pulled aside cause the teacher thought I was cheating (I used to copy the girl side me's work that she took down from the board! Do although I wasn't cheating it looked like it! She knew when I explained why I was doing it that I just needed my eyes checked!


----------



## MrsBertie

I got glasses when I was 3, apparently my mum started crying when I first got my glasses cos I turned to her and said 'Look mummy my shoes have patterns on them, they're pretty!' It was the first time I'd been able to see the pattern :)


----------



## SarahDiener

I hope my LO doesn't need glasses, ...or braces :/ I never did, but my DH has/had them!

Although I did notice reduced eye sight from pregnancy the other day. It's SO WEIRD! I normally can read the clock from the toilet :blush: but now I cant... I actually can't believe how normal it feels, I only noticed because I used to be able to do something...

32 weeks (I'm going to count down every week )


----------



## phineas

Awhh mrsB how cute... I'd prob cry too tho lol 

I don't mind my glasses tbh, and DS looks like Harry potter when he tries them on lol I never needed braces tho oh did! 

Omg Sarah ur ticker is 56 days... Holey cow! That's so deadly!


----------



## Beankeeper

I wea glasses & now DH does, but they came later in life, when I was in my 20s and for him in his 30s. I did have braces though (he didn't), and although I didn't love them at the time, I'm really glad I got them. I have very good teeth & always get compliments on them. DH has okay teeth, but mine are better haha! 
Mrs Bertie, that's so cute!


----------



## Bookity

I've had glasses since before I can remember. Horribly ugly ones thru gradeschool. I used to HATE them, now feel kind of naked without them. Though DD trying to grab them off my face all the time may make me renew my contacts effort!


----------



## Jazavac

Everyone but me in my family wears glasses, so do people in my husband's. But the two of us don't and we hope the kid will be fine, too. I suppose it makes me feel pretty good, to have no issues with my eyes, still, at almost 35.

Sarah, lovely bump! 

I feel like a whale these days, so I don't particularly feel the need to document that, I suppose.

As for circumcision, we're not doing it. It's too uncommon where I come from, meaning it's pretty much exclusively done for religious purposes, and we don't have that many people who belong to those religious groups back home. That's why it's pretty rare. Here it's common, but we just won't do it because there are no benefits to it that we consider important. My husband is circumcised, but he doesn't think that was necessary (or unnecessary, either). It's a lot easier to get it done later, than undone, of course, so the kid will have a choice later on.


----------



## Wandering

I wear contacts but my OH doesnt. Neither of us ever had braces either!

Im so stressed at how messy my house is :( Makes me feel a bit ill. Everything is in boxes and piles of clothes all over the floor.. I hate it! Hate un tidyness :/ Cant wait to move in a few days now and make everything perfect in the new flat!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> Hmmm just noticed DS seems to squint at the telly a few times spec when checking the time! It's bout 6/7 months since he had them checked and they were perfect, wonder in that lil time could they have gone downhill?! I'll book him tomorro to get them checked, hate the thought of him struggling to see the blackboard in school! (this is how I member getting my glasses I broke down in front of the teacher one day cause I couldn't read the board!)

Awe, you poor thing. That must have been terrible to not be able to read the board! 

Man, I wish I had advice here, but having had no children I have no idea at what rate their eyes might degrade. Maybe you can get an eye chart like the ones from the eye doctors and give that a go with him yourself! :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Okay, this is my 31 week, 45 lbs weight gain photo. :) We're getting big now, ladies. :p 


https://i.imgur.com/9Nk3ul.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/6Oocc.jpg

I obviously suck with imgur because these are somehow different sizes. Ah, well.


----------



## Jazavac

Now, THAT's a bump!

Nice!


Hmm. Do I take a photo today, or wait until tomorrow, when I hit my 30 week mark? :lol:


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh_so, you look great!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow Oh_so!! Amazing bump!!! :) :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Haha, Jaz, it sure is growing fast. OH thinks that bump size equals giant baby, but I've read there's no correlation. Guess we'll see. He sure seems big with all those giant movements of his. In any case, the 45 lbs is killing my feet. I just bought shoes yesterday that were a size 10 (I used to wear a 9) and were $160 (darned Danskos!) My crocs were holding up for awhile, but my knees just started to hurt and my feet again. It's awful. :/ 

Bean, thanks! I even got a compliment from OH on the pic. I usually feel so frumpy, but I think the pretty dress I got for $9 at the thrift store really compliments the bump. :)

Thanks, Charlie!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

This is my 31 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0039.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CharlieKeys

I love your hat too :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Now, THAT's a bump!
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> Hmm. Do I take a photo today, or wait until tomorrow, when I hit my 30 week mark? :lol:

Today! You're 30 weeks somewhere. lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Nice, Charlie. I think we've got similar size bumps. And, both purple. lol! :D


----------



## Coleey

Beautiful bumps ladies!! xx


----------



## Jazavac

I'll take one tomorrow, I'm wearing some random crap today. :rofl:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I'll take one tomorrow, I'm wearing some random crap today. :rofl:

Ha! Yeah, that's why I took it today. This dress is the only thing I wear that I actually think looks pretty. lol!


----------



## MommaBarry

Cute bumps girls!!

I will take one tomorrow as well. Im wearing my scrubs (have class in an hour) and they are not to flattering :haha: Amazing two weeks ago they fit but since ive been on break I have not put them on and boy how ive grown (in all areas :winkwink:)


----------



## Mrs.326

Awesome bumps, ladies!! :) 

DH and I both had braces, but neither of us wear glasses. I also experienced skewed pregnancy vision the other day - I can no longer read things far away... I have to get up close.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh MommaB have your lovehandles, thighs, bum and arms just expanded in size too? :haha: I was looking yesterday and said to OH 'Where the hell did these love handles just appear from?'


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I'll take one tomorrow, I'm wearing some random crap today. :rofl:
> 
> Ha! Yeah, that's why I took it today. This dress is the only thing I wear that I actually think looks pretty. lol!Click to expand...

I went to the restroom at work and looked at myself and was like, hell, no. I look like some rounded piece of furniture in these clothes. :lol:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I'll take one tomorrow, I'm wearing some random crap today. :rofl:
> 
> Ha! Yeah, that's why I took it today. This dress is the only thing I wear that I actually think looks pretty. lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the restroom at work and looked at myself and was like, hell, no. I look like some rounded piece of furniture in these clothes. :lol:Click to expand...

literally lol! :haha:

I seriously feel so unattractive most days. I've got a severe waddle going, my feet kill, my knees are failing me.. I don't even worry about the weight anymore, just walking like a preggers has taken all the remaining sexiness away. lol! 9 more weeks. 9 more weeks. :cloud9:


----------



## phineas

Oh so it's kinda weird... I never used to even think as to why I couldn't see it! It was such a gradual thing I just got used to reading her book as she wrote and we were friends so she never worried I'd cheat lol 

I pressed the button so the time came up on the screen and made him read me it and he got it no prob, so hmm I dunno! I know tho of I take off my glasses and focus really well then I'll eventually work out what the words r... So I dunno! I'll get him an appt and see what they say!

Fab bumps girls! And I love how oh so put it... We're getting big now lol only could that come from a fellow pregie and us not be insulted! 

I was told today I'm looking very pregnant haha! Best way to put it I think!


----------



## Jazavac

I was told today I was _starting to look pregnant_. 

So I was almost like, hello there, do you need glasses... I've been looking pregnant for months! Pffffffffffft.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I was told today I was _starting to look pregnant_.
> 
> So I was almost like, hello there, do you need glasses... I've been looking pregnant for months! Pffffffffffft.

Maybe whoever said it comes from a place where women have potbellies. lol! 

Phin, haha. I can't wait to see us in another 6 weeks!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nooo oh_so think of it as 8 weeks ..... and 6 days ;)


----------



## Bookity

I keep thinking today is Friday... Like I should have heard about my GTT by now or something. :)

I hope I passed it. Anyone here felt sure they failed the GTT and actually passed? Or vice versa and thought they passed, but failed?


----------



## BUGaBOO

I thought I was going to fail for sure especially as I felt sooo rough after drinking the stuff but I passed :)

So glad it's Friday! Get to see my baby girl at our 4d scan tomorrow morning. Do I just go as normal or have something sugary so she moves lots or is it better the calmer she is (better images/DVD?)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Bookity said:


> I keep thinking today is Friday... Like I should have heard about my GTT by now or something. :)
> 
> I hope I passed it. Anyone here felt sure they failed the GTT and actually passed? Or vice versa and thought they passed, but failed?

Well, I felt quite ill during the 2 hour wait, which did concern me. But in the course of the day after eating I felt better. In any case I did pass, and was not even near borderline or anything. So apparently feeling ill on an empty stomach after drinking sugar is normal. lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

oh, GL with the scan, Bugaboo! Sounds like fun. :D


----------



## MedievalGrad

Bookity said:


> I keep thinking today is Friday... Like I should have heard about my GTT by now or something. :)
> 
> I hope I passed it. Anyone here felt sure they failed the GTT and actually passed? Or vice versa and thought they passed, but failed?

Finally got my results back after a week. I did pass, although I was confused because the actual NUMBER on the list of my results was out of the "normal" zone listed, but the doctor specifically wrote that my results were fine and she wasn't ordering the 3-hour glucose test.


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for passing the test!


I have a question, totally not baby related, but perhaps someone knows. Our vacuum cleaner died today and we definitely need a new one. We have all kinds of floors in the house: ceramic, carpet, hardwood and vinyl plank. So I need a good all-in-one thing. It also needs to be a canister, definitely with bags.

Any suggestions?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Well, OH has this one, a Dyson 14: https://www.amazon.com/Dyson-All-Fl...=UTF8&qid=1346987311&sr=8-1&keywords=dyson+14

tbh, though, we have such a tiny place without much open floorspace that I've stored it in the basement and just sweep. But, he's all about researching and buying the best. That's the one he loves.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

A couple hours ago I went to my Amazon wishlist. I've been going there every few days buying something or other, especially if the price has gone down since I added the product. Anyhow, I click on something and it's been bought. Nice. I know my aunt said she was getting something from the list. So I click on something else... it's been bought! What?? So I click on a few more things. Yep. Bought! I ask OH, "did you buy the stuff on the list?" since I had sent him the link a little while back. He said, nonchalantly, "maybe my family". 

Awe. There are only a few things left. That was very kind of them to buy things from the list for us. I wish I could meet his family already. It's sad, really. I've talked to his mom and sister, but haven't met anyone as they're all in Egypt and we never got there. Now OH's passport is expired and he's got some birthdate problems he's got to work out and I don't know when we'll get there. I was hoping to bring the baby there after Christmas, but I don't know now if he'll be able to. :(


----------



## Bookity

Aw, that's awesome oh_so!


----------



## SarahDiener

Awesome OH_so!
I hope all the other stuff works out though, with visas and passports and stuff. Mine was really easy, but I know so many people who have problems one way or another :(


----------



## Beankeeper

As, that's really sweet of them Oh_so! 

Girls, I've had nightmares last night, they were horrible, one was about friends of mine being child killers! Including my bestie. In another, I came face to face with the actual devil! It was so disturbing!

I'm day off today & I kinda want to go back to sleep but I'm a bit too freaked out...


----------



## SarahDiener

:hugs: awwwwww!


----------



## Coleey

That's so freaky! :hugs: I've noticed I'm dreaming a lot more recently. My last dream was about Jim and Pam from the Office :wacko: xx


----------



## phineas

Awh oh so that was really nice of them! 
As for nightmares there really is nothing worse! Hope u can get some peaceful sleep today! 

Ok sorry for the tmi alert;

We dtd last night (first night in a week cause I've been so sick!) and firstly wow who ever said u start feeling preg from 28-30 weeks wasn't kidding! I was so self conscious over my body, just felt like bump was just always there and in the way and I just couldn't relax from worrying he felt disgusted by my bigger self! Now believe me I'm not small normally anyways (screw u implanon I will get back to my size 10 self!) so like I know he loves me fat/skinny/preg but wow I was really insecure! 
I didn't say it to him last night cause I was happy I was feeling but better to even be close to him but I'll tell him tonight how bad I felt!

Is anyone else getting to the insecure/don't be revolted by my body stage? 

Also I was killed with bh for the night after doing it! Now I'm well used to bh but these literally ached! Think baby then pushed to my right side and wedged round my hip bone cause I couldn't lie on it all night! Bh finally eased off although he's still in a weird position!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah I feel insecure. 
Totally fine with clothes on and stuff, well with clothes off too... But if we want to dtd I just feel so gross... there are big arms/legs/belly in the way of everything...I feel heavy too so it's kind of hard to lift my body up in any way... if you know what I mean! Which just adds to the bad feelings!


----------



## Beankeeper

We DTD a the night before last for the first time in a looooong time! DH has been weirded out about it. It sounds crazy but I wanted to make sure that I could, without bleeding, following my weird trip to the bathroom.
But yeah, I totally get what you're saying. It was really awkward doing it any other way than spooning, and then I didn't feel as in control as I would if I were on top for example. But DH was worried about squashing the baby so couldn't 'complete' the deed until we were spooning. Hahaha, faaaar TMI!


----------



## BUGaBOO

Haha yes I feel like a big fat hippo just lying there being taken advantage of! Thought when I first got pregnant that hubby would be weirded out by sex but noooooo!

And it feels weird when the baby rolls around when I'm about to O

EEK :wacko:


----------



## phineas

Ye Sarah I can change in front of him/shower with him and not worry... When it comes to dtd I just feel like a huge blob of body parts! I'm even sick of spooning at this stage! Maybe it's cause I've barely let him touch me all week (trying to save others from my sickness/sore throat!) which made me more uncomfy! Like I know if he was that turned off by me he wouldn't get it up the second I cuddled into him but Uggghhh :( not liking this paranoia! 

Bean I hate the lil control I have with spooning too! We used to do it all over the house, now if he tried in 90% of the places I'd either be crippled from the position or just plain too big! :( 

Bugaboo I'm so thankful bump usually falls sleep as we do it! Oh won't actually touch my bump while we dtd tho (kinda glad tbh lol) he just concentrates on anywhere else that won't kick as he does it lol


----------



## SarahDiener

So... should I bother telling my doctor about my carpal tunnel? I know I have it out of pregnancy as well. I think it's one of those things you are supposed to do, because it can worse and irreparable damage. But I always feel silly complaining about pain unless it's really bad.

Speaking of this whole nakedness thing. I'm not looking forward to when I have to wear clothes all the time around the house! I like to walk around a bit after a shower :blush:. Ladies with kids: when did you stop changing around your kids?


----------



## Beankeeper

Probably worth mentioning, they might advise you to wear a splint.


----------



## MommaBarry

Woohoo!! 31 weeks today! 8 more weeks to go

Sarah, when I get out of the shower I usally throw undies and pants on, but my son will still walk in on me (topless) and he is 9. Breast are breast and he will see them when I feed his sister. Im sure he will stop as he is getting to that weird age, and it will bother him more than me. But I think the last time he probably saw me totaly in the buff when he was like 3. After that I felt uncomfortbale that he walked in on me so I always made sure to have bottoms with me when I went into shower


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, you're right.And also, I tend to just stick nickers and a bra on at my parents house and walk from the bathroom like that. So I guess It'd probably end up being like that! And you're right! 9 year old boys are totally getting into the awkward stage! I remember how my brother was around then...


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya!

What's the topic today? everyone ok?

Had my phsio yesterday and it went really well. Got chance to meet other ladies with SPD and actually ended up having a giggle:thumbup:. The bump band really helps, wish I had had one sooner!

Also our furr baby has returned, hurrah!!! little monkey!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Oscar2011.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0









2011-12-14 18.37.45.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaay -bet you're relieved whatwillbe!!! 

Urm as for getting undressed around them I still do it now but they are little lol! I'm not sure - guess when they start asking questions/start school maybe? :shrug: 

Phin - I hate dtd with the OH, because I hate how pregnant I am :( Like it never really bothered me with the boys, but this time I don't like it - and she's a wriggler so it's a proper turn off :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

On the subject of DTD, we haven't in about 3 months :blush: It just hurts to much to do so, OH has been VERY patient. (trust me he wants to) I feel bad for him but just can't. The last time ended with me crying in the middle of it, talk about embarrassing.


----------



## 1eighty

Awwww!

Yay for whatwill, boooo for MommaB, hugs for EVERYONE!

I'm actually less self-conscious about being nekkid now than I was pre-preg... but you can bet that after the birth it'll go right back to how it was before, if not worse. Depends on the skin elasticity and weight gain/loss.


----------



## phineas

Whatwillbe so glad kitty returned, u must be delighted :D

The undressing, DS is 7 and is getting more curious now so although I still do it I've kinda tried be more discreet, as in I'll close the bathroom door to shower and just slip on knickers quickly etc! If he sees tho I don't make a big deal outta it! He can still come and go when I'm in the shower if he wants but usually doesn't! He still often showers with daddy tho, and oh will walk into the room with no boxers and DS doesn't notice!

Glad I'm not the only one feeling insecure, as mean and all as that sounds! Charlie I don't member feeling like this with DS either but then I didn't put on much with him, this time although I still haven't put on much I still feel bigger overall! Momma I go through stages where it hurts to tbh, but it's more after it that I feel swollen etc that it hurts and not during! 

He txt asking if I was ok, so I just said how I felt and that if I say no it's nothing bout him I just feel so bad bout it in case he finds me disgusting! So he replied with 'ur mine, I'll never feel disgusted by u, I love u anyway. If u want to loose weight after the baby's here loose it for u, not for me' but ye I'm a girl I still will worry ha


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the kitty coming back home!

And Oh_so, that's so awesome your OH's family is buying gifts for you! We've not shared our link yet, but we might as well, because people keep asking about our baby shower (none to be) and want to buy us gifts. I'm kind of scared they're going to start buying us clothes, or items we already have (or do not want), so the list would probably really help, hm. I hope you get the passports figured out so you can travel. One other question - do you plan to do the whole bilingual thing? We do, so I'm trying to find more people who plan to work on it since day 1. 


As for self-consciousness, hm. I don't have any issues being naked, I'm actually sometimes amazed by the huge bump. But I've been feeling shitty about the weight gain, which I know is ridiculous (7.5 kilos in 30 weeks, really, that's just _fine_), but it still bothers me. And I'm getting to the point where a 9-hour work day is annoying and I lose patience for it. I'm still doing perfectly fine, phyisically, but I wish I could get some time off, really.

I mean, I could, but if I do, they will take that from the time I could spend _with_ the little guy when he's born. Bleh.


Here's the photo I promised yesterday; I took one this morning before work (Fridays are so-called casual days, so we're allowed to wear any denim):

*30w0d:*

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/246736_10151158212963491_1502058922_n.jpg


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's my bump from yesterday :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/D8574C34-9750-43AE-BCBB-F357B68168EA-4407-000002CD3111DE43.jpg

So looking forward to seeing our little man in 3D next Saturday!!!! :) I can hardly wait!


----------



## MommaBarry

Cute pic Jaz!!!

OH loves my body! He said he wouldn't mind if I kept some of the extra weight lol. He really is a great guy.

As far as it hurting, it hurts all the time sex or no sex. Ever since I got pregnant I feel internally bruised in that region. It hurts to walk, sit etc. I'm hoping that post baby it will all go back to normal and we can continue as an active couple. Otherwise I don't know how patient OH will be. :haha:

So I took a peek at my baby registry, woohoo!!! I now have 5 items purchased! My co-sleeper, bouncer, boppy, Avent breast-milk storage containers, and the travel changing station!

My mother slipped yesterday and let me know that OH mom bought a side-by-side sleeper that goes in the bed with you. Is it bad that it kind of pisses me off? She knows are bed is only a queen (so that sleeper thing will not work) and we have a dog so its not like we can set it on the sofa while were in the living room (not to mention the co-sleeper we choose goes from room to room) So the item that she purchased is useless. My mother even told her she was getting us the co-sleeper, but i guess she didn't care and bought the item anyways. Im afraid that when we get it OH will not let me return it out of fear of hurting her feeling, but it upsets me because there were so many things on our registry she could have got us that we needed. Not to mention its the same exact one she bought OH brother just a few months ago and they hate it! Here is a link the thing she bought, keep in mind we have a small bed and a dog so where in the world would I use this thing

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Summer-Infant-By-Your-Side-Sleeper/19514427

I feel like a whiny brat saying this but my mother spent over $200 to get things we need for baby and OH mom spent more on decorations for the shower than she did our gift,as you can see the thing was $35. (she spent $40 on a diaper cake,the diapers are died pink so we can use them,and $50 on balloons.) Its really not about money, but we needed the things that were on our registry.My mother was going to throw the shower and keep it simple, the way I would like it instead of making it fancy (which is more to show off for her well off in-laws that she invited)


----------



## MommaBarry

Cute pic Mrs


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely bumps ladies!! :)

We just attempted the park - only lasted 30 mins it is SO SO hot .. 25* - okay may not ne hot by your weather US/AUS Ladies, but for here it is just pure sunshine and no clouds etc. I felt so bad cause I didn't realise it was THAT hot, I forgot to put suncream on the boys and they were starting to go a bit red .... and Henry kept refusing to wear his hat :( I felt like such a bad mum dragging them away - especially when it was MY fault for forgetting to put suncream on them, but it was for their health :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> Awh oh so that was really nice of them!
> As for nightmares there really is nothing worse! Hope u can get some peaceful sleep today!
> 
> Ok sorry for the tmi alert;
> 
> We dtd last night (first night in a week cause I've been so sick!) and firstly wow who ever said u start feeling preg from 28-30 weeks wasn't kidding! I was so self conscious over my body, just felt like bump was just always there and in the way and I just couldn't relax from worrying he felt disgusted by my bigger self! Now believe me I'm not small normally anyways (screw u implanon I will get back to my size 10 self!) so like I know he loves me fat/skinny/preg but wow I was really insecure!
> I didn't say it to him last night cause I was happy I was feeling but better to even be close to him but I'll tell him tonight how bad I felt!
> 
> Is anyone else getting to the insecure/don't be revolted by my body stage?
> 
> Also I was killed with bh for the night after doing it! Now I'm well used to bh but these literally ached! Think baby then pushed to my right side and wedged round my hip bone cause I couldn't lie on it all night! Bh finally eased off although he's still in a weird position!

On the baby positioning, I am absolutely with you there. Last night he wedged a bit under my ribcage for the first time when I was trying to change positions in the bed. Ahh! My giant cute baby. :baby::haha:

On the insecurity, I have that most of the time, but it has been for a long while now. I think the pressure has really been off after I finally gave up on dtd with OH, he has no interest in going in there while we're pregnant, which made me feel crap for a long while, but when I finally stopped desiring it the whole insecure body feeling sorta stopped, too. Now I walk around the house naked, don't care. OH kisses the belly and tells me I'm pretty now. I'm no sex object, but for right now I'm really fine with that. :flower:

I can't imagine having sex right now. I know I'd be with the BH also. Don't know how you brave souls are doing it!


----------



## CharlieKeys

MommaB - that would piss me off too ... and it would irritate me having that in my bed with me :haha: OH should have a word with her saying you have a co-sleeper and could she return it and get something you will use. HE has to say it - wouldn't she rather something Morgan is actually going to use?!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> Awwww!
> 
> Yay for whatwill, boooo for MommaB, hugs for EVERYONE!
> 
> I'm actually less self-conscious about being nekkid now than I was pre-preg... but you can bet that after the birth it'll go right back to how it was before, if not worse. Depends on the skin elasticity and weight gain/loss.

Oh, good point. I know that's going to happen to me to. I feel like there is so much pressure to look good right away after birth, but that it's so unlikely to be successful with it. I just know I'm not going to want to show OH my belly for months. :cry:


----------



## MommaBarry

I think that's what irritates me the most is that we have no use for it and she already knew that my mother had purchased the co-sleeper. I know she is spending money to throw this shower but like I said my mother was going to do it and keep it simple, but then OH mom took over and went crazy. She wont even communicate with my mom to let her know what she needs to do.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

MommaB--my MIL (mom in law) is also a peach. She refuses to get any actual baby gifts but has atleast decided to help fix our sprinkler system and is giving us her old gate (she's getting a new one outside) since our baby room window is exposed to the street. I appreciate those, but she's the only family in town and when asked if she would help take me to the hospital after my CS when the girls are in the NICU she did this passive aggressive thing letting me know what an inconvenience it is for her. 

She lives with just her dog, and has no other responsibilities. She doesn't want to sacrifice her time to take me to see the girls or give them BFs, and we were hoping DH could wait to use paternity leave for once the girls come home. It's like I asked her to take me to the movies or shoe shopping every day just because I don't feel like driving (or I'm recouping from major surgery and dr orders not to drive for 2-4 weeks and actually want to be a good mother to her grandchildren).


----------



## MommaBarry

WTBmyBFP said:


> MommaB--my MIL (mom in law) is also a peach. She refuses to get any actual baby gifts but has atleast decided to help fix our sprinkler system and is giving us her old gate (she's getting a new one outside) since our baby room window is exposed to the street. I appreciate those, but she's the only family in town and when asked if she would help take me to the hospital after my CS when the girls are in the NICU she did this passive aggressive thing letting me know what an inconvenience it is for her.
> 
> She lives with just her dog, and has no other responsibilities. She doesn't want to sacrifice her time to take me to see the girls or give them BFs, and we were hoping DH could wait to use paternity leave for once the girls come home. It's like I asked her to take me to the movies or shoe shopping every day just because I don't feel like driving (or I'm recouping from major surgery and dr orders not to drive for 2-4 weeks and actually want to be a good mother to her grandchildren).

You have got to be kidding me!!!! You would think she would jump at the chance to take you as it would give her a chance to see her grand daughters!! WOW!!! 

Now I feel terrible for complaining about a lousy gift when it sounds like your MIL takes the cake on being inconsiderate.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahha. Sad part is this is an improvement on her behavior. We are pretty sure the sprinkler repair and gate are to ease her conscience because both DH and SIL are always talking about how my dad and SIL's in laws are such great and loving grandparents. 

My dad is trying to arrange to be here after I'm released to help with transport. It wil cost him $1,000 easily for transport and lodging from TX and he can only stay 4-5 days. If we were in TX we would have all the support we need with my dad, sister, SIL, brother, aunt, and 5 cousins (and their kids who love to babysit).


----------



## MommaBarry

That's so awesome of your father! He sounds like a great man!! It's a shame he can't stay for longer, but it does sound pricey for just the short time you will have together. Too bad the rest of your family can't take turns coming to you and helping out. I'm sure they would love too, just everything is so damn expensive now days.


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB, I think I'd be pretty upset with my MIL if she did that, too! After hearing yours and WTB's MIL stories I am _so_ greatful for mine... she truly is an amazing woman and has helped so much. I definitely wont take that for granted!

Do you think your MIL will change once the babies are here, WTB?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well, she's already attempting to be better so it is possible. She stopped drunk dialing us and accusing us of all variety of wrong doings so there is hope. I still have no intention of leaving her alone with the GBs but am okay with her being around as long as DH is too. Who knows if that will change; she isn't a good grandmother to our three nephews so I'm not holding my breath. They come visit only every 2-3 years and she acts inconvenienced by them being in her (huge and otherwise unoccupied) home.


----------



## SarahDiener

:hugs: What is it with MIL... I know there are good ones out there, but they seem so hard to find!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I agree!! My sister is most likely going to be divorced, and the family really wants to keep in touch with her MIL because she is pretty much the bees knees!! Talk about jealousy on this end!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Lol, try to adopt a MIL


----------



## phineas

Charlie I'm forever doing that with DS! It never looks as warm as it is! Then we get caught off guard! I now have sun cream left in the car! 

Oh_so tbh I dunno how u last without it! I can feel my sex drive dwindling but it would kill me if oh had no interest at all, even tho I could see why (baby etc)! Hell rub and kiss bump otherwise just avoids it when we r dtd lol! 
I've had the loose skin and gotta say best thing bout being preg is the loose skin is filled out, but I can handle the skin better than the bump! I'm not as self conscious of the skin! Hate my red stretchies tho! They r ugly and torment me! I can deal with them when they r silver just hate the red ones! 

Momma being honest I'd prob say it too! I've finally established the respect I deserve from my mil, she has a thing with like WTB making us all feel like we r an inconvenience but yet we run around after her. Since I've been preg I've stuck up for myself more and said what I need to say! I think we've had like 3 heated debates with stuff I wouldn't have had the nerve to say before! Oh and I work it that if I've a problem I need to say it, if he has a problem hell say it! That way were both responsible for our own feelings and neither of us is offended if the other says summat!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Great pic, Jaz... that's a severe bump ya got going there. lol!. Great pic also, Mrs. 326. Your bump is looking really sweet and nice outfit! haha! 




Jazavac said:


> Yay for the kitty coming back home!
> 
> And Oh_so, that's so awesome your OH's family is buying gifts for you! We've not shared our link yet, but we might as well, because people keep asking about our baby shower (none to be) and want to buy us gifts. I'm kind of scared they're going to start buying us clothes, or items we already have (or do not want), so the list would probably really help, hm. I hope you get the passports figured out so you can travel. One other question - do you plan to do the whole bilingual thing? We do, so I'm trying to find more people who plan to work on it since day 1.
> 
> 
> As for self-consciousness, hm. I don't have any issues being naked, I'm actually sometimes amazed by the huge bump. But I've been feeling shitty about the weight gain, which I know is ridiculous (7.5 kilos in 30 weeks, really, that's just _fine_), but it still bothers me. And I'm getting to the point where a 9-hour work day is annoying and I lose patience for it. I'm still doing perfectly fine, phyisically, but I wish I could get some time off, really.
> 
> I mean, I could, but if I do, they will take that from the time I could spend _with_ the little guy when he's born. Bleh.
> 
> 
> Here's the photo I promised yesterday; I took one this morning before work (Fridays are so-called casual days, so we're allowed to wear any denim):


Yeah, I hate asking for things, but it is nice that they got things from the list that we'll need. Things I was going to buy anyway. Because a lot of my family already got us clothes so I think we're set there. I can't wait to see who bought what because my mom also said that my aunts did get hold the list so who knows now. Exciting!! 

As to the language, yes, we really want the baby to learn both. It's imperative actually. I have read that OH should speak to him in Arabic always when I'm not there. And that babies are slower to speak if they are learning two languages, but that when they start they catch right up and make sense of it all. Will be so cool to see. I can't speak Arabic. It's a hard tongue, there are sounds I simply can't make. I can hear them now, but can't make them. 

I know what you mean about taking time from work, too. I have a very flexible gig being a grad student. I've received the okay for 6 weeks paid and no one's really going to say anything if I'm gone 2-3 months. I really want to stop working in a few weeks, but I know that means that I won't have as much time with baby once he's here. Still, I'm beat, it's hard work getting there. I think I'm going to stop working mostly and just head up there when I feel like it to make an appearance, but not get much done. I know that sounds jerkish, but eh, I don't care. I have a group presentation tomorrow and after that wouldn't be expected to give more presentations 'til I get back from leave and get something done. Another thing pushing me is that I signed up to take an exam to practice as a patent agent. It's a long shot that I'd pass it at all. I've done near to no studying for it as yet, and don't see that I'll start fitting that in 'til earliest next weekend. I'm auditing a class, but they don't go over a lot of the stuff that's on the exam. The exam is mid-October, so if I stop working at the end of September I have a chance that I could study enough to pass it. A small chance, but a chance nonetheless! hmm...


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh. WTB, that's all so frustrating!


----------



## Jazavac

I really don't know how to organize work. I am okay working all of this month, for sure. Or at least I hope we'll stay complication-free and that my only issue will be my own desire to just run away from this trash of a job (I really hate it every single bit of it, except for the fact that it pays really well, with good benefits, while I use about 3% of my brain capacity). Then afterwards, I don't know. We'll see, I suppose. I'm fairly sure I'll end up needing to quit, anyway, because I can't see them letting me stay home (unpaid, of course) for at least six months, and I am under no circumstances going to work before our little guy is at least six months old. (I wish and hope that I will be able to stretch it out a lot longer than that, too.)

We'll probably go with the practice that says that each parent (caregiver) should be consistent with the language use. This means I'd always have to speak Croatian to the baby, while my husband has to do English. Between the two of us, we of course do English. They say that's what works the best, so we'll give it a try. Per books I've been reading, it usually hits the kids around the school age, when they all of a sudden have no clue what they are saying and in which language, but they overcome the obstacle, for the most part, within a few months.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I really don't know how to organize work. I am okay working all of this month, for sure. Or at least I hope we'll stay complication-free and that my only issue will be my own desire to just run away from this trash of a job (I really hate it every single bit of it, except for the fact that it pays really well, with good benefits, while I use about 3% of my brain capacity). Then afterwards, I don't know. We'll see, I suppose. I'm fairly sure I'll end up needing to quit, anyway, because I can't see them letting me stay home (unpaid, of course) for at least six months, and I am under no circumstances going to work before our little guy is at least six months old. (I wish and hope that I will be able to stretch it out a lot longer than that, too.)
> 
> We'll probably go with the practice that says that each parent (caregiver) should be consistent with the language use. This means I'd always have to speak Croatian to the baby, while my husband has to do English. Between the two of us, we of course do English. They say that's what works the best, so we'll give it a try. Per books I've been reading, it usually hits the kids around the school age, when they all of a sudden have no clue what they are saying and in which language, but they overcome the obstacle, for the most part, within a few months.

We should keep in touch about this language learning thing through the years. I have another woman who's doing the same thing that sent me a message. Maybe we could get a group together. I doubt that we'll be able to get OH to speak always in Arabic to the baby. He's lived here since he was 16, he's very used to speaking English. He only speaks Arabic on the phone to his family. I think it will take a big commitment on his part to try to speak to baby in Arabic when I'm not there even. 

OH is probably going to stay home with our baby boy since he's currently unemployed and was just trying to finish up some coursework to get into a university. Since I'm hoping to finish my degree by the end of next summer that puts us in limbo at that point anyway, so it would be kinda silly for him to try for a particular university at that point since most important thing will be for me to get a good paying job so we are financially sound. I'm a little jealous he gets to stay with baby, but I'm hoping he'll bring him up to my lab once during the workday so we can breastfeed and I can spend a little time with them. I told him if he doesn't do it I'll put baby in daycare where I can walk over. lol! OH is actually really excited to spend his time with the baby. He's always telling me what they're going to do in the days. It's very cute. :kiss:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm absolutely up for a group, Facebook, anything. I own my own forum, too, so we can eventually move there, as well, and talk about it in private. 

I've been here for three years, but I've been speaking English since i can remember pretty much. Not at home, though, but I'm the only one in the US, so I'm sure it will take a lot of effort to remember to speak Croatian to, well, a little supposedly-English-speaking person. 

But we'll see! The main reason I want him to learn the language is to get prepared to easily learn some other, more useful ones. English is very, very easy and it lacks a lot of grammar rules many other languages have. Croatian works that way, so it can serve in that field.


----------



## SarahDiener

oh_so_blessed said:


> As to the language, yes, we really want the baby to learn both. It's imperative actually. I have read that OH should speak to him in Arabic always when I'm not there. And that babies are slower to speak if they are learning two languages, but that when they start they catch right up and make sense of it all. Will be so cool to see. I can't speak Arabic. It's a hard tongue, there are sounds I simply can't make. I can hear them now, but can't make them.

We're also doing bilingual. DH will speak a lot of German to the LO, especially when they are together alone. I'll also read to her and things. Actually it doesn't matter too much if I also speak german to the little one. We're really concerned to get her German right as she will eventually grow up in New Zealand. And we both would prefer to speak english at home in the end. So the hard one is definitely German :). Although she'll be having contact with her German family, so I'm sure she'll pick up a lot from them too.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

That sounds good, Jaz. Neat you have your own forum, btw. We can def do FB as well. Anyone who wants can look me up I think. Angela Bruneau. I'd be glad to be friends with any of the lovely ladies in our group, actually. If you send me a request please put your BnB name in the message so I know who it is. There are a few weirdo FB trolls on this site I think, I won't be friending them. I'm not a 1000 friend facebooker and don't like spam. lol! I'll pull my name out of this post in 48 hours. :p 

But, yeah, I think learning a second language, whatever it is, is great. I plan to read to the baby in French, too, even though for me It's not a native language. I've taken a couple years of it anyhow, and would like the baby to know it, but as a third language to English and Arabic. Those are most important for him to communicate with his family. :) I'm not sure if/when I should introduce French.


----------



## SarahDiener

Whats your current picture oh-so? :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Here is my 31 week bumpity bump!


----------



## SarahDiener

Nice bumpity bump!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Very nice bump, Mommab!


----------



## Bookity

I love the bumps! I'd love to friend you too oh_so, if you don't mind.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Nice bumps, everybody! 

In other news, woke up on the wrong side of the bed today and am in foul mood, but happy to feel baby moving around so much! Sometimes it feels like she is right there on my right hip, but I don't know how that's possible?!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Whats your current picture oh-so? :)

haha! This thread moves so fast. Mine is back on page 252, second post. Here's a link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1111223-november-due-dates-cont-252.html


----------



## phineas

Awhh lovely bumps girls :) I'll take my 30 week one Sunday! Need to get a few more tops! I still fit in all pre preg trousers and jeggings etc but tops now think I'm down to my last few!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Bookity said:


> I love the bumps! I'd love to friend you too oh_so, if you don't mind.

Go for it, Bookity! It'll be great to have some new FB friends, especially as we'll all have LOs the same age! :D


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> Awhh lovely bumps girls :) I'll take my 30 week one Sunday! Need to get a few more tops! I still fit in all pre preg trousers and jeggings etc but tops now think I'm down to my last few!

They just get shorter and shorter, don't they? lol!


----------



## Bookity

I found 4 people with your name oh_so. I don't know who is you!


----------



## SarahDiener

Bookity said:


> I found 4 people with your name oh_so. I don't know who is you!

Hehehe, that's where I'm stuck


----------



## Jazavac

I got stuck trying to figure out which one is the right Oh_so, as well!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> I found 4 people with your name oh_so. I don't know who is you!
> 
> Hehehe, that's where I'm stuckClick to expand...

Oh, crud, I didn't realize that. lol! I just looked and turns out there's a pagan witch with my name on there. lol!!! Anyhow, here's a link: 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1243538


----------



## SarahDiener

Ok, well I'm the Sarah trying to be your friend ;)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yay! requests received and accepted. :) Okay, I better get some work done for a few minutes anyway, but I'll be back to do some getting-to-know-you profile stalking. :D


----------



## SarahDiener

I actually have a FB group with some other bnbers (who have all had their babies). If you like I can invite you to that, then we can post lots of random baby things ;). Otherwise we should make our own!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I like the idea of keeping it just November mummies ... :) 

Oh_so ... I added you - could you guess who is was from the name? :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

I just created "November baby and bump buddies"! Just send a request and then write who you are on the wall or something. Just to make sure it's no some weird random


----------



## 1eighty

For those on Twitter, @TheBloggess is totally worth a follow :)

https://thebloggess.com/2012/09/i-think-im-part-vogon/


----------



## Beankeeper

Sarah, i can't find it!


----------



## 1eighty

SarahDiener said:


> I just created "November baby and bump buddies"! Just send a request and then write who you are on the wall or something. Just to make sure it's no some weird random

Can you post a group/page link please? Having trouble finding it :(


----------



## SarahDiener

https://www.facebook.com/groups/236383723150584/

Does that work?


----------



## MedievalGrad

SarahDiener said:


> I just created "November baby and bump buddies"! Just send a request and then write who you are on the wall or something. Just to make sure it's no some weird random

I can't see it, either. I'll try again in a little bit!


----------



## MedievalGrad

I see it! :)


----------



## Wandering

Great idea about the facebook group! Im going to join it in a minute :) One thing though, is it private? Dont want to write my username on the wall and have people i have on facebook potentially seeing and stalking me on here too! Because I can think of a certain few people who would! Gotta think about these things! :haha:

So annoyed..My Icandy cherry pushchair arrived today and me and OH got so excited! We decided to wait till he was back from work to open and look at it together. We've just unwrapped it all and...theres no wheels! What poor quality control. I mean who forgets to pack wheels with a pushchair!? Grr. All the other parts are there, just not the back wheels. Its just ridiculous, especially considering how much we paid for it. Having to send it off and wait for a new one now :/


----------



## SarahDiener

I have it set as "closed group: anyone can see the group, but only members can see posts"
Just have a look before you send your request to see if you can see the posts in there.

Seriously?! How could they forget wheels?!


----------



## Wandering

Okay, thats great!

& I know right..its absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## 1eighty

This is gonna be fuuuuun!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wandering, can you call the manufacturer and have them mail the back wheels instead of sending it off and waiting for another?


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay I like our little facebook group!! Great idea!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

We just need to make sure we don't lose anyone :)


----------



## Wandering

Mrs.326 said:


> Wandering, can you call the manufacturer and have them mail the back wheels instead of sending it off and waiting for another?

I did ask that, I spoke to the shop who the icandy was delivered too and they just said that they'd see whether they could just order the wheels or whether we'd need to send off the whole thing and get back to us :shrug: Hopefully we'll just have to wait on the wheels rather than sending it all back off.

Ive requested the group, let me in guys!!


----------



## Bookity

Now I'm participating in two due date groups here, two on facebook, and one on livejournal. Yeesh. I'm gonna get so confused! LOL.


----------



## MommaBarry

Lol as much as we chat on here can you imagine how many status updates there are going ot be on FB :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Ok I'm going to bed, If anyone else wants to join the group send a request to 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/236383723150584/
I won't be able to accept you until the morning though :(


----------



## phineas

I feel so left out im not on fb :( boo lol think of me in there lol 

Ehhh wtf wandering no wheels??? That's like one of the main things wth did they think ud be able to do with a buggy with no wheels? That's just crazy! 

Oh so they sure do get shorter, I put on one the other day and thought omg that's my belly button lol now even I'm not that brave lol!


----------



## Jazavac

oh_so_blessed said:


> Yay! requests received and accepted. :) Okay, I better get some work done for a few minutes anyway, but I'll be back to do some getting-to-know-you profile stalking. :D

I'll be sending my request when I get home, because these nasty work people block Facebook on work computers (seriously, how mean!!) and it'd take way too much effort to go to the forum from the phone, then follow the link, then do this and that.... :lazy: :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Bah for no wheels!

And, wtf, Sarah, going to bed this early? :lol:


Some people are still at work!!! ...granted, on some other side of the world. :lol:


----------



## 1eighty

So, Phin, how many cookies would it take to get you to join FB? :p


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phin - joooooin FB :)

Whaaaaat wandering - NO WHEELS?!?! seriously?!


----------



## 1eighty

Hmmm.

DH is raiding (WoW) tonight, and I've just plucked up the courage to tame the foof fluff (first attempt since losing sight of the foof) as he's all engrossed in noisy things and my trusty Remington foof trimmer is kinda noisy...

Harder than I thought it would be, but not having the TP be ripped to shreds by the undergrowth is magic :p

There you go, your giggle for the day :p


----------



## MommaBarry

Hehehe I did giggle :haha:

I made an attempt a few weeks ago and missed right under wear my bump begins near my old c-section scar. Upon looking in the mirror it looked as if I had a mustache at the top of my nether area :rofl: Its hard to shave that area!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> DH is raiding (WoW) tonight, and I've just plucked up the courage to tame the foof fluff (first attempt since losing sight of the foof) as he's all engrossed in noisy things and my trusty Remington foof trimmer is kinda noisy...
> 
> Harder than I thought it would be, but not having the TP be ripped to shreds by the undergrowth is magic :p
> 
> There you go, your giggle for the day :p

Have OH do it. Mine helped me out, it's too hard for me to reach all that. lol!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh I definitely need to do that... but I can't really be bothered!


----------



## Jazavac

I do what I can. Then I look stupid. Then I shrug it off.

I probably really should have my husband mow that lawn in full, but I usually forget to ask him. :shrug:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm waiting now until labour :haha: Can't bend enough to shave i properly now ... so sort of just blindly guess lol and I do NOT NOT NOT trust my OH to go near my foof with a razor blade lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

CharlieKeys said:


> I'm waiting now until labour :haha: Can't bend enough to shave i properly now ... so sort of just blindly guess lol and I do NOT NOT NOT trust my OH to go near my foof with a razor blade lol

haha! Oh, no, me either. He is using trimmers with a guard on it. We're just trimming, not smoothing. That's fine for me 'til baby's here. Just don't want 4" hair down there, ya know? :winkwink:


----------



## MedievalGrad

It's so weird looking down and not being able to see my own ladybits! They are totally hidden by my belly! They could be doing ANYTHING down there and I wouldn't be able to see what it was! :shy:

Here's my 30 week bump pictures. It's hard to take good pictures of yourself in the mirror, I don't know how you ladies are doing it!:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







photo(3).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









PHOTO(4)_crop.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MedievalGrad

Excuse the slightly dirty mirror, haven't cleaned the bathroom yet this week! I have a new Clean Your House in 15 Minutes a Day program I'm trying to follow.:juggle:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Looking good, grad. I can't believe how much more giant my bump is compared to yours. I wonder if I've just got weaker abs, or if my bump just grew large early and the few of you smaller ones will catch up. Last possibility is I'm going to be a giant in 9 weeks. Guess we'll see!


----------



## MedievalGrad

I think our bellies just grow at different rates! It can't have been my strong abs, I've always avoided ab exercises!

There was one month-long period I didn't gain any weight (although my uterus and baby did grow, don't ask me how that happened) and then the next month I more than made up for it! So I think all our bumps are just working at their own rates of speed!


----------



## Bookity

I stayed pretty small my whole pregnancy last time, though who knows if I had gone all the way to 40 weeks, I might have exploded! I am a bit bigger this time, but still getting comments that I'm small. Just like last time I'm measuring ahead by fundal height. Maybe I just carry my babies more on the inside? I dunno. I think big pregnant bellies are beautiful!


----------



## Jazavac

very nice bump, Medieval!

I feel like a giant, too. And I feel like the baby is, right now, a giant as well. He's been nuts for the past 24 hours, I'm starting to almost hurt. No idea where he's headed too...


----------



## 1eighty

Holy freakin' heartburn, batman!

It's twenty to seven here. I was up at 6 (hungry cats and sharp claws are very persuasive) and I chugged a Maalox because I could feel it coming on. It could power a small nation now, by the feel of it, JEEEEEEEZ!!! I sleep propped up on my (patent pending) 4 pillow pyramid, but :nope: it was still a-burnin'... so I'm up :( only went to bed at 1am, too.

QQ


----------



## BUGaBOO

Thought id share my 4d scan pic from today, baby was in a terrible position so we have go back next week, but at least we get to see her again. She looks so chubby for 28/29 weeks, maybe I AM overeating! She was also sucking on the umbilical cord and grabbed her foot and kicked her face with it haha

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/A070F3D1-88D4-4F28-B8E6-4E09B8E80109-11847-00001249AC5A6CBF.jpg


----------



## 1eighty

We like fat babies!


----------



## SarahDiener

Looking cute bug :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Phineas should make an account called Phineas! just for us :D


----------



## Beankeeper

I concur, I'm joining the Phineas4Facebook campaign!
What a cutie Bugaboo


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww no she doesn't look chubby!! :) She looks completely normal! She may have had her 30ish week fat growth spurt a bit early if anything!


----------



## Beankeeper

Well ladies, I'm off to work my 3rd last weekend for a long while (I work alternate weekends), hi ho, hi ho!
Baby has been going a bit crazy the last 24 hours. I was sure last night that s/he was head down, but now I can't tell, all I can feel are somersaults! Crazy lil bub!


----------



## lillio

just taken me 45 mins to catch up! Yay for facebook... and phin you totally have to get one! I've sent my request to join so it's not a random... its me lol!

So glad everyone is well, I am so puffy... look like a fat little frog with fat face but BP is fine so just gonna try drink more water!

Love the bumps, everyone is proper pregnant now, I remember thinking I was huge when my bump was a quarter this size!

So glad we got Facebook, it's easier for me to post crap there cos I use my phone most if the time.

It's our first anniversary this weekend, been married a year and can't believe it, I'm totally no craic at all right now tho with the sickness, tiredness and giant face and BD is totally off the menu (it hurts for some reason, last time led to tears and giant embarrassment for me) so looks like poor DH is gonna have a crappy anniversary with a big sad sack lol xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, cute baby! :) 

Happy Anniversary, Lillio. I am sure you can still make it a good one, don't worry! 

Ouf, 5:30am here. Went to bed at a normal hour, but OH woke me up at 3am accidentally while trying to get dressed to go motorcycle riding to cure insomnia. I told him that was crazy, it was dangerous, he should go walk. So he did that. But, I couldn't get back to sleep. He brought back pizza and we watched Star Trek then lights out. He's in there snoring away, but I can't get back to sleep. Booo! I have to give a group presentation of my research in a few hours (darned boss and his crazy Saturday group meetings!)

Good morning my British bumpers. Hope you all are planning a fun weekend!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> Holy freakin' heartburn, batman!
> 
> It's twenty to seven here. I was up at 6 (hungry cats and sharp claws are very persuasive) and I chugged a Maalox because I could feel it coming on. It could power a small nation now, by the feel of it, JEEEEEEEZ!!! I sleep propped up on my (patent pending) 4 pillow pyramid, but :nope: it was still a-burnin'... so I'm up :( only went to bed at 1am, too.
> 
> QQ

Oh, I've got that right now, too. 3am pizza is not so smart. lol! But, realistically, it's so random. Just comes as it pleases. 

lol on the patent pending sleep situation. You should see mine. Picture: 

Duvet folded over 4 times
Topped with a lambskin I bought for baby
Surrounded by a giant U-shaped preggers pillow
Topped with a second regular pillow on the side for extra arm support whilst side-sleeping. 
Topped with me then with our thick duvet. 

LOL!!!


----------



## Wandering

Morning girls! Just woken up (after some strange pregnancy dreams!) to some nice weather for once! :happydance:

Bugaboo those pictures are so cute! I want another 4d scan, Loved mine!


----------



## phineas

Ahahaha just woke up to read this 1eighty I don't like cookies.. Maltesers on the other hand lol as for joining fb, I'll think bout it lol my normal profile got deleted cause 1. I got way to addicted to FarmVille (when ur a SAHM who's son is in school until 2, oh in work til 8 it's so easy to get addicted!) 2. It started causing trouble with oh and I cause I was worrying bout what he was doing on his ha! Granted we were in a really bad place relationship wise anyways which made me insecure/jealous which I'm not now but I'm afraid to open that can of worms! Sooo hmmm I'll think bout creating just a phineas profile just for ye :) 


The shaving hmm I just try do a botched job! As long as I TRY do it I feel a but better! And as long as the bits I miss ain't the length of my baby finger it's a start lol 

Medieval love the bump... Uve such smooth skin Ahaha sounds so pervy I don't mean it like that but u do lol 

1eighty I just went to town on bread for brekkie and bread seems to give me hb randomly so I'll prob be killed tonight too! Hope it eases soon! 

Lillio happy anniversary :) and hell for one anniversary ur loud be outta sorts don't worry! Get a film, some sweets and curl up on the couch! 


Oh so gotta laugh at the thought of waking up for pizza at that hour! If that was me I'd be no fun and refuse it cause I know it'd strike me down with heartburn! If it's the only good thing bout being preg, I have only eaten take away like 2-3 times in the last 30 weeks! We used to get it every weekend so I'm doing very good :) dunno how ye sleep on such hi pillows tho that would kill me! I have my to pillows, one of which is really sqishy so I turn it to its side... Good enough for me lol 

Bugaboo love the pics! And yay for getting another one :)


----------



## 1eighty

lillio said:


> I'm totally no craic at all right now tho...

I spy me a Scottish quine! :o Happy anniversary hun :)

Phin, I too know a few SAHMs who have an addiction to FB games... my own mum went through a Farmville phase when she first found FB and OMG how bad was that! Think she still does it, but to a lesser degree :p

Party time soon, woop woop!


----------



## Jazavac

Happy anniversary, lillio!

Our 3rd was a week or so ago. We did nothing in particular, kind of. We've known each other for about 8 years total.

Nice pictures, Bugaboo!

I got up at 5:50. The cat wanted food, bleh. Meowmeowclawclawclaw and there's not much you can do about it. Now she's sleeping like a log, of course. And, also, she never tries to wake up my husband, ever. :rolleyes:


----------



## MedievalGrad

phineas said:


> Ahahaha just woke up to read this 1eighty I don't like cookies.. Maltesers on the other hand lol as for joining fb, I'll think bout it lol my normal profile got deleted cause 1. I got way to addicted to FarmVille (when ur a SAHM who's son is in school until 2, oh in work til 8 it's so easy to get addicted!) 2. It started causing trouble with oh and I cause I was worrying bout what he was doing on his ha! Granted we were in a really bad place relationship wise anyways which made me insecure/jealous which I'm not now but I'm afraid to open that can of worms! Sooo hmmm I'll think bout creating just a phineas profile just for ye :)
> 
> 
> The shaving hmm I just try do a botched job! As long as I TRY do it I feel a but better! And as long as the bits I miss ain't the length of my baby finger it's a start lol
> 
> Medieval love the bump... Uve such smooth skin Ahaha sounds so pervy I don't mean it like that but u do lol
> 
> 1eighty I just went to town on bread for brekkie and bread seems to give me hb randomly so I'll prob be killed tonight too! Hope it eases soon!
> 
> Lillio happy anniversary :) and hell for one anniversary ur loud be outta sorts don't worry! Get a film, some sweets and curl up on the couch!
> 
> 
> Oh so gotta laugh at the thought of waking up for pizza at that hour! If that was me I'd be no fun and refuse it cause I know it'd strike me down with heartburn! If it's the only good thing bout being preg, I have only eaten take away like 2-3 times in the last 30 weeks! We used to get it every weekend so I'm doing very good :) dunno how ye sleep on such hi pillows tho that would kill me! I have my to pillows, one of which is really sqishy so I turn it to its side... Good enough for me lol
> 
> Bugaboo love the pics! And yay for getting another one :)

Thanks, ahahaha, not pervy at all!:happydance:

Childbirth education and hospital orientation class today. Supposed to wear comfortable clothes and bring a pillow, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## phineas

1eighty I was really bad! Like crazy I could spend all day on it and not even think that was bad! And it is bad! Id often wake up at 3 or 4 in morning just to plant/harvest trees! I was bad ha! I just decided one day time to go cold turkey! I haven't tried it since cause I know I'll get as bad again! 

Yay to parties and hospital visits :)

Ok my bump ISN'T as big as I thought lol I went to shop wearing a pair of leggings and top and just a tank top sitting on my bum so the straps weren't up! Walked round the shop got to the car and my tank top fell off/down lol how mortifying! I was still covered but was still looking weird with my top at my ankles!... Bump ur meant to hold it in place not drop it off lol!


----------



## SarahDiener

HAha Phineas  

I just bought a nursing top/dress thing. But It's long sleeves and it's randomly hot today :'( I wanted to wear it!!

Also, be strong, NO FARMVILLE!!!!! But I want a phineas :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I really need to invest in some nursing tops. Im thinking since it will be winter here, and I love to layers clothes that I would invest in just some nursing tanks to wear under my clothes. That way I only have to shed a layer and will still be covered.


----------



## Coleey

Lovely pictures Bugaboo and lovely bump Medieval :) Happy Anniversary too Lilio! :) 

MommaB, I found normal strappy tops are amazing while breastfeeding. You can just pull it down and back up again, H&M have some lovely stretchy ones and they're not expensive either :) You can just wear it with a cardigan or under a jumper xx


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm thinking it's too cold here for that :/ I reckon I'll need the nursing tops the most when I'm not at home (I imagine I'll be in my pjs everyday for the first month... ). and winter here is freezing, shedding down a layer might make for a rather freezing milk bar :O


----------



## Coleey

Haha! Milk pops! :rofl: It'll be cold here too but our house is really warm and I'll only really be nursing at home, at my in laws, at the baby clinic or in nursing rooms :) 

Where are you from, Sarah? xx


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm from New Zealand, but I live in Germany. So it's cold, but then... maybe that's just my perception  I'm sure someone from canada would find the winter mild ;) we had a week for -25s last year but mostly it's more like -10-15. Oh wait... Celsius/Fahrenheit ... I give up!


----------



## Coleey

It must be strange living there after all that sunshine! :D I'm originally from the UK but live in Norway, it rains as much here as back home lol xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Rains here too :( I think we had basically 4 months of rain in a row this year! But ouch, Norway must be cold  I don't think I could hack that!


----------



## phineas

Ye it's nice and warm here today too which is nice but I can't sit comfortably outside I really need to invest in some outside chairs! Also just seen my neighbours bring in crates of beer and wkd... So jealous I only ever want a drink when it's warm and I can't have one lol 

As for winters... Girls how do ye survive! We got to like small minus nos and nearly caused a stand still of the country! The only thing I'm not looking forward to is the driving in the snow!


----------



## BUGaBOO

I'm from Glasgow, Scotland but now live in Brisbane, Australia so just a bit of a climate change! I've always hated the cold, wet and grey weather though so am much happier in the warmth and sunshine of the tropics although it's not much fun entering 3rd tri as its coming into summer down under, especially as the heat is triggering those vasovagal attacks I've been getting - makes me worry about the next few months!


----------



## Coleey

It's actually not too bad in winter here, lots of snow but it doesn't get insanely cold. We lived in Sweden before we moved here and one winter it was -39! :shock: I had to stay inside most of the time as it was just too cold xx


----------



## Bookity

Winters here can be pretty brutal. I HATE cold weather! I try to stay inside as much as possible. Last winter was pretty mild tho. We're probably in for it this year! Where I live if we get a foot of snow and it's business as usual. My mom moved south to Tennessee and they'll close everything after a dusting of snow.


----------



## MommaBarry

Missrouri also had a mild winter last year and we are expecting a brutal one to make up for it.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

It gets really cold here too in upstate/central New York. We're not coastal so don't get the tempering that the ocean gives to NYC. It's harsh. I'm from S. Florida so for me it's truly brutal. I doubt we'll be doing much nursing in public in the winter, just too many layers of clothes. Probably eat in much of the time and then when baby is old enough we'll pack bottles. I really just like to avoid outside altogether in the winter.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

What is this "cold" you speak of??

With love from the Mojave Desert.

Okay so winter nights can get decently chilly, but our "chilly" is everyone else's "late fall average" temperature.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm from Edinburgh, Scotland & live just north of there now. Our winters really vary too, but generally they don't get too much under 0 degrees Celsius. Occasionally we'll get a really cold/snowy winter, but overall it's not too bad. 2010 was terrible, about 2 foot of snow and then ice for months. I couldn't get to work on some days & ended up moving out & taking up residence with my sister for a bit so I could get in! I'm worried if it gets icy though, as I'll be anxious taking LO out in the pram or sling, or even car, of it gets too bad. My bestie bought me some awesome winter boots though, do hopefully I should be able to stay upright :)


----------



## 1eighty

Originally from Elgin, North-East Scotland... currently in Harare, Zimbabwe. In the year it took me to acclimatise, I LAUGHED at their "brutal" winter in June. If the temperature ever went below 5C, it was late at night and the daytime temperatures were 20C+ still.

We're moving back to Scotland next weekend. Not laughing anymore :nope: cuz I'm gonna freeze my frickin' arse off.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'd imagine Elgin would be fairly chilly in winter! I spent a year in Aberdeen & was very cold!


----------



## Bookity

I'm willing to bet it snows here before this baby is born.


----------



## SpringerS

I had a 3d scan today as well, I was worried 32 weeks was a bit too late but despite having a sleepy uncooperative baby (he was wide awake on the journey to the scan but one we got there was asleep with his hand over his face) we still got some nice pictures of him.

https://i47.tinypic.com/30xbm0n.png https://i45.tinypic.com/qqwtok.png


----------



## phineas

I'm all crampy tonight! :( period like pains in my front and back but tbh I think I could be a bit dehydrated, only realised an hour ago I've barely drank water all day, so have my litre bottle filled and been drinking since! 

Also been a hormonal biddy! Oh can't do right, I'm crying at the drop of a hat! I know im being stupid... Like I really know... But I just can't stop! Every time he asks what's up I throw another 'problem' at him! If he tries hug me or kiss me u might as well get me a tissue! I'm annoying myself at this stage and I just can't stop! 

Some one smack me please!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I think I will just have to resign myself to reading a page or 2 on here every time I can get online - or at least till I go on Mat leave! Got a message from my boss today to ask if I would teach my old class for the next week as their teacher had to fly to Ireland - her dad's not well. 

1eighty - I so know what you mean about the winters. I'm from Cape Town and after moving to UK 9 years ago the really cold winters (when I was outside) really took me by surprise. So grateful we have central heating in this country. But must admit that going back to CT in their winter time is more of a shock now - as their is no central heating. I find that the really cold houses and little heating doesn't help at all! 

Springer - lovely pics of your little boy!! Love his chubby cheeks! 

Phineas - shall we start a hormonal club!! 
The night before last I hardly slept - yet again! By the time I left for work yesterday morning (at 7:30am) I was so tired and poor DF said all the right things to me which set of my tears!! When I got home last night (6:30pm) DF had made dinner! I do love this man with all my heart!! On the kitchen table there was also a vase with a piece of paper in it, with the words 'Your pretty flowers!' At this point I was laughing so much (these little notes are a joke between us). I told him he can't do that and I won't proper flowers - to which he took the piece of paper and added 'proper' :rofl: so I said I want real flowers and again he just added 'real' to the paper. 
I was then told to sit down at the kitchen table. He put my dinner in front of me and walked out the back door. He came back in with a big bunch of pink flowers! You can just imagine my response! Yup I was in tears!! I soooo love this man!!! 
Just typing this all up has set me off again! 
Doesn't take much to set me off these days!


----------



## SarahDiener

Cute baby :D!

Hope you're ok Phineas!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Aw to everybody's hormonal stories! Yesterday I must have woken up on the wrong side of the bed (it was also REALLY hot here until it stormed) because I felt SO MAD and there was really no reason for it at all.:grr:

So today's Beginning Childbirth class was actually pretty good. We sat around in a circle and practiced the hee-hee-hee-hoo breaths with our partners and then our partners got instructed on how to give a good hand massage and other pain coping techniques.

I have to say, the class did take away some of my fears about giving birth! I feel much less scared about an episiotomy (which the teacher said was rare anyways) and/or tearing. The pain coping techniques were helpful. Of course, I am still open to an epidural, but it would be great if I didn't need one!

One thing I could have done without was the detailed explanation of the exact layers the doctors cut through with a C-section. I didn't need to hear exactly how and where they would slice me up! :sick:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely pics springer!! :)

Phin - I've been cramping loads today too - think it's the heat?! 

I've also found she's pushing down SO low that I'm peeing every two minutes, and not have to rock back and forth for 10 minutes on the toilet to get all the pee out :blush: 

Glad the classes went well medieval :)


----------



## 1eighty

skweek35 said:


> On the kitchen table there was also a vase with a piece of paper in it, with the words 'Your pretty flowers!' At this point I was laughing so much (these little notes are a joke between us). I told him he can't do that and I won't proper flowers - to which he took the piece of paper and added 'proper' :rofl: so I said I want real flowers and again he just added 'real' to the paper.
> I was then told to sit down at the kitchen table. He put my dinner in front of me and walked out the back door. He came back in with a big bunch of pink flowers! You can just imagine my response! Yup I was in tears!! I soooo love this man!!!

This, I absolutely LOVE :D



Med, I've not had any classes yet - hoping they're not all full by the time I get registered in the UK because all of that ghoulish slicing and dicing intrigues me.... and I'm always up for learning new ways of coping with anything. :happydance:


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm sooo sore! My hips are so painful that I can't sleep, I actually just cried while waiting for paracetamol to kick in so I can at least get a few zzzs.
Any advice? This is just the worst, and of course I have work tomorrow :( and I'm all acidy too :(
Sorry for moaning. DH is now snoring happily...


----------



## CharlieKeys

SK - your OH is amazing ... how lovely is that!!


----------



## 1eighty

Beankeeper said:


> I'm sooo sore! My hips are so painful that I can't sleep, I actually just cried while waiting for paracetamol to kick in so I can at least get a few zzzs.

You in SPD pain or is it other random hip pain? If other random hip pain (that occasionally shoots down your leg) it miiiiight be sciatica, or it could also be sacroiliitis. If the latter, then see if your doc will give you a cortisone shot in the sacroiliiac spaces - within a week I was almost a new person.

I hear that a warm bath can take away some of the pain? Also a hot water bottle on the back/hip area really does help.

Hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Bean, You can also try modifying your sleep position to a 45 ish degree angle with pillows instead of directly on your hip.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Random question for you gals about baby shower. I'm curious if anyone else would be peeved or if I'm being too sensitive. I've got friends throwing a very small baby shower in my hospital room on Monday (10 people). MIL is the only family in town and I invited her to come. It is going to be super low key and unfortunately I'm on magnesium now so I won't be able to partake in eating or really any activities. DH just told me MIL decided she doesn't want to come because she doesn't know anyone and this had me royally pissed off. She's just started to accept me as family even though I've been married to her son for more than five years. I just hate that she's so selfish she can't come to this one event. My mother died several years back and it's hard enough to know she's gone but now I've got this selfish, uninterested MIL who regularly cares more of herself, her house, and her dog than she does her family. 


Arg. Am I over reacting?


----------



## Jazavac

I'd be pissed off, too, WTB. But if she doesn't want to come... I'd kind of try to just live with it. Bah, either way.

I'm originally from Croatia, but I live in Minnesota. So I traded in some very nice four-season weather, with really hot summers and doable winters for... well, a lot of crap. :rofl: Last winter here was mild, which is apparently rare, but the one prior to that was a bitch. -40C, yup. If the same thing happens this winter, I'll be mad. I want to be able to take the kiddo out at least occasionally....

Very nice 3D photos!

I'm dead tired, so I'm off to bed. It's 12:40 AM and I'm finally done working around the house. We got the vacuum cleaner fixed, woohoo. That'll save a lot of money, even though I still hate the thing. We got the broken part(s) replaced because it was, apparently, still under some whatever warranty (it was purchased used, so??!). 

I went grocery shopping (and got myself some maternity clothes, ok :lol:), drove to the library, visited like three stores that sell small appliances. Then cooked lunch. Slept for an hour. Vacuumed about 200m2 of the house, ignored the last 100 because they're under construction, pretty much. Folded dry baby clothes, took them upstairs, kind of organized in the closet. Only kind of. Folded and ironed flat and prefold diapers. Finally done preparing that batch; need to move onto the AIOs and pockets and whatnot. Dusted, cleaned the kitchen, scrubbed the bathroom and toilet (just downstairs, the upstairs one nobody uses at the moment, so whatever). Baked oat bran buns, or whatever they are. Down with the carbs. Ok, some carbs. :lol: Moved around some baby furniture, while trying to empty the craft room, just so I could cram in things from the guest room into it, and have the contractors come back and finish the upper level. Showered. Failed to reach the lawn that really needs to be mowed. It feels horrible, but luckily I can't see it. :rofl:

Now I'm dead. DEAD.

So off to bed I go. The baby is reasonably quiet right now (he's been nuts for the past couple days, or so), but my one weird spot in the crotch, or actually on the pelvic bone, is burning. They rescheduled my appointment, so we're going in for a scan/checkup on the 18th, instead of the 20th. Woohoo.

I also feel better about my weight - the bathroom has been my friend for the past two days, so I am down to a more reasonable level of gain per month.


----------



## Beankeeper

I don't know what the hip pain is, I didn't think it was bad enough for SPD until last night. Now I think its a possibility. I've got the midwife on wednesday so I'll ask then, unless I have major pain again tonight, in which case I'll try & see the doc tomorrow.
I feel like I overdid it at work. It was so busy & I barely had the chance to sit. I'm still sore now & hoping I can drive to work okay! I'm going to have to tell them I need to take it easy today though, or I think I'll end up crying again :-/


----------



## Beankeeper

WTB I would def be mad at her, but as Jaz says, if that's what she's like, it's best to accept it. She's only going to disappoint you more if you have expectations of her, but I know it's not nice either way :hugs:

Jaz, what a productive day! Hope you got some good rest!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mornnnnnnning ladies!! :) What's everyone up to today? :) 

I'm off to the beach this morning with the boys, MIL and my cousin in law and her two children! eeeek! I'm dreading it, as we just spent all day playing in MIL's garden with them all and it set off cramps nad pains all evening etc :( Boys will love it though


----------



## CharlieKeys

WTB - I'd be pissed too if I'd tried to include her etc - but you just can't please some people!


----------



## SarahDiener

Take it easy Bean :( It'll only get worse if you try and push through the pain and do lots at work again.


----------



## 1eighty

Beankeeper said:


> WTB I would def be mad at her, but as Jaz says, if that's what she's like, it's best to accept it. *She's only going to disappoint you more if you have expectations of her,* but I know it's not nice either way :hugs:

This, exactly. We've learned not to expect anything that others would consider routine or even mildly generous from my FIL because it's just a constant stream of disappointment otherwise. The only thing we train ourselves to expect is jealousy, bitterness, unreasonable behaviour, and spite. :nope:


----------



## MrsBertie

I will be spending today - a lovely sunny day on the computer trying to get some work done so that I'm ready for my 6 month review before I finish work in 2 weeks (I need to complete my bit early to give my supervisor time to read through everything). It's such a total pain, would love to be getting on with pretty much anything else - gardening, baby's room, just enjoying the sunshine! Oh well if I get down to it I suppose I might have some free time later on. :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Aww, and it's Sunday too :(. LAme!!!


----------



## phineas

Morning girls! Charlie hope ur pains stat away and u can enjoy tge beach 

my pains finally eased up at half 5 this morn, I was trying to keep an eye on them and see if it was gettin sorer each time, I don't think so tbh and baby was kicking so hard it actually hurt so think I'm grand! 

Oh went to a family party last night at 10, I woke at 12.30 and couldn't fall back sleep without him! I didn't bother texting him to see how long he'd be, it doesn't really matter, he hasn't been out in months and his da was driving him home so I knew hes safe! Well 06.35 this morning in he comes, uses the loo downstairs, falls asleep on said loo for twenty mins! I just laughed and tried get comfy in bed knew DS would be awake soon and would find him. He didn't need to oh fell backwards and hopped his head on the wall in the loo! That woke him up lol bad to say I still dunno if he was drunk lol he didn't smell like drink so I think he was just super exhausted! Gobshyt haha

So think he was afraid to touch me in case I had yet another hormonal flip out on him, so I decided to be the bigger one and curled into him! Gonna make him shower/ talk to me tonight, it's the only place we can talk bout any subject and it not end in a row, so I need to TALK all my hormonal Shyt that is annoying me! He's my best friend, so hate having him tip toe round me! 

Yay I'm 30 weeks lol 

WTB I've a mil like that! She would claim she didn't wanna impose on anyone but it's not that it's cause she's been rude! She expects ppl to jump when she has a party, but when others do summat shell disappear and be too tired! I'd just try ignore it, as hard an all as it. I've learned after years with oh I can't change his mammy... Unfortunately at times!


----------



## SpringerS

We were going to bring the dogs to the beach today but on the news yesterday they were warning people to be very careful along this stretch of coast as a whole swarm of Portuguese Man of Wars have drifted here. So as I don't fancy having to rush a curious dog to the vet while it screams in agony we'll give the beach a miss for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Charlie -I would suggest taking things really easy this morning - sit on the beach and allow others to sort the boys out - hopefully that way the pain will stay away. 

Phineas - hope you get things sorted with OH soon. 

Springers - hell no - don't want the dogs stung by blue bottles!! I know from experience blue bottle stings are not pleasant!! Rather opt for a walk in a country park instead. 

Mrs Bertie - I will be joining you on the 'working on such a lovely sunday' club!! 
I have just had a phone call from my boss to confirm that a colleague wont be at work for at least the next 2 days, and possibly the whole week, so I need to teach my old class and to top it all - there is no planning - not much of a problem as I still have planning from a few years back when I taught that year group. So have to trawl through my old planning and see what I can pull out of the bag. 

Well on that note I had better get my butt off here and get some work done! 
Hope everyone enjoys the glorious weather!


----------



## 1eighty

Fantastic F1 today, but I'm glad that this is the last race whilst we're here because I get so excited that DH is worried I'll go into early labour :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

It sure was a good race!! So glad Lewis won!! pity about Jenson though! Sorry, but I am a bit patriotic. 
Have to support Jenson as his grandma is South African and support both of them because they are British! 
I will have to name drop here and admit that I have met Lewis already. DF won tickets to a garden party a few years back and we got to meet Lewis and have pics taken with him. He did ask if we (as in me and him) had met somewhere before, to which my OH asked if he wanted to swop partners! :haha: no surprises that he declined!! :haha:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ahhh! I didn't download classwork this week for the law class I have M-W. Well, for some reason the website with the course has booted my access and now I can't get the assignment. That is what I planned to do today. What a hit! I really really wish I'd been better and tried this earlier in the week. I feel like a jerk and now I can't do the reading for tomorrow's class. DOH!!! 

Other things I'd planned for the day included the possibility of driving and buying a baby clownfish to put in my aquarium with my other clown. I am now back to that idea, but I am a bit upset that this won't be a productive day at all now. :( 

I think I'll take a half hour to sort through some of the fall/winter attire I've pulled from the basement and give my brain a chance to think if I want to drive for the fish.


----------



## MommaBarry

Morning ladies.

WTB, I would be pissed!! She is a real piece of work!! 

I have had the worst two days! In the evening, my back and ribs hurt from all the weight pulling and stretching my muscles. No position I try, walking, sitting, leaning, helps it to go away. Ive taken tylenol, heating pad, hot showers, OH massaging it and the pain wont go. And then once I give up and go to bed it gets worse. I can not lay on m left side. If I do I wake up in agonizing pains in my left hip. Its been like that for weeks so I have slept on my right side. Last night it started on the right. So I tossed and turned and everytime I woke up I hurt. I tried pillows under the belly and in between the legs but to no relief. I cant lay on my back it makes it to hard to breath. Is this really how the next 7 weeks and 5 days are going to go? To top it off today it hurts in my groin to walk :nope: Ugh I feel like an 80 year old woman!!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

:( So sorry MommaB. I, too, have been having that 80 year old woman feeling with all the aches and pains. My knees hurt especially. :( 

I had some weird rib pain last night in the front and back. OH looked it up and said something about ribs expanding whilst pregnant. Ouf! Better today, thank goodness. Sorry you're in so much pain.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

So sorry you've be through the wringer mommab!!! I'm hoping it's just an"off" time and you'll get some comfort!


----------



## MrsBertie

Sorry you are in pain MommaB :hugs: Hope it eases off soon and you can get some sleep.

I can now cheerfully say that I have finally finished my review preparation work yay!! Although it has taken me ages and I've got a very numb bum and aching legs from sitting still for too long I'm just really glad it's finished. I can now go and have a bit of a stretch and rest before getting on with the equally exciting, but slightly less tedious washing and ironing! Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh Momma, that sounds like me today! I have pains all down my lats and shoulders and lower back. It's driving me nuts, and I know it'll keep me awake tonight.
I hope you start to feel a bit better :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

The 3rd tri sucks with all these aches and pains etc .... Hope it gets better Mommab :( 

So we went to the beach and it was HOT! MIL brought an umbrella for me so I could sit under the shade but around 11ish I went really pale, I felt like I was gonna pass out, felt like I was gonna through up and like I was about to have the runs ... anyone know that feeling? So cousin in law sent me to the toilet and I had a clear out both ends (sorry for tmi) :blush: She got me a sugary drink and then I was fine :shrug: She was like don't worry and not to be embarrassed as it happens to most pregnant women, but still! After that, I went and played with my eldest in the beach pools they had and considering he HATES water normally, he was so good - he was letting the water go near his face, and wading in to the deep end etc (with me following like a hawk) and the in laws actually helped me with them loads so it was a good day in the end! :) 

How has everyone else's day been? :flower:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

It's nice and cool here today. So refreshing. I'm tired of the heat. I even got a heat rash under my boobies that I've been battling for a week. It's finally getting better after I figured out the magic mix: tea tree oil, glycerin, witch hazel. Anyhow, so happy autumn is on its way. 

Picked up some cheapo 2 for 11$ comfy sports-type bras at Target yesterday. They will work even for BF as they are easily pulled down. It's so nice to get something useful and affordable. 

Oh, and, milestone... we bought our first pack of diapers yesterday. I finally settled on just going for disposables since we have pay-by-use laundry and the diaper service is costly and on par with disposables. We'd like to eventually do the more natural diapers, but for a first stock I got Huggies Natural Care with the little belly button cutout. Once that heals up we'll search around locally and try a few of the more natural alternatives to see if they measure up. It was REALLY cool buying diapers. I have bought some things, but not much practical everyday baby is really here stuff.


----------



## MedievalGrad

:flower: Hope everybody's aches and pains feel better.

So this morning I was lying on my side and some pre-milk (or whatever it is!) just SHOT out of my left boob and onto my arm. I mean it was like it was shot out of a gun! Nothing's come out of my right boob yet, so weird.


----------



## Beankeeper

Aw, feel better MommaB! That doesnt sound fun. I've been achey today, but told my boss I'd be needing to sit down, it feels like my hips are gonna fall off, I'm gonna look into getting a support belt, for work especially. 
You're right Charlie, third tri sucks pain-wise.

Girls, I don't know where to post anymore, here or fb?


----------



## SarahDiener

I like FB :) But there are still a couple of people who haven't joined the group yet I think??
Skweek, WTBmyBFP and MrsBertie havent joined right?


----------



## Coleey

There's a Facebook group?! :O xx


----------



## SarahDiener

YEs! We made it a couple of days ago :) https://www.facebook.com/groups/236383723150584/


----------



## Coleey

Oooh I didn't know! Just requested to join :) xx


----------



## SarahDiener

I know :D I just accepted you! hehe


----------



## Coleey

Thank you! :D 

I think I've eaten waaay too much pistachio ice cream :wacko: xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh no! :O 
I was supposed to eat good today (Too much food with friends yesterday!). But somehow I ended up making a bread pudding...It WAS delicious though :D


----------



## Beankeeper

I loooove pistachio ice cream! Jealous!


----------



## skweek35

There's a facebook group?? See what I miss during the week when I'm working! 
I have just clicked the button that says join button.


----------



## linz143

skweek35 said:


> There's a facebook group?? See what I miss during the week when I'm working!
> I have just clicked the button that says join button.

Me too!:thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

Yay for facebook! I'm just starting to get the third tri discomfort. Hips, ribs, general soreness. Lovely!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

linz143 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> There's a facebook group?? See what I miss during the week when I'm working!
> I have just clicked the button that says join button.
> 
> Me too!:thumbup:Click to expand...

yay!!


----------



## Jazavac

I still find it easier to post here, than there. Facebook gets all messy and whatnot. 

I'm tired today, bah. Went to Target, spent money on mostly nothings (that's what Target is for, really :lol:) and now I'm washing diapers. Might squeeze in a nap, too. 

It's almost 5pm so it's pretty sad that this weekend is coming to an end. Sniffle.

I have some plums, so I might make a pie later, too. A healthy one, just plums and apple sauce. I'm actually not even sure I'll add the crust. :lol:


----------



## MommaBarry

Yea I like doing my posts here, but FB is a great alternative for a quick update.

This morning after my post I took a couple of tylenol and a hot long shower. Seemed to help a bit with the aches ive been having. :thumbup: Thanks ladies for the well wishes.

Managed to clean the bathroom, livingroom, bedroom, cook dinner, and even cleaned the patio windows. All in all a pretty productive day.

I even found in my closet a giant oversized weekend bag that I got for free from victoria secrets that im goin to use for my hopsital bag. Its a giant pink tote style bag that is big enough to fit 4 days worth of items for me, Morgans things, and the exrtas like my laptop, camera, and chargers. Im pretty pumped that I found my bag, now I just need to buy items to pack in it. 

And just for giggles I leave you all with this.........:holly: Have a good night!


----------



## Bookity

Still 10 weeks to go (give or take a week or two), and I feel like there's no more room for me to give this girl! I feel so stretched and when I sit I feel her in my ribs. I'll give her 6 more weeks before I start pleading for her to make her entrance. :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Today I: 

- spent an hour or two reading the law book for my class. 
- went grocery shopping with OH
- prepared fresh meatballs for dinner M & Tu
- prepared chicken salad for lunches
- prepared fresh-veggies chopped into cream cheese for morning bagels. 
- prepared eggplant, caramelized onions & cauliflower for dinner
- got a load of wash done with OH (well, he did it, I just sorted it and helped fold)

OH was a great help today with cooking, dishes, laundry. Great day! I'm beat, but feel ready for the week to begin tomorrow. *whew* :)


----------



## Jazavac

What I did today:

- got up at 6, fed the cat, who then decided to go back to bed, ignore the food and probably laugh at me
- went back to bed, slept from 7 - 9
- talked to my dad on Skype
- went to Target and spent money on mostly nothing
- cooked parmigiana
- ate
- read in bed for about 30 minutes
- got up to talk to my mom on Skype
- washed two loads of diapers and one load of our clothes
- finished emptying the craft room, a.k.a. dragging/carrying the last of the baby's things into the nursery
- emptied the guest room closet, a.k.a. dragging/carrying our winter clothes into the craft room
- figured out I couldn't really do anything about a few heavier items, including a desk, bed and some crates in the guest room, so I left them there
- watered a few potted flowers 
- baked plum pie
- ate dinner
- ate some pie
- felt dead tired for a while
- washed hair
- showered (yes, I don't do the two together, as my body goes nuts when shampoo touches it, ick)

I think I'm ready for bed now.


Let's not forget to mention that the doula I want won't accept my offer. Or, well, she's on maternity leave and doesn't feel comfortable commiting to my case, when there are things that might make her unable to be there when I need her. Le sigh.


----------



## SarahDiener

Jazavac said:


> - baked plum pie

So off topic but, I was thinking of making a healthy plum something a rather last night. I was thinking cobbler, but couldn't find any good recipes :'( Might have to end up being a crumble...


----------



## Beankeeper

Yesterday I got up after a painful night with not enough sleep, went to work, told them I had to take it easy so did a desk job for the day, came home & bought a feast for dinner, ate & then drove over to the inlaws for a bit, went to bed.

Just woken up from another sore night, not enough sleep. We have a carseat fitting appointment today & are checking the pram we want fits in our car. Oh, and I have my annual appraisal at work tomorrow so will have to prepare for that, even though my last one was only in January :-/

Blah...


----------



## phineas

Morning girls, hope yer all ok and the aches bugger off!

I'm having a bit of a hormonal meltdown tbh, so prob go back to lurking for a while! No point really going into it, kinda a lot of it is in my own head and then feeling lonely cause oh working! I had a major major chat with oh yest bout what I'm feeling, spent like half the day crying bucket loads. He felt so bad he brought me shopping and to work with him but tbh it's not really done me much good. I told him I was gonna sleep in the babies room for a few nights, that even tho all I want is a big cuddle and kiss my head is just in meltdown mode! 
Went sleep at ten last night tho and slept till 7 so I do feel bit better! But so emotional and hormonal! So although I seem to be getting away from pains I seem to have hit a wall with my emotional state! 

Gonna send DS to school and go for a walk, and then I might right a letter to try figure out what's my problem! 

Enjoy ur Monday girls x


----------



## Beankeeper

As Phin, hope you feel better soon, these damn hormones have a lot to answer for! :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: Phin - it's hormone overload hun - or maybe a bit of pre-natal depression?? :( We're always here when you want to chat or get anything off your chest! Does your OH work a lot? Mine does too .. he gets up at half 5am and sometimes I might not see him again until 1am :( It's tough when they have such a demanding job, and can be so isolating.


----------



## whatwillbex

Go for a walk, great idea Phin. Fresh air always makes me feel better and clears your head. Those awful mones!!!:flower:


----------



## phineas

Thanks girls, I don't think it's pre natal depression hun, just think I'm in a slump and can't see my way round it! Ye Charlie he works a lot, it has gotten better over the last year so I know he is genuinely trying to get us into a better place that he doesn't have to be gone as long as he is. Think it didn't help that we've been getting on top of bills for last few months, and had my car mess up few weeks ago so that was a major expense we hadn't counted on and it buggered us up for a bit! I do ok on my own as long as I have petrol in my car that I can get outta the house with DS or on my own for an hour, but this last week we were very tight with money (insurance) and there was days I was mostly alone!

I hate having flip outs on him cause I know it's not his fault, he's doing the best he can (that's the normal me thinking) but the preg me is just feeling daunted at the thought that it's only Monday, I've a whole 6 days until he has half a day off again... It just gets wearing! The only good thing I suppose is he got his wages brought us shopping yest to fill my presses with healthy food, put petrol in my car for me and then left me spending money, so I don't feel as trapped at home now. 

And then when I'm like this I miss our normal routine of fone calls and giggling... So normal me knows this is just preg me flipping over summat that's beyond my control... Doesn't stop me feeling like I'm going crazy tho!

This preg part is no fun! I had way more drama happening when I was preg with DS and I never had emotional flip outs! Blaahhh!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Morning girls, 

Feels like ages since i was last on here! 

Me and the OH have just got back from a lovey spa weekend (what he bought for our anniversary last month) I feel so relaxed now, defiantly needed it, that's for sure! 

Back to reality now, got soo much to do! I haven't even started to pack my hospital bags yet!! 

Hope you are all well 

xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Neither :( Hospital bags are on hold till I get to tackle the pile of baby clothes. Still waiting on the cot/drawers to come :'( We don't live far from the hospital though, so If I did end up in the hospital, DH would be able to get me whatever :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Aww thats not too bad then! 

I'm only 15 mins away from my hospital so like you if i do have to go in short notice the OH can pack me a bag.

Although I've seen these pre-packed maternity bags on Ebay, what do people think? Would it work out cheaper just to buy the bits i need myself? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mum-and-Baby-budget-pre-packed-maternity-hospital-bag-/271036452949?pt=UK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item3f1b081055&_uhb=1

I have also got to tackle the pile of baby clothes, the day i choose to wash them is the day it rains and i don't have a tumble drier, so its either line or airer. Grr. Typical UK lol 

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Phin it is hard being alone and money does make a difference unfortunately :( Just make sure you talk to him (or us) when you feel an emotional flip out about to happen and we'll try and reassure you :hugs: And it's sh*t when something goes wrong that needs money to fix grrr! It's sods law that it happens JUST as you feel financially settled again :(

:hi: lucyjo! Aww a spa weekend sounds AMAZING! Did you have the mummy to be packages at all?


----------



## CharlieKeys

There's one on FB too - I was thinking of buying one from her ... but too much of a control freak, I like to pack it and buy the stuff and know exactly what's in there etc.I have heard amazing reviews about this woman too - she's just expanded out to the US and Aus/NZ

https://www.facebook.com/beccieshospitalbagsandnewbabypacks?ref=ts


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh wow, that seems quite cheap for all that. Although, I'd rather take my own things. But when you work out the baby clothes and everything, starts to look pretty reasonable. And then you don't have to pack it ;)


----------



## whatwillbex

That' s such a great idea for your basics and if you are living a busy lifestyle!

So here we are Monday, Monday. Tell me why I don't like Mondays lalalala!

Had such a great weekend. My parents have literally bought everything for the baby and even me. Bless them, cant believe it. My parents just turn up with mothercare bags etc
They have bought the pram, wadrobe, cotbed, mattress, car seat and the list goes on. My mum even bought me the expensive body butter and nipple cream and the entire of the boots mother to be range (random):blush:. They have been so generous we keep saying no. I feel so lucky to have my parents and cant believe how spoilt we have been. They are on some sort of mission, we joke and say we may just hand the baby to them when she arrives lol

Any ideas on gifts or something I can do for my parents, they wont except money? I feel I need to do something special, not sure what? x


----------



## SarahDiener

Can you take them out for a nice dinner? That's kind of my go to! 
So lovely of them! I know my MIL means well, but I really don't trust their judgement on what to buy :)! 
Maybe you could get them a large framed print of the baby when it comes?


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha their judgement is pretty spot on, better than my own sometimes. 
I like that idea lots of photos and frames. I will need a lot of photos to repay this kindness lol.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Charlie - Her bags look great, and defiantly worth the money with the amount that goes in! 
I'm really looking into getting one, but then i do have a lot of that stuff already here, it's just if i fancy going out and buying it all new, especially for my hospital bag lol. 

I did have a mummy to be treatment, it was called Yummy Tummy. My bump had a massage with a warm serum to hydrate and smooth the skin, LO loved it, she was kicking all over the place, then whilst the serum was soaking in i had a facial and a head massage. Oh my god, it was A-ma-zing! :D 

Whatwill - That's soo lovely of your parents! Have you thought about maybe paying for them to have a weekend away somewhere nice? 
I do love the photos idea though. One LO is born i'm thinking of doing something like this - 



I think they look sooo cute and can easily be made :) 

xx


----------



## whatwillbex

Love this idea!

That massage does sound amarzing!! I want one. Where was the spa? was it a chain?


----------



## Lucyjo81

It is really lovely, i'm thinking of getting some made up for both my parents and my grandparents as they have all been supportive though-out the pregnancy. I'm not sure whether to give it to them as a thank you gift or wait till Christmas. 

It was on the North Devon Coastline, i don't think it is a chain though. We don't seem to have many chain hotels down here, i don't think...lol. 

xx


----------



## whatwillbex

Did you have to lie on your back? funny if it was your front a whole in the table for your head and bump! lol

Might be off to Devon for a trip soon then!


----------



## MommaBarry

Lucy... that sounds sooo nice!! 

Whatwill.. your parents sound amazing!! And how exciting to get all those goodies!!

Phin..... :hugs: thinking of you!!

My OH finally put his foot down to his job. I have been feeling really off the last few days and really puffy. Gained 4lbs in 3 days (mostly fluid) Took my BP and it was 137/80 and my pulse was 117 bpm. I know thats not really all that bad but it has me concerned with the increase in BH and overall feeling like crap. OH's job called him yesterday and said they wanted to send him 5 hours away (6 hours from our hospital) and he wouldn't be returning until Saturday. He told them he did not feel comfortbale leaving me home alone with the way I've been feeling. He informed them I have a doc's appointment Thursday and if the doc thinks it's ok he would do one more trip down south, but that would be it until I deliver. I was super proud of him and suprisingly his job undserstood and said that would be fine.


----------



## Lucyjo81

I had to kind of lie on my back, but so i'm half sat up, if you get me? 

The thought of having to lie on my front with a bump hole made me chuckle lol. 

Momma - So glad your OH put his foot down at work, especially with the way your feeling. 

I too have been feeling odd lately, starting to feel sick and like i could pass out. Also i get major hot flushes. 

On the plus, i got my GTT results back today and they came back normal :D :happydance: 

xx


----------



## MedievalGrad

Sorry your feeling like this, Phin. :hugs: Sometimes I don't know where my crazy pregnancy emotions come from. I wish they'd calm down!

So yesterday I had my first baby shower. It was lovely. There were about 12 girls from my department there. We ate the most scrumptious little veggie and cheese sandwiches, fruit, apple wontons, carrot cake, etc. So good! We played some fun games, opened presents, and chatted. I got a lot of cute little girl clothes, bath stuff, mobile, nursing cover, diapers, safety covers, swaddling blankets, I forget what all. It was nice.


----------



## MommaBarry

Congrats on your results :happydance:

Hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

That sounds awesome Med. Especially all the food :haha:

I have my first shower this saturday (family and friends) and then another on Monday. Im ready to see all the cute baby things, and finally be able to see what I still need to purchase myself. The monday shower is from my old employer, and my mother who still works there said alot of people are giving cash :happydance: fine by me!! Then I can get the things we still need to purchase! I can't wait!


----------



## whatwillbex

Hurrah on your results!:thumbup: hot flushes are the worse I tend to get pink in the cheeks any way but they are something else.

Momma - Sounds like you have coped really well with your OH working away and the distances. That sounds amazing having 2 baby showers surely you wont have anything left to buy afterwards.

Maybe that what my parents are doing given us some sort or baby shower as its not really big where I am from.


----------



## Jazavac

SarahDiener said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> - baked plum pie
> 
> So off topic but, I was thinking of making a healthy plum something a rather last night. I was thinking cobbler, but couldn't find any good recipes :'( Might have to end up being a crumble...Click to expand...

Mine's really healthy, except for the crust, which I sometimes even leave out. I mean, the crust is just pie crust, neither horrible, nor good. The filling consists of plums, one teaspoon of brown sugar, tiny bit of vanilla extract, cinammon and two cups of plain apple sauce, no sugar added. It's really tasty and easy to make. All of my pies come with apple sauce, in place of corn-starchy, or whatever other things that are supposed to keep the fruit together.


----------



## 1eighty

We had our last appt with the doc over here before leaving, got forms signed (with the EDD from LMP rather than from the ultrasounds, just in case the airline is a bit precious about taking someone on at 31+2 when their deadline is 32w) and we got to see the little Troll - only he's really not so little any more! He was playing, grabbing at his feets and letting go, grabbing and letting go... SO SWEET! Doc measured his head and tummy, head is now measuring further ahead than belly (belly was 2 weeks ahead at 20w scan and I've been paranoid about GD since), but we've been assured that's ok, normal etc. Also got to read through my notes - they picked up the AP at my 12w scan but didn't tell me, gah! That could have saved some worrying, too.

He pricked my finger and had a quick read of my blood sugars (perfectly normal reading, yay!) and I hopped on the scales... no gain since 24w! Which means, baby's gained, but I've *lost* which is AWESOME. I'm seriously starting to think that I might come out of this with a smaller butt as well as a small baby! :happydance:

My BH seem to have dissipated somewhat, I only noticed yesterday when going to bed that I'd not had any that day at all :wacko: and none today either... but I know that Troll is doing great, so I'm just enjoying the freedom!


Phin - we love youuuuu!

MommaB - GL with the shower!

MedGrad - apple wontons sound amaaaazing... gimme!

Lucyjo - welcome back and I'm so jealous! Sounds like you had a wonderful time :D

Whatwill - we're planning on doing Troll photos in frames, little hand/footprints etc as presents for people - either Xmas or thank-you's.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for your OH, MommaB! It's nice he won't be leaving (as much) anymore.

Phineas, I hope you feel better. 

Nothing new in Badgerland. Just work. Ick.


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmmmm all this food talk has made me hungry ... especially for pie but cherry pie nom nom!!!

whatwillbex - how lovely of your parents!!! My mum always makes me a blanket for them- like with cross stitch on it with the theme of Winnie the Pooh. She then adds their name, weight and time of birth when they're born! :) It's a keepsake and has gone straight into their memory boxes as there is NO way I'll let them destroy these :haha:

MIL only bothered with Stephen - she got us the cot and that was it - but it was good enough for us as we were skint. Henry she didn't bother with and I'm actually quite surprised she's not got anything for this baby, what with her being a girl and her obsession with girl babys!

mommab - yaaaaaay for your OH saying no! One more thing to NOT stress over :)


----------



## SarahDiener

MommaB, AWESOME News!!
Medieval, sounds so good, I love carrot cake O_O 
Jazavac, I should have gotten apple sauce today :( I almost did but then... didn't...


----------



## whatwillbex

Charlie the blanket idea from your mum is priceless. What a lovely idea. My OH Mums is on her own mission of making these gorgeous ballerina cardigans. I love it when people put effort into home made items. Means a lot.

Love my rents so much. Doesn't matter how old you are, they still seem to look after you one way or the other. Me and my siblings always joke as when we have family gatherings we are all dressed from head to toe in clothes bought by the rents lol and we are all in our 30+ even our OH's are too.

Just to think our journey is about to begin, I hope I can do the same for my daughter when she is older.:flower:


----------



## Bookity

My mom did a cross stitch blanket for my DD. Then when my brother and his wife were expecting their second she commented that she wasn't going to make one for EACH baby. Too much effort for a retiree with nothing else to do? (She did make one for their first). My brother and sister tease that mom shows me favortism. So if she makes a blanket for this one, I imagine something will be said.

My sister made blankets too and I have a feeling she's making another one. My husband's aunt is making a quilt for this one too... I already have SO many blankets, but the handmade ones are so great for keepsakes!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I do love all things handmade. 

My mum is crochetting a blanket and have my grand mother knitting cardigans etc. My MIL did try but she knitted the sleeves different lengths bless her. 
Im also going to be buying some handmade items from a woman in my area. She makes dribble bibs, taggy blankets, muslin cloths, all which you can choose different materials for. She's called Noah's Ark Customs on Facebook if you fancy a look.

Xx


----------



## whatwillbex

I wouldnt know where to start making a blanket but sounds so nice and homely. I make hand carved wooden door signs but rubbish with a needle and thread:dohh:

ha ha ha We all tease each other about who is favourite and how my brother is the milk mans child. He is the only one with Blonde hair and green eyes???


----------



## whatwillbex

Lucyjo81 said:


> I do love all things handmade.
> 
> My mum is crochetting a blanket and have my grand mother knitting cardigans etc. My MIL did try but she knitted the sleeves different lengths bless her.
> Im also going to be buying some handmade items from a woman in my area. She makes dribble bibs, taggy blankets, muslin cloths, all which you can choose different materials for. She's called Noah's Ark Customs on Facebook if you fancy a look.
> 
> Xx

Ha ha Lucyjo you should get paid commission or something. I have looked at two businesses you have mentioned today. lol


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ha ha. Would be great if i could!! I just love sharing my finds with people, especially you girls :) xx


----------



## MommaBarry

A friend of my mother is making a quilt out of our families clothing. She collected a shirt from me, OH, DS and the grandparants. I can't wait to see how it turns out. TBH I would love to have one for myself.


----------



## phineas

Awh girls... My poor oh's a saint! He rang at like 11 this morning to see how I was, I bust into tears and he told me to hold on hell be back in a min, pulled up outside 20 mins later, said he's sick of seeing me so hormonal that we need to talk! So off to the shower for us where we spent 3 hours talking everything through! He told me I've to stop being insecure bout my body that I'm 30 weeks preg with his bab hell never think I'm disgusting. That no he hadn't been talking to his cousin (I hate her tbh she caused so much trouble with us 2 years ago and I eventually asked him to cut contact which he did. They talk very occasionally now but he's not loud talk bout me/our relationship) so he knows I've been thinking he had been talking to get. Asked me to go on a date with him this weekend when DS is away, and even agreed to come to my sis' wedding with me (they don't really get on!). 

We talked again bout how I miss him when he's working, and he told me he misses me too but were getting there and will eventually be back on top of things. 
Then we talked bout just silly stuff and anything that's been happening and what we wanna do over the next few weeks! He kept giving me kisses and making me laugh, which is the most I've missed! 

Means he missed like 4 hours work but I'm so glad he did! I feel so much better and love knowing he's coming home tonight and were ok with no tension! Love him so much! 

Now off to read what yev all been at, hope yer all surviving Monday :)


----------



## SarahDiener

:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm glad you're feeling better, phineas!


I could knit a blanket, but I'm not sure I want to, as I already have a million. Not a fan of quilts, so I kind of hope I don't get any. Especially if it'll be expected of us to use it, uhoh.

I'd like to figure out how to make those knitted/crocheted/whatever'd little animals, but I'm not sure if following some youtube instructions would work. Hmm. I might give it a try. Or, well, I suppose I would if I actually had time. :/


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm making native no birds out of felt for a mobile. Got kind of slack though. I'd love a stylish quilt, but not a fan of the old types. I really should get on to crocheting my booties


----------



## Beankeeper

Jazavac said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better, phineas!
> 
> 
> I could knit a blanket, but I'm not sure I want to, as I already have a million. Not a fan of quilts, so I kind of hope I don't get any. Especially if it'll be expected of us to use it, uhoh.
> 
> I'd like to figure out how to make those knitted/crocheted/whatever'd little animals, but I'm not sure if following some youtube instructions would work. Hmm. I might give it a try. Or, well, I suppose I would if I actually had time. :/

I taught myself crochet recently. I made these for a mobile I made for my sister's baby. I was really surprised at how easy it was, and yeah, I used youtube as my guide!
 



Attached Files:







Miffy.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh bean theyre adorable! Can you post the you tube links? :)


----------



## phineas

Bean wow well done they r seriously cute! 

I've been passing the knitting stuff recently I'd love to start back up but it's been years since I even tried knit!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Bean they are gorgeous. I tried to crochet but couldn't get the hang of it :( I've seen so many lovely pieces i would like to make as well xx


----------



## Beankeeper

I haven't knitted in years. I think crochet is much easier once you've got going. This is the link to the Miffy pattern https://doublehappyknits.com/+pub/Miffy.pdf
I just searched for the various stitches on YouTube. The ones I used were:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtmOEzm_OXQ for the chain stitch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqhaQQajt0U&feature=fvwrel for single crochet stitch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efRaicXpT_8 for bind off
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfKKoU4HpCs for magic loop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBmqBHNLb9E for how to make a crochet ball
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqrRfKKD_EM&feature=relmfu for decrease
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUw03nSOVNs for changing yarn/colour
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHDBUw-OFcU for the star (I used 2 of these sewn together but mine were a bit smaller than this, so there were about 5 sets of 5 stitches)

It's quite easy to pick it up as you go along.

Since then I've made these boots & hat too (without a pattern).
 



Attached Files:







Boots 1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1









boots 2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









hat.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MedievalGrad

Thanks for all those links! I love to crochet, but I don't ever seen to MAKE anything useful or cute.

My aunt should be crocheting a baby blanket, and my mom is planning on sewing together a baby blanket. I can't wait!


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, wow, Bean, those look great!

So, I _know_ how to crochet, then, I guess. I mean, I know the chain stuff and everything, but I consider that knitting (that's how I make my scarves and blankets, or any other square/round objects). I can even change color.

What I don't know, though, is how to make, hm, 3D objects. I suppose the links would help me.


----------



## Beankeeper

If you do the ball one, then you can make almost any toy/bear/doll. Arms or bunny ears are just oblongs, so you don't decrease for several rows, and bear ears could just be a circle folded in half (that was how I made the moon).

My 4 year old niece was hinting that she would quite like a Miffy bunny too after she saw her cousin's mobile! LOL, I might try & make her a slightly larger one for Christmas...


----------



## phineas

Oh she would be delighted with a bigger version for xmass I think u shoud def try it! They really r so cute! Love the booties!


----------



## Beankeeper

Thanks, I'm super proud of the booties, although they ended up being too big for a newborn so might get worn at some point between 6-12 months! I've got cute little wooden buttons to sew on them so they're like little Ugg boots!


----------



## Wandering

Oh god this is the first chance ive had to sit down all day!!!!!

Ive been moving into my flat since 9am this morning and im absolutely exhausted! Theres still so much to do but everything is officially moved in now yay! My feet are aching so badly from walking around all day, I just checked them convinced that they would have swollen but they dont seem to have.. just ache!

I felt baby girl move down last night..she's been quite high up in my stomach the last week or two but now suddenly she's so low that i feel like every kick she gives me im either going to wee myself or give birth to her. Definately prefered it when she was higher up!

My last thought for the night before I go for a well deserved sleep is that its exactly 2 months today till my due date! :dance::dance::dance: :wohoo::wohoo:

Hope everyones had a good day xx night ladies :hi:


----------



## 1eighty

Totally OT here, but just wanted to share this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZffdCbadS1A&feature=youtube_gdata

Persuaded DH to upload some of the music he did with the band when he was younger... he's the bass guitarist (with the accidental mullet), on the right ;) Probably not everyone's cup of tea, but I really like it :D


----------



## BUGaBOO

Yay we got our Fisher Price Rock n Play sleeper yesterday. It sells for $130 in Australia but we got it off Amazon for $50 new and $30 delivery from America. Hubby set it up and sent me a pic, so cute!

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/C39B7CA1-E06B-430C-89E5-AD8070FDE485-13452-000014A482C236C6.jpg


----------



## phineas

Wandering well done on getting moved! I moved my whole house in 1 day alone before I got preg and I don't envy anyone doing it! Enjoy ur sleep but be prepared to be sore tomorro! Yay for 2 months :)

Bugaboo is that the same as a bouncer? It's really pretty! 

Bump musta turned his kicks are very muffled and scarce. Although he's had 2 very active nights so thinking he could just be tired! I miss his thumps tho! If I push or move him I get a lazy ass swish of a hand as if to say bugger off im busy here ha!


----------



## BUGaBOO

Phineus it's a swinging hammock/bed - doesnt vibrate or play music but it got rave reviews when I was researching rockers so decided to try it out. Out of 950 reviews it got a 4.9/5 rating! Plus it's lightweight and portable. 

I feel baby's kicks are muffled when she is facing inwards? It's like she's kicking your insides (well, guess that's what's happening really...)
Do you have an anterior placenta? I do. Am interested to know what posterior placenta kicks feel like.....


----------



## MommaBarry

A none baby request.

My father just got back from the doctor and it looks as though he is going in for a cath on his heart tomorrow.

A little history: He is 50, diabetic, and has had 3 heart attacks (first one when he turned 40) And several stints put into almost every artery there is in his heart. Today he went to the docs and his BP was 190/80. They wanted him to go immediatly for surgery but he said he would wait until the morning as he had things to do today (my dad is also stubborn) They are pretty sure its the arterial artery (the one that goes from the front to the back) and it already has 4 stints in it. The most the can do is ballon the artery to buy him more time while they make a game plan. It is not an artery that is repairable with open heart (last resort)

So any good vibes, postive thoughts, and prayers are much appreciated.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wishing your father the best, MommaB!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

You've got it mommab


----------



## Jazavac

MommaB, wishing your dad all the best!


----------



## SarahDiener

:hugs: momma :(


----------



## Beankeeper

Positive thoughts in your dad's direction MommaB :hugs: xx


----------



## 1eighty

:hugs: MommaB, keeping things crossed for your dad x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thinking of you all Mommab!

WTB - just noticed you've made it to 29 weeks!! :)


----------



## skweek35

Oh MommaB - thinking of and praying that your dad's procedure goes well today and that is all that needs doing! FXed!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

UK ladies - new one born every minute on tonight. It's a twins and triplets special :) Channel 4 at 9pm :)


----------



## skweek35

Yes!! got that set for reminder already - no ways I'm missing that one!!


----------



## Sproutlet

Thoughts and prayers for your Dad and family MommaB!


----------



## SarahDiener

CharlieKeys said:


> UK ladies - new one born every minute on tonight. It's a twins and triplets special :) Channel 4 at 9pm :)

Ooo, I need to catch up, only at episode 3  The last one was a bit scary though :'(


----------



## Wandering

Best wishes for your dad mommab xx :hugs:
Phin - You're right, Im so sore today! Going to spend all today sitting on my ass and sorting out all babies clothes for the new nursery :D No moving about for me today!

Ooh thankyou Charlie I didn't know that! Exciting! I have family round tonight grr. Hopefully they'll have gone by 10 and I can watch it on chan4+1 :haha:


----------



## phineas

Hugs momma hope it goes as well as can be x

Bugaboo that's quarr good ratings and it looks super comfy ha I dunno if we have them here tbh I haven't ever seen them anyways! 

WTB congrats on 29 weeks, u must be super proud of babies to be holding on in there x


----------



## whatwillbex

CharlieKeys said:


> UK ladies - new one born every minute on tonight. It's a twins and triplets special :) Channel 4 at 9pm :)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so excited didnt think it was on till next year. Few I was sad the midwives had finished. Thanks Charlie!:thumbup:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sending positive thoughts momma! 

I've only just woke up as had the worst night sleep. Couldn't drift off till 4 then couldn't get comfy as baby was laying awkwardly!! It seems that the uncomfortable nights have just sprung on me. 

Cheers for letting us know charlie, i love OBEM. It's scary to think though this is the last series we watch before our babies are here!! 

Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm not sure if it's a one off special or not? But when I pressed record it came up with 'record series' ... so maybe there is a few? I love it! :)


----------



## whatwillbex

:hugs:Momma

Thats funny, I started to get uncomfy too especially last night. 
I felt bigger than I have felt and struggled getting in and out of bed due to SPD and turning over. At one point my partner had to physically roll me over? umpa lumpa! Just a lot of broken sleep and I felt like she was doing gymnastics all night. My partner could even feel her through the quilt. Bizarre!

Now I feel like I need a :sleep: so glad not long to go. x


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm the same Whatwill. The last week has been killer. Every time I lay down on the bed I just lie there, until I can get the energy to actually put the blanket on me...


----------



## whatwillbex

I know im like that, its painful viewing. lol Feels like I have aged to an 80 year old. I am so going to appreciate my body when/if it returns. I'm going to run, skip and jump and do a cart wheel!!! :D


----------



## phineas

Sorry Whatwillbe I giggled at the thought of ur oh rolling u over lol 
I'm not to bad this week sleep wise, as long as I fall sleep I can stay sleep! 

Ive been up cleaning the spare room all day. Got so much done, although I do now have a lotta rubbish but it's nice getting de cluttered! 

Is it bad to say the one thing im looking forward to is feeling the cold! I've walked into the room today and I can feel the air around me is cold, but I can't feel it! It's so weird!


----------



## whatwillbex

I agree Phin, so nice not to be hot. Feels so fresh here in the uk at the minute.

Love having a sort out too makes you feel all de cluttered but then I find I go on a crazy mission and nothing is safe from the dustbin, the OH and cat run for cover. I try to be a minimalist but not sure how that's going to work with a baby. Only last night one of our friends popped around with 3 bags of girls clothes up to 1 year, yikes!
Have you much more to do?

I think I must have been half led on the OH as a dead weight lol


----------



## SarahDiener

That sounds really weird phineas! 
I do hope it is a long cool autumn, I don't want winter but I definitely like the cooler non summer days while pregnant!!


----------



## phineas

I've this one last room to finish, them just get more storage stuff for the babies room! I have a big wardrobe in there but all my clothes r in it, so instead of chucking them outta there I'm gonna just get a few bits for the babies stuff to make it pretty! Ha have my monitors and a mattress left to get then babies sorted! 
Love how this is the room that got all the old stuff from our last house chucked into it tho so it's nice to finally be finishing it! 

Sarah I'm the opposite I live winter! I prefer the rain to the snow tho we hit for the last 2 years but I'm looking forward to the colder days! I always feel bad saying that as oh works outside, so means he's freezing, but love listening to the rain pound down and the dark evenings!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I like both summer and winter .. but I do love (not when it's freezing cold and ice everywhere!) .. the dark afternoons so we can all snuggle under a blanket and watch films, hot drinks, warm winter clothes, Christmas etc etc :) Am sooooo excited :haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

I find I enjoy the winter the older I get, love the thought of being cozy and snuggling. In the summer its like get away from me we are sticking together lol


----------



## Lucyjo81

I'm the same :) 
I just love the winter, especially when its coming up to Christmas time and you can snuggle up on a dark, cold afternoon watching Christmas films (preferably Elf) whilst munching on mince pies!! 
Oooh i want it to be Christmas now lol 

xx


----------



## whatwillbex

Sannnttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! love Elf!:haha:


----------



## Lucyjo81

It's one of my favorites, along with Santa Claus :) 

I really cannot wait for Christmas this year, i feel like a massive kid ha ha. I'm just looking forward to spending time with all my family and having my daughter with me :D xx


----------



## Jazavac

I like _normal_ weather, which I've not experiences pretty much since I moved to the States. It's either too hot, or too cold.

What I don't like is rain. A thunderstorm or a shower, yup, those are cool and usually pretty. But pouring rain makes everything look miserable.


----------



## MommaBarry

Just got word from my mom and the blockage in his heart was less than they thought. After he spends some time in recovery he gets to come home today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you ladies so much for all the thoughts, kind words, and prayers!!

:hugs: You ladies are really the best!!


----------



## MedievalGrad

:thumbup: Wow, that's great news!


----------



## Bookity

Good news!

I prefer fall the most. Hate winter. I'm definitely staying inside this winter.


----------



## Lucyjo81

That's great news momma!! :D xx


----------



## phineas

Awh momma im so relieved for u. My daddy's my hero so I know how upset I'd be if summat happened. Glad he's doing better and can get home ASAP! 

Well that's it, my house is officially clean! Whoop! Only thing left to do on my list is clean the windows and the garden! The windows will get done at some stage but def not today and the garden, well the lambs still tryin to mow my grass for me so I'll give her another week ha! 

Also I love rain! Love just watching it pour, spec when it turns the place all dark! I hope tbh we just get the rain no snow/ice this year. It really would be lovely ha! 

I love the Santa Claus films, miracle on 34th street, and the home alone films! We watched the Santa Claus the other night DS and I... Oh thought we were crazy lol


----------



## whatwillbex

That's great news Momma!! :hug:

Aww... Santa Claus the movie? the old school one I grew up watching and the Muppet Christmas carol. Burn the lamp, not the rat! ha ha x


----------



## Lucyjo81

Oh i forgot about the muppets christmas carol! The last ghost, the thing with a black hood used to scare me though lol. Xx


----------



## MedievalGrad

I am REALLY craving an egg salad sandwich for lunch, but the last 2 times I tried, the eggs came out with darker yellow yolks instead of pale yellow yolks. Were those eggs just old or was I not cooking them long enough or something?!


----------



## Jazavac

It just means that those eggs were from different chickens, likely fed more natural diet. Eggs back home (Croatia) are nothing nearly as pale as they are here, to the point where I thought for a while that soemthing was wrong with the ones here in the States, when I first saw them. 

MommaB, great news! 


I'm angry today. My doula #2 is booked in November, so she's a no, as well. First one I asked couldn't do it because she's on maternity leave. This one is booked. Now what? :( She's suggested a third one, so I'll give it a shot, but but but but but. Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm a big fan of Christmas! I really love Polar Express, and all the other Christmas movies too. This is gonna be the best Christmas though, full of baby cuddles! :happydance:

:( sorry you're not having much luck with the doula Jaz, fingers crossed for #3!


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh boo Jaz!!! What about that other one at the clinic?
Great news Momma!!!

Baby is sitting up under my ribs, its making my organs hurttt :(
I love summer, but not when it doesnt get cool at night. But I hated it while pregnant, far to much... body... and sweaty bits... eww...:(
Also, I like autumn because I like to wear jeans and cardies and things, but not full jackets...


----------



## Jazavac

I'll be emailing the third one today, then we'll see. I'll hire the raccoons from my back yard, I suppose. Arrrrrgh.

I think I'm carrying so low that the little guy can't even reach my ribs. So far he's hit me somewhere there only once, but at that poing, I was sitting and kind of bending forward, so I assume I actually made him do it.


----------



## SarahDiener

She's not normally there, she was probably just exploring :)

Badgers seem pretty good at having babies!


----------



## skweek35

MommaB - that is fab news!!! :wohoo: 

Jaz - sorry to hear you having doula issues. Hope its all sorted soon! 

I just love summer! being from SA - I am used to having about at least 6 months of really warm weather, about 3 months of 'cold' weather - nothing like cold here in UK though and a 3 months coolish weather. SO having only about 2 months of warm weather is not enough for me. 

Seems like our nursery is coming together. Furniture arriving on Saturday, which means I need to clear most things out before then. 
We are also starting our NCT classes tomorrow night! Not sure what to expect but will go with an open mind. We have been asked to bring an exercise mat and pillow with us. Anyone know why?


----------



## MommaBarry

The mat and pillow are for your comfort. Chances are you will be sitting on the floor doing breathing and relaxation exercises


----------



## skweek35

can't I take my exercise ball then? Love it soooo much! Sitting on it at the mo!


----------



## MedievalGrad

You'll probably be doing breathing/relaxation exercises on the floor with your partner, like we did. That's what the mat/pillow are for.


----------



## Jazavac

Wow, I have no clue what this kid is doing right now. :shock:

I actually had to get up and walk a little bit (I'm at work), hoping I'd give him more room to... uhm, rearrange the furniture in there. He's punching my bladder, stomach and who knows what else and my entire midsection is obviously vibrating and jumping. It feels like I have a boxing match going on, with a very, very frustrated boxer. 

I seriosuly hope he's trying to turn head-down, or something. 

And oof, now he's pinching something in my left side. Aaaaa.


----------



## destynibaby

finally my LO is catching up! Not really a big risk for having IUGR anymore, but nowww my blood pressure is high. im borderline anemic and they are talking about pregnancy induced hypertension. blah blah. This little guy is just impatient and doesnt want me to be a november momma! lol


----------



## Bookity

I'm feeling pain really low in my pelvis, especially when walking. My guess is little one has moved down a bit and that area is stretching out? Whatever's going on, it's not comfortable!


----------



## sharonfruit

Skweek - take your exercise ball! There will be a lot of sitting and you need to be comfortable. You probably won't be the only one to take it xxx


----------



## Wandering

destynibaby said:


> finally my LO is catching up! Not really a big risk for having IUGR anymore, but nowww my blood pressure is high. im borderline anemic and they are talking about pregnancy induced hypertension. blah blah. This little guy is just impatient and doesnt want me to be a november momma! lol

Aw no! Glad your not a big risk for IUGR anymore tho xx

Did anyone watch the multiples special on one born just now? How amazing! Carrying multiples would be such a blessing!


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's Great news mommab :) 

and great news for you too destyni :) 

Wandering - OH won't watch it, so have to wait until he's out tomorrow - boooooo. I've heard it's sad though?


----------



## Lucyjo81

I watched it, i couldn't imagine have twins or triplets, im happy with just the one lol. 
All the babies were gorgeous though, i now want November to hurry up lol.
Charlie, it is a little sad, i shed a little tear. 
Xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Lucyjo81 said:


> I watched it, i couldn't imagine have twins or triplets, im happy with just the one lol.
> All the babies were gorgeous though, i now want November to hurry up lol.
> Charlie, it is a little sad, i shed a little tear.
> Xx

I'm with you, couldn't imagine having more than one. Maybe if you're already a parent you can picture it, but for now just the one is about all I feel ready for! 

I hope the baby comes early, like 6 weeks from now, that would be perfect! Come out baby! ! !


----------



## Jazavac

I really can't wish for the baby to come early, simply because most people I know who have had theirs before the due date (not days, but weeks, or whatever) actually had issues of all kinds. It's just too scary. 

When I had my first scan, at 5w5d, we had one gestational sack with a yolk in it and a big corpus luteum on my left ovary. Then there was a small corpus on the right one, too, so I guess we technically could have had multiples, or maybe even did for a brief moment. Ha.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I really can't wish for the baby to come early, simply because most people I know who have had theirs before the due date (not days, but weeks, or whatever) actually had issues of all kinds. It's just too scary.
> 
> When I had my first scan, at 5w5d, we had one gestational sack with a yolk in it and a big corpus luteum on my left ovary. Then there was a small corpus on the right one, too, so I guess we technically could have had multiples, or maybe even did for a brief moment. Ha.

Awe, sorry to hear that about your friends. I was born at 37 weeks, naturally. I was just ready I guess. Already over 9 lbs at that point. No complications for me or mom. Guess I'm just hoping it's genetic. lol!


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, it definitely isn't the same for everyone, or all babies. Especially those from way back when, or pregnancies where nobody really tracked fertile days or ovulation or anything of the sort! 

I was two weeks overdue, haha. And my mom was in labour with me for days. I finally got out surrounded by meconium, too. Good thing I didn't have a school bag and some lunch packed, too. I think I was a bit under 9 lbs.

It seems like Croatian babies are, on average, at least somewhat bigger than American ones. I even had a geneticist say that it'd be harder for them to predict anything for us. (It's not that it really matters, but we've been all over the place, talked to different specialists and whatnot, because od the underlying genetic issues.)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Oh, it definitely isn't the same for everyone, or all babies. Especially those from way back when, or pregnancies where nobody really tracked fertile days or ovulation or anything of the sort!
> 
> I was two weeks overdue, haha. And my mom was in labour with me for days. I finally got out surrounded by meconium, too. Good thing I didn't have a school bag and some lunch packed, too. I think I was a bit under 9 lbs.
> 
> It seems like Croatian babies are, on average, at least somewhat bigger than American ones. I even had a geneticist say that it'd be harder for them to predict anything for us. (It's not that it really matters, but we've been all over the place, talked to different specialists and whatnot, because od the underlying genetic issues.)

Well, my mom and dad only saw each other once in a blue moon back then, so they knew the exact conception date. So do OH and I, amazingly, because we were having a love life lull. :p 

Yes, going over scares me because of the meconium aspiration possibility. My OB induces at 41 weeks. I used to think "screw them, I'll have him when he's read"... but after enough reading I've decided their right, too many possible complications arise, I'd rather just have the induction (which I really don't want)... but, I'm trying to think early, not late! lol! 

I wouldn't go much by predictions anyhow. I am not trusting them at all, not that they are giving me any. No more ultrasounds anyhow, so we'll have a surprise-sized baby. lol! But, OH was huge, and I was quite large considering I was 3 weeks early, so I'm not expecting to get off with a tiny baby. He seems huge already from his movements. Seriously. But, you never know. :p


----------



## Jazavac

No more ultrasounds? Wow! So basically you won't even know the exact position of the baby? 

I'm getting another scan on Tuesday and then I think we'll be switching to twice-a-month schedule.


----------



## MommaBarry

Gosh I can't take much more stress.

I told you all today that my dad came though surgery and was sent home. My mother just called to say that they are in the ER because his BP went sky high. He has to REALLY not be feeling good for him ask her to take him to our emergency room, it's a terrible place.

I think im just going to go to bed and hope that tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## destynibaby

hope everything gets better for you mommabarry!


----------



## phineas

Awh momma I hope he's ok, well get our fingers crossed for u :hugs:

I just woke up with heartburn, (new baby moved back up last night mean ass!) now when I get hb I pass gas both ends like a drunk old man! Now this is fine normally cause I could stay home, but today I've a clinic appt and he's gonna be lucky if I don't fart really loud when he checks baby :( how mortifying lol although tbh the belches are worst. I can sometimes control the farting, but the belches have a mind of their own! I may stop at the shop and Load up on mints ha!


----------



## Beankeeper

Thinking of you & your family MommaB xx :hugs:

Am very tired on my way to work today, definitely didn't get enough sleep last night. Only plus point is that I have a midwife appt today, so will get to leave work at 12 & can have a nap later if I want. I'm excited to hear what position baby is in, although, given recent activity, s/he's still flipping about in there.

Lol Phineas, I would be mortified if I farted in front of my midwife/doc, but I'm guessing they'd be used to it, and burps are completely understandable at this stage, I've been burping all over the shop!

There's a girl at work who's 6 weeks behind me & her bump is huge! It's making me feel less pregnant! And other colleagues keep thinking she's due first. It's kinda weird. I definitely have a bump, but hers makes mine feel inferior... Hmm


----------



## phineas

Ye but my burps smell worse than the farts with hb! It's like my whole insides r sour! And means I'm all bloated so all my good eating this week was for nothing cause I'll show extra weight cause I'm so bloated! Mean baby lol
I member on DS when I was getting an ultrasound in a really small room I farted and belched with hb ... The poor drs face cause I stink him out lol all I could do was laugh and say sorry! Needless to say he finished that scan quickly lol

Yay for appts :) I think I've to get more bloods again, but interested to see what my results for the gtt were, see If I'm really safe or borderline! Try get a nap later hun :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sending positive thoughts momma! 

I managed to get a better nights sleep but keep having really vivid dreams that wake me up, they are just so weird!! 

Bean, i also have midwife today, always look forward to going there :) 
Im not too sure where baby is lying though as i keep getting heartburn but feel her hiccups really low down, so we shall see.

Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mommab - hope your dad is okay! :hugs:

Jaz - we only have 2 scans in the UK (Unless there is a medical need for more) - so for guessing the position of the baby, the midwife just feels around and will only scan if it's suspected breech at a late stage. Our system is so different to the US lol


----------



## SarahDiener

I think insurance here covers 3, but my doctor gives us one overtime :shrug:. So I've had like... 7 :O.


----------



## 1eighty

I've had 8 scans in total, my doc has a portable ultrasound in his room and prefers to look and see what the baby is up to rather than guess. From the last scan on Monday, we know that Troll is head down and likes playing with his feet :) It takes 2 minutes to check everything is OK.... rather that than have someone poking and prodding for 10 minutes trying to feel for what the hell is happening in there.

Don't think I'll get any other scans as the midwives in the UK will have all the details from my 12w and 20w scans... but that's ok - I feel spoiled enough as it is!

oh_so - I read all the birth stories (all of them) and if it's all good stuff I'll let you know. If it's definitely a scare story then I'll put a warning on it on here! I know where you're coming from on this one, just breathe deep, you'll be fine :)

_edit: so far, *aegle *and *sarahjb *look to be positive births, looking forward to the actual birth stories!_


----------



## whatwillbex

Lucyjo81 said:


> Oh i forgot about the muppets christmas carol! The last ghost, the thing with a black hood used to scare me though lol. Xx

It still scares me and im 28! we might have to skip that bit till she is older and maybe im a bit wiser lol:dohh:


----------



## whatwillbex

I am surprised we dont get 3 scans in the uk. Does seem like a long wait from the 20wk scan. I suppose if they are not worried we shouldnt be.

As for the parping talk lol made me laugh, I was thinking about this the other day. 
I would be mortified if I did this is labour, not that I would have any control. 
I suppose, trying to keep something in at the same time as pushing something out, that takes skills!. Im having a water birth and dont fancy a jacuzzi:blush: lol


----------



## BUGaBOO

We had scans at 5+5 as I was living on an island at the time which had no medical facilities and was making the most of my visit to the city, the NT at 12 weeks then another scan at 14 weeks as I was interstate and it was free anyway, gender scan at 16, morphology scan at 20, then again interstate at 23, then 4d scan at 29 but baby wasn't playing to going back this saturday at 30 weeks. So I'll have had 8 in total if this is my last.

My mum thinks I'm a scan junkie. She's like 'can't you just wait till the birth to see her?'

Er, no, I am too impatient!

Has anyone sneezed then farted at the same time? This has happened to me twice, both in front of family which I'm mortified at as I never ever ever burp or fart in front of anyone (yuck!)
I tried to kid myself that the loudness of the sneeze covered up the fart but it just didnt.......
Awkward!


----------



## whatwillbex

I am the same I have never burped in front of anyone. Even been to the loo loo if you know what I mean. I have only ever been at home, I have never done it out and about. So it scares me even more at the thought of doing it by accident in front of someone on labour day.:blush:
I feel I may just die on the spot lol

Am I the only one?

Bugaboo - I bet the sneeze hid the sound lol


----------



## SarahDiener

BUGaBOO I'm a farty person with millions of allergies  I've done this plenty of times! I once did it at school during silent reading when I was ten... THAT was embarrassing...

Honestly, I tried to not fart in front of my DH when I first met him (he HATES farts). I lasted a couple of weeks. But I ended up with such a sore stomach ALL the time, that I gave up. It wasn't worth the pain!!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> No more ultrasounds? Wow! So basically you won't even know the exact position of the baby?
> 
> I'm getting another scan on Tuesday and then I think we'll be switching to twice-a-month schedule.

No more unless fundal height is like 5 cm over it seems. 

They palpate to find baby each time I'm there. Last two times they said he's head-down. Not sure if they can tell anterior/posterior. Would be so nice to have a scan. :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaB, :hugs: to you and best to your dad. Hope everything is alright. Medicine is amazing these days, so if someone isn't dying of late-stage cancer they can likely save them. He did the right thing going in!! 



1eighty said:


> I've had 8 scans in total, my doc has a portable ultrasound in his room and prefers to look and see what the baby is up to rather than guess. From the last scan on Monday, we know that Troll is head down and likes playing with his feet :) It takes 2 minutes to check everything is OK.... rather that than have someone poking and prodding for 10 minutes trying to feel for what the hell is happening in there.
> 
> Don't think I'll get any other scans as the midwives in the UK will have all the details from my 12w and 20w scans... but that's ok - I feel spoiled enough as it is!
> 
> oh_so - I read all the birth stories (all of them) and if it's all good stuff I'll let you know. If it's definitely a scare story then I'll put a warning on it on here! I know where you're coming from on this one, just breathe deep, you'll be fine :)
> 
> _edit: so far, *aegle *and *sarahjb *look to be positive births, looking forward to the actual birth stories!_

Oh, on the note of scans vs palpation, I will tell you that some of the midwives are none-too-gentle with the palpation. Especially when they are putting their hands down under my pubic bone to feel baby's head. So uncomfortable!! Wish I could get the scan instead! 

Thanks so much for the heads-up on the birth stories. :flower: I appreciate it. I really like reading birth stories, I have just been coming to the realization that mine is not so far away and some of the things I'm scared of I didn't used to be, but now am because of a few of the birth stories. I would just prefer not to go in psyching myself out! I will check out aegle & sarahjb's. =)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

whatwillbex said:


> I am the same I have never burped in front of anyone. Even been to the loo loo if you know what I mean. I have only ever been at home, I have never done it out and about. So it scares me even more at the thought of doing it by accident in front of someone on labour day.:blush:
> I feel I may just die on the spot lol
> 
> Am I the only one?
> 
> Bugaboo - I bet the sneeze hid the sound lol

Nope, you're not alone. I don't even like OH talking to me with the bathroom door closed unless I'm just peeing. I hope that I forget about it during labor, having my mind occupied with other things.


----------



## whatwillbex

That's true, Im sure I will be too occupied to think about anything other than the task in hand lol:dohh:

What I don't know doesn't hurt me, right!:thumbup:


----------



## 1eighty

Oh_so - if you're also reading the ones in the actual birth stories forum, then silverpenny and jaydensmommy are safe also. Not read those much as I tend to catch them on the 3rd tri boards before they're moved :p


----------



## oh_so_blessed

whatwillbex said:


> That's true, Im sure I will be too occupied to think about anything other than the task in hand lol:dohh:
> 
> What I don't know doesn't hurt me, right!:thumbup:

Exactly. Let's just hope we aren't thinking about it at the time. And, even better, like you said, maybe we'll never know. I'm A-OK with that!! :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

Lol, I'm quite farty too especially since being pregnant, but my poor DH has gotten used to it. I wouldn't choose to do a #2 in front of anyone though, my DH has been spared that joy & I'm sure he's glad for that. I guess things might change when I've got little baba with me as I guess the poor mite will have to come with me...

Just on the train back home for my midwife appt :)

I've had scans at 7 weeks, 14 weeks, 20 weeks and I have 1 at 36 weeks too because I'm overweight. I'm not complaining though, I think I'll feel better knowing LO is in the right place & all is okay.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> Lol, I'm quite farty too especially since being pregnant, but my poor DH has gotten used to it. I wouldn't choose to do a #2 in front of anyone though, my DH has been spared that joy & I'm sure he's glad for that. I guess things might change when I've got little baba with me as I guess the poor mite will have to come with me...
> 
> Just on the train back home for my midwife appt :)
> 
> I've had scans at 7 weeks, 14 weeks, 20 weeks and I have 1 at 36 weeks too because I'm overweight. I'm not complaining though, I think I'll feel better knowing LO is in the right place & all is okay.

Oh, I've been gassy, too. I am really secretive about it, though. For some reason I find public gassiness really embarrassing. Even just in front of OH, or family. Will be glad when it's over. 

Oh, I have a midwife appt today, too, in about 6 hours. No scan, as I've said, but always nice to hear baby's little heartbeat anyhow. And, I get to see what I've gained in weight in 2 weeks since I refuse to step on the scale outside of the office. lol!


----------



## SarahDiener

wait... people poo in front of other people? I'd totally pee, but poo... no.......:nope:


----------



## Beankeeper

No, me neither, but some couples do. I certainly wouldn't feel sexy if my DH had seen me poo! I'm a bit concerned that I could join the number of people who've pooed on the delivery table, not very dignified, but neither is lying with your legs open whilst a bunch of people examine your hoohaa, so I guess whatever happens happens :shrug:


----------



## phineas

Lol my oh poos, wipes and all in front of me! I do usually walk away as he wipes but he doesn't care either way! I've never pooed in front of him! I even prefer weeing in front of him than farting lol! Belching is different tho I actually don't find that rude, just normal! 

Oh didn't know there's a chance I can wee/poo/ fart in labour lol I farted with DS but nothing else! Oh no sorry I weed on the dr when he had his hand up me and pushed on my belly (that's just a silly thing to do IMO lol) 

Just home from my appt everything grand, also I'm getting another ultrasound booking to make sure placenta moved up a bit and cause I had a bleed at 20 weeks so just to check everything's ok! Woopp! Hopefully it'll be in the next few weeks!


----------



## destynibaby

SarahDiener said:


> wait... people poo in front of other people? I'd totally pee, but poo... no.......:nope:

My OH does it in front of me and i find it utterly disgusting. im like PLEASE close the door! I am not interested in seeing, hearing, smelling any other person's poop except my baby. Hell im not even interested in that.. i just have no choice lol

on another note. --- i am in so much pain today. the agony in my lower stomach is unbearable. Its like i can literally feel my baby bulging out. its hurts to even get up and walk. I swear these next few weeks cant come fast enough. Lord please give me strength.


----------



## MommaBarry

You ladies crack me up :rofl: Convo goes from scans to bodily functions lol

Thanks again ladies. I have not heard from my mother this morning as I assume they are trying to get some rest. Hope the docs can figure his meds out soon. I called my dad yesterday after his surgery but before he went to the ER and its not a comoforting feeling when your dad is talking about getting baptized. He knows something is not right. But I have faith.

As far as the convo with scans goes, I only get one. My insurance only pays for the one at 20 weeks to check on development. I did have one at my 8 weeks appointment in the office because when she was doing my exam she said I felt small and wanted to check fetal size for my conception date since I had 2-3 peroids a month so It was hard to give a LMP (even though I KNEW when I conceived) I had to pay for the one I got recently. They will only do another if its medically necessary. So If im measuring big, or to small I will get one. Untill then no more scans for me.

As for bodily functions, I could never do either in front of OH :haha: I get pee shy. I was lucky when I pushed with my son for 3 hours I didn't poo. I did however pee all over the nurse once I got my epidural lol. Since Im doing the repeat c-section this time, they have me do an enema at home before I go since I will not be allowed to get up after surgery for 8-12 hours. I have never done one before and am a little nervous about it :blush:


----------



## whatwillbex

I would faint if my OH pooped in front of me. I have a sensitive gag reflex:haha: Funny I can handle nappies, they dont seem to bother me. Potties however are another story.


----------



## whatwillbex

Sorry thats my fault:blush: I think I started to talk about bodily functions this morning:haha:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Oh my, the conversations that go on in this thread do crack me up!! 

I might as well join in though ha ha. I would never poo in front of anyone, however peeing i don't mind. My OH is the same as me, so at least we are on the same page there! 
Farting and burping is another matter, we have competitions to see who can fart/burp the loudest...very lady like! :haha: 

Talking of scans, I've have 3 so far, and that's it unless there are any problems. I saw there was a petition going around to try and get 3rd Tri scans available on the NHS. I don't really see the point though because if all is going well with the pregnancy why would you need a scan? 

I had my midwife app this morning, all fine, although i do have one little worry. When she measured my fundal height at 28 weeks i was measuring 30cm. I am now over 31 weeks but still measuring 30cm. Does that mean she hasn't grown at all in 3 weeks?! 

Hope you are all having a good day :) xx


----------



## whatwillbex

I wouldn't worry Lucyjo. If the midwife was worried she would say. I think they say babies can measure 2cm below or above. 

ha ha farting competitions, who wins? lol


----------



## Beankeeper

The measurements are always a little bit iffy I think. I'm measuring 30cm but I'm pretty sure she measured to a different point in my pubic area than the last time! She's probably grown but you've stayed the same, she's just got less room now :)

So I finally met my actual midwife today! I think I was so surprised to finally meet her at 31 weeks that I forgot to ask her about this hip pain (it's been a bit better today)... D'oh! I'm so annoyed at myself & I won't see her for 3 weeks now.

Baby is happily head down (for now) and she says s/he's running out of space so hopefully will stay that way :happydance:

Just heading off to buy some things for my hospital bag now...


----------



## Lucyjo81

She said it was all fine, but she said if i am still measuring 30cm in 2 weeks time then i will be sent for a scan. I know fundal height can be really unreliable though, i don't know why they still do it. 

It depends...if I've been on the Gaviscon then i win :haha: 

xx


----------



## phineas

I gotta say I don't really care that OH poos on front of me! I actually do think Jesus u really r comfortable round me lol he gets embarrassed tho if say his bum is sore an he wants sudocream haha I've never seen him embarrassed round me until he asked me where it was! If I have the runs tho (thanks pregnancy lol) hell just go u ok? So he knows I know he can hear me, but I just always go ye I'm ok and hell cuddle me up! 

Momma I hope they get ur da sorted. I'd be the same, very upset hearing him talk like that. We always think our parents spec dads for some reason are invisible!

I think we get a scan at the end in third tri here, to check head down etc but tbh I think I agree if preg is going ok then u should be ok! Ye I'm delighted I get to see baby and can't wait to see how big he is, and I know DS is super delighted he gets off school to come with me, but if they hadn't of offered me a scan I know we'd be fine without!


----------



## whatwillbex

I can not imagine what she looks like if we were to have a scan now apart from the norm a baby.
She must look so different from her 20 wk scan. Aww they grow so fast... 

I haven't had any Gaviscon yet is this the affect it has? crazy trumps? I maybe jinxing myself but I haven't experienced heartburn yet, what's the catch?


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay for good appointments! :happydance:

LOL, it makes me wonder why doctors get into the business of baby deliveries... It's pretty funny what we can cope with if we just rationalise it. I'd be ok with a bit of pee in labour, but pooing would horrify me :'( I do hope I get the pre labour expulsion :O LOL. Serves him right, Phineas! Pushing on your belly, what did he think was going to happen :D

Enema is probably just embarrassing rather than bad, just try to remember they do it all the time and it's all medically relevant! Deep breaths.... :)

Was she nice bean??
I never remember to ask the doctor anything :/ 

destynibaby, are you taking something for the pain?? There are painkillers you can take, and it's not worth it if you're in agony :(. Have you tried pushing her? I sometimes can get the LO to change positions if I prod her enough.


----------



## MedievalGrad

I've only had two ultrasounds this whole pregnancy, and there's no talk of any more! So we shall see.

As far as pooing on the table, my doctor made it sound like practically everybody does it. So I am trying not to think about it.

After my childbirth class, the only thing I am really nervous about is being INDUCED. It sounds awful. I just have this FEELING that I'm going to go over my due date, so I hope LO decides to appear naturally before a week has passed over my due date.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah :( I really hope she comes before they have to do anything...


----------



## whatwillbex

Me too, sounds painful and awkward. Ouch!


----------



## Bookity

Okay so I had to catch up on some pages. I wasn't on much last night because putting DD to bed was a NIGHTMARE. I don't even know when she eventually went to sleep because DH let me go to bed (around 2 am) and he finally got her to go to sleep at some point. It was soooooooo FRUSTRATING.

Anyway!

As for SCANS: I only get 2 covered here. An early ultrasound for dating and the 20 week anatomy scan. We paid out of pocket for a 3d ultrasound a couple weeks ago. From what I found out my last pregnancy, my OB determines whether or not baby is head down by where they find the heartbeat, because that is closer to the head. If they find the HB really low down, then baby is head down. I imagine they would do a scan if they suspected baby was breech.

BODILY FUNCTIONS: My husband is the only person in the world I can let loose and not be completely embarrassed. Though sometimes I don't have the greatest control and end up embarassing myself in public. DH is like "How can you NOT hold that in?!" It's not like I WANT to do it! LOL. I did not poo in my first labor, hopefully I won't in this one either. I would be mortified.

BIRTH STORIES: I was considering digging up my birth story for DD and posting it. I don't know how detailed it really is, but I would call it a positive story for sure!

MOMMAB: Thinking of your dad and hoping everything is okay with him. :hugs:

Sorry if I'm missing anything!


----------



## Jazavac

MommaB, I hope they figure out what's up with your dad and that he gets better.


I don't particularly care about poop during delivery. Shit happens. :shrug: :lol: I just don't want to puke, not because I find that to be embarassing, but because I have more than just irrational fear when it comes to that. Ugh. 

It seems that most US insurance companies cover one or two scans during pregnancy, but my doctor does them anyway and never bills the insurance. I've had a total of 11 scans so far and I'm getting our next one on Tuesday. Then probably one every two weeks, etc. The doctor also does them as part of the regular yearly checkup, too, which I love. He says he can't tell we're all okay if he doesn't actually see it. So far, the only things he's sent to my insurance have been: first prenatal visit and scan, 20 week scan and my glucose challenge test. Another hospital branch sent in my NT scan as well.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I hope I get another measurement scan this week or early next as I've not gained any weight in the last two weeks. 

As far as the bodily function bit I'm so over it. DH had to get a portable potty for me to go #2 on because I was heavily medicated with a catheter and my nurse was a little too far to get here quickly enough. It was horribly embarrassing but DH did well and I had him vacate the room as soon as I was settled on the potty.


----------



## SarahDiener

Awww, true love :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Ok I want to throw a hissy fit....here goes :brat:

My first baby shower is this saturday. I invited 25 people from my side (not sure how many OH mom invited but I think only 5) 

Of the 25 only 11 are coming. I have been getting text messages the last few day of people saying they can't make it. Most of them are my classmates, who i've spent the last year and a half with who all wanted an invite but then backed out and really dont have a reason. And the kicker is these girls are texting me atm, wanting to know what questions are on our test for tomorrow night. Uh, yea right, you can't make time for me, Im sure the hell not going to help you out. 
This one though pisses me off!!!! My own sister-in-law is not coming and she didnt even have the balls to tell me. Her one year old son had an appointment for a haircut last saturday. She ended up not going and rescheduled the appointment and made it for this saturday, during the time of my shower so she is not coming. My brother was the one who mentioned he was getting his haircut at that time so I reminded him my shower was the same day. He pretty much just shrugged it off. Its not even about the damn gifts, just wanted people ther for support more than anything, ESPECIALLY from my own family. I have childhood friends driving an hour just to come that I havent seen in 10 years, yet my own SIL who lives 20 minutes thinks a haircut at the exact time of the party is priority.

Sorry ladies, brat time is over :brat:


----------



## MommaBarry

Awww WTB, you have a great guy and a great relationship there!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Sounds like a justified rant to me, Momma! Seriously? A haircut?!


----------



## phineas

Being honest I never thought it was the gaviscon just thought its part of the hb itself... I dunno tho lol when I get hb my whole insides r sour. I'm all bloated and sore, and I would fart better than 20 men after drinking lol 

WTB I presume with there being 3 lil babies in u, they r pretty regular with giving u growth scans r they? I hope ur next one shows 3 strong healthy babies who's just giving mammy a break from weight gain! Fair play to ur oh too lol I know mine wouldn't care either, hell he just rang to say the slurry tank exploded on him hell need a shower so he's well used to pop lol but still ha!

Momma I'd be very mad too! I've noticed even with christenings/Parties in general more ppl bow out of going. My family's partys used to be jammed but over the years we've all started to stop making as much of an effort! It is sad but I don't think it's summat we can change! I would be mad at ur sil tho... He could get his hair cut another time!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Did you put lots of affordable stuff on your registry, MommaB? I could see work colleagues or schoolmates not going because it's expensive to buy a gift. Just a thought. I'm sure they meant no harm. GL with it anyhow. :) 

My aunt was so kind, bought me the Beco Gemini, the activity gym and a sheet set and muslins all off my Amazon list. I got them last night. I feel so blessed to have family. :)


----------



## Beankeeper

That sucks that she thinks a haircut should take priority, I'm sure she could reschedule. It's horrible when people cancel too :hugs:

I used to be very shy about passing gas, etc, in front of my DH, but then I had food poisoning on our honeymoon & spent a lot of time on the loo in the en suite... let's just say, it probably didn't sound good... I would't like him to see me poo, and I'm pretty sure he wouldn't like to see me either, but we're pretty comfortable other than that - peeing, farting, burping... Haha, I love our chat!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yep, the funny thing is no one is buying the more affordabe things. I think half my registry items are under $20. Things like gowns, sleep sacks, towels, blankets, bottles, baby bath tub. These girls that I invited, well lets just say they are very well off, and dont work weekends (of the few that even work)

Just goes to show you about how some people are I guess. Oh well. Guess they better start taking better notes in class cuz this momma is done helping them out :haha:

As for my old-work mates, they are amazing! They are throwing me a shower monday night (it works best with there work hours) and the list is up to 20 people. Some of the ladies coming I dont even know if I ever spoke to them (I worked for a large retailer) but they know my mom and family. Alot of them are going in together to buy things, which I dont mind a bit. Every little bit helps atm since I am not working.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

MommaBerry, rant away. I was right there with you as my MIL (who later decided to show up) said she couldn't go due to her needing to clean her kitchen and work on her yard. 

My SIL was actually livid with her mother because she literally brought nothing but herself to the shower. 

Lovely.


----------



## Mrs.326

oh, MommaB! I would be livid! She's rescheduled the haircut once, I'm sure she could do it again... and he's 1! I'm sure he won't be upset if the cut needs to be pushed back one more day.


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, I'd be angry, too!


----------



## CharlieKeys

LADIES - you're back to being very chatty again on here - yaaaaay! :) 

SCans - we're only supposed to get 12 and 20 week scans... but I got one at 10 weeks (we thought we were 12), 12 weeks, 2 scans at 20 weeks (one just confirming the spot on her heart), 22 and 23 weeks (the last two being cardiac scans for the spot on her heart). However, the cardiologist gave us the all clear so no more scans for us - but that's good enough for me! :) 

Bodily functions - my OH will do whatever in front of me and doesn't care. I can only pee in front of him ... when he takes a 90 minute bath and being heavily pregnant sometimes I have NO choice but to wee :haha: I didn't poo having my first but my second I did (he was a big boy bless him) and I remember shouting out at the time "Oh my god I'm pooing" ..... how classy is that! I'm hoping no poo this time, but considering this baby seems to keep giving me the runs :blush: I doubt I will lol. 

Mommab - I'd be pissed too! She's family for god sakes! 

Afm ... my daughter has now started to dislike certain foods, which is identical to my first pregnancy. From 35 weeks with my son I could NOT eat Bolognese (would throw it up a few hours later) ... well yesterday I had bolognese with a jacket potato and just threw it up :( Any ideas why your body just rejects a certain type of food suddenly?


----------



## Wandering

I got quite lucky with scans. I ended up having one at 6 and 10 weeks because of severe abdominal pains I was experiencing. Then my 12 week scan, a private gender scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender and then I got another for free at 18 weeks because little madam was crossing her legs at the first one. then my 20 week scan and a 4d scan at 27 weeks that my brother got me for my birthday! So ive had a fair few scans and got a lot of pictures for my memory book haha :D Would still kill for another though!!

How often does everyone have their midwife appts by the way? I was told I would have them fortnightly after 28 weeks but im only having them every 4 weeks :shrug: Next one isnt till 34 weeks now!


----------



## Beankeeper

I thought the same about midwife appointments, I expected them to be every 2 weeks now, but mine are every 3 weeks at the moment. Actually, I'm going to check my notes as to when I'm supposed to get them... BRB


----------



## Lucyjo81

Wow wandering you have had a fair few scans!! 

I've been going to my midwife fortnightly since i turned 28 weeks. Have you mentioned it to her? Xx


----------



## Bookity

Does fortnightly mean every 2 weeks? If so, that's where I'm at right now. My next appointment is at 31 weeks then it'll be at 33, 35, 37, and then I go weekly so 38, 39, 40... I don't know if I go more often if I pass 40. I assume I would, but who knows.


----------



## Beankeeper

Okay, mine are 28 weeks, 31, 34, 36, 38, 40, 41.... Should be fully baked & out the oven by then :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

I have them every 3 weeks for 3 appointments (including this time) and then I move to every 2 weeks after the next appointment. But that doesnt help you as I'm in germany :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I've been going every two since my 28 week appointment. So I had one at 28, 30, and I go again this week for 32, then 34. Then I go weekly for 36, 37,38 and I deliever at 39. :happydance: Which means after this appiontment tomorrow I only have 4 more visits and im done!! Provided she doesnt come in my 36th week like my son did.


----------



## Beankeeper

It's really getting close now! eeeekkk!!! :happydance:

I'm off to bed now, at 9:30 pm - I'm zonked!


----------



## MommaBarry

It is getting close!!!!
I have been peeking at third tri september thread and following all the new ones arriving. I love to hear there birth stories and cant wait until we are all chatting away and encouraging one another at the end of the road like they are.

I think after the showers this weekend it will all be more real for me that its almost time!!


----------



## Bookity

Got a couple pairs of yoga pants yesterday to be comfy in the hospital. I don't want to wear gowns again this time around.


----------



## Mrs.326

I keep waiting for our first "this is it" story! I know it's coming soon... I wonder who will be the first to go?


----------



## MommaBarry

I need to do that as well! I hate the gowns, they are so not comfy or flattering. I need a childs gown since im so short, but they dont provide those for L&D :haha: Not to mention you feel naked under them.


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.326 said:


> I keep waiting for our first "this is it" story! I know it's coming soon... I wonder who will be the first to go?

I know right!!! How exciting will that be.

I dont think it will be me. Hmmmm who could it be??


----------



## Mrs.326

I got nursing gowns to wear at the hospital after delivery and long maxi dresses to wear for the first few weeks while I'm home and we have visitors...


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> I keep waiting for our first "this is it" story! I know it's coming soon... I wonder who will be the first to go?
> 
> I know right!!! How exciting will that be.
> 
> I dont think it will be me. Hmmmm who could it be??Click to expand...

I certainly know it won't be me! I'll probably the last one in the group. I fully expect this baby to come in December :haha:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Oh no girls...just had my first boob leakage!! Thought i had escaped that from happening :( xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Well here is some food for thought

To all that are due on the first of November, at this time next month you will be 37 weeks...full term......eeekk!!


----------



## MedievalGrad

So my second shower is this weekend. It's being put on by my SO's mother at her church 4 hours away, where they live. We are going down there to visit for the entire weekend. I don't know many details about this shower at ALL, but I do know that I am not going to know 95% of the guests. Some of his extended family members will be there and some church ladies. 

So yesterday she called him and told him there were probably going to be no guys there (he had originally wanted a co-ed shower in his hometown) so she thought it would be OK if he just came for a few minutes at the beginning to say hi and then left to go visit his dad. 

Even though I am a naturally talkative person, I think I am going to feel a little uncomfortable there knowing almost no one. Of course I know his mom and sister, but the MAJORITY of the guests are going to be complete strangers to me. I think I would feel better if he was there, but I would feel selfish for taking away visiting time with his dad (his dad and girlfriend smoke in their house so I won't go inside over there). I can't decide whether to ask him to stay with me or not. What do you think?!


----------



## Mrs.326

If you're going to be uncomfortable without him, I would see if he wouldn't mind staying a bit longer... especially since it will be awkward opening gifts from these people and not knowing the person that gave it to you, whereas he'll know most if not all of them and can help you thank the right people.


----------



## Wandering

Hmm I thought they were supposed to be every 2 weeks and you ladies have just confirmed it! I'll definately bring it up with my midwife.. I love midwife appts, id much rather be seeing her fortnightly rather than monthly!

Mommab - I know right, I love stalking the September thread! Cant wait till its november and thats us egging each other on. Makes me really excited!
Mrs326 - Pretty sure I wont be first. Convinced Im going to be overdue!

Looking forward to see whether the team yellows are boys or girls as well. The boys could very well over take the girls by the end! 

Lucyjo - I feel for you! Same thing happened to me last weekend. I rushed out and bought a load of nursing pads for my bra afterwards but havent actually had to use them. They only seemed to leak that one time!


----------



## MommaBarry

If it was me, I would def ask him to stay!! No sense in feeling uncomfortable when it's his family and there friends.

Not to mention (this is how I worded it to my OH) technically the shower is for the baby, you are just the portal that holds the LO. So OH should be there since it's his LO too.


----------



## Jazavac

I would assume WTB is going first. ;)

So, I'm kind of at a loss when it comes to organizing my hospital bag. I know I should start working on it, but I don't know what to prepare. Arggggggh.


----------



## Mrs.326

I like that mindset, MommaB! Makes sense in my book :)


----------



## Wandering

MedievalGrad said:


> So my second shower is this weekend. It's being put on by my SO's mother at her church 4 hours away, where they live. We are going down there to visit for the entire weekend. I don't know many details about this shower at ALL, but I do know that I am not going to know 95% of the guests. Some of his extended family members will be there and some church ladies.
> 
> So yesterday she called him and told him there were probably going to be no guys there (he had originally wanted a co-ed shower in his hometown) so she thought it would be OK if he just came for a few minutes at the beginning to say hi and then left to go visit his dad.
> 
> Even though I am a naturally talkative person, I think I am going to feel a little uncomfortable there knowing almost no one. Of course I know his mom and sister, but the MAJORITY of the guests are going to be complete strangers to me. I think I would feel better if he was there, but I would feel selfish for taking away visiting time with his dad (his dad and girlfriend smoke in their house so I won't go inside over there). I can't decide whether to ask him to stay with me or not. What do you think?!

If that was me I'd certainly feel uncomfortable in your position and ask my OH to stay. You definitely shouldn't feel selfish for asking him. I think its a bit much to expect you to socialize with all these people you dont know!


----------



## phineas

My appts are for now every 4 weeks until I'm 34 weeks then 2 weeks and at 38 weeks it's weekly. When there's gaps tween m we've to see the dr every second week just to get urine and bp checked! 

Charlie it was u who had a funny turn bout a week ago where u puked and had the runs didn't u? Did u have cramps and feel really off/weird and bh too? I woke up this morning and keep gettin sick, if I'm not sick I'm belching that it's like the sick gets stuck (sorry). I've the runs one min then keep running to the loo like I need to go.. And nothing! My belly is rock hard and I've a cramp right cross the top of my bump! I feel so off!

Tbh I think I'm gonna go early! I just have a very strong feeling! I didn't with DS and I went over but this time I think I'll go early! Can't wait to see the first of our this is it!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Mrs.326 said:


> If you're going to be uncomfortable without him, I would see if he wouldn't mind staying a bit longer... especially since it will be awkward opening gifts from these people and not knowing the person that gave it to you, whereas he'll know most if not all of them and can help you thank the right people.

Yes, not to mention all his extended (cousins, second cousins, even further away) family and church ladies don't know ME, either, and I am sure would appreciate having him there so they could feel like somebody they know is opening the presents instead of a complete stranger!


----------



## MommaBarry

Med, is SO willing to stay with you? Or is this a conversation that has yet to take place? 
Honestly I wouldn't care what his mother wants, (sorry if that seems rude) but she is not the one that is on display, awkwardly at that.


----------



## 1eighty

Mrs.326 said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> I keep waiting for our first "this is it" story! I know it's coming soon... I wonder who will be the first to go?
> 
> I know right!!! How exciting will that be.
> 
> I dont think it will be me. Hmmmm who could it be??Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly know it won't be me! I'll probably the last one in the group.* I fully expect this baby to come in December* :haha:Click to expand...

My due date by LMP: 28th Nov
...by 12w scan/ovulation: 24th Nov
...by 20w scan: 16th Nov

I'm expecting to go late because although DH was a due date baby, my mum was induced with me because I was late (she's fuzzy on the details as to whether I was a week or 10 days late). What I'm not sure of is when he'll actually arrive... if he's gonna be BIG and ready early, he may well come closer to the 16th date. If he's gonna be a lazy bum, you may not see me pop til December :p


----------



## Bookity

My brother was at his wife's baby shower (the only guy there) and that was with all ladies she KNEW. I don't think there is anything wrong with him being there for you and helping you to know who you are thanking for gifts and being a social go-between for you.

I find myself in the mindset that I'm going to go early too. Maybe not as early as with my daughter, but still early. Not that I have tons of premature labor risk factors. Just that my daughter was early (with no reason - she was just ready) and I got pregnant with this one when she was 7 months old. I really shouldn't think that way though. Then I'll be bound to go late and get really grumpy about it, lol.


----------



## Mrs.326

1eighty, my mom was also past due with me... She was due to have me in November and my birthday is December 17! Yikes! I know they won't let me go that far over due, so at the very latest he'll be here by December 5. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phin - yep that was me! Happened last night too - sick, runs, then kept getting braxton hicks etc. I found I had to have a sugary drink and to lie down/nap for it to go away. Someone said it's probably low blood pressure/sugar levels :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

If you think you'll be more comfortable, you should definitely ask him to come with you.

My bridal shower here in the US was organized by my mother in law and she and her sister, along with my husband's grandma, were the only three people I knew. My husband was not there, but I lived. I suppose the fact that my own mother and sister were there made it better, but I do admit it was all pretty damn awkward.


----------



## MedievalGrad

MommaBarry said:


> Med, is SO willing to stay with you? Or is this a conversation that has yet to take place?
> Honestly I wouldn't care what his mother wants, (sorry if that seems rude) but she is not the one that is on display, awkwardly at that.

We haven't had the conversation yet. I was taken aback yesterday when she suggested that he should just come for a few minutes at the beginning to thank and greet everybody. I told him I thought it might be awkward, but didn't yet ask him to stay, and we moved on to other topics.

Yeah, usually at baby showers the mom (and dad, if there) sits in a chair in the front of the room with all the other ladies in an audience around her to ooh and aah as she opens gifts. I just think that's going to be kind of weird to open cards from people I don't know and to turn around blankly and say, "Thank you!" 

Don't get me wrong, I am grateful that they are throwing me a shower but it just seems like it would flow better socially if he was there!


----------



## SpringerS

phineas said:


> Charlie it was u who had a funny turn bout a week ago where u puked and had the runs didn't u? Did u have cramps and feel really off/weird and bh too? I woke up this morning and keep gettin sick, if I'm not sick I'm belching that it's like the sick gets stuck (sorry). I've the runs one min then keep running to the loo like I need to go.. And nothing! My belly is rock hard and I've a cramp right cross the top of my bump! I feel so off!

I had something like that 2 weeks ago. I was fine all day and evening but just as I was about to go to bed I started feeling awful. Horribly sick and woozy. I thought maybe I was winded from climbing the stairs (I've recently moved from a bungalow to a house where the bedroom is 2 floors up) and went to bed hoping to feel better if I lay down. I awoke a couple of hours later in agony and spent the rest of the night and following morning sitting on the toilet with horrible, really painful diarrhoea and I had to keep my head in the shower in case I puked. Apparently it can be a normal thing in the third trimester and may be cause by the baby shifting about and the sudden change of pressure to your digestive system.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Jazavac said:


> If you think you'll be more comfortable, you should definitely ask him to come with you.
> 
> My bridal shower here in the US was organized by my mother in law and she and her sister, along with my husband's grandma, were the only three people I knew. My husband was not there, but I lived. I suppose the fact that my own mother and sister were there made it better, but I do admit it was all pretty damn awkward.

Hm, that's true. I would live! Unfortunately, my mom, sister, and other family all live 9+ hours away, and won't be coming to the shower. Sometimes it stinks to live way in the middle of the country equally far away from everybody, lol!


----------



## Jazavac

My mom and sister were here only because of the wedding (actually, my brother was here, too, but he was not invited to the shower, haha). They all live in Europe. ;)


----------



## phineas

Ugh was hoping u had come to a conclusion Charlie, I got her to check bp and sugar at my appt and both fine! So not that for me anyways! I think the pain on top of my bump is just from walking to far, but every thing else I just can't put my finger on what I've done that I'm feeling so odd over! I'm also super thirsty if that's any addition ha! Gonna be up all night weeing!


----------



## phineas

Oh thanks springer! Did it last long? I think the runs is a prob I've had a few days and just not noticed, can't member when I last did a normal poo! I hate being back getting sick! Think I feel worse cause I need to wash my hair but feel so crap I just dont care lol


----------



## SpringerS

phineas said:


> Oh thanks springer! Did it last long? I think the runs is a prob I've had a few days and just not noticed, can't member when I last did a normal poo! I hate being back getting sick! Think I feel worse cause I need to wash my hair but feel so crap I just dont care lol

A bit less than a day. I was still having some diarrhoea the next morning but it went away by about midday. I felt like crap for about 2 days though. I was so wrung out and exhausted from it. Weirdly my bump shrunk enormously so I was a bit worried he'd dropped very early but once I was able to eat and drink more over the following week it came back so I think it was just that I lost a lot of weight and fluid and that made my bump seem smaller. It's bigger than ever again now.

Oh and to add insult to injury it took me 4 days to have another poo, by the end I was feeling horribly bloated and constipated.:dohh:


----------



## 1eighty

Mooooooooooooooooooooorning!


----------



## SarahDiener

Morning! 
Mum had all her babies from 37-40 weeks, never went over. So I'm thinking I might go in Oct!

HONEY DEW TODAY! One more change till full term :)


----------



## phineas

Weirdly springer I said the same yesterday, that I didn't feel as big bump wise just very bloated! Went and slept in the spare room so I wasn't disturbing oh with my running to the loo. Feel a bit better this morning, gonna slug water all morning and try get rid of the hb, hopefully that'll ease things too! 

Morning girls how ye today?


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Hope you are all feeling much better! 

Had our first NCT class last night. We sure are an interesting bunch! lots of laughs and joking about, don't think the teacher quiet knew what to do with some of us at one point. Can see I will get on with lots of them really well. 

:wohoo: to the honeydew ladies!! I'll be joining you tomorrow!! Can't believe how fast the time seems to have gone. 
Got to pack my hospital bags this weekend and have furniture arriving this weekend. :happydance:


----------



## 1eighty

Oh and I'm a bucketful of tears, just said goodbye to the kitties. I know it'll only be 5 weeks til we see them again, but still :(


----------



## Beankeeper

:hugs: 1eighty... It's all part of the journey that gets you home to your wee family! I know it must be hard though.

Well, I slept terribly. Today is going to be mainly HELLish. And I've got to start doing handovers so that everything runs smoothly once I'm on mat leave. Hope you're all well :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Awww, I get that Eighty! When I sent my Horse across country to where I was moving I cried, and I only didn't see her for 2 weeks :dohh:! But I think it was also to do with being sad about moving in general too :)


----------



## whatwillbex

Yay, I want to be a honey dew today but guess I will have to wait till tomorrow.:happydance:

I agree with you Sarah, I just have this feeling i'm going to have her by the end of October. Just a feeling and my mothers wise guessing lol

Beankeeper. I hate hand over at work, specially when some projects are your work babies.:dohh:

Good luck 1eighty, exciting times!!:happydance:


----------



## whatwillbex

Just had a scary/stupid thought. My mum insists that I buy a new dressing gown and slippers this weekend, she wants to go shopping and get us the last few bits and bobs. (I have 7weeks mother)

I think she is having last minute nerves for us and wanting to get my hospital bag packed lol She is a women on a mission or the edge, not quite sure?

Anywhoo my thought was... dressing gown..... hold on.... this means I may be sleeping away from my OH. For the 10 years we have been together only once at the start have we spent the night away from each other. Oh my?!?

I need to man up!


----------



## SarahDiener

I imagine there wont be much sleeping anyway :) just a few hours here and there! Do they have family rooms in the UK?


----------



## 1eighty

Went and distracted myself from missing the kitties.... Facebook cover pic will be updated thus:

31w (put up a day early): https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/beeper_spryte/31w.jpg

33w: https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/beeper_spryte/33w.jpg

35w: https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/beeper_spryte/35w.jpg

37w: https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/beeper_spryte/37w.jpg

40w: https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/beeper_spryte/40w.jpg

When I go into labour: https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/beeper_spryte/labour.jpg


Not going to tempt fate by making a labour one that follows neatly from any earlier than 40w though :p


----------



## phineas

Awh 1eighty u poor thing! :hugs:

Eek for hosp bag Packing and furniture! I'm leaving my bags to do
until the first week in oct! Need the bags I'm using twice before then so that's my reasoning lol

Sorry u slept crap bean, r u finishing up soon? Just look forward to that! 

Awh Whatwillbe that's so cool! Least ul have baby as a replacement to ur oh! I'm hoping cause this is my second I won't have to stay in long!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, so many of the hospital bag things I kind of need anyway. Like pjs, bras, nickers, toiletries. Obviously I can do the baby's stuff, but then I'm also not sure how cold it's going to be :dohh:.

Also, 49 days kind of looks ridiculously short...


----------



## whatwillbex

Very true Phin, sleep is going to be a thing of the past.

Sarah I so hope there is a family room. Its will make me less anxious knowing that.


49 days yilkes!:happydance:


----------



## whatwillbex

Sorry, bit post happy today!

Can you girlies have a looks at my hospital bags. I just laid everything out I seem to be a little thin on the ground on something?.

OR Just humour me and play my hospital bag game of whats missing? :D :flower:

Also Im a bit of geek and was playing around with some photos what do you think? and me on big Jeff my nephews digger, my nickname is Jeff (Don't ask) lol
 



Attached Files:







My hosp bag.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 10









Baby's hosp bag.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 9









30wks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8









Heart.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6









Big Jeff.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SarahDiener

Awwwww, your baby onesies are so cute!!! 

I can't tell what everything is on your mummy one, but things that might have been forgotten are

Breast pads
Dressing gown
Slippers with tread
Socks
Sanitary pads
Hair Ties
Pillow from home
Nursing Cover
Baby book
Book


----------



## whatwillbex

Yeah, sorry bit blurred. I have the breast pads in a plastic container they came in a box of 40 and I thought will I need this many lol.

Socks and sanitary pads are there too. But looking at the photo I didn't realise what a crazy bunch of patterns I have, strips, spots and chequered. lol You wont miss me at the hospital lol

Good idea, baby book and cushion! thanks!


----------



## SarahDiener

So a while ago someone was talking about storing and freezing their breast milk. I just came across something that might be of interest!

"If you store breast milk for three days or less, you can also use a plastic bag designed for milk collection and storage. While economical, plastic bags aren't recommended for long-term breast milk storage because they may spill, leak and become contaminated more easily than hard sided containers. Also, certain components of breast milk may adhere to the soft plastic bags during long-term breast milk storage, which could deprive your baby of essential nutrients."

So I guess hard bottles are better for freezing then?

Edit: also don't fill them to the brim :D because breast milk expands, and bottles do not :D


----------



## phineas

Awh I love all the clothes for the hosp! Will u have to be in for long dya know? I know with DS I was in 4 days and def needed more baby grows and vests hun, although I had a boy who could wee so much it'd drown the nappy and the person holding baby lol same with more blankets! Also towels for u! 

I've a really strong urge to go buy wool and knit??? Where that came from I really dunno! DS is away all weekend in my mams so il be home alone... Think I need to go get some lol I haven't knitted in years tho!


----------



## whatwillbex

Righty O, more blankets and towels! I have no idea how long I am going in for, Just know I am able to have a water birth (fingers crossed) hence the bikini tops and that's it. Never been in hospital before so haven't a clue what to expect. Eeeekk!

Knitting! love that idea, must be part of the nesting process lol. I just have an urge to make things all the time and clean.


----------



## MommaBarry

Good morning ladies!!

Docs appointment this morning!! In a rush though didnt realize I made it so early and I still have to get my son up, his lunch made, him off to school and myself ready. Ahhh, I hate rushed morning!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Morning ladies! Feeling good starting the day to my delicious half-caff coffee. :) 

PRESENTS!!! I got lots of presents in, turns out it was my family that bought them, not OH's, from our Amazon wishlist. Things I received include: 

Activity Gym
Baby carrier (Beco Gemini)
Diaper Backpack
2 sets of sheets
1 mattress cover
muslins
the Comotomo bottle I want to try when we start midday bottle feeding
Vitamin D drops

Gosh, I feel so lucky to have had such help! I have only minimal stuff left on our list and I'm just buying every few days to keep stuff coming so the time passes faster. I just ordered an oxo diaper wipe dispenser. lol! I know, a luxury, but I absolutely hate the dispensers that come with them especially the natural brands. 

Yay to the ladies who hit a new fruit! I guess 6 days I get a new one. Yay!! 

Midwife appt yesterday went well. But when she asked me if I had any questions I honestly didn't. DOH!! I feel like I should always have some questions. Oh! To the ladies about the fundal height... this is complete BS. Two weeks ago they measured me 33.5 cm this week 32.5. I've shrunk? Yeah, I don't think so. Seems markedly inaccurate to me! Baby's size will be a complete surprise! :D In any case, his little heart is 135 bpm and he is still head-down, 6 weeks now there now. Let's hope that holds out the whole time. She felt his little bum and his feet. 

Baby is starting to tickle me, especially when we push back against his feet and bum. It feels weird. He's getting wayyy too strong in there, making me quite uncomfy when he's doing gym practice. lol!


----------



## Jazavac

whatwillbex, I sure do have the same Ikea muslin cloth with mushrooms. Or, well, a diaper, which we won't use as diaper. :lol:

Yay for presents, oh_so!

I'm trying to make a list of things to take to the hospital, simply because I'm sure a ton needs to be bought. I also can't decide if I want to wear their gown, or bring my own (which I don't have). 

I'm so tired. I keep thinking about taking a few days off work, but it makes me pretty damn sad they would deduct those from my time spent with the baby. I emailed my HR people yesterday with some questions, too, just to get a reminder of what I'm eligible for, to begin with. 

The baby's been nuts for the past few days. What he does is not painful per se, but it's kind of uncomfortable. I don't think I'd say those are kicks, but more like... hm, a big balloon trying to expand in there?


----------



## SarahDiener

Is it just like pushing, Jaz? My LO just likes to lean or push on one point of my belly. It kind of hurts!


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, and I really agree when it comes to fundal height. It's pretty random.


----------



## Jazavac

SarahDiener said:


> Is it just like pushing, Jaz? My LO just likes to lean or push on one point of my belly. It kind of hurts!

I think so, yes. Definitely more pushing than kicking.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, from about 30 weeks on, that's more or less what I got. She still kicks sometimes, but I think she's running out of room to do the proper big ones!


----------



## phineas

Whatwillbe fingers crossed things stay on track for ur water birth! I wouldn't panic too much as I know if I have missed anything oh will get the job to get me it ha! 
I got my knitting lol think I'll start easy and try knit a simple blanket ha! 

Momma hope u made ur appt on time! 

Oh so yay for family! I got a call off my ma to say my cousin dropped my car seat over! Love how by being open to accepting family's gifts we've saved a lot! Oh originally wanted to buy everything new, but like I said there's been babies in my family over the last 2 years, if by getting things second hand we can help them and cut costs on us how can u say no! 

Woop I've someone coming to look at buying my car tonight! Seriously hope it doesn't fall through! It's such a good car I hate having it sitting around! So I've oh on the job of getting it sold for me! It'll free up some money too meaning I can treat oh and get his jeep road worthy!


----------



## whatwillbex

Te he, love Ikea it does have a few gems. Diaper, didn't know it could do that Jaz.

Phin - I will do the same and get my OH to collect any extras:winkwink:
Post us a piccy when you have finished your blanket, wow us with your skills! lol
Hope your car sells, we thought about trading our Beetle for a "sensible" car but couldnt do it. We also own a VW camper and only use it in summer but cant bring our selfs to sell that either for also a sensible car. Big kids!:haha:

Oh bless, that sounds so exciting gifts arriving daily. I may have to do this even if its small things. Brightens the day and makes it go by a little quicker!


----------



## Mrs.326

Morning ladies :)

My mom is coming up this weekend so she can be at our 3D ultrasound on Saturday and while she's here we're going to finish grabbing all of the little items for my hospital bag. I don't know why, but I'm super excited to have the bag packed (and I still have 10+ weeks left).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Yeah, from about 30 weeks on, that's more or less what I got. She still kicks sometimes, but I think she's running out of room to do the proper big ones!

Same going on here for awhile. Stomach-morphing moves/stretches/pushes, way fewer kicks and the kicks are less strong than a few weeks ago. I think that makes sense with losing the moving room.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> My mom is coming up this weekend so she can be at our 3D ultrasound on Saturday and while she's here we're going to finish grabbing all of the little items for my hospital bag. I don't know why, but I'm super excited to have the bag packed (and I still have 10+ weeks left).

Oh, let me know what you end up packing. I've been neglecting this, but finally got the baby's diaper bag and I think I'm going to use it as a hospital bag so I'm ready to start the packing. I think I'm going to write a list as I put things in the bag so I don't have to rummage through it later trying to be sure what's in there. lol!


----------



## Mrs.326

oh_so_blessed said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :)
> 
> My mom is coming up this weekend so she can be at our 3D ultrasound on Saturday and while she's here we're going to finish grabbing all of the little items for my hospital bag. I don't know why, but I'm super excited to have the bag packed (and I still have 10+ weeks left).
> 
> Oh, let me know what you end up packing. I've been neglecting this, but finally got the baby's diaper bag and I think I'm going to use it as a hospital bag so I'm ready to start the packing. I think I'm going to write a list as I put things in the bag so I don't have to rummage through it later trying to be sure what's in there. lol!Click to expand...

Well... since you asked... here's my list so far :) 
* nursing gowns
* robes
* slippers
* toiletries (face wash, moisturizer, deodorant, chapstick, toothbrush/toothpaste, body wash, shampoo, conditioner, hair serum, razor, shave gel)
* make-up
* hair dryer/straightener
* rubber bands/headbands
* hair brush
* underwear
* socks
* cell phone charger
* iPad/laptop
* camera/charger
* nursing bras
* prenatal vitamins
* DVD's
* ID/Insurance Card
* pillow
* going home outfit
* breast pads
* sanitary napkins
* nipple cream
* belly bandit (it's supposed to help the uterus shrink??)

For Baby:
* gown/hat for pictures
* gown/hat for going home
* receiving blankets
* DH's old baseball for handprint
* baby book
* car seat
* grooming set
* socks
(everything else is supplied by the hospital)


----------



## whatwillbex

Just had a sneaky peek at the Santa's grotto forum! yay, it makes me happy.:xmas8: 
Cant believe how busy it is, that's a lot of women who like Christmas!

ho ho ho everyone :happydance:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thx, Mrs326. Hey, did you already buy the belly bandit? I was looking at that. There are so many different ones out there. I def want to get something, but no idea what size/style. Feeling confused. :/


----------



## Mrs.326

Yes, I bought mine already. My doctor told me to imagine myself at 6 months pregnant after I give birth, so I bought a band that would fit me at 6 months (so, medium for me). I tried it on now and it _barely_ fits and still has plenty of room to take in and fit snuggly as I get smaller, so I think it'll work perfectly. I did get the Belly Bandit (the original band, I think?). My SIL used one after both of her kids and she loved it... I don't know if it actually helps with shrinking, but I know I'll feel more comfortable keeping everything "tucked in" and not feeling so loose or floppy :haha:


----------



## SpringerS

whatwillbex said:


> Just had a sneaky peek at the Santa's grotto forum! yay, it makes me happy.:xmas8:
> Cant believe how busy it is, that's a lot of women who like Christmas!
> 
> ho ho ho everyone :happydance:

Is it sad that I'm researching the best looking Santa's grotto to take my baby to for the best possible Christmas photo? There was a great one in Dublin for the last couple of years but it's not opening this year as far as I know, so I'm looking for one in Wales/SW England that I can take him to before we go home for Christmas. My husband keeps pointing out that the baby will be roughly 4 weeks old and won't have a clue what's going on, but I'm telling him _I'll know_ and I want a realistic looking Santa in a great looking grotto not a guy in a cheap suit sitting by a painted plywood background. And when he is a little older my baby will be able to see photos of his first Santa picture and it will mean something to him then.

Also it's what I'll want to do for my birthday so he can take his pedantic Scrooge comments elsewhere.:brat:


----------



## whatwillbex

Nothing wrong with that Springer lol Have you been to the London winter wonder land in Hyde park. Not sure if they had a grotto though, they must do as it was so magical. It was amazing, I think its starts in November if on.
I hope its on this year! so going to it. I agree, santa has to look real no rubbish beards!


----------



## MommaBarry

Boooo to my doctors appointment!!!

After rushing around and driving 45 minutes there (made it on time), I waited for an hour. Got called back, gave my urine, got weighed (didnt gain any) only to be told that my doctor was in delivery and could be another hour :growlmad: I asked the nurse if I could just be seen by another doctor since I drove so far to come, but it would have been another 45 minutes. Forget it!! I asked the nurse to check my urine and if it was fine that I would just skip this appointment and schedule my 34 week. 
I understand things happen, women go into labor, and she was on call, but Gas is so expensive I was mad that I wasted it!


----------



## SarahDiener

Lame!! 
Although good call on leaving, I doubt you have anything else you need to worry about expect a sneaky urinary infection or high proteins. So I guess it's totally fine to miss one!


----------



## MommaBarry

Thats what I thought too. I did have some questions for her this time, but nothing that can't wait. I asked the nurse if there was anything other than measuring, and hearing the HB that would be done and she said no, so there was no sense in waiting. I know between 35/36 weeks they do the strep B test and start to check for dialation. So it wasnt going to hurt to just skip one appiontment.


----------



## SarahDiener

Lol! I just walked into the living room and DH was opening a box of reusable bread pads! He must be really really bored marking those exams


----------



## MommaBarry

sarah :rofl:

Brrrrr, it is chilly here today. 62 f (17c) But I get to break out the fall jacket :happydance:

Looks like im going to have to take some tylenol and a pillow to class tonight. Just got online to see the syllabus for the evening and we have 6 quizzes :dohh: I dont think my back can take sitting in a hard plastic chair for that long. Hope everyone has a good evening!! :flower:


----------



## Beankeeper

phineas said:


> Awh 1eighty u poor thing! :hugs:
> 
> Eek for hosp bag Packing and furniture! I'm leaving my bags to do
> until the first week in oct! Need the bags I'm using twice before then so that's my reasoning lol
> 
> Sorry u slept crap bean, r u finishing up soon? Just look forward to that!

I finish work in exactly 4 weeks :happydance: and of those 4 weeks, I'm only working 11 full days and 4 half days... Not that I'm counting :haha:

I've made a start on my hospital bag. I'm taking 2 bags, one for labour/birth, the other will be in the car with things for the baby & for me after the birth.

*Bag 1:
*Plastic bags (for dirty clothes)
Nighty x2
Dressing gown
Socks
Slippers
Underwear
Massage oil
Lip balm
Tens machine
iPod
Cooling spray
Mini fan
Antibacterial gel/spray
Toiletries
Face wipes
(Spare contact lenses)
Makeup
Hairbands/ties
Camera
Towel
Face cloths x2
Heat pad
Nursing bra
Maternity pads
Muslins
Tissues
Mobile phone
Telephone numbers, spare mobile
Purse with some money & change for snacks/phone
Glucose sweets
Crisps/snacks
For baby
1x sleepsuit
1x vest
2x nappies
1x cardigan

Add on the day:
Maternity notes
Hairbrush
Fruit

*Bag 2:
*Pyjamas
Tracksuit bottoms
Tops
Vest tops for bf-ing
Cardigans
Going home outfit
More underwear
More maternity pads
Breast pads
Tissues
Another towel
Nappies
Baby clothes
3x Sleepsuits
3x Vests
1x Cardigan
Snowsuit
Cotton wool & nappy cream
Fruit juice
Extra snacks


----------



## MedievalGrad

Had my 2 week visit with the nurse practitioner today. It was nice because she seemed so much more relaxed and less rushed than my regular doctor!

I've gained 19 pounds so far, my BP is great, and the fundal measurement is 30.5. My platelets have dropped some during the pregnancy (booo!) but not enough to be a concern. 

So, overall, a pretty good visit!

Got my flu vaccine, too. Ow, it hurt. If I'm this big of a baby about getting a flu shot (never gotten one before) I don't even want to think of how big of a baby I'm going to be during actual labor! :dohh:


----------



## 1eighty

Yeah.... we're 60+ pages ahead of the September babies thread and they've had a month more than we have to chat. That's why we got moved :p

Kitties are on their second flight, they are currently flying over the Democratic Republic of Congo. So there you go.

Friday soon, 31weeks, 2 days til we fly out, 3 days til we land, 4 til we get settled at my mum's. Can't wait.

So tired... but I need to stay up as long as possible, been kipping in the day and my sleep patterns are all messed up now. Need to kickstart it back into a regular kinda rhythm. 

Night, ladies...


----------



## Beankeeper

I need to go to bed....

We've been super chatty all day & then I came online & the chat died?


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, instead of my cancelled Natural Childbirth class, I get _private_ Natural Childbirth class, at my own house. For the same price, which is $30 for three 1.5-hour sessions. :dance:

I need to get my hospital bag(s) going, really.


----------



## Beankeeper

Jazavac said:


> Woohoo, instead of my cancelled Natural Childbirth class, I get _private_ Natural Childbirth class, at my own house. For the same price, which is $30 for three 1.5-hour sessions. :dance:
> 
> I need to get my hospital bag(s) going, really.

Wow! thats amazing! can I come?! :haha:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Bean - I have also started packing my bags today. Just wondering what size clothes you are packing for the baby? So far I've packed sleepsuits and vests sized 7.5lbs. Not sure if i should pack some bigger sizes just in case? Xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> Yeah.... we're 60+ pages ahead of the September babies thread and they've had a month more than we have to chat. That's why we got moved :p
> 
> Kitties are on their second flight, they are currently flying over the Democratic Republic of Congo. So there you go.
> 
> Friday soon, 31weeks, 2 days til we fly out, 3 days til we land, 4 til we get settled at my mum's. Can't wait.
> 
> So tired... but I need to stay up as long as possible, been kipping in the day and my sleep patterns are all messed up now. Need to kickstart it back into a regular kinda rhythm.
> 
> Night, ladies...

I seem to have missed the kitties thing, seen them mentioned a few times today... but, what, exactly, are they doing flying over the Democratic Rep of Congo? lol! 

GL with your sleep fixing, I can't imagine travel right now, tbh. I feel jet lagged just in regular life. :p


----------



## MommaBarry

32 weeks!!! :happydance:

That means 7 more weeks for me!!!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yayy! Congrats, Momma! 
I do wonder if I'll go before or after you :)


----------



## 1eighty

oh_so_blessed said:


> I seem to have missed the kitties thing, seen them mentioned a few times today... but, what, exactly, are they doing flying over the Democratic Rep of Congo? lol!

Well, we're taking the kitties with us to the UK. Of the people here we can trust to look after them, all have other pets already and we don't want to upset either set of animals by insisting they cohabit.

The kitties have arrived at Heathrow and are awaiting the all-clear from customs... from there they will go to Kent to the Animal Inn quarantine facility and they'll be released on/after the 19th October (which probably means a trip down there to collect, as the quotes we've had for getting them up to us in Moray are almost the same as getting them from Zim to London, which is ridiculous).


Was cuddled into DH this morning and he felt the Troll kick him in the butt :p and then, OHMIGOSH the weirdest feeling and he practically leapt to the ceiling - I think Troll pushed out and stretched, and DH definitely felt that!


----------



## whatwillbex

33 weeks and i'm a honey dew. yipeee. Hold on! they are quite big arn't they?? ouch!:haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

Yay, welcome to the UK kittens! :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

31 weeks for me.

I think it's also time for me to go back to bed and try to forget the episode of... insanity. Arrrrrrrrgh nausea and all related issues, really. :kaboom:


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay kitties!! I wish I could bring my dog to Germany, he wouldn't handle the flight though :(. Mum helped a dog give birth in quarantine a few years back, that was interesting!!!
She was supposed to be let out early under some special rule, but the head of it kind of failed to sign the paper work...

Sorry, slightly off topic :D


----------



## phineas

Ok is it true ur iron levels in preg should be 26 -30 Any one know? Cause of so mine r extremely low! Got a letter stating I need iron tabs that my levels r below 10! Omg is it any wonder I'm so exhausted, and look so bloody tired/pale/ drawn! Even I had a feeling I was low cause I look so bad recently! Glad I know though hopefully after a few days I'll notice a pick up in me! 

Yay to everyone getting bigger fruits! I always feel paddy last tho I don't change until Sunday :( lol


----------



## whatwillbex

Phin-Thats cool, you start the new week with a fresh fruit!:happydance:


----------



## whatwillbex

So whats everyone up to today?? anything interesting? :flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas said:


> Ok is it true ur iron levels in preg should be 26 -30 Any one know? Cause of so mine r extremely low! Got a letter stating I need iron tabs that my levels r below 10! Omg is it any wonder I'm so exhausted, and look so bloody tired/pale/ drawn! Even I had a feeling I was low cause I look so bad recently! Glad I know though hopefully after a few days I'll notice a pick up in me!
> 
> Yay to everyone getting bigger fruits! I always feel paddy last tho I don't change until Sunday :( lol

Phineas, a normal person has a score of around 14. Most pregnant women drop 2 points off what they normal have. I started around 12, and I'm now 10.3 and I've been on Iron for the last few months. 

I'm making roasted red pepper and walnut dip right now :) does that count as exciting???


----------



## phineas

Oh phew thanks hun! I can deal with a normal person being only 14 that's not majorly higher than below 10! Yup google u turn ppl crazy lol did u notice an increase in ur energy levels since u started taking them? it prob explains why I've been feeling so off tho, just glad it's my iron that's low and not my gtt that's high! 

Ehm I've never even heard of that dip lol I'm a real plain Jane with food tho ha!


----------



## whatwillbex

Sarah, thats sounds exciting and yummy! cant wait for lunch. I eat my lunch so early now. I can only make it to 11.30:blush:


----------



## lillio

I am in such a mood I cant even tell you! I have felt like total sh*te for the last week, shocking nausea, vomiting at night, so so tired but restless too... It's like being about 12 weeks pregnant all over again EXCEPT now I have wicked heartburn and a giant bump to deal with too!! I literally CANNOT face another 8 weeks of this, I keep freaking and bursting into tears, DH thinks I've gone mad :(

Sorry for the moan, just feeling very down :( x


----------



## whatwillbex

Sorry you feel like poop lillio :hugs:. I'm having one of those weeks I think. Starting to get a little fed up now. I am getting stuck into my lunch to cheer myself up!

Maybe eat some chocolate? lol I would just love a glass of red wine tonight if I could. That would cheer me up. We haven't long, hang in there!:flower:


----------



## Wandering

Urgh so annoyed. Emmas Diary keep hounding me and sending me 'free' books in the post that I actually have to pay for even though ive said I dont want them! They're saying they'll charge me 8.95 every 2 weeks for all the books they send out!!! Argh!! My OH is ringing them now to sort it out. Last thing I need! They're totally taking advantage of stressed pregnant women!

Aw lillio :hugs: Im starting to feel the same actually. Yesterday I very nearly threw up for the first time since 20 weeks. Felt so nauseous! My back pains are getting worse and im getting no sleep because at night is when baby kicks me the most now. Im just walking round like an ill achy zombie atm :(


----------



## phineas

I've just pulled myself outta that slump lillio :hugs: Hun! I've a weekend free from DS and gonna go buy a nice face wash etc and hopefully after a nice shower I'll feel a bit better! I'm just glad I can ignore the world when that's the way I feel! 

I really don't think tho u can even begin to understand in say sec tri how bad third tri is gona be. I member seeing posts from third tri and thinking tut come on we all r tired/sore get over it and stop whining! But it's so diff being here! The sore/tired days seem never ending I think and I gotta say I def put my hands up and think sorry! 

Momma that's just crazy! I'd let ur oh deal with it too. My oh always sorts stuff like that for me, they listen to men quicker! Also how's ur dad doing?


----------



## MommaBarry

phineas said:


> I've just pulled myself outta that slump lillio :hugs: Hun! I've a weekend free from DS and gonna go buy a nice face wash etc and hopefully after a nice shower I'll feel a bit better! I'm just glad I can ignore the world when that's the way I feel!
> 
> I really don't think tho u can even begin to understand in say sec tri how bad third tri is gona be. I member seeing posts from third tri and thinking tut come on we all r tired/sore get over it and stop whining! But it's so diff being here! The sore/tired days seem never ending I think and I gotta say I def put my hands up and think sorry!
> 
> Momma that's just crazy! I'd let ur oh deal with it too. My oh always sorts stuff like that for me, they listen to men quicker! Also how's ur dad doing?

My dad is doing much better thank you!! I called him yesterday and his BP is now back in a more normal range and he feels more like himself!! :happydance:

On FB I had said I am craving pumpkin. Last night I just got home from school, and OH pissed me off. I wont go into details. He leaves and comes back with a pumpkin pie :haha: Lets just say I calmed down and now my craving is satisfied.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Good morning, Ladies. Trying to decide whether to go to work today or stay home. My throat hurts and I'm a bit stuffy. I also had that bit with some contractions last night, but seems okay this morning. Wish I could get checked, but if all is calm now I guess there's no reason atm. 

House is a wreck. OH is a disaster, not to mention all the gifts we received. Ahhh, boxes and stuff oh my!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah 10 is quite low, you'll definitely feel that! Although a friend of mine only has 8.8 :O. I did notice an increase in energy, but then sometimes It's hard to tell with pregnancy, you're fine one moment and exhausted the next :)

I'm the same Whatwill! I'm getting so hungry atm :( Im basically just constantly eating fruit. It's my attempt at eating ok while eating... constantly...
Haha I agree phineas, They say "second is the best tri". but during second you're thinking "This is shit! How can third be worse??"

Hang in there Lillio! Maybe next week will pick up again?? I've definitely been feeling more blah lately. Tired, hungry sore etc :/

Wandering thats so weird, I normally just ignore that kind of crap... But it sounds like it's the kind of crap you have to actually deal with. I'm glad ur OH is doing it!

Awww, that's sweet Momma!


----------



## MommaBarry

Our thread has slowed waaay down :cry: :haha: I used to come home from taking my son to school and have at least 5 pages to catch up on.

So does anyone have any plans for the weekend?

My first shower is tomorrow (the one OH mom is throwing) Honestly im nervous about it. Fx'd she does not play any shower games. Other than that my weekend will be spent after the shower going through all the gifts and trying to find a place to put everything. I have a feeling im going to get TONS of outfits and dresses so im sure my weekend will include lots of laundry.


----------



## SarahDiener

Just relax Momma and try to enjoy it! That's the only thing you can do! Even if she's being a ninny!!

Tomorrow my DH goes to china. Still slightly nervous but feeling a lot better after the talk with the MW. Not to mention I'm going to miss him like crazy! Expect a LOT of posts from me over the next week, I'm going to be bored and paranoid :D:D


----------



## MommaBarry

I could understand why you would be paranoid. How long will he be in China?

Im going to do my best and enjoy it. After all this will probably be the last shower I have (besides the one on monday) Since we are not waiting long to TTC again and typically if your children are close in age or the same gender you dont have another shower.


----------



## SarahDiener

Just for 1 week. As of two weeks ago I'm still shut up tight, so there is no reason why anything should happen at this stage. It was funny talking to the midwife (not mine, the one who does the birhting course) because she was going "THERE IS NO WAY YOU'LL GO INTO LABOUR" and then totally stressing out that there was someone to drive me if I did . 

Yeah, that makes sense. I'm actually sad I don't get a baby shower at all :( I didnt get a proper wedding/hens night/engagement party either, so I kind of feel like Im missing out on all those exciting things of our age bracket... I do however have a lovely DH and am expecting a (hopefully) lovely LO !


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, wow! A week in China? I agree the worst part would be missing him so much. I hate when DH takes trips... he's leaving again on Monday, but will only be gone for 2-3 days max so I won't be without him for too long. On the bright side, you'll have an entire week to veg out, go to bed early, lay in bed all day, do whatever you want! Sometimes a little time apart can be good for you :)


----------



## whatwillbex

I think every one must be off nesting momma :haha:

What jobs do your partners do? sounds exciting them all going of on trips.
(For them?)

My partner is in management in an office so luckily doesn't go off on trips. 9-5 Mon - Fri is enough for OH. 
You all seem to cope really well.:flower: I would :cry: all the time, i'm rubbish! one night upsets me lol


----------



## Mrs.326

It was really hard when he first started taking trips, whatwill. I'm just used to it now, thankfully! He is an operations manager for a construction company that pumps foam under roads and in pipes. It's a green product that lasts longer than concrete repair and costs much less for cities. He mostly works with city engineers and city planners and bids jobs/contracts nation wide.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I wish OH would go somewhere for a week. Give me a chance to miss him a little and to clean this place up without his messing it up and without his telling me "leave it, I'll do it" when what he really means is "leave it, I'll do it, poorly, one day, but not today, and likely not this week." :/


----------



## MommaBarry

Your probably right whatwill. I should be doing some nesting, but im feeling rather lazy today.

My OH works for a railroad salvaging company. They recycle old railroad tracks, and then send them back out, as well as repair tracks so that new ones don't have to be made (green job like Mrs OH)I remember when he got this job they said it was not traveling. The first day he started they told him to go home and pack, he was leaving for South Dakota in a few hours because of an emergency with a shipment :cry: It was the first time we had ever been apart.
It was horrible being apart for the first few months, (especially TTC) and when he was home he was working nights. But now im used to the trips and dont mind them as much. Just not ATM while im about to pop! I know once the LO gets here and he has to leave us for the first time I will be a wreck!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

Oh bless that sounds so familiar. You think awww that's sweet they say leave it and they literally mean leave it lol 

Mrs - that's sounds like an interesting job, explains why he goes away.


----------



## MommaBarry

oh_so_blessed said:


> I wish OH would go somewhere for a week. Give me a chance to miss him a little and to clean this place up without his messing it up and without his telling me "leave it, I'll do it" when what he really means is "leave it, I'll do it, poorly, one day, but not today, and likely not this week." :/

I sooo get what your saying. I will ask OH to do the dishes. Come back and they are mostly done but a few. He says "they need to soak" which translates to "they will still be there tomorrow and you will get fed up and do them" :haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

lol sounds like you all have :bodyb: men like the diet coke advert!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hi ladies, 

I had asked a question on the forum and got some links I've followed and I remember a few of you were looking at slings so thought I should post this up. Doesn't look like these are recommended, particularly if it causes baby's legs to be stretched. Take a look here: 

https://www.hipdysplasia.org/Develo...tion/Baby-Carriers-Seats-and-Other-Equipment/

I ended up getting the Beco Gemini as a gift, which is so lovely. I am still a bit nerves about using it, but will figure it out. In any case, be mindful with the leg positioning on the slings. Looks like might be better off with an ergonomic carrier or a wrap where you can froggy them at least. 

I'm also glad to have found this, it seems relevant for swaddling, too, to be sure baby's legs are free to fold naturally not bound together. I guess this is why swaddling goes in and out of fashion.


----------



## MommaBarry

whatwillbex said:


> lol sounds like you all have :bodyb: men like the diet coke advert!

Oh yes :winkwink:

I always tease OH that he has the body of a greek god and the hair to match (im so not kidding) and thats why all the little girl chase him around (not kidding about that either :growlmad: )


----------



## Mrs.326

I agree, MommaB... the first time he leaves after LO arrives will be a true test! Not sure how I'll handle that....

Thanks for sharing that article oh_so! I have always thought it was the other way around!


----------



## Mrs.326

whatwillbex said:


> lol sounds like you all have :bodyb: men like the diet coke advert!

LOL! Manly for sure... he has his "metro moments" though :) He's a typical "baseball player" if that makes any sense... I dig it ;)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> I agree, MommaB... the first time he leaves after LO arrives will be a true test! Not sure how I'll handle that....
> 
> Thanks for sharing that article oh_so! I have always thought it was the other way around!

Me, too. I was worried about separating baby's legs and wondering if a sling would be better, but we didn't want a sling because all the weight is on one shoulder which would be hard on us. Now I feel more at ease about legs-out. :)


----------



## Wandering

Oh my god I was just walking (okay waddling) down the street and some man shouted 'Want another pie love?' at me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The bloody cheek of it! I mean, who actually does that. Urgh! What a prick! He wasnt exactly slim himself :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## SpringerS

I have a stretchy wrap and a ring sling bought for this little guy. I love carrying babies in a stretchy wrap and am anticipating having him in there a lot in the first few months. I plan to breastfeed so between the sling and the nursing tops I've bought I won't be flashing my nipples too much at our visitors. I'll also use it if we are visiting people or going on short walks. But I'll be able to be handsfree and relatively mobile once we get the hang of feeding.

The ring sling will be used more when we are out with the pram. It will fold up small in the changing bag and is quick to put on and take off. If we go to a cafe or restaurant and I need to feed him he can go in the sling and the overhanging part of the sling can go around us like a shawl for privacy. And I'll have at least one hand free to eat with. That's the plan anyway, baby might have other ideas when he gets here. :)

My husband also wants to get an Ergo carrier as they are much more 'manly' than wrap/sling. He says he's happy to wear a sling around the house but if we are going out he wants something structured rather than something that makes him look like a big hippy (his words).


----------



## whatwillbex

Oh my.... what a tool. My neighbour says this to me every time I bump into him he is also a tool! lol He thinks he is funny, wahooo my sides have spilt! :grr:


----------



## SarahDiener

So MAD! Just lost my whole post !!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Firstly I was saying my DH is a professor (temporary atm) and goes to places for giving talks and doing research. 

Then... oh forget it :(

And you're right Oh_so, good call. You can also post a photo of you LO in a sling/wrap and put it on the natural parenting page. They will let you know if baby is positioned right!


----------



## SarahDiener

What a dickhead, Wandering! ugh!

Yeah my DH is the same Springer, I got him a carrier so he can look less hippie


----------



## 1eighty

Wandering (and any ladies who get that shouted at them), best response to the question "Want another pie, love?" is "Why? Will it make your dick bigger?" :rofl:


----------



## whatwillbex

1 eighty love the response:rofl: but I have to live next door to the tool not sure if it would go down too well. ha ha


----------



## destynibaby

a few of the ladies who were a little bit ahead of me when i got into 2nd trimester are starting to have their babies! Its soooo exciting to see someone i feel like i know have their LO. Ive followed their posts, seen their bumps grow and finally get to see their precious bundles. ahhhh! (you can tell i dont know too many pregnant people lol)


----------



## SarahDiener

That's exciting!! I should start checking out third tri again...


----------



## SpringerS

SarahDiener said:


> Yeah my DH is the same Springer, I got him a carrier so he can look less hippie

I think most men are like that. Especially as they don't have to worry about which type of carrier is the easiest to breastfeed in.


----------



## Mrs.326

WHOA! I can't believe those men have the nerve to say that to a pregnant woman! What jerks! I think 1eighty's response is absolutely perfect ;)


----------



## SarahDiener

Mmm home made pizza :) Now I'm all sleepy ...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

In a piss mood today. Sent OH to the market for "coconut milk" he asked something, and I said "no, the one we always buy in a can and drink". He comes back with a glass bottle of coconut puree because I didn't correctly say "coconut water". ugh! Plus, I have a sore throat so asked him to get me some lemon soup. They didn't have any so he called and said they had cream soup and tomato, I said "neither". He comes back with ginger soup from a box, along with several ginger drinks and everything but the damned coconut water. I can't eat ginger as it gives me heartburn, not only that but with a sore throat it burns. He refused to go back out. Too "busy" with his maths. Yeah, right. If I could see his screen I'll bet it's Reddit or Facebook. Hate him today. Want nothing to do with him. So angry and I know 100% that it's not a normal response and I'm being emotional, but I'm just angry anyway. Wish I was at work!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

:hug:

Totally feeling you. I told DH yesterday that I love him, but I didn't like him at all!!!! Hormones???? Who?????! Me?!!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Ugh I hate it when that happens. I try to never say I love you unless I really mean it. Sometimes they've pissed you off, or you're in a bad mood and you just don't feel it, but it'd be really obvious if you didn't say it back :dohh:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

He looks over me and smiles and I look back with a serious look on my face and the feeling that I'd like to punch him. I hope this passes soon.


----------



## Beankeeper

Haven't had my nap yet, I'm still feeling very sleepy so not very chatty today... :hugs: to all that need virtual hugs, sounds like the hormones are strong today, and many men are being dickheads!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahaha. Sarah, I actually told him "I love you, but I don't like you at all"

I have also been known to say "I love you, but we aren't friends today"


----------



## Mrs.326

I say the same thing to my DH, WTB... If he knows I'm mad at him he'll say "you don't love me very much right now, do you?" to which I usually answer "I love you all the time, but right now I don't like you"... unless I'm _really_ angry, then I'll just say "no" :haha: (but of course, I always love him...)


----------



## SarahDiener

Me too, WTB!!


----------



## phineas

Hey girls :) hugs to those who wanna throw there oh's out the window lol mines safe tonight thank god, not in the mood to be mad lol 

On the work front my oh's a farmer! A constant job meaning he very rarely gets time off but on a nicer side if I go into labour on the road, hell know what to do lol he is very manly tho and has long hair and hairy chest (yummy lol) he's a real charmer tho and can get ppl swooning outta his hands ha! 

I'm just home from dropping DS to my parents for the weekend, house always seems so quiet without him! Was so raging tho he musta been scratching his ezcema in his sleep and it was cut and bleeding all behind his ear! So glad I noticed it before he left so I could grab his cream :(


----------



## 1eighty

Instant cheerer-upper: Google Image search for "baby golden snub nosed monkey" :D


----------



## 1eighty

Oh! My first ever midwife appt is in 10 days!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hi ladies, just woke from a 3 hour nap. My throat still hurts and I'm stuffy and have post-nasal drip. I'm less mad at OH on the bright side.... though this house is in shambles. :(


----------



## 1eighty

Awwwww, hugs hun :(


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks! I really want some thin stock-based soup. OH has not been very accommodating, and clearly doesn't remember what it's like to have a sore throat (um, spicy ginger drink, yeah, great idea. :/) ... then he asks me again "what can I make you?" To which I reply "I want soup, that is all I want, soup." and the conversation ends because we don't have soup. Offer to go get me soup, jerk! grrr!


----------



## Beankeeper

Our flat is really messy too, I wish DH would hurry up & build our chest of drawers so I can put stuff away! We've got piles of nappies & wipes and bags of clothes & blankets that need a home. I might have to build it myself if I can manage, it's pretty heavy though.


----------



## skweek35

1eighty - that is just the cutest pic ever!!! :aww:!!! 

I can so understand what some are saying! I also go through days I can very happily slap my OH silly! The other day he was just not being very understanding or sympathetic! He told his mother the house has been a mess since I moved in. I was ready to walk out after just that one incident! 
We are usually a very easy going couple so for me to feel that cross with him is something BIG!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Omg I am finally catching up. Horrible day today, busy work stuff and I am still dead tired from last night's adventures in the bathroom. I really hope it was just a random, one-time thing, because if I all of a sudden get 3rd trimester morning sickness, I am going to be......... hospitalized as a mental case, really.

oh_so, I hope you feel better soon.

I ate tomato soup for lunch, followed by a small bun with butter and marmelade. Oh well. Lol. I have to figure out some dinner, for sure, but at this point, I am just horribly scared everthing will make me sick tonight again. Argh.


We have a ring sling for the little guy. My husband can't carry the baby, so it doesn't matter that it's not too manly, I suppose!


----------



## SpringerS

Rhetorical question ladies. Leaving aside the ethical concerns some people may have, how much would you have to be paid to be a gestational surrogate for someone? Ie, carry a baby to term that was not your biological child. I was just watching a tv show where someone agreed to do it for £15k and I can't get my head around that at all. I also recently read a book where someone was a surrogate for $50k (about £30k). Based on my experience of 7 months of pregnancy I can't understand how anyone would do it for so little. If I was doing it as a 'job' I think I'd have to be earning about 10 times that to justify how horrible it would be if you didn't completely love the baby and the risks that come with pregnancy and birth. 

I have a lot of respect for surrogates and they are doing a really nice thing for people but I really and truly don't understand how they can go through so much for so little reward. (That said I fully understand how someone would do it for a loved one, even for no money. It's just the whole advertising yourself to do it for a stranger that I'm talking about.)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, Jaz, I hope this is a one-time sickness for you. Booo to nausea. I was one of the lucky ones, didn't get morning sickness. Funny because I'm the most susceptible person to being ill on drives and on fair rides, etc, so I thought for sure I'd end up sick but thankfully didn't. I'm paying the price now in discomfort, though. I'm huge, way bigger than a lot of full-termers on the site, and it's really uncomfy. I also get a little dizzy standing now. I can't believe I could have up to 9 weeks left. Please let it be 6!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SpringerS said:


> Rhetorical question ladies. Leaving aside the ethical concerns some people may have, how much would you have to be paid to be a gestational surrogate for someone? Ie, carry a baby to term that was not your biological child. I was just watching a tv show where someone agreed to do it for £15k and I can't get my head around that at all. I also recently read a book where someone was a surrogate for $50k (about £30k). Based on my experience of 7 months of pregnancy I can't understand how anyone would do it for so little. If I was doing it as a 'job' I think I'd have to be earning about 10 times that to justify how horrible it would be if you didn't completely love the baby and the risks that come with pregnancy and birth.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for surrogates and they are doing a really nice thing for people but I really and truly don't understand how they can go through so much for so little reward. (That said I fully understand how someone would do it for a loved one, even for no money. It's just the whole advertising yourself to do it for a stranger that I'm talking about.)

I think it takes a certain person. I would avoid this as much as possible because when you say "if you didn't completely love the baby" I think that is impossible. Even if it isn't yours your nurturing it and it's growing in you and it's part of you for a long time that you feel and interact with. I think it would be emotionally very trying. So, the point is moot because if I ever did this it would have only been for family, so the payment would not be part of the concern. I'd just have to have them cover a year off of work in case of emotional damage at the end. First, though, I'd suggest they find one of these people doing it for $50k.


----------



## skweek35

Springer - I think it is a labour of love and wanting to fulfill someones unattainable dream of becoming a mother. A close friend of mine (South African) was a surrogate for a (German)couple - gosh must be about 2 years ago. I have no idea how much she was paid for carrying the baby for them. I do know that she loves being pregnant and would do it again. 
She always insists that the baby is fully the couples and not in any way going to have her genes. She already has 2 children of her own and has a very supportive husband. 
The last couple she carried for, the wife was unfortunately not able to carry a fetus further than 6 weeks due to various hormonal and uterine issues. 
As to advertising - I have no idea how the couple found my friend or vice versa.


----------



## Jazavac

I couldn't do it at all. I also have no clue what the right price would be. I am fairly sure some people do it because they really are special and to them, I assume, the money is the least important thing. Some do it for money, I'd assume.

The reason I couldn't do it is not ethical at all, it's just that I'm more than certain I wouldn't be able to deliver a baby and give it away, regardless of 'whose' it really is.


----------



## Beankeeper

The whole concept of surrogacy is pretty alien to me. I'm not for or against it, I know that I could not do it myself, but I'm not judging those who do, I just find it a bizarre idea. I don't think it's even legal in the uk though?


----------



## phineas

I just asked oh would he allow me to do this! I've always said if I was asked, especially by family, I would do it in a heartbeat. Ye I've found pregnancy hard this time, but I know I could help a couple have a baby if asked! I do think I'd like to have contact with the child and be known as aunty though. I wouldn't be able to not know the child as they grow up! I don't mean every day etc just as if it was a friends child I'd see occassionallu! I don't think I'd need a lot of money either really, less if it was family!


----------



## SpringerS

Beankeeper said:


> The whole concept of surrogacy is pretty alien to me. I'm not for or against it, I know that I could not do it myself, but I'm not judging those who do, I just find it a bizarre idea. I don't think it's even legal in the uk though?

It's legal it's just that there is no legal recognition of it. So the woman who gives birth to the baby is legally considered to be the mother. If she is unmarried the father is considered the father but the biological mother isn't considered anything at all. The birth 'mother' then has to legally terminate her legal rights to the baby and the father takes custody while his partner the baby's 'step-mother' who is actually the bio-mother adopts it. It's a risky process as if the birth 'mother' has a change of heart before this process is complete, there is no legal protection for the biological mother as she has no recognised status. And if the surrogate is married it's even more complicated. 

In the UK it's also illegal to pay a surrogate for actually carrying the baby, so any payment she gets has to be detailed as expenses. This can run into high 5 figure sums (or higher) if things like lost earnings for the 9 months, extra childcare for her existing children, domestic help in her home, etc are claimed. It's messy but it does happen and there are agencies who help with the process and match couples to surrogates if they don't have a friend/family member who will do it for them


----------



## MommaBarry

So excited!! :happydance: 
Just found out that my 3 best friends from High school are coming to the shower tomorrow!! I havent seen these girls all together in 13 years.

And I sneeked a peek at my registry, and all the major items have been purchased :happydance: All that leaves me with is the bathtub/towels, (provided someone didnt get it and not take it off the registry) bottles and breastpump!! Now I can use that money i've been putting back to order the rocker recliner i've been eyeing for the last few months!!

Eeekk, now im excited for tomorrow to get here!!! :flower:


----------



## destynibaby

To be honest, surrogacy doesnt pay enough for me. Even 50k. I make that in a year. Im gonna be pregnant most of the year anyway so i might as well just go to work. Pregnancy is hard, stressful, and lets not even mention the emotional attachment to a baby thats not even really mine. Kudos to the women that could do it. Im just not one of them


----------



## 1eighty

SpringerS said:


> Rhetorical question ladies. Leaving aside the ethical concerns some people may have, how much would you have to be paid to be a gestational surrogate for someone?

My BFF and I made a pact when we were teens that we'd surrogate for each other if needed. Doesn't sound like a big deal right? Except I was totally against having kids and getting pregnant at that point (and would be til I was 30). I'd still do it for her for free, but she has her two boys and I don't think she'll have trouble conceiving should she wish to again.

I can't give an _exact _figure if I were to be paid to do this by a stranger... but I can give a calculation:

*[clear balance of student loan]+1.2*([18mths wages*]+[refund of all extraneous purchases made due to pregnancy])*

_* If I'm getting paid then I'll take it easy at home for the entire gestation, thanks... If no prior job, then wage to be calculated as £8/hr over 40 hours week._

Now... done a rough calculation, estimating all those factors and the figure I have is approx £75k. For that, I'd come out debt free with a safety net in case I couldn't go back to work for 9 months after the birth for whatever reason.

If there are people out there willing to do it for less, then they weren't students post 1997 :p


I do love the variety of conversation we have here!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hey ladies, random suggestion for the day (I try to suggest this from time to time):

Look back into the TTC, first, and second Tri forums and see if you can give info or encouragement on those boards. It's so important to remember what it took to get this far, and your insight could really help someone out.


----------



## SarahDiener

I saw a little piece on it about one lady who had 7 kids of her own and then 1 surrogate. She said that the hardest bit was leaving the hospital, she had to see the baby every day after that. But after a few weeks it lessened, until now where it'd just another baby.

Yeah but I'd probably do it for someone in my family. The only problem is, I only have brothers... so it would be carrying my brother's baby... slightly disturbing... :/


----------



## 1eighty

SarahDiener said:


> so it would be carrying my brother's baby...

Just don't say it too loud in public :p remember that episode of Friends?


----------



## phineas

Lol ye id try put it a different way to Sarah! Thank god I've only sisters lol 
Also OT but if u take ur iron in the evening does it mess with ur sleep? I took it at 5 yest and was still bouncing in the room at 3 this morning! 

Momma enjoy ur shower, hope uve a fab time :D


----------



## SarahDiener

Hmmm, I don't think it should mess with your sleep. Maybe you just were so low in iron that your body was over excited about getting some? :) It can mess with your belly though. Also you want to take it at a time you're not eating, so maybe right before bed or just before you get up (and then wait 30mins before breakfast). BEcause calcium and magnesium and caffeine interfere with absorption. :flower:


----------



## Beankeeper

I would like to encourage the TTC girls, but I identify more with the long term girls, and they don't always like to hear another success story, because it hasn't happened for them yet. Particularly as our LO was conceived naturally & some of them are still struggling after having had treatment. I think with long term TTC, once you're pregnant, your out the club.


----------



## skweek35

I, too, just love the variety of conver on here!! So easily flit from surrogacy to iron to goodness knows what next. 

I suspect I am having my surprise baby shower today. Not sure why I think its today just an inkling. My mom is fetching me at about 11am - to go shopping for her outfit for my wedding next April. I keep telling her its too early to be looking, she needs to wait till at least November when all the wedding stuff comes out again, but there is no telling my mother!! I will try make the most of the 'shopping' trip if that's what it really is. I do need to get a few bits and bobs for the hospital bag before I can finish packing that. 

Other than that we are waiting for the furniture to be delivered. Have cleared most of the toot from the room. What is left in there needs to stay in there for now. 

I had a lovely neck and back massage last night! I soooo needed it! Will most likely book another one for 2 weeks time again! My back and neck is really suffering!


----------



## Beankeeper

Ooh, hope you have a fun day baby showering or shopping, whatever it turns out to be! 

I wasn't really expecting a baby shower, but when one of my bfs was pregnant 2 years ago we (another BF & I) threw her a surprise baby sprinkle, and I'm pretty sure it's not gonna happen for me as we're running low on weekends. I wasn't really that bothered before but it was my DH who pointed it out & has also noticed they haven't been great at getting in touch or meeting up either. 
I am meeting up with 1 of them tomorrow, but it was me that initiated it & only after several unanswered texts. Sigh, I hate it when friends drift apart...


----------



## skweek35

:wohoo: furniture arrived!!! but its all still boxed up. DF is busy clearing his desk (thats in the lounge) another indication that said baby shower might actually be here! hhhmmm I'm soo suspicious!! 
Hoping he gets round to building the furniture while I'm out 'shopping'. 
teehee 
Now just waiting for mom to fetch me.


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, yayyyyy! I hope it's a god day;)


----------



## phineas

Thanks Sarah! Tbh it could just be cause DS is away and I always find it harder to sleep when he's not here! But wow I was wired lol 

Bean I only ventured over there once and I could see straight away that the atmosphere can be very hostile towards preg girls. I'm not saying at the time their feelings aren't justified, but I do think ppl forget that just cause ur preg now, doesn't mean u had an easy time. And that's part of ur journey too! 

Sk yay for furniture... And oh's who put it together lol! I hope u get a baby shower today.. If not enjoy ur shopping :) although if that was my ma it wouldn't be unusual for her to go shopping this early ha! 

Bean I too have lost many friends over the years! I sometimes wonder if it's me, but I'm actually a very easy going person, and although I don't go out often to pubs I do enjoy a good catch up etc! I've just kept in touch with as many as poss and realised it takes to ta make a friendship work! Although I do have a few friends who I can go months without talking to, and the next time it's like we never left each other!


----------



## Beankeeper

phineas said:


> Thanks Sarah! Tbh it could just be cause DS is away and I always find it harder to sleep when he's not here! But wow I was wired lol
> 
> Bean I only ventured over there once and I could see straight away that the atmosphere can be very hostile towards preg girls. I'm not saying at the time their feelings aren't justified, but I do think ppl forget that just cause ur preg now, doesn't mean u had an easy time. And that's part of ur journey too!
> 
> Sk yay for furniture... And oh's who put it together lol! I hope u get a baby shower today.. If not enjoy ur shopping :) although if that was my ma it wouldn't be unusual for her to go shopping this early ha!
> 
> Bean I too have lost many friends over the years! I sometimes wonder if it's me, but I'm actually a very easy going person, and although I don't go out often to pubs I do enjoy a good catch up etc! I've just kept in touch with as many as poss and realised it takes to ta make a friendship work! Although I do have a few friends who I can go months without talking to, and the next time it's like we never left each other!

Yeah, LTTTC is just a tough place to be mentally. I never totally got to the bitter stage, I had some dark times though, every time AF showed up I would just cry! But I just figured I could dwell on it, or I could try & be productive. That's why I was planning on studying, I thought if I could get myself a good career then we would be a good candidates for adoption. But this LO had other plans :happydance:

Yeah, your right, it does take 2. I think I'm just feeling a bit needy at the mo :haha: These 2 would fall into the category of friends I can go for months without seeing & then we just pick up where we left off, but it would be nice to see them more. Hey ho...


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I get how it can be really hard to see someone preg when you aren't even with LTTTC, but never hurts to browse the forums to see if you have any answers for questions that have been raised. I'm not saying to throw it in folks faces, but there are so many forums for TTC you are bound to know something another person would like to know. If you think your input would be poorly received on LTTC specifically, check out the normal TTC, assisted conception, or whichever other group you can also identify with (ie TTC after a loss, etc).


----------



## 1eighty

People come into your life for a reason, a season, or a lifetime. When you are friends with someone, there comes a point when you have to resign yourself to the fact that maybe they're not "lifetime" material, but "season" or "reason" instead. Everything happens for a reason, every friendship brings with it lessons and experiences unique to that relationship. If it falls apart... it wasn't meant to stand the test of time. Some that do last a while really oughtn't, and that is more of a shame as one or both parties can end up cynical and jaded.


Just my 2c :)


----------



## MommaBarry

So I was just browsing the first tri thread.....WOW we have come along way.

Remember our first convos on here about not feeling pregnant one day to the next, or our BBs and how miserable they were in the begining, freaking out because of implantion bleeding? 

Im happy we are now at the end of the road and our concerns are making sure we cook just a wee bit longer! 

What do you think ladies. Do you think first tri or third tri is scarier?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm going to say first is scarier. While it can be terrifying to come to grips with the reality of perhaps having a preemie or just having LO actually coming home, first Tri is terrifying because problems there are more likely to lead to angel babies.


----------



## MommaBarry

Although there are alot of things that can go wrong in this stage of the game with preemies, the cord, and baby just making it out breathing, I also think first tri is way more scary!!! 
I was a POAS addict for weeks!!! I think I took 12 test before I believed it actually had happend :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

Hmm, I think the whole thing has been pretty scary! Probably 1st is the scariest though, and the beginning if 2nd, as you don't have the kicks for reassurance. I might have to have a nosey at the old thread too


----------



## Jazavac

I think the whole journey is, in a way, pretty damn scary. I am, however, more scared now than I was back then. It's hard to explain, but I'll try. In the first tri, and I found out I was pregnant right away, as we were one of those TTC couples who were, to put it that way, not really expected to get pregnant at all (both have an infertility diagnosis and the cycle we got our BFP, I was scheduling our first IUI), I was actually reasonably relaxed, simply because I kind of expected the little bean to stick around. :shrug: He showed up against pretty much any and all odds, so I kind of believed that he just had to have been made out of 'quality material' to put it that way (our SA was crap and so is my ovarian reserve). So I guess the right sperm, there, really did meet the right egg.

And then he stuck around. 

At the same time, now I'm a lot more worried because the little guy is nearly cooked and could make an appearance any time. During the 2nd tri, I was worried because he could have done it, too, but with next to no chance to make it, once he's out. Etc. Right now I'm focused on avoiding early labour and, of course, all the unknown genetic issues that we may, or may not encounter once he's here. 

At the same time, while _absolutely_ not trying to belittle anyone's experience and pain, the reason why *I* I am more worried and scared now, than I was in the first trimester, is the fact that this baby we're expecting now has a name, a face that we know, too, and the only way to get him out (not just now, of course, but for a while), would be to give birth. So no matter what, I'd get to see him, meet him and overall I think I'd freaking just die if something would go wrong. I'm by no means saying that early miscarriages don't compare; I've just never had any, so I have to speak from my own point of view and my own experiences, is all.


----------



## Jazavac

Speaking of tests, I think it's safe to say I have over 30 of them. For shits and giggles, let me just go take a picture of the box, really.


----------



## Jazavac

Here are my tests. I counted. Exactly 30. In the little baggy are all the OPK+ tests I ended up saving, from the TTC months.

https://i.imgur.com/4V8Ta.jpg


----------



## SarahDiener

I took one test, it showed up within 10 seconds and it was darker than the other line! LOL!

I was more scared of losing the baby in first, but I think it would be even harder to lose it now. I don't think anything bad with happen with this one (touch wood, fingers crossed!), but like Jaz says, it's MY BABY now!


----------



## phineas

I honestly don't know which is scarier personally tbh! I was lucky in that I had no problems in ttc/first tri! I came off implanon in the end of oct and once I started Oing and listening to my body we caught technically my 5 th month off bc but only my second proper cycle! I had sickness and tiredness that tbh I didn't care if they went one day... I was just glad of the break ha and I started feeling baby kick from middle of week 10, daily. So for me personally first tri wasn't scary.

But doesn't mean I don't realise it's like that for everyone. So for the majority of ppl first tri is scary but for me, I'm more scared now! I worry I'm not worried enough that I can get me and baby through the next 9 weeks, but I'm finding this time scarier than I did with DS! 
I still venture to second tri a lot, but first tri only occassionally, only because I didn't have problems/wasn't scared much, so I don't wanna say the wrong thing and make some one else's fears seem insignificant, when to them they really r a worry! Dunno if that makes sense ha!


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW Jaz.... I bow down to the queen of POAS!!!!!

Gosh you ladies are right. This is my baby and she has a name and a face and I believe she already has a little personality to her. It would be devastating if anything was to happen now vs in first tri when it was more just a dream than a reality.


----------



## destynibaby

i have the worst ear ache in the world. i had it once before in first trimester, but it went away within a few days and then i wasnt even taken any pain reliever.
Now its back.. with a vegeance. my ear hurts, the left side of my face hurts all the way down to my neck. im not sure if its pregnancy related or what. but my god its painful.
ive had it for about 2 1/2 days now and ive been taking 500 mg tylenol which doesnt seem to be working anymore. if it doesnt seem like its getting better by 5pm when i get off work, im gonna go to the emergency room. maybe they will have something stronger i can take thats still safe while pregnant.
anyone have any experience... or know anything?


----------



## Beankeeper

Yeah, I kind of agree with that. In 1st tri I was in shock! :haha: I don't know if I really let myself believe that I was having a baby for a long while. I had my BFP at 6+5 and then started bleeding at 6+6, and then didn't get reassurance until 7+3. Even after that it seemed too good to be true (we were TTC/NTNP for almost 3 years).

Now there's definitely no doubt that there's a baby in there, and of course we've been getting all prepared for our LOs. I don't think I could cope with losing my LO now.
I know a girl who lost her LO at full term back in January. It scares me quite a lot.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> Hmmm, I don't think it should mess with your sleep. Maybe you just were so low in iron that your body was over excited about getting some? :) It can mess with your belly though. Also you want to take it at a time you're not eating, so maybe right before bed or just before you get up (and then wait 30mins before breakfast). BEcause calcium and magnesium and caffeine interfere with absorption. :flower:

Yes, this is exactly why I take mine directly before bed. At that point I've not eaten anything substantial for a little bit. So weird that all these things interfere yet they sell prenatals with everything in them. What jerks! 

My prenatal does not have Cal/mag, I just try to get lots of milk in for calcium/D during the day and I take a random mag supplement some days but not all. I take the iron a few times a week at night, particularly if I have eaten no meat that day, and the prenatal a couple times a week at night in case I'm deficient anything.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I think the whole journey is, in a way, pretty damn scary. I am, however, more scared now than I was back then. It's hard to explain, but I'll try. In the first tri, and I found out I was pregnant right away, as we were one of those TTC couples who were, to put it that way, not really expected to get pregnant at all (both have an infertility diagnosis and the cycle we got our BFP, I was scheduling our first IUI), I was actually reasonably relaxed, simply because I kind of expected the little bean to stick around. :shrug: He showed up against pretty much any and all odds, so I kind of believed that he just had to have been made out of 'quality material' to put it that way (our SA was crap and so is my ovarian reserve). So I guess the right sperm, there, really did meet the right egg.
> 
> And then he stuck around.
> 
> At the same time, now I'm a lot more worried because the little guy is nearly cooked and could make an appearance any time. During the 2nd tri, I was worried because he could have done it, too, but with next to no chance to make it, once he's out. Etc. Right now I'm focused on avoiding early labour and, of course, all the unknown genetic issues that we may, or may not encounter once he's here.
> 
> At the same time, while _absolutely_ not trying to belittle anyone's experience and pain, the reason why *I* I am more worried and scared now, than I was in the first trimester, is the fact that this baby we're expecting now has a name, a face that we know, too, and the only way to get him out (not just now, of course, but for a while), would be to give birth. So no matter what, I'd get to see him, meet him and overall I think I'd freaking just die if something would go wrong. I'm by no means saying that early miscarriages don't compare; I've just never had any, so I have to speak from my own point of view and my own experiences, is all.

Oh, Jaz, I'm with you all the way here. The least scary time for me was from when I started feeling him up to now. Now that I've had some contractions and such I've been a little worried again about all the little things that can go wrong in labor, etc. And, he's so precious to me now. I know him. He plays games with daddy, makes big stretches, is always active- he's part of me now, I could never let him go. I think I'd die if anything happened now. In the first tri I was freaking out because I never believed I was having a baby and so always thought something horrid had happened to him and had no confirmation of movement, etc. But I think it would be much worse to lose him now. He's a little person that could survive if he came out, not just my little jelly bean anymore. 

Ouf, I hate this topic. :(


----------



## phineas

Destniybaby my mam swears by putting a bit of olive oil on a cotton ball in ur ear! Dunno what it does etc but she always swears it works! Hopefully u get some relief tho! 

I dunno if it was them tabs or what but I'm wired... Exhausted cause of the lil sleep I did get...but yet I can't seem to rest! I'm also looking for summat to eat but haven't a clue what I want! Blah! One of them days! Have to meet oh to give him work stuff so might go to a few shops for a look to get me out in the air for an hour!


----------



## skweek35

Well, I'm finally home from the shopping trip followed by - as I suspected - my baby shower! It was great!! a few old and new friends as well as my MIL and SIL with her son! Was really glad seeing my old friends of which I haven't seen in almost 2 years! 
I was horribly spoiled! 
But right now I am absolutely shattered!! Going to see how long I can keep my eyes open before I crash!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Skweek - I'm glad you had a good day and enjoyed your shower. What goodies did you receive? 

Destiny - I also heard that olive oil can help with earaches. I hope it disappears soon for you :) 

I washed, dried and put away my first lot of baby clothes today :D I'm sure i wont be feeling as happy about doing it once LO is here, i'm sure my machine will be on constantly lol 

xx


----------



## destynibaby

phineas said:


> Destniybaby my mam swears by putting a bit of olive oil on a cotton ball in ur ear! Dunno what it does etc but she always swears it works! Hopefully u get some relief tho!

for the hell of it.. i tried it and even though its still hurting.. its not a throbbing, shooting pain in which i feel i need to go to the emergency room. Its just a dull ache thats annoying but isnt too painful. it just feels like the pain is gonna taper off soon.
Thank you soooooo much!!:happydance:


----------



## phineas

Hmmm maybe I should listen to my mammy more lol I've never even tried it myself haha but sec she hears ear ache this is what she says! Glad it helped though there really is nothing worse than sore teeth or ears!

Sk woohoo for 'surprise' baby showers! Say ur exhausted tho! 

Pfft I'm over these hormones! Just had another meltdown! Wtf is wrong with me! Feel like I've went from oh and I never fighting to walking on egg shells cause I know I could flip at him! I give up... Locking myself in the spare room until I've to collect DS! This is seriously doing my brain in! He's no saint either so I know it's not just all me... But a lotta it is preg me stuff! 

Baby u better be here 40 weeks exactly if not a week earlier, cause if not me and daddy mightn't even be talking!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> Hmmm maybe I should listen to my mammy more lol I've never even tried it myself haha but sec she hears ear ache this is what she says! Glad it helped though there really is nothing worse than sore teeth or ears!
> 
> Sk woohoo for 'surprise' baby showers! Say ur exhausted tho!
> 
> Pfft I'm over these hormones! Just had another meltdown! Wtf is wrong with me! Feel like I've went from oh and I never fighting to walking on egg shells cause I know I could flip at him! I give up... Locking myself in the spare room until I've to collect DS! This is seriously doing my brain in! He's no saint either so I know it's not just all me... But a lotta it is preg me stuff!
> 
> Baby u better be here 40 weeks exactly if not a week earlier, cause if not me and daddy mightn't even be talking!

:hugs: I hope you feel better. I know how it is with the hormones. They are really raging right now for me, too. I feel just generally angry. And, I don't want to clean the house because I'm tired and I know it will make me angrier at OH. But, if I leave it I can't trust he'll do it. idk what time he'll even be home today. I'm so sick of living in a pit. And, on top of it, I'm sick with a head cold. I just want to strangle him for leaving me in this disaster whilst sick. Not to mention pregnant and giant. 

Then he said I should take off from work early, but at the same time says his financial situation is "not good". So, wtf, should I not take off then? I am scrambled. I don't think I can work 7 more weeks! I don't even want to work 2 more weeks, honestly.


----------



## 1eighty

15 hours, 27 minutes...


----------



## phineas

Oh so I honestly feel grand all day... Then he comes in, can say summat in an off way/ or just summat in general and I just can't be arsed to listen to it! What's worse is it's like he said he didn't say anything bad... He doesn't need to, his tone says it all! I honestly just wish he'd say 'babe, shut up and give me a cuddlr' like he's doing until like 27 weeks! Since then i think he might find it easier if I'm in the spare room, he doesn't have to try read my moods! Uggghhh! 

As for ur oh, the cleaning wouldn't bother me as I'm the SAHM but I know it's him who's home more often for ye, so I can see why ur annoyed! Then being sick makes it worse, cause u truly can't get the energy to be arsed to do anything! Hope we can both last the next few weeks without killing them!


----------



## Wandering

MommaBarry said:


> So I was just browsing the first tri thread.....WOW we have come along way.
> 
> Remember our first convos on here about not feeling pregnant one day to the next, or our BBs and how miserable they were in the begining, freaking out because of implantion bleeding?
> 
> Im happy we are now at the end of the road and our concerns are making sure we cook just a wee bit longer!
> 
> What do you think ladies. Do you think first tri or third tri is scarier?

I'd definately say first tri was more of a worry, just because the chances of something happening are so much higher. Infact I dont think I genuinely let myself believe I was going to have a baby until I had my 18 week scan. However (and this is just my opinion and like Jaz said not to undermine anyone who'se gone through a first tri miscarriage at all because it is an absolutely devestating thing to go through) but i think it would be ten thousand million billion times harder to lose a baby now than in first tri. It literally doesnt bare thinking about :/ Its something I dont think I'd be able to get over.

But enough of that depressing topic...! 

I was thinking today actually about how I hope everyone from this thread stays in contact after our LO's are born. Id love to keep informed of how everyone's doing and what everyones LO's are up to as they grow older. We should definitely keep this thread going afterwards! :)


----------



## 1eighty

Wandering said:


> I was thinking today actually about how I hope everyone from this thread stays in contact after our LO's are born. Id love to keep informed of how everyone's doing and what everyones LO's are up to as they grow older. We should definitely keep this thread going afterwards! :)

Agree!

Though I am TERRIBLE at keeping in touch. That's why I love Facebook so much - even people I've not spoken to in a while I can keep up with through the occasional "like" or "share" or "poke" etc. I know news from my cousin in Paphos before her parents (and therefore mine) know, I can tell lots of people something in a few words or a picture, and I feel kinda chuffed with myself for being able to stay connected with folks I'd otherwise have drifted from. :blush:


----------



## 1eighty

Anyone heard from lillio? Worried about her :( Won't see the boards again til late Tuesday night as we're travelling back to the UK (leaving in 20 mins).

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hope all those with raging hormones (suppose that all of use) find their happy medium sometime (hopefully before babies are born). Having to walk on egg shells is no fun esp when we are the ones who are so short tempered at the mo. 

Yes yesterday was my baby shower - spoiled with lots of gift cards and money, as well as a few pieces of clothing and toiletries. Will post a few pics as soon as I get them from everyone. 
I have asked DF if we can put the furniture together today. I really want the room finished now. This does however mean that I will need to do the ironing today too. Busy day ahead of me then. 
Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Wandering

1eighty said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking today actually about how I hope everyone from this thread stays in contact after our LO's are born. Id love to keep informed of how everyone's doing and what everyones LO's are up to as they grow older. We should definitely keep this thread going afterwards! :)
> 
> Agree!
> 
> Though I am TERRIBLE at keeping in touch. That's why I love Facebook so much - even people I've not spoken to in a while I can keep up with through the occasional "like" or "share" or "poke" etc. I know news from my cousin in Paphos before her parents (and therefore mine) know, I can tell lots of people something in a few words or a picture, and I feel kinda chuffed with myself for being able to stay connected with folks I'd otherwise have drifted from. :blush:Click to expand...

Agreed. Facebook is a good way to stay in touch! Havent heard from lillio sorry :( ooh and where abouts in the UK are you moving too?

Glad you got spoiled at your baby shower Skweek! :happydance:

Ive just woken up from such a realistic dream where I went in for some monitering of babes heartbeat and ended up having to have an emergency C section. It was crazy! Decided Im going to be prepared and wash all babes newborn clothes today incase something like that does ever happen!


----------



## skweek35

Operation 'Build furniture' commences in 10 ... 9 ... !!


----------



## phineas

Sk really hope I find a medium before then too lol 

Ohh exciting building furniture! And washing clothes wandering! 

Also is any one gonna take Epo and rlt in the coming few weeks? There's some good threads in third tri if u search for them! I never did it with DS tho! Might look into it today at some stage! 

It's my mil's birthday to day so will prob go visit her, and I'm off to collect my car seat and DS lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wandering said:


> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking today actually about how I hope everyone from this thread stays in contact after our LO's are born. Id love to keep informed of how everyone's doing and what everyones LO's are up to as they grow older. We should definitely keep this thread going afterwards! :)
> 
> Agree!
> 
> Though I am TERRIBLE at keeping in touch. That's why I love Facebook so much - even people I've not spoken to in a while I can keep up with through the occasional "like" or "share" or "poke" etc. I know news from my cousin in Paphos before her parents (and therefore mine) know, I can tell lots of people something in a few words or a picture, and I feel kinda chuffed with myself for being able to stay connected with folks I'd otherwise have drifted from. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Facebook is a good way to stay in touch! Havent heard from lillio sorry :( ooh and where abouts in the UK are you moving too?
> 
> Glad you got spoiled at your baby shower Skweek! :happydance:
> 
> Ive just woken up from such a realistic dream where I went in for some monitering of babes heartbeat and ended up having to have an emergency C section. It was crazy! Decided Im going to be prepared and wash all babes newborn clothes today incase something like that does ever happen!Click to expand...

Oh, dear, that's quite a dream. Scary stuff! 

I have also gotten the "get it together" bug most recently. I just placed the order for the last things I need for the hospital bag after having made a final, realistic list of exactly what I want to bring. I didn't see it before yesterday, I figured I could get away with nothing at the hospital, who cares? But all of a sudden it hit me and I had to make the lists and start getting it together. I also built baby's crib yesterday (OH was never going to get to it, it took me 10 minutes. lol!) and unpackaged his mattress and tried on the bedding, etc. All fits and is perfect so it's all to be washed today. Clothes have already been laundered as well. I'll pack these bags next weekend. Can't believe I'm ~33 weeks along. Could have this baby within a month if he comes early. Have to plan for that!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phineas said:


> Sk really hope I find a medium before then too lol
> 
> Ohh exciting building furniture! And washing clothes wandering!
> 
> Also is any one gonna take Epo and rlt in the coming few weeks? There's some good threads in third tri if u search for them! I never did it with DS tho! Might look into it today at some stage!
> 
> It's my mil's birthday to day so will prob go visit her, and I'm off to collect my car seat and DS lol!

Matter of fact, Phin, I ordered both EPO & RRL tea last night from Amazon. Hey, can't hurt. I'm a bit of an herbal skeptic, but figured anything that can possibly make my cervix favorable and my uterine muscles toned and more functional at birth should be given a shot as long as the price is not insane. Are you going to try them, too?


----------



## SarahDiener

I love facebook :D So easy to post photos and just talk about the new babies Imo! Especially when busy :D:happydance:


----------



## phineas

Really not sure bout the tea, cause as it is I detest tea ha but I've heard u can get the tablet form, although they aren't meant to be as effective/take longer to build in ur system? I'd wouldn't mind taking the tabs tho even if that is the case! As for Epo I def am gonna look into these more! 

It can be my bed time reading to night while I'm stuck in the spare room ;) lol 

Glad u got ur cot done too! I've mine here, need to get a mattress tho and new screws to hold it together lol (I didn't expect to be trying for a baby when I gave the screws from my cot to my sis ha!) shouldn't be that hard tho, I still have one or 2 there so should be handy enough getting more! 

31 weeks today for me too! May take a bump pic, feel like I haven't grown much over the last few weeks... NOT complaining tho ha!


----------



## Wandering

oh_so_blessed said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1eighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking today actually about how I hope everyone from this thread stays in contact after our LO's are born. Id love to keep informed of how everyone's doing and what everyones LO's are up to as they grow older. We should definitely keep this thread going afterwards! :)
> 
> Agree!
> 
> Though I am TERRIBLE at keeping in touch. That's why I love Facebook so much - even people I've not spoken to in a while I can keep up with through the occasional "like" or "share" or "poke" etc. I know news from my cousin in Paphos before her parents (and therefore mine) know, I can tell lots of people something in a few words or a picture, and I feel kinda chuffed with myself for being able to stay connected with folks I'd otherwise have drifted from. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Facebook is a good way to stay in touch! Havent heard from lillio sorry :( ooh and where abouts in the UK are you moving too?
> 
> Glad you got spoiled at your baby shower Skweek! :happydance:
> 
> Ive just woken up from such a realistic dream where I went in for some monitering of babes heartbeat and ended up having to have an emergency C section. It was crazy! Decided Im going to be prepared and wash all babes newborn clothes today incase something like that does ever happen!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, dear, that's quite a dream. Scary stuff!
> 
> I have also gotten the "get it together" bug most recently. I just placed the order for the last things I need for the hospital bag after having made a final, realistic list of exactly what I want to bring. I didn't see it before yesterday, I figured I could get away with nothing at the hospital, who cares? But all of a sudden it hit me and I had to make the lists and start getting it together. I also built baby's crib yesterday (OH was never going to get to it, it took me 10 minutes. lol!) and unpackaged his mattress and tried on the bedding, etc. All fits and is perfect so it's all to be washed today. Clothes have already been laundered as well. I'll pack these bags next weekend. Can't believe I'm ~33 weeks along. Could have this baby within a month if he comes early. Have to plan for that!Click to expand...

Im going to do my hospital bag tday! I think its good that we're all getting the 'get it together' bug now so that when it gets to the very last few weeks we can just relax knowing we've done everything and not have to stress or rush around. Thats my plan anyway! 

I think my morning sickness has come back :( Anyone else? Ive felt so sick the last 3 days :(


----------



## SarahDiener

Wandering, I'm thinking mine is back too :/


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I feel for you ladies with morning sickness. I didn't get it 1st tri, so not expecting it now thank goodness. Hoping you are all feeling tip top soon enough! 

Yes, Wandering, it would be nice to relax the last couple of weeks away. Alas, I have a feeling that it won't come to that. lol! 

Phin, I know what you mean. I am a coffee person myself, but I can do tea. I'll probably mix it with mint leaves if the taste is not too pleasant. Might even chill it and drink it as a water replacement. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Jazavac

Blerhg, I just managed to delete a huge post. 
Whatever.

Long story short:
- no m/s in 1st tri, but the baby makes me sick now occasionally
- a friend gave birth yesterday, no warnings at all, in just a few hours. Little girl is 2700g and was born two days short before the 36 mark, so that reminds me to finish my hospital bag, in which I still don't know what all to put
- we have new neighbours, a pile of white-trash college kids and they've lived here since Friday, while managing to annoy us at least 100 times so far. The average number of cars parked all over would be about 10, and there's noise and whatnot all day and all night long. Fuckshit.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Blerhg, I just managed to delete a huge post.
> Whatever.
> 
> Long story short:
> - no m/s in 1st tri, but the baby makes me sick now occasionally
> - a friend gave birth yesterday, no warnings at all, in just a few hours. Little girl is 2700g and was born two days short before the 36 mark, so that reminds me to finish my hospital bag, in which I still don't know what all to put
> - we have new neighbours, a pile of white-trash college kids and they've lived here since Friday, while managing to annoy us at least 100 times so far. The average number of cars parked all over would be about 10, and there's noise and whatnot all day and all night long. Fuckshit.

Heya Jaz, 

sorry to hear about your neighbors. Are there any noise ordinances in your community? 

I had a though, didn't you have that google nexus 7? did you ever try skype video on there? lmk how you like it, still interested in this device for my mom.


----------



## MommaBarry

Morning ladies!!

Made it through the shower yesterday and man oh man, we have no room for all this stuff. We did a diaper raffle and ended up with 20 packs of diapers :happydance: We got all the major items yesterday...car seat, swing, bouncer, co-sleeper, baby bath, as well as 12 blankets, and adorbale snowsuit, and about 56 outfits!! I really dont know what im going to do with all the clothes. The turn out was more than I expected, and this little girl is already more than spoiled. The only thing I have left to buy is my pump, and bottles. 

Oh, and OH mother did NOT play games :happydance: Instead she did 4 raffles and gave the guest prizes, so it was a good time for all. 

The cute thing was, my DS and myself went to my parents for dinner, and when we came home OH had built all the items that needed put together and sorted all the clothes by type and size. I think he is a little excited for Morgan to get here.

I have another shower tomorrow and its suppose to be bigger than the one we had yesterday. I have a feeling we are going to get more clothes and blankets. I told OH we have to move :haha: This apartment fits for us, but this little girl has more stuff than all of us combined and needs her own space.


----------



## SarahDiener

Lovely! So glad your day was good ! Sounds perfect :) 
You're OH is so sweet :D


----------



## WTBmyBFP

How wonderful MommaB!!! Kudos to your OH for being so proactive and excited.


----------



## Beankeeper

Hey ladies, just been catching up! Glad to hear there are some happy mamas after the baby shower antics, and MommaB, so glad your MIL behaved herself! 

Jaz, that sucks having rubbish neighbours, we're fairly lucky with ours, the downstairs neighbours argue loudly sometimes, and the neighbours across the hall have had their moments, but overall our stair is pretty quiet. Are they renting? See if you can find out who their landlord is so you can complain if it gets too much :hugs:

Re EPO & RLT, I think I'm gonna take them, probably not yet though. I don't want to hurry the little one along yet, but maybe at about 34/35 weeks. I think my sister took them & her LO was born at 40+1. 

I just had brunch with one friend & then mocktails with another friend whose just told be that she's expecting in April! I'm so excited for her, especially as she wasn't sure she could have children as she has a medical condition which makes it very difficult, but so far so good at over 10 weeks! :happydance: I'm so happy, especially as we'll get some maternity time off together when her LO arrives!


----------



## SarahDiener

I think we are going to be the annoying neighbours once the LO comes :'( I feel bad about the noise... Our neighbours all live alone and are pretty quiet!

EPO/RTL not sure, I've read some things that discourage it. But :shrugg:. 

That's so cool about your friend!


----------



## phineas

Awh momma glad ur shower went well! Woohoo for getting all ur stuff! 

Bean Awh wow for ur friend! Spec cause she didn't think she would! Good luck to her! ... Although god 10 weeks seems so long ago ha! 

Jaz sorry uve scaldy neighbours. Can u talk to them? Also there is a sticky in third tri bout the hosp bag, it might help u! 

Sarah we kinda r the noisy ones to! Although tbh my neighbours are loud too, and fight ALOT! So maybe were not lol 

Boo for morning sickness tho girls, really hoping mine stays away! Although sorry tmi but even tho my iron tabs say can cause constipation, I've actually started to get regular again and no more runs... Thank the lord! 
Just home from collecting DS! Got my car seat... Woop! But DS is now sick! Just fed him soup, and we're curled on the couch watching home alone 2!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Glad all your girls have had a good day :) 

Momma - Glad you had a lovely shower & got so much stuff! I know the feeling about running out of room, me and OH only live in a 1bed and its slowly filling up with baby items! 

AFM - I re-arranged the front room today to try and make more space, done another load of baby clothes so that's now drying. 
I also found out from my mum that my travel system is being delivered to hers on Friday so she will bring it round to mine at the weekend. I am SOOOOO excited :D :happydance: 

xx


----------



## lillio

Hey girls, just having a wee catch up!

Momma so glad the shower went well, hope tomorrows is as good!

Sorry about the crappy neighbours Jaz, nothing is more irritating!

Phin I bought RLT tablets and EPO from Holland and Barratt last week, gonna leave it a week or two before I start tho!

All those feeling sick I am there with you, it's like 1st tri again... ok so it's not that bad but nausea all day, disgusting taste in mouth and vomiting before bed is all back again!! Grrrr I could cry!! The thought of another 8 weeks of this is making me cry!

Been swollen up like a little fat frog the last few days, tho thankfully I've deflated a bit now. Seeing cardiology on tuesday and midwife on wednesday so I'll be well checked this week!

phew... I am a bit grumpy, f**k off sickness!! A little emotional cos I really wanted to enjoy the last few weeks of it being just DH and I... and our dog lol! We rushed so much to get house finished and nursery finished and new car etc so we could enjoy this time, but all I do now is sit amongst this perfection in a huff cos I feel like warmed up cr*p :(

ignore me lol, hopefully I'll cheer up soon, else I'm taking to my bed for the next 8 weeks to avoid my poor DH divorcing me lol xx


----------



## Jazavac

That's awesome about the shower, MommaB!

There's a house across the street for sale, too, listed at $90k. Seriously, that just means we'll get another set of who-know-whos. Le sigh.

Oh_so, I'll have to give Skype a try. Will let you know as soon as I do!


----------



## skweek35

Evenings ladies, 

MommaB - :wohoo: to your shower yesterday being such a success!! And another one tomorrow? Lucky you!! 

Jaz - I agree - if its a rented place, find out who the landlord is and complain! 

Bean - Fab news from your friend!! Great to have someone else really close to you also having a LO! 


AFM - well been a productive day for me. Dresser/changer and cotbed are up and looking gorgeous!! I have even put some stuff in the doors! 
Also got the hospital bags packs although I will have to unpack them to show DF where everything is in the bags and to add other bits like snacks and drinks. Will try get those bits, but will have to hide them from DF as he will definitely tuck into them before we are any where close to heading to hospital!! 

Just need to sort out stuff for work tomorrow but really can't be arsed - just too tired now! could easily head to bed now, even though its only coming up for 8pm!
Hoping that Xfactor will keep me awake till at least 9pm!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I'm trying to stay up a bit longer, I went to bed at 1.30 and got up at 8 last night. I stay over at our friends place after a bbq. It was so hard to stay up and stay social!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: ladies!!! Have missed you all! What have I missed? 

Mommab - glad your shower went well! :) 

just read through all those pages and the only thing that I remembered was your post about the baby shower :dohh: sorry ladies!


----------



## SarahDiener

Where have you been charlie?


----------



## Beankeeper

Well DH started building the chest of drawers for the nursery today. He came through & told me Ikea had supplied the wrong bits, which to be honest didn't surprise me as we've had a few issues with Ikea stuff before. So I drove to Ikea with the wrong bits to sort it all out (just under an hour each way), waited in the queue for returns, explained it to the person at the desk who went away to get me the right bits, then got a text from DH saying "STOP! I've just found it!!!! Sorry. Damn it. They are the drawer bases."
WTF! He had given me the drawer bases thinking they supplied in error instead of the back panel!?!? There's a good reason why it's usually me that builds flatpack furniture! I was so embarrassed, luckily the girl was nice about it, I was just annoyed that I very nearly traded in for an extra back panel!
Men!


----------



## CharlieKeys

SD - I went to my mum's for 4 days (all the family came over for a family meal thing) and she has NO signal out there ... ! eeeeek!!!

Bean - nooo! How irritating and embarrassing!! Men have no idea sometimes :haha:


----------



## destynibaby

so yesterday i posted about having an ear ache which made my face and neck hurt as well. last night i ended up in the ER the pain was so unbearable. Its not at all pregnancy related but I have a bilateral ear infection in BOTH ears. she said this is the ear infection most babies/children get before they are 3. and let me just say even Ive shed a few tears over this pain. I see why babies cry their heads off!! I was given ear drops and antibiotics, and told to take tylenol. I can barely eat and im starving!!! Ear infections are no joke. I dont think im gonna be able to take when my LO gets an ear infection if its anything like this because i know what im going through..


----------



## Beankeeper

:hugs: Aw Destyni, I hope you feel better soon. Earaches can be vicious. My niece has a lot of problems with her ears, poor wee mite! Try & take it easy though.


----------



## phineas

Lillio u sound like me! I had decided I was staying in the spare room cause poor oh can't breathe side ways and I can flip! Although the nice thing came in for me to come to our room! :hugs: im gonna read up more on Epo and rlt but prob will get them this week! 

Awh welcome back Charlie, did u have a nice time away? 

Bean I woulda killed him lol although good job u hadn't traded them yet! Silly looball lol

Awh no destyni! Really hope the olive oil didn't make it worse? DS used to suffer really bad with his ears when he was few months! Even now we get them checked a lot to make sure it didn't do any lasting damage! Really hope it clears soon! 

I just panicked couldn't member when I felt baby! So got up for water lay on my side... And got whall
Oped!... Thank god!


----------



## destynibaby

No it didnt make it worse. it just helped to mask the pain for a few hours. but i figured something was wrong because it was hurting for just tooo long. glad i went in, this isnt something that will go away on its own. I was prescribed very expensive medication. but i do still appreciate the olive oil tip! if i ever have a mild ear infection of some sort, i will definitely be using it.


----------



## phineas

Oh phew glad it didn't make it worse! Hope ur meds kick in soon and that u can sleep


----------



## oh_so_blessed

destynibaby said:


> so yesterday i posted about having an ear ache which made my face and neck hurt as well. last night i ended up in the ER the pain was so unbearable. Its not at all pregnancy related but I have a bilateral ear infection in BOTH ears. she said this is the ear infection most babies/children get before they are 3. and let me just say even Ive shed a few tears over this pain. I see why babies cry their heads off!! I was given ear drops and antibiotics, and told to take tylenol. I can barely eat and im starving!!! Ear infections are no joke. I dont think im gonna be able to take when my LO gets an ear infection if its anything like this because i know what im going through..

Awe, poor thing. Sorry to hear you're not well. I used to get terrible ear infections as a kid. And then clogging. I had tubes in my ears. Ach! Never had one as an adult, though. 

Amazing how bad pain can be. I've had broken bones, sprains, etc, but nothing compared to tooth nerve pain I had with a cracked tooth. I'm sure ear pain is among the worst as well. Hope you are feeling better soon!! :flower:


----------



## destynibaby

tooth ache especially wisdom tooth need to be pulled and ear infection is the worst pain ive ever felt in my life. I swear the only thing that could be worse is child birth. I wouldnt wish this pain on my worst enemy.
thank you ladies.


----------



## Themonkey

Did anyone else have to go in for the 3 hour glucose retest? We had a borderline fail so wednesday its the super long retest *fingers crossed*


----------



## oh_so_blessed

destynibaby said:


> tooth ache especially wisdom tooth need to be pulled and ear infection is the worst pain ive ever felt in my life. I swear the only thing that could be worse is child birth. I wouldnt wish this pain on my worst enemy.
> thank you ladies.

Yeah, second to the cracked tooth nerve pain was exposed root pain after wisdom teeth were out and I developed a dry socket. omg, that was horrid!


----------



## destynibaby

oh gosh that just sounds painful.


----------



## Jazavac

I had two of my wisdom teeth pulled and I experienced no pain at all. I think it's all up to the doctor/oral surgeon, the way they do it and after-care. Most of them will actually suggest things that will _hurt_ you, instead of helping you heal faster. I was out of my mind when I sat in that chair to have the procedure done and I didn't even know it happened once he had them out. Once my topical anesthesia wore off (they don't put you under for random reasons in Croatia), I thought it would hurt, but there was nothing at all. 

I've had one ear infection that I remember, just like 4-5 years back and it was pretty annoying. I can't really say painful, but I guess the doctor called me a weirdo when I finally went in to have it checked out, so who knows. I had some horrible infection and she thought I was about to die from pain. Well... not really. I decided to have it checked out because I thought it was slightly annoying. So I got some horse-pills to take care of it, and I never took a single painkiller, even though she was going to prescribe who knows what.

I hope I react the same to contractions. :lol:

I do agree, though, that there's nothing worse than tooth ache. I had bone inflammation one time (there was an issue under a filling, etc, etc etc) and... wow. I was considering going in to a veterinarian, really, if that would have helped.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

lol on the veterinarian! :p 

Yeah, they actually put me out for the wisdom tooth extraction so I didn't feel anything. ;) And, it was fine for a couple days but for some reason I developed a dry socket. I am not sure why, I wasn't using straws or any of the "don't do's"... guess I just got lucky. Sucked because it happened on a Saturday during a hurricane in Florida so there was no way to get pain killers without going to the emergency room and the doctors didn't open for days. 

The cracked tooth was more recent. It was actually painless for awhile, then all of a sudden the nerve started acting up and I was in excruciating pain all night until I could get in in the morning. They drilled it for a crown and the pain went away, thank goodness! 

Bone breaks kinda suck, too, but not as bad as tooth pain to me. I have no idea what labor is to bring, and I hear every labor is different even for the same mother, so there's no telling on #2 even if you have an idea with #1. I hope it's tolerable somehow. I'm betting the hypnobirthing will go out the window.


----------



## SarahDiener

Themonkey said:


> Did anyone else have to go in for the 3 hour glucose retest? We had a borderline fail so wednesday its the super long retest *fingers crossed*

Good luck!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya! Happy Monday peeps! everyone have a good weekend? x


----------



## phineas

Good luck the monkey! We do 1 and 3 hour all in one so I dunno what my 1 hour ones were! Good luck tho :)

Morning girls :) I let DS stay home today from school, we've a wedding next week and really don't want him to get sicker! I think he's a fungal infection behind his ear either that or his ezcema is seriously bad, so have a drs appt with him at 5! 

Is it bad to say I'm obsessed with my car seat? Lol haven't been able to make myself put it away yet, leaving it sitting on the table in the kitchen just to look at it lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Morning ladies!!

Today OH came home after only being at work for 30 minutes to pack his bag. They had an emergency down south and he has to take a trip down to help them sort it out. Not happy about it but he told me it would definetly be the last trip.

Tonight is my final babyshower. Im ready for it to be done so I can sort through everything and get it all put away. I think this little girl already has 4 loads of laundry to do and she isnt even here yet :haha:

Been waking up with terrible BH all through out the night. I think every hour last night I woke up in pain, and then had to pee. I am convinced I will go into labor in the middle of the night now.

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Bookity

Wednesday makes 2 weeks since my one hour GTT (and 31 weeks for me), so based on their no news is good news policy, I guess I passed. I have an appointment on Friday, I'm sure they'll tell me then the labs were fine. One less thing to deal with.


----------



## Beankeeper

I haven't had a GTT test. Don't know why not. Good luck to The Monkey!

Aw, that's annoying that he's being sent away again MommaB, does he know when he'll be back? At least this is the last one & after this you know he's staying put! :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Uhoh, I hope that won't be it for you, MommaB!

I am done washing little baby clothes, as well as diapers. Everything is upstairs now, too, in his closet, but not perfectly organized yet. Oh well. I'm concentrating more now on my own hospital bag. 

I made a list this morning, it's right here, in my journal. Now I guess I really just need to get an actual bag and put those things in, as well as buy those that I am still missing.


----------



## Mrs.326

I finished picking up all of the items for my bag this weekend as well... and then some! DH was pretty confused as to why I had large maxi pads in my shopping bags, LOL! I've explained it to him before, but I guess he didn't get it... he then asks "well, if something happens and you have to have a c-section, you won't need these, right???" :haha: poor guy - he still has so much to learn!


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs that is adorbale!!! Some guys just dont get it! I wish that you didn't need those after a c-section. :haha:

Bean, he just called to say the amount of work they have left down there is about 3 days worth tops!! OH said he is going to work 12 hour days to make sure he is home at the very least by thursday :happydance:


----------



## Beankeeper

Yeah my DH was pretty freaked out when I came home with 24 maternity pads & 12 night time maxi pads! He asked why I'd bought so many & went pale when I said some people have to change them every hour just after birth! 

I have to say though, I'm a bit freaked out myself!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha Mrs :)

Oh that sucks Momma :(! We can mope together if you like! And remind your LO she needs to stay put until she makes her sunroof entry!

I just finished all the baby laundry :), although you'll probably have even more to do after tonight!:thumbup:


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah 9 months with no period has been wonderful... not looking forward to this one...


----------



## MommaBarry

Agreed Sarah!!!!

Before I got my BFP I was having horrible periods. 2 to 3 a month and they were heavy!! And my face used to break out all the time. Since being pregnant my skin has been clear.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Thats what I forgot to have DH bring. Good reminder. 

Hang in there mommaB. It's amazing what our bodies can stand as far as contractions/BH. I also have noticed nights are the pits as my body loves to get rolling with contractions from 4 pm-midnight ish. 

The gals made me really work to reach that 30 week mark and I'm all kinds of worn out this morning. They were teasing me, I think, as I have an intense desire to hold them in another week so we can have a house full of libras!!


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm married to a libra, he's so easy going, and even though sometimes I get fed up when I have to make all the decisions, I wouldn't change him for the world! (he's the total stereotype of a libra!)
I'm still a bit scared of having a Scorpio!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahahha. Strong willed scorpios. They can be truly lovely folks, just come across very strong (my older sister is a scorpio and I love her strong willed self to bits!!).


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaay for 30 weeks!!! :) 

My eldest is a libra and he was/is an amazing baby/toddler. My youngest is a Leo and is bloody hard work!! I'm really hoping after reading about scorpios she is a libra too :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

I have a Scorpio sister too & yeah, strong willed is an understatement for her... Shes one of the most stubborn people I've ever met! I love her dearly of course, but sometime I really have to bite my tongue (which is hard for a Leo!).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

WTBmyBFP said:


> Hahahha. Strong willed scorpios. They can be truly lovely folks, just come across very strong (my older sister is a scorpio and I love her strong willed self to bits!!).

You're not lying! OH is a Scorpio and he is the strongest willed most difficult person I've ever loved. lol! 

I'm a Leo, so no walk in the park myself I guess. ;) 

I would be fine with baby being born on the Libra/Scorpio cusp. Am quite hoping he'll come early anyhow!


----------



## Beankeeper

Just had a good appointment with the dietician, haven't gained any more weight in the last 2 weeks! :happydance: I was really stressing about it so am very relieved.


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for no weight gain, Bean!

I gained back what I lost last weekend, it seems. Oh well. Annoying, but there's not much I can do about it, unless I put myself on a restrictive diet, which would be stupid. I've not changed anything and I'm actually getting more and more active, as opposed to sitting and eating. :shrug:

I'm a Scorpio, my husband is a Libra. I hope the kid doesn't carry over into Sagittarius, just because.


----------



## Mrs.326

That's awesome, Bean. Congrats :) 

I have no idea how much weight I've gained... I know it's probably more than I would have liked to at this point, but I don't look at the scale at my appointments and I don't ask the doctor. She always goes over my information and just says "weight gain looks good"... so I'm not going to ask any questions unless she says something to the contrary :)


----------



## Beankeeper

I have a high bmi so it's apparently its important for me to keep weight gain to a minimum. I personally think its unrealistic to expect no weight gain, but that's what they're pushing for, as long as I'm eating enough fruit, veg & dairy. So far I've gained 6lbs, which I'm okay with, because LO weighs about 4lbs of that, and then there's the placenta & water etc. so the overall result *should* be that I've lost some weight. 
It's def hard work though.


----------



## Jazavac

They specifically told me to gain weight, despite my BMI and to give up the restrictive diet I was on (I don't do any diets with a name to them and I don't see nutritionists because I think 99.9% of them are crap, especially in this country, due to horrible eating habits). So I've gained something like 16-17 lbs, which they say is more than okay because it's still under the average, even for the person with my BMI. :shrug:

I've been a lot heavier before, too, and still perfectly healthy, so I guess they're going by that. It's just me who gets annoyed by every single ounce I gain, simply because I worked so hard to shed the tri-digit-pound numbers in the past years and now I"m getting some back without even doing anything wrong. 

Oh well. We'll see where I'm at when the little kiddo is here and then just start all over again, I suppose.


----------



## Beankeeper

Don't worry about it. If you eat healthy then it's all the goodness that the baby needs, and well, you didn't lose all that weight before baby by being unhealthy did you?

If I'm honest, for me, my diet wasn't healthy before & now it is healthier so it's no bad thing. I refuse to drink 'diet' drinks with sweeteners & all that artificial crap, even though the dietician is telling me to. I'd rather have mainly water & the occasional sugary drink and foods with natural sugars. Plus a lot of sweeteners aren't good. 
If this woman wasn't nagging me, I think I'd prob have put on more though, but my bmi was a bit of a shock for me (didn't realise how much weight id put on pre-preg) so I'm happy to try & reign it in a bit.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Anyone else have a suspicion that baby is huge? I swear he's already 5 lbs at least. When he moves around and pokes his little bum up it's bigger than my hand! Not to mention how large I'm carrying and it's hard, not soft/fat. I swear I could birth this baby now and he'd be fine. lol!


----------



## Beankeeper

Lol, I find it really hard to work out size, but my goodness this is one strong baby! I don't think I'm carrying particularly large, but I am not a small person so it might just look like a smaller bump in comparison to me... I'd like my baby to be 7-8 lbs, but I fear s/he's gonna be a lot bigger than that!


----------



## SarahDiener

My LO was roughly 4lbs last scan (1.5weeks ago) so I wouldn't be surprised if by the next scan she's 5lbs  Apparently they gain around a lb a week now!!!
I'm forgetting my weight till next week, I went to a dinner party 2 nights ago (and of course ate heaps), and my DH is away so food will be a lot more vege based this week . So not thinking about it till next week. :)

CONGRATS WTB ON 30 WEEKS!

And Momma, that sounds awful with the periods :'(. I was having bad periods too, regular and relatively normal flow, but just before I got it and for the first day I'd have the most incredible pain in my bum area... Apparently the doctor could see nothing wrong, but dear god it was horrible.


----------



## MommaBarry

It was awful. Having 3 periods makes it hard to track your O day for sure. I knew it was mostly my hormones out of wack!! Thats why we were suprised we didnt have to TTC to long, just one cycle. My mom went throught the change early,42, so I assume my body was wacking out getting ready to follow in her footsteps. Thats why we are going to NTNP after the LO gets here and see what happens. Then we are done!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I'm thinking of NTNP when the baby comes. We probably wont be having a lot of sex tbh, and with breast feeding etc, It'll be a bit of a gamble, and tbh, it sounds fun! LOL! We want the LOs to be fairly close in age as well. between 1-2.5 years between them.

This is obviously as long as I don't decide I hate babies and don't want anymore :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I also feel like this baby is going to be huge! I'm already so sore! He turned head down about a week or two ago and he is definitely lodged down in there pretty good... Couple that pressure with my back pain and sore/achy hips and I've got a serious waddle going on! 

As for periods... I was on the lucky side of unlucky. It took us 6 months to conceive, and it was pure shock when it happened b/c I didn't ovulate until CD40! I have PCOS so I'll always have to be on the pill to manage it (lucky DH! :haha:) We'll have to plan out the next baby as well... When I'm not on the pill my cycles are anywhere from 30-60 days and I gained weight like crazy while I was off the pill and PCOS took over. I'm on the fence about how much time I want between children. I used to joke that I wanted them back to back, but now I'm not so sure I want to spend 2 whole years being pregnant! I would like some time in between to get my body back into shape so I'm not completely screwed when trying to lose weight after #2!


----------



## Jazavac

Considering an infertility diagnosis on both male and female side in our relationship, I'm fairly sure we won't do contraception once the kiddo is here. Whatever happens, happens. Since I'm no longer 17 either (but instead twice as old :lol: ), there's really no reason to wait at all. We'll see if we're even capable of conceiving another, but then again, knowing my luck, I'd end up pregnant the first time we have sex, pretty much. :rofl:

During our last scan, which was August 15th, the estimated weight was a bit over a kilo, which was a bit over two pounds. We'll see what the doctor measures tomorrow. The 3D place we went to on the 25th of last month said the little guy was around 3 lbs at that point. :shrug:

I don't know what to expect when it comes to the size. Croatian babies seem to be a bit bigger than American ones, on average, but ours is half-half, so.. who knows. I just hope he doesn't have any of the genetic issues, ugh.


----------



## Beankeeper

We're gonna start NTNP from when this LO is about 6 months, unless we change our plans. I think we want 2 close together so that I can start my studies soon-ish after. Make the most of full time maternity pay...


----------



## Beankeeper

I should add that since it took us nearly 3 years to conceive this LO that our 'plan' is not set in stone...


----------



## CharlieKeys

I love seeing all your baby plans after this baby! :) This little madame for us is the last and is definitely the last! Though we said that after Henry and oh look I got a :bfp: lol 3 under 3 is going to be hard work, and I don't think I could physically cope looking after 3 little ones and being pregnant again :( I also want to start spending time with them individually and doing stuff with them without being huge and tired all the time. Don't get me wrong if I could go back to when we first conceived Stephen I would do it this way again because I LOVE how close the boys are and, she is going to be pretty close to them too :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Charlie, I think it's awesome that your kids will be so close! It may be a lot to take on now, but I'm sure in the long run you'll be so thankful for the bond your children share :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I say it's hard work but you're right it is SO worth it :) I see how much they love each other and especially Henry is always looking out for Stephen etc. Makes my heart melt everytime and they call each other 'brother' rather than by name :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Charlie that sounds so sweet! Also like a lot of hard work, but that's the most rewarding kind of work!

I think after this one it could very well be it for us entirely, but we do definitely want to wait a little while. We talked about it months ago. DH doesn't want to have kids past 35, so we might try for a third when Vanessa is 2. That'll make DH 34, then if we don't conceive in a year, that's that! I do feel that financially it might not be a good idea to have a third one at all, but there's always a way! People way worse off than me have more kids and make it by, but I don't really want to just scrape along, know what I mean?

I told my husband if I start clamoring for another one when Vanessa is only 2 months old (like I did with DD), to knock some sense into me! LOL. I guess it'll depend a lot on how labor affects me this time (DD's was so easy!) and how fussy/calm a baby she is (DD was soooo chilled out).

I know there are going to be times in the coming months where I might get to my wits end and wonder what I was thinking wanting a second so soon, but in the long run I will be so happy that we did.

I am getting so PUMPED to meet this little one and sometimes it seems so close and other times, so far away!


----------



## Mrs.326

Bookity said:


> I am getting so PUMPED to meet this little one and sometimes it seems so close and other times, so far away!

Exactly!! Some days it seems like it's just around the corner and other days it seems like it will be forever until he gets here!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> I also feel like this baby is going to be huge! I'm already so sore! He turned head down about a week or two ago and he is definitely lodged down in there pretty good... Couple that pressure with my back pain and sore/achy hips and I've got a serious waddle going on!
> 
> As for periods... I was on the lucky side of unlucky. It took us 6 months to conceive, and it was pure shock when it happened b/c I didn't ovulate until CD40! I have PCOS so I'll always have to be on the pill to manage it (lucky DH! :haha:) We'll have to plan out the next baby as well... When I'm not on the pill my cycles are anywhere from 30-60 days and I gained weight like crazy while I was off the pill and PCOS took over. I'm on the fence about how much time I want between children. I used to joke that I wanted them back to back, but now I'm not so sure I want to spend 2 whole years being pregnant! I would like some time in between to get my body back into shape so I'm not completely screwed when trying to lose weight after #2!

Mrs, I've got my own waddle going over here. lol! looks like it's a half pound a week from here, so if baby is already 5 lbs then he'll be 9 lbs at birth. That sounds pretty likely considering how big me and OH were at birth, and how large OH is now. Heck, it's possible this baby is bigger than 5 lbs now. OH was > 11 lbs at birth. 

I'm another with the irregular cycles/ PCOS, except I don't get the weight gain symptoms, just the cysts and the cycle problems. I had actually not had a period since Christmas and got pregnant on Feb 15, so that was a long cycle! 

I'm not keen on getting pregnant again for a while. I need to establish a career and also like some time to focus on this baby without being pregnant. I've had quite a time of it pregnant- not finding it pleasant. I'm actually hoping to wait at least 2 years, maybe 3 until we try again. I think until then we'll just pull out as tracking my cycles is hopeless, obviously. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.326

HOLY MOLY!!! 11lbs????? WOW! I sure hope your baby is not that big oh_so! 

And you're very lucky not to have the pesky weight gain symptom of PCOS! I didn't know I had it when I quit taking the pill and couldn't understand why I was gaining so much weight despite my regular work out routine. After I read about PCOS on BNB and did a little research I thought "that must be what it is" so my doctor did the blood work for me and sure enough, I was right! Relieved to know what it is and at least the pill helps to manage it.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

My girls are so generous. In celebration of 30 weeks they gave me my first stretch marks. They aren't too bad (yet), and are semicircles under what was formerly known as my belly button.


----------



## sharonfruit

I definitely want more babies but not for a while after this one - we want to get married & buy a house and I need to finish my degree. This one will probably be in school or at least nursery and then I'd like to have 2 closer in age xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> HOLY MOLY!!! 11lbs????? WOW! I sure hope your baby is not that big oh_so!
> 
> And you're very lucky not to have the pesky weight gain symptom of PCOS! I didn't know I had it when I quit taking the pill and couldn't understand why I was gaining so much weight despite my regular work out routine. After I read about PCOS on BNB and did a little research I thought "that must be what it is" so my doctor did the blood work for me and sure enough, I was right! Relieved to know what it is and at least the pill helps to manage it.

You know, I was born at a little over 9 lbs and was 37 weeks, so by projection at term I would have been 10.5 lbs, too. As term babies we were both giants. lol! I am hoping baby is around 8 lbs, that would be perfect. But I'm prepared that he might be a giant. lol! 

Oh, I do know. I had no weight trouble in life at all actually until I had my thyroid removed (another story)... but the weight gain and hair growth symptoms of PCOS are a ton to deal with. My friend has them, I can see that it's hard on women. I wouldn't have known I was PCOS except I was having flare-ups of cysts for a year or so that made sex painful. That coupled with the never regular periods made my practitioner diagnose me "skinny pcos"... seems I could never have been diagnosed just for lack of the gain. It's good to know what I'm up against, though, and I honestly had no idea if I was ovulating or having anovulatory cycles (this is what my current practitioner suspected). I feel very blessed to have this baby (hence my name!).

What did your bloodwork say, actually? I didn't realize there was a PCOS blood test. I never got that.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

WTBmyBFP said:


> My girls are so generous. In celebration of 30 weeks they gave me my first stretch marks. They aren't too bad (yet), and are semicircles under what was formerly known as my belly button.

Have you posted a pic recently? I would love to see your 30 weeks pregger with triplets belly. :p 

Do your doctors have an estimate on when they expect you to pop? Triplets will come early, right? 

I can't imagine 3, omg, are these your firsts? You're amazing! :thumbup::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/FDF57FC5-6CE6-46F9-903D-F8B8299147C9-4906-000004E32463EAD2.jpg

I could pop any day now, and likely will in the next couple weeks as I'm having trouble stopping the contractions. Not many options on what can be done to slow them down. These are my first and hopefully only. My nurse said something about "next time" stating "you will want a boy" and I believe I laughed and made it clear I'm a one trick pony and don't intend to play this pregnant game again. :rofl:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

WTBmyBFP said:


> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/FDF57FC5-6CE6-46F9-903D-F8B8299147C9-4906-000004E32463EAD2.jpg
> 
> I could pop any day now, and likely will in the next couple weeks as I'm having trouble stopping the contractions. Not many options on what can be done to slow them down. These are my first and hopefully only. My nurse said something about "next time" stating "you will want a boy" and I believe I laughed and made it clear I'm a one trick pony and don't intend to play this pregnant game again. :rofl:

Wow, my bump looks like your bump and you've got 3! I wonder if I have more hiding. lol!:haha: 

Looking great, btw! I can't believe you could go any day. That's incredible, you must be feeling anxious to meet them now. So, all 3 are girls, then? That's incredible! Fraternal twins and all girls, or are two identical? I would think the odds of 3 fraternals being girls would be incredibly low (just recalled, the odds are 1/2 * 1/2 * 1/2 = 1/8 or 12.5% chance)!

Ahh! I'm so excited to see your birth story now! Do they let you have them naturally, then? Are odds of c-sect higher? I imagine getting them all engaged head-down is not probable.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

All girls. Fraternal as far as we can tell. And 95% chance of a c section.


----------



## MedievalGrad

So this weekend I got engaged!!!! He asked me in one of my favorite spots: at his parents' house in the country, in a porch swing, after eating breakfast looking at their lake. I hadn't even done my hair! It was a HUGE surprise.

:wedding:

I have NO clue what's getting reflected in my ring, by the way. I can't take a picture without something in the room reflecting in it.
 



Attached Files:







photo(11).jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations MedievalGrad!! Lovely ring!


----------



## MedievalGrad

WTBmyBFP said:


> Congratulations MedievalGrad!! Lovely ring!

I better get it sized quick before my fingers swell up!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, very happy for you, grad! :D 

WTB, amazing, 3 fraternal twin girls. They are going to be so sweet! :)


----------



## Bookity

Congratulations Medieval! That ring is beautiful!

WTB - Excited to read your birth story when the time comes!


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats, Medieval!

WTB, that's a great bump! 

oh_so, there are no tests specifically for PCOS, but once they check your hormones (LH/FSH and then some other ones as well), they can get an idea. Then they do some scanning, etc, and get the whole picture sorted. But there are tons of different things going on for women with PCOS, too, so it's not really an easy diagnosis, or even consistent, to begin with.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Jazavac said:


> Congrats, Medieval!
> 
> WTB, that's a great bump!
> 
> oh_so, there are no tests specifically for PCOS, but once they check your hormones (LH/FSH and then some other ones as well), they can get an idea. Then they do some scanning, etc, and get the whole picture sorted. But there are tons of different things going on for women with PCOS, too, so it's not really an easy diagnosis, or even consistent, to begin with.

Yeah, I think my undiagnosed hypothyroidism kept me from getting pregnant from September-February until I got it checked out and started taking medicine for it.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MedievalGrad said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Medieval!
> 
> WTB, that's a great bump!
> 
> oh_so, there are no tests specifically for PCOS, but once they check your hormones (LH/FSH and then some other ones as well), they can get an idea. Then they do some scanning, etc, and get the whole picture sorted. But there are tons of different things going on for women with PCOS, too, so it's not really an easy diagnosis, or even consistent, to begin with.
> 
> Yeah, I think my undiagnosed hypothyroidism kept me from getting pregnant from September-February until I got it checked out and started taking medicine for it.Click to expand...


Good info, Jaz. 

grad, it's very bad for the baby to be pregnant with hypothyroidism, it makes total sense that would hinder getting pregnant.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

It was explained to me it's a syndrome (the s in PCOS) so unlike a disease it takes the finding of several different ques (hormones being off, over production/stimulation of eggs) as well as the ruling out of other possible causes that leads to assignment of PCOS. That why it can be hazy and inconsistent in diagnosis.


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB you look amazing!! I am the same size and have one baby. You go momma!!

Medival OMG congrats!!! That is a beautiful ring!!!


----------



## destynibaby

Congrats medieval!

WTB, that is an awesome bump for triplets! I had a friend give birth to twins last year and i swear she looked 126 weeks pregnant lmao


----------



## Beankeeper

Congratulations Medieval! That's awesome & the ring is gorgeous! 

WTB your bump is amazing! Eeek, they could come any time! Keeping everything crossed for you that they stay put until they're ready to face the world.


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats Medieval!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Medieval!!!! :)


----------



## phineas

Pssshh... Here was I thinking ye had all abandoned the thread... Nope I had just unsubscribed... Duh lol 

Congrats mediveal ur ring is stunning! My fingers started to swell from day 1, so I've just my ring on hold until I can get it sized properly! They wanted an extra 100 for the size I am now... When hopefully they'll shrink so I'll wait lol had u any suspicions? 

WTB 3 babies? Think I need proof ;) u look amazing for carrying 3 babs! Majorly jealous... Not sure oh could handle 3 in one tho lol 

AFM; baby must be long like daddy! I can feel him sitting under my ribs, which feels Mank and he's thumping my bladder! Only drank a glass of water so far and I've went to the loo 3 times! Gonna be a long day lol bump still feels smaller tho... Afraid I'm gonna blow out over the week ha! Also I woke at like 4 this morning starving... I had forgotten to eat dinner last night! Baby must be making me feel big cause I don't miss meals ha! Just cooking a big brekkie... I'll make up for missing dinner! Lol

Today it's officially 2 months till due date! How cool! Had a dream last night I went shopping to pick up the last few bits... Can't be done for another few weeks so hold on baby lol! 

Off to read what I missed :)


----------



## phineas

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html

Also dunno if ye seen this regarding Epo and rlt for anyone who wants to read more!


----------



## Mrs.326

oh_so_blessed said:


> What did your bloodwork say, actually? I didn't realize there was a PCOS blood test. I never got that.




WTBmyBFP said:


> It was explained to me it's a syndrome (the s in PCOS) so unlike a disease it takes the finding of several different ques (hormones being off, over production/stimulation of eggs) as well as the ruling out of other possible causes that leads to assignment of PCOS. That why it can be hazy and inconsistent in diagnosis.

Jazz and WTB are right... there's not a standard test, but several factors that contribute to the diagnosis. The blood test just showed that my hormone levels were off and consistent with PCOS. Also, my irregular cycles and weight gain while off the pill were other factors that lead to the diagnosis. They also monitored my progesterone levels after ovulation (which were very low). I tried Clomid which didn't work for us, and ended up getting a natural BFP :)



MedievalGrad said:


> So this weekend I got engaged!!!! He asked me in one of my favorite spots: at his parents' house in the country, in a porch swing, after eating breakfast looking at their lake. I hadn't even done my hair! It was a HUGE surprise.

Wonderful news Medieval!!! Congratulations :) the ring is beautiful!

WTB - your bump looks great! I can't believe there are 3 in there, you look amazing!


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya peeps. Hows everyone? not having such a great day SPD is really painful today so I am sofa bound. This is the worst it has been so far :'( To top it off laptops playing up so i am having to use my phone. So frustrting typing with fat fingers. Do the people who design these phones think we are all hobbits? lol In need of some serious cheering up, dont like to be in a grump. apologies for spelling etc, i blame the phone ;-)


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah, whatwill, pain can really ruin a good day! I just told DH last night that I can't remember what it's like to move without being in pain! I hope you find some relief today! Try watching a funny movie, hopefully that will cheer you up :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I found this site and it is just for fun. It is a birth predictor. 

Here is the link

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/to...adame-zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience

This is what is said for me.....

The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 10 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 4 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium green eyes and fluffy blonde hair.


All things could be accurate since OH and I had fluffy blonde hair and he has green eyes, and she is a girl. And she will be delivered early in the morning but I Hope there is not 10 hours of labor considering im having a c-section :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

I sincerely hope mine is WAY off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's what mine said, MommaB:

"The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair."

15 hour labor??? Hope not!
baby girl??? That'd be a shock - he's been a boy at all of our scans :)
*15lbs 1oz wrapped up in a 17.5" bundle???????* LORD HELP ME! :haha:
the blue eyes and curly hair could be true, but DH and I were both blonde babies :)

Too funny :) Thanks for the chuckle this morning!


----------



## CharlieKeys

The day you deliver, outside will be dark. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 19,19-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark green eyes and barely there brown hair.


Well it got the girl right .... the labour is LONGER than my second labour .... oh god I hope she isn't a 10lber either lol ... I know they said they get heavier each time, but was hoping she'd be smaller than Henry. No one in our families have green eyes so I think my OH would be a bit concerned if she had green eyes lol


----------



## SarahDiener

LOL, you're never going to guess what I got 

"The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 10 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 4 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium green eyes and fluffy blonde hair."

LOLOL :rofl:


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarah our babies will be twins :rofl:

I like sites like that, they are definetly good for a laugh!!

Mrs....oh dear lord I would pray that yours is wrong!!!! A 15lbs compact girl!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.326

Tell me about it! I was freaking out about the idea of a 9lb baby, but a 15lb baby is just absurd :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

phineas said:


> WTB 3 babies? Think I need proof ;) u look amazing for carrying 3 babs! Majorly jealous... Not sure oh could handle 3 in one tho lol

this is from 18 weeks and was the last time we could manage to get all three in a single shot. 

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/babies/18%20weeks/ebb49b5b.jpg


It's all three of their little nuggets. Really hope I get my measurement scan today. Been three weeks and I miss seeing them!


----------



## MommaBarry

Well, we would definetly be seeing you on the news Mrs :haha:

I have the most giant urge to nest now that all my showers are over and my room looks like a giant bottle of pepto bismol threw up everywhere!! SO much pink!! I have to wait for OH to return from his trip to finish Morgans dressers. It needs to be re-finished and then I can put her clothes away. I also need to get into my closet to make room for things, but it is being blocked off by all the gifts.

Last nights shower was awesome!! Two ladies made blankets and put Morgans name on them, again more clothes clothes clothes, more diapers ( we are up to 30 packs now) and lots of gift cards and cash!!! I have about 50 thank you cards I need to be making out now :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.326

3 babies are going to be so much fun! Good luck at your scan today, can't wait to hear the update! Here's hoping they're all at a healthy weight :)


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB those are 3 of the sweetest little nuggets!!! Cant wait to hear how all 3 babies are doing!!

Do you have names picked for all of them already or are you going to wait until they arrive to give them there names?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs. lol on your 15 lb midget. hahahaha!! 

I had low progesterone, too. I ended up taking the supplemental inserts thru the 1st tri as levels kept dropping. Yay for natural conception. What luck! :D

Here's mine: 

"The day you deliver, outside will be hazy. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 5 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 5 ounces, and will be 20 inches long. This child will have light gray eyes and some black hair." 

lmao! genetic testing says their wrong about my baby "girl". I'm pretty sure this boy weights more than that now, and gray eyes would be quite unexpected!


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB - I am dreading the thank you notes! It took me 3 months to finish the thank you's for our wedding (oops!), I really hope I am able to get the shower thank you's knocked out sooner than that! Glad to hear you had another successful shower :) Morgan is going to be totally set!


----------



## Coleey

Pahaha! :rofl: Those things are hilarious! This is mine - ' The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.' :haha:

What a cute scan pic WTB! :) xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MommaBarry said:


> Well, we would definetly be seeing you on the news Mrs :haha:
> 
> I have the most giant urge to nest now that all my showers are over and my room looks like a giant bottle of pepto bismol threw up everywhere!! SO much pink!! I have to wait for OH to return from his trip to finish Morgans dressers. It needs to be re-finished and then I can put her clothes away. I also need to get into my closet to make room for things, but it is being blocked off by all the gifts.
> 
> Last nights shower was awesome!! Two ladies made blankets and put Morgans name on them, again more clothes clothes clothes, more diapers ( we are up to 30 packs now) and lots of gift cards and cash!!! I have about 50 thank you cards I need to be making out now :dohh:

If I am ever pregnant and know it's a girl I will be telling people that we're team yellow. A pink house is my greatest fear. lol!!:haha:

So happy for your fortune in friends and family. We'll all have to pass on the generosity to someone in need. :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Coleey said:


> Pahaha! :rofl: Those things are hilarious! This is mine - ' The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.' :haha:
> 
> What a cute scan pic WTB! :) xx

Seems like they love to be out by one or two deviations from normal. I mean, babies <5 lbs and > 14 lbs? This is pretty uncommon! :winkwink:


----------



## MommaBarry

lol Oh_so..... looks like this site only predicts girls. I havent seen one prediction say boy yet!!

Mrs...... I am dreading it!! Thankfully both my hosts had the guest fill out the envelops with their mailing addresses, and then gave me the thank you cards. All I have to do now is fill them out!
You said your OH is italian right?? Did you have a giant traditional wedding then?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EG...phie (original, isn't it?), Maddie [/spoiler]


----------



## Mrs.326

oh_so_blessed said:


> Seems like they love to be out by one or two deviations from normal. I mean, babies <5 lbs and > 14 lbs? This is pretty uncommon! :winkwink:

That is EXACTLY what I was just thinking, oh_so! Why do you all get tiny babies and I get a monster??? :haha:


----------



## MedievalGrad

phineas said:


> Pssshh... Here was I thinking ye had all abandoned the thread... Nope I had just unsubscribed... Duh lol
> 
> Congrats mediveal ur ring is stunning! My fingers started to swell from day 1, so I've just my ring on hold until I can get it sized properly! They wanted an extra 100 for the size I am now... When hopefully they'll shrink so I'll wait lol had u any suspicions?
> 
> WTB 3 babies? Think I need proof ;) u look amazing for carrying 3 babs! Majorly jealous... Not sure oh could handle 3 in one tho lol
> 
> AFM; baby must be long like daddy! I can feel him sitting under my ribs, which feels Mank and he's thumping my bladder! Only drank a glass of water so far and I've went to the loo 3 times! Gonna be a long day lol bump still feels smaller tho... Afraid I'm gonna blow out over the week ha! Also I woke at like 4 this morning starving... I had forgotten to eat dinner last night! Baby must be making me feel big cause I don't miss meals ha! Just cooking a big brekkie... I'll make up for missing dinner! Lol
> 
> Today it's officially 2 months till due date! How cool! Had a dream last night I went shopping to pick up the last few bits... Can't be done for another few weeks so hold on baby lol!
> 
> Off to read what I missed :)

I really had NO suspicions! I mean, I thought he would ask me SOME time, just didn't think he was in any rush to do it.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Wow this thread moves fast. Haha. In the time I posted there were four more after.


----------



## MommaBarry

I know!!! I have to keep going back to read what everyone else posts lol. We are chatty this morning.


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> Mrs...... I am dreading it!! Thankfully both my hosts had the guest fill out the envelops with their mailing addresses, and then gave me the thank you cards. All I have to do now is fill them out!
> You said your OH is italian right?? Did you have a giant traditional wedding then?

How convenient! That'll make the notes much easier to fill out :)

We had a giant wedding by our standards (over 300 people), but it wasn't traditional. Prior to the job I have now I was a wedding coordinator so I took a lot of the more modern ideas and incorporated them into our wedding. One thing we did do a lot of was drink! Oh my, those Italians can really put a dent in a full bar!! It was a lot of fun, though. DH has asked several times if we can throw another party like that - HAHA! I don't think so, honey :)


----------



## MommaBarry

300 is alot of people!!!

I bet it was hard being a former weddng coordinator, and trying to be a bride. Then again, you do know all the in's and out's and the best vendors im sure!!

I love love love parties with Italians!!! My best friend is Italian and his family is loud, giant, and fun!! And yes, they can drink!! One glass of wine and im good :winkwink: but they can go all night!!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Had Shower #2 this weekend. I don't even KNOW what I got, because it was all a blur, and I was too busy trying to pronounce unfamiliar names and make sure I made eye contact with the (unfamiliar) gift-giver (this was a shower thrown by MIL). 

It was really fun, though, and now I get the delicious task of going through a bunch of bags to see what we got. I know it was a lot of clothes; people seem to LOVE buying clothes for baby girls!

These were some really creative gifts we got, both put together by hand. A diaper cake and a onesie bouquet!
 



Attached Files:







Diaper Cake.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5









Onesie Bouquet.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Cuuute!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Did OH go with you Medi? My first shower was that way with trying to make eye contact with the right person and thanking them :haha: I made OH sit right next to me and help me out.

The onesie bouquet is adorable!!! I have never seen one before!!!

And your right, people love to buy girl clothes! I feel bad but im thinking of returning some of the clothes. There is no way this little girl could possibly wear 70 outfits in the time she is in 3-6 month clothing. ( and we got alot of summer outfits and it will be winter at that time) Im thinking I will take the money and start a savings account for her instead. At least then I would not feel as bad, and the money would not go to waste hanging in our closet and later ending up in a garage sale.


----------



## SarahDiener

I think it's the best time for nesting, Momma! You have it all there! :D
I think you should return some to the stores. Really, it's lovely to get all the stuff, but like you say, you can't actually use it all! Might as well get something you will use. 

WTB so sweet!!!!


----------



## Bookity

I think you have a good idea about the savings account MommaB.

My prediction is as follows:
_ The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 18 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 8 pounds, 14 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light brown eyes and barely there red hair.
_


----------



## Bookity

I hope that's not the case! 18 hours is 6 longer than my daughter, and this better be a girl!

Noticed oh_so and Coleey are going to have some serious string beans, lol. 5 and 4 lbs and 20 and 22 inches?


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> 300 is alot of people!!!
> 
> I bet it was hard being a former weddng coordinator, and trying to be a bride. Then again, you do know all the in's and out's and the best vendors im sure!!
> 
> I love love love parties with Italians!!! My best friend is Italian and his family is loud, giant, and fun!! And yes, they can drink!! One glass of wine and im good :winkwink: but they can go all night!!

When we got married I was still a wedding coordinator and a lot of our vendors were personal friends which made planning so much easier :) They also chipped in extras and gave us discounts which made it even better! 

Bookity, you're about the only person so far that is predicted to have a "normal sized" baby, LOL! :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

MommaBarry said:


> Did OH go with you Medi? My first shower was that way with trying to make eye contact with the right person and thanking them :haha: I made OH sit right next to me and help me out.
> 
> The onesie bouquet is adorable!!! I have never seen one before!!!
> 
> And your right, people love to buy girl clothes! I feel bad but im thinking of returning some of the clothes. There is no way this little girl could possibly wear 70 outfits in the time she is in 3-6 month clothing. ( and we got alot of summer outfits and it will be winter at that time) Im thinking I will take the money and start a savings account for her instead. At least then I would not feel as bad, and the money would not go to waste hanging in our closet and later ending up in a garage sale.

Yes, he did end up going with me, even though he said he felt very awkward being the only man there! Although I think after the majority of the ladies went and it was just his extended family there, he did have fun visiting with them.


----------



## Mrs.326

So glad he went with you! DH just figured out this week that I didn't expect him to go to the shower in my hometown, just drive down there with me since it's a 4 hour drive and I'll be 32 weeks. He was moaning about sitting through a shower when I looked at him and said "what are you talking about??" LOL, he was quite relieved that he got out of that one... but our second one is a couples shower, so he'll definitely be in attendance then.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey ladies, hope you have all had a good day :) 

I had my day all planned out, to continue sorting through baby clothes, go through my bedroom getting rid of things i dont use to make space etc...however this baby had other ideas. 

Yesterday she was very quiet, not like her usual active self, i didn't worry though and decided to see how she was this morning. Still the same, no morning kicks or movement when i woken, or even after i had breakfast and my cuppa (usually gets her going). I ended up ringing my midwife with my concern. She decided she wanted me to get checked so in the end i ended up at the maternity day assessment unit having her heartbeat monitored. 

Oh my god she is such a little monkey!! As soon as they put the trace on me she started kicking away, rolling around, getting hiccups. I couldn't believe it!! It's like she knew. They kept me on there for an hour any way, all is fine. Since then she hasn't stopped moving! I feel better for getting checked out rather than sitting around worrying for the day :D xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahaha. Little stinker beans!!! It's amazing how it starts so early. I have the same issue (in reverse) when trying to tape the crazy baby breaking out of the belly dance....they stop the second I get a camera on them and start again as soon as the camera is off. 

Typical children, they stop doing whatever it is the second you try to capture it. :rofl:


----------



## Coleey

The savings account is a great idea MommaB :)

Wow Mrs, 300 people! We're looking at planning our wedding for next year as we've been engaged for ages now, I'm dreading the stress that comes with planning it all! :wacko: 

Haha! The thought of 18 hours makes my eyes water Bookity! Maybe my little one will come out like Mike TV from Charlie and the chocolate factory after the stretching :haha: 

Glad everything was okay Lucy! :) xx

xx


----------



## phineas

Janey I must have big fingers! I must keep unsubscribing!

WTB that's such a cute pic! And love the names! 

Love the predictor thing! Mine is 
The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.'

Hope she doesn't have black curly hair... Oh will think I was playing away with the post man lol but I do think baby's small! DS was only 6lb 6 oz so I don't want a 15lber thanks lol

Yay for all the cute clothes and showers stuff! Glad we don't do showers spec when I'm team yellow!


----------



## Coleey

phineas said:


> Janey I must have big fingers! I must keep unsubscribing!
> 
> WTB that's such a cute pic! And love the names!
> 
> Love the predictor thing! Mine is
> The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.'
> 
> Hope she doesn't have black curly hair... Oh will think I was playing away with the post man lol but I do think baby's small! DS was only 6lb 6 oz so I don't want a 15lber thanks lol
> 
> Yay for all the cute clothes and showers stuff! Glad we don't do showers spec when I'm team yellow!

Yours is the same as mine! :rofl: xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Lucyjo81 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you have all had a good day :)
> 
> I had my day all planned out, to continue sorting through baby clothes, go through my bedroom getting rid of things i dont use to make space etc...however this baby had other ideas.
> 
> Yesterday she was very quiet, not like her usual active self, i didn't worry though and decided to see how she was this morning. Still the same, no morning kicks or movement when i woken, or even after i had breakfast and my cuppa (usually gets her going). I ended up ringing my midwife with my concern. She decided she wanted me to get checked so in the end i ended up at the maternity day assessment unit having her heartbeat monitored.
> 
> Oh my god she is such a little monkey!! As soon as they put the trace on me she started kicking away, rolling around, getting hiccups. I couldn't believe it!! It's like she knew. They kept me on there for an hour any way, all is fine. Since then she hasn't stopped moving! I feel better for getting checked out rather than sitting around worrying for the day :D xx

Glad everything is good! 
I think this is when they start to slow down, so she might just be getting a little cramped :)


----------



## phineas

I'll share with u Cooley lol anything better than 15lbers lol 

Lucy glad babys ok, just goes to show they like to keep us guessing already lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Frustrated!!!

Last night I was online looking at pumps and found this great deal where you get the pump and for 2 more dollars it comes with a breast care kit (sold seperatly for 12 dollars and I want that too.) Of course it was out of stock, that deal is alway out of stock. 
This morning I saw it was available and put it in my shopping cart, hesitated to spend some of the gift cards that I got. After having some lunch and thinking about it I thought what the heck im going to order it...... only to find out ITS OUT OF STOCK!!!! Why did I hesitate!!!!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks girls :) 

The midwives did say she will be starting to get cramped in there now. However I've been given a kick count chart i now have to fill in each day. 
I was really confused at first as lots of people say its 10 kicks per hour, however this chart is 10 kicks per day. So basically i've got to start counting at 9am, if by like 2pm i've felt the 10 kicks i mark it down then that's it. I don't need to count anymore. Odd. I've been told if i haven't counted 10 by 5pm then i have to go in. 
I think its really silly because my LO is most active afternoon evening time anyway. 

Also i learnt this fundal height thing is bull, i was talking to a lady who is 39 weeks and she said her FH had been measuring the same for the last 8 weeks. They put it down to different midwives measuring each week. What is the point in doing it if its so unreliable?! 

xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yay!! Well my doctor isn't on until Friday but my nurse was able to con the dr today (shy and nice) to do the measurement ultrasound. Everything is all set up and I'm just waiting for him to finish making the rest of his rounds. He's not thrilled about it as measuring triplets in utero is a pain in the rear. It is hard to get yourself situated visually and there are always other baby parts in view as you try to get a measurement or picture on one. :haha:

I'm so giddy about getting the scan that the girls are doing gymnastics. I better settle down if I hope to have this dr ever do anything for me again. :rofl:


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB I will be eagerly waiting to hear what the results are!! :happydance: 

Soo so happy your getting your scan :hugs:


----------



## Wandering

Hey girls! Ive been a bit quiet the last few days.. trying to get internet sorted at my new flat is not going well so im back at my mothers to use her internet for a bit :haha:

Lucy Im glad you feel better for going to get checked out! My baby has been really quiet since last night and im fighting with myself not to go and get checked out cos i always do. Think they must be sick of me at maternity assesment! It is dead confusing because all my apps say 10 kicks an hour aswel but my midwife says 12 kicks a day is perfectly normal so who knows :shrug:

WTB - Love the picture of your triplets!! 

Just did the labour prediction thing..

"The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have dark violet eyes and a little patch of brown hair."

All of that sounds pretty believeable except 10 pounds 11 ounces!?! Dear god I hope not!! x


----------



## WTBmyBFP

They are right on track for triplets, and A is even a little chunky!!!

A: 3.8#
B: 3.4#
C: 3.1#


----------



## MommaBarry

WTBmyBFP said:


> They are right on track for triplets, and A is even a little chunky!!!
> 
> A: 3.8#
> B: 3.4#
> C: 3.1#

YAY :happydance:


----------



## Bookity

Great news WTB!


----------



## Mrs.326

Lucy, glad to hear everything is okay! The kick counter my doctor gave me says I should feel 10 movements every 4 hours... Who knows which is right, I say follow your gut and when in doubt, call! 

WTB - glad to hear all is well with your girls! Great weights, too! :)


----------



## Jazavac

Wow, WTB, that's a lot of baby for triplets, there.

THe thread sure does move fast. I'm doing my best to catch up, but I'm also failing because I skipped most of the morning at work and am trying to figure things out here, as well. 

We had an appointment this morning, so here's what I posted in my journal as well. Sorry about the long post (I'll just horribly copy-paste it all):



31w4d


Weight: 1900 grams a.k.a. 4lb 3 oz.

Oink.


I know it's just an estimate, but... aaaa? He's on the 75th percentile, all's good, everything measures right. He was very active so his HB was a bit higher than it normally is, but the doctor said that was good, too. 

Head down. For now. Because there's more than enough room for him to keep turning. I hope he doesn't.

The icky pain/burn in my crotch/pelvis area is normal. He said the name of the nerve, but I forgot what it was. Either way, it happens because pretty much all of my weight gain has gone into the bump, and I'm carrying low, so when I stand still, the gravity doesn't treat me nicely, pretty much. The doctor suggested a support belt for housework (cooking/cleaning), or any other occasion where I'll just stand for a while. I might give it a try. 

This was our last monthly checkup and I need to be back in two weeks (October 3rd is the appointment). We'll track the little guys weight/growth and act accordingly. If he keeps growing at a steady rate, there should be no issues with pushing him out, since my body shape, so far, looks favorable. 

Still low-risk, not expected to deliver prior to the due date. I could, and should, go to the pool to get some floating exercise. Yoga is fine, since I've been doing it all along. My blood pressure was 120/58, so I'm doing very good there, too. Overall weight gain in my chart now, for the past 34 days is listed as 7 lbs (3175 grams), which made me angry! Not because of the weight itself (yup, I gained it), but because it's under 5 lbs, actually. They disregarded the fact that it was barely above freezing this morning and that I came in wearing a lot more clothing than ever before. Hmph.

I do feel better that it's not all my fault, though, because the kiddo has gained a lot, too. My home scale says 8 kilos total, from the day I found out I was pregnant (and that day, I recorded my lowest weight ever in years and years, anyway). That's about 17.5 pounds, which I guess is okay.


----------



## Jazavac

And here's what the Madame predicted for me:

The day you deliver, outside will be hot. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 14 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and barely there blonde hair.


----------



## MommaBarry

I got on the scales this morning and was upset too!! But then like you said I had on more clothes since it was 48 degrees F here! Sounds like your doing a fab job growing your little man and your gain sounds awesome!!! Your doing a great job keeping it slow and steady! (wish i could say the same) And how exciting your heading in every other week now!!!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Yay to all the good doctor's visits.

Since we were gone for 4 days, had a lot to do here this morning. Did the dishes, started laundry, had somebody come over to mow our yard (looked atrocious, because our lawnmower broke), and went through baby shower gifts. 

I even took a little 25 minute walk around the neighborhood but I started getting a stitch in my side at the end. Pretty pitiful!

There's tons more chores around the house to do, but going to go to school this afternoon, hopefully can get some studying done there.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Oh, yeah, and ate HORRIBLY at the MIL's house all the long weekend. On Saturday, there was a mini family reunion, so I had spicy cheesy chicken dip, brownies, potato salad, etc. etc. Then Sunday was the shower, so of course we had chocolate cake. And then later ordered pizza. Ugh, have to get back to healthy eating, don't want to gain too much the last 2 months!


----------



## Beankeeper

Phew girls! I've just caught up on all today's chitter chatter!

My prediction said:
"The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 11 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light amber eyes and some black hair."

I bloody hope this LO doesnt weigh 14 lbs!!! Although the only good thing about that would be the weight loss after birth! Haha... And I would be shocked by the amber eyes as DH & I both have blue eyes, and I'm kinda hoping for a blondie as I was white blonde as a baby, but DH is dark so I guess it could happen.

Lucy, I'm so glad your LO is doing well, it's horrible to be worrying like that.

WTB, very healthy weights! That's awesome!

I've had such a crappy day at work, I'm all achey & tired :( To top it all off I'm thinking baby mich have moved to breech in the last 36 hours, it's hard to tell for sure tho...

DH is at the shop getting garlic pizza bread... Yum! I'm so hungry!

Sorry if I've missed anyone/anything... Zzzzz zzzzzz......


----------



## CharlieKeys

WTB - yaaay on the weights!!!

Jaz - sounds like you had a good appointment :) 

Medieval - I now want all of that food ...! Thanks lol hmmm ESPECIALLY the brownies nom nom :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Sounds yummy though! :)

I heard 5 kicks in an hour and then 4 in the next hour and you should go in. :/


----------



## Jazavac

Our guidelines say 10 kicks over the course of two hours are just fine.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Just got back from the doctor to check that the puddle I am sitting in intermittently is normal discharge. It is. Apparently it is just quite thin now. I posted in 3rd tri, but for those that don't go I learned three things from this: 

1) discharge in 3rd tri gets really watery. 
2) I do NOT like a male OB doing a vaginal exam on me. 
3) I am SUPER sensitive in there-- the speculum hurt incredibly bad. :( I told the doc at the end that I never wanted anything to go in there again! lol!! 

There you have it. A day of lessons learned. I now have this horrible feeling that childbirth will hurt my insides. I know, that's normal, but I guess I always thought it was the uterine pain I'd be dealing with, not actual pain in the soft tissue. What the hell?! :(


----------



## Jazavac

Mine's watery, too. And still slightly coloured (yellowgreenishsomething), but no infection (so I guess I'm an alien :lol: ). 

I do love male OB/GYN. All of mine have been great. Women ones, however, were along the lines of run for your life.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Mine's watery, too. And still slightly coloured (yellowgreenishsomething), but no infection (so I guess I'm an alien :lol: ).
> 
> I do love male OB/GYN. All of mine have been great. Women ones, however, were along the lines of run for your life.

I have no idea what color mine is, Jaz. All my underwear that fit are colored, no whites. I could very well be an alien as well! lol!!

I never thought I'd have an issue with a man. Just something about it made me extremely uneasy. He was nice enough, I was just uncomfortable with him being down there. My midwives have been great so far. As long as I don't have any complications one of them will deliver me, otherwise it'll be an OB an there are men and women so who knows what I'd get. In any case, I doubt during labor I'd be feeling so weird about it- I'll probably be focused on other things. ;)


----------



## Bookity

Jaz, mine is alien too. Not too watery though.


----------



## Beankeeper

Everyone I've seen so far has been female, I'm glad for this! I think I'd feel a wee bit self conscious with a guy...


----------



## Jazavac

It's just that the majority of my ob/gyns have been male, I suppose. And then, once they start checking you up for infertility issues, you really no longer care. I've probably had everyone and their uncle look under the hood and am at the point where I could undress wherever and have anyone poke around. :lol:

All of my underwear is colored, but I can't make it without those tiny daily liners anymore, so I get to see the alien colors. :lol:


----------



## Beankeeper

I guess it's just what you're used to, all my docs when I was being tested etc were female too. I saw one male but he wasn't very good, I think he was a junior.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks for the info oh_so! Mine has also been really watery lately... I just started wearing liners and have been much more comfortable since.

And I'm 100% with you on the male OB... I much prefer a woman OB... not that men aren't capable but I feel more comfortable with a female :) All of the docs in the group I go to are women so regardless of who's on call when I go into labor I won't have to worry about a man walking into my L&D room!


----------



## Jazavac

I think all of mine are males at the hospital, haha. But if I see a doctor other than mine, I'll just run away and deliver in a ditch, anyway. :rofl:


----------



## Bookity

There are three women and one man at my doctor's office. I had the man when DD was born and it would be my luck to have him again probably. I prefer a female for sure, but at this point it's like "ah, whatever".


----------



## skweek35

I had a male gynae back in SA when I was younger. I didn't like him much as he spoke down to me. Yes I was 18 when I saw him but felt like he was treating me like a kid! So the next time I needed to see a gynae, I chose to see a female gynae. She was a lot better. 

Saw the midwife this afternoon. All is well with baba. Seeing her again in 2 weeks time - 2nd October and the consultant on 11 Oct (to discuss labour options).


----------



## Beankeeper

I have my consultant appt on 11th Oct as well! And I get to have a wee peek at LO on the ultrasound... Excited!


----------



## 1eighty

How the hell does multiquote work anyway? Grrrr.

Weight gain - total gain since conception: 3kg.

Madame's prediction:


> The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have dark violet eyes and a little patch of brown hair.

 Pretty sure we're having a boy tbh, but the violet eyes would be awesome :p TEN POUNDS?! nonononononononononono

Grats MedGrad!!! So chuffed for you!

WTB: Gorgeous bump and nice to see the girls are growing well :)

Everyone: HAI! Didya miss me? :p

AFM: I wore flight socks for all the flights. Still got horrendous cankles. Seats were thankfully near a loo on each flight, so I was lil miss speedy as soon as the "undo seatbelt" or "loo busy" signs disappeared. They tried to take my water away from me in Addis Ababa - in my 8th month of pregnancy, 30C heat, stressing because of the extended delay which meant I missed out on seeing relatives in the UK? And you want to do WHAT? No frickin way, I burst into tears and two female attendants nearby actually _scolded _the male x-ray tech who confiscated my water and they let me on board with it. I drank a metric _fuckton _of water on those flights. Also - people are fucking RUDE, just barged past and into me even with me in my "Baby in Bloom" t-shirt. And!!! _Insist _on assisted travel, no matter what stage you're at, and *INSIST *on getting the assistance - ours disappeared and never reappeared and DH is gonna write a snottogram to the airline - we're never flying with them again (Ethiopian Airways, in case anyone is considering using them).


At mum's, cooing over three huge carrier bags of baby clothes a friend set aside for us that we collected en route, marvelling at the work my family (esp mum) have put into getting the rooms upstairs suitable for habitation, and catching mum looking at the bump and welling up occasionally... bless her heart <3


----------



## skweek35

lucky you Bean!!! 
MW did say that she is keeping an eye on my measurements and if they shoot up again she will send me for another scan. I would love to have another peak at LO!! But on the other hand I don't want a huge baby!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Welcome back 1eighty! Glad you made it & the flight wasn't *too* traumatic :wave:


----------



## Bookity

Welcome back 1eighty! Glad you made it safely to your destination! :) Must feel good to be with family!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> ....
> Everyone: HAI! Didya miss me? :p

Def! :thumbup:

I can't believe they try to take water from pregnant women, ouf! I wish men had a clue sometimes! 

Yay you, how is everything? Reunited with family and kitties? Glad you made it back hydrated at least. lol!


----------



## Jazavac

So glad you're done with your travel!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ladies, are you planning pain management in labor? What kind? 

I just saw a post that freaked me out! Woman said she got an epidural then slept through the night but woke up with back pain because she was unable to move all night as she COULDN'T FEEL HER LEGS! OMG that sounds like a nightmare to me. I've actually had paralysis nightmares and it was the most horrifying thing. I can't imagine now having the epi. My hospital also offers a "walking epi"... I have actually not done all my homework on this stuff. 

I planned med free, but had the most painful pelvic exam today that made me fear I'd become a wimp. Weirdest thing that the speculum hurt. I mean, that's crazy, I've never experienced that before! Dear God, please let hypnobirthing class help me! Class on Monday was cancelled as the leader is a doula and had a labor. I feel nervous. :(


----------



## destynibaby

I didnt even know a walking epi existed? like how does that work? is it just a lower dosage? does that mean it could wear off faster then id start to feel pain if labor doesnt progress fast enough?


----------



## destynibaby

ahh shucks i just realized, im a honeydew! gosh only one fruit left.


----------



## Bookity

I went med free last time, but that all depends on the pain level. I'm definitely not above an epidural! I'm just keeping an open mind about it.


----------



## MommaBarry

A walking epi is just the placement of the epi so that it numbs the abs and vaj, but you still can feel it, just not as bad. With a full epi you are numb from the abs down, so your legs go numb and you are unable to walk but you feel nothing.

I am only having a spinal, a one time injection in the back that wears off after a couple of hours. But it numbs you from the chest down. Its scary and makes it feel like its hard to breath, but its that or be put out and miss the birth. I dont think so!!


----------



## MedievalGrad

I am undecided about pain management during labor. If my breathing, walking, labor ball, showering, and other techniques don't work, then I will have an epidural. I'm going to wait and see how it goes. I've never had bad period cramps, so I have no clue what labor is going to feel like. 

I have no real interest in a "natural" birth. Any intervention in a hospital isn't going to be "natural." What I'm interested in is a healthy mom and a healthy baby.

What I'm most nervous about right now is getting induced. My childbirth class made it sound reallly horrible.


----------



## Jazavac

I plan to go meds free, but I'm _open to anything_, which should simply mean that I'm trying to live with the fact that shit might happen, to put it that way, and then hopefully not feel miserable afterwards.

It took a long time, but did manage to find a doctor who doesn't do things I disagree with, so we're pretty much on the same page there. If we didn't need a pediatrician at birth, I suppose I'd probably attempt delivering at home, with a midwife. 

With my irrational fear of puking, I don't think I can deal with epidural, or pretty much any other thing they talked about in our hospital-based birthing class: they said all of them actually cause nausea of some sort. Then, well, no, thenk you. I can't voluntarily sign up for any of those sensations.

I think my pain tolerance is pretty high, so I believe I can manage labour. If I can't, I already told my doctor I would rather be cut open immediately, than put through the whole ordeal that includes adding pitocin (drip), this or that, which I believe would lead to a C-section anyway. 


Oh_so, vagina/cervix and everything else down there are vey sensitive to the touch during pregnancy. That's one of the reasons many midwives/doctors don't do routine vaginal exams. I've not had a single one (other than the early ultrasounds with a vaginal probe). If everything continues to go the good way, as it has been, I won't have any at all, until after my water breaks and I'm pretty much in labour. He might skip it even then, if everything is progressing as it should.


----------



## BUGaBOO

I have no pain tolerance whatsoever - I can't even get my legs waxed -it hurts so bad (but probably because I have very thick, coarse spiky hair from years of shaving....

I'm pretty much open to anything but for the sake of hoping to establish breast feeding quickly and effectively, will try my best to stay away from pethidine. I aiming for gas & air, using the spa bath, tens machine, breathing exercises and I might try and read a little about hypnobirthing as I can't afford the $500 for classes. 

Do like the sound of the walking epidural and will need to find out if the hospital does it


----------



## Bookity

I always considered myself a total wimp about pain. I had TERRIBLE period cramps the first day or 2 of my cycle. I would consistently miss school or work because of them. I'd get hot sweaty, then cold cills and vomit. It was terrible. And I'd have to get in the STRANGEST positions to get relief from the cramps, then God help me if I moved an inch out of that position. Thankfully most of my labor (all but the hour or so before I started pushing) didn't hurt nearly as bad. And another nice thing was the contractions would come and go whereas period cramps were endless.

Sorry to tell you Jaz, but I had no pain meds and still puked twice when I was in labor. Apparently it's a sign of transition?


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, I hear a lot about puking regardless of meds and it pretty much always seems to be linked to transition.

Either way, for now I just choose to disregard that as an option/possibility. :lol:


We had our first natural childbirth class tonight and it was great. Two doulas/educators and the two of us, in our own dining room.


----------



## MommaBarry

Hot-n-spicy cup of noodles at mid-night......Yea im beggin for the worst nights sleep:haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahhaha. Yeah you are mommaB!!! I've heartburn just from eating saltine crackers. I can't imagine trying to sleep after a bowl of spicy soup!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Im fighting sleep now just so I dont go lay down after eating them :dohh:
They were sooo good!! Im giving up, wish me luck im not up all night :haha:

Hope you feel better WTB!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hope you aren't on here until you are fully rested!!! Had a little milk which somehow soothes the burn! Works better than the heartburn meds!


----------



## phineas

Welcome home 1eighty :) say ur so glad to be home! 

As for pain management, I'm open to Epi... As the last option! I've oh warned I will say it when I get to bout 8 cm (oh wow pain ups a notch then) but it'll be to late so ignore me! 
I did it with just gas and air with DS which I hated... Until I needed stitches lol with me I was fine if some one encouraged me! I started trying to fight the contractions, and was hurting so bad. So the nurse kept going 'u can do it, go with tgrm' and I was grand! I had contractions in my front and back though, so by the time it came to the end they were constant! 

Also don't underestimate what ur body can do! I took a sleeping tab an hour before my waters went! I was fine until I had him... Then fell asleep straight away lol my mam had to take him!


----------



## SarahDiener

I have a male Gyno, I like him (he's also quite attractive O_O)...

Welcome back eighty1! Flights over now! 

I plan on having a strong dose of painkillers at the start. Then nothing. Although I'm going to get them to test my blood in case I do cave and want an epi. I don't want to need it and then not be able to have it!.


----------



## 1eighty

Thanks everyone!

I'm still hoping for a waterbirth with gas n air, but I heard you can get a walking epi if you are having a waterbirth too. Open to pretty much anything, and I'm not so scared of even an episiotomy, as long as I don't feel it happening or being stitched up.

Need food!!!!


----------



## phineas

Sarah why do u need ur blood tested for Epi? God I must really know nothing bout it!

Omg omg Omg! Got my scan date this morning, I get my full fetal assessment next wed! Cannot wait to see baby! It's been a long ten weeks since I got a lil peek at baby! And he looked so sad then (I was bleeding and he looks like he's pouting)! 
Only 10 o clock and today's started out brill!


----------



## Beankeeper

I get very painful periods, so I'm hoping I'll cope with early labour.
So far my 'plan' for the birth looks like this on a scale:
1. Take paracetamol :haha: This is likely to be if I stay at home before the contractions get too bad/close together, so in pre-labour so to speak
2. Deep breathing & meditation, going to keep trying this throughout to try & stay calm, but if it helps with pain too, I'll be a happy bunny!
3. Use tens machine.
4. Gas & air. I'm kinda looking forward to this :D
5. Morphine injection
6. Epidural

I'm hoping I only get as far as 4, but I won't know until labour strikes. Like I said, I've dealt with very painful period pains since I was a teenager, but yeah, I'm expecting this to be a whole lot worse! Bookity, you've made me feel a bit more optimistic, as you're right, contractions will come & go...

Both my sisters had epidurals, so I guess it's a possibility. I'm not keen though unless it's REALLY necessary as I don't like the idea of losing feeling when you need to push, I heard it can prolong labour too. And if I need a caesarian for whatever reason then I'll just do as they tell me.


----------



## Beankeeper

Woop for another scan Phin! I'm pretty excited about mine, but trying not to get too excited as for some reason I'm convinced they'll tell me it's not necessary... :shrug:

Yesterday I was feeling good as baby had hiccups & I could feel them in my pelvic area, so I though great- head is down, and then I woke up this morning with baby hiccupping right up at my ribs! Naughty baby! Get back down there! :haha:


----------



## Wandering

Im definately getting an epidural if I need it. And to be honest I probably will. I might suprise myself though, I can be quite determined when I want to be.

I dont think I'll like gas and air. I feel sick quite easily and it sounds like the kind of thing that would make me sick!

I only have two main fears for the actual labour. One being that I suffer with migraines and im so so worried I'll have a migraine during labour. I dont know what I'll do if thats the case.. I literally cant function when i get migraines :wacko: 
and two being throwing up. I have this crazy fear of throwing up infront of people, I absolutely hate it!! Although i'll probably be at the point of not caring at all by then..

Phin - So exciting about your scan! Howcome you get another scan? If you dont mind me asking. Must be so nice knowing that you'll get to see baby again!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm not gonna lie I CANNOT wait to get back on the Pethidine!!!! (and gas and air!!) :) I loved Pethidine! :haha:

yaaaaaaaaay for getting back safely 1eighty even if the journey here was stressful :(


----------



## SarahDiener

It's just what they told me that you needed one on the hospital tour. But then again... I don't speak german well  

Yay for scan!!! :D actually, I can't wait to see her again on the 25th... and it's only been 2 weeks for me!

I agree bean, actually one of the reasons I decided to have a baby is that it sometimes settles periods down (pain wise etc). So I'm kind of hoping my periods will normalise again :shrug:. But I'm hoping that it will help me get through early labour.

They don't do gas and air in Germany :( So none for me. I was thinking about looking into a tens machine or at least asking someone about it...

Yeah bookity, even if you have to count the seconds, it's still a limited time!

I'm kind of scared though that I'll get in a defensive mode. When I do sometimes I shut down and wont ask for anything even if I'm actually about to die from pain... :/ 


Ok and on another note, I just reaslied how awesome baby and bump is. All other forums on the internet are such hostile places. And we are just all full of support and love for each other! :happydance::flower:


----------



## Beankeeper

True, there's a lot of love here! Especially on this thread! 

My sisters both used tens machines & said they were good in early labour, so I've got a loan of one. Need to buy new sticky pads for it tho. I'm also planning on having a bath at home, and labouring in the birth pool if I find it helps, but not sure if I'll be allowed as they can be funny about letting overweight people in the pool :(


----------



## SpringerS

I'm seeing my consultant tomorrow and if he okays me for it I want to go to the local birth centre rather than either of the hospitals. If I go there I won't have the option of an epidural so my pain management plan is to listen to my meditation tracks, bounce on ball, use a Tens Machine (at home for early labour and then in the birth centre), then get in the pool at the hospital and finally gas and air. Hopefully I can manage on that as if I want anything more I'll have to transfer to a hospital ward and I really, really want to stay in the birth centre.

I also suspect I may swear a lot but neurological studies have shown that swearing reduces pain perception and increase our tolerance of pain, so it's not rudeness, it's science.:D


----------



## SpringerS

SarahDiener said:


> Ok and on another note, I just reaslied how awesome baby and bump is. All other forums on the internet are such hostile places. And we are just all full of support and love for each other! :happydance::flower:

Have you looked at many threads on the Baby Club forum yet? Some of the threads there get horribly nasty. Usually about subjects like controlled crying but once I read a thread that was just about getting the bus and some of the posters went off the deep end. It's a bit scary.


----------



## SarahDiener

Exactly! Oh I'm thinking I might crack in childbirth and start swearing at all the GErmans. If they talk German around me and not include me... I may start releasing some serious built up anger... :O

Nope, I'm glad I havent Springer :(


----------



## Lucyjo81

I really do not know how i will cope with the pain. Im rather odd. Im fine when it comes to getting tattoos done etc but then any other kind of pain i can't handle lol. 
I think i will end up having an epidural, i don't think my hospital does walking epis. I haven't thought about getting a tens machine, are they any good? 
Xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Info on Tens machine here is quite useful https://www.patient.co.uk/health/TENS-Machines.htm It seems to be the sort of thing that works for some & not for others.


----------



## phineas

I get another scan wandering cause I bled really bad clots at 22 weeks. They couldn't find why, just that my placentas low, so I was meant to have a scan at 28 weeks to make sure everything in there was ok... But they didn't schedule it :( so my nurse got on to the dr, and they gonna check everything and right up a report for my dr etc! Hoping baby tries smile this time, hated seeing him frowning! 

Is it weird that I normally have a mouth like a drunk sailor... But never swore once in labour! I kinda went off into my own world, I member the nurse telling me to go with the contractions and that I could do it. Once she said that I member just closing my eyes, listening to baby's heart and rolling with the pain! Think that's why I managed so well! I member smiling at my ma when she came in and I honestly couldn't tell u what she was at after that cause I kept my eyes closed and breathed! 

... Then the lil shit stitched me... Ohh he heard me then lol 

Yup baby club is a hormonal place lol imagine 4 circumsion threads and it's not even as hormonal as it can get ha!


----------



## Mrs.326

My doctor and I only discussed an epidural... It seems like our pain management options are pretty limited in the US... or at least in the area I'm from. But, if that's the only thing I'm offered, I'm definitely going to take it! I'll try to go as long as I can on my own, but I'm not above asking for an epi. Who knows, maybe I'll have quick labors like my mom and I won't have a chance :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Mrs it sure is interesting how birth is handled over here versus the rest of the world. Part of the pain management is the fact that insurance rarely covers anything but a hospital birth, and with that the options are usually: 1. Nothing (bless those who can for I'm not one of them) 2. Epidural 3. Spinal Block


That is about it. Any other option is usually seen as unusual and requires all expenses to be out of pocket. Just interesting how different it is. We also lead the world in the number/percent of c sections performed. It made me wonder how many are actually medically necessary versus how many are scheduled (after some time seeing trends with labor and delivery, I've noticed a dramatic slow down of patients on the weekends and weekend evenings, but midweek l&d is hopping).


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs.... ask your doc about stadol. They can give you a shot of that in the hip during labor to take the "edge off" but it doesnt last long and it doesnt take all the pain away. It makes you feel like your intoxicated so the pain seems tolerbale. At least its another option or may be able to help you hold off as long as you can on the epi. You can also have Darvocet, but it takes longer to kick in.


----------



## MommaBarry

I had the stadol shot with my son becuase the pain was terrible (pitocin induced) but I wasnt far enough along to have an epi yet (only at a 4 and contracting hard every 2 minutes and they lasted a minute)

With the stadol I was doing great. Even had my family come in while I was laboring and was happily chatting away. But once it wore off, get the hell out of my room :haha: and give me the damn epi NOW!!!! Once I got the epi I was all gravy :winkwink:


----------



## MedievalGrad

Yeah, I don't know what the UK girls are talking about when they say they want gas as pain relief, lol!

At my birthing class they only discussed 1.) natural 2.) Demerol (IV med that dulls contractions but doesn't last very long) and 3.) epidural.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks for the info, ladies! WTB, I wondered the same thing about c-sections... Can you opt for one if you don't have a medical reason to have one? I've had 5 friends have babies in the last year and all but 1 had c-sections (unplanned). 

And I'll definitely ask my doctor about stadol and demerol. I'd feel better knowing I had more options going in :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wow, lots of discussion today! 

Jaz, on the pain/sensitivity down there... did you read that it goes away after? I'm all worried. I told my OH that my vagina doesn't work anymore. He smiled and said sinisterly "don't worry, I'll make it work." lol! I laughed. He confirmed that he wasn't joking. :p Cute! I just hope it really does feel normal again after birth. I am definitely going to ask them not to do many pelvic exams. I will make it clear to them next appt how much pain it caused me. 

On the subject of pain meds, I really don't have many options as, like Jaz, I get sick reallllly easily. I can't really take much save morphine, and morphine is a poor pain reliever if it isn't bone pain, ime. It's great for broken bones, but that's it. Other than that it just makes you feel out of it, and more accepting of the pain/ relaxed about it, but the pain is the same. Plus I'd be worried baby would come out all morphined up. lol! 

I am getting NOTHING done at work these days. Seriously. I got sick, but I'm coming out of it, and I'm just sitting here doing nothing. I know I need to set my lab up so that when I get back from leave it's all set. I'm stopping work in 10 days and just going to "work from home"... but in reality I'll likely not do much for work as I've got an exam I want to study for that I'll be taking on Oct 15 if I don't go into labor early or have another contradiction. 

10 days!!! :D


----------



## MedievalGrad

I forgot to mention one whine from what was otherwise a lovely weekend. SO and I went over to see his dad and dad's girlfriend for a few hours (they live 4 hours away). We were in the kitchen and his dad was cooking breakfast, and his dad's girlfriend just lit up a cigarette with me sitting right there 8 months pregnant! ARGH! 

On the second cigarette I made some excuse to go outside and call my sister. I mean, I know LOGICALLY that being around one cigarette isn't going to hurt the baby but it still BOTHERS me.

So now I don't know if I need to tell SO to tell THEM that when they come to visit the baby after she's born there will be NO smoking in the house. We are trying to stagger visits because my mom will be there for 2 weeks after the baby is born and we don't want to have the visits with his mom and stepdad and dad and dad's girlfriend coincide.


----------



## Mrs.326

You're kidding!!!?? I can't believe you didn't say anything to her? Granted, it's her house, but I definitely would have asked if she could at least warn you next time so you could move away, or she could go outside. I'd be shocked if you had to have the conversation with them that they're not allowed to smoke in your home, but if it's something you're worried about I'd definitely talk to your SO about it and have him have that talk. I had to have a talk with my smoking relatives that they will not be allowed to hold my baby if the smell like an ash tray! Sorry to be rude about it, but... my baby, my rules.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay for 10 days Oh_so! Maybe just work shorter hours and try and get -something- done in that time?? 

Apparently morphine kind of makes you not care. Women apparently fall asleep between contractions and kind of... don't really care they are in labour :/.

WTB, In Germany it really seems like it's either Epi or aromatherapy. There is nothing for people in the middle. I just don't want to use things that might interfere with birth. But I'm very for science and not into alternative medicines unless they have been scientifically proven (No opinions please, just saying for me!:flower:). So I'm kind of stuck in the middle. If I can't do it without something I have to go straight to an epi!!! No tens machines (I googled) and no gas and air :dohh:.


----------



## SarahDiener

Mrs.326 said:


> You're kidding!!!?? I can't believe you didn't say anything to her? Granted, it's her house, but I definitely would have asked if she could at least warn you next time so you could move away, or she could go outside. I'd be shocked if you had to have the conversation with them that they're not allowed to smoke in your home, but if it's something you're worried about I'd definitely talk to your SO about it and have him have that talk. I had to have a talk with my smoking relatives that they will not be allowed to hold my baby if the smell like an ash tray! Sorry to be rude about it, but... my baby, my rules.

Yeah, I'd be surprised if they smoked in your house... that takes a special kind of dumb! But if you do think they will do it you might need to ask them :/ or alternatively if they go to do it your house just ask them to take it outside at that point...


----------



## Beankeeper

Ugh, that's pretty off, not even giving you a heads up before lighting up! I'm surprised your dad didn't say anything either.

I'm so glad I don't have many friends/family that smoke. My dad does, but only outside & not very much... and when he does I give him a proper hard time about it!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Yeah, I was so shocked by it! The last time (a couple months ago) we dropped by for a quick visit we stayed outside so I thought it was clear that I didn't want to be around smoke but this time his dad was cooking breakfast so we had to go inside. 

It's her house, so she's welcome to smoke in it, but I'm not going to bring the baby over there if they are going to smoke in the house. Luckily we don't see them very often and his mom and stepdad (who live in the same time) do NOT smoke and we see them a whole lot more. 

Once I took a class and we all went over to the professor's house one night and he smoked RIGHT in front of my 7-month-pregnant fellow grad student.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, I forgot to share this bit of gold... 

The office I work in is a leased space in a school (bottom floor is a school, top floor is all business offices). Anyway - sometimes the students from the bottom floor come up to the top floor and use our restroom because it's larger and cleaner for the most part. One of the nursing students was in the restroom with me this morning and when she came out of the stall and saw me she said "Oh! When are you due???" I answered "November" and she then beams and tells me that her daughter just had a baby 2 days ago. She said she had to deliver 3 weeks early b/c she didn't have much amniotic fluid. She said the baby was 5lbs 1oz. I congratulated her and sweetly said "what a tiny baby! I'm sure she's perfect" she then tells me "yes, she is a tniy baby. But my daughter was too during her pregnancy. She wasn't nearly as big as you and you still have until November!"

Are. You. Kidding. Me? Thanks, lady. Thanks. Guess what? You don't look so small yourself! (of course, I didn't say that, but I sure was thinking it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Beankeeper said:


> Ugh, that's pretty off, not even giving you a heads up before lighting up! I'm surprised your dad didn't say anything either.
> 
> I'm so glad I don't have many friends/family that smoke. My dad does, but only outside & not very much... and when he does I give him a proper hard time about it!

It was SO's dad, not mine. None of my family smoke at all.

Yes, I am going to have to warn my SO to warn THEM that they cannot smoke in the house. They only come 1x a year (Thanksgiving) but won't be coming this Thanksgiving so it's not like we see them all the time but it is still an issue that is better resolved ahead of time.


----------



## Coleey

That's awful and so selfish :nope: I'm surprised your dad said nothing to her aswell! 

I had my son in Sweden and they had g&a, epidurals and walking epidurals afaik. I only had the g&a once I got to 7cm as my labour progressed quickly. The best thing I had though was warm water from the shower. I wouldn't get out of it and even ate my breakfast in there :rofl: It eventually came back up, but my oh has the funniest picture of me sitting in it eating my food!:haha: I'm not completely sure what's available here (we moved to Norway), as long as they have gas and air, I'm happy :haha: xx


----------



## MedievalGrad

Mrs.326 said:


> Oh, I forgot to share this bit of gold...
> 
> The office I work in is a leased space in a school (bottom floor is a school, top floor is all business offices). Anyway - sometimes the students from the bottom floor come up to the top floor and use our restroom because it's larger and cleaner for the most part. One of the nursing students was in the restroom with me this morning and when she came out of the stall and saw me she said "Oh! When are you due???" I answered "November" and she then beams and tells me that her daughter just had a baby 2 days ago. She said she had to deliver 3 weeks early b/c she didn't have much amniotic fluid. She said the baby was 5lbs 1oz. I congratulated her and sweetly said "what a tiny baby! I'm sure she's perfect" she then tells me "yes, she is a tniy baby. But my daughter was too during her pregnancy. She wasn't nearly as big as you and you still have until November!"
> 
> Are. You. Kidding. Me? Thanks, lady. Thanks. Guess what? You don't look so small yourself! (of course, I didn't say that, but I sure was thinking it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

People can be soooo rude! :grr:


----------



## Coleey

Mrs.326 said:


> Oh, I forgot to share this bit of gold...
> 
> The office I work in is a leased space in a school (bottom floor is a school, top floor is all business offices). Anyway - sometimes the students from the bottom floor come up to the top floor and use our restroom because it's larger and cleaner for the most part. One of the nursing students was in the restroom with me this morning and when she came out of the stall and saw me she said "Oh! When are you due???" I answered "November" and she then beams and tells me that her daughter just had a baby 2 days ago. She said she had to deliver 3 weeks early b/c she didn't have much amniotic fluid. She said the baby was 5lbs 1oz. I congratulated her and sweetly said "what a tiny baby! I'm sure she's perfect" she then tells me "yes, she is a tniy baby. But my daughter was too during her pregnancy. She wasn't nearly as big as you and you still have until November!"
> 
> Are. You. Kidding. Me? Thanks, lady. Thanks. Guess what? You don't look so small yourself! (of course, I didn't say that, but I sure was thinking it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Urgh, some people just don't think before they open their mouth! :grr: You should have said 'Yes, well, I'm pregnant, what's your excuse?' :rofl: xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Coleey said:


> Urgh, some people just don't think before they open their mouth! :grr: You should have said 'Yes, well, I'm pregnant, what's your excuse?' :rofl: xx

LOL! I would have _loved_ to say that to her! My face looked pretty shocked when she said that to me...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> Oh, I forgot to share this bit of gold...
> 
> The office I work in is a leased space in a school (bottom floor is a school, top floor is all business offices). Anyway - sometimes the students from the bottom floor come up to the top floor and use our restroom because it's larger and cleaner for the most part. One of the nursing students was in the restroom with me this morning and when she came out of the stall and saw me she said "Oh! When are you due???" I answered "November" and she then beams and tells me that her daughter just had a baby 2 days ago. She said she had to deliver 3 weeks early b/c she didn't have much amniotic fluid. She said the baby was 5lbs 1oz. I congratulated her and sweetly said "what a tiny baby! I'm sure she's perfect" she then tells me "yes, she is a tniy baby. But my daughter was too during her pregnancy. She wasn't nearly as big as you and you still have until November!"
> 
> Are. You. Kidding. Me? Thanks, lady. Thanks. Guess what? You don't look so small yourself! (of course, I didn't say that, but I sure was thinking it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Awe, don't feel bad. The one forum member that just delivered (mysterious eye) was way smaller than me. If she looks 40 weeks, I look 55. lol!! 

We all carry differently. My baby commands a lot of space. :haha:


----------



## SpringerS

Mrs.326 said:


> She said she had to deliver 3 weeks early b/c she didn't have much amniotic fluid. She said the baby was 5lbs 1oz. I congratulated her and sweetly said "what a tiny baby! I'm sure she's perfect" she then tells me "yes, she is a tniy baby. But my daughter was too during her pregnancy. She wasn't nearly as big as you and you still have until November!"

It might have been a hamfisted attempt at reassuring you. Her daughter was tiny because she hadn't produced enough amniotic fluid so the baby was born early with a low birth weight, which can cause problems. The fact that you are bigger means you do have enough fluid so don't have to worry about that causing problems for you baby. She might just have worded it really badly.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> You're kidding!!!?? I can't believe you didn't say anything to her? Granted, it's her house, but I definitely would have asked if she could at least warn you next time so you could move away, or she could go outside. I'd be shocked if you had to have the conversation with them that they're not allowed to smoke in your home, but if it's something you're worried about I'd definitely talk to your SO about it and have him have that talk. I had to have a talk with my smoking relatives that they will not be allowed to hold my baby if the smell like an ash tray! Sorry to be rude about it, but... my baby, my rules.

I'm with you on this one. I also told my mom that she can't hold the baby if she smells of smoke. Usually Christmas Eve is done at my aunt's house, and she smokes, but I'm assuming she wouldn't do it indoors with the baby there. If she does we'll be going home early if she has an issue when I ask her not to smoke with the baby present. Offending people is worth the health of my baby. Sorry. 

And, no one who knows me even the slightest would dare smoke in my home. lol!! :winkwink:


----------



## Bookity

The only person in my family who smokes is my sister's husband. It's already a rule at her house that he has to smoke outside. I wouldn't let anyone smoke in my house. I would hope no one would presume that was okay!

I can't believe that woman Mrs! How rude!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hey, I'm joining those of you on the second-to-last fruit today. After this we become watermelons. OMG, what a horrifying fruit for them to choose when you've got baby coming out in mind. lol!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

The smoking thing annoys me too, my MIL is the only one who smokes - I don't want her holding the baby if she stinks of smoke either, I hope my OH will say something to her about it. 

Mrs. I am sorry that lady was so rude to you. I was in a shop being served last week and the lady behind the till asked when I was due, I told her and them my cousin who I was with said 'your getting big' and patted my belly :| I patted hers back and said 'so are you,when are you due?' :rofl: a couple of weeks back my SIL also said 'I want to see how big you are' and OH said to her - 'not as big as you' :haha:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

lmao, Sharonfruit!!! The looks must have been priceless. :p


----------



## Mrs.326

SpringerS said:


> It might have been a hamfisted attempt at reassuring you. Her daughter was tiny because she hadn't produced enough amniotic fluid so the baby was born early with a low birth weight, which can cause problems. The fact that you are bigger means you do have enough fluid so don't have to worry about that causing problems for you baby. She might just have worded it really badly.

I guess I didn't look at it that way... I suppose she could have been trying to reassure me, but she could have chosen her words differently :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

Some people are so tactless when it comes to size. I'm still annoyed at my friend who said I was massive at 28 weeks! Then she said I looked like I was having a 12 lber! I really don't know what's up with her. People are stupid.

I washed a couple of loads of baby's clothes today, its so cute having such tiny things hanging on the airer!


----------



## Mrs.326

Bean! What is your friend thinking??!! My best friend is also pregnant and just a week behind me and she wouldn't dare say anything about my size even though it is obvious that I'm much bigger than her (although I always have been... she's a really petite girl)


----------



## Beankeeper

I really don't know, I think she thinks it's funny! She's not usually a malicious person. I'm wondering if she's jealous or something. I'm not taking it personally though, I'm not measuring ahead, actually 1 cm behind, but I'm pregnant, it's normal for me to look like I'm having a baby!


----------



## Mrs.326

Beankeeper said:


> but I'm pregnant, it's normal for me to look like I'm having a baby!

Amen! :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> I really don't know, I think she thinks it's funny! She's not usually a malicious person. I'm wondering if she's jealous or something. I'm not taking it personally though, I'm not measuring ahead, actually 1 cm behind, but I'm pregnant, it's normal for me to look like I'm having a baby!

Awe, she's probably not trying to be malicious. My mom and OH are always saying how huge my baby bump is and that I will probably have an enormous baby. I just laugh it off, partly because I know it's true. Comparing my bump to others at my stage, mine is generally much bigger. Plus we were both big babies, so would not be too surprised if we have a little monster in there. lol!! 

But, you're right, we're pregnant, looking pregnant is normal! I saw an ad in a magazine at the OB yesterday with a woman with no body fat and a baby bump that looked about our stage wearing... get this... 6" heels. Um, okay, screw you, media! I'm tired of your trying to make us feel like we've over-gained or something. You know what, we're storing fat for breastfeeding and some water retention is also totally normal. I'll bet the percentage of waif models getting pregnant is pretty low, anyhow! I was underweight last year and my pregnancy came just a little after bringing my BMI up to average finally. I don't think that was co-incidence. There are lots of factors, but low BMI certainly is not good for being pregnant!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I look and feel huge ... if anyone makes a comment then they'll get a smack with the babybag lol. I hate how people think it's okay to make 'wow how big are you comments' ..... you wouldn't make a comment like that to an obese person or how skinny an anorexic person is - so why would you make a comment to a pregnant person who is more hormonal and emotional :dohh:


----------



## SarahDiener

Well not to mention if you're very thin your periods stop... so... pretty difficult to get pregnant!!!


----------



## Jazavac

I really don't care if someone says anything about my bump. Yup, it's fairly huge, but that's what it's supposed to be, especially since it looks like the kiddo in there is on the bigger side, as well. :shrug:

Our hospital offers epidural (walking and regular), spinal tap and two other things, one of which is called Nubain, and the other Fentanyl. I don't think I'd ever agree to the last two, as they are known to cause nausea immediately. Apparently epidural causes it, too, so that's a pretty big fat no for me.


----------



## phineas

I actually have had only one comment on my bump which was 'u got big at the star, but now ur just all bump looking' which is fine in my eyes! Ha I took a bump pic today, and don't think I've grew in the last few weeks, but def rounder which I can deal with! 

I'm wiped tonight! Was helping my mil all day, and even though we weren't doing much I'm wiped now!


----------



## MommaBarry

My feet and fingers look like sausages :haha:

As for bump comments, my friend had posted and tagged a pic of me on FB from my shower of me and another friend who is a week away from delivering (she doesnt look preggers, she gained all over, not the point) but my great aunt comments and I quote "Nice bump ladies. Jaime you look like your about to explode" :growlmad: WTF!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> My feet and fingers look like sausages :haha:
> 
> As for bump comments, my friend had posted and tagged a pic of me on FB from my shower of me and another friend who is a week away from delivering (she doesnt look preggers, she gained all over, not the point) but my great aunt comments and I quote "Nice bump ladies. Jaime you look like your about to explode" :growlmad: WTF!!!

:saywhat:

First of all, I've seen your bump pictures you've posted here and you _do not_ look like you're about to explode! What a crap comment... I'm sure it wasn't meant to come off like that, but I just don't understand why people don't think things through before the say/type them!


----------



## 1eighty

Jazavac said:


> Our hospital offers epidural (walking and regular), spinal tap and two other things, one of which is called Nubain, and the other Fentanyl. I don't think I'd ever agree to the last two, as they are known to cause nausea immediately. Apparently epidural causes it, too, so that's a pretty big fat no for me.

Over here if they give you meds during labour that may make you nauseous, they will give you something for nausea at the same time to negate that particular side effect (read that in my midwife pack last night!).


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think Pethidine may be similar to those Jaz? Or is it Demoral it's similar too? Either way Pethidine is known to cause nausea and sickness which is why they give it with an anti-sickness remedy all in the same jab :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I know we're all moaning about people saying about our bumps being big, but I know women who have 'smaller' bumps for how far gone they are get upset too. In otherwords people should just NOT comment on the size of a baby bump without causing the pregnant person to get offended lol


----------



## SarahDiener

As long as they comment on my bump and not my butt I'm fine with it :D


----------



## phineas

Well it's official... After a nearly 6 years... I paid the last repayment on my loan today! Woopp lol so that's an extra 50 a week in my pocket... Can't wait for next week lol so although I slept crap last night, and feel so Shyt... There's my silver lining lol now to start working on bringing oh's debt down! 

That's another calendar event marked off on my count down to baby! Prob silly to anyone else but def a calendar moment for me!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yayy! What did you pay off? Just a general loan?


----------



## phineas

Ye we get college free here, bar our reg fee, so I got a loan for the reg fee for the 4 years I was in college! So just kinda a student loan! So been outta college a year, and it's been killing me pay it more when I'm not there ha so as and from to day... I'm loan free! Woohoo lol I still have 100 to pay on my credit card but only paying a 10 a week on that so will be finished fairly soon too!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

It is a huge accomplishment when you get debt down and what a relief!


----------



## sharonfruit

Well done phineas, what a relief. My OH stupidly took out a loan out to help his mother out a few years back, that'll be paid off in December. :headspin:


----------



## SarahDiener

I have a lovely student loan. Two degrees... ouch... Dont have to pay anything back for another 6-12 months and if I was in NZ it'd be interest free, but still... Not so nice :)


----------



## phineas

Def a relief, I'm the one in our relationship who tries get down the loan/debts, and he pays the immediate bills. He used to be really really crap with money so has his own loans etc but this one was in my name so I hated it! So now mines paid off, I'm gonna slowly work on his debts too. Nothing major, still only be 20-40 a week etc but hey if it's summat I've learned, it's that persistence pays off! 

Eek Sarah I've only heard bout the way ye do it, makes me realise how lucky we r. Now I know if i go for my masters it's bout 4000 but thats still nothing compared to some places I've heard!


----------



## Jazavac

1eighty said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Our hospital offers epidural (walking and regular), spinal tap and two other things, one of which is called Nubain, and the other Fentanyl. I don't think I'd ever agree to the last two, as they are known to cause nausea immediately. Apparently epidural causes it, too, so that's a pretty big fat no for me.
> 
> Over here if they give you meds during labour that may make you nauseous, they will give you something for nausea at the same time to negate that particular side effect (read that in my midwife pack last night!).Click to expand...

Same here. So that's two drugs already, unfortunately. Then your blood pressure drops, so you need a third.

After a little while, pitocin and the rest kick in and in the end, off to a C-section with you, because women usually can't even remember their name, let alone figure out the birth part.

So all I really want is to stay away from it all. Ick.


----------



## Jazavac

CharlieKeys said:


> I think Pethidine may be similar to those Jaz? Or is it Demoral it's similar too? Either way Pethidine is known to cause nausea and sickness which is why they give it with an anti-sickness remedy all in the same jab :)

I just googled them, and it looked like pethidine and nubain are kind of similar.


----------



## Wandering

Anyone suffering from 'RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME'? Its driving me nuts. Stopping me from sleeping!! :nope:


----------



## BUGaBOO

Wandering said:


> Anyone suffering from 'RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME'? Its driving me nuts. Stopping me from sleeping!! :nope:

Yes I had it in 1st tri, now it's back. It's such a horrible feeling! In fact, most of the symptoms I had in 1st tri are returning now - morning sickness (though now as bad) overheating, restless legs, breathlessness, went off red meat completely......I'm sure there's more to come!

If this is anyone elses first pregnancy, is it making you think twice about being pregnant again in the future? I definitely want another 1 or 2 kids but ugh, not enjoying pregnancy as much as I thought I would. Maybe it's just that it's sooo long. 7 months of being pregnant would be enough me thinks!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Wandering--yes. All the time. And I hate it. A lot. 

BugABoo--this is the first and last for me. Anyone who says "atleast you are getting it all done at once" clearly doesn't have a clue about how much carrying multiples can suck. I'd not change it for anything, but I don't want I get pregnant EVER again. I'm not saying singleton pregnancies are easy at all, and if I had this much trouble with one i would be singing the same tune. 

I know it will be worth it, but I too am about done with this pregnancy game. :haha:


----------



## BUGaBOO

WTBmyBFP said:


> Wandering--yes. All the time. And I hate it. A lot.
> 
> BugABoo--this is the first and last for me. Anyone who says "atleast you are getting it all done at once" clearly doesn't have a clue about how much carrying multiples can suck. I'd not change it for anything, but I don't want I get pregnant EVER again. I'm not saying singleton pregnancies are easy at all, and if I had this much trouble with one i would be singing the same tune.
> 
> I know it will be worth it, but I too am about done with this pregnancy game. :haha:

No I was just saying to my hubby the other day that I would think twice now about wanting to conceive twins - a singleton pregnancy is hard enough, twins I can't imagine and triplets - my hat goes off to you! I can only imagine and yes you must get lots of annoying comments!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

What pregnant lady doesn't?? :rofl:

Ah well. I feel so sorry for gals in the hospital for the same issues I'm having and knowing they are "only" having one. How did gals do it a hundred years ago?!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm definitely not comfortable, but I'm not put off. I think I have it pretty good though :O. I can't imagine having multiples! 

Although... in saying that, reflux again... lol


----------



## MommaBarry

I think im one of the crazies!! Although day to day is getting harder, I love being pregnant and am quit sad that after this baby I will only get to carry another (fx'd).

The other day I was thinking to myself, what if when they go to do m c-section something is wrong / goes wrong and they have to do a hystarectomy, (very real possiblity with sections) and this is the last time I ever get to carry life within me? I was really sad at the thought. I know I only want one more after this and then I am having my tubes tied, but I think im going to have a hard time in my next pregnancy knowing that it will be my last. :cry:


----------



## phineas

Tbh I had it so easy on DS, and harder this time, but I know I'll prob do it again! We haven't really decided how big of an age gap this time we want! I know I don't want less than 2 but hope to not have like this time over 7 years... So hmm god knows lol 

Only thing I'm thankful for is in all my aches and pains the only problem I've really had this time was my bleed at 22 weeks, whereas with DS I was already on bed rest at this time with him for him bp! So I'll take a sore crotch any day over that ha!

Just ordered my Epo and rl capsules! Eek! This is summat when I was in first tri that I thought seemed so far away... And now it's here!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Isnt it wild how quickly things seem to move in the third Tri? 

Got a little nesting bug this morning and spent about five minutes straightening the hospital room. I then typed out and sent a list to DH explaining how to pack up and move stuff out of the room for when I go to have the c section. It has everything listed as to where it is, and which things I'd like to make it over to post partum. He gets a little panicked so I'm trying to make it easier on him. 

But knowing how things go the nurses might try to "help" and end up making a big ole mess of it by the time he gets here. (they are wonderful but I can see my planning going to pot if they just try to empty out the room as quickly as possible)


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha WTB that's a cute way for your nesting to come out  
Yeah, I was just thinking to myself I need to start doing some of those 34week+things that I've been thinking about doing since first! Can't believe how close we are! 

Only 2 reflux things left :'( means I'm going to have to attempt at getting some more at the pharmacy in my bad German... Stupid DH come baccccccckkkkk! Not to mention... he hasnt called me today yet :'(

Oh and to do my 34 week dance :happydance:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congrats on 34 !!! :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Holy shit, your 34 weeks are scary. :lol: I mean, mostly because it means I'll be 32 tomorrow and that's way too close to 40 when you feel like you are sooooooo not ready. Ok, I'm being hysterical for nothing now. LOL.

I don't mind being pregnant. It's not easy, but I guess I've had it pretty easy, too. I wish I could sleep better, but other than that, I don't really feel all that different, let alone bad. We'll see how I'll feel after delivery, of course.


----------



## SarahDiener

Jazavac said:


> Holy shit, your 34 weeks are scary. :lol: I mean, mostly because it means I'll be 32 tomorrow and that's way too close to 40 when you feel like you are sooooooo not ready. Ok, I'm being hysterical for nothing now. LOL.
> 
> I don't mind being pregnant. It's not easy, but I guess I've had it pretty easy, too. I wish I could sleep better, but other than that, I don't really feel all that different, let alone bad. We'll see how I'll feel after delivery, of course.

haha, labour might be my make or break moment tbh .
But in all seriousness... I'm full term in 3 weeks... O_O AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :wohoo: <---- running around screaming


----------



## MommaBarry

Congrats to making it to 34 :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

Exciting and scary, Sarah!! I feel so far behind, but 4 weeks isn't that long in baby time :)

I definitely want another baby. I've been sore, and in pain, and emotional, and sleep deprived, and tired, and everything else... but, I really, really, really want another chance to experience this again. I LOVE feeling my little guy move around and the excitement I see in my husband's eyes waiting to meet him. 

However, I agree... labor may change my mind :haha:


----------



## MedievalGrad

<3 I've (mostly) enjoyed being pregnant so far. The worst part has been the tiredness. I was REALLY tired in first trimester, it went away in second, and now it's back in third. *sigh* Heartburn and shortness of breath are really my only other two complaints right now.

But I LOVE my bump! <3


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Off Topic:

Are these Anne Klein adds a nuisance to anyone else?? Bunch of skinny Minny models in super slim fashion clothing....hahha. Seems a little off base for a pregnancy/TTC site.


----------



## MommaBarry

Hahah WTB :haha: I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hahaha WTB, YES! I was thinking the same thing :) Not to mention, the banner is huge and covering the page toolbar I use to navigate through the threads!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I am definitely done ... I hate 3rd tri and as much as I love feeling the baby move etc, I hate the pelvic pressure, cramps, peeing constantly, not being able to pick my babies up, struggling to put my youngest in his cot, not being able to get out as much etc and a lot of the time feel incredible guilt. Plus, I always wanted three ... so now it's complete :) 

After Stephen - I knew I wanted another one just not so soon - if I was going to do it the way we intended we would just be getting pregnant with our second now :haha: BUT, I do believe there is a plan out there for everyone :)


----------



## Beankeeper

I definitely want to have another baby after this one, in the long run, I think it's easier to have more than one kid so they can entertain each other. It can be a very intensive relationship with an only child & they can be very demanding of attention- my niece definitely falls into this category. She's very bright but constantly wants me/my sister to play/do things with her & she can be pretty exhausting!

I was one of 3 kids & we often played together so mum could get on with whatever.

I have enjoyed parts of pregnancy but I don't think it's my favourite thing, especially now in 3rd tri. I've been fairly active today & am now feeling lousy. It'll all be worth it though.... Won't it?! :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

Congrats on 34 weeks Sarah! Can't believe it's come round so soon!


----------



## phineas

Love ur lil nesting idea WTB!

Sarah I too always feel so behind ye who are due the 1st... No fair lol although I suppose being 32 on Sunday ain't nothing to complain bout either lol! Cannot believe we're all term soon... Woop! 

I'm like u Charlie I'm over 3rd tri! Can honestly say puking and extreme tiredness in first tri to the extent I slept most of the day compares nothing to now! I feel so seriously crap it's not funny! Least then I was sleeping now I hate bed time cause It means if I don't sneak to the baby's room to sleep I toss for the night!


----------



## SarahDiener

Beankeeper said:


> I was one of 3 kids & we often played together so mum could get on with whatever.

I'm one of lots, but my brother and I (who is 2 years older than me) were very close growing up. We played a lot together! My mum always said it was always easier with more than one around.

Don't feel behind, Phineas! But first person to go gets to be first with no sleep and bleeding nipples! :rofl: I'm sure lots of you girls will go before me anyway :/. I'll be 2 weeks overdue and seriously uncomfortable! lol


----------



## Beankeeper

It is weird to think of who will go first... Although I'm guessing WTB is most likely to!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahhaha. No offense gals, but I hope I am first as I've a level three NICU and drs and nurses who are patiently waiting for the chaos that will be the girls' arrival!

The rest of you keep cooking a while longer. :hugs:

The operating room is half the size of my hospital room and will have:
Me on the table, DH by my face, anesthesiologist by my head, two nurses for me, two doctors for me, equipment for each baby, one to two nurses per child, and two to three NICU doctors. It is going to be crazy.


----------



## Beankeeper

Gosh, that is gonna be one hectic room, but it's good that they're well prepared for the little madams' arrivals. Have they given you any indication as to when?


----------



## phineas

Psshhh I've no baby now Sarah and I get no sleep and have leaky nipples does that count?? Lol 

Awh WTB that surely will be a crazy room, but def worth it! U must be super proud of them for cooking this long!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I sure am proud but no idea as to when. There have been many "this might be it" days over the last couple weeks, and even this morning I've been rocking the contractions. They gave me steroids yesterday and today because it had been so iffy and they may (ich) mag me again if they think they can for the girls' neurological health. 

It will just most likely be one of those days when we run out of options to stop the contractions.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow, WTB! There's going to be a lot going on in that room! Try to soak it all in, I can only imagine how overwhelming that will be! Must be nice to know they're so prepared, too!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I can't wait to see who pops first (WTB definitely and I can't wait to see your 3 little girlies ... though keep cooking a bit longer :) ) 

We know Mommab is the 2nd November .... so it depends who goes before her!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm sure I'll be last, LOL


----------



## SarahDiener

I think someone was saying they had a C-section booked for the 25th of oct or something? Might of been in another group though .
I'd like to go in October... not sure I want to get to 41+weeks... :O Definitely full term though, they better not come out for at least 3 more weeks!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

It'll be interesting to see how many November mommies turn out to be October or December mommies instead ;)


----------



## SarahDiener

Ok, this is why we don't leave me at home by myselffff!!! AHHH!
I just went into the kitchen and the element is on full blast on the stove, it's been on for about 3 hours.. It was glowing (the lights were off)...:dohh:... I know I checked them too :'( So idk how I do it...

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm aiming for 31st October, I'll be 38+4 which seems reasonable... OOOOOooooohhhhh, could be the scariest (but best) Hallowe'en I'll ever have!


----------



## SarahDiener

LOL, would labour be a trick or treat???


----------



## Beankeeper

Sorry, I don't know what to advise about the element I'm afraid...


----------



## SarahDiener

Somehow get a new brain...


----------



## Beankeeper

D'oh, I misread that, I thought there was a problem with your boiler.... I think I need a new brain too!


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL! Sarah, don't feel bad. You're definitely not alone... I do this alllll the time. DH just accepts it'll happen and always checks the stove when he knows I've been cooking.


----------



## phineas

Can u get it off Sarah? Don't go sleep with that on! I've done it before too, coming back few hours later to find its glistening it's that hot! 

Gotta say I'm happy being a nov mammy... But early nov not late please ha!


----------



## SarahDiener

Mrs.326 said:


> LOL! Sarah, don't feel bad. You're definitely not alone... I do this alllll the time. DH just accepts it'll happen and always checks the stove when he knows I've been cooking.

So does mine :'( When he's away I make sure to check it before I got to bed... 

And Phineas, it's technically easy to turn off  It's just my own damned fault that it's still on!


----------



## Wandering

BUGaBOO said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> Anyone suffering from 'RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME'? Its driving me nuts. Stopping me from sleeping!! :nope:
> 
> Yes I had it in 1st tri, now it's back. It's such a horrible feeling! In fact, most of the symptoms I had in 1st tri are returning now - morning sickness (though now as bad) overheating, restless legs, breathlessness, went off red meat completely......I'm sure there's more to come!
> 
> If this is anyone elses first pregnancy, is it making you think twice about being pregnant again in the future? I definitely want another 1 or 2 kids but ugh, not enjoying pregnancy as much as I thought I would. Maybe it's just that it's sooo long. 7 months of being pregnant would be enough me thinks!Click to expand...

Hideous isnt it :( Ive googled ways to stop it and I cant find any that seem to work :cry: For me it feels like a crawling sensation in my legs and feet which makes me need to move them. Its the most uncomfortable feeling ever!!

And as for getting pregnant again.. Im really in two minds! I keep going back and forth between whether I want one or two kids. I guess I'll see how I get on with this one! Pregnancy over all hasn't really been as bad as i expected.. I have largely enjoyed it. I had a horrible first trimester with awful awful morning sickness and the stress of telling people I was pregnant etc but i absolutely loved my 2nd tri with no cramps or aches or sickness, and just the exciting things like starting to get a bump, finding out the gender and feeling kicks before they got painful!
If the whole of pregnancy was just as relaxed as it is in 2nd tri then it would be perfect! 
3rd tri im not enjoying so much. I feel like ive constantly got the flu because of how achy i am and i'm completely functioning off no sleep on a day to day basis now. Im sure most of you ladies feel the same. But its more bearable than 1st tri in a way because I know im nearly at the end now! 
So to sum up.. only time will tell if i end up experiencing being pregnant again.

As for due dates.. I defo hope she comes in Nov and not oct just because ive had it in my head that she's gona be a november baby all along. Will definately be interesting to see who goes at what time! Im hoping I dont go overdue..Although its likely if she's later than the 10th I wont be happy! and I really dont want her to come on the 13th because im crazy superstitious :haha:


----------



## Wandering

By the way there's another one born every minute special tonight for any uk ladies who weren't aware :D


----------



## Beankeeper

Wandering, I've found this https://www.johnlewis.com/230942979/Product.aspx?SearchTerm=Lucky+legs to be really good at settling restless legs. I've been getting them since the beginning of 2nd tri & found this helps soothe & calm them. 
Also San Pellegrino sparking mineral water is supposed to have a 'balancing' effect according to my sister... I think it's because of the minerals that are in it, and it has magnesium. It's pretty much my favourite thing to drink anyway so I have no issue with drinking it regularly :D


----------



## Wandering

Brilliant thanks bean!


----------



## Bookity

Sarah, I was making rice-a-roni a few months ago and thought I turned the burner to "simmer" when in fact went full blast. 20 minutes later and I'm smelling something burning... OOPS. Took like a week for burnt food smell to get out of my house! I only got brave enough to make rice again last week, LOL. No problems.


----------



## BUGaBOO

For restless legs magnesium supplements and ice packs on your legs seem to help somewhat x
I have also used 'Crampeze' gel too


----------



## phineas

Lol Sarah u silly thing!

I actually burnt every pot of potatoes I tried cook in first tri! I used to have to start dinner for DS all over again ha! I once drove 25 mins away... Then realised I had left the potatoes cooking! Thank god I used a big pot or that coulda ended in disaster! 

Ahhh bless my oh! I told him this morning I'd sleep in the spare room cause I was tossing and turning so bad in our one last night. He knows I needed the mattress changed from our bed, and the board that broke (again ugh!) changed, and that's why I'm finding it so bad to sleep. He came home at half ten gave me a kiss, brought me upstairs and changed my beds for me! He wouldnt let me sleep in the spare room, said hell sort our bed for me! So now I've a non squeaky comfy bed woohoo lol


----------



## MedievalGrad

I discovered a good way to trick myself into going to the gym. I didn't want to go today, but I told myself I could buy a gossip magazine to read on the stationary bicycle if I went. So I did, and it worked, lol.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well gals, save some unforeseen change, I think I'm going to "win" the "race" in the next ten hours or so. Starting to get really serious with the doctor saying "well we might just deliver them."


----------



## destynibaby

oh wow! good luck! you and the little ones are in my thoughts for sure.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Snuck in a Terb shot, may be off the hook tonight. Ugh so unpredictable.


----------



## Beankeeper

Gosh WTB, it must be so strange being in limbo like that. Thinking of you & your babas :hugs:

Aw Phin, your OH is such a sweetie!

Medieval, good on ya! I honestly could NOT face the gym at the moment. I'm finding day to day normal stuff to be exhausting as it is!


----------



## skweek35

Good luck WTB!! FXed you manage to last the night with all 3 still in! 

I have recently been introduced to my new 'fix'!! lemongrass and ginger lucozade!! I'm loving it! Just opened my daily bottle and hoping it kicks in really soon as I'm feeling as lively as a corpse this morning!! 

Hoping my dream doesn't come true!! Dreamed last night that I had my baby 6 weeks early which would mean I would have her any day now as I am 34 weeks tomorrow!
NOOOOOO!!! I'm not ready for her yet!! 

Happy Friday everyone! 
Roll on 3:30pm this afternoon!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

WTB - hoping you and your girls are managed to last the night. At least the Drs are doing everything they can to help keep them in just a tiny bit longer :hugs:

Medieval .... how ... HOW do you find the energy to exercise? I find just walking across the road to Asda or into town exhausting and it is just ACROSS the road! :haha: 

Phin - can you OH have a word with mine please on how to be more loving and romantic and thoughtful? ;) How lovely is he!!

eeek SK! Hopefully, your dream doesn't come true lol!


----------



## 1eighty

Mrs.326 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how many November mommies turn out to be October or December mommies instead ;)

I'm thinking I'm going to be a December mommy, nasty nasty feeling the docs here will go by LMP date instead of by ovulation or growth, so if he doesn't make his own way out in November they're gonna just leave me stewing til end of the first week of December instead.


WTB - odd question, but whereabouts in Nevada? My mum's side of the family have offshoots there, married some Sutherlands and settled in Elko... she's curious to see if you know of any. I know, it's one of those "oh, you live in [insert huge country/state here]? You must know [X person/people]!" logical arguments :p


----------



## phineas

Eek WTB! They r def mischievous girls u have in there, keeping u on ur toes! Hopefully they last out the night and a few more! Thinking of ye! 

Medieval... Ur crazy woman! I try walk round the forest every few days with DS, and man it's hard! If that was me I'd think ah bugger that I'll buy the mag and read it in peace on my couch ha! 

Thanks girls, he is a soft ass! He's been putting it off for few days, but it got to the stage where I'm nearly crying in my sleep I'm so sore in it and keeping him awake. So it was either do it for me or miss out on our cuddle sess! 

I slept so soundly all night! Woke for the loo tho at 2.00 but It wasn't just a dribble so I can deal with that ha! Even DS slept in cause my bed wasn't squeeking! Woohoo! 

How's everyone this fri morning?


----------



## Wandering

Oh wow WTB good luck! Keep us updated if you can xx 

Im annoyed this friday morning phin lol. Got this friend who cancels on me everytime we make plans!! Like literally.. i duno why I bother. And we were supposed to meet today but i woke up to a text from her this morning saying she cant make it because she has to go and get her boyfriends birthday presents today. What kind of excuse is that!? 
BUT im turning a negative into a positive and using today to sort out more of my flat. Cant go wrong with a bit of nesting!


----------



## SarahDiener

Wandering said:


> Oh wow WTB good luck! Keep us updated if you can xx
> 
> Im annoyed this friday morning phin lol. Got this friend who cancels on me everytime we make plans!! Like literally.. i duno why I bother. And we were supposed to meet today but i woke up to a text from her this morning saying she cant make it because she has to go and get her boyfriends birthday presents today. What kind of excuse is that!?
> BUT im turning a negative into a positive and using today to sort out more of my flat. Cant go wrong with a bit of nesting!

Wow wandering, I can't understand people like that... 
But nesting! YAY! I'm trying to make myself clean the house, it's taking a lot of will power! Haha, I wish nesting would come back...


----------



## phineas

Ugh that annoys me to wandering! I've a friend like that too, Cept shell organise to do summat and an hour before when i text shell just disappear off the side of the world! Like hello, I coulda been planning to do summat else instead then! 

Sarah my nesting ran away too! I seem to do a lot at the start of the week... Then I crash and haven't the energy/couldn't be arsed to do anything come thurs/fri! I've to help mil again this morning so I decided to go lie down for an hour before I've to get up and go! The house will still be dirty tonight! Ha

Think my oh is getting nervous bout labour ha! Where he works his fone can loose coverage for hours, so I made him give me the bosses number just in case of an emergency! Now he knows I'd never ring unless it's really an emergency, so he had no prob giving it! But I got up to go loo last night and on the way back he jumped up really quick from his sleep and goes 'what's up are u ok'! He frightened me more and I knew I was fine ha! Think it's hitting him if I'm early it could happen any time!


----------



## sharonfruit

> t! But I got up to go loo last night and on the way back he jumped up really quick from his sleep and goes 'what's up are u ok'! He frightened me more and I knew I was fine ha! Think it's hitting him if I'm early it could happen any time!

My OH has started doing this through the night as well, or if I groan when I roll over (because it hurts!) :haha:


----------



## Wandering

SarahDiener said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow WTB good luck! Keep us updated if you can xx
> 
> Im annoyed this friday morning phin lol. Got this friend who cancels on me everytime we make plans!! Like literally.. i duno why I bother. And we were supposed to meet today but i woke up to a text from her this morning saying she cant make it because she has to go and get her boyfriends birthday presents today. What kind of excuse is that!?
> BUT im turning a negative into a positive and using today to sort out more of my flat. Cant go wrong with a bit of nesting!
> 
> Wow wandering, I can't understand people like that...
> But nesting! YAY! I'm trying to make myself clean the house, it's taking a lot of will power! Haha, I wish nesting would come back...Click to expand...

Haha I know what you mean. A few weeks ago I could happily clean all day.. I was so motivated! now i stop for tea breaks and naps every two seconds :haha:


----------



## Wandering

phineas said:


> Ugh that annoys me to wandering! I've a friend like that too, Cept shell organise to do summat and an hour before when i text shell just disappear off the side of the world! Like hello, I coulda been planning to do summat else instead then!
> 
> Sarah my nesting ran away too! I seem to do a lot at the start of the week... Then I crash and haven't the energy/couldn't be arsed to do anything come thurs/fri! I've to help mil again this morning so I decided to go lie down for an hour before I've to get up and go! The house will still be dirty tonight! Ha
> 
> Think my oh is getting nervous bout labour ha! Where he works his fone can loose coverage for hours, so I made him give me the bosses number just in case of an emergency! Now he knows I'd never ring unless it's really an emergency, so he had no prob giving it! But I got up to go loo last night and on the way back he jumped up really quick from his sleep and goes 'what's up are u ok'! He frightened me more and I knew I was fine ha! Think it's hitting him if I'm early it could happen any time!

Yes! My 'friend' does exactly the same! This is the same friend who just didnt turn up to my baby shower after telling me she was coming. Honestly dont know why i bother with her! 
Bless your OH! What a sweetie! If i go into labour whilst my OH is working it will take him ages to travel back because he doesnt even work in Leeds. Im hoping he'll take some time off around my due date.. I dont want to risk him missing the birth! 

On a completely random subject.. does anyone know how to multi quote on this thing? Would make my life a lot easier :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well we are still here. I'm down to about 7 contractions per hour on both terbutaline and procardia, but the contractions I'm having are becoming more intense (short but oooowie). I'm still opting for pills over injections as the injections slow the contractions faster but the pills last longer (with same heartrate increase for both). 

I still think our time is limited but I hope we don't keep false alarming too much.


----------



## phineas

Sharonfruit yup he's the same lol I just giggled and goes I only weed ur safe lol 

Wandering oh works bout 25 mins away so I'm not too bad, but it's 25 mins to my hosp and I think I'll have a quick labour again... So if u hear a story bout woman in Ireland having baby on side of road that's me ;) lol 

Oh to multi quote, click the ones u wanna quote, then click on the last quote 'reply with quote', this'll open ur quoted last one and it should say under the big box u type 'u have 3 quotes selected do u want to quote them' or summat click that and they will pop up into ur text box!... Sorry if that sounds all over the place! 

WTB glad they r hanging in there. Keeping fingers crossed for u


----------



## Wandering

Aw WTB hope they manage to stay in a bit longer! But if not you should be super proud of yourself for getting this far! What have the doctors said? Do they think they're going to be born today or is it a matter of just wait and see?

Phin I didnt understand a work of that :haha: Im such a technophobe!


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB :hugs: I hope you can get at least another week!!! But fx'd either way it goes for healthy babies!!!

Im 33 weeks today :happydance: Its crazy to think the longest I have to go is 6 weeks, but she could be here in at little as 4. 

OH is to return home today too :happydance:

Happy weekend everyone!! :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wandering - she doesn't sound that great as a friend :( 

Phin - Seriously your OH needs a chat with mine! lol 

As for me I think I'm finally getting the boy's cold :( I can feel it in my nose/throat and I'm struggling like really struggling. Am so tired and jsut feel run down and to top it off everything they are doing is winding me up, and I have NO energy to sort it out/time out them - that's how low on energy I am and Henry has slept through for 3 nights and woken up at 7.30am (or later) and had naps :shrug: Also just booked my flu jab for 9th October - never got offered one before so don't know why now? But, I thought it's best to be safe ... and surely she'll get some immunity through the jab too right?

Is anyone else having a flu jab? And why do they not offer it to young children?


----------



## Mrs.326

Charlie - I got my flu shot last week... The doctor said it won't offer any immunities to my baby, however in most women the flu turns into pneumonia and preterm labor so it's best to get yourself immunized to avoid complications. I'm starting to feel like I have a cold as well. Ugh! Hate that feeling... and I hate being a mouth breather! 

Wandering - the multi-quote function is for responding to multiple posts at one time... so let's say you wanted to "reply with quote" but for several posts, you select the multi-quote option for all the posts you want to include in your reply. Once you're ready to reply you select "reply with quote" for the last one and all the quotes you previously selected with the "multi-quote" option will show up as well. Hope that helps!

As for jumpy OH's... my DH is the same way! Every groan, gasp, moan, or grunt I make he asks "ARE YOU OKAY?!??!?!" :haha: Silly men :)

Happy Friday everyone :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Baby spent last night doing stuff on my cervix. I think it's him trying to engage or something. Very uncomfortable, so weird and accompanied by shooting vaginal pain. So far so good today. lol! Cute baby, I think he wants out! :p


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> Charlie - I got my flu shot last week... The doctor said it won't offer any immunities to my baby, however in most women the flu turns into pneumonia and preterm labor so it's best to get yourself immunized to avoid complications. I'm starting to feel like I have a cold as well. Ugh! Hate that feeling... and I hate being a mouth breather!
> ...
> Happy Friday everyone :)

Awe, I just am getting over a cold now. It was awful being sicky while pregnant! I def don't want the flu, but also never had a flu shot and am kinda of the mindset that they are no guarantee, may have side effects, and I'd prefer to stay clear. I want to stop working by the end of the month so at least I'm not at a university my last month of pregnancy. Oh, the germs!!! :wacko: Yuck! 

My boss has requested that I actually do one more experiment set before I go on leave. Really thought I wasn't going to be doing anymore lab work. Kinda sucks as most days staying standing for any period of time is really annoying with the BH contractions that just won't quit. I'm going to go in this afternoon and ready stuff so I can do the experiment next week. After that I am not taking any more requests. lol!!

Happy Friday to you!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I've always had that mindset too... I've never willingly got the flu shot and anytime I have I always feel like crud afterwards. My doc was pretty adamant about it though and I figured I'd just go for it so I wouldn't be saying "what if" later... 

Oh_so, I think getting away from a germy university in the last month especially is a good idea! And so sorry to hear you've got to be on your feet again, I find any reason to sit now, LOL! Hopefully your last expirement will go smoothly and be over quickly!

Has anyone met with their pediatrician yet? DH and I have a meeting with a possible candidate this afternoon and I'm not 100% sure on what types of questions I should ask. Any suggestions from you ladies who have already met with one?


----------



## MedievalGrad

Beankeeper said:


> Gosh WTB, it must be so strange being in limbo like that. Thinking of you & your babas :hugs:
> 
> Aw Phin, your OH is such a sweetie!
> 
> Medieval, good on ya! I honestly could NOT face the gym at the moment. I'm finding day to day normal stuff to be exhausting as it is!

Mostly I just take a walk around the neighborhood for exercise. I called my mom the other day to ask if she thought it was safe to ride my bike around while pregnant and she said, "I don't think you'd find that very comfortable!"


----------



## MedievalGrad

Mrs.326 said:


> I've always had that mindset too... I've never willingly got the flu shot and anytime I have I always feel like crud afterwards. My doc was pretty adamant about it though and I figured I'd just go for it so I wouldn't be saying "what if" later...
> 
> Oh_so, I think getting away from a germy university in the last month especially is a good idea! And so sorry to hear you've got to be on your feet again, I find any reason to sit now, LOL! Hopefully your last expirement will go smoothly and be over quickly!
> 
> Has anyone met with their pediatrician yet? DH and I have a meeting with a possible candidate this afternoon and I'm not 100% sure on what types of questions I should ask. Any suggestions from you ladies who have already met with one?

I have NEVER had a flu shot before but my doctor really wanted me to get it while pregnant, so I did last week. And not a moment too soon, because one of my colleagues came down with the flu this week. I haven't had the flu myself since elementary school, but I felt better safe than sorry. And we (or at least I) get a different version of the flu shot than non-pregnant people that's supposed to lead to fewer side effects.

My doctor is Family Practice, and I really like her, so I am pretty sure I want her taking care of my baby, too.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Wandering said:


> Aw WTB hope they manage to stay in a bit longer! But if not you should be super proud of yourself for getting this far! What have the doctors said? Do they think they're going to be born today or is it a matter of just wait and see?
> 
> 
> Phin I didnt understand a work of that :haha: Im such a technophobe!

The doctor last night was getting a status update every hour until 4 when things finally started to settle. I'm down to 4-5 minor contractions per hour and as long as I tolerate the medications I could go awhile. How long is up in the air though. I can go from fine to "oh no!" in a flash. The good news is the NICU is now on a sort of high alert knowing they need to be ready to rumble any time now. :haha: thanks for all the kindness ladies, it was a very very long night. 


Mrs--thanks for the info on multiquote, had no idea how to do that either. 

Charlie--I'm sorry the bug is going around your family at the moment. Im not sure if the vaccination crosses the placenta, but I do know it is given to preggies because our immune system is already lowered.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> I've always had that mindset too... I've never willingly got the flu shot and anytime I have I always feel like crud afterwards. My doc was pretty adamant about it though and I figured I'd just go for it so I wouldn't be saying "what if" later...
> 
> Oh_so, I think getting away from a germy university in the last month especially is a good idea! And so sorry to hear you've got to be on your feet again, I find any reason to sit now, LOL! Hopefully your last expirement will go smoothly and be over quickly!
> 
> Has anyone met with their pediatrician yet? DH and I have a meeting with a possible candidate this afternoon and I'm not 100% sure on what types of questions I should ask. Any suggestions from you ladies who have already met with one?

Thanks, Mrs. I hope so, too!!! 

I met with the pediatrician's office yesterday. They apparently schedule pre-natal appts with the lactation consultant. In my area there are just two pediatrician groups, one is larger than the other. The smaller one also had half the doctors not accepting new patients, so I went to the larger one. I felt really comfortable after our discussion that they would be a good place to take the baby. They let you hop around until you find the physician you like the best. 

We discussed the following: 

after-hours communication/ appts - (turns out they are always available to do analyses by phone, and they have sick visits after hours on weekdays for generally a few hours, then also on Saturdays and some Sundays). 

lactation consulting- they are great, they allow visits solely for this that are billed to insurance so no need for a private consultant. 

Vaccines - We are choosing to forego most vaccinations, and aren't doing anything before 6 months. I wanted to be assured they wouldn't be kicking us out over it, and they have said they won't, though they will discuss them all the same to be sure we're informed (ie, scared shitless, lol!)

Separate waiting areas - there is a separate section for healthy newborns, there is a section for people who just want to be away from the main area as well. 

Can't recall what else. I got the general feeling it would work out fine for us, though.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey girls, 

Hope you are all well. I've only read back through the last couple pages and i'm sure ive missed loads! You do talk a lot! 

WTB - I hope your little ones stay tucked in there for a little longer! You've done so well to get this far though! :D

AFM I've been busy continuing with my nesting. Is it normal to keep cleaning things even though they have already been cleaned? lol. 
I've slowly been getting my hospital bag together as well, although i have a feeling its going to be sat there for at least another 10 weeks. 
My mum is doing my head in, my travel system arrived at her house today and told me she would bring it round tomorrow, although now she's decided she's out for the day so will bring it at "some point". Great. I just want it now lol. I can't cope with the excitement ha ha. 

xx


----------



## Jazavac

WTB, I hope you can get some rest now, after a rough night. ANd that the little girls manage to stay in there a bit longer. 


I've never gotten any flu shots and I don't think I will this year, either. But we'll see. I'll likely have to work until I deliver (still learning about the shitty policy at my workplace), but I just don't really believe in flu shots, is all. 

Unsure yet about the vaccines for the baby. I don't think I'll agree to HepB. Where on earth would he get that?! Chicken pox annoys me, too. But then again, our daycare probably won't take him without those, so... argh. We'll see. One step at a time. I'll stay at home for at least 6 months, too, unless something goes horribly wrong, so we might be able to figure it all out and do it the way we want it done.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> WTB, I hope you can get some rest now, after a rough night. ANd that the little girls manage to stay in there a bit longer.
> 
> 
> I've never gotten any flu shots and I don't think I will this year, either. But we'll see. I'll likely have to work until I deliver (still learning about the shitty policy at my workplace), but I just don't really believe in flu shots, is all.
> 
> Unsure yet about the vaccines for the baby. I don't think I'll agree to HepB. Where on earth would he get that?! Chicken pox annoys me, too. But then again, our daycare probably won't take him without those, so... argh. We'll see. One step at a time. I'll stay at home for at least 6 months, too, unless something goes horribly wrong, so we might be able to figure it all out and do it the way we want it done.

Chicken pox vaccine? In my time you built immunity by, well, getting the chicken pox. lol! What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. ;)


----------



## 1eighty

There was a lass on the forums here who had been exposed to chicken pox at nursery by an unvaccinated child, she was FREAKING, and though everything was fine in the end, she went through a lot of worry over that.

I think there's a general lack of awareness with that and shingles, I had shingles centred on my knee (of all places) a few years ago and wasn't made aware by my doctor that I should be keeping away from people in general in case they weren't immune and had pregnant friends or relatives or were in fact pregnant themselves. I was sent away from my local outpatient's clinic thoroughly confused and angry and upset, just because the doc didn't think to say anything to me about it.



Been shopping with my mum today, off to Tesco and to New Look (maternity jeans, yaaaaaay!) and ohmigosh my feet are so SORE! In other news, DH is thru to the second round of interviews for a pretty decent job, and my dad just dropped in with a cotbed for the Troll :D which is very awesome. :happydance:

Also... reflux, eish.


----------



## Mrs.326

Vaccines! that's definitely a question I need to bring up with the doctor for sure.

As for nesting... I'm too tired to nest! Hopefully I get that last minute energy surge and can get our house in order... if not, I'll let the cleaning lady do it :)


----------



## phineas

Yay momma for ur oh coming home! 

Charlie that's crap that ur feeling run down. It's def a lot harder when ur preg. It's just no fun! Hopefully the boys be good for u! We've never been offered the flu jab! Dunno if itd get it tho I dunno! 

Mrs u managed to explain multi quote better lol thanks! Oh doesn't blink when I'm sore and were awake but I've hid it well. It's only now as I get sorer he's seeing me wince more and more! 


I found out my immunity (word?) lol to rubella, measles and mumps is low and I need to be vaccinated after I've baby. I didnt know ur vaccine 'ran out' ha! 
I to counted be assed to nest today ha! 

Anyone get reflux/hb when they don't eat for a while? I was out all day and didn't stop for food. So now that I'm home cooking I feel like I've hb! Can that even happen? 

I've been out helping mil all day, and wow I can't wait for bed! Gonna make choc rice krispie buns now with ds after my panadol kicks in... Bh ur annoying me!


----------



## Bookity

Had an appointment with the OB today. Everything looks good. We touched on the labor topic today. Because my labor with DD was atypical (i.e. not very painful), he encouraged me to come to the hospital once I start feeling contractions. This is the same doc who told me to wait a couple hours last time. I waited one before going to L&D to be told I was 7 cm dilated. Guess we learned something! He also seems to think my labor will be fast this time and advised me not to travel too far from home.

Scheduled to get a flu shot next week. Figured why not?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Bookity said:


> Had an appointment with the OB today. Everything looks good. We touched on the labor topic today. Because my labor with DD was atypical (i.e. not very painful), he encouraged me to come to the hospital once I start feeling contractions. This is the same doc who told me to wait a couple hours last time. I waited one before going to L&D to be told I was 7 cm dilated. Guess we learned something! He also seems to think my labor will be fast this time and advised me not to travel too far from home.
> 
> Scheduled to get a flu shot next week. Figured why not?

Yay for short labors! I'm hoping I have one, too, though I have no reason to believe it should be particularly short.


----------



## Bookity

Just keep mobile as long as you can oh_so. Walk, walk, walk!


----------



## CharlieKeys

My labour with my first was over 24 hours early labour, 4.5 hours active, my 2nd was 12 hours active. I sort of hope it is more like my first though to be honest. 

They don't give baby's here a chicken pox vaccine ... ?


----------



## SarahDiener

Apparently there are two New Zealander pediatricians in my little german town, so we'll be searching around for them :p


----------



## MedievalGrad

phineas said:


> Yay momma for ur oh coming home!
> 
> Charlie that's crap that ur feeling run down. It's def a lot harder when ur preg. It's just no fun! Hopefully the boys be good for u! We've never been offered the flu jab! Dunno if itd get it tho I dunno!
> 
> Mrs u managed to explain multi quote better lol thanks! Oh doesn't blink when I'm sore and were awake but I've hid it well. It's only now as I get sorer he's seeing me wince more and more!
> 
> 
> I found out my immunity (word?) lol to rubella, measles and mumps is low and I need to be vaccinated after I've baby. I didnt know ur vaccine 'ran out' ha!
> I to counted be assed to nest today ha!
> 
> Anyone get reflux/hb when they don't eat for a while? I was out all day and didn't stop for food. So now that I'm home cooking I feel like I've hb! Can that even happen?
> 
> I've been out helping mil all day, and wow I can't wait for bed! Gonna make choc rice krispie buns now with ds after my panadol kicks in... Bh ur annoying me!

Yeah, I was trying to decide what foods gave me reflux and then I hadn't eaten in a couple hours and STILL got acid reflux. From nothing!


----------



## Jazavac

Even though I still believe I don't have heartburn, at least not the way people describe it, I've been chewing on some Tums when the weird sensation around my tonsils happens... and it works. Whee.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: totally off topic but Phin - I saw you having a cheeky peek at the locked thread in babyclub ;)


----------



## SarahDiener

Ok, I think it's cold enough to start stealing my DHs hoodies...


----------



## phineas

Ok mediveal so were damned if we do and damned If we don't lol

Charlie- don't even go there lol lets just say some ppl really infuriate me with their attitude and I don't even know them ha! Pick on some but yet one point was made back to them and cause its true they won't comment.... Blah! I do love reading debates but sometimes I really just think so what! Off the high horse! Janey theres some things I do with DS that ppl might look at me crazy, but he's the smilest child ever (I was too, kinda still am ha), he's real old world (would sit and have a big discussion with an older person sooner than play with kids his own age) ha but yet he knows I'm mammy... Second u cross the line where ur doing unacceptable behaviour ul get asked to stop. If I've to ask again then ul be brought to one side and explained why I need u to stop and this is ur last warning. If I have to ask again then there will be a 'punishment'... Can be as simple as sitting for 5 mins or being sent to ur room! But just cause this is the way I do it, I'm sorry girls I don't care what way ye do it! That's ur business! God ye I'll listen when we're all crying were so tired and help offer suggestions... But pah who am I to dictate what u do! 

Big headed ness over choices in life really annoy me! I wouldn't listen to my own mammy tell me I'm doing it 'wrong'... Why cause this man in this book says I should do it that way? Ha eh ye! 

Each to yer own girls, and yup it's a learning curve, I'll do stuff different this time than with DS, but my situation is different and I'm now a SAHM who will have more time than when I was in college to explore other ways. But was I bad mammy for doing it like I did? Hell no! U only gotta have a convo with DS to see he turned out more than fine! 


Lol and breath HA feeling very fresh this chilly sat mornin :) gonna try get out with DS for while, got his hair all shaved off yest so I need to get him wrapped up or hell end up sick again... Not that he cares he just came in with a shorts, flip flops and oh's t shirt on ha why would u choose to freeze ur bum off??? Weirdo haha


----------



## phineas

Sarah I put one on for the first time last night... If preg me is cold then non preg me woulda been numb ha it feels all wintery/Christmassy/halloweeny cause u can feel the chill!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phin - we did things differently with both boys because they are DIFFERENT babies. We had no choice but to do CC with Henry at 5 months and if you saw him you would know why. . . CC was the BEST thing we could ever have done and he changed from a miserable baby into the most happiest little boy you could find. Coincidence? Maybe ... but it worked for us! I never admit thigns like that on BC Cause they are all so defensive and how evil it is but we can't all be 'perfect' :haha: I don't criticise anyone for their parenting choices/make people feel bad but, some in there seem to enjoy doing it - and it's the same names over and over again. I feel sad that we're all gonna move from this group to BC soon :( lol


----------



## 1eighty

Oooohhh locked thread! Must find...


----------



## phineas

I think I tried every single thing with DS, bar co sleeping. It's NOT for us and oh is really again it. Even now if DS is sick well sleep in his bed rather than him in ours! But again if u co sleep good for u! DS went months from bout 16 months until bout 25-26 screaming all night for hours. I struggled and I struggled bad, I even brought him to a healer which healed lots, I slept in the floor in his room and I walked the house with him in the buggy, i tried cio and cc to name just some things I tried. Yup if I hadda brought him to our bed, it prob woulda worked, but it's just not something I was willing to do. So I struggled for months, rather than just doing it! Doesn't make me bad for wanting my own space and him not in our bed. 

Yup was only a few months that I had to put up with it, but god were they exhausting ha If I went back again I still wouldn't co sleep, again it's not for us! Each to their own, I wouldn't wish my exhausted toddler at the time on any one, and if CIO/cc hadda worked for us I sure woulda been delighted! 

Def agree only a few names who have their own set views and not willing to see each child/parent is different! But yet others who 'practise' the same methods say its actually this way and they r just ignored! Think I need to go library and find one of these books ha!


----------



## 1eighty

"Nike Parenting - Just Do It!"

Love it :D


----------



## phineas

Lol I giggled at that too haha! 

It's true though! Before bnb I'd never heard of half of this stuff!


----------



## 1eighty

DH and I DTD earlier today - rare for both of us to be horny at the same time these days :p But shiiiiiiiiiiit man, losing my virginity hurt less! And that was with ensuring a decent amount of ... you know ... to make sure there'd be less friction, as t'were.

Dreading having an internal if I'm not dilated or numbed to the teeth tbh.


----------



## SarahDiener

Aww, sorry it hurt :( I guess we are all getting sensitive down there! You'd think our bodies would kind of do the opposite, and numb up a bit for child birth!!


----------



## phineas

Only thing bout internals etc is they r uncomfy but u can hate that smelly dr for hurting u... U can't hate ur oh lol

I have been slowly loosing my libido... I'm so sore! When we do do it, I'm sore and swollen after! I hate saying no, hate that I know it's leaving us both frustrated... But I really am forcing myself to do it ATM! He would never show how frustrated he is tho, and it's kinda helping we're both so tired!


----------



## SarahDiener

Havent DTD in ages, I just feel too gross


----------



## Jazavac

I feel like I want to every now and then, but then I give up before I even mention it simply because it kind of takes too much effort to, uhm, organize. I mean, I can barely figure out how to position myself to be able to sleep...


----------



## SarahDiener

I know, It's too hard to actually lift my body... and missionary doesn't work... so there aren't too many options!


----------



## Coleey

I'm really enjoying bdin and we've been bdin often recently :blush: I fall asleep very quickly afterwards though :rofl: xx


----------



## phineas

Coleey when I can make myself do it, I get into it and love it, it's also a great relaxer to get asleep, Im just loosing the want to do it now! I keep saying how if I ever utter the word no after preg, he can tie and gag me and make me lol 

Any one doing anything interesting for the weekend? DS has a friend over for few hours, so I've been leaving them to make the sitting room a bomb, while I sort out the rooms! He's such a lil pushover tho and letting his friend dictate everything! I had to leave the room cause hate seeing him jump to her every whim! That's just him I suppose, happy as long as every one else is ok!


----------



## Wandering

Cant even remember the last time i dtd. I have no desire to right now! hah

Awww how old is DS phin? Id rather be a pushover than the type of person to boss everyone around tho, look at it that way!

Ive been 'deep cleaning' for 5 hours straight!! Im on a roll!! Got about ten bags of stuff to take to the charity shops now and at least another ten bags of rubbish! Feels good to have lots more space around me now ive got rid of all the crap :happydance:


----------



## phineas

He's 7 wandering, the lil girl is 5 (he plays a lot with younger kids)! True, we've had a bitta trouble in the last month with another 'friend' being a very big bully. He runs after my DS with things to throw at him, but DS rather than standing up for himself, just stands there letting him throw it, as long as this lil girl doesn't get hit (he stands in front of her protecting her!)! Such a lil gentleman, but he still shouldn't have to put up with being hit! So after having chats with him to get him to tell this boy to bugger off, I eventually went and sorted the situation myself! Just afraid hell get bullied cause he won't say stop! 

Ohh go u for gettin rid of stuff! I've kinda started the charity bags, did DS's wardrobe, and half of oh's but my 2 wardrobes I really don't wanna do! Spec cause I don't fit a lot of my clothes ATM anyways so don't wanna chuck m yet! I sorted through my shoes tho if that counts lol 

Nothing nicer than sitting down feeling like ur after de cluttering the place! R u wore out now? I've done every where bar the sitting/dining room where they r creating a war zone so that can stay like that til tonight ha!


----------



## SarahDiener

He sounds so sweet Phin! But you're right, as long as he isnt getting bullied...

My back hurts from cleaning the floors yesterday :dohh: but I still did a couple of loads of washing today! It's all done for when DH comes home tomorrow :D:D (and brings me more to do...)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey girls, 

Got a question. Lately i've been having discomfort kind of in my groin area on the left hand side. Its fine when i'm sat down but can be quite uncomfortable when i'm walking, especially when i put my weight on my left leg. Do any of you know what this is or had it yourself? It always seems to be on the left side, never my right which i find strange. 

xx


----------



## MedievalGrad

Big belly means we're running out of good positions to DTD in! Except, of course, for all of the SO's favorite positions, which are still viable.

Today SO works, so I'm going over to a friend's house to watch a football game. She was sick last week but don't think she should be contagious anymore? Going to try to buy some baby detergent and wash some baby clothes today.

Tomorrow SO and I are going to go buy a carseat with gift cards from shower, and maybe changing table.


----------



## Bookity

I have the same thing except on the right side Lucy. Not sure what it is, but assuming it's normal. Mostly I feel it when I roll over in bed.


----------



## SarahDiener

I get that from walking, have done since beginning of second tri. I think it's BH brought on by walking, but the painful variety :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think it's just more pressure wehre baby is getting big, stretching ligaments etc etc :( I get it on my right side and he it hurts ... also get a burning sensation :( 

DTD ... what's that?! We haven't done it in well over a week - I think? :shrug: Just haven't had the time really and he works really long crappy hours so I am asleep when he gets in :( We used to have sex like every other day ... booooo!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I hate DTD talk which is my problem, not anyone else's issue. Due to procedures and being so high risk we've not DTD since CONCEPTION. :cry: :rofl:

Ah well. I probably wouldn't let him touch me with a ten foot pole now anyways, esp since gals tend to get preg naturally and quickly after assisted conception works.


----------



## phineas

Oh god just got a big ass fright! Went shop and DS stayed in the car (shhh don't tell BC) ha cause his feet were really cold. Anyways, I left him playing games on my fone, back few mins later, he's sitting crying his heart out! I freaked and ran to car trying to figure out what's up....didn't he turn on the songs on my iPhone but think he had broke it cause he couldn't stop them. He thought he'd be in really big trouble (he broke my comp last year and didn't get in trouble but knew I was upset)! God I didn't know whether to laugh or kiss him... I did both ha the silly thing! 

As for the pain if it's what i think, I'd say ligament pain! Mine came back this morning when I stretched... Wowzers I felt it too!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Having to wear breast pads today. It almost looks like colostrum. Hope that's not a sign of early labor?!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Colostrum can come in super early. Mine has been in since about 12 weeks. Pretty sure it starts back up again after you deliver due to the drastic drop in hormones.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> DH and I DTD earlier today - rare for both of us to be horny at the same time these days :p But shiiiiiiiiiiit man, losing my virginity hurt less! And that was with ensuring a decent amount of ... you know ... to make sure there'd be less friction, as t'were.
> 
> Dreading having an internal if I'm not dilated or numbed to the teeth tbh.

Don't get me started on my recent internal. And it wasn't even for a check, just to see if I was leaking fluids or regular mucus. It was normal stuff. Sooo painful!


----------



## Jazavac

Lucyjo81 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Got a question. Lately i've been having discomfort kind of in my groin area on the left hand side. Its fine when i'm sat down but can be quite uncomfortable when i'm walking, especially when i put my weight on my left leg. Do any of you know what this is or had it yourself? It always seems to be on the left side, never my right which i find strange.
> 
> xx

Mine is on the right, but it's in the groin and it's triggered by standing. Walking/yoga is fine, so is sitting and lying down. I told the doctor about it on Wednesday and he said [I forgot - the name of some nerve], which gets pinched because of the weight of the bump, as well as the fact that I'm carrying low. Mine burns, doesn't really hurt. 

As opposed to this, round ligament pain gets triggered by sudden movement and it's just kind of some shooting pain. Comes and goes.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Probably the sciatic nerve.


----------



## 1eighty

Just a quickie - woke up this morning with sore throat (not inflamed or infected, just red and sore), gluey feeling ears, yellow coloured discharge (not pee) and cloudy pee when I went to the loo - we had a party yesterday and there were smokers, so I'm attributing the sore throat to the smoke and the laughing etc; but the rest... is this the weakened immune system now showing me what it won't cope with? Or is it a normal-ish pregnancy thing?

Am in with the midwife tomorrow, so if it's still around I can get her input, just wondered if anyone here had advice.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Best thing of course is contacting your MW, but I strongly suggest in the meantime you tank up on water. All of what you described could be a clue of dehydration. Gulp gulp!!!


----------



## 1eighty

WTBmyBFP said:


> Best thing of course is contacting your MW, but I strongly suggest in the meantime you tank up on water. All of what you described could be a clue of dehydration. Gulp gulp!!!

Now that I've access to that Volvic with a touch of fruit, I'll be only too glad to! Love the strawberry version. Thanks hun :)


----------



## SarahDiener

1eighty said:


> Just a quickie - woke up this morning with sore throat (not inflamed or infected, just red and sore), gluey feeling ears, yellow coloured discharge (not pee) and cloudy pee when I went to the loo - we had a party yesterday and there were smokers, so I'm attributing the sore throat to the smoke and the laughing etc; but the rest... is this the weakened immune system now showing me what it won't cope with? Or is it a normal-ish pregnancy thing?
> 
> Am in with the midwife tomorrow, so if it's still around I can get her input, just wondered if anyone here had advice.

It'll be from the flight, they are very germy and they don't filter the air very well. I often get sick even when not pregnant from flying!


----------



## Jazavac

The symptoms sound exactly like what happens to me, too, after a long flight. 

The nerve wasn't sciatic, this one is in the front and the word was something way longer, or there were even a few of them, haha. Perhaps beginning with a T.

It's freezing here (1 C actually) and we turned the heat on last night after we came back from the wedding (ok, we froze outside, too, so we just _needed_ to thaw a bit). So once more, Minnesota forgets to give us some nice autumn weather. Jumped straight from my flip flops into a thick jacket, within a week. Eh.


----------



## phineas

32 weeks today :) feeling very drowsy today like I've a headache from lack of sleep but I slept really well so. Blah god knows! I know I've been lucky though, I got a lotta headaches with DS whereas this one I've had only the odd one! 

It's really cold here too tbh, I've got a big wolly long jumper on warming me up, and gonna have day snuggling on the couch!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations on 32 weeks!


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaay for reaching 32 weeks Phin :)


----------



## 1eighty

Yes, we are developing a full-blown cold. I feel like shite. Throat still sore, ears still gluey, but the pee is clearer because I've been drinking water all through the day. Little guy has pointy pointy limbs, they're poking out all over the shop!


----------



## phineas

Thanks girls :)


1eighty think it's doing the rounds through us all, feel better soon x get the olbas oil, and Vicks out! 

Myself and oh officially over our fighting/bickering stage... How I know is we're in bed and legs and arms/backs and bellys all intertwined as he sleeps! When we're bickering only the odd foot will touch ha! We've been giggling at bump all night and just back to our playful selves.. God I missed this ha

Also any one starting the rlt yet? Beware for the first day anyways it makes the bh with period cramps feel 100 times crampier. I took tabs to ease them but I have heard this is normal and eases! Few more weeks til I start back on my Epo, although hoping it helps with my mood swings if nothing else ha I found it brill for settling hormones before preg! 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> Yes, we are developing a full-blown cold. I feel like shite. Throat still sore, ears still gluey, but the pee is clearer because I've been drinking water all through the day. Little guy has pointy pointy limbs, they're poking out all over the shop!

Oh, awful! I had a cold last week and I'm finally able to breathe most of the time. Some residual mucus still hanging out. OH caught the cold and he's taking Tylenol with Codeine for it and complaining of being sick, etc. It's insane. I was just with the same thing and pregnant, men are so wimpy, wish they could experience pregnancy. 

:hugs: feel better!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Anyone doing perineal massage? Ugh, sounds so awkward and uncomfortable! Don't think I'm going to do it, as I haven't seen concrete evidence that it's helpful.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

phin, I haven't gotten the rlt I ordered yet, oddly. But it should come shortly. I will start slow on your recommendation. I will start the epo as well I think. 

medeival, I keep forgetting about this, but I think it's a good idea. If nothing else it will increase blood flow to the area, likely, and that should help with elasticity and healing both. I should probably start doing this. I need to look up the best lubricant for this.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phin .... what do you do with EPO??? and is it safe to drink RLT now?? Glad you and your OH are all back to normal now too! :)

Medieval - I did perineal massage with my first and got a small vaginal tear (no perineal tear) and with my second I didn't bother and didn't get a thing :shrug: I don't remember doing it regularly either ... just every now and again.


----------



## phineas

Yup Charlie safe to start from 32 weeks with rlt upping the dose by one tab til ur at 6 tabs! The Epo if I'm not mistaken is from 34 weeks orally, then from 36 weeks u can put the capsule up u at night it dissolves. I didn't try either with DS but trying it this time. 

The rlt u can feel the difference in the strength of ur bh though for def, which means it is doing what it claims it does. This does settle tho! Again read this thread 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html

Its the best info I've seen so far! Oh so If u find ur moods are all over the place Epo will help. After being on the implant for 6 years I was a hormonal wreck, and was advised to take these... Best things ever! With a week I was more composed and in a month I was the normal me! 

Mediveal I've asked oh to help me on this one ha! I can't member when ur meant to start it from though so need to look into it again! I will try though!


----------



## Bookity

I want to try the massage this time... I pushed DD so hard and fast last time, my doc did an episiotomy. Of course this is the same doc that wants me to get an induction because he thinks I will have a "fast labor" and wants me to be at the hospital when baby is born. Sounds like crap to me. I want to avoid an episiotomy again at all costs. Also means I am going to try and not push this one out so quickly.


----------



## SarahDiener

MedievalGrad said:


> Anyone doing perineal massage? Ugh, sounds so awkward and uncomfortable! Don't think I'm going to do it, as I haven't seen concrete evidence that it's helpful.

It basically works like any massage, if you massage an area, you tend to have more flexibility in that area... although they say don't bother until like 35weeks! I might start this week...


----------



## 1eighty

Ripped from Facebook, cos I'm lazy:

Midwife appt today, she's insisting on using one of the later due dates, even though baby is measuring on track for 16th :p He'll turn up in his own time, I'm not even gonna stress on it. In other news, I've still not gained since 24w (w00t!) and she didn't bat an eyelid at my waterbirth with gas and air request!


----------



## Jazavac

I wish I'd stop gaining like a pig, without doing a damn thing wrong, or different. Ugh.


----------



## SarahDiener

I was really happy with my weight thismorning, it was about 700gs or something in 3 weeks (baby is supposed to be growing a lb a week atm). But when I got to the doctor only an hour later I weighed in 2.7lkgs MORE than than!?!?!!?! I was so pisseddd! (that's like 5lbs!). I know I was wearing clothes then, but normally they don't weigh THAT much more!


----------



## MommaBarry

Feeling so blah this morning!! Think I overdid it yesterday with all the sorting of LO things but couldn't sleep because I didn't get it all finished. My mom and grandma are coming over to help me sort through my closet (more like go shopping through all my shoes and purses :haha:)

I did end up crying last night at the amount of items I am having to get rid of just to make room for LO. :cry: Oh the hormones lol

TMI: Lost part of my mucus plug yesterday as well, I wanted to vomit!!


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, Sarah. But, yes, clothes can weigh a lot. As well as the fact that you might've eaten/drank between the morning weigh-in and the doctor's thing.

Ugh, MommaB. I feel your pain, tiredness-wise, at least. I don't want to think about the plug, though. Brr.


----------



## Mrs.326

Good morning, ladies :) We did our re-do 3D session this weekend and finally got some decent shots! YAY!!! Here are some of the pictures of his sweet little face :)

(p.s. sorry for the repost. I'm subscribed to all November threads and I'm sure most of you are on multiple ones as well, so if you're seeing this for the 2nd or 3rd time, I apologize, but he's just too cute not to share!)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/D093AF59-CB52-4F3D-B3EA-A1DB3435FA4E-6985-000005D0FBA67DEC_zps70bf824e.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/6B42F8CB-6AD6-4738-B5A0-C0EA0676EE12-6985-000005D0FE299977_zps446c52ce.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/A0CB6164-2295-4798-AD00-3877F64F17A9-6985-000005D0FFFF72EE_zps64332eb7.jpg

And this one is just funny.... looks like he's doing the dance to "Thriller" in the womb :haha:
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/71943247-BDDF-4382-8A21-23C3E8555C93-6985-000005D100F59F4D_zpsb76c64a5.jpg

And to top off an already great weekend after seeing his sweet face, DH bought me my dream car!!!! :wohoo: I got a 2012 Toyota Highlander and I _LOVE_ it :)


----------



## SarahDiener

ewwwwwwwwww plug 

Sweet photos! and a new car?!?! That's so cool! I want a new one :'(


----------



## MommaBarry

EEEKKK!!! Mrs. He is sooooooo cute!!!!!!

You should post a pic of your dream car!! Congrats to that as well!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Cute photos and yay for the car!

We've been thinking about buying a new car for a while now, but then we chose not to at least before the spring of 2013. I pretty much don't want to be getting used to a new vehicle when everything's frozen, etc, and with a tiny baby on board, wherever I go in the winter, I'll have to park close to the entrance which, unfortunately, means bumps all over the car, too. 

I have never seen worse drivers in my life than those from our town. Most people drive some old beat up cars and couldn't care less if they destroys yours, pretty much.


I will probably just freaking die here at work. So. Damn. Tired.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks, ladies :) 

MommaB, I'll have to take a picture of the car so I can post! I didn't even think to take a picture of it.

Jaz - that's one of the great things about living in TX. If it snows here, things shut down! I've only tried to drive in the snow once and it didn't work out too well, so I turned around and went back home :)


----------



## Wandering

phineas said:


> Yup Charlie safe to start from 32 weeks with rlt upping the dose by one tab til ur at 6 tabs! The Epo if I'm not mistaken is from 34 weeks orally, then from 36 weeks u can put the capsule up u at night it dissolves. I didn't try either with DS but trying it this time.
> 
> The rlt u can feel the difference in the strength of ur bh though for def, which means it is doing what it claims it does. This does settle tho! Again read this thread
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html
> 
> Its the best info I've seen so far! Oh so If u find ur moods are all over the place Epo will help. After being on the implant for 6 years I was a hormonal wreck, and was advised to take these... Best things ever! With a week I was more composed and in a month I was the normal me!

Wow thanks for this info thats so helpful! never heard of this before, Im going to give it a try.

He is gorgeous Mrs 326! Congrats on the dream car too! :thumbup:

How is everyone feeling? Im fed up. feel achy and migrainey and the weather is just plain depressing!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wandering said:


> How is everyone feeling? Im fed up. feel achy and migrainey and the weather is just plain depressing!!

I'm trying to keep my upbeat, positive attitude... but... I am in sooooo much pain today :( I feel like a knife is wedged between my hip and my tail bone. If I stand, stabbing pain; if a walk, stabbing pain; if I sit, stabbing pain. I am uncomfortable no matter what I do. I couldn't sleep at all last night b/c my hip hurt soooo bad. DH felt awful and tried to give me a massage, but the pain is so deep down it wasn't really helping. I am limping now instead of waddling and it's just plain sad. I just buzzed a co-worker to pick up papers for me off the printer so I could stay seated and not move positions. How pathetic is that??


----------



## SarahDiener

Not pathetic! Totally reasonable! 

I have so much tape on my hands... Doctor didnt really seem to care about my carpel tunnel, I guess it's something I'll have to get sorted out once Im not pregnant, or they just say "it'll go away afterwards". when I had it before being pregnant :dohh:


----------



## Wandering

Aw no sorry to hear that :nope: Do you reckon its because of babys position?Best thing to do would be to try some painkillers and a warm hot water bottle. And its not pathetic at all! Infact if it were me i would have taken the day off work never mind just asking my coworker to fetch me stuff.. I think your a trooper! 
Think we're all really feeling the aches and pains now, its definately getting harder to stay positive!


----------



## Mrs.326

Aw, Sarah.... that's awful :( I know there's a pretty non-invasive procedure that can be done for carpal tunnel, not that it's a great option (surgery and recovery is always hard), but hopefully there is something that can be done!

Wandering, I was _really_ close to calling in. I'm just trying to save what vacation I do have left for early leave if necessary. Unfortunately we don't get any planned time off prior to delivery... I just have to wait until he decides to make his appearance to officially take off work. One thing is for sure, I'll be taking full advantage of my heat pad and ice packs when I get home today. DH's orders are to go home and get straight in bed... he'll bring dinner to me :)


----------



## phineas

Ur welcome wandering :) I can't see what harm doing the rlt would be (although I'm taking the tabs cause hate tea/coffee). I found taking it in the evening and with a pain killer helped the period pain feeling! 

Ouch Sarah ur poor hands! Hope u can find a way to ease them! 

Well I woke up last night with my first leg/calf cramp! OMG so sore! I know the easiest way to stop it is to stand on it... But man was that hard! Ouch! It's gone now thank god! I'm feeling really good today, so excited for my scan wed, so I think that's getting me through today! Found my first food in weeks today that really hit the spot... Whole meal bread with chicken and stuffing.. Omg was gorgeous! Def one to be eaten again!


----------



## SarahDiener

I love stuffing, dear god it's a weakness of mine...lol

Make sure you're drinking enough water too, being dehydrated can make cramps worse :/. 

I don't know if I was dumb or not. He said he could send me to an orthopedist to get braces to sleep with. But I thought, well I already know to straighten my wrists when I sleep and do it pretty consciously. But... maybe should have gone... :dohh: oh well I can also complain again next time.


----------



## Jazavac

I had issues with the carpal thingie, as well as tendons in both of my wrists and a month or so of physical therapy kind of fixed them. I say kind of only because my wrists are kind of my weak spot, but I no longer get any actual pain, or if it happens, it's very rare. We did ultrasound in a water bucket and some other things, I kind of forgot what (it was long ago, when I was like 18, or so). 

I think I'm slowly starting to fall apart and it's mostly all this sitting at work that causes it. When I get out of a chair, I am disabled, literally. Ugh. Also, my belly is still making those popping sounds that nobody understands. :lol:


----------



## phineas

Ye I have been slacking a bit on my water again but drf not dehydrated, just wouldn't do me any harm to drink a bit more of it! 
I've been so fussy with food, I don't think I've had stuffing since Bfp... But man it was gorg! 

I'd def complain again and say u wanna try the brace to see if it'll help a bit! 

Ohh I had a BIG wolly long cardigan on today, and mil goes please don't go into labour today, so I was like eh ok I won't why ha and her response? Just u look very big pregnant wise today!.... Ehhhh thanks?? Lol good job im so used to her! I just laughed and goes ah I'm cold so have 3 tops and my cardigan on! 

Wouldn't wannabe paranoid anyways ha!


----------



## Beankeeper

SarahDiener said:


> I don't know if I was dumb or not. He said he could send me to an orthopedist to get braces to sleep with.

Lol, I just misread this line as "to get braces to sleep with him"! :haha:

Hope everyone's ailments become more tolerable! I'm still acidy & super tired so have sent DH to get some food & then it's off to bed for me. Baby is hiccuping happily :D


----------



## phineas

JAZ.... I have the clicking noise... Woohoo I'm not a freak lol mine is really random tho and 99.9% of the time when I'm lying down!


----------



## Jazavac

phineas said:


> JAZ.... I have the clicking noise... Woohoo I'm not a freak lol mine is really random tho and 99.9% of the time when I'm lying down!

And mine is usually when I'm sitting and when the baby moves/punches in my groin area.

I asked the doctor about it and, apparently, it sure does happen, but nobody really knows what exactly it is. Likely our poor pubic bone, he said.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh ladies sounds like we're all not doing to well today! :( Hope you're all feeling a bit better!! 

Phin - does RLT make your contractions stronger and more painful too?

Jaz - I have the clicking thing too ... and like Phin mostly when lying down :shrug: 

AFM - 34 weeeeeeks today!!!! :) Have had LOADS of energy too ... took the boys to group, then to asda and Stephen wanted nuggets, so to get him to actually walk around Asda we went to Mcdonald's first (yuuuuuum!!), then did a shop, and saw SIL who said she'll pop over when she's finished. So the boys got to spend some time with her which was nice cause they love their Auntie! Now just waiting for Stephen to go to bed and I'm gonna chiiiiiiill out :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on 34 weeks, Charlie! And I am super jealous of your energy spurt! I could use some of that :)


----------



## phineas

Jaz I don't believe it's the pubic bone! I was told its babies joints which I believe more ha! It's always more in the bump rather than at my pubic region! 

Charlie it makes the bh more intense on the first day, but real contractions it's meant to make them more intense meaning they'll do what they r meant to do quicker! As for making them sorer i honestly dunno! All I've read just says they make u contract better at the time so ur contractions do the job quicker! 

Yay on 34 weeks! And energy spurts! Oh and McDonald's lol I feel like my body has energy but my eyes r shattered, so just doing the min until tomorrow!


----------



## Bookity

Sorry if I've missed anything over the weekend. I've been cleaning around the house. Not because I'm nesting or anything. I had a notary here this morning as DH and I had to sign a bunch of papers to refinance our mortgage. Yay for saving $$!! Cleaning would have been more enjoyable if I had the cleaning bug though. Feels good to have it done though... Now to keep it that way!


----------



## CharlieKeys

The energy has gone and my back is hurting ..... didn't last that long :haha:


----------



## MedievalGrad

Having LOTS of BH contractions today. And this morning woke up to a sharp stabbing pain in my lower left belly. It went away, my mom thought it was probably ligament pain. But there were so many BHs I called my doctor. Doctor wasn't in, so a nurse called me back, and she said not to worry about it unless they get stronger, or uncomfortable, or if the baby stopped moving.

Stopped moving?! Her favorite thing has been kicking me repeatedly in the ribs lately, so no trouble feeling her move, lol. 

SO must be having a bad day at work, because I called him to say I was feeling nervous at all the BHs, and he was like, "What can I do about it? I don't know anything about it, you should call your doctor or mom." BLEAH! I told him all I wanted was for him to say it was going to be OK and be comforting but he was NOT at all helpful. Boo!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hi ladies, good evening. I have had a busy day at work so not been on the computer much. On my feet most of the day. Ouf! I have been spreading the word I'm not coming in after this week. I have to set up a few equipments before leaving, then I'm good. Boss has given me plenty of desk work anyhow, can be done from home. yay! 

Sorry to hear everyone is in so much pain. Third tri does get quite uncomfortable, doesn't it?! I have such a rough time getting up, and the BH contractions while walking/standing get annoying. My feet are killing me from just being up all day today. Hope tomorrow to do more sitting. lol!

Phin, got my rlt & epo in. I will be getting started on them. Will update soon!

Yay for 34 weeks. 2 more days 'til then for me. Nice to be able to say we've got 6 weeks left, but really it could be anytime. My mom had me at 37 weeks, so heck, I could have a baby in a few weeks time. Amazing! ! ! 

Have birth class in an hour. Hoping that goes well. This woman is a bit flighty, so we'll see. :p It'll be good bonding time for me and OH, anyhow. We hit some road bumps yesterday, as I put on facebook, but he's been acting rather normal and all well today, so it'll be nice to get closer. Hoping he stays all good 'til the baby gets here. Would like not worrying that I don't have a partner during these last few weeks! 

:hugs: to the group! Yay us, we're getting close!!


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, Charlie - they never last that long these days, do they? Sorry your spurt is gone, but now I'm not so jealous anymore ;)

Medieval - my DH is the same when he's stressed. Hopefully he's just having a bad day and will make up for it later :)


----------



## phineas

Bookity yay for saving money! Least the cleaning is done now u can relax! 

Charlie hey look on the bright side... U had a good day...get some pain killers and a nice shower! And a busy day brings u closer to the end! :)


Oh so yay on the Epo and rlt! R u doing the tea or tabs? Woohoo for nearly being finished, least then u can rest as u do ur desk work! Enjoy ur class, and try have a giggle with ur oh! Ur nearly at the end, and hopefully by then he won't he as confused/confusing on what he wants x

Mediveal ah the joys of our oh's moods! I've like a radar that I know no point in asking for reassurance cause he's just to busy etc to say more than necessary! Hopefully things pick up for him!

Oh just tried do naughty things in the shower to me... Hmm heat and enclosed spaces r hard enough... Then to try make me do gymnastics in there??? Pfft sorry darling it's just not gonna work ha least not without me passing out! Lol 

Anybody else think baby can tell the difference tween ur hand on bump and daddy? Bump only kicks daddy's back, he rarely kicks when oh's hand is on him no matter how long it's there! But then he moves it and I go to bump and hell rub his hand on mine! I bust out laughing tonight and goes 'ok u got me, I've been lying, I'm not preg just enjoying gettin fat!!' lol oh's face poor man didn't know what to say! Lol


----------



## Mrs.326

phineas said:


> Oh just tried do naughty things in the shower to me... Hmm heat and enclosed spaces r hard enough... Then to try make me do gymnastics in there??? Pfft sorry darling it's just not gonna work ha least not without me passing out! Lol

:rofl: HHHHAAAHAHAHAHA! I'm sure DH would get the same response if he tried that right now! :haha:

I don't know about baby being able to tell the difference between my hand and DH's hand... although, he pretty much stops all movement if _anyone_ tries to feel it... so stubborn :)


----------



## phineas

He did get a bit huffy kept going just relax ull enjoy it... I can barely enjoy it in the bed never mind in a position I'm now to scared to do in case 1. I fall 2. We both fall 3. How do I explain why the poor chap broke his back in said shower lol so eh no! Ha he really thinks tho I'm just enjoying leading him on and having the power to say no... Ye if only that's what it was ha! 

Ye bump is stubborn too, but I find oh can lie with his leg/back/belly again me and bump will stay kicking, but when it's his hand... Nothing! Oh's hand is soooo warm tho compared to mine so I thought maybe that's why... Or maybe he's just stubborn ha


----------



## phineas

Double post!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: Phin - you ACTUALLY proper crack me up!!! You actually never fail to cheer me up lol!

Also where did you buy your EPO from?! And what kind? There's so many different types .....


----------



## phineas

Awh shucks Charlie ull make me blush lol he just farted on me stinking me outta it and told me that was my punishment for loosing my 'flexibility'... Pah the poor fuker must be dtd deprived... I've never been flexible in my life lol 
He also must forget how bad I can stink the place when I've hb... He WILL regret that lol 

I just got it from holland and Barrett, it's 500mg (is that the measurement they r done in?), I think from 36 weeks u can take 1000 mg tabs but I'll just take 2 500 ones! I think it doesn't matter what type u get tho just as long as its the 500 mg dose! I know boots do a boots range they d be grand too!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: !!!!! He actually farted on you?? Looooovely! You know you're together forever when you can do that to each other lol!

Are you going to insert it up your lady garden? The EPO I mean .... ;)


----------



## phineas

Lol yup he farted on me, how classy eh lol tis ok I woke him during the night by fiddling with him... Then fell sleep mid fiddle lol the chap is gonna explode on me soon hahaha

As for the ePo up me I think I will try it at least once... I can see it getting annoying tho if it makes u leak in the morning! ( think we all leak enPugh at this stage!) but def will try it!


----------



## skweek35

OMG!!! You ladies sure know how to make us laugh!!! 

Phin - my DF and I can join you and your OH in the farting club!! DF has his regular 9am fart over weekends! and often those are on me!! When ever I attempt to fart on him he complains like anything! Says its not ladylike! ya, ya, ya! :rofl: 

How does EPO help us from 36 weeks? Been thinking of getting some RLT but not sure as I don't drink tea or coffee! Not sure I will like the taste and in that case will just be a waste of my money.


----------



## phineas

Sk is it bad to say its ONLY him who farts like constantly (a 9 o clock fart? He wouldn't know how to hold it that long lol) I only do it when I've hb... But then man can I make up for it lol only thing he knows not to do it when I'm 'down there'... I will puke and if his ding dong gets caught in the act it's his own fault lol

As for the Epo its meant to ripen ur cervix /soften it gettin u ready for dilating. U can use the oil to rub onto ur perinium or cervix if u can reach it too 

https://www.pregnanthealth.com/evening-primrose-oil/

Also I hate tea/coffee so I'm taking the rl tabs! No taste and gone in a sec!


----------



## SarahDiener

I don't know if she can tell the difference, but she gave DH an enormous wack last night!! We both just looked at eat other and went "WOAH!!".

Haha, I can barely fit in the shower by myself! I'd probably give it a go though... :haha:


----------



## skweek35

phineas said:


> Sk is it bad to say its ONLY him who farts like constantly (a 9 o clock fart? He wouldn't know how to hold it that long lol) I only do it when I've hb... But then man can I make up for it lol only thing he knows not to do it when I'm 'down there'... I will puke and if his ding dong gets caught in the act it's his own fault lol
> 
> As for the Epo its meant to ripen ur cervix /soften it gettin u ready for dilating. U can use the oil to rub onto ur perinium or cervix if u can reach it too
> 
> https://www.pregnanthealth.com/evening-primrose-oil/
> 
> Also I hate tea/coffee so I'm taking the rl tabs! No taste and gone in a sec!

:rofl: I don't know how he does it but that 9am fart is pretty consistent, almost clock work over weekends! lol 
I will admit that I did stink him out the room this morning!:haha: Got him back for his 9am's!!
I would seriously hit him if he ever farted when I was down there!!! 

As for reaching my perinium - hhhmm not sure I can get there at the mo, will have to see about that later. 
Think its time I visit H&B later today - see if I can get some of those tab's and give them a try. I think I am officially at the 'had enough' stage - so ready to get her out now! 
I'm just so big and uncomfortable already. Not to mention permanently tired!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Know the feeling SK!! :( 

HAd my 34 week midwife appointment today and I wasn't impressed. In fact the more I think about it the more angry it makes me lol. She never turned up - so the receptionist said to coe back in half an hour as she'll fit me in then ..... this meant I had to take my OH to the train station and he missed it. She finally squeezed me in and rushed through everything so any questions that I wanted to ask her ... were forgotten. I then said what are the chances of having another big baby (Henry was 9lbs 5.5ozs) and she said to expect another 9-10lber, which i doubt because she is no way the same weight as Henry was at this point. I can still do things :haha: Then she said right I'll see you in 4 weeks :shock: FOUR WEEKS! I'll be 38 weeks - could have had her by then! We didn't go through the birth plan, she still hasn't found out my 28 week bloods results and now she wants me to go four weeks at this late stage of pregnancy. Screw her - have booked an appointment at 36 weeks! GRRR!


----------



## MommaBarry

I would be pissed too Charlie!!!!

Good for you to book your appointment sooner. And this time I wouldnt let her leave the room until all my questions were answered!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow, Charlie! I would have been livid! Glad you decided to book your appointment earlier than 38 weeks! (was her head on straight!??!) Hopefully things go better at your next appointment, but I agree with MommaB, don't leave until _all _of your questions are answered. (and for good measure, I'd show up with a long list!)


----------



## CharlieKeys

She's not normally the midwife I see (but is a community one so she is around my area sometimes) ... so don't know why she was there today :shrug: But, the care here just feels so shambolic and it doesn't really make me - and a friend has also said the same - feel confident about having her here. 

Four weeks is a long time isn't it? When I checked the notes, I'm supposed to have an MRSA screening test at 36 weeks?! Well if we waited the 4 weeks then we wouldn't have had that... i wouldn't be booked into a hospital because that's when they do it 'officially' and, she/the other one still haven't gone through the birth plan or the breast feeding checklist :(


----------



## MommaBarry

You were right to do so!! In 4 weeks you could have her! At 36 weeks I have my GBS test done and they start checking for dialation at that point. And like Mrs said.....A long well written list would be good to have on hand. :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Off topic, but a very real thing just occured to me.

I am due to have my section in 37 days.... AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

WOW 37 days!!!! It's so scary how quick it's going lol


----------



## Mrs.326

I don't guess you really have an option to ask for a certain midwife in a practice like that do you, Charlie? Such a shame you don't feel confident. I hope they're able to restore some faith at your next appointment and get all of your questions answered and tests completed! FX'd your next appointment is much better!

MommaB that's CRAZY & so EXCITING!! :) :) It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## MommaBarry

That's my exact thought!! I have a countdown timer on my phone and haven't looked at it in a few weeks....when I saw that I was thinking Holy Crap I have alot to do still lol.

Like we were talking about earlier, I am making a list of things to talk about with my doctor since I didn't even get to see her at my last appointment. I made sure to book mine first thing in the monring so she wont rush me out the door. She is usually pretty good about not doing that but just in case I want her to see I have it written down and I want answers. Especially since the rules differ from hospital to hopsital when it comes to surgical birth and after care. I know the top thing on my list is how soon can I start to breastfeed, and is it necessary for the baby to be taken away as long as ther are no complications. I would like her to stay with me the entire time they are finishing closing me up if it's at all possible. My luck, my doctor wont even be the one doing my section since she is due at the same time as me, and I will have some other doctor who goes by his/her own set of rules. SO really having a birth plan for myself is out of the question since is varies from provider to provider.

I must say I am a bit jealous of all you moms who get to do vaginal birth. The excitment of "is this it?" "is today the day?" and the recovery that is. Maybe not so much the actual labor part :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Have you met the other doctors in the practice so you know who _might_ be there to do your c-section? Hopefully you and your doctor can come up with a detailed birth plan so the other docs know exactly what you want/expect.

And is it weird that I am totally not freaked out by the idea of labor/birth? I'm more freaked out about pooing (haha), but even that fear has subsidded after conversations with you veteran moms :). I am not panicked about my doctor not being there or on call b/c she won't be spending much time with me that day anyway. I'm not freaked out at all about the idea of a c-section should I need one. And I'm totally chill about the idea of pushing a baby out. I feel a little odd for being so relaxed about it, however that may totally change when the time actually comes :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Woah Charlie, she sounds terrible! Hopefully you'll have another one next time?? 

37 days!! So exciting! 
I heard it's like that for some women who have C-sections. Women can feel like it takes some of the magic out of the whole thing. But just think, you KNOW when your baby is coming! It's going to be so much easier to prepare and plan for it! Yeah, LOL, not to mention you miss the whole big head, small hole thing... :O
I keep thinking my baby could be here in 2 weeks... or 7weeks! Such a ridiculously big gap! Full term in 2 weeks (or 1 if you believe 36weeks)... :wacko:


----------



## Wandering

Right girls I really need your help.. My restless leg syndrome has got so bad that ive resorted to actually tying my legs up tightly with socks at night!! (see picture below.)

I know it sounds ridiculous but it seems to be the only thing that works! I managed to get about 5 hours sleep last night which is the most sleep ive had in weeks. Except I have to tie the socks really tightly to stop my legs jumping about that im worried about reducing my circulation and thus reducing blood flow to the baby. Does this sound like something thats likely to happen to you guys?? 

Sorry if this is a ridiculous question ha ha
 



Attached Files:







Legsocks.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## WTBmyBFP

https://www.shopzilla.com/hospital-supplies/leg+pressure+cuffs/100001424/products

Try those perhaps, they activate and deactivate allowing for better blood flow. Also you might try for compression socks (most medical supply shops have them).


----------



## Jazavac

Oof, Charlie, that's horrible about the midwife.

As for the restless legs, I have no idea what to do about those. I just actually had a co-worker explain to me what that was. Hm.

I had a meeting with my doula last night and we're finally getting things going. Next meeting is scheduled for next Monday, when she'll meet my husband, too.


----------



## Wandering

Thanks il look into them,im so desperate ill try anything right now! Just booked an emergency appt at the doctors cos im so dreading sleep tonight but the only doctor on call is this horrible unsympathetic man and i just know he's not going to take me seriously at all! Grr! 

This probably best describes it jaz - https://www.babycenter.com/0_sleep-problems-restless-legs-syndrome-during-pregnancy_7549.bc

Charlie thats rubbish. I only have my midwife appts every 4 weeks its really annoys me! 

37 days momma b! thats crazyy! but so exciting!


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, that sounds very annoying. This girl I work with has had it for years... so she just kind of jumps around. :/

I hope they get it figured out for you!


----------



## SarahDiener

Wandering said:


> Thanks il look into them,im so desperate ill try anything right now! Just booked an emergency appt at the doctors cos im so dreading sleep tonight but the only doctor on call is this horrible unsympathetic man and i just know he's not going to take me seriously at all! Grr!
> 
> This probably best describes it jaz - https://www.babycenter.com/0_sleep-problems-restless-legs-syndrome-during-pregnancy_7549.bc
> 
> Charlie thats rubbish. I only have my midwife appts every 4 weeks its really annoys me!
> 
> 37 days momma b! thats crazyy! but so exciting!

Have you tried getting a hot water bottle and resting your legs on it? Sometimes I find that it blocks out the sensation in my legs(I had pain, but It might work for crawling etc). I used to sleep (even through summer) with a hot water bottle on one side of my leg and a heat pack on the other. Helped me sleep. Tell us how your appointment goes!


----------



## phineas

Wandering... Ur poor feet omg! Good contraption tho If it works! I'd second the support tights, for such a silly thing they did wonders for my foot! Hope the dr can give u summat tho! 

Mrs I to am not worried bout labour... Worried bout the pooing tho lol i don't wanna go the section route but more so for the recovery! It's only DS and I alot so I'd have to rely on some one to help! 

Jaz yay for finally getting that sorted! Did u find her nice? 

Sk getting there with the feeling uncomfy, but with me it's my eyes that look so tired! They give me away straight away that I'm struggling! 

Charlie id have flipped! If get urself a list of what u need / wanna know and refuse to move! Have u found out why u need a MRSA? I've never heard of that! We do it appt at 36 weeks then 38 then weekly till we pop! Well done for booking 36 weeks!

Momma eek that's getting exciting! I do get why ud like the rush of when will she be here... But while a lotta us are guessing ull be holding ur lil girl! 

I've my scan tomorro OMG WOOHOO! So excited to see baby! Hopefully I'll get an estimate on size too! Gonna try film it on my fone to, to show my mam! DS can't wait to see his brother (lol he refuses to think it might be a girl!) what r the chances I'd get a sneak tween the legs without anyone mentioning it?? Lol gonna keep a look out ha!


----------



## Jazavac

I sure did!


----------



## MedievalGrad

I have my second September appointment with the doctor tomorrow . There's really nothing to talk about, and, as far as I know, no tests to take, so I fear it's going to be kind of boring. I might ask her about the Evening Primrose Oil and Rose Leaf Tea, though. I guess at some point she'll check my thyroid and platelets again. But I usually come in with a long list of questions and I'm not coming up with any this time!


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm not worried about birth/labour and I think that's because I don't know what's coming, if that makes sense? My friend who's pregnant with her second is a lot more worried than me about it and I think that's because she's done it before and she knows what to expect, whereas I'm just kind of naive to the whole thing x


----------



## Bookity

I'm not really worried this time. My last labor was super easy, and while I do fear that this one may not be so easy (you hear all the time that every one is different, I just want it to be the same!). I'm not getting worked up about it though. Obviously one way or another this baby isn't going to stay in here forever and I'm not going to fret over it.

Also, not worried particularly about which doc I get to deliver me. They won't be there most of the time any way. Just hope I have a really nice nurse!

I'm feeling pretty chilled out about the whole thing too.


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm more scared about being in a German hospital where I don't speak german well!! Lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Sarah, that IS scary. I think I'd hate that. Be great to have a bilingual doula or something for that situation! 

Well, I read all the updates since yesterday, always good to see how all you ladies are doing. I am worried about labor on inasmuch as I don't know which side of OH I'll get that day. Let's hope it's a supportive one! :p Oh, also definitely not liking the idea that people may see me poo. :( 

I can't believe that any midwife would go a month between appts right now, that is awful scary. In fact, I have my last two-week gap between appts right now, next week starts weekly appts. Not sure what they're doing next week. I feel like there isn't too much for them to do, though they might test for GBS either next or the following week. 

I've been having lots of contractions. Some have been quite crampy uncomfortable. Was having them for hours last night. I can get them to go irregular by getting up and doing stuff, but then once lying back down they'd start to be annoying again. I'm not going to call, though, just going to hold out 'til water breaks or until I really can't get them to slow down by moving, or in the case that baby stops moving normally. I don't want to bother myself worrying about getting to the hospital or doctor every day. :/ 

hmm... what else? Dunno! Tired as all getup even though I slept from 8:30 to midnight (poorly, with lots of crampy contractions) then from 1am to 8am. How on earth am I tired?! Must be another wave of tiredness. Happened yesterday, too. 

Also not very hungry last few days. No idea why. Weird. I've been famished, and now all of a sudden I could go hours and eat very little and not care. I did not have lunch today. Had a late breakfast and an afternoon cappuccino and shared coffee cake and an orange. I believe I'll make it all the way to dinner now... wtheck happened?


----------



## Jazavac

I think it's all a mix of hormones, overall anxiety/expectation/whatever, plus the fact that our poor stomach are somewhere in our throats at this point, anyway.

There are days when I feel like I could, or should, eat a roasted pig with an entire field of greens and starches, then the next day, I don't care to eat much of anything. Then there are days when just about any food sounds delicions, or those where everything seems disgusting and I can't even figure out what to have. 

Tiredness... ugh. I woke up reasonaly fine this morning, but I still made it only up to about 2 pm. Ever since, I've been mostly dead and there's over an hour left at work. Then some stuff around the house, then our childbirth ED stuff at 8pm. 

I so need some time off, argh.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, as for contractions... hm. I don't even know if I'm having them. Sometimes there are some weird movements that I can't quite figure out, or in other words, I can't tell whether it's the little guy's routine, or some sort of my own (as in my uterus doing it).

I guess I'm really hopeless when it comes to this kind of thing. I still can't tell if I've ever experienced any hiccups, for instance. I do know that my abdomen keeps popping/clicking, that's for sure.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> Oh, as for contractions... hm. I don't even know if I'm having them. Sometimes there are some weird movements that I can't quite figure out, or in other words, I can't tell whether it's the little guy's routine, or some sort of my own (as in my uterus doing it).
> 
> I guess I'm really hopeless when it comes to this kind of thing. I still can't tell if I've ever experienced any hiccups, for instance. I do know that my abdomen keeps popping/clicking, that's for sure.

We all just have different pregnancies and babies. My contractions used to be just the tightening. They've now been accompanied with menstrual cramps quite often. Last night it wrapped around my back and down my legs, not pleasant. This in addition to an evident tightening. I even know right before it happens. I can feel the muscle start to ready to tighten. lol! Right atm I'm having a tightening but no cramps, thankfully. 

The hiccups, too, I think not everyone feels them. LO gets them a lot and he's so big now I can see them by looking at my belly, never mind feel them. It's a rhythmic pulse. So, I'll see my belly and feel him as he has a rhythmic hiccuping. It can last anywhere from 30s to a few mins. Maybe your baby is just a more coordinated breather than mine. lol!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I've only felt hiccups twice... or at least what I think was the hiccups :)

As for contractions... I haven't felt a single one. BH or otherwise. My doctor said that not all women do. 

And I'm glad I'm not the only weirdo that is chilled out about the idea of labor :)


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I know it's all different, from woman to woman and baby to baby... but I'm still kind of dumb, if that makes any sense. :lol:

I mean, ok, I don't even know if I'd recognize menstrual cramps. I've had them before, I suppose, but I pretty much never really haid painful periods. So my feeling associated with the bleeding is, uhm, something along the lines of big open... hole in my abdomen (ok, yes, I do perhaps require to be diagnosed with weirdness...itis :rofl:). I made sure to share with my doctor, as well as my doula, that they shouldn't expect of me to give them any sensical information if they ask about pain or sensations I'm experiencing, because I'm more than likely to give them some ridiculous feedback.

Example: 
- Doctor: So, is the baby moving (around 15-20 weeks)?
- Me: Uhm. I don't know. But I feel like I swallowed this big cellphone here and there.
- Doctor: ?! :rofl:

- Another doctor: So here's your prescription for the horrible ear infection and, on top of these antibiotics, keep taking the same painkillers.
- Me: Huh?
- Doctor: Painkillers. For the ear. The same ones you've been taking all of this week, while trying to decide if you should see me.
- Me: I never took any.
- Doctor: ?!?!?!??!?
- Me: I wasn't sure my ear was hurting.
- Doctor: ?!?!?!??!?!


Etc.

I'm a bit messed up, perhaps. :lol:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Good, Jaz, here's hoping that your inability to feel pain holds out! :D 

Awesome, 326, I could do without the contractions no problem. I think it sucks because now that I get them all the time I feel like I won't know when it's real labor! :/


----------



## Jazavac

I'm sure I can feel the pain (I really do, haha), I just have no clue how to explain it, I suppose. And I know i can tolerate a lot, but I'm freaking out because there's a damn chance I'd puke in labour. Ugh.

I couldn't care less about pooping, for instance. Y'know. Shit happens. :rofl:


----------



## Bookity

I didn't recognize any BH with my first and this one seems to be the same way. I can't tell if baby is just pushing out really hard or my uterus is contracting in on her. I was really worried I wouldn't recognize labor and almost didn't the first time. This time I know what I'm looking for (at least I hope I do).

I didn't get any pie yesterday and now I'm really thinking I will. I have to head out to Wal-Mart and pick up some stuff I ordered. Might have to swing by the bakery (or frozen foods) and get a pie (or two, lol). If I put it off much longer I'll end up not going though. DD needs supper in an hour so I really better skeedaddle.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phin - I have an MRSA screening test because I have eczema? Never had it with the boys where we used to live, but do here? :shrug: No one i've spoken to about it has a clue what it is or heard of it - but it's in my notes and I signed saying they could do it lol. 

:haha: Jaz - would love to be your DRs in those instances - how did they not crack up laughing? 

Wandering .... hopefully your restless legs stop being so restless and give you a break! :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

I've been getting menstrual like cramps too, mostly they stay where I'd have gotten them with my period. BH are definitely coming on more strongly too, I get them wayyy more often. I think Baby keeps punching me in the kidneys or something too...

Lately I've been really hungry, I can't make it 2-3 hours without being STARVING!

Jaz, we know you're a little strange, but it's what we love about you!


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarah I've been getting those alot too!!! Last night I was in my sons room laughing with him before bed, then WHAM!! Intense mentrual like cramps that wrapped around to my lower back and had me doubled over!! By far the strongest and most painful ones I've endured this far. And it didn't let up for a good minute. I tried to walk but was paralized with pain. Had a couple more like that and then they went away. Def had me worried.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Sarah--me too with the hunger!!! I can't ever seem to get enough food now. And ditto with the painful cramping. If I start with a painful contraction while I'm up headed for the bathroom and happen to let out a little grunt or huff and puff my DH freaks out. :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB my OH does that too :haha: Last night when doubled over he had this terrified look and was asking if he needed to take me to the hospital :haha: Every little moan I make he insists we need to go. He is so eager lol.

How have you been WTB? I take it those little dears are still cooking?


----------



## MedievalGrad

No contractions that feel like menstrual cramps here, but for the last few days every morning I've felt sharp, stabby pains in my lower left or right belly. Ligaments stretching? Don't know. 

I forgot that the one thing about labor I'm the most nervous about now is going in to the hospital too early. The books all say it's best and most effective to labor at home. So I hope I don't get too freaked out by contractions and go in early. Hopefully my mom will be here by then (because SO will probably be at work during early labor) and that will distract me from wanting to go to the hospital!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

MommaBarry said:


> WTB my OH does that too :haha: Last night when doubled over he had this terrified look and was asking if he needed to take me to the hospital :haha: Every little moan I make he insists we need to go. He is so eager lol.
> 
> How have you been WTB? I take it those little dears are still cooking?

Doing well, thank you!! The girls are still cooking and have given me a pretty good break from the drama, though I started cramping and contracting a bit last night (not even enough to warrant a shot). We are still hoping to get to Monday as that is 32 weeks. Anything further is just a bonus, and not really a necessity.


----------



## Bookity

All this talk of menstrual cramping... I would be scared if that happened to me! That's what my labor felt like the whole time. And I didn't really have any pregnancy aches (other than sore feet) to complain about before I went into labor. If I got crampy feelings now I would freak! I guess if they don't come in waves or some pattern, I shouldn't worry right? Just trying to prepare myself as I've had more annoying aches this pregnancy than last.


----------



## phineas

Hey girls got my 32 week scan... Baby's a stunner if I do say so ;) got everything checked, heart, brain, kidneys, bladder and everything perfect. Cord flow is bang on, placenta is top front which is brill (was low at my 22 weeks scan!) baby's head down facing in which I knew, and he's roughly 4lb5 which I'm happy with! He was bang on size for my dates! 
She was really good with DS showing him how baby loved sucking his hands! 

And I got one potty look which was def 3 lines BUT cause he's faced in could it have been his bum? So although I say them 3 lines were girly, we're team yellow so couldn't get it confirmed/denyed! 

I told her how I feel like a vibrating on my cervix, and she said she's only ever heard people close to labour say that so could she do an internal which I said course! So cervix long and closed, so she just told me to tell dr at my next visit to maybe swab for infection! 

So relieved :) 

As for the cramps and hunger I caught up... Haven't stopped eating to day I'm so hungry! I got cramps too this morning that made me go oh Shyt! But they weren't in waves just like a constant one! 

How's everyone doing? Hope the cramps ease so we can all sleep to night :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Yayy! told you everything would be good :)


----------



## 1eighty

Those initial BHs I had that felt like I was needing the loo after a bad curry? It was only AFTER we had safely landed that my mum said "yeah, that's how my labour felt with your little brother..." holeeeeeeeee crap. The BHs have changed now, no more feeling like I need to run to the loo, in fact unless they happen within an hour or so of my RLT I barely feel them. I poke zee bump every now and then, just to see how he's doing, and sometimes it feels rock solid (BH) but it's rare these days that I feel them.

As for the cold, it's slowly winding down but I'm still irritable as hell (typically characterised by the slow and steady utterance of the following words: "I. WANT. TO. THROW. THINGS.")

:shrug:


----------



## MommaBarry

Bookity said:


> All this talk of menstrual cramping... I would be scared if that happened to me! That's what my labor felt like the whole time. And I didn't really have any pregnancy aches (other than sore feet) to complain about before I went into labor. If I got crampy feelings now I would freak! I guess if they don't come in waves or some pattern, I shouldn't worry right? Just trying to prepare myself as I've had more annoying aches this pregnancy than last.

Mine are not coming in any pattern, the only reason I am not freaking!! I will have two or three really good ones in a row and then nothing but achey.

WTB so happy to hear they gave you a bit of a break!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the good scan/checkup, phineas!

I had some really good time last night with my two natural childbirth educators/doulas, to the point where I made it back home at like 11:30 at night. :lol:

Other than that, I barely got any sleep, so I feel like a bucket of shit today, really. Ugh.


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww yaaaay Phin :) 

The braxton hicks this time have been awful! They're so crampy and sometimes feel like real contractions but then they just stop :shrug:


----------



## phineas

My 5 I clock start this morning has now made me crash now! Am away for the weekend starting to Morro but wow dunno if I'm gonna be able to get my stuff ready tonight! I sorted the house and did washing but think I'll pack my bags tomorro! 

1eighty yay for ur cold finally going! 

Jaz glad u had fun last night


----------



## SarahDiener

1eighty said:


> Those initial BHs I had that felt like I was needing the loo after a bad curry? It was only AFTER we had safely landed that my mum said "yeah, that's how my labour felt with your little brother..." holeeeeeeeee crap. The BHs have changed now, no more feeling like I need to run to the loo, in fact unless they happen within an hour or so of my RLT I barely feel them. I poke zee bump every now and then, just to see how he's doing, and sometimes it feels rock solid (BH) but it's rare these days that I feel them.


This is how I feel atm. Like stomach cramps :(. Walking and painkillers seemed to help a bit, so I guess I'm having BH (Or gas/stomach problems!).


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww where you going Phin??


----------



## phineas

Just down to my home town Charlie its my sis' wedding fri, and I'm staying the weekend in the hotel (courtesy of my mammy lol)! Looking forward to it, she's with my bil over 10 years so it's bout time they did it! 

My poor mammys house is stomping ground for us all fri morn so I can see someone's head going flying lol but hopefully well all make it on time! 
Glad she's not having bridesmaids tho cause I feel massive in a maxi dress never mind a bridesmaids one lol 

So I need clothes for DS and I and change of clothes for oh too!... I'll do them tomorro lol my beds calling me! 


Eek girls it's full moon this weekend supposably... Hold on to ur babies/waters!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahhh yeah I remember you saying your mum/sister/someone said it would be just like you to steal your sister's thunder :haha: .... that was you wasn't it? Haaaaaave a nice time :)

Yeah 29th September is the full moon and apparently, if you're ready to go it's two days before and up to two days after you're more likely to pop. Wonder if that's why more of us are having more painful BHs??


----------



## Bookity

phineas said:


> Eek girls it's full moon this weekend supposably... Hold on to ur babies/waters!

Don't think I have to worry about this full moon *fingers crossed*, but the next one...

Anyone know if there was a full moon around August 4/5th 2011? I guess that could explain DD coming early, lol.


----------



## Jazavac

All I notice when the full moon approaches is horrible insomnia. Ick.

The baby, I hope, won't go anywhere until his due date.


----------



## Jazavac

Bookity said:


> phineas said:
> 
> 
> Eek girls it's full moon this weekend supposably... Hold on to ur babies/waters!
> 
> Don't think I have to worry about this full moon *fingers crossed*, but the next one...
> 
> Anyone know if there was a full moon around August 4/5th 2011? I guess that could explain DD coming early, lol.Click to expand...

Close, but not quite: https://www.fullmoon.info/en/fullmoon-calendar/2011.html


----------



## Bookity

Jazavac said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phineas said:
> 
> 
> Eek girls it's full moon this weekend supposably... Hold on to ur babies/waters!
> 
> Don't think I have to worry about this full moon *fingers crossed*, but the next one...
> 
> Anyone know if there was a full moon around August 4/5th 2011? I guess that could explain DD coming early, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Close, but not quite: https://www.fullmoon.info/en/fullmoon-calendar/2011.htmlClick to expand...

Yeah, I googled it right after I wrote that. ;)


----------



## phineas

Yup that's me Charlie lol oh I'll try :) 

Glad I got my cervix checked now after hearing it's a full moon lol 

Wonder if any of us will go! When's the next full moon does anyone know?


----------



## MommaBarry

Its around October 29th lol Halloween babies all around!!! :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, I'll be term by then. I would love a baby around that time! ;)


----------



## phineas

Oooohh interesting! Maybe well all go then and get a nice early nov pressie :) 

Interesting theory on the bh too charlie prob summat in that too!


----------



## MommaBarry

Me too Bookity. But my mother is set that my DD will arrive with a date that has a 7 in it. Creepy thing is she was right about my sons due date exactly and it was before term. She predicted the 8th, so when I went into labor on the 7th I was hell bent to have him out before mid-night to prove her wrong :nope: he didnt come until the next morning around 10 so she got her bragging rights for predicting that one lol.

So if she's right again and it has a 7, im thinking either the 17th (still to early at 35+5 but right around my sons time) or the 27th which would be fine by me at 37+1 !! :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bookity said:


> phineas said:
> 
> 
> Eek girls it's full moon this weekend supposably... Hold on to ur babies/waters!
> 
> Don't think I have to worry about this full moon *fingers crossed*, but the next one...
> 
> Anyone know if there was a full moon around August 4/5th 2011? I guess that could explain DD coming early, lol.Click to expand...

:haha: I wish there was! Then maybe my son would have been born on his due date (5th August) ... however, when checking the 2011 chart - it was the 13th and he came two days before - exactly what the full moon theory says 2 days before, the day of and up to two days after ... hmmm ! Maybe She will be a halloween baby like I keep saying :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

MommaBarry said:


> Me too Bookity. But my mother is set that my DD will arrive with a date that has a 7 in it. Creepy thing is she was right about my sons due date exactly and it was before term. She predicted the 8th, so when I went into labor on the 7th I was hell bent to have him out before mid-night to prove her wrong :nope: he didnt come until the next morning around 10 so she got her bragging rights for predicting that one lol.
> 
> So if she's right again and it has a 7, im thinking either the 17th (still to early at 35+5 but right around my sons time) or the 27th which would be fine by me at 37+1 !! :thumbup:

Wow!! How spooky is that! 

When your son was born early did he have any time in NICU or was he okay? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## sharonfruit

Phineas are you from the North East by any chance? I think I can read your accent :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

CharlieKeys said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> Me too Bookity. But my mother is set that my DD will arrive with a date that has a 7 in it. Creepy thing is she was right about my sons due date exactly and it was before term. She predicted the 8th, so when I went into labor on the 7th I was hell bent to have him out before mid-night to prove her wrong :nope: he didnt come until the next morning around 10 so she got her bragging rights for predicting that one lol.
> 
> So if she's right again and it has a 7, im thinking either the 17th (still to early at 35+5 but right around my sons time) or the 27th which would be fine by me at 37+1 !! :thumbup:
> 
> Wow!! How spooky is that!
> 
> When your son was born early did he have any time in NICU or was he okay? (if you don't mind me asking)Click to expand...

I dont mind at all!

He was a healthy 7lbs 2oz. No NICU time at all. The only issue he had was a little jaundice, but that's "normal" with full term babies too. I couldn't imagine how big he would have been had he went the entire 40.....I shutter to think of it lol.


----------



## Bookity

MommaBarry said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> Me too Bookity. But my mother is set that my DD will arrive with a date that has a 7 in it. Creepy thing is she was right about my sons due date exactly and it was before term. She predicted the 8th, so when I went into labor on the 7th I was hell bent to have him out before mid-night to prove her wrong :nope: he didnt come until the next morning around 10 so she got her bragging rights for predicting that one lol.
> 
> So if she's right again and it has a 7, im thinking either the 17th (still to early at 35+5 but right around my sons time) or the 27th which would be fine by me at 37+1 !! :thumbup:
> 
> Wow!! How spooky is that!
> 
> When your son was born early did he have any time in NICU or was he okay? (if you don't mind me asking)Click to expand...
> 
> I dont mind at all!
> 
> He was a healthy 7lbs 2oz. No NICU time at all. The only issue he had was a little jaundice, but that's "normal" with full term babies too. I couldn't imagine how big he would have been had he went the entire 40.....I shutter to think of it lol.Click to expand...

Mine was the same way. DD was 6 lbs 15 oz, and I shudder to think what she would have been at 40 weeks. No NICU and just some jaundice, which I think they called a "normal abnormal", as in it can happen to full term babies too. For a while I kept going back and forth wondering if my due date could have been wrong. I had a faint positive the cycle before, but definitely experienced a weeks heavy bleeding starting the day after. Also my early scan at 8 weeks definitely showed an 8 week baby and not a 12 weeker. The difference would have been clear then.


----------



## phineas

Sharon I'm from the south east of Ireland lol but I do right as I speak lol all my friends know its me in my messages before they check the name too lol 

Momma be cool to see if ur mams right again! 
That's really good to hear girls that ur babies didn't need nicu! DS was 41+3 days and he had a touch of jaundice so def a 'normal' thing!


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's good they were both born perfectly healthy at 35+ weeks! :)

The closer we get the more excited i get about the 'This is it' posts!!! ahhh!! :) lol


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya peeps! you all ok? :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

35 weeks today :) Going to the hospital to pre register this afternoon and going to take a look round babies r us just to see if there is anything we still want/need 


35 weeks and 35 days left! haha!


----------



## Beankeeper

I think I'll prob end up going overdue, although its exciting to know that something *could* happen earlier. I'd kinda love to have a hallowe'en baba though.


----------



## SarahDiener

I know, I keep thinking I'll have my baby between 2 weeks and 7 weeks from now... Such a huge gap!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Sarah your so close!!!

I have between 3 and 5 weeks!! Ahhhh!!!!! So I guess if she could come at 4 weeks that would be a happy medium lol.

It's so close it seems unreal!!!

EDIT: to make it seem even more unreal....... I have 21-35 days!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Aaaaaaaaa, 35 weeks! That'll put me into some, uhm, major panic mode, when I get there. I'll be turning 33 tomorrow. Also freaking scary.


----------



## Bookity

I only just got to 32 yesterday... I feel so far behind most of you (even though I'm really not)

Baby is pretty quiet today. I've had a couple small movements and a couple big ones, but not what I usually get from her. I hate quiet days. I feel what I think is her bottom poking out all the time, usually if I put a little pressure on it I can get her to move around like crazy, today I do it and nothing. :(

I don't want to get worked up. She has still moved a little bit... Just makes me think of a couple days before I went into labor with DD. I felt little/no movement for a few hours and when she started moving again it was in a different place. The labor happened two days later. Wonder if Vanessa is getting into position?

Feeling lots of tightening today too. Must be BH.


----------



## SarahDiener

Ooo, maybe you're going to beat us all then, bookity 

Pre-registered today, totally easy, midwife was nice and spoke lots of english to me :) Don't need baby clothes for the stay, so I guess I'll be packing up my hospital bag tomorrow :) Omggg what am I going to put in there for her take home outfit?!


----------



## SarahDiener

Phineas, how much RLT would I take if it's the tea and not the capsules?


----------



## MedievalGrad

Went to the doctor's office yesterday and I had gained 6 POUNDS in 2 weeks. Yikes! The doctor didn't seem too worried (there was a month when I didn't gain any weight for example) but said I should probably not gain 3 pounds every week from here on out. Up to almost 25 pound weight gain total. I was a LITTLE freaked out because I honestly don't know what I did all that differently the last two weeks except a long weekend at the MIL's where we ate all kinds of good stuff we don't normally. 

Went to Home Depot today with the SO and we are going to paint the baby's room after he gets back from getting his car fixed at the garage. 

The car seat is installed in my car (need to doublecheck with the Fire Department that it's correct though), so I need to settle on a crib and changing table and start washing baby clothes.

AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII can't believe I'm 33 weeks!!


----------



## Bookity

I really hope not Sarah! This little one needs at least another month to bake as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CharlieKeys

WOW 35 weeks!!! Not looooong SD!!!! :) 

I finally got into the 30s today :) 39 days until my due date .. but if we count to full term (37 weeks) it's only 18 days away :shock:


----------



## Mrs.326

Looks like the full moon for November is on my due date (28th). Maybe he'll come when he's supposed to and I won't have to be induced! (my doctor will only let me go over my due date by 7 days. anything after that she induces)


----------



## Bookity

Ah, more movement now after I've eaten my lunch. Definitely not in the same place anymore though.


----------



## Jazavac

We have active and slow/quiet days. Today's one of the quiet ones, there really isn't all that much going on at the hippo-place.

I need to go get the carseat installed one of these days. Apparently I have to schedule an appointment first.

And the preregistration needs to be done, too. Even though I keep being told that it's useless. Once you're admitted, they ask all the same questions all over again, anyway.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Mrs.326 said:


> Looks like the full moon for November is on my due date (28th). Maybe he'll come when he's supposed to and I won't have to be induced! (my doctor will only let me go over my due date by 7 days. anything after that she induces)

I get induced after 7 days over as well here. No particular reason other than increase in complications. As scared as I was of induction, I think I'll be wanting baby out and worrying about complications at that point anyhow, so there ya go. 

Man, thought I'd end up going over, but after my midwife said that all of the million contractions, even painful ones, I've been having have done nothing to progress my cervix, it looks like I might be in it for the long haul here. :dohh: It's good and bad I guess. I think I'll do like my mom, though, and force myself a long day's walk at 37 weeks in hopes of labor. Worked for her, least I can do. I can always sleep all day at 37w1 if all I've done is fatigue myself and hurt my feet. lol! 

First day home from work with OH and it took literally an hour of time together until it became a (albeit tame) fight. I told him I was going to sleep and I did. And he's come in several times to tell me he loves me, etc, but I've shrugged him off and told him I'm upset with him and don't want his company. I know he's stressed, but I absolutely refuse to deal with him if it's going to be stressful for me, too. We can spend our time in different rooms if that's the case! :wacko:


----------



## destynibaby

How likely is it for baby to turn after 34 weeks? he is head down and has been that way for months. I just got a feeling hes gonna be a little brat and turn at the last minute and end up breech.


----------



## Bookity

I know babies who are breech can turn even up to the last minute, so I suppose it would go for the other way around too. Though I think that might be less likely since the head is the heaviest part and supposedly head down is the most comfortable position for babies??

Hope he stays where he's at destyni!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

My feelings were a bit hurt by my DH today, too. I asked the dr about perhaps delivering at 33 weeks as it is an important but sad day for my family. Dr said we could opt for aminos to check the girls' lungs and possibly deliver then, but I don't want to do anything invasive. 

DH thought and acted as if I was going to have a fit if it didn't happen that day, and I was so hurt that he thought I would put my "wants" over the needs of our girls. I told him gently, but in no uncertain terms that thinking that of me is horrible and unfair, especially as I've literally sacrificed every aspect of my life for these girls. I've been here over two months and know I'm sacrificing my job as well. Oy vey. 

DH is very sweet and said he is sorry, it just gets my goat how he thinks I'm selfish when I've done nothing but think of these girls AND his ease of life even from here. Ah well. Rant done.


----------



## phineas

WTB ur aloud want to feel 'normal' again, spec if they will be ok and the date is important to u. The dr wouldn't agree to do it unless they r going to be ok! Think men forget the lil things they go thru are actually 99% of the time helped from our side! Well done for putting him in place tho!

Oh so good on u for not rising to the bait! Better to sleep than fight! Ull feel even a bit better! Think there will be a lotta walking done near the end for a lot of us!

Destyni is there chance baby could of rotated round? Bump was facing out and I had a quiet day and then kicks changed and yup he has turned in now! I hope he's still head down for u! 

Sarah normally ppl start it at one tea a day from 32 weeks increasing by one tea each week until ur up to 6 teas a day! So ur 35 aren't u? I'd start on 2 and increase by one tea each week but that's ur choice which u do! 

I'm finally all checked into the hotel am so exhausted, it's been a long day helping my family! Waiting on DS to fall sleep then I'll start my preening stage lol missing oh in the bed ha suppose its good tho that I've 6 pillows for company lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

WTB, sorry to hear OH said that. He's probably worried about the babies is all. My OH says stupid things, too, trust me! Hopefully you'll even carry 'til then, really, with triplets you're already doing good!

Phin, yeah, agreed. It was good and he has apologized after I asked later if it was necessary, and if he was letting stress get the best of him. We've since gone out to the farmer's market and got a few things and prepared some lamb sausage together, so the day has looked up. :)


----------



## 1eighty

Bwa ha ha ha ha! You girls are not safe, just figured out how to get here and post from my mobile!

I get sad hearing about how people have rough times with their other halves, because it is such a special time for both of you and I just wish that those troublesome males would at least try and empathise instead of being all up their own arses about shit.

Nearly midnight, must get some sleep... Though between wiggly baby, heartburn, hip pain and random back ache, I'll be very lucky to do so.

Night, all :)


----------



## phineas

Good on ye oh so!

1eighty I agree! I've felt like such a bitch fighting with oh during this preg cause the man couldn't do more for me! Suppose its an improvement that i know it's me/preg and neither of us take the fights to heart (well after them lol during I think the world will end!) lol 
Well done for locating this on ur fone... Now ull surely be addicted lol 

I should really be asleep but hotel bed is over rated... It's so hard! I keep stiffing up! Just went and spent like an hour de fuzzing myself... Must of cut my neither region a bit cause all of a sudden I destroyed the towel! Got a bit paniced it was my cervix, but after some investigating I've decided it's a cut! Phew!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Phin you crack me up!! You are a braver woman than I, tackling grooming of the nether bits!

I love how you phrased it...end of the world during a spat. :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Ohhh, that would have given me a fright to suddenly have a whole lot of blood down there!!


----------



## phineas

WTB had ta be done lol it's been like 2 maybe 3 weeks... Good job I brought 2 razors ;) lol 

Ohhhh believe me with the way I cry at the time I really do think the worlds ended lol hate hate hate me and him fighting! It's no fun lol 

Sarah I did get freaked took me ages to clarify it wasn't from there, cause every time I checked I'd touch the blood so it still looked like it was from there! I events put a pad on and just tried forget bout it!


----------



## SarahDiener

Tackling the bush is not for the faint hearted!


----------



## whatwillbex

35 weeks eeeeeeeeeeeek!! excited, I think soooo......:happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay Whatwill :happydance:

34 weeks today for me :happydance:

Doctors appointment this morning as well.. woohoo!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yay for milestones! Every week is appears insurmountable, but they pass and baby gets one week closer each time. :) I still can't believe it could be up to 7 more weeks of pregnancy, though. I feel like them having checked my cervix and it being closed and thick has made me feel a little down. I know, it's not abnormal, I just thought with all those contractions maybe I'd progressed a little, but nope. She said she could also feel baby's head in there but could push it up with her hand so I guess that's not really engaged, either. I want progress!! 

Hope you ladies have nice days planned. I've absolutely GOT to get some work done today. I cannot sleep the day away like yesterday. I can do it, I can do it, I can do it!


----------



## 1eighty

33 weeks for me, unless you're my midwife (in which case, it's 31w 6d).

BUMP!
 



Attached Files:







compare.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations whatwillbex and MommaB! Lovely bump 180. Really looking good ladies!


----------



## Jazavac

Nice bump!!

Congrats on all the new milestones.

33 weeks for us today. I was freaking out earlier today (as well as last night) thinking we'd be 34. Yes. That one week does make a huge difference. And there's some false alarm on Facebook with my picture and weeks, but I can't really go ahead and edit it right now. Too lazy. :lol:


----------



## Mrs.326

Great bump, 1eighty!! :)

And all the milestones are so exciting! 

As for tackling the grooming... I try to get to it once a week. Remember before pregnancy when people used to celebrate "Sunday Funday", now my Sundays have turned into "Sunday Shave-day" :haha: I have to admit, it's not quite as much fun... 

I have another doctors appointment today, though I expect it to be just as uneventful as the others, LOL! They'll get exciting when I start dialating and we get closer to labor!


----------



## SarahDiener

My doctor appointments are normally "how are you?" "Good!"..... And then I get a position check and swab... I kind of wish I had more things to say :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey Ladies, 

Hope you are all well. 
I haven't been on here much lately as I've been having the worst nights sleep and just generally been feeling worn down so thought i would have a good few days rest. Feeling much better now though :) 

Feeling a little annoyed at myself at myself over something silly though. I ordered a moses basket mattress on Amazon, without measuring the basket. I measured the basket once the mattress had been ordered and dispatched to realise it will be too big for my basket :( So now i'm waiting for it to arrive, just to send back. :doh: 

xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Sorry to hear you've been feeling down, Lucy. Great to hear things are taking an upturn, though :) And don't feel bad about the mattress... I've done plenty stupid things while pregnant and have had to return a few things myself!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Oh, tell me about it with the stupid stuff already. on Wednesday I attended a class at the law school. Then left my book in the bathroom after the class and realized it when I got to my car. I decided I'd drive to get some breakfast and then come back for it. Found metered parking and said to myself "yay, I have change this is convenient". Well, between that thought and exiting the car I forgot about the meter and came back from breakfast to a parking ticket. DOH!!! ... I proceeded to retrieve the book and drive to my lab, but now I was so late all the spaces were taken. I nearly broke down crying. I went home for a 2 hour sejour before attempting to leave the house again. :/


----------



## SarahDiener

Awww:( I guess Baby brain strikes again!


----------



## 1eighty

Went upstairs to organise baby clothes (by size and type), forgot my phone. Spent at LEAST 5 minute trying to get up off my arse to get back downstairs after I'd finished. Imagine a turtle stranded on its back.

"This is why you have a phone", he says. Grrr.

Oh, and he didn't get the job :( it was down to him and the other guy and it was so so so close :( He's quite upset.


----------



## SarahDiener

That sucks about the job :( 

I couldn't help but laugh at the turtle though


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry he didn't get the job hun :hugs: 

I must admit I giggled at the turtle part too xx


----------



## Jazavac

Bah about the job. :(

I guess my brain is so someplace else that I don't even get to memorize the stupid things I do.

My left ovary hurts today, it's kind of similar to stabbing pain that, every once in a while, would happen during my period. Nothing else is going on, at all. 

Should I be worried?


----------



## SarahDiener

I sometimes get a stabbing pain, I think it's the baby kicking something. It does feel like what I used to sometimes get with my period. But I think our ovaries are much higher now, I think they move up with the growing uterus. 
I'm not worried, but then, maybe I should be???


----------



## Jazavac

I have no idea where my ovaries really are at the moment... this is just where I used to have them? :lol:


----------



## Coleey

It might be just because of your LO's position. I think your ovaries and all of your other bits are pushed up xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I asked a nurse about that and she wasn't definite but thought the ovaries stayed in about the same spot as before. I keep imagining them as ears on a balloon puppy head that is inflating and so I keep thinking my ovaries are hanging out with my lungs. :rofl:


----------



## Coleey

WTBmyBFP said:


> I asked a nurse about that and she wasn't definite but thought the ovaries stayed in about the same spot as before. I keep imagining them as ears on a balloon puppy head that is inflating and so I keep thinking my ovaries are hanging out with my lungs. :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

A fancy anatomy site says they actually do move up a bit with the stretching of the uterus and that after the first pregnancy they do NOT return to their original position. Interesting.


----------



## Jazavac

But when I think about it, with your triplets... who knows what's going on in there, right? Things must be a bit crowded. :lol:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahahahhaa. Yeah. My poor insides. My girlie bits will certainly never be the same. I think the next time I get cramps from running I'm going to grasp just under my ribs and shout: "oooouuuugh!!!!! My ovaries!!!!"


----------



## Coleey

Haha! So I already had saggy ovaries after my son's pregnancy. Nice! :rofl: xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Dooooo yooooour ovaries hang low? Do they wiggle to and fro? Can you tie them in a knot? Can you tie them in a bow? Can you throw them over your shoulder like a continental soldier? Dooooo yooooour ovaries hang low??


This is supposed to be "do your ears hang low" but my dad sang "do your BBs hang low" to my mom after BFing three kids. Fun fun!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I love the running cramps & the song!! :haha: Too funny!!!!


----------



## phineas

Hey girls 

1eighty sorry bout the job for ur oh! 

WTB mental images of our ovaries hanging out in weird spots now lol

I'm truly spent! Took my nephew up to bed at the wedding so I could lie down for an hour, I'm exhausted! My feet r ballooned up and my back is sore! Lol thanks preg! I also lost some of my plug earlier... Jelly like is right! Eww lol 

Had a lovely day at the wedding dinner was stunning and sis looked lovely!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: WTB!!!! 

Phin ... did you blind shave lol? I always blind shave now - the belly gets in the way and won't move! Though, I told OH there's no point doing it now until I go into labour lol. Glad you had a lovely day at the wedding :) Didn't steal your sister's thunder then? ;) 

Can't remember anyone elses posts :dohh: Memory of a goldfish :(


----------



## MrsBertie

Not even gonna bother trying to catch up on what has been happening in the last week (since I haven't been on here in that long and it looks like theres about 1000 posts)! However I would like to say that I have now started my leave :happydance:


----------



## MedievalGrad

In re: the sharp, stabbing pain. Could be lower ligament pain. I got that every now and again, especially in the mornings. It's low and either on my right or left side.

I asked my doctor about stretch marks this week (mine haven't appeared yet) and she said, "You can do all you want, but it comes down to heredity. If your mom got them, you probably will, too."

This is me at the doctor's appointment on Wednesday. 33 weeks! And there's another picture of me and SO riding in a Jeep at his parents' house at almost 32 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







photo(14).jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 4









Jeep.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MommaBarry

MAD MAD MAD!!!!!!!

So OH's boss came into today and was asking about how I was doing. He kinda lied and told him I was already dialated to a 2 and was a matter of weeks before LO is here. His boss asks him if he will go to Tulsa, 6 hours away next week for a conference, otherwise the company was done. Bullshit im sure and he said YES :growlmad:

Way to stand your ground OH!!! We had agreed that no more traveling was to take place after the 1st of October since it would be to close. I informed him if something was to happen next week, I am not calling him and he will miss it. Only for the fact I do not want him driving like a bat out of hell to get back here and something happening to him leaving me a single mom.


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh MommaB, I'm sorry! I would be mad too, seems like his boss is trying to test him somehow. Surely there is someone else that can go? :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

So sorry MommaB, I'd also be livid!!


----------



## MedievalGrad

His boss sounds like a real jerk! I hope it works out and your hubby doesn't have to go.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Well, OH's friend (ex-dating/f-buddy) whom he keeps in close contact with and who drives me a little crazy with all the text messages she sends him (some of you remember, the one who doesn't pump her own gas) has sent us a giant box, like 2 sq feet, FULL of brand new baby clothes. Ahh! It was really very nice of her to do that, but at the same time I had literally just asked him the night before to stop with all the text messages it was driving me crazy. 

I am torn. I really think it's nice she bought things for our baby, but at the same time I don't want it to equal even more texting I have to deal with with them in the future. I just got him to admit it was perfectly normal for me to be upset about the texting all the time as they used to sleep together and she's single, etc. He said he understood that and was great about it (which was unexpected as he's usually very defensive about his freedom). I just hope she gets into a real relationship at some point so this can be less awkward, at least for me. :/


----------



## MommaBarry

Beankeeper said:


> Oh MommaB, I'm sorry! I would be mad too, seems like his boss is trying to test him somehow. Surely there is someone else that can go? :hugs:

They sent the other guys to Arkansas (8 hours away) last week, for 2 MONTHS!!!! So the only people at the yard that are working are my OH, and the guy that is f***ing the bosses daughter and got her knocked up (there baby is 5 months old) So you know he wasnt going to send him!!

It does seem like a test, but at what cost? Him missing the birth of his first child? For what? Not enough money to cover the bills. Not worth it. He keeps saying he needs to find another job, but yet takes no steps to find one. He acts like one will just fall into his lap. Then again, with them always sending him out of town it does make it hard.

Ahhh, sorry for ranting. I just really really need him home :nope:


----------



## MedievalGrad

How long would he have to be gone for?


----------



## MommaBarry

They said just a week. But they also told him when he left town just a few weeks ago he would only be out of town for 3 days and it turned into 7. They also said he would not have to travel after the 1st and Monday is the first. They have had him leaving every other week for the last 2 months now.


----------



## Bookity

Momma that is terrible! Why can't the f'ing boss go on this conference?!

I hope that baby stays put until he gets back. And I hope he starts really looking for another job soon. He sure is compromising a lot to keep this job!

WTB, that ovary song/comment made me laugh out loud! Awesome.


----------



## destynibaby

I remember when I was about 5 weeks pregnant... now i have like 5 weeks left. Where has the time gone? im not ready. IM NOT READY!!!!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

:hugs: me neither


----------



## Jazavac

I am so not ready yet, really.

Our little guy is totally up to hurting me tonight. He's tossing and turning and trying to get out of my belly... through my belly. On the right side, maybe like 10 centimeters above my bellybutton, I had some weird part of his body sticking out for a while. It was kind of sharp. Hm. What on earth? Knee? :lol:


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm not ready either!! AHHH. And I'm pretty sore the LO changed positions last night :/ I hope she's back to head down by now!! I could tell because she did shift and then the hiccups were on my side instead of down low :dohh:.

It is really nice she bought that gift Oh_so. Remember they did break up, they probably have no interest in each other apart from being friends. But you're right, it'll be nice if she does get into another relationship!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha I was just saying to my DH how It's like I have rock hard abs because my belly is so hard . He started laughing and looking sheepish and then said "so, after the baby, is it going to be like all... like saggy?", for some reason he thought that was the most hilarious thing he had heard :dohh:!


----------



## Jazavac

I keep hearing things similar to that all the time. So my response, usually, ends up being along the lines of: Yeah, whatever, you did this to me. :lol:

I had my first leg cramp last night, but I deserved it. That's what happens when you forget your prenatals for one whole week. :blush: It wasn't a big deal, though and I can barely feel anything now. Yoga will fix it in an hour.


----------



## SarahDiener

Even the little ones arent really nice :(


----------



## MedievalGrad

I'm not ready, either, and going to be TERRIFIED next week when I turn 34 weeks!!! I keep thinking I still have about 1.5 months (hopefully) before the baby is born.

The baby room is only half painted, and I've just started washing baby clothes. We still haven't gotten to the store to pick out a crib or changing table yet. Name is not finalized, either! Eeep!


----------



## SarahDiener

On monday I have exactly 1 month till my due... O_O


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
WTB - that song really cracks me up!! 
MommaB - your OH's boss is being really unfair. Can't he go?? 

I just can't believe that I'm already 35 weeks today!! I, too, remember when I was 5 weeks pregnant and doing tests just about every day just to double check that I really was pregnant!! 
2 more weeks of work before I start my maternity leave! 2 weeks and counting!! Bring it on!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I know, I can't believe I've got approximately 5 weeks left of pregnancy. I am so excited to see my little boy. Every day I think to myself, at some point, maybe this is labor. I've had so many discomforts and contractions that I always wonder. It's actually quite exciting each time I think of it. As he moves around in my belly I still wonder if he will come out today. I know it's not likely, but with each passing week it becomes more likely. yay!! 

I really must get our bags packed!! After that and this large amount of laundry I'm pretty well ready for him to come. Now, the longer he waits the more work my boss gets out of me... but I still hope he comes earlier! :D


----------



## MedievalGrad

Oh, my god, my bags aren't packed, either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Just about finished packing our bags and doing the laundry. Just need to put up the pics and curtains - but still need to buy the curtain rails (tomorrows job). Then to clear the ladder and boxes out of the room and finish putting the rocking chair together - then she is welcome to arrive!!! 

Ditto to the boss handing over more and more work!! 
This week alone I have sooo much to do - policies to write, a class to teach, files to set up, events to organise, meetings, staff meeting to organise and run, schemes of work to sort out, oh and soo much more!! I just hope she doesn't ask me to do more!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mommab - I'd be so pissed off as well! Why did he say yes?! :( 

Our bag is half packed - just waiting on her bag to arrive and hten I can sort it out into baby's bag and my bag ... realised I couldn't fit everything into just one bag lol


----------



## 1eighty

We're waiting on picking up a few more bits and bobs from my BFF, then I'll start with the laundry. TINY CLOTHES!!!

And *then* I'll be able to pack a hospital bag :p


----------



## Lucyjo81

I've still got a few bits to do. My travel system isn't arriving until next week, her cot should be delivered 25th October, then it needs to be put together. I've still got a few clothes to wash and a couple more things to buy but then that's it really :) 

So glad i don't have much left to do as im really starting to struggle now. I've stayed in my pjs all day as i almost passed out at lunch time and felt like i couldn't breathe. Im thinking its because she is still quite high up, pushing everything together. 

Does anyone know when your bump is supposed to drop? I hope it's soon!! 

Xx


----------



## skweek35

I have been told that babies start to engage anywhere from 36 weeks. So bump should start dropping from then.


----------



## Bookity

Still trying to figure out a middle name for Vanessa. I don't remember if I've posted the options before to you gals...

Mila
Mia
Mira

My husband isn't very fond of them (closest one for him to liking is probably Mira). Today I thought of another possibility.

Gwyneth (or maybe Gwenyth)

WDYT??


----------



## Jazavac

Mia is mom mom's name. Mira and Mila are (also) very common in Croatia. Mira more for older ladies (I mean, it was popular back in the day) and Mila is getting a new kick these days. 

We have no middle name for our little guy as of yet. Like, none.

And I really need to pack that hospital stuff, now that I have it all, more or less. I bought a pack (6+2 free) panties at Walmart today, some whatever Hanes crap (is that even the right brand name?) for cheap because, well, I don't want my own good underwear ruined with the giant pads and all other stuff that will fall out of me... haha.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Bookity said:


> Still trying to figure out a middle name for Vanessa. I don't remember if I've posted the options before to you gals...
> 
> Mila
> Mia
> Mira
> 
> My husband isn't very fond of them (closest one for him to liking is probably Mira). Today I thought of another possibility.
> 
> Gwyneth (or maybe Gwenyth)
> 
> WDYT??

Dunno, but for flow I'd probably choose a 1-syllable middle name to complement the 3-syllable first name. I'm not going to randomly throw others out there, though... try a few and see how it fits for you. :)


----------



## Bookity

Thanks, I felt the same way about my daughter's name (Michaela) and she ended up with a 2 syllable middle name (Anya) and it seems to just fit her now.

I honestly can't think of any one syllable names that I love. I totally get that the "flow" seems better with a one syllable name.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Names are hard. It's very much person-by-person. I can't believe we're naming my son Eamon (or Ayman)... I mean, it's nice enough and it's OH's uncle, but it's weird that it's been chosen already and that this baby will have that name all his life. I can't quite grasp it, for any name, really. I still liked Zain, but I was too nice and gave OH free reign and now he's told his whole family and says his uncle would be insulted if we changed it, etc, so I guess that's that. I think babies grow into their names in any case. I'm sure whatever you name her will ultimately "fit". :o) 

A few one-syllable names that I found quickly: 

eve
claire
jade
gwen

But, I can understand being attached to particular names already. If I were to choose from your list I'd choose 'mila'. :)


----------



## Bookity

Names are so hard. Especially when it comes to finding one my husband likes. Jade and Claire got nix'd by him a long time ago unfortunately. I like them both though.

He says the middle name is totally up to me. Technically I guess it could be whatever I want, but I don't want to choose something he absolutely doesn't like.


----------



## Jazavac

We just have no ideas for the kiddo's middle name, at all. I'm against picking one that honors _any_ family members, though.


----------



## Bookity

I don't want any family names either. So the "go to" middle names like Fay, Ann, and Rose are already out for me!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ahaha! If we tried to find an Arabic name not in OH's family we'd be at it for a looooong while. He has 8 uncles, just as a sampling. Now consider all the aunts as well, and the cousins that have come from those families. Not to mention previous generations. I can't imagine having so many living relatives. Amazing!!


----------



## SarahDiener

The middle name was picked ages ago for our Little one (since I was a kid actually ). It'll be my middle name, which is my mum's and grandmother's name too


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: all my 3 have family links ...

Stephen Edward - OH and FIL are called Stephen (steve) and Edward is after my Stepdad.
Henry Jack - OH's grandad is called Henry (though didn't learn this until after he was named haha!), and Jack is my mum's dad who I never got to meet and my 'uncle' Jack (my Nan's very close friend) who was a big part in my life.
Phoebe Anne - Just the Anne this time is both our mum's middle name (well it's Ann but I think it looks prettier with an 'e') 

Urm...... bookity, I'm not sure which one goes ... though I did a google and these came up - hope you don't mind? :flower:

Vanessa Jade
Vanessa Claire
Vanessa Leigh
Vanessa Mae
Vanessa Lynn
Vanessa Faith
Vanessa Grace

There's just a few that google came up with lol :)


----------



## skweek35

We have decided to wait until she is born to decide on her name. We do however have a few names that we have been throwing round ... 

first names - Annabelle, Joanna, Cathrine(Family name on both sides), Danica 
Second names - Freya, Emma, Carys, 

My favourite would have to be Danica Carys, but as I said the final decision will be made when she is born.


----------



## SarahDiener

we're deciding between Lily, Lucy, Elizabeth and Holly, middle name Margaret, last name Diener (think Deener).


----------



## Beankeeper

I think I prefer Mila or Mira to Mia, just think it flows better when said out loud. My (Croatian) friend has a daughter called Mila, I think it's so sweet!

If this LO is a boy then middle name will defo be Peter- it's my dad's & his dad's first name & DH is keen on the idea of honouring his dad, but it's handy that they're both called that! So it's likely to be Reuben Peter or Daniel Peter for a boy (although we may still change our mind!).

For a girl we'll probably call her Lily, as I've loved that name since I was in my teens & it was my dad's Mum's name (who I never met), so most likely Lily Beatrice or Lily Elspeth. If she really doesn't look like a Lily, we'll maybe chose Jasmine or Lauryl... My middle name is Margaret too, after my dad's aunt who brought him up after his mum (Lily) died.

In other news, my LO is a little rascal & has turned to the breech position! I kinda suspected it (as could feel hiccups further up) but was confirmed by midwife this morning! Naughty baby!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha bean, our LOs could've had similar names! or even both been "Lily Margaret"

My LO moved into breech the other night, but I think she's back to head down :). Give her a chance to get back into position, you've still got plenty of time.


----------



## 1eighty

Y'know, if anyone's gonna go with "Claire", you should really drop the "i"....

Best version imho :D


----------



## Wandering

How do you pronounce Mila? Theres a girl with a daughter on my facebook called mila and I never knew how it was pronounced.. do you say the L or is it silent!? 

Me and OH struggled so badly with girls names. We're both really picky with them whereas with boys names we liked thousands! Luckily we already had Lily as our name before I even knew I was pregnant and I couldn't see her being anything else now but it does annoy me how popular the name is :/ As my mum said when she goes to school there will probably be another ten Lilys in her class :/


----------



## Beankeeper

Yeah, it's def popular, that's why I want to call her Lily Beatrice as I quite like Lily Bea as a name if we need to distinguish her from the other Lilys! Having said that, I don't know any Lilys now, and it has been popular for a long time. But like Wandering, I find it hard to imagine us naming a girl anything else- it's always been Lily!

Anyway, I might have a boy!

My friends wee girl Mila is pronounced like Mee-la.


----------



## Jazavac

In Croatia, it'd be Meela, but depending on the actual location within the country, the EE would be very short and sharp (think I in pin), or exactly how EE normally reads (think deer). 

I suppose english speaking countries could easily go with it the same way Milo is prounounced (Croatia has Milo, too, and it's again the EE/I thing). 

Same with Mira. Meera, again.

The reason I am strongly against family names is simply because I don't think it's fair. We'll never have enough children to honor both sides, so the answer is - no. And no name matches our top pick for the first name (Markus) anyway. 

Names are the only reason I'm mildly sad he's not a girl, because that one was very easy to pick. :lol:

Also, I will kick his little butt if we see him breech on Wednesday.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahahahha. Jaz. If he is breech and you are flexible enough to kick him in the butt I will give you serious kudos and a pack of ice on which you may sit. :rofl:

Had a really fun mental image with that one.


----------



## MommaBarry

:rofl: thanks WTB..... got that same image in my head now.

ATM baby is head down, and has been for I guess a month. Doc said she thought they had wrote in my notes that baby was ( i saw i differnt doc) and she comfirmed it. Not that it matters, she isn't coming out of there anyways :winkwink:


----------



## phineas

Morning girls! 

Well weddings over and I still have a baby in there so for once I proved I'm nice and can let others be happy too lol I even did one better and took her 11 month old for the day/night! Was kinda cool having a 'baby' to mind again and he's very like DS and is a happy baby so I didn't mind! Also was cool seeing oh trying to interact with him... I say trying cause bab was afraid of him lol (he's never seen him before!) 

Oh did give out to me tho cause from being on my feet all day/night they ballooned (see fb for evidence lol) but glad to say after a peaceful sleep in my own bed there back 90% normal! 

So home now and trying to get energy to put away our stuff! DS fell outta the bed last night and really hurt his back, so I've him lying on the couch to help it! 
I'm officially 33 weeks today... Woohoo! Gonna get out my list today and start deciding bout bags for the hosp to keep me busy this week! 

Oh decided he likes the name Alex John (known as AJ) for the baby, so if a boy it's either Jake Edward, or Alex John but I actually like Ajai/Ajay for a girl more than for a boy so hmmm lol 

Hopefully breech baby's turn back, I def have a head down one with a lotta pressure there too!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay Phin for keeping that lo in and being 33 weeks :happydance:

Sounds like you had a good time. Good luck today with getting your energy back and your bags sorted!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Glad you had a good time at the wedding phin :) 

I just had a weird/funny experience. I decided to pop to the shop to pick up some chocolate (been really craving some all day). 
So i was walking down minding my own business and a guy who i've noticed around my area comes up to me and says congratulations. I automatically presume he's seen the bump etc...but then he asks..."Where's the baby now then?" I look at him confused and he says "You have just had a baby haven't you?!" I start to laugh and look at my bump. He then clicks...the look on his face was hilarious. He then doesn't stop apologizing and says i'm very petite for a pregnant lady lol. He then explains to me that he saw the baby clothes on the line and assumed i had recently had a baby, bless. 

Well that's the excitement of my day!! 

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: That poor guy! I'd be flattered lol ... though also worried about why he was looking at the washing in my garden ;) 

Yaaaaay to normal feet Phin!


----------



## phineas

Lol Lucy only good thing is he didn't ask when u were due with twins or summat lol heck if u can be accused of that this late in the game u must look stunning!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ha ha, it's either that or i still look like I've eaten a few two many pies ha ha. However i don't see how it's either. I think i look pretty much pregnant right now. Here's my latest bump pic...



I'm not sure how you can really miss the bump lol I just really hope i still don't look like this once I've had the baby ha ha. 

xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Aww you bump is so cute!!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh that would have had me a bit confused, lucy. Loving your bump!!! 

On the wedding front - Phin - glad you had a good time at the wedding and your feet are looking more normal today. 
DF, his parents and I had a meeting with our wedding coordinator on Friday night. Was a really good meeting and really glad his parents joined us. (They have given us £5000 towards the wedding, so I feel they do need to have their say in the wedding. They also raised so important questions that I would never have thought of! 
Landed up staying afterwards for dinner - WOW is all I can say! The food is really good and tasty!! Really glad we chose this hotel for the wedding! 

Been a really baby day here!
On the nursery front - room is almost done. Got the curtain rail up (well almost) I broke one of the curtain ends! OOPS!! So attempting to superglue it back together. For the rest, the furniture is all set up, the rocking chair is fixed and all set up, pictures are up and 0-3 months clothes are washed and ready to use. 
The easy base unit and car seat have been tested in the car too! 
Just need to buy a change bag, feeding pillow and change mat. Got a baby show at Bluewater next weekend and hoping to get these bits then.


----------



## phineas

Ok that's def a pregie bump not a too much pie bump! Ahh the poor man... They aren't very observative r they? Lol


----------



## Jazavac

If that's a pie bump... you sure can eat PLENTY of pie. :lol:


----------



## Lucyjo81

I do like pie, but not THAT much pie ha ha. Xx


----------



## Janers

Hehe nope that is definately a baby bump, not a pie bump!

My emotions/hormones have been very mellow this whole pregnancy, until last night i was lieing on my side and had my hand on my belly just below my ribs, and my baby gave me a few nudges, not quick kicks, i could really feel her, she was pushing and holding it long enough I could feel a body part. It was very cool, and really made it hit home. Theres a wee baby in me  I just can't wait to meet her!


----------



## Wandering

Urghhh this is the second night in a row ive had to do an all nighter. After finally getting my restless legs under control Im pretty sure baby has gone transverse and i cant sleep on either of my sides because of baby kicking and punching. Its so painful! I want to cry im so exhausted! Hows everyone sleeping? 

Thats so sweet janers! I felt like that the first time i properly felt her body parts. Now I always see/feel her feet protruding out of me but the novelty has worn off because of how much it hurts!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Laaaaadies!!! Guess what!!! We're all due NEXT month!!!! :) 

(and 35 weeks here for me today!)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lucyjo - that's not a pie bump lol! Definitely a baby bump :) It's a lovely one too


----------



## skweek35

Oh my crikey, next month already! HELPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Sorry about the sleep Wandering :/.

Yayyy!! 1 month to go!!!!!!


----------



## phineas

Wandering hope that baby turns back so u can sleep :hugs: 
I finally managed to sleep but oh was very restless so he woke me few times! Fell back sleep pretty easy tho thank god! 

Ahhh were due next month, finally seems like its getting closer! Congrats to everyone due on the first of nov... Officially on ur last month... Unless ye go over  lol 

Have we lost any one to the full moon? I know we've still 2 nights officially to go tho! WTB r the girls hanging in there still?


----------



## Wandering

Cant believe we're all due next month!!! :pink::blue::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Seems like only yesterday me and OH were celebrating 100 days to go! Now its like 30 something ahh!


----------



## destynibaby

yall are shouting yay next month. and while im excited. i am not ready!! lol


----------



## 1eighty

We're off to collect the last of the bits and pieces that my BFF has given/loaned us, including moses basket and other assorted toys and clothes... also getting wedding certificate ratified by the Registrar's Office (which I hope doesn't cost much, if anything), and I'm cooking today - bolognese for dinner and a cake for my mum, it's her 57th birthday today :D she doesn't know I'm baking for her though. We're gonna hoover throughout the house and I'm cleaning the kitchen whilst DH tidies up the garden, and we'll have a pretty bunch of flowers and box of chocolates waiting for her when she gets in from work :)

Yes, feeling father chuffed and the day's not even really begun!


----------



## SarahDiener

Sounds like a good day!!


----------



## phineas

1eighty can I have some of ur energy bug please? Ha my body wants to do stuff but my head and eyes just can't move! Happy birthday to ur mam tho! 

We officially cleared another 2 debts (oh's this time!) this morning! And I'll have the esb and fones cleared tomorro! Loving this feeling of getting somewhere with bills! I know to some ppl a 100 bill etc is nothing but when ur after getting this bill down from over a 1000 in a few months it feels pretty good! Even better to see he's serious bout reducing costs before baby's here!


----------



## BUGaBOO

Hah, 'due next month' looking forward to saying that now instead of 'due late November'

Don't know if any of you ladies use Gumtree but I've scored some amazing bargains off there recently. 

We got - a bassinet in great condition (only used 6 weeks) for $20!
Medela Swing breastpump used twice, $280 new, got it for $130 and a whole heap of free baby stuff thrown in (breastfeeding pillow, onesies, bumbo, tummytime mat, nappy bag, portable changemat, cot mobile)
And we just bought a 2nd hand Steelcraft DLX pram with bassinet - immaculate condition, not a single stain, normally over $1000 new, we paid $300!!! Sooo happy

Pram with bassinet
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/66373gk_20.jpg
 



Attached Files:







083083FA-C2F4-4DF3-A7A3-F340DF199595-4823-0000063698F39744.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lucyjo81

Wow, next month we are all becoming mummies!! How exciting!! :happydance: :D 
Makes me want to get my ass in gear and get the last few bits sorted.

I have my first antenatal class tonight, so im quite looking forward to that :) Xx


----------



## MommaBarry

For the last few days I've been having lots of sharp pains in my cervix. When im sitting and try to stand I can't even walk they hurt so bad. :nope:

Feels more external than internal if that makes any sense like its not from baby laying low. Do you think it's just a normal pregnancy thing or should I call my doctor this week if the pain keeps up?


----------



## Bookity

I have had that feeling just a few times Momma. Is it some weird "baby hit a nerve" thing? If you ask your doc I would love to know what you hear.

Can't believe it's so close now!!! Next month! Granted I'm due at Thanksgiving, so could I guess remotely possibly go into December, but I don't know if my OB's office lets you get more than 10 days overdue. I never had to ask before. It probably would have come up if I had appointments past 36 weeks.


----------



## MommaBarry

It kind of is. But then again it feels like the same pains I had when I started to dialate with my son. If it does get worse and I do call I will let you know what she says :thumbup:

Yay for October!! I have 17-31 days until she is here :happydance:

OH left for Tulsa this morning :cry:

As for the full moon, one of my girlfriends who was due Oct 8th, had her water break the other night on the 29th. Maybe the moon had something to do with it? Gives me hope since my technical due date is 9th of November and the next full moon is around the 29th of this month. Doc said if my water breaks early, or I start to have regular contractions they will go ahead and do my c-section early. I know she walked a ton, and ate tons of spicy food. In fact, she was at our local mexican resturant with her mother (who just got into town) and her water broke there. Maybe I'll try eating there around the same time of the moons phase :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh maybe I'll be right and get that Halloween baby afterall :haha: if the full moon is that close to it! ;) I'm starting to think maybe I'll go overdue now though :shrug: 

aww mommab when will he be home?? :(


----------



## MommaBarry

He is only suppose to be gone this week. But he made some comment about I hope im home for my birthday this morning. His b-day is the 14th. Part of me thinks he wants to go. He has always wanted to travel, and if he is not here and he is gone he has no responsibilites.I have overheard many of his conversations this weekend with his supervisors and they were asking how I was doing and they really did seemed concerned. It was like they were giving him a chance for an out and he wasn't taking it :growlmad:

Maybe im being hormonal but if he doesnt come home at the end of the week, he can forget about coming in the operating room with me. If he can't put his foot down for himself and his family then maybe I don't really need him. We are not married yet and latley he has me questioning it.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Aww Momma :hugs:, sorry to hear about your OH and hopefully he will be back at the end of the week. 
I would be feeling the same if it was my OH although added hormones don't help! xx


----------



## Wandering

Id call your doctor if it continues mommab. Always better to be safe than sorry :D 

Bugaboo those are some amazing bargains! I love gumtree! Just got myself an amazing brand new double bed off there for a fraction of the price it should have been :happydance:

Im so tired :( This lack of sleep is really hitting me now. I wish I'd done all my tidying earlier so i could just relax this last month but nope I had to leave it all to the last minute didnt I! grr.


----------



## 1eighty

Well the cake turned into cupcakes because mum didn't have cake tins (but did have a tart tin and muffin cases!), and they bloody sunk in the middle! So I filled the sunken bit with jam and topped it with icing. Except I ran out of icing halfway through (was being far too generous with those first cakes) so the last are dusted with icing sugar and can be had with cream instead! 

I am KNACKERED.

Picked up play gym, moses basket and bouncy chair with arch from my BFF, and a HEAP of clothes (which I will go through tomorrow, no energy for it tonight!) and I think some bottles (so all I have to do is get replacement teats for them), so got some sorting to do tomorrow, then I can sort out what we have left to get for the Troll and start to pack hospital bags!


----------



## SarahDiener

Momma :hugs:, he'll be back!


----------



## phineas

Momma I too get that pain, it's enough to wind u at times and stop u in ur tracks. Some days r better than others though! With me it's def not dilating (only checked and I'm def shut tight, but if ur worried I'd call!)
As for ur oh, I can see where ur coming from with the he's had no responsibilities etc and even tho from what u say he gets on brill with ur son maybe in his own head he's freaking a lil? I know my oh is finding the thought of a newborn again very weird (DS is 7 and we only moved in together full time when he was one!) he hasn't been round a newborn since DS and although he is excited I know he's a bit OMG too! Maybe ur oh is so used to going for work where he can that he feels the sec he stops its gonna hit him! U should talk to him, tell him what u think he feels, ull know by his reaction :hugs:

1eighty cakes r better than none, say she was delighted! 

Be exciting this time next full moon to see if we've any poppers!

Felt like such a bad mammy... Fell sleep on the couch as DS was talking to me, woke 5 mins later to him putting a blanket on me! Had to get up and find some way of treating him, so he's been wanting to start karate for few weeks now so we went and enrolled him in there ha!


----------



## Jazavac

MommaB, I hope you get everything figured out!

I am so tired today I can barely think. Four more hours to go at work, though, so that just plain sucks. My everything hurts and it's not really only the baby causing it - we had a different instructor in my Saturday yoga class and she changed a few things around, of course. Result: sore muscles. On top of that, I barely slept last night. Bleh. Stupid full moon.

I'm also all hyped up on sugar because I had to meet my husband's mom and grandparents (they wanted to see the bump) and failed to get a proper lunch during my break. We did meet at a bar, but I decided all the food there was disgusting, so I didn't order anyhing. Now I'm eating a horrible cinnamon roll, on top of a donut I ate for breakfast. 

Waiting to hear from the doula about our tonight's meeting, too. Even though I know we should meet with her, I kind of hope she can't do it tonight. I'm tired. Bleh. 

I need to run to the hospital tomorrow on my lunch break, too, to get the preregistration done. Then Wednesday morning, we go in for another appointment/scan.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with Phin, Momma b. Maybe he's panicking about being a daddy and being so close to her being born. I mean you have an actual date ... that's scary enough lol :)


----------



## MommaBarry

You ladies could be right. Although he talks about her getting here everyday and he jumps up and down and squeals like a little kid when he talk about it, maybe he is freaking. Who knows?

I think alot of it is he is more scared of his job letting him go if he does not cooperate and then seeing me freak out. Its really his boss thats a dick! I cant wait for OH to find something else and then tell that F***er to shove it!!


----------



## MedievalGrad

No further progress on the name front here. Yesterday I tried to engaged SO about my "short list" of favorite names, but he was very unresponsive, and wouldn't say whether he liked them or didn't like them. He's only told me ONE name he likes (Sophia). I like Sophia, but it's not at the TOP of my list and it's pretty popular.


----------



## Coleey

Lots of love and :hugs: being sent your way, MommaB! :hugs: xx


----------



## aj74

hiya

how you doing, my names amanda im new on here. im 32 wks now and im looking for people to chat to for help and support, its my first and i have allsorts going through my head as im sur eyou know how that feels!! How far along are you??


----------



## SarahDiener

Hi amanda! We are all between 30 and 35 weeks I think. How's everything treating you?


----------



## SarahDiener

2nd wedding anniversary today, my fingers are too fat to wear my wedding ring :'(


----------



## 1eighty

Awwwwww Sarah :( but Happy Anniversary!

Hey AJ :)

My mum's birthday was a success overall - my little brother and his GF came around with a big cake, so we had cake for dinner, cupcakes for dessert :p having the bolognese tonight (it's always better the second day imho). Mum was really chuffed that she had both her kids around and chatting and happy, said it was the nicest gift. Also, a stray cat that she feeds whenever he's around (but hadn't seen in 3+ months) came in! He's a lil schizo, flipping between uber affectionate and uber scratchy-bitey, so we'll be making a plan for him when our cats arrive (closing one door that separates the two downstairs areas of the house at night) and see how that works. It might be that we have to try and catch him and take him to Cat's Protection, though mum said they weren't particularly interested.... so maybe the SPCA instead. He's a beautiful beautiful black cat, with a round fat face like those dusky blue cats on the Sheba adverts... I just worry that he'll mince our wee delicate kitties :/ not so worried about the baby as he doesn't come in during the day and baby's room door will be shut at night.

And yeah, I was knackered after it all. From shopping, collecting baby things (which I'll be sorting today), making dinner, making and icing cakes... phew!

How is everyone today?


----------



## phineas

Mediveal my oh was same, rolled his eyes for weeks at my ideas, but then outta no where the other night he started telling me his suggestions! I hate name picking, so they prob do too... Spec when they know we prob wont like any of their ideas! I'd keep thinking from ur side, he'll eventually jump on board! 

Sarah happy anniversary hun, don't worry uv an extra special pressie cooking for ur oh that'll make up for the no ring wearing :hugs: r ye gonna do anything nice? 

Hi Amanda hope ur doing good, jump on in and ask away! 

1eighty glad ur mam enjoyed it, sometimes it's the simple things that make the biggest impact! 

AFM well as ye know from fb, bh are killing me all night long. I managed to get off the loo long enough to bring DS to school, and they r finally easing. I've still just a dull constant ache in my back but nothing I can't deal with ATM! I'm so hungry which is normal I presume when I've spent half the night in the loo ha so just gonna try eat slice of toast! My poor oh got scared/nervous/excited thinking this is it, think he was bit disappointed when I told him not to take the day off that ill ring if i need him but I know I'll be grand! He has been joking on and off saying oh he'll sleep through labour etc wake him when I'm done but watching the way he minded me last night when I was in pain, I know he'll be brill on the day!
Just gonna take it easy today, light up the fires and try nap to keep me going! But wanna try pack baby's hosp bag too taday (yup I got a fright lol) and get my list sorted on what I need to get on thurs too! 

Note to everyone (lurkers included lol) rl tabs can def increase bh, listen to ur body and know when u need to reduce ur dose as well as increase! Ha


----------



## phineas

Pssst also October mammys have started popping... I member someone saying same bout sept mammys! Nearly us! :D


----------



## 1eighty

Pants pants pants pants pants!!!!!

They want me in for a 2h GTT tomorrow. Sugars were 7.2 and their cut-off is like 5.5.

FUCK!


----------



## MommaBarry

Ahhh Phin that just got me really excited!! :happydance:

Sorry to hear that 1eighty :hugs:


----------



## whatwillbex

Hey ladies, not long yay!! nearly our turn, feels like were on a cavayor belt!:happydance: Haven't been on here in a while, everyone ok? 

Thought I was going to go into labour Saturday afternoon in TKMaxx of all places. I had a really bad pain which stopped me in my tracks and I had to sit and catch my breath. That scared me because I thought that was painful.
I think I under estimated the whole labour pain malarkey? yikes...

Not long till we can meet our little pumpkins, horrah! x


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh that sucks eighty1! Hope it goes well.

Yeah, phin, going out for dinner tonight. Unfortunately, I love rare steak and most of the nice places around here mostly do steak :( So there isnt really much that I want to eat and can eat! It'll still be nice going out though :)


----------



## skweek35

HIYA ladies, 

Well got my MW appointment in a few minutes. Planning on asking her about the WC vaccination. Still in 2 minds as to whether its totally necessary. 

Had a bit of a melt down last night - just feeling really claustrophobic with my mother at the mo!!! I know she is excited but I just wish she would calm down a bit! She just pops round un-announced to see the nursery and is still buying clothes (even though I keep telling her baba doesn't need any clothes till at least a year old. ) She keeps telling people how she is moving in for 2 weeks after baby is born! I THINK NOT!!!! 

WIll post more later 
Off to MW now


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck Skweek. That would drive me crazy!!! Sometimes moms can be so annoying!!! I'm honestly not as concerned with my own since I have no problem telling her to bug off, but my OH's mom is another story. I know she is going to want to come over everyday after baby gets here, especially now that I found out last night she was let go from her job. So she will have nothing to do and will want to be here all the time. Nope, sorry. Unless your wanting to come over to help me around, I don't need someone here just to hold my daughter 24/7.


----------



## phineas

1eighty try not worry hun, bet ull pass no bother x

Momma I too can't quiet believe it! Still feel like it'll never get here but it actually will! 

Sarah fair play liking rear steak ha I barely eat steak and if I do, no blood can be visible thanks! Hopefully u can find summat yummy! 


Whatwillbe hope ur doing ok? Pains/bh r stepping it up a notch ain't they? I think these r worse than labour tho... With labour u know there will be an end in sight lol these r just pains to keep us on our toes! 

SK hope ur appt goes ok! As for the mammy I'd speak up now ASAP! Or she'll think cause ur not correcting her on the fact that she's staying means she can! I love my mammy but eh no thanks I'd have her killed! When oh's ma gets like that I slowly pull back till I have a few days peace, least then I can talk to her without wanting to kill her! 

I managed to sleep for few hours this morning thank god, woke up thinking I hadn't brought DS to school tho ha! No pains now thank god either!


----------



## Bookity

We're getting so close!! Hope you feel much better soon Phin.

Happy anniversary Sarah! Hope you have a good day to today.

Nothing much going on here. Just starting to stress about all the things I don't have. We haven't bought anything for this baby (apart from like 2 sleepers). I don't need a LOT of things because I still have DD's stuff. But a crib, double stroller, and a minivan have not been purchased! I really don't want to "make it work" with my car like DH was talking about last night. I guess today we'll check to see just how awful the fit is with 2 carseats in the back of my corolla. I've got a feeling any front passenger is going to be SERIOUSLY cramped. It would also mean turning my daughter's convertible carseat forward facing and I really wanted to wait longer to do that.


----------



## Bookity

Oh hey, 50 days to go for me!


----------



## Mrs.326

phineas said:


> Pssst also October mammys have started popping... I member someone saying same bout sept mammys! Nearly us! :D

Oh, yay!!! It won't be long now before our group starts popping!! :happydance:

Happy Anniversary, Sarah!! :) 

1eighty - I hope your test goes well. I'm sure you'll pass. Best of luck!

whatwillbex - sounds scary! Do you know what the pain was? Hope you don't encounter anymore scares like that until you're in actual labor!

skweek - your mom sounds like a trip! thankfully mine is a safe 300 miles away, lol! But at the moment, I could really use her help. I have a serious desire to nest, but can't really get that much done because of my intense back pain... I'm trying to get a little done at a time though. :) Hope your MW appointment goes well - keep us posted on what she says about the WC vaccine.


----------



## SarahDiener

phineas said:


> Sarah fair play liking rear steak ha I barely eat steak and if I do, no blood can be visible thanks! Hopefully u can find summat yummy!

Yeah, I love steak, but somehow I always have problems with iron? wth?!

Congrats on 50 days Bookity!! Don't worry too much about what you haven't done. You've still got some time left!:D



Mrs.326 said:


> I have a serious desire to nest, but can't really get that much done because of my intense back pain... I'm trying to get a little done at a time though. :)

That's what I try and do, just get a little done every day! I also take breaks between everything! Put a couple of things away; go and check bnb for a bit and sit down :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy Wedding Anniversary SD :) I love medium rare steak ... can't eat it unless there's a little bit of blood! :haha: Being pregnant has never stopped me having the steak like that either ... BAD mummy. 

Phin - eeeeek It's funny seeing the people you recognise on a daily basis start popping all of a sudden. The forum is going to get very quite with all the new baby arrivals and the new arrivals from 2nd tri lol.

urm who else (Sorry memory of a goldfish lately!) .... Sk - tell your mum now before it gets too late! I have NO issues telling my mum to back off, but I'm lucky she tends to wait for me to ask for her help etc than just doing what she thinks is best. MIL is a different story - absolutely DREADING having a little girl around her :( It should be OH's job to tell her to back off - will he? Nope probably not. So - yeah point being (lol) tell her now that you want it to be you and OH for the first two weeks, she can visit when you say it's okay too but, no people are staying with you. :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Im with you MRS.... There is so much I want to do, but once I get going my middle back feels like every muscle is being ripped and I get the sharpest stop you in your tracks pain in my cervix!

However...... The urge is winning over the pain. Today I am washing ALL the walls in our place. Ok maybe I will just do the livingroom today :haha: But I want everything clean from top to bottom by the time OH is back from Tulsa. All the curtains are coming down and all the blinds are getting hand washed. Next week im going to see if my mother will come over and steam clean the bedroom carperts and the furniture. (we have hardwood through out the rest of our place) Then all that will be left is the kitchen cabinets. I think I may save that one for OH, he is a much better organizer when it comes to the kitchen, I will just wipe them all down. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaB - I'm asking my mom to move all of our furniture and vacuum/sweep behind it! LOL!! Poor thing may not want to come back for a visit if I keep asking her to bend over backwards. That's what moms are for though, right?! :winkwink:


----------



## SarahDiener

LOL, yeah, great idea mrs :)

And yeah Charlie, apparently proper steak has very little risk of anything. Basically because the risk is on the outside of meat, and unlike mince you never transfer the bacteria into the meat inside(unlike mince). And you obviously cook the outside! I've also heard that a medium rare steak gets warm enough to kill the bacteria anyway(It's obviously not cold in the middle when you get it!!). I might get a medium tonight, I can kind of handle medium if it's a nice enough cut ;)


----------



## phineas

Charlie def weird seeing the ppl we've been following start to pop! Although kinda cool to think that ppl we don't know might recognise our names and be secretly lurking following us! Only thing I hate is once third tri finishes for them a lotta them disappear for a while, spec with baby club being hormonal ha so it's weeks before we get a peek at them again! Although I dunno how ill give up bnb ha 

I'm not looking forward to how full on mil is gonna get if baby's a girl! Suppose only good thing is she can't drive herself so would need me to collect her... Ahem no lol and with oh putting his foot down on the smoking round the baby shell prob go into a strop anyways lol oh well! I'm lucky that oh has no prob telling mammy where to go lol


----------



## MedievalGrad

I wish my mom lived closer! I mean, not TOO close, but closer than 9 hours away. I have one class today and some exam studying to do, but otherwise I'm also going to try to clean the walls today and the bathroom and a messy desk. 

What's the best cleaner to do walls with?!


----------



## Mrs.326

I am addicted to BNB! It's going to be so odd when our threads start slowing down and people start taking breaks to tend to their new babies...


----------



## MedievalGrad

Yeah, do we switch over to a new area when we have our babies??


----------



## Wandering

Right ladies is there any way of knowing if your carrying a big baby?? Im absolutely convinced i'm carrying a whopper in here. Im sure its not normal for her kicks and movements to hurt THIS much.. im in agony!! I keep screaming out loud in public places and im pretty sure she's bruised my rib. Feels like iv been in a fight :( Even her small movements create massive ripples across my stomach im so sure she's going to be huge!

Could any ladies who arent first time mums tell differences in sizes of their babies before they were born? I wonder if the midwife can tell just from feeling my stomach or whether its too early hmm. 

Either way ive had enough of being beat up from the inside by my child :( I want to cry!


----------



## Wandering

MedievalGrad said:


> Yeah, do we switch over to a new area when we have our babies??

I think we can just stay here :shrug: I dont want to go into the baby club.. ive heard everyone in there is really over opinionated and i can tell its going to piss me off!


----------



## SarahDiener

There's always FB :). 
Hopefully she'll settle down wandering as she runs out of room :/


----------



## sharonfruit

Abigail, I am not sure but I think it might have something to do with the way baby is facing, is she back to back? My baby has been back and I've had the same problem, although I think they may have turned now xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Medi- the best thing ive read on the net to clean the walls with is vinegar baking soda (if you want a foamy cleaner otherwise just nix the soda) and water mixture. Of course keep your windows open :haha: But the fumes from that are non-toxic and it gets the walls really clean.


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm sure if we stay here, they'll end up moving our thread over anyway. Hopefully we can just keep our conversations going and the over opinionated lurkers will stay out of our convos... probably wishful thinking though :shrug:


----------



## SarahDiener

I normally just use a normal surface cleaner to do the walls, although it depends what you actually have on the walls. :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Can probably just make a "Novemeber babies" in baby club. People would be less likely to snoop then I guess


----------



## Mrs.326

I need to invest in some green cleaners to use... most of the products in our house now are too harsh for me to use while pregnant... and of course much to harsh for a new baby!


----------



## MommaBarry

SarahDiener said:


> Can probably just make a "Novemeber babies" in baby club. People would be less likely to snoop then I guess

I think your right about that. And if we do get some snoopy sally that wants to give her two cents.....honestly if we all ignore her she will probably go away when she sees no one cares what she thinks. :thumbup:


----------



## SarahDiener

Hehehe! but only if they are snobby trouble makers, we're allowed to be nice to the nice ones right?????


----------



## MommaBarry

I would think so. If there nice we play nice :haha:


----------



## phineas

Wandering I'd guess she's back to back too! This one isn't and I get more bum pushing out movements or the back of a foot. I do find bumps pokes on my hips very hard tho and usually try nudge him outta there! DS was 6lb 6 and I don't think this one will be majorly bigger, maybe slightly tho! 

Baby club seems to have lotsa ppl who do every thing by the book, which ye is good in theory but lot harder! A lot of ye are doing co sleeping, whereas here ppl including me r very against it, so I'd hate to be made feel bad bout not trying it, same with bf, here it's not the norm, so glad to see none of ye r turning again me cause that's what I'm choosing! I agree we'll just stick to our lil corner ha! 

For the walls I find the best thing is a scrubber and washing up liquid and water ha! Needs some elbow grease but works for me ha!


----------



## Wandering

sharonfruit said:


> Abigail, I am not sure but I think it might have something to do with the way baby is facing, is she back to back? My baby has been back and I've had the same problem, although I think they may have turned now xx

Im not sure. What exactly is back to back? I have my midwife appt tommorow morning so i'll find out then. At my last appt (30 weeks) she was breech. I think she might be transverse now because i feel a lot of movements at both farsides of my stomach. It will be interesting to find out. I hope she moves soon though because im not sure how much more of it this i can take!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Mrs.326 said:


> I need to invest in some green cleaners to use... most of the products in our house now are too harsh for me to use while pregnant... and of course much to harsh for a new baby!

Good idea. I haven't worried too much while pregnant (cleaning with soap and baking soda always good options) but I do need to get some green cleaners.


----------



## sharonfruit

Back to back is where her back is against your back and her face is facing your tummy. If she was lying in this position you can imagine her little hands and feet toils be bashing you in the front as opposed to if they were all tucked up towards your back x


----------



## MedievalGrad

Now I am super curious about Baby Club!! I have never been over there, but it sounds like lots of drama.


----------



## Bookity

I'd like to avoid baby club drama too. I don't really even head over there now even though I do have a toddler. There's seriously strong opinions over there. I'm well aware that not everyone parents in the same way and still manage to raise happy, healthy babies.


----------



## MommaBarry

Eeek!! Just looked at the countdown timer on my phone.... 30 days until my LO is suppose to be here!!! If I can make it until then!! :happydance:


----------



## phineas

Baby club seems to have the same ppl very opposed again some topics, and it seems to be a hard place to be if u don't agree. I just think its funny that some ppl never search forums and they do a fairly good job! I just like lurking ha! 

Momma I dunno why but I'm like 16 days behind u and I love hearing how close u r lol think cause u know for def ur latest is that date!


----------



## Wandering

sharonfruit said:


> Back to back is where her back is against your back and her face is facing your tummy. If she was lying in this position you can imagine her little hands and feet toils be bashing you in the front as opposed to if they were all tucked up towards your back x

Oh yeah that sounds exactly what its like actually!

Ive never actually been in the baby club before.. just heard things.. lol. I dont like people who shove their opinions down other peoples throats especially in a rude way like people can do. I dont mind people making suggestions but i wouldnt want someone TELLING me how to bring up my child so i'll probably just avoid it all together. Thats what i love about this Nov thread. That everybody is willing to help and support everyone else without being judgemental. I dont feel afraid to ask a question on here like i probably would over there!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

This whole forum is great because they require basic courtesy. All it takes is one "report thread/post" for a mod or admin to take a look, and they'll shut down inappropriate behavior so fast it'll make your head spin. 


On baby club people out and out attack each other instead of presenting different points of views for the betterment of others (even if the view is opposing, on this forum it's not okay to be ugly). Love it!!


----------



## Wandering

Best halloween costume everr haha
 



Attached Files:







halloween.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 13


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Lol!! Wandering, a family friend posted that on my FB page and told me I should do that. I instead bought a knit cap of a one-eyed one-horned flying purple people eager that looks like it is eating my head. I took a couple pics with a purple shirt on so it looks like the monster has a full tummy. 


Spoiler
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/F97C407E-FF3A-4BE6-A71D-7F6F51772721-768-0000006918345B98.jpg


----------



## phineas

Think the worst thing bout baby club is ye like WTB said mods swoop in and close the thread but that means there's a few topics that can never get discussed in an open way and stay civil, so if u are on the fence bout summat u see a very opposing side and a very for side... But no give or take tween the two, u really r better asking friends or just pick and choose the advice u receive! 

Wandering love love love it! 

WTB I'm always amazed/awed how fab u look carrying 3 babies never mind just one!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Evening girls, hope you are all well :) 

Haven't really been on much as been busy with other things. 
I've been trying to deal with a stray cat that has been sleeping out on my porch, it's been here since Sunday now and still not moved. We took it to the vets yesterday, is it micro-chipped? No. Great. No cat places will take it in as they are "full", so i'm now stuck with a cat which is covered in fleas lurking around my house. Just what i need. I have 3 cats myself so i hate seeing it away from its home, but having my own fur babies and having a real baby next month i cannot just take on another cat, which the RSPCA expect. 

On a good note my travel system arrived yesterday so i got OH to put it together after we had been to our antenatal class. I just love it :D I just want my baby here now so i can take it for a stroll around the block lol. 

Been to my mothers tonight and had a roast so feeling pretty full, think i'm going to have a relaxing evening. Better make the most of them as these days are flying past pretty quickly!! 

xx


----------



## Mrs.326

I've got my Halloween costume ready to go! I'm dressing up as a beauty queen... I have a small tiara and a sash that reads "Miss MyPeriod".


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl: at the photo, WTB!

I don't normally do Halloween, other than giving out candy, but I guess I could come up with something ridiculous for this year. Hm.

I did my hospital preregistration today and it took _forever_. The lady was very nice, but she was also legally blind so filling the paperwork (computer apps, actually) in went very, very, very slow.

Appointment tomorrow, in the AM. Can't wait to hear about Hippo's weight gain. Not mine, though. :lol:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ladies I need some opinions .... I normally get all labour/braxton hicks pain like where you get period pain and today it's different? Like on and off all day my bump has been going rock hard and pain at the top of my belly and now I'm getting it quite often ... is this braxton hicks?


----------



## Mrs.326

That's what my braxton hicks feel like... my whole belly gets really tight and it's usually more uncomfortable up top. I've had them all day as well... they're supposed to be more painful as you get further along, so at 35 weeks I'm sure they are probably more intense than what I'm feeling now.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Okay that's good then! Cause we're no where near ready for her here yet ... bags not really packed, loads of general tidying/washing to do and I am in need for a shower! lol


----------



## Beankeeper

I plan on painting my bump orange or tying orange material around it & making it look like a pumpkin for hallowe'en!

I've definitely been neglecting this thread, so sorry! I'm obnoxious the last couple of weeks of work & it's really taking its toll. I'm taking this grumpy sleepy head to bed for now... Night night ladies!


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB :rofl: Love it!!! And you do look amazing!!!! You can tell your a tiny lady and your poor ribs look like they are being smashed!! But way to go on keeping it together for those little dears!! I'm sure there are days you wanna say take them out!!!

Mrs :rofl: Love your costum as well!! Can't wait to see pics of that!!!

Part of me wants to have the baby before or on Halloween, but then again it would be sooo fun to dress up this year!! Oh the things we can do with our bumps!!


----------



## destynibaby

finally getting the nursery together!
before
https://i46.tinypic.com/mhr329.jpg

everything up!.. now need decorations and the bedding set.
https://i47.tinypic.com/dztnr8.jpg

smh men and their love for everything michael jordan!
https://i47.tinypic.com/11tu1yw.jpg

and fat huge me!
https://i47.tinypic.com/34gvdhs.jpg


----------



## WTBmyBFP

All looking beautiful, D!


----------



## MommaBarry

Destiny the nursery is looking great!! :thumbup: Love the furniture, and yes..... men and their sports lol.

Annnnd.... You look beautiful!!!! Your glowing!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah, yes... there is so much we can do with our bumps! Halloween should definitely be fun this year ;)

Destyni - love the nursery & the bump! you look great!


----------



## destynibaby

aww thanks you guys. :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wow! Many pages today, but I've skimmed everything I think. To chime in: 

Baby Club: I haven't noticed the big difference between attitudes there and in the pregnancy forums, but I may just not be on there enough. I've asked a few ??s on there and they've been answered well, thankfully. Of course, haven't asked any controversial questions. But, I've found it's kind of difficult to do anywhere on BnB, really. 

Baby Care: Phin, we all have different ideas on what's best for our kids. I know that not everyone is on board with bed sharing, but that won't stop me from trying it out. I've done my research and believe this is what's best for us. But, we've got a crib standing by if it doesn't work out. In any case, we're not all going to agree on parenting methods, that would be ridiculous. And, if we ask each other for opinions, then we're bound to get/give them... but I don't think anyone is going to step in and put down a controversial parenting method, it's controversial because there are two sides. :p 

Steak: mmm, medium rare steak. I'm drooling, ladies. I had one on my birthday, it was delicious!! 

1eighty, GL with your GTT. I'm sure it'll go fine. Apparently a lot of people fail the 1-hour. I never took it, only took the 2 hour. 

Whew! I know I've missed stuff, maybe do better keeping up if it slows down tomorrow. lol!! Glad I can keep up with you ladies on Facebook, that has worked well for me. :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh my aching back!!!

The left side of my middle back has been killing me for days and wraps all the way around to my ribs. Nothing I do helps the pain. 

Cutest thing though. I was telling my DS that my back was killing me and it was the same pain I had when I was pregnant with him. I told him it felt like the muscles in my back and ribs were just burning (as in the pain was a horrible burning sensation). He tells me he knows how to fix it. He comes back with a bag of ice and says here momma, this will help with the burn, and when it melts let me know and I'll get you more :haha: What a cutie!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

What a sweetie, MommaB!!


----------



## phineas

Oh so def agree that if u ask the opinions ull get them, and I truly love a debate and watching from the side lines lol but it's def a case of if ur on the fence on the controversial topics ull get very for or very against ppl and some of the for ppl forget to member that while something worked for them won't/can't work for the other baby! Again like u said ull co sleep, I won't. I won't cause I'm actually again it BUT I realise that's MY opinion. Uve done ur research and feel that's what u will try (and hopefully get to work) for ye, whereas although I've done my research I still don't feel it's right for us! But even tho were on opposite sides, I realise we'll have 2 diff babies and u have every right to choose to do which ever method u want, so ye although I can disagree with u, I still respect that uve chosen the path u feel is best and I def won't be trying to make u feel bad bout it and hope u wouldn't to me either. Some ppl in baby club forget that one thing... Respect! Their are all diff options out there, and just cause this one dude in a book doesn't like it, hell if it works for me and my baby I will do it! (Really just hate seeing the same names bully again the ways they don't feel is the 'right' way, that's fine but no need to bully the others who don't feel the same!) 

Omg I slept like a log last night! Was literally dead to the works! Oh claims I went to the loo when he was still awake and I made no notion that I was actually awake, never looked at him just came back and turned the telly off on him and curled into him lol 
Feel so much better now, and like I can do summat!... And it's only 7 in the morn lol oh's been so brill minding me tho just keeps hugging me and kissing bump telling it to be good! And he knows when I lie a certain way I need his knee in my back for relief and other times I need him to bugger off lol he's more convinced ill go early now tho, but hey who knows! 

Momma ur DS sounds so sweet! My DS loves knowing he was never as bold as this one lol keeps asking if we should kick its ass for being a mean ass lol he loves pushing on its bum telling it to stop being mean to mammy lol

Destyni love the nursery and bump!


----------



## 1eighty

That orange stuff is GOPPING. I find out the results tomorrow, gotta phone in for them. the MW that called and told me the appt time etc said I could have black tea or water only after midnight... So I had a small tumbler of water this morning. MW at the hospital told me off for that, said I was only allowed _sips _of water... And I nearly vomited after the first mouthful. It's so THICK!



MommaBarry said:


> Oh my aching back!!!
> 
> The left side of my middle back has been killing me for days and wraps all the way around to my ribs. Nothing I do helps the pain.

I HAVE THIS!!! It feels like a stitch! MW told me to try massage and heat therapy and paracetamol if that lot didn't work.



Sammich tiiiiime...


----------



## phineas

Hoping for good results hun, I drank water too, wasn't loud anything after midnight tho! Least ur not waiting long tho! 

I just packed baby's bag... Wow everything's so tiny lol need to get few lil bits tomorro for baby, and gonna get most of my stuff too! Kinda feel I need to get it done... On the hour every hour since bout 9 I get a lot of pressure right round my back into my stomach and feel like I need the loo really bad.. Nothing tho! Have the counter on tho and just may keep an eye on it! Think I'm gonna ask the dr to check my cervix next week at my appt cause this is crazy! I honestly don't mind the pains... Sick of worrying that I'm gonna go early tho! Meh!


----------



## Jazavac

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, 1eighty! 

Ok, I should really pack those bags, now. :lol: Well. Not now, now is the time when I get ready for our appointment. I have a diaper bag for baby, but I don't think I have something for myself. What are you all using? :? :? :?


----------



## 1eighty

Jaz, I was gonna pack a small suitcase or two pieces of carry-on luggage - one for me, one for troll. WHEELS! Makes things a lot easier to cart around.

I know this has been asked before, but what have y'all got for your babies, and in what age ranges? We've been given a HEAP of stuff by folks, which I will wash and count later, but I'd like to have kinda the minimal amount handy and the rest in a drawer for emergencies... so I'd like a fair idea of how many of this and that you have stocked up and for which age ranges... HALP?!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

1eighty said:


> Jaz, I was gonna pack a small suitcase or two pieces of carry-on luggage - one for me, one for troll. WHEELS! Makes things a lot easier to cart around.
> 
> I know this has been asked before, but what have y'all got for your babies, and in what age ranges? We've been given a HEAP of stuff by folks, which I will wash and count later, but I'd like to have kinda the minimal amount handy and the rest in a drawer for emergencies... so I'd like a fair idea of how many of this and that you have stocked up and for which age ranges... HALP?!

Wheels aren't a bad idea, we might have to steal that and just pack my small suitcase with all the stuff instead of bag for me, bag for baby, bag for laptop... it's sounding really disorganized, actually! I made a nice, thoroughly thought out list of what we are bringing... now if I could only find it! :haha:

Oh, dear, no clue what we have at this point. We've got a pretty good variety and lots of larger sizes. If baby is a peanut we might have to buy a few more newborn size, but I am highly doubting that will be the case. The things I'm most planning to use are the whole-body suits (with leggings/arms all in one) and the sleep sacks. I think we have enough, I figure we'll have to do a load of laundry at 3 day minimal intervals anyhow. We shall see... we have a consignment shop nearby, so I can always hop over if I find myself short a few things. I'm just not experienced enough to know for certain what I need, and I don't want to over-buy when there are shops so close.


----------



## Jazavac

We have a ton of things, but only some in newborn sizes. I'm thinking the same as oh_so, I can always run out and buy more if the kiddo ends up being tiny. Otherwise, I plan to rely on 0-3 months. All of the brands here are so different that they barely make sense. Some 6-9 month pieces are the size of 0-3 or even newborn by some other brand. Some Gerber onesies in newborn look smaller than the next brand's preemie. Etc.

Carryon suitcase sounds good! Except that it might be too small. :lol:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jaz, you're right there, some of the 3-6 are smaller than the 0-3, the sizes are stupid! We've got 4 snowsuits, all are 3-6 month size. Two look more 0-3, one looks 3-6, one looks 6-9. :/


----------



## 1eighty

re: the sizing, I'm getting that too. It's actually nice to know that it starts young and it's not just affecting me when *I* go shopping...

Suitcase it be then. Mine's only a wee one, you can get about 17kg of stuff in there when it's packed to the gunnels.

We got news that my lil brother's BFF's wife is expecting their 3rd child, though they're not making it public yet - so there's already a recipient for our spares lined up if kiddo turns out to be a lil boy :D (they have 2 girls already).


----------



## Mrs.326

Jazz - All of my stuff is packed in a large rolling duffel bag. Baby's is packed in a smaller rolling kiddie suitcase. I also have a smaller "carry-on" type bag that I'm keeping things in that I know I'll be using a lot (make-up, toiletries, camera, iPad, chargers, etc).


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Poor DH. I have an empty large carry on type bag to help transport the clothes and entertainment stuff for me from antenatal to post partum, but it is guaranteed to be a pain in the rear. As far as things for the girls, since we are most likely going NICU we aren't bringing anything for them yet, but will have 3-4 days to send DH for items if they end up ready for home (probably not unless we somehow make it to 34 weeks--I'm not thinking that will happen).


----------



## phineas

I have a rather large case for my stuff then the baby bag for baby's, but that fits into my bag so I don't feel too bad! I have a smaller case tho, so if when I'm finished packing the big one is still too big, I have the smaller one! 

Awh congrats to ur bro 1eighty! My sis is only 10 weeks behind me, so all my left over newborn stuff can go to her! 

WTB don't feel too bad for him, ur doing all the hard work! Tell him to mind ur charger tho... It's the only thing I lost, in my 5-6 week stay in hosp last time! 
How r babies doing? They keeping u on ur toes still?


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh WTB I hope you can make it to 34 your so close!!!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

You're almost there, WTB. Your babies are going to be so tiny cute, can't wait to see them!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well the girls are doing gymnastics and I'm already done with shot one of the allowed three. I still have contractions pushing through the shot, but that is no big deal. It could be today but again it might just be another false alarm.


----------



## Bookity

I'm really excited for you WTB, but hopefully those girls let you get to 34 weeks. That would be even better!

Gerber clothes are always sized the smallest I've seen. I had a pack of 6-9 month onesies that I forgot about and didn't open until DD was 6 months, but by then she was in mostly 9/12 month clothes (90th percentile girl), turns out she would have been better off wearing them at 3 months. Oy. I can't believe how they size stuff!

I'm not packing anything really for baby besides going home clothes. Onsies, socks, diapers, etc. are all provided for her at the hospital (and I get to take the leftovers home of the diapers).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

WTBmyBFP said:


> Well the girls are doing gymnastics and I'm already done with shot one of the allowed three. I still have contractions pushing through the shot, but that is no big deal. It could be today but again it might just be another false alarm.

Oh, wow, so you've got shots at home to stop contractions? That's wild. Well, if it's meant to be today, it will be. I'm sure they will be just fine whenever they come. :) I wonder how long it takes between babies to come out. But, I think it's by c-section if I remember, right? So, they don't even bother letting you labor, then, correct?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Oh no! Not at home! I've been on hospital bedrest taking pills every two hours (or more) day and night for the last 9 weeks. :haha:

They will let me labor just enough to know we can't stop it. I still have a cerclage in and it will be a c section. Once they have me open it will only take about ten minutes to have them all out if all goes well.


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck WTB!

I just have a small travel bag, LO has her diaper bag. Not taking much, we live really close and the hospital provides a lot. 

We plan to buy any extra clothes we need. Also, because most of the shops only sell stuff for that season during that season, it's kind of better to buy at the right time here :O


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck WTB - you've done so well making it this far so every day that goes past now is just a bonus :) 

Phoebe's hospital bag arrived today, so can finally get it finished in the next couple of weeks :) 

What is everyone bringing baby home in? I was just gonna bring her home in a sleepsuit, but I have this gorgeous little woolen dress with leggings .... is that silly bringing home a one day old baby home in that? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.326

Not silly at all, Charlie! I think it's precious :) How many times are you going to get to bring your only daughter home from the hospital? I say go all out and put her in the cutest outfit you can find :)


----------



## phineas

Think it just proves tho how amazing things have become, that they managed to stop ur labour for 9 whole weeks! Like that really is an amazing achievement, and anything from here on in, is just added bonus! Although I'd say u really can't wait to sleep in ur own bed again! 

I got sent some American clothes for baby... My god they r smaller than newborn here! They look so cute... But tiny lol


----------



## phineas

Charlie I gotta look for summat neutral that's cute for coming home! Dress her up who cares she's ur baby :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm thinking more about whether she'll be comfortable in leggings lol

MIL informed me tonight (as I dropped the boys off at hers) that she's taking a week off when Phoebe is born :shock: She said it's so she can have the boys for the week and we can just pop over during the day and then leave when it's their bedtime etc ...... now although at first I was like oh yeah that would be a great help! Now thinking about how OH only gets 2 weeks off (maybe only 10 days), and if she has them for 6-7 days is the remaining 3-7 days enough to settle them in whilst I have OH there for help? Plus, it gives her an excuse to see Phoebe every day .... which is what I think she REALLY wants. Would I be out of order if we ask her just to have them for a couple of nights - what would you do?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I say bring your miracle home in whatever you want to bring her home in!!! You've earned that right!


----------



## Mrs.326

I was blessed with an amazing MIL, so I can't really relate, but I wouldn't think it'd be out of order to only ask her to watch the boys a few nights instead of an entire week if you think it will be better to have your whole family together during that time so you ALL learn how to adjust. Hopefully she won't be too offended or stir up any trouble, but I think it's a reasonable request.


----------



## MommaBarry

I think it's a perfect request just for a few nights instead of a week. I want my DS home so we can all adjust together and so he doesn't feel like just because we have a new baby, we just want time with her and not him if that makes sense. 

That would drive me crazy TBH!! I wouldn't want to see her everyday, especially if she is always going against your wishes.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

WTBmyBFP said:


> Oh no! Not at home! I've been on hospital bedrest taking pills every two hours (or more) day and night for the last 9 weeks. :haha:
> 
> They will let me labor just enough to know we can't stop it. I still have a cerclage in and it will be a c section. Once they have me open it will only take about ten minutes to have them all out if all goes well.

Whoa, am I reading this right? You've been in the hospital on bed rest for 9 weeks? You poor thing!!!


----------



## Jazavac

WTB, keeping my fingers crossed for at least 34 weeks!

I think I'll skip my horrible yoga tonight (I wouldn't do that on Saturdays, no way!) because I'm just too tired. Might use some of that time to pack my hospital bags, then. Unless I just crash, which I might.

I just now realized that I updated my journal earlier today, but forgot to say anything here (got distracted at work, actually). We had a brief meeting with the doctor and everything is still fine. My BP is within normal/low range, they actually checked my iron when we did my glucose stuff and, somehow, I was well within the normal values. Whoa, as I've always been borderline to fully anemic. Neato. We had an ultrasound, too, and our little fat hippo is still head down, with very little room to flip. So I guess I hope he'll really stay this way. No weight/size estimates this time, because the doctor doesn't particularly like doing that on a bi-weekly basis. Next appointment is on the 15th, so we'll get into that then.

All in all... we're under no threat of early delivery and everything really looks good. And it's perfectly fine/ok for me to feel kind of like crap, said the doctor, haha. I mean, he just kept trying to remind me that it would really only get worse. Grr. Lol.


----------



## phineas

I think a few nights is acceptable too! Then tell her if u need help once oh is gone to work u won't feel as bad about asking for help! 
I'm counting on oh to inform his family that I won't want them here constantly, but I have no problems telling them myself! Spec as when mil asks to go off she wants to be out for hours... With a newborn?? I don't think so lol


----------



## SarahDiener

I've packed her outfit  ot's halfway between cute and comfortable :D

36weeks today! In some people's book I'm full term O_O!


----------



## 1eighty

Passed my GTT!!!!!

They needed me to be under 8.5 and I was 7.4 - W00T!


----------



## SpringerS

There is a January thread in the thrid tri forum! Mega Eeeeekkk!


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the test, 1eighty!

The one-hour test is crap, anyway. The majority of people who fail that one have no glucose issues at all. 

I packed nothing yesterday, I mostly just pretended I was a vegetable or something. Then I did my best to sleep and now I'm just as tired as I have been lately. Bleh.


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay Sarah and 1eighty :happydance: 

Only got up once last night to pee so I felt like I fianlly got some sleep.


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on passing, 1eighty :) knew you would :thumbup:


----------



## Wandering

Hi ladies! I still dont have internet at my new flat so not able to get on here much at the moment.. How is everyone?

Just a brief update from me.. Babys movements are still causing me a lot of pain! Had a midwife appt yesterday that confirmed baby is still breech and if she hasnt gone head down in two weeks i'll be sent for a positioning scan. Now although the position she's in now is soo uncomfortable for me.. knowing that i might get to see baby on a scan again is making it more bearable! Is it bad that i sort of hope she doesnt go head down in the next two weeks so i can see her again!? 
Then after two weeks im going to try every tip possible to get her to go head down!

Im a bit annoyed at my midwife actually. So far ive had 5 midwife appts..one at 10 weeks, 16 weeks, 24 weeks, 30 weeks and yesterday at 34 weeks. My midwife wasnt there for my 16 week appt and she didnt come to yesterdays appt either, i had a lady id never met before instead. I appreciate midwifes are really busy but i feel like i never get to see mine compared to a lot of ladies on here. Im seeing her again in 2 weeks and I thought after that it would change to weekly appts but apparently they stay at every 2 weeks so im only probably going to have 2 more appointments before i give birth. 
On top of that ive finally managed to book a birthing class but they can only offer me one and its not till the end of the month. I was expecting to get to go to a few :/ I feel like its all a bit shoddy really! 

Anyway thats my rant over. I hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## phineas

36 weeks here Sarah's term.... Woohoo... Also kinda scary lol cause I'm mid nov yer my bench mark for omg it's getting close... So omg its getting close lol

Yay 1eighty! Go find a big choc cake lol 

Ooh I went on a shopping spree lol have everything gotten for the hosp bags and there all packed and ready! Got baby a few lil neutral outfits too, and found a few nice neutral blankets :) woohoo mammy laughed at me doing it this early, but like I said least now anything happens I don't have to rely on anyone other than oh too grab the bag! My back is protesting tho and I've dinner on and not moving from the fire for the night lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wandering - the US ladies get the same Dr/midwife because they pay for it - ours is all NHS so you get who you're given really. It sucks but that's how it is :( We also don't get weekly appointments like they do either it is every 2 weeks unless your a first time mum who then gets to see her at 40 weeks and 41 weeks. I've had two different women for each appointment. One week it will be one midwife and then the next appointment it will be the other midwife. :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well it is good to know you will have healthcare when you need it, but I'm sure the lack if choice can be extremely bothersome and/or upsetting. Military care over here is the closest thing I can compare to it, and sometimes that is frustrating if you get set up with a dr who doesn't care or listen.


----------



## MrsBertie

Hi again ladies. I really need to start checking this everyday but for some reason since I finished work I've been super busy lol! 

Wandering - I think I've only seen the same midwife 2 or 3 times, the rest have all been different people everytime. It's what you expect in the NHS and tbh none of them will be delivering my baby and so long as I know everything is going OK it doesn't really bother me, but I know it really frustrates some people.

1eighty - woo glad you passed your GTT.

I'm a bit freaked out that everyone seems to be so organised, I'm sitting here rather than sorting out hospital bags at the moment :s I'm very aware that this LO could arrive any where between 1 wk and 6wks from now and I have the occasional little panic over that thought! I've got her bag packed but not mine at the minute, I think I have everything I need for it but i need to charge the camera etc before I can completely pack a bag. I keep getting little bursts of energy and think I'll clean something, but then that fades very quickly and I still haven't cleaned - so no 'nesting' for me as yet lol. Is anyone else just not particularly motivated to clean and stuff? (I'm starting to worry it means I'm gonna go over by quite a way) Also I've had no brackston-hicks at all, which I know can be normal and some people don't get any but also kinda worried that means that I'll be really overdue. 

Also has anyone been drinking raspberry leaf tea or doing perineal massage? I've heard about these a few months back and thought 'that would be a good idea' but again haven't really got round to it yet!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, so sorry I've been MIA for the last 2 days - life has been manic between work, NCT classes and wedding planning!! 

The MW appointment went well thanks. Speckle is growing well (well too well for MW's likings) I am now measuring 38 weeks where I should be 35 weeks!! So this means another scan! I won't complain!! Just hope its before the consultant appointment next Thursday. 
I asked about the whooping cough vaccine and she recommended I get it. Last night, DF did a bit of research into if it is really necessary and well lets just say that SE England has the highest numbers for this year so far, as well as the biggest rise in incidents esp for 0-4 months age group!! 

Ok I really do need to get on with some school work. Just 1 week to go!! YAY but still so much to be done!! 
Will try catch up on all the missed chit chat later tonight


----------



## Bookity

My practice there are 4 OBs and a NP (nurse practitioner - she does everything except deliver babies). I can try to make appointments for specific ones if I want, but whoever is on call when baby comes is the one delivering her. So they recommend you see everyone at least once so you know who they are.

I had an appointment today. I like the OB I saw, though we were kept waiting for quite a while which I didn't care for. She was looking over my notes and mentioned that my OB I saw 2 weeks ago suggested getting and induction. After talking to her though, she agrees it's not necessary and just cautioned me to come in when I started to get consistent contractions. Before she talked to me she was going to suggest weekly NSTs, but decided that also wasn't necessary. Also got to hear LO's heartbeat for a while because she had just been really active and the OB had to wait for her heart rate to go down a bit.

So I'm totally normal, baby is normal, I go back in 2 weeks for the lovely GBS swab. I'm pretty sure this was my last appointment where I'll keep my pants on (LOL). After this next appointment, cervical checks begin.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay for good scan bookity!

Wandering have you tried ringing around other places for a birthing class? or maybe someone can do a private one?

Mrs Bertie, I just started by throwing a few things in the bag that I knew were going to stay there. It helped to break the procrastination :) Even just getting out the bag might end up making you put things in it . I now have a list of things to put in once I'm in labour, like pjs and nickers and clothes and things I still need now!

I'm drinking the tea, just 2-3 cups a day atm, I'll probably make up a pot tomorrow and try and drink some more as I'm not good at keeping on top of it :). I've done one perineal session (2 days ago). I should do it today but I'm a bit tired and my hands hurt :(


----------



## Jazavac

I've not yet started on the tea, or anything else. I have to admit I'm not yet sure I want to, either.

As for the healthcare, it's all about how it's organized. In Croatia, the system is similar to the UK's NHS (it's free, as in paid through taxes), but you get to choose everything. You choose your hospitals, doctors, whoever. And you always see the same provider. At the very end of your pregnancy (since that's what we're talking about), you choose which hospital you want to deliver at and then there will be just some doctor on call. That's where you no longer choose, unless you want to go with some private care, at a private hospital, where you pay in full.

We're having a quiet day here today. I'm not worried, because I feel him move, but there's no insanity as of yet. The hippo will probably go nuts again later in the afternoon and absolutely in the evening...


----------



## 1eighty

I do the tea (when I remember), but actually cannot reach to do the massage! I'm short waisted, and have to get DH to help me with shoes n socks at the moment. :/

My dad has just offered to do the 1200 mile round trip to collect our kitties. All we asked is if he'd put DH on his insurance and borrow the spare car for 2 days... he's retired and sees this as a cheaper option so we're not gonna complain! WE GET OUR KITTIES BACK IN 2 WEEKS!!!

Little dude has been feeling particularly heavy today, esp after dinner. I'm bent over like a lil old lady! He was quiet this morning but perked up after a milkshake. I'm keeping an eye on him though, after *that* thread.

Thanks for the congrats on passing the test - I was actually pretty convinced I'd fail it.

Doctor's appointment tomorrow, I think just a follow-up from my initial consult. She'll be quite disappointed, all my referrals don't start for another week and a half!


----------



## phineas

How do ye who work do it girls! I walked the town today (was walking for a good 1 and half hours tween shops etc and omg I can't move! My whole left side is locked, the only place I can sit for relief is the loo lol and take it to be the one time I'm feeling a tad bunged in that area, so it's like teasing me ha! Fraid to sleep in case I seize up in the bed!


----------



## Jazavac

I wish I could just walk all day, instead of sitting in this stupid chair at work. 

And I have no idea how I do it anymore. All I know is that I hate every single moment of it. Ugh.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay 1eighty on passing your GTT :) and bet you're so happy getting your kitties back :) :) 

SK - where in SE england are you? Does that include Essex :shock: I may ask about it next week after seeing the midwife and getting the flu jab ... would I need to get my OH to have it and the boys too? :shrug:

Phin - I have no idea how they do it either! I walked to town and back and town is literally across a main road outside my flat (There's a wall and some trees in front of it so can't hear/see it) and oh look hello town - it actually killed me for days! My hips/pelvis have NOT been the same since. How are you all still working?! You all need medals :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Wandering said:


> Im a bit annoyed at my midwife actually. So far ive had 5 midwife appts..one at 10 weeks, 16 weeks, 24 weeks, 30 weeks and yesterday at 34 weeks. My midwife wasnt there for my 16 week appt and she didnt come to yesterdays appt either, i had a lady id never met before instead. I appreciate midwifes are really busy but i feel like i never get to see mine compared to a lot of ladies on here. Im seeing her again in 2 weeks and I thought after that it would change to weekly appts but apparently they stay at every 2 weeks so im only probably going to have 2 more appointments before i give birth.
> On top of that ive finally managed to book a birthing class but they can only offer me one and its not till the end of the month. I was expecting to get to go to a few :/ I feel like its all a bit shoddy really!
> 
> Anyway thats my rant over. I hope everyone is well! :flower:

I've actually only met "my" midwife once! That was at 31 weeks I think. My last midwife appt was with one of the other community midwives at 34 weeks. I won't have another midwife appt until 38 weeks as I have a consultant appt at 36 so apparently that's instead of midwife. Then I think (hope) I'm supposed to see the midwife at 39, 40 and 41 weeks... but I might have to check that.

I know it kind of sucks, but at the end of the day, these aren't even going to be the midwives that deliver the baby. So either way, we're going to have to deal with a perfect stranger during one of the most evasive & personal experiences of our lives.... The community midwife will likely only visit once or twice before handing over to the health visitor anyway... and that's only if they don't get someone else to cover! :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol they may be strangers during delivery but to me that's better than someone I've got to know over 40 weeks looking at my foof :haha: Plus, they're fully trained and know what they're doing - the ones I had delivering my babies were amazing!!! The one who delivered my second baby was actually a midwife I had met when having Stephen (well the day after) at my discharge from hospital who was trying to talk to me about contraception. We got in there and she recognised me (having been there 10 months previously) and said, "so I take it my talk about contraception didn't work then?" and hse laughed. :) I also had a student midwife there too and she was lovely. You're there for a while so manage to gain a proper relationship in those few hours than in the random 20 minutes you have with the community midwife you see. Well ... that was my experience :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Working sucks. I stopped it last week. Though I'm supposed to be getting work done here at home, which comes in spurts. Today has been a lull. 

Jaz, my LO is always more active at night. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. :/ 

1eighty, yay on the glucose test!!

Mrs.Bertie, don't worry, I'm right there with ya. We have everything we need for baby but it's in piles and the place is a wreck. And here I sit. I really need to go do something. :/


----------



## Mrs.326

Charlie - your boys probably got the whooping cough vacine as infants... but, if they didn't offer them then, then yes. You definitely want to have them vaccinated as well as your OH and anyone else who will be spending a lot of time around the baby. 

As for working..... it's sooooo hard. It's hard to get up in the morning.... it's hard taking a shower.... hard sitting in my chair all day or walking to client sites.... it's just plain hard. Maternity should start at 8 months pregnant.


----------



## Beankeeper

I have 5 days left to work... I'm soooo glad, it's properly tiring me out at the mo. 

Yeah I'm hoping the labour midwives will be good, and yeah, I'd rather not have people I know looking at my foof...


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> I have 5 days left to work... I'm soooo glad, it's properly tiring me out at the mo.
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping the labour midwives will be good, and yeah, I'd rather not have people I know looking at my foof...

Eh, I don't know them. I mean, really, I see them for what, 10-20 minutes each appt? I'll likely not see any of them again after the birth, either, so just not too concerned about it. :kiss:


----------



## Jazavac

Like I've said before, once you go through all kinds of infertility diagnostics (we didn't even get as far as having an actual procedure, as I got the BFP a week or so prior to our first scheduled date)... you might as well end up not caring who looks at what. :lol:

Our baby's stuff is mostly all sorted and tucked away, but my own... ohgod. 

I'm tired. Bleh. And I was going to be productive this evening.


...yeah, right.


----------



## MommaBarry

35 weeks :happydance:

Baby is doing a number on my ribs tonight!! Mostly my pain is left sided but tonight it is both sides of my back and ribs. Feels like im wearing a corset!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I woke up this morning and baby was in my ribs, I'm pretty sure her entire body was curled up in there! my lower belly was just all bellyness and there was some huge lumps just beside my ribs :O. 

I don't really mind people looking at my foof tbh, idk why... I'm probably more worried about them seeing my cellulitey thighs . 

My midwife is just for afterwards, she comes 8-10 times over 3 months and helps with things and makes sure we are breastfeeding well etc.


----------



## phineas

Charlie I'm the same I physically cannot move today! I felt brill while walking (well had pressure but sure that's nothing new) bit enjoyed my gander round the shops! Now? I wish I hadn't moved! 
Ye do deserve medals girls cause I couldn't do that every day. Oh thought I was messing last night cause I kept bumping into things... Nope not messing just no balance to stop myself! 

I'm starving omg! I'd eat DS ATM ha! Gonna cook a nice big brekkie and just sort clothes/ change sheets today. Cannot believe its fri already! This week flew!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
OMG my hips hurt like never before!! I can't sit for more than a few minutes. Fortunately for me I'm teaching - last full day of teaching, but still a week left at work. At least today I will be able to sit, stand and walk around as I need. 

I got my foetal growth scan date through last night - Monday at 4pm!! I will definitely be asking for a pic this time even if we have to pay for it! 
Then Tuesday I'm seeing the nurse for the flu and WC jabs. 
Then Thursday I'll be seeing the Consultant to talk about delivery. 
A week packed with baby appointments!!! 

Ok I am actually in the middle of doing a times table test with year 5 class I'm looking after for the week - This is what I call true multitasking!! haha 
I had better get off here and get on with proper work for the day 
Will catch up with everyone later 
Have a good friday


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mrs - Thank you :) OH said he'd have it ... I really doubt the in laws will .... :dohh: 

awww hope you're having fun SK! A week will fly by :)

Mommab - hope baby has moved for you! 

Afm - It's Stephen's birthday today so we're just gonna go for some lunch - MIL has decided to take over and arrange everything and I cba to fight back. Just don't have the energy. I'm not really in a good mood anyways - we saved to buy Stephen some presents (not a lot but stuff he would love) and my youngest has decided to try and break and destroy everything. That with added hormones has made me a moody tearful wreck.


----------



## phineas

Awhh Charlie :( ur poor lil man! I hope he didn't break them, I'd be really upset too tbh! Hope the day gets better for ye :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

I sure hope the week flies by. It's only 1pm and I'm soooo ready for a snooze!! I still have till at least 3:15pm before I can think of going home. 

My hips and bump hurt sooo much at the mo. I just want my big ball!! 
Sorry for the moan, but really don't want to be at work right now.


----------



## destynibaby

ugh! So i keep reading horror induction stories in 3rd tri.
I always assumed an induction was a good thing and it got things moving along faster in the right direction.
Now its just something to add to my terrified list.
As a FTM.. i just hope my body does what its supposed to without interference. PLEASE!!! :(


----------



## phineas

Destyni I was induced on DS, they tried break my waters, nothing, put in the gel twice, nada, that night after pacing the floor for hours (couldn't get comfy) I heard a pop, stood up and my waters went! That was at 11.35, DS was born at 02.15. Only complication was the hr monitor kept loosing trace, so a nurse stood holding it, and the dr had to help his head out cause I've a curve in my cervix (neither of these bothered me, I just member it happening!). I did wee on the dr (his own fault he had his hand up me, and pushed on my belly!) and I did tear, but nothing that I was crippled, just a med tear! 

My point being, not everything bout inductions is scary, there are positive ones too. If I was told I had to be induced again, I wouldn't mind (I WON'T BE THO CAUSE BABY WILL BE HERE BEFORE 40 weeks lol). I also did it at 15 with only gas and air at the stitches time. 

Not trying to sound like a martyr, just that it can be done just stay thinking positive!

Sk hope u get home soon!


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm a bit too excited about the number of girls that I recognise who are going into labour! It's gonna be us soooooonnnn!!!!

And I've just scheduled the delivery for my pram & car seat! 18th October is going to be like Christmas, I've got the cot, mattress, monitor & the rest of our list coming that day too... and then I have to get my flu & whooping cough vaccine on the same day... Oh well!


----------



## Bookity

I've seen a lot of negative induction stories too. Part of the reason when my OB suggested I think about getting one, I immediately was like "I don't think so." If there was a valid medical reason for it that would be fine. But just because _he_ thought my labor last time was "fast"... I don't think so. Besides who ever called 11/12 hrs (7 of which were spent in the hospital) of labor fast?

I hear too much about induction leading to c-sections.


----------



## Mrs.326

I'll agree with that... a lot of inductions lead to c-sections. I hope all goes well and I don't need a c-section or induction, but if I'm way over due I don't think I'll be counting any of my options out at that point. I just have a gut feeling this baby wants to be born in December....


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I find it fascinating that a lot of ladies hear an actual "pop" when their water breaks. I'm sooooo curious about how it will all go (I've researched, but reading and doing are so completely different).


----------



## Bookity

I do find that interesting too WTB. I had AROM and I don't remember hearing a pop, but I was pretty tired and contracting at that point ;)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

CharlieKeys said:


> Mrs - Thank you :) OH said he'd have it ... I really doubt the in laws will .... :dohh:
> 
> awww hope you're having fun SK! A week will fly by :)
> 
> Mommab - hope baby has moved for you!
> 
> Afm - It's Stephen's birthday today so we're just gonna go for some lunch - MIL has decided to take over and arrange everything and I cba to fight back. Just don't have the energy. I'm not really in a good mood anyways - we saved to buy Stephen some presents (not a lot but stuff he would love) and my youngest has decided to try and break and destroy everything. That with added hormones has made me a moody tearful wreck.

Best part of this... I'm an American who has never been to the UK and for all the time on this site, though I have never encountered the acronym, I was able to decipher 'cba'. lmao!!! :haha:

Hope he has a lovely birthday. I can't believe that every year now I'll finally get to throw this baby a birthday party. That makes me happy. :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Yesterday we took the car seat to the Fire Department to make sure it was installed correctly (it was!) and I did another big load of baby clothes. I'm working on organizing them into 0-3, 3-6, 6-12, and 1+ but it's hard because the sizes are SO different! We also got another wall of the baby's room painted, but had to stop because we had friends coming over to watch the football game.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, this reminds me. I guess I could call the public health services, or whoever else does the installs and checkups (the list is, apparently, very long) and get the carseat done, finally. I don't want to be caught off guard, there. Other things are pretty minor compared to this.

Induction... I am strongly against, unless there are serious medical reasons. Luckily, my doctor really dislikes it and avoids it (and we seem to be ont he same page when it comes to the medical emergency/reason parts). I already told him that, in case things are not progressing the right direction (which to me doesn't mean - uhoh, it's been 45 minutes and you're still not fully dilated omg omg omg!!!), I would prefer a C-section to being induced, drugged up my butt (as well as the baby's), and then cut open after some hours of struggle. I'd rather just be cut right away, to save everyone some trouble (with the baby being the first one on the list, because there is nothing at all pleasant about having your tiny head slammed against closed uterine neck and pelvic bones, with pitocin doing its work, while your body doesn't obviously cooperate).

So we'll see. He's willing to let me go to up about 42 weeks without induction chatter, unless there are issues. So far, we've had none, except for _maybe_ the little guy's size, but it's still way too early to tell.


----------



## MommaBarry

I can tell you all first hand that was the case with me. I was induced...early....labored 15 hours....pushed for 3..... vaccum assitance....baby was stuck went into distress.....c-section was the end result! I was pissed to do all that work and then have to be cut open.

However on the flip side 4 of my friends recently had inductions and had there baby within 6 hours :growlmad: I should be happy for them, but pfft I was mad that my body didnt do that! So it can really go either way.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Yeah, it's crappy that you have no idea how it'll go until it happens. If I go to 41 weeks I'll schedule an induction before I hit 42 weeks. It's just my preference after reading about other possible complications with baby staying in longer. Honestly, though, the odds are with us that we'll go before that so I'm just not going to worry about it at this stage. After I'm over 40 weeks I'll start with the worrying. 

If healing from a C-sect weren't so difficult I'd opt for that over the induction, but I don't think they just give away c-sects anyhow. It'd only be if they believed baby was too big, but seeing as they don't do any ultrasounds really they'd never know. :/


----------



## SarahDiener

I want to hear a pop! hehe!

It might be naïve, but I expect I'll have no problems with the baby fitting out my hips. I'm hypermobile and have wide hips... I could probably pass a bowling ball...!
But if she's breech or anything, there isn't much we can do :( just have to see how it goes on the day. 
The midwife who did my acupuncture said that I was calm because It was my first, I didn't know what I was getting! HELPFUL MUCH??? great idea to try and psych me out...

5 days till my next baby measurements :) lets see if she's going to be a whopper or not!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I think my hips are pretty wide, too, Sarah. I'm not too worried about baby not fitting, but induction can cause a lot of stress on baby and that's mostly what I'd be worried for. If the baby becomes distress, it's off to surgery you go. Induction when you're not favorable can definitely cause that from what I've read. 

Oh, I want baby measurements!! :(


----------



## SpringerS

UK ladies. Would I be right in assuming inductions are only done in hospitals and not in birth centres? I'm meeting my midwife on Monday to write my birth plan so I'm trying to work out my most of my plan this weekend and what questions I still have before I meet her. I'm planning to go to try early labour at home with my TENS machine followed by the birth centre for a natural water birth with the option of G&A. But I want to have a back up plan for what I'll do if for some reason the birth centre can't deal with me or I can't cope with things naturally, that way I won't be too disappointed if things have to change on the day(s). I'm thinking that if I have to go to hospital I'd really rather avoid an epidural and pethidine, as the side-effects don't seem worth it to me, and have PC:Remifentanil as my next pain option after G&A.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Really hoping to avoid an induction, but won't worry about that until 40+ weeks. Right now just hoping she stays put until 40 weeks!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, that's why I want to do it without pain relief/induction/C-section. I want what is best for her :(. I'd LOVE to have a pain free birth!!! I don't care about proving it to myself that I'm strong or w/e, I just want baby safe, out and in best condition she can be. But If I have to take something/do something, I'm not going to beat myself up about it, or least I'll try not to :(


----------



## Bookity

Another reason I wanted to avoid epidural is when I hear about stories of epis only taking on one side, some people have said that is really scary and still super painful (obviously). Also, I know my friend had to get a catheter because she wasn't able to pee. Full bladders inhibit baby moving down I think. It's definitely not the worst thing that can happen though. I'm definitely not above an epidural if I feel like the pain is too much. I just keep hoping and praying for a labor like my first.


----------



## phineas

I member boasting to every one I had heard a pop lol it's the only thing I wanted to hear in my labour lol was kinda cool tho cause I was sitting down and heard it, and just knew so I stood up and it flowed lol but this is a fear of mine... How do I know I'm in labour without my waters popping like last time ha! I hope they go first again! 

Just made myself chicken curry... It's the first meal I've wanted in weeks and I actually ate it... Woohoo lol


----------



## Mrs.326

My biggest fear right now is that my water will break at work! I work with a bunch of men, so I can only imagine the chaos that would ensue after something like that... you know how awkward men can be about that sort of thing...


----------



## Jazavac

I'm not worried about any of those supposedly awkward/embarassing things. I don't even care, at all, about pooping during delivery either. It's just the idea of puking that keeps frightening me, but I guess I still have time to somehow learn to deal with the possibility.

I'm afraid of epidural (as well as the spinal tap) because I can't imagine what it feels like to be conscious, yet paralyzed. I fully understand that I won't have control during labour, for the most part (your body does; not your mind), but I need to be able to move my legs and just _know_ that if I had to, I would be able to run away. I suppose it's some primal instinct in me that's making me feel this way.


----------



## SpringerS

What bothers me about epidurals is that they are associated with more tears, a higher incidence of episiotomy and greater numbers of stitches. They can also be associated with long term back problems. To me it seems like a case of kicking the can down the road in terms of pain, less during labour in exchange for more during recovery. I'm not sure that's a good trade, tbh.


----------



## Bookity

I had an episiotomy without epidural!! I think I just pushed DD out too freakin' fast. If I can help it I think I'll try to let this one come out a wee slower, LOL. Definitely going to be doing perineal massage (starting very soon).


----------



## SarahDiener

Did my second perineal massage today, still weird... not sure I'm actually achieving anything, but I guess it can't hurt :) (unless I actually hurt myself...)


----------



## Jazavac

That stuff still scares me, hahaha.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol Always thought it would be like on TV/films where the water would just break like that - but the majority of waters actually break in hospital! Mine popped with Stephen but with Henry they had to break them because we just weren't progressing - was stuck at 5cms. She broke my waters at half 3, pethidine at 3.45pm and he was born by 4pm so it definitely worked :haha:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Jazavac said:


> I'm not worried about any of those supposedly awkward/embarassing things. I don't even care, at all, about pooping during delivery either. It's just the idea of puking that keeps frightening me, but I guess I still have time to somehow learn to deal with the possibility.
> 
> I'm afraid of epidural (as well as the spinal tap) because I can't imagine what it feels like to be conscious, yet paralyzed. I fully understand that I won't have control during labour, for the most part (your body does; not your mind), but I need to be able to move my legs and just _know_ that if I had to, I would be able to run away. I suppose it's some primal instinct in me that's making me feel this way.

Jaz, we are one on the epidural concern. I have had nightmares where I was paralyzed, it's horrid. I'd not volunteer for that. I think I'll be refusing this regardless of pain levels. 

But, I am not okay with pooping. I know it may happen. I really hope I have a good clearout beforehand. I hate puking, but the thought of pooping while someone is down there stresses me out!


----------



## MedievalGrad

I'm not worried about epidural complications (apparently they are very rare) but I AM very very fearful about Pitocin and getting induced. And I would much rather have a schedule C-section than a long labor that ENDS in a C-section (of course!).


----------



## 1eighty

Yeah, I'm wondering if I can put that in my birth plan tbh - X many hours to go if induced thereafter straight to c-section rather than having me exhausted after 3X hours and baby in distress.


----------



## Coleey

Inductions aren't always bad. Do they mostly induce with Pitocin over there? I had a very, very quick and easy labour after induction with the cervical gel stuff, only needed one application too. :) xx


----------



## Jazavac

They use cervical gel in Croatia, usually as the first choice. It was never brought up here in our US classes though and I forgot to ask.


----------



## phineas

https://www.whattoexpect.com/blogs/mylittlemonkeys/baby-gender-prediction-ive-found-the-secret

Girls who have kids already have ye tried this? Has it been accurate?!only an old wives tale but this one and the eyes one I find the coolest!


----------



## CharlieKeys

eeek Inductions scare me too - just from reading the birth stories on here!! I just hope she decides to pop out on her own :(

Do you think it's too early still to start trying hte 'eviction' methods? haha ... Giving her her one weeks notice on Monday :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahhaa. You are a tough crowd, charliekeys!

"Hey you! You are term! Get out!"


I feel the same. :rofl:

For me I'd have to say it like Sloth from the Goonies: "heeey yooooou guuuuuuyys! Get out!"


----------



## MedievalGrad

I think they mostly use Pitocin in the U.S. They didn't mention any other methods.

Goals for Today: Finish washing all baby's clothes and organizing them by size (almost done!). Finish packing the rest of the hospital bag (except those things that have to be put in last minute, like cell phone charger).

Other Plans: Go to the gym. Bake apple bread. Wash bathrooms. Pick up a few groceries.


----------



## SarahDiener

Ooo I want to start eviction from 1 week too . 

Sounds like a productive day, medieval :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Lol, I'm the opposite, I'm paranoid about accidentally doing any of the things that would get baby out!


----------



## phineas

I look at it like this Charlie.., if u just happen to go for a curry, or have a day full of sex, or walk miles or do squats, and she just happens to come then u can't be blamed lol 

I don't really 'get' why some people are so against eviction, like I've been doing most of them since I got preg so why some people freak ill never know... Not like I'm trying ta get him out since 20 weeks just cause I have sex! 

Saying that I can't wait to be able to say eviction notice served lol


----------



## SarahDiener

I think most of those ones don't necessarily work anyway. Apparently the only one that does work is nipple stimulation :) So I guess sex could count ;)


----------



## Bookity

I wouldn't worry too much Medieval. As far as I know pretty much none of these things will do the trick unless the body is already geared up to "evict" baby naturally.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Okay so I'm going to be a weirdo and play with my nips, do jumping jacks, and run around my room on Monday. The nurses will probably tranquilize me, but hey! I'm done!


----------



## phineas

Wonder would they cop what u were doing WTB or just think I've finally cracked after so long in there lol

Yup I've heard nipple stim, takes a while but def works! I've stopped oh at mine claiming he has to let them dry up, but secretly I'm worried bout this! Spec cause he'd gladly sit there for ages if allowed!


----------



## CharlieKeys

WOW WTB - can't believe you're 33 weeks on Monday!!! Come on little triplets - we can't wait to meeeeet you :) Is 33 weeks full term for them?

I may try more sex but it's too much effort ... and nipple stimulation causes really strong braxton hicks for me :blush: Not that I EVER sit there playing with my nipples ;) She'll come when she's ready but there's no harm from 36 - 37 weeks trying the 'tested' methods and seeing if anything happens. I figure if I do the stuff and labour starts then it was her time to come if that makes sense?


----------



## SarahDiener

Ugh, anyone else getting hot flashes??


----------



## sharonfruit

I might start pumping next week. Sounds easier than nipple stimulation :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

SD - only if I stand up for too long :( Is that the same for you??


----------



## WTBmyBFP

CK--32 is term for triplets.


----------



## phineas

Just asked oh would he be willing... His reply... When r we 36 weeks? Lol poor man! 

Omg WTB is it any wonder u wanna star jump! That's cool I never knew that! Get tweaking them nips! So is that ur shots stopped now to stop labour? 

Sarah I've actually started the opposite, I've finally started to be able to feel the cold! Woohoo!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MedievalGrad said:


> I think they mostly use Pitocin in the U.S. They didn't mention any other methods.
> 
> Goals for Today: Finish washing all baby's clothes and organizing them by size (almost done!). Finish packing the rest of the hospital bag (except those things that have to be put in last minute, like cell phone charger).
> 
> Other Plans: Go to the gym. Bake apple bread. Wash bathrooms. Pick up a few groceries.

OMG you are so busy. I woke at noon, had lunch and ice cream and am now in bed, probably for a couple hours. Maybe go see a movie later. lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hmm... I'm ready to put baby on eviction in a week, too. I will start the RLT this week, finally, and that nipple stimulation thing sounds tops. Maybe I should break out the double electric. hahahah!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh you ladies are soooo funnny!!!! 
I dare not start eviction methods till at least next weekend - still got one more week of work. But bring on next Saturday I will be joining all of you on this front. I have been told fresh ripe pineapple also does the trick! I'm planning on stocking up on pineapples this week, ready for next week!! 

Was at the Bluewater babyshow today - what great deals we picked up there today!! Managed to pick up, not just one but 2 change bags for £55!! Big one usually goes on there site for £55
https://miatui.com/collections/mums/products/minnie-amelie-pink
and the small one (for free today) usually goes for £40!!
https://miatui.com/collections/grace/products/grace-black 
So got a big pink change bag and a small black one! I just love them!!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Here's our eviction plan: 

RLT (tea)
walking
nipple stimulation
pineapples (fresh) (2)
spicy food/curry
laughing (comedy movies?)


----------



## phineas

Oh so I went back on the rl capsules, to avoid the major bh take them separately. So I take 3 tabs, one at brek one at lunch and one at dinner! I've not had any if the extra crampyness since! Also I like ur idea of a day... Cept I wouldn't want ice cream I prefer choc lol 

Lovely bags sk and yay for bargains!


----------



## skweek35

So can I start packing things in the change bag already? I just love it so much!! 

Think we also found someone to do a newborn photoshoot as well as the wedding pics!! Just loving all the wedding and baby stuff going on at the mo. Wedding show at our wedding hotel tomorrow! YAY!! Hoping to get the DJ and chair covers sorted tomorrow! 
Its all going on here at the mo!


----------



## Turnipstar

I'm 'due' 22nd Nov... but because of pre-eclampsia in both previous pregnancies I had been advised I would be induced 2 weeks early....Until we went to see the consultant who said I'm fine and baby is healthy so no need to be induced....I'm so upset (which I know sounds terrible) as Baby {and myself} are healthy - 5 weeks left is bearable but 7 weeks seems like forever and I just want to meet her now!


----------



## phineas

Get packing that bag! I've mine packed 'just in case then we don't have to worry bout other people getting it ready' lol that seemed to help my case! 

Yay for wedding stuff! Oh came in tonight and told me my push pressie is my ring :D so so delighted! Told me we've to go try it on tomorro to get it fitted! 
I am afraid tho to spend the money on one size when come baby time my fingers won't be this big!! So ive asked to just pay for it an order it that it'll be here for xmass. It'd kill me to give an extra 100 to then need it resized again!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Awe, must be so lovely to be planning a wedding, too. :) Very sweet. When is the big day? 

It feels good to pack up hospital bags, gotta say. I need to figure what bag I'm taking. I think OH will think I'm a crazy if I pull out luggage. I've got baby's diaper bag packed, now I just need my own!


----------



## phineas

Turnip I can understand that. It seems like a really long time. I've had to look for silly things to keep me occupied and not kill some one! Last week it was my hosp bags, next week it's my appt and get babies last bits, following week it's get DS's winter clothes etc. silly stuff but enough to keep me feeling sane! I'm the 18th so only few days tween us. Hang in there :hugs:

Oh so I have a BIG case lol I haven't shown oh yet he doesn't need to see it until he's dragging it down the stairs as I'm screaming in labour lol


----------



## MedievalGrad

oh_so_blessed said:


> MedievalGrad said:
> 
> 
> I think they mostly use Pitocin in the U.S. They didn't mention any other methods.
> 
> Goals for Today: Finish washing all baby's clothes and organizing them by size (almost done!). Finish packing the rest of the hospital bag (except those things that have to be put in last minute, like cell phone charger).
> 
> Other Plans: Go to the gym. Bake apple bread. Wash bathrooms. Pick up a few groceries.
> 
> OMG you are so busy. I woke at noon, had lunch and ice cream and am now in bed, probably for a couple hours. Maybe go see a movie later. lol!Click to expand...

Unfortunately, my SO has to work all weekend and his alarm went off promptly at 8 today, so no sleeping in for me! :sleep:

I did go to the gym and to get groceries, and am about to make apple bread, BUT the knobby thing popped off our silly dryer (3 years old only!) and I don't know how to fix it, so going to have to wait until SO gets home to fix it and finish the last of the baby clothes. I was on such a roll, too!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey girls, 

Hope you are all well :) 

Just been looking back the last few pages. 

I'm starting Eviction techniques at 37 weeks, so 2 more weeks away for me. Not really sure what techniques to use though. I may do some reading up and seeing what will suit me best :) 

As for hospital bags, i bought mine today and a couple more bits for it, i now have everything apart from something to birth in but not really sure what. I really want to get some PJ bottoms and top but everyone says it will be pointless and just to get a nightie, but i hate them and never found them comfortable. What do you ladies suggest?

I also bought LO's coming home outfit...well outfits ha. I originally wasn't going to put her in anything special, just a sleeper etc, however when me and OH went into TK Maxx he found two outfits which he really loved and asked if we could bring her home in one of them. Well i fell in love with both as they are soooo cute, so ended up buying both ha ha...not that she needs anymore clothes :blush:

Can defiantly tell my poor body isn't up to walking around the city anymore, my calf muscles are killing me! At least its sunday tomorrow so i can have a relaxing day :D xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Midieval, it should just pop right back on!


----------



## MedievalGrad

WTBmyBFP said:


> Midieval, it should just pop right back on!

It did pop back on, but then the dryer wouldn't start!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Oh dear. Hmmmmm


----------



## Jazavac

I suppose I'm the only one who won't do anything eviction-related at all, unless we're getting past the due date (it's calculated right in our case, for sure) and there are no signs that the little guy would come out on his own. 

As for productivity, today I learned that it really is my work that makes me feel like shit, and not just activities in general.

I got up at 6, reason mostly unknown, hung around until my 9am yoga class and then went to Minneapolis and spent the day walking around some stores. Came back home after 9, did two loads of laundry and I'm still up and running. I'll go to bed though, simply because I'm hoping to get to read a bit before I crash. On a normal work day, I get about two lines in before I'm out for the night (or, actually, out for a few hours, unfortunately).


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Ah, Jaz, reading your's and Medieval's days fatigues me. I was extremely unproductive today. Ah, well, tomorrow's another day.  

I'm jealous of your patience with baby's arrival. I wish I felt so patient. I want him OUT! lol!! I'm also getting nervous that he's a giant, and seeing as how they gain 2 lbs/month... in any case, I doubt any of the eviction techniques will do the trick, but maybe placebo effect, ya know? :)


----------



## SarahDiener

I bought pjs and a top that unbuttons down the front, I wanted a BFing pjs , but they were expensive and I was cheap :). I hate sleeping in nighties, so I didn't want that...

Awww, we'll all have to take pictures of our LOs in their going home outfits :)

My push present is an ipad  I wanted one to use to read and things while BFing in the early hours... So far my DH uses it more than me though...

Turnip, she'll be here before you know it! I still remember getting excited about 200 and 100 days to go :O

My hot flashes normally happen while sitting down :shrug:. And I still don't feel the cold really :( Still so hot at night! My poor DH doesn't know what's going on, normally I'm freezing and now he's the one that's cold because I leave windows and doors open all the time 

Also I think I got unsubscribed :'(


----------



## Beankeeper

It's my last Sunday of work today :happydance: but I've stil Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday to go then I am DONE!! Brought the car in today (free parking on a Sunday!) so I can empty my locker. So weird.
I've started on the rlt tablets & will start EPO in a week or so. I've also bought some sweet almond oil for perinial massage, but will wait til I'm on leave before I get going with that - I think I'd feel better doing it knowing I was home alone & DH was safely oblivious at work! Haha, so not sexy!
I'll step up the eviction efforts at 37-38 weeks: curry, pineapple, jumping jacks, maybe clary sage oil.... But none of this until I've got this naughty baby to flip - still in breech position :-/
For now I'm trying to keep from catching my DH's tonsillitis. I feel so bad for him, he never gets ill usually :( 

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## phineas

For labour I have the ugliest long nightgown (ok not long to my toes but my knee lol) and after I have cosy warm jammies that say keep calm lol 

I've oh warned he has to go get baby a nice going home outfit once it's born lol I have a lil jeans a t shirt with the tigger car suit but if its a girl I want summat pretty lol 

Gotta say Sarah I don't like the I pad's... But it took me like till the iPhone4s came out to like them either, and now I couldn't live without mine! Also r u getting bh with ur hot flashes? Girl I know gets really bad hot flashes with bh! I love the lil bit if a chill I can feel now! Way better than the sweat rolling outta me!


----------



## SarahDiener

I have an ugly nightie for labour too :)

And I havent noticed that I have BH at the same time, i'll think about it next one I get.


----------



## SpringerS

We're going to hell! Just before we moved to Wales we had dinner with my husband's family and his sister said that if we were going to call our baby a weird name we should let them know soon, so they would have time to come to grips with it. We got the impression that his sister might have been asked by my m-i-l to bring this up. My m-i-l clearly thinks some of our parenting plans are very odd (cloth nappies, co-sleeping crib, etc) and we figured that she's also worried we'll choose an 'alternative' name too.

In actuality we've settled on quite a classic name, Samuel, with my f-i-l's name as the middle name which we suspect they will approve of. But my husband was a bit annoyed that his family have this idea that we're off the wall and last night when his mum 'casually' asked if we'd settled on a name he told her we'd chosen Spike. Explaining that he was honouring his favourite poet Spike Milligan and his favourite vampire from Buffy.

His poor mother was beside herself. She kept insisting we couldn't call the baby that. My husband told her that he thought it went well with our dogs' names and would be good for security as when we're in the park calling out "Toby, Dougal, Spike," nobody would know which one was the baby's name. His mother then suggested we call the baby Dougal instead, which my husband had to explain would be extremely confusing for our dog who has been called Dougal all his life. I had to leave the room at that as I was in hysterics.

In the end she pleaded with us not to call him that as she couldn't possibly go to her friends and tell them we'd called the baby _Spike_! (Tbh, even though it was funny I was a tiny bit annoyed at that as if we did want to call the baby Spike who cares what her friends think?) My husband did not put her out of her misery and she still thinks we're set on Spike. As we signed off she didn't realise her mike was still on and we could hear her lamenting to my f-i-l at the stupidity of her future grandson's name.


----------



## Jazavac

Omg, I just died laughing, Springer!

I do agree, though. Who cares if her friends like Spike, or any other name. Hell, who cares if she does, either. :/

It's 6:45 here and I've been up for about 30 minutes. This is getting annoying, I have to admit. It's also cold and whatnot. My husband and his parents plan to go visit his grandparents today afternoon, but I think I'll opt out and do nothing most of the day. Actually, I can't really imagine the doing nothing part, unfortunately. My hospital bag still needs to be packed and there are some baby things I need to clean/fold/put away. Haven't decided on that first outfit, either. As for my birthing gown, I'll probably just wear the hospital crap. That way, they get to deal with my mess, really.


----------



## phineas

Springer that's hilarious... But I think well deserved lol she won't bitch now when ye do tell her the name shell be so relieved lol tbh she should have more manners than to make bitchy comments lol well done to ur oh for winding her up!


----------



## SarahDiener

I love it Springer!! 
I was pissed at my In-laws, we told them the names we were deciding between, and one of them they latched onto and kept saying that is wasn't a nice name. It was Holly, they just haven't heard it before in Germany... I don't care what they think at all!! It pisses me off that they think they have a say... Not to mention it's probably my favourite and F THEM!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Springer, that is hilarious. Of course now she will probably brag after birth that SHE single handedly saved her future grandson from torment. :haha:

Classic!


----------



## MommaBarry

I love it Springer :rofl: Serves her right!!

SarhD my MIL was the same way. Although we were NOT going to tell people the name OH being the mommas boy he is told her we liked Morgan. She had this taken back look on her face and replied....for a girl? Yes for a girl!! She didnt care for it because OH's brothers best friends named Morgan and he is a boy :dohh: Like a give a F* what she thinks its my baby!

Oh course we have told everyone the name now since OH has a big mouth.


----------



## sharonfruit

That's hilarious, I agree I'd be pissed at her reaction, I always think about our mothers and mother in laws, they've had their kids, named them what they wanted, brought them up how they wanted, now it's our turn! X


----------



## SarahDiener

I do think though it's unfair to call you kid something too weird. I mean obviously calling it F***face or something is means for stating your opinion. But if it's a name and within the realms of some kind of rationality then just let them do whatever! 

And Boys and girls names have been switching sides since the beginning of names!


----------



## SpringerS

To be fair my mother in law is generally really lovely. She just wears her heart on her sleeve, which can make her appear tactless (like when she told me I needed to exercise as I was turning into a very big lady when I was 6 and a half months pregnant) though she never means anything bad by it. She just doesn't get a lot of the ways we live and many of her friends are seriously snobby and probably would give her a hard time if we called the baby anything too unusual.

WTB, I suspect you are exactly right. When we tell her the baby's real name she will absolutely be convinced she talked us around but that's ok. Last night was too funny to have missed out on. I think my f-i-l could tell we were joking though, he laughed through most of the conversation.


----------



## MrsBertie

We have told everyone we are keeping the baby's names a surprise for when she's born. I think it's nice that there will be a surprise for everyone and it will avoid any negative comments from my mum. I thought she would be a nightmare over not knowing the name but she's actually been pretty good. She keeps saying it's nice to have a surprise and that it's good we have a shortlist of names we like because the main thing is that we have to be happy with it.


----------



## SarahDiener

Springer, I thought your FIL might have known but I wasnt sure :) It seemed more like he was making fun!


----------



## MrsBertie

SpringerS said:


> UK ladies. Would I be right in assuming inductions are only done in hospitals and not in birth centres.

Yeah they only do induction in hospital, because they are kick starting things it can be more stressful for baby so there is a slightly higher chance of needing intervention . Also you usually need continuous monitoring if being induced.


----------



## skweek35

Springer - :rofl: just loved that!!! I have been tempted to say that my LO's name will be Ethel or something equally hideous - no offense intended if someone likes that name! 
My mother keeps asking if we have decided on her name and I keep saying no and even if we had we are not saying a thing till she is born. 

I have bought 2 nighties for the birth and hospital bags. Really hoping I won't need the birthing one as I am hoping for a water birth - have packed my tankini in for that.


----------



## phineas

We refuse to tell anyone any names we like! I have mil constantly saying its a girl and her name will be Megan or sinead... Ahem girl or no girl it will NOT be Megan or sinead! Personally I think there only ok names... Nice on some one else! I just don't want baby's name to be after some one else as its first name! Middle name yup no bother but not first! 
I have an uncle called skippy and he asked us to name bump after him lol I just giggled like crazy ha! 

Anyone's boobs killing them? I feel like oh bit them for an hour! There so frikking sore!


----------



## skweek35

Skippy - :rofl: hhmm not sure I would be happy calling my bump Skippy! Sounds like anothe dogs name :haha: 

My boobies just get a bit itchy from time to time. Not really sore. Boobies were really sore in the first tri, but fine at the mo, FXed


----------



## sharonfruit

Ive kept my names quiet from my friends and family, OH has told his friends an family. In not too bothered about their opinion anyways so that's ok :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm not really a booby sore kind of a person :/ I guess I'm in for a treat when the milk and cracked nipples come :)


----------



## phineas

Skippy jr... Thank god he's not my oh lol 

Sarah I'm jealous! They r seriously killing today! And unless oh was at them in his sleep, they've been off bounds to him for the last while! :(


----------



## SarahDiener

Would a bath or anything help? Ice? heat pack???


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SpringerS said:


> We're going to hell! Just before we moved to Wales we had dinner with my husband's family and his sister said that if we were going to call our baby a weird name we should let them know soon, so they would have time to come to grips with it. We got the impression that his sister might have been asked by my m-i-l to bring this up. My m-i-l clearly thinks some of our parenting plans are very odd (cloth nappies, co-sleeping crib, etc) and we figured that she's also worried we'll choose an 'alternative' name too.
> 
> In actuality we've settled on quite a classic name, Samuel, with my f-i-l's name as the middle name which we suspect they will approve of. But my husband was a bit annoyed that his family have this idea that we're off the wall and last night when his mum 'casually' asked if we'd settled on a name he told her we'd chosen Spike. Explaining that he was honouring his favourite poet Spike Milligan and his favourite vampire from Buffy.
> 
> His poor mother was beside herself. She kept insisting we couldn't call the baby that. My husband told her that he thought it went well with our dogs' names and would be good for security as when we're in the park calling out "Toby, Dougal, Spike," nobody would know which one was the baby's name. His mother then suggested we call the baby Dougal instead, which my husband had to explain would be extremely confusing for our dog who has been called Dougal all his life. I had to leave the room at that as I was in hysterics.
> 
> In the end she pleaded with us not to call him that as she couldn't possibly go to her friends and tell them we'd called the baby _Spike_! (Tbh, even though it was funny I was a tiny bit annoyed at that as if we did want to call the baby Spike who cares what her friends think?) My husband did not put her out of her misery and she still thinks we're set on Spike. As we signed off she didn't realise her mike was still on and we could hear her lamenting to my f-i-l at the stupidity of her future grandson's name.

LMAO!!! Best. Post. EVER!!!


----------



## 1eighty

Done so much today...

Was spurred on by the _must-not-look-at-internet-or-news-til-after-f1-highlights_ feeling... totally wasted tbh, Alonso went out in the first lap, bloody Kimi clipped his wheel, puncture, spin, out. Vettel and his bloody FINGER! GAH! Anyway... we were in my little brother's old room, it needs some work doing to it as there's damp come through the gable end wall... the wall has been fixed, we're just waiting for the inside to dry out so it can be repaired (estimating January for that). Same thing had to happen in my old room/our room. But got in there, set up the day bed as we have a visitor in just over a week, hoovered, moved furniture (I supervised), rolled up the rug, more hoovering.... hoovered the couch, as it was covered in cat hair :p sprayed it with Frebreze Allergen stuff and covered with a large sheet and the knitted blanket I made and finished in Zim. After a wee break, moved the couch into place, unrolled the rug, moved the TV on top of a 3/4 wardrobe unit, moved the pieces of the cot-bed from our room to that room, put hanging baby stuff (outdoor jackets and growbags) into the unit as well as baskets of "older" clothing we won't need access to for approx 6 months... yet MORE hoovering... and in our room, pulled in a dressing table and chest of drawers, got a smaller TV set up on top, small baby things in the drawers, moved baby gym and bouncy seat thru to other room... clearing out and having the room be more ours again. Moses basket will live at the end of the room until required, shelves will get stocked appropriately with nappies, creams, lotions and potions... Once our visitor has departed there will be a slight shift around, build the cot and move it into place, cover with a sheet for dust etc.

Really, all we need is nappies and we are good to go! My dad got us a baby carrier (though I still want a sling for myself, DH has been coveting a carrier!) and that was just about the last thing on the list apart from consumables (toiletries etc).

Oh, and we got stuff moved up into the loft and there are things in the garage that we'll be cleaning up to come into either our room or his room, it's all been quite productive!

Got some girlies visiting tomorrow from my days as a website moderator, will raid the cupboards for something nice for them, might even be able to make something if given enough energy!

Lil dude has been POINTY today. Limbs everywhere!



re: what to wear during labour... I'm planning on a water birth too, have an ancient tank top with support shelf and gonna use one of my bump bands as a miniskirt for in the pool :p no-one needs to see my spotty arse, really.

Springer: bloody genius :p

Still need to do laundry and pack a hospital bag (definitely going with the little suitcase, and packing lil dude's changing bag with nappies, wipes etc).

We seem to be quite lucky with names, no-one has openly objected to any of our choices. If they had, they'd have got a mouthful from me because it's just not their place to comment on the names we have carefully chosen for our baby. We're telling people here and there but won't "publish" it until he's born and proven to be a "he"!

Phin - the "girls" aren't sore, but have been itchier these past few days. Not noticeably bigger, but probably best to get with the moisturiser juuuust in case. SD - also dreading cracked and bleeding nipples! Mine are so damn tiny I think I'll have to use shields though, which may save me.


Think that about covers things :p


----------



## 1eighty

Oh, and I've had to start wearing my wedding ring on a necklace :(


----------



## SarahDiener

1eighty said:


> Really, all we need is nappies and we are good to go! My dad got us a baby carrier (though I still want a sling for myself, DH has been coveting a carrier!) and that was just about the last thing on the list apart from consumables (toiletries etc).

Hehe good post! You got a lot done!

We're the same, DH has a carrier and I have a wrap :)


----------



## sharonfruit

> re: what to wear during labour... I'm planning on a water birth too, have an ancient tank top with support shelf and gonna use one of my bump bands as a miniskirt for in the pool no-one needs to see my spotty arse, really.

This is genius, I have just today ordered myself a swim skirt, could have saved myself some pennies!!


----------



## skweek35

1eighty - I landed up sleeping till about 7:30 so missed all the starting action this morning!! 
Crickey you were busy today!! Feeling tired just reading what you got up to today! All we did was walk around 2 wedding shows and tesco's and that was home by 2:30pm. Unpacked the shopping and sorted out all the leaflets from the shows. Got a load of washing that's waiting to by hung up. Oh and don't forget sorting the underwear. 
Maybe I've been just as busy? Not feeling too bad for being so busy. 
I'm about to join you on wearing my rings on a necklace or just not wearing them at all. 

Anyone else having really strange dreams? 
The other night I dreamed I was in a shower and gave birth to a boy. I'm definitely having a girl! 
Last night I dreamed it was my wedding day and DF arrived at the venue (different to the hotel we've booked), I told him I was just going to get my dress on and will be down in a few minutes. Got upstairs and had my mother helping me to get into my dress. She tried to do up the laces on the back but proceeded to undo them instead of just pulling them tighter. I got really cross with her and told her to get out of the room! 
Really strange dreams!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ladies .... I really can't remember what you have been chatting about - there was like 6 pages ... the only one I can remember was Springer's post about the name and I was literally :rofl: !! So what if you wanna call your baby Spike lol!!! 

Urm what to wear in labour? I'm going to do what I did the last two times - a strappy long maternity vest top thing and the sheet around my foof .... too much hassle pulling up and down trousers :haha:


----------



## SpringerS

Spent too long chuckling over "Spike" today, so didn't manage to get everything I'd planned done. I did sort out all of the baby's things that still need washing, like his bedding, towels and the cardigan my mum knit him. But I was way too tired to stay up, so I got them into the machine but I won't turn it on until tomorrow. Once they are all washed and dried I can pack the bags.

But we did put the co-sleeper together and the height set. It's back out in the hall now as getting in and out of the bed is enough of a struggle as it is.
https://i48.tinypic.com/301lvgg.jpg


----------



## SarahDiener

Lovely! and your house looks so nice!! Love the window and the lake... (or is it the sea??). I miss the ocean so much, I've never lived further than 20kms from the sea before now... And my doggies, springer, I'm just jealous ok!?


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww it fits in perfectly!! And was going to say the same as SD about the view! :)


----------



## SpringerS

Thanks guys. The house is just temporary while my husband is on contract in Wales but it is the sea outside. It's a tall thin house, built into a cliff, so all the rooms except the bathrooms overlook the bay and the back garden is accessed by climbing stairs from the top floor so the best view is from up there. Of course the drawback is that I have to climb stairs for everything (4 stairways altogether) so I've developed a tendency to spend most of the day in our bedroom on the top floor with the dogs so I can let them out the back without an epic climb. It's a lovely house, though my husband keeps on apologising to me when he sees me huffing and puffing up the stairs (our house in Dublin is a bungalow). He feels terrible that we had to come over here for his work right as I was due but the work situation in Ireland is truly awful, so it's not as if it's his fault. We'd both loved to have stayed home but at least we have some place really nice to live while we're away.

I'm meeting my midwife in an hour to go over my birthplan. I'm a bit nervous about it as I have a lot of choices to make. My heart really, really wants to go to the birth centre as it's so lovely and comfortable but there is a part of me that's terrified something will go wrong and I should go to one of the hospitals to be safest. But they are so busy and utilitarian feeling compared to the birth centre, I know that our first hours/day with the baby will be extra special at the birth centre. As well as that at home I had no option other than hospital birth and being able to choose a homey environment to give birth in will, I suspect, go a long way to make up for not having any family here.

Oh, and I hope I don't have to do a pee test at the midwife's. I just had two pan au chocolait for breakfast with a sugary (fake) latte. I have more sugar in me than an oompa loompa.


----------



## phineas

Awh springer sorry ye had to leave here, I know we r lucky, in all the time since recession hit here in Ireland, oh's only been put on 3 days once for a month! He has changed employers once since tho but that was to take a full time position. I know we've been luckier (touch wood) than a lotta ppl and I thank god we've been able to keep a float! 
Will ye be there for the foreseeable future? 

If the mw asks, u were feeling a bit faint lol


----------



## Jazavac

Bah, another workday. I really wish I could just start my maternity leave instead. :(

A girl from town, a friend's friend, actually, had her baby yesterday. The only way I bring it up or even care much about it (I've seen the girl herself perhaps just a few times, etc.) is because her due date was on Halloween. Her water broke on its own yesterday morning and that was it. Another C-section, of course.

Well, I hope that's nothing similar to what my story will be.

I have no issues with painful boobs anymore, but I think I paid my dues earlier in pregnancy, especially with the mild case of mastitis I managed to develop back then, too. I think they've grown a bit again, though. 

One thing I completely don't understand is that my wedding ring now fits better on my middle finger, than the one I normally wear it on. Weird, for sure, especially now when I'm starting to notice some fluid building up in my feet after 9 hours of sitting. I'm not really swelling up (yet?), but it's getting more uncomfortable and my legs just end up feeling, hm, fuller.


----------



## MommaBarry

Im officially freaking out!!!!! That could be me next week!!! Congrats to those having there babies!!!


----------



## phineas

Here we all were thinking WTB would be the earliest with us following a few weeks later! Crazy! I keep saying I want him early (but safe) but yet Im not actually ready ready lol! I know tho oh would run round picking up my last lil bits, but wow it's still crazy! I can take until my dd but I really don't wanna be late again!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahahahha. Well get your game faces on gals. I've been told the 15th is the furthest I will go, though that could change if my dr changes her mind. Of course the girls gave me my typical Sunday night run for my money.


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB im so excited for you!!!! I cant wait to see pics of those sweet little girls faces!!! Only one week!! :happydance: (if they don't decide to suprise you sooner)


----------



## Bookity

I definitely think WTB is next... Unless someone (at 36 weeks or more, lol) wants to prove me wrong!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'd love my little madame to turn up in the next couple of weeks but only if she is ready! :) I am getting a bit worried about her though because her movements have dramatically decreased - my usual diet coke is NOT working anymore :( I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully she can put my mind at rest and tell me it's just less room? Or I may ask MIL when she comes over with Stephen's new goldfish if she thinks a phonecall to the hospital is in order :shrug: 

WTB - eeeek they'll surprise you on the 14th (next Sunday) ... they seem to like that day :haha: 

It's actually so exciting you ladies are starting to pop!! :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Wait, who had a baby already?! And how many weeks?! I've read the last several pages and I can't see it! I can't even imagine having an October baby! I am determined the baby is going to go the full 40 weeks.

35 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! I still feel pretty good, no swelling or back pain yet, just some wicked wicked acid reflux.

Re: baby names, I almost never tell which names I'm thinking about, I just say, "Oh, haven't decided yet!" And then nobody can object and I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## Bookity

Coleey had a little girl this morning. 36 weeks 2 days (just like my daughter was)... Best I can tell, mommy and baby are doing well.

My daughter has a middle name now!!! I said to my husband the other night that she still doesn't have a middle name. He asked me which of my choices was my favorite, I told him, and he said "well that's it then." LOL. I know the middle name was supposed to be totally my decision, but I knew he wasn't really fond of the name I liked so I was hesitant to actually say "that's the name!" So I feel better now.


----------



## Bookity

Hope everything is okay Charlie! My daughter had a quiet day a couple days before I went into labor... I think she was just getting into position.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah not too worried (I don't think?) ... just she is a wriggler and doesn't normally stop and the last two-three days she's been a bit quieter and it's all half-arsed lol.


----------



## phineas

I agree WTB next Sunday will be ur day! Delighted u made it this far tho! Have u tried the jumping jacks?! Lol 

I started Epo yest, read a really judgemental post on another forum (not directed at me tho) bout it, and had to go back and reread everything I've saved on it, to feel comfy in my decision to take it! Also just made me super grateful for here! They seemed so judgemental on that other forum!... Ill be staying here thanks lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay bookity!! :happydance:

Charlie my LO is doing the same thing! There is some movment but not the drastic make my entire belly shift movements Im used to getting. I think they are just out of space and getting ready. But when in doubt, make the call! Better to be safe :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

No jumping jacks for me. I can barely manage rolling over today. It all hurts which makes me think we are close.


----------



## phineas

Charlie say it to mw but if u r worried ring! I know when bump is having a quiet day ill have wiggles in the morning and night but not during the day, but yet my gut tells me he's ok! Go lie on couch for ten mins on ur sides and jiggle her round see if she kicks u back!


----------



## Jazavac

My pelvis is starting to hurt. It feels like the bone is really separating. I mean, I know that it is, but I don't want to split in half, or something. :lol:

Our movement is still there, but it's different. Even the doctor said that that's how it is, simply because Hippo has nowhere to go. It's morning, still, and he usually naps until noon or two. Afterwards, I get my organs rearranged on a daily basis.


----------



## MedievalGrad

I swear last night/this morning she moved so her head was on one side of my belly and her butt on the other side. Weird, since she's probably been head down for the last few weeks.

Had a real crying jag this morning, and she was moving like crazy afterwards! I am looking forward to my hormones getting back more to "normal."


----------



## charlie15

CharlieKeys said:


> Yeah not too worried (I don't think?) ... just she is a wriggler and doesn't normally stop and the last two-three days she's been a bit quieter and it's all half-arsed lol.

I had the same Thursday to sat last week when normally bubs is a proper wriggler, then today at midwife check bubs is engaged so may explain why there is less movement?? I know this is my 1st and they can engage pretty early which is less likely with 3rd babies but maybe she's just run out of room in there, my bump looks very squashed!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Medi Oh Im so with you there on the hormones!!

Last night I cried because I yelled at the dog and then she gave me the sadest puppy eyes as if to say "im sorry mommy" :cry: I felt horrible. OH Im sure thinks ive gone nuts!!!


----------



## phineas

Pah typical. After been trying to sell my car for a month maybe more now, I had a viewer on sat night. She said she was interested, but critized the way the back is claimed it look like it was crushed (wtf how would I even do that ha!) when it's just the shape. So she said they'd come back sun to look again. Yup no bother. Sunday comes and goes and nothing no word from her. So I just thought ok ur not interested! 

Today, oh's uncle offered to buy it, but pay weekly if we can accept that! Oh and I talked and decided its better than leaving the car there not being used, someone might as well get some use outta it, so accepted his offer. 
So now at 4 in the day, ur one rings me back saying they'll take it. I was like eh it's actually sold, I heard nothing from u like... And she actually ate me over the fone! Are u shitting me??? U can't expect me to hold a car for u if u don't tell me ur gonna take it. All she had to do was ring yest to say look I can't get over ill be there tomorro and I woulda said no bother! But u don't have the right to freak at me like... Eejit ha!


----------



## Beankeeper

I cried last night because DH was snoring & I couldn't sleep & my hips were aching.... I'm starting to think, although I really don't feel ready for LO to come, I could really do with having a few nights without a massive bump!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Ugh, some people... She can't expect u to keep it for her if she doesnt say.

Charlie I think they definitely move less around this time when they run out of room and move south. If you're worried though ring your Midwife, have you done a count?


----------



## Jazavac

Hippo is waking up, which makes sense, as it's getting close to 11 am. About half an hour ago, he did one of his karate moves that made my _something_ do the weird clicky sound, too.

The doctor mentioned nothing about him being engaged yet, but then again, my doctor often chooses not to mention some things, even though he does look around and make notes. 

The only time so far I've cried out of nowhere was some weeks ago, when I drove past a dead cat on the road. But I've always had weird issues like that. Many things don't bother me at all, but I haaaaaate movies with wounded/dead animals, etc.


----------



## SarahDiener

That's not weird! That's normal! I ball my eyes out when I see/hear about dead animals.


----------



## phineas

Sarah exactly! Like she coulda told me she was 100% interested but couldn't pick it up/pay for it until next week and cause Im that type of person, I woulda said no prob!... But to say nothing? No call no nothing? I'm not a mind reader! 

I'm prob gonna jinx myself, but I haven't cried in a few weeks... Well I cry reading the birth stories and watching X factor lol but not cry as in I'm gonna flip the lid with u! I was a bit short tempered the other day, but again I knew this so tried hide myself away! 


1eighty it's a bit like when uve a cold... Ud give anything to take ur nose off just for one night sleep! Hopefully they ease up again for u


----------



## Bookity

I really haven't cried in a long while which is unusual for me. I did get pissy with DH last night, but I don't know if that was really a hormone thing.

I want DD to start sleeping in her crib and he is UBER paranoid that someone will break into our house in the middle of the night and kidnap her. I'm not saying this NEVER happens, but the unlikelihood of it is pretty substantial! He wants to sleep in a cot in her room if we move her in there. So I told him I might as well be the one sleeping on the cot because if she wakes up crying in the middle of the night it's me who's going to have to deal with her because he never does! Not that I want to be 9 months pregnant and sleeping on a cot.

I love that DH cares so much about protecting his family, but I think he takes it too far sometimes.


----------



## skweek35

Join the hormonal club here ladies!! I was walking around a baby show on Saturday and had to bite my lip to stop myself from crying every 5 minutes 

Just back from my scan and looks like we have a little porker on our hands. Her EFW is already 2.87kgs/6lbs 3oz!! help!! Might be heading for a 9lber here!! HELP!!


----------



## Bookity

Read someone's that was it just today and they were predicted a 9lber and got a 7 lb 8.5 oz baby. Don't worry too much about it SK!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey ladies, 

Wow i've been off here a day and soo much happens!! 

First off, Congrats Coleey!! Just had a nose at your journal, your daughter is beautiful!! 

I was just saying to my OH before i came on here that i'm now glad i have EVERYTHING for mine and babies hospital bags, just in case. Then i read that we have started popping our babies out already, how scary!! 

I literally haven't stopped today, been in the city since early morning getting the last baby bits i need and paid off the last of our cot which is being delivered the 25th :) 
I'm certainly paying for it now though, the bottom of my bump feels like its stretching? I have lower back pain and my legs ache...to top it off i have my antenatal class in an hour! 

xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Bookity said:


> I really haven't cried in a long while which is unusual for me. I did get pissy with DH last night, but I don't know if that was really a hormone thing.
> 
> I want DD to start sleeping in her crib and he is UBER paranoid that someone will break into our house in the middle of the night and kidnap her. I'm not saying this NEVER happens, but the unlikelihood of it is pretty substantial! He wants to sleep in a cot in her room if we move her in there. So I told him I might as well be the one sleeping on the cot because if she wakes up crying in the middle of the night it's me who's going to have to deal with her because he never does! Not that I want to be 9 months pregnant and sleeping on a cot.
> 
> I love that DH cares so much about protecting his family, but I think he takes it too far sometimes.

That is very sweet, but it does seem like an overreaction. Couldn't you get a monitor for her room so you'd hear if she was upset or if there was an intruder?
I know these things do happen, but they're pretty rare, right?


----------



## Bookity

We have one. Though it gets annoying because it sometimes beeps like if the other unit was disconnected (there's an alarm if the unit in the nursery is unplugged or turned off), but it hasn't been. I don't know if I need to change the frequency or just buy a better monitor?

We had her in her room for about a month before summer heat hit and I thought DH was okay being separated. He talked about getting a cot then too, but never did.

DH has some OCD tendencies (he has said so himself), but he's never been diagnosed or anything. He doesn't think he needs to see someone about it and I'm hesitant to bring it up. Once or twice he's mentioned knowing he's paranoid, but when I asked if he thought he needed to talk to someone about it he refused. :( His dad was just telling him the other day that he needs counciling because he has recently decided he never wants to eat out or have fast food again because he fears people's unwashed hands, or chapped hands contaminating his food. It's frustrating, but I don't know what to do about it. it does seem like it's gotten worse though in the 7 years we've been together (especially since DD was born).


----------



## Bookity

Lucy, I just noticed your name choice for your little girl. My niece's name is Scarlett Fay! :O) Not my style name, but it is lovely!


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh Bookity, I don't know what to do with him/her :( Maybe he'll consider going to see some after his dad has been going for a while?


----------



## Bookity

I'm sorry, my post might have been confusing. DH is the one who won't go out to eat. His dad was just like "You need counciling, there's something wrong with you!"


----------



## skweek35

Congrats to Coleey!! 

I just popped onto FB to see if I could find the pics and also saw that one of our NCT couples had their baby today - just 3 days early! I'm sooo jealous! I want to have my baby now too! :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha yeah, I was confused :blush:, well maybe with family support he'll consider it?


----------



## phineas

Oh bookity well done on ur patience! If my oh was like that I'd end up shouting at him! I personally would say ok ul sleep in her room but for x amount if time. That once she's settled etc then u gotta break the cycle of being in with her! Like what happens when bump comes? I would try encourage the councelling tho before it gets too big in his head and become a big prob!

Lucy I've that when walking but I think it feels more like baby's after pushing bum and all down to the bottom of my bump, and is stretching the space to the max! 

I just had the hardest bh in the shower ever.. Had to open the shower door to get air in at me! Quiet a weird experience ha!


----------



## SarahDiener

Wow Phineas, I don't get them like that. I almost feel like I'll never go into labour because everyone else seems to "further" along that me! :O


----------



## skweek35

SD - I so know what you mean - most of my friends and NCT class friends are further along than me! I want my baby now!


----------



## Beankeeper

Bookity, that's a tough one, but I'd imagine it'll be difficult having her in your room once baby arrives. It might be worth him seeing someone though. It's natural to feel protective of your LOs, but I guess there needs to be a balance before it turns to paranoia. (I'm a bit worried that I'll be over the top with our LO.) 

Is your daughters room far from yours? We only have a small flat, so LO will be next door to us when they move into their room.


----------



## phineas

It was only the one unfortunately Sarah lol the heat prob didn't help either! Boo :(


----------



## skweek35

A quick question for those 2nd, 3rd, etc, time ladies. 
I bought another pack of maternity sanitary pads yesterday. Just wondering how many maternity pads I will need before I can start using normal sanitary pads again?


----------



## bugaboobaby

Where I am at they provide them in the hospital and send you home with a ton of them. Usually I use the maternity ones for the first 5 days or so, then I am just using regular ones. Just depends on the individual though for sure. Some women barely have any bleeding 2 days post, others bleed a lot for 2 or 3 weeks. I'd have a couple packs on hand, just in case, but you may not need them all:) I myself bought 2 packs of heavy flow overnights, and 2 packs of the kind I use during my normal period. We will see how things go. If I need something different I'll just send DH out after them :haha:


----------



## MedievalGrad

Ugh, SO has just announced to me that he thinks we need to spray the house/yard for fleas again. We have two big dogs, and had to have a special spray of the house this summer BEYOND what he normally does because of the drought where we live (it made it a really bad year for fleas). He just texted me to say that I am going to have to wash EVERY item of clothing in the house afterwards (just finished washing and organizing all baby's clothes, of course) and then vaccuum 2x a day for 2 weeks. 

I haven't seen ANY fleas inside so I don't know what brought this on, but the prospect of washing every item of clothing and bedding in the house does not fill me with excitement, but I guess I can't fault him wanting to make sure there's not a single flea in the house.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bookity - I dunno how you keep so patient! I would be the same as Phin. Have you approached him on the subjecT?


----------



## CharlieKeys

skweek35 said:


> A quick question for those 2nd, 3rd, etc, time ladies.
> I bought another pack of maternity sanitary pads yesterday. Just wondering how many maternity pads I will need before I can start using normal sanitary pads again?

Right with my 1st ... I used two packs of maternity pads and then normal night towels for a week and then the bleeding stopped - so had 2 weeks of bleeding and it was light. In fact I may have started to wear normal pads by the end of it? 

With my second ... I used 4 packs of maternity pads and about 3-4 packs of night towels for 3 weeks ... I bled a lot heavier after him and was wearing two pads at a time for a few days too (all normal apparently!)


----------



## phineas

Mediveal as much as I get he wants to keep on top of them I don't envy u! I've lost my nesting buzz and that would just suck IMO! 

Sk I just used normal pads tbh! But I didn't bleed heavy! I've only brought one pack of normal pads for the hosp bag this time but I know oh has no prob picking up stuff like that if I need him too! I have a load of boob pads tho and they feel more comfy than pads so ill just shove a hape of them in there if needs be lol


----------



## MedievalGrad

And his mom and stepdad are coming to visit next weekend, so the guest room has to get fixed up and pronto! It still has a bunch of stuff in it from when SO's best guy friend stayed with us for a few months after losing his job so it needs a LOT of work in 4 days. 

So I hope I discover a nesting urge!!


----------



## Bookity

I'm nervous about bringing it up since he obviously doesn't want to talk about it. Avoiding conflict or heavy conversations is something that I overdo. I guess we all have things we need to work on huh? I did tell him today that it would be nice if he talked to someone about his anxiety because I don't want him to worry himself into an early grave or anything.


----------



## Beankeeper

That's a good way to put it, shows him that you're not nagging or anything, you just really care about him. :hugs: You're right too, every couple has their little quirks & issues! He may ease off being so overprotective of your daughter once he has 2 to worry about though.


----------



## Jazavac

Perhaps you could suggest counselling of some sort that includes you, as well? Sometimes it's just easier to get things going that way, too. 

There are no maternity pads here, it seems, or at least I have no clue where I would find them. The hospital will provide me with as many as I need during my stay, but once I leave, I assume, I'm supposed to figure things out on my own. I have a whole stack of overnight pads by Kotex, so that should work. Or so I hope. I'll get some waterproof protective pads for my bed, as well, to make sure I don't have to wash the bedding on a daily basis.


----------



## Beankeeper

I had such a job finding maternity pads! There were none in the town I live in, had to go to Edinburgh to get them (which isn't a big deal- I work there anyway). I bought 2 packs of 12 maternity pads & have a jumbo pack of Always maxi night pads too. I hope I don't need so many, but only time will tell!


----------



## sharonfruit

Asda sells them where I live ! X


----------



## Bookity

Oh yeah, the nursery is just across the hall, not far at all.

My hospital provides maternity pads and sends me home with a bunch. I use sanitary pads after that.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

MedievalGrad said:


> Ugh, SO has just announced to me that he thinks we need to spray the house/yard for fleas again. We have two big dogs, and had to have a special spray of the house this summer BEYOND what he normally does because of the drought where we live (it made it a really bad year for fleas). He just texted me to say that I am going to have to wash EVERY item of clothing in the house afterwards (just finished washing and organizing all baby's clothes, of course) and then vaccuum 2x a day for 2 weeks.
> 
> I haven't seen ANY fleas inside so I don't know what brought this on, but the prospect of washing every item of clothing and bedding in the house does not fill me with excitement, but I guess I can't fault him wanting to make sure there's not a single flea in the house.

I would not be cool with this, personally, especially if there isn't a dire problem. If you haven't noticed it, how bad can it be?? I say treat the dogs and then put some chemical on them (goes on back of neck) and keep on top of cleaning the house. If there is carpet, I think they have powders you can put so there are no volatile chemicals. I just can't see spraying the house with chemicals mere weeks before baby comes home, and really, baby could come home anytime! GL to you, whatever you do.


----------



## phineas

Oh my! I have a very bruised vag feeling and like a very heavy lump in it... Think I can safely say baby's engaged... Here's hoping he stays that way, although I'm def gonna be walking funny today! Up since early been having odd dreams bout my oh and fb??!!! He was letting me read all his mail and wow he knows some weirdos lol the messages were just odd (woke up hoping I hadn't stole his fone lol) and lotta them were bout second hand baby blankets... Ehhh ye lol 

I'm starving think I can safely say I found my appetite!


----------



## 1eighty

Put the first lot of newborn/teeny tiny sized clothes in the washer just now... and am getting all emotional about what it means. It's really coming home now, baby soon!

Med: treat the dogs, sprinkle and hoover the carpets, _steam _the curtains, mattresses and soft furnishings where they are - that will do if there is no visible infestation and will be less hassle for you, better for you and baby (chemicals) and should be enough for your OH to be satisfied. Best of luck!


----------



## Jazavac

I agree, I'd start with the dogs and if they show no signs of fleas, there is probably nothing elsewhere in the house either. 

I have to make an appointment one of these days to bring our cat in and see if she's all fine and dandy. Her annual checkup is usually after thanksgiving (vaccinations, etc), but I want them to test for parasites and to clip her nails _before_ the baby comes.

Technically, I can do the nails part myself (we trim them only occasionally, since she has a huge cat tree she climbs on and doesn't scratch our furniture, or us), but I'll have her hate _them_ instead of me. Just in case. :lol:

It's 3:30, bleh, and I'm up. Slept for a while, got up to use the bathroom, failed to fall back to sleep. My husband was snoring, but I think my main issue was the fact I was hungry.


----------



## MrsBertie

I can't believe someone's already had their baby! I really want her to be here now, just can't wait to meet her. But the house is still a state and there's a fair few things I want to get sorted before she arrives. I kinda want to still have stuff to do cos then she will prob arrive rather than getting everything done and being bored just waiting around, but I think being able to access all the rooms in the house is a necessity! 
I was the latest due date from my NCT class so it's not a surprise they are all having their babies, but its very exciting that people from here are popping :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, Medieval just do an advantage or something on their neck. It should be enough if you haven't even seen fleas. 

I had problems finding pads too, I have some Always nights, but I miss my brand that I get in NZ :'(. Anyway, Apparently there is some maternity pad you can get from DM that is unmarked as maternity, but is for maternity... :shrug:. So If i need some I'll send DH out to get some...


----------



## phineas

MrsB and any one else due the 1st.... Yer term tomorro... Wow! That's crazy! 

Jaz I woke starving too! Just to find summat nice to eat now!


----------



## MommaBarry

Sounds like hunger is waking us all up :haha:

I've been up since 5. Layed in bed until 5:30 until the craving for a bagel won and I got up and made one. 

Today I am eagerly awaiting my student loan check :happydance: Once I get that text that the money has hit my account, I can finish the last of the things I need for my hospital bag, get my breast pump, and can get my rocker/recliner!! I have been waiting for the money for a month now and am excited like a kid on christmas morning!!

Today I am meeting my best friend for lunch. We are both so busy that we try and do this once a month and it dawned on me this might be the last time we meet for awhile since baby is coming. Kind of sad.

Anyways I am off to do laundry, might as well take advantage of being up so early.


----------



## phineas

Awh momma delighted its finally time for ur cheque! Enjoy finishing getting ur last pieces! Also enjoy ur lunch, I realised last night ill prob only be in my parents once more before baby's born... Kinda weird ha! 

Also I made myself a scone... Was kinda yummy :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmmm I well fancy a scone and jam now!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I love scones! I was just reading on how to make lemon curd, it suggested eating it on scones, I was really really tempted to bake some...
What I really love is cheese scones with jam :D


----------



## phineas

I had choc spread.... Yumm lol prob the most unhealthy of us all but I only eat chic spread on scones, and I only have them once in a blue moon so it's allowed!! Lol


----------



## lillio

mmmmmmh food! Haven't eaten anything proper in days... stupid hyperemesis! I live on cereal :(


----------



## phineas

Awh lillio u poor thing!


----------



## Mrs.326

Springer - I know I'm a bit late on this, but the name situation with your MIL is hysterical! Thanks for sharing - I definitely needed that laugh.

As for the talk about hormones & crying... I've been there for the past 3 days. I was out of town this weekend when DH called to cut my trip short. He said I had better get home because my sweet 9 year old pug was having issues and he feared it was the end. I rushed home and she's doing "okay". She can't walk anymore... she's completely unstable. You can see the frustration in her eyes - she wants to move and play so badly, she just can't. Vet says it's likely a central nervous system disease, cancer, or tumor. He said it will quickly progress, however we're giving steroids a shot to see if maybe the cause is inflammation. The diagnostic testing we would need to do to get a clear diagnosis starts at $2500 and goes up to $5000... and that's BEFORE treatment and/or surgery. I'm in a horrible funk greiving for my pup... I've had her since I graduated high school... I can't stand the thought of her not being here to meet our baby boy. 

bleh - sorry for the sad sappy post. I just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## SpringerS

phineas said:


> Awh springer sorry ye had to leave here, I know we r lucky, in all the time since recession hit here in Ireland, oh's only been put on 3 days once for a month! He has changed employers once since tho but that was to take a full time position. I know we've been luckier (touch wood) than a lotta ppl and I thank god we've been able to keep a float!
> Will ye be there for the foreseeable future?

No, it's a temporary move for a short term contract. We think we'll be back home for Christmas as this job will be moving to London after that and even if they want him to stay on we don't really fancy going back to London and then moving between London and Swansea every 6 months for the next few years. Which means he's back to job hunting at home in the new year, so who knows what will happen long term.:shrug:

I'm going to be a big tease now and say that I have a brilliant update to the Spike story but I got my whooping cough jab this morning and my right arm feels half dead, so I'm going to wait 'til I can do it justice.

And I'm so sorry about your dog Mrs.326. I'll keep everything crossed that the steroids work for her.


----------



## MrsBertie

Sorry to hear about your dog Mrs.326. We have two dogs and I would be so upset if they were poorly. Ill keep everything crossed that the steroids help.

I'm currently lying here on my side having drunk a bottle of lucazade cos I haven't felt baby move much today. Sure it's nothing and its just cos I've been busy doing stuff today and haven't really noticed but guess I just have to wait and see then get in touch with hospital if she still hasn't moved much.


----------



## SarahDiener

That's awful Mrs :(, I hope the steriods help.

Sorry about your sickness, Lillio! Can the doctor give you anything?

We are all going to be waiting for the update, Springer! :)

Have you done a count MrsBertie?


----------



## MrsBertie

No they tell us not to bother counting over here and go with pattern of movement instead and tell them if its changed. She's had a couple of little wriggles now and I listened in with Doppler and her heart rate is exactly what it's supposed to be so unless I don't feel anything in the next few hours I'm not gonna worry about it I don't think. I guess she's just getting too big to be as active as she used to be.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Yeah, it turns out SO saw a small bug (thought it might have been a flea) jump on his phone outside at WORK. I know he wouldn't want fleas in the house with the baby, but if we haven't been getting bit, and not seeing anything, I think it's better not to do a full-on home flea treatment just before the baby gets here. Besides, it's getting cool outside and that is supposed to kill them off anyways. 

Hoping for the best with your dog, Mrs. 326!


----------



## phineas

Awh ur poor dog mrs! Thinking of him!

Springer that's good that ye get to come home! Also can't wait to hear the rest of spikes story lol 

Mrs hope she thumps soon! 

Mediveal glad u don't have to do a big clean out again! 

AFM I feel odd! Have a lot of crampyness in my back, my bump feels like its constantly in a big bh, I'm exhausted and feel like I'm walking... Weird ha! Glad I've my drs appt tomorrow ill say it to them there. It's only hit me properly in the last hour but its def not from doing stuff cause I have barely moved all day!


----------



## MommaBarry

Springer shame on you for holding out on us :haha:

Mrs :hugs: your post made me a bit emotional :cry: I hope puppy love pulls through whatever is going on.


Student loan check is not coming today since yesterday was a holiday :growlmad: stupid federal people taking holidays off so now my money is delayed one to two days. Guess I will be shopping this weekend.

Lunch with my girlfriend was yummy and fun!! Always good to catch up.
Really wishing I could have a nap, but now its about time to get the DS from school. Sigh, looks like early to bed it is!


----------



## Jazavac

Mrs.326, I hope your dog will be fine! Poor pup. :(

MrsBertie, are the movements back to their regular schedule already? I do agree, though, that at this stage, they can't move as much or the same way they used to, though.

I'm tired again, I suppose I'm paying for the parts of night during which I was wide awake. We're having our last childbirth class at our house tonight and I'm looking forward to it!

I had my massage last night and I think I liked it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Springer .... that is very mean of you!!! A half dead arm is NO excuse to hold out on us :haha:


----------



## phineas

Hmmmm think I've my priorities wrong... During dtd I goes to him 'can u feel a head yet ?!!' His face lol I didn't mean it in a pervy way... Just in a I wonder if she's engaged way lol then after he came I prob made the situation worse... Told him he was a few weeks early but hell if his cum will help my cervix I won't say no!!!

Ill be lucky if I get it again freaking him out like that lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh phin :rofl: ...........well did he feel it? lol


----------



## oh_so_blessed

SarahDiener said:


> I love scones! I was just reading on how to make lemon curd, it suggested eating it on scones, I was really really tempted to bake some...
> What I really love is cheese scones with jam :D

I've not checked in with this thread today yet, but good thing because now I'm drooling. mmm. lemon curd? cheese scones with jam? What are you trying to do to me?? lol!!

Hope you're all doing well. How are you feeling, phin, still lots of BH? Hope they settled out for you. Had a bunch when I first sat down for the evening, but they've sorted now I guess. That's good, tired of these unproductive contractions! :p Even without them I am feeling menstrual crampy. Yesterday had a bit more than usual discharge, but today not. Baby's been crazy busy, but guess he's napping now, good thing 'cause it makes me tired when he's moving about for many minutes!


----------



## phineas

Momma he wouldn't go fully in after that just in case he did lol I kinda forced him in at the end tho (hey what good is the cum if it doesn't reach the cervix lol) but he didn't wait round for too long to see if he could feel lol! I kinda forget sometimes he's not bnb and although I can tell him all this stuff... I prob should pick my place a lil better lol

Oh so bh finally eased up, back aches like crazy tho. I got bugger all sleep cause I had crazy dreams! I think oh and I were talking to each other in our sleep... Either that or I dreamed we were lol def had some lightening crotch all night but at this stage ill just add it to the list! 

Lemon curd?? Yuck lol now a jam doughnut.... Ohhhh yumm lol


----------



## lillio

Phin you make me laugh lol!

So sorry about the doggy tho :(

I neeeeed a spike story update and it reminded me in going for my whooping cough injection later today... boooooh!

On another note I feel like crap, so tired but really unsettled too...don't like it xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Anyone else had the flu jab and felt really crappy the day after? That and my arm feels like it's been punched repeatedly :( 

:haha: Phin you're hilarious! LOVE reading your posts on here because it always brings a little giggle and smile to my face lol Your poor OH - he's not traumatised for life ;)


----------



## phineas

Lol thanks girls unfortunately for oh I'm not making it up lol 

Charlie he 'punished' me in a diff way... Left me covered in hickeys, I'm like a horny schoolgirl going round he left my neck so bad lol were the type of couple tho who can be on the fone to our parents during dtd and not let it stop us ha (all my friends now know to just ignore the noises pahahaha) 

but cause he avoids putting his hands on bump during dtd I think this time I went just a tad too far lol ah well! 

Still waiting in the clinic... Literally the last person here! Was talking to a girl here tho for the last 2 hours so suppose I can't complain, I got a giggle!


----------



## Mrs.326

Charlie - I always feel a little off after getting my flu shot... it lasted for about 3 days, but after that I was fine. 

So tired today! I could fall asleep on my desk if only I could lay my head down :haha:


----------



## SpringerS

Ok, so part two of the Spike saga.

A little background first. According to my husband his family operates by a diagonal communication system. So if his mum really wants to ask him something she doesn't just call him up and ask him. She'll call his sister, get her to find out and then let her know. It's why my husband suspected that his sister's baby name question at our last dinner together was asked at his mum's behest. So he wasn't too surprised to get a call from his sister on Monday evening, nor that she opened with, "I'm calling about Spikegate."

My husband started laughing and asked what had happened and was told that his mum had spoken to his sister and was really upset about the name. Apparently she even hates Spike Milligan and doesn't know why anyone would call their child after him. And they both laughed when he told her about his mum's suggestion that we give the baby the dog's name instead, as his sister hadn't heard that part of the story. His sister then said that their dad is convinced it's a joke, which we'd guessed. He was about to say something about not being able to fool him when his sister assured him she thinks Spike is a cool name and she would work on their parents!

He was a bit in shock, he'd assumed his sister had also figured out it was a joke and at first he wasn't sure what to say. His sister then went on to ask if I was very upset by their mum's reaction to the name we had chosen. My evil husband decided to keep the joke going and told her I was, especially by his mum saying she couldn't possibly tell her friends that name. His sister had also not heard that part and was appalled on our behalf!

He can't stop laughing whenever he thinks about it and tbh, neither can I. I think it might be time to come clean and admit it's a joke but my husband is determined to let it run a while longer so there will probably be further updates in the near future.


----------



## Mrs.326

:rofl: "Spikegate"! HAHAHA! :haha: 

I absolutely love this story! I can't wait for more updates!


----------



## MommaBarry

Springer :rofl: dont stop the saga anytime soon....please!! Im enjoying this just as much as you and OH are!!! You should wait and do the big reveal of the name when LO is here! Then she will be over the moon when she meets baby and learns his name is not spike!! That is what I wanted to do anyways but OH was telling everyone and I knew my mom would find out eventually.

I wanted to tell my parents we were going to name our LO "Thelma" but my mother is the type to have things personalized. I could see her coming to the babyshower with a blanket that said "Thelma" on it and then having to explain to my daughter why her baby blanket had that name. Oh and sure enough, my mother did have a blanket made with Morgan Faye on it lol.


----------



## Bookity

LOL, Momma... My mom and sister both do the personalized crafts thing... If I gave a name that wasn't actually our chosen name I'd definitely end up with a blanket or framed cross-stitch with the wrong name!

Springer, that is too funny! I can't do things like that and keep a straight face.

When I first met my husband's mother when we were dating he put his arm around me and basically told her that he knocked me up and we had to get married... he used a German phrase for it that means "they must" (SarahD help me out here!). Obviously a joke and it didn't go far (nor did his mom believe it). DH does like little tricks like that sometimes, but he didn't play around with the name.


----------



## phineas

Lol that's classic! Ur oh has such a mans perspective... It's her fault for been rude bout it lol don't give in yet, wait until she finally loves the name and then tell her lol least ye have ur sil on yer case to help convince her now lol! Classic!


----------



## Bookity

I think that if it goes on very long LO might just have to have the nick-name of Spike because the joke has stuck with so many people!!


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl: at Spikegate!


----------



## Mrs.326

Speaking of personalized gifts - a guy in my office gave a different name to his family so they would back off and quit asking questions since he and his wife didn't want to share the name yet, and his mother had a ton of stuff embroidered with the wrong name!! HAHAHA!! Hopefully your MIL won't go nuts personalizing gifts for "Spike", although with her obvious hate for the name I doubt she will. My mom went overboard... I have probably 10 blankets and countless onesies with "Davis" all over them from her. :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

That is just frickin' priceless, I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Well that's made my day !!! "Spikegate" fricking hilarious!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I love it, Springer!!
Do you mean "sie müssen", Bookity? Or "Wir Müssen"? Or were you looking for a special phase?


----------



## Bookity

SarahDiener said:


> I love it, Springer!!
> Do you mean "sie müssen", Bookity? Or "Wir Müssen"? Or were you looking for a special phase?

Yeah it was "sie müssen". I thought I remembered the words, but didn't have a clue how to spell it. ;)


----------



## destynibaby

had my 36 week appt today! anddd im on bedrest.
blood pressure has been high for several weeks and today it was 140/100!!! then after chilling out for a while and they took it again it went to 138/90. so they said i could go home but I BETTER relax.
did the GBS test...was quick and easy
and a cervical check.. anddd im 1cm dilated!!!!!!


----------



## Bookity

Sorry about the bed rest destyni! Yay for dilation though!

Oh DD slept in her room part of last night. She woke in the middle of the night and didn't want to go back to sleep for anything. Finally DH was like "lets put her in her bed and see if that works, we have a monitor right?" After a final rocking in her glider I put her in her bed and she stayed there til a DECENT hour of the morning.  So I guess with DH, extreme tiredness wins out over paranoia! I'm going to try and put her in her room again tonight from the start. I really think she sleeps better in there. Probably her mattress is more comfy than the thin pad on the pack n play.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Got my first random comment of, "Any day now!" from a stranger as I walked into the grocery store today. I guess that's technically true, but I'm determined it's going to be 4.5 more weeks!

And, yes, my arm hurt for a couple days after getting my flu shot.


----------



## phineas

Destyni sorry for bed rest, i know ur pain I ended up on bed rest with DS. Take it easy and mind urself! I've to start 2 week checks now to keep an eye on mine.

Bookity I hope she sleeps tonight, more so u can prove a point... And get some sleep! 

Mediveal if ur like me I get embarrassed saying oh 5.5 weeks.., still feels so far away to be getting them comments!


----------



## MommaBarry

Aww Destiny :hugs:
But yay for dialation!!!! :happydance:

I was getting my shopping done, or tyring to today. I started getting really bad BH and could hardly walk. Started getting the pain in my lower back when I would have them, like a spasm or bad gas and decided that was enough for today. I have just felt "off". Think Im going to lay down until OH gets home and see if I feel better. Just have a feeling things are going to happen sooner than later.


----------



## Mrs.326

OOohhhh... MommaB!! Do you think it's something more than just spasms?? Like... I don't know... contractions?! :) When is your scheduled c-section again?


----------



## Bookity

Oooh... sounds promising! The day I went into labor I had back pain and remember just feeling "off" as well. Be nice if your little one gave you another week or so before she arrives though! Exciting stuff!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Eeeeep!! And the race continues!!! So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Could have been Mrs!! I just started using my contraction timer on my phone just now to see how many and how long of whatever Im getting. Figure if im having enough of the pain and tightening I can at least call the office and give them the info from my phone. This has been going on now since Noon today and its after 4 now. My c-section is scheduled for Nov 2nd. But she said she would take her earlier if my water breaks, or I start having regular contractions so that there would be time to do the section.

And yes Bookity, I need at least another week. 2 would be better!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mommab - keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Thinking of u momma hope they ease for u :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Kept track for an hour and had 8 painful I guess BH lasting for a minute or two at a time. Layed down and they started to become less intense and less often only 5 in an hour. Decided to go out to dinner and they started back up and I couldn't even finish my food. Came home and after laying down they became less intense again. Seems like the more active I am or the more I am sitting upright at the least the more they become. 

So tonight I am off my feet and not doing a thing. Thinking a very warm bath is in order to get my back to ease up and then bed!! Fingers crossed I do not repeat this again tomorrow, I have class in the evening and a big test to take that I dont want to miss!


----------



## Bookity

Hope tomorrow is a better day for you MommaB!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Loving the continued saga, Springer. lol!! 

Phin, have you had lemon curd? I swear to God, it is irresistible. We have to buy it for a premium price here because it's imported, but usually we eat the whole jar in a matter of a few days. I could do it in one, but I stop myself because I know I'm being bad. :p It doesn't even need scones, I literally spoon it from the jar. :p Glad you're feeling better, hope your back doesn't keep with the trouble. 

MommaB, sounds like you *might* be getting close. Curious if those BH keep up regularly for you! When do we call them contractions?!


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck with the test, MommaB! 

I don't understand the whole contraction deal (as of yet), so I can't really say anything useful! I hope it gets easier for you tomorrow, that's for sure.


----------



## Beankeeper

Morning ladies!

Springer - love it! :haha:

MommaBarry - gosh, I hope they ease up & good luck with the test.

I'm heading into work for the last time today :happydance: sooo excited about being off for a while! I finish at lunch time too as I have a consultants appointment & scan this afternoon. I tried the 'cold on the top of the bump' technique to try & get baby to turn, but no luck yet. Will try again this evening. I'm a bit worried the consultant will tell me I need a section... Turn baby turn!

My pram was delivered the other day, but I haven't been able to play with it yet due to us getting new windows put in our room & the baby's room, so that should be fun if I have the energy this evening.

I've slept really poorly the last few nights and have been pretty sicky as a result. Heartburn is as bad as ever & my hips are so painful. It'll all be worth it though, right? To hold our beautiful babies in our arms! Eeek, we're so close now!


----------



## SarahDiener

Take it easy Momma, Mine definitely come on when I'm more active too. 

Oh_so, you can make it! It looks pretty easy tbh :D (Lemon curd). I wanted to make some today I think, then I can do muffins or something from it (and eat it :))

Yay Bean!! I'm glad you ladies are finally finishing off at work! Apparently if you lean forward and let your belly hang it helps get them in the right space :shrug:.(over the bench, over a ball..) I did it a few times when my LO moved out of there, seemed to help.

It's totally worth it! And not much longer ladies!!

37weeks today for me I'M FULL TERM!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: WATERMELON!!!!!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Woop woop Sarah! Now you can say the famous line from one of my fab movies: "I carried a watermelon!" :happydance:

I'll keep trying to shift this little one, apparently going on all fours helps as well, but there's not much you can do in that position except rude things or scrubbing floors :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm constantly on all fours over my birthing ball as its so much comfier than sitting on the sofa! X


----------



## phineas

Oh so I can't stand anything like that! I'm a really fussy eater and hate even trying new foods! 

Sarah woopp go u :) 

Bean yay for maternity leave! Say ur delighted to finally have a break! Hope u get a chance to play with ur buggy! 

Girls do u not get funny looks been sprawled all over the ball? Lol 

I slept like a log last night, feel so refreshed today! Heck ill take one good night every 7 lol


----------



## sharonfruit

> [Girls do u not get funny looks been sprawled all over the ball? Lol/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm only ever seen by OH an he is used to it by now :haha:


----------



## lillio

I love my ball, it's the most comfy place to sit as we have a GIANT squashy sofa that I just sink too deep into and get stuck lol!

woohoo for the watermelon Sarah!!!!

loving the spikegate saga!

still feeling crappy, I wanna sleep but can't settle, I wanna clean but can't be bothered, I wanna go out but when I do I just want home again... I got problems lol! Just want my baby now lol! My dog is being a total stalker, he won't leave me for a second, he even sat and watched me in the shower this morning... total weirdo!!

xx


----------



## SarahDiener

HAha, my doggy does that anyway  I can't imagine how he'd be while pregnant! (He's in NZ). My DH keeps forgetting to bring home the ball, it's in his office at work :(. I want to bounce!


----------



## MrsBertie

Ooooooo mommaB keep us updated, hope it eases off so you can take your test. 

Term today for me too wooooo! I try as much as I can to sit on my ball to try and get little in into an anterior position (apparently less painful and easier labour). I had the best lie in this morning after the usual couldn't get comfy/kept waking up throughout the night I slept for a whole 2 hours- amazing. 

Can't wait for her to be here now but have enough stuff in house that needs cleaning etc to keep me occupied for at least another week.


----------



## MommaBarry

Congrats SarahD and MrsB :happydance: Full term!! Now you can start tweaking those nips and get things going :haha:

Thanks ladies!! 
Things finally calmed down here. Got some rest and feeling better. But I have tons to do today so Im hoping that doesn't stir up more of whatever was going on yesterday. Can't wait for my docs appointment!! These are the ones that are fun lol.


----------



## phineas

Ok girls note to self... When u feel good take advantage and do summat at home! I went to do my shopping, and had to stop on the road to puke 3 times, have had to run to the loo in here 2 times with the runs (sorry) and have had to sit down half way round tescos cause I felt like passing out. 

Love how u can go from feeling amazing to feeling like it would be easier if the ground swallowed u up! 

And now just after turning and this old man is after collapsing from low sugar he's diabetic. His wife is sitting here crying the poor thing she's really old too. Feel so sorry for her


----------



## MrsBertie

Hey phin hope you feel better soon- do you think you could be having your 'pre-labour' clear out? I know quite a few people who had d&v just before they went into labour!


----------



## phineas

Mrs one min I think eh is it next I think no I'm just feeling off! I honestly dunno lol I'm still sitting here with a drink to try ease up stomach and rehydrate myself. I still have a bit to do in town so wanna try finish before I give in and go home! I've cramps but its more the top of my bump, so I prob just am feeling off or summat! 

Going on mamma's new moon theory we might gain a few baby's this Monday isn't it? WTB is hopefully having her lil beauty's then wonder if well get any one else?!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yep its Monday!! Hope you feel better Phin :hugs:

We haven't heard from WTB in a few days. WTB how are things?? Do you think those babies are going to wait until Monday, or make a sneaky entrance into the world before then?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaaaaay to 37 weeks ladies!!!! :) :) 

Mommab - glad they calmed down! 

I'm still waiting for my babies to come home. MIL took them last night as I was so ill (still don't feel great) and said she'd bring them home by 12 but they're still not here .... when should I text and ask?


----------



## phineas

I'd just text now Charlie, u can't look bad ur only asking! I always panic a lil too spec if there's a time given and u hear nothing between then! 
U feeling ok?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm doing okay ladies. These three stinker beans are giving me the run around. I nearly had them last night, but we made it to the bewitching hour and everything settled back down. I was down to one last shot and then it would have been a call to get the "team" assembled for delivery. 

We may just make it to Monday.


----------



## phineas

Awh WTB they really like pushing ur limits don't they! They have done so so well though, has baby C gained any more weight for u or have they checked that yet?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I just text saying 'Was I supposed to come get them? Just we have that lady coming around to see us all at half 1' and nothing ..... She's normally pretty good and drops them off at the exact time she says ....

I'd have to drive round to get them (even though they live 2 minutes away) but don't have time now :shrug: eeeek. I miss them but don't want to look as though I'm being pushy asking for them back? lol 

eeek WTB - they will definitely come on Sunday!!!! They like Sundays lol


----------



## WTBmyBFP

They probably won't measure ms. C until she's greeting the world. And yes, they are testing limits for certain.

Sunday is my birthday, and I suppooooooose I could share. :haha: It would make DH happy to not have a different date to remember.


----------



## SarahDiener

Good job wtb-beans at staying in!:happydance: 

Charlie you're allowed to miss them! She's probably running late or it was some confusion.


DH wants to go for a walk, it's so sunny outside, but I'm pretty sure it'll give me another 2 hour BH :(


----------



## charlie15

Charlie hope your MIL makes an appearance with your LO's soon or at least calls you!

WTB, nearly there and very nice and easy for your OH with all his 4 ladies birthday on 1 day!

And yey to everyone who is 37 weeks! cannot believe that we are officially term now, yikes, I've started frantically cleaning my fridge and defrosting my freezer today!


----------



## phineas

I'd say ud be only to happy to share WTB! Lol although will be an expensive day for ur oh for yrs to come lol

Ring her Charlie and see where she is! Tell her u just want cuddles... From the boys not her lol 

Sarah... Don't do it! Ha I give up I don't care how slobby I look its the couch all the way now for me! Walking/shopping/cleaning... Baby hates them all lol


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yah, well. Now I don't want to be nice to DH. He just started playing this recording of what sounds like a very congested bull dog snoring. It was me. Last night. What a pest!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Lol! Omg, I can't believe he filmed it! LOL. My DH has been snoring more than normal, I want to kill him!!!!


----------



## phineas

Pahahaha that's mean... Girls don't snore.. We breath heavily lol same way as we don't fart, sweat, belch or do anything nasty boys do lol that's what I tell DS anyways lol


----------



## Bookity

Just catching up and making sure no one went and had babies while I was sleeping. ;)

Yay for all the term ladies today! I still have 3 weeks to go for that. I feel like I'm at the back of the pack!

Last night was very good for sleep. I still woke up to pee obvs (only once), but DD didn't have any mid-night wake ups. Though that monitor really picks up her shifting movements, and she moves around a lot! I can hear her waking up now so I better go get her. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

He is trying to figure out how to make it the ringtone for when I call. Fired, I say!!


----------



## 1eighty

So I'm now over the 100kg mark. Gained 2kg in 3 weeks (not bad, it's the only gain I've had since 24w) so am now high-risk for my weight.

Sugar in my pee despite blood sugar readings in the normal range, so high-risk for that.

Little troll has flipped at some point and is now breech. BAD BABY! Get back down! If he doesn't turn by the time I go into labour, I'll be high-risk for that, too (and likely straight into surgery for a C-section).

Midwife is going to counsel the consultant on me, they'll want me on Heparin after the birth because of my weight now... my thyroid panel was completely normal but I'll get tested again after the birth when things have settled as something's not been right there for the past few years. All the other blood tests were fine or immune, as expected. I can book in for the flu and WC jab after Monday. Troll's HR was 140-150, bucking the trend for boy babies once again lol :p

Apparently, the water birth facility is a large rectangular tub, not a round pool... Guess I'll have to judge nearer the time, as they don't do tours any more because of patient confidentiality. Really don't fancy getting stuck in the bottom of an industrial bathtub.



Gz on term-time, ladies :)

WTB, hope they hang in there a little longer for you!

Charlie, got your babies back yet?

Hugs all :)


----------



## Mrs.326

So exciting for those who are term!! I've definitely got my money on WTB to be next :)

Last night I am certain I had a contraction... at 33 weeks it's not exactly something I'm hoping for right now. I woke up with a horrible "stomach ache". It literally felt like the worst tummy ache I've ever had, so I got up to sit on the toilet and nothing... I haven't been constipated or anything so I'm sure that wasn't it. After making it back to bed the pain intensified and lasted for another 5-7 minutes at that intensity (felt like a lifetime!). I could not move at all!! I was seconds away from telling DH to get the car and drive me to the hospital. Finally, after about 12 minutes total the pain went away. About 10 minutes later I had another faint tummy ache feeling that went away after about 3 minutes and wasn't too bad. I fell asleep after that, so I'm not sure if I had anymore dull pains, but that one was a doozy! Was that actually a contraction?? Should I call my doctor? I've been pretty light headed since... 

Also, pup update: the steroids are like little miracle workers!!! She actually got up and greeted me at the door when I came home from work yesterday! She _ran_ outside to potty and ate the majority of her food (which she hadn't been doing before). Unbelievable!! I don't know how long this will last, but I am SO thankful she's feeling better now. 2 days ago she couldn't even sit up, today she's walking and playing! It's unreal :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Boooo 1eighty!!! Does not sound like you had a fun appointment. Hope little guy flips for you....and soon!!!!

Yesteday while shopping I got my breastpump, clothes for my bag, panties and a few odds and ends I need for the babe. This weekend I am going to pick up a few nursing bras and nursing tanks and I am set!! My bag will finally be finsished and then baby can come whenever she wants! My rocker recliner is being delivered this morning too :happydance:

OH took my car to get an alignment done, inspection, and the windshield wiper fixed (it quit working on me the other day) Then the car can get legal tags (i let them expire..oopps) and my worries of things to do before babe are done. I cant wait to just be able to relax lol.


----------



## MommaBarry

MRS :hugs: Yay to your pup!!!! Im so happy they worked and hope that they give her more relief in the days to come!! I bet you were one happy momma!!

And from what you described it sounds like a good ol contraction for sure!! You could ring your doc, but they will probably tell you unless they start to come regular and often not to worry about them. Right.... how are you not going to "worry" when your having contractions. Silly doctors.


----------



## Mrs.326

Happier than you can imagine! :)

I am going to give them a call, but I'm sure you're right... I have an appointment tomorrow so most likely the nurse will just tell me to talk to the doctor about it then, but at least it will give me some peace until then :)


----------



## Bookity

WTB - Naughty husband!

1eighty - Naughty Baby! -- Check out spinningbabies.com if you haven't already. Hope he rights himself.


----------



## MrsBertie

:hugs: Mrs I'm so happy about your pup thats fantastic news! 

I've just sorted out a labour playlist to go on my mp3 player but can't figure out how to transfer it over, so will have to wait for OH to coe home to do that for me. I'm making a roast chicken for tea tonight as a treat for OH, so only have an hour or so to do some sorting I wanted to do today so I guess I should stop chatting on here and go do something lol!


----------



## SpringerS

So happy about your dog Mrs.326, fingerscrossed she continues to do well on the steroids and lives on to be best friends with your baby in the future.

WTB, I think that it could be quite sweet to share a birthday with the triplets. It will be a massive quadruple celebration day every year in the house. On the other hand if you go 'til Monday having your birthday as your last day sans babies would also be very cool.

I had the midwife around this morning, we discussed my birthplan and she did a quick check on 'Spike' and declared his head engaged. A couple of hours later the car seat arrived so he is now welcome to come whenever he feels like it. :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Mrs - so glad the steriod shots are doing its trick! FXed it gets better from here on. 

WTB - Sharing a birthday with your little GB's - soo cool!! 

Springer - woohoo to 'Spike' engaging!! 

AFM - just back from a hospital/consultant appointment!! 
I thought I was booked to see the consultant today but apparently he was not there!! SO had to see a doctor, just to be told I need to make an appointment to see the consultant in 2weeks time!! (I'm sorry - but that that is the reason I was there today!!! :grr:!!!!!) F#@*&*% NHS!!!! wasting my time! 
So have made an appointment to see the consultant in 2 weeks time - hopefully I actually get to see THE Consultant!!! 

Sorry rant over!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the doggie!

And congrats to all the full term ladies and their babies. 

WTB, sharing the birthday would be totally cool! (And expensive... but I guess no matter what, you'll have at least three of them at once!)

1eighty, booohisss at the bad baby! Try going down on all fours to get the baby to turn. And also, what my doulas say, make sure to treat your belly button as a flashlight that always has to point towards the floor - when you sit, or lay down. That way, the gravity makes the baby go down with the heaviest part of its body, which for sure is the head. Hopefully everything else gets figured out, too, so you can avoid immediate C-section deals. 


Nothing new on my end. Just contemplating some vaccination schedules, considering getting some more diaper liners and finally preparing to call someone/somewhere/something to get the damn car seat installed.

I'm also wearing a pair of pretty maternity pants that are cut right under the bump and they are making me suffer. Grr.


----------



## phineas

Yay bookity that DD slept! Don't worry ull get used to her moving noises, I'd say ur just more conscious of her cause she's not side u! 

1eighty boo baby! I hope troll turns for u and was just checking out the view from up there. The views nicer down though so fingers crossed he turns back! Have they said what they r gonna do bout the sugars or is it just wait and see?

Momma glad u got all ur last little bits, nothing nicer than feeling done and ready to relax! R u feeling better now?

Mrs326 delighted for ur dog, I hope she gets a few days relief if nothing else! My own dog sticking to me like glue too, she's usually in and out... Now she just wants to be in! 

Springer go baby on being engaged! Love seeing these babies doing what they should be!

Sk that's crazy, fair play for not kicking up though, not sure i woulda been as patient! 

Jaz get a comfy pair of jamas on ASAP stead of enduring them poor trousers! U poor thing! 

Still feeling so bad here, I thought maybe the yoghurt I had for brekkie was bad, but DS had one too and he's fine! Every time I think ok that's it finally, 10 mins later I'm running to the loo again! If nothing else happens, hopefully it just might relieve the pains/fullness I've been feeling for the last few days! Oh will kill me if I go into labour this weekend, he's on his own on the farm ha!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks ladies! I am over the moon with the progress she's made :)

Skweek - that's a bummer that you had to make _another_ appointment to see the consultant when you were supposed to have seen him today. I hate when they show such little respect for your personal time and don't tell you these things prior to walking in for your appointment. Hopefully in 2 weeks you'll actually get a chance to sit down with him!

WTB - I agree it'd be nice to share a birthday with your three little darlings, but also would be nice to have one last birthday to yourself before they get here! Regardless of when they come, since your birthdays are already so close anyway, your birthday will never actually be _your_ birthday from this point forward... next year your birthday will be spent in the final preparations for their first party, and so on, and so on. But, one things for sure - you'll never have a dull birthday again :)


----------



## Jazavac

Hahah, I wish, phin. I'm at work, no jammies here for us poor people. ;)


----------



## phineas

Tut they should make allowances for preg girls, that's just mean lol think I forget that not everyone's as lazy as me bumming it round the house!


----------



## SarahDiener

I went to get more acupuncture today, they start the "little pinky" treatment which apparently helps bring on contractions, so they only start after 37weeks. They also stuck one in to help drain the fluid off my swollen feet  (which were actually kind of blue....).

Anyway, There was a lady giving birth during the time I was there!!!!! Omg, scary stuff :((((( She didn't go for that long though at the seriously screamy stage, so I think it went pretty well for her. But, eep! DH said "it didn't seem to go that long, so I guess It's manageable" to which I hit him... It was pretty intense though.


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah, Sarah!!! I think hearing someone else's screams would just freak me out. Acupuncture to bring on labor sounds interesting though! I have no idea why I didn't think about that before... not that I'm in any sort of rush right now, but I did acupuncture to help with fertility and should have known it could help at the end as well. Best of luck! :)


----------



## Jazavac

If Hippo is not coming out or at least showing some signs of eviction around the due date, I'll probably book my yoga instructor for another massae. She says there are quite a few acupressure spots in our feet that help bring on contractions...


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, my sis does massage and when she went thru her prenatal segment of training she told me there were some things she could do to get me moving along if I went over with DD. I already know what I'm doing if I get past 40 weeks with this one!


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, it DID freak me out! especially seeing I'm pretty sure it was the end through to delivery! :O! 

And yeah, I'm guessing the massage ones and the acupuncture ones are the same. You should give it a go Mrs :). It's not that bad, only about 6 needles, the little tie definitely hurts though


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeees Thnk you ladies - she arrived at 1.45pm with no valid reason as to why she was late. The two women who were coming round to see us were talking to me and she kept interrupting trying to get STephen to do stuff like name his dinosaurs etc to show them how clever he was which I found rude and extremely irritating. Yes, Stephen is incredibly intelligent BUT, she doesn't need to force him to show people how intelligent he is - he does that on his own!!!! In the end one of the women said 'right shall we leave and leave these two to talk and get to know each other?' MIL finally got hte point and left! (Basically, my HV set me up on this home start scheme - as I will have 3 under 3 a volunteer comes around once a week and helps me get to groups and will help the boys if I need to get some chores done etc. It was an optional thing, but as I will have my hands full, I thought it might be nice if I go to a group and one of us can spend time with one boy and the volunteer can spend time with the other one and then switch etc. My volunteer is lovely and is an ex-nursery nurse and has two grown up children of her own and the boys were very comfortable around her - so hopefully, I'll get something out of these scheme that will benefit us all). 

WTB - It must be so frustrating thinking 'This is it' and then your little girlies just sit there and go ' :haha: just teasing you mummy!'

1eighty - tuuuuuurn baby tuuuuuuurn!!!! Get on all fours and sway back and forth lol and an icepack where baby's head is! :) 

Mrs - that's sounds promising about the steroids and your dog :) Hopefully, he'll recover fully!? :) :) 

Phin - how are you feeling now?!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'll definitely keep it in mind when I'm ready to give the eviction notice :) 

Just talked to my doctor's nurse about the contractions last night... she said "Yup! It's about time for you to start feeling some contractions"... if it's about time, how come no one has said anything about them before now? Ha! She just told me to keep an eye out and if I start getting 6 in an hour to call L&D, but mentioned my doctor still won't do an internal check at my appointment tomorrow. I suppose since I haven't lost my mucus plug yet there's really no reason. Hopefully last night was a fluke and I won't wake up to that pain again until it's go time!


----------



## Mrs.326

Charlie - that sounds like a great program! Especially considering you'll have your boys and newborn at home at the same time... and what better reason for your MIL to not have to take and spoil them during that time ;) You should really be able to get in the family bonding time you were hoping for when you have that sort of unintrusive help.


----------



## sexysmurf

Hello ladies - I've not been around for a while but my mum sadly lost her battle with cancer 2 weeks ago after taking a turn for the worse . Her last words to me was how she couldn't wait to hold Isabelle so you can imagine the grief I have felt . What have I missed? On a slightly happier note I hada sweep yesterday as little miss is showing as 7 pounds and my poor back has just about given up so I've been having very heavy cramps and backache and frequent BH all day so hopefully she'll put an appearance in soon - we've also changed her middle name to Ann in memory of her grandma xxx


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm so sorry to hear that Smurf, what a terrible thing for you to go through, I can't even imagine. I wish there was something I could say but I know no words are enough. 

I love your LO's name, Isabelle Ann is beautiful. Hope your back feels a little bit better soon, or your princess makes an appearance!


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh sexysmurf :hugs:

I love the middle name. What a wonderful way to honor her grandma.


----------



## sharonfruit

So sorry to hear of your loss, I hope your little one shows soon to put a smile on your face x


----------



## SarahDiener

Such sad news :( I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## sexysmurf

Thanx girls I'm ok pretty much just wish I could tell her what the little monkey is up to xx


----------



## Jazavac

I'm so sorry for your loss, Smurf. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Oh no Smurf - So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bookity

So sorry Smurf. Lovely name you've chosen for your little one though.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, Smurf :hugs: I am so terribly sorry for your loss. I love that you're honoring your mom by sharing her name with your daughter. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## phineas

Charlie that's a really good scheme and hell if it helps u out who's to say no really! Also glad ur mil was basically told to bugger off.. She prob didn't come till then to get a nose! 
I'm ok still so sore and crampy but I've stopped getting sick. 

Sexysmurf really sorry bout ur mam hun :hugs: ur lil ones name is gorgeous tho ur mam would be delighted!


----------



## MrsBertie

Really sorry to hear that smurf, our little ones middle name is going to be after my husband's Aunty who died a couple of years ago who we were really close to. I think its a great way to honour someones memory and I'm sure your mum would have liked it :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Smurf I am so sorry :hugs: Your mum will be looking down when Isabelle arrives and she'll be so proud of you both - I'm a strong believer in that.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sorry to hear about your mum smurf, sending :hugs: your way. I love the name you have chosen for your little girl, i hope she makes an appearance for you soon! 

xx


----------



## phineas

Good luck WTB tonight, hope things go really well and all girls do u proud! Thinking of ye!


----------



## Bookity

An hour and a half to c section for WTB... Exciting!


----------



## Beankeeper

Wow! Good luck WTB! Wishing you & your girls the best!


----------



## phineas

Gotta say I got a tad emotional thinking of how nervous/excited she must be!


----------



## SpringerS

So sorry about your mum smurf.


----------



## MommaBarry

EEEEKKK!! I am so excited for WTB!!! :happydance: :happydance:

And the girls get the coolest B-day ever!! 10/11/12


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow!!!! I missed that announcement!! GOOD LUCK WTB!!!

:wohoo::yipee::headspin::dance::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Where was that announcement?!?! Eeeeeeek GOOD LUCK WTB!!! Can't wait to see those 3 girlies on here when you have a spare moment :)


----------



## Jazavac

I can't find the announcement either, but YAY! And, yes, what a funky date! 



Charlie, I've also been forgetting to say that I love the idea of those volunteers you have access to!


----------



## 1eighty

@smurf: sorry to hear about your mom :( We are also having one of the names for our Troll after a lost relative, DH's little brother. It's a lovely tribute imho :)

@WTB: !!!!!! SO EXCITING!

@all: hai ;) Feeling a little better about everything, thanks for the support :) love you guys xxx


----------



## Bookity

Phin was the first I saw mention it, so I checked WTBs posts (sneaky me) and she posted in her pregnancy journal (I'm lousy and don't follow pregnancy journals...).


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Thanks bookity.

Yeah the scheme is really good - never heard about it before and at first thought it was for mum's who weren't any good etc. But, in fact it's mum's like me who just need an extra pair of hands for a little while, and she'll give suggestions on how to keep the boys stimulated whilst I learn how to juggle 3 small children. As well as letting me spend 1 to 1 time with them at groups or if we just generally go out - I have enough guilt when we go to groups as I tend to leave Stephen to just get on and do what he wants to do whilst chasing Henry around and feel he gets a bit left out :( Now, with this lady's help I'll get to spend some time with Stephen too :) Not sure if it's in all areas of the UK or just here though :shrug:


----------



## Wandering

Ohh how exciting for WTB! Cant wait to hear some news!

So sorry for your loss smurf :hugs: Your mum will live on in your beautiful daughter :hugs:

How is everyone? Ive just back from a lovely mexican with my girl friends. About to go for my THIRD bath of the day now since its the only thing that seems to help all the aches and cramps!


----------



## phineas

Bookity uve good stalker skills lol ;) only joking of course! I seen it on the other nov thread so thought I'd spread the news lol 

Charlie it really will be a big help to u, even just while u get settled with 3! 

Ok down to being on the loo only once an hour... Ain't I lucky lol baby's killing me with thumps tho but prob hurts more than normal cause I'm sore!


----------



## lillio

so sorry about your mummy smurf, thinking of you.

eeeeek WTB... we are starting already with you and all these term mamas!! exciting!

on another note my belly is so full and tight I seriously believe baby is about to burst out my arse :S


----------



## phineas

Lillio I just bust out laughing I woke oh lol well I hope baby doesn't come that route anyways lol it's not a nice feeling tho isn't it not! Is it bh or just a really uncomfy full belly feeling?


----------



## MommaBarry

I just went and sneaked a peek at WTB journal and got to see a pic of one of her little ladies!! OMG what a cutie!!!

Congrats WTB!!! Can't wait to hear your story!


----------



## phineas

Same momma, congrats WTB :)

4 babies and were only oct... We're good ain't we lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Mummy WTB!!!! :) :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Woop! Congratulations WTB!!!

Okay, I'm stupid! :haha: I don't know how to access pregnancy journals... I still haven't seen Coleey's LO for this very reason... Can someone post a link/ how to? Thanks :hugs:


----------



## whatwillbex

Congrats WTB, love the names! xx :hugs:

Hurrah! 37 weeks. Im so excited today. I need to keep telling myself this doesnt mean she will arrive today. Lets see how excited I am at 42 weeks over due:dohh:

Celebrating with a curry tonight, yum. I had a phone call off my mum and they have organised a baby shower for us on Sunday. Bit scared never been to one before and scary being centre of intention, especially with my hot flushes I have been having:blush:

Everyone ok?:hugs:


----------



## MrsBertie

Beankeeper said:


> Okay, I'm stupid! :haha: I don't know how to access pregnancy journals... I still haven't seen Coleey's LO for this very reason... Can someone post a link/ how to? Thanks :hugs:

I only discovered there was such a thing yesterday. Her signature has a link to her triplet pregnancy journal. This is the page I get directed to but not sure if the link will work. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...my-bears-pregnancy-triplets.html#post17699115

Huge congrats WTB!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yep MrsB the link works :thumbup:

Today I am 36 weeks :happydance: meaning only 3 more weeks for me!!
I have a doctors appointment this morning which marks the first of my weekly appointments..whoop Never thought I would be so excited to go and see the doc!

Hopefully I will get a check. Ill update later with that they say :thumbup:


----------



## 1eighty

35 weeks here, in the 9th month and now looking into where we can get cheap nappies :p

So so chuffed for WTB, was crying when I saw the picture of her with Scarlett!

And totally shocked at the whole first tri post thing, especially how the mod insinuated that all the hassle was caused a) deliberately, and b) by Oh So and the donor. Now, I appreciate that modding a forum is not an easy business, and I should know as I was a mod for a different site for about 2 years... but there are ways to diffuse a situation without pointing fingers and until they discerned whether the accounts were from the same person as opposed to the same IP, or were going directly against the T's and C's, those accounts should not have been suspended. Sure, lock the thread... some of those women were going out of their way to misinterpret both the intention and the information therein... but how they went about locking it leaves a lot to be desired tbh.

And if THAT opinion gets up someone's nose, then I'll see y'all on Facebook.

:happydance:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Congrats WTB, Scarlett looks gorgeous and they are all such healthy weights :) 

Well i had my midwife today and LO is 4/5 engaged, so heading in the right direction woohoo :) Everything else is spot on too. Just getting fed up now :( 

Am i missing out on the Facebook group? xx


----------



## phineas

Awh congrats to all those who r offically a week closer :) and good luck at the appts hope we have some cooperating babies :D

1eighty ill just lol I won't comment back lol don't want nov thread getting locked on us! 

In all the cramps I have I made myself scrub my room, floors and all. Hoping to take my mind off the loo and do reverse physiology on it lol my backs ready to fall off now it's that sore but hey I got one room done and off my list! Not like anyone other than me will notice but hey so what! Looking forward ta my shower now!


----------



## Jazavac

35 weeks here. Aaaaaa, more panic mode. Next appointment is on Monday, along with my strepB test. And Hippo's newest measurements.

We're having a cleaning lady stop by today (my special treat), to vacuum and scrub my floors after all the renovations upstairs. I just decided I didn't want to do it myself, on top of all other things I've been doing.


----------



## 1eighty

phineas said:


> In all the cramps I have I made myself scrub my room, floors and all. Hoping to take my mind off the loo and do reverse physiology on it lol my backs ready to fall off now it's that sore but hey I got one room done and off my list! Not like anyone other than me will notice but hey so what! Looking forward ta my shower now!

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang on, crampy _pretend _need-to-rush-to-the-loo type things? Or _actual _actual need-to-run-to-the-loo type things?

Mum said a while back that her contractions with my little brother felt like she needed to rush to the loo, and I had those kinds of cramps back in Zim - thought they were nasty BH's though...

Mebbe you're contracting? I'm sure I read of someone else at like 33, 34 weeks who was also feeling these kinds of cramps and were told that they were contracting...

If it's not that, mebbe this is an early clear out? :o


And... how the hell did you manage all that housework with THAT going on?! Jeeeeeez I was practically chained to the loo, just in case! Do you have a whip and snazzy bracers? Are you secretly Wonder Woman?


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks Bertie for copying the link! Such a touching picture WTB shared :) HUGE CONGRATS TO WTB!!! :)


----------



## Bookity

whip and bracers! :haha: love it 1eighty! :rofl:


----------



## SpringerS

Congrats WTB!


----------



## phineas

1eighty it's both! One min I run and need the loo, next I run and sit there! I did have to stop a good few times but I was determind to get my room shining! 
At this stage I give up tho, it's nether labour or a clear out... Just a dodgy belly ha I do think baby dropped lower or summat tho, my vjj feels very tender/swollen like it does before ur period, so baby prob moved off my bowel or onto summat else! 

If its anything tho my dog will not bugger off! He just did a full body slap again the patio door (I'm sitting side the door)! Good job the glass is strong lol


----------



## Bookity

Question ladies... How many of you are going to be updating about your labor from the hospital (or wherever you are laboring from). Obviously taking into consideration you may not actually FEEL like updating, just do you plan to? I'm curious. If my labor is nice like last time, I'll probably be on my kindle a LOT.


----------



## sharonfruit

I have no problem updating on my phone if I get the chance and have a strong enough signal! X


----------



## Mrs.326

Me, me, me! If anyone is still around by then :haha: 

I'll have my iPad with me so I'll be updating when possible from the hospital :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Congratulations, WTB! Beautiful names, beautiful girls.


----------



## Jazavac

It really depends on how I'll feel when I get there, but overall, I can imagine using my laptop/phone at some point, at least. Apparently there's decent wi-fi at the hospital, too.


----------



## MrsBertie

I doubt it to be honest, not when I've got to the hospital but maybe earlier on. I often forgery to check in on here on a normal day lol!


----------



## 1eighty

I've got some posts to do on facebook once labour has started (before I go into hospital), and I'll be updating from my phone at the hospital if there's signal :p


----------



## MommaBarry

Got back from the docs and I am 1cm dialated, 50% effaced and baby is engaged :happydance: All that pain ive been going through was not for nothing! :thumbup:

BP was concerning to her though so they took it twice. She said that at my appointment next week if my BP was still high, they may talk about taking baby sooner. :saywhat:


----------



## Mrs.326

Getting so close, MommaB!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MedievalGrad

Bookity said:


> Question ladies... How many of you are going to be updating about your labor from the hospital (or wherever you are laboring from). Obviously taking into consideration you may not actually FEEL like updating, just do you plan to? I'm curious. If my labor is nice like last time, I'll probably be on my kindle a LOT.

I probably won't have my laptop in the hospital, just my phone, and I don't think there's an app for BnB so I probably would just update the FB site!


----------



## Beankeeper

I'll prob have my phone but won't be doing regular updates. If I'm in for a while after I'll get DH to bring my laptop.


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats Momma! Further along than me :)

And I'll probably update, only thing that will stop me from updating is the the whole Labour thing... so if that doesnt get in the way you'll here from me!


----------



## Bookity

Just that pesky little labour bit Sarah?? :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

Ooh, MommaB! You're getting there, huh?


----------



## destynibaby

ill be updating. i plan to have my laptop, my phone, my ipad.. all that good stuff. one of em gotta work lol


----------



## MommaBarry

Since I am having a c-section I probably will not be updating from surgery :haha: Im sure once ive recovered and all the visitors are gone for the day I will have some time to pop on here and let you all know how it went as well as a pic or two. 

I can't wait to start reading our birth stories and seeing pics!!! So exciting!!


----------



## Bookity

Okay MommaB, you are excused from updating right away! :winkwink:

Now that my laptop is fixed, I'm having a problem staying off the stinking computer. I just kind of let DD play around the living room and inspect if she makes anything crash to the floor (we are figuring out every day new things that have to be put away). I feel bad for not spending more time playing with her , but my energy level is just so NOT THERE. Doesn't stop me from feeling bad though. I gotta UNPLUG way more often than I do. She is napping atm, so now isn't a bad time.


----------



## MedievalGrad

It traumatizes me when I see women at my stage giving birth!!!!!!!!!!! I read that the mom of 10 has just given birth at 35 weeks 2 days. I am almost 36 weeks now!!! Cannot handle such information, lol!


----------



## Bookity

MedievalGrad said:


> It traumatizes me when I see women at my stage giving birth!!!!!!!!!!! I read that the mom of 10 has just given birth at 35 weeks 2 days. I am almost 36 weeks now!!! Cannot handle such information, lol!

Not sure, but I think I remember seeing her post in a thread a couple months(?) back that was asking what gestation everyone had their babies, and her list every one of them came sooner than the one before. Except I think this one is later than her previous baby... I could be wrong. I have heard that can happen with several births (look at the Duggars!).

I think if you had your baby now you would be likely not to have any real issues, but better if baby waits a week or two!


----------



## phineas

I'm the opposite mediveal, I like knowing that babies born round me 35 weeks tomorro are ok and at a small but okish size, just in case anything happened! It kinda reassures me!


----------



## 1eighty

Reassures me, but is kinda freaky at the same time... mostly because we have a fairly teeny stash of tiny baby/newborn items (loads of 0-3 though).

Friend of ours who was due to arrive on the 18th/19th has pitched up early... now stressing about what we can do to entertain him for the extra week! We hadn't even planned the week he was due to stay with us yet :p He was meant to be hiking in the mountains, but his "waterproofs" weren't "Scotland-proof" and he's had to give up or risk hypothermia/trench foot :p


----------



## phineas

Oh I have nothing early baby and very lil newborn too! 

Eek hope u can find summat to entertain him, only thing is hopefully it'll pass an extra week for u!


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: I have loads of newborn and hoping baby comes soon so we get some use out of them :rofl:


----------



## Beankeeper

Ours is mostly 0-3, with a few newborn bits & bobs. Not expecting a tiny baby- even now I reckon my LO is at least 7 lbs.


----------



## Jazavac

I have a few onesies and sleeper things for a newborn. I kind of think we won't wear any of those, anyway, because they seem way too small for a hippo-sized newborn. And, well, a hippo-sized newborn is what I think we're getting. :lol:

We'll see what his estimated measurements will be on Monday.


----------



## phineas

Bet cause I think I'm having a small baby and ye think yers will be big, it'll be the other way round! Lol

Any reason why ye think ye have big ones? Although Jaz I love that U call bab hippo lol I always smile reading that!


----------



## sharonfruit

My estimated measurements on Tuesday were 5lb 9 so I'm hoping it comes soon and I get a nice little 6lber :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Well, at 31 weeks and just a few days, the hippo was 1990 grams (4lb 3oz), which was the 75 percentile. Four weeks later, I expect him to be ... huge. 

I don't really have any other info that'd lead me to believe we have a giant, though. No diabetes here, my bump actually isn't too big either, etc. At the same time, Croatian newborns tend to run (a lot) bigger than average American babies, so we're overall expecting something a little bit above the regular schedule for our local hospital. Even at our geneticist meeting prior to conception, they said it was harder for them to predict things for us, since we're a mixed couple. Nothing too exotic, though, just two white people, but still, different than what goes by the book, she said (I'm 100% European - Croatia/Montenegro mix, and my husband is Norwegian/German). 

Either way, hippo just has to be a strong baby. For the past few days, he's been making me feel (un)reasonably awkward. Whatever he does still isn't uncomfortable or painful per se, but it makes me unable to sit at times, as he tries pushing upward. I suppose he wants to stretch... all the way into my esophagus and mouth?!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm expecting a big baby as my second was HUGEEEE and the midwife said a couple of weeks back to expect another 9-10lber ... even though she is NOWHERE near as big as my second was by this stage :haha:


----------



## Bookity

I guess it depends on how long baby stays in the belly. DD was almost 7 lbs at 36 weeks.


----------



## destynibaby

these period like cramps in my ass are working my last damn nerve. smh


----------



## SarahDiener

destynibaby said:


> these period like cramps in my ass are working my last damn nerve. smh

Did you take something for them? :3

My baby was 6lbs 10oz at the last scan (at 37weeks), and 47cm long, so any more growing is just from one end of the normal scale to the other :). It's supposed to be up to a lb off though, so she could be 7lbs10 or 5lbs10. 

I'm guessing, jaz, that DH and I actually have similar genetics, even though we come from other sides of the world :). I'm British/Norwegian/Scandinavian (like most british/british emigrants) and he's German(I think there might be some swedish in there somewhere!). Wow... looking at all that Scandinavian blood, how is it I'm so short?!?!?


----------



## Beankeeper

I just feel like the baby is already big... Or maybe just strong. It's back runs the length of my bump & seems to have a chunky derier like its mum! 
Me & DH were both 8.5 lbers, his bro & sis were both 9.5 lbers & his dad was 10 lbs. My sisters were 7.5 & 9.5, & their babies were 7lbs 14 oz and 8lbs 15oz... I'd be surprised if ours was under the 8 lb mark.
I'm measuring right on & haven't measured ahead at all during this pregnancy, but I just feel like its gonna be a chunky bundle. You never know, I might be wrong & get a pleasant surprise...


----------



## SarahDiener

Lol, yeah, it would be a nice surprise if they come out a reasonable size :). 
I was 9lbs, my siblings were between 7-8lbs. DH was 7 and his siblings were 6!!! I'm I'm guessing around the 8lb at full term :).


----------



## SarahDiener

So if any of you ladies missed it from a month or so ago, we have a Facebook group now!!!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/236383723150584/

You're free to join, it's a closed group so none of your family/friends will see what you post :) Just join and then introduce yourself with your BNB ID!


----------



## MrsBertie

Me and oh we're both just a little over 6lbs, and I'm quite short so I'm not really expecting a whopper! Ill be surprised if she's over 7lbs 4oz (random guesstimate of mine). We were both early by a week or 2 though so if she stays in past due date (which I'm kinda expecting) then I suppose I could be wrong! Still getting very excited now


----------



## skweek35

I have been told to expect a 7 - 8lber, if not bigger!! Help!! 
I was born 10 days early as my mom was induced and I weighed 6lbs 6oz. OH was on time and weighed about 7lbs. So anything is possible. 
I saw a midwife on Thursday at the hospital and she said that baby is 1/5 engaged already. Seeing my usual midwife on Tuesday. Will see what she has to say then. 

The way this little acrobat has bouncing around today, there is no way she is coming anytime soon! HELP!! This evening I was sitting and had her stretching her head down into my butt and her butt was up under my nose!! It was soooo sore!! She was even making be pop off even though I was trying to hold it in. DF was not impressed!! :rofl:


----------



## SpringerS

I'm pretty sure my baby is a giant. He feels utterly enormous in there. (It doesn't help that the last two people I know who have had babies have had premature twins in both cases, so I know my baby is already bigger than theirs were when they were born.) I've been saying it to my husband for a couple of weeks that I'm getting pretty worried about how big he is and he keeps saying; it'll be fine. Then this morning he could see the baby sticking out of my stomach and he was feeling him and was shocked by how huge he is. He tried to say he understood why I had been getting a bit worried about the birth but he couldn't stop smiling. He just kept feeling my stomach and grinning, so so proud of his big son.


----------



## phineas

Well my oh thinks the opposite, that baby feels tiny and why do I complain so much lol ye baby feels small compared to our DS who's 7 but Janey it's hard to still carry round! 

Oh I'm 35 weeks today :) as much as I want baby here... It's still so surreal! I cannot picture it at all! My mam brought up our changing station today and its sitting in the sitting room.., was so weird moving some of DS's things to fit it in... I keep looking at it trying to imagine actually using it lol!! DS is obsessed with it and wants to wheel it round lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats on 35 weeks!! We're all getting so close :D


----------



## MommaBarry

Im stalking this thread constantly waiting for this is it stories :haha:

Having tons of period type pains this morning and most of the evening last night. Can only hope that means my body is getting ready :happydance:

And.... The longest I have to go now is 2 and half weeks before she is here!! So exciting :thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

Sounds good MommaB!! :)

I have nothing to report. Other than complain that yesterday pretty much everything below my waist was hurting me. My feet (and I was barely walking around that much), my hips, my groin... Oy!


----------



## MommaBarry

Ouch Bookity!! Sounds terrible!!

I don't think Im going anytime soon. Although my mom swears that I am having her the 17th :haha: I can honestly see my going until my c-section date.

My teacher swears he has a salad dressing that will put me into labor (he used to be a L&D doc but now works peds and teaches) and said he would bring it to me this Thursday night in class. Im tempted to see if it works lol.


----------



## Mrs.326

SarahDiener said:


> So if any of you ladies missed it from a month or so ago, we have a Facebook group now!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/236383723150584/
> 
> You're free to join, it's a closed group so none of your family/friends will see what you post :) Just join and then introduce yourself with your BNB ID!

I just tried to join... it says there are only 18 members, is that the right one?

MommaB, if that dressing works, tell your teacher we want the recipe! LOL! I'll be 34 weeks on Wednesday, so in 3 weeks I'm serving up the eviction notice! I am so uncomfortable these days... so ready for him to be here! As for size, DH and I are both certain he's going to be a big boy. I had an appointment on Friday with my doc and I'm measuring 1 week ahead, not that fundal measurements mean much...


----------



## skweek35

I agree - if that dressing works I so want the recipe!!! 37 weeks already and ready to get my figure back. Had enough of this little miss pushing out at all angles and hurting me! Last night she was pushing up under my ribs and at the same time pushing down into my butt (Making me pop off!!) Cue DF's disgusted facial expressions!! :rofl: 
Lucky for me I was in the privacy of my house!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yep MRS that's the right group. I forget who started it though lol. They will add you once they see the request :thumbup:

Im scared to try to dressing, but if he remember to bring it I will probably wait unil Monday to try it out. DS goes to his dad this weekend and I want to make sure he is home when it does happen :haha: But if it works I will beg him for the recipe lol.


----------



## SarahDiener

I want some dressing!

I've accepted you Mrs (I think that's you! )


----------



## Mrs.326

SarahDiener said:


> I want some dressing!
> 
> I've accepted you Mrs (I think that's you! )

Yup! That was me!! :) Thanks!


----------



## bugaboobaby

EEK! 35 weeks tomorrow. Feeling like these last few weeks are dragging, but i know it will be here soon. I can't believe october is half over already! 

Bookity- We are due the same day, and yesterday I had the same exact problem . Everything hurt from the waist down. I seriously felt like she was going to push herself out! I keep getting contractions, and cramps from hell too, but every time i think they are getting more regular they stop. All very reassuring though that the time is getting near:happydance:

I also requested to join the facebook group:) Name is victoria huntley.:thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

No contractions for me.

DD was crawling all over me yesterday and at one point pushed on my bump and when she did I got a really sharp pain in my cervix, like she shoved baby into it or something. OUCHIE!


----------



## Wandering

Wow feels like baby is headbutting my cervix tonight. Genuinly feel like she's so low that if i gave a little push id give birth right here and now lol! Hope this means she's engaging.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, that's would be cool Wandering! I think my LO still isnt always engaged, she kind of bobs around :)


----------



## phineas

Momma ill take that receipe too if it works lol there is a receipe in third tri but dunno what it is, it's meant to help u go into labour! 

Can't believe we're on the home run for some of the earlier nov crew!


----------



## SarahDiener

I feel so in between atm! It's like... I could go at any moment, but I still could be 4 weeks away!


----------



## MrsBertie

I'm exactly the same Sarah- ready for her to come any time now but know it could still be a few weeks. I keep telling myself I'm going to go overdue so I'm not just sitting around expecting her to come along!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Mrs.326 said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> So if any of you ladies missed it from a month or so ago, we have a Facebook group now!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/236383723150584/
> 
> You're free to join, it's a closed group so none of your family/friends will see what you post :) Just join and then introduce yourself with your BNB ID!
> 
> I just tried to join... it says there are only 18 members, is that the right one?
> 
> MommaB, if that dressing works, tell your teacher we want the recipe! LOL! I'll be 34 weeks on Wednesday, so in 3 weeks I'm serving up the eviction notice! I am so uncomfortable these days... so ready for him to be here! As for size, DH and I are both certain he's going to be a big boy. I had an appointment on Friday with my doc and I'm measuring 1 week ahead, not that fundal measurements mean much...Click to expand...

Yeah, my fundal measurements have always been a week behind but today they were one week ahead! Whatever that means!


----------



## Jazavac

Ok, I am so horribly behind on everything, arghhhh. The dr. appointment took my whole morning, but then I decided to just be even more late for work. Just because I can. Rawr. :lol:

I'm behind on the FB group because I can't view it from work and there are way too many notifications on the phone to make like ANY sense out of it. I'll report on there as soon as I get home, which is in about two hours and that makes me happy (man, I'd love to work part time these days, wow).


I'll also just horribly copypaste what I just wrote in my journal, too, because it's just easier, haha:

*35w 3d - another appointment*

Mr Hippo measured 5lb 14oz today. Ok, the weight is just an estimate, within 20% of what the computer says (they use the Hadlock scale here), but he's still on the 70th percentile and therefore a little bit hippo...ish. His head measured a few days behind, but his belly was a few days ahead, of course. Oink.

Everything else was really good, too. My blood pressure is still pretty low, 110/64, so they were very happy with that, considering how far along I am. My urine's fine and my strep B swab will actually happen next week when I go back in (we're now on a weekly schedule, too, wow). 

We had a chat about the whole strep thing, too. If I test positive (and there's a 20% chance for that), I'll need a penicillin IV when I come in to give birth, as well as a bit more of than fun stuff for both of us after the hippo comes out. I asked if I could get tested today and then put on some sort of a therapy right away, if the test came back positive, but the doctor said it would pretty much do nothing at all. If I am a carrier, it means I'm a carrier, not actually infected and there are no antibiotics pretty much that would clear me out of the colony. It's the baby who we need to protect, and it's not yet been figured out who can and who can't pass the infection onto the baby. 

So if I test positive, I'll get the dose when I come in to deliver. It won't be anything even remotely close to 4 hours of constant IV, but instead just a one-time thing that takes about 10 minutes to drip into my system. Then I'm good to go, as in free to resume my whatever program of suffering I choose to be on. 

So I guess it'll be what it'll be. Perhaps I just won't have the strep, right?

Vaccines... we're putting off until I deliver. That was the doctor's recommendation and it pretty much sounds similar to what I discussed with my chief immunologist friend, too. We're not giving the baby the HepB vaccine for sure, though.

And that's pretty much it. The doctor doesn't do any routine vaginal checkups, but they did bring it up because I have the right, of course, to demand them. I said no. The doctor had no reasons to go look under the hood and, at the same time, I chose to simply not know anything about engagement/effacement/dilation because, well, what would I do with that info? Likely just google my ass off and find a million reasons to stress about.

The doctor said we're good to go, should Hippo decide to come out. He's good size, head is down and my external signs (as in symptoms) are showing that things are starting to progress (pretty big discomfort in my pelvic area, plus some lower back tension, plus the stabbing from yesterday). So if I go into labour, they'd let me just get it done. If I don't, even better, of course, because we have some weeks to go. The amount of fluid was great, the baby's HB is perfect, kidneys look good and my placenta is on the right side, way above the cervix with just about no chance at all of detaching and/or going out first. So that's all good.

The doctor also agreed with me on no-cervix-check, because there is nothing we would do at this point, regardless of the result. 

I'm up 10 kilos total (22lbs) from my starting weight and the doctor is very happy about that, as well as other things, such as my levels of everything, including blood pressure. He said, again, to just keep up the good work, because in his practice, he doesn't get enough of easy patients. Well, that was nice to hear, for sure! 

My next appointment is on the 25th, which is just next week. Whoa. We're really getting there. :shock:


----------



## Bookity

Wish my weekly appts would start already. I have to wait for 37 weeks before they start.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Yes, no cervical checkup/vaginal exams for me at my 36 week checkup today. She basically said there's no point in checking me now unless I was showing signs of going into labor, which I definitely am NOT.

After testing me for Strep B, they said if I had it they wouldn't do anything until I went into labor in the hospital, when they'd start antibiotics. I'm pretty cautious about it because my mom's cousin's baby died shortly after birth due to an infection from the mother carrying Strep B. 

Might not do the Hep B vaccine, but will definitely be doing all the others.


----------



## Jazavac

There are no other vaccines on our schedule, at least not that early. We'll go for the vitamin K, though, and likely the eye ointment, too.


----------



## sharonfruit

SarahDiener
Pregnant (Expecting)
Chat Happy BnB Member





> I feel so in between atm! It's like... I could go at any moment, but I still could be 4 weeks away!

This is exactly how I feel, although I could cry at the thought of going another 4 and a half weeks x


----------



## Mrs.326

I don't know much about the HepB vaccine... why would you opt out?


----------



## 1eighty

They don't "do" eyedrops over here


----------



## MrsBertie

We don't have weekly appointments in UK. It's 2 weeks or 3 weeks unless itsbaby number 1 when you get seen at 40 and 41 weeks. We also don't get any internals, which I'm quite happy about, until we get to 40 or 41 weeks when they offer a stretch and sweep. I have my next appointment this wed and after that I won't see midwife again till day before my due date eek!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oooh it's scary to think after the 23rd October the next time I'll see the midwife is the day after my due date :shock: Eeeek Mrs Bertie you've made it seem so close!


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm on weekly appointments - I'm alternating between my community midwife and my obstetrician! x


----------



## Jazavac

Mrs.326 said:


> I don't know much about the HepB vaccine... why would you opt out?

I'm no longer sure if I mentioned it here the other day, or just in my journal. 

Basically, HepB vaccine is a good thing to do, but the chances for a newborn to get in touch with the disease is pretty much nonexistent, unless the parents have it. 

So we'll do HepB, but later in life, when the kiddo is about to, say, around 14 or 15. It's really highly unlikely that he'd be starting his sexual life prior to that, or doing drugs, etc.


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah, gotcha! Thanks for letting me know :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Jazavac said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know much about the HepB vaccine... why would you opt out?
> 
> I'm no longer sure if I mentioned it here the other day, or just in my journal.
> 
> Basically, HepB vaccine is a good thing to do, but the chances for a newborn to get in touch with the disease is pretty much nonexistent, unless the parents have it.
> 
> So we'll do HepB, but later in life, when the kiddo is about to, say, around 14 or 15. It's really highly unlikely that he'd be starting his sexual life prior to that, or doing drugs, etc.Click to expand...

My doctor suggested doing the HepB vaccine either at birth or 6 months to a year later, so the debate with me is whether to do it at birth or not. The doctor seemed fine with it either way.


----------



## Bookity

I had to get a Hep shot (I cannot remember if it was for A, B, or C) when I was like 12/13 because my school had used some questionable strawberries in the school lunch for strawberry shortcakes. Not until after I took the shot did I remember that I didn't even eat the strawberries that day, just had cool whip on a sponge cake, lol.


----------



## destynibaby

full term baby!!! 37 weeks today. finally!
at first i was tired of being pregnant because i was constantly in pain
and now im just bored... sitting.. waiting.. annoyed. blah. :(

anddd i just noticed im a watermelon!
definitely feels like im carrying one.


----------



## SarahDiener

Full term baby dance! :happydance:

I don't have an appointment till the 29th :( 3 week gap wtf?!?!?!? (doctor went on holiday, great timing). I'm doing Vit K! I don't know about hep B here. I've never had one personally.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaaaay for reaching 37 weeks Destyni :) :)


This baby really doesn't feel that heavy .... with my first two by this point they felt like watermelons - this time she feels so much smaller? Think I should worry? :shrug: I had a slight prolapse with Henry because he was bigger - but no problems like that this time around either. 

We don't do hep b here .... don't think? Unless it comes with their 8, 12 or 16 week jabs .. but we're doing the injection for Vit K at birth :)


----------



## SarahDiener

My DH was reading a baby book (that I told him to read ;)) and he suddenly asked "do they do Vit K here???". I was like "yes honey, they asked us if we wanted to do it at the pre-reg"... apparently he doesnt actually listen to what people say :)


----------



## phineas

Charlie I feel small too. I'm 2 weeks behind u so I know that doesn't count, but bump def doesn't feel big! It's more in my pelvis and crotch area that I notice it, oh there and my chest! Hb is still rolling, thought dtd was meant to help them out not push them up :( I gave out to oh for pushing him back up lol told him he's banned from there until baby's locked tight and can't move! 

Also it's official... I don't have a bug... I've morning sickness/morning clear outs! Dunno what this is bout at all tbh, but I got sick again this morning, I'm pretty wiped like I was yest... And bet come 3 ill be flying round! 

I'm meant to see the nurse today for my check, so if I can ill ask her to get the dr to give me summat for the hb! 

As for vaccinations we do them all! And Im joining baby, gotta get my rubella one again! :( we can be grumpy together lol 

Cannot believe some of ye r nearly 38 weeks... That's crazy!


----------



## Beankeeper

38 weeks is pretty scary... I'm not 37 yet, but the idea of 38 is freaking me out. It's so close! Eeeekkk!
Painting the nursery today :happydance: then need to clean carpets & put the room back together before cot etc arrive on Thursday. Busy busy week!


----------



## phineas

Ooohh exciting bean! I was contemplating painting, but we only rent and don't plan on being here for long so no point! Ill do like DS's room and stick up pics etc!


----------



## Jazavac

Sarah, hepB is kind of a newer vaccine, so I don't think it was even on the regular schedule anywhere, for most of here, if not all. 

I've not done it myself either. My immigration paperwork asked for it when I was permanently moving to the US, but I have no idea anymore how I got to avoid it. Perhaps someone somewhere stamped the box, saying I was good to go. I know I got out of the HPV requirement simply because of my age, which is awesome.


----------



## sharonfruit

We rent too and will be moving come June time, but the nursery was pink and were team yellow so it was a risk we weren't willing to take :rofl: 

We painted it white and then bought some Winnie the pooh stickarounds. It's quite cutex


----------



## Bookity

Baby's going to be in our room for about the first year or so. We'll set up her crib in DD's room, but when DD gets too big for toddler bed the girls will be in separate rooms. It'll be a while before we need to paint the guest room (probably a couple years I'm thinking).


----------



## Beankeeper

Yeah our LO will be in our room until maybe 6 months, so we don't really need to paint now, but I want everything done! The changing mat & all LO's things will be in there anyway so it'll be nice to have it ready.

What's the age gap between your girls going to be Bookity?


----------



## Bookity

Going to be somewhere around 15/16 months. DD will be 15 months on Nov 5th. I don't know why my ticker got messed up, I must have accidently put in the wrong Birth date when I changed it to add her picture.

Gotta figure out how we're going to arrange the nursery to have 2 cribs in it...

The wall not shown has the closet doors and the door to the room opens into it and doesn't really allow for any furniture to be there. (I did this pic for DD's baby book)
 



Attached Files:







nurserycollage.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsBertie

We've got ours sorted cos OH was excited to get it done. It all looks really nice and we have all her clothes and changing stuff in there.

Had my 38 week midwife appointment today, I've been feeling loads of pressure down below so was thinking she was engaged. Bit disappointed that she's totally free this week (not even 1/5). Also she currently back to back :( so I'm now doing a lot of bouncing on my ball and might manually scrub floors over next few days to encourage her into an anterior position. I keep telling myself she's going to be a week late so I don't know why I'm disappointed, I mean she's got 2-3 weeks to get into a better position. I guess I'm just excited to meet her now and secretly hoping she might put in an early appearance.


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm not engaged at all either :/ I reckon half the Nov ladies are going to pop before us!! I'd like to do some walking too, but then I just hurt so much the next day... not really worth it...


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm pretty sure I'm not engaged. My appt is tomorrow and I do have a lot of pressure really low, but when baby gets hiccups I feel them slightly above my pelvis. I don't know if that's an indicator or not, I wouldnt worry though, babies can engage during labour x


----------



## Lucyjo81

Last Friday at my midwife i was 4/5 engaged, been having lots of cramps the last couple days so hoping she will tell me baby has engaged a lil more this friday :) xx


----------



## SarahDiener

So exciting, lucy!

I don't have another appointment till the 29th, anything could happpen in that time! I could be still shut up tight, or I could be cancelling the appointment because she's here... so weird to not have any idea where Im at!


----------



## MommaBarry

Lucy that is exciting!!! My appointment is this friday too!! Hoping for some good news. :thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

Sounds good Lucy! Good luck!


----------



## phineas

Blah tormenting myself over what ill do if I go next week and my bp is high again! We really don't have the support for me to end up in hosp for 4 maybe more weeks. I know there's nothing I can do and I just gotta mind myself as much as poss tween now and next wed... Blah! Hoping as long as my urine stays clear even if my bp is high that they might just ask me to monitor it! Ill even take a induction at 38 weeks over getting put on hosp bed rest.. I just don't have the support to leave DS that long! :( 
Ok feeling sorry for myself won't help, gotta just take it each day at a time!


----------



## SarahDiener

That would suck Phineas :( Although might they induce you if your BP goes up and your urine is bad?


----------



## Mrs.326

You guys are getting so close! I'm not normally a fan of exams, but I am so anxious for them to start checking progress. With all of the cramping/pressure I've had over the last few days I wonder if anything is actually going on in there?? I still have 6 weeks till my due date, but the closer I get the more I think he might make an early appearance, but this could also just be wishful thinking that will leave me a bit dissappointed in the end. We shall see...


----------



## SarahDiener

I know! I want someone to take a look and tell me if anything is happening


----------



## phineas

They wouldn't the last time Sarah, they let me go 10 days over but at the time I had no responsibilities etc... Hoping that if i plead and cause I genuinely wouldn't have the support for DS if I got put on hosp bed rest they might try! I'd even take bed rest at home, least then I'd still be here! Just gonna pray it was only high last night cause I was sick and not that it's gonna be a running occurance! 

Mrs I hope ur intuitions better than mine.. I thought I'd be gone by now :( dunno why it's not that I've any reason to think that, other than all the bh etc! 

Can't believe yer 38 weeks tomorro tho Sarah! We need more babies on here... Get popping girls ;)


----------



## SarahDiener

I know 38 is crazy!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm trying to get her out Phin .... no such luck :haha: 

hope your BP is okay though :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Tut girls try harder, how hard can it be lol


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: I'm trying too, who knew it would be this difficult :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

How high is you BP, phin? Has there been any protein in your urine? I kind of assume you'll be fine, because they're not doing much of anything just yet. Normally they don't let you wait it out at home if things are skyrocketing.

I have no clue if our little one is engaged and... I kind of don't care. Haha.


----------



## bugaboobaby

Hey ladies. Ugh! Gained 5lbs in 2 weeks:nope:
I hope this isnt a trend. I def need to eat better. the last two weeks have been kind of a free for all with how hungry i have been. Should have expected a steep gain, but still got me a little down and out. Also midwife said baby is head down but not in a great position right now for delivery. Of course this worries me too. She wants me to see a chiropractor to see if I cant get her to change positions. 

Other than that, I was originally scheduled to go back 2 weeks from how, but they adjusted my dates and are having me start my weeklies next friday!! :happydance::happydance:

Getting real now!! So excited!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay for weeklies!!

I think at your stage your baby has still heaps of time to switch to a better position. I think if you do things like leaning over the bench or a ball or going on all fours when you can it can help get them in a good position. Or even lifting your leg up on your.... I think right side?? will help flip them to the left...

Sucks for the weight gain :(


----------



## phineas

Today when she took it it was 143 over 95, she took it few times and that was the lowest she could get it! I know the odd reading isn't bad, but cause with DS I got sent to hosp at 35 weeks until he was born they want to keep an eye on it. With DS tho I had swelling and high bp, and the protein... But never all 3 together, so they couldn't treat me as pre e just keep me in and keep it controlled! But 6 weeks is a long time in hosp ha! 

So far no protein thank god, but my feet r swollen and have been for weeks. She has me back next week to check my bp cause of my history, so I know to any one else one high reading is ok... But same week as with DS hence why I'm worried! 

Bugaboo get looking on that sight spinning babies they have some really good suggestions! Hopefully baby rolls right where it should be tho!


----------



## Jazavac

Fingers crossed it's nothing, phin! It really could only be a one-time stupidity.


----------



## Mrs.326

Baby has been head down and in a good position for a while now, and I see a chiropractor weekly. I wonder if that's why? It's worth a shot! I actually love my adjustments :)

Phin, I hope it doesn't come to you being hospitalized until LO gets here! Hopefully your BP will even out!


----------



## Jazavac

Chiropractors are the exact opposite of popular where I come from, so I am way too hesitant to see one.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh no! Why is that, Jaz? I've been seeing one for almost my entire pregnancy and it has given me so much relief.


----------



## MrsBertie

Just had a look at the spinning babies website and think my husband might getting even more annoyed over my sleeping habits having read about creating a 'pillow nest' encourage baby to he anterior!


----------



## Jazavac

Mrs.326 said:


> Oh no! Why is that, Jaz? I've been seeing one for almost my entire pregnancy and it has given me so much relief.

I really don't know, might be just cultural difference, or the fact that the healthcare system where I'm originally from is a lot more affordable and accessible than in the US, so most people would just see a physical therapist, orthopedist, etc. instead. :shrug:


----------



## 1eighty

Chiros are v popular in Zim, but are seen as something equivalent to quacks everywhere else I've lived, mostly because of the risks of serious injury or death that can occur as a result of a mismanaged alignment, correction etc or from treatment prescribed by a chiro which contraindicates treatment from a GP or specialist.


Anyway - I had a look at my midwife notes this morning to see if they'd recorded my BP (they usually just say "oh, it's fine") and saw instead that they've picked up "protein +" in my urine. That's more than a harmless trace amount. I am now watching for swelling and headaches and rib pain in an almost paranoid way.


----------



## Jazavac

1eighty, I can totally understand the worry, but I would kind of thing they would have said something, no? So maybe you could just somehow relax and not worry about it too much! 

(Says someone who can't stop worrying about everything, though)


----------



## MommaBarry

After all the chatter on and laughs on the facebook group today I realized I hadn't felt little Miss move....not at all that I could remember. I got a glass of ice water and layed on my left side...nothing. Ate a popsicle and moved to my right side...nothing. Took a warm bath, she always moves when I do this and drank another glass of ice water...nothing. Got some coffee and tried to sit in the recliner while poking at her trying to get her to poke me back...panic sets in its now been two hours. 

I rang the nurse line and told them what was going on and the doctor on call got ahold of me not even 2 minutes later and told me to come straight in. The 45 minute drive to the hospital felt like an eternity. As soon as we are walking to the doors I get a kick :dohh: 

They set me up in a room to do a stress test and she goes nuts kicking and rolling about :growlmad: I felt stupid, but I have never been so happy to be proven wrong. The nurse said I did the right thing, and took all the right steps. She said that little Miss was actually looking really good and that if she did it again don't hesitate to call. Sometimes women don't call and they dont get the same results I did because they were to scared to feel dumb. I love this nurse!!

But Morgan, oh she is GROUNDED when she gets here for scaring me like that!!


----------



## Beankeeper

MrsBertie said:


> Just had a look at the spinning babies website and think my husband might getting even more annoyed over my sleeping habits having read about creating a 'pillow nest' encourage baby to he anterior!

That's what I did to get baby to flip! It worked but it felt blumming ridiculous! Also i didn't maintain that position for the whole night due to heartburn. But definitely worth a try!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh MommaBarry! That's so scary but I am sooo glad to hear she's okay! What a naughty baby, scaring you like that! :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

38weeksssss!!! *hyperventilates* Crazytown! Could be today, 2 weeks from now, but it's a max of 4 weeks left O_O AHHHH!

(and yay again momma! bad baby!)


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh and 1eighty, maybe they are giving you a chance to go back down? or maybe it's the combo isn't quite convincing :/ When's ur next appointment?


----------



## 1eighty

SarahDiener said:


> Oh and 1eighty, maybe they are giving you a chance to go back down? or maybe it's the combo isn't quite convincing :/ When's ur next appointment?

Next in with the midwife next week... she's a bit dozy really, I told her that I needed a prescription for the glucose test strips as well as the lancets as they're having me monitor my sugars til the end of the pregnancy and she _did _say she'd take care of that... phoned the pharmacy and is there anything there for me to collect? NO. Grrr.

So if I get told off by the specialist in a fortnight, they can go jump on her instead.


----------



## SarahDiener

You might need to Hound the silly woman!!


----------



## 1eighty

The docs actually phoned to remind me about the WC/flu jab clinic so I left a message for her then. She got back to me, and I've sent DH off to the pharmacist with the monitor and gubbins so that even if the script isn't in yet they can see what is needed and how little is left! He's a really nice pharmacist, the previous script wasn't in there the other day but he sent me away with spare (and MULTICOLOURED!) lancets anyway.

Been tidying up getting ready for the kitties, they are arriving tonight! Been catproofing as mum's tame stray doesn't really jump up and knock things over like ours will. But now, I'm toast. Knackered. Pooped. Wiped OUT. And the heartburn is back. BAD BABY! get back down there!


----------



## phineas

Oh momma that musta been scary! Glad u got her checked tho for ur own peace of mind! Naughty baby is right! 

1eighty how was ur bp with the protein there? It is the protein they r most concerned with, so I would say it next week, but again it's like when I had it, nothing they can do unless all 3 r present. Don't panic tho or ur bp will shoot up!... Says she but still! 

Sarah stop making us wait come on! Lol how was ur acupuncture...?? That is it isn't it? Lol 

Love how I decide to get a ball and none to be found in the shops, all outta stock! Pfft no good!


----------



## Mrs.326

AH! Momma, that would've scared me to! Glad you got checked out and all is well. :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you ladies :hugs:

It did scare me for sure!! She is normally so active so for her to be quite for such a period of time gave me a full blown panic attack! Why can't our tummies come with little windows, just so we can peek in and make sure they are ok? Now I want her out more than ever so I KNOW she is ok. But then again, I think I could wait the full two weeks as I will have her a lifetime lol.


----------



## Jazavac

Bad little Morgan! I'm glad all is well, of course!


I'm rotting my life away at work. The pain in my back is pretty annoying, but at least somewhat better than it was when I woke up last night.

We had a meeting with our doula yesterday and everything is now lined up. Except that she'll be out of town bettwen the 8th and 11th of November. But I guess I don't plan on delivering around that time, anyway.


----------



## MrsBertie

38 weeks woooo!!! Have had a loooong walk with dogs, sat on ball whenever sitting and a vindaloo for tea tonight lol! Don't really expect it to do much but figured why not.

MommaB that would have scared me too but it's always like that when you go to hospital or docs things get normal again/ problem goes away as soon as you walk through the door. Better that than there actually being a problem :)


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, I always tell DH that, MommaB! I so wish I had a little window or sheer portion of skin so I could see him developing and moving around. That would be SO COOL!


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats MrsBertie!!

Yay for kitties 1eighty

Sorry Phineas :'( I'm trying to convince her! 
Acupuncture HURT! OMG little toessss WAHHHH!! It shocked me right up my entire leg when they put it in :( 
I'm totally exhausted, I went shopping for some socks and nickers and things to take to the hospital (and some trackies, YAY). And jesus, I'm dying now. Hips/back hurt too! Ready for bed and it's only 7!


----------



## Jazavac

I went to get some lunch during lunch break, in hopes of waking up, too, but - failed! I am just as tired and driving on a gloomy, kind of rainy day just plain sucked. But at least my bowl of soup tasted really good, huh?

My original plan was to go shopping for some groceries after work, but I might need to just skip it today. At the same time, I'm afraid I'd fall asleep if I stay home and, unfortunately, last time I allowed that to happen, I was up all night. 

I also bought something I've never had before. It looks godawfully unhealthy - some yoplait ugly looking cup with a foil top that says raspberry chocolate yogurt mousse. 

And I just opened it and it tastes like crap. LOL!


----------



## MrsBertie

SarahDiener said:


> I'm totally exhausted, I went shopping for some socks and nickers and things to take to the hospital (and some trackies, YAY). And jesus, I'm dying now. Hips/back hurt too! Ready for bed and it's only 7!

I know what you mean, after the long walk shopping and sitting on my ball im now sitting backwards on a chair leaning over it to the computer cos my back is aching. also feel like I could totall go curl up in bed but I know that if i go to sleep now I will be awake ALL night lol!


----------



## phineas

I'm joining the tired crew to night although my walking got baby down where he was.. It's like I've a ball tween my legs lol walking upstairs wasn't the easiest either! 

Sarah dya think it the lil toe treatment did anything? Other than hurt lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww glad your little girlie is okay Mommab!!!! That would have terrified me especially if you poked and got no response!! :hugs: 

1eighty - the protein on it's own won't be too much of a concern as you when you took the wee sample you could have touched your foof with the pot which can cause protein in the sample OR it could simply be the start of a UTI. I got told it's only if there are other symptoms OR you have more than one positive sample they will worry a bit :shrug: Try drinking LOTS of water and cranberry juice just incase it is the start of a UTI and hopefully at your next appointment you should be clear.

I had the Protein + at my first 3 appointments and they weren't concerned as BP was fine, no other Pre-e symptoms etc. BUT, just be vigilant to your body and what it's telling you :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

Ummm, not so far! But maybe It's silently helping me thin out or something


----------



## phineas

I slept woohoo! Slept from 11.30 until 06.30 this morning... Longest in ages! I do member waking to turn a few times but from my walk yest baby was very low so it hurt to, so I put on a wolly Jamies so I couldn't roll easily and this made me give up trying lol I took my hb medicine just before I slept and washed my teeth so my mouth was minty... And it worked... No hb this morn :D 

Oh gave me a kiss as he left and said thanks for letting him sleep lol poor man was shattered! Still have a dodgy tummy tho and won't be leaving the house but hey least I can talk now and not fear ppl think I'm farting in their face lol 

So plan on trying to make myself look a bit normal... Ie shower/defuzz scrub the hair etc!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay Phineas!!! So glad ur doing better!


----------



## MrsBertie

Glad your doing well today Phin and I think a day of self pampering/ glamming up sounds like a very nice relaxing day (think ill plan one for myself next week) :) 
I've just got in from taking dogs on another long walk and while my back etc is feeling good and I'm feeling relatively energetic I think some cleaning is in order! I'll probably pay for it this afternoon but I can prob try and have an early nap and then just chill out and read or something for the rest of the day (whilst sitting on my ball of course still dont think she's any lower!)


----------



## 1eighty

The chippy up the road is only open one lunchtime during the week, so DH went up there with our guest to show him what a proper artery-clogger looks like... and it's fucking CLOSED.

PAH.

So lunch today is a bowl of celery/raisin/apple/walnut salad with chicken.

Far too healthy.


----------



## skweek35

YAY for a fab nights sleep Phin!!! 
I pampered myself the other morning before setting off for the MW. Always feel better once I've showered, washed and straightened my hair!! 

Well won't be visiting ASDA on a Friday morning again unless its an emergency!! That place was a madhouse!!! 
Think I might just spend the rest of the day sitting on my ball and trying to figure out this knitting pattern. 
Anyone else had one of these made urges to do things (that you have never wanted to do before) Like knitting? :haha:


----------



## Bookity

I want to learn to knit. I mean technically I did learn once, but I only learned to knit and purl and not actually MAKE anything. LOL. I got about an 8x8 square of "test" knitting done and then abandoned it. LOL. That was YEARS ago. I'd love to actually make things for my daughters...

Ugh! My husband told his mother yesterday that he wanted an 8 am wake up call this morning so he could get some errands done. Well his mom hasn't called. I tried to wake him 15 minutes ago and he just turned right over. I, of course, can't get the thought that someone is going to call very soon out of my head and I can't sleep (and still no call! Grr! His mom is usually way better about this stuff). So I've gone and put on the coffee.... I'm kind of irritated that I should be able to sleep right now!! Better go poke DH again!


----------



## phineas

Lol thanks girls, felt so relieved the hb is gone. 
Just finished defuzzing... Just in time to was only outta the shower and the electricity went in the estate! Was kinda funny, was like a Mexican wave with doors opening to check the neighbours electricity went too, and that they hadn't been cut off lol i know now which of my neighbours doesn't pay their bills lol

So it's off to the Chinese for me and DS, yumm! 

As for the knitting I went bout a month ago and got stuff to knit DS a scarf... I think I did it for 3 days and gave up lol I will get back to it... Eventually... Maybe lol


----------



## Wandering

I'm starting my eviction methods a day early and having a super spicy pizza tonight haha. I'm excited for all the spicy food I have an excuse to eat now I'm pretty much full term! Love spicy food!


----------



## sharonfruit

I made OH & I a spicy curry last week and it did nothing - didn't even upset my tummy in the slightest!! My friend is staying over tonight so I think we might order a curry and maybe it will do the trick a little better x


----------



## Jazavac

I don't really believe in spicy foods, or just about anything other than nipple stimulation and endorphins, perhaps, so I guess I won't be changing things, haha. 

There's a link in the group on Facebook, too, but I'll put it here, as well.

If anyone's interested in a completely private group, there's one slowly starting at: https://www.badgerella.com/forum/index.php Once you register, let me know, and I'll get you added.

There's a question on the registration page and the answer is JOSIP.


----------



## Jazavac

phineas, I'm so glad you're feeling better!

I slept last night, too. Woke up three times to go to the bathroom, but that's nothing compared to the hell from some other nights, really.


----------



## Bookity

Jaz, you better post the answer to that secret question somewhere because I had no idea what it was without you telling me.


----------



## phineas

No my curry did nothing for me last week either but man it was yummy so I'm taking the chance tonight! Enjoy the Currys tonight girls :) 
Glad u slept too jaz u def deserve some sleep! Think the fresh air def helped me yest even tho I was stiff from said walk ha!


----------



## Jazavac

Good point, Bookity! I edited it in, now it's with the announcement here. And it's also there on the facebook page, too.

For a while, we had some really annoying issue with advertisement/spamming accounts, so we had to add something more or less random to keep them away.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Get eating that spicy food!!! Apparently, it's because it irritates your utereus when you have a dodgy belly the next day and that is what causes the contractions! I ordered pizza earlier on this week and made sure they added jalapenos - didn't go into labour but did get braxton hicks and it all helps in the long run :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Hey Jaz I registerd for the group


----------



## Jazavac

You're in, Momma!


----------



## MommaBarry

Wohoo :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've just joined too .. but don't get what I do now :shrug: lol


----------



## sharonfruit

> I've just joined too .. but don't get what I do now lol

And me! X


----------



## Jazavac

Spam the board, haha. It's towards the end of the screen, called November Babies. It's just a forum board, like any other. I'm adding everyone as I see them (at work, so every once in a while, I just get stupidly distracted, haha).

There are avatar capabilities, smileys, all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Bookity

I feel like I need to learn some Croatian. I learned a teeny bit of Bulgarian like 6 years ago and still have the capacity to remember it so I have the ability! ;)


----------



## Jazavac

Well, there's plenty of stuff for you to read all over the board. ;)

Most of the users there are people I either know in real life, or from other online communities where we've been posting for years. We started the forum when I moved to the US, basically, so it's been up and running for over three years. It's been loads of fun, that's for sure!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Bookity said:


> I want to learn to knit. I mean technically I did learn once, but I only learned to knit and purl and not actually MAKE anything. LOL. I got about an 8x8 square of "test" knitting done and then abandoned it. LOL. That was YEARS ago. I'd love to actually make things for my daughters...
> 
> Ugh! My husband told his mother yesterday that he wanted an 8 am wake up call this morning so he could get some errands done. Well his mom hasn't called. I tried to wake him 15 minutes ago and he just turned right over. I, of course, can't get the thought that someone is going to call very soon out of my head and I can't sleep (and still no call! Grr! His mom is usually way better about this stuff). So I've gone and put on the coffee.... I'm kind of irritated that I should be able to sleep right now!! Better go poke DH again!

I love to knit and crochet, but I've never done anything more advanced than coasters and scarves! My dad does still wear his deep purple scarf to work that I knitted for him several years ago. Aw!:flower:

Recently I've been obsessed with making my own pillowcases. I don't know what got me started, maybe it's because it's sewing by hand, which is easy and relaxing when it's pillows, or because it's an excuse to go fabric shopping for adorable fabrics! I made a harvest/autumn themed pillowcase for my big body pillow and I LOVE it!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Jazavac said:


> Spam the board, haha. It's towards the end of the screen, called November Babies. It's just a forum board, like any other. I'm adding everyone as I see them (at work, so every once in a while, I just get stupidly distracted, haha).
> 
> There are avatar capabilities, smileys, all kinds of stuff.

I joined, too, as MedievalGrad.


----------



## Jazavac

Added!

I would LOVE to learn how to use a sewing machine, I have to admit. Until I learn, I guess I'll just keep doing it all by hand. I've actually made double-panel curtains by hand. Yup. I'm that insane.


----------



## Bookity

I definitely want to learn how to use a sewing machine. Seeing as how my mom knows how to use one, I should probably try and ask sometime. LOL.


----------



## 1eighty

I can't get the Costa advert out of my head. Seriously! I'm imagining all kinds of different situations set to that music and that format of video now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSmij0407A


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Looks like my buba is gonna make an apperance soon, went to hospital yestarday because of contraction pain... im 1 1/2 cm dialated


----------



## Beankeeper

1eighty said:


> I can't get the Costa advert out of my head. Seriously! I'm imagining all kinds of different situations set to that music and that format of video now.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSmij0407A

Lol, it's actually one of my husband's favourite Kiss songs. It totally gets stuck in my head too. My friends 2 year old was singing along to it the other day, so cute!


----------



## SarahDiener

rainbowbaby2 said:


> Looks like my buba is gonna make an apperance soon, went to hospital yestarday because of contraction pain... im 1 1/2 cm dialated

Good luck hun!!


----------



## phineas

Rainbowbaby woohoo! Very jealous :)


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Im scared though im only 35 weeks xx just want bub to cook just a lil longer


----------



## SarahDiener

They don't even try to stop you at 35 weeks here, they're basically good to go! I think for the last few weeks they just plump up more :)


----------



## MrsBertie

Best of luck Rainbow! At 35 weeks baby shoudl be fine, might just need a little help with breathing if anything, but mostly they don't need anything. (also a little jelous hehe)


----------



## phineas

Same here ur good to go from 34 weeks and just wait and see how baby does. Try rest up tho, are ur contractions regular?


----------



## rainbowbaby2

phineas said:


> Same here ur good to go from 34 weeks and just wait and see how baby does. Try rest up tho, are ur contractions regular?

Their not regular enough to.be classed as labour , just hopping bubba atleast holds out just a couple more weeks atleast x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Rainbow - GL bubs should be fine if he arrives now. I'm so jealous - I would love for my little one to arrive now! 

And on the hand crafty side - I don't know what has hit me but I have actually started knitting a blanket and even if I have to say so myself - it's looking pretty good so far. Well except that I dropped stitch this afternoon and it ran down about 3 rows. Even worse is that I can't seem to track it back up!! :cry:
It was all going so well with different stitches and changing colours mid row! I was sooo impressed with it. Will just have to visit my mother and get her to help out there.


----------



## CharlieKeys

eeek Good Luck Rainbow!!! :) Though very very jealous hehe!

Sk - you've got to 38 weeks!!! :)


----------



## MedievalGrad

Bookity said:


> I definitely want to learn how to use a sewing machine. Seeing as how my mom knows how to use one, I should probably try and ask sometime. LOL.

I sort of know, but I think it's relaxing to do some of it by hand. I want to buy a sewing machine for harder stuff, but all of the really FANCY machines with the awesome embroidery features are SUPER expensive.


----------



## MedievalGrad

The Project said:


> Hey I am Electra! I have 38 weeks pregnant (due 3/11/12) I am planning on a water birth! I was wondering if anyone is planning a water birth?

I don't think it's so common here, none of my girlfriends have done it, and neither of the two hospitals in my town even have the facilities.


----------



## Coleey

Good luck Rainbow :)

I'd love a sewing machine too but I was really bad at using them during textiles at school, that's why I picked food/cooking as my tech subject :haha: xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Would you be worried?

I told you all that wednesday Morgan was not being active and the doctor on call had me go to hospital to have a stress test done. When we got there we never saw the doctor since 4 other ladies came in before us in labor. The nurse said everything looked good, and from what we saw of the monitors we would have agreed. She looked good according to heart rate and movement. 

Tonight Oh and I are about to leave for dinner when he gets a call. I hear him say may I ask whos calling and he hands me the phone puzzled and said its the hospital. ( I dont give people his number for them to contact me) The lady on the line said the doc on call from that night wants me to come in tomorrow morning for a stress test. I ask her why I would need to do that if I was just there wednesday and was told that everything was fine and the little girl has been kicking and moving good since. She replies with im not sure I just had a note saying to call and schedule this im sure he will talk with you tomorrow.

Two red flags for me here.
One, my OH is listed as my emergency contact ( my phone is crap at the moment and I dont always get my calls) so for them to reach me through him worries me that its important. 
Two, they are having me come in on a sunday instead of normal hours during the week.

Would this concern any of you or am I just freaking out for nothing?

My only thoughts are that he never really looked at my test strip from the stress test that night since he was busy and assumed since baby was moving and heart was beating all was fine, and that upon really looking at it he has concerns. I would not think they would have me come repeat a stress test if everything was fine and baby is moving.


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, MommaB. I just left my response on Facebook, though.

Good luck, rainbow!


----------



## phineas

Bugger I'm exhausted! Didn't go to bed until 1, and been having contractions all night, NO BLOODY PATTERN R U SHITTING ME :( and by god these were contractions, well actually they'd still be called bh cause they did nothing but ugh! I was falling back to sleep tween them but they'd start in my dream and I'd wake clutching bump, and just breath until I could feel the peak! Was crying in my sleep with them! Just had another bad clear out again when I got up, but know its not gonna come of nothing. They seem to be spacing further out now that I'm awake (typical!) 

My hb is gone tho which is good ha


----------



## SarahDiener

:( poor Phineas :/ I hope she really decides to come out soon!!

I'm not doing a water birth, idk, not for me!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I was thinking about a water birth this time ... but OH likes being part of it and him feeling part of the birth is watching his children being born! Plus, water doesn't relax me in labour at all lol.


Momma - replied on FB, fingers crossed it's just a precaution :hugs:

Phin .... if you pop before me I will be VERY VERY jealous ;)


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm hoping for a water birth :flower:


----------



## 1eighty

I was aiming for a water birth, but have been advised against because baby is on the large side and the water might buoy him up when he needs help to be headed down... but we shall see.


----------



## MrsBertie

They don't have the facility for water birth at the hospital I'm going to.

MommaB if it were really worrying they would have asked you to come in immediately, I'd guess he had intended to bring you back but forgot to sort it out before you left. 

Phin I hope you feel better soon doesn't sound like much fun but at least you know your body is getting ready. I'm starting to get very jealous of everyone who seems to be progressing, I just so want her to be here now!!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Electra - I too am due on 3 Nov! I am hoping for a water birth but will have to wait and see if I'm allowed to attempt a natural birth to start with and then to see if the birth pool is available when I go into labour. The doc's and MW's want me to be on the consultant led unit and they only have 1 pool available there, but have been told that there is a stand by pool too. 
So FXed I get my water birth!


----------



## MedievalGrad

I know some hospitals here in the States don't do it for insurance reasons. My mom's hospital used to let women labor (not actually give birth) in a pool, but they don't even let them do that anymore.


----------



## MommaBarry

All is good ladies :thumbup:

Since we had the episode on wednesday with the decreased fetal movement, Morgan just barley passed the NST they gave me that night is what I found out. And since im so close to d-day, the docs have decided they want me in twice a week now for NST's. So im now seeing them twice a week to keep an eye on her. 

Thank you all for the support :hugs: It really means alot to me!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: mommab!! She'll be fine and now they're keeping such a close eye on you both if anything was to start going wrong it will be noticed straight away


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya! wow, its been quiet in here today. Have you all popped? hows everyone coping, not long now. On the count down two weeks to go and I have started with the old wife tales, bouncing on the ball etc. Anyone else?? :happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

No pops here :(((

It's been quiet here but we've been chatting a lot on FB, If you want to join the link is: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/236383723150584/


----------



## Bookity

You are so close whatwillbex! I feel so far away.

I think us ladies have kind of been spamming the FB group SarahDiener made... You could join us there.

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/groups/236383723150584/


----------



## MrsBertie

I was thinking it had been quiet as well. No popping here yet! And yes I am bouncing on my ball and doing long walks etc. :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Bookity said:


> You are so close whatwillbex! I feel so far away.
> 
> I think us ladies have kind of been spamming the FB group SarahDiener made... You could join us there.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/groups/236383723150584/

Hahahaha, almost sounds like ur blaming me :'(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeaaaaah any ladies who haven't joined - come join us :)


----------



## Mrs.326

CharlieKeys said:


> Yeaaaaah any ladies who haven't joined - come join us :)

It's definitely a lively chat during the weekends when the boards are usually a bit more quiet :)


----------



## Bookity

Aw, sorry Sarah! Not my intention!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Bookity said:


> Aw, sorry Sarah! Not my intention!!

:D


----------



## Jazavac

On weekdays, the Facebook group is, for the majority of my day, pretty much off limits for me, so... bleh. :( 

I guess I get to deal with the deadness over here (or on badgerella.com for that matter, too!) It's impossible to keep track of Facebook chatter on one's phone, unfortunately and when I get home and there are double digits of new statuses and comments, I can't really catch up so I seldomly post when/if I actually notice something new. 



No water birth options at my hospital, but I am allowed to use the bathroom tub and shower for whatever I want it. They do prevent you from using it once your water breaks, but I guess a waiver can be signed for that one, too.


----------



## Bookity

Sorry Jaz! We get a little too talky!

Guess I should add here that I found out a few minutes ago that my test came back saying I do have a UTI. I have to go in a few (ah, the cries of a child waking from her nap!) and get my macrobid prescription along with some cranberry juice. Lovely.


----------



## A_K_and_K

I was wondering where this thread had gone, and I just found it now! Missed seeing/participating in the daily chats, ladies! :)

I can't believe I'm 38 weeks pregnant. I have not had one Braxton-Hicks contraction. I have not lost any mucus plug. I am not leaking anything from my nipples. I'm not even that big (and I definitely have never had anyone in public say "oh, when are you due?" or even indicate I am pregnant. Downside and upside I guess.)

I don't feel prepared, my emotions are out of whack because I am feeling SO insecure about myself, my relationship, my life...everything right now. As someone who suffered from bad anxiety and mild depression BEFORE pregnancy (and was on medication), and now have gone this pregnant journey with NO meds, the hormonal imbalances are really getting me quite depressed, I hate to say :(

I also read an article just the other day that women's stress hormones rise 2-3x in the last 3 weeks of pregnancy. It says if you had high levels beforehand, this increase can cause debilitating anxiety.

It is, for me. I feel completely worthless, stupid, no support, I get insecure with my boyfriend of 4 1/2 years and right now he is having the WORST time at his work (commission based), and he's quitting smoking with a medication aid so his emotions are all over the place.

I feel like I have absolutely no one to talk to. At all. And why bother? No one cares.

I feel like I'm sinking into a pre-natal depression and it worries me. I should talk to my doula about it, but I don't want her thinking I'm just whining.

:( Does anyone else feel quite anxious and/or depressed?


----------



## MommaBarry

AK :hugs:

As someone who's sufferd from CD/PPD/anxiety disorder you are not alone hun. What you feel is totally normal and you really should talk to someone. 
I mean you have us here and we are all ears (eyes) but nothing beats face to face with someone you trust. Once baby is here you can get back on your meds (some are safe if BF) and keep getting the support you need and whatever you do, dont stay silent about it. Your own mind when suffering can be your worst enemy, so let it out!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

AK, everything that MommaBarry said. Definitely talk to someone about it. :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

AK_K, hang in there!

It's pretty normal to feel anxious, but you'll know best when it comes to your own levels of stress you can handle. I'd talk to the doula, if she seems to be the closest person to talk to. You might be surprised how much she'd be able to help.


----------



## Mrs.326

AK, sorry you're feeling so down :( I agree with the ladies, it's definitely worth talking to someone about. And we all care about you here! We're always willing to lend an ear or a shoulder when needed, but like MommaB said, there's nothing like talking to someone face to face. What you're feeling is normal, but you have so much to look forward to in the coming weeks! Just think about your sweet baby :)


----------



## 1eighty

Jaz, your forum will prolly pick up more when this thread gets shut... I'm assuming they shut these after everyone's popped, not sure? FB is good for the chatty, forums are better for the information and Qs 'n' As.


----------



## Mrs.326

AH! I hope they don't shut us down! Maybe they'll just move the thread??


----------



## phineas

No they shouldn't shut it just usually ppl stop talking on it or move to the parenting side. 

AK sending hugs! I agree with momma talk to some one. Never feel silly, they r ur emotions, ur aloud feel them. I suffered PND after I had DS and my only regret is I waited for so long to get help. I've finally learned if I'm feeling down I need to talk bout it. Ur doula won't think ur silly so I'd really advice u to talk to her. 

Also sit down with ur oh and try talk openly with him. Write him a letter explaining how u feel. 

I hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Jazavac

They'll likely instruct us to move to the parenting forum, or baby club, or wherever, to continue our group activity. I mean, I'm not sure how much benefit can November 2013 people get from this thread ;)


And yes, I'm just jealous because I can't really participate in anything on Facebook on week days. Pouty-pout!


----------



## A_K_and_K

Thank you ladies for your support. I don't have ANY friends - close friends - in the area, I've been on stress leave (due to bullying at work) from 23 weeks pregnant until I went on mat leave - so I just stay home, every day, unless I have to go to town (30 mins away) for groceries, animal feed, etc.

I don't remember the last time I got to go do something "fun" or actually laugh and enjoy myself. 

My self esteem has plummeted even more than it was (it was pretty low to begin with), I don't feel like I'm getting the reassurance I need from my boyfriend, I battle with my mind every single day because it comes up with ludicrous things to worry about...mostly insecurity related; ie: why would he (SO) want to be with me? What makes me so great? Does anyone actually care? 

I feel like I can't really talk to my SO right now about all of this because he's so frustrated himself (from work, quitting smoking, the medication for it) and frankly frustrated that I'm being insecure with him when he's never given me a reason to be insecure. I just want to sit down with him and have him tell me how much he loves me, why he loves me, that he's not going anywhere, and he'd never do anything to hurt me.

We're really suffering financially right now due to his commission based job, and I can't just go out somewhere to do something (ie: $10 gas just to go to town and back one day), I can't go and buy new makeup or new clothes or do anything to make myself feel good right now. 

And within a month (if she was 2 weeks late) we are adding a newborn into this mix, and I'm afraid of how the postpartum period is going to hit me. I am planning to do placenta encapsulation because it shows a lot of benefits for post partum depression, but I also know myself and know how catastrophic I can make my own thoughts...just the worrying needlessly that something is wrong.

I know that I have trust and abandonment issues from both childhood (relationship with my mother) and my only 1 other relationship I've ever had where I was cheated on behind my back for several years.....I just feel like pregnancy hormones are bringing out all of this trust and insecurity crap and just making it all feel 200 times worse.

Thanks for letting me talk, guys...


----------



## MommaBarry

A friend of mine did the placenta encapsulation and swears by it!! I looked into it myself but cant afford it at the moment. But did tons of research and I think if you can, you should go for it!! Not to mention if your BF'ing it helps increase your milk supply and makes your hair and sking look fab!


----------



## destynibaby

hiiiiiii my beautiful gorgeous november mommas!
i havent been on here much, but how you guys doing?
who else has given birth other than WTB with those 3 pretty girls?


----------



## SarahDiener

Sorry AK that you're having such a hard time! Is there anyone in another town that you've been close to that you think you could talk to about this stuff?? You should let your doula know too :(. 
I don't really have anyone here in this town/country either! Have you thought about joining some baby clubs or anything? Just to get out and talking to other people!


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, Project!


AK, I agree with Sarah. Perhaps try to see if there are any parenting groups, etc, in your area. I, too, have pretty much nobody in this town/country either, so that kind of thing ended up very helpful in my case. At least there are some women now I can go to if I have questions, etc. We've not really made any close relationships yet, but this is, at least, something.


----------



## SarahDiener

Not to mention, they probably can understand the feelings you have!!

Good luck project!!


----------



## 1eighty

AK - sounds like you would benefit from some Cognitive Behavioural Therapy and perhaps some 1-2-1 psychotherapy. I had a lot of issues myself when I was younger and was able to take advantage of the different types of therapy they offer over here, I can't tell you what a difference it's all made. It took a lot of time, probably about 3-4 years in total (it was spread out over a longer period of time) but I am a totally different person now and pretty much able to survive without meds and without those debilitating thoughts.

Big hugs hun xxx



Project!!! OMG! Keep us posted!


AFM: Worst night's sleep so far :( Hips dull and achey, back with that stitch thing, heartburn, sore head, sore ears, sore THROAT... too hot too cold, kick the cat, cat wakes up and starts to paw paw paw purr purr purr... very cute but keeps both of us awake... and then I wake up with lockjaw again (I swear, if I find out who did my wisdom teeth all those years ago I will DECK them) and I'm just sooooooooo over it. I never thought I'd be into eviction techniques, but I'm just so tired and so uncomfortable all the time, it's ruining me.

Also... and this may be icky TMI... those lancets I have for measuring blood sugar? Also very good for popping sebaceous cysts. Yeah, I went there. In other news, the mons pubis bleeds a lot if you miss the cyst area. If they fill up again, *then* I'll go to the doctor, cos I don't want them to abscess.


----------



## SarahDiener

destynibaby said:


> hiiiiiii my beautiful gorgeous november mommas!
> i havent been on here much, but how you guys doing?
> who else has given birth other than WTB with those 3 pretty girls?

Umm, It's hard to tell who counts as this thread and who counts as the others :). Coleey did though!


----------



## Beankeeper

Just caught up on this thread. Awesome news that you're in labour Project!
:wave: hi destyni, long time no hear! 
AK, I'm so sorry that you're feeling so down and anxious. I don't know if you remember but I've posted a few times earlier this pregnancy about anxiety issues & my fear of PPD. I still worry, particularly about what will happen after DH goes back to work & I'll be on my own- I'm not great with my own company. 
I've only been off on mat leave for a week and a half, but I'm trying to stay busy, scheduling appointments, going out for a walk or for coffee, anything really just to leave the house. I know it's hard when you're finances are tight too (I just got a text from my bank- reaching my limit- yikes!), it puts an extra strain on everything. 
The girls are right though, it's definitely worth speaking to someone, be it your doula, your doctor, whoever you feel most comfortable with. Also, it's important that you realise what a great job you're doing! You're bringing an amazing little human into the world, and don't we all know that it takes it out of you, physically, mentally & emotionally! Give yourself a break, you're working hard, even when you're not working.
Joining baby groups could be a really positive move as well, just to make contact with other mums & start forming positive relationships. And speak to your SO, tell him exactly what you've told us: that he's never given you reason to doubt him, but emotionally & mentally you NEED some reassurance that he loves you, he wants you & he's staying with you. If he doesn't feel like your doubting him, he should be supportive. And reassure him as to all the great things that he's doing too, like giving up smoking- its really hard! It's great that he's making that effort for his family & will have a positive effect on your finances too.
I really hope you can makes some steps towards feeling more positive. We're always here if you need to chat or rant or anything really. :hugs:


----------



## whatwillbex

Wow, I take it back you all popped up at once lol just catching up now. How exciting The project this makes me a little nervous at how close I am eeekk. 
I'm now panicking for some reason trying to get myself fitted in to have my hair coloured. Hmmmm interesting priority I have there.

A K :hugs: Anxiety, I suffer from it but have actually found pregnancy has helped it a little. Not sure how but its made me calmer and to try and go with the flow more. 
Just keep talking to us or anyone don't bottle up your feelings otherwise they just go around, and around in your head and get bigger than what they started of as.:flower:

I so hope she comes before Sunday we are having a family Halloween party for the children. I have her outfit picked out just in case she does arrive. 
Its a orange and white stripy baby grow which says mummy's little pumpkin and I have a pale green ribbon to go around her head to tie in a bow. lol Oh bless, she's not going to want to come out now is she :dohh:


----------



## SarahDiener

Wow congrats!


----------



## MrsBertie

Congratulations Project!!! Can't believe your baby is here (quite jealous lol)

AK I agree with everything that's already been said and the only thing I can add is that even gentle exercise can release endorphins and help to lighten your mood a little - could you maybe just get out of the house each day for a walk round the block/ down the road?
Sarah - I've just realized we are down into single figure countdown today :happydance: Although I'm still telling myself she is gonna arrive like a week or so after due date, it still feels like a bit of a milestone!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations The Project!!


----------



## whatwillbex

Wow that was quick! congrats on your little bundle :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

MrsBertie said:


> Congratulations Project!!! Can't believe your baby is here (quite jealous lol)
> 
> AK I agree with everything that's already been said and the only thing I can add is that even gentle exercise can release endorphins and help to lighten your mood a little - could you maybe just get out of the house each day for a walk round the block/ down the road?
> Sarah - I've just realized we are down into single figure countdown today :happydance: Although I'm still telling myself she is gonna arrive like a week or so after due date, it still feels like a bit of a milestone!

Holy moley we are!!!! 
I'm with you though, I think I'll go over, I just don't feel laboury at all!


----------



## phineas

Girls single figures... That's crazy! Without realising it oct is flying! 

Ok we had the project having her baby, wonder if well get another baby out before momma has her section in 10 days! I really hope so, we need some babies to brighten up nov thread! And with the full moon u never know! 

I'm meant to be going to my parents at the weekend, but with all the cramps I've been having oh doesn't want me driving that far away, so not sure what I'm doing. DS is off on midterm from fri tho, looking forward to having him home for few days. 

Anyone have any nesting they can send me? I've only been doing the bare min here, need to try do a proper scrubbing session!


----------



## MommaBarry

Congrats The Project!!!! Perfect sounding little man you have there!! Cant wait to see pics!

I am updating the front page with births (eeeekkk) WTB I forgot your stats on the girls. If you want me to add you I would love too.
SO many ladies on the front page that I have not heard from in awhile. Maybe this can help us keep track of who had what and when :dohh: Now I wish I was going last so that keeping the list updated would be easier lol.


----------



## SarahDiener

True momma, It'd be nice to be able to help keep it updated :/


----------



## phineas

It's only u momma that can edit it isn't it? Was gonna say I'm round a lot ill do it, but I obviously can't change ur post, :( sorry! 

Crazy no matter how sore/sick/tired/bored etc u feel nothing like a shower to perk u back up again! Just had a power shower to perk myself up until I can have a long scrubbing to night, and instantly feel even a lil more human!now to get a few litres of water in me always another way of feeling good :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Sounds nice Phineas! :) I just did the third option; take a nap


----------



## MedievalGrad

phineas said:


> Girls single figures... That's crazy! Without realising it oct is flying!
> 
> Ok we had the project having her baby, wonder if well get another baby out before momma has her section in 10 days! I really hope so, we need some babies to brighten up nov thread! And with the full moon u never know!
> 
> I'm meant to be going to my parents at the weekend, but with all the cramps I've been having oh doesn't want me driving that far away, so not sure what I'm doing. DS is off on midterm from fri tho, looking forward to having him home for few days.
> 
> Anyone have any nesting they can send me? I've only been doing the bare min here, need to try do a proper scrubbing session!

I need some nesting urges, too! And pronto, because at the end of the week we are getting the living room and guest room carpets replace and then the entire house will have all NEW carpets!

I'm so indecisive lately, though. I can't decide on the perfect wallpaper border and I still haven't picked out the perfect bassinet yet. *sigh* I need to get moving!


----------



## SarahDiener

Do you have photos of the border? :D


----------



## MedievalGrad

No, I've just been googling everywhere trying to get a really cute one! We're not super religious, but the theme for the nursery is Noah's Ark, lol. The bedroom has been painted a baby-bright green.

Oh, and thinking about you, AK.


----------



## MedievalGrad

Hey, I'm finally a WATERMELON! I think next week, when I'm 38 weeks, I might finally begin to realize that I could go at any time!


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh we missed your change over! Conga-rats for watermelon and FULL TERM!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Am I a watermelon too then? Aaaaahhhhhh! I carried a watermelon!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Woo Hoo for single digits girls!! :) Exciting! Surely someone else will pop soon!

Congrats to the Project on having her baby boy! Can't wait to see pictures :)

I have my 35 week appointment on Friday and I'm wondering if they'll go ahead and start doing exams since technically this is my first "weekly" appointment. I'm anxious to see if the contractions I had last week did anything, although I doubt it since I haven't really had any since... not even many BH to speak of.


----------



## phineas

Only urge I have mediveal is a couldn't be assed urge lol I feel like I've cleaned this house so many times over the last few weeks that what's the point. I love the theme Noah's ark! Really cute :) 

Yay on the carrying a watermelon girls :) my mam keeps giving out to me for wishing the time away but I'm truly over being preg! Wish it wasn't so long ha!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Mrs.326 said:


> Woo Hoo for single digits girls!! :) Exciting! Surely someone else will pop soon!
> 
> Congrats to the Project on having her baby boy! Can't wait to see pictures :)
> 
> I have my 35 week appointment on Friday and I'm wondering if they'll go ahead and start doing exams since technically this is my first "weekly" appointment. I'm anxious to see if the contractions I had last week did anything, although I doubt it since I haven't really had any since... not even many BH to speak of.

I was kind of curious at my 35 week AND 36 week appointment, but no moves up to my cervix to check it out whatsoever! So we'll see what happens at my 37 week appointment today, but I guess they're not going to do it until I start having contractions or get closer to my due date.


----------



## Bookity

If this one were a boy, we would have had a Noah's Ark theme too. :) Another girl, so looks like it's just going to be mor flowers and butterflies (but Vanessa gets purple instead of pink!)

I was making Michaela's breakfast this morning and realized something... some of you ladies are going to be mommies (okay technically you're already mommies, but you know what I mean) before my milk expires! Yes, I'm an odd one. ;)

Here's hoping we get a few full moon mommies!


----------



## Jazavac

Our last bits of the floor are being carpeted tomorrow, so that means we'll be done, too. Then I have to declutter the craft room, which right now serves as storage of some sort, and figure out the last few things, such as blinds for the baby's room. Someone, who is hopefully not me, should go to Ikea and get me one more wall light and a shelving unit, too! The baby's room mural is missing, but... I'll get around to painting it eventually, I promise. :blush:

Here's our nursery, with those few things still missing:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...dger-badger-badger-baby-112.html#post22389293


----------



## MommaBarry

Im hoping the full moon sends me into labor!! Since I don't get to labor and deliver it would be cool if baby would suprise us and come before her scheduled day so I at least get some kind of suprise. 

But I am crossing my legs and fingers its not Monday the 29th (the tech full moon) since that is my sons fathers b-day.


----------



## MommaBarry

Jaz im LOVING your nursery!! Cant wait to see the finished project!!


----------



## Bookity

I wouldn't worry MommaB... It's going to be the 27th isn't it?? :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, bookity :) That's a different way to look at it, but you're right!! Can't wait to see who has a baby before the milk goes bad :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Oh yea :dohh: lol

Momma said so it has to be right?! :haha: I hope I can prove her wrong :winkwink:


----------



## 1eighty

For the watermelon girls: https://files.myopera.com/francesco6903/albums/182706/foto_anguria_62.JPG


----------



## Mrs.326

Gosh - I keep responding to the wrong page on the thread... 

Jaz - the nursery looks fabulous! What a great job you've done!

MommaB - I can see why you wouldn't want her to share a birthday with the ex! Not too much longer now :) yay!


----------



## Bookity

Although... I don't know the exact relationship you have with your ex MommaB.. But if he ever wants to see your son on his (your ex's) birthday you could say, "No, sorry it's his sister's birthday, sorry!" (or you know... not)


----------



## MommaBarry

i HATE my ex lol. 

And that is part of my fear. In our parenting plan when we got divorced we are to get our son on our b-days. I could see him being a d**k and not letting DS be here for his sisters b-day out of spite


----------



## Bookity

Aw, that really sucks, Momma! I'm sorry to hear that! Okay then, baby on the 28th and you'll be good? Mom can be wrong, and she doesn't have to share ex's b-day.


----------



## Mrs.326

Aw, Momma! I really hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## MrsBertie

I wouldn't mind a full moon baby, but I still severely doubt she is gonna turn up early - we shall see lol! I have totally done some nesting this afternoon, well I say nesting, what I mean is clearing out our 'junk' room that everything has been getting flung into while I've been cleaning everywhere else. I would have finished and cleaned it all if it weren't for 2 things:
1. OH has got to move some stuff up to the loft and also sort away some of the bits of wood paint etc from recent DIY projects, and he'll get annoyed if I start trying to lift heavy things or 'hiding' any of his DIY things by tidying them away.
2. I'm getting thirsty and should probably sit down and pay attention for bubs movements for a bit since I've been on the go since lunch.

Thankfully I'm going out swimming tonight so I will have to leave doing anything else till tomorrow otherwise I think I would be at considerable risk of over doing it!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh my! I think I'm in trouble! One of my co-worker's wives just bought an embroidery machine and I've already placed an order for 10 bibs! Crap... now I've found yet another way to spend my money. :shrug:


----------



## SarahDiener

Uh oh Mrs! LOL!

Momma, that would be so jerky of your ex!!!!

And Bookity, you're a silly one! But It's true, I hope it's true for me :)


----------



## phineas

Lol my milk still hasn't reached the 1st yet :( 

Momma that would seriously be mean of ur ex. Nope Morgan's gonna be good and not come that day! 

Mrs woohoo for nesting! I have no urge, I know it needs to be done but hell I don't wanna do it lol 

I've a lotta lightning crotch all of a sudden wth! A very weird feeling tbh! And annoying! Trying to get DS to come for a walk with me... He's not budging tho so its the fire and watching the wizard of oz! (We're reading the book at night)!


----------



## MommaBarry

I have just been soo tired the last few days :sleep:

OH seems to think its my body getting ready, he's so cute! I believe its because I am up 4 to 5 times a night and getting up earlier to take OH to work so that I can have his car for the day. Doesnt help that the last few nights DS wakes me up just as im falling asleep to tell me he cant sleep because his throat hurts :dohh:

Either way I am taking my daily naps and listening to my body and trying to rest. No other real signs this little lady is coming early. BH have became fewer and far between and the stabby cervical pains have also haulted. Guess I shouldnt complain :haha:


----------



## linz143

I think I'm definitely done with exercise.... Phin, is walking still comfortable for you? I tried to walk from my appointment to the hospital to my car after my appointment yesterday (had to get paperwork and it's all on one campus) and literally felt like my uterus was splitting open by the time I got back to the car. Just walking for more than 5 minutes is painful for me! Anyone else experience this?


----------



## MommaBarry

Yes!!! I tried to take the dog for a walk, just down the block and had to turn around and come back. The dog was annoyed because I had to keep telling her to slow down (she wasnt even walking fast) but I couldnt take the pain. My lower abdomen and cervix hurt soooo bad for hours after. So I skipped trying to walk yesterday (OH did it for me) but may give it a go again tonight. But I only have the pains if im active. If I sit all day im good (other than backpain)


----------



## Jazavac

For a while, standing was an issue, but as soon as I spent money on a support belt, it went away, of course. I still do yoga twice a week and try to get a lot of walking in on a daily basis, despite some discomfort. 

Baby's been wild and wild and wild... and wildER. I don't know if there are any early signs of coming out just yet, though. I do notice BH finally, or so I think, and he seems to enjoy murdering my bladder and cervix. There are hiccups now, too.


----------



## linz143

Jaz- I notice on days where LO is extremely active that my bump tends to look slightly lower the next morning. Not sure if it's a coincidence or if her movements are helping to move down or what, but that's just what I've noticed. I've been having about 1 BH an hour for the past couple weeks, but my BFF never felt any and went into labor 3 days before her due date.


----------



## sharonfruit

> I've been having about 1 BH an hour for the past couple weeks, but my BFF never felt any and went into labor 3 days before her due date.

Thats exciting - But yes, I always think - Oh my goshh I haven't felt any contractions/had a bloody show, etc but then I remind myself about all of the people who just wake up in labour :haha:


----------



## linz143

That's exactly what happened to my friend! No signs, nothing! Then at 2 am she wakes up to the bloody show and 7 hours later she's admitted to the hospital, 5 hours after that her daughter was born! I'm just jealous she went early with her first.


----------



## SarahDiener

I hope this is me! Still not really any signs! :(
Although she's pushing down on my cervix as we speak...

I can't walk now either, even going to the supermarket the next day I'm sore!


----------



## Wandering

Gosh havent been on here for so long! What have I missed!? As most of you are on the fb group i think nearly everyone is already aware.. but for those who arent...i found out today im being induced on sunday! Ahhh :wacko::wacko::happydance::happydance: 

How is everyone? Have i missed any births whilst ive been laptop-less?!


----------



## Jazavac

Why are you being induced on Sunday?

By the time I get to our Facebook group and find the info, your little one will turn 2, or something. :(


----------



## MedievalGrad

Jaz, love the nursery. Great colors. Are those cloth diapers I see? If so, what kinds/brand? Planning on buying some soon, but have no idea which ones to go with.

Had a very uneventful visit with the nurse practitioner today (I guess that's not such a bad thing!). BP 114/72 so that's good. I've gained 26 pounds so far, and my fundal measurement is almost 37. She said they probably won't bother to check my cervix unless 1.) I want them to or 2.) I am in active labor at the hospital.

I am not a person who is paranoid about the medical field or normally shuns medical intervention/medicine, but I do feel they've been a little overly enthusiastic about offering me prescription stuff this pregnancy. I told my doctor about heartburn/acid reflux, and she offered to write me a prescription for something, even though Tums works JUST fine. Today I mentioned that I had this little itchy patch on my leg of pregnancy bumps and she offered to write me a prescription for THAT, even though I told her my little baking soda and water paste works for several hours at a time.


----------



## Jazavac

That's a lot of prescription talk, but I wouldn't be too worried as long as they're not literally pushing for it. If they just shrug it off if you say no, I'd leave it at that. My doctor, on the other end of the spectrum, doesn't offer anything like that. It's fine by me, since I don't care to take anything, but there are people who don't particularly like it. They're doing the same thing as yours when it comes to internal exams. I've not had any and I likely won't, until they decide I'll need one (active labour, pretty much).


The diapers are all cloth (we do have one small package of newborn disposables for just-in-case purposes), mostly ordered online from Alva Diapers. It's a Chinese manufacturer who sells them really cheap, but they're also really good. I do have a few FuzziBunz and some other brands, too, as well as cotton fitted diapers by Workhorse Diapers for a newborn (those require covers, as well).


----------



## Wandering

Jazavac said:


> Why are you being induced on Sunday?
> 
> By the time I get to our Facebook group and find the info, your little one will turn 2, or something. :(

Howcome you cant get on to the facebook group Jaz?
Ive been diagnosed with obstetric cholestasis..knew my itching wasnt 'just normal itching' 

Congrats on your baby boy project!


----------



## Jazavac

I don't have access to Facebook at work and, well, I spend most of my day working, unfortunately. By the time I get home, there is so much new stuff in the group that I can't really make all that much sense out of it so I end up skipping way too many posts! :(

I can get to it on my phone, but that's just too horrible. Way too much text and even more things to get lost. 

Good luck with the induction. Perhaps you can get the little one to come out on her own? :)


----------



## phineas

Linz walking kills! I get a stitch really high up then my cervix kills to and I feel like baby will fall out (if only was that easy lol) and I've a John 
Wayne walk going on, but was hoping a small stroll round the forest would help me sleep lol he wasn't willing to come tho :( 

The project hope ur lil boy is ok and things start looking better soon! 

I just snuck outta bed again on oh, I miss him in bed but I need to sleep tonight so my bp doesn't act up tomorro! I'm gonna beg for better tabs for my hb tomorro. I can deal with most other things, but this hb is a crippler! It's just disgusting, like I'm farting outta my mouth yuck!


----------



## bugaboobaby

:( hope you feel better phin!


----------



## MedievalGrad

Jazavac said:


> That's a lot of prescription talk, but I wouldn't be too worried as long as they're not literally pushing for it. If they just shrug it off if you say no, I'd leave it at that. My doctor, on the other end of the spectrum, doesn't offer anything like that. It's fine by me, since I don't care to take anything, but there are people who don't particularly like it. They're doing the same thing as yours when it comes to internal exams. I've not had any and I likely won't, until they decide I'll need one (active labour, pretty much).
> 
> 
> The diapers are all cloth (we do have one small package of newborn disposables for just-in-case purposes), mostly ordered online from Alva Diapers. It's a Chinese manufacturer who sells them really cheap, but they're also really good. I do have a few FuzziBunz and some other brands, too, as well as cotton fitted diapers by Workhorse Diapers for a newborn (those require covers, as well).

Yeah, they don't push it on me, I just thought it was a bit strange to ask, especially when I'd explained that the over-the-counter stuff or natural methods were working. It's just that the way she said, "The prescription WILL get rid of all the itching" that sounded sinister, haha.


----------



## MrsBertie

Hope he gets better quickly project it must be horrid for him to be so poorly :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

so .... walking around Asda this morning I had to stop a few times because her pushing down so hard on my cervix hurt :( and I mean HURT - it does feel like she's trying to burst my waters/push out :haha:

Anyone else have this?


----------



## SarahDiener

I do get some pain down there from time to time :( But probably walking makes it a lot worse!! She's just trying to get the door ready for her to come out!


----------



## AP

Just to confirm girls *The Project* is *not* a genuine person. :wave: 

I can assure you she has been dealt with and if you ladies do come across any other posts you feel are of an odd nature I ask that you contact one of the team or use the Report post button.

Thank you x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Would rather she stop trying to get the door open that way :haha:


----------



## 1eighty

AtomicPink said:


> Just to confirm girls *The Project* is *not* a genuine person. :wave:
> 
> I can assure you she has been dealt with and if you ladies do come across any other posts you feel are of an odd nature I ask that you contact one of the team or use the Report post button.
> 
> Thank you x

I really should learn to be more cynical :p Have asked for their posts to be locked, the girls on the 3rd tri boards don't know they're a faker.


----------



## AP

1eighty said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Just to confirm girls *The Project* is *not* a genuine person. :wave:
> 
> I can assure you she has been dealt with and if you ladies do come across any other posts you feel are of an odd nature I ask that you contact one of the team or use the Report post button.
> 
> Thank you x
> 
> I really should learn to be more cynical :p Have asked for their posts to be locked, the girls on the 3rd tri boards don't know they're a faker.Click to expand...

They have all been removed. Thanks


----------



## phineas

Charlie I get that... A lotta times I get a feeling like summats bout to literally drop out stop to see but nothing happens. I presume I'm just getting kicked oddly but it feels super weird!


----------



## MommaBarry

Had the oddest thing happen last night.

This could be a bit TMI

Last night I ran to a drive thru to get some dinner and once I got home I had to pee. I sit down and could feel that "something" was about to come out. (You ladies know what im talking about like your period is about to start you can feel it about to come out of your vaj :blush:) So I held in my pee and waited for it thinkin it was just discharge or something of the nature when I hear a trickle like water but very brief. I stand up and see nothing puzzled I sit down and pee. Now im wondering could I be leaking fluid? I have had nothing else since and my underwear are not wet but whatever came out was clear and my urine was definetly not.

Another odd note, my dog is acting odd and will not leave my side and whines all the time for no reason. Out of character for her. Makes me wonder if she knows something is about to happen.


----------



## phineas

Momma could it have been plug? I got that exact feeling other day when I lost some of mine. Way I'd describe it is when u dtd stand up and although ur trying ur hardest to hold it, it just comes out. Mine came out in my knickers and with that feeling but I really had no control over it. It also looked like sperm tbh but was 100% not sperm. It left a wet patch tho and then this gunk in my knickers so if I hadda been sitting on the loo I presume it woulda been clear! 

R u worried tho? If so ring but if it hasn't happened since I'd just say keep an eye on it!


----------



## phineas

As for the dog mine is acting the same wants to be inside but it's being going on for the last week and I'm still here :(


----------



## MommaBarry

Im not worried about it TBH. More just wondering. 
I don't believe it was plug because it sounded just like I poured water in the toilet in a small slow stream that only lasted a few seconds and I know it definetly wasn't pee because I could tell it came from "there". And when I looked ( i instantly stood up after it came out) I saw nothing there. I know what your talking about with the plug and feeling it come out (thats a great way to describe the feeling) ive lost bits of mine, but it was defiently more water like then sperm/plug like just by the sound of it hitting the water.

Who knows. Maybe my water will break on me in the next few days.


----------



## Mrs.326

Ouch, Charlie! Sorry to hear about the pain you're experiencing, but I really hope it's baby making her way out!! :) I know I get my boards mixed up a lot but Bethanchloe is scheduled for induction tomorrow I believe, Wandering on Sunday, and Momma will have her baby next Friday if she doesn't come before then (which, it kind of sounds like you're well on your way to having Morgan earlier than Friday, Momma!! FX'd!!) Am I missing any other inductions? So exciting! This board is about to be booming with baby news :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

I hope so, then again I dont lol

And MommyH from the original board we started on might be in labor as we speak! EEkk!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh that's right!! I haven't read any updates from her since yesterday! Eek! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

You should go check it out! She posted around mid-night last night saying she was back in the hospital and we haven't heard from her since. I hope this is it for her!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I just saw :) yay for her... I really hope this is it!!

So I know we've all talked about wanting more kids or not wanting more kids, how long between them, etc. But last night DH made a comment about how he was ready to meet our son. And I commented back that I am too, that I'm starting to get to the point where I'm just done... tired, cranky, etc... to which he then responds "I hope you enjoy some time off of being pregnant. Then you can turn around and do it again in 3 months"........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

I'm sorry .... what did you just say?!?!? 

LOL! I have always wanted to have kids close together (and I know a lot of you do have LO's close in age and that's wonderful for you guys), but I am going to Mexico in June and have every intention of being SKINNY and DRINKING while I'm there!! No way I'm doing this again in just 3 months. DH is crazy! :wacko:


----------



## MommaBarry

Lol MRS. Your OH sounds just like my OH. He said once this babies out he is getting me "knocked" up right away. Very classy of him to say it that way lol. But we have to wait at least a year from the section to try again according to my docs.

Can't say I blame you!! I would want to live it up while in Mexico (Im dying to go back!) Maybe after that you and OH can "work" on number two. Or who knows, maybe if he is going with you it will happen while on the nice relaxing beaches of Mexico :winkwink:


----------



## phineas

Oh even better if it wasn't plug and was in fact some of ur waters, if so I hope the rest of them go if it was! 

Mrs omg 3 months? Is he crazy lol nope def a longer gap needed than that I think lol mine just keeps going well u won't get urself in this situation again for a while lol I have to remind him it actually takes 2 of us ha!


----------



## MrsBertie

Wow its all getting so exciting! I can't believe so many people are so close to having their babies! I've still had pretty much nothing, no signs of her wanting to make an appearance yet. Yesterday evening I had a couple of little crampy pains but it wasn't even as bad as period cramps and only lasted a few seconds so i think it was probably just the way I was sitting at the time. Haven't lost any plug that I'm aware of and only occasionally uncomfortable with pressure or a twinge down below :(

3 months wow! lol! We will be waiting at least 18 months to 2 years so that I can finish my training (don't really want to have another break or I shall be forever needing to take exams etc) 

After doing more nesting today (kitchen is as clean as it ever has been or ever will be again) I'm thinking of treating myself to some pampering tomorrow. Nice bath, give everything a bit of a scrub and trim, sort out nails etc (figured it would be a nice way to celebrate 39 wks) :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

MrsBertie congrats to 39 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL! It worked out well for us last time we went to Mexico... I got my BFP as soon as we got home, hehehe... My mom said if we come back from Mexico pregnant again that I should name our next child Juan as a tribute :haha: but, I'll definitely need more than a 3 month gap between pregnancies... I am _not_ a work horse! Although, if I did have another close together I could be a SAHM after the second, and that part is appealing :)

Bertie, sounds like you're defniitely getting ready :) They say you can change in a matter of hours, so while you may not have any signs now, it doesn't necessarily mean you're too far off from labor!


----------



## 1eighty

Initially I wanted another ASAP, but given how I've been through this pregnancy I'd want to wait for the small one to be at least out of diapers when we conceive #2...


----------



## Mrs.326

1eighty - I've thought about waiting that long, but I think it would be torture to get one through diapers and then start all over... although, it would be really nice not to have to wipe two butts :)


----------



## Bookity

I'm trying to get diapers out of the way as soon as possible!! :)

So many of you ladies are so close, it's so exciting!

:dust: *labor dust!*


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Mrs.326 said:

> .. although, it would be really nice not to have to wipe two butts :)

Hahhahahhahhahahhaha!!!! :dohh:


----------



## linz143

Yikes! I definitely want a year off from being pregnant! I really haven't had any out of the ordinary discomforts, but I don't think I could handle turning around and doing this again in 3 months... not to mention morning sickness while I'm still trying to BF a 4 or 5 month old. DH will be a stay at home dad, so I figure I'll just leave it up to him. I'd like to not have more than 3 or 4 years between the kids, but whenever he says he's ready to take on another is when I suppose we'll start trying again. 

When I got pregnant, my best friend had a 4 month old with serious sleep issues. I jokingly told her she should get pregnant again so we could have babies at the same time. She got all serious and said, "There is NO WAY I could deal with another kid or a pregnancy right now!!!" So I guess it also depends on how fussy your LO ends up being.


----------



## Bookity

Michaela started sleeping thru the night at 12 weeks (literally the night before I started back to work). Also, apart from that she was a very chilled out baby. So I was definitely ready for another one pretty early on. Just had to wait for my period to come back, which it did after she started weaning.

Of course the second I actually had the positive test I wondered to myself WHAT WAS I THINKING! Got super nervous, but at that point (as far as I'm concerned) there's no going back and it's just what is supposed to happen! I'm super excited now for the impending arrival. Though I don't want to be pregnant again for the next 2 years or so (possibly ever again). My MS with this one was just too bad for me to be the mommy I wanted to be.


----------



## Mrs.326

Did you have bad MS with Michaela? My fear is that this pregnancy has been so easy and my next will be a nightmare!


----------



## Beankeeper

I think if all goes well we'll start TTC when this LO is between 6-9 months, but we'll see how we go with everything first. Like you say, it depends on the kid that you have! Also, I want to bf up to probably about 9 months, so that can apparently make you less fertile so again, we'll see.
I don't want to set anything in stone as it took us a long time to conceive this little sprite, so don't want to get our hope up for LO#2 coming along quickly & easily.

And lol WTB, I guess you've got 3 lil butts to be wiping huh?! :haha: it's a good job they're so adorable!


----------



## Bookity

Mrs.326 said:


> Did you have bad MS with Michaela? My fear is that this pregnancy has been so easy and my next will be a nightmare!

Really not too bad. Went on from about 8-18 weeks, but it wasn't EVERY DAY. Only about a week in the middle did I have sickness every day and one day I threw up 3x... but then it started to get better again and would be like every 3 days I might get sick, then maybe once a week, then it went away. And the nausea was nothing like with this one. So much more manageable.


----------



## bugaboobaby

eh, my first two were 14.5 months apart, and the double diaper duty wasnt so bad. I may be a weirdo though lol. I have tried so hard to get my youngest out of diapers completely before this lo arrives, but she is stubborn about the poopies. haha. She only goes through maybe one a day plus her nighttime one. So close!!Her big sister was so fast with it all. she hated using diapers. I just hope DD2 doesnt regress too badly once baby is here.


----------



## sharonfruit

Momma B I wonder if it could have been your waters? I'd keep an eye on it and see if it keeps trickling ! Xx


----------



## Jazavac

If everything goes well for us (as in, the baby is born healthy), I probably won't go back on any form of birth control. I haven't talked to the doctor yet, though. It's just that I'm about to turn 35 and we're already dealing with some infertility issues on both end. I know that, knowing my luck and all, I'll likely end up pregnant too soon, but at the same time, I'm scared that, if we put it off, we just won't even get there ever again. 

Momma, what you had yesterday could have been just some pregnancy discharge, too.


----------



## SarahDiener

I think it's a good idea, Jaz. Might not be the best timed baby, but you also might as well try and maximise your odds by starting early!!

We plan to have a short gap, probably start about 9-12months. But really, I'll see how she goes, she might be a nightmare :D


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm all for trying after a 6-9 month gap, but 3 months is way too soon! I'd like to be done with breastfeeding by the time we try for #2 and I plan on giving that at least 6 months.


----------



## Jazavac

I plan to breastfeed for... a while (as in longer than a year, for sure), so that might as well mess up with our conception plans.

Of course, if something goes wrong with the hippo, we'll be putting off any and all sibling plans.


----------



## Mrs.326

Jaz I wish I could BF that long! I just don't know how practical it'd be for me since I work full time and have a crazy work schedule (constantly in and out of the office on client meetings, lunches, etc.). I'm committing to 6 months at least and if it happens to work out longer, then great! I don't want to put off TTC #2 longer than 9 months to a year though since I do plan on being a SAHM after the 2nd.


----------



## destynibaby

im 27 and dont plan on having another baby for at least 4-5 years. my pregnancy hasnt even been horrible but i just want to spoil my boy for a couple years and finish up school and start my career before i have another baby. hopefully a princess. :)


----------



## destynibaby

i just realized im on single digits... when the hell did that happen!!? omgosh


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats Destyni!

I think you are actually very fertile after being pregnant, you just don't have regular periods and ovulation. But if you DO ovulate, you have higher chances of it working.


----------



## CharlieKeys

*cough* 10 month gap here!! :haha: I personally wouldn't change it and it wasn't planned, we just didn't believe the midwife when she said you're extremely fertile after giving birth. ooooops! But, I wouldn't change what we have for the world. However, Henry was a lot more difficult in the beginning compared to Stephen with colic, silent reflux etc etc and we always said 'NO MORE' ... but here we are again! :) I will have 3 in nappies, Stephen CAN go to the potty on his own during the day, but only in the house and, we have noticed the last week he's started to regress, so not trying to push him too much into it. Luckily, the boys are in the same size nappies - cuts some of the cost down ;) 

wowwww - MrsBertie!!!! and SD - 39 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!! It's going so quick all of a sudden :O


----------



## CharlieKeys

Grrrrrrrr! MIL has just pissed me off! She just text me (after speaking to SIL) and said 'Oh I hear the midwife wants to do a sweep at your next appointment? WHY?! You won't even be at your due date, why keep trying to rush her out?' 

PEEEEEEE OFFFFFFF! Firstly, midwife appointment is on the 6th - 1 day past due date and secondly, it's MY body which is TIRED, IN PAIN, STRUGGLING, thirdly, what does it have to do with her if we get a sweep or not!?


----------



## sharonfruit

Ugh annoying - none of her beeswax - and boo to your SIL for telling her about that! I think that's quite personal!! X


----------



## phineas

Tell her where to go Charlie! What difference does it really make to her!


----------



## phineas

Eek I'm feeling exhausted tonight which then leads to hormonal outbursts! Trying to chill and not kill someone but both oh and DS not feeling well meaning they're both wanting stuff... Bugger off and let me be my tired mess alone lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Trust me if I could force baby out now I would :haha: .. I don't mind SIL telling her cause would have told her eventually, but what decision I make to do with MY daughter has nothing to do with her. She is already acting like it's her kid grrrrr

Oh Phin :( It's hard when everyone else is ill .... especially the OHs ... they're usually worse than the kids :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Charlie give me old mummy dears number......I could tell her off for you!! When its her vagina being talked about she can have an opinion!!


----------



## Bookity

Sounds like something my mother-in-law would say, but perhaps not to me. She can be really opinionated about some things, but I don't know that she'd actually say something to me.

Good Lord, I'm hot in here! So sweaty & gross.


----------



## Mrs.326

When my brother's wife was pregnant and uncomfortable in her last trimester my mother was super critical of her trying any tricks to get baby out sooner than her due date. She got so mad at her for drinking certain teas and going for walks and the whole bit. But now that it's _me_, her own daughter pregnant and uncomfortable, she is all about me trying every trick in the book to get the baby out! I don't know what it is about MIL's, but it seems like they're just critical of their Daughter-in-laws.


----------



## MedievalGrad

I haven't thought about how long I want to wait. . . according to my doctor exclusive/on-demand breastfeeding is 99% effective as birth control! So allegedly we should be good for 6 months or so (I'll be breastfeeding longer, but I guess you start introducing other foods around 6 months).


----------



## bugaboobaby

grrrr...stupid MIL's!!!!! I can't stand mine at all right now. She is either telling me to stop complaining about being in pain and uncomfortable, or asking me if that baby is going to come out any time soon. So irritating. She also acts like my girls are hers all the time. Especially with how she talks about them to other family members. So annoying. It's like, yeah, you want to know why they are so good at this, or so advanced in that? because their father and I are great parents thats why.( not trying to toot my own horn by any means, but my younger sil is a damn mess! 21yo, never had a job, lives in mil's basement and only comes out to have her mommy make her meals, sits and plays video games all day long) she acts like they are her accomplishments. She also talks down to DH and I about parenting because she thinks we are too young. which is bull**** in my opinion. She makes me want to scream. Always looking for even the smallest reason to criticize me or my home. 

oh sorry! went off on a rant! LOL. happens from time to time when this subject is brought up hahahaha.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Get it out, hon! It's hard for parents to let their kids make that actual transition to adulthood and many feel entitled to comment or make decisions they have no right to make. :hugs:

My MIL has gone into paranoid mode and if we miss a call from her she thinks we are trying to deprive her of her three granddaughters.


----------



## sharonfruit

> or asking me if that baby is going to come out any time soon.

Ugh - hate this. A family member asked me tonight 'any signs of baby coming?' I replied 'You don't get signs - they just come' :haha:

Also my mum asked a similar question when we visited her at the weekend and OH said - 'She lost her mucous plug! Did she tell you that?!' I was like 'No! Its not the sort of thing you tell people!!'


----------



## CharlieKeys

haha Sharonfruit! Trust the men to tell people inappropriate things like that! :dohh:


----------



## phineas

All my family and oh's just say baby will come when ready... So I just don't say nothing! Not sure they'd like to know bout nip stim etc lol

And I cracked and just had a big falling out with oh, so of course this then made him feel guilty ( even tho he's innocent and did nothing) so now he's giving me a hug trying to cheer me up and I can't stop crying... Hormonal much? Ye def me to night!


----------



## Beankeeper

I really miss Oh_So_Blessed.


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Phin - you're nearing the end!!! You are going to be hormonal :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Phin. We all have our moments. Sometimes a hot bath and an early bedtime work wonders! :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Well were in bed now so it's just a matter of letting my head calm and just sleep! He can't give out I haven't been a hormonal pregie in weeks but I knew I was feeling like it so I shoulda locked myself away or summat ha! Wouldn't mind what I blew up bout I hadn't actually decided I was doing, was just running an idea by him... But when it was met with resistance then it annoyed me! 

Smelly hormones!


----------



## Beankeeper

:hugs: Phin, we're allowed to have off days x


----------



## SpringerS

Been sick for a lot of the last week, had a throat infection/bad cold type thing. I've been in and out of BnB but not posting a lot. I'm having a lot of period type cramps for the last few days, especially today. 
And Spikegate has officially ended so I'll update on the end of the story tomorrow.


----------



## Beankeeper

:hugs: hope you feel better soon, there's a lot of Nast bugs going around. Looking forward to the the finale of the Spikegate saga! Lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope you feel better Springer :hugs:


----------



## MedievalGrad

phineas said:


> All my family and oh's just say baby will come when ready... So I just don't say nothing! Not sure they'd like to know bout nip stim etc lol
> 
> And I cracked and just had a big falling out with oh, so of course this then made him feel guilty ( even tho he's innocent and did nothing) so now he's giving me a hug trying to cheer me up and I can't stop crying... Hormonal much? Ye def me to night!

I had kind of a rough morning, too. I *ahem* accidentally poked a sensitive part of my SO with my ring in bed and for some reason when he said, "OW!" and rolled over, I started crying and then I cried all morning. :cry:

Take some time to relax and hopefully you'll feel better in the morning. :loopy:


----------



## phineas

Springer hope u feel better soon, really crappy bout feeling sick spec when all u can do is wait it out! 

Thanks girls, mediveal I cry If I hurt him too but he can happily beat me up and not bat an eye! I took myself back off to the spare room, having lots of crampyness etc and think its better i remove myself from him to try sleep even tho were not fighting! I just need sleep so night night girls :hugs:


----------



## SarahDiener

Aww I hope you feel better Springer. I can't wait for spike gate!!

If I hurt my DH he loves to make me feel really bad about it!! But then I am really clutsy...

I had a bad night last night too, Phin :(.

Hey Brookie, what do u have in your bag? Do you know what your hospital provides in terms of nappies/clothes sanitary pads etc?


----------



## Wandering

Google hospital bag list..there's loads of good lists on the Internet of what to take but I'd say the jist of it is spare clothes,entertainment such as books magazine phone charger etc maybe some face wipes a small shampoo/conditioner,dressing gown maybe some snacks.. And then everything you need for the baby,nappies newborn clothes etc. My hospital has told me to bring a pillow or cushion but it depends on each hospital..some might provide more baby stuff too but mine doesn't provide much if anything.

I want to take my laptop in.. Is that too much??

Aw phin/Sarah i feel ya! Been awake most of the night too :( feel knackered but I'm giving up and getting out of bed for now..


----------



## SarahDiener

39 weeks!!! OMG!! Mrs Bertie, we are almost there ;)


----------



## Beankeeper

It's getting so close! Eeeekkkk!


----------



## SarahDiener

Wow... 7 days to go seems awfully short! 

How's everyone doing? 
Wandering are you coming to terms with Sunday? Feeling better? Excited? I personally can't wait for photos :D


----------



## Wandering

Okay seriously guys...why do we get all the weirdo trolls on this thread!?'

Only 3 full days left for me before becoming a mummy ahh! Not sure how I'm feeling tbh Sarah..mostly excited! But nervous and feeling unprepared. Suddenly feel like now its here I need to get some books out of the library on labour and looking after a newborn...altho I've read millions already!! Il try and keep you all updated throughout the process anyway :) probably via fb rather than here cos I find it hard to get onto bnb on my phone :(


----------



## MrsBertie

So excited for you wandering sure everything will go fine.

Sarah- I know how crazy is 39 weeks eek! 

:hugs: to all who aren't feeling well :( there is a stomach bug going around OH's work and he texted me this morning to say he wasn't feeling very well. Could definately do without him being ill as I'd be sure to go into labour (I don't have a back up birthing partner and really want him to be there). Goes without saying I also don't want to catch it myself!
TMI alert now, but I've currently got the opposite problem :( Was feeling horrid yesterday cos I hadn't been in a few days so ended up ahem 'straining' a bit too much and think I've given myself some piles :( it's not really really bad but I was really upset about it yesterday so today I've been out and got prunes and lots of other fruit (including strawberries and cream as this is supposed to be my pamper day)

On a happier note I discovered last night that if I fold my body pillow into an upside down v and put another pillow over the top, I can lie on my side upright enough to help my reflux and can still have some of the pillow supporting the bump, slept amazingly!


----------



## CharlieKeys

eeek Wandering! 3 days!! :shock: I'm sooo excited for you lol :) You could read a billion books and it wouldn't prepare you enough though :) You just learn as you go along :hugs:


----------



## Beankeeper

MrsBertie, that's what I do with my body pillow... but I guess that may be why my hips are sore :-/ I think the reflux/heartburn bothers me more though, so pillow mountains are a must!

TMI - I'm having the same issue as you were having yesterday but trying really hard not to strain... I'm on the dried apricots atm...


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Amen to the CK!! Even if you've had experience, taking care of your own is bound to leave you with the "new parent fears." 

:hug:


----------



## Jazavac

I already whined about my bathroom issues. But I guess I could just keep whining. Luckily I didn't push the baby out, too. Meh!


----------



## MommaBarry

Think of it this way Jaz, with all the "pushing" your doing now, you will be a master and be able to push that baby out in a few pushes :haha:

I hope it gets sorted out for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm feeling ultra pregnant today... not a fan of these crazy hormones... Yesterday I was over-the-top happy/excited. Today I am pissy and I just want to cry. I got mad at DH last night b/c he made himself a bowl of ice cream and didn't ask if I wanted a bowl too (WTH??), I also got pissed because my stylist didn't completely cover my roots (grrr...) and now I'm near tears because I'm walking around with BH and they won't go away. I can't even muster up enough energy to drink my daily 6 oz of coffee that has been sitting on my desk for 30 minutes. :-\ 

Again, where is my violinist?? I need someone to serenade me during this pitty party of mine. I think I'm overall exhausted and just done with work... I thought about calling in today but I need to save my time off.


----------



## MommaBarry

:serenade::serenade::serenade:

Mrs thats for you ^^

Im so sorry your feeling blue today. And how could you OH NOT ask if you want ice cream?He should know by now that most preggy women want ice cream. But he is a man, they are definitely not perfect :haha:

I hope your day gets better. I'm sure at some point today the convos on FB will turn raunchy and you will get a good laugh.


----------



## MommaBarry

And as for the stylist, I would be calling her right up and having her finish what she started. Maybe taking the day off isn't a bad idea. You deserve some happy time. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> I hope your day gets better. I'm sure at some point today the convos on FB will turn raunchy and you will get a good laugh.

Thanks, Momma. That's what I'm hoping for :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Where's Phin when you need her :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha my roots are like 6cm long. But arent so bad as I only have some front bits lightened :). 
I would get it done but I can't be a**ED!  so leaving it till I get my post natal makeover (or try and make mummy feel attractive again appointment) /


----------



## phineas

I've just been peeking at fb and looks like ye all managed to turn it raunchy without me ;) been looking forward to reading and catching up with all yer raunchy ness! 

Hope everyone's doing ok, Im having back pain and exhausted so gonna go catch up as best as I can x


----------



## skweek35

Hell I can't wait till after the birth for the 'make momma look gorgeous again' appointment. I have waxing again this weekend and hair appointment next Saturday(my EDD!!) In a way I am hoping it will be just in time! Might try book in a pedi for next week some time - my feet are looking more and more like puffer fish!!! Oh and just forget about wearing any rings on these porky fingers of mine! 

Off to the shopping mall with a friend tomorrow morning! YAY for other friends still on mat leave!! 
Eviction procedures start in earnest this weekend!! 39 weeks on Saturday!! YAY 
time to get this little madam out!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

I just had a pedi today! :happydance: Can I just say, I think it's the best treatment for a preggo lady, especially as we can't really reach our toes easilly anyway. Mine was a delux one so I had a nice scrub & leg massage too :) bliss!


----------



## Jazavac

I've never had a pedicure. It scares me. 

Actually, I believe they'd just end up screwing me over. There's nothing that needs scrubbing, scraping, peeling, fixing... and I can just do my nails when I feel like it. Even now. My feet still touch my forehead just like that.


----------



## MommaBarry

In keeping with tradition 38 weeks :happydance:

Tomorrow I have my NST and then my last OB appointment. I can't believe that after tomorrow the next time I go to the hospital it's to meet my daughter :cloud9:


----------



## phineas

Yay for 38 weeks momma... Scary/exciting to think tho it really is that close!


----------



## MommaBarry

I know right!! I wan't to cry/throw-up/dance/and crap myself im so excited :haha: and yes.....all at the same time :winkwink:


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaaay for 38 weeks Mommab!! Is it weird to think this time next week you're going to be a mummy (again lol)


----------



## SarahDiener

Even if we all fail the eviction, we know that Momma and Wandering will step in and deliver our group some cute babies within the next week!! (Yes momma I think it's 7days now for you!!!!!) <--- opps exclamation marks :O.

I've never had a pedi either :( My DH isnt really into massage or pampering stuff, and when I rely on him to make me appointments (german), I dont think he'd really agree it was something worth doing... :(:(


----------



## 1eighty

:happydance:TERM BABY!!!:happydance:

That is all.

:cloud9:


----------



## destynibaby

if this baby dont hurry up and get out of me. im gonna reach in and pull him out myself! ugh!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats eighty1 on term and Destyni on 39weeks!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Feeling relaxed & having pretty toes is definitely something worth doing :haha:

Yay for term babies, 38 weekers & 39 weekers!!! It's getting exciting! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MrsBertie

Yay to everyone whose term 38 and 39 weeks today :happydance: 
I don't like people near my feet cos I think they are ugly so wouldn't have a pedi :( 

First day in a while it hasn't rained do my plan for today is getting out in the garden and getting it all tidied up :)


----------



## whatwillbex

39 weeks today hurrah! hurrah! I am the busiest I have been all pregnancy typical. Its flying by! :happydance:

Congrats fellow bumpesses! xxx


----------



## whatwillbex

Random question, so we have settled on a name whoop! 

what does every one think of the name Harriet Jayne. We like the short version Hattie, honestly would like some thoughts. We have a few others but this one so far is sticking.:flower:


----------



## SarahDiener

I like Harriet! my DH vetoed :(


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha. I like it I haven't heard or know of many Harriets. Its tough trying to get both of you to agree, we found that x


----------



## phineas

I like the shortened version, so Hattie! 

Yay for term and higher ladies :) 

We were lying in bed this morning DS and I, and he was feeling baby, baby rubbed his hand along his and he nearly cried with excitement then kept going was that u mammy please tell me it was my baby! Was so cool!


----------



## skweek35

I love the name Harriet and shortened version of Hattie. 
I think DF has settled on Annabelle for our LO but we are yet to agree on a second name. He seems really keen on being able to use her initials to shorten her name so a second name starting with J would be good, but can't seem to find one we both really like. 

Here is a pic he took of me on Tuesday night 38w 3d - please excuse the cheesey smile! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/38w3d.jpg


----------



## Mrs.326

Harriet or Hattie are both great names :) Glad you've decided!

Skweek - looking great! Cheesy smile and all ;)

Congrats on term, 38 and 39 weeks ladies!! Home stretch!

(lots of excitement on the boards this morning... gotta say I'm feeling much better today as well. How could I not?! It's FRIDAY!)

Oh, and DH and I are having some maternity pictures taken tomorrow. Should be fun, one of my best girlfriends from Highschool is coming up to take them for us and she's super talented. I'll try to share some when I get the proofs :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww I like Harriet! :) 

Sk - Love the bump!! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Phone is about to die. So go in for my
Nst and find out I'm contracting every minute. they took me straight to l&d checked me and I'm at a 4, bag of water bulging. Waiting on fiance And then we are having a baby!!!!! Ahhhhh, ill update later tonight. Send good thoughts my way.


----------



## Mrs.326

AAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! MOMMA!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!!! :happydance: Sending lots and lots of good vibes your way! Can't wait to see pictures of Morgan :) :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

Momma that is sooooo exciting!! I can't wait to hear for an update!! Good luck :) xxx


----------



## whatwillbex

Momma Yay, so excited for you look forward to the update.

Thanks for the imput on the name. Nice to share it with others and get and outsiders view xxx

SKweek - Love the cheesy smile, your 38 wks, you have to have a cheesy smile!


----------



## CharlieKeys

eeeeeeeeeeeek!!! MOMMAB!!!! You're popping tonight!!!!! :) :) :) GOOD LUCK and we can't waaaaait to see pictures of Morgan!!!!!!!! 

p.s. I'm not a troll with all these !!!!! ;) I swear :haha:


----------



## phineas

Agh momma OMG I'm super excited for u and oh and ur son! Cannot believe Morgan's on her way! Also u must have a very high pain threshold! 

Thinking of ye x


----------



## destynibaby

good luck momma B! hope morgan arrives safe and healthy!


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck momma b - so excited for you xx


----------



## bugaboobaby

GOOD LUCK MOMMAB!!!! I am so excited for you. Can't wait to see pics of your beautiful morgan!


Let the games begin ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hopefully this is the beginning of the domino effect!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Wandering

OHH MYYY GODDDD!!! MommaB im sooo excited for you!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: eeeee!! As bugaboo said let the domino effect begin! Cant wait to hear your update.. c'mon little morgan!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bookity

MommaB, super excited for you!!!!! You're gonna meet little Morgan!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it!

Didn't you have relatively mild contractions with your first labor too??? (I'm looking for any signs of hope that I can have my first labor a second time.)


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, MommaB!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay momma is becoming a momma again! Wooo!!!!!!!


----------



## 1eighty

MommaBarry said:


> Phone is about to die. So go in for my
> Nst and find out I'm contracting every minute. they took me straight to l&d checked me and I'm at a 4, bag of water bulging. Waiting on fiance And then we are having a baby!!!!! Ahhhhh, ill update later tonight. Send good thoughts my way.

I'm crying my eyes out here, so excited for you!!!


----------



## MrsBertie

Wow momma that's fantastic! Can't wait for an update :)


----------



## Wandering

Wonder how she's getting on.. Is she still having a C section do you reckon or normal labour now??


----------



## SarahDiener

I think they decided she was too small? But maybe they'll let her give it a go :O


----------



## Beankeeper

Wwwwooooooooohhhhhhhhhhooooooooooo!!!! MommaB, so excited for you! Eeeekkk! Can't wait to see your beautiful little Morgan!


----------



## Bookity

Hm, the way she talked before there was not a question of whehter or not she would have a csection. Didn't have have like a tiny pelvis or something?? I dont' remember.

I'm pretty back of the pack compared to most of you ladies. I just had my last "run of the mill" ob appointment today. Everything looks good and GBS was negative. I go back next Thursday and will have my first cervical check.

Can't wait to see a pic of little Morgan!!


----------



## 1eighty

Should I be worried that I've not had a GBS thingy yet?


----------



## sharonfruit

What's gbs? X


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh strep b? They don't routinely test for it in my area x


----------



## Beankeeper

They don't really test for it in the uk.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Uk doesn't routinely check for GBS 1eighty


----------



## Beankeeper

I've never even had a GD test, although I think they might check sugars in pee when they check for protein...


----------



## sharonfruit

I didn't have a GD test either x


----------



## MrsBertie

UK doesn't routinely test for GBS or GD unless there is a specific reason to.


----------



## skweek35

:wohoo: MommaB! So excited for you! Can't wait to see pics of Morgan. And ditto to the domino effect! I'm so ready to have my little lady now!!! 

No they don't routinely check GBS and GD in UK, but as far as I understand you can get it checked privately - but obviously you would have to pay then.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm not bothered like, just a bit surprised as they're always harping on about my weight, I would've thought they'd use my weight as an excuse/reason to test me.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bean - they never tested me for GD either and i'm not 'skinny' or 'slim' lol .. I think they test your glucose in your bloods at 28 weeks and if it's abnormal they may ask you to do a GD test? Not entirely sure though :shrug:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations MammaB!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Morgan Faye arrived at 12:55 pm. 7lbs 3oz and 20 1/2 inches long. I am in love with this little girl. 

Will do a proper update with pics later. Time for her to eat again :cloud9:


----------



## Bookity

Congrats MommaB!!! :) The FB girls are trollishly happy for you!!! ;)

Welcome to the world Morgan Faye!

edited to add :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Congratulations momma!! So happy for you! Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## bugaboobaby

CONGRATS MOMMA!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::flower::thumbup::thumbup::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!! Super congrats!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures :)

:happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulationss!!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## Jazavac

Congratulations, MommaB!

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## charlie15

Ah congratulations MommaB, look forward to seeing some pics. :happydance:


----------



## Beankeeper

Congratulations MommaB!!! Sooo exciting! Can't wait to see a photo of her!

I just woke up from a dream that Charlie was next... Wonder if it'll come true?!


----------



## phineas

Awh momma so delighted for ye, hope ur both doing good :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahhhh congrats Mommab!!!! Am so so happy for you :) :) 


We're all hoping you set off some domino effect here! :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

We have our first Baby!!!! WOHOO MOMMA!


----------



## MrsBertie

Congratulations Momma that's fantastic news :D


----------



## Wandering

Congratulations to you and your family!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## destynibaby

woohoo congrats mommaB!! im so happy for you and your family.
cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## CharlieKeys

We may even have another bubba today!! Good Luck Wandering!! :)


----------



## SpringerS

My husband appointed himself in charge of labour snacks and asked me what I wanted. Some cereal bars, maybe some savoury crackers and some Lucozade were my suggestions. He went shopping yesterday and there are now *five* full to the brim shopping bags of food sitting in the livingroom to see me through labour. It think he has confused giving birth and riding out the apocalypse.:dohh:


----------



## SarahDiener

At least he tried :D <3


----------



## Jazavac

Omg, :lol: Springer!

Speaking of which, I should probably go get some Gatorade and similar junk, just in case. I'll put it on my today's shopping list (that's in case I go shopping in the first place, haha).

Wandering, good luck!


----------



## SpringerS

He was in the sitting-room packing up what he bought and told me he might have overdone it a bit with the shopping and I said it was fine. If we don't eat it all, it'll good to be stocked up on snacks for when we're home with the baby. Then I went into the room and saw all the bags! I can't imagine what the midwives faces will be like when they see it all. Especially bearing in mind that the plan is to do early labour at home, go to the birth centre for what will hopefully be the last few hours. Have a sleep, get some help with breastfeeding if I need it and be home again about 8 hours after the birth.

https://i46.tinypic.com/vy64bb.jpg
My snacks. The best part is. He forgot the savoury crackers.:rofl:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahhaa. Aww. He did good!

Interesting the different snacks in different areas of the world. The haribo, water, and toblerone are the only things I know we can get in a grocery store here. You will be thankful for the snacks after as well. :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Alpro soy drink? Am I seeing it right? Omg I miss the damn thing so damn much.


----------



## MrsBertie

LOL Springer that's brilliant. We've ust been grabbing a few things everynow and then when we go shopping. OH has bought wine gums etc but someone keeps eating them :blush: (mostly cos they have just been sitting in a cupboard as I haven't bothered putting them in the hospital bag yet). 

Good luck wandering! It feels like its all happening now I guess the early Nov ladies will all start poping now fingers crossed anyway :happydance:


----------



## SpringerS

Jazavac said:


> Alpro soy drink? Am I seeing it right? Omg I miss the damn thing so damn much.

It's actually their new hazelnut drink (uht). And next to it is a box of one cup coffee filters (decaff) so he can make me hazelnut lattes. He is ridiculously sweet.


----------



## sharonfruit

Good effort from your OH springer! I too have been picking up bits and bobs when ive been shopping. I've had to put them straight in the hospital bag though as if OH sees them thy wont last five mins. We are unable to have snacks in our house for that very reason! X


----------



## SpringerS

While I'm at it. Spikegate 3. The messy final chapter.

A few days after talking to his sister his parents called him and asked if we were really going to call the baby Spike. He told them that we were, we loved the name and that was that. They sadly agreed that it was our decision but reiterated that they didn't like it. I thought they sounded a bit sad and we should put them out of their misery but my husband wanted to continue, saying it was revenge for the fireflies, a practical joke his dad played on him the first time he saw fireflies. He was about 8 and was in awe of them but his dad got everyone to pretend no-one else could see anything.

A couple of days later we got a message from his sister saying that his mum had decided that if we called the baby Spike, she was calling him Alan. Apparently she looked up Spike Milligan's real name, which is Terence Alan Patrick Seán Milligan, and picked the name she liked best from that.

But then the big 'catastrophe' happened. We're not sure of the exact events but we suspect the fact that Spike is not a Christian name brought up the issue of baptism, as the priest would surely refuse to christen a baby, Spike. In Ireland it's pretty much expected that all babies are baptised Catholic, in fact as 92% of our school places are offered through Catholic patronised schools it can be really hard to get a school place for a non-Catholic child. So despite the fact that almost nobody in our age demographic practices the religion, there is no question of whether you baptise or not. You just do it.

His parents might have suspected that we wouldn't want to baptise as we had a civil wedding (still very unusual) but as his sister had twins a few months ago, we think their plan was to organise a triple baptism over Christmas that we'd 'have' to go along with. So on the same visit that she told his sister she was going to call our baby Alan, she told her to organise a meeting with the priest about the baptism. This was a moment I think his sister had been dreading as she and her husband have also decided not to baptise. 

Apparently they were absolutely devastated and his mum was ready to cancel Christmas. I can imagine it was really gutting for her. She'd have had a great time as three times granny at a triple baptism, she would have hoped she could talk her youngest son over from Canada for the event and we would have had to pick a more suitable name. Instead she gets three heathen grandchildren, one with a stupid name. So in pity we decided to come clean. My husband skyped them and his dad answered after he got them both on the screen he asked them if the remembered the fireflies. His dad immediately started guffawing and saying that was a great joke. Well, said my husband, It took a while but I've got you back. His dad looked confused and my husband told him that of course we weren't calling the baby Spike. 

The celebration was immense. Both his parents were absolutely over the moon. His dad kept saying it was such a big relief and that his mother would finally get some sleep as she'd been so upset she hadn't been able to sleep for two weeks. His mum came on and just kept thanking him over and over again for not choosing Spike. I don't think she could take it in that we were never going to call him that in the first place. I can't really describe just how happy they both were, his mum in particular. If I'd known just how upset she'd been about it for so long I'd have broken the first night and come clean. But I guess the best bit is that now they know we aren't calling him Spike, the disappointment about the non-baptisms is much less than it would otherwise have been.

The last bit is a bit surreal. My s-i-l called my husband the day after and said she'd worked it out and knew we were double-bluffing, the fireflies gave it away. My husband was all confused as to what she meant but she explained that Spike is a character on a Joss Whedon show and there is also a Whedon show called Firefly, so obviously we really did want to call the baby Spike!


----------



## SarahDiener

Hahaha the firefly thing sounds hilarious :D 
And the snacks look delicious!! :)

Awww, sad to see the end of spike :(!


----------



## MrsBertie

Loved chapter 3 of spikegate! Can't believe he managed to keep it going for that long I would never have managed it- sooo funny. Glad she's able to sleep again now though and very odd ending with the SIL.


----------



## SarahDiener

When's your next appointment MrsBertie?


----------



## SpringerS

Oh and sorry for being so self absorbed today. A big congrats to MommaB and good luck to Wandering!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: ... I loved Spikegate .... am quite sad it's ended really !!! lol


----------



## MedievalGrad

:hugs: Congrats to MommaB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, I think my hospital bag is nearly packed. I have several different sizes of outfits for my baby girl, a couple blankets, a swaddling blanket, and, for me, a couple old pairs of old underpants, sweat pants and a T-shirt, breastfeeding pads, leakage pads, hair ties, and portable DVD player.

At the last minute I'll have to put in toothbrush, toothpaste, face wash, whichever library books I'm reading, and cell phone charger.

What am I missing?!?!?! :help:


----------



## SarahDiener

MedievalGrad said:


> :hugs: Congrats to MommaB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I think my hospital bag is nearly packed. I have several different sizes of outfits for my baby girl, a couple blankets, a swaddling blanket, and, for me, a couple old pairs of old underpants, sweat pants and a T-shirt, breastfeeding pads, leakage pads, hair ties, and portable DVD player.
> 
> At the last minute I'll have to put in toothbrush, toothpaste, face wash, whichever library books I'm reading, and cell phone charger.
> 
> What am I missing?!?!?! :help:

Pjs?
Pillow from home, snacks maybe, slippers, socks :), maternity bras,


----------



## 1eighty

MedievalGrad said:


> :hugs: Congrats to MommaB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I think my hospital bag is nearly packed. I have several different sizes of outfits for my baby girl, a couple blankets, a swaddling blanket, and, for me, a couple old pairs of old underpants, sweat pants and a T-shirt, breastfeeding pads, leakage pads, hair ties, and portable DVD player.
> 
> At the last minute I'll have to put in toothbrush, toothpaste, face wash, whichever library books I'm reading, and cell phone charger.
> 
> What am I missing?!?!?! :help:


Depending on what your hospital offers, you might want to pack a changing bag for littlest, including diapers!


----------



## CharlieKeys

This is the list I followed ... hope it helps :) 

Labour
Maternity notes (don't forget them)
Labour Clothes
Underwear
snacks/drinks/magazines
Bottle of Water
Phone and Phone Charger

After Birth
Toiletries bag (makeup, brush, toothbrush, toothpaste, moisturiser, dry shampoo)
Towel
Fresh Pajamas
1 pair of Socks
Breast pads
Nursing bras
disposable knickers
Maternity pads
Fresh clothes for going home
snacks

For Your Baby
Car seat
2/3 baby vests
2/3 baby grows
Blanket
Nappies
Wipes
Something fresh for trip home
Socks or Booties
Hat
cardi/coat/Snowsuit depending on time of year


----------



## MrsBertie

SarahDiener said:


> When's your next appointment MrsBertie?

Will be seeing midwife on wed and was told at last appointment I will have a sweep if possible. Will have to wait and see though cos it's likely to be a different mw and as I'll only be 39+6 I know some can be funny about it.

How about u?


----------



## Jazavac

My hospital bag is still far from being packed. I took the suitcase out of its little storage hole, at least. That counts at least a bit, right?


----------



## Bookity

Baby steps Jaz, baby steps! :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha, as long as it's slowly happening jaz :)

I have an appointment today, and after thursday I should have one every 2nd day. But the receptionists seem to be screwing me over for appointments so not too sure!! I don't think they do sweeps in germany :(


----------



## destynibaby

woke up with 4 new stretch marks. FML
if this baby dont leave me alone and make his way out!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I know what you mean! Every day there is more stretch mark risks... :(


----------



## Mrs.326

stretch marks keep popping up on my rear! Not cool, baby, not cool. Hopefully when it shrinks down to normal size again they won't be so noticeable.


----------



## phineas

I have a few weird looking ones... They look more like I scratched really hard rather than actual stretch marks so dunno what they r! 

2 of the girls here that r due the same day as me, were brought in to be induced this weekend, found out one had a lil boy by section this morning and the other girls labour has just started to kick off... Yay for them boo for me ha! I realise they prob wouldn't have chosen to be induced (pre e and gd) but still can't help but feel a tad jealous! 

In the middle of cleaning the presses... Yay ha


----------



## Mrs.326

I can imagine the disappointment that comes with hearing about people who pop before you when you're due at the same time. A friend of ours is due on the same day as me (what are the chances?) and my best friend is a due a week after me... And I know, if either of them goes into labor before me, I'll probably have a full on hissy fit! :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

My butt ones were around 20 weeks :/ now they're just the creepy belly ones :( . 
I have a friend who was due on the 25th. For 4-5 weeks they keep saying how their doctor doesnt think he'll see them again before the baby is born etc etc. She's now 4 days OD! I never really saw why they were thinking she was going early :/


----------



## Mrs.326

DH thinks I'll go early, though there's really no reason to think that. He keeps saying Davis will be here between the 11th and 13th. We'll see! I gotta say, I kind of hope he's right. I'm getting downright miserable over here! Working during the last 2 months of pregnancy is for the birds! I hate my office chair with a passion these days.


----------



## SarahDiener

Ugh that really sucks Mrs :( totally unfair that you don't get some time off!


----------



## Jazavac

I wish I didn't have to work, too.

Otherwise, I'm really nowhere near miserable yet, I suppose. Or at least not miserable enough to want the baby to come out early.

He's not moving as much this AM, I think, but mornings are not his favourite parts of the day, anyway. I'm fairly sure there' still enough activity, though, so I won't worry about it. For now, at least.


----------



## bugaboobaby

LO's movements have slowed down for me too. Unless i feel her little hands going crazy down in my pelvis.lol. ( on my scan the other day she was going to town chewing on her fists the whole 45 minutes!) Otherwise I have to pay extra close attention to her rolling around. It is normal though. These little buggers are running out of room!


----------



## MrsBertie

I met up with my NCT class today (regular Monday outing) they've all had their babies but I was the last due date by a week so I expected that. OH just got home and told me his work colleagues sister who was due 2 and a bit weeks after me has had baby today! Now I'm depressed :( don't know the details so I guess it could have been induction or something but I guess I'm just jelous cod I really want to meet her now. Also the family have started telling me they want her to turn up cod they are fed up of waiting- cant say that's helping much lol!


----------



## SarahDiener

Just ignore them! Ugh, people can be so unhelpful! She'll come when she's ready and we are so so almost there!!! 

I'm kind of thinking maybe halloween will be my day, I was born on Friday the thirteenth and my little one can be a little halloween baby! :)


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm the last one out of my NCT class too - it sure makes the time drag hearing all the baby announcements! X


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Bertie. People don't realize what they're saying sometimes. To them, it's just a comment, but to you it's much more than that. Try not to listen. You're so close!! One thing is for sure... whether it's today or a week from today, you are going to have that sweet baby girl soon!


----------



## skweek35

Bertie I so know how you feel!! I know 12 people due in October and November. Of those only 5 were meant to be due in October and already 7 have had their babies. One of them is a colleague who was due on 22 November!!! She had her baby on Sunday morning - 4lb 13!! Really tiny boy! 
Although I am only due on Saturday, I have so many asking if I am '_still_' waddling around! 
Trust me I am trying everything possible to get this baby out now!

Not long for us now!! FXed by this time next week we are holding our babies!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow can't believe some of you only have 2-3 days left until Due date!!!!!!! :shock: It's gone SO QUICK!!!!

Afm - I dtd last night hoping it would start something, and have a really really busy day today .... I also predicted on a thread on here and to my family, she's coming tomorrow and, am SO SO crampy today :( Thing is, need to get these chores done :haha: typical!


----------



## SarahDiener

Nooo charlie! I'm meant to be first   !

It's actually weird that my due date is so close, doesnt really feel like it!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Well hurry up and have a baby already SD ;) haha


----------



## SarahDiener

Trying!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Hopefully we'll get another baby or 2 this week! C'mon girls, get squatting, bouncing, DTD, eating curry, walking, doing star jumps, having baths (?), eating pineapple 'till your tongue hurts! Or whatever else! :haha: we need more babies!


----------



## SpringerS

Fit the car seat into the freshly valeted car this morning and the dogs have been groomed to near baldness (I'm not up for a lot of vacuuming in the next few weeks). I'm ready for this baby to come and getting really annoyed to spend every night crippled with contractions that disappear as soon as I get up each morning. They are a mean tease.


----------



## SarahDiener

Have you been taking something for the pains Springer? Paracetemol should help with BH :( 
You're due tomorrow!!! Ahhh! :happydance:


----------



## whatwillbex

I have tried these and no joy especially with the curry just got my first lot of heartburn instead .:dohh:

I have never had so many phone calls checking up on me. Im there getting on with house work and im like yes im fine.

Another thing is everyone has there predictions for when she will arrive. A lady at work predicted 3.40 Sunday. She said she is never wrong. wa ha alot of mystic megs! I thought she was joking but nope she was serious. People are bananas!

Im a bit nervous about having a Halloween baby, not a big fan of Halloween. spoookkkyy!
I like firework night though, so if she could arrive then that would be nice. x:happydance:


----------



## SpringerS

SarahDiener said:


> Have you been taking something for the pains Springer? Paracetemol should help with BH :(
> You're due tomorrow!!! Ahhh! :happydance:

I'm going to get out the tens machine this evening and see if that helps. I was almost sure I was in labour this morning as the baby was going wild every time I got a contraction and I thought it meant he was being pushed down and out. The midwife said yesterday that his head is fully engaged and she doesn't think it will be long but who knows what will really happen. I think I'll crack up if I go two weeks overdue. My husband says he has a really good feeling about Thursday.


----------



## skweek35

I tried so many things yesterday - including what a thought would be a hot curry. Well lets just say that a madras is not hot enough for me. Might attempt a vindaloo later this week! 
Have loads pineapple ripening at the mo. 
Might attempt to grab DF again tonight! TEEHEE 
Will make sure that any knitting is done while sitting on my ball - yes I have become really sad!! I'm knitting a blanket! And not doing too badly, even if I have to say it myself!!


----------



## whatwillbex

Congrats on the knitting. I never got that creative bit late now to start. I did however make bunting for the nursery if that counts. I havent been on the ball as it was hurting my SPD.

I know, the curry I had was meant to be a hot one too. Felt like goldie locks.. it wasn't hot enough.

Are you finding your self symptom spotting? every twinge im like ooohhh well that's new. All it is, is an itchy toe or something :dohh:


----------



## skweek35

Will post pics of my blanket as soon as its finished. Hoping to knit a really cute hat for the new born photo shoot. The photographer doesn't usually do new born shoots so doesn't have many props.


----------



## whatwillbex

Aww that sounds sweet. Are you using a professional photograph company?


----------



## skweek35

nope, just someone who was recommended via a friend. My friend used to work with him (the photographer). He has since left that job to do photography full time. 
We have also booked him to cover our wedding next year - so getting a really good deal


----------



## whatwillbex

That's really good. They are so expensive, I like venture photos. Not sure if you have heard of them. Luckily my friend is doing ours plus it helps her with her portfolio. 

I just cant wait, its too exciting!:happydance:


----------



## MrsBertie

Well I've done pretty much everything on the list and still nothing lol I've decided I just need to be patient and she will more than likely turn up at some point next week. Going swimming again tonight which might help to get her anterior and engaged then we shall see what the midwife says tomorrow :)


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm jealous of ur curries :( I love curry, but there arent any good places around here :'(


----------



## whatwillbex

Don't be we did a fake away and made it our selves. Nom! I have my mid wife ap on my due date. I am interested to hear the positioning of the baby. 

I feel like being an air hostess the exit is here, here and only here, please keep your arms in on the exit. :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Not much going on in our little... bumpland. Just back to frequent movement and some on and off mild contractions that do nothing. I mean, they don't make me take a break from my activities, or anything.

I need to call the vet and see if they can take the cat in one of these days. I normally trim her nails at home, but at this point, I don't want her to hate ME, when she can easily hate them instead, haha. I also want her checked for any and all parasites, get the flea stuff put on her, etc. I mean, at this point, I just enjoy the idea of getting others to work for me.


----------



## Mrs.326

whatwill - we also have a close friend taking pictures of Davis when he gets here. She also did my maternity pictures last weekend. It's her gift to us (as it also helps out her portfolio) ;) I am SO grateful to have her around to do them... it is very expensive otherwise. 

We're also taking the pups to the groomer this weekend. Poor little pugs, LOL! They're not too fond of the groomer. They shed so much (even in the fall/winter) so we're going to have them shaved as well. I also have plans to get my car detailed this weekend and install the carseats in both our cars.

On a random note, I was going through an email folder marked "baby" and I found some psychic readings I received either just before we conceived or just after (I was grasping at straws trying to find a "sign" it was going to happen :haha:). Anyway - one of the emails said she sees an "assisted delivery, most likely an induction". We have an ultrasound on Friday to check his weight and position since he's consistently measured ahead... if he really is a big boy she said they'll talk about inducing... how weird if my doctor actually does decide to go forward with it. I'm not holding my breath, but I thought it was interesting to re-read that piece :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Whatwillbex - do you Think they will offer you a sweep at your appointment? I've got an appointment the day before my due date and am thinking of asking for one. I hope they do it! X


----------



## MedievalGrad

whatwillbex said:


> Congrats on the knitting. I never got that creative bit late now to start. I did however make bunting for the nursery if that counts. I havent been on the ball as it was hurting my SPD.
> 
> I know, the curry I had was meant to be a hot one too. Felt like goldie locks.. it wasn't hot enough.
> 
> Are you finding your self symptom spotting? every twinge im like ooohhh well that's new. All it is, is an itchy toe or something :dohh:

Heck, yeah, I'm symptom spotting! I swear today I had some darkish/yellow/thicker discharge that COULD have been part of a show or plug. I googled "bloody show" (of course!) and one article said the colors could be, like, red, pink, yellow, green, etc. etc. I have been VERY wet over the last week or two and definitely saw a glob of mucus last week.

Also, my BH had been almost non-existent, but today I felt them frequently. However, sometimes it's hard to tell what's a BH and what is just the baby moving. She is LOVING to shove up against my ribs and and sometimes it makes my stomach stretch and feel tight.

It made me feel a little panicky today, like, "There's so much left to do!" I still have things I want to get to decorate the baby's room, and not all of the washclothes and burp blankets are washed. I'd also love to get a mani/pedi and haircut.


----------



## Jazavac

I am still not ready, too. I want quite a few things done, as well: there are things I want cleaned, sorted, tucked away. Then I want to go get food to put in the freezer. And I actually want to stay 2in1 until my mom gets here, which is on the 15th.


----------



## destynibaby

i had a membrane sweep yesterday and let me say that was the most uncomfortable feeling ever! OMGOSH it hurt! geeeeez! at any rate, if my little guy does not come on his own, he will definitely be here Monday november 5th because im being INDUCED!!! omgosh.. cant believe it. I thought my time would never come and id be the first woman to be 4598 weeks pregnant or something lol. im beyond excited right now. hopefully the sweep will help bring on something !


----------



## phineas

Yay for the sweep destyni :) hope it does summat for u, if not ul still be seeing baby very soon


----------



## destynibaby

thank you phineas!
was hoping for some contractions last night but nope nothing! just him dancing on my bladder as usual!


----------



## MrsBertie

I've just had a sweep this morning, all positive and had a bloody show immediately afterwards. Few little cramps now so fingers crossed things keep on progressing :)


----------



## destynibaby

oh mrsBertie, I dont like you!! j/k
lol. my sweep has done nothing ugh!

i hope this is the start of something for you, good luck


----------



## whatwillbex

MrsBirtie did you have to go to the hospital for this and when did they tell you you needed to go for a sweep.

Trying to get a heads up my midwife check up is on Friday my 40 wks.
Dont wont it sprung on me at the surgery they will do a sweep there and then eeekk!


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay for the sweeps ladies! hopefully you both progress on your own now and we get some "this is it" posts very soon! Best of luck to you both! :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Ooo! exciting ladies!
I want a sweep, I need to ask my dr about this on monday if I am still going by then. Not sure if they do them here, but they do quite early inductions, so I'd rather that!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

ah ok so do they do sweep first then induction. Sorry stupid questions coming your way! I was hopeing I would have popped by now and not have to have these things lol


----------



## SpringerS

Get out! Get out! Get out! Get out! Get out!

I swore at first that I wouldn't take the 31/10 due date the hospital switched me to seriously. But unfortunately it's the day that's taken root in my head and I want my baby now!:growlmad:


----------



## skweek35

I think they attempt 2 stretch and sweeps, then if that doesn't do the trick you go in for an induction.


----------



## MrsBertie

whatwillbex said:


> MrsBirtie did you have to go to the hospital for this and when did they tell you you needed to go for a sweep.
> 
> Trying to get a heads up my midwife check up is on Friday my 40 wks.
> Dont wont it sprung on me at the surgery they will do a sweep there and then eeekk!

Mine was at the surgery cos this was my 40 wk appointment but I was told last time they were going to do it. Mine didn't hurt at all and was just a little uncomfortable but I apparently had a very soft cervix which might have had something to do with it. Wouldn't get to worked up about it.

Destini don't be too jelous I haven't had any more show and the cramps are only very fleeting and mild we can both just keep fingers crossed that something happens soonish.


----------



## MrsBertie

After reading last page of posts lol- my midwives offer a sweep at 40 wk appointment and then offer a sweep at 41 week appointment and book you in for an induction date at that appointment too.


----------



## whatwillbex

Oh my.... I would rather it done at the hospital. I don't know the ladies there. Bit bizarre having the midwife do it, I have seen from the start. Makes me feel a bit uncomfortable the thought of her seeing my foof and then doing some weird hand action in there. Daft I know lol

Oh baby please arrive naturally before Friday to save my blushes :blush:


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Whoop im now classed as Full term .... bubs is still holding in there... like their brother stubborn lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Woo grats rainbow!


----------



## 1eighty

Hahahaha I just tried some Lady Gardening... I don't have enough hands! I need one to hold my wee Remington trimmer thingy, one to hold the bump up out of the way and one to hold the damn mirror so I can see what I'm meant to be trimming! I think I got the worst of it... but that's it til he's born. Jeeeeeeez!

Gratz to new termies and sweepers!


----------



## SarahDiener

Good effort eighty1! All you can do is try :D


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, it is quite the chore these days... I constantly miss spots but all I can say is "it's good enough!" :haha: Good effort though :)


----------



## phineas

1eighty I've been putting it off! I got all set up to do it on Sunday and after showering I just got the biggest pain in my back I have it up! Not worth the pain! Ill eventually get it done!


----------



## destynibaby

ive been going in blind to shave the lady garden for weeks now. im pretty much a pro now!

i think i just lost part of my mucous plug.. im not sure.. it wasnt bloody at all.. but it was definitely a big goop of something ive never seen before.. hmm


----------



## CharlieKeys

When I lived in Watford and was pregnant with the boys - they refused any sweeps until past 41 weeks :( NOt sure what the policy here is now we've moved :shrug: She did say at my appointment next week they'll discuss doing a sweep but not sure if that means she will do one then OR if they come to my home. 

Can't believe some of you are having sweeps/induction dates/at your due date! It's sooooo exciting but so emotional at the same time!


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm gonna ask for a sweep at my appointment tomorrow - idk if she will do it but shy bairns get nowt!!! X


----------



## destynibaby

CharlieKeys said:


> When I lived in Watford and was pregnant with the boys - they refused any sweeps until past 41 weeks :( NOt sure what the policy here is now we've moved :shrug: She did say at my appointment next week they'll discuss doing a sweep but not sure if that means she will do one then OR if they come to my home.
> 
> Can't believe some of you are having sweeps/induction dates/at your due date! It's sooooo exciting but so emotional at the same time!

wow really? i was actually offered a sweep last week at 38 weeks, but i declined it because i wasnt ready for baby. still had some shopping to do and with my luck, that sweep would have probably worked! lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's just a UK - US difference I think ... like here they like to let you go as long as possible without any intervention ... plus they don't like to give C-sects unless necessary, whereas I've found a lot of my US friends have said that they tend to be a bit c-section trigger happy out there? :shrug: I dunno there are pros and cons to both health systems lol


----------



## destynibaby

39w5d bump!

https://i46.tinypic.com/o8t46v.jpg


----------



## SpringerS

Happy November Ladies!

I'm off to sulk about being officially overdue. :(


----------



## Jazavac

Baby's estimated weight today: 8 lbs. Pretty damn scary for 37+5 (or actually 37+2, by the possibly more correct counter). Either way, there'll be a real hippo.

I think I made a decision. I'll give birth on November 20th. I kind of like that date.


----------



## Bookity

Hope you get your wish Jaz. Maybe I'll join you.


----------



## SarahDiener

[email protected]!!!!!

(and 40weeks! O_O!!!!!)


----------



## Beankeeper

Wooohoooo November is here! Time to get this party started, we all have a present to unwrap, who's gonna be our first November mummy??!!


----------



## phineas

It really still hasn't sunk in here at all! I'm due in 17 days and I think I'm in denial lol just hoping I don't flip the lid when it does start and can at least remain calm until after ha! I really won't be sad tho to have my body back to itself! 
Scrummy mummy alert its been over a month since I shaved my legs! Ops lol I'm gonna need like 5 razors to sort this job! I then cheekily told oh last night his beard was tickling me that he needed to shave... He just looked at me and goes 'legs'... Ok fair point lol

So today's mission is to walk (yes try that impossible task again) into town, get said razors, pay a few bills and get home so DS can play with his friends! Anyone anything exciting planned? 

Happy due date Sarah :) kick us off with baby news :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Phin!! Get shaving those beasty legs!!! 

Come on ... someone in here pop already ;)


----------



## SarahDiener

It's so weird to think that our babies could be so far apart in age! from when Momma and Wandering had theirs, till the last overdue baby in December :O They could be like 1.5months apart!!


----------



## MrsBertie

Due date dance :happydance: plan for today- bit of cleaning and sorting (already walked dogs), bounce on ball a bit then generally chill out and try to ignore fact that she is unlikely to turn up today! Apparently only 5% of babies arrive on their due date! 
I managed to trim down lady garden last week (was a proper effort) so am now happy it's all fairly neat, can still manage to do legs in shower thankful so not feeling too hairy at the min :)


----------



## phineas

Happy due date mrs :) 
Sarah it's crazy how big the age gap could be! Think the only thing keeping me sane is knowing I won't be let go into dec... Thank god! I'm relishing the fact that this month baby will be here please god!

Mrs I too can still do the legs comfortably in the shower... I've jus not been assed lol oh was meant to do them sun for me but think I'm attached to the warmness lol 

Think we had gotten to comfy with our moon theory and hoping its start a domino effect from the girls! Boo lol


----------



## whatwillbex

Happy due date Sarah and MrsB. No pressure but you both have to lead by example and start popping :thumbup::baby::thumbup:

Its your due date, its your due date la la la x

Happy November everyone else!!! Its our month about bloomin time!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm just frustrated that the ladies in the other November threads are popping .... (apart from mommab and wandering) ... but mommab gets around and flits in and out of all of them :haha:


----------



## whatwillbex

Didn't know wandering had popped. What did she have? has momma posted any pics yet or am i being slow on the up take?


----------



## SarahDiener

I did my garden the other day too :) I wanted it neat for it's big day!
You day sounds pretty much like mine too. 

:happydance:

Yeah, I want some more babies in our group :( (and can it be mine??  )

Wandering had a little girl :)


----------



## 1eighty

SarahDiener said:


> It's so weird to think that our babies could be so far apart in age! from when Momma and Wandering had theirs, till the last overdue baby in December :O They could be like 1.5months apart!!

Yeah, they're happy to let me go right up until the 8th December. It's becoming increasingly difficult to just move around, and last night at the ante-natal class he was proper trying to break out from under my ribs, kick-kick-kick. Quite painful, really!

8th December. Shit, I hope he comes before then, I won't survive otherwise :/


----------



## Beankeeper

I think 24th would be the latest they'd let me go. Just hope it doesn't come to that. I want my baby in my arms before that!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm in all the November threads too, Charlie. It's really hard not to get everything mixed up! Momma does a much better job keeping it all separated... I have no idea how she does it! 

They'll let me go as late as December 5. I really hope it doesn't come to that! I'd like to see Twilight on the 16th, so anytime after that is fine :) (don't judge... I love Twilight!)


----------



## SarahDiener

Aww... maybe I'll watch twilight on the plane...


----------



## Mrs.326

I was thinking of movies to watch while I'm in the hospital and was going to opt for a tv series, but maybe I'll just pack all of my twilight movies instead :) :)


----------



## Lucyjo81

I have twilight on my planner, think i will watch it later :) xx


----------



## Bookity

I'll have to ask at my appointment today if the NP knows how late they let ladies go over.


----------



## 1eighty

Mrs.326 said:


> I'd like to see Twilight on the 16th, so anytime after that is fine :) (don't judge... I love Twilight!)

YES! Same here. I was slightly worried when the Zim sonographer changed his date to the 16th, but now it's a case of "he could come any time in the next 6 weeks" so all plans are out the window... mum has offered to babysit but I'm not happy with that because she is still sneaky with the smoking (as in, does it in rooms she's not supposed to) and I don't trust that she won't smoke near the baby... which is something that really saddens me tbh.


----------



## SarahDiener

There is an english cinema 45minutes away, don't think I'll be able to get there :(


----------



## Mrs.326

That's a bummer about your mom :( DH smokes, but realizes he's about to have to get really serious about giving it up... I just hate it. 

I don't know if I could leave my newborn to go see Twilight... it'd be a really hard decision though because I _really_ want to see it! I've waited longer for the release of this movie than I have for the birth of my child :haha: (not that the movie is more important, please don't take it that way, I just knew about Twilight way before I found out I was pregnant).


----------



## SpringerS

Had a consultant appointment today and she gave me a sweep. I was apparently nowhere near ready to go into labour, so she pulled my cervix out from the back to the front. Not a pleasant experience.

They also booked me in for an induction on the 12th if I don't go into labour before then. I really hope I go spontaneously as I want to use the birth centre but it's good to have a 'final' date in case I don't.


----------



## Mrs.326

"she pulled my cervix out from the back to the front" <--:saywhat:

I have never heard of this!! Sounsd painful!


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh that's weird! I heard they went naturally from back to front during pregnancy (if you have an inverted one, I do!). Had no idea that they could be moved by hand though!!!

You're cervix can totally go quickly though, so don't put too much into it "not being ready". Well imo!


----------



## whatwillbex

Springer that just sounds wrong and painful lol Originally I was looking forward to my 40wk appointment with the midwife now its starting to sound a bit scary. What the heck they going to do to me? eekkk!


----------



## SpringerS

She did the internal, said that my cervix was still very far back so she'd pull it forward before trying to sweep. It hurt! I'm just glad my husband was at the appointment with me, because I didn't take in a single word she said to me afterwards.


----------



## phineas

Owwww that sounds sore! I didn't even know they'd try summat like that! I hope after that pain summat good happens! 

On a side note I just bought some ham and the best before date is my due date... Woohoo lol


----------



## whatwillbex

I#m the same my partner is my second pair of ears. I always come out and say, so what did they say then lol. They didn't give you any pain relief? I always have a trainee in my apps. I so hope the midwife doesn't want her to do this on me. Not if its her first time. I will pass out lol


----------



## MrsBertie

I really want to go see twilight but if this little lady takes much longer then I doubt ill be going until its been out quite a while (hope I get to see it and don't have to wait for it to come out on DVD) :(


----------



## Mrs.326

The last one came out on DVD fairly quick after it left the theaters, so even if you do have to wait, it shouldn't be too long. Although, I'll definitely be jealous of my friends who do get to see it if I can't make it to the theater before he gets here!


----------



## Bookity

I want to see Twilight too! Looks like I might have to wait until it's on DVD though. :(

I've heard a few things about the movie already that don't surprise me one bit (namely adding some action sequences where there shouldn't be any). It is Hollywood after all!

Hoping none of you girls are going to name your daughters Renesmee!


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL! Definitely didn't even consider that name :)

There are a few scenes in the trailer that I thought to myself "that didn't happen in the book!" so I'm sure there'll be a lot of that throughout the movie... Hopefully it's not too over the top. That was the main reason I didn't enjoy the first movie as much as the rest... they added to much "crap" to it and it took away from it, big time!


----------



## Bookity

Didn't like the first movie... Don't think I cared for the second either. The third one was pretty good and I like Breaking Dawn pt 1. Hope they haven't screwed this one up too much. I knew the second I finished the book that Hollywood would not leave the ending as is with so little action.


----------



## Mrs.326

I heard they're talking about a 6th movie... Not sure how I feel about that.... :-\


----------



## Bookity

WTF? What would that be?? Do they want to do a movie on "The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner"? Or is this about the movie for "The Host"?


----------



## Jazavac

Never seen anything Twilight-related, haha. And wasn't aware of any other November threads either.

I enjoy being oblivious sometimes, really. :lol:


----------



## Mrs.326

Haha, Jaz :) Sometimes oblivious is not a bad thing to be!

Bookity - supposedly they're sending Stephanie Meyer back to write another book about the wolves. Eh - they didn't really keep my interest in the 2nd book so I'm not sure I'd put much time into reading another book that's only about them.


----------



## SarahDiener

Renesmee was the most stupid name ever!!! I was just like WTF?!?!?! when I read it!


----------



## Bookity

Isn't her middle name Carlisle & Charlies name together (Carlie?) That would have been SOOO much better.

No, I was not terribly interested in the wolves saga in the second book either. I probably wouldn't care to see/read that one.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, Carlie would be way better! It was almost like a 7 year old was naming the baby...

Hmmm, I don't remember being bored with the wolves. But I don't remember much tbh :D . Perhaps an actual book would be more interesting though?


----------



## Mrs.326

I don't remember ever reading anything about her middle name, but I agree Carlie would have been a million times better! What was she thinking?? Renesmee? Just silly...


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm so lost lol


----------



## Bookity

We should probably get back to baby talk, Charlie is confused! ;) :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Who is called Renesmee? I'm actually intrigued?!


----------



## Bookity

The baby in the Twilight movie coming up.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oooooh okay! I've only seen the first and second movie ... well out of hte loop!


----------



## 1eighty

They totally Hollywooded the final fight scene... it was an anti-climax in the book and yet it looks like an all-out brawl in the trailer.


----------



## Mrs.326

agreed, 1eighty... 

Haha - poor Charlie :) Sorry we've confused you! I think we all have a touch of ADD :)


----------



## destynibaby

Full term baby!
I am officially due today.


----------



## SarahDiener

destynibaby said:


> Full term baby!
> I am officially due today.

Congrats!!!

(Im officially overdue now :/)


----------



## whatwillbex

Hoorah. 40 wks today but not expecting much to happen. I feel to well.

xx typing on a phone is hard work lol


----------



## MrsBertie

Due date dance for those ladies at their due date today :happydance:
And for those of use over due now fingers crossed that very soon we pop :pop:


----------



## whatwillbex

Its a race to the finish line lol I didnt think I would get this far. 
So many people said the same and I started to believe them like they had inside info. lol

Happy popping today! :pop:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:dust: :dust: :dust: labour dust for all the over due/due/due in the next few days ladies!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


.... is it working??? lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mrs.326 said:


> agreed, 1eighty...
> 
> *Haha - poor Charlie  Sorry we've confused you!* I think we all have a touch of ADD :)

:haha: It really doesn't take much to be honest :winkwink:


----------



## whatwillbex

Hold on I think its working, no wait its just heartburn! thanks anyway Charlie.

Had my midwife appointment this morning. Had a crazy midwife who installs me with no confidence. I had swapt days so I didnt get her but for some reason she had swapped days too, dam it! lol

Well her findings today were that the baby has gone from fairly engaged to now on my side, oh and my baby has no head lol She then took my blood pressure after telling me this to then discover my blood pressure was raised. (No wonder you have just told me my baby has no head, would cause concern in the most confident of mums to be.)
I now have to go to the hospital first thing to have my BP checked again. I so hope this doesn't affect going in the birthing unit. I feel really well in myself. So left a little confused by my appointment. I am now bouncing like crazy to turn this little monkey and pray her head is just already down and not missing??:dohh:


----------



## phineas

I'm sorry but I just giggled at that... Is she a bit crazy?? How she thinks ur baby lost his head I'm not sure... Bet he's bloody engaged and she was feeling his arms or summat! Also the bp was prob a mixture of it being her who took it and then hearing ur baby lost his head! 

Don't worry I bet it'll be normal tomorro. Are they gonna do an ultra sound to confirm baby has a head??


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol it did make me giggle too! Silly woman - why do people not think before they speak? No wonder your BP was high! 


I remember when I had a 4D scan with STephen, the man said 'and there's his third leg' .... I was like WHAT THIRD LEG?!?! Not realising they meant his willy :dohh:


----------



## whatwillbex

phin ha ha crazy is an under statement lol the funny thing she is the one doing my bp in the morning. Give me strength! doh.

charlie love your third leg/willy story.. classic lol


----------



## MedievalGrad

SarahDiener said:


> Renesmee was the most stupid name ever!!! I was just like WTF?!?!?! when I read it!

ROFL, I agree! My sister and I thought that name was hilarious. But I know there's somebody on BnB who is naming her daughter that 'cause I saw it on her ticker! Don't remember who but hopefully nobody on November threads. I think this would be a perfect spot for a tea drinking smiley, but they have a bad name now! *hahah*:happydance:


----------



## Bookity

MedievalGrad said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> Renesmee was the most stupid name ever!!! I was just like WTF?!?!?! when I read it!
> 
> ROFL, I agree! My sister and I thought that name was hilarious. But I know there's somebody on BnB who is naming her daughter that 'cause I saw it on her ticker! Don't remember who but hopefully nobody on November threads. I think this would be a perfect spot for a tea drinking smiley, but they have a bad name now! *hahah*:happydance:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Hahaha! oh no, that's terrible Medieval! :rofl:


----------



## phineas

Lol Charlie I can imagine the panic u had for a min thinking of ir baby with 3 legs lol 

Whatwillbe just think of how silly she must be when she's taking ur bp. Hopefully that'll keep it down! 

Lol at the tea drinking lol hope it wasn't someone here or yell be in trouble girls lol 

Ok I finally figured out to get a good nights sleep I just needed to add an extra pillow! Pre preg more than 2 pillows gave me a headache.. Stole one off oh for the last 2 nights and I've slept amazingly! Even with a slight touch of hb, I'm feeling so refreshed! Lotsa bh this morning after dtd but nothing major!

Happy due date to all those due today :) wonder how long we'll go into nov before we start getting babies!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yay for sleep phin!! I'm the same though, I never could have slept with two pillows pre preg! 
I have an ecg this morning for the baby, secretly hoping they'll tell me im in labour


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol a third leg could have been sorted though ... a baby who has just suddenly lost it's head?! Well that's more scary lol


And for now I leave you with - :coffee:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck today SD!!


----------



## Bookity

Charlie! :haha:

Oh so freakin sleepy right now. DD woke and instead of mommy rocking her right back to sleep, daddy took over and now an hour later she's more awake than ever. :( Always wants to bounce/rock her and decides she needs this, that, and the other to fall asleep when all it does is wake her more.  I guess I should be happy he's helping, but when he needs me to help him and not let me go back to sleep... Grr. :growl:

Super awesome that you got good sleep Phin!


----------



## chary

I gave birth to my bby girl on oct 29. EDD was Nov 5. My nipples are so sore. Dont kn wot to do. My mum says continious breast feeding will heal it buh i shout all d time whe breastfeedn. How cn i make d pain go?


----------



## Coleey

Congrats again Chary :) Breastfeeding is painful for the first few weeks, my toes curled every time my little ones latched during those weeks lol. It really does get better though! Putting breastmilk on your nipples and letting them air dry can help with any sores etc, there's also creams available. 

How are you ladies feeling today? xx


----------



## MrsBertie

Congrats Chary I'm trying to keep distracted today, excited to see when we start getting more babies!


----------



## phineas

Grrr bookity oh used to do the same, still does tbh! If DS gets up early hell keep kissing him and rubbing his legs/arms/ back and DS is like me I need to be left to relax and ill fall sleep! It's super scaldy! 

Congrats chary unfortunately I haven't a clue bout bf'ing hope u can get something sorted!


----------



## Beankeeper

Hi Coleey! Long time no hear! How are you getting on with your lovely little one? Glad to hear bfing is improving for you. 

Nothing to report here, 1 week until DD, hopefully this baba makes an appearance soon!


----------



## Bookity

phineas said:


> Grrr bookity oh used to do the same, still does tbh! If DS gets up early hell keep kissing him and rubbing his legs/arms/ back and DS is like me I need to be left to relax and ill fall sleep! It's super scaldy!
> 
> Congrats chary unfortunately I haven't a clue bout bf'ing hope u can get something sorted!

scaldy... that's not one I'm familiar with. Does that mean annoying?? Sorry, lots of terms I don't know. Had to ask beankeeper about "snapsies" on fb the other day. LOL.

I think part of the prob is that DD sees me 24/7 pretty much and with daddy working most of the time that she is awake, it's a real treat for her to see him and be held so she just really DOESN'T want to go to sleep when she sees him. She was getting more awake by the moment. Eventually I had to put her in her crib and just let her be angry. She was quiet and laying down to sleep within like 3 minutes, but it feels like forever when she cries like that. :cry:

Chary, congrats to you. I think that bf-ing can really hurt in the beginnig while the nipples have to do some toughening up! Hope you are able to power thru. You can get some ointments that are safe for you and baby. Also medela (and probably other brands too.. not sure) makes breast shells that go over sore nips to relieve pain and keep stuff from rubbing against them between feedings.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah I don't get scaldy either Phin :shrug: 

:hi: coleey!! How are things?? :) :) I'm feeling ...... bored and fed up, but trying to make the most of my time with the little men in my life before the Little Miss comes and changes everything :haha:

OH and I are going to have a chat later .... Need to set some ground rules with regards to the monster in law, her visiting and her taking an unnecessary week off. Do these points sound harsh?

1) I don't need her taking a week off. A few days is fine, but we need to get used to this ourselves without her hovering around all the time. 

2) She is not having the boys for a whole week. When I get home from the hospital, I expect them to be home too.

3) When my family come to visit, I don't want her about - my family have asked if it's okay to just have some them time with us and the baby which to me is fair enough - these are their grandchildren too. If she is going to be about, then we'll have to meet up with them somewhere as my mum really wants some quality time with all 3 of them. 

4) Really don't want her just randomly popping over after work whenever she feels like it. Especially, when you go back to work as I need time to adjust being a mum of three - her coming over is just going to interfere with trying to establish our new routine.

5) Anymore digs/negative comments/doing things to the boys I do not agree with, then she won't be welcome in my house anymore. I also want her to do things MY way or she doesn't get them anymore.


----------



## Beankeeper

I think all the points seem reasonable to me Charlie, it may be a case of working them carefully before saying them as it could sound a bit harsh. I know she needs to be told though! 
I had a chat with my dad yesterday about not putting anything on fb straight away. There are people I'd like to hear our news first before the fb world gets to know!


----------



## Bookity

Yeah Charlie. I think they are all fair points. It's just going to come down to wording and saying it in the most PC kind of way.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah charlie, sounds reasonable. It's going to be difficult to communicate some of these with her though :( .


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thing is IF she is here when my family come over ... my mum won't be able to not say anything - which is good because, she has EVERY right to want to spend time with her 3 grandchildren without anyone else interfering. Plus, she doesn't see them very often, so she's going to be gutted with MIL constantly about ruining her time.


----------



## Bookity

I actually don't mind that my MIL will (probably) be here when my mom visits, but that's probably because it's MY mom that really drives me nuts, not DH's.

If I hear one thing about my DD1s baby fat or if she makes any comparison between my children and her dog... :nope:


----------



## SarahDiener

Wow, it's so weird that she has a thing about the baby fat, she is after all still a baby basically!!! 

DH of course sprung on me that his parents want to come round after the baby is born. I thought I'd be seeing them at christmas. I told him to wait till afterwards and then I
ll say when they can come. If I'm too overwhelmed then NO WAY!


----------



## skweek35

Ditto Bookity. It's my mother who really drives me insane all the time at the mo! 
As we were leaving her place the other night, she asked us to let her know when labour starts. 
As I was leaving her place today, (with lots of other people trying to talk to me at the same time) she must have told me the same thing again!! How many times is she going to ask me the same thing? Am I deaf? 
She won't even let me have an off day either at the mo! I haven't had a good nights sleep in days and am therefore a bit sleep deprived and understandably slightly ratty, but when at her place I have to be all smiles and jokes? As I pointed out to her today, It's OK for her to have an off day, but not for anyone else!!! 
GRRR 
Sorry for the rant! 
Think it must be the due date blues! 

On a better note, OH has finally bought into eviction procedures! Loads of cuddles last night and again this morning! WOHOO!!! hoping the weather is good tomorrow, then we can go for a really long country walk! 

Oh and my SIL had her baby yesterday. Little Keelin weighed in at 7lb 12oz / 3.5kg's


----------



## whatwillbex

Cant believe I am over due lol so surreal! had hospital appointment today and I refused a sweep not sure why lol Turns out baby has a head, few! (engaged) and funnily enough my blood pressure was down. Hmmm I cant seem why! :dohh:

Happy overdueness to me fellow overduers! :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Bean & Charlie - All good here thank you and my little lady is doing great :) 

You don't sound harsh at all hun, she needs to be told. :hugs: It's important you get your space with your little ones so they can bond with baby too and you can all get settled. xx


----------



## phineas

Ha sorry girls never realised its a word others wouldn't know! Ye scaldy = annoying... Very annoying lol! 

Charlie I 100% agree u need all that said, and u need ur oh to realise ur not joking and deadly serious. Does he get defensive when u talk bout his family? I know I'm lucky that oh let's me set my own rules with what I'm willing to put up with, and he knows if I need space ill stop replying to her messages and not go to there house for a few days, but I know not all oh's will allow the ranting (my sis/bil for example!).

I def think if she doesn't listen u should let ur mam say it to her. Ur mam has the right too to see her grandkids too! 

We have to have the talk bout smoking in front of the baby with my mil and tbh I can't wait! I'm sicka her coming to mine/in my car stinking the place outta it! It's disgusting! And I know oh will say it but it'll be up to me to keep it enforced! 

Also on a very random note, did u see how Lucy is gone in xfactor? Lol


----------



## skweek35

I saw that - but why has she gone? 

On a different random note - Artem to get a 10!!! haha! What a chest he has on him!! He can dance topless every week!


----------



## phineas

Sk she was sick last week and got a free pass and cause she's still sick she quit said it wasn't fair to get another pass this week when she wasn't there! 

Now I'm lost I dunno who or what artem is lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy Due Date SK!!!

Phin - yes :( I'm gutted - LOVED Lucy!!!! 

He's a bit of an odd one - sometimes he'll back me up, other times he moans at me for going on about his mum too much and how I should say something. But, as I keep re-iterating to him if he had an issue with something my mum was doing with the boys, there would be no hesitation in me asking her to stop it. I would NEVER expect him to turn around and feel awkward in telling her anything. :dohh: 


Phin - I think Artem is off Strictly maybe?!


----------



## skweek35

Yup Artem is one of the the professional dances on Strictly. He dances with Fern Britton this year and had his top off tonight! WOW is all I can say! What a body he has!! YUMMY!!


Looks like my baby is one of those 'too-cool babies' that my ticker is referring too!! No ways she is coming any time before midnight tonight! BOOHOO been on my ball today and planning on a good walk tomorrow!! FXed the weather plays along for me!!


----------



## 1eighty

Ok. I need some advice.

My mum smokes. She tries to keep it to the kitchen, but there is no door so the smell leaks out through the house, and if I walk in the kitchen without giving the smoke time to dissipate I start coughing.

Initially when we moved in here, it wasn't so much of an issue, but with my lungs being more cramped, my asthma is now starting to kick off over it, and I really don't want to bring my child home to a house that frickin reeks of cigarettes.

Tried to speak to mum about it, turns out her grand plan is to "control" the smoking, which she thinks she's doing by keeping it to the kitchen... we need her to take it outside. Each and every time, even when we're not in the house.

How the hell do I go about this? We're only *just* in a position to start paying "rent" and have been living off her charity since we landed (mid-September), so the only way I can see this going is badly... She's open to conversation about stuff but this is truly a delicate operation here.

Is there anyone I can get in to talk to her about this? Would a midwife be able to talk to her about things? We won't be able to move out for a few months yet until the new job is secured (probation period) and whatnot.

HALP!


----------



## MrsBertie

Midwife or home visitor should definately be able to talk to her! There is lots of evidence out there that links passive smoking (anyone anywhere in house) with things like SIDS and childhood asthma. I know it's a really delicate issue but if she knows it will be for babies benefit then she might be ok with it?


----------



## SarahDiener

Woah, Artem is on strictly? he used to be on so you think you can dance!! As a competitor :O
Lucy is gone? Booo! I havent watched last night yet :/


Julia I don't know how to get her to stop :/ It's a really hard situation!! I guess the only way is to talk to her again about it, but she sounds like she's not really going to listen.
I can so see her getting defensive because it's her house and what not, but really it's unfair. Especially if you have a bag and asthma, it's a bit ridiculous actually.
Maybe you're health advisor could say something when your mum's around after the baby comes? It's a really hard one :(


----------



## MrsBertie

Forgot to say ladies I've woken up this morning to a bit of a bloody show and whenever I get tightenings they feel a little crampy and with some backache. I know they probably still aren't 'real' contractions (haven't stopped me doing anything and don't think they are regular although haven't timed them) but I'm still trying to be positive that things seem to be going in the right direction. 

Sarah best of luck with CTG today :)

And :happydance: for anyone due or overdue today :)


----------



## whatwillbex

oh exciting mrsb. i still own my plug so makes me feel better reading your post. Had some random pains yesterday which got me excited but then nothing. not expecting anything to happen till the end of the wk to be honest. struggling to type on this phone with fat fingers xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Exciting MrsB, hope this means your time is close. I had a night full of (some regular) contractions, didnt sleep a wink until this morning, and now- nothing! I still own my plug though so I guess half my body isn't ready while the other half thinks it is! Hopefully make some more progress today.


----------



## SarahDiener

any progress Beany?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bean - you may not lose your plug until you go into labour/a few hours before :hugs: It won't be long! :) 

1eighty - the only thing you can do is talk to her or get a midwife/hv to stress the importance of smoking outside and the dangers of second hand smoke to the baby. I'm sure for her grandson she should have no hesitations in going outside?


----------



## Beankeeper

Lost plug but contractions still irregular. Going to bed for now :)


----------



## MrsBertie

Im in exactly the same boat as you bean! No idea what going on with these pains, really erratic still. Fingers crossed for both of us :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I hope to wake up tomorrow to see some 'I'm in labour' posts or 'BABY IS HERE' announcements ;)


----------



## Bookity

I want one from you Charlie!


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi everyone just to let you know my yellow bundle turned into a little baby girl at 2am on November 4th, she weighs 7lbs 11 and doing great, we got her home yesterday evening xxx

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l318/mezie1991/E7F4CC38-117C-404C-A0E9-F6D9D45FED2D-619-0000003448033FF8.jpg


----------



## SarahDiener

So beautiful!


----------



## phineas

Sharon she's stunning congrats :) 

1eighty as for ur mam I'd def try get someone to talk to her. I have the same situation Cept with mil but difference being I get to come home to my own house and not put up with her smoke. It is a tough one but again an important one, I hope u can get her to understand! 

OH just made up my bouncer for me... Looks so teeny ha so I'm doing a big scrub of the sitting room armed with my sponges and bleach lol off to try get more hb tabs too I'm well and truly exhausted and sick a seeing 2am!


----------



## whatwillbex

SarahDiener said:


> So beautiful!

How you hanging in the Sarah? have you had a sweep yet? right back to twiddling my thumbs! lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Have you gotten the strong HB stuff from your doctor yet Phin?

I'm hanging alright! I had a sweep yesterday, it was horrendous! I think I might have just had a really bad one... Felt cramp afterwards and have some real contractions. But today I'm back to the mild half bh half contraction kind of things... 
Waiting to go back to the doctor in 15minutes or so, see where we are at.. He might book me in for an induction later in the week, which i really don't want to have to need :/


----------



## whatwillbex

SarahDiener said:


> Have you gotten the strong HB stuff from your doctor yet Phin?
> 
> I'm hanging alright! I had a sweep yesterday, it was horrendous! I think I might have just had a really bad one... Felt cramp afterwards and have some real contractions. But today I'm back to the mild half bh half contraction kind of things...
> Waiting to go back to the doctor in 15minutes or so, see where we are at.. He might book me in for an induction later in the week, which i really don't want to have to need :/

Really, sounds like they are really on the ball over there. No messing. My midwife was saying they let you go two wks over. I suppose I have turned down two sweeps. Was it really that bad? oh my....


----------



## SarahDiener

I dont think other people have found it so bad. I think if it's really painful you can tell them to stop too. I just know I have an ultra sensitive cervix normally, so I think it was just bad for me :/ . But you by no means have to have one if you dont want one!


----------



## skweek35

Ok, I have folded and taken a pic of my huge bump!! 
Still no sign of this madam making her grand entrance to the world any time soon! BOOHOO 

40w+2d!! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/DSC03756.jpg


----------



## whatwillbex

Nice pic skweek, you inspired me to put these on but not brave enough for face shot!

Why do I feel like I am going to be the last women standing and will be pregnant forever?? I have no symptoms... nothing. Just bouncing on this ball.
 



Attached Files:







40wk bump.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC02530.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely bumps ladies!!! :) :) 

Hopefully this will be my LAST bump pic :haha: 40 Week bumpity bump :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0173_001.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skweek35

Have I started something here? TEEHEE 
Loving all the full term bump pics!!
Bex shall we start a club - forever pregnant!! I also feel like this is still going to last a long time!! GGRR 
Been on my ball so long my OH is getting jealous!! He says its getting more action than he is getting! haha!


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha, the ball hurts my spd lol I dont care i'm powering through. I feel like I have to do something to help this little pumpkin.

At this rate she will be going to school as a bump. I just cant see it happening. The longer she is in there the bigger she gets. Ouch!!!!
Skweek , high five to the forever pregnant club! x


----------



## skweek35

*HIGHFIVE* Bex!! 

The ball hurts my back if I'm on it too long - but I don't care any more! I need to move the little madam southwards NOW!!


----------



## whatwillbex

I know I am the same. I have been a bit of a couch potato this weekend and I don't think its encouraged her to go south when I have been laid on my back.:blush:

I'm not fed up with the pregnancy just yet and reckon I could go on for a bit longer. Its all the anticipation and my insanity I cant handle. When, how etc. I need to know times and dates people! lol just having no control over it is so bizarre. I cant nest any more I have blumped this nest up to the max, we are ready to go. I just don't know what to do with myself la la lax


----------



## phineas

Sarah I got them 2 weeks ago but they only gave me a week and half of my perscription so now I'm out until the morning :( I got more Maalox tho that relieves it a bit for me! I just wanted to be able to eat summat cause I was so hungry! 

Gorgeous bumps girls!

Just took some clary sage oil in a bath mixed with milk... Def causing bh! So gonna do a DIY foot massage tonight with it! It's not as bad smelling as I expected it to be! Have down stairs shining too everywhere washed and scrubbed. Ill get DS to help upstairs later, but have to say if i had baby tonight id be happy with how pretty the house is ha!


----------



## whatwillbex

Phin, I have cleaned the house so many times. I know what will happen she decide its time after tea when there is washing up and saucepans on the side :dohh: lol

I hate leaving washing up, bit of OCD. Ill just do the dishes before we go to the hospital. te he x


----------



## SpringerS

Had a second sweep today and I'm now 1cm dilated. I've also managed to go from almost no stretchmarks at week 40 to a super-patterned belly at week 40+5. Really hopes baby gets here before my induction next Monday.


----------



## whatwillbex

Sounds exciting Springer! I am waiting for my belly stretch mark map to appear, its only a matter of days i'm sure. Why oh why we have come so far! lol


----------



## skweek35

The under part of my belly resembles an underground map!! Only started stretchies about 4 weeks ago! Boohoo


----------



## SpringerS

Want to cry. I just read my notes. My stupid cervix is still long and posterior. I don't think I'll be having this baby naturally.:cry:


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on your pink bundle, Sharon! She's beautiful! :)

Love all the bump pictures, ladies! Though I'm sure you're ready to share pictures of your babies, not your bumps. You're almost there!


----------



## phineas

Whatwillbe I'm betting ill start too on one of my off days lol I've a kitchen full of dishes waiting on the hot water... Wonder if hell come now?? Lol 

Springer dont torment urself over that things change very quick when labour is concerned, hopefully ur sweep will get things rolling!

Dunno what the clary sage oil did, but where baby's head is I keep getting shooting pains! I'm exhausted tho so tbh could be my bodies way of giving up on me and making me sit down! Gonna be an early night tonight for def!


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck springer, you still have time for things to change, and like phin said, they can go really fast!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I was planning on going home and walking around the neighborhood with DH, but I feel like one giant BH contraction... I don't think I'm going to have the energy to walk... I'll probably just call it a night as soon as I get home from work... there's always tomorrow!


----------



## whatwillbex

Any joy ladies?!?!? I have my midwife appointment tonight and she will offer me a sweep. I am really not sure whether to have it or not. As much as I want to meet our little girl I just have this feeling she will arrive soon on her own. 
Are sweeps really successful? I was thinking if she is not here by Thursday then I will have one. Hmmm x


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Still no progress here! BOOHOO 
Got MW appointment at 11am UK time. FXed she offers a sweep. I'm desperate to meet this little girl! Fed up with being pregnant!


----------



## SarahDiener

Had a sweep on sunday, and lost my plug thismorning :)


----------



## whatwillbex

Yay! unfortunately I still own mine! :blush:


----------



## 1eighty

In with the consultant in a few hours, gonna ask the midwife if she can at least tell me if he's dropped officially as the sonographer doesn't do that.

Also, I'm not wearing my maternity jeans any more - they are just far too tight under the bump when sitting down and I'm worried in case it's preventing him from engaging!

Someone we know whose due date was the 16th is in labour now... starting to get bluesy that our troll isn't scooting.


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Well im in early stages of labour (2cm) but midwife has said that it can stop and start and she wont sweep till 3cm.... so its just a waiting game now


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck rainbow!!

1eighty I only wear my jeans when I go to the dr :) rest of the time it's trackies :D


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha just had a look at the first page of this thread with the list of our names and dates. The only person is Momma who created the thread and a few others have popped. Do you think this was a conspiracy? :haha:

I have decided I am now due on the 8th. I got pushed forward a week at my 12wk scan. We had treatment so we know the exact dates etc and was originally told the 8th. So I am going to go with that. lol if she comes now she will be early! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Does anyone else feel like they've hit a wall? I'm so tired all of the time... I had my burst of energy over the weekend and completely finished all of the cleaning/packing/assembling/organizing/etc. and now I'm exhausted... I could fall asleep at my desk right now. :sleep:


----------



## MommaBarry

If you all want me to add you to the front page I need your info. Its to hard for me to try and keep track of who has went and who hasnt since there is more than one place that this group chats. Just let me know :thumbup:


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha Hiya! :hi:

No I wouldn't worry, you must have your hands full. Hows it going?? x


----------



## MommaBarry

Things are going well! Can't believe that my Morgan is already a week and half old. Feels like its already flying by to quickly :haha:

Speaking of, little Miss just woke up and wants to eat. We are cluster feeding at the moment....this momma is tired :sleep:

Ill try and keep up better here. I know some of you ladies have popped and I would really love to add you to the front page. Just let me know on here :thumbup:


----------



## whatwillbex

Aw bless you, you don't have too. Has it been nearly two weeks already.. blimey!

Glad your well, I'm not on Facebook so wondered how you were getting on. x


----------



## 1eighty

SarahDiener said:


> 1eighty I only wear my jeans when I go to the dr :) rest of the time it's trackies :D

Only wear mine when I have to venture outside, but I'm throwing the whole concept of being "warm" out the window now - went to the ward in cropped maternity leggings and flip-flops in 7C temps :/


----------



## SarahDiener

Lol! At least our bodies are a bit warmer while pregnant :) It's to get through the lack of clothes at the end!!


----------



## SpringerS

I have a dilemma. I may be too late to do anything about it but if I'm not I think I need to get it sorted out. I moved from Ireland to Wales a couple of months ago for a work contract my husband got and apart from the people he works with we know nobody here and have no support network whatsoever. My parents planned to come over here once the baby was born. My husband figured he could take a week off work from when I went into labour and my parents would then come over for 1-2 weeks so I would have support for the first 2-3 weeks. The only problem we would then have to sort would be what to do with the dogs while I'm in labour. Our garden here isn't secure, so we can't give the dogs access to the outside if we aren't here.

Over time I noticed that my parents' plan to come over seemed to be inching more and more forward. And they were suggesting coming over sooner so they could look after the dogs while I was in labour, which would admittedly be a weight off my mind. I wouldn't have to worry about the dogs being stuck in the house for however long I was in labour and they could take the dogs for a long walk while we bring the baby home, so they'd be more relaxed and find it easier to adjust to the baby. On the otherhand it would mean that my husband and I wouldn't have time to ourselves during the first few days. I wasn't wild at the idea of them coming so early but saw the practical aspect and when I asked my husband his opinion he said he didn't mind.

Now that I have an induction date for next Monday and am showing no signs of movement this morning my parents suggested coming this Friday and staying until the 20th. I said fine and they said they'd book the ferry later today. But I've been thinking about it and if I get induced my husband will be finishing work this Friday and returning on the 19th. So that means that I will only have them here for one day after my husband goes back to work. That seems pretty pointless and feels like they are coming more to see the baby asap (which I understand) than to help me when I'm alone in Wales. They will take care of the dogs. Which is a good thing, especially as induced births take longer. But all in all I think I'd prefer to have them here after my husband goes back to work. Not have everyone here at the same time and then have me alone here each day until the end of the year when my husband's contract ends.

Obviously if they have booked the ferry already the matter is settled, but if they haven't should I suggest they wait a week or two to come over? (They have an event between the 21st and the 25th that they really want to be home for.)


----------



## 1eighty

They can rebook for later (unless they got non-refundable tickets) and you can put the dogs in kennels for a week if needed.

You have to put yourself and your hubby first as far as your LO is concerned!


----------



## phineas

1eighty I just noticed ur scan pic in ur sig, is it new? He's such a cute lil nose! 

Springer I'd see if they could change it to the later date. Ull have time alone with oh and then their visit to look forward to! 

Good luck to those in early labour :) hopefully we can get more yummy babies soon! 

I've just noticed my feet r super swollen tonight :( bugger! Hope my bp behaves tomorrow, nearly there and def not willing to get put on bed rest! 

Off to get another bath with clary sage, my feet need a good rubbing ha


----------



## SpringerS

Decided to go with the original plan. As my husband is a contractor he isn't entitled to any time off and after talking to him I'm worried that once the baby is born he'll be put under pressure to come into work. He only has 5 weeks or so left on the contract and I don't want him to jeopardise this job or future work because he feels guilty leaving me.


----------



## 1eighty

phineas said:


> 1eighty I just noticed ur scan pic in ur sig, is it new? He's such a cute lil nose!

:) It's a pic from last week's scan, the one I had up before was from the 12w scan where you could juuuuust make out eye sockets and teeth buds. This one much cuter :p Just need to see in person now!!!

Rocking the hb again, siiiigh.....


----------



## phineas

Springer prob wise, sometimes we gotta do it even tho its not what we want! 

I always wondered if that old scan was in fact from baby, always used to look at it ha that ones stunning tho he's such a cute nose in it! Also snap with the bh ah one day they ll make summat happen for us!


----------



## whatwillbex

ohhhh, very quite in here today ladies? where is everyone? x


----------



## SarahDiener

Did we say that Beankeeper and OH_so_blessed popped??


How are you doing? I'm getting frustrated!!!


----------



## Bookity

Hopefully they're all out having babies. ;) How are you doing whatwillbex??


----------



## Bookity

Don't think it's been mentioned here Sarah. Yay for babies!! (missing Oh_so around here still).


----------



## Mrs.326

Full term today
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Eviction methods start tonight! :)


----------



## whatwillbex

Yay, congrats Mrs!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Get bouncing, eating curry and scrubbing that floor lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Actually, thanks to my dogs, I do have spots to scrub on the floor, LOL! Thanks pups...


----------



## whatwillbex

Who, what, where? wow!! Congrats to them. :happydance::happydance:
Aaww so we are starting to pop. I knew it...... I would be the last one standing I will have to start thinking about joining the December thread.
I have nothing going on here :cry::cry: lol I was thinking about leaving it up to mother nature but starting to rethink my strategy and get ants in my pants!

I'm well slowly going a bit mad with the phones calls etc. I feel like im letting everyone down lol

Sarah i'm so jealous you have lost your plug :haha: I need something ](*,)


----------



## Mrs.326

Aw, whatwill, don't get discouraged! Have your doctors talked about an induction yet? You'll be 2 weeks over next week, so that should be the latest they let you go, right? Things could change in an instant so it's still very possible you could go on your own!


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh I was just saying how I'm getting so sick of the messages and things. I just got one saying "and??" . FFS!!!! 

Plug kept me going for a day, now I'm getting down again :/


----------



## booflebump

I'm still v much pregnant too whatwillbex Don't give up hope! xxx


----------



## whatwillbex

I have been offered two sweeps and turned them down :dohh: now I am thinking why didnt I just have one. Now I have built it up in my head I am a bit embarrassed to have my mw do it for me (I know silly) I would rather have someone I don't know do it.

I wanted to keep it natural so I could have a water birth but that goal seems to be getting further out of reach and induction more likely. I wish I was more confident about my body and didn't give two hoots. Hence why I want a water birth so I can keep my body underwater and keep myself relaxed.

I could do with some plug hope, just for one day! :haha:

I cleaned the scurtin boards this morning thinking this may help but nooooo just clean scurtin boards lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Have you tried pumping, bouncing, DTD, spicy foods, etc?


----------



## whatwillbex

I have been on my ball but it irritates my SPD, ouch! I had a curry and all that happened was I got heart burn :dohh: I am doing lots of long walks so hopefully that is doing something. Fingers crossed! whats pumping?? lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello! I hardly write in this thread.. just lurk :winkwink:

I wanted to update that I had my Nov Rainbow baby 10 days early on Nov 2. Vaginal birth, no drugs (something I thought I could never handle). I was almost induced bc after my waters broke, no contractions had started! But thankfully they started soon after I arrived at the hospital for the induction (per midwife's orders). My formal birth story is in the birth announcement forum. 

My second daughter, Savannah Grace, was 7 lbs 13 oz and 20 inches long at 38+4. Healthy as can be :cloud9:

We are breastfeeding and she can't get enough! milk came in day 3 PP.
 



Attached Files:







photo(9).jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skweek35

Bex - I would recommend staying awake for country park walks - we spent 2 hours walking around our local country park and boy oh boy do my hips hurt!! 

Pumping - that's when we use a breast pump (electric or manual) to stimulate nipples


----------



## whatwillbex

oh pumping lol I know what you mean, I red that in a different context :haha:

Thanks, I will steer clear!:thumbup: Cant be doing with sore hips as well.

Dahlia - Congrats, so cute. I love the hat!


----------



## 1eighty

Dahlia - beautiful name, beautiful baby!


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats on the baby girl!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats Dahlia!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Dahlia :)


----------



## Bookity

Congrats Dahlia, she looks like a cutie!!

Should pump today, but the nips are so sore... ouches.


----------



## SarahDiener

Give them a break, you don't want to wear them out before your LO has a go ;). Although I found just moisturising them before makes them not hurt.


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm going to give it a go for the first time tonight... I'm kind of nervous, LOL! I've never used a pump before!


----------



## Bookity

I used some nipple butter yesterday (afterwards) but then my breast shells slipped off my nips without me realizing! Oops!


----------



## Mrs.326

anyone else having trouble on facebook???


----------



## Bookity

What kind of trouble? Seems to be working same as ever for me.


----------



## Mrs.326

Like, it says the page is not available?? :(


----------



## phineas

Yup I was mrs! Seems to be kinda ok ish now! Only on the new notifications though!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yep I cant visit the page from clicking the notifications. I have to click the group to get on the page.


----------



## Jazavac

I always have trouble with Facebook, but that's because I can't keep up, due to work. :(


----------



## MrsBertie

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on before now but no connection at hospital. 

Chloe Jane arrived to fireworks on Monday at 19.15 weighing 7lb 1oz. Had to stay in hospital cos of some difficulties feeding (not totally sorted yet but getting there). Will save u from all the gory labour details for now but suffice to say pains I was getting on Sunday was early labour which carried on through night and I was 4-5cm when we hot to hospital Monday morning at 11am. 
Stay positive all those overdue I thought I would still be pregnant now but goes to show they all cone out eventually!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Mrsb!!!! :) :) 


p.s. are you sure they come out?! Starting to have doubts here?! :haha:


----------



## phineas

Congrats mrsB :) can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats Mrs!!!!! Send me some labour dust please :)
Can't wait for story!


----------



## whatwillbex

Me too! congrats MrsB xx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 1eighty

Many congrats! Fireworks baby, magic :D


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats, MrsB!! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I just updated the front page (thank you to whom ever has been keeping up on FB i stole it from you :winkwink: )

Hope I got everyone on there. If I didn't let me know your info and I'll get you added. As soon as the last one goes im going to delete the due date list. I can't believe how many people we have on there but I think only 25 of us actually use this thread. Happy I took the time out to add them :dohh:. Oh well, guess only the cream of the crop stuck around.

On that note Morgan is napping :cloud9: and if I want a shower today I better get to moving :haha:

Labor Dust to all still waiting. I have a feeling this weekend we are going to see lots of "this is it" post :happydance:


----------



## whatwillbex

Booked in for a sweep on Saturday. I so hope it does happen this weekend.:happydance:

I'm getting huge!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'd love to see more babies and "this is it" posts after the weekend :) :)


----------



## SarahDiener

I guess tomorrow I find out when my induction will be. I wonder if he'll offer me a sweep. He hasnt before, so idk if maybe he doesnt do them :/


----------



## Bookity

Oh, Sarah! I really hope you don't need an induction! COME ON OUT BABY! I DEMAND IT!

Think it'll work?


----------



## A_K_and_K

I'm sitting at 40 weeks, 4 days... but I am in NO rush to get baby out :) She will come when her body is ready!

I have 0 signs of impending labour...no lost mucus plug, no leaky nipples, no Braxton Hicks, no 'clear out', no energy burst, etc...

Oh well! We will just patiently wait!


----------



## Mrs.326

I admire you patience, AK! I don't think I could be quite so patient at 40+4


----------



## SarahDiener

I think I lost my plug from 40+5 :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: You lost a monster amount of plug!!!! 


AK ... HOW are you so patient?!?!!?


----------



## Jazavac

I feel the same, AK. I'm not yet overdue, but there's not much of anything going on with me. I don't even want anything to happen prior to the due date, anyway. :shrug:

Congrats, MrsB!


----------



## loopylou86

I had my little girl early on the 6th Nov. Her name is Nia and she weighed 6lbs 8oz


----------



## 1eighty

Congrats!


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats!!!

So getting induced tomorrow or the next day, but hopefully in into labour tonight on my own...


----------



## whatwillbex

Good luck Sarah, nice to have a date. Look forward to the update :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats loopylou! You must be thrilled


----------



## Mrs.326

Woo Hoo Sarah!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

Any poppers today??:happydance: 

Sweep day tomorrow little nervous has to be said, lets hope this encourages this little lady out. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## bugaboobaby

I believe there may be a few new announcements today or tomorrow!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 1eighty

whatwillbex said:


> Any poppers today??:happydance:
> 
> Sweep day tomorrow little nervous has to be said, lets hope this encourages this little lady out. Fingers crossed! x

CharlieKeys popped today :) LucyJo81 is currently in the hospital.

BABIES!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yay! Babies!


----------



## Bookity

Sarah too! Just about to pop any minute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Apologies for the late update! I know it's already been said but... Our little Reuben burst into the world at 23:39 on 5/11/12 - definitely a day to remember! All 8 lbs of him is pure perfection:)
We ended up having a caesarian so still recovering. It was a bit of a shock as it wasn't planned but I'm starting to get my head round it now. 
Struggling to keep up to date on this forum so have mostly been on Facebook. Headed back to bed now that my little man is fed :happydance:


----------



## MrsBertie

Congrats bean! We both have bonfire babies :) I just about feel like I'm keeping my head above ground do haven't been on here. Things will hopefully settle down soon and ill be able to give my that was it update!


----------



## Beankeeper

Congrats MrsB! We're very lucky mamas with our sparklers! You're right though, it's totally full on. I started writing my birth story on Thursday, while feeding Reu. Didn't manage to finish it but it was good therapy for me to get some of it down on paper. I'm feeling less upset by the birth now than I was. Writing it down, reading other EMCS stories & speaking to the midwife have really helped.
If I didn't have Internet & Facebook on my phone then I probably wouldn't have posted at all yet. At least I can do my phone 1 handed! Xx


----------



## 1eighty

THREE 10/11/12 babies! Awesome!


----------



## MrsBertie

Hey ladies I've posted my that was it story on the third tri board if any of you were curious. It didn't go entirely smoothly but it wasn't a horrific experience either. Great to hear about all these lovely babies popping out!


----------



## 1eighty

Hello? ...llo? ...lo? ...o?

ECHO! ...cho! ...ho! ...o!


----------



## 1eighty

MrsBertie said:


> Hey ladies I've posted my that was it story on the third tri board if any of you were curious. It didn't go entirely smoothly but it wasn't a horrific experience either. Great to hear about all these lovely babies popping out!

A ha! there is someone else lingering here :p


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Getting really fed up and low :-( been in slow labour for a week now and it just doesnt seem to be progressing ... got midwife today hopefully she will give me a sweep or an induction date x


----------



## whatwillbex

Im 10 days overdue :cry: lol

Luckily I feel surprisingly well, could be worse. She has to come at some point right??? x everyone ok?


----------



## haydenmummy

Odear it sucks your over due I would hate it I'm already so fed up and tired how is everyone x


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha i'm glad I feel ok, just mentally sucks. I did not see this coming I thought I would have popped long before now.:dohh:


----------



## MrsBertie

I remember thinking it will never happen but I promise it does and then suddenly you have a little baby to look after. Just try to stay focused on that. :)


----------



## phineas

Hello lovely ladies :) 6 days to dd here! Feeling very big today, and bump enters the room before me... Feels weird ha I've decided to go get a yolk of grapes and see what happens! Can't hurt right!!!

Sorry ur so over Whatwillbe, r u gonna accept being induced or just wait it out? And being in slow labour is just as bad rainbow! 

I'm hoping with ending up in hosp on fri (high bp, swelling and protein) that they'll try sweep me on wed even tho ill only be 39+3. Dr said they won't let me go much longer tho anyways so fingers crossed!


----------



## whatwillbex

Have another sweep booked for tomorrow. Then I think she is going to talk through my options. My option would be to have this baby :thumbup: lol

The thing is I probably could sit it out for longer but the parents and everyone I feel like I need to do it for them lol they are so excited! :happydance:

Not long Phin, its just too exciting!


----------



## phineas

Don't feel pressurised hun but I say fair play for lasting this long! I went 10 days with DS and I was def over it! Not even letting myself think bout how it might happen again! 
Fingers crossed something good comes from ur sweep! 

I just lost another chunk of plug! Woop! Still no blood in it but hell ill take anything that means something's happening up there lol


----------



## Jazavac

Nothing's happening in my little world, or at least I know nothing. And that's fine. I'm still set on keeping him in there until the 20th. 

Tomorrow is my last day of work, though. I announced the beginning of my leave today and I am so damn excited.


----------



## MrsBertie

Jazavac said:


> Tomorrow is my last day of work, though. I announced the beginning of my leave today and I am so damn excited.

Enjoy your time off before your little one arrives :)


----------



## Bookity

Guess I'll update about my appointment here now.

38 weeks 5 days today! I'm a "stretchy" 3 cm dilated, 80% effaced, and zero station (fully engaged!). So it's just a waiting game now! Gonna head to the store now I suppose and get some grapes/juice and do a bit of walking around (thanks for the idea Phin).

New Moon (tomorrow?), hope some ladies do some popping in the next few days (fingers crossed one of them can be me!).


----------



## phineas

Bookity don't think they r doing anything for me! No dodgy belly or anything, although I've strong feeling if I go on my own itll be at night so hmm who knows there's still tonight! 

Jaz yay on maternity leave! 

New moon we need more babies do ur magic!


----------



## destynibaby

I promised myself that i wouldnt be like alot of the women on here and just forget about my due month thread and that id stick around until at least everyone popped. lol that didnt go so well. never realized how busy and tired id be after having the little one.
congrats to all that have popped!
and good luck to those waiting still cooking those babies!


----------



## MrsBertie

destynibaby said:


> I promised myself that i wouldnt be like alot of the women on here and just forget about my due month thread and that id stick around until at least everyone popped. lol that didnt go so well. never realized how busy and tired id be after having the little one.
> congrats to all that have popped!
> and good luck to those waiting still cooking those babies!

I know exactly what you mean I'm stalking the thread whilst breast feeding!


----------



## phineas

Don't worry girls we understand! And r a tad jealous! ;) hope babies r being good for ye


----------



## Jazavac

haha... my pathetic maternity leave. I mean, the sad part is that, starting Wednesday, they are crossing the days off of my calendar WITH the baby, too. But oh well, screw it all. I can't work anymore, I'm tired.


----------



## phineas

How long dya get off after baby Jaz? 

Ugh worst nights sleep ever. Last night I was convinced I could feel something in my vjj. It's like a bubble that's waiting to pop, I told oh how it feels like I'm bout to leak but nothing happens! Anyways went and lay down and it didnt feel as obvious... But then the contractions started! Man were these contractions my eyes watered and everything with the first one cause of the shock I got! So been having random ones all night, and needing the loo and just in general really achey! 
I musta kept trying to put pressure on my back with oh's back cause a few times he asked me to push out a bit (he woulda done it if I hadda told him what I was at but cause I didn't he thought I was just lying on him ha)!
So now he's gone to work like a zombie and I'm left achy and shattered! Charlie taking a leaf outta ur book and going for a walk by the river when I bring DS to school. Can't hurt right ha!


----------



## Beankeeper

Sounds promising Phin, really hope this is it for you!

I have a new ticker :D yay!


----------



## Jazavac

There's no before and after in the US, so once my leave officially starts, I have 12 weeks to play with (and that's only because my employer is big enough to be forced to abide by the FMLA rules). If I deliver late, I'll have fewer days to spend with the baby. It's pretty disgusting, the whole system. Once my time is up, I can ask for extended leave, and I plan to, but we doubt it will get approved. Either way, I'm not going back to work before the kiddo turns 6 months. 

I won't get paid for the 12 weeks, though. I have only like 14 sick days to use up, and then when 2013 starts, they'll make me use up all of my vacation, too. So that's about it.

Awesome system, isn't it? :/


----------



## MrsBertie

Ohhh phin sounds promising fingers crossed for you.

Jaz that sounds rubbish but its similar in the UK. You say when you will start your leave up until due date and then you have a set number of weeks where you will get paid statutory rate (or various pay depending where you work) if you choose to go on leave at 38weeks and are 2 weeks overdue then you effectively loose out on 4paid weeks with baby, but hey what can you do? Hope you get some rest and your bundle decides to make an appearance soon :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Jazavac said:


> haha... my pathetic maternity leave. I mean, the sad part is that, starting Wednesday, they are crossing the days off of my calendar WITH the baby, too. But oh well, screw it all. I can't work anymore, I'm tired.

Same here, Jaz... I'm starting mine on Friday and being induced next Wednesday so technically I've taken some time away from being at home with baby, but I think it's best for my sanity to take a few days for me time.

Which brings me to my latest update... I'm being induced NEXT WEDNESDAY!!! Baby is measuring a week ahead and is already estimated to weigh 7lb10oz according to the ultrasound (so give or take a few)... Doctor says if I want any chance at a vaginal birth it'll be best to induce then. Woo Hoo... can't wait :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Jaz - that sucks!! Hopefully, your little man comes on his due date!!! 

Phin - how was that walk?? 

Mrs - EEEEEEEEEEEEK yaaaaay for induction!!!! :) :)


----------



## phineas

Woohoo mrs! :) super exciting! 

I'm hoping to get either a sweep at tomorrow's appt or some news of being induced too! Hoping they'll try the sweep but I dunno what shell say! 

Today's not been a good day (see fb for rant ;)) so I'm eagerly awaiting bed time. Hope I can actually sleep tonight! Oh has to go away for an hour tonight so might try do some defuzzing in case I get a sweep! 
Still lots of cramps and needing the loo every 5 mins but hopping the stair climbing is doing me some good ha!


----------



## phineas

Sorry Charlie posted at same time! Did bugger all at my walk ha does sitting by the river looking for fish count ;) 

My feet r really bad tonight I've def got cankles. I'm bracing myself for the protein etc to show again tomorro! Please god they just decide to induce and not admit. The bets have been put on the 15 th as arrival date by my mam and me tho so hmm who knows lol 
I've also a cold... Ya ya I know I'm a whingy pregie today lol least I'm not a hairy one any more tho ha!


----------



## Bookity

Going to the bathroom that often is a really good sign! That happened with me before Michaela was born! I was at work and spent more time in the bathroom than the salesfloor (at least I was getting paid for it, LOL). Literally every time I got up I felt like I had to sit back down, it was ridiculous!


----------



## phineas

Yup that's the way i am with the loo! I'm okish when I'm sitting /lying but second I stand I need it now ha... Pity I'm not getting paid tho lol


----------



## Bookity

Sorry you're not getting paid for it Phin!

You might not even make it to your appointment tomorrow. Or you'll go and find out your like 5 cm or something!


----------



## Jazavac

I have an appointment tomorrow morning, but I don't expect to hear anything big. No internals, perhaps an ultrasound and they'll check my weight, blood pressure and urine. 

But that's fine. I don't have to go to work after that!


----------



## 1eighty

Still got a niggly feeling about today but don't want to put too much thought into it, it'll scare it away!


----------



## Bookity

Oh 1eighty! Please be my labor buddy!!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

So we have a date hurrah! I am getting induced on Friday yay! wasn't quite what I planned but I just want her out now and safely.

The midwife said they would happily let me go another week if I wanted as everything is well bp, baby, me etc. Imagine that 43 wks pregnant, thanks but no thanks lol I have enjoyed it but that's just crazy talk.

Im not in this to set records I just want my baby lol. Im looking forward to it as we are going to make a day of it or two lol buy lots of treats etc :happydance:

Everyone else ok?


----------



## phineas

Ah Whatwillbe glad uve an end in sight! 

I just got a sweep done (which bloody hurt lol) and I'm at +1 station (google says that's good?) very crampy now in my back and stomach but nothing yet. I've also to be admitted to the hosp cause bp high again and I've a headache but protein not in urine any more! So god knows what they'll say! I've induction booked for latest Monday tho so suppose I've an end in sight!


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo for knowing your dates, girls!

I'm about to start getting ready for the appointment. Not looking forward to the weigh-in, simply because it's very cold outside, so my different clothing set will add a new pound or two immediately, plus the fact that my legs now carry a bit too much fluid, too, which mostly only I can see, but still, arrrrrrrrrrgh. Hate.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck Jaz :) 

Yaaaay for a date whatwillbex :) :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay for induction dates whatwill & phin! Excited for you both :)

Phin - I didn't know you had been admitted again! So sorry hun. Have they said anything about how long they'll keep you?


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh Phin just noticed you have a date too!! yaaaaaay :)


----------



## Bookity

Vanessa is here! 8 lbs 19.5 in. Roughly 3 hrs labor, no drugs!


----------



## whatwillbex

Bookity said:


> Vanessa is here! 8 lbs 19.5 in. Roughly 3 hrs labor, no drugs!

Wow congrats! that's amazing so quick! xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsBertie

Congrats bookity!


----------



## bugaboobaby

Man, I wish my midwife would consider induction before 42 weeks:( If I don't go on my own I will be having a december baby. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Trying to stay positive! I am super happy for all you ladies!! Trying not to let the big green jealousy monster get me too bad.:winkwink::winkwink: 

Oh lighter news. I have an appointment with my midwife in just over an hour. Hoping to get some good news about dilation as I was 2cm and 70% a week and half ago. Also maybe getting a sweep! :happydance::happydance: Is it totally desperate that I am to the point in this pregnancy where I am looking forward to, if not begging for pain? I am a no meds labor kinda gal, so I know what is to come. I can't wait to go through that, because I know I get a gorgeous little baby out of it:cloud9: 

anyways, any of you ladies who have already had your babes, could you send me some labor dust, or the labor fairy my way? :flower: Pretty please:flower:


----------



## Bookity

:dust: for all of you!


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, bugaboo! I hope you get good news at your appointment today!!! FX'd that baby comes _before_ 42 weeks!! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, We've just got home from the hospital and I've got my gorgeous baby Annabel Carys attached to my breast (sorry if too much info.)
She was born on Sunday morning at 5:01am by emergency c-section. She weighed 7lb 12oz/ 3.5kg's and measured a little 52cm long.

Here is a pic for all of you. 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/DSCF1976.jpg


----------



## Bookity

Beautiful sk!


----------



## Mrs.326

What a gorgeous baby girl!! Congrats Skweek!! :)


----------



## phineas

Thanks girls :) mrs they took bloods and a sample to send away. I'm still bleeding which is real bitty like clumps of tissue in it?? and crampy but no pattern I don't think. Bp was on lower end of high again but I've protein in urine, still a headache and floaters in my eyes! :( 
I sent oh home to get DS don't like him being left longer than necessary. Babies giving my waters a right thump that's literally making me think they r gonna bust so he keeps going maybe well have some action! They haven't said how long they'll keep me, hoping I get the nice dr who said hell just start me but who knows!

Yay bookity :) 

Sk she's super stunning! A real lil lady!


----------



## 1eighty

Awww skweek she's a wee stunner!

Phin, hope they have an answer for you soon hun :(


----------



## MommaBarry

SK what a pretty little girl you have, well done momma :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

Annabel is so beautiful. And what a lovely name choice. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Wandering

Congrats Skweek what a beaut she is!

This is the first time ive been on bnb in weeks, sorry for rejecting you bnb! lol! & hiii ladies!


----------



## Beankeeper

Hiiiii!!! Just fed my hungry boy, just chilling for some cuddles before some more sleepy time. Life is good :)

Hope everyone is well? Skweek, your daughter is just perfect! Beautiful!

Can we get some more babies around here?!


----------



## whatwillbex

induction day. wish me luck xxx


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck!


----------



## Beankeeper

Good luck Whatwillbex!! Hope to see another baby update sooooonnn!!! Xx


----------



## 1eighty

Best of luck hun! <3


----------



## phineas

Ooh good luck Whatwillbe! Hope it's quick!


----------



## Mrs.326

Best of luck, whatwill!!!!! Can't wait for the update :)


----------



## MrsBertie

Congrats skweek!


----------



## SpringerS

First time I've been on here in quite a while too. Baby Samuel Henry was born last Saturday morning (following a 3 and a half day labour) by emergency c-section weighing 9lb14oz. He was back to back so between that, him being a bit of a giant and me being 5'1" he got stuck and needed to be taken our surgically. It was a good thing too as the pushing had caused me internal bleeding.

https://i48.tinypic.com/hsvwhf.png


----------



## SarahDiener

Congratulations never the less!!!! Such a big boy! I hope you're doing ok, sounds like quite a labour :O


----------



## MrsBertie

Sarah congrats totally missed that you'd had your little one! 
Congrats springer he's gorgeous :)


----------



## SarahDiener

I might have forgotten to post here!! I'm sorry :(


----------



## skweek35

Springer - congrats on the birth of your big boy! he is gorgeous!! Hope you are recovering well and have all the help you need!


----------



## 1eighty

Update: Induction scheduled for 6.30pm Thursday, so expecting the troll late Friday or early Saturday.

Wooooooo!


----------



## Bookity

c'mon TROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainbowbaby2

in labour :-D


----------



## phineas

Go rainbow :D 

So yellow bump turned PINK on the 19th of nov at 22.52. We called her Ajai and she was 8lb 0.5oz :) she's doing fab and is a really good baby. Already a daddy's girl and he's besotted with her! Getting discharged from hosp today and I can't wait! I know this is where the trouble starts ha but I just wanna be at home with oh and DS! 

It's def weird that bump has deflated so quick I feel odd lol trousers I bought to slob round in the week before I was due are now very loose and its nice to turn them up cause they r too big! 

One thing I'm very shocked at is that my boobs haven't leaked once! So even all my nip stim before Ajai its not encouraged any milk... Thank god! 

I shall eventually write a birth story :)


----------



## rainbowbaby2

everything stopped :-( im still 4cm 4/5ths palable and fully effaced but no more contractions


----------



## SarahDiener

Will they induce you to have more ?


----------



## Dahlia2007

rainbowbaby2 said:


> everything stopped :-( im still 4cm 4/5ths palable and fully effaced but no more contractions

NIPPLE STIM WORKS WONDERS : ) 
worked for me in the shower with showerhead


----------



## MedievalGrad

Things Did Not Expect With Labor:

I started out my pregnant definitely wanting an epidural, but after reading a few Lamaze books, I hoped to be able to have a natural birth. Well, those Lamaze books and the natural birth video showed at our birthing class were all lovely but totally unrelated to (my) reality.

First, all of those natural methods of coping with contractions (the later ones before going to the hospital) were RUBBISH. Shifting positions did NOT help, the beautiful labor ball I bought for bouncing on was agony, and walking felt horrible. All I wanted to do was lie in the fetal position. I was not expecting this, I definitely thought I was going to want to be active during contractions, and even expected to want to birth on all fours or squatting. But that old "bad" supine position was the only one I wanted to be in!

I had also heard and read in my natural childbirth books that massage helped distract from the pain. D kept massaging my shoulders during/after contractions, and all it did was drive me batty! It felt like a gnat gnawing at my shoulder! But I knew he was trying to be nice, so I didn't push him away.

Moreover, I was very indignant that I wasn't going to be "allowed" to eat during labor. So I did not expect to completely lack interest in all food. Even during early labor, I wasn't hungry at all. I had to force myself to eat tacos Friday night, and threw them up early Saturday morning when I went to the hospital for the first time. After I was discharged, my mom told me to eat a little, so I had a few popsicles and a tiny bowl of cereal, but then threw them all up at the hospital. I usually love to eat allllllllllllll the time.

So I was delighted to get an epidural once my cervix showed progress past 4 (apparently other hospitals allow earlier epidurals, boo!), but I was not expecting to still feel sensations, which I did! I had thought an epidural would make you totally numb from the waist down, but it wasn't like that at all. I felt the intense pressure in my butt and the intense urge to push. So the epidural still allowed me to feel the need to push, which was a pleasant surprise, although still feeling the doctor massaging my perineum wasn't nice (although it was great that I didn't tear at all).

What about your labors was a surprise to you?


----------



## rainbowbaby2

SarahDiener said:


> Will they induce you to have more ?

they said no as its only my due date today


----------



## CharlieKeys

Is baby here yet Rainbow???

Medieval - mine was different to the labour with the boys - with them I was like you only wanted to be in the fetal position, couldn't eat, had pethidine as stronger pain relief etc, but this time, I only had gas and air, I was starving the whole way through and couldn't stop eating, breast feeding was a lot easier. However, much like my second my body pushed her out .. I didn't really have to 'push' and I'm really surprised I didn't tear with her AS she crowned still in her waters so wasn't 'lubed' up which is apparently what teh waters do. I loved my birth experiences with all 3 to be honest, they were all fairly similar :)


----------



## rainbowbaby2

nope still no baby x to comfy in there x


----------



## whatwillbex

Sorry haven't been on, been in the baby bubble. Harriet Jayne finally arrived at 11.02pm on Sunday 8lbs 12oz. 16 days overdue and would probably carried on given half a chance. Induced on Friday am and then had everything thrown at me that the hospital could offer. In the end including theatre and a room full of people. She was worth the wait and despite everything I loved the experience. Is it strange that I do miss being pregnant and I want to freeze time as I can already see her changing. Hope everyone else is doing well. xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC02676.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

I'm shattered how are you lol? x


----------



## Jazavac

Congratulations!


----------



## SarahDiener

Doing better! Two weeks today, things are settling into a rhythm now :) 
Are you still in hospital. When do you get to go home?


----------



## whatwillbex

I went in Friday and discharged myself on the Monday evening. I was so tired just wanted to get home and get settled. I gave birth the Sunday night and had to be rushed into theatre. Sounds mad now that I look back. Hattie was well so was ok to also leave. Cant believe its nearly the end of her first week. I want to slow time down and dare I say be pregnant again so I can do it again. 
Best feeling ever! x


----------



## SarahDiener

Good that you're doing well! How was the first week at home? We've been home for two work weeks now, it's getting a bit easier, although she's decided that 9-midnight is wide awake time.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats whatwillbex!!!! :) She's gorgeous!


----------



## 1eighty

Baby Taylor was born by a forceps delivery (and spinal block, thank you so much) on Saturday 24th November 2012 (his original due date) at 11.22am after a somewhat thwarted induction started on the Thursday before.

Pics to follow :) he's amazing, so much love there!


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Congrats 1eighty  x 4days over due now... how long will they leave me at 4cm dialated? iv never had this my LB came 2days early x


----------



## Beankeeper

Congratulations Whatwillbex, Harriet is gorgeous! & 1eighty, I already know that Taylor is one handsome chap! 
Rainbow I really hope you make further progress very soon :) :hugs:
LO is 3 weeks today! I really can't believe how quick the time has passed! DH is going back to work on Wednesday, which will be very strange. Although I'm already planning on making Wed the laziest day ever! 
I'm really not on here very much anymore. It's hard to keep up & fb seems so much easier as I check it anyway. 
Hope everyone is well, keep these babies coming!!!


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, Bean, I can't believe that Vanessa is going to be 2 weeks on Wednesday! Time is already flying!

She had a super goopy eye yesterday and in combination with using warm wet cotton wipes and a little breastmilk, it's looking MUCH better today. Just a bit of green in the corner this morning (and that's after all night long, so much better in comparison with it being caked in goop after a couple hours). Going to do a little more tear duct massage today with a warm cloth (called the ped's office today and that was their advice). If it's got any goop tomorrow we have to bring her in to get checked out. I think she'll be fine though.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## SarahDiener

Ella's eye thing went away but was back yesterday. looks alright today again though :shrug:.


----------



## MommaBarry

Morgnas still comes and goes, more here than not. But she will have a few days of relief and then back to a swollen gunky eye. Poor babies :nope:


----------



## phineas

Baby blues caught me today! Out of no where really so now oh is feeling sorry for me and ran me a dettol bath (ugh I hate baths!) and took baby down stairs! I went to go down and got ordered to go to bed! Ha I know he means well and he's fab with baby... But hate not being with them ha! He's damned if he does and damned if he doesnt! But I know with DS it used to annoy him that I wouldn't let him take over now and then so trying to leave them to it! 

Think with my walk this morning and already been very low in iron I prob just over did it a bit! Only thing bout the iron is its making me constipated! :( so gonna change my tabs on thurs back to the pregnacare ones like the dr recommended! 

Can't believe we're on the last stretch of babies! I'm finding driving so odd cause one day bump was against the wheel next the wheel feels so far away ha


----------



## whatwillbex

Hattie's eyes the same. I know what you mean about the baby blues. She is changing so fast it makes me a little sad as much as I'm happy she is developing I just want her to stay ickle she has only just arrived!

Did anyone else have a forcep delivery and stitches? my stitches didn't hurt last week but are now starting to hurt, anyone else having this? 

Hope your all ok and coping with the lack of sleep lol xx:sleep:


----------



## SarahDiener

Sucks that you're not feeling good :( Hopefully it passes, give it a couple of weeks for things to settle and for the hormones to be gone. But if you're still feeling low you should ask for help from ur doctor! I find it really hard to let Ella go, and when DH does take her there is no way I could sleep, I just lie there listening to them/her...


----------



## SarahDiener

Were you on painkillers at the hospital? I had suction and stitches, but I hurt the next day :)


----------



## rainbowbaby2

FINALLY.... things have started proberly


----------



## whatwillbex

I have been on antibiotics as i got a fever in labour but they have just finished. I have the midwife coming in the minute and she will have a look. Oh the :blush: continues after labour lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Of course it does:) and the sexiness, I walk around with my boobs out rubbing lanisoh on them, LOL


----------



## Beankeeper

SarahDiener said:


> Of course it does:) and the sexiness, I walk around with my boobs out rubbing lanisoh on them, LOL

Hahaha me too!


----------



## Sproutlet

Hi ladies, I have lurked on this thread all the way through my pregnancy as I'm a bit shy.

Wanted to update that my yellow bump turned blue on 24/11. 

Labour was quite eventful as started having contractions at 12.40pm and by 3.15 they were every 3 mins. We headed to hospital and whilst being examined the midwife accidentally broke my waters which stopped me contracting and my cervix went from 4cm dilated to completely closed. Baby was back to back and head was in a sky drivers position , so we needed him to turn and move his head.The midwife couldn't believe how much water I had and said to walk around for 1hour to see if contractions would start again but stated she thought I would be going home to be brought in the next day to be induced. We started walking around the hospital and my waters went again in a huge gush in the main entrance and contractions kicked back in every 2 minutes we made it back to maternity 30 minutes after being sent away and was admitted straight away. My contractions restarted at 6pm and my beautiful bundle arrived at 8.05pm weighing 9lb6oz. So a quick labour which ended up leaving me with a number of stitches and labial tears but I'm so proud I managed to push him out myself as I'm only 5ft tall. 

We have named him William Benjamin, he is perfect and I am so in love.

I hope all of you and your beautiful little ones as doing well.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies!! Finally have a moment to update everyone on BNB ;)

Davis is here!! Was born on Wednesday, November 21, 2012 at 10:46am. He weighed in at 7lb 5oz and was 20.5" long. Absolutely perfect in every way!

I checked into the hospital in Tuesday night already having contractions (though, I couldn't really feel them). They started my first dose of the cervix softener at 10:40pm, 2nd dose at 1:40am, and before they could administer the third dose my waters broke on their own at 3am. Around 5:30 the contractions were so incredibly strong I asked for an epidural... The nurse was pretty adamant I probably hadn't made enough progress at that point to get one, but went ahead and checked my cervix to find I was already at 3cm!! Got my epidural at 6am, checked again after it was inserted and I was at a 5! Pretty obvious at this point things were moving quickly. Started feeling lots of pressure around 9am and asked for another check... 10cm!! Fully effaced!! Ready to push!! Had to wait for the doc before they'd let me push. She got there at 10:30am and Davis was born 16 minutes later. Only 3 pushes and he made his debut :) We're so in love with this sweet baby! 

I haven't had a chance to catch up on the chat, so congrats to all the new mommies and good luck to those still waiting ;)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/7519419A-AF15-4FB8-BC4D-9DB37C5E8168-2877-00000126237CEEB6.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/C005AF64-1DE2-473C-A9C0-9A0D69CBB3A0-2877-00000126185DBAEB.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/83F05253-7EA2-4FD5-9A11-C614E2C7A6BA-2877-000001260F028BF3.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/06C85463-C7FD-4752-A261-6C341D836D0A-2877-0000012603CBB05F.jpg


----------



## Sproutlet

Congratulations Mrs.326 he is gorgeous!


----------



## Beankeeper

Congratulations Sproutlet & Mrs! More boys - yay!! Xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats sproutlet! And again Mrs :)


----------



## rainbowbaby2

Yellow bump turned blue.... Reece was born at 4:07pm on the 28th xx gutted his dad never made it in time for the delivery but it happened so quick x


----------



## SarahDiener

Well congrats anyway!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Congratulations Rainbow! X


----------



## Bookity

Congrats rainbow!!


----------



## 1eighty

whatwillbex said:


> Did anyone else have a forcep delivery and stitches? my stitches didn't hurt last week but are now starting to hurt, anyone else having this?

*ME!*

The pain comes and goes, but when it comes I am shaking with pain and crying my eyes out. MW's advice - sports bottle and warm water (I don't have a sports bottle but I do have a miniature watering can that does a decent enough job). If the pain comes again today like it did yesterday I'll be on the phone demanding bigger painkillers - I couldn't sit down to feed him at all last night, and BFing lying down is a faff and a half - I expressed and he was EBM/FF last night :/


Gratz Sproutlet, 326 and rainbow <3 <3 <3 Yay for more boys!


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats, everyone!


Our November baby is more than likely being carried over into December. So we might be dealing with a lazy little boy... It's 41+4 today (my ticker has gone nuts, but the site is not letting me change it because I'm overdue and my dates are 'in the past').


----------



## Peggy80

yep mine seems to have decided to be a December baby as well, got my second sweep tomorrow, and then if still no joy, induction starts Monday night.


----------



## destynibaby

congrats to all the november mommas! good luck to all those turned into december mommas! prayers and blessings to all.


----------



## SarahDiener

December is a great month :D the best in fact... (It's my birthday soon) ;)


----------



## Bookity

December has nothing on January (my birth month), but I wouldn't dream of requesting a November baby wait that long to be born! LOL. I was DUE to be born in December, so I guess it's not so bad Sarah. ;)


----------



## whatwillbex

yay christmas is coming. Need to put up the decs hurrah. random post te he xxx


----------



## SarahDiener

Hmmm, need a cute Christmas outfit or Ella :).


----------



## 1eighty

How are the stragglers doing? Come on babies!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

I have seen a really cute Rudolph outfit for Hattie I want to buy x


----------



## Beankeeper

Go for it. I want to get the Christmas pudding hat & mits from Mamas & Papas :D :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Dead topic, huh? :lol:


I got what I wanted. A well-overdue baby, born in December. <3


----------



## SarahDiener

I wonder how Peggy80 is doing?
I wonder if we should bother to start a Baby group on here?


----------



## Jazavac

Probably not, considering the Facebook group. And there's the subforum on my forum, too, which at least a few of us intended to use for baby-related things. But it's been pretty dead, as well.


----------



## Peggy80

Sorry hardly been on here at all recently!

Thomas was born on 4th December after being induced, and he weighed 9lbs 7oz


----------



## Beankeeper

Congratulations Peggy!


----------



## MommaBarry

Good-Bye BNB! Looks as if this thread is as good as done. But it was fun here and I met so many wonderful ladies!


----------



## whatwillbex

Till the next one ;) xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Whatwillbex, I wish you were on fb. It feels like we're leaving you behind :(


----------



## SarahDiener

^wss


----------



## whatwillbex

I know i'm a lame! lol Made me sad reading mommabarry's last post :cry:

Where has the time gone already?? Does anyone miss being pregnant just a tiney tiny bit? i do a little, I must be mad.
Hope you all and your families are well. I am always having a nosey on the baby club forum so i'm still around stalking threads when Hattie has a nap :haha:. xxx


----------



## phineas

Whatwillbe come join me in first tri again :) or set up a fake fb account just for our group! 

Although I too got emotional reading mamma's comment... Been one hell of a deadly journey girls x


----------



## whatwillbex

Wow Phin congrats if I am reading your post correct, 5 weeks pregnant, go you!!
I think people would think I was batty if I joined 1st try and not being preg lol
I had a 3rd degree tear ouch, so wasn't keen for much activity in that department for a little while after lol Unfortunately I have to save the pennies again as I have to have fertility treatment to get pregnant again. :flower:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Phin, so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Thanks wtb! Not long home from hosp, its looking like it was a chemical cause my hcg was non existent, even tho I had 4 bfp's. Im more content it being a chemical than a proper miscarriage even tho one is kinda the other. But with a chemical I truly feel like it was out of my control and just wasnt meant to be! 

Think we r leaving it a few months to ttc again!

WTB how r ur pretty girls doing? I try keep an eye on ur diary but uve slacked over last few weeks x

ETA; meant I'VE slacked x


----------



## MommaBarry

It makes me sad too that this journey is over. I miss being pregnant but am not ready to go down that road just yet. I'm also still around here lurking. Miss you ladies :hugs:


----------



## whatwillbex

I'm so sorry Phin :hugs:

I know me too. I just lurk and make random comments :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Miss you girls!!

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## phineas

Thought was seeing things having this pop up ;) 
Bet if anyone's looking they r thinking 'get over it, yer time is over' lol


----------



## Bookity

Either that or they're going to think it's November 2013!


----------



## Beankeeper

Aah, I was looking for this thread yesterday! Miss you!!! Xx


----------



## MrsBertie

id forgotten all about this site till I needed BFsupport lol! sorry to hear about your chemical phin, best of luck ttc again when the times right for you :)


----------



## phineas

Mrs b I'm 9 weeks and 4 days preg lol we couldn't wait lol


----------



## Beankeeper

Hey ladies, just curious to see who still uses bnb & if you still get notifications lol xx


----------



## Jazavac

I never used the option to get them. I am, however, subscribed to the thread.


----------



## linz143

Aye!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Still here!! xx


----------



## 1eighty

Boobies. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Bookity

Still subbied here!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Awww me too!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Still here


----------



## whatwillbex

Still here!! :hi: xx


----------



## skweek35

I'm still here too!


----------



## Loveorleaveme

I would like to get added to the group...I'm due nov 15 with a little girl


----------



## kazine

Loveorleaveme said:


> I would like to get added to the group...I'm due nov 15 with a little girl

I think this is november mummies from 2012!


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, these babies were all born in 2012. :)


----------

